# FastPass+ FAQ — SERVICE SUSPENDED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE



## mesaboy2

*Disney has suspended FP+ until further notice.

The information in this thread is based on FP+ operation before the COVID-19 pandemic and is likely subject to change once it returns.*

Last Updated:  *February 2020*

*Introduction*

*If you have a question about how FastPass+ works at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida, the answer is probably already here on this very first page.*  If not, dialogue on your particular question is welcome.  There are many knowledgeable posters willing to assist.

*If the information on this page conflicts with that of a cast member, the cast member is most likely incorrect.*  Much of the information on this page is based on hundreds if not thousands of user experiences over several years’ time.

The first 12 posts are organized to help readers find answers to FAQs as quickly and as easily as possible.  *They are updated regularly* and reflect current FastPass+ policy, attraction selections, and suggested priorities. *It is not necessary to read the entire thread* for it to be useful for most readers.

*This thread is not the place for judgment, debate, or argument* on the merits of the FastPass+ system.

Click on the topic below to access the post that pertains to that aspect of FastPass+.  The following posts are not organized in a Q&A format, but *the answers to these FAQs (and similar ones) are contained within them*.

*Requirements and Basics*

How does FastPass+ work?
Do I need tickets or a room reservation to book FastPass+?
Can I use FastPass+ if I bought tickets from a third party?
Do I need MagicBands to use FastPass+?
Can I use someone else's FastPasses?
How long does it take to go through the FastPass+ line?
Why do I need FastPass+ for shows?
What if an attraction closes during my FastPass window?
*Booking Windows*

How many days in advance of my trip can I book FastPasses?
What time of day can I start booking FastPasses?
How many days can I book FastPasses for?
Can I book FastPasses for my entire trip?
Why can't I see more than 30 days ahead when I have an onsite reservation?
Why doesn’t my entire party show up in my My Disney Experience account?
How does FastPass+ work with Annual Passes?
*Split Stays*

How does FastPass+ work with split stays?
*Availability*

What attractions will be available when my window opens?
I can't buy tickets until I get there.  What attractions can I get?
Where can I find out what attractions are still available for my days?
What attractions can I expect to get after I have used my first 3?
*Using MDX To Schedule FastPasses*

How do I use My Disney Experience to schedule FastPasses?
Should I use the app or the website?
*Additional / Day-Of FastPasses / Kiosk Locations*

How do I book additional FastPasses?
Do I need to use FastPass+ kiosks to book or change them?
Where are the FastPass+ kiosks located?
*Suggested Priorities*

What attractions are good to use FastPass+ on?
What are tiers and how do they work?
Which parks have tiers?
*Strategies*

Do I need FastPass+ if I am going at a slow time?
What park should I book FastPasses in if I am park-hopping?
What time of day should I book FastPasses for?
How can I schedule FastPasses together for a large group?
*Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*

How does FastPass+ work with the Halloween and Christmas parties?
Can I use FastPass+ during Extra Magic Hours?
Can I select FastPasses for an attraction that is scheduled for refurbishment?
When will FastPasses appear for a new attraction?
*Addendum*

Where else can I look for answers to my FastPass+ questions?


----------



## mesaboy2

*Requirements and Basics*

For simplicity, most of the remaining references to FastPass+ are as FastPass or FP.  Keep in mind that FastPass+ only exists at WDW and is inherently different from the FastPass systems in place at all other Disney resorts (Disneyland Resort, Tokyo Disney Resort, etc.).  *The information in this thread applies only to FP+ at WDW.*

*Requirements*

*Before FPs can be scheduled, the following two requirements must be met--there are no exceptions.*  Note that an onsite room reservation at a Disney-owned hotel is *not* required, but does determine how far in advance FPs can be scheduled (see here in Booking Windows).

*A guest must have or be listed on an account created in My Disney Experience* (abbreviated MDX) using a valid email address, and
*A guest must have valid ticket media linked to their name on this account.* In most situations, ticket vouchers (including those for Annual Passes) can be linked as well as *tickets from third-party resellers such as Undercover Tourist*.
Once the MDX account is created, anyone named on the account with tickets attached to them can have scheduled FPs.

*Basics*

FastPass is Disney's ride-reservation system that allows guests to bypass an attraction's normal “standby” queue with the intent of waiting less time in line.  *There are currently 65 permanent FastPass attractions at Walt Disney World* and include rides, shows, and character Meet-and-Greets (M&Gs).  For rides and character M&Gs, this access is provided via special FP queues separate from the standby queue and given priority over the standby queue.

FPs for some shows allow entry to a reserved viewing area and usually in a preferred location.  FPs for other shows offer access to the same seating areas as standby guests via a FP queue that may or may not be allowed access before the standby queue.  *There is a wide range of opinion on the relative worth of show FPs* and there is no right answer.

- *FP is included free with admission.*

- *FPs can be booked for as many days as there are valid tickets for.*  APs are generally limited to 7 days of FPs at any one time (for exceptions, see here in Booking Windows).

- If using tickets that limit guests to certain times of day (such as Mid-Day Magic tickets that allow entry only after 12:00p), MDX still allows guests to book FPs for any time of day.  It is incumbant on the guest to ensure they can be in the park during the booking windows they choose.

- *It is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.*  This includes the most popular or lowest capacity attractions such as Avatar Flight of Passage or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.  However, be aware that *some attraction preshows (FOP, notably) can take 5 minutes or more, and for purposes of this thread FP wait is not figured into total attraction time* (to include pre-show, boarding, and attraction time).

- *MagicBands are not required* to use FP, any current ticket media will work. MagicBands are automatically issued to onsite resort guests and AP holders. All other guests can purchase MagicBands if desired at numerous in-park locations or various websites.  *A guest with multiple MagicBands connected to their MDX profile can use any of them interchangeably for most purposes, including FP.*  For purposes of FP, *the main advantage of MagicBands is convenience*.

- *All guests entering an attraction's FP queue must have a valid FP for that attraction*, including all character M&Gs. The only exceptions to this are small children under 3yo, who do not need FPs.

- While technically nontransferable, in practice *MagicBands (or tickets) can be swapped with others in your party to use their FPs (assuming everyone is together inside the park)*.  Castmembers (CMs) do not care if 47yo Mike enters a FP queue with 15yo Sue's MagicBand.

- *All guests may preschedule up to 3 FPs per day, for as many days as they have tickets for.* All 3 must be in the same park but for different attractions.  For certain guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program (additional fee and room requirements apply), an additional 3 FPs can be scheduled per day.  These additional 3 FPs can be prescheduled in multiple parks if those guests have the park-hopper option.  These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.

- *For Magic Kingdom only, any 3 attractions are selectable for FP.*

- *Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom use a tiering system and there are restrictions regarding which attraction combinations can be scheduled.*  Tiering is explained here in Suggested Priorities By Park.  For certain guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program (additional fee and room requirements apply), an additional 3 FPs can be scheduled per day.  These additional 3 FPs are not subject to tiering limitations.  These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.

- *FPs are not available at Typhoon Lagoon nor at Blizzard Beach.*

- *FP return windows for most rides and character M&Gs are 60 minutes long.*  The FP system normally allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period. CMs have the ability to override the system and deny entry during the grace period depending on the situation.

- *FP return windows for some rides and character M&Gs can be less than 60 minutes long*, but only in the last hour that FPs are offered (the last hour of park operation not including EMH or hard-ticket events).

- *FP return windows for all shows vary between 15-25 minutes long* and are scheduled within the last 30 minutes before the show begins.  There is no defined grace period for these attractions.

- Some FP queues have two automated “Mickey Head” scan points that can read either MagicBands or tickets:  one at the entrance to the queue and another further in where the FP queue merges with the standby queue (the “merge point”).  *Only the first scan point matters with regard to the return window.*  Returning within the window with a valid FP will result in a green light, otherwise the MDX system will reject it with a blue light.  CMs are nearby all scan points to monitor and assist as needed.

- *FP return windows cannot overlap.*

- *FPs can be scheduled only during regular park hours*, including the first and last hours of operation.  All FP attractions can be scheduled for any part of the regular day.

- *FPs can be used in conjunction with child swap* (available on all attractions with minimum height requirements and groups with guests who do not meet them).

- *Children under 3yo cannot get and do not need FPs* (since they don't have tickets) and can accompany an adult with FP. If named on an onsite reservation, children will receive a complimentary MagicBand but it is not needed nor can it be used for FP.

- *All guests may use FP kiosks located in each park.*  The kiosks can be used to schedule FPs only for attractions in that park and on that day.  If FPs are desired for other parks, the MDX app or website can be used.

- *FPs can be scheduled for different attractions, different times, and even different parks for individual members of any group.*

- *All FPs are subject to availability.*

- *If an attraction is closed temporarily* due to weather or technical issues during a guest’s scheduled FP window, *the FP can be used for that same attraction at any time for the remainder of the day (assuming it reopens)*.  In addition, the FP can be used for specific other attractions (located in the same park) for the remainder of the day.  CMs at the affected attraction can provide a list and MDX may send an email to the MDX account holder to alert them of their options.


----------



## mesaboy2

*Booking Windows*

- *The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*

- *Attempting to book FPs before your window opens will often result in a message indicating tickets are not yet linked.  This message can be ignored, and should go away when the window opens.*

- *For onsite guests calculating their 60-day point, it is based on resort check-in date only.  Date-based tickets have no bearing on this.*

- For purposes of booking FPs, *tickets bought as part of a Disney room/ticket package behave differently than tickets bought separately.  This distinction has major implications for booking FPs in some situations.*  Put simply, *package tickets are not valid for any dates prior to the room check-in date*.  It is never advantageous to have package tickets if a guest will be at Disney before their package starts.  Additionally, package tickets complicate FP booking scenarios where two linked groups arrive on separate dates.

- FPs can be booked in advance, with different booking windows opening for the following 4 general categories of guests:

*Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program - 90 Days Before Checkout Date (additional fee applies):*
Club Level guests at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Boardwalk, Contemporary, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Yacht Club.  Guests staying in bungalows at Polynesian, cabins at Wilderness Lodge Copper Creek, or Governor Suites, Parlor Suites, Presidential Suites, or Premium Alcove rooms at Swan and Dolphin.
This 90-day window applies only to the 3 additional FPs offered with this program, and not to the already-included 3 FPs at 60 days with any onsite stay.
These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.
The fee for this additional benefit is $50 per person per day, plus tax with a 3-day minimum.

*Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
Guests staying at the Four Seasons Resort Orlando, Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account:  B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.

*Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account.  _Note:  If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._

*Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account.  CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  _Note:  If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._

- *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay including arrival day and departure day*, for as many days as they have tickets for.  The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear.  Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.

*For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases.
*For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point and only for guests with APs or older tickets that are not date-based, a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*. It is possible for these guests to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
- *Offsite guests can book no more than 30 days in advance.*  This means FPs must be scheduled day-by-day for each day of the stay, assuming the guest wants the widest possible choice of FPs available for each day of their stay.

- *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.*  The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.  Multiple trips within a short period can confuse MDX and result in unpredictable FP booking behavior.

- *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.


----------



## mesaboy2

*Split Stays*

For purposes of this thread, a “split stay” is defined as two (or more) stays scheduled back-to-back where the checkout date of one stay is the same as the check-in date of the next stay.

Despite some changes to MDX in early 2019 regarding split stays, the system has settled into a new “normal”:

As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts (or any resorts that qualify for the 60-day advance window) the booking window will *open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay*.
If offsite stays are combined with onsite stays, *no benefits of the onsite stay will apply to the offsite stay*.  This is a change from prior behavior, especially when an offsite stay follows an onsite stay.  In this case, the 60-day “rolling window” no longer occurs, and FPs for the offsite stay will not open until 30 days before each day in the offsite stay.


----------



## mesaboy2

*Availability*

*The vast majority of the 65 FP attractions at WDW have FPs available as late as day-of.*

Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program, who have access to FPs at 90 days in advance, can assume wide availability for all attractions.

- *Attractions listed here are the most difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect limited availability even at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests are unlikely to get much availability (if at all) at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance may require frequent monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are most unlikely, but possible with constant monitoring via MDX.  

Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom)
Frozen Ever After (Epcot)
Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway (Hollywood Studios)
Millennium Falcon: Smuggler’s Run (Hollywood Studios)
Slinky Dog Dash (Hollywood Studios)
Avatar Flight Of Passage (Animal Kingdom)
- *Attractions listed here can be difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect good availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect limited availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance will likely require regular monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are possible with constant monitoring via MDX.

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Magic Kingdom)
Peter Pan's Flight (Magic Kingdom)
Space Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
Splash Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Epcot)
Soarin' (Epcot)
Test Track (Epcot)
Toy Story Mania (Hollywood Studios)
Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios)
Navi River Journey (Animal Kingdom)
Rivers of Light (Animal Kingdom)
- *All other attractions are relatively easy to get.*  Onsite guests can expect wide availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect good availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days is likely, but availability may be limited.  Same-day FPs are likely, but may require frequent monitoring via MDX.

- Success at getting FPs depends primarily on two factors:  the size of the group and how often one is willing to “refresh” the available FP list for that attraction.  *Constant refreshing, patience, and persistence can result in getting even the most difficult FPs as late as day-of.*

- The MDX system can be used to check availability at any park, even if FPs are selected for a different park that day.  However, *guests are advised to be careful not to confirm any selections offered*, or existing FPs will be affected.  See the FP FAQ Addendum for more information.

- In general, *day-of FP availability for most headliners--particularly outside of Magic Kingdom—is typically low* and approaches nonexistent as choices for 4th FPs since several hours must pass until guests are eligible for 4th FPs.

- *There is little evidence that different “pools” of FPs are maintained for different booking windows.*  In other words, the full slate of FPs available for any particular attraction is released at one time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.

- *If maximum choice and times of FPs is desired, then reserving them at the earliest opportunity is highly recommended.*


----------



## mesaboy2

*Using MDX To Schedule FastPasses*

Rather than attempt to write something here myself, I will refer to Kenny the Pirate's excellent walkthrough here:  Changes Made To FastPass Booking System At Walt Disney World.  It includes a breakdown of the new process both via the MDX website and the mobile app.  Thank you KtP!

The MDX website and mobile app have similar capabilities, but differ in subtle ways.  If one is not working for what you want to do, try using the other.  Each has its strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## mesaboy2

*Additional / Day-Of FastPasses / Kiosk Locations*

*- One additional FP can be selected per guest, subject to availability, using the MDX app or website or at any in-park kiosk once all prebooked FPs are used or expire. When that FP is used or expires, another FP can be scheduled and used (and so on).  Guests can use the MDX website or app to schedule FPs in any park for that same day.  In-park kiosks can also be used to schedule FPs, but only for attractions in that same park.*

- *MagicBands or tickets can be used at FP kiosks.*

- *Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosk to schedule additional FPs.*

- *Only 4th FPs (and beyond) are not subject to tiering limitations.  Scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day is not a shortcut to getting additional Group 1 FPs in the same park faster.*

- *Only 4th FPs (and beyond) can be chosen to repeat FP attractions.  Scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day is not a shortcut to repeating an attraction with FP faster.*

- *If a FP return window has passed without being used, that FP can be rescheduled to later in the day* (subject to availability).

- *All scheduled FPs can be modified on either the MDX system or at a kiosk.*

- Success at getting additional FPs depends primarily on two factors:  the size of the group and how often one is willing to “refresh” the available FP list for an attraction.  *Constant refreshing, patience, and persistence can result in getting even the most difficult FPs as late as day-of.*

*Kiosk Locations*

FP kiosks are located at a handful of locations in each park, and are generally open during normal park hours only.  Depending on demand, *not all of them may be open at all times and additional ones may be available*.  These locations have historically been very fluid.  Guests are encouraged to verify these locations on park maps on the days of their visit:

*MAGIC KINGDOM*

Mickey's PhilharMagic
The Diamond Horseshoe
Jungle Cruise
Stitch's Great Escape!
City Hall / Guest Relations (not listed on park maps, not staffed)
*EPCOT*

Innoventions West Breezeway
Innoventions East Breezeway
Innoventions Plaza Tip Board (between SpaceShip Earth and Future World fountain)
International Gateway (between UK and France in World Showcase)
*HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS*

Corner of Hollywood Boulevard and Sunset Boulevard
Sunset Boulevard (between Tower of Terror and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster)
Toy Story Midway Mania
Muppet*Vision 3D
*ANIMAL KINGDOM*

Disney Outfitters
Island Mercantile
Kali River Rapids
Tusker House Restaurant
Guest Relations (not listed on park maps, not staffed)


----------



## mesaboy2

*Suggested Priorities By Park*

These rankings are meant to be an *objective list of which FP selections have the potential to save the most guests the most time under most conditions*. *These recommendations are the same at any time of year and in all crowd conditions.*  They do not account for any guest’s personal preferences.

Ranking System

*A* - Using FP here will usually *save the most time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
*B* - Using FP here will usually *save some time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
*C* - Using FP here will usually *save little time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.

_Attractions listed within the same priority class are in alphabetical order and do not indicate priority within the class._

Tiering and show FP types are explained below the list.

*FastPass+ Attraction List With Suggested Priorities*

*MAGIC KINGDOM* (25 Attractions)

*A* - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
*A* - Peter Pan's Flight
*A* - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
*A* - Space Mountain
*A* - Splash Mountain
*B* - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
*B* - Enchanted Tales With Belle
*B* - Haunted Mansion
*B* - Jungle Cruise
*B* - Meet Ariel at her Grotto
*B* - Meet Cinderella and a Guest at Princess Fairytale Hall
*B* - Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
*B* - Meet Rapunzel and a Guest at Princess Fairytale Hall
*B* - Pirates of the Caribbean
*B* - The Barnstormer
*B* - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
*B* - Tomorrowland Speedway
*B* - Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
*C* - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
*C* - it's a small world
*C* - Mad Tea Party
*C* - Meet Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
*C* - Mickey's PhilharMagic
*C* - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
*C* - The Magic Carpets of Aladdin

*EPCOT* (11 Attractions) *Tiering*

Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
*A* - Frozen Ever After
*A *- Soarin' Around the World
*A* - Test Track (Single Rider also available)
*C* - Epcot Forever (Reserved Area @ World Showcase Plaza) 

Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
*B* - Mission: Space _(applies to either Orange or Green)_
*B* - Spaceship Earth
*B* - Turtle Talk With Crush
*C* - Disney & Pixar Short Film Festival
*C* - Journey Into Imagination With Figment
*C* - Living with the Land
*C* - The Seas with Nemo & Friends


*HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS* (15 Attractions) *Tiering*

Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
*A* - Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway _(available March 4)_
*A* _- Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run (Single Rider also available)
*A* - Slinky Dog Dash

Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
*A* - Toy Story Midway Mania
*A* - Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available)
*A* - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
*B* - Alien Swirling Saucers
*B* - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration (Separate Access)
*B* - Star Tours
*C* - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (Reserved Area)
*C* - Disney Junior Dance Party! (Reserved Area @ center-front section, but *poor viewing)*
*C* - Fantasmic!  (Reserved Area @ left-front section)
*C* - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (Separate Access)
*C* - Muppet*Vision 3D
*C* - Voyage of the Little Mermaid (Separate Access)

*Note:  Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance does not currently offer FP+.  It is safe to assume this attraction will be Priority A when it eventually does.  This list will be updated as soon as more information is known.*


*ANIMAL KINGDOM* (14 Attractions) *Tiering*

Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
*A* - Avatar Flight of Passage
*B* - Na'vi River Journey

Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
*A* - Expedition Everest (Single Rider also available)
*A* - Kali River Rapids
*A* - Kilimanjaro Safaris
*A* - Rivers Of Light (Reserved Area)
*B* - DINOSAUR
*B* - Festival of the Lion King (Separate Access)
*B* - Finding Nemo (Separate Access)
*B* - Primeval Whirl
*C* - It's Tough to be a Bug
*C* - Meet Favorite Disney Pals at Adventurers Outpost
*C* - The Animation Experience at Conservation Station
*C* - UP! A Great Bird Adventure


*Parks With FP Tiering*

In Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom, FP attractions are divided into two groups, also known as tiers. Guests are able to make up to one selection from Group 1, and up to two selections from Group 2.  Alternatively, guests can also make all three selections from Group 2 if desired.

A second Group 1 attraction *in the same park* can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond.  In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is *not* a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP *in the same park* faster.

Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program (additional fee and room requirements apply) are not subject to these tiering limitations for their 3 additional FPs only.  Note that these additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.  Tiering rules still apply to the already-included 3 FPs for any WDW guest.

*Attractions With Scheduled Times (Shows)*

Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP. This type of FP has *moderate value in terms of saving time but does secure preferred viewing*. *The “worth” of this type of FP is highly subjective.*

Separate Access - Indicates guests with FP are allowed into the general show area shortly before or at the same time (via a separate queue) as standby guests. *This type of access has little value in terms of saving time or securing preferred viewing.*


----------



## mesaboy2

*Strategies*

- *Scheduling FP attractions is never required but always advised*, at any time of year and in all crowd conditions.

- *The sooner FPs are scheduled, the wider the range of options (preferred attractions and at preferred times) that will be available.*

- If staying in a single park for most of the day and arriving at park open, the *best time of day to schedule FPs is often late morning to mid-afternoon*.  This approach balances the competing desires to have useful FPs (when lines are longest) with the ability to get additional FPs (when they may still be available).

- *If a guest is interested in getting as many FPs as possible, then they should be scheduled as early in the day as possible.*  Wait times are usually shorter in the first 2 hours after park open however, making these early FPs not as beneficial as they would be later in the morning or afternoon.  The advantage to this approach is that more FPs for headliners may be available after these early FPs are used.

- *When park-hopping, the best strategy is often to make FP selections in the second park each day*. However, there is no right answer and it is up to each individual to determine which approach fits their touring style best.

- *One recommended booking strategy is to schedule the hardest-to-get FPs on each day* (Avatar Flight Of Passage, Frozen Ever After, Seven Dwarves Mine Train, etc.) before anything else.  For example, schedule only FOP on Day 7, only FEA on Day 6, then return to those days later to fill in your schedule with the easier-to-get FPs.

- *Scheduling FPs for a nighttime show such as Epcot Forever or Fantasmic! severely impacts the ability to choose additional FPs afterwards.*  These attractions are often better choices for guests who prefer to arrive late in the day to a park, have multiple days scheduled at the same park, or perceive the usual viewing areas as too crowded.  In general they do not save much time and there are many good viewing locations, but *they may or may not provide a less-crowded viewing experience*.  There is consistently a wide range of opinions on their worth and there is no right answer.

- *Consider using Single Rider* for the three WDW attractions that offer it.  A guest must be at least 7yo to use Single Rider.

- *A common Epcot question is which attraction to use FP on if interested in riding Frozen Ever After, Soarin', and Test Track on the same day.*  Usually FEA is the best answer (as it generally sees the longest waits), while using Single Rider for TT and rope drop for Soarin' will help reduce wait times at those attractions.  Average standby wait times for Soarin' have lessened somewhat since the addition of a third theater in 2016.

- If attempting to book FPs for a large group without success, *consider breaking up into smaller groups and trying to overlap FP return windows*.  While not ideal, this strategy may allow everyone to still arrive at the same time with a valid FP, just not for an entire 60-minute return window.  For instance, a large family with 8 members may have success dividing into 3 smaller groups; with Group A having a 1:00p-2:00p return window, Group B a 1:20p-2:20p return window, and Group C a 1:40p-2:40p return window.  In this case, everyone could arrive at the attraction between 1:40p and 2:00p with valid FPs and still ride together.

- Once an FP has been redeemed by tapping a MagicBand or ticket to the first "Mickey head" scan point at the FP queue entrance, the next FP can be immediately moved up using MDX to get through required FPs as quickly as possible.  This can be useful when attempting to schedule a second Tier 1 attraction as soon as possible in the same day.


----------



## mesaboy2

*Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*

- *FPs cannot be scheduled during Extra Magic Hours.*

- *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket special access hours such as those provided by Disney Early Morning Magic Hours or Disney After Hours.*

- *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Early Morning Magic, or Disney After Hours.* In the past, MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets could be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p.  Currently this is still generally true (albeit only from 4:00p to 6:00p) but only for some guests in certain ticket situations.  If a guest is attending during the day and a party on the same night, the maximum of 3 prescheduled FPs per guest still applies.

- *Additional FP attractions are offered for some seasonal shows.*  In the tiered parks (Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom), these FPs are integrated into the existing tiering system and can appear as Group 1 or Group 2 attractions.

- *The MDX system will not allow a guest to schedule FP for an attraction scheduled for refurbishment on that day.*  Changes to attraction refurbishment schedules are often unpredictable and can occur on short notice, even after a guest has scheduled FP for that attraction.  In this case, MDX may send an email to the account holder to alert them of their options.

- If an attraction undergoes a long refurbishment, *FPs will often be available to schedule once Disney announces the attraction’s reopening date*.  Disney’s refurbishment schedule and official announcements are often unpredictable however, so unfortunately there is no concrete answer to when FPs will open in these cases.

- Similarly, *FPs for any new attraction may or may not be available to schedule once Disney announces the attraction’s opening date*.  FPs may not be released for a new attraction until just days before or even after the attraction is open.  *Guests wishing to schedule FPs for new attractions will need to remain vigilant* once their booking windows open, and can assume that these attractions will be very popular FP choices.


----------



## mesaboy2

For additional information on FastPass+ and park hopping, checking availability, stays longer than 14 days, and obtaining multiple Tier 1 attractions please see this thread by poster @Cluelyss:  *FP FAQ Addendum*


----------



## mesaboy2

Future expansion.


----------



## siskaren

Nice to see you posting again, mesaboy. I was getting concerned.


----------



## ArielSRL

I know this is complete speculation at this point, but in your (anyone's) opinion, do you think that the nighttime safari at AK will be considered the same attraction as the daytime safari, and therefore both not book able as advanced FP?


----------



## mesaboy2

ArielSRL said:


> I know this is complete speculation at this point, but in your (anyone's) opinion, do you think that the nighttime safari at AK will be considered the same attraction as the daytime safari, and therefore both not book able as advanced FP?



I assume they will be treated as the same attraction.


----------



## ArielSRL

mesaboy2 said:


> I assume they will be treated as the same attraction.


Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yea!!! Very nice job, @mesaboy2!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> Yea!!! Very nice job, @mesaboy2!!!



Thank you very much for your help, you are the split stay guru.


----------



## lovethattink

Looks great @mesaboy2!! Thanks for starting the new thread, you are awesome! ! Thanks @hiroMYhero for your contribution as well! 

I know this will help so many with their planning!!


----------



## Skicks35

Great thread - very informative.

My question is regarding (surprise, surprise) a split stay and my booking window:

We will be at GF from 5/10-5/14, then offsite from 5/15-5/17.  My 60 day window came and went last Thursday (10 pm MST) and I was able to book FPs for my onsite days no problem.  After reading the above (and multiple other posts), I was under the impression that after my 60+ window, my offsite days would open up one at a time.  However, I'm still not able to book anything for 5/15-5/17.  Is this because my 60 day mark for the offsite stay hasn't hit yet, meaning I'll be able to book 5/15 on 3/15, 5/16 on 3/16, etc?  Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Skicks35 said:


> Is this because my 60 day mark for the offsite stay hasn't hit yet, meaning I'll be able to book 5/15 on 3/15, 5/16 on 3/16, etc?


Yes. You must wait until you are exactly 60 days out from each park day after your GF checkout date.


----------



## Princess Jes

Hi all!
Excellent thread Mesaboy, I've heard so much about your thread on the podcast and now that I actually have a trip booked, figured I should check your MB and FP threads out!

I have a super quick question regarding split stays...
I've booked a 2 night stay at POR with 8 day hopper and water park tickets, and immediately following that, I've rented points at BLT.
Does this work that same as 2 on-site bookings? Eg, it doesn't matter that I've got an onsite booking using points, it's still an onsite booking?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Princess Jes said:


> Does this work that same as 2 on-site bookings?


Yes. DVC is an onsite resort so your complete trip is available for FP booking.


----------



## Princess Jes

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. DVC is an onsite resort so your complete trip is available for FP booking.


Thanks @hiroMYhero i thought so but just wanted to double check!!


----------



## WDWRook

Great thread update, was very useful when we booked our FP+.

Any chance to get a general summary of how the rider swap works, with or without FP+?  What are the limitations?  Is it just for rides where a kid cannot ride due to height, or does it apply to rides where a kid does not want to ride (too scary)?  Is there a different line, or just get in the FP+ or standby line as applicable?  Does the kid that is not going on the ride get in line with you or the second parent wait at the end, or what?

Thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

WDWRook said:


> Great thread update, was very useful when we booked our FP+.
> 
> Any chance to get a general summary of how the rider swap works, with or without FP+?  What are the limitations?  Is it just for rides where a kid cannot ride due to height, or does it apply to rides where a kid does not want to ride (too scary)?  Is there a different line, or just get in the FP+ or standby line as applicable?  Does the kid that is not going on the ride get in line with you or the second parent wait at the end, or what?
> 
> Thanks.



My go-to source for rider swap info is here, by poster @doconeill .


----------



## Skicks35

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. You must wait until you are exactly 60 days out from each park day after your GF checkout date.



Great - thank you so much for the confirmation!


----------



## Promomx2

Before I mess up by fastpasses I would like to be clear on this.  There will be 5 in our group, I have made all 5 on the initial fastpasses. I can now go in and take 2 and change them to a different fastpass and keep the first 3 at the original fastpass??


----------



## hiroMYhero

Promomx2 said:


> Before I mess up by fastpasses I would like to be clear on this.  There will be 5 in our group, I have made all 5 on the initial fastpasses. I can now go in and take 2 and change them to a different fastpass and keep the first 3 at the original fastpass??


Yes. Use the app and choose Modify; select only the people you want to change.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Question for the experienced people - I have a current AP and a five day park hopper as part of a package. The 5 day ph will become active when we check into our resort in June. I know that I can transfer that 5 day ph to another person, real or fictitious. Then I could use both my AP and the ph ticket for fp+. The big question is - can I transfer that 5 day ph back to myself after my AP expires? I want to use the ticket in December, at which time I'll decide whether I want to renew my AP or not.

Has anyone reassigned their ticket back to the original purchaser like that?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wood Nymph said:


> The big question is - can I transfer that 5 day ph back to myself after my AP expires?


Yes. Any unused ticket can be reassigned whenever and to whomever you want until it is used for the first time. Your phantom is essentially a "ticket saver" until the ticket is reassigned for someone to use.


----------



## Wood Nymph

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Any unused ticket can be reassigned whenever and to whomever you want until it is used for the first time. Your phantom is essentially a "ticket saver" until the ticket is reassigned for someone to use.


That is exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks.

Do you happen to know when that 5 day ph ticket becomes active? Would it be active first thing in the morning on arrival day or would I have to wait for our check in first? I want to move that ticket over to my "friend" ASAP so that I can make fp+'s with it. It would be nice if I could do it from the airport that morning instead of waiting until we are checked into the resort.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wood Nymph said:


> That is exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks.
> 
> Do you happen to know when that 5 day ph ticket becomes active? Would it be active first thing in the morning on arrival day or would I have to wait for our check in first? I want to move that ticket over to my "friend" ASAP so that I can make fp+'s with it. It would be nice if I could do it from the airport that morning instead of waiting until we are checked into the resort.


With online check-in, you can choose the earliest timeslot which I believe is 6:30a. Your tickets will be activated at that time.


----------



## Wood Nymph

hiroMYhero said:


> With online check-in, you can choose the earliest timeslot which I believe is 6:30a. Your tickets will be activated at that time.


Fantastic! I'll be sitting in the airport, waiting to board our flight, so that will be perfect.


----------



## jat1977

Thanks for this!  Very helpful.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Thanks for this thread - so helpful and I'm sure it was no small task to put it all together!

I just want to confirm how I'm understanding something on the first page about changing/modifying a FP.

I did my FPs for my April trip back in February, but now I may need to shift some park days around. I cannot go into "Update FP" and look to see availability in another park, correct?  I can only see availability in the park where I'm already scheduled, correct?

If I do in fact need to switch some things around, do I cancel all 3 for a given day and then rebook in another park? Just want to make sure...

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> I did my FPs for my April trip back in February, but now I may need to shift some park days around. I cannot go into "Update FP" and look to see availability in another park, correct? I can only see availability in the park where I'm already scheduled, correct?
> 
> If I do in fact need to switch some things around, do I cancel all 3 for a given day and then rebook in another park? Just want to make sure...


If you want to see what is available in a different park for a specific day, use the app:
Modify > Replace and continue by choosing a park.
When you see ride availability and times, do not choose nor Confirm and your original FPs remain intact.

As soon as you choose/Confirm an FP option in the new park, you no longer have your original FPs.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> If you want to see what is available in a different park for a specific day, use the app:
> Modify > Replace and continue by choosing a park.
> When you see ride availability and times, do not choose nor Confirm and your original FPs remain intact.
> 
> As soon as you choose/Confirm an FP option in the new park, you no longer have your original FPs.



Thanks for your reply...

That's helpful! So, when I get to choosing a park, it's saying the people in my party need attention! Do I need to take this next step in order to see availability or did I do something wrong? Just don't want to loose anything until I know what my plans will be!! Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> That's helpful! So, when I get to choosing a park, it's saying the people in my party need attention! Do I need to take this next step in order to see availability or did I do something wrong? Just don't want to loose anything until I know what my plans will be!! Thanks!


Agree to the warnings because that's the only way to proceed.

As long as you don't choose from the 4 options of FPs, you retain your original FPs. 

You are choosing Modify > Replace and NOT Choose New FPs from the MDE menu, correct?

Asking because when I go to the FP area of MDE, Modify > Replace does not give a warning. It allows you to choose a different park to see what is available.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> Agree to the warnings because that's the only way to proceed.
> 
> As long as you don't choose from the 4 options of FPs, you retain your original FPs.
> 
> You are choosing Modify > Replace and NOT Choose New FPs from the MDE menu, correct?
> 
> Asking because when I go to the FP area of MDE, Modify > Replace does not give a warning. It allows you to choose a different park to see what is available.


Thanks for this...I needed this info too, and it works great as long as you don't accept tell new FP options!


----------



## TTFNTigger

We are planning to Park Hop.  As of right now I understand that you must use a kiosk in the particular park you are in for attractions in that park (ie you can't book your 4th FP+ for a MK attraction while you are still in EP).  So if one of our party decides to head to MK after EP while everyone else goes back to the resort for a rest, will that person be able to book a 4th FP+ for everyone in the party even though they didn't enter MK?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TTFNTigger said:


> will that person be able to book a 4th FP+ for everyone in the party even though they didn't enter MK?


Yes, but the person should have all the MBs or plastic tickets with him in case the total group does not appear on the kiosk's screen.

If someone in your party has more than one MB linked to their Profile, the extra MB can be used to access the resort room door.


----------



## Beth613

I cannot tell you how immensely this information has helped me with planning our trip! Though we have been frequent visitors (me since 1972!), we had a break for a few years and haven't been since the FP+ system was instituted. We're traveling with small grandchildren for the first time this year and are glad to know we will be able to try schedule a few of their favorites in advance.  Thanks so much for condensing the information and making it so easy for us to plan!  Great job!


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> *Yes, but the person should have all the MBs or plastic tickets with him in case the total group does not appear on the kiosk's screen.*
> 
> If someone in your party has more than one MB linked to their Profile, the extra MB can be used to access the resort room door.


I don't think the part I bolded is emphasized enough around here!  I have a family of 5, all with AP's and I'd say at least half the time when I go to a kiosk for a 4th FPP, one of the 5 doesn't appear.  I always carry everyone's AP cards (which work like a MB) with me.  And frequently, then when I swipe the missing one, it'll knock one of the other 4 off.  I swap that one and the original missing one (which I just added) goes away.  Several times I've had to make the FPP at the kiosk for 4 people and then separately do the last one and adjust times on my phone or just go with overlap.  Extremely frustrating when trying for a popular attraction.  But I strongly recommend having all of the tix or MB's just in case.


----------



## TTFNTigger

Thank you for the information!!
Will the cards work?  There are 15 in our party and that's a lot of bands for me to carry.  Might get funny looks going through security on my own with that many !


----------



## marciemi

TTFNTigger said:


> Thank you for the information!!
> Will the cards work?  There are 15 in our party and that's a lot of bands for me to carry.  Might get funny looks going through security on my own with that many !


It's all I ever use.  Make sure you mean the actual hard plastic ticket (old ones were green and had characters on them - either with an orange stripe on the bottom for AP or green for other tickets; new AP ones are yellow), not the AP discount card or a photopass card or anything else.  The plastic tickets work the same as a MB for everything in the park (scanning for photopass or entry or FPP) except at 7 Dwarves where you need the MB in order to get the picture/video.  I can't say if they work for charging because I'm local and don't stay at Disney resorts.


----------



## Duckiedee

Just confirming... would I be able to create 2 FPs at MK and then the 3rd at Epcot in one day... thinking about Soaring when it returns...


----------



## mesaboy2

Duckiedee said:


> Just confirming... would I be able to create 2 FPs at MK and then the 3rd at Epcot in one day... thinking about Soaring when it returns...



Not in advance, sorry.  You will almost certainly not get Soarin as a FP day-of.


----------



## Duckiedee

mesaboy2 said:


> Not in advance, sorry.  You will almost certainly not get Soarin as a FP day-of.


So it has to be the same park... grr.


----------



## mesaboy2

Duckiedee said:


> So it has to be the same park... grr.



Covered under Requirements and Basics, Post 2.


----------



## Duckiedee

mesaboy2 said:


> Covered under Requirements and Basics, Post 2.


Thank you - apparently I am blind... I swear I did read it first!!!  Such an informative thread for a newbie to FP+ Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

Duckiedee said:


> Thank you - apparently I am blind... I swear I did read it first!!!  Such an informative thread for a newbie to FP+ Thank you!



Lots to digest, no worries.


----------



## Kiren

So just a quick question to confirm my math is correct. I'm on the west coast and my fast pass booking window opens on the 25th. So does that mean  I can start booking at 9pm on the 24th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kiren said:


> So just a quick question to confirm my math is correct. I'm on the west coast and my fast pass booking window opens on the 25th. So does that mean  I can start booking at 9pm on the 24th?


Yes. 9 is correct.


----------



## Kiren

Awesome thank you so much!


----------



## Araminta18

Thank you!  This information is wonderful!

My question is about booking FP+ via the app.  Currently I have 3 FP+ booked for the Magic Kingdom in the late morning, but I may be able to get on all those rides during the 8 to 9 am EMH.  If I rode all those rides during that EMH, could I cancel all three FP+ on the app and rebook 3 new FP+ (on the app) for whatever same day availability there is?


----------



## mesaboy2

Araminta18 said:


> Thank you!  This information is wonderful!
> 
> My question is about booking FP+ via the app.  Currently I have 3 FP+ booked for the Magic Kingdom in the late morning, but I may be able to get on all those rides during the 8 to 9 am EMH.  If I rode all those rides during that EMH, could I cancel all three FP+ on the app and rebook 3 new FP+ (on the app) for whatever same day availability there is?



You could also modify them to 3 different attractions at different times.  Same end result.


----------



## Araminta18

gotcha. thanks!  just wanted to make sure i wouldn't lose the ability to make my 3 FP+ on the app day of.


----------



## mesaboy2

Araminta18 said:


> gotcha. thanks!  just wanted to make sure i wouldn't lose the ability to make my 3 FP+ on the app day of.



Honestly, the cancel function scares me--I don't trust it.  You can certainly modify existing FPs using the app day-of.


----------



## ougrad86

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, but the person should have all the MBs or plastic tickets with him in case the total group does not appear on the kiosk's screen.
> 
> If someone in your party has more than one MB linked to their Profile, the extra MB can be used to access the resort room door.



Don't forget these are room keys as well.  If you take the MB's, you need to follow to the resort before going to the next park.  Good news is I have heard 4th FP via MDE app is coming soon...just not sure if you need to be in the park to set it up tho.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Honestly, the cancel function scares me--I don't trust it.  You can certainly modify existing FPs using the app day-of.


Agreed. Definitely modify instead of cancel. But yes, you can absolutely change day of, via the app - even to a different park as long as you haven't used any of your original 3.


----------



## Michael S

Thanks so much for all the info.  I know they changed and change frequently from even a few years ago.  This is very informative, and I wish I knew earlier that I could have done some of this a month prior.  You live and learn, for sure.


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

Question that I did not see covered elsewhere. When we go it will be a group of 5 (4 adults 1 child under 3) and I will manage all of our accounts/FP+
Last time we all stayed together- this time DH and father in law want FP+ for Test Track.

Could I book a FP+ for TT just for them and at the same time or close to get one for say Character Spot or Nemo? How does that work? I don't want to waste a FP slot on something I won't use nor do I want to take up someone else's coveted FP spot that wont' get used. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MrsTurnerLovesDisney said:


> Question that I did not see covered elsewhere. When we go it will be a group of 5 (4 adults 1 child under 3) and I will manage all of our accounts/FP+
> Last time we all stayed together- this time DH and father in law want FP+ for Test Track.
> 
> Could I book a FP+ for TT just for them and at the same time or close to get one for say Character Spot or Nemo? How does that work? I don't want to waste a FP slot on something I won't use nor do I want to take up someone else's coveted FP spot that wont' get used. Thanks for the advice!


When you do your FP booking, choose TT as your Tier 1 choice for your total group.

Then using the MDE app, Modify for the other people to change to Living with the Land, another Tier 1 ride, or allow your husband and in law to ride TT twice.


----------



## CMAG38

Couple of questions...

1) We are staying at the Poly for 6 days 5 nights.  We are going to the parks for 4 days.  Will my FP bookings be 60 days + 4/5/or 6?
2) Can I book for the entire stay?


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

hiroMYhero said:


> When you do your FP booking, choose TT as your Tier 1 choice for your total group.
> 
> Then using the MDE app, Modify for the other people to change to Living with the Land, another Tier 1 ride, or allow your husband and in law to ride TT twice.



Thank you so much that should work great! I just wanted to make sure it was something we could do!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CMAG38 said:


> Couple of questions...
> 
> 1) We are staying at the Poly for 6 days 5 nights.  We are going to the parks for 4 days.  Will my FP bookings be 60 days + 4/5/or 6?
> 2) Can I book for the entire stay?


When your window opens you can book for check-in through checkout of your Poly stay as long as you have the corresponding number of ticket entitlements. *4 days worth of FPs.


----------



## Araminta18

Cluelyss said:


> Agreed. Definitely modify instead of cancel. But yes, you can absolutely change day of, via the app - even to a different park as long as you haven't used any of your original 3.



Thank you!  I appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## CMAG38

hiroMYhero said:


> When your window opens you can book for check-in through checkout of your Poly stay as long as you have the corresponding number of ticket entitlements. *4 days worth of FPs.


Thank you!


----------



## CheriePenguin

mesaboy2 said:


> Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


I want to see if I understand this correctly...  
(We are staying onsite for 5 nights in October - RO with tickets from elsewhere - then taking a Disney cruise for 3 nights, and looking at trying to go to a park on that final 9th day before our late afternoon flight home.)

I understand the above quoted info to mean that we can book FP's for all 6 days of our onsite stay starting 60 days prior to our check-in day (like the 180 days for ADRs include all days of your trip), and then we can book FPs for that 9th day 60 days out from that day.  Is that correct?

Here's a twist - and additional question.  My parents are staying onsite for the entire 8 nights (inc while we go on the cruise), and we are collaborating on our planning and FPs in MDE.  My understanding is that they can book FPs for that 9th day starting 60 days from our mutual check-in.  Is that correct?

We are brand new to the whole online FP stuff, and I need to do some more research on how to work everything out, but my question here is will they be able to book anything for us for that 9th day (as family and friends in MDE), or still not until 60 days before that 9th day, or can't you include family and friends who aren't in your room when doing FPs?)

Thanks for any clarification or tips!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CheriePenguin said:


> I understand the above quoted info to mean that we can book FP's for all 6 days of our onsite stay starting 60 days prior to our check-in day (like the 180 days for ADRs include all days of your trip), and then we can book FPs for that 9th day 60 days out from that day. Is that correct?


Yes.



CheriePenguin said:


> Here's a twist - and additional question. My parents are staying onsite for the entire 8 nights (inc while we go on the cruise), and we are collaborating on our planning and FPs in MDE. My understanding is that they can book FPs for that 9th day starting 60 days from our mutual check-in. Is that correct?


Yes. When your parents book for the 9th day, they, or at least one of them, have to be part of the FP group. 

Because they are on the reservation and your family members are "guests," they can book for you by including you in "their" grouping.


----------



## jcarwash

Today's March 22, 2016 DIS Daily Fix is reporting that FP+ is being removed from Wishes (as already listed in post # not being offered post April 20), Festival of Fantasy, and Main Street Electrical Parade.


----------



## ArielSRL

jcarwash said:


> Today's March 22, 2016 DIS Daily Fix is reporting that FP+ is being removed from Wishes (as already listed in post # not being offered post April 20), Festival of Fantasy, and Main Street Electrical Parade.


Hmmm, there has been reports of trouble booking MSEP the last few days.


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> Hmmm, there has been reports of trouble booking MSEP the last few days.


Checked 4/21 earlier today (the latest I can go on my AP) and both parades were still showing up?


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> Checked 4/21 earlier today (the latest I can go on my AP) and both parades were still showing up?


I think it was end of May/beginning of June bc thats when the 60 day out people are trying to book for.


----------



## ArielSRL

Inside the Magic is also reporting it....


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> Inside the Magic is also reporting it....


Their report makes it sound like it's effective today though? Or maybe I'm just misreading....and TODAY they made the change, effective....??? when???


----------



## jcammans

I currently have FP+ booked for MSEP and FoF parade as well as Illuminations for our trip during the first 2 weeks of May.  Will these be removed and replaced by Disney or will they still be active for those days?


----------



## mesaboy2

jcammans said:


> I currently have FP+ booked for MSEP and FoF parade as well as Illuminations for our trip during the first 2 weeks of May.  Will these be removed and replaced by Disney or will they still be active for those days?



Only Disney knows, sorry.  I have heard no rumors regarding the demise of IllumiNations FP.


----------



## jcammans

mesaboy2 said:


> Only Disney knows, sorry.  I have heard no rumors regarding the demise of IllumiNations FP.



Thanks mesaboy2! I'll post here if I receive any notifications from Disney about my FP+ selections being changed due to this.


----------



## mistole

What is the return window? Also, can you explain more about the windows not overlapping? This is our first trip to Disney. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

mistole said:


> What is the return window? Also, can you explain more about the windows not overlapping? This is our first trip to Disney. Thanks!


The return window is the time you can show up to redeem your FP (60 minutes for rides, 20 minutes or so for shows). So let's say your return window is 10-11, your next can't start earlier than 11 (the windows cannot overlap). The first post in this thread has tons of useful info for first timers.


----------



## Day-Day

mesaboy2 said:


> *Additional / Same Day FastPasses / Kiosk Locations*
> 
> *...*
> 
> *Kiosk Locations*
> 
> FP kiosks are located at a handful of locations in each park.  Depending on demand, *not all of them may be open at all times and additional ones may be available*.  These locations have historically been very fluid.  Guests are encouraged to verify these locations on park maps on the days of their visit:
> 
> *...*



Are kiosks typically open during morning Extra Magic Hours?


----------



## Cluelyss

Day-Day said:


> Are kiosks typically open during morning Extra Magic Hours?


There are no FPs offered during EMH.


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> There are no FPs offered during EMH.


I think the question was could they book the fastpasses for later during EMH. I would think they would be open for people who came in and hadn't booked their FPP's yet for the day but haven't done EMH to know.  If nothing else I'd guess the ones in Town Hall would be since they're not manned by CM's.


----------



## Day-Day

Cluelyss said:


> There are no FPs offered during EMH.



Do you mean I can't request FPs for later park hours during EMH or that there are no FPs which can be used during EMH?



marciemi said:


> I think the question was could they book the fastpasses for later during EMH. I would think they would be open for people who came in and hadn't booked their FPP's yet for the day but haven't done EMH to know.  If nothing else I'd guess the ones in Town Hall would be since they're not manned by CM's.




Yes, I'm wondering if I can book FP's for return times that occur during regular park hours while I'm attending morning EMH.  I don't want to waste too much time at the kiosks during prime touring time but I may be on child watch and have time to visit the kiosks while the other half of the party is on a ride.


----------



## mesaboy2

Day-Day said:


> Yes, I'm wondering if I can book FP's for return times that occur during regular park hours while I'm attending morning EMH.  I don't want to waste too much time at the kiosks during prime touring time but I may be on child watch and have time to visit the kiosks while the other half of the party is on a ride.



I don't believe so.  The Guest Relations kiosks are likely the best chance, but even those I'm not sure.


----------



## gjaninek

Thank you for the wonderful thread - all my questions were answered in one location!


----------



## Cluelyss

Day-Day said:


> Yes, I'm wondering if I can book FP's for return times that occur during regular park hours while I'm attending morning EMH.  I don't want to waste too much time at the kiosks during prime touring time but I may be on child watch and have time to visit the kiosks while the other half of the party is on a ride.


If you are asking about booking during morning EMH for later that day, you would be booking your original 3 for the day, which can be done via the app. No need to find an open kiosk.


----------



## pixie36

My 60 days is coming up and just went into MDE to just practice.   It doesn't give me a choice of times. Across the top it has option 1,2,3,4  in each are separate times.  I thought I could look for times that I wanted?   Is what I'm seeing correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

pixie36 said:


> My 60 days is coming up and just went into MDE to just practice.   It doesn't give me a choice of times. Across the top it has option 1,2,3,4  in each are separate times.  I thought I could look for times that I wanted?   Is what I'm seeing correct?



Sounds right to me.  You can adjust them individually once you pick a set.


----------



## ougrad86

pixie36 said:


> My 60 days is coming up and just went into MDE to just practice.   It doesn't give me a choice of times. Across the top it has option 1,2,3,4  in each are separate times.  I thought I could look for times that I wanted?   Is what I'm seeing correct?





mesaboy2 said:


> Sounds right to me.  You can adjust them individually once you pick a set.



I usually pick a set where one of the rides has the time I want for it.  After I choose it, I just go in and adjust the time for the other two.


----------



## jcarwash

pixie36 said:


> My 60 days is coming up and just went into MDE to just practice.   It doesn't give me a choice of times. Across the top it has option 1,2,3,4  in each are separate times.  I thought I could look for times that I wanted?   Is what I'm seeing correct?



That's correct - after you choose your three preferred attractions, you choose from that set of 4 that ideally matches the attractions and rough times you like best.

Then you can refine/change the specific time slots for each FastPass reservation one by one.


----------



## disneyandme

Question: I currently have 2 different tickets ( a 2 day and a 4 day)  assigned to me on MDE. My kids each have a 2 day ticket. When I make FP ( for our 2 park only trip), will the system know to use all the 2 day tickets, will it give me the option which ticket to use, or will it just pick one and I have to hope for the best?


----------



## marciemi

disneyandme said:


> Question: I currently have 2 different tickets ( a 2 day and a 4 day)  assigned to me on MDE. My kids each have a 2 day ticket. When I make FP ( for our 2 park only trip), will the system know to use all the 2 day tickets, will it give me the option which ticket to use, or will it just pick one and I have to hope for the best?


It won't make any difference at all as far as making the FPP's - all the system will check and confirm is that you are authorized to make 6 days worth of FPP's (since you own 6 days worth of tickets).  If you are booking at 60 days with an on-site stay, that will of course be limited to the days of the stay at the 60 day mark.  But it's not assigning any particularly FPP's to any particular tickets.

However, you will want to make sure before/when you enter the park that the right ones are being used.  I've read here (but never had to do) that if you go to guest relations they can "stack" your tickets to be used in the correct order.  If you don't want to do this before entering (ie trying to rush to rope drop), be sure to do it before leaving the park that day so they can reassign them if the wrong one was used.  If you wait until the next time you try to make FPP's and suddenly find you only can make 2 days worth instead of 4 because it used the wrong ones (and those last two days expired), it will be much harder to resolve.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Is it better to select the 3 Fp for each day of your trip, then when you finish modify each one or do you modify as soon as you get the 3 Fp?


----------



## Wood Nymph

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Is it better to select the 3 Fp for each day of your trip, then when you finish modify each one or do you modify as soon as you get the 3 Fp?


I don't think it matters. Just do what works better for you.  I usually choose an option which isn't anywhere near the times I want for the fastpasses, save it, and then I go back one by one and move them into the times I want. It is easier that way.


----------



## ArielSRL

marciemi said:


> It won't make any difference at all as far as making the FPP's - all the system will check and confirm is that you are authorized to make 6 days worth of FPP's (since you own 6 days worth of tickets).  If you are booking at 60 days with an on-site stay, that will of course be limited to the days of the stay at the 60 day mark.  But it's not assigning any particularly FPP's to any particular tickets.
> 
> However, you will want to make sure before/when you enter the park that the right ones are being used.  I've read here (but never had to do) that if you go to guest relations they can "stack" your tickets to be used in the correct order.  If you don't want to do this before entering (ie trying to rush to rope drop), be sure to do it before leaving the park that day so they can reassign them if the wrong one was used.  If you wait until the next time you try to make FPP's and suddenly find you only can make 2 days worth instead of 4 because it used the wrong ones (and those last two days expired), it will be much harder to resolve.


I've read you can actually re-assign the ticket you don't want used (as long as it's a new, never been used ticket - as opposed to a somewhat used non-expiring one) to a "dummy" in MDE, leaving only the ticket you want used linked to yourself. After using that ticket/that trip ends, you can re-assign the ticket you want used next, back to yourself. That would cut out a trip to GR.

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Wood Nymph

ArielSRL said:


> I've read you can actually re-assign the ticket you don't want used (as long as it's a new, never been used ticket - as opposed to a somewhat used non-expiring one) to a "dummy" in MDE, leaving only the ticket you want used linked to yourself. After using that ticket/that trip ends, you can re-assign the ticket you want used next, back to yourself. That would cut out a trip to GR.
> 
> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong though.


I read this, too. I am going to try it in June. I have a person set up in my MDE who I will assign my package ticket to as soon as it becomes active on check in day. The extra person has a MB so I should be able to make fp's for the extra person so we can use them during our trip.


----------



## ktrn74

We just recently visited Disney World for the 3rd time. Does anyone know why Disney will only allow you the ability to create 3 fast passes and then once those are used the remainder must be booked through a kiosk? At least that was our experience. It would be more convenient if Disney would allow you the ability to book fast passes through the app, instead of searching the park for a kiosk.


----------



## Cluelyss

ktrn74 said:


> We just recently visited Disney World for the 3rd time. Does anyone know why Disney will only allow you the ability to create 3 fast passes and then once those are used the remainder must be booked through a kiosk? At least that was our experience. It would be more convenient if Disney would allow you the ability to book fast passes through the app, instead of searching the park for a kiosk.


That technology is rumored to be coming in April.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> That technology is rumored to be coming in April.



Yep.  Mentioned prominently in Post 7, the Day-of FastPasses & Kiosk Locations link in my signature below.


----------



## ktrn74

Cluelyss said:


> That technology is rumored to be coming in April.


I hope this is true. It is really frustrating walking around the park to find a kiosk, when the app is right in my hand!


----------



## Cluelyss

ktrn74 said:


> I hope this is true. It is really frustrating walking around the park to find a kiosk, when the app is right in my hand!


The app can at least direct you to the closest kiosk!


----------



## smitch425

@mesaboy2, the info regarding a split stay of a room only followed by a package is incorrect. My booking window opened 60 days out from my room only stay, not my package stay. I was just able to book 10 days of FPs for a package beginning 6/1, with my room only stay starting 5/31.


----------



## hiroMYhero

smitch425 said:


> @mesaboy2, the info regarding a split stay of a room only followed by a package is incorrect. My booking window opened 60 days out from my room only stay, not my package stay. I was just able to book 10 days of FPs for a package beginning 6/1, with my room only stay starting 5/31.


This doesn't consistently occur. Over the past couple of months, RO > Onsite Package guests were blocked from pre-booking FPs for their RO park day. TAs even called IT and were told the package tickets could not be activated early prior to arrival.


----------



## smitch425

hiroMYhero said:


> This doesn't consistently occur. Over the past couple of months, RO > Onsite Package guests were blocked from pre-booking FPs for their RO park day. TAs even called IT and were told the package tickets could not be activated early prior to arrival.


I didn't book FPs for the room only dates. I know you can't do that until tickets are activated. I'm saying that the booking window for my package dates opened 60 days from my room only stay.


----------



## mesaboy2

smitch425 said:


> I didn't book FPs for the room only dates. I know you can't do that until tickets are activated. I'm saying that the booking window for my package dates opened 60 days from my room only stay.



I'll think about how to reword that.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## smitch425

mesaboy2 said:


> I'll think about how to reword that.  Thanks for letting me know!


You're welcome!


----------



## dreamrider

Hi everyone,
I have one question regarding fastpass+. My resort reservation and my tickets are linked to MyDisneyExperience. I know there's a 60 days window before you're able to make any fastpass reservation, but right know, when I go on the app or the website, I'm not even able to select guests from my party in the fastpass section. On Android, in the fastpass menu, our characters are not clickable. Instead, it says "needs park admission" for each us. And when i'm trying to link with the tab "room with tickets", it says "this ressort reservation is already linked to [name of a girl in my party]. But she's actually not the one who made the resort reservation, and she's not the one who manage our account either (that's me). I'm worried. Is this related to the fact that we didn't reach the 60 days window (we'll travel in august), or is there's some computer errors on our account ?

Sorry for my broken english, I'm writing to you from France.


----------



## Cluelyss

dreamrider said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have one question regarding fastpass+. My resort reservation and my tickets are linked to MyDisneyExperience. I know there's a 60 days window before you're able to make any fastpass reservation, but right know, when I go on the app or the website, I'm not even able to select guests from my party in the fastpass section. On Android, in the fastpass menu, our characters are not clickable. Instead, it says "needs park admission" for each us. And when i'm trying to link with the tab "room with tickets", it says "this ressort reservation is already linked to [name of a girl in my party]. But she's actually not the one who made the resort reservation, and she's not the one who manage our account either (that's me). I'm worried. Is this related to the fact that we didn't reach the 60 days window (we'll travel in august), or is there's some computer errors on our account ?
> 
> Sorry for my broken english, I'm writing to you from France.


You're fine. The tickets will not show as "active" until you hit your 60 day window. Then, like magic, everything works! As long as everyone in your traveling is linked to your account, you'll have no problems scheduling at 60 days.


----------



## siskaren

dreamrider said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have one question regarding fastpass+. My resort reservation and my tickets are linked to MyDisneyExperience. I know there's a 60 days window before you're able to make any fastpass reservation, but right know, when I go on the app or the website, I'm not even able to select guests from my party in the fastpass section. On Android, in the fastpass menu, our characters are not clickable. Instead, it says "needs park admission" for each us. And when i'm trying to link with the tab "room with tickets", it says "this ressort reservation is already linked to [name of a girl in my party]. But she's actually not the one who made the resort reservation, and she's not the one who manage our account either (that's me). I'm worried. Is this related to the fact that we didn't reach the 60 days window (we'll travel in august), or is there's some computer errors on our account ?
> 
> Sorry for my broken english, I'm writing to you from France.



Your English is fine - I've seen harder to read posts from people who speak English as a first language. 

Your situation is addressed in post #2 in this thread, titled "Booking Windows", in particular, the parts in red.


----------



## jlundeen

mesaboy2, are you following the changes that WDW Prep School is tweeting about regarding how FP+ is supposedly changing how initial and 4th FPs are going to be evolving.  News thread has had a few posts about it, but I'm confused about how this is going to work.  Some are concerned it's going to be easier to "run" the system...any thoughts?


----------



## wdwrule

smitch425 said:


> @mesaboy2, the info regarding a split stay of a room only followed by a package is incorrect. My booking window opened 60 days out from my room only stay, not my package stay. I was just able to book 10 days of FPs for a package beginning 6/1, with my room only stay starting 5/31.


I have a similar situation as you. We just added a room only night just prior to our package stay due to better cost of flights. So this means our fast pass window will open up 60 days from our room only night?  Even with 2 confirmation numbers?  If so that would be fantastic!


----------



## mesaboy2

wdwrule said:


> I have a similar situation as you. We just added a room only night just prior to our package stay due to better cost of flights. So this means our fast pass window will open up 60 days from our room only night?  Even with 2 confirmation numbers?  If so that would be fantastic!



I would be interested to know if yours works the same, if you happen to remember to report back.


----------



## smitch425

jlundeen said:


> mesaboy2, are you following the changes that WDW Prep School is tweeting about regarding how FP+ is supposedly changing how initial and 4th FPs are going to be evolving.  News thread has had a few posts about it, but I'm confused about how this is going to work.  Some are concerned it's going to be easier to "run" the system...any thoughts?



OMGOODNESS! Thanks for bringing this up here because I had every intention of messaging him with what I found out and totally forgot!



wdwrule said:


> I have a similar situation as you. We just added a room only night just prior to our package stay due to better cost of flights. So this means our fast pass window will open up 60 days from our room only night?  Even with 2 confirmation numbers?  If so that would be fantastic!



That's the way it just worked for us. Package starts 6/1, but my booking window opened before our 5/31 room only.  Fortunately, I thought I was starting s plan early with 24 1/2 hours to go, but nope...I had about 30 minutes. Lol

ETA: I found out from another person in my Facebook group that hers opened early, so that's how I knew to try.


----------



## wdwrule

mesaboy2 said:


> I would be interested to know if yours works the same, if you happen to remember to report back.


Yes I'll report back no problem. My room only window is 6 days away; package window 7 days away.


----------



## wdwrule

smitch425 said:


> OMGOODNESS! Thanks for bringing this up here because I had every intention of messaging him with what I found out and totally forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it just worked for us. Package starts 6/1, but my booking window opened before our 5/31 room only.  Fortunately, I thought I was starting s plan early with 24 1/2 hours to go, but nope...I had about 30 minutes. Lol
> 
> ETA: I found out from another person in my Facebook group that hers opened early, so that's how I knew to try.


Awesome!  I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Amanda999

Question:
Can you only book 7 days (in the next 30) if you are offsite - even if you have 9 or 10 days worth of ticket linked in MDE?

Detail:
I have an AP (not yet activated) and a 2 day no expire ticket; kids have multiple tickets totaling 10 day for 1 kid, 11 days for the other. (So, I should be able to book 9 days without an onsite stay, correct?)

I can only book 7 days for any of us (I booked for consecutive days starting tomorrow). Without an onsite stay in the next 60 days, I should be able to book 9 days for me, and 10 per child, if the dates are within the next 30 days, correct? 

When I try to book day 8, I get an error - for all 3 of us at once - saying invalid park admission.

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amanda999 said:


> Question:
> Can you only book 7 days (in the next 30) if you are offsite - even if you have 9 or 10 days worth of ticket linked in MDE?
> 
> Detail:
> I have an AP (not yet activated) and a 2 day no expire ticket; kids have multiple tickets totaling 10 day for 1 kid, 11 days for the other. (So, I should be able to book 9 days without an onsite stay, correct?)
> 
> I can only book 7 days for any of us (I booked for consecutive days starting tomorrow). Without an onsite stay in the next 60 days, I should be able to book 9 days for me, and 10 per child, if the dates are within the next 30 days, correct?
> 
> When I try to book day 8, I get an error - for all 3 of us at once - saying invalid park admission.
> 
> TIA!


You should be able to book for the total number of valid ticket entitlements. The system appears to not be accepting your non-expiry tickets and basing your booking on your AP vouchers.

Are the kids age 7 or over so that you can book their days #8 and #9 without you being grouped with them? You can check to make sure their tickets are valid by only booking for them without you included in the booking.

You'll probably have to call Ticketing to get your FP booking for the non-expiry days straightened out.


----------



## Amanda999

hiroMYhero said:


> You should be able to book for the total number of valid ticket entitlements. The system appears to not be accepting your non-expiry tickets and basing your booking on your AP vouchers.
> 
> Are the kids age 7 or over so that you can book their days #8 and #9 without you being grouped with them? You can check to make sure their tickets are valid by only booking for them without you included in the booking.
> 
> You'll probably have to call Ticketing to get your FP booking for the non-expiry days straightened out.


Wow - I didn't even give all details, and that seems to be EXACTLY the problem. You are MY hero!


----------



## smitch425

@mesaboy2 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/04/break...fastpass-guests-no-longer-need-to-use-kiosks/


----------



## flav

smitch425 said:


> @mesaboy2
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/04/break...fastpass-guests-no-longer-need-to-use-kiosks/


Great news!
I read that and I will repeat my question here... Not expecting a real answer until someone really tests this.
Question regarding tiered attractions and this new Fastpass+ system: Let say that I book only one attraction – tier 1 in advance (ex. Toy Story Mania from 9AM to 10AM). Then, at 10AM on the day, does the new system consider that I used up all my Fastpass+ and I can reserve another Tier 1 attraction (or the same) if there is space?


----------



## hiroMYhero

flav said:


> Great news!
> I read that and I will repeat my question here... Not expecting a real answer until someone really tests this.
> Question regarding tiered attractions and this new Fastpass+ system: Let say that I book only one attraction – tier 1 in advance (ex. Toy Story Mania from 9AM to 10AM). Then, at 10AM on the day, does the new system consider that I used up all my Fastpass+ and I can reserve another Tier 1 attraction (or the same) if there is space?


Because the new system will allow the pre-booking of only 1, 2, or 3 FPs, if you use your only pre-booked FP at TSMM, you should be able to book via the app as soon as you pass the TSMM FP tapstile - you don't have to wait for your complete window to end.


----------



## Mikie

hiroMYhero said:


> Because the new system will allow the pre-booking of only 1, 2, or 3 FPs, if you use your only pre-booked FP at TSMM, you should be able to book via the app as soon as you pass the FP TSMM FP tapstile - you don't have to wait for your complete window to end.



A nice change indeed, but that means that the tiered parks aren't really tiered any more as long as you know not to book 3 in advance.  It basically returns those parks to a digital version of original FP, which is great! However, since they went to all the bother of making them tiered, I'd be surprised if it remains that way OR I'm overestimating the % of people who strategize that much and it could possibly be a boon for people who really only want tier 1s.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

hiroMYhero said:


> Because the new system will allow the pre-booking of only 1, 2, or 3 FPs, if you use your only pre-booked FP at TSMM, you should be able to book via the app as soon as you pass the TSMM FP tapstile - you don't have to wait for your complete window to end.


Question: what do you think will happen if you pre-book 3 FP, use the first, but then want to change your plans? Do you think you could cx the remaining 2 FP and then book one FP via the app for something else, whether it is in that park or another park?

Thx!


----------



## smitch425

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Question: what do you think will happen if you pre-book 3 FP, use the first, but then want to change your plans? Do you think you could cx the remaining 2 FP and then book one FP via the app for something else, whether it is in that park or another park?
> 
> Thx!


Don't know why you couldn't. I believe you can now, but have to do it at a kiosk.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Question: what do you think will happen if you pre-book 3 FP, use the first, but then want to change your plans? Do you think you could cx the remaining 2 FP and then book one FP via the app for something else, whether it is in that park or another park?
> 
> Thx!


On another current thread, I researched the Canceling of 1 or 2 FPs and it can only be done via the website. There is no longer a section within the App's Modify section that allows the cancelation of only 1 or 2 FPs.

So, if a person Canceled via the website, it appears it sets you up for the 4th via the app for any park. We really need to have feedback from someone who wants to research on the 10th from within a park.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

hiroMYhero said:


> On another current thread, I researched the Canceling of 1 or 2 FPs and it can only be done via the website. There is no longer a section within the App's Modify section that allows the cancelation of only 1 or 2 FPs.
> 
> So, if a person Canceled via the website, it appears it sets you up for the 4th via the app for any park. We really need to have feedback from someone who wants to research on the 10th from within a park.


Thanks for the info! And for all of the research you do 

I will be following closely- wish I could be there on the 10th!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Thanks for the info! And for all of the research you do
> 
> I will be following closely- wish I could be there on the 10th!


We need someone who will book 3 FPs, enter the park and use 1 FP. The app may allow canceling of the remaining two but not just one of the remaining two. After the remaining two are canceled either via app or website, then the research person would have to attempt an additional FP from the app. 

It will be interesting to see what happens on April 10th. Perhaps we can nominate @mesaboy2 to drive over and test it out!


----------



## sgtdisney

I read through the thread and maybe I missed this.  We have a split stay and are coming up on our 60 days.  However we have 6 nights in a resort.  We check out and go to visit family for three days and then we come back and check into a different Disney resort for another three nights.  How will that work.  Will I get to book the 6 night stay at 60s days out from our first arrival day and then wait until we're 60 days out from our 2nd arrival date.  Hope this makes sense...


----------



## hiroMYhero

sgtdisney said:


> How will that work. Will I get to book the 6 night stay at 60s days out from our first arrival day and then wait until we're 60 days out from our 2nd arrival date. Hope this makes sense...


Yes. Because your stays aren't consecutive, you'll have to wait for your 2nd booking window to open for Stay #2.


----------



## Wood Nymph

smitch425 said:


> @mesaboy2, the info regarding a split stay of a room only followed by a package is incorrect. My booking window opened 60 days out from my room only stay, not my package stay. I was just able to book 10 days of FPs for a package beginning 6/1, with my room only stay starting 5/31.





wdwrule said:


> I have a similar situation as you. We just added a room only night just prior to our package stay due to better cost of flights. So this means our fast pass window will open up 60 days from our room only night?  Even with 2 confirmation numbers?  If so that would be fantastic!





mesaboy2 said:


> I would be interested to know if yours works the same, if you happen to remember to report back.



My sister has a room only reservation and checking in on June 3rd. Her package with tickets begins June 4th. We are arriving June 4th with a package reservation. DH & I have annual passes, too, but our son and grandsons just have the package tickets. We are all friends and family. My sister's fp window opened 60 days from her RO date, tonight. I was able to copy her fastpasses for all of us tonight instead of our check in date, even though our son and grandsons' package doesn't activate until tomorrow. So I guess we were all able to use her check in date because we were all connected.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wood Nymph said:


> My sister has a room only reservation and checking in on June 3rd. Her package with tickets begins June 4th. We are arriving June 4th with a package reservation. DH & I have annual passes, too, but our son and grandsons just have the package tickets. We are all friends and family. My sister's fp window opened 60 days from her RO date, tonight. I was able to copy her fastpasses for all of us tonight instead of our check in date, even though our son and grandsons' package doesn't activate until tomorrow.


Wow, that's really good info! So, in a way, their packaged tickets were active prior to their package check-in date based on a linked RO MDE. Nice!!


----------



## ErinF

mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the second (package) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs cannot be booked for park days during the RO stay until the package tickets are activated at Guest Relations.



Just wanted to say this was not the case for me.  And it looks like a few people have recently posted the same as well.

I have a room only booked June 4th and then my package with 8 day tickets begins June 5th.  So my FP booking window of 60 days before the package stay would be tomorrow, April 6th (tonight at midnight EST).  But I was in fact able to book today, April 5th (or really at midnight last night) which is 60 days from my one-night room only stay.

Now I did not book FP for that first day of June 4th because its our arrival day and we're not going to the parks.  But I did book June 5th and thereafter.

Hope this helps out future split-stayers!

ETA:  MDE  FP+ section was actually showing locked yesterday, and that my FP window would open April 6th, but magically at midnight of April 5th, it was unlocked.

Edited again to change dates which I had posted incorrectly at first--sorry!!


----------



## jcarwash

ErinF said:


> Just wanted to say this was not the case for me.  And it looks like a few people have recently posted the same as well.
> 
> I have a room only booked June 3rd and then my package with 8 day tickets begins June 4th.  So my FP booking window of 60 days before the package stay would be tomorrow, April 6th (tonight at midnight EST).  But I was in fact able to book today, April 5th (or really at midnight last night) which is 60 days from my one-night room only stay.
> 
> Now I did not book FP for that first day of June 4th because its our arrival day and we're not going to the parks.  But I did book June 5th and thereafter.
> 
> Hope this helps out future split-stayers!
> 
> ETA:  MDE  FP+ section was actually showing locked yesterday, and that my FP window would open April 6th, but magically at midnight of April 5th, it was unlocked.



I used a couple of different Disney calculators and I'm pretty sure with a check-in of June 4, your 60 day window is today April 5th.

http://www.pscalculator.net/pscalc.php
http://wdwuntangled.com/fastpass-calculator/


----------



## siskaren

ErinF said:


> I have a room only booked June 3rd and then *my package with 8 day tickets begins June 4th.  So my FP booking window of 60 days before the package stay would be tomorrow, April 6th (tonight at midnight EST).*  But I was in fact able to book today, April 5th (or really at midnight last night) which is 60 days from my one-night room only stay.



April 5th *is *60 days before June 4th. (25 more days in April + 31 days in May + 4 in June.) If MDE was telling you that April 6th was your 60 day mark, it was wrong.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ErinF said:


> Just wanted to say this was not the case for me.  And it looks like a few people have recently posted the same as well.
> 
> I have a room only booked June 3rd and then my package with 8 day tickets begins June 4th.  So my FP booking window of 60 days before the package stay would be tomorrow, April 6th (tonight at midnight EST).  But I was in fact able to book today, April 5th (or really at midnight last night) which is 60 days from my one-night room only stay.
> 
> Now I did not book FP for that first day of June 4th because its our arrival day and we're not going to the parks.  But I did book June 5th and thereafter.
> 
> Hope this helps out future split-stayers!
> 
> ETA:  MDE  FP+ section was actually showing locked yesterday, and that my FP window would open April 6th, but magically at midnight of April 5th, it was unlocked.


Erin, was your June 3rd and your June 4th arrival date open to actually book FPs on that date(s).

Disney must be tweaking the onsite booking Windows and in the past tests, the package tickets did get activated early. So, was wondering if you could have booked on the 4th, a day prior to your package arrival.


----------



## ErinF

jcarwash said:


> I used a couple of different Disney calculators and I'm pretty sure with a check-in of June 4, your 60 day window is today April 5th.



I had the wrong dates, I've edited my post.  It's my package that begins June 5th, room only is booked for June 4th.



siskaren said:


> April 5th *is *60 days before June 4th. (25 more days in April + 31 days in May + 4 in June.) If MDE was telling you that April 6th was your 60 day mark, it was wrong.



Yes, but June 4th stay is room only, package with tickets attached is June 5th.



hiroMYhero said:


> Erin, was your June 4 arrival date open to actually book FPs on that date.
> 
> Disney must be tweaking the onsite booking Windows and in the past tests, the package tickets did get activated early. So, was wondering if you could have booked on the 4th, a day prior to your package arrival.



I don't know if I could have booked for the 4th or not, since that wasn't part of my plan to begin with, I didn't try.  I should have thought to check, sorry!


----------



## Monique113095

Thanks for the helpful post!


----------



## Monique113095

If I have 3 fast passes, attend two of them, can I cancel the third and get another fast pass at a kiosk?


----------



## mesaboy2

Monique113095 said:


> If I have 3 fast passes, attend two of them, can I cancel the third and get another fast pass at a kiosk?



Lots apparently changing regarding day-of FPs in the coming days, greater flexibility is expected.  Currently, you can simply modify any unused FPs using MDX and without going to a kiosk.


----------



## Monique113095

mesaboy2 said:


> Lots apparently changing regarding day-of FPs in the coming days, greater flexibility is expected.  Currently, you can simply modify any unused FPs using MDX and without going to a kiosk.



Thank you for the quick reply!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Okay, I have been reading this thread on and off for two years,( it has helped me immensely in planning our trip this year and last,) but I think unfortunately, I just realized I have misunderstood something, which just came as a news flash to my little pea brain:  We are staying on site this year.  Checking in 9/3/16, but no park days til 9/4; we have 3-day park hopper.  I kept thinking "the 60-day mark" will be 60 days from our first intended park day, but that is not correct, is it.  Meaning, even though we are not going to the parks on 9/3, the day we check in, 60 days before 9/3 (which unfortunately we will be away without high speed internet access) is the 4th of July (actually midnite July 5)  Oh, no!  Am I correct; we can actually book our FP+s for all our park days 9/4-9/6 60 days before CHECK IN?  Ugh. Even though we won't be using our tickets on 9/3?


----------



## smitch425

Cackyschmackers said:


> Okay, I have been reading this thread on and off for two years,( it has helped me immensely in planning our trip this year and last,) but I think unfortunately, I just realized I have misunderstood something, which just came as a news flash to my little pea brain:  We are staying on site this year.  Checking in 9/3/16, but no park days til 9/4; we have 3-day park hopper.  I kept thinking "the 60-day mark" will be 60 days from our first intended park day, but that is not correct, is it.  Meaning, even though we are not going to the parks on 9/3, the day we check in, 60 days before 9/3 (which unfortunately we will be away without high speed internet access) is the 4th of July (actually midnite July 5)  Oh, no!  Am I correct; we can actually book our FP+s for all our park days 9/4-9/6 60 days before CHECK IN?  Ugh. Even though we won't be using our tickets on 9/3?


It's 60 days prior to your check in date. If you were offsite, it would be 30 out from each park day.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Ugh, geez; thank you.  Glad I realized it, but not sure how I will be booking 3 days worth of FP+s midnite with no high speed internet..  What a mess.  At least I realized it sooner than later.


----------



## 3MFamily

We are traveling to FL for a soccer tournament in July.  I have not booked rooms yet, but have a unique offer code that I am considering using for our on site stay.

We arrive early and want to spend two days off site.  Exactly 10 days from arrival (after the tournament and Universal) our on site stay would start.  When do we get to book FPs for the off site stay?


----------



## Cluelyss

3MFamily said:


> We are traveling to FL for a soccer tournament in July.  I have not booked rooms yet, but have a unique offer code that I am considering using for our on site stay.
> 
> We arrive early and want to spend two days off site.  Exactly 10 days from arrival (after the tournament and Universal) our on site stay would start.  When do we get to book FPs for the off site stay?



30 days in advance. And you would need to book each day separately, one at a time.

ETA: as I think about this more, when your on site window opens at 60 days, he will likely be able to book the two offsite days as well. I'm pretty sure the entire calendar (for the next 60 days) becomes active at that point, not just the dates of your on-site stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

3MFamily said:


> We are traveling to FL for a soccer tournament in July.  I have not booked rooms yet, but have a unique offer code that I am considering using for our on site stay.
> 
> We arrive early and want to spend two days off site.  Exactly 10 days from arrival (after the tournament and Universal) our on site stay would start.  When do we get to book FPs for the off site stay?


Please read the Split Stay section of mesa's first post.

When your 60-day booking window opens, that includes your offsite park days IF your tickets are separately linked to MDE - not a package.

If you purchase a package, you won't be able to book for your offsite days until you activate your ticket portion of your package when you arrive at a park.


----------



## 3MFamily

hiroMYhero said:


> Please read the Split Stay section of mesa's first post.
> 
> When your 60-day booking window opens, that includes your offsite park days IF your tickets are separately linked to MDE - not a package.
> 
> If you purchase a package, you won't be able to book for your offsite days until you activate your ticket portion of your package when you arrive at a park.


Ah, got it!  Thank you so much!  I read the post, more than once, but your validation makes it that much clearer to me!

IF I want to use FP+ and book the FPs prior to getting there during my first stay, I will need to purchase my package and stay onsite for those two days.  (We will need FPs because those two days are the two days leading up to the Fourth of July.)   Then I could use Orbitz or the like to purchase the on site hotel stay after the soccer tournament, link my reservation to MDE and still get the FPs for the second stay at 60 days out, right?

We are DLR regulars and sorta newbies to WDW (first stay last summer) and this trip was unexpected, so trying to get knowledgeable about all things WDW again.  It's a lot to digest!  I appreciate this board so much!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

3MFamily said:


> IF I want to use FP+ and book the FPs prior to getting there during my first stay, I will need to purchase my package and stay onsite for those two days. (We will need FPs because those two days are the two days leading up to the Fourth of July.) Then I could use Orbitz or the like to purchase the on site hotel stay after the soccer tournament, link my reservation to MDE and still get the FPs for the second stay at 60 days out, right?


If you don't need the extras that come with a package, you can purchase your tickets separately through Undercover Tourist, AAA, etc. and link them to your MDE.

Book offsite for your first 2 days and then onsite for your 2nd stay. You'll then be able to book for all park days when you are 60 days out from check-in of Stay #2.


----------



## 3MFamily

hiroMYhero said:


> If you don't need the extras that come with a package, you can purchase your tickets separately through Undercover Tourist, AAA, etc. and link them to your MDE.
> 
> Book offsite for your first 2 days and then onsite for your 2nd stay. You'll then be able to book for all park days when you are 60 days out from check-in of Stay #2.


Debating how necessary park hoppers are because that's why we would use the unique offer code.  It comes with free park hoppers.  I will need a chunk of time to break down the prices for each option now that I have a grasp of how it affects booking FP+.  Thank you again!


----------



## hiroMYhero

3MFamily said:


> Debating how necessary park hoppers are because that's why we would use the unique offer code.  It comes with free park hoppers.  I will need a chunk of time to break down the prices for each option now that I have a grasp of how it affects booking FP+.  Thank you again!


If you can receive park hoppers with the 1st Stay, that would be well worth it. Then you'll book for all park days 60 days out for Stay #1. Then 60 days out for all park days for Stay #2. If the offer is included with a stay at a Value resort, that would be the least expensive option.

ETA: FP booking for Stay #2.


----------



## ougrad86

Cackyschmackers said:


> Ugh, geez; thank you.  Glad I realized it, but not sure how I will be booking 3 days worth of FP+s midnite with no high speed internet..  What a mess.  At least I realized it sooner than later.



Find a local restaurant - our IHOP is open 24 with WiFi.  Some McDonalds as well, altho their WiFi is slow.  Try logging in via LTE before you go in, and then switch to WiFi - I try and avoid using my passwords on public WiFi, although I don't know if that helps.  I use MDE in the parks using my cellular data often, since the WiFi isn't always optimal


----------



## msdroz

So I had my dates off and we book fast passes Sat at midnight (going into Sunday), and on Sunday is when the new MDE is supposed to be launched.  I'm wondering if the site will be down when they roll over the new features, and if it will occur at midnight or sometime Sat during the day.  I'm guessing no one has the answers to this but we have a concert to go to on Sat night and I had planned on hurrying home in time for fast pass booking.  It will be a bummer if I can't do this right at midnight because the MDE is being upgraded.  I'm also not confident my fast passes will even take with an upgrade going on


----------



## hiroMYhero

msdroz said:


> So I had my dates off and we book fast passes Sat at midnight (going into Sunday), and on Sunday is when the new MDE is supposed to be launched.  I'm wondering if the site will be down when they roll over the new features, and if it will occur at midnight or sometime Sat during the day.  I'm guessing no one has the answers to this but we have a concert to go to on Sat night and I had planned on hurrying home in time for fast pass booking.  It will be a bummer if I can't do this right at midnight because the MDE is being upgraded.  I'm also not confident my fast passes will even take with an upgrade going on


I doubt they will update at that time.

Other posters have reported MDE has been down at times in the past few days. Disney is probably updating and running tests prior to Sunday.


----------



## cjhudson

My wife is pregnant so her FP+ time windows are a little off from mine and our 2 DD.  There is only one ride that we will all be doing together but her time window runs out just before ours starts (keep trying to change it but not getting good options).  Will they still let her ride with us even if her FP expired 20 min before?


----------



## jlundeen

cjhudson said:


> My wife is pregnant so her FP+ time windows are a little off from mine and our 2 DD.  There is only one ride that we will all be doing together but her time window runs out just before ours starts (keep trying to change it but not getting good options).  Will they still let her ride with us even if her FP expired 20 min before?


why couldn't she just tap in during her time, and wait for you before jumping into the line...walk very slowly and others will race around her.  I think they allow for a few minutes before and after the TIME of the FP, so if she could go towards the end of her "Post-time grace time" and you could go during the beginning of your Pre-time "grace time" it might be able to work out so she really doesn't have to wait long.


----------



## Cluelyss

jlundeen said:


> why couldn't she just tap in during her time, and wait for you before jumping into the line...walk very slowly and others will race around her.  I think they allow for a few minutes before and after the TIME of the FP, so if she could go towards the end of her "Post-time grace time" and you could go during the beginning of your Pre-time "grace time" it might be able to work out so she really doesn't have to wait long.


It's been reported that you can check in 5 minutes early and 15 minutes late, so the 20 minute gap should work out fine, assuming that doesn't change. But I'd also recommend continuing to search for windows that overlap.


----------



## msdroz

So I'm still confused about the new fp and I know some of it is up in the air.  Q about these scenarios...

If we book 1 fast pass for morning at one park, can you book 2nd and 3rd at another park via the app?

Or, should you still book 3 for one park, and then cancel or reschedule some for another park.

Example, we are going to AK one morning and only want a FP for Everest.  Going to Epcot at night so when can I book a fast pass for Test Track and Spaceship Earth?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

msdroz said:


> If we book 1 fast pass for morning at one park, can you book 2nd and 3rd at another park via the app?


No; you initially will have the ability to book 1, 2, or 3 FPs for 1 park. 

Your additional (4th) FP can be booked via the app for any park.

If you choose to book only one (Everest), after you use the FP you can book an additional (1) FP for TT.


----------



## wdwrule

mesaboy2 said:


> I would be interested to know if yours works the same, if you happen to remember to report back.


I just successfully booked fast passes for my package days a day early due to my room only reservation day. So technically 61 days out (from the room only date).


----------



## wdwrule

smitch425 said:


> @mesaboy2, the info regarding a split stay of a room only followed by a package is incorrect. My booking window opened 60 days out from my room only stay, not my package stay. I was just able to book 10 days of FPs for a package beginning 6/1, with my room only stay starting 5/31.


Thanks for the heads up!  I also was successful at doing this tonight.


----------



## szvers

I booked a package and will receive new MagicBands.  If I have MagicBands from an earlier trip, can I use these for FP as well?  I seem to remember reading about a loophole that would allow this? Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

szvers said:


> I booked a package and will receive new MagicBands.  If I have MagicBands from an earlier trip, can I use these for FP as well?  I seem to remember reading about a loophole that would allow this? Thank you


Your MagicBands, which are linked to the same MDE account, are clones. The following thread will better explain your situation regarding clones in the first post:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/maximize-fp-get-a-second-set-see-post-227-before-posting.3245463/


----------



## szvers

hiroMYhero said:


> Your MagicBands, which are linked to the same MDE account, are clones. The link in this post will better explain your situation:
> SDFP... Here now. Works!


The link produces an error message.


----------



## hiroMYhero

szvers said:


> The link produces an error message.


Ok, let me search for another link.

ETA: @szvers ~ I updated the above link.


----------



## szvers

hiroMYhero said:


> Ok, let me search for another link.


Used the words included in your post and it came up. Thank you.


----------



## ArielSRL

Just went on and the interface is definitely different...seems a tad more simple looking but also a little bit easier to use (not that the other interface was difficult). Weird thing was, all the FP that I scheduled Monday night at a different time than I originally wanted (due to availability) and have had no luck changing all week, I was able to change tonight to the exact times I wanted. Ok, I'll take it!


----------



## hiroMYhero

The ability to book for subgroups and to continue booking until all subgroups have their total number of FPs is nice.


----------



## msdroz

Just booked for our trip... wasn't able to get the ideal times first time around but after editing we got everything we wanted.  I found that if you use "morning" versus specific times you had more options.  I also found more time options the more I edited our selections.


----------



## ArielSRL

msdroz said:


> Just booked for our trip... wasn't able to get the ideal times first time around but after editing we got everything we wanted.  I found that if you use "morning" versus specific times you had more options.  *I also found more time options the more I edited our selections.*


This was my exact experience tonight, as well, with modifying my FP booked Monday night. I would modify for an earlier or later time, go right back in and modify again and get more options.


----------



## hiroMYhero

The updated app is also very easy to use. Canceling and Modifying for each specific FP has been simplified.


----------



## msdroz

hiroMYhero said:


> The updated app is also very easy to use. Canceling and Modifying for each specific FP has been simplified.



Thanks for all of your tips the past few days, so glad to have everything booked!

One more q... I want to go back and revise a few bookings if some of the new attractions ever open prior to our trip.  Is there a way to see availability for something (Rivers of Light for example) without cancelling an existing fast pass reservation?  I can't seem to view any other attractions without removing us from an existing reservation.


----------



## hiroMYhero

msdroz said:


> Thanks for all of your tips the past few days, so glad to have everything booked!
> 
> One more q... I want to go back and revise a few bookings if some of the new attractions ever open prior to our trip.  Is there a way to see availability for something (Rivers of Light for example) without cancelling an existing fast pass reservation?  I can't seem to view any other attractions without removing us from an existing reservation.


You're welcome!

If you are using the app, select a specific attraction and choose Modify. That will allow you to view what is available. That area of the app is down right now. The website is extremely slow now. Everyone must be playing to see how it works.

Anyway, choose the FP you want to switch and use Modify. You won't lose your original FP until you confirm your new choice.


----------



## msdroz

hiroMYhero said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> If you are using the app, select a specific attraction and choose Modify. That will allow you to view what is available. That area of the app is down right now. The website is extremely slow now. Everyone must be playing to see how it works.
> 
> Anyway, choose the FP you want to switch and use Modify. You won't lose your original FP until you confirm your new choice.


Great, thanks again! )


----------



## CJLove79

Can anybody make a video or display some pics that show us step by step how to make a FP with the updated system? Disney REALLY needs to put in tutorials for situations like this. smh. LOL.


----------



## ougrad86

CJLove79 said:


> Can anybody make a video or display some pics that show us step by step how to make a FP with the updated system? Disney REALLY needs to put in tutorials for situations like this. smh. LOL.


It was just updated, but I am sure some updated you tube tutorials will be popping up soon !


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

This is awesome news. Glad to hear of the early positive reviews from my disfriends!


----------



## marciemi

CJLove79 said:


> Can anybody make a video or display some pics that show us step by step how to make a FP with the updated system? Disney REALLY needs to put in tutorials for situations like this. smh. LOL.


Kenny The Pirate already did:  http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...fastpass-booking-system-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJLove79 said:


> Can anybody make a video or display some pics that show us step by step how to make a FP with the updated system? Disney REALLY needs to put in tutorials for situations like this. smh. LOL.


The only step that is missing from Kenny's photos is the drop down to actually choose a specific ride time:


----------



## CGriz

How does the new system work with the tiered parks? If you select just one fast pass in the first trier and then use it, can you use your next one in the same first tier? Or are you still only allowed one fast pass in the first tier until you use your initial 3? Like if I pick Rock n Roller Coaster as my first and only fast pass and then use it, can I then select Toy Story Midway Mania as my next one? Or will I have to pick my next ones in the second tier until I've used my first 3, then I can pick Toy Story Midway Mania?


----------



## mesaboy2

First posts updated to reflect most changes.  Am still looking for any info on in-park kiosk operational changes, but any suggestions for improvement welcome.  I expect the Strategies post to evolve as more details become clear.


----------



## marciemi

I'm at Epcot today and was able to use my (premade) kids' AP's for FPP even though they're not in the park. I was also able to do SDFP using old cards for people linked to my MDE, even though they have no ticket entitlementsremaining, AND make changes to them on the app (vs browser). Doesn't appear they've closed that loophole! I'll keep updating as I try more!


----------



## ariel3

When you book your original 3 FP+, can you choose one attraction more than once? For example, Expedition Everest, KS, Expedition Everest?


----------



## mesaboy2

ariel3 said:


> When you book your original 3 FP+, can you choose one attraction more than once? For example, Expedition Everest, KS, Expedition Everest?



No, sorry.  Covered in looong Post 2.


----------



## ariel3

Thank you Mesaboy. How do I navigate to Post 2? Sorry


----------



## mesaboy2

ariel3 said:


> Thank you Mesaboy. How do I navigate to Post 2? Sorry



No worries--the links in my signature take you to the first posts, in order.  In this case, you want Requirements and Basics.


----------



## jcarwash

szvers said:


> I booked a package and will receive new MagicBands.  If I have MagicBands from an earlier trip, can I use these for FP as well?  I seem to remember reading about a loophole that would allow this? Thank you



This was answered above, but I wanted to say using previous Magic Bands is not a loophole. Any active assigned Magic Band can be used with your tickets, FastPasses, etc. This is why there is a new option to decline a Magic Band order if you don't want any more.


----------



## CGriz

mesaboy2 said:


> First posts updated to reflect most changes.  Am still looking for any info on in-park kiosk operational changes, but any suggestions for improvement welcome.  I expect the Strategies post to evolve as more details become clear.


I've looked through the first posts and still can't find the answer I'm looking for. Could you point me to where it is?


----------



## mesaboy2

CGriz said:


> I've looked through the first posts and still can't find the answer I'm looking for. Could you point me to where it is?



The new system is literally hours old, some things cannot be determined yet at this time.  When I have info I have enough confidence in, I will make further changes.  Information thus far *suggests* you can do what you asked, but I'm not willing to post it as solid yet.


----------



## CGriz

Sounds good. Appreciate the help!


----------



## msdroz

hiroMYhero said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> If you are using the app, select a specific attraction and choose Modify. That will allow you to view what is available. That area of the app is down right now. The website is extremely slow now. Everyone must be playing to see how it works.
> 
> Anyway, choose the FP you want to switch and use Modify. You won't lose your original FP until you confirm your new choice.



Ok so tried to change our plans tonight... wanted to completely switch parks from HS to Epcot but when I select modify it only gives me HS attractions.  Would I need to cancel my HS plans before I book a different park?  I don't want to lose our current scenario without looking at the alternate options


----------



## hiroMYhero

msdroz said:


> Ok so tried to change our plans tonight... wanted to completely switch parks from HS to Epcot but when I select modify it only gives me HS attractions.  Would I need to cancel my HS plans before I book a different park?  I don't want to lose our current scenario without looking at the alternate options


Okay, that Modification was taken off the app. ETA: it's now done through Adding FP

This is on the website:
- Go to FastPass selections
- Choose Add FastPass (up in the right hand corner)
- Continue with Date and Park prompts
- the website gives you info that you won't lose your originals
- I went as far as the new park to see availability and didn't lose my originals


----------



## hiroMYhero

hiroMYhero said:


> Okay, that Modification was taken off the app.
> 
> This is on the website:
> - Go to FastPass selections
> - Choose Add FastPass (up in the right hand corner)
> - Continue with Date and Park prompts
> - the website gives you info that you won't lose your originals
> - I went as far as the new park to see availability and didn't lose my originals


You can Modify on the *App* to look at availability in another park:
- from the FP area tap the "+"
- Select Guests 
- Select Date and Park
- app Warns you that you won't lose anything until you Confirm; continue
- check availability. Back out if you don't like anything and you retain your originals.


----------



## mbh106

I haven't been able to find an answer to this on any of the threads, but maybe I missed it. If you pre-booked 3FP+ for let's say TT and two other attractions at Epcot, then on the day of after riding TT, can you go online and modify one or both of the other two FPs that were prebooked at Epcot for two other FPs at other parks, or would you have to cancel those two first? I'm wondering if you have to take a chance and forfeit the two at the initial park before the new fast passes are confirmed, or if it can be done as a modification where they're held until the new ones are reserved


----------



## hiroMYhero

mbh106 said:


> I haven't been able to find an answer to this on any of the threads, but maybe I missed it. If you pre-booked 3FP+ for let's say TT and two other attractions at Epcot, then on the day of after riding TT, can you go online and modify one or both of the other two FPs that were prebooked at Epcot for two other FPs at other parks, or would you have to cancel those two first? I'm wondering if you have to take a chance and forfeit the two at the initial park before the new fast passes are confirmed, or if it can be done as a modification where they're held until the new ones are reserved


I believe @marciemi tested this yesterday. It's in one of her posts from yesterday.


----------



## marciemi

mbh106 said:


> I haven't been able to find an answer to this on any of the threads, but maybe I missed it. If you pre-booked 3FP+ for let's say TT and two other attractions at Epcot, then on the day of after riding TT, can you go online and modify one or both of the other two FPs that were prebooked at Epcot for two other FPs at other parks, or would you have to cancel those two first? I'm wondering if you have to take a chance and forfeit the two at the initial park before the new fast passes are confirmed, or if it can be done as a modification where they're held until the new ones are reserved





hiroMYhero said:


> I believe @marciemi tested this yesterday. It's in one of her posts from yesterday.



From what I saw yesterday, you couldn't do this for other parks without cancelling.  After I used my Tier 1 at Epcot, looking on the app or the kiosk the only options were Tier 2's at Epcot.  Once I cancelled the two remaining Tier 2's, then I could book at another park.  I don't know if there's a way to try to cancel the whole day like there used to be and then select another park but I would think (just like before) you couldn't replace all FPP's for the day once you'd used one.  I can try to play with this the next time I'm at a park (make 3, use 1, then see if there's any way to cancel for another park) but I think you'd need to cancel any remaining before you could see availability in another park unless you physically went to a kiosk in the new park - I have done that in the past.  Had one remaining at MK (BTMR) but weather was bad so we headed to Epcot. I was then able to go to a kiosk and replace BTMR with an Epcot ride, even back before yesterday and it did tell me at the kiosk that I was replacing one from a different park.


----------



## mbh106

marciemi said:


> From what I saw yesterday, you couldn't do this for other parks without cancelling.  After I used my Tier 1 at Epcot, looking on the app or the kiosk the only options were Tier 2's at Epcot.  Once I cancelled the two remaining Tier 2's, then I could book at another park.  I don't know if there's a way to try to cancel the whole day like there used to be and then select another park but I would think (just like before) you couldn't replace all FPP's for the day once you'd used one.  I can try to play with this the next time I'm at a park (make 3, use 1, then see if there's any way to cancel for another park) but I think you'd need to cancel any remaining before you could see availability in another park unless you physically went to a kiosk in the new park - I have done that in the past.  Had one remaining at MK (BTMR) but weather was bad so we headed to Epcot. I was then able to go to a kiosk and replace BTMR with an Epcot ride, even back before yesterday and it did tell me at the kiosk that I was replacing one from a different park.



Ok, thanks for the info! Extremely helpful!!!


----------



## msdroz

hiroMYhero said:


> Okay, that Modification was taken off the app. ETA: it's now done through Adding FP
> 
> This is on the website:
> - Go to FastPass selections
> - Choose Add FastPass (up in the right hand corner)
> - Continue with Date and Park prompts
> - the website gives you info that you won't lose your originals
> - I went as far as the new park to see availability and didn't lose my originals



That was a great workaround, thank you!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

msdroz said:


> That was a great workaround, thank you!!


You're welcome! Hope you found some good availability.


----------



## Disneycasey

Hello there! Newbie question here. Hopefully I didn't miss this somewhere, but does anyone know how early you can board the ride with a fastpass? For example, if I schedule a fastpass for 4:05-5:05pm, will I not be allowed in the line until exactly 4:05? Also, how long is the typical wait once you enter the fastpass line?


----------



## mesaboy2

Disneycasey said:


> Hello there! Newbie question here. Hopefully I didn't miss this somewhere, but does anyone know how early you can board the ride with a fastpass? For example, if I schedule a fastpass for 4:05-5:05pm, will I not be allowed in the line until exactly 4:05? Also, how long is the typical wait once you enter the fastpass line?


 
Both questions are addressed in Post 2, Requirements and Basics in my signature below.


----------



## Disneycasey

mesaboy2 said:


> Both questions are addressed in Post 2, Requirements and Basics in my signature below.


Thank you!!


----------



## pktbMouse

Please save me from reading this entire thread..lol    can we split fastpasses yet between parks if we have a hopper?  Has anything changed from last year?  thanks.  ( still kiosk for 4th FP?)


----------



## hiroMYhero

pktbMouse said:


> Please save me from reading this entire thread..lol    can we split fastpasses yet between parks if we have a hopper?  Has anything changed from last year?  thanks.  ( still kiosk for 4th FP?)


Up to 3 pre-booked FPs for one park only. Use app to search for an additional (1) at any park.

mesaboy updates his first posts with all the current info. He also has links in his Signature.


----------



## pktbMouse

hiroMYhero said:


> Up to 3 pre-booked FPs for one park only. Use app to search for an additional (1) at any park.
> 
> mesaboy updates his first posts with all the current info. He also has links in his Signature.


Thank you!   I thought after another year they might have improved on it by letting you split parks...sadly not so...but hey at least we can book the 4th FP from the app now so YAY to that ..thanks again for answering


----------



## mesaboy2

From the top of Post 1:


> The first 10 posts are organized to help readers find answers to FAQs as quickly and as easily as possible. *They are updated regularly* and reflect current FastPass+ policy, attraction selections, and suggested priorities. *It is not necessary to read the entire thread* for it to be useful for most readers.


----------



## JulieNMM

This is so confusing!  (We go to DLR mostly and haven't been to WDW in 8 years.)    I've read all the posts and still have a few questions.  TIA for help!

We have 7 people total going and for the most part we will do things together the whole time.  I booked the tickets and have MDX.  Must all 7 of us get the same FPs, or can I book 4 people to go on one ride while 3 people go on another?  

Also, what is "the app"?  Is this how you can update and change your FPs from your phone (since I don't carry my computer in the park!!!)?  So we can change our FPs on the fly, while in the park?  Why would we do that if most rides don't have day-of FPs?    Or do I have to go to a kiosk to change the FPs (and if so, do I need to take everyone's MBs to make updates at a kiosk?)  Maybe my question is, what's the difference between going to a kiosk and using the app?

And can any one of us, like my teenage son, go get his 4th FP on his own (assuming he is eligible)-- I assume I don't have to do it, even though I booked his original ones.  He just uses his MB, right?  But could he then get a 4th FP for me (assuming I'm eligible)?  What I mean is, are we linked through the MBs?  I assume I am linked to him since I made the reservations, but is linked to me and or to the others in the party?


----------



## Wood Nymph

JulieNMM said:


> We have 7 people total going and for the most part we will do things together the whole time. I booked the tickets and have MDX. Must all 7 of us get the same FPs, or can I book 4 people to go on one ride while 3 people go on another?


 You don't have to have the same fp+'s for everyone. Each person can choose whichever ones they want.



JulieNMM said:


> Also, what is "the app"? Is this how you can update and change your FPs from your phone (since I don't carry my computer in the park!!!)? So we can change our FPs on the fly, while in the park? Why would we do that if most rides don't have day-of FPs? Or do I have to go to a kiosk to change the FPs (and if so, do I need to take everyone's MBs to make updates at a kiosk?) Maybe my question is, what's the difference between going to a kiosk and using the app?


 You can get the app from the app store for your phone. the app is called My Disney Experience and it is free. We have been able to change fp+'s while we are at the parks. It happens most often when we get to a ride and find that the standby line is really short. So we can cheange the fp to a different ride. Sometimes there is availability, sometimes there isn't, but it is a lot easier to use the app on a cell phone than to find a kiosk.



JulieNMM said:


> And can any one of us, like my teenage son, go get his 4th FP on his own (assuming he is eligible)-- I assume I don't have to do it, even though I booked his original ones. He just uses his MB, right? But could he then get a 4th FP for me (assuming I'm eligible)? What I mean is, are we linked through the MBs? I assume I am linked to him since I made the reservations, but is linked to me and or to the others in the party?


 Yes, your son could get his 4th fp on his own. You are are linked through your MDE account. Any one of you, including your son, could make changes to the fp+'s.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Can you book a FP during the same time as an adr? For example pirates 505-605, liberty tree 5:40?


----------



## Wood Nymph

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Can you book a FP during the same time as an adr? For example pirates 505-605, liberty tree 5:40?


Yes, the system will allow you to overlap an ADR with a fp+ time.


----------



## mbh106

I've read conflicting reports about tiered FP+ with the new system. Some say you must book and use three FP before booking additional tier 1 attractions. Some say once you use your first tier 1, you can book additional tier 1 FP in the same park if you cancel the other two tier 2 FP. Some say after using your first tier 1 FP you can only book additional tier 1 FP in a different park, and can only book tier 1 in the same park if you have used three initial FP in that first park. I'm not sure if I'm explaining correctly or I may just be misunderstanding. Has anyone had recent experience with how this works?
For example: If I pre-schedule only one FP+ at EP for TT at 9:30 am, once I use that FP or the window has passed, from the app while still at EP, can I...

Book a new tier 1 FP at EP?
Book a tier 1 FP at HS?
Neither?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Wood Nymph said:


> Yes, the system will allow you to overlap an ADR with a fp+ time.



Thanks!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mbh106 said:


> For example: If I pre-schedule only one FP+ at EP for TT at 9:30 am, once I use that FP or the window has passed, from the app while still at EP, can I...
> 
> Book a new tier 1 FP at EP?
> Book a tier 1 FP at HS?
> Neither?


@marciemi is in Epcot today and re-checking things FP-wise.

Right now in regards to your scenario: Book a Tier 1 FP at HS would be your option.

If you only used TT as your 1 pre-booked, the app would only allow you to add on 2 Tier 2 FPs at Epcot, but, would allow the HS booking. That was tested this week.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> @marciemi is in Epcot today and re-checking things FP-wise.
> 
> Right now in regards to your scenario: Book a Tier 1 FP at HS would be your option.
> 
> If you only used TT as your 1 pre-booked, the app would only allow you to add on 2 Tier 2 FPs at Epcot, but, would allow the HS booking. That was tested this week.


Been wondering about this myself based on conflicting reports I've read, so thanks for the response. So if I booked 3, and used 3, am I still able to get a tier 1 again as my 4th (assuming one is available?!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> Been wondering about this myself based on conflicting reports I've read, so thanks for the response. So if I booked 3, and used 3, am I still able to get a tier 1 again as my 4th (assuming one is available?!)


That's what it's looking like now. You have to use your limit of 3 before booking any Tier at a kiosk or via the app.

I'm sure they checked data to see that with the old system, guests were entering with 1 Tier 1 and then booking another Tier 1 at the kiosk. Now, the system remains open for a guest to book their max of 3 before allowing any Tier as the 4th FP of the day (same park).


----------



## mbh106

hiroMYhero said:


> @marciemi is in Epcot today and re-checking things FP-wise.
> 
> Right now in regards to your scenario: Book a Tier 1 FP at HS would be your option.
> 
> If you only used TT as your 1 pre-booked, the app would only allow you to add on 2 Tier 2 FPs at Epcot, but, would allow the HS booking. That was tested this week.



Got it! Thanks for explaining.


----------



## marciemi

Will update more on the SDFP thread but just a quick answer here.  I tried with various accounts/people and my conclusion today at Epcot (this is my third day of playing with the Tiers) is:

1.  If you book anything less than 3 FPP's (2 Tier 2 and 1 Tier 1), you will not be able to get a second Tier 1 at the same park.  You will be able to get a Tier 1 at the other park (DHS or EP) if you cancel any remaining FPP's (or didn't book them in the first place).  If, however, you try to only book/use the Tier 1 or you book all 3 but then cancel the other 1 or 2, it will simply show (either on your phone or at the kiosk) that you have already selected one from that category and only give you Tier 2's to choose from.  Again though, tiers don't seem to carry over if you switch parks so if you book a Tier 1, use it, then cancel the others, you can immediately book a Tier 1 in another park.  

2.  HOWEVER - I did find out today that as long as you're past the window for your Tier 2's, and use your Tier 1, you can then book another Tier 1 in the same park.  But...once you do that, you lose the Tier 2's.  They still show but every time I tried to see if I could change them to a later time then I got an error message.  So I booked Turtle Talk for 9:30, Pixar for 10:30 and Land for 2.  Once I used Land (I didn't get to Epcot until almost 2) I could immediately book Illuminations or Mission Space (or other Tier 1's).  But although my 9:30 Turtle Talk still showed, it wouldn't let me change it.  So if you can arrange your schedule to get past the time windows, you could effectively only ride one Tier 1 and then get another one. But then you'd be stuck in the "one at a time" thing for the rest of the day.  

So you don't actually have to USE all 3 but have to be past the window of all 3 or used them all.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> So if you can arrange your schedule to get past the time windows, you could effectively only ride one Tier 1 and then get another one. But then you'd be stuck in the "one at a time" thing for the rest of the day.


Wow, Marcie! Thank you very much for taking the time to confirm the FP booking rules for Tiered parks! Lots of work and lots of wonderful information for everyone booking FPs. Your time and attention to detail is amazing. Thanks again!!


----------



## mbh106

Yes! Extremely helpful!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jon84

I am pretty certain this isn't the case. But someone on my wife's Instagram tried telling her you can ride as many times within the FP+ hour as you like. 

I am sure it's single ride per FP only right? I'm not mad? Lol


----------



## mom2rtk

Jon84 said:


> I am pretty certain this isn't the case. But someone on my wife's Instagram tried telling her you can ride as many times within the FP+ hour as you like.
> 
> I am sure it's single ride per FP only right? I'm not mad? Lol


 

You're not mad. One time only.


----------



## Jon84

mom2rtk said:


> You're not mad. One time only.


lol Thanks!! 

Damn Instagram troll!


----------



## MlWinans

With the new ability to book additional FPs after you use the first three, can I book the 4th, etc. etc. for a different park or do the additional FPs have to be for the same park as the original 3?


----------



## Cluelyss

MlWinans said:


> With the new ability to book additional FPs after you use the first three, can I book the 4th, etc. etc. for a different park or do the additional FPs have to be for the same park as the original 3?


You can book your 4th anywhere, from anywhere.


----------



## MlWinans

Cluelyss said:


> You can book your 4th anywhere, from anywhere.



Awesome, thanks for answer


----------



## mesaboy2

MlWinans said:


> Awesome, thanks for answer


 
Also answered in Post 7, Day-of FPs and Kiosk Locations.


----------



## Lago

I can't find the thread regarding maximizing FP+ and getting extra Fast passes by having extra magic bands and linked to a second MDE account.  Can someone provide a link to that thread? Is it still possible to get extra fast passes using that strategy? Have the changes to the FP system altered the way that works? Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lago said:


> I can't find the thread regarding maximizing FP+ and getting extra Fast passes by having extra magic bands and linked to a second MDE account.  Can someone provide a link to that thread? Is it still possible to get extra fast passes using that strategy? Have the changes to the FP system altered the way that works? Thanks in advance for any answers.


Everything is incorporated in this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/sdfp-here-now-works.3493064/


----------



## Lago

Thanks Hiro

There was another thread on this topic that I was following last year and I thought I had bookmarked it. I also had a few other threads which marked. I am a disboards novice and I can't figure how to find those those threads are. I thought there was a way to find all the old threads that I had commented on in the past. How do I find those


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lago said:


> Thanks Hiro
> 
> There was another thread on this topic that I was following last year and I thought I had bookmarked it. I also had a few other threads which marked. I am a disboards novice and I can't figure how to find those those threads are. I thought there was a way to find all the old threads that I had commented on in the past. How do I find those


The "Maximize Your FPs" thread you are referencing is included in the SDFP thread. It's linked in a number of posts and ScrapYap, who began that thread, is actively posting on the SDFP thread.


----------



## MeghanEmily

I've read lots of answers about what the unofficial grace period is if you show up late for your fastpass+ window...but what about if you're a few minutes late for a fastpass+ window for a show? For example, we have fastpass+ for For the First Time in Forever (no judgement, please! I can't do many rides at HS for health reasons, so gotta' make those fast passes count somewhere!) Our window is to return between 10:05-10:20. If we tried to squeeze another attraction in and didn't get there till between 10:20 and 10:30 would we still be let in for a 10:30 show?


----------



## Cluelyss

MeghanEmily said:


> I've read lots of answers about what the unofficial grace period is if you show up late for your fastpass+ window...but what about if you're a few minutes late for a fastpass+ window for a show? For example, we have fastpass+ for For the First Time in Forever (no judgement, please! I can't do many rides at HS for health reasons, so gotta' make those fast passes count somewhere!) Our window is to return between 10:05-10:20. If we tried to squeeze another attraction in and didn't get there till between 10:20 and 10:30 would we still be let in for a 10:30 show?


You will still be let in, assuming there is room. There's no FP designated seating for this show, so would just need to find any available seat at that time. But by showing up beyond the FP return window, you are forfeiting the "guaranteed entry" that the FP provides.


----------



## MeghanEmily

Gotcha - makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Piwacket's Mom

Hi, I can't find the info on using fastpass for fireworks.  can someone please tell me what the benefit is?  I have one set for illuminations and I believe that gets me a seat, but not sure.  What about other firework shows and parades?  What are those fastpasses for?  I appreciate the help.


----------



## jlundeen

Piwacket's Mom said:


> Hi, I can't find the info on using fastpass for fireworks.  can someone please tell me what the benefit is?  I have one set for illuminations and I believe that gets me a seat, but not sure.  What about other firework shows and parades?  What are those fastpasses for?  I appreciate the help.


Two things....first, there are no seats at Illuminations, it is just a reserved space between the two little stores at the entrance to the WSC, everyone stands.

Second, I believe that the other Fireworks shows are no longer FPs, (MK, HS) are now dessert parties (as in reserved space, separate ticket, but again standing only, no seating).  If you are looking for one of those, look on the DINING pages.

ETA:  I don't think there are FPs for parades anymore, but someone else may have more updated info.


----------



## Cluelyss

jlundeen said:


> Two things....first, there are no seats at Illuminations, it is just a reserved space between the two little stores at the entrance to the WSC, everyone stands.
> 
> Second, I believe that the other Fireworks shows are no longer FPs, (MK, HS) are now dessert parties (as in reserved space, separate ticket, but again standing only, no seating).  If you are looking for one of those, look on the DINING pages.
> 
> ETA:  I don't think there are FPs for parades anymore, but someone else may have more updated info.


Fantasmic! at HS still has FP, but the current Star Wars fireworks do not. A FP for F! gets you a seat in a reserved area, but not a reserved seat (if that makes sense?). 

The MK Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert party does have seating; the new same day reservations for this event will be in the old FP area, which has no seats, but you can sit in the grass. The SW fireworks dessert party has no seating, neither does the Illuminations dessert party (similar area as the FP section, but additional charge).

The MK parades are still FP options into May, as far as I can check on my AP, but I had also heard these may be going away as well.


----------



## jlundeen

Cluelyss said:


> Fantasmic! at HS still has FP, but the current Star Wars fireworks do not. A FP for F! gets you a seat in a reserved area, but not a reserved seat (if that makes sense?).
> 
> The MK Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert party does have seating; the new same day reservations for this event will be in the old FP area, which has no seats, but you can sit in the grass. The SW fireworks dessert party has no seating, neither does the Illuminations dessert party (similar area as the FP section, but additional charge).
> 
> The MK parades are still FP options into May, as far as I can check on my AP, but I had also heard these may be going away as well.


oh, yeah, I forgot about F!...haven't seen it for a few years now, so I just don't think about it.  Sorry.

Also, as to the Tommorrowland Terrace Dessert party, the two times I did that, yes, they did have tables and chairs for the dessert part, but everyone got up and gathered at the railing for the show, so if we had stayed seated, we didn't really have a good view...

Thanks, Cluelyss, for the corrections!


----------



## Cluelyss

jlundeen said:


> oh, yeah, I forgot about F!...haven't seen it for a few years now, so I just don't think about it.  Sorry.
> 
> Also, as to the Tommorrowland Terrace Dessert party, the two times I did that, yes, they did have tables and chairs for the dessert part, but everyone got up and gathered at the railing for the show, so if we had stayed seated, we didn't really have a good view...
> 
> Thanks, Cluelyss, for the corrections!


As of January, no more assigned seats at TT and the tables are all pushed to the railing, so that viewing spot is gone


----------



## marciemi

MeghanEmily said:


> I've read lots of answers about what the unofficial grace period is if you show up late for your fastpass+ window...but what about if you're a few minutes late for a fastpass+ window for a show? For example, we have fastpass+ for For the First Time in Forever (no judgement, please! I can't do many rides at HS for health reasons, so gotta' make those fast passes count somewhere!) Our window is to return between 10:05-10:20. If we tried to squeeze another attraction in and didn't get there till between 10:20 and 10:30 would we still be let in for a 10:30 show?


I have been refused doing this at Nemo in AK - granted it was Christmas week (we didn't get into the show at all).  However, at various shows (BatB, Frozen), I've seen them close the FP entrance immediately at the end of the window so having one wouldn't give you any advantage - they'd just direct you to the regular line.  Most times you'd probably get in anyway but it seems pointless to have the FPP then - better to either arrive during the window for an advantage in seating or just use the FPP for something else.


----------



## mullii5

Got all of our FPs set!!!  Thank you for your help and for this thread, mesaboy!!!


----------



## Piwacket's Mom

thanks so much.  I was wondering why the mk daytime parade was in the list but unavailable.  Thanks for all the info.  I am not wasting my fastpass on fantasmic.


----------



## jimim

i just got off the phone with dvc guest services cause i had to add my flights.  i checked to make sure my 60 day window was tonight at midnight and he said it refreshes at 7 am now?  no more midnight window?  that true or not cause i don't want to stay up for no reason?  i just looked at this thread and see it's midnight but wanted to see what the deal was?  thanks everyone!


----------



## siskaren

jimim said:


> i just got off the phone with dvc guest services cause i had to add my flights.  i checked to make sure my 60 day window was tonight at midnight and he said it refreshes at 7 am now?  no more midnight window?  that true or not cause i don't want to stay up for no reason?  i just looked at this thread and see it's midnight but wanted to see what the deal was?  thanks everyone!



Nope, you got bad information on the phone, which unfortunately, is not a surprise.


----------



## jimim

siskaren said:


> Nope, you got bad information on the phone, which unfortunately, is not a surprise.


Thanks. I figured.  Better at midnight anyway vs morning before work trying to rush.


----------



## Piwacket's Mom

Hi, It will be my first trip and I am struggling with fastpass scheduling options conflicting with dining options I've already made.  Can someone please tell me approximately how much time will I be shaving off in the wait lines using fastpass.  My problems center around the big rides in MK.  thanks for any help.


----------



## garjanjones

I know I can only have 7 days of fp+ booked at a time since we are aph.  I am working on getting that done for a 9 day trip.  Question is...can I go in no arrival day and book at the kiosk without messing up my other 7 days?  Will I be able to book at kiosk at all?  I don't want to use arrival day as one of my 7 since flights can get delayed, etc.  I also don't like going to the park and doing all standby lines.  Help please?!?


----------



## jimim

ok i'm frustrated wit this new layout for booking.  took me an hour last night.

is there anyway to check if something is available before cx'ing a fast pass now?

also if you go into modify something how do you back out in the app without loosing the fastpass?  i lost 3 this morning.

this new layout sucks.  

jim


----------



## cmsesq

On the new FFP system can I make 3 selections at first park and then use 2 of them and then cancel my third and then select a new one at a different park if I cancelled my last one and I'm still in original park? thanks! 
And of course I want to know if I can still select 4th from my phone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cmsesq said:


> On the new FFP system can I make 3 selections at first park and then use 2 of them and then cancel my third and then select a new one at a different park if I cancelled my last one and I'm still in original park? thanks!
> And of course I want to know if I can still select 4th from my phone.


If you Cancel your 3rd, you have forfeited your allotted FP for that park.

By choosing another park, the FP you book will technically be your 4th of the day because you gave up your 3rd by switching parks.


----------



## DVC4US

jimim said:


> ok i'm frustrated wit this new layout for booking.  took me an hour last night.
> 
> is there anyway to check if something is available before cx'ing a fast pass now?
> 
> also if you go into modify something how do you back out in the app without loosing the fastpass?  i lost 3 this morning.
> 
> this new layout sucks.
> 
> jim



I have actually found it very easy to work with - the only thing I don't like is having to chose your group instead of it bringing up the people who have tickets linked.

You can go in and modify your FP to look for additional times or attractions without losing what you already have.  I have been doing this for KS at AK until they opened up the later hours yesterday.  On the website, if you don't like what you see just scroll down and click start over and X out of the next screen.  On the app just close the screen down or pull down on the arrow at the top and it will take you back to your FPs without losing anything.  

Here is a link the Kenny the Pirate's page on the changes in the FP app.
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...-fastpass-booking-system-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## cmsesq

hiroMYhero said:


> If you Cancel your 3rd, you have forfeited your allotted FP for that park.
> 
> By choosing another park, the FP you book will technically be your 4th of the day because you gave up your 3rd by switching parks.



hiro, thanks for the reply, can a schedule that 4th fast pass plus for AK on my phone while I'm still in MK ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

cmsesq said:


> hiro, thanks for the reply, can a schedule that 4th fast pass plus for AK on my phone while I'm still in MK ?


Yes. All 4th FPs, and beyond, can be scheduled via the app for any of the parks.


----------



## fieldfam4

So, if I schedule 3 fast passes at Epcot (1 tier 1 and 2 tier 2), and I use them all, I can schedule another tier 1 there, correct? 
Another stupid question, if I have the park hopper, I can schedule a fast pass at a second park, or no?
Haven't been to wdw in a while and I'm feeling stupid. 
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

fieldfam4 said:


> Epcot (1 tier 1 and 2 tier 2), and I use them all, I can schedule another tier 1 there, correct?


Yes, if a Tier 1 is available.



fieldfam4 said:


> if I have the park hopper, I can schedule a fast pass at a second park, or no?


Yes. As your 4th FP, you can book it for any park and any Tier if it's a tiered park.


----------



## fieldfam4

Thank you!


----------



## lilfaeriebrat

Can you only have 4 fast passes in a day? The 3 you schedule ahead and only 1 once you've used your first 3.. I'm from the DLR side of the world and I'm used to being able to get fast passes through out the day to my hearts content if I work it right.


----------



## mesaboy2

lilfaeriebrat said:


> Can you only have 4 fast passes in a day? The 3 you schedule ahead and only 1 once you've used your first 3.. I'm from the DLR side of the world and I'm used to being able to get fast passes through out the day to my hearts content if I work it right.



You can have as many as you want, just one at a time after the first three.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Am I reading the first 10 posts accurately--that FP+ for Anna/Elsa (MK) and Cindy/Rap (MK) are no longer an option post May?  Is there a reason for this?


----------



## mesaboy2

hollygolitely93 said:


> Am I reading the first 10 posts accurately--that FP+ for Anna/Elsa (MK) and Cindy/Rap (MK) are no longer an option post May?  Is there a reason for this?



A&E is easily explained, since they are expected to have FP when they move to Froway in Epcot.

Don't have an answer for you on C&R.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> A&E is easily explained, since they are expected to have FP when they move to Froway in Epcot.
> 
> Don't have an answer for you on C&R.


 

I'm just guessing they wanted to stay as fluid as possible in case dates didn't pan out exactly as hoped.


----------



## fieldfam4

Sorry for another stupid question - "If you have a ressrvation at a wdw resort hotel you can start making fastpass selections as early as 60 days plus the number of days of your stay prior to your check in date". 
I have a 7 day 6 nite reservation so I will be able to book my fastpass reservations 67 days in advance. Is this correct?  I got confused cause all I see on the boards is that you can book 60 days in advance of your stay.


----------



## luvallprincesses

I looked in the page 1 posts and didn't find the answer to this question.  Sorry if I missed it somewhere. 

If I book a Tier 1 ride and use it, then use a different account to see if additional Tier 1 FPs are still available and find that they are, can I cancel the two remaining Tier 2 FP's and have the ability to book another Tier 1 ride as well as 2 additional Tier 2 rides?  Or does it have something to do with the time having to have expired on all of the original FP's?


----------



## hiroMYhero

fieldfam4 said:


> Sorry for another stupid question - "If you have a ressrvation at a wdw resort hotel you can start making fastpass selections as early as 60 days plus the number of days of your stay prior to your check in date".
> I have a 7 day 6 nite reservation so I will be able to book my fastpass reservations 67 days in advance. Is this correct?


No, the window opens 60 days before check-in date.

At that time, you can book for all days you will visit the parks within check-in through checkout date.


----------



## hiroMYhero

luvallprincesses said:


> I looked in the page 1 posts and didn't find the answer to this question.  Sorry if I missed it somewhere.
> 
> If I book a Tier 1 ride and use it, then use a different account to see if additional Tier 1 FPs are still available and find that they are, can I cancel the two remaining Tier 2 FP's and have the ability to book another Tier 1 ride as well as 2 additional Tier 2 rides?  Or does it have something to do with the time having to have expired on all of the original FP's?


You can book up to 3 rides. In a Tiered park you are allowed 1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2. 

The system keeps track of your initial alottment and limits you to the designated Tiers.

After you ride or allow your FPs to expire, you can repeat any Tiered ride.


----------



## fieldfam4

hiroMYhero said:


> No, the window opens 60 days before check-in date.
> 
> At that time, you can book for all days you will visit the parks within check-in through checkout date.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> hiroMYhero said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the window opens 60 days before check-in date.
> 
> At that time, you can book for all days you will visit the parks within check-in through checkout date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Thank you. From the Disney website, the quote"you can make the reservation 60 days PLUS the number of days of your stay prior to your check in date" really sounded like you would add onto the 60 days.
Click to expand...


----------



## marciemi

fieldfam4 said:


> Ok. Thank you. From the Disney website, the quote"you can make the reservation 60 days PLUS the number of days of your stay prior to your check in date" really sounded like you would add onto the 60 days.



Well, you actually are.  You can't start booking until 60 days before your first day but will book all 7 days then, meaning your 7th day will be booked 67 days out.


----------



## fieldfam4

marciemi said:


> Well, you actually are.  You can't start booking until 60 days before your first day but will book all 7 days then, meaning your 7th day will be booked 67 days out.



Thanks!  Now it all makes sense! (Though I still think it could have been better written)


----------



## luvallprincesses

hiroMYhero said:


> You can book up to 3 rides. In a Tiered park you are allowed 1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2.
> 
> The system keeps track of your initial alottment and limits you to the designated Tiers.
> 
> After you ride or allow your FPs to expire, you can repeat any Tiered ride.



So I can't use one FP, get off of it, *cancel the other 2* via the app, and re-book?  They have to expire?


----------



## Cluelyss

luvallprincesses said:


> So I can't use one FP, get off of it, *cancel the other 2* via the app, and re-book?  They have to expire?


If you want to book another tier 1 in the same park, yes. Or use them.


----------



## DVC4US

Before I go into a long explanation about the issue I've run into - If I only have 1-day left on a 10 NE park ticket linked to MDE can I book 7 days worth of FPs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> Before I go into a long explanation about the issue I've run into - If I only have 1-day left on a 10 NE park ticket linked to MDE can I book 7 days worth of FPs?


No, you are limited to your 1 day.


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> No, you are limited to your 1 day.



That's what I thought.  So here is the issue - it's kind of ticket related but maybe someone has run across this problem.

One member of our party has an old 10-day NE ticket linked to his account which we thought had 8 days left. This ticket was made up of old NE tickets - back before MDE and RFID tickets.  I made FPs for 7 days no problem, but had an issue with the 8th day.  I called Disney IT because I had another issue with others in the party(which they corrected) but told me he only had 7-days left on the ticket.  His wife thought he had 8 days left so she placed a call to Disney ticketing guest services today and they told her he only had 1-day left on the ticket. She is planning on calling again in a couple of days to check again, but I thought I would post the problem here to see if anyone else had any answers.

I'm trying to figure out how I booked 7 days FPs with no ticket linked and why we are getting 2 different answers from Disney about the number of days left on the ticket.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> That's what I thought.  So here is the issue - it's kind of ticket related but maybe someone has run across this problem.
> 
> One member of our party has an old 10-day NE ticket linked to his account which we thought had 8 days left. This ticket was made up of old NE tickets - back before MDE and RFID tickets.  I made FPs for 7 days no problem, but had an issue with the 8th day.  I called Disney IT because I had another issue with others in the party(which they corrected) but told me he only had 7-days left on the ticket.  His wife thought he had 8 days left so she placed a call to Disney ticketing guest services today and they told her he only had 1-day left on the ticket. She is planning on calling again in a couple of days to check again, but I thought I would post the problem here to see if anyone else had any answers.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how I booked 7 days FPs with no ticket linked and why we are getting 2 different answers from Disney about the number of days left on the ticket.


If you booked FPs for 7 days, that means there are 7 days worth of entitlements on that linked NE ticket.

The system is reading that specific linked ticket. Perhaps that was the ticket # where all the other NE tickets were linked. CM #2 may be accessing info that was posted prior to the combination of all NE entitlements.

I'd leave it alone at 7 because you could keep calling and then only end up with one day. The only way you can prove 8 days is to have all the ticket #s that were combined into one.


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> If you booked FPs for 7 days, that means there are 7 days worth of entitlements on that linked NE ticket.
> 
> The system is reading that specific linked ticket. Perhaps that was the ticket # where all the other NE tickets were linked. CM #2 may be accessing info that was posted prior to the combination of all NE entitlements.
> 
> I'd leave it alone at 7 because you could keep calling and then only end up with one day. The only way you can prove 8 days is to have all the ticket #s that were combined into one.



Sounds good. Thanks so much!


----------



## todd222222

mesaboy2 said:


> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*. For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.



In this example they only booked 3 days worth of FPs, can you book FPs for more days than you have tickets for?

For example, can you book a 5 night stay, buy a one day ticket and add to MDX and then book 5 days worth of FPs (60 days out) with the understanding that you would need to upgrade your ticket to actually use the extra 4 days.

Thanks!
Todd


----------



## hiroMYhero

todd222222 said:


> In this example they only booked 3 days worth of FPs, can you book FPs for more days than you have tickets for?
> 
> For example, can you book a 5 night stay, buy a one day ticket and add to MDX and then book 5 days worth of FPs (60 days out) with the understanding that you would need to upgrade your ticket to actually use the extra 4 days.
> 
> Thanks!
> Todd


No, the system will only allow FP booking for the number of actual ticket entitlements. In your case: only 1 day.


----------



## todd222222

hiroMYhero said:


> No, the system will only allow FP booking for the number of actual ticket entitlements. In your case: only 1 day.



Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## momof2n2

How early are kiosks available to use?

We have CP breakfast, then queue for Merida. Then I'd like to try for SDFP+.  Would Philharmagic be open then?


----------



## subtchr

Question from another site, that I think I know the answer to, but would love confirmation.

If a person is doing a room-only reservation for one night, followed by a package reservation for 9 nights (doing it that way to get free dining on the package), and plan to tie a 10-day ticket to the package. They will activate it a day early when they arrive for the 1-day room only stay.

So they will not be able to book FP for the first day, when the 60-day window opens for the package stay, right? Will they be able to book FP for that first day within the 30-day window?


----------



## hiroMYhero

momof2n2 said:


> How early are kiosks available to use?
> 
> We have CP breakfast, then queue for Merida. Then I'd like to try for SDFP+.  Would Philharmagic be open then?


You can always try City Hall on your way to CP. If not, Philharmagic will be open by that time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

subtchr said:


> Question from another site, that I think I know the answer to, but would love confirmation.
> 
> If a person is doing a room-only reservation for one night, followed by a package reservation for 9 nights (doing it that way to get free dining on the package), and plan to tie a 10-day ticket to the package. They will activate it a day early when they arrive for the 1-day room only stay.
> 
> So they will not be able to book FP for the first day, when the 60-day window opens for the package stay, right? Will they be able to book FP for that first day within the 30-day window?


The FP booking window will open 60-days before their room-only stay (a number of DISers have reported this), but, they will only be able to book FPs for their package stay park days.

They cannot book for the room-only park day until they activate their tickets at the resort. The 30-day window doesn't apply because their tickets are not active until check-in day.


----------



## subtchr

hiroMYhero said:


> They cannot book for the room-only park day until they activate their tickets at the resort. The 30-day window doesn't apply because their tickets are not active until check-in day.



Thanks for confirming what I thought -- now to convince someone who disagrees!


----------



## hiroMYhero

subtchr said:


> Thanks for confirming what I thought -- now to convince someone who disagrees!


Good luck!


----------



## ariel3

ADR vs. FP+   Do they interfere with each other when booking either?


----------



## Wood Nymph

ariel3 said:


> ADR vs. FP+   Do they interfere with each other when booking either?


You can overlap the ADR and the fastpass. There will be a warning that there is a time overlap, but they don't stop you from doing it. We will often the ADR with the fastpass on purpose to shorten the gap between fastpasses.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I must be thick...

Why would they remove FP at MK just due to Epcot adding.  are we thinking the M&G will be exclusive to Epcot?  No more MK M&G?


----------



## Cluelyss

hollygolitely93 said:


> I must be thick...
> 
> Why would they remove FP at MK just due to Epcot adding.  are we thinking the M&G will be exclusive to Epcot?  No more MK M&G?


Correct.


----------



## ksm5084

Hi! First time poster here  Apologies for the question with the probably obvious answer. We won't be able to get to Epcot until our 1:25 FP for Soarin'. However, we're going to MK later that evening and were hoping to use our 4th FP there. I scheduled a 9:05 AM SE and 10:20 AM Nemo. Keeping that in mind, can we allow those two to expire, use the Soarin' FP, and then schedule the 4th at MK? Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

ksm5084 said:


> Hi! First time poster here  Apologies for the question with the probably obvious answer. We won't be able to get to Epcot until our 1:25 FP for Soarin'. However, we're going to MK later that evening and were hoping to use our 4th FP there. I scheduled a 9:05 AM SE and 10:20 AM Nemo. Keeping that in mind, can we allow those two to expire, use the Soarin' FP, and then schedule the 4th at MK? Thanks for any help in advance!


Yep!!


----------



## ksm5084

Cluelyss said:


> Yep!!


Thank you SO much!


----------



## marciemi

ksm5084 said:


> Hi! First time poster here  Apologies for the question with the probably obvious answer. We won't be able to get to Epcot until our 1:25 FP for Soarin'. However, we're going to MK later that evening and were hoping to use our 4th FP there. I scheduled a 9:05 AM SE and 10:20 AM Nemo. Keeping that in mind, can we allow those two to expire, use the Soarin' FP, and then schedule the 4th at MK? Thanks for any help in advance!


From what I've played with lately, you'd be better off just booking the Soarin' then once you've used it (as soon as you tap the first Mickey head), you could actually book 2 more FPP's for MK later that day.  The only time you need to either use (or let expire) the two Tier 2's is if you're trying to book another Tier 1 for the same park.  Otherwise, it will let you book the other 2 for another park (or even 2 other different parks!) once you've used the first. (Alternative would be to keep what you have and as soon as you use Soarin', cancel the first two and then book 2 more for MK).


----------



## Wood Nymph

marciemi said:


> From what I've played with lately, you'd be better off just booking the Soarin' then once you've used it (as soon as you tap the first Mickey head), you could actually book 2 more FPP's for MK later that day.  The only time you need to either use (or let expire) the two Tier 2's is if you're trying to book another Tier 1 for the same park.  Otherwise, it will let you book the other 2 for another park (or even 2 other different parks!) once you've used the first. (Alternative would be to keep what you have and as soon as you use Soarin', cancel the first two and then book 2 more for MK).


This is really good to know. We only ever need one fastpass for DHS, Epcot and even AK, so being able to book two fp's at MK would be perfect. Can you book them from the app as soon as you use the one fp?


----------



## marciemi

Wood Nymph said:


> This is really good to know. We only ever need one fastpass for DHS, Epcot and even AK, so being able to book two fp's at MK would be perfect. Can you book them from the app as soon as you use the one fp?


Yes, even after you've passed the first checkpoint and are waiting in line for the ride (even if they are using the second checkpoint). Soarin' frequently has wifi/cell coverage issues though as you get further back in the queue.


----------



## Cluelyss

marciemi said:


> From what I've played with lately, you'd be better off just booking the Soarin' then once you've used it (as soon as you tap the first Mickey head), you could actually book 2 more FPP's for MK later that day.  The only time you need to either use (or let expire) the two Tier 2's is if you're trying to book another Tier 1 for the same park.  Otherwise, it will let you book the other 2 for another park (or even 2 other different parks!) once you've used the first. (Alternative would be to keep what you have and as soon as you use Soarin', cancel the first two and then book 2 more for MK).


This is great to know! I thought you were still limited to booking one at a time even if you only scheduled one originally. Thanks for the update!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> From what I've played with lately, you'd be better off just booking the Soarin' then once you've used it (as soon as you tap the first Mickey head), you could actually book 2 more FPP's for MK later that day.  The only time you need to either use (or let expire) the two Tier 2's is if you're trying to book another Tier 1 for the same park.  Otherwise, it will let you book the other 2 for another park (or even 2 other different parks!) once you've used the first. (Alternative would be to keep what you have and as soon as you use Soarin', cancel the first two and then book 2 more for MK).


Hi Marcie,
@tatersalad had a different experience this week regarding hopping and wasn't sure if the system was experiencing a glitch or if it were being tweaked:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/wi...rst-3-at-the-same-park.3505886/#post-55661008

Perhaps it was just a glitch?


----------



## ksm5084

marciemi said:


> From what I've played with lately, you'd be better off just booking the Soarin' then once you've used it (as soon as you tap the first Mickey head), you could actually book 2 more FPP's for MK later that day.  The only time you need to either use (or let expire) the two Tier 2's is if you're trying to book another Tier 1 for the same park.  Otherwise, it will let you book the other 2 for another park (or even 2 other different parks!) once you've used the first. (Alternative would be to keep what you have and as soon as you use Soarin', cancel the first two and then book 2 more for MK).


Wow, I had no idea it was possible to schedule two more! That is super helpful. I really appreciate the response!


----------



## tink20

So, you don't have to be in the 2nd park to book FPs?  So if we are in Epcot, after we use all FPs, I can make FPs for AK while I am still in Epcot? (from my phone)


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> Hi Marcie,
> @tatersalad had a different experience this week regarding hopping and wasn't sure if the system was experiencing a glitch or if it were being tweaked:
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/wi...rst-3-at-the-same-park.3505886/#post-55661008
> 
> Perhaps it was just a glitch?


It's worked every time for me so I'm thinking a glitch or they did something wrong. I've done it at Epcot for HS and MK next and at HS for Epcot for 2 more. I'm at MK right now. I booked HM and IASW in advance. I used HM and just cancelled IASW and it let me book SE at Epcot (heading there next) AND Nemo at Epcot. I was able to cancel Nemo and change it to Beauty and the Beast at HS. I'm using the Cancel button and then booking for a new park like I'm starting for a new day, not trying to modify one I have.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> It's worked every time for me so I'm thinking a glitch or they did something wrong. I've done it at Epcot for HS and MK next and at HS for Epcot for 2 more. I'm at MK right now. I booked HM and IASW in advance. I used HM and just cancelled IASW and it let me book SE at Epcot (heading there next) AND Nemo at Epcot. I was able to cancel Nemo and change it to Beauty and the Beast at HS. I'm using the Cancel button and then booking for a new park like I'm starting for a new day, not trying to modify one I have.


Thanks, Marcie!! It sounds as if Cancel wasn't being used and only the "+" aspect. 

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tink20 said:


> So, you don't have to be in the 2nd park to book FPs?  So if we are in Epcot, after we use all FPs, I can make FPs for AK while I am still in Epcot? (from my phone)


Yes. And see Marcie's post above ^. She doesn't have to use all three before booking for the 2nd park.


----------



## marciemi

I just tried it again with a different member of our party who has ridden HM and IASW and only had those 2 booked. I was able to book Land at Epcot from here in MK.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> I just tried it again with a different member of our party who has ridden HM and IASW and only had those 2 booked. I was able to book Land at Epcot from here in MK.


Thanks again!  I'll add on this info to the other thread.


----------



## disney world dreamer

marciemi said:


> It's worked every time for me so I'm thinking a glitch or they did something wrong. I've done it at Epcot for HS and MK next and at HS for Epcot for 2 more. I'm at MK right now. I booked HM and IASW in advance. I used HM and just cancelled IASW and it let me book SE at Epcot (heading there next) AND Nemo at Epcot. I was able to cancel Nemo and change it to Beauty and the Beast at HS. I'm using the Cancel button and then booking for a new park like I'm starting for a new day, not trying to modify one I have.



so just so i have this straight in my head could you let me know if my scenario will work?

i'll be park hopping from HS to epcot. 
can i... prebook TSMM and TOT at HS and then after i've used them go onto the app and book a tier 2 for epcot?
or would it be better to prebook TSMM, TOT, and a "throw away" and then cancel the throw away and book one at epcot?


----------



## marciemi

disney world dreamer said:


> so just so i have this straight in my head could you let me know if my scenario will work?
> i'll be park hopping from HS to epcot.
> can i... prebook TSMM and TOT at HS and then after i've used them go onto the app and book a tier 2 for epcot?
> or would it be better to prebook TSMM, TOT, and a "throw away" and then cancel the throw away and book one at epcot?


From my experience you could do either.  You could also book (if available) a Tier 1 at Epcot at that point.  There really aren't many Tier 2's worth booking at Epcot, especially if you're arriving late in the day when lines are mostly short for those anyway.


----------



## TJA

Thank you for keeping all the info current!  Just to be sure I know what I'm doing....

How do I only go on Tier 1's at Epcot?  Let's use Soarin' and TT as examples, and probably Frozen if that opens by June/July.  Do I book Soarin' only, hit my wristband at the ride, then go in the app and choose TT?  Or do I need to do the Tier 2's first....


----------



## hiroMYhero

TJA said:


> Or do I need to do the Tier 2's first....


Yes, because it's your only park of the day, you'll have to allow the Tier 2s to expire or ride them before you attempt to book a 2nd Tier 1.


----------



## Anal Annie

OK, so this is probably answered in this thread SOMEWHERE but it's too long to read every post.  WHAT IF I have morning FP's at MK and I want to possibly switch to PM at EP?  How can I even SEE WHAT'S AVAILABLE - IF ANYTHING at EP?  Is there a way to see what there may be open without canceling what I already have at MK?  I don't want to cancel my MK FP's just to "SEE" what if anything may be left at EP.   What am I missing?!  Is this really how the system is designed?!  They don't make it easy to change your mind?!  TIA.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so this is probably answered in this thread SOMEWHERE but it's too long to read every post.  WHAT IF I have morning FP's at MK and I want to possibly switch to PM at EP?  How can I even SEE WHAT'S AVAILABLE - IF ANYTHING at EP?  Is there a way to see what there may be open without canceling what I already have at MK?  I don't want to cancel my MK FP's just to "SEE" what if anything may be left at EP.   What am I missing?!  Is this really how the system is designed?!  They don't make it easy to change your mind?!  TIA.


Here it is for the app:


hiroMYhero said:


> You can Modify on the *App* to look at availability in another park:
> - from the FP area tap the "+"
> - Select Guests
> - Select Date and Park
> - app Warns you that you won't lose anything until you Confirm; continue
> - check availability. Back out if you don't like anything and you retain your originals.


----------



## Anal Annie

hiroMYhero said:


> Here it is for the app:



Thank you.  But so I have been trying to do this on my computer.  Am I to understand that using the mobile app is the only way to do this?!  How silly if so....


----------



## hiroMYhero

Anal Annie said:


> Thank you.  But so I have been trying to do this on my computer.  Am I to understand that using the mobile app is the only way to do this?!  How silly if so....


You can do it on the website. I just wasn't in the mood to keep quoting myself. 

Just go to wherever it is on the page to Add a FP and follow the same steps.


----------



## Anal Annie

hiroMYhero said:


> Here it is for the app:



OY!  This warning is scary!  I'm afraid to continue.


----------



## Anal Annie

hiroMYhero said:


> You can do it on the website. I just wasn't in the mood to keep quoting myself.
> 
> Just go to wherever it is on the page to Add a FP and follow the same steps.



I get that - thanks.  I would have never thought to try "add a FP".  I just wanted to LOOK AT AVAILABILITY.  Why can't they offer a "check" feature?

LOL now I get a "Whoops" error on the computer.


----------



## TJA

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, because it's your only park of the day, you'll have to allow the Tier 2s to expire or ride them before you attempt to book a 2nd Tier 1.



Many thanks!  I will book 2 throw-away Tier 2's before Soarin'.  They will expire, we will hit our MB's on Soarin', and I will go into app and try to book 4th FP of TT.  Sound right?

As background, we arrive at WDW around dinner time and are staying at BWI.  Hope to walk into Epcot and go on 2 Tier 1's, or 3 if we get lucky...


----------



## hiroMYhero

TJA said:


> Many thanks!  I will book 2 throw-away Tier 2's before Soarin'.  They will expire, we will hit our MB's on Soarin', and I will go into app and try to book 4th FP of TT.  Sound right?
> 
> As background, we arrive at WDW around dinner time and are staying at BWI.  Hope to walk into Epcot and go on 2 Tier 1's, or 3 if we get lucky...


Here is marciemi's post:



marciemi said:


> 2. HOWEVER - I did find out today that as long as you're past the window for your Tier 2's, and use your Tier 1, you can then book another Tier 1 in the same park. But...once you do that, you lose the Tier 2's. They still show but every time I tried to see if I could change them to a later time then I got an error message. So I booked Turtle Talk for 9:30, Pixar for 10:30 and Land for 2. Once I used Land (I didn't get to Epcot until almost 2) I could immediately book Illuminations or Mission Space (or other Tier 1's). But although my 9:30 Turtle Talk still showed, it wouldn't let me change it. So if you can arrange your schedule to get past the time windows, you could effectively only ride one Tier 1 and then get another one. But then you'd be stuck in the "one at a time" thing for the rest of the day.
> 
> So you don't actually have to USE all 3 but have to be past the window of all 3 or used them all.


----------



## Kimberly9701

I apologize of this has been asked- but is there a fast pass for the new Star Wars characters? I didn't see it listed on the 1st page.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kimberly9701 said:


> I apologize of this has been asked- but *is there a fast pass for the new Star Wars characters*? I didn't see it listed on the 1st page.



No.  I update the first 10 posts regularly to reflect any changes.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kimberly9701 said:


> I apologize of this has been asked- but is there a fast pass for the new Star Wars characters? I didn't see it listed on the 1st page.


No fast passes, but there is a separate line for Disney Chase VISA card holders to meet Kylo Ren. Nothing for Chewie though.


----------



## Kimberly9701

Cluelyss said:


> No fast passes, but there is a separate line for Disney Chase VISA card holders to meet Kylo Ren. Nothing for Chewie though.


We'll be there at RD anyway to sign up for Jedi training. So I'll plan on Launch Bay as our first stop!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, I did one more test today since someone had mentioned that you had to use or be past a window for your current FPP's in one park in order to be able to book another FPP in a different park.  This didn't seem to be the case, as long as you had less than 3.  I booked the following as I headed into Epcot (Pixar 2:45-3:45; Figment 3:50-4:50).  



Then after I "used" Pixar (I actually scanned the band, wandered in and then wandered out), I left my Figment and tried to see if I could book another (my 3rd) FPP at MK.  The first time I got an error message (just using the + button up top) probably because it was immediately after I'd scanned but I waited a minute and tried again.  This time it allowed me to add another FPP (Small World - shown below - for 5-6pm) at MK, even though I had NOT used my second FPP yet (nor was I in the window yet if you look at my phone time stamp).  Seems like you just need to use the first in one park and can then book in another park, at least from what I saw today!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> Okay, I did one more test today since someone had mentioned that you had to use or be past a window for your current FPP's in one park in order to be able to book another FPP in a different park.  This didn't seem to be the case, as long as you had less than 3.  I booked the following as I headed into Epcot (Pixar 2:45-3:45; Figment 3:50-4:50).
> 
> View attachment 165897
> 
> Then after I "used" Pixar (I actually scanned the band, wandered in and then wandered out), I left my Figment and tried to see if I could book another (my 3rd) FPP at MK.  The first time I got an error message (just using the + button up top) probably because it was immediately after I'd scanned but I waited a minute and tried again.  This time it allowed me to add another FPP (Small World - shown below - for 5-6pm) at MK, even though I had NOT used my second FPP yet (nor was I in the window yet if you look at my phone time stamp).  Seems like you just need to use the first in one park and can then book in another park, at least from what I saw today!
> 
> View attachment 165898


It seems like the FP system is back to how it functioned on that 1st day (April 10th).

Yesterday after you checked in with hopping booking tips, I booked 3 FPs for Studios and allowed them all to expire. Then, I went in and via the "+" I followed through the Warning prompts and booked 3 for Epcot. My FP list on my app showed all 6 FPs for yesterday. I'll keep playing with it for a future day as I didn't think to try to Modify one of the expired Studios' FPs.

I was just wondering why the app got tweaked back to how it was 1st functioning after they tweaked it to not allow access to another park. Or, maybe that tweak was in error or a glitch that's now been corrected?


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> It seems like the FP system is back to how it functioned on that 1st day (April 10th).
> 
> Yesterday after you checked in with hopping booking tips, I booked 3 FPs for Studios and allowed them all to expire. Then, I went in and via the "+" I followed through the Warning prompts and booked 3 for Epcot. My FP list on my app showed all 6 FPs for yesterday. I'll keep playing with it for a future day as I didn't think to try to Modify one of the expired Studios' FPs.
> 
> I was just wondering why the app got tweaked back to how it was 1st functioning after they tweaked it to not allow access to another park. Or, maybe that tweak was in error or a glitch that's now been corrected?


I really think it allows you to do different things if you've actually used the first one in the park.  I'm not sure that testing from home is the same - I think it might be looking for that first "tap" to allow you to do something different.  Has someone been able to get 6 the way you mention and use all 6?  I would think even though it showed them, it actually was cancelling the 3 you didn't use and changing them to Epcot.  Whereas once you've used the first one in a park you start playing by same day rules.  But I could be totally mistaken!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> I really think it allows you to do different things if you've actually used the first one in the park.  I'm not sure that testing from home is the same - I think it might be looking for that first "tap" to allow you to do something different.  Has someone been able to get 6 the way you mention and use all 6?  I would think even though it showed them, it actually was cancelling the 3 you didn't use and changing them to Epcot.  Whereas once you've used the first one in a park you start playing by same day rules.  But I could be totally mistaken!


I know @AngiTN had also been playing with the system on that first day and by mid-day, the system wouldn't allow booking for a 2nd park if the initial 3 hadn't yet been chosen for the 1st park. Maybe that aspect of it was a glitch. 

The other poster, this week, who wasn't able to book for a 2nd park, at all, was using the app and tried "+" as well as fully Canceling and still couldn't book for the 2nd park. She had to access a kiosk in the 2nd park to obtain a FP. 

There had been an AP who had a great glitch based on ticket entitlements and FP slots due to not using up his 7-day allotment. He had an infinite number of FPs for each day. I wonder if that glitch may be in effect for you and possibly for me because I have 4 ticket entitlements in my Profile and I'm only booking a day's worth of FPs. Perhaps @AngiTN hopped on her recent trip and she can add some info?


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> I know @AngiTN had also been playing with the system on that first day and by mid-day, the system wouldn't allow booking for a 2nd park if the initial 3 hadn't yet been chosen for the 1st park. Maybe that aspect of it was a glitch.
> 
> The other poster, this week, who wasn't able to book for a 2nd park, at all, was using the app and tried "+" as well as fully Canceling and still couldn't book for the 2nd park. She had to access a kiosk in the 2nd park to obtain a FP.
> 
> There had been an AP who had a great glitch based on ticket entitlements and FP slots due to not using up his 7-day allotment. He had an infinite number of FPs for each day. I wonder if that glitch may be in effect for you and possibly for me because I have 4 ticket entitlements in my Profile and I'm only booking a day's worth of FPs. Perhaps @AngiTN hopped on her recent trip and she can add some info?


I have a FL AP - no other ticket entitlements at all.  I've never seen it allow me to make more than one park in a day (other than as I'm doing here once I'm in the park).  I know I'm allowed 7 days as an AP but not more than 3 FPP's per day that I can tell?  It certainly won't let me book from 2 parks if I try at home and haven't used the first FPP.  I may be confused as to what you're suggesting.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> I have a FL AP - no other ticket entitlements at all.  I've never seen it allow me to make more than one park in a day (other than as I'm doing here once I'm in the park).  I know I'm allowed 7 days as an AP but not more than 3 FPP's per day that I can tell?  It certainly won't let me book from 2 parks if I try at home and haven't used the first FPP.  I may be confused as to what you're suggesting.


The glitch occurred because there were always additional days of FPs available. After using 3 FPs, the DISer could book 3 more for that day and so on. That doesn't appear to be happening here.

Yesterday, when I added in the 3 Epcot FPs, the app didn't have the screen that warns me that my original 3 were being replaced. In booking FPs for tomorrow, the app now has the Warning that I'm replacing my original 3 for tomorrow because I'm confirming a FP for MK. I'll just play with it tomorrow and see what happens. It appears the system was glitching when the other poster was trying to hop.


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> The glitch occurred because there were always additional days of FPs available. After using 3 FPs, the DISer could book 3 more for that day and so on. That doesn't appear to be happening here.
> 
> Yesterday, when I added in the 3 Epcot FPs, the app didn't have the screen that warns me that my original 3 were being replaced. In booking FPs for tomorrow, the app now has the Warning that I'm replacing my original 3 for tomorrow because I'm confirming a FP for MK. I'll just play with it tomorrow and see what happens. It appears the system was glitching when the other poster was trying to hop.


Disney IT "glitching"?!  I can't believe it.    I will add that sometimes when I'm trying to do these things it's not working the first time or I get what seem like random error messages.  But if I persist with it, eventually it seems to allow me to do what I want to do (assuming I "know" it's possible).  I'd recommend people try multiple times if something doesn't work for them just in case it does work eventually!


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> I know @AngiTN had also been playing with the system on that first day and by mid-day, the system wouldn't allow booking for a 2nd park if the initial 3 hadn't yet been chosen for the 1st park. Maybe that aspect of it was a glitch.
> 
> The other poster, this week, who wasn't able to book for a 2nd park, at all, was using the app and tried "+" as well as fully Canceling and still couldn't book for the 2nd park. She had to access a kiosk in the 2nd park to obtain a FP.
> 
> There had been an AP who had a great glitch based on ticket entitlements and FP slots due to not using up his 7-day allotment. He had an infinite number of FPs for each day. I wonder if that glitch may be in effect for you and possibly for me because I have 4 ticket entitlements in my Profile and I'm only booking a day's worth of FPs. Perhaps @AngiTN hopped on her recent trip and she can add some info?


We were able to book FP at park 2 after using our FP at park 1 via the app. 

I haven't been keeping up with things since that first day and didn't even realize things had been continuing to change.

I do know the past 2, 3 days the entire MDE site has been very wonky. So I'm not sure anything that's been happening over that period is an indication of much of anything.


----------



## Corey510

mesaboy2 said:


> *Suggested Priorities By Park*
> 
> These rankings are meant to be an *objective list of which FP selections have the potential to save the most guests the most time under most conditions*. *These recommendations are the same at any time of year and in all crowd conditions.*  They do not account for any guest’s personal preferences.
> 
> Ranking System
> 
> *A* - Using FP here will usually *save the most time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *B* - Using FP here will usually *save some time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *C* - Using FP here will usually *save little time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> 
> _Attractions listed within the same priority class are in alphabetical order and do not indicate priority within the class._
> 
> Tiering and show FP types are explained below the list.
> 
> *FastPass+ Attraction List With Suggested Priorities*
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM*
> 
> *A* - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> *A* - Meet Anna and Elsa at Princess Fairytale Hall (FP not offered beyond 6/11)
> *A* - Peter Pan's Flight
> *A* - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> *A* - Space Mountain
> *A* - Splash Mountain
> *B* - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
> *B* - Enchanted Tales With Belle
> *B* - Festival of Fantasy Parade (Reserved Area @ Town Square Flagpole)
> *B* - Haunted Mansion
> *B* - Jungle Cruise
> *B* - Main Street Electrical Parade (Reserved Area @ Town Square Flagpole)
> *B* - Meet Ariel at her Grotto
> *B* - Meet Cinderella and Rapunzel at Princess Fairytale Hall (FP not offered beyond 6/11)
> *B* - Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> *B* - Pirates of the Caribbean
> *B* - The Barnstormer
> *B* - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> *B* - Tomorrowland Speedway
> *B* - Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
> *C* - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> *C* - it's a small world
> *C* - Mad Tea Party
> *C* - Meet Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
> *C* - Mickey's PhilharMagic
> *C* - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
> *C* - The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> *EPCOT* *Tiering*
> 
> Tier 1/Group 1 (select one)
> *A* - Soarin' (closed for refurbishment, reopening 6/17)
> *A* - Test Track (Single Rider also available)
> *B* - Mission: Space (changes to Tier 2 beginning 5/27)
> *C* - IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Reserved Area @ World Showcase Plaza)
> *C* - Living with the Land
> 
> Tier 2/Group 2 (select two)
> *B* - Spaceship Earth
> *B* - Turtle Talk With Crush
> *C* - Disney & Pixar Short Film Festival
> *C* - Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> *C* - Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot
> *C* - The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> 
> _Opening Spring/Summer 2016 and assumed to be FP (no opening date nor Tier/Group known):_
> - Frozen Ever After (priority likely *A*)
> - Meet Anna and Elsa at Royal Sommerhus (priority likely *A*)
> 
> *HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS* *Tiering*
> 
> Tier 1/Group 1 (select one)
> *A* - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available)
> *A* - Toy Story Midway Mania
> *B* - The Great Movie Ride
> *C* - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (Reserved Area)
> *C* - Fantasmic! (Reserved Area @ left-front section)
> 
> Tier 2/Group 2 (select two)
> *A* - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> *B* - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration (Separate Access)
> *B* - Star Tours
> *C* - Disney Junior - Live on Stage (Reserved Area @ center-front section, but *poor viewing*)
> *C* - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (Separate Access)
> *C* - Muppet*Vision 3D
> *C* - Voyage of the Little Mermaid (Separate Access)
> 
> *ANIMAL KINGDOM*
> 
> *A* - Expedition Everest (Single Rider also available)
> *A* - Kali River Rapids
> *A* - Kilimanjaro Safaris
> *B* - DINOSAUR
> *B* - Festival of the Lion King (Separate Access)
> *B* - Finding Nemo (Separate Access)
> *B* - Primeval Whirl
> *C* - Flights Of Wonder
> *C* - It's Tough to be a Bug
> *C* - Meet Favorite Disney Pals at Adventurers Outpost
> 
> _Opening Spring/Summer 2016 (no opening date known):_
> - Rivers of Light (priority likely *A*)
> 
> 
> *Parks With FP Tiering*
> 
> In Epcot and Hollywood Studios only, FP attractions are divided into two groups, also known as tiers. Guests are able to make up to one selection from Group 1, and up to two selections from Group 2.
> 
> *Attractions With Scheduled Times (Shows)*
> 
> Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP. This type of FP has *moderate value in terms of saving time but does secure preferred viewing*. *The “worth” of this type of FP is highly subjective.*
> 
> Separate Access - Indicates guests with FP are allowed into the general show area shortly before or at the same time (via a separate queue) as standby guests. *This type of access has little value in terms of saving time or securing preferred viewing.*


That k you for this! So helpful


----------



## marciemi

AngiTN said:


> I do know the past 2, 3 days the entire MDE site has been very wonky.



I just tried to log in to make FPP's for Friday at HS and was told I don't have any valid admission for myself (I was able to book them for visiting friends but not me even though it shows a valid AP for me when I look at my tickets/reservations).  Disney IT.  Sigh.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> We were able to book FP at park 2 after using our FP at park 1 via the app.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with things since that first day and didn't even realize things had been continuing to change.
> 
> I do know the past 2, 3 days the entire MDE site has been very wonky. So I'm not sure anything that's been happening over that period is an indication of much of anything.


Thanks, Angi! I noticed the wonky ways today and then it allowed me to book for tomorrow and then the Replaced window showed up. I hadn't seen that before.


----------



## AngiTN

marciemi said:


> I just tried to log in to make FPP's for Friday at HS and was told I don't have any valid admission for myself (I was able to book them for visiting friends but not me even though it shows a valid AP for me when I look at my tickets/reservations).  Disney IT.  Sigh.


Maybe the biggest hurdle is with APs? Every time I try to book a room reservation with the AP rate it takes me to the AP purchase page. I have a valid AP that shows up on my Tickets list and it doesn't expire soon, just renewed for that matter


----------



## ArielSRL

Quick question: do I have to book a Tier 1 or can I book 3 tier 2's?

I know this sounds crazy but my mom doesn't need the TSMM I booked for her. She told me to book Star Tours for my dad instead (no one else rides it)....it is showing up as an option if I go in to modify TSMM but I don't know if it will actually let me change it. I guess I could try it but I'm still deciding if this is what I want to do....lol.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Quick question: do I have to book a Tier 1 or can I book 3 tier 2's?
> 
> I know this sounds crazy but my mom doesn't need the TSMM I booked for her. She told me to book Star Tours for my dad instead (no one else rides it)....it is showing up as an option if I go in to modify TSMM but I don't know if it will actually let me change it. I guess I could try it but I'm still deciding if this is what I want to do....lol.


Ariel ~ I just went in and tried this and YES, you can have 3 Tier 2s!

@mesaboy2 may want to see this, too.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Ariel ~ I just went in and tried this and YES, you can have 3 Tier 2s!
> 
> @mesaboy2 may want to see this, too.
> View attachment 166023


Thank you!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you!!


You're welcome! I'm posting a thread about this soon!


----------



## mesaboy2

I saw this ability referenced on another site recently, now that it is independently confirmed I'll add to the first posts.


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm 99% sure I know the answer to this but figured it couldn't hurt to ask. Are the special anytime extra FP that Disney gives out good only for one day/day they are issued for?

Basically I was given a special anytime extra FP for everyone in my family for each day of our trip. They are listed in my MDE acct under each day of our trip. Obviously this is more advantageous at certain parks (based on our needs and likes), so I thought I would ask if anyone knew if they could all be used, for example, on our planned MK days as opposed to our planned days at other parks?

If not, we are still extremely thankful to have them and will use them however way we can. Just trying to figure out options are available and unavailable.

TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

@ArielSRL ~ they're only good for the specific day where they are linked. FP entitlements can't be shuffled around to other days.

If you were hopping, the anytime FPs would be very beneficial.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> @ArielSRL ~ they're only good for the specific day where they are linked. FP entitlements can't be shuffled around to other days.
> 
> If you were hopping, the anytime FPs would be very beneficial.


Thank you! At this time we are only hopping one day but we do have the flexibility to do it more if we want! On our MK days, we obviously have lots of choices. I can even find a good use on our AK day with the new nighttime stuff, and on our full DHS day. It's the Epcot days that we don't really need them, as it looks like we will miss FEA and Soarin'. But again, very thankful for them regardless!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you! At this time we are only hopping one day but we do have the flexibility to do it more if we want! On our MK days, we obviously have lots of choices. I can even find a good use on our AK day with the new nighttime stuff, and on our full DHS day. It's the Epcot days that we don't really need them, as it looks like we will miss FEA and Soarin'. But again, very thankful for them regardless!


You can always send your father back to DHS with the MBs and he can ride Star Tours multiple times ~ there's a variety of scenes that make each showing a little different.


----------



## Jack44

I did a search but could not find the answer.

If individuals in my party wanted to remain at the resort could their magic bans & fast passes be use by another individual or does the band have to be scanned into the park by the owner?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jack44 said:


> I did a search but could not find the answer.
> 
> If individuals in my party wanted to remain at the resort could their magic bans & fast passes be use by another individual or does the band have to be scanned into the park by the owner?


This is from mesaboy's Superthread:
- While technically nontransferable, in practice *MagicBands (or tickets) can be swapped with others in your party to use their FPs*. Castmembers (CMs) do not care if 37yo Johnny enters a FP queue with 8yo Sue's MagicBand.

Th MB does not have to be scanned to enter the park. You only need to scan it at the FP line.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> You can always send your father back to DHS with the MBs and he can ride Star Tours multiple times ~ there's a variety of scenes that make each showing a little different.


Funny thing...with the extra FP (I received them today, so after I asked about 3 tier 2's) I can keep my mom's TSMM FP (maybe one if us will re-ride) and my dad can use his extra FP for Star Tours....


----------



## disneyygirrl

So, my 60 day FP+ window opens tonight at midnight. I know I can't book until then, but at the moment I see that it says valid tickets are required to book FP+. I have a package with tickets already booked and 90% paid for. I read the thread and saw that things can be wonky prior to the midnight opening, but I've never noticed this before. I still owe a few hundred dollars on my package, but have time to pay it off... should I be concerned?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneyygirrl said:


> I have a package


That's why you aren't seeing all your info. People with packages magically see everything at the moment their 60-day window opens... no need to be concerned and hope you get all your FPs!


----------



## flav

disneyygirrl said:


> So, my 60 day FP+ window opens tonight at midnight. I know I can't book until then, but at the moment I see that it says valid tickets are required to book FP+. I have a package with tickets already booked and 90% paid for. I read the thread and saw that things can be wonky prior to the midnight opening, but I've never noticed this before. I still owe a few hundred dollars on my package, but have time to pay it off... should I be concerned?


Tonight Magic Kingdom is opened until 1AM... Do not worry if your window do not open at midnight... Prepare to be patiently refreshing your screen until it works which can be as late as 1:30AM EST


----------



## hiroMYhero

flav said:


> Tonight Magic Kingdom is opened until 1AM... Do not worry if your window do not open at midnight... Prepare to be patiently refreshing your screen until it works which can be as late as 1:30AM EST


12:00 ET is now the standard for FP booking window opening.

It hasn't been dependent upon park closure for about a year now. mesaboy2 addresses this in his OP.


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> 12:00 ET is now the standard for FP booking window opening.
> 
> It hasn't been dependent upon park closure for about a year now. mesaboy2 addresses this in his OP.


I also don't think it ever was dependent upon a 1am EMH since FPP isn't used during EMH.  Only if the actual park was open that late (but agree with Hiro that changed quite awhile ago).


----------



## disneyygirrl

hiroMYhero said:


> That's why you aren't seeing all your info. People with packages magically see everything at the moment their 60-day window opens... no need to be concerned and hope you get all your FPs!



Thank you so much, Hiro!


----------



## michellekl

I seem to be running into a problem tonight, I have 8 days of hopper tickets linked to a 1 night RO reservation, tonight was my last night that I should have been able to book fast passes, for the 5th of July & it is giving me an error telling me:

FastPass+ Limit Reached
These Guests have reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment. To continue, remove them from your party. Their existing plans won't change. Or, go back and select a date for which you already made FastPass+ selections. 

I have had no problem booking the previous 7 days worth of fast passes. Is there a limit on how many days you can book fast passes, I thought it was tied to the amount of tickets you had linked in MDX?


----------



## Floridaglen

I would try again in case there was a glitch in the system. I tried to book a Disney resort last night and it kept saying there was an error so I waited until this morning and it has now gone through. 
Please come back and tell us how you got on, I am sure lots of forum members would be interested in case Disney have changed their rules about one night reservations and booking Fastpasses.


----------



## michellekl

Floridaglen said:


> I would try again in case there was a glitch in the system. I tried to book a Disney resort last night and it kept saying there was an error so I waited until this morning and it has now gone through.
> Please come back and tell us how you got on, I am sure lots of forum members would be interested in case Disney have changed their rules about one night reservations and booking Fastpasses.



I was hoping it was just a glitch, as I saw people were running into issues with the site again but I tried multiple times throughout the night on the app (insomnia was reading its' ugly head) & again this morning in my computer & through the app & I'm still getting the same error message. Ruh-roh!


----------



## jeremy1002

Help!  I am staying with my wife for a long trip in June.  We are annual passholders.  As a test, I tried to make her a FP for tomorrow (about 45 days from the start of our long trip) and it is saying that she has reached her allotment and that she cannot book FP for tomorrow. However, for me it does not say that and allows me to book FP+ for tomorrow.  What gives?  Thanks!!


----------



## JulieNMM

I read the part about how you do not need a Magic Band to use the FP system. However, if you don't have a Magic Band, how does it work?  Do they still use the paper ones like how they do at Disneyland?  You have to put your physical ticket in the kiosk and it spits out a paper FP?  Is that right?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jcarwash

JulieNMM said:


> I read the part about how you do not need a Magic Band to use the FP system. However, if you don't have a Magic Band, how does it work?  Do they still use the paper ones like how they do at Disneyland?  You have to put your physical ticket in the kiosk and it spits out a paper FP?  Is that right?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Not right. All WDW FastPasses are virtual now. If you don't have or use a Magic Band, your park ticket has the same technology embedded and is used with the FastPass readers.


----------



## Floridaglen

I don't have a magic band but I do have two park tickets that have expired attached to MDE account. It says that both of my tickets are active. When I next buy park tickets online and then add them to MDE will I be able to use the old cards when I enter the parks and also for FP's (I'm not referring to SDFP's, I've only got one MDE account). Usually I have to go to the will call window before entering the parks and they exchange my voucher for a park ticket.  Does anyone think I can bypass the will call window and enter the park straight away with one of my old cards? Thanks for any info.


----------



## 123SA

Is this the place to ask about the mechanics of selecting FP?  Please re-direct if I am asking in the wrong place.

Last year, when I booked FP for Anna & Elsa for just some of my party, the common opinion was book for the whole party and then when you are finished booking all of the FP for that day, go back and modify it.

So I have 4 people in my party.  I want to book 3 of them at space mountain, and 1 of them at the Fairytale Princess Hall (whatever is open there in September).   Is this still the best way to go about that?  Book all 4 at one attraction, the harder one to get, and then go back and change it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> Is this the place to ask about the mechanics of selecting FP?  Please re-direct if I am asking in the wrong place.
> 
> Last year, when I booked FP for Anna & Elsa for just some of my party, the common opinion was book for the whole party and then when you are finished booking all of the FP for that day, go back and modify it.
> 
> So I have 4 people in my party.  I want to book 3 of them at space mountain, and 1 of them at the Fairytale Princess Hall (whatever is open there in September).   Is this still the best way to go about that?  Book all 4 at one attraction, the harder one to get, and then go back and change it?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The new system allows you to select specific members of your party and the specific attraction they need.

Book 3 for Space and Confirm. Book 1 for FPH and Confirm.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks!


----------



## glm777

Good Lord - why did they have to make this so confusing LOL!
I have made a RO reservation for Nov 13, 14 then a package reservation for Nov 15 -22 - both at POP century (to take advantage of free dining). Although my 2nd stay is only 8 days, we upgraded to a 10 day park hopper ticket so we can get into the parks during our room only reservation days. Am I correct in understanding that I will only be able to book FP+ for the 2nd stay days and not the first 2 days - even though I have the parkhopper for those 2 days?
It kind of irks me that WDW seemingly wants to micromanage my time while there! I miss the spontaneity of the before-fastpass days!


----------



## hiroMYhero

glm777 said:


> Am I correct in understanding that I will only be able to book FP+ for the 2nd stay days and not the first 2 days - even though I have the parkhopper for those 2 days?


Correct. Activate your tickets as soon as you arrive for Stay #1 and book your FPs for those 2 days.


----------



## marciemi

jeremy1002 said:


> Help!  I am staying with my wife for a long trip in June.  We are annual passholders.  As a test, I tried to make her a FP for tomorrow (about 45 days from the start of our long trip) and it is saying that she has reached her allotment and that she cannot book FP for tomorrow. However, for me it does not say that and allows me to book FP+ for tomorrow.  What gives?  Thanks!!


Are you still having issues with this?  I'm assuming you've ruled out the obvious - 1.  She doesn't already have 7 days of FPP's made for a different trip and 2. Her pass doesn't expire before your trip?  If so, then I'd be almost certain it's just Disney IT.  Mine keeps telling me I don't have any valid admission (even though I recently renewed my AP and it's good for, oh, another 360 days or so!).  Sometimes it works on my phone and not my desktop, sometimes the other way around.  Sometimes neither.  Usually if I log out and then log back in it will work (and then sometimes tells me another family member doesn't have valid admission even though they also have AP's).  It's quite frustrating.  If you try a couple different times/browsers/logging in and out and it still doesn't work then I'd call.


----------



## 123SA

Does the change in the Fastpass system mean that I should now book the highest priority FP, and not worry about the remaining 2 FP for that day until after I have all of the high priority things booked?  Meaning, I will be skipping in and out of different dates multiple times instead of booking entire days before moving on?

I have a 14 day trip Aug-Sept.  We are going to MK on 3 days and I am trying for the Mine Train on all of them.  I''m hoping that the Frozen stuff in Epcot will be open and assuming that the FP will be a priority. We'll go to Epcot on 2 days and try for one Frozen FP on each day.  

Does the change in the system mean that my strategy should be  
Epcot Day 1 get frozen ride FP,  leave the rest of that day to finish out later, 
Epcot Day 2 get A & E FP, leave the rest of that day to finish out later
MK day 1 get mine train
MK day 2 get mine train
MK day 3 get mine train
DHS day 1 get TSM
DHS day 2 get TSM
AK day 1 get nighttime FP, all 3
AK day 2 get nightime FP, all 3

and then just go back and fit in the remaining FP for each day?

THanks for your help.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> Does the change in the Fastpass system mean that I should now book the highest priority FP, and not worry about the remaining 2 FP for that day until after I have all of the high priority things booked?  Meaning, I will be skipping in and out of different dates multiple times instead of booking entire days before moving on?
> 
> I have a 14 day trip Aug-Sept.  We are going to MK on 3 days and I am trying for the Mine Train on all of them.  I''m hoping that the Frozen stuff in Epcot will be open and assuming that the FP will be a priority. We'll go to Epcot on 2 days and try for one Frozen FP on each day.
> 
> Does the change in the system mean that my strategy should be
> Epcot Day 1 get frozen ride FP,  leave the rest of that day to finish out later,
> Epcot Day 2 get A & E FP, leave the rest of that day to finish out later
> MK day 1 get mine train
> MK day 2 get mine train
> MK day 3 get mine train
> DHS day 1 get TSM
> DHS day 2 get TSM
> AK day 1 get nighttime FP, all 3
> AK day 2 get nightime FP, all 3
> 
> and then just go back and fit in the remaining FP for each day?
> 
> THanks for your help.


You are correct, you can do this now under the new system. However, the Froway FP is the only one of those you have listed that may be difficult to obtain at 60 days. The others should still have plenty of availability, regardless of what order you are scheduling. So that would probably be my strategy at Epcot, but the other parks I'd just finish before changing days. It actually moves quicker than I expected it to.


----------



## marciemi

123SA said:


> Does the change in the Fastpass system mean that I should now book the highest priority FP, and not worry about the remaining 2 FP for that day until after I have all of the high priority things booked?  Meaning, I will be skipping in and out of different dates multiple times instead of booking entire days before moving on?



Agree with Cluelyss on her advice.  I'll just add that if you want to select a second and third for the same day and same park it will give you a "Same day?" choice which keeps the same party and park selected.  If you do as you said bouncing between days, each time you'll have to go through and check all the names you want again (only your own will be preselected) and pick the date from the calendar and pick the park.  This is more of a hassle if you have a lot of people in your MDE and only some on this trip.  Based on your selections I would probably do the two Epcot days as you said (just the one Tier 1 ride and worry about the rest later) but would then do 3 rides at a time for each of the MK days, then 3 rides for the DHS days, etc.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks Cluelyss and marciemi


----------



## megster1123

Are you only able to login and view the FP+ section of the website after you hit your 60 day window?  

I tried to access it so I could familiarize myself with the layout, but it tells me "We don't see tickets for these guests" (which is not the case, as all 4 of my family's tickets are clearly on MDE and already linked to my reservation.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

megster1123 said:


> Are you only able to login and view the FP+ section of the website after you hit your 60 day window?
> 
> I tried to access it so I could familiarize myself with the layout, but it tells me "We don't see tickets for these guests" (which is not the case, as all 4 of my family's tickets are clearly on MDE and already linked to my reservation.)


Correct. Everything opens to you at exactly 60 days prior to your check-in date.


----------



## hayesdvc

mesaboy2 said:


> Two RO Stays. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond). This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



When "and potentially beyond" is mentioned in the Split Stay section, are there a maximum number of RO reservations (in my case 5 DVC, all consecutive days) you can have linked in MDX to be able to make the first FP+ at the 60 day mark of the initial check-in date up to the last reservations check out date?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hayesdvc said:


> When "and potentially beyond" is mentioned in the Split Stay section, are there a maximum number of RO reservations (in my case 5 DVC, all consecutive days) you can have linked in MDX to be able to make the first FP+ at the 60 day mark of the initial check-in date up to the last reservations check out date?


No, there isn't a limit. As long as you have tickets you can book FPs and consecutive onsite stays keep the booking window open.


----------



## hayesdvc

hiroMYhero said:


> No, there isn't a limit. As long as you have tickets you can book FPs and consecutive onsite stays keep the booking window open.



Thanks.  As a follow up question, does it matter in making FP+ reservations at the 60 day mark of the intial check in, that in MDX I control multiple reservations (checking in at the same time) as long as all the tickets are also linked ?

Also, if I have a total of 14 consecutive days in RO reservations and a 10 day park hopper, can I just make 10 days of FP+ reservations within that 14 day period?  What is I had an AP linked to MDX, could I make all 14 days on day one?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hayesdvc said:


> As a follow up question, does it matter in making FP+ reservations at the 60 day mark of the intial check in, that in MDX I control multiple reservations (checking in at the same time) as long as all the tickets are also linked ?


As long as tickets and onsite stays are correctly linked, the system keeps the booking window open.



hayesdvc said:


> can I just make 10 days of FP+ reservations within that 14 day period?


Yes. It's all based on the # of ticket entitlements.



hayesdvc said:


> What if I had an AP linked to MDX, could I make all 14 days on day one?


APs can book for length of an onsite stay without being restricted to their offsite 7-day max.

You may want to re-check mesaboy's OP as he does address AP booking.


----------



## icc2515

I was hoping someone with more knowledge than me could help out with a split stay questions.  We are going in July and 3 reservations.  The first being for one day at the Poly, as we arriving late and will more than likely not be going to the parks.  The next reservation is for 6 days and the next for another 6 days.  We all have annual passes (or vouchers I guess, linked to our account).  We made all our FP+ reservations at 60 days from the 1 day Poly reservation.  Now we will not be showing up on that 1st day and will have to cancel that one reservation.  We will be showing up early in the morning for our next reservation.  When I cancel the Poly reservation what, if anything will happen to the FP+ reservations.  I do not care about the 1st days reservations as we will not be there anyway, but I really care about the other 12 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

icc2515 said:


> We will be showing up early in the morning for our next reservation. When I cancel the Poly reservation what, if anything will happen to the FP+ reservations. I do not care about the 1st days reservations as we will not be there anyway, but I really care about the other 12 days.


Your FPs will remain intact because you are within 60 days of Stay #2 which also includes the FP booking window for Stay #3.


----------



## Cluelyss

megster1123 said:


> Are you only able to login and view the FP+ section of the website after you hit your 60 day window?
> 
> I tried to access it so I could familiarize myself with the layout, but it tells me "We don't see tickets for these guests" (which is not the case, as all 4 of my family's tickets are clearly on MDE and already linked to my reservation.)


Assuming the tickets were booked as part of your package? If so, you will not be able to access anything until you hit your 60 day window, as @hiroMYhero said. If your tickets are NOT part of a package, you may need to call Disney IT, as you should have a rolling 30 day window on any linked ticket that is not part of a package. With these you would be able to "practice."


----------



## megster1123

Cluelyss said:


> Assuming the tickets were booked as part of your package? If so, you will not be able to access anything until you hit your 60 day window, as @hiroMYhero said. If your tickets are NOT part of a package, you may need to call Disney IT, as you should have a rolling 30 day window on any linked ticket that is not part of a package. With these you would be able to "practice."



Yes they're part of the package. I was hoping it would be like ADRs where I could see the dates but just unable to select them. I found a good step by step with screenshots though so I feel better now. 
Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## hiroMYhero

*Alert! *@Lucas103 has reported that per kennythepirate, the *FP Booking* window now *opens at 7:00am ET*. This begins tomorrow, May 18th.


----------



## JulieNMM

My booking date was 5/17 at midnight (12:01am) and it did not work!  I tried for a few hours and finally it worked at 7am Calif time, so 10am Florida time.  So I think it started today....  Several others on this board also reported the same problem.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> *Alert! *@Lucas103 has reported that per kennythepirate, the *FP Booking* window now *opens at 7:00am ET*. This begins tomorrow, May 18th.


I tried to find the info on WDW News Today as Kenny cites in his alert, but couldn't find anything.  Has anyone seen any verification on any other site?  Could you post a link if you did?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> I tried to find the info on WDW News Today as Kenny cites in his alert, but couldn't find anything.  Has anyone seen any verification on any other site?  Could you post a link if you did?


Here is the post that verifies it opened at 7:00a this morning;
Fastpass Booking Time Changes 7am on 5/18


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> Here is the post that verifies it opened at 7:00a this morning;
> Fastpass Booking Time Changes 7am on 5/18


Thanks...I was hoping it was maybe "unsubstantiated" but seems to be FOR REAL...hope Disney's system can handle FP+ and ADRs at the same time!


----------



## Floridaglen

It is for real as I was able to book Fastpasses at noon today (I am in the UK). Previously I had to be up at 5am if I wanted to book them!


----------



## DISnewjersey

I didn't see anything about this in the FAQ and I've seen conflicting answers online. 

Let's say I have a party of 8 and we have 3 fast passes booked before 2pm. Only half of the party actually uses their 3 fast passes. Will I be able to book a 4th fastpass for everyone in the party or only those who actually used all 3?

I ask this because some members of our party, we're not sure whether they'll actually go on some of the rides until they actually get there. I don't want to kill our opportunity to pick a 4th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DISnewjersey said:


> Will I be able to book a 4th fastpass for everyone in the party or only those who actually used all 3?


You can book a 4th for those who used all 3 and Modify the FPs of those who didn't use all 3. The only catch is those who didn't use all 3 can't have another Tier 1 if you are in a Tiered park.

The workaround is to take the non-riders' MBs and tap them at the FP entrance thus using up all 3 of their FPs.


----------



## DISnewjersey

hiroMYhero said:


> You can book a 4th for those who used all 3 and Modify the FPs of those who didn't use all 3. The only catch is those who didn't use all 3 can't have another Tier 1 if you are in a Tiered park.
> 
> The workaround is to take the non-riders' MBs and tap them at the FP entrance thus using up all 3 of their FPs.



Thanks for the info! Are the CMs cool with me tapping both my Magicband and one of the non-rider's MB?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DISnewjersey said:


> Thanks for the info! Are the CMs cool with me tapping both my Magicband and one of the non-rider's MB?


Not a problem at all. CMs actually encourage this to "use up" a FP.


----------



## ArielSRL

I should totally know this, as much research as I've done on these boards for my trip, but I actually don't. Don't shame me too much @hiroMYhero !

Ok, my mom is not a thrill rider so there are some thrill rides where I scheduled her for another close by ride such as Pooh when we are doing 7DMT and GMR when we are doing TSMM. What if she decided not to do GMR, therefore not using that FP? Is that going to mess up any additional FP we try to schedule? For that particular one, it is scheduled as our first FP if that makes any difference. For Pooh, its scheduled as our 3rd.

What about if she is scheduled for the thrill ride but doesn't use it, such as for TT, EE, and Space Mtn (because there really isn't anything close by she wanted to do while we are doing those)? I see above it was mentioned to go ahead and tap her band? Does it matter if that's the first scheduled FP or the third, where we would try to schedule an additional FP right after we tap at the turnstyle?

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> I should totally know this, as much research as I've done on these boards for my trip, but I actually don't. Don't shame me too much @hiroMYhero !
> 
> Ok, my mom is not a thrill rider so there are some thrill rides where I scheduled her for another close by ride such as Pooh when we are doing 7DMT and GMR when we are doing TSMM. What if she decided not to do GMR, therefore not using that FP? Is that going to mess up any additional FP we try to schedule? For that particular one, it is scheduled as our first FP if that makes any difference. For Pooh, its scheduled as our 3rd.
> 
> What about if she is scheduled for the thrill ride but doesn't use it, such as for TT, EE, and Space Mtn (because there really isn't anything close by she wanted to do while we are doing those)? I see above it was mentioned to go ahead and tap her band? Does it matter if that's the first scheduled FP or the third, where we would try to schedule an additional FP right after we tap at the turnstyle?
> 
> TIA!


Your Mom can just walk up to the FP tapstile and tap her MB especially if the FP is for a Tier 1. It doesn't matter if it's FP #1 or #3. When you stay in the same park, you have to use all 3 before selecting a 4th. 

For MK, which is non-tiered, if she doesn't tap the FP tapstile for Pooh, you can Modify her Pooh FP to match everyone else's #4. I think tapping a FP tapstile and leaving the line is probably easiest because then you're capable of selecting #4 for your total group.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Your Mom can just walk up to the FP tapstile and tap her MB especially if the FP is for a Tier 1. It doesn't matter if it's FP #1 or #3. When you stay in the same park, you have to use all 3 before selecting a 4th.
> 
> For MK, which is non-tiered, if she doesn't tap the FP tapstile for Pooh, you can Modify her Pooh FP to match everyone else's #4. I think tapping a FP tapstile and leaving the line is probably easiest because then you're capable of selecting #4 for your total group.


Thanks so much.

Just for clarification: So she can't just let it run out? If it isn't used, even if the time expires, it would still prevent her from making a 4th? 

Now that I ask this question, I do seem to remember reading something about this.


----------



## marciemi

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> Just for clarification: So she can't just let it run out? If it isn't used, even if the time expires, it would still prevent her from making a 4th?
> 
> Now that I ask this question, I do seem to remember reading something about this.


You can, but the system treats it differently.  So you might end up making hers separately than yours since in hers it would be trying to "change" her unused one to a new one while in yours you'd just be selecting another one.  So on that screen, she might not show as available for a "new" (as opposed to modified) FPP to select at the same time you did the rest of the party.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Just for clarification: So she can't just let it run out? If it isn't used, even if the time expires, it would still prevent her from making a 4th?


Because you'll be staying in the same park, she can only Modify to a new attraction. You can't Cancel/Expire because the FP system maintains your initial 3 alottment and you can't move on to #4 without using an initial 3.

No one has reported if they've selected a grouping with some booking #4 while some of the group are selecting #3.

@marciemi ~ a new question ^ for you!


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> Because you'll be staying in the same park, she can only Modify to a new attraction. You can't Cancel/Expire because the FP system maintains your initial 3 alottment and you can't move on to #4 without using an initial 3.
> 
> No one has reported if they've selected a grouping with some booking #4 while some of the group are selecting #3.
> 
> @marciemi ~ a new question ^ for you!


I can try the next time I have a chance but just from what I've done in the past, I think you have to do it separately.  Because if you clicked the + button, mom wouldn't show up to make a new FPP.  I think you'd need to go into "Modify" within her existing FP.  But I do know I was able to book an extra Tier 1 after 2 (Tier 2's) had expired so maybe they could be visible in a +.  I hope to be at Epcot this weekend and will see what I can do.


----------



## ArielSRL

@marciemi and @hiroMYhero thank you both so much. This definitely could've caused a wrinkle or two in the plans!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> I can try the next time I have a chance but just from what I've done in the past, I think you have to do it separately.  Because if you clicked the + button, mom wouldn't show up to make a new FPP.  I think you'd need to go into "Modify" within her existing FP.  But I do know I was able to book an extra Tier 1 after 2 (Tier 2's) had expired so maybe they could be visible in a +.  I hope to be at Epcot this weekend and will see what I can do.


Marcie, you don't have to try.  I think tapping out at a FP tapstile would be easier as that is what CMs are telling guests who want another Tier 1 as their 4th.


----------



## disneylove16

Deleted... I found my answer. Didn't read the whole thread before asking


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneylove16 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that we are now able to book a 4th FP on the DME app in addition to the 3 (without using up the orIginla 3). Is this accurate?


No, that statement isn't accurate. 

Book your initial 3 FPs, use them, and then book a 4th FP via the MDE app.


----------



## matthewhavens

I just read that FEA FP+ can be booked beginning tomorrow.  Does that mean the new tiering is out there somewhere as well?


----------



## Willow1213

How can I change which park my FP are for without cancelling first? I want to check availability in the other park before I cancel my existing reservations.

EDIT: I found what I needed! Instead of trying to modify, I need to try to book a new FP.


----------



## Cluelyss

_"2. HOWEVER - I did find out today that as long as you're past the window for your Tier 2's, and use your Tier 1, you can then book another Tier 1 in the same park. But...once you do that, you lose the Tier 2's. They still show but every time I tried to see if I could change them to a later time then I got an error message. So I booked Turtle Talk for 9:30, Pixar for 10:30 and Land for 2. Once I used Land (I didn't get to Epcot until almost 2) I could immediately book Illuminations or Mission Space (or other Tier 1's). But although my 9:30 Turtle Talk still showed, it wouldn't let me change it. So if you can arrange your schedule to get past the time windows, you could effectively only ride one Tier 1 and then get another one. But then you'd be stuck in the "one at a time" thing for the rest of the day.

So you don't actually have to USE all 3 but have to be past the window of all 3 or used them all."
_
Need to make sure I understand, with all the changes that have been made since booking the 4th in the app was rolled out, as I think this post may be old and I could only find it quoted, not the OP.....

Say I book 3 FPs in Epcot (1 tier 1, 2 tier 2). We arrive at the park after our tier 2s have expired, but we ride our tier 1. We would then have the ability to book another tier 1 in Epcot, correct? What about booking in another park? Any park, any tier? TIA!!


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> _"2. HOWEVER - I did find out today that as long as you're past the window for your Tier 2's, and use your Tier 1, you can then book another Tier 1 in the same park. But...once you do that, you lose the Tier 2's. They still show but every time I tried to see if I could change them to a later time then I got an error message. So I booked Turtle Talk for 9:30, Pixar for 10:30 and Land for 2. Once I used Land (I didn't get to Epcot until almost 2) I could immediately book Illuminations or Mission Space (or other Tier 1's). But although my 9:30 Turtle Talk still showed, it wouldn't let me change it. So if you can arrange your schedule to get past the time windows, you could effectively only ride one Tier 1 and then get another one. But then you'd be stuck in the "one at a time" thing for the rest of the day.
> 
> So you don't actually have to USE all 3 but have to be past the window of all 3 or used them all."
> _
> Need to make sure I understand, with all the changes that have been made since booking the 4th in the app was rolled out, as I think this post may be old and I could only find it quoted, not the OP.....
> 
> Say I book 3 FPs in Epcot (1 tier 1, 2 tier 2). We arrive at the park after our tier 2s have expired, but we ride our tier 1. We would then have the ability to book another tier 1 in Epcot, correct? What about booking in another park? Any park, any tier? TIA!!


I'm the OP on that.    My experience has after using one Tier 1 (whether it's all you had booked or if you're past the windows or if you cancelled the other 2), that you can always book another Tier 1 in the other Tiered park without an issue as soon as you scan.  I tested this many times.  I only tested the above once and did exactly what you said - let the 2 Tier 2's expire and then used the Tier 1 and it then let me use the + button (as opposed to modify) to book another Tier 1 immediately.  But as soon as I did that my Tier 2's locked up (so I couldn't change the times on them or modify them - I just got an error message if I went in them).  So effectively the Tier 1 replaced them and all future FPP's were one at a time.


----------



## Floridaglen

Cluelyss said:


> _"2. HOWEVER - I did find out today that as long as you're past the window for your Tier 2's, and use your Tier 1, you can then book another Tier 1 in the same park. But...once you do that, you lose the Tier 2's. They still show but every time I tried to see if I could change them to a later time then I got an error message. So I booked Turtle Talk for 9:30, Pixar for 10:30 and Land for 2. Once I used Land (I didn't get to Epcot until almost 2) I could immediately book Illuminations or Mission Space (or other Tier 1's). But although my 9:30 Turtle Talk still showed, it wouldn't let me change it. So if you can arrange your schedule to get past the time windows, you could effectively only ride one Tier 1 and then get another one. But then you'd be stuck in the "one at a time" thing for the rest of the day.
> 
> So you don't actually have to USE all 3 but have to be past the window of all 3 or used them all."
> _
> Need to make sure I understand, with all the changes that have been made since booking the 4th in the app was rolled out, as I think this post may be old and I could only find it quoted, not the OP.....
> 
> Say I book 3 FPs in Epcot (1 tier 1, 2 tier 2). We arrive at the park after our tier 2s have expired, but we ride our tier 1. We would then have the ability to book another tier 1 in Epcot, correct? What about booking in another park? Any park, any tier? TIA!!



Sounds about right to me to both questions .


----------



## Cluelyss

Thank you both!!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Delete


----------



## Cluelyss

ITALIANNYC said:


> Is there a way I can view fast passes in a different park when I already booked my three in another park, without deleting the current ones?


Go through the process of booking a new FP. Ignore the prompts that you will be replacing FP in another park. You won't lose your existing FP selections until you finalize one in the new park.


----------



## wed100105

We are a party of 6, with three adults, an eight year old, a four year old' and two month old. We are going to split HS (morning) and Epcot (afternoon/evening) and probably back to HS for the Star Wars fireworks. Our tip is June 18-26, and with all the new attractions I am expecting bigger crowds than we originally anticipated.

Right now I have fast passes for all of us at TSM at 9-10. We want to do Jedi training first and then ride TSM, hopefully twice if we are able to sign up for Jedi academy fast enough. I have ended up canceling my tier two FP for HS thinking that I would get to make FP selections for Epcot for that afternoon if possible as soon as we use our TSM fast pass. Is that a smart move or should I just try to rope drop TSM and make my fast passes for Epcot? We are spending Sunday morning at Epcot (no fast passes). I was hoping to utilize the rider switch as much as possible by booking two people at soarin and getting rider switch passes for the rest of us and doing the same at test track. However, we will defiantly want the new Frozen ride too. What do you all suggest??? Should I cancel TSM in order to book Epcot fast passes?


----------



## BeccaG

I logged in right at 7 am (4 am  her on the west coast!!!) to get a FEA fastpass and the message keeps saying they are all out...That's a fluke, a glitch in the system.....Right????


----------



## Cluelyss

BeccaG said:


> I logged in right at 7 am (4 am  her on the west coast!!!) to get a FEA fastpass and the message keeps saying they are all out...That's a fluke, a glitch in the system.....Right????


Correct. They aren't available to book yet, just loaded.


----------



## sfbank

On hold right now with Disney as at 60 day and my days did not roll over--only 30 days showing still. Yes we are staying onsite. Hold time is 167 minutes


----------



## BeccaG

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. They aren't available to book yet, just loaded.




Oh, I thought since the booking window opened today, they would be ready to book at 7am since that is the new booking time..... when do you think they will be ready to book?


----------



## BeccaG

BeccaG said:


> Oh, I thought since the booking window opened today, they would be ready to book at 7am since that is the new booking time..... when do you think they will be ready to book?


 And they just loaded!  Woot! Now back to bed!


----------



## AngiTN

BeccaG said:


> Oh, I thought since the booking window opened today, they would be ready to book at 7am since that is the new booking time..... when do you think they will be ready to book?


You aren't familiar with Disney IT I take it. It's not at all surprising they didn't get it up correctly on time. I'd have been shocked if they did


----------



## Cluelyss

PSA: The old Soarin' (through 6/16), Jungle Book show and Frozen Ever After FPs are all live now.


----------



## BeccaG

AngiTN said:


> You aren't familiar with Disney IT I take it. It's not at all surprising they didn't get it up correctly on time. I'd have been shocked if they did


Well I was hoping!


----------



## chbc

Fast pass rule? You may only hold 7 days of FP's???? We are staying on-site for 16 days and hold AP's.


----------



## Floridaglen

chbc said:


> Fast pass rule? You may only hold 7 days of FP's???? We are staying on-site for 16 days and hold AP's.



Annual Passholders can plan 7 days of FastPass+ selections within any 30-day period for one park per day. Secure up to 3 experiences per day up to 30 days in advance. And if plans change, it’s easy to update or cancel your selections, subject to availability.

Passholders with reservations at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel can start making FastPass+ selections as early as 60 days―plus the number of days of the stay―prior to the check-in date.


----------



## Floridaglen

Also found this on Themouseforless website:

"For a Passholder staying at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel, the window to make reservations will be 60 days in advance of check-in, and Disney’s FastPass+ reservations can be held for 7 days or the length of the hotel stay, which, whichever is greater."

So it looks as though you can make Fastpasses for the length of your stay. Hope this helps.


----------



## chbc

Floridaglen said:


> Annual Passholders can plan 7 days of FastPass+ selections within any 30-day period for one park per day. Secure up to 3 experiences per day up to 30 days in advance. And if plans change, it’s easy to update or cancel your selections, subject to availability.
> 
> Passholders with reservations at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel can start making FastPass+ selections as early as 60 days―plus the number of days of the stay―prior to the check-in date.


This is the information that I have been following for our past vacations and would apply, if allowed to do so. We politely state our reservations at BW, AKL, Poly and BLT and our AP's, we asked if all are linked, we check and all are linked, we continue to be repeatedly told only 7 days, and reference is made to the rule. I kindly state that I have read posts, blogs and inquired on our passes, again informed of the rule.


----------



## Floridaglen

I'm fairly sure you are bring told incorrect information by the cast members. Hopefully someone on the forums, who has been in your situation, will be able to advise you shortly. Otherwise I would wait and see what happens when your 60 day window opens up.


----------



## chbc

Floridaglen said:


> I'm fairly sure you are bring told incorrect information by the cast members. Hopefully someone on the forums, who has been in your situation, will be able to advise you shortly. Otherwise I would wait and see what happens when your 60 day window opens up.


Thanks! I believe that you are correct, it does not make any sense that Disney would not permit one to make FP's for length of stay, and all the sources (DVC, Annual Passholders etc.) I have contacted have not heard of this rule, and have stated the information that you posted. We are well within our 60 days, I have been stressed over them not allowing our daughter FP's and closing in on 30 day window.


----------



## chbc

Oh, help me Disney technical information help is stating that this in fact is a rule.

Up to 30 days in advance, you can make FastPass+ selections for yourself and others in your group, including other passholders and Guests with valid theme park tickets. If you have a reservation that includes a stay at a select Walt Disney World Resort hotel, you can make FastPass+ selections up to 60 days before you check in for up to 7 days or the entire length of your stay―whichever is greater!

_To redeem your FastPass+ selections, use your MagicBand or card to check in at the location’s FastPass+ entrance any time during the designated arrival window. If you’ve purchased an annual pass and don’t have a MagicBand yet, you’ll be able to order your complementary MagicBand after you activate your pass at Walt Disney World Resort.

Once you redeem you first 3 FastPass+ selections for a day, you’ll be able to make another selection for the same day using your mobile device or at a FastPass+ kiosk. Enjoy that experience, and you can get another FastPass+ selection―and another―up to park closing, subject to availability._

*OR THE ENTIRE LENGTH OF STAY, 16 days is greater than 7!!!!!!! *
_When your length of stay exceeds 10 days....My reservation reads as four mini vacations and there is no way in their system to make it a 16 day big vacation. This is how supervisors explain it to me. We could have and should have been allowed to make 10 days of reservations, and that there was probably a glitch only allowing 7 days.
If a vacation exceeds 10 days, you may only make FP's for the first 10 days, when vacation days are passed, additional FP's may be attained.  _

I want to plan my vacation, a long vacation and not be focused on making reservations for FP's after I am at WDW. We have stayed longer in the past, all this reminds me why I make our vacations magical, not Disney, and why we have vacationed at WDW less, and for not as long.


----------



## DVC4US

Are you doing a split stay?  If so, this might be the problem.  The 7-day AP rule is for those not staying on property.  I have a 10 day stay planned for June and I am currently holding 8 days of FPS.

Have you called Disney IT?


----------



## epcotty

I don't understand how to modify on the website anymore.  I try and then it redirects me to where you book new ones and even going from there it's impossible, thinking you're trying to book 2 of the same attraction.


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

I apologize if I missed a similar question!  When, exactly, can we book a 4th FP.  Can anyone confirm that you can get another FP as soon as you enter the turnstile for your 3rd?

Our last FP at AK is the safari, and then we will be hopping over to EP.  Can we attempt to get an EP FP as soon as we enter the line (scanning the first time)?  Or do we need to wait until we get off?  That's such a long ride, so that time would be very valuable.

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyHereWeCome! said:


> I apologize if I missed a similar question!  When, exactly, can we book a 4th FP.  Can anyone confirm that you can get another FP as soon as you enter the turnstile for your 3rd?
> 
> Our last FP at AK is the safari, and then we will be hopping over to EP.  Can we attempt to get an EP FP as soon as we enter the line (scanning the first time)?  Or do we need to wait until we get off?  That's such a long ride, so that time would be very valuable.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you can book #4 as soon as you tap the tapstile for #3.


----------



## chbc

DVC4US said:


> Are you doing a split stay?  If so, this might be the problem.  The 7-day AP rule is for those not staying on property.  I have a 10 day stay planned for June and I am currently holding 8 days of FPS.
> 
> Have you called Disney IT?





chbc said:


> Help and answers...at long last. I have spent the day on this, tucked in with a cold, calling Disney with three phones, on the computer and iPad.*There is no rule or policy that states that one may only have 7 FP days reserved, or a max of 10 for a longer stay.*  In the end, I can say that I spoke with kind and polite cast members who were genuinely perplexed as to why I had been given the false information, followed by a promise to resolve this by emailing the departments involved, and discussing in weekly meeting no rule such as this exists.
> I myself continued further in calling Disney Technical Assistance ( I would have been transferred again, earlier, but had to get some things done here at home) yet once again, today. I quite simply could not believe the rule, the interpretation did not make sense by the tech from an earlier conversation and called once again to state that I had made numerous calls and inquiries to Disney departments that agreed with my position and FP experience. *I got the answer from a wonderful woman in the tech department, the system will not allow for more than the 7 FP's made.* Disney's system will not allow for more than 7 through MDX, and when calling in, a system override is required to acquire more days of FP's.
> Do I believe that this will be fixed, NO. I think it would be way to costly to and out of their realm to make the repair, it should have been addressed with MDX, the bands etc. I doubt it was of concern, as we have always been seen as rather odd to Disney for playing in their parks for extended days, shocked is more accurate. The remedy in my advisement would be to inform departments of the systems capabilities, the overrides that are required be part of training and _an understanding of entire length of stay_. In addition, a blurb sentence added to MDX, AP and Hotel information that stays longer require one to call for FP's.
> *Do I have my FP's, No.* This has been frustrating, exhausting, time consuming, data eating usage since the latter part of April. I will live to park plan another day, for it is in the planning with FP's, ADR's, touring plans etc. to enjoy the parks, have family fun, experience magic, discover the details and revel in the wonder that is WDW! No, I do not have a fever, just a cold and a bad case of Disneyitis. *The good- being kind was not mistaken for weakness, complimented on being well spoken in the face of frustration and polite after numerous conversations. The bad-staying on the line for the survey after receiving genuine help (not Disneyspeak/placating/pat answers) and having the call drop immediately. So, shout outs to Pierre, Virginia and Roberta and a host of others.   *


----------



## epcotty

I feel kind of dumb  but I don't understand editing (or how you would delete if need be) on the new setup on the site.  Do you need to redo everything just to change the time on one FP?  It used to be so easy, of course that couldn't last I guess


----------



## chbc

epcotty said:


> I feel kind of dumb  but I don't understand editing (or how you would delete if need be) on the new setup on the site.  Do you need to redo everything just to change the time on one FP?  It used to be so easy, of course that couldn't last I guess


On MDX, first click the current fastpass, then click modify.


----------



## epcotty

chbc said:


> On MDX, first click the current fastpass, then click modify.


All that does is redirect me to the initial fastpass booking page that you see when you first start with and I don't see any specific FP anywhere.  It seems I have to go through the whole process again just to change the time on one.  This is the experience on the computer anyway (I haven't tried it on the phone yet, is that any better?)


----------



## DVC4US

epcotty said:


> All that does is redirect me to the initial fastpass booking page that you see when you first start with and I don't see any specific FP anywhere.  It seems I have to go through the whole process again just to change the time on one.  This is the experience on the computer anyway (I haven't tried it on the phone yet, is that any better?)



On MDE click on FastPass - once your FPs come up then click on "view details" for the one you want to change - it should bring up a screen that will allow you modify the FP.  Click on modify - select the people in your group you want to change for - then it will bring up options for you.  If you want more times then the ones showing then click on "view details and more times" under the ride.

If this is not happening for you then you might be experience a glitch.


----------



## epcotty

DVC4US said:


> On MDE click on FastPass - once your FPs come up then click on "view details" for the one you want to change - it should bring up a screen that will allow you modify the FP.  Click on modify - select the people in your group you want to change for - then it will bring up options for you.  If you want more times then the ones showing then click on "view details and more times" under the ride.
> 
> If this is not happening for you then you might be experience a glitch.


Right after I click on modify it immediately redirects me to the initial FP page without any info  about the FP I'm trying to modify.  I hope it's a glitch


----------



## DVC4US

@chbc - I'm confused.  Are you saying you still haven't been able to get FPs past 7 days?  If that is what Disney is telling you then it is not correct.  I have a reservation for 6/9 -6/19 and I hold FPs for the 11th to the 18th which is 8 days for all of my guests.  I just went in and booked a FP for me on the 9th and 10th which gives me FPs for 10 days.  I have an AP so I don't know if that will make a difference.  

Maybe @mesaboy2 or @hiroMYhero will have a better answer.


----------



## DVC4US

epcotty said:


> Right after I click on modify it immediately redirects me to the initial FP page without any info  about the FP I'm trying to modify.  I hope it's a glitch



It does sound like a glitch - just worked for me.  Have you tried on the app yet?  It's basically the same procedure.  Yesterday when the website was having so many issues I was able to book my FPs on the app with no problem.  You could try a different browser or clear your cookies.


----------



## marciemi

epcotty - I agree with the above folks.  If you were just trying yesterday, the system was messed up a lot with all the new changes.  Try again today - when you select Modify, the next screen should give you your party where you can just select "all", and the following screen should either let you change the time of the current experience or change to a whole new experience.  It works almost identically on the phone or a desktop.  I'd try the phone if you haven't or just try again today (maybe log in and out) because it really just sounds like a glitch (mine yesterday kept dropping people from my party, giving me error messages, or just locking up).


----------



## epcotty

Thanks for the responses.  DVC4US- Haven't tried on the app yet although I have it downloaded.  Thanks for the suggestions.  marciemi- I was just trying yesterday.  I'll try again sometime and then post what it does.  Hopefully it'll do what it's supposed to for me.  I guess it can be glitchy sometimes


----------



## DVC4US

epcotty said:


> Thanks for the responses.  DVC4US- Haven't tried on the app yet although I have it downloaded.  Thanks for the suggestions.  marciemi- I was just trying yesterday.  I'll try again sometime and then post what it does.  Hopefully it'll do what it's supposed to for me.  I *guess* it can be glitchy sometimes



There is no "guess" about it. LOL  Disney IT is not the best and glitches happen all the time.  Try today and hopefully it will work like it is supposed to.

I was on the phone with a guest relations CM yesterday and she was trying to give me an "any time use FP" for an issue I had.  We have 8 people under 2 reservations and it took her over 30 mins(including putting me on hold at one point) to figure out why all 8 of us wouldn't show up.  Finally got it resolved.  So even the CM experience the problems we are dealing with.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> @chbc - I'm confused.  Are you saying you still haven't been able to get FPs past 7 days?  If that is what Disney is telling you then it is not correct.  I have a reservation for 6/9 -6/19 and I hold FPs for the 11th to the 18th which is 8 days for all of my guests.  I just went in and booked a FP for me on the 9th and 10th which gives me FPs for 10 days.  I have an AP so I don't know if that will make a difference.
> 
> Maybe @mesaboy2 or @hiroMYhero will have a better answer.


It appears to be a glitch based on the combination of multiple DVC bookings + the attached ticket. Onsite > onsite > onsite > onsite keeps the FP booking window open with the ability to book for the total of ticket entitlements.

IT, in the recent past, has been able to manually book FPs for guests who were blocked from booking due to a glitch. 

The only way @chbc can max out her FP booking is to add on a day of FPs as the booking window rolls forward - this should be available to her because the 60-day rolling booking window is available to all onsite guests with valid tickets - applies even when they move offsite. 

If @chbc can't book additional FPs when the window rolls forward, there's a glitch with her ticket.


----------



## twoolle

wed100105 said:


> We are a party of 6, with three adults, an eight year old, a four year old' and two month old. We are going to split HS (morning) and Epcot (afternoon/evening) and probably back to HS for the Star Wars fireworks. Our tip is June 18-26, and with all the new attractions I am expecting bigger crowds than we originally anticipated.
> 
> Right now I have fast passes for all of us at TSM at 9-10. We want to do Jedi training first and then ride TSM, hopefully twice if we are able to sign up for Jedi academy fast enough. I have ended up canceling my tier two FP for HS thinking that I would get to make FP selections for Epcot for that afternoon if possible as soon as we use our TSM fast pass. Is that a smart move or should I just try to rope drop TSM and make my fast passes for Epcot? We are spending Sunday morning at Epcot (no fast passes). I was hoping to utilize the rider switch as much as possible by booking two people at soarin and getting rider switch passes for the rest of us and doing the same at test track. However, we will defiantly want the new Frozen ride too. What do you all suggest??? Should I cancel TSM in order to book Epcot fast passes?



I hope you get some advice here as I am having the same dilemma as you!


----------



## 4inapod

We are doing our first split stay 8/10-8/14 at *** Room only, than 8/14-8/20 to CSR for visa free dining with 8 day tickets.  I have searched the boards but can not find an answer to my questions.  
1.  I believe I read my 60 days to book FP+ will only start from my 8/14 CSR ressie because I had to book my tickets with that ressie to get FD.  Is this correct?
2.  Is there anyway I can book FP+ for my park days for 8/11-8/13?  If not, how do I get FP+ for these park days?
3.  Can I somehow link my tickets to my first stay of 8/10-8/13?
4.  I also read I had to go to a Customer Service in a park to activate my tickets if I wanted to use them for my first stay.  Can I do this at TL water park? or is there an easier way to do this?

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

4inapod said:


> We are doing our first split stay 8/10-8/14 at *** Room only, than 8/14-8/20 to CSR for visa free dining with 8 day tickets.  I have searched the boards but can not find an answer to my questions.
> 1.  I believe I read my 60 days to book FP+ will only start from my 8/14 CSR ressie because I had to book my tickets with that ressie to get FD.  Is this correct?
> 2.  Is there anyway I can book FP+ for my park days for 8/11-8/13?  If not, how do I get FP+ for these park days?
> 3.  Can I somehow link my tickets to my first stay of 8/10-8/13?
> 4.  I also read I had to go to a Customer Service in a park to activate my tickets if I wanted to use them for my first stay.  Can I do this at TL water park? or is there an easier way to do this?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help.



You have to have tickets linked to each reservation in order to book fastpasses.  If you don't have tickets linked to one, you can't book fastpasses.  The reservation that you have tickets linked to already will be the only reservation you can make fastpasses for.  I am confused with what you are saying.  Are you only planning to be in the parks for 8 days during your entire stay or are you wanting to buy another ticket?


----------



## ksm5084

Sorry if this is repetitive...for my trip in June, we're heading over to Epcot just for our Soarin FP at 1 PM (we have other morning plans already). I would like to schedule the rest of our fastpasses at MK for later that evening/night. Can I just schedule the one at Epcot and then while at EPCOT, schedule my remaining two for MK? Thank you in advance


----------



## hiroMYhero

ksm5084 said:


> Can I just schedule the one at Epcot and then while at EPCOT, schedule my remaining two for MK? Thank you in advance


After you enter the FP line at Epcot, you can schedule for MK.


----------



## ksm5084

hiroMYhero said:


> After you enter the FP line at Epcot, you can schedule for MK.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## cadd10

I am hoping someone can answer my question, which was covered in this post earlier, but I wanted to be sure.
I am making my FP+ reservations tomorrow at 7am.  My problem park is EPCOT and the tiers.  Can I pre-book just (1) FP+ for FEA at 9:30am and no others?  Do you think any of the other tier 1's will be available after I scan the mickey head and, if so, will I be able to book them even if I didn't pre-book (2) tier 2's?
TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

cadd10 said:


> Do you think any of the other tier 1's will be available after I scan the mickey head and, if so, will I be able to book them even if I didn't pre-book (2) tier 2's?


The new FP system won't allow you to book another Tier 1 if you have not used 2 Tier 2 FPs. The new system knows you have not used your initial 3 and won't allow the 2nd Tier 1.

You can book your Tier 2s and just scan your band at the FP tapstile to "use" them. Choose 2 Tier 2s that will be easy to move up in time so that you can use them quickly and book a Tier 1 as your 4th of the day.


----------



## Cluelyss

cadd10 said:


> I am hoping someone can answer my question, which was covered in this post earlier, but I wanted to be sure.
> I am making my FP+ reservations tomorrow at 7am.  My problem park is EPCOT and the tiers.  Can I pre-book just (1) FP+ for FEA at 9:30am and no others?  Do you think any of the other tier 1's will be available after I scan the mickey head and, if so, will I be able to book them even if I didn't pre-book (2) tier 2's?
> TIA!


FYI - I've heard that there are no pre-11 FPs for FEA after 6/27 for some reason, though Norway will allegedly be opening at 9. Can't verify for all dates, but I was online the minute FEA went live yesterday, and 11 was the earliest available on my date in July. Hoping this changes, but in your situation, you could schedule your tier 2 "throwaways" at 9 and 10, do FEA at 11 then immediately book your 4th once you enter the queue. You may have a shot at a later tier 1 at that time?


----------



## cadd10

Thanks for all your help, hiroMYhero and Cluelyss!


----------



## undertheseas

Sorry to ask what is probably a dumb question but I wanted to make sure I understand.  DH has a conference in November at a non-Disney hotel.  I'd like to check in to a Disney resort 2 days before the conference and get park tickets for 8 days.  We'll check out, move to the non-Disney hotel but my DD and I will go to the parks for the next 5 days.  Then we'll go back to a Disney resort for a couple more days.  Does that mean I can only book FP+ 60 days before for the couple of days at the beginning of the trip and the remaining days can only be booked 30 days before?

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

undertheseas said:


> Does that mean I can only book FP+ 60 days before for the couple of days at the beginning of the trip and the remaining days can only be booked 30 days before?


No, your 60 day window opens and you'll book for check-in through checkout day. Then, the 60-day window begins rolling and you'll book the rest of your park days 60 days in advance of each park day.

See mesaboy2's Split Stay section of the original post.


----------



## undertheseas

Thanks HiroMyhero!  I appreciate it, I read it several times and just made myself more confused!


----------



## Floridaglen

hiroMYhero said:


> After you enter the FP line at Epcot, you can schedule for MK.


I thought your first three FP+ had to be in the same park so the OP won't be able to plan their remaining two in MK


----------



## hiroMYhero

Floridaglen said:


> I thought your first three FP+ had to be in the same park so the OP won't be able to plan their remaining two in MK


The new system allows for park hopping and scheduling FPs. This has been confirmed by @marciemi and others who have been assessing the new system and reporting back to this thread. It's a great change that benefits those with hoppers.

After the PP uses the only Epcot FP, the system allows the booking of the other two initial FPs in another park.


----------



## Floridaglen

hiroMYhero said:


> The new system allows for park hopping and scheduling FPs. This has been confirmed by @marciemi and others who have been assessing the new system and reporting back to this thread. It's a great change that benefits those with hoppers.
> 
> After the PP uses the only Epcot FP, the system allows the booking of the other two initial FPs in another park.


Thanks for that, I had no idea. So to get this straight in my head -  the first FP can be booked in advance but the second two in another park are basically same day Fastpasses.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Floridaglen said:


> Thanks for that, I had no idea. So to get this straight in my head -  the first FP can be booked in advance but the second two in another park are basically same day Fastpasses.


Perfect - you've got it!  Day of via the app before arrival to the 2nd park.


----------



## wed100105

Has anyone been recently and have had success with one person having a fast pass and getting a rider switch pass for the remaining adult and kids in the group?


----------



## Cluelyss

cadd10 said:


> Thanks for all your help, hiroMYhero and Cluelyss!


Curious how booking went for you this morning @cadd10? Did FEA show times before 11 am on your date?


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Snurk71 - I'm going to move your post to another thread (SDFP).


----------



## pjtoadie

hiroMYhero said:


> The new system allows for park hopping and scheduling FPs. This has been confirmed by @marciemi and others who have been assessing the new system and reporting back to this thread. It's a great change that benefits those with hoppers.
> 
> After the PP uses the only Epcot FP, the system allows the booking of the other two initial FPs in another park.



This is great! For our upcoming trip we'll be at Epcot 3 separate times so we'll be able to do FEA, Soarin, and TT. On our first day we'll only be at Epcot for a few hours then we're headed to MK. The fact I can book just one FP at Epcot (FEA, Soarin, or TT) and then while I'm in line for that I can book my other initial two at MK is awesome!


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I purchased a gold AP for our upcoming trip, however our plans have changed and we have to go during a blackout period. I can't upgrade the ticket until I get there.
Can I make a FP on a blackout day with an AP?


----------



## DVC4US

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I purchased a gold AP for our upcoming trip, however our plans have changed and we we have to go during a blackout period. I can't upgrade the ticket until I get there.
> Can I make a FP on a blackout day with an AP?



I don't think so,  I have a Gold AP and DD were going for her birthday in March.  It would only let me make FPs up to the 17th - the days were not available.

Have you called to see if you can upgrade before hand?


----------



## marciemi

DVC4US said:


> I don't think so,  I have a Gold AP and DD were going for her birthday in March.  It would only let me make FPs up to the 17th - the days were not available.
> 
> Have you called to see if you can upgrade before hand?


I agree with both of these.  We're local and have the Platinum passes but have friends with the FL Resident Weekday passes.  If I try to book with them, all Saturday and Sunday dates are greyed out so I'm sure you'd have the same with blackout dates.  I'd also recommend calling and upgrading before you go if booking FPP's in advance is important to you.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I'm sad, I called and I can't upgrade the AP over the phone. This trip I won't be able to book any FP at the 60 day mark.


----------



## rdominy

If we are staying onsite but we have three family members staying offsite with ticket media attached to their MDX profiles how do I link them to our account so that they can make FP+ reservations with us at 60 days out?

I'm assuming that all FP+ reservations will be made the same and then I'll have to modify them for ride preferences based on the guest.


----------



## beesly

hiroMYhero said:


> No, your 60 day window opens and you'll book for check-in through checkout day. Then, the 60-day window begins rolling and you'll book the rest of your park days 60 days in advance of each park day.
> 
> See mesaboy2's Split Stay section of the original post.



Is this possibly different for APs than for regular tickets? I have an AP and have a split stay coming up - on site @ ASMu 7/21-7/22, off-site for a conference 7/22-7/27, and back on site @ Caribbean Beach 7/27-7/28. My 60-day window opened two days ago for 7/21-7/22. Yesterday morning at 7am ET I signed on thinking I'd be able to book for 7/23 - nothing. All dates after 7/22 are grayed out. I tried again later in the day thinking there might be some lingering IT issues with the recent FP time change, but I still couldn't book. It seems like instead of giving me a rolling 60-day window, MDE reverted to my 30-day AP window for days without an on-site resort reservation, and I'll have to wait until the 60-day window for my second on-site stay to go back and reserve FPs for 7/23-7/27.

*EDIT*: Just a case of user error... I am able to make FP+ selections now with a rolling 60-day window beyond my first check-out date.


----------



## Cluelyss

rdominy said:


> If we are staying onsite but we have three family members staying offsite with ticket media attached to their MDX profiles how do I link them to our account so that they can make FP+ reservations with us at 60 days out?
> 
> I'm assuming that all FP+ reservations will be made the same and then I'll have to modify them for ride preferences based on the guest.


You'll need to link them as family & friends. They'll get an email that they'll need to accept before you are officially linked.


----------



## pixiedustaholic

Quick question and I do apologize if this has been covered already.  If I only schedule 1 FP in advance, would I be eligible to start acquiring my additional FPs as soon as that one is used without regard to tiering?  For example, if I book a FP for TT at Epcot at 9:00am and no other FPs, can I use my FP and then immediately acquire one for Soarin'?  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Cluelyss

pixiedustaholic said:


> Quick question and I do apologize if this has been covered already.  If I only schedule 1 FP in advance, would I be eligible to start acquiring my additional FPs as soon as that one is used without regard to tiering?  For example, if I book a FP for TT at Epcot at 9:00am and no other FPs, can I use my FP and then immediately acquire one for Soarin'?  Hope that makes sense.


In order to schedule an additional tier 1 in the same park, you must first use (or let expire) all 3 original FPs.


----------



## pixiedustaholic

Cluelyss said:


> In order to schedule an additional tier 1 in the same park, you must first use (or let expire) all 3 original FPs.



Just to make sure I understand correctly:  I HAVE to book 3 FPs in advance?  I'm not interested in the other attractions on the Tier 2 list.  This would be our 2nd day in the park and will cover the Tier 2 attractions my family is interested in on the 1st day we're in Epcot.  So, I need to go ahead and book 2 of them anyway?  That seems wasteful since I would be holding FP times that I will not use and another guest may want.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pixiedustaholic said:


> So, I need to go ahead and book 2 of them anyway?  That seems wasteful since I would be holding FP times that I will not use and another guest may want.


The only way to get a 2nd Tier 1 is to use your initial 3 FPs. A recent DISer reported that allowing a FP to expire didn't solve the "use all 3" and she had to book and tap the FP tapstile to register usage. 

Although it seems wasteful to book unnecessary Tier 2s, it's Disney's method for limiting Tier 1 FP usage. Book 2 Tier 2s that you can Modify to use/tap in succession with very little wait to be able to book another Tier 1 as your 4th of the day.


----------



## cadd10

Cluelyss said:


> Curious how booking went for you this morning @cadd10? Did FEA show times before 11 am on your date?


Yes, the first available time for FEA was 11am.  Thankfully, I was prepared.  I got it for the day we go to the left into World Showcase.  I was wondering if it would work going there first at 9am, but I didn't want to chance it.  

Will the ride open early for morning EMH?


----------



## DVC4US

I have FPs already booked for our party of 8.  Can I cancel 1 person on one of the days and not mess up the other 7 people?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> I have FPs already booked for our party of 8.  Can I cancel 1 person on one of the days and not mess up the other 7 people?


Yes. Go to Change Party on the app and it allows you to make the change there.

Or, if 1 person wants a different FP, use Modify and change the FP for that specific person.


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Go to Change Party on the app and it allows you to make the change there.
> 
> Or, if 1 person wants a different FP, use Modify and change the FP for that specific person.



Thanks - that's what I thought but wanted to double check before I tried it.


----------



## beesly

So, it turned out just to be user error on my part. I have the rolling 60-day window even with the AP. I went back and edited my original post to try to avoid any future confusion. Sorry about that!


----------



## Naterfan

My family and I are going to WDW this fall and I have no experience with scheduling FP.  When I go the schedule a ride or show, will all three of us be lumped together or will I have to schedule each of us individually?  We're all on my MDE account.


----------



## hiroMYhero

beesly said:


> So, it turned out just to be user error on my part. I have the rolling 60-day window even with the AP. I went back and edited my original post to try to avoid any future confusion. Sorry about that!


Thanks for coming back! I'll edit mine too as well as removed it from yours to not confuse anyone with my posted info.


----------



## Cluelyss

Naterfan said:


> My family and I are going to WDW this fall and I have no experience with scheduling FP.  When I go the schedule a ride or show, will all three of us be lumped together or will I have to schedule each of us individually?  We're all on my MDE account.


You have the option to select those individuals you want to include in your booking party. If you intend to do everything together, just "select all" at the beginning of the process.


----------



## jlundeen

Naterfan said:


> My family and I are going to WDW this fall and I have no experience with scheduling FP.  When I go the schedule a ride or show, will all three of us be lumped together or will I have to schedule each of us individually?  We're all on my MDE account.


Check out the first page of this thread for a TON of information and tips oh how to use the FP+ app.


----------



## timmyray79

Going to disney for first time in June this year

We have me, wife, 5 yr old...and 1 yr old...we have park hopper 

one day my 5 yr old and me are using all of our FP in MK and not using my wife's FP and going to Epcot to ride
Soarin...

since we cannot reserve FP in two areas my question is if we put my wifes magic band on 5 yr old and since he is less than 7 an adult has to ride with him if that would be doable?


----------



## hiroMYhero

cadd10 said:


> Yes, the first available time for FEA was 11am.  Thankfully, I was prepared.  I got it for the day we go to the left into World Showcase.  I was wondering if it would work going there first at 9am, but I didn't want to chance it.
> 
> Will the ride open early for morning EMH?


@EGW113 is reporting that FEA is available to book for a 9:00a FP return window.

ETA: the 9:00a FP return window is only available for the first week that FEA is open. 11:00a is the first FP return window from June 27th forward. Thank you, @Cluelyss!


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> @EGW113 is reporting that FEA is available to book for a 9:00a FP return window.
> 
> That could change up the strategy of FP for FEA, move up and use/tap FP #2, move up and use/tap FP #3. You could potentially book for another FP by 10:00 or so depending on how fast you can use/tap the 2 Tier 2s.



For what date? Or is this for SDFP?  I just did a random check of dates in June & July and none are showing anything before 11am.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> For what date? Or is this for SDFP?  I just did a random check of dates in June & July and none are showing anything before 11am.


@EGW113 said for June 21st. I'd only seen the 11:00a time so thought that was confirmed. Possibly not?


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> @EGW113 said for June 21st. I'd only seen the 11:00a time so thought that was confirmed. Possibly not?



Just checked June 21st on both the computer and app and it show no availability at all for FEA.  

I'm planning a trip in Aug that will include FEA so definitely interested in opening time and FP availability time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@marciemi is in Epcot and has confirmed some *FP* *park* *hopping* info that continues as reported previously:

When two or more FPs have been booked for Park #1, as soon as FP #1 has been used, a FP for Park #2 can be booked via the app. All other FPs for Park #1 remain intact and you technically will have FPs for 2 parks at the same time!


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> @EGW113 said for June 21st. I'd only seen the 11:00a time so thought that was confirmed. Possibly not?


The first week only opened with FPs starting at 9. After the 27 they start at 11.  At least as of now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> The first week only opened with FPs starting at 9. After the 27 they start at 11.  At least as of now.


Thanks for clarifying!  So the strategy of throwaway Tier 2s before 11:00 is still best.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for clarifying!  So the strategy of throwaway Tier 2s before 11:00 is still best.


And to confirm, the throwaways can't just expire in order to book a 2nd tier 1? They need to at least be tapped, correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> And to confirm, the throwaways can't just expire in order to book a 2nd tier 1? They need to at least be tapped, correct?


Yes, tapped to "use." I'm updating that other thread so will quote your above post over there.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, tapped to "use." I'm updating that other thread so will quote your above post over there.


Thx!!


----------



## CJK

Have there been anymore reports of FP windows opening before 7am? I've seen people say that they were able to book as early as 4:30amEST. Any info on this? I'm flying at 8am on my FP window day, so I would actually love to be able to book my FP's before 7am. Thanks for any info!


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, tapped to "use." I'm updating that other thread so will quote your above post over there.


Has someone else tested this or has it changed lately?  I know I was able to do this earlier when I tested - I had two Tier 2's at Epcot that expired before I even got to the park and then used the Tier 1.  As soon as I used the Tier 1 I could make a FPP for another Tier 1 but it effectively "froze" my other two Tier 2's (if I tried to change them then I just got an error message).  So I did just go past the two windows without tapping/using the Tier 2's.  I'll test this again the next time I'm at Epcot but not sure when that will be.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> Has someone else tested this or has it changed lately?  I know I was able to do this earlier when I tested - I had two Tier 2's at Epcot that expired before I even got to the park and then used the Tier 1.  As soon as I used the Tier 1 I could make a FPP for another Tier 1 but it effectively "froze" my other two Tier 2's (if I tried to change them then I just got an error message).  So I did just go past the two windows without tapping/using the Tier 2's.  I'll test this again the next time I'm at Epcot but not sure when that will be.


It was recently reported in the last week or so. The CM advised to tap to use up the Tier 2.

The DISer used her Tier 2 but others had returned to the room and she couldn't book another Tier 1 for the group because of the expired Tier 2s and she couldn't just Cancel them either.


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> It was recently reported in the last week or so. The CM advised to tap to use up the Tier 2.
> 
> The DISer used her Tier 2 but others had returned to the room and she couldn't book another Tier 1 for the group because of the expired Tier 2s and she couldn't just Cancel them either.


Ah, may be a new change then.  If I get a chance to test this again I will but right now all my FPP's are tied up in Frozen & new Soarin' FPP's for when my kids are home the end of the month.  Probably doesn't hurt to plan to do in the meantime!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> Ah, may be a new change then.  If I get a chance to test this again I will but right now all my FPP's are tied up in Frozen & new Soarin' FPP's for when my kids are home the end of the month.  Probably doesn't hurt to plan to do in the meantime!


We had discussed if you needed to test it but because it was reported and with CMs advising "tapping out," didn't want you to waste time on it.

If I make it into a park mid-month, I can test it, or, if someone is going soon maybe they can report back.


----------



## SgtTibbs

When using a Fastpass+ on Mission Space, can you choose Orange/Green when you get there or do you need to decide that when you book the fastpass?


----------



## siskaren

SgtTibbs said:


> When using a Fastpass+ on Mission Space, can you choose Orange/Green when you get there or do you need to decide that when you book the fastpass?



You choose it when you get there.


----------



## preemiemama

hiroMYhero said:


> We had discussed if you needed to test it but because it was reported and with CMs advising "tapping out," didn't want you to waste time on it.
> 
> If I make it into a park mid-month, I can test it, or, if someone is going soon maybe they can report back.



I am interested in this as well- we are going mid-July and I have an Imagination FP+ that I would love to let expire instead of have to rush to tap on the way to a late breakfast reservation.  Hopefully someone will report back before the end of June and I can adjust accordingly.  

So excited for the tip about using the first one in a park and then being able to make the park hopping one for the next park immediately after.  That is going to be a great help on a few of our days!  Thank you both for keeping us all updated on the changes- with all the uncertainty in the park hours, etc. for the summer, it helps to have a few tricks up our sleeves...


----------



## meldud

I am now super confused, having trawled my way through this thread.  I have been to WDW several times, so understand the FP+ system as it was last year. 
Lots of suggestions to "tap out" in order to "use' FP+, but does this have to be within the timed slot?  We are hoping to do a few park hopping days.


----------



## jaz0308

Ok 2 questions:

1.  When it comes to "tapping out" a tier 2 FP so that you can then schedule at another park do you have to go through the entire queue to the 2nd tapping point or is it enough to tap at the first one and walk away?  

2.  Is it still in effect that you have to schedule all 3 original FPs at the same park?  I can't do a tier 1 at EPCOT and then my Tier 2 FPs at DHS correct?  I know it has always been this way but things are changing so fast!


----------



## Cluelyss

jaz0308 said:


> Ok 2 questions:
> 
> 1.  When it comes to "tapping out" a tier 2 FP so that you can then schedule at another park do you have to go through the entire queue to the 2nd tapping point or is it enough to tap at the first one and walk away?
> 
> 2.  Is it still in effect that you have to schedule all 3 original FPs at the same park?  I can't do a tier 1 at EPCOT and then my Tier 2 FPs at DHS correct?  I know it has always been this way but things are changing so fast!


1. Just the first

2. Yes, original selections must be in the same park. But you can make 1, 2 or 3. The other day I had only Soarin' scheduled in Epcot, and as soon as I passed the first tapstyle, I was able to make 2 FPs for later that day in MK.


----------



## SgtTibbs

If my wife decides to take a spa day and not come to the park, can I bring/use her Magic Band to use the Fastpass+'s tied to it?  ( Meaning she won't have used it to enter the park that day. )

(I hate spa's, people touch you! ick)


----------



## meldud

Cluelyss said:


> 1. Just the first
> 
> 2. Yes, original selections must be in the same park. But you can make 1, 2 or 3. The other day I had only Soarin' scheduled in Epcot, and as soon as I passed the first tapstyle, I was able to make 2 FPs for later that day in MK.



Now this is interesting.  I assumed we would need to make "throwaway" FP+ in order to get some in another park and hopping. There are a few parks where we feel a fastness is a waste and would prefer to use them up elsewhere (even if we have to wait for same day).  Do I assume that the last 2 FP+ were not Tier 1 or those highly sought after?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SgtTibbs said:


> If my wife decides to take a spa day and not come to the park, can I bring/use her Magic Band to use the Fastpass+'s tied to it?  ( Meaning she won't have used it to enter the park that day. )
> 
> (I hate spa's, people touch you! ick)


No problem at all. FP tapstiles only search for FP data ~ not ticket usage. She can enjoy the spa and you'll have 3 extra FPs!


----------



## SgtTibbs

hiroMYhero said:


> No problem at all. FP tapstiles only search for FP data ~ not ticket usage. She can enjoy the spa and you'll have 3 extra FPs!



Thanks, and if I attached a second band to her account, she'll still be able to get into our room and/or join me in the park if plans change correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SgtTibbs said:


> Thanks, and if I attached a second band to her account, she'll still be able to get into our room and/or join me in the park if plans change correct?


Correct. Or, if she has any type of plastic ticket linked to her MDE Profile that will also work for park entry.


----------



## jlundeen

SgtTibbs said:


> Thanks, and if I attached a second band to her account, she'll still be able to get into our room and/or join me in the park if plans change correct?


Yep...I have 6 different bands that I use interchangeably.  (Color coordinate with what I'm wearing or my mood when I put it on....)  They have to all be active and show up on her MDE account.


----------



## jaz0308

Cluelyss said:


> 1. Just the first
> 
> 2. Yes, original selections must be in the same park. But you can make 1, 2 or 3. The other day I had only Soarin' scheduled in Epcot, and as soon as I passed the first tapstyle, I was able to make 2 FPs for later that day in MK.


Oh this is interesting and what I was hoping!  Thank you!


----------



## LisaRay

I have a quick question.
We have a room only booked on a Friday the day before our package starts on a Saturday so does that mean that we can't book any FP for that arrival/room only day. That Friday of our room only is the day after Thanksgiving so I know there won't be any FP left if we have to do them after we activate our tickets at Guest Relations!


----------



## siskaren

LisaRay said:


> I have a quick question.
> 1. We have a room only booked on a Friday the day before our package starts on a Saturday so does that mean that we can't book any FP for that arrival/room only day.
> 
> 2. That Friday of our room only is the day after Thanksgiving so I know there won't be any FP left if we have to do them after we activate our tickets at Guest Relations!



1. Correct. 

2. I doubt there wouldn't be *any* same day FPs available, especially at MK.


----------



## LisaRay

siskaren said:


> 1. Correct.
> 
> 2. I doubt there wouldn't be *any* same day FPs available, especially at MK.



yes I know there won't be any same day FP that's why I was hoping I could book them ahead. It sucks that we have the reservation etc and can't book them. We are getting enough ticket days so that we can go into the parks on that Friday but I don't know why now.
I thought maybe after my package arrival day started on Saturday I could go back and add FP for that Friday too.


----------



## LisaRay

siskaren said:


> 1. Correct.
> 
> 2. I doubt there wouldn't be *any* same day FPs available, especially at MK.



Sorry I just re-read this. When I 1st read it I thought you were agreeing with me that there wouldn't be ANY FP available. LOL. I get what your saying now after re-reading it. MK is my best bet for SDFP booking on arrival day. Thanks.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Is the booking window for FP+ 7am or midnight? 
I'm arriving August 9 at ALL STAR SPORTS resort. My first park day is August 10. 
What time should I set my alarm for, and on what exact day. June has 30 days, July has 31.... So what exact moment can I get my passes?


----------



## marciemi

A couple updates from testing today.  I know people have said they weren't able to do this, but I have tried before and today was again able to book a second Tier 1 after only using the first Tier 1 and being past my windows for the two Tier 2's (I did not use either of them).  Here are the two Tier 2's I had booked:

I also had Living With the Land from around 1:30-2:30 (Tier 1).  After I used LWTL (first ride I did), I went in and tried to book another Tier 1 while past the Tier 2 windows but without using or tapping them.  The first screen looked like it wouldn't let me do it:

But when I selected one of the times shown for LWTL again (only remaining Tier 1 at that point), it went right through.

I did notice that once I went back into my FPP's on the home screen that the two Tier 2's had disappeared at that point and all that showed was the remaining Tier 1.  I tested the FPP (just tapped and it turned green at LWTL) and then was able to book yet another.  (This time I just cancelled it after).


----------



## marciemi

The next thing I tested once again (okay, had my husband test who was there with me) was making 2 FPP's in Epcot and then booking for another park after using only the first.  We booked Spaceship Earth and Pixar.  As soon as he scanned at SE, I was able to book Small World at MK for later in the evening, even though he still had Pixar at Epcot in the meantime.  Both showed up on MDE.  Since I did this on Saturday as well, I didn't test to make sure they both worked and just cancelled them (since we weren't actually planning to go to MK and had no desire to see the Pixar shorts again) but the system allowed me to do this.  Just confirming!


----------



## marciemi

Finally, I'm just checking to see what we know about when these "Super Anytime" FPP's are given out?  I know in the past if you had a FPP cancelled you usually got something in a similar class, valid only that day and only in that park.  Last night we had the JB show FPP cancelled due to weather and the FPP they gave us was good for almost everything in all 4 parks, for both yesterday and today!  I had just never seen this before:


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> A couple updates from testing today.  I know people have said they weren't able to do this, but I have tried before and today was again able to book a second Tier 1 after only using the first Tier 1 and being past my windows for the two Tier 2's (I did not use either of them).  Here are the two Tier 2's I had booked:
> View attachment 172348
> I also had Living With the Land from around 1:30-2:30 (Tier 1).  After I used LWTL (first ride I did), I went in and tried to book another Tier 1 while past the Tier 2 windows but without using or tapping them.  The first screen looked like it wouldn't let me do it:
> View attachment 172349
> But when I selected one of the times, it went right through.
> View attachment 172350
> I did notice that once I went back into my FPP's on the home screen that the two Tier 2's had disappeared at that point and all that showed was the remaining Tier 1.  I tested the FPP (just tapped and it turned green at LWTL) and then was able to book yet another.  (This time I just cancelled it after).


Thanks, Marcie!

So, now we are advising use a Tier 1, allow Tier 2s to expire, book a 2nd Tier 1 and lose the slotted Tier 2s.

Or "tapping out" could still be a strategy rather than waiting for the Tier 2 windows to fully expire.

I'll add your post to the other threads after I find them. We are out of town right now at DH's "happy place!" ~ a casino! 

@Cluelyss @ArielSRL ~ no tapping out necessary depending on where your Tier 1 is within your FP schedule.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> Finally, I'm just checking to see what we know about when these "Super Anytime" FPP's are given out?  I know in the past if you had a FPP cancelled you usually got something in a similar class, valid only that day and only in that park.  Last night we had the JB show FPP cancelled due to weather and the FPP they gave us was good for almost everything in all 4 parks, for both yesterday and today!  I had just never seen this before:
> View attachment 172354 View attachment 172355 View attachment 172356 View attachment 172357


Do you think they really restrict your usage to that evening timeframe: 8:25 - midnight for all nights?


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks, Marcie!
> 
> So, now we are advising use a Tier 1, allow Tier 2s to expire, book a 2nd Tier 1 and lose the slotted Tier 2s.
> 
> Or "tapping out" could still be a strategy rather than waiting for the Tier 2 windows to fully expire.
> 
> I'll add your post to the other threads after I find them. We are out of town right now at DH's "happy place!" ~ a casino!
> 
> @Cluelyss ~ no tapping out necessary depending on where your Tier 1 is within your FP schedule.


I will add that an "anytime" FPP will mess up the day.  For one of my tests, Figment went down and it gave me the choice of the standard "choose any of these 6 Tier 2 rides".  Even after I rode that though it wasn't acknowledging I had done a Tier 2.  I had to abandon this test and start with another person's account.  I'm not sure if that might have been an issue for people who encountered a problem with letting Tier 2's expire?  If replaced with an anytime FPP, apparently they don't expire until the end of the day plus they seem to end up independent of the Tier 2 calculations.

The advantage to tapping out would be to move your second Tier 2 to an earlier time if for example your Tier 1 was between them.  So if you had Figment 9-10, Soarin' 10:30-11:30 and Pixar 11:45-12:45, you could possibly tap Figment by 9:15 and move Pixar to 9:25-10:25 and then be done as soon as you tapped at Soarin'.  That's the main reason I see for doing it.  

Should be interesting to see come late June if there's any point to any of this and if Epcot has any Tier 1's (besides LWTL) available after 11am or so anyway.


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> Do you think they really restrict your usage to that evening timeframe: 8:25 - midnight for all nights?



No, it was clearer on the app.  It was good from 8:25pm last night (5/29) through midnight tonight (5/30).  I think the 5/31 meant midnight the start of 5/31.  We used it around 2pm today for Soarin' so definitely not limited to the evening.  (This was a different set of passes than the ones above).  I just posted the pics from the mobile browser because it was 4 screens instead of 10 in the app.


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> We are out of town right now at DH's "happy place!" ~ a casino!



Enjoy the casino!  I'm pretty much tested out for now - we head to Boston for my son's graduation later this week, then return to hit Discovery Cove and 2 weeks of SW and Aquatica tickets so probably won't be hitting Disney much in there until the new Soarin' and Frozen rides open up!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> Enjoy the casino!  I'm pretty much tested out for now - we head to Boston for my son's graduation later this week, then return to hit Discovery Cove and 2 weeks of SW and Aquatica tickets so probably won't be hitting Disney much in there until the new Soarin' and Frozen rides open up!


Thanks again! Congrats to your son!


----------



## preemiemama

@marciemi Thank you for testing today.  I rearranged a couple of FPs so they will expire while we are at breakfast at GG.  Hoping to be able to get another decent one later that day.  Also good to know that the use one and book more in a different park is still working. That has some possibilities!  

I just hope that with Soarin's extra theater/capacity and FEA opening the wait times will level off a bit for July.  (I am also hoping TSMM's waits remain lower than usual with that 3rd track being used consistently now...)  It's been so tough to plan everything with the lack of extended park hours- I appreciate the insight you are giving us by testing all of this!


----------



## ArielSRL

marciemi said:


> Finally, I'm just checking to see what we know about when these "Super Anytime" FPP's are given out?  I know in the past if you had a FPP cancelled you usually got something in a similar class, valid only that day and only in that park.  Last night we had the JB show FPP cancelled due to weather and the FPP they gave us was good for almost everything in all 4 parks, for both yesterday and today!  I had just never seen this before:
> View attachment 172354 View attachment 172355 View attachment 172356 View attachment 172357


This is what we have. 1 for every day of our trip. Given to us by the WDW exec office. My co-worker also got some, 2 per day, from a different person at the exec office and hers are only good for 1 park, the one that she had already scheduled FPs for.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Do you think they really restrict your usage to that evening timeframe: 8:25 - midnight for all nights?


I didn't even notice the time. As ours came from the exec office, we don't have a time frame. I guess bc it's a replacement FP those do. Interesting!


----------



## Cluelyss

meldud said:


> Now this is interesting.  I assumed we would need to make "throwaway" FP+ in order to get some in another park and hopping. There are a few parks where we feel a fastness is a waste and would prefer to use them up elsewhere (even if we have to wait for same day).  Do I assume that the last 2 FP+ were not Tier 1 or those highly sought after?


I hopped to MK, so no tiering, but my understanding is that I could have booked a tier 1 at another park. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!

ETA: this was in response to booking only 1 FP at a park, then scheduling 2 more at another after the initial was used.


----------



## WDWRook

I read that FP+ is supposed to work the same for annual passes as for regular tickets.  That is good.  But, I assume you need to purchase the annual pass prior to your 60 booking window, right?  If so, when does the annual pass use year start to run?  When you first use it at the park?

Also, we were given 3 anytime FP+ from DVC and were told they are good for three days from activation and good for any ride or attraction, but not shows and not 7DMT or TSMM.  Anyone use these before?  Is there guidelines explain their usage and limitations?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> But, I assume you need to purchase the annual pass prior to your 60 booking window, right


Purchase and link your AP voucher before your FP booking window opens.



WDWRook said:


> If so, when does the annual pass use year start to run? When you first use it at the park?


The year begins when you activate your AP upon arrival at a park.


----------



## Seabean

Question - we originally had 7 days of park tickets (late July) and I had already booked 7 days of FP+ 's for them.

We added an 8th day on the front end (starting the trip 1 day earlier now).

I can't seem to add any FP+'s for that first day.... "reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment" .... If I understand correctly, we can only book 7 days of FP+.

So what I should do is delete the FP+'s of our last day..... then select FP+ for our new first day.... then book the last days FP+ while we're there at WDW after the first day has past???


----------



## hiroMYhero

Seabean said:


> Question - we originally had 7 days of park tickets (late July) and I had already booked 7 days of FP+ 's for them.
> 
> We added an 8th day on the front end (starting the trip 1 day earlier now).
> 
> I can't seem to add any FP+'s for that first day.... "reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment" .... If I understand correctly, we can only book 7 days of FP+.
> 
> So what I should do is delete the FP+'s of our last day..... then select FP+ for our new first day.... then book the last days FP+ while we're there at WDW after the first day has past???


You must have booked a package and added on a day of ticket entitlements to your ticket package.

Don't delete any FPs. You'll have to activate your package tickets on your arrival day and book FPs for that first park day.


----------



## SgtTibbs

60-Days out, 7:00am on a Sunday *sigh*  Time to make some FP's !!  

A few quick notes from my FastPass palooza....

In preparation of the big event, I watched "How to make a Fastpass" on youtube to get a feel for how the process works.  

My dates went live at exactly 7:00am Eastern, I'd seen a few suggestions it might be at 6:30am or 6:50am, but nope. 7:00am on the dot everything opened.

Using My Disney experience on my PC worked flawlessly.  Fast response time, intuitive to navigate.  10/10 would use again!

*Rookie Mistake!*  I assumed the default "afternoon times" were all that were available, use the "Select a time" icon to see *all *available slots around your target time.

I made a spreadsheet ahead of time organized by popularity *not* time/date.  Meaning I went for Seven Dwarfs Mine train, Frozen and Soarin' first then filled in the rest.  It meant I was hopping from day-to-day for each fastpass but it worked out well in my case.  Also be _sure_ you pay attention to the tier limitations in parks that use it. 

It took me just under an hour to book all FP's for a 7-day 6-person trip.

We are going in early August, a packed time of the year. I had no problems getting any of the attractions/times I was looking for.

Hint: Be sure to check for any closed attractions before you start trying to book FP's.  For example, knowing Big Thunder Mtn would be down during our trip allowed me to plan around it.

Good luck when it's your turn!  My heart goes out to any of you Left-Coasters who have to do this at 4:00am.  Ouch.


----------



## dizneeat

*I wanted to share my FP+ booking experiences with you too.
Some time ago I asked here if anyone knew if we would be eligable for FP+ for our whole trip (15 nights - 16 days) divided into 5 resorts with an AP. I got no responses, so thought that it might be a bit of an unusual question.
I had corresponded with Disney's Guest services and their answer plain and simple was - you cut it into too many pieces - 7 FP is all you are gonna get.

Yesterday my window opened and it opened for the first 15 days. Using the "select a time" button was very helpful in getting my FPs as close together as possible and made FP for all 15 days, thinking that maybe 15 was the most you could do. Today I checked again and the last day had opened up. So I currently hold 3 FPs for all 16 days we will be on property.

This thread was extremely helpful with research, so I just wanted to add my experience and say a big thank you to all who keep this thread so up to date!*



SgtTibbs said:


> Using My Disney experience on my PC worked flawlessly. Fast response time, intuitive to navigate. 10/10 would use again!



*I could not agree with this more! Worked like a charm. Perfect!!*


----------



## mullii5

Regarding the Tiers (especially for EPCOT)....we will be at EPCOT 3 days during our trip.  I have three FPs for each day.  If I use my tier one and cancel the other two, can I reschedule another tier one or do I have to use the tier 2 FPs prior to scheduling the same day FP?


----------



## marciemi

mullii5 said:


> Regarding the Tiers (especially for EPCOT)....we will be at EPCOT 3 days during our trip.  I have three FPs for each day.  If I use my tier one and cancel the other two, can I reschedule another tier one or do I have to use the tier 2 FPs prior to scheduling the same day FP?


You either need to use the two Tier 2's or have their windows expire before you can book another Tier 1 in the same park (or just tap them at the FPP Mickey head - you don't actually have to ride).  You can book a Tier 1 in the other park (HS in this case) as soon as you use your Tier 1 in the first park (assuming you only have one or cancel the two Tier 2's) but not in the same park.


----------



## Andyman33

i can't seem to find it. but can you book on mdx to another park if 1 is used and 2 are expired? do they have to be expired to book on mdx while park hoppign?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Andyman33 said:


> i can't seem to find it. but can you book on mdx to another park if 1 is used and 2 are expired? do they have to be expired to book on mdx while park hoppign?


If you go in and Cancel the 2 expired FPs, then you can book 2 FPs for Park #2 before you leave Park #1.


----------



## Andyman33

thanks Hiro!


----------



## DVC4US

I think I know the answer to this but thought I would check with the "experts".

Member of my party has a 4-day Armed Forces Salute ticket.  I have 4 days FPs booked for him but he might only be joining us for 2 days.  I plan on cancelling any FPs he isn't going to use but if I forget will that hinder him being able to book FPs at a later date for the 2 days left on the ticket?


----------



## marciemi

DVC4US said:


> I think I know the answer to this but thought I would check with the "experts".
> 
> Member of my party has a 4-day Armed Forces Salute ticket.  I have 4 days FPs booked for him but he might only be joining us for 2 days.  I plan on cancelling any FPs he isn't going to use but if I forget will that hinder him being able to book FPs at a later date for the 2 days left on the ticket?


It won't affect it at all.  You can use his FPP's to have extras for those 2 days he isn't there and he'll still be able to use the 2 remaining days (and get FPP's for them) whenever he is able to.  Heck, you could book and use FPP's every day using his ticket until he decides to use them.


----------



## DVC4US

marciemi said:


> It won't affect it at all.  You can use his FPP's to have extras for those 2 days he isn't there and he'll still be able to use the 2 remaining days (and get FPP's for them) whenever he is able to.  Heck, you could book and use FPP's every day using his ticket until he decides to use them.



Thanks!  That's what I thought but just wanted to make sure.  Yeah, I could use DD AP for extra FPs too but with a party of 8 - one or two extra FPs doesn't do us a lot of good.   I'll release them so someone else can use them.


----------



## AngiTN

I should probably read through this entire thread to be sure this hasn't been mentioned (most likely it has, I can't be the only one that has noticed this).
But does anyone else find they can often make FP at day 61?
My last example was our trip that arrives on 7/22. My online check in day was 5/23. But I was able to book the FP at 7:00 AM on 5/22.
It's not the first time I've noticed this. The best I can determine, I can book 1 day early if the month the booking window opens in has 31 days.
May has 31 days and I was able to book 1 day early.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> I should probably read through this entire thread to be sure this hasn't been mentioned (most likely it has, I can't be the only one that has noticed this).
> But does anyone else find they can often make FP at day 61?
> My last example was our trip that arrives on 7/22. My online check in day was 5/23. But I was able to book the FP at 7:00 AM on 5/22.
> It's not the first time I've noticed this. The best I can determine, I can book 1 day early if the month the booking window opens in has 31 days.
> May has 31 days and I was able to book 1 day early.


It has been mentioned by others but not very regularly. You're the first to mention the 31 day correlation. I think that means you'll have to book an onsite reservation for October to check as to when you can book in August.


----------



## jaz0308

AngiTN said:


> I should probably read through this entire thread to be sure this hasn't been mentioned (most likely it has, I can't be the only one that has noticed this).
> But does anyone else find they can often make FP at day 61?
> My last example was our trip that arrives on 7/22. My online check in day was 5/23. But I was able to book the FP at 7:00 AM on 5/22.
> It's not the first time I've noticed this. The best I can determine, I can book 1 day early if the month the booking window opens in has 31 days.
> May has 31 days and I was able to book 1 day early.





AngiTN said:


> I should probably read through this entire thread to be sure this hasn't been mentioned (most likely it has, I can't be the only one that has noticed this).
> But does anyone else find they can often make FP at day 61?
> My last example was our trip that arrives on 7/22. My online check in day was 5/23. But I was able to book the FP at 7:00 AM on 5/22.
> It's not the first time I've noticed this. The best I can determine, I can book 1 day early if the month the booking window opens in has 31 days.
> May has 31 days and I was able to book 1 day early.



That is interesting! I will note that I made my FPs 6/2 and checked frequently on 6/1 just in case with no luck. My window opened exactly at 7:00 on 6/2.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> It has been mentioned by others but not very regularly. You're the first to mention the 31 day correlation. I think that means you'll have to book an onsite reservation for October to check as to when you can book in August.



That's really weird.  I use a spreadsheet for planning with all dates and park hours, and use the date calculation formulas in it (ADRs, FP+ and online checkin, final payment due, etc.). It's a simple formula.  If I can do it in Excel, you would think their Reservation and MDE systems would have it correct...


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> It has been mentioned by others but not very regularly. You're the first to mention the 31 day correlation. I think that means you'll have to book an onsite reservation for October to check as to when you can book in August.


It is in the works 
I'm hoping I can work my trips so they put me at Disney at least 1 day every month this year. I've gotten through June down, once we land next week. July is booked. August/Sept will be once Aug dates are out.


----------



## AngiTN

jlundeen said:


> That's really weird.  I use a spreadsheet for planning with all dates and park hours, and use the date calculation formulas in it (ADRs, FP+ and online checkin, final payment due, etc.). It's a simple formula. * If I can do it in Excel, you would think their Reservation and MDE systems would have it correct.*..


OK, this made me literally laugh out loud.


----------



## Abro1975

Question,  on Tuesday June 21 we have a Fast Pass for Soarin from 4:30-5:30 and an ADR at Chefs du France at 5:30pm,  approx how much time will it take to go through the FP line?  

FYI- only 10 days to go, and i was able to rearrange a lot of Fast passes today with top choices  (decided to go back to Wyndam Bonnet Creek for the hot afternoon to swim after Hollywood Studios in the Morning).  I changed Test Track and Mission Space from around the 2-4 window to after 6:30.


----------



## ArielSRL

Abro1975 said:


> Question,  on Tuesday June 21 we have a Fast Pass for Soarin from 4:30-5:30 and an ADR at Chefs du France at 5:30pm,  approx how much time will it take to go through the FP line?
> 
> FYI- only 10 days to go, and i was able to rearrange a lot of Fast passes today with top choices  (decided to go back to Wyndam Bonnet Creek for the hot afternoon to swim after Hollywood Studios in the Morning).  I changed Test Track and Mission Space from around the 2-4 window to after 6:30.


It took us awhile this Wednesday. It was at least 20 min and it may have been longer.


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> It took us awhile this Wednesday. It was at least 20 min and it may have been longer.


Took us at least a half hour at the end of May. Plan to arrive at the start of your return window to allow time to get to your ADR.


----------



## Abro1975

Cluelyss said:


> Took us at least a half hour at the end of May. Plan to arrive at the start of your return window to allow time to get to your ADR.



Thanks for the info !


----------



## eeyoresnr

so we aren't going til Sept 3 and are staying offsite so I know I can only book 30 days out... but I went to FP+ just to get an idea of what kind of openings there are 30 days out etc.. the only day that it would even let me look at was July 1st... nothing before nothing after? oh and we are passholders... does that meen there is nothing available all the other days within the next 30 days or is it a glitch?


----------



## Floridaglen

eeyoresnr said:


> so we aren't going til Sept 3 and are staying offsite so I know I can only book 30 days out... but I went to FP+ just to get an idea of what kind of openings there are 30 days out etc.. the only day that it would even let me look at was July 1st... nothing before nothing after? oh and we are passholders... does that meen there is nothing available all the other days within the next 30 days or is it a glitch?


I've just tried to book and it's letting me book FP+ up to and including July 13, I have a 21 day ticket but am not visiting until November this year. The only thing I can think is, as you are an AP holder, do you have 7 days of FP+'s booked already? An AP holder is only allowed to hold 7 days of fast-passes at any one time. Could this be the problem?


----------



## jlundeen

eeyoresnr said:


> so we aren't going til Sept 3 and are staying offsite so I know I can only book 30 days out... but I went to FP+ just to get an idea of what kind of openings there are 30 days out etc.. the only day that it would even let me look at was July 1st... nothing before nothing after? oh and we are passholders... does that meen there is nothing available all the other days within the next 30 days or is it a glitch?


On our last trip, the rest of my party had PH passes, and I had an Annual Pass.  The system allowed me to book all FP+ on my 60th day from arrival (staying onsite). 

However, for my next trip, my AP will be expiring before our arrival and I'm not sure if I will renew, so we got an onsite package with PH for all.  When it came time for our 180 ADRs, the online system (both website and mobile app) would only allow reservations for one day at a time.  I had to call in, and there were no issues.  Hope that doesn't happen with the FPs when the time comes!


----------



## marciemi

eeyoresnr said:


> so we aren't going til Sept 3 and are staying offsite so I know I can only book 30 days out... but I went to FP+ just to get an idea of what kind of openings there are 30 days out etc.. the only day that it would even let me look at was July 1st... nothing before nothing after? oh and we are passholders... does that meen there is nothing available all the other days within the next 30 days or is it a glitch?


I'm betting you have a pass with blockout dates?  People are reporting for some reason July 1 is coming up as a glitch and allowing them to book even though their passes would be blacked out that day.  Otherwise, you won't see availability until you're no longer in the blackout in later August.


----------



## eeyoresnr

marciemi said:


> I'm betting you have a pass with blockout dates?  People are reporting for some reason July 1 is coming up as a glitch and allowing them to book even though their passes would be blacked out that day.  Otherwise, you won't see availability until you're no longer in the blackout in later August.


You are so right. Never even dawned on me. Thanks


----------



## cgh

I'm sorry if this is in here, and I haven't seen it, or perhaps elsewhere, but I'm struggling to figure out Epcot Fastpasses for 2 days at Epcot.

We want to do Test Track, Frozen and Soarin and CAN't do single rider. (have a 7 year old who I don't want to send in alone)  We also will need to do child swap so it sort of takes forever.  Which 2 do I fastness, and which 1 do I wait in line for? I'll definitely fastness frozen so it is Soarin v. Test track -which one to fast pass?  This will be in August and I book fast passes on Wednesday.


----------



## ArielSRL

cgh said:


> I'm sorry if this is in here, and I haven't seen it, or perhaps elsewhere, but I'm struggling to figure out Epcot Fastpasses for 2 days at Epcot.
> 
> We want to do Test Track, Frozen and Soarin and CAN't do single rider. (have a 7 year old who I don't want to send in alone)  We also will need to do child swap so it sort of takes forever.  Which 2 do I fastness, and which 1 do I wait in line for? I'll definitely fastness frozen so it is Soarin v. Test track -which one to fast pass?  This will be in August and I book fast passes on Wednesday.


I am assuming you have a child that can't ride due to height restrictions? If so, you can split your FP between Soarin and TT. Adult 1 and child get FP for Soarin, rides (get child swap for adult 2), adult 2 (and child if he wants to go again) rides with child swap pass. Adult 2 gets FP for TT, rides (gets child swap for adult 1), adult 1 and child ride with child swap pass.


----------



## cgh

ArielSRL said:


> I am assuming you have a child that can't ride due to height restrictions? If so, you can split your FP between Soarin and TT. Adult 1 and child get FP for Soarin, rides (get child swap for adult 2), adult 2 (and child if he wants to go again) rides with child swap pass. Adult 2 gets FP for TT, rides (gets child swap for adult 1), adult 1 and child ride with child swap pass.


Yes- I have a 2 year old who is only 35 inches tall.  They will do child swap even if only 1 adult in the party has a fastpass? If so, that is fantastic. Heck, I supposed single rider for the other adult would work also. Thanks, this really helps!


----------



## ArielSRL

cgh said:


> Yes- I have a 2 year old who is only 35 inches tall.  They will do child swap even if only 1 adult in the party has a fastpass? If so, that is fantastic. Heck, I supposed single rider for the other adult would work also. Thanks, this really helps!


Yes. I actually didn't try it this trip even though I planned to. But it was suggested to me on these boards.

@hiroMYhero - please make sure I explained it correctly....TIA!


----------



## jenkel

If I plan on going to the mnshp on a day I don't plan on using a park ticket can I still book the fp at 60 days.  I'm staying onsite and have park tickets


----------



## siskaren

jenkel said:


> If I plan on going to the mnsshp on a day I don't plan on using a park ticket can I still book the fp at 60 days.  I'm staying onsite and have park tickets



You can book FPs for a day that you're going to the party, but FPs are not available during party hours. If it's the same as last year, you would be able to book 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30. (You wouldn't be able to enter the park prior to 4:00 with just a party ticket, so you'd actually only have a half hour window for the first FP.


----------



## jenkel

siskaren said:


> You can book FPs for a day that you're going to the party, but FPs are not available during party hours. If it's the same as last year, you would be able to book 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30. (You wouldn't be able to enter the park prior to 4:00 with just a party ticket, so you'd actually only have a half hour window for the first FP.[/


----------



## jenkel

So I can only use fp m between 4-7. Can those be booked at the 60 day mark like my other fp. Or are these sdfp?


----------



## jediteacher

A co-worker recently told me that with the FP+ system once you use your 1st fp you can schedule your fourth.  Is that correct, or do we still need to wait until we've used all 3 of the original?  And if I missed this in the intro stuff, I apologize.  I did look there first and it states that you have to use up the 3 first--just wondering if there was a new change.  Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

jediteacher said:


> A co-worker recently told me that with the FP+ system once you use your 1st fp you can schedule your fourth.  Is that correct, or do we still need to wait until we've used all 3 of the original?  And if I missed this in the intro stuff, I apologize.  I did look there first and it states that you have to use up the 3 first--just wondering if there was a new change.  Thanks.


Your coworker is mistaken - you must use (or let expire) your first 3 before you can schedule your 4th.


----------



## Cluelyss

jenkel said:


> So I can only use fp m between 4-7. Can those be booked at the 60 day mark like my other fp. Or are these sdfp?


You can book at the 60 day mark if you are on property. 

You are still limited to 3 FP per day, though, so cannot book at another park in the morning if you want to book at MK on your party ticket in the evening.


----------



## jediteacher

Cluelyss said:


> Your coworker is mistaken - you must use (or let expire) your first 3 before you can schedule your 4th.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Wood Nymph

FWIW - we just returned from WDW and we were able to use our fps for 7DMT and Soace Mountain at least a 1/2 hour after they had expired.


----------



## mom2rtk

Wood Nymph said:


> FWIW - we just returned from WDW and we were able to use our fps for 7DMT and Soace Mountain at least a 1/2 hour after they had expired.


 
Had the rides been down earlier in the day?


----------



## Wood Nymph

mom2rtk said:


> Had the rides been down earlier in the day?


No. We had just been late getting to the park. We were really glad that they let us use our expired fps. The fp touch posts turned green, too.


----------



## mom2rtk

Wood Nymph said:


> No. We had just been late getting to the park. We were really glad that they let us use our expired fps. The fp touch posts turned green, too.


 

Interesting! I probably wouldn't have even tried after 15. That's helpful to know.


----------



## cgh

I'm a bit confused. I thought the 7 day fast pass limit didn't apply if you were on property? Or am I just limited, regardless since I have an AP?  We are there for 10 days, first off property, then on property. My 60 days was yesterday for on property. I tried to do it for a couple days before to see if I could. Oddly, I was NOT able to book anything for myself , but I WAS able to book for my 7 year old (he has a 10 day park hopper)  I was able to book another day offsite as well even though we are not in the 30 day window.

Now what?  Can I, since I have an AP NOT do any fast passes prior to staying onsite since I booked my onsite fast passes? Or will I have more options 30 days out?


----------



## DisneyLover1217

Can you start making FP's at 6 am if you do it online or is it all done at 7?


----------



## cgh

Okay, I chatted with Disney.  Apparently, yes, APs are capped at 7 but if you are staying at a resort you can call the internet help desk and they can grant you fast passes to match your party IF you are staying on site.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyLover1217 said:


> Can you start making FP's at 6 am if you do it online or is it all done at 7?


7 am EST


----------



## old feller

Hello ....I read the first post but,sorry
Just want to be 100% sure.  Now you make fastpass selections at 7 am.on the 60 day Mark (we are staying on property. With a room .ticket package)  Not midnight like it use to be
Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

old feller said:


> Hello ....I read the first post but,sorry
> Just want to be 100% sure.  Now you make fastpass selections at 7 am.on the 60 day Mark (we are staying on property. With a room .ticket package)  Not midnight like it use to be
> Thanks


Correct.


----------



## old feller

eeyoresnr said:


> so we aren't going til Sept 3 and are staying offsite so I know I can only book 30 days out... but I went to FP+ just to get an idea of what kind of openings there are 30 days out etc.. the only day that it would even let me look at was July 1st... nothing before nothing after? oh and we are passholders... does that meen there is nothing available all the other days within the next 30 days or is it a glitch?


How do you check  future fastpass  availability.    Every time I try thru MDE is says I am locked out til my 60 day Mark.  Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

old feller said:


> How do you check  future fastpass  availability.    Every time I try thru MDE is says I am locked out til my 60 day Mark.  Thanks


If your tickets are part of a package, you won't be able to access FP booking until your 60 day window opens. 

Tickets purchased separately will have a rolling 30-day window once linked in MDX.


----------



## dizneeat

cgh said:


> Okay, I chatted with Disney.  Apparently, yes, APs are capped at 7 but if you are staying at a resort you can call the internet help desk and they can grant you fast passes to match your party IF you are staying on site.



*Take what Disney CMs tell you with a grain of salt.
We are staying onsite, with AP, changing resort 5 times for 16 days and I was told that because we have a multi split onsite stay we would only get FP for the first 7 days.  Once my 60 day window opened I could make FPs for 15 days no problem. I then had to wait one more day for day 16. It was easy, but the persons I had communicated with first were all wrong*.


----------



## palmtreelover08

I appokigize for asking- but I have read the info. Threads and am still confused.  I know you can't book a fourth FP until you have used the first three- but what if you don't use the first two.  For example- I booked FAE for noon.  I booked Nemo and figment for 9 and 10 am respectively.  If I don't use the nemo and figment fps- after I actually use the FAE fast pass- would I be able to book a fourth FP at MM or will I still be limited to Epcott since I truest didn't "use" them?  To that same extent- if I just book FAE at Epcott- can I then make FP's at MK - it didn't seem like this is the case from the sticky thread


----------



## Cluelyss

palmtreelover08 said:


> I appokigize for asking- but I have read the info. Threads and am still confused.  I know you can't book a fourth FP until you have used the first three- but what if you don't use the first two.  For example- I booked FAE for noon.  I booked Nemo and figment for 9 and 10 am respectively.  If I don't use the nemo and figment fps- after I actually use the FAE fast pass- would I be able to book a fourth FP at MM or will I still be limited to Epcott since I truest didn't "use" them?  To that same extent- if I just book FAE at Epcott- can I then make FP's at MK - it didn't seem like this is the case from the sticky thread


If you only book 1 at Epcot, once used you can immediately book 2 at MK. I did exactly this 2 weeks ago. 

There have been mixed reports about letting 2 expire however. You can still book a 4th, but some reports say you can't book another tier 1 (within the same park) if you haven't at least tapped the initial 2 tier 2's. 

Hopefully someone with recent experience can chime in.


----------



## palmtreelover08

Thx!


----------



## ArielSRL

Wood Nymph said:


> No. We had just been late getting to the park. We were really glad that they let us use our expired fps. The fp touch posts turned green, too.


See we were at MK on Sun 6/5 and were 1 min past the 15 min grace period at Splash and the points turned blue. We had been in the FP line in time but the line took about 5-10 min so they went ahead and let us through.


----------



## cgh

So, I called the number about the fast passes for AP holders when they are there for more then 7 days.  This CM told me that I need to use 3 fast passes before getting more.  I don't  know if it is worth it to try it again. I said, I have a minor with a 10 day pass who has passes for 10 days, do I just send him on by himself? He told me I could go to guest services and explain and see if they will give me fast passes.

I expressed my frustration. I'm going to Disney for 10 days (staying at four seasons for 5 nights, grand floridian for 7 nights. I can understand having the limit if I habitually go this but this is the big trip this year.  i think they should mention that when you buy the AP that you are limited.


----------



## dizneeat

cgh said:


> I expressed my frustration. I'm going to Disney for 10 days (staying at four seasons for 5 nights, grand floridian for 7 nights. I can understand having the limit if I habitually go this but this is the big trip this year. i think they should mention that when you buy the AP that you are limited.



*I think your problem lies with the fact that the four seasons is not considered on property (=a Disney owned resort), therefore yes, you are limited to the 7 days. You are not limited when you are actually staying at a Disney owned resort.*


----------



## Wood Nymph

ArielSRL said:


> See we were at MK on Sun 6/5 and were 1 min past the 15 min grace period at Splash and the points turned blue. We had been in the FP line in time but the line took about 5-10 min so they went ahead and let us through.


This was on June 8th, just a few days after you were there. Maybe they have longer grace periods for different rides.


----------



## hayesdvc

Is there a sub-thread that shows a current frequency use of specific FP+ by park ?


----------



## cgh

dizneeat said:


> *I think your problem lies with the fact that the four seasons is not considered on property (=a Disney owned resort), therefore yes, you are limited to the 7 days. You are not limited when you are actually staying at a Disney owned resort.*


But the 7 days is my whole stay at the grand floridian! So now, I can't do any fast passes on our last day at the Grand Floridian because I maxed out.   But, if I had a 10 day park hopper (like my son) I could.  I find that frustrating. He has 10 days of fast passes. With the epcot tier 1 rides and not being able to book 2 different resorts it makes fast passes much more challenging.  I think it should be 7 days plus disney property stay.


----------



## dizneeat

cgh said:


> But the 7 days is my whole stay at the grand floridian! So now, I can't do any fast passes on our last day at the Grand Floridian because I maxed out.   But, if I had a 10 day park hopper (like my son) I could.  I find that frustrating. He has 10 days of fast passes. With the epcot tier 1 rides and not being able to book 2 different resorts it makes fast passes much more challenging.  I think it should be 7 days plus disney property stay.



*You should be able to make FP for 8 days if you have 7 nights. Are you within the 60 day window for your GF stay? If not that might be the problem. Otherwise I could not agree with you more. 7 days of FP is a not much.*


----------



## cgh

yes, I am.  I say for the last day I'm capped. (I was able to do one day before our stay


dizneeat said:


> *You should be able to make FP for 8 days if you have 7 nights. Are you within the 60 day window for your GF stay? If not that might be the problem. Otherwise I could not agree with you more. 7 days of FP is a not much.*


Yes, within the 60 days and it won't let me do fast passes on the last day. I'm only 6 nights at the GF.  I might not have gotten an AP if I knew about this.   It's like they say APs you can come, but don't stay too long! Not even to mention that we do 2 TS a day. We are staying at the four seasons because my husband's company is paying for it then we tacked on an extra week. We moved on property for fastness access.  

The one bonus-which should discredit my complaint below is that I was able to do my son's fast passes between 50 and 60 days because his GF FP booking window opened up. When, without that reservation he would only be able to do those within 30 days.  The whole thing might mean no toy story for DS or no test drive, we will see.  

I'm starting to think that the thing to do is stay offisite and do VIP. All of this is very much a first world problem but still frustrating.  I like to cross things off my list like 'fast passes'


----------



## Floridaglen

I think it especially unfair on AP holders who either live out of state or in another country.  Our daughter bought an AP because she was visiting WDW twice in one year for 3 weeks each visit. Had she known about the FP+ 7 day rule she would never have bought it. WDW's  website does tell you but the information isn't easy to find. I do understand that Florida residents who have an AP probably won't visit every day so for them the rule seems fair. We live in the UK and whilst in Orlando like to visit the parks everyday albeit for a couple of hours each day.


----------



## dizneeat

Floridaglen said:


> I think it especially unfair on AP holders who either live out of state or in another country.  Our daughter bought an AP because she was visiting WDW twice in one year for 3 weeks each visit. Had she known about the FP+ 7 day rule she would never have bought it. WDW's  website does tell you but the information isn't easy to find. I do understand that Florida residents who have an AP probably won't visit every day so for them the rule seems fair. We live in the UK and whilst in Orlando like to visit the parks everyday albeit for a couple of hours each day.



*Same here. We live in Austria and stay for a longer period of time as it makes the most sense. Airfare is so expensive in the summer, but it is the only time we can go for a longer period of time as I am stuck with our school schedule. The only way to get FP for every day is to stay on property. Thank god we are DVC. *


----------



## RachelTori

Besides the 7 day rule there is also another flaw in their AP FP+ system.  My AP expires August 30th (I've had it continuously for about 12 years -- it's a regular AP, I don't live in Florida!).  As of about July 2nd, I am locked out for making FPs 60 days out because I no longer have "valid ticket media"!!  Since I always visit in September & October, this is a real issue!!  I either have to renew my AP 2 months before it expires or wait and hope I can get the FastPasses I want close to trip time! 

Two years ago when this issue first came up for me, the CM I spoke with told me I should renew 60 days early!!  I don't want to renew 60 days early!


----------



## jlundeen

What would be the problem with renewing 60 days early if you know you plan to renew?  Doesn't the new one start at the expiration time rather than the purchase time?  Or are you thinking about not renewing?


,


----------



## Floridaglen

RachelTori said:


> Besides the 7 day rule there is also another flaw in their AP FP+ system.  My AP expires August 30th (I've had it continuously for about 12 years -- it's a regular AP, I don't live in Florida!).  As of about July 2nd, I am locked out for making FPs 60 days out because I no longer have "valid ticket media"!!  Since I always visit in September & October, this is a real issue!!  I either have to renew my AP 2 months before it expires or wait and hope I can get the FastPasses I want close to trip time!
> 
> Two years ago when this issue first came up for me, the CM I spoke with told me I should renew 60 days early!!  I don't want to renew 60 days early!


I don't blame you, neither would I. Why should Disney have your money 2 months early?


----------



## RachelTori

jlundeen said:


> What would be the problem with renewing 60 days early if you know you plan to renew?  Doesn't the new one start at the expiration time rather than the purchase time?  Or are you thinking about not renewing?



Yes, it does start at the expiration date and I will renew, but that's not the point.  I don't see why I should have to part with my $$$ two months early just so I can book FastPasses! It's just an inconvenience.  I don't want to start a debate.  Sorry I mentioned it.


----------



## jlundeen

not debating, I'm in the same boat but I'm not sure if I will renew my AP this year.  Sorry if I didn't say it right, just wondering, that's all.  Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## RachelTori

jlundeen said:


> not debating, I'm in the same boat but I'm not sure if I will renew my AP this year.  Sorry if I didn't say it right, just wondering, that's all.  Hope it all works out for you.



 Sorry, I didn't mean you specifically!  Sometimes one little comment like the one I made can totally derail a thread and send it off in a negative direction!  

I just found the CM's attitude interesting -- like why the heck wouldn't I just renew 60 days out?!!


----------



## maxiesmom

Are most people booking ride by ride and not day by day?  If so, that means I have to get ultra-organized.


----------



## hiroMYhero

maxiesmom said:


> Are most people booking ride by ride and not day by day?  If so, that means I have to get ultra-organized.


Yes, some are booking their highest priority for each day and then filling in their 2nd and 3rd FP choices later.


----------



## flav

maxiesmom said:


> Are most people booking ride by ride and not day by day?  If so, that means I have to get ultra-organized.


Booked my fastpass last weekend. Started with the hard to get fastpasses. After I got them, all easily, all around the times I needed, I switch to day by day to complete. Being organized does help. Good luck!


----------



## kelmac284

Hi I am new to all this and we are going on the week between Xmas and New Year's so I know it is going to be nuts.  To add insult to injury we are staying offsite so I don't know if I will get anything but my question is I am on the west coast.  So does that mean on my 30 days I can call at 4 a.m. the DAY OF?  I know when it used to be midnight I could do it at 9 the night before but I just want to make sure I have the correct time so I don't get messed up.

Also is it exactly 30 days or do I need to do the calculator.  Our first park day is Dec 26 so does that mean Nov 26??


----------



## Cluelyss

kelmac284 said:


> Hi I am new to all this and we are going on the week between Xmas and New Year's so I know it is going to be nuts.  To add insult to injury we are staying offsite so I don't know if I will get anything but my question is I am on the west coast.  So does that mean on my 30 days I can call at 4 a.m. the DAY OF?  I know when it used to be midnight I could do it at 9 the night before but I just want to make sure I have the correct time so I don't get messed up.
> 
> Also is it exactly 30 days or do I need to do the calculator.  Our first park day is Dec 26 so does that mean Nov 26??


Yes, Nov 26 and yes, 7 EST (so 4 on the west coast).


----------



## kelmac284

Awesome thank you so much.  That is what I thought but didn't want to mess it up!!


----------



## aebeauregard

I am not at my window to book FP+ yet but getting close.  I want to make sure everything is good to go for the big booking day.  This will be my 3rd time doing FP+ and everytime so far there have been some weird glitch with tickets or the profiles not matching up etc.....  It's annoying. 

When I look at the FP+ section of MM+ site it tells me nobody has linked tickets but when I go to link our package confirmation number I get a different error telling me the package is already linked to me and to contact myself for information.  

"Error:This reservation was made by Mrs. Amy Beauregard and is already linked to a Disney account. Please contact Amy regarding this reservation."

Is this the normal error message people get because they aren't in the booking window yet or should I call?  I don't want to spend an hour on the phone with tech support when I could be lining up my FPs.


----------



## SgtTibbs

aebeauregard said:


> I am not at my window to book FP+ yet but getting close.  I want to make sure everything is good to go for the big booking day.  This will be my 3rd time doing FP+ and everytime so far there have been some weird glitch with tickets or the profiles not matching up etc.....  It's annoying.
> 
> When I look at the FP+ section of MM+ site it tells me nobody has linked tickets but when I go to link our package confirmation number I get a different error telling me the package is already linked to me and to contact myself for information.
> 
> "Error:This reservation was made by Mrs. Amy Beauregard and is already linked to a Disney account. Please contact Amy regarding this reservation."
> 
> Is this the normal error message people get because they aren't in the booking window yet or should I call?  I don't want to spend an hour on the phone with tech support when I could be lining up my FPs.



I had no issues at all booking FP+'s 
I did not have any errors like what you mention. 

I'd call Disney ASAP.


----------



## ArielSRL

aebeauregard said:


> I am not at my window to book FP+ yet but getting close.  I want to make sure everything is good to go for the big booking day.  This will be my 3rd time doing FP+ and everytime so far there have been some weird glitch with tickets or the profiles not matching up etc.....  It's annoying.
> 
> When I look at the FP+ section of MM+ site it tells me nobody has linked tickets but when I go to link our package confirmation number I get a different error telling me the package is already linked to me and to contact myself for information.
> 
> "Error:This reservation was made by Mrs. Amy Beauregard and is already linked to a Disney account. Please contact Amy regarding this reservation."
> 
> Is this the normal error message people get because they aren't in the booking window yet or should I call?  I don't want to spend an hour on the phone with tech support when I could be lining up my FPs.


I'm fairly certain it is bc you aren't in your booking window but somebody with more experience here can answer more accurately than me.


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> I'm fairly certain it is bc you aren't in your booking window but somebody with more experience here can answer more accurately than me.


Yes, that's correct. You will see this message if your tickets were purchased as part of a package.


----------



## siskaren

kelmac284 said:


> So does that mean on my 30 days I can call at 4 a.m. the DAY OF?



Well, actually, you don't call - you go online or use the app.


----------



## kelmac284

siskaren said:


> Well, actually, you don't call - you go online or use the app.


LOL that's what I meant


----------



## Princess_Kirky

ArielSRL said:


> I'm fairly certain it is bc you aren't in your booking window but somebody with more experience here can answer more accurately than me.



I just got into my booking window and am getting the same message. Very frustrating. Clearly, it states I'm in my 60 day window and my package is not showing as linked to my account. I will wait a bit longer and try again. Glitch... I hope!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Princess_Kirky said:


> I just got into my booking window and am getting the same message. Very frustrating. Clearly, it states I'm in my 60 day window and my package is not showing as linked to my account. I will wait a bit longer and try again. Glitch... I hope!


You can begin booking FPs at 7:00a ET. The window no longer opens at 12:00.


----------



## Princess_Kirky

hiroMYhero said:


> You can begin booking FPs at 7:00a ET. The window no longer opens at 12:00.



Ok! I was able to get everything I wanted at 8am EST. Silly! I was up late trying to get things booked but gave up after about 15 minutes. The format is easier than it was last November so it was a quick process.


----------



## marciemi

I tried reading everything and am not seeing this but might just be missing it.  I'm finding that if a ride goes down and I am assigned an anytime FPP (usually of similar rides), that it is independent of my other FPP's for the day.  So if I'm at MK and Pooh goes down, I get an email telling me I can ride similar rides (IASW, UTS, Pooh, etc.) at any time of day.  However, I can then immediately book another FPP for any ride via MDE, even if I haven't used that one (or other remaining ones) yet.  The "replacement" FPP acts as a "bonus", not an actual replacement.  I figure if I'm just realizing this that others may not know as well - I swear this wasn't the case before the changes in April.

One thing I don't know is whether this happened with a Tier 1 ride at Epcot or HS if you could then try for another Tier 1 ride or if it would limit you to Tier 2's since your replacement would most likely be a Tier 1.  I just haven't had a Tier 1 go down on me since I've been checking this (despite having FEA 3 times this week strangely enough!).  Anyone experienced this?


----------



## ArielSRL

marciemi said:


> I tried reading everything and am not seeing this but might just be missing it.  I'm finding that if a ride goes down and I am assigned an anytime FPP (usually of similar rides), that it is independent of my other FPP's for the day.  So if I'm at MK and Pooh goes down, I get an email telling me I can ride similar rides (IASW, UTS, Pooh, etc.) at any time of day.  However, I can then immediately book another FPP for any ride via MDE, even if I haven't used that one (or other remaining ones) yet.  The "replacement" FPP acts as a "bonus", not an actual replacement.  I figure if I'm just realizing this that others may not know as well - I swear this wasn't the case before the changes in April.
> 
> One thing I don't know is whether this happened with a Tier 1 ride at Epcot or HS if you could then try for another Tier 1 ride or if it would limit you to Tier 2's since your replacement would most likely be a Tier 1.  I just haven't had a Tier 1 go down on me since I've been checking this (despite having FEA 3 times this week strangely enough!).  Anyone experienced this?


I did not see that option when I was there two weeks ago. As a matter of fact, I had used all my FP but the replacement one and I still didn't see a way to book more. I went to a kiosk and the CM there helped me do it on the kiosk but I still never saw how to do it on the app. I never got the message that "some guests are eligible to book another FP" (or something similar) like it usually does.

Not saying it isn't an option, I just never saw it.


----------



## amok409

how do you show you have a FP if you have the old credit card type tickets? Do they have a place to swipe them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

amok409 said:


> how do you show you have a FP if you have the old credit card type tickets? Do they have a place to swipe them?


You tap the tapstile with the card just as you would tap your MB. It's actually easier to tap the plastic card.


----------



## amok409

Thank you for the quick reply, I don't think these old cards have chips or anything like that in them. How would tapping them allow the system to know?  We bought 10 day non-expiring quite awhile ago. I was able to link them to my account and make FP selections but we are leaving for Disney tomorrow and now I am worrying.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@amok409 ~ if there is an encircled Mickey head on the bottom front of your card (next to Walt Disney World), you'll be able to tap them at the readers.

If you don't have the Mickey head, go to a Ticket Booth to exchange them for an RFID card.


----------



## amok409

You are the best. I am glad i thought of that before we left tomorrow. No circled Mickey Head so ticket booth it is. It would have been terrible to go to the ride and not be able to get on. Thank You!


----------



## marciemi

Just a quick update since I know there have been some conflicting reports on this.  Yesterday I tested the "let 2 Tier 2's expire" concept.  Once I was past the window for those 2 I used my Tier 1 and was able to immediately book another Tier 1.  This is the 4th time this has worked for me over the last couple months, and I'll try one more time today.  I think the important thing to know is that you do not try to modify the expired Tier 2's.  Instead, just go in from the big + symbol that pops up on the bottom, select FP, and choose a new one as if you were just selecting a new FPP for the day.  Once you choose the second Tier 1, you will no longer be able to modify the expired Tier 2's, and once I refreshed they deleted from my FPP plans for the day on MDE.  I did a whole tutorial on this for another group if anyone is interested, but it's mostly just the same as what I'd posted in this thread in post #513 previously.


----------



## Cluelyss

marciemi said:


> Just a quick update since I know there have been some conflicting reports on this.  Yesterday I tested the "let 2 Tier 2's expire" concept.  Once I was past the window for those 2 I used my Tier 1 and was able to immediately book another Tier 1.  This is the 4th time this has worked for me over the last couple months, and I'll try one more time today.  I think the important thing to know is that you do not try to modify the expired Tier 2's.  Instead, just go in from the big + symbol that pops up on the bottom, select FP, and choose a new one as if you were just selecting a new FPP for the day.  Once you choose the second Tier 1, you will no longer be able to modify the expired Tier 2's, and once I refreshed they deleted from my FPP plans for the day on MDE.  I did a whole tutorial on this for another group if anyone is interested, but it's mostly just the same as what I'd posted in this thread in post #513 previously.


Thank you for this. 

Just to confirm, you still need to at least book 2 tier 2s to be able to get a 2nd tier 1, correct? Just booking 1 tier 1 will lock you out of another tier 1 (in that park)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> Just to confirm, you still need to at least book 2 tier 2s to be able to get a 2nd tier 1, correct? Just booking 1 tier 1 will lock you out of another tier 1 (in that park)?


That's correct because the system ensures you have booked your alottment of 3, even though you allow some to expire, before you can book an additional Tier 1.


----------



## jlundeen

marciemi said:


> Just a quick update since I know there have been some conflicting reports on this.  Yesterday I tested the "let 2 Tier 2's expire" concept.  Once I was past the window for those 2 I used my Tier 1 and was able to immediately book another Tier 1.  This is the 4th time this has worked for me over the last couple months, and I'll try one more time today.  I think the important thing to know is that you do not try to modify the expired Tier 2's.  Instead, just go in from the big + symbol that pops up on the bottom, select FP, and choose a new one as if you were just selecting a new FPP for the day.  Once you choose the second Tier 1, you will no longer be able to modify the expired Tier 2's, and once I refreshed they deleted from my FPP plans for the day on MDE.  I did a whole tutorial on this for another group if anyone is interested, but it's mostly just the same as what I'd posted in this thread in post #513 previously.



Just wondering how the Tier 1 same day FP availability is...what was left to pick from when you tried this?


----------



## eagles

hiroMYhero said:


> @amok409 ~ if there is an encircled Mickey head on the bottom front of your card (next to Walt Disney World), you'll be able to tap them at the readers.
> 
> If you don't have the Mickey head, go to a Ticket Booth to exchange them for an RFID card.



Any one have a picture of this card that has the Mickey head?   Just curious because I just looked at my Military Salute tickets and there is  Mickey head in a circle but at the top left. Next to head it says Fast Pass +


----------



## hiroMYhero

eagles said:


> Any one have a picture of this card that has the Mickey head?   Just curious because I just looked at my Military Salute tickets and there is  Mickey head in a circle but at the top left. Next to head it says Fast Pass +


Then you are fine. Your ticket signifies that it is an RFID card.


----------



## eagles

Thank you so much.


----------



## hiroMYhero

eagles said:


> Thank you so much.


You're welcome! Have a fun trip!


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

Hello. I was hoping someone could confirm length of stay for fp+ info for me. For a room only reservation with separate tickets linked in MDE, I've seen it listed as length of stay up to 10 days (including check in and check out days) and I've seen it listed as length of stay period, but not including check out date. Could someone please confirm for me what's actually true? Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

NoMoneyThanks2Disney said:


> Hello. I was hoping someone could confirm length of stay for fp+ info for me. For a room only reservation with separate tickets linked in MDE, I've seen it listed as length of stay up to 10 days (including check in and check out days) and I've seen it listed as length of stay period, but not including check out date. Could someone please confirm for me what's actually true? Thank you!


Your FP booking window opens 60 days before check-in and you can schedule FPs through your checkout day as long as you have the valid ticket entitlements. After that, the 60-day window begins rolling forward beginning 60 days out from the day after your checkout date.


----------



## marciemi

jlundeen said:


> Just wondering how the Tier 1 same day FP availability is...what was left to pick from when you tried this?


Surprisingly yesterday I got a Soarin' for 7:20 at that time (2:45ish).  However, I was only looking for one person and I'm sure it was one that someone had just cancelled.  When I searched for another for one more family member, it only had availability for Illuminations and Living with the Land.

I tried this again today and once again was able to let 2 Tier 2's expire and use a Tier 1 (Soarin' today) and then book another Tier 1.  At Epcot at 2pm, my only choices were Illuminations and Living with the Land.  However, I also looked at HS just to see what was available and was surprised by the Tier 1 choices:


----------



## NoMoneyThanks2Disney

hiroMYhero said:


> Your FP booking window opens 60 days before check-in and you can schedule FPs through your checkout day as long as you have the valid ticket entitlements. After that, the 60-day window begins rolling forward beginning 60 days out from the day after your checkout date.



Thank you very much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> That's correct because the system ensures you have booked your alottment of 3, even though you allow some to expire, before you can book an additional Tier 1.


Thank you.


----------



## Wood Nymph

jlundeen said:


> Just wondering how the Tier 1 same day FP availability is...what was left to pick from when you tried this?


We were able to get Rock N' Roll fp for 8:15pm while we were eating dinner around 7pm. We were also able to get Seven Dwarfs and Space Mountain under the same circumstances - while eating dinner. This was earlier this month. We were very excited and surprised that those rides were available.


----------



## dekraut

*obligatory apology if this has been answered*

I think I understand the new changes, but specifically if you plan to park hop, can you book a tier 1 in a second park from MDX once you've used all three in the first park?

Example:  We use three FPP in any park... then we want to hop to either HS or EP...  Assuming any are available, we can book them from the MDX app?


----------



## Cluelyss

dekraut said:


> *obligatory apology if this has been answered*
> 
> I think I understand the new changes, but specifically if you plan to park hop, can you book a tier 1 in a second park from MDX once you've used all three in the first park?
> 
> Example:  We use three FPP in any park... then we want to hop to either HS or EP...  Assuming any are available, we can book them from the MDX app?


Yes, that's correct. The minute you check in for your 3rd FP, you can immediately book your 4th, via the app, at any park.


----------



## ehlander

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, some are booking their highest priority for each day and then filling in their 2nd and 3rd FP choices later.


 How do you book one FP per day/ or by ride???  Isn't it all three rides per day???? I have never done it before so a bit confusing.  Is there a good link to seeing example screen shots?


----------



## Cluelyss

ehlander said:


> How do you book one FP per day/ or by ride???  Isn't it all three rides per day???? I have never done it before so a bit confusing.  Is there a good link to seeing example screen shots?


With the recent changes you are no longer forced to select 3 attractions initially. You make FPs one at a time now, and can preschedule 1, 2 or 3. 

You are still limited to 1 park for your initial selections, but if you choose to just FP one ride then want to hop to another park, you can schedule FP 2 and 3 at park #2 immediately upon checking in for FP 1.


----------



## ehlander

Cluelyss said:


> With the recent changes you are no longer forced to select 3 attractions initially. You make FPs one at a time now, and can preschedule 1, 2 or 3.
> 
> You are still limited to 1 park for your initial selections, but if you choose to just FP one ride then want to hop to another park, you can schedule FP 2 and 3 at park #2 immediately upon checking in for FP 1.



How do you pre schedule exactly?  Is that before the 60 day window? Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

ehlander said:


> How do you pre schedule exactly?  Is that before the 60 day window? Thanks!



Preschedule just refers to the normal process of booking your FPs ahead of time, as opposed to booking the day of.


----------



## conandrob240

Wondering if there is a thread or tool that shows 4th FP availability?  Wondering what's on there typically.  Thinking about:

Buzz
Pirates
Tea Cups

wondering if these are typically available as 4th FPs?


----------



## ehlander

Thanks!  I was able to book everything for our trip, but had to juggle around a few rides since my first time slot pick was gone.  MK was tricky that way with a lot of FP slots overlapping by 5 or 10 min.


----------



## Cluelyss

conandrob240 said:


> Wondering if there is a thread or tool that shows 4th FP availability?  Wondering what's on there typically.  Thinking about:
> 
> Buzz
> Pirates
> Tea Cups
> 
> wondering if these are typically available as 4th FPs?


Those were all available as 4th FP options when we were there in May.


----------



## Cluelyss

RachelTori said:


> Besides the 7 day rule there is also another flaw in their AP FP+ system.  My AP expires August 30th (I've had it continuously for about 12 years -- it's a regular AP, I don't live in Florida!).  As of about July 2nd, I am locked out for making FPs 60 days out because I no longer have "valid ticket media"!!  Since I always visit in September & October, this is a real issue!!  I either have to renew my AP 2 months before it expires or wait and hope I can get the FastPasses I want close to trip time!
> 
> Two years ago when this issue first came up for me, the CM I spoke with told me I should renew 60 days early!!  I don't want to renew 60 days early!


So this post just got me thinking...at what point does an AP become "invalid" for booking  FPs? DH and I both have APs that expire 11/30. Undecided if we will renew at this time, but have a trip acheduled 10/14-10/17. Am I going to be able to book FPs in advance?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> So this post just got me thinking...at what point does an AP become "invalid" for booking  FPs? DH and I both have APs that expire 11/30. Undecided if we will renew at this time, but have a trip acheduled 10/14-10/17. Am I going to be able to book FPs in advance?


You'll be able to book for October because your APs are valid through November 30th.

The PP can't book for dates beyond her expiration date. The 60-day window closes 60 days before the expiration date and then the regular AP booking window applies through the expiration date. 

Your booking window for your trip is well before that specified 60-day closing date prior to expiration.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll be able to book for October because your APs are valid through November 30th.
> 
> The PP can't book for dates beyond her expiration date. The 60-day window closes 60 days before the expiration date and then the regular AP booking window applies through the expiration date.
> 
> Your booking window for your trip is well before that specified 60-day closing date prior to expiration.


Perfect, thank you!!

Got nervous for a minute there!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

hiroMYhero said:


> It has been mentioned by others but not very regularly. You're the first to mention the 31 day correlation. I think that means you'll have to book an onsite reservation for October to check as to when you can book in August.



My online check in and FP booking day is 7/4, but according to @AngiTN and what she is noticing I might be able to book FP+ on 7/3 since July has 31 days??  I will certainly give it a try to see if that works and report back.


----------



## AngiTN

Mom2Stitch said:


> My online check in and FP booking day is 7/4, but according to @AngiTN and what she is noticing I might be able to book FP+ on 7/3 since July has 31 days??  I will certainly give it a try to see if that works and report back.


I think so. Every time I've had a trip that either begins in a month with 31 days or has the booking window open in a month with 31 days I can book the FP 1 day early


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mom2Stitch said:


> My online check in and FP booking day is 7/4, but according to @AngiTN and what she is noticing I might be able to book FP+ on 7/3 since July has 31 days??  I will certainly give it a try to see if that works and report back.





AngiTN said:


> I think so. Every time I've had a trip that either begins in a month with 31 days or has the booking window open in a month with 31 days I can book the FP 1 day early


@Mom2Stitch ~ With both July and August having 31 days, perhaps your booking window will open on July 2nd? 

If you don't mind checking on the 2nd and 3rd, it will be interesting to hear of your results!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

hiroMYhero said:


> @Mom2Stitch ~ With both July and August having 31 days, perhaps your booking window will open on July 2nd?
> 
> If you don't mind checking on the 2nd and 3rd, it will be interesting to hear of your results!



I will certainly be willing to try, I'm all for the sooner the better


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> @Mom2Stitch ~ With both July and August having 31 days, perhaps your booking window will open on July 2nd?
> 
> If you don't mind checking on the 2nd and 3rd, it will be interesting to hear of your results!


I'm confused on what people are finding.  Since the booking window is 60 days, obviously with months with 31 days, that day (#) will be a day later (so for Sept 4, 60 days prior would be July 6, as opposed to the 4th).  Are people finding they're able to still book on the 4th?  Just trying to understand what they're checking.  It's never worked that way for me with AP and 30 days but interested to see if maybe for packages it is?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

marciemi said:


> I'm confused on what people are finding.  Since the booking window is 60 days, obviously with months with 31 days, that day (#) will be a day later (so for Sept 4, 60 days prior would be July 6, as opposed to the 4th).  Are people finding they're able to still book on the 4th?  Just trying to understand what they're checking.  It's never worked that way for me with AP and 30 days but interested to see if maybe for packages it is?



I have a package booked, checking in on 9/2. When I click on FP on MDE it tells me that I can select passes on July 4. I'm going to try on 7/2 and 7/3 to try the 31 day month theory.


----------



## AngiTN

marciemi said:


> I'm confused on what people are finding.  Since the booking window is 60 days, obviously with months with 31 days, that day (#) will be a day later (so for Sept 4, 60 days prior would be July 6, as opposed to the 4th).  Are people finding they're able to still book on the 4th?  Just trying to understand what they're checking.  It's never worked that way for me with AP and 30 days but interested to see if maybe for packages it is?


That is what one would think. If you read through my posts I was able to do FP a day early on several different occassions. For instance, in July we checked in on 7/22. I was able to book FP on 5/22. However, I couldn't complete online check in till 5/23 (I think I have those dates right, I'd have to read back to be sure)
Finally it dawned on me that 31 days in the month throws off their calendar, for some reason.


----------



## AngiTN

Cluelyss said:


> If you only book 1 at Epcot, once used you can immediately book 2 at MK. I did exactly this 2 weeks ago.
> 
> There have been mixed reports about letting 2 expire however. You can still book a 4th, but some reports say you can't book another tier 1 (within the same park) if you haven't at least tapped the initial 2 tier 2's.
> 
> Hopefully someone with recent experience can chime in.


Something I did was cancel the FP even though we got in the window. We adjusted our plans and wanted to book more in a different park and didn't want to wait for the window to expire.


----------



## marciemi

AngiTN said:


> Something I did was cancel the FP even though we got in the window. We adjusted our plans and wanted to book more in a different park and didn't want to wait for the window to expire.


This makes sense if you are changing parks and don't have to worry about Tiers. 

As far as expired Tier 2's, I posted this on another thread.  You don't actually need to ride both Tier 2's. Just need to have passed their windows. I've checked this multiple times, including twice in the last week. Important thing to know is that once you pass both Tier 2 windows and tap at the Tier 1, you then want to use the + button and make another FP as if you were making a new one (select people/park, etc.) for that day. You will get a message saying that you are limited to one Tier 1, but it will also offer you options to select another Tier 1. Once you do, your two (unused) Tier 2's will go away once you refresh again.

Oops, looks like I posted this already.  Well, just in case anyone is interested or missed it.


----------



## AngiTN

Wood Nymph said:


> No. We had just been late getting to the park. We were really glad that they let us use our expired fps. The fp touch posts turned green, too.





ArielSRL said:


> See we were at MK on Sun 6/5 and* were 1 min past the 15 min grace period* at Splash and the points turned blue. We had been in the FP line in time but the line took about 5-10 min so they went ahead and let us through.





Wood Nymph said:


> This was on June 8th, just a few days after you were there. Maybe they have longer grace periods for different rides.


I'm thinking the ride was down and you didn't know. I mean, if you weren't in the park how would you know? I've had more than 1 time where I didn't get the anytime FP notice in a timely manner after a ride went down



cgh said:


> Okay, I chatted with Disney.  Apparently, yes, APs are capped at 7 but if you are staying at a resort you can call the internet help desk and they can grant you fast passes to match your party IF you are staying on site.


You have no need to call the help desk. We have AP and a 10 day stay at POR in July. We booked all 10 days at once. We even were able to book those while we had our 4 days FP booked in June.


----------



## AngiTN

marciemi said:


> This makes sense if you are changing parks and don't have to worry about Tiers.
> 
> As far as expired Tier 2's, I posted this on another thread.  You don't actually need to ride both Tier 2's. Just need to have passed their windows. I've checked this multiple times, including twice in the last week. Important thing to know is that once you pass both Tier 2 windows and tap at the Tier 1, you then want to use the + button and make another FP as if you were making a new one (select people/park, etc.) for that day. You will get a message saying that you are limited to one Tier 1, but it will also offer you options to select another Tier 1. Once you do, your two (unused) Tier 2's will go away once you refresh again.


Yes but I was saying if you want to book the new FP before the window of the last one expires. This works even if you have tiers. Or it did at HS a couple week ago. Cancelled our SE FP just after it's window opened, it was our last FP at Epcot that day. Booked TSMM at HS before we even headed out of Epcot.


----------



## marciemi

AngiTN said:


> I'm thinking the ride was down and you didn't know. I mean, if you weren't in the park how would you know? I've had more than 1 time where I didn't get the anytime FP notice in a timely manner after a ride went down



That was my thought too.  I have never, ever had it turn green after 15 minutes but usually if you're close they'll override it.  I'm betting there was some kind of anytime FPP involved.


----------



## ristatron

Hey everyone,
While I think I have a good understanding of the FP+ for our first visit in September, I have a question about what exactly we can book.
We have a Sat-Sat visit planned with 6 days in the Park for sure. (Sun-Fri). For this, we have purchased 6 day tickets. 
Am I limited to only booking FP+ for 6 days because of this? Or can I book an early FP+ on the Saturday we would be leaving (7th day) in case we decide to hit the park, and buy a 7th day, before our flights leave? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## ArielSRL

You will only be allowed to book 6 days worth of FPs, as its limited to ticket length.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

hiroMYhero said:


> @Mom2Stitch ~ With both July and August having 31 days, perhaps your booking window will open on July 2nd?
> 
> If you don't mind checking on the 2nd and 3rd, it will be interesting to hear of your results!



Tried this morning (once I was able to get logged in, yay MDE) and was not able to book anything. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mom2Stitch said:


> Tried this morning (once I was able to get logged in, yay MDE) and was not able to book anything. Will try again tomorrow.


Thank you for taking the time to check! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sweetyk83

I have a somewhat unique situation and need advice.
We are visiting Disney World from Sept 10-18. My father in law is arriving later and staying Sept 14-18. I have him on our MDE and have made dining reservations for him with no issues.
So I come up on 60 days next week and will be able to start FP reservations. I am assuming I will be unable to book FP for my father in law until 60 till the 14th? If so this creates an issue being that we want to use our Fastpasses together and the best way to do this is to book together. I don't really want to wait to book half our FPs till his window opens.
Any advice or clarity?


----------



## hiroMYhero

sweetyk83 said:


> I have a somewhat unique situation and need advice.
> We are visiting Disney World from Sept 10-18. My father in law is arriving later and staying Sept 14-18. I have him on our MDE and have made dining reservations for him with no issues.
> So I come up on 60 days next week and will be able to start FP reservations. I am assuming I will be unable to book FP for my father in law until 60 till the 14th? If so this creates an issue being that we want to use our Fastpasses together and the best way to do this is to book together. I don't really want to wait to book half our FPs till his window opens.
> Any advice or clarity?


If his tickets are separately linked (not a package), he shares your booking window so plan on including him in your group when you book as soon as your 60-day window opens.

If he has a package, you must wait to book his FPs when his window opens 60-days before his package begins.


----------



## sweetyk83

hiroMYhero said:


> If his tickets are separately linked (not a package), he shares your booking window so plan on including him in your group when you book as soon as your 60-day window opens.
> 
> If he has a package, you must wait to book his FPs when his window opens 60-days before his package begins.



He does have a package unfortunately. That really complicates things.  I guess the best I can do is to try to book the same fastpasses separately. Thank for your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

sweetyk83 said:


> He does have a package unfortunately. That really complicates things.  I guess the best I can do is to try to book the same fastpasses separately. Thank for your help!


And, when you book, include him on the 14th to see if FPs for him can be booked as there have been conflicting reports about booking for a later arriving group member with a package. It's always best to try and see what happens.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

hiroMYhero said:


> Thank you for taking the time to check! Good luck tomorrow!



No luck a day early for me, MDE still shows me at 61 days to go and the Make Selection button is still showing up with a closed lock on it. Unless I'm going in the wrong way, but not sure of another way. I also tried on the app and no luck there either. 

Oh well, tomorrow is for sure, lol


----------



## DVC4US

sweetyk83 said:


> He does have a package unfortunately. That really complicates things.  I guess the best I can do is to try to book the same fastpasses separately. Thank for your help!



I have found it pretty easy to add 1 person to FPs we have already booked, at least if I do them more than 30 days out.  If he is linked to your MDE all you will need to do on his booking day is go into view details of your FP, select change party, and add him as a guest.  I just had to do this for our trip in June and did it again for an upcoming trip in Aug.

If you can't add him to your time, then try to book him as a single for an overlapping time.  I did this for our trip in June when I had to switch around 1 person in our party and this was after the 30 day window.  The only ride I had a problem with in MK was SDMT so I booked an overlapping time and just kept checking every day to see if a better time showed up.  About 3 days out, I was finally able to get him the exact same time as our FP.

Edited to correct information.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mom2Stitch said:


> No luck a day early for me, MDE still shows me at 61 days to go and the Make Selection button is still showing up with a closed lock on it. Unless I'm going in the wrong way, but not sure of another way. I also tried on the app and no luck there either.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow is for sure, lol


Thanks, again! Now, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> If he is linked to your MDE all you will need to do on his booking day is go in too view details of your FP, select change party, and add him as a guest. I just had to do this for our trip in June and did it again for an upcoming trip in Aug.


Thanks for sharing this info! I had wondered where the former "Copy" function could be found.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for sharing this info! I had wondered where the former "Copy" function could be found.


I wondered the same! I tried to find it on our trip and I couldn't.


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for sharing this info! I had wondered where the former "Copy" function could be found.





ArielSRL said:


> I wondered the same! I tried to find it on our trip and I couldn't.



I'm going to correct myself - I will also edit my post above.  It is actually the "change party" you need to click on to add a member to your party instead of the "modify".


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> I'm going to correct myself - I will also edit my post above.  It is actually the "change party" you need to click on to add a member to your party instead of the "modify".


Thank you for clarifying. Very good info to know!  And, also Edited my post to add in your corrected info.


----------



## sweetyk83

DVC4US said:


> I have found it pretty easy to add 1 person to FPs we have already booked, at least if I do them more than 30 days out.  If he is linked to your MDE all you will need to do on his booking day is go in too view details of your FP, select change party, and add him as a guest.  I just had to do this for our trip in June and did it again for an upcoming trip in Aug.
> 
> If you can't add him to your time, then try to book him as a single for an overlapping time.  I did this for our trip in June when I had to switch around 1 person in our party and this was after the 30 day window.  The only ride I had a problem with in MK was SDMT so I booked an overlapping time and just kept checking every day to see if a better time showed up.  About 3 days out, I was finally able to get him the exact same time as our FP.
> 
> Edited to correct information.




Thank you so much for this info! I will try this out.


----------



## mandis77

I love this thread, it's so helpful.  Planning FP's stresses me out, especially this year since I'm booking for 8 people.   I'm making my FP's on 7/15 and I have a crazy idea but I'm throwing it out to the boards to see if this is just too risky or absolutely brilliant.  We have a 8:00am Akershus ADR on our first day (9/14).  The idea is to finish our breakfast around 9am then get onto Frozen Ever After, allowing us to save our Tier 1 FP's for Soarin'.  I'm also wondering if it will even be possible to get a FEE FP on our first day, so my idea might be our only option.

Too risky or brilliant?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mandis77 said:


> I love this thread, it's so helpful.  Planning FP's stresses me out, especially this year since I'm booking for 8 people.   I'm making my FP's on 7/15 and I have a crazy idea but I'm throwing it out to the boards to see if this is just too risky or absolutely brilliant.  We have a 8:00am Akershus ADR on our first day (9/14).  The idea is to finish our breakfast around 9am then get onto Frozen Ever After, allowing us to save our Tier 1 FP's for Soarin'.  I'm also wondering if it will even be possible to get a FEE FP on our first day, so my idea might be our only option.
> 
> Too risky or brilliant?


Brilliant as long as you pay for your breakfast as soon as you are seated and then head to the FEA line by 8:45a.


----------



## jlundeen

mandis77 said:


> I'm also wondering if it will even be possible to get a FEE FP on our first day, so my idea might be our only option.
> 
> Too risky or brilliant?


Not sure what you mean about a FEE FP...do you mean FREE FP...if so, how do you do that?

BTW, I've read several folks are doing the early breakfast at Akershus and then jumping in line for FEA...sometimes they are being held until RD, but they still are able to get into line before the general masses.  I know some on this thread have reported their success on other threads....


----------



## ArielSRL

jlundeen said:


> Not sure what you mean about a FEE FP...do you mean FREE FP...if so, how do you do that?
> 
> BTW, I've read several folks are doing the early breakfast at Akershus and then jumping in line for FEA...sometimes they are being held until RD, but they still are able to get into line before the general masses.  I know some on this thread have reported their success on other threads....


I think she means FEA.


----------



## jlundeen

ArielSRL said:


> I think she means FEA.


Well, duh...I get it now...just a bit slow!  LOL


----------



## mandis77

jlundeen said:


> Well, duh...I get it now...just a bit slow!  LOL



LOL yeah I meant FEA just a typo!  It's so hard to plan FP's at EPCOT... ugh.
I need to go read other people's stories who have done this already.
Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

mandis77 said:


> I love this thread, it's so helpful.  Planning FP's stresses me out, especially this year since I'm booking for 8 people.   I'm making my FP's on 7/15 and I have a crazy idea but I'm throwing it out to the boards to see if this is just too risky or absolutely brilliant.  We have a 8:00am Akershus ADR on our first day (9/14).  The idea is to finish our breakfast around 9am then get onto Frozen Ever After, allowing us to save our Tier 1 FP's for Soarin'.  I'm also wondering if it will even be possible to get a FEE FP on our first day, so my idea might be our only option.
> 
> Too risky or brilliant?


We successfully did this today 

As posted above, ask for your check immediately and leave the restaurant by 8:45. Also, be aware you may not see all the princesses at breakfast (we only saw 3).


----------



## SgtTibbs

Split stay question: 
We are going to WDW for a 7-day stay at AK.  
My daughter an her friend have book two extra days Room-only days at a different on property Disney resort using her friends MDE account.  
They will be using the 8-day passes tied to my MDE for these two extra days. 

Is there anyway I can link our existing magic bands to that account? So they can get FP+'s ahead of  time?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SgtTibbs said:


> Split stay question:
> We are going to WDW for a 7-day stay at AK.
> My daughter an her friend have book two extra days Room-only days at a different on property Disney resort using her friends MDE account.
> They will be using the 8-day passes tied to my MDE for these two extra days.
> 
> Is there anyway I can link our existing magic bands to that account? So they can get FP+'s ahead of  time?


Are the 8-day tickets linked separately? If so, you can pre-book FPs for those two days from your MDE account. FPs are booked based on where the tickets are linked - the FPs are linked to the MDE Profile.

If the 8-day tickets are part of a package, you won't be able to pre-book for those 2 park days before your package check-in date.


----------



## SgtTibbs

hiroMYhero said:


> Are the 8-day tickets linked separately? If so, you can pre-book FPs for those two days from your MDE account. FPs are booked based on where the tickets are linked - the FPs are linked to the MDE Profile.
> 
> If the 8-day tickets are part of a package, you won't be able to pre-book for those 2 park days before your package check-in date.



The 8-day tickets are linked to my MDE.  Oddly it just allowed me to book one extra day of FP+'s but not two.  I was able to book for the Saturday after we leave but not the Friday.  I also tried it the other way with the same result.  Interesting.   I expect it has something to do with the fact that while she is taking two days out for Universal, I have booked FP+'s for one of those days for my wife and I to use.


----------



## SgtTibbs

I've done a little more digging....  

What I think I'm seeing is this: 
We have a 7-day trip booked to a Disney resort with linked passes  
The passes are for 8-days 
We are taking off two days for Universal leaving us extra days on our passes. 
The system is allowing me to make FP+ reservations extending from the start of our trip until 21 days after it ends *but only for a total of 8-days*
So I can make FP+ reservations for any days I like in that range but only for 8 separate days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SgtTibbs said:


> I've done a little more digging....
> 
> What I think I'm seeing is this:
> We have a 7-day trip booked to a Disney resort with linked passes
> The passes are for 8-days
> We are taking off two days for Universal leaving us extra days on our passes.
> The system is allowing me to make FP+ reservations extending from the start of our trip until 21 days after it ends *but only for a total of 8-days*
> So I can make FP+ reservations for any days I like in that range but only for 8 separate days.


Correct - only for a total of 8 days because that's the # of entitlements that you have.


----------



## marciemi

I think we knew this but I tested it out Sunday just to make sure.  Since you can book FPP's for another park once you use your first (and keep one in between them), I was wondering if I had a FPP for one park, if I physically went to a different park first if I could make my remaining FPP's there in the meantime (while still keeping the later one).  So I booked Kali at AK for evening while we were heading to MK earlier.  I checked at the kiosk to see if it would allow me (since I was now in the park) to book a FPP at MK.  When I scanned it did tell me that I was eligible for additional FPP's but when I tried to click on it, under my name it showed "FastPass+ Plans at another park".  So my only option was to cancel Kali if I wanted to make some for MK.  

If I had wanted, I probably could have cancelled Kali, made two FPP's for MK and gone and scanned at the first one and then rebooked Kali (not that you need a FPP there at 10pm anyway).  But I couldn't book for the existing park with one at a different park later.  Again, we probably guessed this but not sure if anyone had actually tried.  So just one more data point to add to the knowledge banks.  

Incidentally, one of the kiosks in Guest Services (Main St.) was covered on Sunday.  I had tried to use that one on Thursday when we were there and was unable to get it to accept my clicks most of the time (ie the touch screen simply wasn't working even though I know all the tricks like using a knuckle or fingernail).  I had finally given up and used the other one.  My guess is that they won't bother fixing the one that doesn't work but will report if I make it back to MK but for now there is only one there.


----------



## ontheuptick

For those booking FP+ reservations at your 60 day window recently:  Have you been able to get Frozen Ever After?

I'm planning an 8 day trip, and with my young family would like to get a FP+ for a couple different days to Frozen Ever After.  Is that fairly easy to do or do they book up at 60 days +10 immediately?


----------



## marciemi

ontheuptick said:


> For those booking FP+ reservations at your 60 day window recently:  Have you been able to get Frozen Ever After?
> 
> I'm planning an 8 day trip, and with my young family would like to get a FP+ for a couple different days to Frozen Ever After.  Is that fairly easy to do or do they book up at 60 days +10 immediately?


I'm local with an AP and haven't had trouble getting them at 30 days, but by 28 or 29 they seem to be gone.  So 60 days really shouldn't be a problem.  From what I've read though, they don't do FPP's from 9-11am and it seems hard to get ones in the 11-2 range unless you're right at 60 days (+).  If you're okay with later afternoon or evening, they're relatively easy to get.


----------



## CJK

marciemi said:


> I'm local with an AP and haven't had trouble getting them at 30 days, but by 28 or 29 they seem to be gone. So 60 days really shouldn't be a problem. From what I've read though, they don't do FPP's from 9-11am and it seems hard to get ones in the 11-2 range unless you're right at 60 days (+). If you're okay with later afternoon or evening, they're relatively easy to get.


What times have you been able to get a fast pass for FEA at the 30 day mark?


----------



## marciemi

CJK said:


> What times have you been able to get a fast pass for FEA at the 30 day mark?


I've been watching it off and on but usually if I check in the morning there are a handful of times from about 430 on.


----------



## CJK

marciemi said:


> I've been watching it off and on but usually if I check in the morning there are a handful of times from about 430 on.


Thank you!


----------



## js

I am going to Disney between Christmas and New Years.
On NYE, we are going to Epcot during the day and plan to go back for NYE countdown.

We are eating an 8 pm dinner at Yachtsman and then walking over to Epcot.

Do you think it would be a good use of a Tier 1 FP for the IllumiNations reserved area in World Showcase?

We are a family of four and my kids are 18 and 22.  This will mean when we arrive at Epcot, we will do so about 45 minutes prior to RD, do Soarin, do TT, single ride and then not sure and then Spaceship Earth.  I would like to see FEA but it's not high on our list.

If so, I will try to get this as my first FP for that week.  What do you all think?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Wsmagee

Rider Swap...just to make sure I understand this correctly. Two adults one child...do we need 3 FP+ or 2 (one for child and one parent). Also, can you do rider swap with a child under 3 who doesn't have a FP+? We have a 2 yr old and 5 yr old and trying to figure out a good strategy.


----------



## ArielSRL

Wsmagee said:


> Rider Swap...just to make sure I understand this correctly. Two adults one child...do we need 3 FP+ or 2 (one for child and one parent). Also, can you do rider swap with a child under 3 who doesn't have a FP+? We have a 2 yr old and 5 yr old and trying to figure out a good strategy.


Only 1 adult needs a FP. But you do have to have a child that is too short for the ride. You'll (most likely) have to show the CM the child that is too short.


----------



## marciemi

CJK said:


> Thank you!


I checked it again this morning just recently (9am FL time) and looking 30 days out I was able to get FEA starting at 3:40 for a party of 2 or 4:30 for a party of 4.  If I look 29 days out, even for a party of 1, I can't get anything.  So either they're releasing extras right at 30 days or not filling until that point, but then going quickly once available for everyone to book at 30.


----------



## kaybee1476

marciemi said:


> I checked it again this morning just recently (9am FL time) and looking 30 days out I was able to get FEA starting at 3:40 for a party of 2 or 4:30 for a party of 4.  If I look 29 days out, even for a party of 1, I can't get anything.  So either they're releasing extras right at 30 days or not filling until that point, but then going quickly once available for everyone to book at 30.



Before our last trip, which was June 2014, it was really hard to get FP+ for the Anna and Elsa M&G, which my girls really wanted to do and I was determined not to wait in line for hours. I read (I think it was on these forums) that they release more fastpasses at 30 days out, then some more at 1 week out, and then more on the day of. Does anyone know if that's still the case?

ETA: We were staying offsite so I couldn't book FP+ til 30 days out. I didn't get A&E then but I was able to get them at 7 days out, so I think it may have been true back then. Not sure about now though.


----------



## marciemi

kaybee1476 said:


> Before our last trip, which was June 2014, it was really hard to get FP+ for the Anna and Elsa M&G, which my girls really wanted to do and I was determined not to wait in line for hours. I read (I think it was on these forums) that they release more fastpasses at 30 days out, then some more at 1 week out, and then more on the day of. Does anyone know if that's still the case?
> 
> ETA: We were staying offsite so I couldn't book FP+ til 30 days out. I didn't get A&E then but I was able to get them at 7 days out, so I think it may have been true back then. Not sure about now though.


I've always read/heard insistently that they don't do this but can't confirm.  I have never seen large numbers of things like 7D or A&E suddenly available at 30 days or day of though.  It's possible that they are staggering the FEA FPP's a little bit though, just due to its popularity & newness, but since I don't have a resort reservation I can't check 31 days to see if there's a change between then and 30.


----------



## Cluelyss

js said:


> I am going to Disney between Christmas and New Years.
> On NYE, we are going to Epcot during the day and plan to go back for NYE countdown.
> 
> We are eating an 8 pm dinner at Yachtsman and then walking over to Epcot.
> 
> Do you think it would be a good use of a Tier 1 FP for the IllumiNations reserved area in World Showcase?
> 
> We are a family of four and my kids are 18 and 22.  This will mean when we arrive at Epcot, we will do so about 45 minutes prior to RD, do Soarin, do TT, single ride and then not sure and then Spaceship Earth.  I would like to see FEA but it's not high on our list.
> 
> If so, I will try to get this as my first FP for that week.  What do you all think?
> 
> Thank you very much!


We did the Illuminations FP on the 4th of July and could not have been happier with that choice! We had dinner outside the park, arrived basically as the FP area was opening, walked in and found an excellent spot without having to wait for hours. I'd imagine you'd get the same benefit on NYE. With so many tier 1 options, and so many places to watch Illuminations around WS, I wouldn't recommend it for a non-holiday. But we found definite value not being crushed and shoulder-to-shoulder in the crowds on the 4th.


----------



## Wsmagee

ArielSRL said:


> Only 1 adult needs a FP. But you do have to have a child that is too short for the ride. You'll (most likely) have to show the CM the child that is too short.



Yes, I have a feeling our 2 yr old will be too short for many. The 5 yr old will also have to have a FP+ correct? And then we would use parent #2's FP+ to ride a different ride with our 2 yr old, but our 5 yr old and parent #1 wouldn't be able to ride this one because they used they're FP+s on the first ride...am I on the right track? We wouldn't be able to rider swap on the second ride because 5 yr old would not be too short...right?


----------



## ArielSRL

Wsmagee said:


> Yes, I have a feeling our 2 yr old will be too short for many. The 5 yr old will also have to have a FP+ correct? And then we would use parent #2's FP+ to ride a different ride with our 2 yr old, but our 5 yr old and parent #1 wouldn't be able to ride this one because they used they're FP+s on the first ride...am I on the right track? We wouldn't be able to rider swap on the second ride because 5 yr old would not be too short...right?


Yes, you have it right. P1 and C5 would get FP for Splash, go to FP entrance, show too short child and get RS pass to use later (usually expires at end of month!). P2 can get a FP for something the C2 can ride OR just ride something with a short wait (therefore saving the FP for another rider swap "thrill" ride). Later P2 can ride again with RS pass as can C5 bc the pass is good for up to 3 riders.


----------



## mandis77

ArielSRL said:


> Yes, you have it right. P1 and C5 would get FP for Splash, go to FP entrance, show too short child and get RS pass to use later (usually expires at end of month!). P2 can get a FP for something the C2 can ride OR just ride something with a short wait (therefore saving the FP for another rider swap "thrill" ride). Later P2 can ride again with RS pass as can C5 bc the pass is good for up to 3 riders.



Thanks for explaining that - it's been a few years since we've used RS and I couldn't remember how to do it as our DD5 is still to small for the 44"+ rides.  I DO remember, it's quite easy to do and we never had issues.


----------



## Wsmagee

ArielSRL said:


> Yes, you have it right. P1 and C5 would get FP for Splash, go to FP entrance, show too short child and get RS pass to use later (usually expires at end of month!). P2 can get a FP for something the C2 can ride OR just ride something with a short wait (therefore saving the FP for another rider swap "thrill" ride). Later P2 can ride again with RS pass as can C5 bc the pass is good for up to 3 riders.



How would C5 be able to ride the second thrill ride? They won't need a FP+ for that one also? And that's good to know that we can do it on another day...I was thinking they would have to be ridden back to back!

If this is the case could each parent get a different tier1 FP+ and still ride with the C5 on both rides even though the C5 only has a FP+ to one of the rides? 3 total FP+ gets all 3 people a ride on 2 attractions with C5 riding each attraction twice. Did I complicate that enough?


----------



## ArielSRL

Wsmagee said:


> How would C5 be able to ride the second thrill ride? They won't need a FP+ for that one also? And that's good to know that we can do it on another day...I was thinking they would have to be ridden back to back!
> 
> If this is the case could each parent get a different tier1 FP+ and still ride with the C5 on both rides even though the C5 only has a FP+ to one of the rides? 3 total FP+ gets all 3 people a ride on 2 attractions with C5 riding each attraction twice. Did I complicate that enough?


The C5 would only be able to ride on the RS pass for the second thrill ride if they did not have a FP.


----------



## ArielSRL

mandis77 said:


> Thanks for explaining that - it's been a few years since we've used RS and I couldn't remember how to do it as our DD5 is still to small for the 44"+ rides.  I DO remember, it's quite easy to do and we never had issues.


No problem! I can only thank @hiroMYhero for explaining it in depth to me previously!


----------



## Wsmagee

ArielSRL said:


> The C5 would only be able to ride on the RS pass for the second thrill ride if they did not have a FP.


 Can you explain the process on second thrill ride? Parent 2 scans FP+, then what? Can C5 ride with P2 the first time and then parents would swap out? And C5 would ride twice? Or would all 3 of us have to ride alone? I don't know why this is so confusing to me!


----------



## ArielSRL

Wsmagee said:


> Can you explain the process on second thrill ride? Parent 2 scans FP+, then what? Can C5 ride with P2 the first time and then parents would swap out? And C5 would ride twice? Or would all 3 of us have to ride alone? I don't know why this is so confusing to me!


P2 would have to ride alone on the initial ride (of the 2nd thrill ride...say Big Thunder Mtn) as they are the only one with FP. But all would go to the FP line so as to show the CM the too short child and again get a RS pass. P1 and C5 would ride together on the RS pass later.


----------



## Wsmagee

ArielSRL said:


> P2 would have to ride alone on the initial ride (of the 2nd thrill ride...say Big Thunder Mtn) as they are the only one with FP. But all would go to the FP line so as to show the CM the too short child and again get a RS pass. P1 and C5 would ride together on the RS pass later.


 Got it! Finally!

 Is it ever possible to reason with the CM and say "look I don't care to ride this ride by myself, can I just get a RS for my husband and son and you can give my spot to the next person in line." or would that be frowned upon?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wsmagee said:


> Got it! Finally!
> 
> Is it ever possible to reason with the CM and say "look I don't care to ride this ride by myself, can I just get a RS for my husband and son and you can give my spot to the next person in line." or would that be frowned upon?


It wouldn't be allowed. Rider Swap is a courtesy to families with small children. You would be using it to obtain a FP ride for two people who didn't have FPs.


----------



## Wsmagee

hiroMYhero said:


> It wouldn't be allowed. Rider Swap is a courtesy to families with small children. You would be using it to obtain a FP ride for two people who didn't have FPs.



Thank you for the clarification! I thought it might be considered "gaming the system." I guess one of us will be riding Big Thunder Mntn alone! ha!


----------



## ArielSRL

Wsmagee said:


> Thank you for the clarification! I thought it might be considered "gaming the system." I guess one of us will be riding Big Thunder Mntn alone! ha!


Yeh my DH and I will have to follow this procedure when we go next June. This past trip, it was my boys (2&4), both my parents and myself. My mom doesn't ride thrill rides, so Dad and I rode and she watched the boys (my 4 yr old tried 7DMT and didn't like it so we scratched all the other thrill rides for him except Splash).


----------



## JESSketeer

Hi everyone! Our FP window opens up this weekend and I had a question regarding booking group FPs.  

So DH and I will be arriving on 9/8 and my mom and sisters will be arriving 9/10, all staying onsite.  Will I be able, on our 60 window which opens up 2 days before theirs, to book all of our FPs together? Or will they have to wait the 2 days for their 60 day window to open to be able to book their FP?


----------



## Cluelyss

JESSketeer said:


> Hi everyone! Our FP window opens up this weekend and I had a question regarding booking group FPs.
> 
> So DH and I will be arriving on 9/8 and my mom and sisters will be arriving 9/10, all staying onsite.  Will I be able, on our 60 window which opens up 2 days before theirs, to book all of our FPs together? Or will they have to wait the 2 days for their 60 day window to open to be able to book their FP?


Are your mom and sisters linked as family & friends in MDX? If so, everyone's window will open when yours does, and you can book FPs for everyone together.


----------



## JESSketeer

Cluelyss said:


> Are your mom and sisters linked as family & friends in MDX? If so, everyone's window will open when yours does, and you can book FPs for everyone together.



Yes, they are linked to my family and friends. Being able to book everyone's at the same time makes it much easier for me! Thanks for your help


----------



## DVC4US

JESSketeer said:


> Hi everyone! Our FP window opens up this weekend and I had a question regarding booking group FPs.
> 
> So DH and I will be arriving on 9/8 and my mom and sisters will be arriving 9/10, all staying onsite.  Will I be able, on our 60 window which opens up 2 days before theirs, to book all of our FPs together? Or will they have to wait the 2 days for their 60 day window to open to be able to book their FP?





Cluelyss said:


> Are your mom and sisters linked as family & friends in MDX? If so, everyone's window will open when yours does, and you can book FPs for everyone together.



Actually it depends on if your mom & sisters are booked on a package or not.  If they are not booked with a package then FPs will open for them on your 60 day mark.  If they have a packaged booked then the FPs will not open until they are 60 days out.  If this is the case, it is very easy to book your FPs and then add them to your party once their 60 days opens up.


----------



## JESSketeer

DVC4US said:


> Actually it depends on if your mom & sisters are booked on a package or not.  If they are not booked with a package then FPs will open for them on your 60 day mark.  If they have a packaged booked then the FPs will not open until they are 60 days out.  If this is the case, it is very easy to book your FPs and then add them to your party once their 60 days opens up.



Oh, they do have a package. They booked the free dining offer, room + tickets.   So I'll have to wait to add them at their 60 day mark?  Will I be able to just go into our current FP we have booked and edit the party?


----------



## js

js said:


> I am going to Disney between Christmas and New Years.
> On NYE, we are going to Epcot during the day and plan to go back for NYE countdown.
> 
> We are eating an 8 pm dinner at Yachtsman and then walking over to Epcot.
> 
> Do you think it would be a good use of a Tier 1 FP for the IllumiNations reserved area in World Showcase?
> 
> We are a family of four and my kids are 18 and 22.  This will mean when we arrive at Epcot, we will do so about 45 minutes prior to RD, do Soarin, do TT, single ride and then not sure and then Spaceship Earth.  I would like to see FEA but it's not high on our list.
> 
> If so, I will try to get this as my first FP for that week.  What do you all think?
> 
> Thank you very much!





Cluelyss said:


> We did the Illuminations FP on the 4th of July and could not have been happier with that choice! We had dinner outside the park, arrived basically as the FP area was opening, walked in and found an excellent spot without having to wait for hours. I'd imagine you'd get the same benefit on NYE. With so many tier 1 options, and so many places to watch Illuminations around WS, I wouldn't recommend it for a non-holiday. But we found definite value not being crushed and shoulder-to-shoulder in the crowds on the 4th.



Thank you so much! Approximately how far in advance does it open and is there seating or just standing room. Was it maxed out? I expect ot to be for NYE. I think I may do this idea.


----------



## marciemi

JESSketeer said:


> Oh, they do have a package. They booked the free dining offer, room + tickets.   So I'll have to wait to add them at their 60 day mark?  Will I be able to just go into our current FP we have booked and edit the party?


There is a Change Party option that you can use, but when you choose it (and who you want to add/leave in the party), it will then say "Searching for Availability".  So it's probably worth trying as it seems that the overall FPP system is kind of random now - like if I choose evening it may only show me 7, 7:30 and 8 but if I choose the 7:30 and then Modify it, suddenly there will be a 7:40 and 7:50 as well.  So it might find more availability for the exact times.  But if it shows no availability, I would then try to book them separate (even individually if you have to) for close, overlapping times (ie if you chose 7:30, you might find a 7:40 for them).  I'd try all options if necessary but this should only be a problem maybe for things like 7 Dwarves or FEA.


----------



## marciemi

js said:


> Thank you so much! Approximately how far in advance does it open and is there seating or just standing room. Was it maxed out? I expect ot to be for NYE. I think I may do this idea.


There is no seating, although I have managed to sit on the ground in the very front looking through a fence.  But no actual seats.  When we've done it (non-peak times), they've usually had it opened by about 8:15 (for 9pm Illuminations) so I'd expect on NYE they'd do it at least a hour before.  We may attempt the same - we have dinner at Trattoria al Forno (Boardwalk) at 8:30.  We're local though so won't be worried about other FPP's but also won't be able to make FPP's until 30 days out.


----------



## DVC4US

JESSketeer said:


> Oh, they do have a package. They booked the free dining offer, room + tickets.   So I'll have to wait to add them at their 60 day mark?  Will I be able to just go into our current FP we have booked and edit the party?



Yes, you will have to wait until their 60 day mark to add them and yes you can just "view details" for the FPs you already have booked and then select change party.  Once you select the new party members and click on "check availability" it will automatically add them and then you need to confirm the new FPs.  If there isn't enough availability it will tell you so and you can just start over and try to book them separately with an overlapping time.

I just did this for a trip we took in June and for one that is upcoming in August.  I had no problem adding individuals at their 60 day mark.


----------



## DVC4US

marciemi said:


> There is a Change Party option that you can use, but when you choose it (and who you want to add/leave in the party), it will then say "Searching for Availability".  So it's probably worth trying as it seems that the overall FPP system is kind of random now - like if I choose evening it may only show me 7, 7:30 and 8 but if I choose the 7:30 and then Modify it, suddenly there will be a 7:40 and 7:50 as well.  So it might find more availability for the exact times.  But if it shows no availability, I would then try to book them separate (even individually if you have to) for close, overlapping times (ie if you chose 7:30, you might find a 7:40 for them).  I'd try all options if necessary but this should only be a problem maybe for things like 7 Dwarves or FEA.



Actually, if you do the "Change Party" option it will check availability and then automatically add the new people to your FP.


----------



## marciemi

DVC4US said:


> Actually, if you do the "Change Party" option it will check availability and then automatically add the new people to your FP.


Right - I was trying to give some alternatives in case it didn't find an exact match but guess I skipped explaining the part if it did.


----------



## Cluelyss

js said:


> Thank you so much! Approximately how far in advance does it open and is there seating or just standing room. Was it maxed out? I expect ot to be for NYE. I think I may do this idea.


No seats, though many sat in the ground. The area opened about a half hour prior for us. All FPs had been distributed on the 4th, but the area didn't feel over crowded to me...and certainly better than crowd outside the FP area!


----------



## Bunless

After reading the FAQs posts, I want to see if I understand what to do with our particular situation.

We will be staying at a WDW resort beginning 12/25/16. 
We will be purchasing APs, and we are wanting 12/26/16 to be our first day of using that AP. 
We will need to purchase that AP prior to the 60 day mark so that we can utilize FP+ at that earliest time.

I am assuming that we are able to do this, even though our APs won't be activated until our first day in the parks.

Wanting to make sure this is correct and I am not misunderstanding anything.
In my perfect world, we wouldn't have to purchase the AP until closer to our stay, but it seems like if we want to utilize FP+, we will need to.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bunless said:


> After reading the FAQs posts, I want to see if I understand what to do with our particular situation.
> 
> We will be staying at a WDW resort beginning 12/25/16.
> We will be purchasing APs, and we are wanting 12/26/16 to be our first day of using that AP.
> We will need to purchase that AP prior to the 60 day mark so that we can utilize FP+ at that earliest time.
> 
> I am assuming that we are able to do this, even though our APs won't be activated until our first day in the parks.
> 
> Wanting to make sure this is correct and I am not misunderstanding anything.
> In my perfect world, we wouldn't have to purchase the AP until closer to our stay, but it seems like if we want to utilize FP+, we will need to.


Your complete scenario is correct.

If you wanted, you can buy regular tickets for your length of stay (up to 10 days) prior to your FP booking date and then upgrade to APs when you arrive. Your AP will be dated as of the first day of ticket usage and all FPs remain intact for the upgrade.


----------



## Bunless

Thank you so much, our December stay will be a short one, so we wouldn't need to buy regular tickets initially.

That does bring up another point, though. For a two week trip we will be taking in February, I believe that I understood--because we will be staying on property, that we will be able to utilize the FP+ for the entire stay, the 60 days prior. Of course, it is early February, so not sure how necessary it would be...



hiroMYhero said:


> Your complete scenario is correct.
> 
> If you wanted, you can buy regular tickets for your length of stay (up to 10 days) prior to your FP booking date and then upgrade to APs when you arrive. Your AP will be dated as of the first day of ticket usage and all FPs remain intact for the upgrade.


----------



## JESSketeer

marciemi said:


> There is a Change Party option that you can use, but when you choose it (and who you want to add/leave in the party), it will then say "Searching for Availability".  So it's probably worth trying as it seems that the overall FPP system is kind of random now - like if I choose evening it may only show me 7, 7:30 and 8 but if I choose the 7:30 and then Modify it, suddenly there will be a 7:40 and 7:50 as well.  So it might find more availability for the exact times.  But if it shows no availability, I would then try to book them separate (even individually if you have to) for close, overlapping times (ie if you chose 7:30, you might find a 7:40 for them).  I'd try all options if necessary but this should only be a problem maybe for things like 7 Dwarves or FEA.





DVC4US said:


> Yes, you will have to wait until their 60 day mark to add them and yes you can just "view details" for the FPs you already have booked and then select change party.  Once you select the new party members and click on "check availability" it will automatically add them and then you need to confirm the new FPs.  If there isn't enough availability it will tell you so and you can just start over and try to book them separately with an overlapping time.
> 
> I just did this for a trip we took in June and for one that is upcoming in August.  I had no problem adding individuals at their 60 day mark.



Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Hunterr

Hey all. I know how fast pass works and all, but I know they recently made a change with booking more after you use the 3rd or something.


Once the third fastpass is used and/or expired, thats when you can book an additional 3, right? Or just a 4th?
I only really want a fastpass for Soarin' in Epcot, so this plan will work the way I imagine, right?:

-Book two other attractions as early as possible early morning that I may or may not even use, then have Soarin' for lets say 12pm-1pm window as the final FP.
-Once Soarin' is ridden or expired, can I immediately book 3 more fastpasses for the evening in Hollywood studios (pending on availability of course)? Or will it just be one?
-If I use the 3rd fastpass once the window opens, do I still have to wait until the window time has expired?

Thank you!


----------



## marciemi

Hunterr said:


> -Once Soarin' is ridden or expired, can I immediately book 3 more fastpasses for the evening in Hollywood studios (pending on availability of course)? Or will it just be one?
> -If I use the 3rd fastpass once the window opens, do I still have to wait until the window time has expired?


You don't even need to wait until you ride (or the window to expire, unless you don't ride).  As soon as you scan at the first FPP "Mickey head" you can start booking while standing in line for Soarin' (although frequently that line doesn't have either cell or wifi coverage as you move further into it).  You can only book one at a time after that so you could book one for HS and once you scan there book another and so on.

Editing to add one more suggestion - if all you really want is Soarin', there is no reason to book the two Tier 2's at Epcot since you can book for another park (once one FPP is scanned in a park) without regard to Tiers.  So if you booked Soarin' even earlier (and only booked that), as soon as you scanned at the Mickey head there you could immediately book 2 FPP's for HS (you would be limited on only one Tier 1 there though at first).  So you could book Soarin' in advance, scan that morning, book say TSMM and ToT and then once you were in line for the second of those, book one more at a time at HS.  You would have to be at the second though (3rd FPP overall) before you could book a 4th but at that point it could be any Tier in that park.


----------



## Hunterr

marciemi said:


> You don't even need to wait until you ride (or the window to expire, unless you don't ride).  As soon as you scan at the first FPP "Mickey head" you can start booking while standing in line for Soarin' (although frequently that line doesn't have either cell or wifi coverage as you move further into it).  You can only book one at a time after that so you could book one for HS and once you scan there book another and so on.



Ah, I see. Yeah, I remember you used to have to go to the park itself at a kiosk, and now you can just do it on the app.
Thanks! This helps a lot.


----------



## megster1123

Cluelyss said:


> FYI - I've heard that there are no pre-11 FPs for FEA after 6/27 for some reason, though Norway will allegedly be opening at 9. Can't verify for all dates, but I was online the minute FEA went live yesterday, and 11 was the earliest available on my date in July. Hoping this changes, but in your situation, you could schedule your tier 2 "throwaways" at 9 and 10, do FEA at 11 then immediately book your 4th once you enter the queue. You may have a shot at a later tier 1 at that time?



Can you just let the 9 & 10 throwaways expire or do you actually have to tap?  Thinking could use this strategy to grab an 11am FEA and then try to book TT when in queue for FEA.

Apologizing in advance as this has probably been asked and answered.


----------



## marciemi

megster1123 said:


> Can you just let the 9 & 10 throwaways expire or do you actually have to tap?  Thinking could use this strategy to grab an 11am FEA and then try to book TT when in queue for FEA.
> 
> Apologizing in advance as this has probably been asked and answered.


You can just let them expire.  However, when you then try to book TT, be sure to use the + button as if you were adding new FPP's.  Do not try to modify one of the Tier 2's that hasn't been used as it will only give you Tier 2 options to choose from.  When you choose the Tier 1, it will tell you that you're limited to only 1 a day, but then offer you Tier 1's anyway.

Editing to add a link to a picture post I did explaining this on a different thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/ch...ck-fast-pass-after-fea.3522080/#post-56023186


----------



## megster1123

marciemi said:


> You can just let them expire.  However, when you then try to book TT, be sure to use the + button as if you were adding new FPP's.  Do not try to modify one of the Tier 2's that hasn't been used as it will only give you Tier 2 options to choose from.  When you choose the Tier 1, it will tell you that you're limited to only 1 a day, but then offer you Tier 1's anyway.
> 
> Editing to add a link to a picture post I did explaining this on a different thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/ch...ck-fast-pass-after-fea.3522080/#post-56023186



Thank you!  I feel like I conquered my ADR process smoothly and with great success...but now that's it's coming time for the FP window to open I feel moderately confused at times with a slight case of anxiety lol.  Your post really helped add some clarity, thank you.


----------



## Ksskbbsm

Hey all,
I am making fast pass selections for a party of 10 next weekend for our stay in September.  So, I thought I had it all figured out for Epcot......fast pass FEA, RD test track and then hit up  Soarin......now I am rethinking..... Mainly because my children don't really care about frozen, really only interested because it is new.... they are more thrill riders.....
Looking for opinions.....FP Soarin and RD text track and hope for a fourth fast pass for FEA later in day?.... I am thinking that later FP for FEA may be available since we are going in the middle of September....looked like some were available in afternoon at end of June/July per previous poster.....OR stick to original plan and try and get fourth fast pass for soarin or TT later in day?...... pretty sure I am way over thinking this...
PS....I know I will probably have to book smaller groups for fast passes


----------



## SorryI'mNotSorry

Is it certain that children under age 3 can not book a FP in advance? (I realize they don't need one and can go in with an adult on an attraction)

Can children under age three use their magic band to get a same day fast pass in the parks?


----------



## siskaren

SorryI'mNotSorry said:


> Is it certain that children under age 3 can not book a FP in advance? (I realize they don't need one and can go in with an adult on an attraction)
> 
> Can children under age three use their magic band to get a same day fast pass in the parks?



Since children under three don't need tickets, there's no way to book FPs for them. The only reason they get Magic Bands is so that they won't feel left out; their Magic Bands won't do anything.


----------



## marciemi

SorryI'mNotSorry said:


> Is it certain that children under age 3 can not book a FP in advance? (I realize they don't need one and can go in with an adult on an attraction)
> 
> Can children under age three use their magic band to get a same day fast pass in the parks?


You could use their MB to book 3 FPP's at a kiosk using SDFP but cannot book in advance without ticket media.  If interested in SDFP, I suggest you read the sticky on them at the top of this forum.


----------



## marciemi

Ksskbbsm said:


> Hey all,
> I am making fast pass selections for a party of 10 next weekend for our stay in September.  So, I thought I had it all figured out for Epcot......fast pass FEA, RD test track and then hit up  Soarin......now I am rethinking..... Mainly because my children don't really care about frozen, really only interested because it is new.... they are more thrill riders.....
> Looking for opinions.....FP Soarin and RD text track and hope for a fourth fast pass for FEA later in day?.... I am thinking that later FP for FEA may be available since we are going in the middle of September....looked like some were available in afternoon at end of June/July per previous poster.....OR stick to original plan and try and get fourth fast pass for soarin or TT later in day?...... pretty sure I am way over thinking this...
> PS....I know I will probably have to book smaller groups for fast passes


If I'm the previous poster that you're referring to, I was saying afternoon FPP's were available for FEA 30 days out, not the same day.  I've never seen any availability for FEA same day.  It's always possible if someone cancels but for now they're "selling out" right around the 30 day mark.  If you have any interest in doing FEA, I would FP that one for sure.  If your kids are old enough (possibly since you mention thrill riders?) you could always do single rider on TT.  Otherwise, I'd ropedrop TT and FPP FEA.  With the third theater, Soarin' waits really haven't been that bad and the queue has interactive things to do and is all indoors so you could just jump in that line whenever waits looked reasonable.


----------



## Ksskbbsm

marciemi said:


> If I'm the previous poster that you're referring to, I was saying
> 
> FPP's were available for FEA 30 days out, not the same day.  I've never seen any availability for FEA same day.  It's always possible if someone cancels but for now they're "selling out" right around the 30 day mark.  If you have any interest in doing FEA, I would FP that one for sure.  If your kids are old enough (possibly since you mention thrill riders?) you could always do single rider on TT.  Otherwise, I'd ropedrop TT and FPP FEA.  With the third theater, Soarin' waits really haven't been that bad and the queue has interactive things to do and is all indoors so you could just jump in that line whenever waits looked reasonable.


Thank you so much for clarifying your post..... things are much clearer now and I plan on going with FEA FP, RD TT, and go to Soarin  as able......


----------



## EmmyL258

marciemi said:


> You don't even need to wait until you ride (or the window to expire, unless you don't ride).  As soon as you scan at the first FPP "Mickey head" you can start booking while standing in line for Soarin' (although frequently that line doesn't have either cell or wifi coverage as you move further into it).  You can only book one at a time after that so you could book one for HS and once you scan there book another and so on.
> 
> Editing to add one more suggestion - if all you really want is Soarin', there is no reason to book the two Tier 2's at Epcot since you can book for another park (once one FPP is scanned in a park) without regard to Tiers.  So if you booked Soarin' even earlier (and only booked that), as soon as you scanned at the Mickey head there you could immediately book 2 FPP's for HS (you would be limited on only one Tier 1 there though at first).  So you could book Soarin' in advance, scan that morning, book say TSMM and ToT and then once you were in line for the second of those, book one more at a time at HS.  You would have to be at the second though (3rd FPP overall) before you could book a 4th but at that point it could be any Tier in that park.



I thought you could only book 1 same day fast pass at a time regardless of how many you booked to begin with? In other words, if I only booked 1 advanced FP for the morning at epcot, I can book 1 same day fast pass at a time.  Am I wrong?


----------



## marciemi

EmmyL258 said:


> I thought you could only book 1 same day fast pass at a time regardless of how many you booked to begin with? In other words, if I only booked 1 advanced FP for the morning at epcot, I can book 1 same day fast pass at a time.  Am I wrong?


You can fill up to your original 3, then it's one at a time.  So if you only book 1, you can then book 2 more to get to the "allowed" 3 for starters.  But then you can't book a 4th until you scan at the 3rd and it's one at a time after that.

Editing to add that while I know you didn't ask this, one more "quirk" of the new system is that if you book 2 in advance, you can actually book your third for a different park as soon as you scan the first, without losing the one in between.  So if for example you booked Soarin' and MS at Epcot (in that order), as soon as you scanned at Soarin' you could book a later one for HS and still ride MS before heading over.


----------



## Cluelyss

Just to add to @marciemi's comments, this was new as of the most recent upgrade to FP booking (which allowed booking of the 4th via the app and the ability to only prebook 1 or 2 FPs).  So while you have the option to book 1, 2 or 3 initially, you are still able to maintain 3 before being held to the one at a time rule. So if you prebook only 1 at a given park, once scanned you can book your remaining "initial" FPs at a second park.  It's actually a nice perk if park hopping, especially if you are starting at a tiered park.


----------



## Jinx62

If I have a tier 2 FP booked in HS (Tower of Terror) at 9 and a tier 1 (TSMM) booked for the afternoon, as soon as I use my first FP can I book my third (only pre-booked 2) at Epcot as a tier 1 (say test track) for the evening or do I need to use my first tier 1 before doing that? Thanks!


----------



## marciemi

Jinx62 said:


> If I have a tier 2 FP booked in HS (Tower of Terror) at 9 and a tier 1 (TSMM) booked for the afternoon, as soon as I use my first FP can I book my third (only pre-booked 2) at Epcot as a tier 1 (say test track) for the evening or do I need to use my first tier 1 before doing that? Thanks!


Yes, you can do that.  I did it the other way around - had SE (Tier 2) and Soarin' (Tier 1) booked, used SE and then booked Fantasmic (Tier 1) for HS right away.  No guarantee for Epcot though that any "good" Tier 1's will be availabile (as opposed to LWTL), but worth trying!


----------



## stink

Hi DisBoards,

I have read conflicting information regarding the time of day the fastpass window opens on the 60 day mark.  One info source stated it opens at 7AM eastern time, the other source stated is opens at 12 AM eastern time.  My experience for my last trip about  20 months ago, was that it opened at 12 AM eastern time.  What has everyone experienced recently ?


----------



## Cluelyss

stink said:


> Hi DisBoards,
> 
> I have read conflicting information regarding the time of day the fastpass window opens on the 60 day mark.  One info source stated it opens at 7AM eastern time, the other source stated is opens at 12 AM eastern time.  My experience for my last trip about  20 months ago, was that it opened at 12 AM eastern time.  What has everyone experienced recently ?


It was recently changed to 7 am EST.


----------



## Jinx62

marciemi said:


> Yes, you can do that.  I did it the other way around - had SE (Tier 2) and Soarin' (Tier 1) booked, used SE and then booked Fantasmic (Tier 1) for HS right away.  No guarantee for HS though that any "good" Tier 1's will be availabile (as opposed to LWTL), but worth trying!


Nice! Since FEA opened there seems to be same day availability for Test Track until early afternoon on most days so that might be a good option in late August.


----------



## Hunterr

I don't expect a concrete answer to this, but...

Does anyone think there is a cut off time on the day-of (Thursday specifically) where fast passes for Soarin will be available?

We may not go first thing, so I'm wondering what the latest one would think there would be any left.

The reason I can't reserve if earlier is a cast family member is getting us in, so we don't have separate tickets to reserve anything until we get there in person.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hunterr said:


> I don't expect a concrete answer to this, but...
> 
> Does anyone think there is a cut off time on the day-of (Thursday specifically) where fast passes for Soarin will be available?
> 
> We may not go first thing, so I'm wondering what the latest one would think there would be any left.
> 
> The reason I can't reserve if earlier is a cast family member is getting us in, so we don't have separate tickets to reserve anything until we get there in person.


Just to note: the CM can book FPs for you. The CM can book up to 7 days prior to your park day for a total of 4 park days.

Everything can be done through the CM's MDE for FPs for all 3 Guest Passes.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

js said:


> Thank you so much! Approximately how far in advance does it open and is there seating or just standing room. Was it maxed out? I expect ot to be for NYE. I think I may do this idea.



I was looking into this too as I was hoping for a nye fp for this but I thought I read somewhere the fp were for the regular illuminations they show earlier in the evening not the midnight ones. Hopefully someone who was there last year can answer this.  If so we will be right there with you trying to snag one!


----------



## Hunterr

hiroMYhero said:


> Just to note: the CM can book FPs for you. The CM can book up to 7 days prior to your park day for a total of 4 park days.
> 
> Everything can be done through the CM's MDE for FPs for all 3 Guest Passes.



How do you mean?
Because she's out of actual passes to give out to friends/family, but she can get us in with her main gate pass.
Is that what you mean, or were you thinking of the passes she can give out?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hunterr said:


> How do you mean?
> Because she's out of actual passes to give out to friends/family, but she can get us in with her main gate pass.
> Is that what you mean, or were you thinking of the passes she can give out?


She has 3 Guest Passes (hard, plastic tickets) in her possession. When she goes into her MDE account, she can book for her Main Gate pass and for the Guest Passes. 

You enter the park by tapping a Guest Pass after she has tapped and entered via her Main Gate.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I know the fp selection process does not allow for overlapping.   Does that include ADRs?  If I have a reservation at a specific time I want a fp will that keep me from being able to book?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> I know the fp selection process does not allow for overlapping.   Does that include ADRs?  If I have a reservation at a specific time I want a fp will that keep me from being able to book?


No, those 2 systems are completely different.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thanks!


----------



## sweetyk83

DVC4US said:


> I have found it pretty easy to add 1 person to FPs we have already booked, at least if I do them more than 30 days out.  If he is linked to your MDE all you will need to do on his booking day is go into view details of your FP, select change party, and add him as a guest.  I just had to do this for our trip in June and did it again for an upcoming trip in Aug.
> 
> If you can't add him to your time, then try to book him as a single for an overlapping time.  I did this for our trip in June when I had to switch around 1 person in our party and this was after the 30 day window.  The only ride I had a problem with in MK was SDMT so I booked an overlapping time and just kept checking every day to see if a better time showed up.  About 3 days out, I was finally able to get him the exact same time as our FP.
> 
> Edited to correct information.




Thank you again for your help! I was able to easily add my father in law to our fast passes this morning. There was only one that I couldn't add him to because there was no availability. I'll keep checking though!


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Hopefully my question hasn't been asked.  I've tried to search the threads, but I'm sure the answer is right in front of me. lol.  BUT we have friends who live in Orlando who are meeting us for one of our park days (we are staying onsite).  If they buy their tickets before my 60 day opens up can I add their tickets to our MDE and schedule all our fastpasses together for that day? Or would that mess things up for our entire trip?  It's for Magic Kingdom on our last day in the parks. (February 2nd) Or should I just wait for the 30 day mark for that particular day and do it that way?  I just would like to make sure that our families get to ride at least most of the rides together.  Any suggestions or experiences are appreciated.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Melissa<3Disney said:


> can I add their tickets to our MDE and schedule all our fastpasses together for that day?


Yes. You'll all share the 60-day booking window.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. You'll all share the 60-day booking window.



Okay great!! Good to know! Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## DVC4US

sweetyk83 said:


> Thank you again for your help! I was able to easily add my father in law to our fast passes this morning. There was only one that I couldn't add him to because there was no availability. I'll keep checking though!



Did you try booking him as a single?  I had this same issue for one ride so I booked the person as a single with a time that barely overlapped our scheduled time. I continued to check every day and moved his time up whenever a better time opened. By the time we hit the park I had him on the same time as our FP.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Now that we no longer have to book 3 fps for the day, how hard is it to book 1 fp for a particular day, then come back to it later? I have a couple of must do fps I want to get, but the others for that park aren't in high demand. Can I book 1 for Sunday, then move on to Monday, then come back and fill in the 2 I didn't book for Sunday (with ease)? I read Kenny's tutorial, but he said you don't have to book all 3 but it's wise to do so. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Now that we no longer have to book 3 fps for the day, how hard is it to book 1 fp for a particular day, then come back to it later? I have a couple of must do fps I want to get, but the others for that park aren't in high demand. Can I book 1 for Sunday, then move on to Monday, then come back and fill in the 2 I didn't book for Sunday (with ease)? I read Kenny's tutorial, but he said you don't have to book all 3 but it's wise to do so. Thanks!


Yes, you can skip around to search for hard to get FPs and then return to complete your total of 3.


----------



## sweetyk83

DVC4US said:


> Did you try booking him as a single?  I had this same issue for one ride so I booked the person as a single with a time that barely overlapped our scheduled time. I continued to check every day and moved his time up whenever a better time opened. By the time we hit the park I had him on the same time as our FP.



It's for a parade. I've tried booking it as one but it's not available. Bums me out.


----------



## DVC4US

sweetyk83 said:


> It's for a parade. I've tried booking it as one but it's not available. Bums me out.



Okay, well that makes a difference. Just keep trying and hopefully something will open up.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Tomorrow my booking window will open up and I have 4 day passes, part of a package, though I'm only staying onsite 1 day . If I read it correctly, tomorrow I will be able to book the first 2 days, then the 2 subsequent days at their 60 day mark. Is that correct?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> Tomorrow my booking window will open up and I have 4 day passes, part of a package, though I'm only staying onsite 1 day . If I read it correctly, tomorrow I will be able to book the first 2 days, then the 2 subsequent days at their 60 day mark. Is that correct?


Is your night onsight at the beginning or end of your trip? You will be limited to a 30 day window for anything before your stay starts.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

sorry. It's at the beginning. I chose the Yacht Club for the proximity to Epcot (especially) and HS


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> sorry. It's at the beginning. I chose the Yacht Club for the proximity to Epcot (especially) and HS


You'll benefit from the rolling 60-day window for your last two park days' FPs.


----------



## 123SA

I'm thinking of switching my AK and MK days, but I already have my max FP booked.  I want to see if I can get an evening safari FP for 4 people on 9/1   700-900pm.  Is there anyway I can check that without canceling what I currently have?  If I call, can they check for me?


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> I'm thinking of switching my AK and MK days, but I already have my max FP booked.  I want to see if I can get an evening safari FP for 4 people on 9/1   700-900pm.  Is there anyway I can check that without canceling what I currently have?  If I call, can they check for me?


You can check by doing the following on the app:
Go to the FP area and tap "+"
Select party, day, and park (AK)
A Warning will pop up but continue on; nothing will be changed FP-wise
Check to see what is available. If you don't want to switch to AK, back out of the window and your MK FPs remain intact.
If you do want to select for AK, make your selection and Confirm - that's when your original FPs get switched out.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

That's a great tip! I tried it today and it worked. Thank you all so much for sharing your Knowledge with us; this is a wonderful thread, full of such good information!


----------



## GaryDis

mesaboy2 said:


> *Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom).* Often gone more than 30 days in advance. Booking at 12:00a ET


This needs to be corrected to 7:00am.  (Sorry, it's the software quality engineer in me.)

And Frozen Ever After should be added to that post.


----------



## dreamrider

Hi everyone,

I was surprised I was able to pick a half-hour window for my Tower of terror fastpass this august. The park closes at 9:30 this day, and MDE says I need to arrive at the attraction between 9:00 and 9:30. Is this a bug, or maybe they already plan to extend park hours ?


----------



## GaryDis

dreamrider said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was surprised I was able to pick a half-hour window for my Tower of terror fastpass this august. The park closes at 9:30 this day, and MDE says I need to arrive at the attraction between 9:00 and 9:30. Is this a bug, or maybe they already plan to extend park hours ?


That sounds like a feature. They'll automatically shrink the window if the park is scheduled to close less than an hour before the start of your arrival time.


----------



## shyjade

Is it true Living with the Land and the Great Movie Ride are now Tier 2 again?


----------



## Floridaglen

I heard that Living with the Land is now Tier 2 from Kenny the Pirate, didn't know about Great Movie Ride though


----------



## Floridaglen

Just tried to book Fastpasses for both rides, Living with the Land definitely now Tier 2 but Great Movie Ride still showing as Tier 1 at 30 days out


----------



## GaryDis

They need to have at least one Tier 1 ride with no restriction, otherwise people with small kids wouldn't be able to get any Tier 1 FPs for them. With the opening of FEA, it makes sense to move LWtL to Tier 2. But I can't think of any reason for changing TGMR now.


----------



## familyman123

marciemi said:


> Yes, you can do that.  I did it the other way around - had SE (Tier 2) and Soarin' (Tier 1) booked, used SE and then booked Fantasmic (Tier 1) for HS right away.  No guarantee for Epcot though that any "good" Tier 1's will be availabile (as opposed to LWTL), but worth trying!



So as I understand the current fastpass situation - if I have a Tier 1 at HS early (say Toy Story Mania) in the morning and a Tier 2 later in the day (say Tower of Terror), as soon as I scan Tier 1 fastpass I can select a Tier 1 at Epcot with whatever is available at that time.

But if I schedule 3 fastpasses for HS before I arrive (say Toy Story, ToT, and Star Tours), can I cancel one of the the Tier 2 fastpasses that day and pick up Tier 1 in Epcot?  In other words, does it matter if I cancel one of my fastpasses to pick up the Tier 1 for Epcot to get down to two original fastpasses, or do I need to not schedule them in the first place?  This way, if none of the available Epcot Tier 1 fastpasses are to my liking I can just keep the third one at HS.


----------



## hiroMYhero

familyman123 said:


> So as I understand the current fastpass situation - if I have a Tier 1 at HS early (say Toy Story Mania) in the morning and a Tier 2 later in the day (say Tower of Terror), as soon as I scan Tier 1 fastpass I can select a Tier 1 at Epcot with whatever is available at that time.
> 
> But if I schedule 3 fastpasses for HS before I arrive (say Toy Story, ToT, and Star Tours), can I cancel one of the the Tier 2 fastpasses that day and pick up Tier 1 in Epcot?  In other words, does it matter if I cancel one of my fastpasses to pick up the Tier 1 for Epcot to get down to two original fastpasses, or do I need to not schedule them in the first place?  This way, if none of the available Epcot Tier 1 fastpasses are to my liking I can just keep the third one at HS.


You can Cancel a Tier 2 in DHS to try for a Tier 1 in Epcot. You must have less than your alotted total of 3 for this scenario to work.

If you keep 3 total for DHS, then you can't book for Epcot until you use or allow all 3 to expire.


----------



## Cluelyss

FYI - Living with the Land has been moved back to Tier 2 in Epcot.


----------



## familyman123

hiroMYhero said:


> You can Cancel a Tier 2 in DHS to try for a Tier 1 in Epcot. You must have less than your alotted total of 3 for this scenario to work.
> 
> If you keep 3 total for DHS, then you can't book for Epcot until you use or allow all 3 to expire.



Great.  That works for me.

Can I check to see what is available for Tier 1 in Epcot without cancelling the Tier 2 in HS?


----------



## hiroMYhero

familyman123 said:


> Great.  That works for me.
> 
> Can I check to see what is available for Tier 1 in Epcot without cancelling the Tier 2 in HS?


Yes. I posted the steps somewhere on the last page or so. Will link it after I find it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. I posted the steps somewhere on the last page or so. Will link it after I find it.


http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/page-39#post-56127900


----------



## familyman123

Thanks HiromyHero (love that movie!)

One last question on rider swap.  I know people can use rider swap and split fast passes for height restricted rides - so 1 parent has a fastpass for Splash Mountain and the other parent has a fastpass for Space Mountain.  And that can allow for an older child to ride both rides.

But do they object to rider swap for doing the same ride twice.  For instance, say a family with 2 parents, 1 tall child, and a baby go to MK.  They get the three fastpasses for Splash Mountain and three fastpasses for Space Mountain.  They all show up to Splash Mountain and Parent 1 and tall child ride and get the rider swap pass.  Then once the rider is over, they all show up again and Parent 2 rides with their fastpass while they get another rider swap pass for the same baby.  The result is that they all rode once, but they have two rider swap passes for the rest of the week.  They then repeat this for Space Mountain.

Does that work?  Do the cast members object if they recognize you?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

When ir comes to booking fast passes, does having MNSSHP tickets count? Or do you have to have an actual park ticket?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> When ir comes to booking fast passes, does having MNSSHP tickets count? Or do you have to have an actual park ticket?


A Party Ticket does count. If it is the only ticket you will use that day, book 3 FPs with it.

If you are using one of your regular tickets and then going to a Party, link your Party Ticket to You#2 and you can book 3 FPs with it - must use the Plastic Ticket at the FP entrance.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

hiroMYhero said:


> A Party Ticket does count. If it is the only ticket you will use that day, book 3 FPs with it.
> 
> If you are using one of your regular tickets and then going to a Party, link your *Party Ticket to You#2* and you can book 3 FPs with it - must use the Plastic Ticket at the FP entrance.


How do I do this and what is #2?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Also, when I booked my passes this morning for a Sunday party night, all of my passes fall within the 4 - PM time frame. It will not let me book past 7 PM, though one of my fps is for 3:20 - 4:20. Must they all be within the party hours?
Plus, if I book the party tonight, do I need the hard ticket to get the # to link it with, or will I receive an email?


----------



## DVC4US

Mambo Junkie said:


> Also, when I booked my passes this morning for a Sunday party night, all of my passes fall within the 4 - PM time frame. It will not let me book past 7 PM, though one of my fps is for 3:20 - 4:20. Must they all be within the party hours?
> Plus, if I book the party tonight, do I need the hard ticket to get the # to link it with, or will I receive an email?



There are no FPs on party nights during the party.  Last year the FPs only went until 6:30pm.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> How do I do this and what is #2?


If you've already linked your Party ticket and booked FPs, you don't have to add on family #2 to your MDE list. Having a 2nd group in your MDE is the only way to use a regular ticket and a Party ticket for FPs on the same day.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> Also, when I booked my passes this morning for a Sunday party night, all of my passes fall within the 4 - PM time frame. It will not let me book past 7 PM, though one of my fps is for 3:20 - 4:20. Must they all be within the party hours?
> Plus, if I book the party tonight, do I need the hard ticket to get the # to link it with, or will I receive an email?


The ticket will link directly to your MB if you are logged in when you purchase the tickets. Though I always have a hard ticket mailed and take it with me just in case.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

If I booked fast passes today, can I add a ticket for that particular day now, and it work as another day, or do I have to have the ticket purchased before I make fast pass selections?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> If I booked fast passes today, can I add a ticket for that particular day now, and it work as another day, or do I have to have the ticket purchased before I make fast pass selections?


Your FPs are booked based on the number of ticket entitlements you have. For each ticket linked to you, you can book 3 FPs for that ticketed park day.

I'm not sure what you mean by "it work as another day."


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I booked fps for Sunday this morning. I finally made up my mind that I would rather go to the party on that Sunday. (instead of Tuesday). With 4 day passes, if I added a party ticket, it would work as a 5th ticket. Having chosen the fps this morning, it would work to just attend the party and not have to use a park ticket also. Is this correct? Since I booked the passes before I bought the party ticket, it would still count as a 5th day? What about the 3:20 - 4:20 fp? I'm thinking I will just do the party for MK and use my 4th park ticket as a flex to either go to Epcot another day, or maybe MK.
What I'm asking is that I've already booked fps for 2 of my 4 park tickets, I booked a 3rd park (fp) today, trying to keep them all between 4 and 7, then I would still have 2 more park tickets to use if I add the party ticket (retro) for the passes I chose today? Or should I just buy the ticket for Tuesday and make my fp selections for Tuesday the day after tomorrow?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Having chosen the fps this morning, it would work to just attend the party and not have to use a park ticket also. Is this correct?


Correct, and on the Party day, you can use the FPs between 4:00p and 6:30p that you've booked. 

The Party Ticket allows for your 5th day - this "day" begins at 4:00p.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

What if one of my fps is 3:20 - 4:20? I might be able to rearrange it. I had a hard time getting 7DMT as there were very few times left this morning.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> What if one of my fps is 3:20 - 4:20? I might be able to rearrange it. I had a hard time getting 7DMT as there were very few times left this morning.


You're fine. Your first FP window extends beyond 4:00 so you are good to head to the ride as soon as you enter the party.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you so much, and for your patience! Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> Thank you so much, and for your patience! Thanks to everyone for their help!


Just want to add that it will only act as an "additional ticket" if you will NOT be attending another park on your party day. You can't book on both a regular ticket and party ticket on the same day from one MDX account.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Is there any benefit to not using all 3 fast passes? I was hard pressed to find 3 attractions at both Epcot and AK that I felt I needed fast passes for. I picked 3, but I am tempted to cancel 1 or 2 of them. Unfortunately, I got FEA too late in the afternoon for there to be many fps left for other tier 1 attractions, but I just don't see the need to decide which fp to get for an attraction I feel I could walk on.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Is there any benefit to not using all 3 fast passes? I was hard pressed to find 3 attractions at both Epcot and AK that I felt I needed fast passes for. I picked 3, but I am tempted to cancel 1 or 2 of them. Unfortunately, I got FEA too late in the afternoon for there to be many fps left for other tier 1 attractions, but I just don't see the need to decide which fp to get for an attraction I feel I could walk on.


Mambo, you don't have to book 3. If you do keep them, you can wait and see what the Standby lines look like. Then Cancel, change, or allow to expire. If you allow them to expire, the Standby line moves a little more quickly for others. 

The only time it is an advantage to have 1 or 2 is if you'll be hopping and want to book "day of" for Park #2.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you! Last 2 times I was there, I let a few expire because I just didn't need them.


----------



## hayesdvc

I have made FP+ reservations based on a ticket associated for my son on MDE.

If he is unable to go on the trip, can I use the "card" I already have associated with his account on MDE to use the FP+ myself without "activating" the ticket ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hayesdvc said:


> I have made FP+ reservations based on a ticket associated for my son on MDE.
> 
> If he is unable to go on the trip, can I use the "card" I already have associated with his account on MDE to use the FP+ myself without "activating" the ticket ?


Yes; the FPs will be active and you can use them with no worries.


----------



## hayesdvc

For example, if I have a FP+ for 10 AM, how soon to 10 AM and how far past 10 AM is the FP+ usable ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Window: 9:55 though 11:10/11:15.


----------



## GaryDis

hayesdvc said:


> For example, if I have a FP+ for 10 AM, how soon to 10 AM and how far past 10 AM is the FP+ usable ?


Officially, it's good to 11. The FP+ in MDE will show the range. In practice, 9:55 to 11:15 (5 minutes before to 15 minutes after). 

The range for shows will be different, obviously, as will the range shown in MDE for those booked with less than an hour before closing.


----------



## Linleedo

When I book my Fastpasses, what are the time slots? Are they on the hour? Half hour? Are the slots available for the entire time the park is open? I don't know what to expect. We were there during the trial of on-line Fastpasses and there may have been three time slot options for a ride on that given day. Are they different now? I read the guidelines , but I don't see anything listed about the time options. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MegaSilver

Linleedo said:


> When I book my Fastpasses, what are the time slots? Are they on the hour? Half hour? Are the slots available for the entire time the park is open?



If you see a fastpass offered for an attraction at 5:15, it means you can arrive at the Fastpass gate anytime from 5:15-6:15. The only exception is Fastpasses for shows. They tend to be a 20 minute arrival window opening 30 minutes before the show


----------



## GaryDis

Linleedo said:


> When I book my Fastpasses, what are the time slots? Are they on the hour? Half hour? Are the slots available for the entire time the park is open? I don't know what to expect. We were there during the trial of on-line Fastpasses and there may have been three time slot options for a ride on that given day. Are they different now? I read the guidelines , but I don't see anything listed about the time options. Thanks for your help.


They're at five minute intervals. I just checked a couple of rides for during my stay, and the latest FP I'm seeing is a half hour before closing. 

If you have tickets linked to your MDE account, you can do some trial runs.


----------



## Linleedo

GaryDis said:


> They're at five minute intervals. I just checked a couple of rides for during my stay, and the latest FP I'm seeing is a half hour before closing.
> 
> If you have tickets linked to your MDE account, you can do some trial runs.


Thanks for the info. I have a Magic your way package with tickets. But, I can't seem to be able to do some trial runs. I have a couple more days until my 60 day mark. Is that normal?


----------



## Linleedo

MegaSilver said:


> If you see a fastpass offered for an attraction at 5:15, it means you can arrive at the Fastpass gate anytime from 5:15-6:15. The only exception is Fastpasses for shows. They tend to be a 20 minute arrival window opening 30 minutes before the show


Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Linleedo said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a Magic your way package with tickets. But, I can't seem to be able to do some trial runs. I have a couple more days until my 60 day mark. Is that normal?


You can't practice if you have a package, unfortunately.


----------



## Linleedo

hiroMYhero said:


> You can't practice if you have a package, unfortunately.


Thanks for your advice. I appreciate you clarifying.


----------



## Cluelyss

Linleedo said:


> When I book my Fastpasses, what are the time slots? Are they on the hour? Half hour? Are the slots available for the entire time the park is open? I don't know what to expect. We were there during the trial of on-line Fastpasses and there may have been three time slot options for a ride on that given day. Are they different now? I read the guidelines , but I don't see anything listed about the time options. Thanks for your help.


Still 3 per day, and they all must be in the same park. You select them one at a time now as well, unlike the old system where you selected the 3 attractions you wanted at the beginning, then chose from various time configurations. Now you pick one attraction, select your time, move on to the next. As mentioned, the return times are in 5 minute intervals, all day,  and are generally 1 hour in length. Your windows cannot overlap, so if you have one scheduled from 9:15-10:15, the earliest your next can begin is 10:15.


----------



## ArielSRL

I know I've read this but I can't remember for sure. You can book 1 ahead of time for say, Epcot. Then day of you can book the other two for another park right? Or am I remembering incorrectly? 

If you can, do you have to use your first before booking the other two?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> I know I've read this but I can't remember for sure. You can book 1 ahead of time for say, Epcot. Then day of you can book the other two for another park right? Or am I remembering incorrectly?
> 
> If you can, do you have to use your first before booking the other two?


Renée, here's a thread with answers and a link:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/epcot-canceling-to-hop.3529601/


----------



## SBWB48

familyman123 said:


> So as I understand the current fastpass situation - if I have a Tier 1 at HS early (say Toy Story Mania) in the morning and a Tier 2 later in the day (say Tower of Terror), as soon as I scan Tier 1 fastpass I can select a Tier 1 at Epcot with whatever is available at that time.
> 
> But if I schedule 3 fastpasses for HS before I arrive (say Toy Story, ToT, and Star Tours), can I cancel one of the the Tier 2 fastpasses that day and pick up Tier 1 in Epcot?  In other words, does it matter if I cancel one of my fastpasses to pick up the Tier 1 for Epcot to get down to two original fastpasses, or do I need to not schedule them in the first place?  This way, if none of the available Epcot Tier 1 fastpasses are to my liking I can just keep the third one at HS.





hiroMYhero said:


> You can Cancel a Tier 2 in DHS to try for a Tier 1 in Epcot. You must have less than your alotted total of 3 for this scenario to work.
> 
> If you keep 3 total for DHS, then you can't book for Epcot until you use or allow all 3 to expire.



I was planning on using this strategy (i.e. Prebook 3 in DHS at 60 days, then view availability for Epcot the day of before deciding if I want to cancel 1 of my 3 pre booked FP at DHS to get a potential tier 1 at Epcot) as described above by familyman123. My question utilizing this strategy would be, do we have to then still tap our first prebooked FP even if we cancel one of the two remaining FP for DHS? Or does cancelling one of the 3 prebooked FPs as soon as we enter the park that day suffice? It seems we would have to still tap our first FP, check availability for Epcot, then decide if we want to cancel one of the remaining two pre-booked FPs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SBWB48 said:


> I was planning on using this strategy (i.e. Prebook 3 in DHS at 60 days, then view availability for Epcot the day of before deciding if I want to cancel 1 of my 3 pre booked FP at DHS to get a potential tier 1 at Epcot) as described above by familyman123. My question utilizing this strategy would be, do we have to then still tap our first prebooked FP even if we cancel one of the two remaining FP for DHS? Or does cancelling one of the 3 prebooked FPs as soon as we enter the park that day suffice? It seems we would have to still tap our first FP, check availability for Epcot, then decide if we want to cancel one of the remaining two pre-booked FPs?


Whichever scenario of Canceling you choose, the booking of the 2nd park can take place only if you have used FP#1 or allowed it to expire.

You can't hold 3 FPs in 2 parks as your initial 3. One FP, in some way, has to be "used" or all 3 have to be Canceled before you can select anything in Park #2.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Renée, here's a thread with answers and a link:
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/epcot-canceling-to-hop.3529601/


Thank you! Someone was asking in a FB group and I wanted to verify as others were giving different info.


----------



## SBWB48

hiroMYhero said:


> Whichever scenario of Canceling you choose, the booking of the 2nd park can take place only if you have used FP#1 or allowed it to expire.
> 
> You can't hold 3 FPs in 2 parks as your initial 3. One FP, in some way, has to be "used" or all 3 have to be Canceled before you can select anything in Park #2.



Got it! I definitely could have simplified my question by just asking if we have to put the first FP "in play" in some fashion (tap or letting it expire) before being able book a second or third in the second park. Makes perfect sense now, thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

I know that @marciemi has reported otherwise, but I've heard recently that simply letting your 2 tier 2 FPs expire does NOT enable the ability to book a second tier 1 in the same park. Not sure if something has changed recently, but I've heard this from several folks traveling in the last few weeks. Just wanted to post a heads up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> I know that @marciemi has reported otherwise, but I've heard recently that simply letting your 2 tier 2 FPs expire does NOT enable the ability to book a second tier 1 in the same park. Not sure if something has changed recently, but I've heard this from several folks traveling in the last few weeks. Just wanted to post a heads up.


Thanks, Clueless! So directions should change to "use" or "tap out?"


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks, Clueless! So directions should change to "use" or "tap out?"


Appears so.


----------



## socababy

Hopefully I'm asking this question in the right place!

My boyfriend is a CM here in CA and we'll be going to Food and Wine in October, staying offsite.  I'm a little confused as to when we can book our FP+.  Is it 30 days since we are staying offsite? If so, how do we note in MDE that we are staying offsite? Or is it just 7 days for CM?

Lastly, when staying offsite, you obviously don't get magic bands.  So what do you swipe at the attraction that will show your FP?

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

socababy said:


> Hopefully I'm asking this question in the right place!
> 
> My boyfriend is a CM here in CA and we'll be going to Food and Wine in October, staying offsite.  I'm a little confused as to when we can book our FP+.  Is it 30 days since we are staying offsite? If so, how do we note in MDE that we are staying offsite? Or is it just 7 days for CM?
> 
> Lastly, when staying offsite, you obviously don't get magic bands.  So what do you swipe at the attraction that will show your FP?
> 
> TIA!


Unfortunately, it's only a 7-day FP booking window for CMs who stay offsite.

Because the Ticketing is different between DLand and WDW, you'll have to get hard, plastic tickets to use. They should be available at park entrances or you can get them at Guest Relations prior to entering a park. 

His DL Main Gate should get him free parking at the parks. We were recently at DLand and my WDW CM friend had free parking in the garage.


----------



## socababy

hiroMYhero said:


> Unfortunately, it's only a 7-day FP booking window for CMs who stay offsite.
> 
> Because the Ticketing is different between DLand and WDW, you'll have to get hard, plastic tickets to use. They should be available at park entrances or you can get them at Guest Relations prior to entering a park.
> 
> His DL Main Gate should get him free parking at the parks. We were recently at DLand and my WDW CM friend had free parking in the garage.



So we can book 7 days out and the FPs will be linked to his main gate and guest pass.  Both are hard cards.  So is it my understanding from what you said is that we still have to go to the park/guest relations to get a hard card to be used as FP verification?


----------



## hiroMYhero

socababy said:


> So we can book 7 days out and the FPs will be linked to his main gate and guest pass.  Both are hard cards.  So is it my understanding from what you said is that we still have to go to the park/guest relations to get a hard card to be used as FP verification?


If you both have the hard cards and they are both linked to his MDE account, you should be fine. I wasn't sure if DL CMs have hard ticket Guest Passes. WDW CMs have to use paper tickets at DL.

So, just go to the park entrance and if they require you to have a WDW hard ticket, it can be issued at the tapstile - those with paper Comp tickets receive hard tickets at the entrance so it should work the same if they require you to have a WDW ticket.


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> I know that @marciemi has reported otherwise, but I've heard recently that simply letting your 2 tier 2 FPs expire does NOT enable the ability to book a second tier 1 in the same park. Not sure if something has changed recently, but I've heard this from several folks traveling in the last few weeks. Just wanted to post a heads up.


I'll try it again as soon as I can get to a park - I've had an 11 year old visiting and been busy with Universal and Sea World.    I'd just ask if you're certain these people are using the "+" button to add a new FPP after the 2 have expired (I've posted tutorials for this in a couple places), rather than just going in and trying to modify.  It definitely doesn't work that way and all along people have posted it didn't work for them when they've done it this way.  But if you try to modify a Tier 2, you'll always only get Tier 2 options.  Also, when you choose the + option to add, it tells you initially that you've already booked your Tier 1 for that day and many people just stop there instead of continuing (where it will let you book even following that message).  Definitely possible it's changed (I haven't checked in the last few weeks) but also possible it was one of these scenarios.


----------



## Floridaglen

Do you have to let both Tier 2's expire or can you ride a Tier 1 and a Tier 2 then let the 2nd Tier 2 expire before booking your 2nd Tier 1 ride?
Also, and I may be missing something here, why not just ride the 2 Tier 2's, and book a 2nd Tier 1 after?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Floridaglen said:


> Do you have to let both Tier 2's expire or can you ride a Tier 1 and a Tier 2 then let the 2nd Tier 2 expire before booking your 2nd Tier 1 ride?
> Also, and I may be missing something here, why not just ride the 2 Tier 2's, and book a 2nd Tier 1 after?


Because most are focused on FEA and FP return windows open at 11:00, the Tier 2s are being booked for 9:00a and 10:00a. Some guests are actually using the FPs, tapping out, or have allowed them to expire - which may or may not be an option.


----------



## Cluelyss

marciemi said:


> I'll try it again as soon as I can get to a park - I've had an 11 year old visiting and been busy with Universal and Sea World.    I'd just ask if you're certain these people are using the "+" button to add a new FPP after the 2 have expired (I've posted tutorials for this in a couple places), rather than just going in and trying to modify.  It definitely doesn't work that way and all along people have posted it didn't work for them when they've done it this way.  But if you try to modify a Tier 2, you'll always only get Tier 2 options.  Also, when you choose the + option to add, it tells you initially that you've already booked your Tier 1 for that day and many people just stop there instead of continuing (where it will let you book even following that message).  Definitely possible it's changed (I haven't checked in the last few weeks) but also possible it was one of these scenarios.


Thank you! I did ask if they were using the "+" and they all said yes (3 different parties that I talked to), but I definitely don't rule out user error!


----------



## Floridaglen

hiroMYhero said:


> Because most are focused on FEA and FP return windows open at 11:00, the Tier 2s are being booked for 9:00a and 10:00a. Some guests are actually using the FPs, tapping out, or have allowed them to expire - which may or may not be an option.


Brilliant, thanks for the info, I never would have guessed that!
So, does that mean they have their first Tier 1 booked for 11:00 and then as soon as they tap for the ride they immediately book another Tier 1 for any available time (if indeed there are any)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Floridaglen said:


> Brilliant, thanks for the info, I never would have guessed that!
> So, does that mean they have their first Tier 1 booked for 11:00 and then as soon as they tap for the ride they immediately book another Tier 1 for any available time (if indeed there are any)?


Yes. And every time I've checked FP availability in late morning (right now TT is available for this evening), there has been a Tier 1 available.


----------



## toydiamondring

My fiancee and I will be celebrating our honeymoon at Disney in October. We are paying the trip off slowly but surely, and will only be able to purchase 1 park entrance at a time. Should I try to use the FastPass+ system to get FPs for the ticket we buy first and then try to copy my fiancee onto my plans? Or is this unlikely to work? Has anyone had any luck with this? Any tips/tricks?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DVC4US

toydiamondring said:


> My fiancee and I will be celebrating our honeymoon at Disney in October. We are paying the trip off slowly but surely, and will only be able to purchase 1 park entrance at a time. Should I try to use the FastPass+ system to get FPs for the ticket we buy first and then try to copy my fiancee onto my plans? Or is this unlikely to work? Has anyone had any luck with this? Any tips/tricks?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



If you can't buy both tickets at one time then your plan is the best way to go.  If you can purchase the 2nd ticket before 30 days out you will have a better chance to copy the FPs.  I was able to copy someone into our plans for our trip in June with no problem.  Of course it really depends on the ride and how busy the parks are at the time you are going.


----------



## Katmat75

We are going down in September and staying with my brother in his dvc. We are purchasing our tickets at the shades of green resort when we arrive.  Does this mean I can't book fp+ reservations until I get to our resort? I can't purchase tickets from sog until we arrive.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Katmat75 said:


> We are going down in September and staying with my brother in his dvc. We are purchasing our tickets at the shades of green resort when we arrive.  Does this mean I can't book fp+ reservations until I get to our resort? I can't purchase tickets from sog until we arrive.


You must have tickets linked to your MDE and then the FP booking window will open. If you can purchase ahead of time and link the vouchers to your MDE, you'll be able to book FPs. Hope it works out!


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> You must have tickets linked to your MDE and then the FP booking window will open. If you can purchase ahead of time and link the vouchers to your MDE, you'll be able to book FPs. Hope it works out!


And at SOG, the window will be 30 days instead of 60


----------



## DVC4US

Katmat75 said:


> We are going down in September and staying with my brother in his dvc. We are purchasing our tickets at the shades of green resort when we arrive.  Does this mean I can't book fp+ reservations until I get to our resort? I can't purchase tickets from sog until we arrive.



What kind of ticket are you purchasing from SOG?  If you are doing the Salute tickets(special 4 day) you can get them at your local ITT office or you can order them online from SOG.

If you are staying onsite(DVC) and you have tickets linked to your MDE account you can book FPs at 60 days.


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you! I did ask if they were using the "+" and they all said yes (3 different parties that I talked to), but I definitely don't rule out user error!


Okay @Cluelyss & @hiroMYhero  - I tried it yet again today at Epcot.  While I suppose it's possible that it only works for me through some kind of glitch, I did test it with two different sets of AP's, so two groups of 2.  For the first group I booked:

905 Pixar Film
1005 Turtle Talk
1210 Test Track

We arrived at the park around 12:30 and went right to TT.  As soon as we scanned, I used the same process I had used in the past (Using +, ignoring the "you can only have one of these a day") and was able to get Illuminations for those 2 people.

For the other group of 2 I had:

1255 Pixar Film
155 Figment
300 Frozen  (yes, shockingly, I was able to get FPP's for FEA when I chose them yesterday afternoon!)

We didn't ride any of the Tier 2's (or tap them) - actually spent the entire time playing Pokemon Go around Epcot and ate lunch at Electric Umbrella while waiting out the pouring rain.  We rode Frozen right at 3.  I tried to get another Tier 1 for those 2 people but there were none left.  However, I was able to use "Change Party" to transfer my Illuminations (Tier 1) FPP from the first 2 people to the second 2 people (so it did let them get another Tier 1 since their two Tier 2's had expired but were not used).  I then went in and cancelled Illuminations for them as well (since we left by about 4pm).  

I do have some screen shots but they're really no different than what I've done before.  If it's a glitch, then it's a glitch for 4 members of my family, not just me.  If we go to HS this weekend I'll try one more time!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> Okay @Cluelyss & @hiroMYhero  - I tried it yet again today at Epcot.  While I suppose it's possible that it only works for me through some kind of glitch, I did test it with two different sets of AP's, so two groups of 2.  For the first group I booked:
> 
> 905 Pixar Film
> 1005 Turtle Talk
> 1210 Test Track
> 
> We arrived at the park around 12:30 and went right to TT.  As soon as we scanned, I used the same process I had used in the past (Using +, ignoring the "you can only have one of these a day") and was able to get Illuminations for those 2 people.
> 
> For the other group of 2 I had:
> 
> 1255 Pixar Film
> 155 Figment
> 300 Frozen  (yes, shockingly, I was able to get FPP's for FEA when I chose them yesterday afternoon!)
> 
> We didn't ride any of the Tier 2's (or tap them) - actually spent the entire time playing Pokemon Go around Epcot and ate lunch at Electric Umbrella while waiting out the pouring rain.  We rode Frozen right at 3.  I tried to get another Tier 1 for those 2 people but there were none left.  However, I was able to use "Change Party" to transfer my Illuminations (Tier 1) FPP from the first 2 people to the second 2 people (so it did let them get another Tier 1 since their two Tier 2's had expired but were not used).  I then went in and cancelled Illuminations for them as well (since we left by about 4pm).
> 
> I do have some screen shots but they're really no different than what I've done before.  If it's a glitch, then it's a glitch for 4 members of my family, not just me.  If we go to HS this weekend I'll try one more time!


You may have the glitch that another AP had. Infinite number of FPs, booked in sets of 3, when in the park. The glitch was based on having ticket entitlements (AP) and less than the 7-day total of booked FPs.

The AP with this glitch said a number of APs that he knew also had the ability to continually book FPs.

But, after you have used 3, have you ever tried booking 3 for the same park, same day?


----------



## marciemi

hiroMYhero said:


> You may have the glitch that another AP had. Infinite number of FPs, booked in sets of 3, when in the park. The glitch was based on having ticket entitlements (AP) and less than the 7-day total of booked FPs.
> 
> The AP with this glitch said a number or APs that he knew also had the ability to continually book FPs.
> 
> But, after you have used 3, have you ever tried booking 3 for the same park, same day?


I'm pretty sure I'm not able to book 3 more, whether at a kiosk or on my phone.  I get the same "Some members of your party are eligible for another FPP" message that I do with anyone and can then book one.  Then I get the Same Day shaded out on the bottom with, Different Day or View My Selection available to select.  I can't say I've tried to start from the beginning with the + for that day to see if I got 3 more instead of one but I'm pretty sure no.  I'll try that the next time I have 3 FPP's at a park.  But I don't think that's the issue here.  I really think it's how people are going in to book that second Tier 1.  I could try it sometime with some of my SDFP cards but that would be hard to book and allow to pass and still get the Tier 1 in time to get another Tier 1.  I'll let you know if I do!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marciemi said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not able to book 3 more, whether at a kiosk or on my phone.  I get the same "Some members of your party are eligible for another FPP" message that I do with anyone and can then book one.  Then I get the Same Day shaded out on the bottom with, Different Day or View My Selection available to select.  I can't say I've tried to start from the beginning with the + for that day to see if I got 3 more instead of one but I'm pretty sure no.  I'll try that the next time I have 3 FPP's at a park.  But I don't think that's the issue here.  I really think it's how people are going in to book that second Tier 1.  I could try it sometime with some of my SDFP cards but that would be hard to book and allow to pass and still get the Tier 1 in time to get another Tier 1.  I'll let you know if I do!


Sounds good. Maybe it has something to do with an AP. Perhaps @Cluelyss can ask if they had regular MYW tickets rather than an AP.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Sounds good. Maybe it has something to do with an AP. Perhaps @Cluelyss can ask if they had regular MYW tickets rather than an AP.


Thanks for checking this again. Pretty sure the folks I talked to did NOT have AP, but will try to verify. That may be the difference.


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for checking this again. Pretty sure the folks I talked to did NOT have AP, but will try to verify. That may be the difference.


I don't have any MYW tickets so don't have a way to test that.  We need to get someone else here reading to try some of these things but probably if they only have a few days in the park they don't want to take time to test.    But hopefully someone who is trying the "let a 9 and 10am Tier 2 expire with an 11am Frozen to try for another Tier 1" will report back after their trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

marciemi said:


> I don't have any MYW tickets so don't have a way to test that.  We need to get someone else here reading to try some of these things but probably if they only have a few days in the park they don't want to take time to test.    But hopefully someone who is trying the "let a 9 and 10am Tier 2 expire with an 11am Frozen to try for another Tier 1" will report back after their trip.


I know it's a ways off, but I will be there to test in October. And DH and I have APs while the kids have regular tickets, so will be a good experiment as we can test both at once


----------



## mandis77

We plan on using Rider Swap a lot this trip, but just making sure you are still allowed to bring 3 people total back with you?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mandis77 said:


> We plan on using Rider Swap a lot this trip, but just making sure you are still allowed to bring 3 people total back with you?


Yes, any 3 guests can ride on the Swap.


----------



## mandis77

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, any 3 guests can ride on the Swap.


 perfect thank you!


----------



## LMO429

Sorry if the answer for this question is in an obvious place but I do not see it.

Tomorrow is my 60 day Booking window for Fast Pass Plus.  I check in Oct 1st with my husband and son and on October 4th my mom checks in with my dad.  When my window opens tomorrow will I be able to make all our fast pass plus reservations or would I have to wait until August 5th to book my moms choices because she check in a couple of days later???


----------



## Cluelyss

LMO429 said:


> Sorry if the answer for this question is in an obvious place but I do not see it.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 60 day Booking window for Fast Pass Plus.  I check in Oct 1st with my husband and son and on October 4th my mom checks in with my dad.  When my window opens tomorrow will I be able to make all our fast pass plus reservations or would I have to wait until August 5th to book my moms choices because she check in a couple of days later???


Is your mom's reservation a package with tickets? If so, her window will not open until 60 days prior to her check in date. That's when her ticket media becomes "active."


----------



## LMO429

We are a group of 6. All on 3 different reservations.  Can you change the party for everyone on a fast pass plus reservation or does the person who made the reservation have to stay on it???

So lets say a Frozen Fast Pass Plus is made for 3 people Mom, Dad, Son

can you change the party to Grandma, Grandpa and Daughter or would Mom have to stay on the fast pass since she is the one that made the reservation??


----------



## hiroMYhero

LMO429 said:


> We are a group of 6. All on 3 different reservations.  Can you change the party for everyone on a fast pass plus reservation or does the person who made the reservation have to stay on it???
> 
> So lets say a Frozen Fast Pass Plus is made for 3 people Mom, Dad, Son
> 
> can you change the party to Grandma, Grandpa and Daughter or would Mom have to stay on the fast pass since she is the one that made the reservation??


In your FP area of MDE, you can Select "Change Party" and change up your grouping. It doesn't matter who is in the group or who actually uses the FP when at the ride line. As long as there is a valid FP, any person can use it.


----------



## Heartheocean

At what time would a FP for a show expire? For example, Frozen Sing-Along. Our FP check in time is 4:00-4:15 for the 4:30 show. If we don't use the FP, would I be able to rebook it at 4:15, 4:30, or 5:00?


----------



## Avery's mom

I could use some advice about my MNSSHP tickets I just purchased.  I set up phantoms in my MDE that I manage for the family.  I purchased MNSSHP tickets and assigned them to my phantoms (which I can clearly see in MDE). However, when I go to make my FP+ selections for the party overlap period, MDE says that the phantoms don't have tickets.  If I try to link the tickets manually, I get an error message that these tickets are already assigned.

Does anyone have any advice as to how to resolve this?

Edited to add - I just got off the phone with ticketing and they told me that MNSSHP tickets can not be used to prebook FP.  The system sees that they are only 7p-12a tickets and cannot be used to make FP during the overlap.  I know this is not the case - as I did this 2 years ago with no trouble.  So, I could use some DIS help!

Thanks!


----------



## marciemi

Heartheocean said:


> At what time would a FP for a show expire? For example, Frozen Sing-Along. Our FP check in time is 4:00-4:15 for the 4:30 show. If we don't use the FP, would I be able to rebook it at 4:15, 4:30, or 5:00?


It would be the same difference between the following (and any subsequent) shows.  So if the schedule shows shows every half hour (I'm not sure what the Frozen sing-along is), then the next possible FPP would be 4:30-4:45 for the 5:00 show.  But if the next show isn't until 5:15, the FPP window would be 4:45-5.  You should be able to find a schedule of shows on the Disney site, or just go in as if you were trying to modify that FPP now and see what other ones are available.


----------



## Cluelyss

Heartheocean said:


> At what time would a FP for a show expire? For example, Frozen Sing-Along. Our FP check in time is 4:00-4:15 for the 4:30 show. If we don't use the FP, would I be able to rebook it at 4:15, 4:30, or 5:00?


You can reschedule a FP any time if unused.


----------



## marciemi

Cluelyss said:


> You can reschedule a FP any time if unused.


Oh, I totally misread that question.  Yeah, you could even reschedule before the window started.


----------



## eeyoresnr

another FP+ / magic band question... sorry if this has been asked and answered. we are going to WDW in just over a month. there are 5 of us. 4 adults 1 child age 5. 4 of us have Florida Res. silver passes from last year that are still valid. 1 adult has 4 day (voucher Florida Res) (this voucher is already connected to our party so when I am able to make our FP selections I will be able to book for him as well. my question is this... we have about 6 sets of magic bands  . but none of them are 4 the 1 person with voucher. is there any way to deactivate one of our many magic bands and have it reactivated under his 4 day pass? or do we just need to wait til we get there and buy a new one?


----------



## Wood Nymph

eeyoresnr said:


> we have about 6 sets of magic bands  . but none of them are 4 the 1 person with voucher. is there any way to deactivate one of our many magic bands and have it reactivated under his 4 day pass? or do we just need to wait til we get there and buy a new one?


You won't be able to assign one of your MB's to someone else. 

You can wait until you get there or you can buy one online at the Disney store.


----------



## oldgrandad

OK, I know that this has been covered, but I need to make sure.  I am old, and I haven't been to Disneyworld in a long time...

Am taking my wife, daughter in law, and my 3 year old grand-daughter.  All of the reservations are made under my name.  Can I request different fp's within my party?  for instance, book my little one and her mom to Under the Sea, Meet and Greet Mickey, and Peter Pan, while requesting my wife and I peter pan, 7dmt, and another?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Cluelyss

oldgrandad said:


> OK, I know that this has been covered, but I need to make sure.  I am old, and I haven't been to Disneyworld in a long time...
> 
> Am taking my wife, daughter in law, and my 3 year old grand-daughter.  All of the reservations are made under my name.  Can I request different fp's within my party?  for instance, book my little one and her mom to Under the Sea, Meet and Greet Mickey, and Peter Pan, while requesting my wife and I peter pan, 7dmt, and another?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Absolutely.


----------



## ali2083

Apologies if this has been answered somewhere but I can't sort out the FP booking window date for my group We're a group of 9 - two have a room only reservation for one night (a Thursday), then room and tickets beginning the next day (a Friday). The remaining 7 of us have room and tickets beginning that same Friday. Can I book fastpasses 60 days out from Thursday when two members of our party have a room only reservation or 60 days out from Friday when we all have tickets? Hopefully this isn't confusing! The travel dates are in October so our FP booking window opens in the next two weeks.

Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

ali2083 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered somewhere but I can't sort out the FP booking window date for my group We're a group of 9 - two have a room only reservation for one night (a Thursday), then room and tickets beginning the next day (a Friday). The remaining 7 of us have room and tickets beginning that same Friday. Can I book fastpasses 60 days out from Thursday when two members of our party have a room only reservation or 60 days out from Friday when we all have tickets? Hopefully this isn't confusing! The travel dates are in October so our FP booking window opens in the next two weeks.
> 
> Thank you!


Friday for all. Those with RO will not have "active" tickets until 60 days prior to their package.


----------



## LMO429

How come it will not let me modify my frozen reservation but it will allow me to do so for all my other fast pass plus choices???


----------



## Cluelyss

LMO429 said:


> How come it will not let me modify my frozen reservation but it will allow me to do so for all my other fast pass plus choices???


There may not be any additional times available.


----------



## ali2083

Cluelyss said:


> Friday for all. Those with RO will not have "active" tickets until 60 days prior to their package.




Thank you!!!


----------



## eeyoresnr

not sure how to word this. am choosing fp selections for Sept. because of the tiers at some parks DHS/EPCOT there really isn't 3 worth booking. I am not sure how it works say of FP. if you use or miss what you have already booked you may be able to book more? correct? so if we use our soarin' will it let us book test track afterwards? and if so do I need to make sure I book all 3 originals (even if we don't use one, so that it will let me book another from that tier)?


----------



## Cluelyss

eeyoresnr said:


> not sure how to word this. am choosing fp selections for Sept. because of the tiers at some parks DHS/EPCOT there really isn't 3 worth booking. I am not sure how it works say of FP. if you use or miss what you have already booked you may be able to book more? correct? so if we use our soarin' will it let us book test track afterwards? and if so do I need to make sure I book all 3 originals (even if we don't use one, so that it will let me book another from that tier)?


Yes, you need to book 3 and either use them or let them expire if you want to be able to book a second tier 1.


----------



## Heartheocean

Cluelyss said:


> You can reschedule a FP any time if unused.





marciemi said:


> Oh, I totally misread that question.  Yeah, you could even reschedule before the window started.



But the next FP that I would want to book would be another Tier 1, so I would need to let it expire. My check-in window is 4-4:15, the show starts at 4:30 and the next show is at 5:30. So I'm guessing it would expire at either 5 or 5:30?


----------



## Cluelyss

Heartheocean said:


> But the next FP that I would want to book would be another Tier 1, so I would need to let it expire. My check-in window is 4-4:15, the show starts at 4:30 and the next show is at 5:30. So I'm guessing it would expire at either 5 or 5:30?


A FP is "expired" once you are past the return window. So at 4:15.


----------



## marciemi

Heartheocean said:


> But the next FP that I would want to book would be another Tier 1, so I would need to let it expire. My check-in window is 4-4:15, the show starts at 4:30 and the next show is at 5:30. So I'm guessing it would expire at either 5 or 5:30?


Agree it should expire at 4:15 but really, that show is in the exact middle of the park.  Might be a lot easier and quicker just to send someone to tap all the bands right at 4 and then you could book immediately then.


----------



## hiroMYhero

...


Heartheocean said:


> But the next FP that I would want to book would be another Tier 1, so I would need to let it expire. My check-in window is 4-4:15, the show starts at 4:30 and the next show is at 5:30. So I'm guessing it would expire at either 5 or 5:30?


If you know you won't be using the FP and allowing it to expire, Modify the FP to a morning time so that you are able to look for another Tier 1 earlier in the day.


----------



## AngiTN

Another trip with us being able to book FP a day early.
We have a tentative trip planned for 10/9 through 10/14
60 days is tomorrow, that's when I can do online check in
But for a test I went in and tried and sure enough, I can book our FP today (8/9). For the entire trip.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> Another trip with us being able to book FP a day early.
> We have a tentative trip planned for 10/9 through 10/14
> 60 days is tomorrow, that's when I can do online check in
> But for a test I went in and tried and sure enough, I can book our FP today (8/9). For the entire trip.


Yay! Do you think it may be based on your AP versus what other non-APs have experienced? It's interesting why your onsite + AP combination triggers an early window. 

Were you able to get a FEA FP at a good time?


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Yay! Do you think it may be based on your AP versus what other non-APs have experienced? It's interesting why your onsite + AP combination triggers an early window.
> 
> Were you able to get a FEA FP at a good time?


Yes, there are plenty of FEA FP at the moment. 
I'm not sure what triggers it quite honestly. 
It may be that we've always had a 2nd, earlier trip scheduled too. I'm not positive of this but I think there have been 2 each time, since we've had trips of some sort just about monthly this year.
For instance, we have a trip from 8/26 to 8/29, which I have FP for
Our 2nd trip is 10/9 to 14. I tried yesterday just out of curiosity and I was not able to book FP for the Oct trip, it stopped at 60 days from yesterday
This morning, I got an alert from TP that I could make FP tomorrow so I figured, why not check and sure enough, 10/9 to 14 had opened up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> For instance, we have a trip from 8/26 to 8/29, which I have FP for
> Our 2nd trip is 10/9 to 14. I tried yesterday just out of curiosity and I was not able to book FP for the Oct trip, it stopped at 60 days from yesterday


I think you're on to the fact that the "rolling 60-day" open window somehow leads into activating your new booking window for each "next" trip because they are always within that "rolling" window.

Now, you'll have to experiment during a month without 31 days.


----------



## DisneyCayley

I'm getting close to FP booking time...just under 2 weeks. I've gone into the FP section in the app to check it out and click the whole party and continue and then a message pops up that says NOT SO FAST and asks me to link everyone's tickets or reservations. Will it automatically do that at the 60 day mark or should I call before to make sure we are all linked? Apologies if discussed before!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyCayley said:


> I'm getting close to FP booking time...just under 2 weeks. I've gone into the FP section in the app to check it out and click the whole party and continue and then a message pops up that says NOT SO FAST and asks me to link everyone's tickets or reservations. Will it automatically do that at the 60 day mark or should I call before to make sure we are all linked? Apologies if discussed before!


Packages only open the FP window at exactly 60 days prior to check-in. No reason to call or to check the FP area of MDE.


----------



## Laura12

We are staying onsite with 4 days of park tickets and have purchased MNSSHP tickets. The day of the party we will be entering at 4 pm with the party tickets (not using a park ticket that day). When we book our fast passes will we have any trouble getting our 4 days of fast passes and an additional three passes for the party??


----------



## hiroMYhero

Laura12 said:


> We are staying onsite with 4 days of park tickets and have purchased MNSSHP tickets. The day of the party we will be entering at 4 pm with the party tickets (not using a park ticket that day). When we book our fast passes will we have any trouble getting our 4 days of fast passes and an additional three passes for the party??


You won't have a problem. Book your 1st FP on Party day for 3:30... you have until 4:30/4:45p to use it.


----------



## LMO429

We will be traveling with a one year old in several weeks to disney.  I made my 3 fast pass choices per day. There may be occasssions where due to him napping etc I may not be able to ride an attraction we fastpass but my husband will.  What will happen if i do not use the fast pass does my husband have to actually scan my band to make it seem like i went on the ride so we can get a 4th fastpass later on. I know we had this issue once before if we did not scan the band at the 2 locations in the line que was wondering if things have changed since then.??


----------



## hiroMYhero

LMO429 said:


> We will be traveling with a one year old in several weeks to disney.  I made my 3 fast pass choices per day. There may be occasssions where due to him napping etc I may not be able to ride an attraction we fastpass but my husband will.  What will happen if i do not use the fast pass does my husband have to actually scan my band to make it seem like i went on the ride so we can get a 4th fastpass later on. I know we had this issue once before if we did not scan the band at the 2 locations in the line que was wondering if things have changed since then.??


He can ride a 2nd time using your FP. If he doesn't want to ride again, just have him tap yours at the FP tapstile as he goes through. There is no longer the 2nd touch point for the FP line.


----------



## LMO429

hiroMYhero said:


> He can ride a 2nd time using your FP. If he doesn't want to ride again, just have him tap yours at the FP tapstile as he goes through. There is no longer the 2nd touch point for the FP line.



Ok so if we do not tap one of them that is when you have issues correct???


----------



## hiroMYhero

LMO429 said:


> Ok so if we do not tap one of them that is when you have issues correct???


You would have to wait until the FP has fully expired before you try for FP#4.


----------



## Cluelyss

AngiTN said:


> Another trip with us being able to book FP a day early.
> We have a tentative trip planned for 10/9 through 10/14
> 60 days is tomorrow, that's when I can do online check in
> But for a test I went in and tried and sure enough, I can book our FP today (8/9). For the entire trip.


I was able to book my FPs a day early for my Oct. 14 check in this morning. Thanks for this info, or I would have never thought to check!!

We are also AP, though, and have another onsite trip booked before this one (though no FPs selected for that trip, just a room), so can't prove or disprove either of your other theories!


----------



## Laura12

Our fast pass + window opens tomorrow. When I attempt to practice booking, I receive a prompt stating I have no valid tickets linked to my account. Is this because my fast pass window doesn't open till tomorrow? We have Disney hotel/ticket package booked. 

Sorry if this question has already been asked. Just getting nervous for booking our passes tomorrow.


----------



## LMO429

Laura12 said:


> Our fast pass + window opens tomorrow. When I attempt to practice booking, I receive a prompt stating I have no valid tickets linked to my account. Is this because my fast pass window doesn't open till tomorrow? We have Disney hotel/ticket package booked.
> 
> Sorry if this question has already been asked. Just getting nervous for booking our passes tomorrow.



Yes that is why you are getting that message as soon as it is 60 days out at 7am eastern time you will no longer receive that message and you can make your fp+ choices..do the bigger ones first frozen, sdmt


----------



## AngiTN

Laura12 said:


> Our fast pass + window opens tomorrow. When I attempt to practice booking, I receive a prompt stating I have no valid tickets linked to my account. Is this because my fast pass window doesn't open till tomorrow? We have Disney hotel/ticket package booked.
> 
> Sorry if this question has already been asked. Just getting nervous for booking our passes tomorrow.





LMO429 said:


> Yes that is why you are getting that message as soon as it is 60 days out at 7am eastern time you will no longer receive that message and you can make your fp+ choices..do the bigger ones first frozen, sdmt


Yep, because it's a package you can't do anything till 60 days. The system can't/doesn't see tickets in a package till that magic 60th day.
If you have stand alone room only and separate tickets you it will see those tickets and you can book for the next 30 days out anytime you want and then, on day 60 it will switch on and give you the ability to book for your trip


----------



## Laura12

Does it make a difference whether fastpass + is booked on desktop/laptop, ipad or iphone? Did anyone find one easier to use than another. Ex. App vs signing into MDE.


----------



## coley444

Is living with the land a tier two now in Epcot? Thought I read that somewhere


----------



## hiroMYhero

coley444 said:


> Is living with the land a tier two now in Epcot? Thought I read that somewhere


Yes, it is.


----------



## coley444

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, it is.



Woo hoo! Cool thanks!


----------



## COscrapper

I have read through all the first posts but not the entire thread.  Trying to figure out how I determine my exact day for booking FP - should I just count 60 days ahead of my check-in day (staying at AKL)?  We check in Oct. 29, but won't be going to the parks until the 30th.  MDE still shows a booking window of just 30 days.  Is August 30 the morning I can start booking FP?  Also, how do I go about "practicing" FP booking (or at least peeking at the screen setup)?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

COscrapper said:


> I have read through all the first posts but not the entire thread.  Trying to figure out how I determine my exact day for booking FP - should I just count 60 days ahead of my check-in day (staying at AKL)?  We check in Oct. 29, but won't be going to the parks until the 30th.  MDE still shows a booking window of just 30 days.  Is August 30 the morning I can start booking FP?  Also, how do I go about "practicing" FP booking (or at least peeking at the screen setup)?  Thanks!


I use time and date calculator: http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html

You have a package so you won't be able to practice. Your booking window opens at exactly 60 days prior to check-in at 7:00a ET.


----------



## COscrapper

Thanks - I don't think I have a package though?  We rented DVC points.


----------



## hiroMYhero

COscrapper said:


> Thanks - I don't think I have a package though?  We rented DVC points.


Sorry, you don't have a package. You are more than 60 days out from your check-in date.



mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## mikerohlfing

Sorry in advance, I just want to clarify because this language is confusing to me...


_Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account._

My current plan...

Thursday Day - arrive in Orlando in the morning and do Epcot for 8ish hours
Thursday Night - spend the night at Cabana Bay in Universal
Friday Day - Universal Studios
Friday Night - Off Site hotel
Saturday Day - Magic Kingdom
Saturday Night - Pop Century (room-only reservation)
Sunday Morning - Fly Home
I haven't bought park tickets yet. If I buy a 2-day park ticket, will I be able to make 60-day Fastpass+ reservations for my Thursday trip to Epcot despite being two days before I'm staying at Pop? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mikerohlfing said:


> Sorry in advance, I just want to clarify because this language is confusing to me...
> 
> 
> _Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account._
> 
> My current plan...
> 
> Thursday Day - arrive in Orlando in the morning and do Epcot for 8ish hours
> Thursday Night - spend the night at Cabana Bay in Universal
> Friday Day - Universal Studios
> Friday Night - Off Site hotel
> Saturday Day - Magic Kingdom
> Saturday Night - Pop Century (room-only reservation)
> Sunday Morning - Fly Home
> I haven't bought park tickets yet. If I buy a 2-day park ticket, will I be able to make 60-day Fastpass+ reservations for my Thursday trip to Epcot despite being two days before I'm staying at Pop? Thanks!


Yes!  When your 60-day Pop booking window opens, it includes everyday within that open window.


----------



## mikerohlfing

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes!  When your 60-day Pop booking window opens, it includes everyday within that open window.



Thanks!!


----------



## vinotinto

Questions:
1. If - for example - I have a 7DMT FP+ for 4:00 pm, a Space Mountain FP+ for 5:00 pm, and a Buzz FP+ for 6:00 pm, and I want to see if there would be a 7DMT available for 5:30 pm, will it show up when I click Modify for the 7DMT? Or will it not even show up because I have _other _FPs scheduled at that time?

2. If you don't have an AP, can you still let the Tier 2 FP+ at Epcot expire, or do you have to tap them?

3. How late in the day are people seeing (during busy times, 7's though 9's) same-day Tier 1 FP+ at Epcot and DHS?


----------



## hiroMYhero

vinotinto said:


> Questions:
> 1. If - for example - I have a 7DMT FP+ for 4:00 pm, a Space Mountain FP+ for 5:00 pm, and a Buzz FP+ for 6:00 pm, and I want to see if there would be a 7DMT available for 5:30 pm, will it show up when I click Modify for the 7DMT? Or will it not even show up because I have _other _FPs scheduled at that time?
> 
> 2. If you don't have an AP, can you still let the Tier 2 FP+ at Epcot expire, or do you have to tap them?
> 
> 3. How late in the day are people seeing (during busy times, 7's though 9's) same-day Tier 1 FP+ at Epcot and DHS?


1. No. Your other FPs block it from showing up if available.
2. Expiring is fine - as far as it is known - but if you are near the ride, tap your MB just to be sure.
3. Unknown - not too many people report back on specifics. If you have tickets linked to your account, you can check in the evening to see what is available.


----------



## vinotinto

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. No. Your other FPs block it from showing up if available.


That's what I was thinking, based on what it was showing for me. I may take a chance and move my Space and Spalsh Mountain for the evening, just to see if I get better availability for 7DMT.


----------



## hiroMYhero

vinotinto said:


> That's what I was thinking, based on what it was showing for me. I may take a chance and move my Space and Spalsh Mountain for the evening, just to see if I get better availability for 7DMT.


That would work. I checked right now for MK for this evening and there are FPs for Space and Splash - party of 2.


----------



## RCMommy

*"FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.* However, *party tickets can be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p*. Note that in past seasons Disney has canceled any FPs whose windows ended at 6:30p or later, therefore *it is recommended to schedule these 3 FPs back-to-back between 3:30p and 6:30p*. These FPs are not in addition to the 3 other FPs that a guest may already have scheduled that day using a regular park ticket, since the MDX system allows a maximum of 3 FPs per guest per day per account."

Could someone clarify this for me please? Does this mean I will be able to book 3 FPs between 3:30-6:30 for the day of our MNSSHP, 60 days out on MDX?


----------



## hiroMYhero

RCMommy said:


> Could someone clarify this for me please? Does this mean I will be able to book 3 FPs between 3:30-6:30 for the day of our MNSSHP, 60 days out


Yes, if you aren't using any other FPs that day.

You can book for 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 for that specific party day.


----------



## RCMommy

Thank you.  Should it just appear on MDX for Magic Kingdom for that day? We do not have park tickets for earlier in the day, only party tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

RCMommy said:


> Thank you.  Should it just appear on MDX for Magic Kingdom for that day? We do not have park tickets for earlier in the day, only party tickets.


Yes. The Party ticket entitlement will provide you the ability to book FPs for that specific day.


----------



## RCMommy

Thank you very much!


----------



## wilkeliza

Sorry if this has been asked before. I thought I was pretty good at FP+ but have experienced a new "issue" that I have never come across and need help.

I am traveling in September with friends. It seems the couple I'm going with maintains one MDE profile and then manages the other persons through that profile with out them having their own. I linked to the actual MDE profile where both parties hotel reservation, tickets, and FP+ are stored. However, I see I can only access that one person's profile and then other person doesn't show up as an option for anything. I don't see him on the resort reservation, on the FPs, on dinning. or on the people you may know section. Is this because he is just a managed account and doesn't have his own?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wilkeliza said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I thought I was pretty good at FP+ but have experienced a new "issue" that I have never come across and need help.
> 
> I am traveling in September with friends. It seems the couple I'm going with maintains one MDE profile and then manages the other persons through that profile with out them having their own. I linked to the actual MDE profile where both parties hotel reservation, tickets, and FP+ are stored. However, I see I can only access that one person's profile and then other person doesn't show up as an option for anything. I don't see him on the resort reservation, on the FPs, on dinning. or on the people you may know section. Is this because he is just a managed account and doesn't have his own?


If you try to add him to your Family/Friends list, it should allow you to add him - will state that he is "managed by" the other person.

When linking, make sure everything is selected to View/Share with the other MDE account.


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> If you try to add him to your Family/Friends list, it should allow you to add him - will state that he is "managed by" the other person.
> 
> When linking, make sure everything is selected to View/Share with the other MDE account.



Interesting. His name doesn't show up as an option at all and view/share is selected.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wilkeliza said:


> Interesting. His name doesn't show up as an option at all and view/share is selected.


Could he possibly have his own MDE and is linked to your friend's?


----------



## vinotinto

hiroMYhero said:


> That would work. I checked right now for MK for this evening and there are FPs for Space and Splash - party of 2.


Just wanted to say thanks again. This worked perfectly. Moved my other two FP+s for the opposite time and this morning I found the FP+ for 7DMT for the perfect time. Then, moved the other two back to within 10 minutes.


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> Could he possibly have his own MDE and is linked to your friend's?



It is possible that he just doesn't realize he has his own. He said they always log into the same shared MDE account to do anything. He even says he booked his own fastpasses yesterday. I also know he bought both their tickets at the same time and sees himself in their MDE account. I found his name looking with the reservation number but not sure where the invite went.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wilkeliza said:


> It is possible that he just doesn't realize he has his own. He said they always log into the same shared MDE account to do anything. He even says he booked his own fastpasses yesterday. I also know he bought both their tickets at the same time and sees himself in their MDE account. I found his name looking with the reservation number but not sure where the invite went.


They must be linked then. He doesn't realize he can do all that with linked and not just "managed by" in one MDE.


----------



## hiroMYhero

vinotinto said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again. This worked perfectly. Moved my other two FP+s for the opposite time and this morning I found the FP+ for 7DMT for the perfect time. Then, moved the other two back to within 10 minutes.


So cool!! I'm glad that worked out perfectly for you!


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> They must be linked then. He doesn't realize he can do all that with linked and not just "managed by" in one MDE.



Yeah I'm not 100% sure. He only comes up as a person if I put in their reservation number and the booking parties last name. He says he doesn't have a MDE log in and never set one so not really sure what is up. He isn't the type of person to forget and they go at least once a year since they own DVC. Will have to see if the whole thing worked or not.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wilkeliza said:


> Yeah I'm not 100% sure. He only comes up as a person if I put in their reservation number and the booking parties last name. He says he doesn't have a MDE log in and never set one so not really sure what is up. He isn't the type of person to forget and they go at least once a year since they own DVC. Will have to see if the whole thing worked or not.


Have them send you a screenshot of their Family/Friends page. That's the only way to see who is "managed" and who Views/Shares by being linked.


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> Have them send you a screenshot of their Family/Friends page. That's the only way to see who is "managed" and who Views/Shares by being linked.



Got it fixed. IT also fixed another issue I had and to do it my dog got an MDE account in the process haha. 

D doesn't have his account but I guess I may not have had full permission. It is a managed account and after linking it I do see it as managed by someone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wilkeliza said:


> Got it fixed. IT also fixed another issue I had and to do it my dog got an MDE account in the process haha.
> 
> D doesn't have his account but I guess I may not have had full permission. It is a managed account and after linking it I do see it as managed by someone.


Too funny! Glad everything got straightened out. Now your dog can get a MB!


----------



## wilkeliza

hiroMYhero said:


> Too funny! Glad everything got straightened out. Now your dog can get a MB!



I'm just glad it has been fixed. The phantom account has been plaguing me for years and it should finally be fixed. IT only shows 1 Disney account on my email now so I'm happy. The phantom account since the email and I for was changed to my dogs (they have an Instagram so used that email) they just changed that username to their email and said act like it doesn exists haha.


----------



## TinkHappy

This is very helpful information! Thank you, so much!!


----------



## CheriePenguin

You wrote that:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.* However, *party tickets can be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p*. Note that in past seasons Disney has canceled any FPs whose windows ended at 6:30p or later, therefore *it is recommended to schedule these 3 FPs back-to-back between 3:30p and 6:30p*. These FPs are not in addition to the 3 other FPs that a guest may already have scheduled that day using a regular park ticket, since the MDX system allows a maximum of 3 FPs per guest per day per account.



We are not attending the MNSSHP, but are going to MK our first afternoon/night which is a party night.  When making our FP's, do we need the last/3rd window to close at or before 6:30?  We don't want to risk one getting cancelled.  And when would Disney cancel it - and would they notify you or just remove it from your list?

What about windows for possible 4th FP's?  I know the park closes to regular guests at 7pm, so I had assumed we could make one final 4th one the day of for 6-7:00 if there were any available, or thought I saw that sometimes windows were less than an hour near park close (like 6:15-7:00 or something like that).  

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CheriePenguin said:


> When making our FP's, do we need the last/3rd window to close at or before 6:30? We don't want to risk one getting cancelled.


Yes - as a regular guest, have your last FP end at 6:30 if it is a 7DMT FP. DISers are reporting their 7DMT FPs are being cancelled if the return window is after 6:30.


----------



## hambo

Think I am suffering from confusing myself with all the info I've read on this great site!

Question is this:

Vacation 23rd-5th November
On site stay for first night - October 23rd (Room only and linked to MDE) then off site for remainder of vacation
14 day tickets (purchased separately but linked to MDE)

My 60 day window based on check in opens in two days(24th August) but what days will FP reservations open up for me? Will it be just the 23rd October and then each subsequent day opens up 60 days in advance or will I be able to book FPs for entire 14 day vacation when my window opens on 24th August?

to the knowledge givers on this  thread- so many of us truly appreciate your time and effort to help us novices out!


----------



## cheshiregirl

Please bear with me, but I'm a Disneyland person making my first trip to WDW since the advent of magicbands. This Saturday is when I need to make our FP reservations at 4 am (gasp), which is not exactly my best and brightest time, so I am doing my best to be prepared.

We have 6 nights of hotel but only have 4 day park tickets and tickets to MNSSHP that we plan to use on our first day as our only entry into the park that day.

I know from what I have read on here that I can make FP ressies for 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 on our party night. What I haven't been able to figure out is if that window open at 60 days because we are staying onsite. 

And, will the FP site recognize that we have 4 days of regular tickets along with the MNSSHP tickets in order to make FP for 5 days or will I be limited to only 4 days because we only have 4 day tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hambo said:


> My 60 day window based on check in opens in two days(24th August) but what days will FP reservations open up for me?


When your 60-day window opens, you'll be able to book for check-in day through checkout day. Then, you'll be able to book 60 days out from each offsite park day as your 60-day window rolls forward.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cheshiregirl said:


> What I haven't been able to figure out is if that window open at 60 days because we are staying onsite.


Your FP booking window is based on your onsite stay. So, 60 days before your check-in date, your ability to book FPs begins. With the entitlements in your MDE account, you'll be able to book for the Party day and any other 4 park days.


----------



## cheshiregirl

hiroMYhero said:


> Your FP booking window is based on your onsite stay. So, 60 days before your check-in date, your ability to book FPs begins. With the entitlements in your MDE account, you'll be able to book for the Party day and any other 4 park days.


Thank you!


----------



## smitch425

This may have been mentioned already, but living with the land is still listed as tier one in the master list. It should be tier 2.


----------



## jeni16

So, there had been rumors that the Festival of Fantasy Parade was no longer going to be a FassPass option but I still see it listed on the first page.  Is it still an option?  And, if so, when do these start showing up for booking?  I believe it was more like at the 30 or 45 day mark vs at 60 days.  Thanks!


----------



## kaybee1476

hiroMYhero said:


> Your FP booking window is based on your onsite stay. So, 60 days before your check-in date, your ability to book FPs begins. With the entitlements in your MDE account, you'll be able to book for the Party day and any other 4 park days.



We already had a throwaway campsite for our first park day, but based on this, I booked one for the night before our party day and will likely cancel the earlier reservation, depending on your answer. We're attending MVMCP on the last night of our trip and not going to any park earlier in the day. Am I correct that with the onsite reservation for the night before the party (checking out the day of the party), I can book FPs for all of our park days plus the 3 we get with our party tickets at 60 days out from our onsite check-in date?


----------



## hiroMYhero

smitch425 said:


> This may have been mentioned already, but living with the land is still listed as tier one in the master list. It should be tier 2.


Thanks, Smitch!


kaybee1476 said:


> We already had a throwaway campsite for our first park day, but based on this, I booked one for the night before our party day and will likely cancel the earlier reservation, depending on your answer. We're attending MVMCP on the last night of our trip and not going to any park earlier in the day. Am I correct that with the onsite reservation for the night before the party (checking out the day of the party), I can book FPs for all of our park days plus the 3 we get with our party tickets at 60 days out from our onsite check-in date?


Yes. When you window opens, it begins with your initial check-in date and remains open through the checkout date of whatever your last stay is. You can book for the Party because it occurs on your checkout date.


----------



## kaybee1476

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. When you window opens, it begins with your initial check-in date and remains open through the checkout date of whatever your last stay is. You can book for the Party because it occurs on your checkout date.



If I wait to cancel the earlier reservation til after I have booked FPs (60 day window starts in 2 weeks), will my FPs remain active on MDE even after canceling the first reservation? Should I wait awhile to cancel it after booking FPs?


----------



## Cluelyss

jeni16 said:


> So, there had been rumors that the Festival of Fantasy Parade was no longer going to be a FassPass option but I still see it listed on the first page.  Is it still an option?  And, if so, when do these start showing up for booking?  I believe it was more like at the 30 or 45 day mark vs at 60 days.  Thanks!


Yes, it's still an option (for now!) and has opened at 60 days pretty religiously for my last few trips. 

HOWEVER, just checked in MDX, and the last day it is showing up for booking is October 1. Nothing from 10/2 - 10/22 (which is the last day I can check with my AP). Not sure if this is related to the departure of MSEP and potential parade shuffling or if it will truly no longer be an option as of 10/2. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Cluelyss

kaybee1476 said:


> If I wait to cancel the earlier reservation til after I have booked FPs (60 day window starts in 2 weeks), will my FPs remain active on MDE even after canceling the first reservation? Should I wait awhile to cancel it after booking FPs?


Are your tickets linked to the first stay? If so, the FPs will be cancelled with the reservation.  

ETA, if you are just booking on party tickets, you should be fine, but I'd wait till after the 60 day window has passed for all dates before cancelling, just to be safe.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kaybee1476 said:


> If I wait to cancel the earlier reservation til after I have booked FPs (60 day window starts in 2 weeks), will my FPs remain active on MDE even after canceling the first reservation? Should I wait awhile to cancel it after booking FPs?


I agree with Cluelyss. Wait until you are 60 days out from your Party date and then Cancel reservation #1.


----------



## kaybee1476

Cluelyss said:


> Are your tickets linked to the first stay? If so, the FPs will be cancelled with the reservation.
> 
> ETA, if you are just booking on party tickets, you should be fine, but I'd wait till after the 60 day window has passed for all dates before cancelling, just to be safe.



Is there a way to link my park tickets and party tickets to the new reservation while they're still linked to the old one? They both show up on MDE, along with all tickets, under My Reservations and Tickets. I just assumed it was all connected.

ETA: I just realized that the second reservation is for a night earlier than I thought, so the actual checkout date is the day before our MVMCP date. Does that mean that I can't book our pre-party FPs (3:30, 4:30, 5:30) til 30 days out, or just a couple of days after we book our regular FPs? Is it still a rolling 60 days, even if we're booking on our party tickets?


----------



## Cluelyss

kaybee1476 said:


> Is there a way to link my park tickets and party tickets to the new reservation while they're still linked to the old one? They both show up on MDE, along with all tickets, under My Reservations and Tickets. I just assumed it was all connected.
> 
> ETA: I just realized that the second reservation is for a night earlier than I thought, so the actual checkout date is the day before our MVMCP date. Does that mean that I can't book our pre-party FPs (3:30, 4:30, 5:30) til 30 days out, or just a couple of days after we book our regular FPs? Is it still a rolling 60 days, even if we're booking on our party tickets?


It's a rolling 60 days. I check out on 10/16 and when I go into MDX right now, I can actually select through 10/22 (60 days from today).


----------



## hiroMYhero

kaybee1476 said:


> Is there a way to link my park tickets and party tickets to the new reservation while they're still linked to the old one? They both show up on MDE, along with all tickets, under My Reservations and Tickets. I just assumed it was all connected.
> 
> ETA: I just realized that the second reservation is for a night earlier than I thought, so the actual checkout date is the day before our MVMCP date. Does that mean that I can't book our pre-party FPs (3:30, 4:30, 5:30) til 30 days out, or just a couple of days after we book our regular FPs? Is it still a rolling 60 days, even if we're booking on our party tickets?


And, your tickets are linked to MDE not your stay so as long as you are 60 days out from your Party date, you can book for the Party and won't lose any FPs.


----------



## kaybee1476

Cluelyss said:


> It's a rolling 60 days.





hiroMYhero said:


> And, your tickets are linked to MDE not your stay so as long as you are 60 days out from your Party date, you can book for the Party and won't lose any FPs.



I'll keep the earlier reservation til at least 60 days before our party date (maybe a few days longer to be extra safe!). All FPs should stay active in MDE at that point. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## kristinlee1114

Never thought I would find myself with this issue but here goes... I have a DVC trip planned for December 10-17 and have purchased 8 day park hoppers with the intent to upgrade to APs upon park entry.

Today I got an opportunity to to visit Orlando for a work conference and am in the process of throwing together another short trip November 17-20 at Swan. I plan to use the park hoppers originally intended for December and upgrade them to APs on this trip so that I will have APs for December.

Will I be able to book FP at 60 days for only one of these trips since I only have 8 day park hoppers linked to the account? If so and I choose to make 60 day FP for the (longer) December trip and then activate and upgrade the tickets in November will I lose the FPs I booked for December?


----------



## CheriePenguin

Today our 60 day window opened (was hoping for yesterday after people reported a day early for 31-day month situations, but no luck).  I was quite bummed that I could not get 7 Dwarves Mine Train for EVEN 1 PERSON for our 1st day (10/23) or our 4th day (10/26)!  How likely is it that FPs will open up in advance of our trip?  We will need 7 people.  Or should we just figure on trying to ride standby at rope drop instead of Peter Pan which had been our plan (to see the new line)?  It will be quite difficult to try to finagle getting several groups of 1-2-3 to overlap and to fit in with our current FPs, plus we'd have to cancel the ones we have in order to do that and might end up losing those too.

And how do you see if there is availability for 1-2-3 people once you have already booked your 3 per day?  Do you do modify and try to reassign some of the group?


----------



## simnia

CheriePenguin said:


> Today our 60 day window opened (was hoping for yesterday after people reported a day early for 31-day month situations, but no luck).  I was quite bummed that I could not get 7 Dwarves Mine Train for EVEN 1 PERSON for our 1st day (10/23) or our 4th day (10/26)!


I am bummed that I couldn't get 7DMT (2 ppl) for 10/23 either (and I also tried doing 1 person at a time).  I will keep trying for them every day but, for now, it looks like we will be rope dropping it and hoping for a short wait.  I did get my FEA FPs though so that makes me happy.


----------



## Cluelyss

CheriePenguin said:


> How likely is it that FPs will open up in advance of our trip?
> 
> And how do you see if there is availability for 1-2-3 people once you have already booked your 3 per day?  Do you do modify and try to reassign some of the group?


People change their plans ALL the time. Things will absolutely open up. 

To search for a smaller party, when you go into the modify FP option, simply select 1 (or 2 or 3) individual(s) listed instead of the "select all" button.


----------



## CJK

Have people been having much like getting Toy Story Mania as a 4th fast pass around 2pm or so? Some friends are only spending half a day in DHS and the only ride they want to do is DHS, but their morning fast passes will be in Epcot. I had luck getting TSM as a 4th fast pass in early June after the 3rd track opened, but I wondered if that was still the case now. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Have people been having much like getting Toy Story Mania as a 4th fast pass around 2pm or so? Some friends are only spending half a day in DHS and the only ride they want to do is DHS, but their morning fast passes will be in Epcot. I had luck getting TSM as a 4th fast pass in early June after the 3rd track opened, but I wondered if that was still the case now. Thanks!


It's still available at this moment for today.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> It's still available at this moment for today.


Thanks so much for checking!!


----------



## CheriePenguin

simnia said:


> I am bummed that I couldn't get 7DMT (2 ppl) for 10/23 either (and I also tried doing 1 person at a time).  I will keep trying for them every day but, for now, it looks like we will be rope dropping it and hoping for a short wait.  I did get my FEA FPs though so that makes me happy.





Cluelyss said:


> People change their plans ALL the time. Things will absolutely open up.
> 
> To search for a smaller party, when you go into the modify FP option, simply select 1 (or 2 or 3) individual(s) listed instead of the "select all" button.



Thanks for the words of hope.  I figured I would keep checking and maybe eventually something would turn up, but I never thought it would be so fast.  
I WAS just able to get our party of 7 FP's for 7 Dwarves Mine Train for our 4th day (10/26)!!
I had to do a few at a time modifying our Jungle Cruise one, then ultimately canceled our Pirates one (we hoped to ride that standby and switch out that FP anyway), but I did it!  So there is hope for others out there waiting for FPs for groups for Mine Train!


----------



## j2thomason

I have an AP/FP question. My daughter and I have APs that expire on 12/26. We will be renewing our APs this year. We have a trip booked with the starting date of 12/26. I'm worried about renewing our APs in time to make our FPs on 10/27. If I renew our APs on 10/26, do you think I will be able to make FPs on 10/27 for our 12/16 trip?


----------



## Cluelyss

j2thomason said:


> I have an AP/FP question. My daughter and I have APs that expire on 12/26. We will be renewing our APs this year. We have a trip booked with the starting date of 12/26. I'm worried about renewing our APs in time to make our FPs on 10/27. If I renew our APs on 10/26, do you think I will be able to make FPs on 10/27 for our 12/16 trip?


You would, but I think you can only renew 30 days in advance? When does your AP expire?


----------



## RachelTori

Cluelyss said:


> You would, but I think you can only renew 30 days in advance? When does your AP expire?



I bought my renewal AP over 60 days before the current one expires.  No problem and it was linked to my MDE right away.  

My current AP expires this week (8/30) so the new one won't be "activated" until I enter a park for the first time after August 30th, but I was able to book the FPs I wanted at the 60-day window and that's what I cared about!


----------



## j2thomason

RachelTori said:


> I bought my renewal AP over 60 days before the current one expires.  No problem and it was linked to my MDE right away.
> 
> My current AP expires this week (8/30) so the new one won't be "activated" until I enter a park for the first time after August 30th, but I was able to book the FPs I wanted at the 60-day window and that's what I cared about!


Did renew online or over the phone? Doing it over the phone makes me nervous. I like having the visual so I can actually see what is being purchased.


----------



## Cluelyss

RachelTori said:


> I bought my renewal AP over 60 days before the current one expires.  No problem and it was linked to my MDE right away.
> 
> My current AP expires this week (8/30) so the new one won't be "activated" until I enter a park for the first time after August 30th, but I was able to book the FPs I wanted at the 60-day window and that's what I cared about!


This is great to hear. I tried "renewing" mine online just to see what the renewal price will be, and I thought it told me I had to be within 30 days? I'll have to check again....


----------



## RachelTori

j2thomason said:


> Did renew online or over the phone? Doing it over the phone makes me nervous. I like having the visual so I can actually see what is being purchased.



I did it over the phone.  The CM gave me the reference #, but told me she could add it to my MDE if I wanted her to........ heck, yes!!!  It shows my name, but still has the blue "reassign" rather than "non-transferable" since I haven't been through the turnstile with it yet.  (I'm not reassigning it -- it IS for me!!  )


----------



## marciemi

RachelTori said:


> I did it over the phone.  The CM gave me the reference #, but told me she could add it to my MDE if I wanted her to........ heck, yes!!!  It shows my name, but still has the blue "reassign" rather than "non-transferable" since I haven't been through the turnstile with it yet.  (I'm not reassigning it -- it IS for me!!  )


That confuses me though.  If you can reassign it then it's not a true "renewal" since those can only be for the same person?  You can buy a new one as early as you want but then you don't get the renewal discount (assuming you currently have a valid pass).   Editing to add that since you will have a gap between your old one expiring and activating your new one then it's not really a renewal. 

My experience is that you can renew up to 60 days in advance and 30 days after.  I have checked at 62, 61, etc. days and there is no link and it appears on day 60.  Our family has 5 AP's with 4 different expiry dates so I've run into needing to renew one in order to make FPP's.  I also just renewed my son's AP right before the 30 days "late" deadline and got charged 2 months payments at a time but still got the discounted rate.  This is all online - I'm not certain if they would allow you to renew more than 60 days in advance via phone but know the website states 60 days.


----------



## RachelTori

marciemi said:


> That confuses me though.  If you can reassign it then it's not a true "renewal" since those can only be for the same person?  You can buy a new one as early as you want but then you don't get the renewal discount (assuming you currently have a valid pass).   *Editing to add that since you will have a gap between your old one expiring and activating your new one then it's not really a renewal. *
> 
> My experience is that you can renew up to 60 days in advance and 30 days after.  I have checked at 62, 61, etc. days and there is no link and it appears on day 60.  Our family has 5 AP's with 4 different expiry dates so I've run into needing to renew one in order to make FPP's.  I also just renewed my son's AP right before the 30 days "late" deadline and got charged 2 months payments at a time but still got the discounted rate.  This is all online - I'm not certain if they would allow you to renew more than 60 days in advance via phone but know the website states 60 days.



There's no gap - old one expires Aug 30; new one takes affect Aug 30, but isn't technically active until I use it at the parks (it will still expire 8/30/2017 no matter what I do with it!)  I bet if I tried to "reassign" it, it wouldn't let me!  I'm not going to try though! 

I have had this issue the past several years since my AP expires 8/30 and I always do a September/October trip.  So this year I decided to renew earlier than 60 days and it worked!  

Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse things.  This was just my experience and I assumed it would be the norm.


----------



## marciemi

RachelTori said:


> There's no gap - old one expires Aug 30; new one takes affect Aug 30, but isn't technically active until I use it at the parks (it will still expire 8/30/2017 no matter what I do with it!)  I bet if I tried to "reassign" it, it wouldn't let me!  I'm not going to try though!
> 
> I have had this issue the past several years since my AP expires 8/30 and I always do a September/October trip.  So this year I decided to renew earlier than 60 days and it worked!
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse things.  This was just my experience and I assumed it would be the norm.


Ah, okay.  I fully believe they would probably let you renew earlier if you called them (hey, money sooner - why not?!) but didn't believe you could get a renewal rate and then not start your new pass until later (unless you found a really clueless CM, which could of course happen but definitely wouldn't be the norm).  

So worth calling if you're trying to do FPP's right at 60 days rather than having to deal with renewing before trying to make the FPP's (although maybe you could do that before 7am?  When I was trying it was still in the midnight FPP era so more frustrating for me).


----------



## j2thomason

marciemi said:


> Ah, okay.  I fully believe they would probably let you renew earlier if you called them (hey, money sooner - why not?!) but didn't believe you could get a renewal rate and then not start your new pass until later (unless you found a really clueless CM, which could of course happen but definitely wouldn't be the norm).
> 
> So worth calling if you're trying to do FPP's right at 60 days rather than having to deal with renewing before trying to make the FPP's (although maybe you could do that before 7am?  When I was trying it was still in the midnight FPP era so more frustrating for me).


I believe you are right. The renew date always stays the same whether you have gone through the turnstile with the renewed pass or not.


----------



## docsoliday1

Wood Nymph said:


> Question for the experienced people - I have a current AP and a five day park hopper as part of a package. The 5 day ph will become active when we check into our resort in June. I know that I can transfer that 5 day ph to another person, real or fictitious. Then I could use both my AP and the ph ticket for fp+. The big question is - can I transfer that 5 day ph back to myself after my AP expires? I want to use the ticket in December, at which time I'll decide whether I want to renew my AP or not.
> 
> Has anyone reassigned their ticket back to the original purchaser like that?



I guess my question is if you have an AP, why would you even mess with the 5 day with PH?  Unless you have non-expiring like I got before they were all gone, you would not want to activate the 5 day unless you can use all 5 days before they expire.  I would not use another ticket just for FP...wasting a lot of money that way because you're using two tickets for one person to get in the park.


----------



## pfeifer14

When can I make FP reservation if I have room only reservation 11/27-11/28 and then package reservation 11/28-12/4 with only 5 days park hopper tickets?  Can I make all my FP reservation from 11/27-12/4 at the 60days prior 11/27 even I have only 5 days park tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

pfeifer14 said:


> When can I make FP reservation if I have room only reservation 11/27-11/28 and then package reservation 11/28-12/4 with only 5 days park hopper tickets?  Can I make all my FP reservation from 11/27-12/4 at the 60days prior 11/27 even I have only 5 days park tickets?


Your FP booking window opens 60 days prior to 11/27, BUT, you'll only be able to book for park days beginning 11/28 due to your package.

Your package tickets are only valid from 11/28 forward. You can activate them when you arrive on 11/27 and book FPs for that specific day.


----------



## pfeifer14

Thank you!  We don't plan to visit park on 11/27 but will make FP reservation starting 11/28.  Will it only limited me to 5 days reservation since I have only 5 days ticket?


----------



## hiroMYhero

pfeifer14 said:


> Thank you!  We don't plan to visit park on 11/27 but will make FP reservation starting 11/28.  Will it only limited me to 5 days reservation since I have only 5 days ticket?


Yes. FPs are based on the # of ticket entitlements. So, 5 days total.


----------



## pfeifer14

Can I skip a day?  For 11/28-12/4, we only plan to visit park on 11/28, 11/30, 12/1, 12/2, and 12/3.  11/29 we plan to do MVMCP.  I guess I won't be able to make FP for 11/29 unless I brought the party ticket in advance.


----------



## Cluelyss

pfeifer14 said:


> Can I skip a day?  For 11/28-12/4, we only plan to visit park on 11/28, 11/30, 12/1, 12/2, and 12/3.  11/29 we plan to do MVMCP.  I guess I won't be able to make FP for 11/29 unless I brought the party ticket in advance.


FPs can be made for any of the days during your stay, they do not need to be sequential. And yes, if you want to book on your party ticket, you will need to purchase it in advance.


----------



## DisneyCayley

My sister has disappeared from our FP reservations. I booked last week for our Oct trip and booked all 4 of our party. Now when I go into my plans on MDE she isn't showing for any of them. She's still showing on our dining res though. Is this because she has MDE too and will show up there as her own person??


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyCayley said:


> My sister has disappeared from our FP reservations. I booked last week for our Oct trip and booked all 4 of our party. Now when I go into my plans on MDE she isn't showing for any of them. She's still showing on our dining res though. Is this because she has MDE too and will show up there as her own person??


If you linked the two MDEs together to View/Share, you should see her FPs. Go into her MDE to make sure you can see the FPs there.


----------



## Wood Nymph

docsoliday1 said:


> I guess my question is if you have an AP, why would you even mess with the 5 day with PH? Unless you have non-expiring like I got before they were all gone, you would not want to activate the 5 day unless you can use all 5 days before they expire. I would not use another ticket just for FP...wasting a lot of money that way because you're using two tickets for one person to get in the park.


We booked free dining so that we could take our grandsons to Disney and save money on food. So that is how we got five day park hoppers. Everyone in the room had to be on the same ticket.  The unintended consequences, though, has been the ability to have a second set of tickets to use for fp+. But that will end when we renew the AP's next month and bridge the tickets to help pay for the renewal.


----------



## DisneyCayley

hiroMYhero said:


> If you linked the two MDEs together to View/Share, you should see her FPs. Go into her MDE to make sure you can see the FPs there.


Thank you! She checked and we are linked together.


----------



## miracledaughter

I'm booking 60 days in advance, but I don't see any Fastpass+ for preferred seating for Festival of Fantasy parade or Illuminations.  Do they still offer the preferred seating for parades and fireworks?  Are there any tricks to finding them?  I tried searching in Magic Kingdom for 3pm, and it doesn't even show the parade as "currently unavailable."


----------



## Cluelyss

miracledaughter said:


> I'm booking 60 days in advance, but I don't see any Fastpass+ for preferred seating for Festival of Fantasy parade or Illuminations.  Do they still offer the preferred seating for parades and fireworks?  Are there any tricks to finding them?  I tried searching in Magic Kingdom for 3pm, and it doesn't even show the parade as "currently unavailable."


FOF is unavailable after 10/1 for some reason. Speculation is that it may be due to those who booked MSEP dining packages are getting reserved seating for FOF now - so may not be releasing FP until they get those numbers finalized? Also speculation that FOF may be running reuce daily when MSEP leaves, so that may be part of the hold up as well? Regardless, it's not an option as of now.

As for Illuminations, it was an option when I booked my October trip and haven't heard anything about that going away? Wishes FP was eliminated earlier this year, though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

miracledaughter said:


> I'm booking 60 days in advance, but I don't see any Fastpass+ for preferred seating for Festival of Fantasy parade or Illuminations.  Do they still offer the preferred seating for parades and fireworks?  Are there any tricks to finding them?  I tried searching in Magic Kingdom for 3pm, and it doesn't even show the parade as "currently unavailable."


Illuminatons is available for me to book for October 30th. How far out were you looking?


----------



## docsoliday1

Wood Nymph said:


> We booked free dining so that we could take our grandsons to Disney and save money on food. So that is how we got five day park hoppers. Everyone in the room had to be on the same ticket.  The unintended consequences, though, has been the ability to have a second set of tickets to use for fp+. But that will end when we renew the AP's next month and bridge the tickets to help pay for the renewal.



So, everyone has the 5 day park hopper and you have an AP?  Are you saying to get the free dining and for this trip, everyone has to have the same ticket (i.e. the 5 day PH)?  That still seems a waste to me because you're using a 5 day PH ticket, when you already have an annual pass that would get you in, but at least it makes a little more sense.


----------



## hiroMYhero

docsoliday1 said:


> So, everyone has the 5 day park hopper and you have an AP?  Are you saying to get the free dining and for this trip, everyone has to have the same ticket (i.e. the 5 day PH)?  That still seems a waste to me because you're using a 5 day PH ticket, when you already have an annual pass that would get you in, but at least it makes a little more sense.


Wood Nymph is saving her 5-day Park Hoppers to use towards the cost of her AP renewal. 

Anyone who books a package deal that must include tickets can save those tickets in their MDE account to use for a later trip or to use towards a ticket upgrade.


----------



## miracledaughter

hiroMYhero said:


> Illuminatons is available for me to book for October 30th. How far out were you looking?


I was looking for November 5


----------



## hiroMYhero

miracledaughter said:


> I was looking for November 5


I can't look into November for my trip that's in 3 weeks. 

Is there any type of notation for Illumination? If it is completely booked, it will show up at the bottom of the screen when you scroll through.


----------



## Astryd

I know saw an answer to this before, but I don't remember where.   

If I book my FP+ at MK, and decide to leave and head to another park before I use my 3rd FP+, can I cancel that 3rd one and make a FP+  for the second park I am going to?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Astryd said:


> I know saw an answer to this before, but I don't remember where.
> 
> If I book my FP+ at MK, and decide to leave and head to another park before I use my 3rd FP+, can I cancel that 3rd one and make a FP+  for the second park I am going to?


Yes. Park hopping info is in the FP FAQ Addendum.


----------



## Shannon R

Does anyone know where I can find a list of attractions/shows/etc that are eligible for fastpass?


----------



## Astryd

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Park hopping info is in the FP FAQ Addendum.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Shannon R said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a list of attractions/shows/etc that are eligible for fastpass?


The list is in the Suggested Priorities section of this thread: 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337506


----------



## stal

Hi everyone, I hope you can help me out.

We have a room only booking for 29th October - 8th November. So far we have Not So Scary tickets for the 30th October and Very Merry tickets for the 7th November.

I was able to book FP+ for the 30th fine, but when I try to book for Very Merry it says '
*FastPass+ Limit Reached*
These Guests have reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment. To continue, remove them from your party. Their existing plans won't change. Or, go back and select a date for which you already made FastPass+ selections.'

Does anyone know why?

Thanks!!


----------



## Number Six

Maybe because the Christmas party more than 60 days away?


----------



## stal

But If i am staying in a resort, I get 60 days plus 10 days? It is currently 66 until the Very Merry Party.


----------



## Number Six

Yeah I guess your right.  Weird, sorry I don't know.


----------



## hiroMYhero

stal said:


> But If i am staying in a resort, I get 60 days plus 10 days? It is currently 66 until the Very Merry Party.


There are reports that Disney is tweaking FP booking with Party tickets.  Some are reporting CMs are stating the 4:00p entry time is not guaranteed so FPs can't be booked for the 4:00-6:30 time period.

It may be in effect for MVMCP tickets.


----------



## Lewandowski

Hey mesaboy,
I went to Disney World two weeks ago, and have some changes I think you should make.

*Magic Kingdom:*
1. Festival of Fantasy Parade is a C. I honestly think FP+ for shows and parades really save no time.
2. Under the Sea--Journey of the Little Mermaid is also a C.
3. Also switch It's a Small World to a B and Pirates of the Caribbean to a C. 

*Epcot:*
1. Switch Test Track and Frozen Ever After. Test Track is really the one to get as A+. Frozen Ever After has long waits but I think its more like a regular A.
2. Switch Living with the Land to a B, and Turtle Talk with Crush to a C.

*Hollywood Studios: *
1. Switch Beauty & The Beast--Live on Stage to a B, and Frozen Sing Along to a C.

*Animal Kingdom:*
1. Move Festival of the Lion King to a C.


----------



## kiki50

Today starts my FP booking window.  I was only able to book FP's thru 11/7 (the day my AP expires) even tho I am staying on property thru 11/11.  Do I need to renew my AP now to make FP's thru the rest of my vacation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kiki50 said:


> Today starts my FP booking window.  I was only able to book FP's thru 11/7 (the day my AP expires) even tho I am staying on property thru 11/11.  Do I need to renew my AP now to make FP's thru the rest of my vacation?


Yes. Or buy a 4-day ticket now (cheaper) and then use it towards your renewal when in the park.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just want to make sure that this hasn't changed while I haven't been looking, as my window opens tomorrow for Nov... (from 1st page listed as a Jun 2016 update, I think): *"The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day." *


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just want to make sure that this hasn't changed while I haven't been looking, as my window opens tomorrow for Nov... (from 1st page listed as a Jun 2016 update, I think): *"The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day." *


Correct!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Chip_Dale

Did not go through all 50 pages but I think I know the answer
Staying on site for 7 days. Purchased a discounted 3 day ticket. Planning on updating the ticket after the first day of use. Right now we can only book 3 days of FP or can we book up to 7 days (length of stay). If we purchase an additional tickets add it to the account (save them for future visit) Then once our original ticket is used add days to that ticket.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Chip_Dale said:


> Did not go through all 50 pages but I think I know the answer
> Staying on site for 7 days. Purchased a discounted 3 day ticket. Planning on updating the ticket after the first day of use. Right now we can only book 3 days of FP or can we book up to 7 days (length of stay). If we purchase an additional tickets add it to the account (save them for future visit) Then once our original ticket is used add days to that ticket.


3 days only right now.

Your plan for the additional ticket works. Upgrade before you enter your 1st park. Reassign the additional tickets to a Ticket Saver new person in your MDE as soon as you upgrade your tickets.

Your additional tickets remain safe with Ticket Saver until you reassign them for a future trip.


----------



## huey578

When did the fast pass booking time switch from 12:00am to 7:00am?


----------



## siskaren

huey578 said:


> When did the fast pass booking time switch from 12:00am to 7:00am?



Sometime in May.


----------



## Dizjunkieee

Hi all - Hoping someone here can help as I personally don't have experience with this scenario: 
I have friends who are arriving at WDW in 28 days, but say that when they try to book their FP+'s, it only allows through the end of September & they don't arrive until early Oct. Also helpful info for you to have is they are staying off property (which is where I have no experience - I ALWAYS stay on property) I do know that they will only be able to book a day at a time, but it is so strange that they only see Sept highlighted as available to book. Any thoughts are helpful! Thank you!
-Kelly


----------



## CJK

Dizjunkieee said:


> Hi all - Hoping someone here can help as I personally don't have experience with this scenario:
> I have friends who are arriving at WDW in 28 days, but say that when they try to book their FP+'s, it only allows through the end of September & they don't arrive until early Oct. Also helpful info for you to have is they are staying off property (which is where I have no experience - I ALWAYS stay on property) I do know that they will only be able to book a day at a time, but it is so strange that they only see Sept highlighted as available to book. Any thoughts are helpful! Thank you!
> -Kelly


Offsite guests can only book fast passes 30 days in advance. Are they within their 30 day window?


----------



## Wood Nymph

Dizjunkieee said:


> Hi all - Hoping someone here can help as I personally don't have experience with this scenario:
> I have friends who are arriving at WDW in 28 days, but say that when they try to book their FP+'s, it only allows through the end of September & they don't arrive until early Oct. Also helpful info for you to have is they are staying off property (which is where I have no experience - I ALWAYS stay on property) I do know that they will only be able to book a day at a time, but it is so strange that they only see Sept highlighted as available to book. Any thoughts are helpful! Thank you!
> -Kelly


They should be able to book fps for the next 30 days so they should be able to book up to Thursday, Oct 6th.


----------



## Dizjunkieee

Wood Nymph said:


> The should be able to book fps for the next 30 days.





CJK said:


> Offsite guests can only book fast passes 30 days in advance. Are they within their 30 day window?


They are - that is the strange part. Unfortunately, they live in England so it isn't like I can actually look at it with them to see if there is something they are doing wrong, or not, but they say that their tickets are linked and assigned to each of them and that they can get as far as selecting a day for the FP, but it only allows them to book through the end of September. It seems so strange to me. I'm thinking they might need to play "CM roulette" and call Disney directly and hope they get someone who really knows what they are doing


----------



## Dizjunkieee

Wood Nymph said:


> They should be able to book fps for the next 30 days so they should be able to book up to Thursday, Oct 6th.


I know, but they can't for whatever reason. Only through the end of Sept.


----------



## CJK

It may be worth a call then. Seems strange. We often stay offsite and haven't had this problem. They should see a rolling 30 day window. Good luck to them. You're great to help them out!


----------



## Dizjunkieee

CJK said:


> It may be worth a call then. Seems strange. We often stay offsite and haven't had this problem. They should see a rolling 30 day window. Good luck to them. You're great to help them out!



Yeah - I'm thinking that is likely the best course of action at this point too. I feel badly for folks who try to do things in advance, but aren't able to for one reason or another. Thanks for your kind words


----------



## Cluelyss

Dizjunkieee said:


> I know, but they can't for whatever reason. Only through the end of Sept.


They need to manually advance the months...could that be the issue? They aren't switching the calendar to October?


----------



## Dizjunkieee

Cluelyss said:


> They need to manually advance the months...could that be the issue? They aren't switching the calendar to October?


Hmmm...wouldn't it be something' if it is as simple as that?! Sometimes the obvious eludes us, so it is entirely possible! I'll ask them for sure. Thanks!


----------



## jaz0308

For my dec trip I am staying offsite (SOG) but we have annual passes.  Am I correct that I will have to wait til 30 days before to make FPs?  Also will I have to do then one day at a time or will the AP enable me to make them for my whole trip?  Thanks! I am used to staying no onsite so this is new for me!


----------



## Floridaglen

Cluelyss said:


> They need to manually advance the months...could that be the issue? They aren't switching the calendar to October?


That is what I thought when I first read the post, hoping this is the case and that they will be able to book for the rest of their trip


----------



## Jon84

jaz0308 said:


> For my dec trip I am staying offsite (SOG) but we have annual passes.  Am I correct that I will have to wait til 30 days before to make FPs?  Also will I have to do then one day at a time or will the AP enable me to make them for my whole trip?  Thanks! I am used to staying no onsite so this is new for me!




Yep, at 30days, and IIRC from last year, it was having to get up each morning to do it!


----------



## Floridaglen

jaz0308 said:


> For my dec trip I am staying offsite (SOG) but we have annual passes.  Am I correct that I will have to wait til 30 days before to make FPs?  Also will I have to do then one day at a time or will the AP enable me to make them for my whole trip?  Thanks! I am used to staying no onsite so this is new for me!


30 days is correct if you are staying offsite. You will have to make your FP's one day at a time. How many days are you visiting the parks? You can only hold 7 days worth of FP's out of 30 if you are staying offsite.


----------



## Momto3:2016

I've tried searching, but can't find an answer for my situation. My fastpass window will be opening in 28 days, and I'm busy trying to come up with a game plan. It looks like FEA is not available our EP day so we will rope drop that. Travelers will be DH, me, DS(51"), DD (40" in the am), and DS (18 months).

At EP can I FP TT for DH and DS1. And use rider swap for me, DS1, and DD. Then, use mine and DD fastpass for Soaring and use rider swap for DH, DS and DD?

Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Momto3:2016 said:


> At EP can I FP TT for DH and DS1. And use rider swap for me, DS1, and DD. Then, use mine and DD fastpass for Soaring and use rider swap for DH, DS and DD?


Yes!  That's the perfect way to utilize Rider Swap and FPs. Schedule in height restricted rides at the other parks in the same manner.


----------



## Momto3:2016

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes!  That's the perfect way to utilize Rider Swap and FPs. Schedule in height restricted rides at the other parks in the same manner.



Thanks! After reading all of your advice while searching for my answer I was hoping you would respond.

I was fairly certain it worked that way, but then worried that the CM might not give a rider swap if two children were staying behind.

I'm now just hoping DD grows a bit before November so she can be 40" all day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Momto3:2016 said:


> Thanks! After reading all of your advice while searching for my answer I was hoping you would respond.
> 
> I was fairly certain it worked that way, but then worried that the CM might not give a rider swap if two children were staying behind.
> 
> I'm now just hoping DD grows a bit before November so she can be 40" all day.


You won't have a problem at all. Even if your husband used a FP by himself, he could ask for a Swap pass. Any 3 riders can ride on the Swap and the Swap passes are usually valid until the end of the month.

Happy planning!


----------



## Liz Z

I need a little help please. Our trip is over Christmas and New Years, but my annual pass expires on December 29th.  I need to make FP+ for December 31st. 

  So  my question is~~~will i be able to renew my AP before the 60 day mark?  Even if it's just 1 day ahead?  And will it let me do this online or is it better to call?  Will the renewal also be linked to the MDE?

I know i need to renew my pass but it falls on exactly the day i can start my FP+ selections.  We are also staying on site at POFQ.

Any ideas as to what i need to do 

Plus my DH has a 5 day PH and a 1day on another ticket all linked to magic bands. Will he be able to make FP+ if we start on Monday to Saturday which is 6 days worth of tickets.

So sorry for all the Q's  I hope this makes sense
Thank you for your help


----------



## Cluelyss

Liz Z said:


> I need a little help please. Our trip is over Christmas and New Years, but my annual pass expires on December 29th.  I need to make FP+ for December 31st.
> 
> So  my question is~~~will i be able to renew my AP before the 60 day mark?  Even if it's just 1 day ahead?  And will it let me do this online or is it better to call?  Will the renewal also be linked to the MDE?
> 
> I know i need to renew my pass but it falls on exactly the day i can start my FP+ selections.  We are also staying on site at POFQ.
> 
> Any ideas as to what i need to do
> 
> Plus my DH has a 5 day PH and a 1day on another ticket all linked to magic bands. Will he be able to make FP+ if we start on Monday to Saturday which is 6 days worth of tickets.
> 
> So sorry for all the Q's  I hope this makes sense
> Thank you for your help


This was asked a few pages back and the poster reported being able to call in the renewal a few days early to enable FP booking. 

And yes, hubby can book 6 days of FPs. 

Good luck!!


----------



## penguin29

What to do?????

We have a split reservation, our 6 day park hoppers are tied to our second reservation in order to qualify for free dining.  Our first reservation is a room only.  Our travel agent said that we would not be able to make FP reservations for our first reservation (3 days in the parks) until we check in as check in will activate our tickets.  It seems unfair as we are staying on site and will only have 24 hours to make our FP reservations?  Does anyone know if this is accurate information/what I should do to remedy it?  TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

penguin29 said:


> What to do?????
> 
> We have a split reservation, our 6 day park hoppers are tied to our second reservation in order to qualify for free dining.  Our first reservation is a room only.  Our travel agent said that we would not be able to make FP reservations for our first reservation (3 days in the parks) until we check in as check in will activate our tickets.  It seems unfair as we are staying on site and will only have 24 hours to make our FP reservations?  Does anyone know if this is accurate information/what I should do to remedy it?  TIA!


Actually, you have to ask for the ticket portion of Stay #2 to be activated when you arrive for Stay #1. 

As soon as the tickets are activated, you can book FPs for your first 3 park days. 

That's the drawback of booking a package. Your tickets are not active before the check-in date of Stay #2 for FP booking ahead of time.


----------



## penguin29

I just re-read the split stays info and it appears as though this info is accurate.  Ugh, such a bummer.


----------



## penguin29

hiroMYhero said:


> Actually, you have to ask for the ticket portion of Stay #2 to be activated when you arrive for Stay #1.
> 
> As soon as the tickets are activated, you can book FPs for your first 3 park days.
> 
> That's the drawback of booking a package. Your tickets are not active before the check-in date of Stay #2 for FP booking ahead of time.



I wish our travel agent had known this when we split our stays way back when!  Thank you for your help.  Two days in MK and one in HS, should be interesting with no fast passes!


----------



## hiroMYhero

penguin29 said:


> I wish our travel agent had known this when we split our stays way back when!  Thank you for your help.  Two days in MK and one in HS, should be interesting with no fast passes!


If you know you will take another trip in the future, you can buy separate tickets now, link them and book FPs with them when your window opens for Stay #1.

Then you'll need to reassign them to Ticket Saver person you add to your MDE account... after you activate your package tickets.


----------



## jaz0308

Jon84 said:


> Yep, at 30days, and IIRC from last year, it was having to get up each morning to do it!





Floridaglen said:


> 30 days is correct if you are staying offsite. You will have to make your FP's one day at a time. How many days are you visiting the parks? You can only hold 7 days worth of FP's out of 30 if you are staying offsite.



Boooo!!! LOL!  Yes, that's what I thought!  Thanks for the info.  We will only be there 5 park days so we're ok for FPs


----------



## twoolle

Lets say I have a FP+ booked for Buzz from 5-6. But at 5:30 I realize I'm not going to make it in time (by 6:15 with the grace period). Can I then go into the app and modify my time until later (assuming something is available) or is it too late for that? TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

twoolle said:


> Lets say I have a FP+ booked for Buzz from 5-6. But at 5:30 I realize I'm not going to make it in time (by 6:15 with the grace period). Can I then go into the app and modify my time until later (assuming something is available) or is it too late for that? TIA!


Yes. You can Modify a FP even if it is fully expired. The system will always allow 3 initial FPs no matter when you book them.


----------



## penguin29

hiroMYhero said:


> If you know you will take another trip in the future, you can buy separate tickets now, link them and book FPs with them when your window opens for Stay #1.
> 
> Then you'll need to reassign them to Ticket Saver person you add to your MDE account... after you activate your package tickets.



thank you so much for the advice, would you mind explaining it a bit more?  I am a newbie and have been studying all things Disney for 6 months, but I am so confused as to what you mean, haha.  Would we have to use the extra tickets within a certain time frame?  what is Ticket Saver?  thank you again - and thanks for deleting that old post, I am still learning how to navigate the boards and it shows!


----------



## hiroMYhero

penguin29 said:


> thank you so much for the advice, would you mind explaining it a bit more?  I am a newbie and have been studying all things Disney for 6 months, but I am so confused as to what you mean, haha.  Would we have to use the extra tickets within a certain time frame?  what is Ticket Saver?  thank you again - and thanks for deleting that old post, I am still learning how to navigate the boards and it shows!


To open up FP booking for your 1st 3 days:
~Purchase at least 3-day tickets and link them to each person. These tickets never expire.
~ When your FP booking window opens, book for every park day you have planned.

~ Before you leave home, add a person named Ticket Saver to your MDE account. *This is important.

~ When you reach WDW, activate your "package" tickets at a Guest Relations window or a Ticket Booth. *This is extremely important.
~ Before you enter the 1st park, reassign/move all the 3-day tickets to Ticket Saver.
~ Enter the park and a ticket entitlement from your package tickets is used.

~ The extra tickets you purchased sit safely with Ticket Saver until you reassign them before your next trip to WDW.


----------



## penguin29

Wow, that is fascinating!  I don't think I'm savy enough to pull it off and not mess it up, but it was so interesting to read about a way around such a major problem for us (in the realm of Disney, not in the grand scheme!)


----------



## penguin29

Could you please direct me to where (which forum) I might find the answer to this question:  Is there any app or service I can subscribe to in order to receive notifications about ADRs opening up, for instance - if someone cancels their dining reservation (that I want), I get a notification and can log in and book in time to snag that cancelation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

penguin29 said:


> Could you please direct me to where (which forum) I might find the answer to this question:  Is there any app or service I can subscribe to in order to receive notifications about ADRs opening up, for instance - if someone cancels their dining reservation (that I want), I get a notification and can log in and book in time to snag that cancelation?


The Cancellation Threads can be found here:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-reservations.180/

And, I think Touring Plans may have a reservation finder type of service.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> The Cancellation Threads can be found here:
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-reservations.180/
> 
> And, I think Touring Plans may have a reservation finder type of service.


Yes, Touring Plans is the only company that offers this service any more. The cancellations boards are very helpful as you can arrange a preset time to coordinate the drop and grab with other members.


----------



## cinderelly828

Hi there!  My husband and I have been going to Disneyland for the past few years, but this is our first trip to WDW and we're having a little trouble wrapping our heads around the FP+ booking windows as we're doing a split stay. We have 7 day park hoppers that we got from a third party retailer.  These are on our MDE page.  We arrive 11/17 (were thinking of doing HS on the 18th) and are staying with family for most of the 2 week trip.  However, we are doing 2 nights at Port Orleans Riverside on 11/28-11/30.  If i read the split stay explanation correctly, does this mean we will have 30 days (and go in 30 days before each day prior to 11/28 that we need FP+ for) and then will have 60 days for the 3 days at POR and then go in 60 days before each day for the rest of the trip?  Also, being on the West Coast, do I need to be up at 4 am making FP+ reservation on the 60 (and/or 30) day mark?  Sorry if this doesn't make any sense.  My brain is in knots... lol.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cinderelly828 said:


> However, we are doing 2 nights at Port Orleans Riverside on 11/28-11/30.


60 days before you check-in to POR, your complete 60-day + all POR days FP booking window opens. 

The window includes all of your offsite park days prior to your POR stay. You can book all FPs for all parks when this window opens exactly 60 days before your POR arrival.

It is 4:00a PT, but you don't have to wake up that early.


----------



## cinderelly828

hiroMYhero said:


> 60 days before you check-in to POR, your complete 60-day + all POR days FP booking window opens.
> 
> The window includes all of your offsite park days prior to your POR stay. You can book all FPs for all parks when this window opens exactly 60 days before your POR arrival.
> 
> It is 4:00a PT, but you don't have to wake up that early.



Thank you!


----------



## CheriePenguin

I heard reports of someone getting notified about earning some kind of bonus for having prebooked and then used their fast passes.  Is this something anyone has heard of or experienced?  Is it true, and is it like a bonus fast pass, or %-off at a gift shop, or ???  Or is it not likely to be true?


----------



## koko2315

Availability - is there no way to check on available FP's once i have already booked? Am I missing something here? Have a FP+ for illuminations next wed, but want to keep checking if I can swap for FEA. Is there any way to do that without cancelling my existing FP+?


----------



## hiroMYhero

koko2315 said:


> Availability - is there no way to check on available FP's once i have already booked? Am I missing something here? Have a FP+ for illuminations next wed, but want to keep checking if I can swap for FEA. Is there any way to do that without cancelling my existing FP+?


Yes. See the FP FAQ Addendum - Sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## koko2315

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. See the FP FAQ Addendum - Sticky at the top of this forum.


I'm definitely not understanding something then. When I go in the app, it's telling me I have to cancel an experience to look for a new one.

Daily FastPass+ Limit Reached


----------



## hiroMYhero

koko2315 said:


> I'm definitely not understanding something then. When I go in the app, it's telling me I have to cancel an experience to look for a new one.
> 
> Daily FastPass+ Limit Reached


Modify a specific FP that is showing in your reservation area and you see the selections as to what is available.


----------



## hiroMYhero

koko2315 said:


> I'm definitely not understanding something then. When I go in the app, it's telling me I have to cancel an experience to look for a new one.
> 
> Daily FastPass+ Limit Reached





Cluelyss said:


> *Checking Availability for Same Park - Same Day*
> From the App
> ~ *from a booked FP, choose "Modify"*
> ~ scroll through selections to see availability
> ~ original FP remains intact if a new ride is not chosen
> * The system only shows ride availability for time slots that are not blocked by original FP Return Windows.


----------



## koko2315

THANK YOU...now i get it. I misunderstood same park/same day as meaning i could only change it DURING THE DAY i had the FP
Much obliged


----------



## pfeifer14

On the days that MK opens till 7pm, if I don't have MVMCP party ticket, can I make FP reservation from 4-6or 7pm?  I will have park admission ticket.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pfeifer14 said:


> On the days that MK opens till 7pm, if I don't have MVMCP party ticket, can I make FP reservation from 4-6or 7pm?  I will have park admission ticket.


It should be only until 6:30. Your last window needs to be from 5:30-6:30.


----------



## Liz Z

Hi
  I just wrote a whole question about the process of FP+ and it was moved and i can't find it. 
Maybe you can help me understand the whole process  Please.

We were in WDW in April and had no problem making our passes.  But they went and changed it which totally confuses me.

My question is how do i get to the next day and so on to make them?  i can figure out the 1st day but can't seem to understand how to get to the next day and so on.

Do i have to go all the way out and back to my itinerary then click on add plans and pick the next day off the calendar. it just seems like a lot of extra steps.

I appreciate your help 

  Edit :  I just found Keeny the pirates explanation but to go onto the next day it says "select a different day  but where does it say that i can't see it ?


----------



## Cluelyss

Liz Z said:


> Hi
> I just wrote a whole question about the process of FP+ and it was moved and i can't find it.
> Maybe you can help me understand the whole process  Please.
> 
> We were in WDW in April and had no problem making our passes.  But they went and changed it which totally confuses me.
> 
> My question is how do i get to the next day and so on to make them?  i can figure out the 1st day but can't seem to understand how to get to the next day and so on.
> 
> Do i have to go all the way out and back to my itinerary then click on add plans and pick the next day off the calendar. it just seems like a lot of extra steps.
> 
> I appreciate your help


After you plan a FP, the bottom of the screen should give you the option to plan same day or plan a different day. Click for different day, then pick your date and park.


----------



## rasadkowski

Hi there!
I really apologize if this question has been asked recently. I have not read through many of the previous posts 
I have a package booked for December, and I would love to see how the fp process looks on mde before my window opens in a few weeks.
I've learned that I cannot see fp availability or "practice" to learn the system until my actual fp booking day.
So.. I was wondering, I have seen some videos on YouTube that walk viewers through the process on their screens. I've seen so many, and each one seems to look a bit different. I know they are dated, but has anyone seen or recommends a certain easy to follow video or even just written walk through with screenshots that is UPDATED with the current mde website? Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

@rasadkowski - Kenny the Pirate updated screenshots the day the new system began: http://www.kennythepirate.com/fastpass-information/


----------



## rasadkowski

hiroMYhero said:


> @rasadkowski - Kenny the Pirate updated screenshots the day the new system began: http://www.kennythepirate.com/fastpass-information/


Thank you!


----------



## Babsy

My 60 day window is tomorrow. What time of day can I start to book? 7 am eastern? or does it start at midnight on the 60 day window? Thank you!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Babsy said:


> My 60 day window is tomorrow. What time of day can I start to book? 7 am eastern? or does it start at midnight on the 60 day window? Thank you!!!


It's 7:00a ET.


----------



## Babsy

Thank you!


----------



## BlueFairy

Can someone point me to how an existing ADR affect FP availability shown in MDX?  And how an existing FP may affect ADR availability?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BlueFairy said:


> Can someone point me to how an existing ADR affect FP availability shown in MDX?  And how an existing FP may affect ADR availability?


They don't affect each other. The MDE system will alert you to the fact you have an ADR but you continue through your booking.

Booking an ADR doesn't warn you about pre-booked FPs.


----------



## PirateD

Thanks for this very informative thread.  I have a question about split stays.  We are doing a three part split stay with room only check-in on 11-19 going to AK on 11-20 and then staying with family for a couple of days and then check in again on 11-24 for room only 3 day stay going to MK and EP.  We will drive over to WDW get one day (11-22) at DHS while staying offsite with family.  From what I've read, it sounds like our 11/20 day will open on our checkin 60 day mark on 9-20, and the 11-22 day (offsite) would open up on a rolling basis on its 60 day mark of 9-23, and the rest would be open on 9-25.  Is that correct?  TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

PirateD said:


> Thanks for this very informative thread.  I have a question about split stays.  We are doing a three part split stay with room only check-in on 11-19 going to AK on 11-20 and then staying with family for a couple of days and then check in again on 11-24 for room only 3 day stay going to MK and EP.  We will drive over to WDW get one day (11-22) at DHS while staying offsite with family.  From what I've read, it sounds like our 11/20 day will open on our checkin 60 day mark on 9-20, and the 11-22 day (offsite) would open up on a rolling basis on its 60 day mark of 9-23, and the rest would be open on 9-25.  Is that correct?  TIA!


yes: 60 days prior to check-in, rolling 60 and then 60 days prior to 2nd Stay for remaining park days.


----------



## PirateD

hiroMYhero said:


> yes: 60 days prior to check-in, rolling 60 and then 60 days prior to 2nd Stay for remaining park days.



Thank you!  That knowledge really helps!


----------



## dancebird78

I think I might have read something here that I can get more then 1 set of 3 fast passes? So, I am traveling with my husband and kids. As the MDE primary account holder, can I secure 3 fast passes but also create an account for my husband and he can schedule another set of 3 fastpasses all including the same family members?


----------



## BlueFairy

dancebird78 said:


> I think I might have read something here that I can get more then 1 set of 3 fast passes? So, I am traveling with my husband and kids. As the MDE primary account holder, can I secure 3 fast passes but also create an account for my husband and he can schedule another set of 3 fastpasses all including the same family members?



No.  You can create a new profile with fake names for everyone and get a second set of 3 advance fps for each, but ONLY if those new profiles have an extra set of ticket media attached.  If not, then you can use any extra MB or RFID card that is not linked to your family's tickets to get extra same day FPs once you are in the parks.  Read this FAQ and ask over there.


----------



## lovin diz

Im sorry if i am repeating a question.  Ive looked and cant find it.  Last time we went, there was magic bands, but we were limited to the 3 fp's.  We will be park hopping this go around.  If we use ou


----------



## Boski

BlueFairy said:


> No.  You can create a new profile with fake names for everyone and get a second set of 3 advance fps for each, but ONLY if those new profiles have an extra set of ticket media attached.  If not, then you can use any extra MB or RFID card that is not linked to your family's tickets to get extra same day FPs once you are in the parks.  Read this FAQ and ask over there.


@dancebird78 I would also look over Disney's Ts and Cs before you attempt this as it seems like it is now against the rules.


----------



## lovin diz

I just noticed for some reason the rest of my post was gone.  

Im sorry if i am repeating a question. Ive looked and cant find it. Last time we went, there was magic bands, but we were limited to the 3 fp's. We will be park hopping this go around. If we use our 3 fp's in MK while we are leaving to go to Epcot, can i go ahead and schedule the 4th, or do i have to wait until i am actually in the park?


----------



## AngiTN

lovin diz said:


> I just noticed for some reason the rest of my post was gone.
> 
> Im sorry if i am repeating a question. Ive looked and cant find it. Last time we went, there was magic bands, but we were limited to the 3 fp's. We will be park hopping this go around. If we use our 3 fp's in MK while we are leaving to go to Epcot, can i go ahead and schedule the 4th, or do i have to wait until i am actually in the park?


You can schedule your 4th FP via the app as soon as you use the 3rd, no matter what park it's for


----------



## iivye

lovin diz said:


> I just noticed for some reason the rest of my post was gone.
> 
> Im sorry if i am repeating a question. Ive looked and cant find it. Last time we went, there was magic bands, but we were limited to the 3 fp's. We will be park hopping this go around. If we use our 3 fp's in MK while we are leaving to go to Epcot, can i go ahead and schedule the 4th, or do i have to wait until i am actually in the park?




If you read the 1st page it should answer any questions you have.


----------



## AngiTN

I had my FP for our trip that starts on 11/22 open a day early again.
Should be booking them tomorrow but I am able to book today, for the entire trip.
And again I do have another trip planned, in Oct.
So I'm more certain than ever that is why my FP windows opens early. Not sure it makes any sense, I looked yesterday and I was not able to book FP for the Nov trip. Checked today and I can. 
But, if you have 2 trips booked within 60 days I'd check on the FP booking for your 2nd trip to open early.


----------



## Cluelyss

AngiTN said:


> I had my FP for our trip that starts on 11/22 open a day early again.
> Should be booking them tomorrow but I am able to book today, for the entire trip.
> And again I do have another trip planned, in Oct.
> So I'm more certain than ever that is why my FP windows opens early. Not sure it makes any sense, I looked yesterday and I was not able to book FP for the Nov trip. Checked today and I can.
> But, if you have 2 trips booked within 60 days I'd check on the FP booking for your 2nd trip to open early.


I've experienced this as well.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Going forward, the updated Disney Terms of Service needs to be followed when pre-booking FPs in MDE:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-experience-terms-conditions/

The valid theme park admission associated with your Site/App account and used to make _FastPass+_ selections must be the same valid theme park admission that you will use for entry into the park on the day the _FastPass+_selections are redeemed.
This does mean that discussion of booking or using FPs using ticket media that will not be used for admission into the parks (extra tickets, APs belonging to others, FPs for family members who decide not to enter a park, etc.) will not be allowed as that would be circumventing Disney TOS.


----------



## HatboxHaint

hiroMYhero said:


> Going forward, the updated Disney Terms of Service needs to be followed when pre-booking FPs in MDE:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-experience-terms-conditions/
> 
> The valid theme park admission associated with your Site/App account and used to make _FastPass+_ selections must be the same valid theme park admission that you will use for entry into the park on the day the _FastPass+_selections are redeemed.
> This does mean that discussion of booking or using FPs using ticket media that will not be used for admission into the parks (extra tickets, APs belonging to others, FPs for family members who decide not to enter a park, etc.) will not be allowed as that would be circumventing Disney TOS.




SDFP is dead???????


----------



## hiroMYhero

HatboxHaint said:


> SDFP is dead???????


Please reread. The TOS applies to the prebooking of FPs using tickets in MDE. 

This is not the SDFP thread.


----------



## KaptainK

I'm sure this has been asked but I couldn't find it. I've booked my fast passes for a trip next month but I didn't get two that I wanted (ETWB had none available for my date and FEA I got but too late at night for my littles). I'm checking like crazy (especially for FEA) but is there a way to see if a slot opens up that conflicts with another FP I have booked? I'd gladly move or cancel another FP but I don't think MDE will show me possible slots that conflict. Is that correct? Any best strategies for getting a tricky FP?


----------



## AngiTN

KaptainK said:


> I'm sure this has been asked but I couldn't find it. I've booked my fast passes for a trip next month but I didn't get two that I wanted (ETWB had none available for my date and FEA I got but too late at night for my littles). I'm checking like crazy (especially for FEA) but is there a way to see if a slot opens up that conflicts with another FP I have booked? I'd gladly move or cancel another FP but I don't think MDE will show me possible slots that conflict. Is that correct? Any best strategies for getting a tricky FP?


In my experience MDE shows any FP times there, including those that conflict with other FP. 

Though maybe ANY isn't the right word as I find, especially same day, that refreshing will return different choices. But I do not that it doesn't eliminate FP that overlap other FP in the results.


----------



## HatboxHaint

hiroMYhero said:


> Please reread. The TOS applies to the prebooking of FPs using tickets in MDE.
> 
> This is not the SDFP thread.



My bad Hiro....back to the Mansion!!!


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Going forward, the updated Disney Terms of Service needs to be followed when pre-booking FPs in MDE:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-experience-terms-conditions/
> 
> The valid theme park admission associated with your Site/App account and used to make _FastPass+_ selections must be the same valid theme park admission that you will use for entry into the park on the day the _FastPass+_selections are redeemed.
> This does mean that discussion of booking or using FPs using ticket media that will not be used for admission into the parks (extra tickets, APs belonging to others, FPs for family members who decide not to enter a park, etc.) will not be allowed as that would be circumventing Disney TOS.


Would booking a FP for all 4 of us for something, say Barnstormer, and then letting DGD ride it 4 times using our bands, be against this rule?

I'm thinking not since the admission would have been used for entry to the park


----------



## jeremy1002

AngiTN said:


> Would booking a FP for all 4 of us for something, say Barnstormer, and then letting DGD ride it 4 times using our bands, be against this rule?
> 
> I'm thinking not since the admission would have been used for entry to the park


I'm also curious if it means that if you all entered early in the day then left for a break that one person could return later to use all the FPs without violating the terms since the admissions were used "on the day FP+ selections are redeemed."


----------



## KaptainK

AngiTN said:


> In my experience MDE shows any FP times there, including those that conflict with other FP.
> 
> Though maybe ANY isn't the right word as I find, especially same day, that refreshing will return different choices. But I do not that it doesn't eliminate FP that overlap other FP in the results.


I just checked again and it's only showing FP that don't conflict. I tried searching for times of easy rides like Teacups and Barnstomer during my other FP Windows and it didn't show me those times, just later ones.


----------



## twoolle

jeremy1002 said:


> I'm also curious if it means that if you all entered early in the day then left for a break that one person could return later to use all the FPs without violating the terms since the admissions were used "on the day FP+ selections are redeemed."



I asked a similar question on another thread and @ScrapYap mentioned a similar thing. Since its kind of a grey area it wouldn't hurt to ask a smiling CM!


----------



## AngiTN

KaptainK said:


> I just checked again and it's only showing FP that don't conflict. I tried searching for times of easy rides like Teacups and Barnstomer during my other FP Windows and it didn't show me those times, just later ones.


Interesting. I doesn't hide them on mine. I tried to book one just yesterday that overlapped another by 10 min and it alerted me that I couldn't book the FP because there was another at the same time.


----------



## iivye

KaptainK said:


> I just checked again and it's only showing FP that don't conflict. I tried searching for times of easy rides like Teacups and Barnstomer during my other FP Windows and it didn't show me those times, just later ones.



Mine shows all times also.  Are you maybe looking at a specific time period, like afternoon?  If I click on the "View Details and More Times" link in blue under the attraction name I see all the times for the whole day.  This is on the computer though.


----------



## AngiTN

iivye said:


> Mine shows all times also.  Are you maybe looking at a specific time period, like afternoon?  If I click on the "View Details and More Times" link in blue under the attraction name I see all the times for the whole day.  This is on the computer though.


Good points. You have to click to see all times and I do it on the computer too, not the app. No idea if it's different or not


----------



## KaptainK

iivye said:


> Mine shows all times also.  Are you maybe looking at a specific time period, like afternoon?  If I click on the "View Details and More Times" link in blue under the attraction name I see all the times for the whole day.  This is on the computer though.


I'll have to check on the computer. I don't see that option on my phone. Of course, for the rides I want it just says no times available. I'm just wondering if it would show an overlapping time if it was available.


----------



## nevadaone

Trying to do FP for Epcot but it only lets us choose 1 selection. We were able to do 3 for MK on another day but can't figure out how to do more than 1 for Epcot


----------



## kaybee1476

nevadaone said:


> Trying to do FP for Epcot but it only lets us choose 1 selection. We were able to do 3 for MK on another day but can't figure out how to do more than 1 for Epcot



Are you trying to book more than one Tier 1 ride? You can only do one Tier 1 and two Tier 2s.


----------



## nevadaone

All we see is all the rides in 1 large group, no tiers? I must not be doing something right but cant figure it out.


----------



## iivye

nevadaone said:


> All we see is all the rides in 1 large group, no tiers? I must not be doing something right but cant figure it out.



The first page of this forum lists all the tier 1 and 2 rides.


----------



## got2sammies

Do they release more fp at the 30 day mark for offsite guest?


----------



## mom2rtk

got2sammies said:


> Do they release more fp at the 30 day mark for offsite guest?


 

There have been no credible reports of that.


----------



## nevadaone

One more try, I am only allowed 1 selection and they are all in one group. It does not show up in my disney experience as multiple tiers. Is there something else I need to do to get to the 2nd tier? I may have to change my avatar to Dopey!


----------



## hiroMYhero

nevadaone said:


> One more try, I am only allowed 1 selection and they are all in one group. It does not show up in my disney experience as multiple tiers. Is there something else I need to do to get to the 2nd tier? I may have to change my avatar to Dopey!


Using the app, touch the "+" and choose guests, date, and park. You should see Tier 2s.


----------



## nevadaone

Thanks, I have been using the pc, my wife can try to use the app.


----------



## jaminmd

I'm confused so please bear with me.  I want to purchase APs for next year.  First trip we will be staying at US/RPR but visiting WDW.

I am I allowed to book 30 days or 60 days in advance?  I assume only 30 since I am offsite.  

Also, do I need to activate my AP ahead of time vs "day of"?  Hope that makes sense & thanks to anyone willing to clarify.


----------



## toonaspie

Did they move Living With the Land to Tier 1 for Epcot?  I'm watching a booking demo on Youtube (dated June 2016) that showed LWtL in Tier 1 or did they recently moved it to Tier 2 since then?


----------



## Cluelyss

toonaspie said:


> Did they move Living With the Land to Tier 1 for Epcot?  I'm watching a booking demo on Youtube (dated June 2016) that showed LWtL in Tier 1 or did they recently moved it to Tier 2 since then?


They moved it to tier 2 when FEA opened.


----------



## Cluelyss

jaminmd said:


> I'm confused so please bear with me.  I want to purchase APs for next year.  First trip we will be staying at US/RPR but visiting WDW.
> 
> I am I allowed to book 30 days or 60 days in advance?  I assume only 30 since I am offsite.
> 
> Also, do I need to activate my AP ahead of time vs "day of"?  Hope that makes sense & thanks to anyone willing to clarify.


60/30 is still linked to onsite vs off regardless of what type of ticket you are booking with. And as long as your AP is linked in MDX, you can book FPs even if the pass hasn't been activated yet.


----------



## kiapepito

Sorry if this has been asked, but if I get to reserve fast passes on April 18th and my parents on the 20th of April, can I go ahead and book theirs with mine on the 18th or do I have to wait until the 20th for theirs and hope that we can get passes at the same time?


----------



## MPHARJ

Can anyone explain why I can't book more than 7 days of FP's with my AP? We have an onsite reservation and everything I've read states we should be able to book length of stay. Thanks much!


----------



## MPHARJ

kiapepito said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but if I get to reserve fast passes on April 18th and my parents on the 20th of April, can I go ahead and book theirs with mine on the 18th or do I have to wait until the 20th for theirs and hope that we can get passes at the same time?


You'll have to wait I tried to book my parents tonight but they aren't at their 60 day window.


----------



## marciemi

MPHARJ said:


> Can anyone explain why I can't book more than 7 days of FP's with my AP? We have an onsite reservation and everything I've read states we should be able to book length of stay. Thanks much!


Did you try again after 7am?  I'm thinking the issue may have been more with the timing.  Otherwise, if your entire stay is at a Disney property, then you definitely should be able to book all days with FPP with an AP.


----------



## marciemi

kiapepito said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but if I get to reserve fast passes on April 18th and my parents on the 20th of April, can I go ahead and book theirs with mine on the 18th or do I have to wait until the 20th for theirs and hope that we can get passes at the same time?


It depends on if they have a package or tickets from elsewhere.  If a package, you'll need to wait until their window opens up a couple days later.  If they already have valid tickets (bought separately through Disney or another vendor), as long as someone with the earlier window is linked to their FPP's, you'll be able to do both.  So if you book 7 Dwarves for you and them it won't be a problem, but you won't be able to go in and just book them FPP's separate from yours.  You can book for both of you and then change theirs to something different if necessary.  Are you actually booking ON April 18th or FOR April 18th?  If the former, I might wait and see what has changed by then anyway since things may all be different 6 months from now!


----------



## kiapepito

Thank you for your help! I very much appreciate it! We are booking FP on the 18th of April as we travel in June. I do have them linked to my reservation even though they arrive two days later.


----------



## annej

Maybe someone can help me before I wait on the phone - DH,DD, DS, DSinlaw and myself are all taking the same trip. Reservations for 2 nights at POR - 2 rooms and then the rest of the stay at WL - 2 rooms. My DH, DD, and myself all have AP's with MCMCP tickets. DS and DSinlaw have 7 day hoppers with MVMCP tickets. Our window opened today and I was able to book all FP's until I got to December 3 which is our last day. It will allow me to make FP selections for myself, DH and Dsinlaw but not DD and DS. I know that is confusing but any insight  as to what I might be doing wrong is greatly appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## MPHARJ

marciemi said:


> Did you try again after 7am?  I'm thinking the issue may have been more with the timing.  Otherwise, if your entire stay is at a Disney property, then you definitely should be able to book all days with FPP with an AP.


I did try this morning and it worked thank you!


----------



## wmjeffer

I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this question, but...

I currently have a split stay, room-only reservation scheduled for November (a 8 night stay at all-star music and a 1 night stay at the campground). I've already booked my fastpasses (tickets from Parksavers linked to account). I want to cancel my all-star music stay. I thought that I could do this, even before the 30 day window, since I would still have an onsite reservation. But, when I go to cancel it online, there is a warning at the top of the page that says "FastPass+ selections associated with this reservation will be canceled." If I click on the warning, a pop-up says, "If you have theme park tickets purchased independently from this reservation, you may access Fastpass+ service 30 days prior to your visit." 

Is this a new warning, or is it always displayed when canceling a reservation? I'm now scared to cancel and lose my fastpasses...


----------



## jeremy1002

If I only book two FPs in one park, once they are used can I book a FP in another park? Assume no tiering in either park.


----------



## ArielSRL

jeremy1002 said:


> If I only book two FPs in one park, once they are used can I book a FP in another park? Assume no tiering in either park.


Yes, as soon as you tap at the FP checkpoint on the last prebooked FP, you can make one for another park.


----------



## mom2rtk

jeremy1002 said:


> If I only book two FPs in one park, once they are used can I book a FP in another park? Assume no tiering in either park.


 

If tiering isn't an issue, you would be able to book another FP in a different park regardless of whether you had booked and used either 2 or 3 FPs in the other park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jeremy1002 said:


> If I only book two FPs in one park, once they are used can I book a FP in another park? Assume no tiering in either park.


The FP FAQ Addendum explains park hopping and how booking a Tier 1 in the 2nd park doesn't matter even if a Tier 1 was booked for Park #1.


----------



## marciemi

jeremy1002 said:


> If I only book two FPs in one park, once they are used can I book a FP in another park? Assume no tiering in either park.





ArielSRL said:


> Yes, as soon as you tap at the FP checkpoint on the last prebooked FP, you can make one for another park.



Actually, if you only book 2 in advance, as soon as you tap at the first FPP (thereby proving you're in a park), you can book your third for another park (and still keep the second that you have booked).


----------



## ArielSRL

marciemi said:


> Actually, if you only book 2 in advance, as soon as you tap at the first FPP (thereby proving you're in a park), you can book your third for another park (and still keep the second that you have booked).


Good to know!


----------



## Gina Starr

I'm sorry if this has been asked/answered somewhere else. My husband and I are staying on property. My sister and her family (2 adults, 4 kids) are staying off site.  If I link her tickets to my MDE will I be able to make all of our FP at 60 days or just mine and hubby's? Thank you!


----------



## disneydizzy2

Ok here I go... I read all the pages of this thread. ALL  I really tried to "get" it, but the more I read the more discombobulated I became!

Here's our scenario, we arrive in Orlando offsite at an RV park for 30 days Jan 21-Feb 21, with AP's. We then check in at FW Feb 21- Mar 9. 

So at 60 days ( or is it 60 + the 16 days added, somehow I got seriously befuddled) I can make the FP+ for our onsite. Which is also our 30 day window for offsite correct? We should be able to make FP's for length of on site? My confusion is will those block us from having any FP's for our offsite portion? I seem to recall a limit on how many FP total you can hold? If I spread them out over the month and a half will it be allowed?

I know darn well it's a good problem to have but the whole point of snowbirding is taking our time and taking it easy. I'm really only concerned about the hard to get attractions no matter how long you are there! Ideally we are not doing parks every day at any point and don't want to cram them in our onsite portion.

 I've dreamed of FW with our RV for a long time! So just taking it in is so important to me. We're celebrating our 50th Birthdays, our 25th anniversary , and our maiden snowbird voyage from Or

The hiney kissing portion is now here. Blows my mind how much info you give and are willing to research and share! Mind officially blown.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gina Starr said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked/answered somewhere else. My husband and I are staying on property. My sister and her family (2 adults, 4 kids) are staying off site.  If I link her tickets to my MDE will I be able to make all of our FP at 60 days or just mine and hubby's? Thank you!


From the Booking section of the OP:


mesaboy2 said:


> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> 
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Swan or Dolphin resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> *Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account reservation (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.*


----------



## ajenks22

- *FP return windows cannot overlap.*

Does this mean only 1 FP+ can be booked per hour. For example: can I book a FP for PP at 10:25 and a 7DMT FP at 11:05?


----------



## CJK

ajenks22 said:


> Does this mean only 1 FP+ can be booked per hour. For example: can I book a FP for PP at 10:25 and a 7DMT FP at 11:05?


They cannot overlap. You can book PP at 10:25am, and then 7DMT at 11:25am.


----------



## siskaren

ajenks22 said:


> - *FP return windows cannot overlap.*
> 
> Does this mean only 1 FP+ can be booked per hour. For example: can I book a FP for PP at 10:25 and a 7DMT FP at 11:05?



No, because those would overlap. FP return windows are one hour, so a FP booked for 10:25 is actually 10:25-11:25.


----------



## ajenks22

Thanks! Back to the touring plan to adjust. I had no idea!


----------



## toonaspie

I really hate that they moved the booking time to 7am.  I'm gonna have to schedule a couple hours off of work when my booking day comes to actually do this and get all I want, need. 

But just it's clear because I wanna make sure, I'm scheduling the right day to do this, I should be able to schedule all four days of my trip worth of FPs on the same day, right?  My window is on Tues Oct 18th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

toonaspie said:


> I really hate that they moved the booking time to 7am.  I'm gonna have to schedule a couple hours off of work when my booking day comes to actually do this and get all I want, need.
> 
> But just it's clear because I wanna make sure, I'm scheduling the right day to do this, I should be able to schedule all four days of my trip worth of FPs on the same day, right?  My window is on Tues Oct 18th.


If you are an onsite guest, you can book for all park days from check-in through checkout when your window opens.

If offsite, it's one park day at 30 days out from each park day.


----------



## toonaspie

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are an onsite guest, you can book for all park days from check-in through checkout when your window opens.
> 
> If offsite, it's one park day at 30 days out from each park day.



Awesome!


----------



## Capang

toonaspie said:


> I really hate that they moved the booking time to 7am.  I'm gonna have to schedule a couple hours off of work when my booking day comes to actually do this and get all I want, need.
> 
> But just it's clear because I wanna make sure, I'm scheduling the right day to do this, I should be able to schedule all four days of my trip worth of FPs on the same day, right?  My window is on Tues Oct 18th.


What?!  7am?!  I've been gone a while and thought I'd check in to see what I've missed since our last trip.  Oh man I'm going to be late to work the morning I book FP.  I'm sure my boss will understand, I did an initial phone interview with him for my current job on our last trip.  My classroom is filled with hidden mickeys, my planner is covered in our wdw vacation pics...you get the idea.  He will have to deal for an hour or so


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm planning to go in late on the 25th because I have FP to do for a client, and our own DLR Rssies as well as ADRs for another client.  I liked midnight better, too.  At least I will get some sleep, maybe.


----------



## notrub98

Perhaps this has been addressed but I did not see it.  Because you can only see availability windows that don't conflict with existing FP, is there any way to know if you are missing out on something unavailable if there happens to be availability in slots where you already have bookings for something else?


----------



## hiroMYhero

notrub98 said:


> Perhaps this has been addressed but I did not see it.  Because you can only see availability windows that don't conflict with existing FP, is there any way to know if you are missing out on something unavailable if there happens to be availability in slots where you already have bookings for something else?


The only way to know what is available for your preferred time slots is to move booked FPs to time periods that you don't want, or completely cancel them.


----------



## notrub98

hiroMYhero said:


> The only way to know what is available for your preferred time slots is to move booked FPs to time periods that you don't want, or completely cancel them.



Thanks!


----------



## Wsmagee

quick question! How close together can you book FP+s???


----------



## Floridaglen

Wsmagee said:


> quick question! How close together can you book FP+s???


The system will not let you book closer than 1 hour between your rides e.g. 3 FP's 9:00am 10:00am, 11:00am


----------



## Wsmagee

Floridaglen said:


> The system will not let you book closer than 1 hour between your rides e.g. 3 FP's 9:00am 10:00am, 11:00am


 Thank you! I'm a first timer and had been using touring plans and they let you book them as close as 15 minutes apart...had my expectations way off!


----------



## Floridaglen

Wsmagee said:


> Thank you! I'm a first timer and had been using touring plans and they let you book them as close as 15 minutes apart...had my expectations way off!


Lol, I think it would be very difficult to manage your rides with only 15 minutes between them.


----------



## jlundeen

Wsmagee said:


> Thank you! I'm a first timer and had been using touring plans and they let you book them as close as 15 minutes apart...had my expectations way off!


Just remember too that the FP+ is good for an hour (plus a bit of grace time).  So if you have a 9:00, 10:00 and 11:00, you could do the 9:00 closer to the 10:00, then do the 10:00.  But still have to wait for the 11:00 one.  This gives you time to allow for a longer than normal queue line, and also walking to the next one.


----------



## Wsmagee

Floridaglen said:


> Lol, I think it would be very difficult to manage your rides with only 15 minutes between them.



Well, I understood the window of 1 hour and they wouldn't have to be done within 15 min of each other, and also I was thinking about this for rides right next to each other. But yeah, this makes way more sense now  Total rookie mistake!


----------



## kellyjeanie

Is the Frozen sing-a-long a higher priority FP than Star Tours?  Or does it not really matter either way?


----------



## kelmac284

I have not been to the park in 6 years and didn't have to do this before.  I am sure the answer to this is in here somewhere but didn't want to dig.  If  buy our ticket vouchers off Disney.com will I get the numbers I need right then to add to My Disney experience?  And I am assuming once I have the vouchers and link the tickets to the magic bands we are good to go when we get there?

I am planning on buying the tickets online on Nov 1st.  Our booking window opens Nov 24th and we are going Dec 24th.

Thanks for any help as I don't want to screw up since we are going at such a busy time and we are staying offsite so I need to do it right.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

kelmac284 said:


> I have not been to the park in 6 years and didn't have to do this before.  I am sure the answer to this is in here somewhere but didn't want to dig.  If  buy our ticket vouchers off Disney.com will I get the numbers I need right then to add to My Disney experience?  And I am assuming once I have the vouchers and link the tickets to the magic bands we are good to go when we get there?
> 
> I am planning on buying the tickets online on Nov 1st.  Our booking window opens Nov 24th and we are going Dec 24th.
> 
> Thanks for any help as I don't want to screw up since we are going at such a busy time and we are staying offsite so I need to do it right.
> 
> Thanks!


You have the option to purchase tickets from your MDE account and the tickets automatically link up to the specific people you choose.

Many people purchase tickets separately through third-party authorized ticket sellers: Undercover Tourist, Park Savers, etc. and those can be linked up by you to your MDE account. 

Every ticket is just digital info that you assign and reassign up until the ticket's first use.


----------



## Cluelyss

kellyjeanie said:


> Is the Frozen sing-a-long a higher priority FP than Star Tours?  Or does it not really matter either way?


I'd FP Star Tours over the singalong. The FSAL FP does not give you preferred seating, so not terribly valuable, IMO


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks!


----------



## wsssup

Hi guys.
Just a little confused at the moment.
60 day window just opened. 
Our trip dates are 18th of december to 26th of January staying onsite at pop century.

Had no problems booking up to the 1st of January but from the 2nd onwards all the dates are not selectable.
Do i have to wait for these days to open? I thought i was able to book fastpasses for length of stay.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsssup said:


> Hi guys.
> Just a little confused at the moment.
> 60 day window just opened.
> Our trip dates are 18th of december to 26th of January staying onsite at pop century.
> 
> Had no problems booking up to the 1st of January but from the 2nd onwards all the dates are not selectable.
> Do i have to wait for these days to open? I thought i was able to book fastpasses for length of stay.
> 
> Cheers
> Adam


Another DISer shared that the system allows pre-booking for a total of 14 days. Then, your booking window expands - rolling forward. The DISer booked the 14-day total and then was able to book another day when she went on the following morning. The DISer booked each day until ticket entitlements/FPs were maxed out.

It's very strange why it's set up like this. Do you have the 21-day UK ticket?

Are you onsite for your complete stay?


----------



## wsssup

hiroMYhero said:


> Another DISer shared that the system allows pre-booking for a total of 14 days. Then, your booking window expands - rolling forward. The DISer booked the 14-day total and then was able to book another day when she went on the following morning. The DISer booked each day until ticket entitlements/FPs were maxed out.
> 
> It's very strange why it's set up like this. Do you have the 21-day UK ticket?
> 
> Are you onsite for your complete stay?



Thanks for the quick reply.
Yes onsite for whole stay. We are from Australia and opted for platinum annual passes as it was a cheaper option for the 30+ days.

Will check again tomorrow night our time to see if it rolls over.
Thanks for the info appreciate it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsssup said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Yes onsite for whole stay. We are from Australia and opted for platinum annual passes as it was a cheaper option for the 30+ days.
> 
> Will check again tomorrow night our time to see if it rolls over.
> Thanks for the info appreciate it.


Please report back when you have time. Thanks!


----------



## Bravesfan

Today is my 30 day mark for MVMCP tickets and it allows me to make fastpasses for the entire day, up to 6:30.  Just wanted to be sure that I could use the party ticket for a.m. fastpasses.  We will be in the park.


----------



## Cluelyss

Bravesfan said:


> Today is my 30 day mark for MVMCP tickets and it allows me to make fastpasses for the entire day, up to 6:30.  Just wanted to be sure that I could use the party ticket for a.m. fastpasses.  We will be in the park.


You won't be able to enter the park until 4 pm on your party ticket, so would be unable to use any FPs you scheduled for the morning. 

The system does not differentiate between types of ticket entitlements, though, so will not restrict the hours you can actually schedule the FPs.


----------



## Bravesfan

Thank you Cluelyss.


----------



## wsssup

hiroMYhero said:


> Please report back when you have time. Thanks!



Back again.
Your info was correct. Will be able to book day by day from now on. Thanks heaps for that info.

Our stay has been split by pop century due to the length of stay so our 2nd check in time is the 17th of january which im tipping will open up all remaining days from then till we leave on the 26th of january.

We did ring disney and i must say 3 people had 3 different answers all of which were incorrect.

First it was yes you should be able to book the length of stay. Next person from I.T we got passed onto said no you can only book 7 days then wouldnt be able to pick any more until we went to the park and used our first 3 fastpasses.

My fiance laughed and said how come we have already booked for 14days.
The final CM said we can only book for 14 days and thats it. When told about people on disboards being able to book 21 days in a row he didnt think it plausible and basically said good luck.

All cast members were polite but its pretty dissapointing knowing they really have no idea about how the system works.

The explination of selecting fastpasses needs to be worded better. The length of stay quote needs to be removed as it is only a 14 day max limit to book fastpasses.

A simple at 60 days if staying onsite you will be able to book up to a max of 14 consecutive days.


Anyway it will all be fine, lucky the disboards has a great wealth of information with people who can supply correct information.

Cheers


----------



## ajenks22

Rolling FastPass days: We are staying onsite Dec 16-18 and then offsite the rest of our trip. I've been able to make FP reservations for Dec  17-19, but the rest of my ticket days have not opened up yet. I thought I would be able to make the remaining FP selections a day at a time, starting with 12/20 this morning, but it still is only going through 12/19. Am I a day early? Or am I misunderstanding how his works?


----------



## Floridaglen

You'll be able to book tomorrow


----------



## hiroMYhero

wsssup said:


> Our stay has been split by pop century due to the length of stay so our 2nd check in time is the 17th of january which im tipping will open up all remaining days from then till we leave on the 26th of january.


Thanks, wsssup!

I'll confer with @Cluelyss to add this booking info to the FP FAQ Addendum.


----------



## wsssup

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks, wsssup!
> 
> I'll confer with @Cluelyss to add this booking info to the FP FAQ Addendum.



No problem.

We also had no worries with selections from the 18th of December to the 1st of January. 7DMT and FEA were always available with plenty of time variations.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## rookie2

I apologize if this has been asked before(I did run a search)  Can more than one person be logged in to an account to set FP up for different  days at the same time ? Thinking that if my son and I both log in and start reserving FP for different days we will be more likely to get exactly what we want. TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

rookie2 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before(I did run a search)  Can more than one person be logged in to an account to set FP up for different  days at the same time ? Thinking that if my son and I both log in and start reserving FP for different days we will be more likely to get exactly what we want. TIA


Yes. Some people use different browsers to access the website. Or, one can use a computer and the other the app on a phone


----------



## pluto377

I apologize if this has been asked and answered, but I didn't have time to read all the pages.  I'm traveling in February and staying 2 nights onsite and 8 offsite.  So I understand that I can make FPs for days 3-10 exactly 60 days out from those dates. 

But I'm also traveling with family who are only arriving for the offsite portion of the stay so we want to coordinate FP times.  So I'm wondering how does it work with the linked MDE accounts?  If they are on my friends and family list can I book for them at 60 days?  Is there some kind of special setting to make this happen?  Does it complicate matters that some of them are AP holders and some are not?

Also, somewhat unrelated, but if I have purchased 6 day tickets but now need 7 days can I upgrade over the phone?  Or do I need to wait and do it in person?  Just want to figure out which day I'll have to forfeit FP for if I need to wait to upgrade.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pluto377 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered, but I didn't have time to read all the pages.  I'm traveling in February and staying 2 nights onsite and 8 offsite.  So I understand that I can make FPs for days 3-10 exactly 60 days out from those dates.
> 
> But I'm also traveling with family who are only arriving for the offsite portion of the stay so we want to coordinate FP times.  So I'm wondering how does it work with the linked MDE accounts?  If they are on my friends and family list can I book for them at 60 days?  Is there some kind of special setting to make this happen?  Does it complicate matters that some of them are AP holders and some are not?
> 
> Also, somewhat unrelated, but if I have purchased 6 day tickets but now need 7 days can I upgrade over the phone?  Or do I need to wait and do it in person?  Just want to figure out which day I'll have to forfeit FP for if I need to wait to upgrade.


Yes, you can book for them. Book as a group and include at least one onsite person with the offsite people.

Your SWA ticket can only be upgraded at a Ticket Window or Guest Relations. Most people leave their AK day free of FPs and as soon as they add on the day, they book FPs for AK.


----------



## sixcats

My 17 year old daughter is coming up on her fp booking window.  She is traveling with a friend who is 18.  She is going to link their tickets today to her mde.  She had problems booking adrs because she wasn't an adult.  Will she have the same trouble booking their advance fast passes through her mde?


----------



## hiroMYhero

sixcats said:


> My 17 year old daughter is coming up on her fp booking window.  She is traveling with a friend who is 18.  She is going to link their tickets today to her mde.  She had problems booking adrs because she wasn't an adult.  Will she have the same trouble booking their advance fast passes through her mde?


She'll  be fine. FPs are based on ticket entitlements and anyone over the age of 7 can ride alone.


----------



## sixcats

Thank you!


----------



## JoeBruin23

Since I am doing a 2 day parkhopper and going to 2 parks each day, would I be able to choose fast passes (60 days in advance since I am staying at a Disney hotel) for both parks? For example if I am going to MK and AK in one day, can I choose fast passes for both parks? What would be the limit? I looked over the FAQs and didnt really understand it. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

JoeBruin23 said:


> Since I am doing a 2 day parkhopper and going to 2 parks each day, would I be able to choose fast passes (60 days in advance since I am staying at a Disney hotel) for both parks? For example if I am going to MK and AK in one day, can I choose fast passes for both parks? What would be the limit? I looked over the FAQs and didnt really understand it. Thanks!


park hopping FP tips:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## jeremy1002

If you have a one-night hotel room but a 5-day park ticket, can you make 5 days of FPs at 60 days or only one?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jeremy1002 said:


> If you have a one-night hotel room but a 5-day park ticket, can you make 5 days of FPs at 60 days or only one?


It's best described by @ckelly14:


ckelly14 said:


> Many people book a throwaway room for just one night. They gain FP+ reservation privileges 60 days prior to check-in, and can make FP+'s for both the check-in and check-out day. However, there is a little "glitch" in the systems that allows you to make reservations for the rest of your offsite stay, on a rolling basis, one day at a time, 60 days out, up to the length of your ticket.
> 
> For example, let's say I'm staying off-site for a fun Halloween treat from October 24-31 of this year. I book a throwaway room for the night of October 24th at All-Star Sports. Tomorrow, 8/25, I will be able to book FP+'s for October 24 and 25, my throwaway room check-in and check-out day, but not the rest of the week. On 8/27, I will be able to book for 10/26, on 8/28 for 10/27, etc., on a rolling basis for the length of my ticket.


----------



## MinMou

hiroMYhero said:


> It's best described by @ckelly14:


The important word here is GLITCH.  Right now it's in the system.  If Disney decides that this is not beneficial for their bottom line, it will go away.
Since it costs money to fix glitches,  they probably won't bother with it for a while.


----------



## ibelieveinmagic

I am trying to find an answer for this, i am trying to book my fastpasses and it's telling me i can only book 1 per day at Epcot, AK, and HS, is this a new thing?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ibelieveinmagic said:


> I am trying to find an answer for this, i am trying to book my fastpasses and it's telling me i can only book 1 per day at Epcot, AK, and HS, is this a new thing?


You book one FP and Confirm; return and complete your booking for the day.

Tiered parks DHS and Epcot - you can book 1 Tier 1 and then 2 Tier 2s, OR, 3 Tier 2s.


----------



## ibelieveinmagic

I,m doing something wrong and i can't figure it out it keeps saying i can only pick 1, if i choose from the tier 2 it still wont let me book it and says i already have picked something/ If you can help i will GREATLY appreciate it!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ibelieveinmagic said:


> I,m doing something wrong and i can't figure it out it keeps saying i can only pick 1, if i choose from the tier 2 it still wont let me book it and says i already have picked something/ If you can help i will GREATLY appreciate it!!


I only use the app, so, from the FP area of the app, what are you actually showing FP-wise for that specific day?


----------



## ibelieveinmagic

For example, i have Soarin, on DEC. 31 i want to book Nemo too but it says i have already picked something for that day?


----------



## ibelieveinmagic

I think I'm missing something somewhere I can't figure it out!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ibelieveinmagic said:


> I think I'm missing something somewhere I can't figure it out!


Check the timing of Soarin'. 

Your Tier 2s cannot be within an hour of Soarin' - can't overlap at all.

The system is working fine. I went on to check and was able to book Soarin', Nemo, and Figment for a party of 4 for tomorrow.


----------



## ibelieveinmagic

Thank you so much!! It was the overlapping of time!!


----------



## travelingmom4

I just linked my ticket purchase from undercover t. On my disney experience. I purchased a ticket for my mom as well. So she is part of my family and friends but her and my oldest son say that the ticket is non transferable. So I called cm at disney, she says it's because they have their own Disney accounts (which they do) and have them go into their accounts and reassign them to my name. This is so I can book us all fastpasses.  So when my mom did this (haven't had my son do it yet) it indeed was reassigned and now shows my name.  So it looks as though I have two tickets and she doesn't have any.  Can I book fastpasses just the same? Do I need to eventually reassign hers back to her? I'm nervous I'm going to start reserving fastpasses and then not be able to in prime time trying to figure this out! Any help would be much appreciated!!  This thread rocks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelingmom4 said:


> Can I book fastpasses just the same?


No. Reassign the tickets so each person who needs FPs has a ticket linked to them.

You can reassign them yourself from the My Reservations area of your MDE Home page.


----------



## Cluelyss

OK, usually I'm pretty good at this stuff, but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.....

I have a three night on site stay booked for December, for myself, my husband, and my two children.   I have an annual pass that will expire prior to the stay, that I have not yet renwed.  The rest of my family has individual tickets purchased separate from the reservation.  I just tried to book fast passes for the three of them, and it is only giving me a 30 day window.   It was my understanding that I cannot book for me yet, as the expiration date of my AP does extended into the stay.  But why would I not see a 60 day window for the three of them?

I just linked everything today, and have tried logging out and logging back in -  but normally the reservations and tickets link immediately, right?

The only thing I can possibly imagine is that I am the lead guest on the reservation, and I'm not including myself in the fast pass party..... Would that even matter?

Open to any and all suggestions!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> OK, usually I'm pretty good at this stuff, but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.....
> 
> I have a three night on site stay booked for December, for myself, my husband, and my two children.   I have an annual pass that will expire prior to the stay, that I have not yet renwed.  The rest of my family has individual tickets purchased separate from the reservation.  I just tried to book fast passes for the three of them, and it is only giving me a 30 day window.   It was my understanding that I cannot book for me yet, as the expiration date of my AP does extended into the stay.  But why would I not see a 60 day window for the three of them?
> 
> I just linked everything today, and have tried logging out and logging back in -  but normally the reservations and tickets link immediately, right?
> 
> The only thing I can possibly imagine is that I am the lead guest on the reservation, and I'm not including myself in the fast pass party..... Would that even matter?
> 
> Open to any and all suggestions!!!


As long as everyone is listed on the onsite reservation, they do have the 60-day booking window. 

There is now a bit of a lag time for the system to recognize an onsite stay. It took a little less than an hour for another DISer to have her complete booking availability the other day after she linked an onsite stay.

I would check in a few minutes.


----------



## travelingmom4

hiroMYhero said:


> No. Reassign the tickets so each person who needs FPs has a ticket linked to them.
> 
> You can reassign them yourself from the My Reservations area of your MDE Home page.



Thank you, am I still going to be able to get everyone fast passes though? Even though there's says non-transferable?  I'll reassign, that didn't sound right to me!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelingmom4 said:


> Thank you, am I still going to be able to get everyone fast passes though? Even though there's says non-transferable?  I'll reassign, that didn't sound right to me!!


Yes. The non-transferable just means you can't switch around tickets after the first usage.

As long as you can see everyone with tickets, you can book FPs for them.


----------



## travelingmom4

hiroMYhero said:


> No. Reassign the tickets so each person who needs FPs has a ticket linked to them.
> 
> You can reassign them yourself from the My Reservations area of your MDE Home page.




I think I figured it out, thank you for your help!!!!  One more question, do I need to link the tickets on my phone as well as my computer?


----------



## hiroMYhero

No. You login to your MDE app and everything shows up. It doesn't matter where you do the linking, it shows up on your account.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as everyone is listed on the onsite reservation, they do have the 60-day booking window.
> 
> There is now a bit of a lag time for the system to recognize an onsite stay. It took a little less than an hour for another DISer to have her complete booking availability the other day after she linked an onsite stay.
> 
> I would check in a few minutes.


Thanks, eventually it worked! I was driving myself crazy trying to figure out what I was doing wrong!


----------



## travelingmom4

flav said:


> Booked my fastpass last weekend. Started with the hard to get fastpasses. After I got them, all easily, all around the times I needed, I switch to day by day to complete. Being organized does help. Good luck!



So is this how it still works? I can jump day to day before I fill up 3 in each of my days in order? I'd love this, if it still is indeed the case!!??  Hoping I won't loose any when I jump from day to day though?


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelingmom4 said:


> So is this how it still works? I can jump day to day before I fill up 3 in each of my days in order? I'd love this, if it still is indeed the case!!??  Hoping I won't loose any when I jump from day to day though?


You can't lose any because you confirm each individual FP before you move to your next priority ride.

If you don't confirm then you don't have a FP. Complete the booking steps before moving to another ride whether it's in the same park or another park.


----------



## mcurrence

Hi All!  Planning a short trip to Epcot Feb 2-4 and staying at the Poly so my fastpass selection is quickly coming up  We'll be at Epcot on Friday so hoping for low crowds.  We've never used FP for Epcot so I was thinking of choosing my Tier one for Frozen..one of my daughter has her heart set on Test Track..does anyone have any experience using the single rider line?  My girls will be 8 and 10...can someone explain how it works and if you would feel comfortable using it at this age?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mcurrence said:


> Hi All!  Planning a short trip to Epcot Feb 2-4 and staying at the Poly so my fastpass selection is quickly coming up  We'll be at Epcot on Friday so hoping for low crowds.  We've never used FP for Epcot so I was thinking of choosing my Tier one for Frozen..one of my daughter has her heart set on Test Track..does anyone have any experience using the single rider line?  My girls will be 8 and 10...can someone explain how it works and if you would feel comfortable using it at this age?  Thanks!


@mcurrence ~ You'll receive more responses if you begin a New Thread on the main Theme Parks board. Because your question isn't a FP question, more posters will answer on Theme Parks.

I never use Single Rider so am not much help to you except to say your kids individually would be loaded into a car where there is a seat available. If that doesn't sound fun to them, you'll have to all ride Standby or try to book TT as your 4th FP of the day.


----------



## mcurrence

Yes thank you!  Will do   Thanks for the great thread!!


----------



## travelingmom4

AngiTN said:


> Yep, because it's a package you can't do anything till 60 days. The system can't/doesn't see tickets in a package till that magic 60th day.
> If you have stand alone room only and separate tickets you it will see those tickets and you can book for the next 30 days out anytime you want and then, on day 60 it will switch on and give you the ability to book for your trip



Is this still the case? I have stand alone room tickets and I've linked tickets from UT. But getting the same message as first poster.


----------



## travelingmom4

hiroMYhero said:


> You can't lose any because you confirm each individual FP before you move to your next priority ride.
> 
> If you don't confirm then you don't have a FP. Complete the booking steps before moving to another ride whether it's in the same park or another park.



You're help is saving me!  1 more day of figuring this all out then it's go time.   Thank you!


----------



## travelingmom4

Just one more question..I read through page 48 but must sleep now.  

Does FEA still start FP availability at 11:00?


----------



## Cluelyss

travelingmom4 said:


> Just one more question..I read through page 48 but must sleep now.
> 
> Does FEA still start FP availability at 11:00?


As of our most recent trip (last month) yes. Haven't heard any reports that it's changed since then.


----------



## AngiTN

travelingmom4 said:


> Is this still the case? I have stand alone room tickets and I've linked tickets from UT. But getting the same message as first poster.


If it's not a package you should be able to book FP for 30 days out from today. If you can't there is a problem of some sort and I'd call IT


----------



## travelingmom4

AngiTN said:


> If it's not a package you should be able to book FP for 30 days out from today. If you can't there is a problem of some sort and I'd call IT
> 
> So I'm 61 days out today.  I can go in there and it's now showing me the calendar and I can pick a day but it only shows up through the end of Dec.  Tomorrow, I'll be able to book for my trip since it will be 60 days out, right?  I'm just surprised it was showing me the calendar today since yesterday it only gave me a wait a minute type message.


----------



## RyMickey

Longtime Disney-goer here with a quick question (which I don't think was answered in the initial posts, but I will readily admit I didn't read through the 60 pages of this thread thus far).

This past trip was the first time we've done Fastpass since you didn't have to choose three options.  Choosing one and done was nice because I wasn't taking up Fastpasses that I wasn't going to use in places like Epcot, as an example.  This past trip was a slow-paced one, but we're heading back in March and it's going to be slightly more paced, so I was wondering how an example such as this would pan out:   I chose one ride in Epcot (Soarin', as an example) at 60 days out.  We're spending the morning in Epcot and we use our Fastpass for Soarin'.  We then decide to head to Magic Kingdom at night.  Would we be able to book Fastpasses once we've been scanned in to the Magic Kingdom?  I realize we likely won't be able to book Fastpasses prior to being scanned in at MK, but could we do that once we were there?  Or would we just be out of luck all night at MK?


----------



## hiroMYhero

RyMickey said:


> Longtime Disney-goer here with a quick question (which I don't think was answered in the initial posts, but I will readily admit I didn't read through the 60 pages of this thread thus far).
> 
> This past trip was the first time we've done Fastpass since you didn't have to choose three options.  Choosing one and done was nice because I wasn't taking up Fastpasses that I wasn't going to use in places like Epcot, as an example.  This past trip was a slow-paced one, but we're heading back in March and it's going to be slightly more paced, so I was wondering how an example such as this would pan out:   I chose one ride in Epcot (Soarin', as an example) at 60 days out.  We're spending the morning in Epcot and we use our Fastpass for Soarin'.  We then decide to head to Magic Kingdom at night.  Would we be able to book Fastpasses once we've been scanned in to the Magic Kingdom?  I realize we likely won't be able to book Fastpasses prior to being scanned in at MK, but could we do that once we were there?  Or would we just be out of luck all night at MK?


See the FP FAQ Addendum sticky at the top of the forum for FPs when park hopping.


----------



## Cluelyss

RyMickey said:


> Longtime Disney-goer here with a quick question (which I don't think was answered in the initial posts, but I will readily admit I didn't read through the 60 pages of this thread thus far).
> 
> This past trip was the first time we've done Fastpass since you didn't have to choose three options.  Choosing one and done was nice because I wasn't taking up Fastpasses that I wasn't going to use in places like Epcot, as an example.  This past trip was a slow-paced one, but we're heading back in March and it's going to be slightly more paced, so I was wondering how an example such as this would pan out:   I chose one ride in Epcot (Soarin', as an example) at 60 days out.  We're spending the morning in Epcot and we use our Fastpass for Soarin'.  We then decide to head to Magic Kingdom at night.  Would we be able to book Fastpasses once we've been scanned in to the Magic Kingdom?  I realize we likely won't be able to book Fastpasses prior to being scanned in at MK, but could we do that once we were there?  Or would we just be out of luck all night at MK?


As soon as you check in for your Epcot FP, you can use the app to book your other 2 at MK for later that day.


----------



## RyMickey

Cluelyss said:


> As soon as you check in for your Epcot FP, you can use the app to book your other 2 at MK for later that day.



Thanks so much.  I didn't realize there were multiple sticky posts at the top of this sub forum.

This is certainly a better option than I expected.  For some reason, I assumed I'd have to go into the other park in order to start getting Fastpasses again, so this was a definite plus to discover.


----------



## Cluelyss

RyMickey said:


> Thanks so much.  I didn't realize there were multiple sticky posts at the top of this sub forum.
> 
> This is certainly a better option than I expected.  For some reason, I assumed I'd have to go into the other park in order to start getting Fastpasses again, so this was a definite plus to discover.


 That used to be the case. Fortunately, this practice changed earlier this year, when additional day of FPs could start being booked via the app.


----------



## ARCard

mesaboy2 said:


> *Split Stays*
> 
> _This post is based on information provided by poster @hiroMYhero._
> 
> *Onsite Stay followed by Offsite Stay*
> 
> Onsite Package Stay followed by Offsite Stay.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite package stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite package stay.  Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite package checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.
> Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



I will be traveling in February and am spending a few days onsite (with a package including 6 days Park Hoppers for the entire trip) before moving off-site for a conference. I come once a year so am familiar with the booking window for onsite, but the 2nd sentence quoted (in blue) above confused me a bit. Does this mean that the days following my 60 day window starting, I will be able to (day-by-day) book my remaining three off-site day's of FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ARCard said:


> I will be traveling in February and am spending a few days onsite (with a package including 6 days Park Hoppers for the entire trip) before moving off-site for a conference. I come once a year so am familiar with the booking window for onsite, but the 2nd sentence quoted (in blue) above confused me a bit. Does this mean that the days following my 60 day window starting, I will be able to (day-by-day) book my remaining three off-site day's of FP?


When your onsite booking window opens, book for all your onsite days. Then 60 days out from your first offsite park day you can book via the rolling window (day by day).


----------



## ARCard

hiroMYhero said:


> When your onsite booking window opens, book for all your onsite days. Then 60 days out from your first offsite park day you can book via the rolling window (day by day).


Thank you for your help!


----------



## MegaSilver

My 60 day window opened up this morning. I was able to make selections from inside the app, but the website kept spinning on trying to find my fastpasses. Anyone ever run into this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MegaSilver said:


> My 60 day window opened up this morning. I was able to make selections from inside the app, but the website kept spinning on trying to find my fastpasses. Anyone ever run into this?


I only use the app and never the website. As long as you are showing confirmed FPs that don't overlap time wise, you are fine.


----------



## MegaSilver

Everything worked out in the end, but just slowed us down. My wife and I like to devide and conquer the days. 

In the past, I'v had problems using the app. It would only let me make selections for day 60, and nothing further


----------



## rosa727

I saw in the sticky at the beginning that FP booking for those staying on-site starts at 7AM, but I just wanted to clarify - it is no longer midnight?

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

rosa727 said:


> I saw in the sticky at the beginning that FP booking for those staying on-site starts at 7AM, but I just wanted to clarify - it is no longer midnight?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the Sticky is correct.  Updated in April when the FP system changes went into effect.


----------



## quilt03

Hi, I don't think I saw this question. I had a party of 9 going. I got fast passes. We now have 2 more coming, yet when I go to get them a fast pass it says there are no more available for that time or near that time. Is there a way to get them on with us?, is there a cast member at each line you could ask, or are they out of luck?


----------



## Cluelyss

quilt03 said:


> Hi, I don't think I saw this question. I had a party of 9 going. I got fast passes. We now have 2 more coming, yet when I go to get them a fast pass it says there are no more available for that time or near that time. Is there a way to get them on with us?, is there a cast member at each line you could ask, or are they out of luck?


Unfortunately, you'll just need to keep checking. Or try booking singles with overlapping times.


----------



## quilt03

Cluelyss said:


> Unfortunately, you'll just need to keep checking. Or try booking singles with overlapping times.


Thank you!  I can't even get a single. It says something about standby.


----------



## Cluelyss

quilt03 said:


> Thank you!  I can't even get a single. It says something about standby.


Keep checking. Just like ADRs, people change plans and they will open up all the time. Good luck!


----------



## JoJoGirl

Question:

My husband and I are visiting WDW in December, yay!  I currently have a new 5-day hopper linked to my name in MDE with all fastpasses booked. Now my daughter and I have decided to plan another trip for next May, double yay!  With this in mind, I would like to purchase a new AP for myself and transfer the 5-day hopper to my daughter through MDE.  (She is listed as a family member on my account so I'm pretty sure I can do this.)

My question is:  If I do this, will my existing fastpasses remain intact, since I will still have a valid ticket (the AP) attached to my name?  Or will they be wiped out when I transfer the hopper?

Thanks for any help you can give.  I really don't want to have an Oops! moment and lose all my fastpasses, lol!


----------



## Cluelyss

JoJoGirl said:


> Question:
> 
> My husband and I are visiting WDW in December, yay!  I currently have a new 5-day hopper linked to my name in MDE with all fastpasses booked. Now my daughter and I have decided to plan another trip for next May, double yay!  With this in mind, I would like to purchase a new AP for myself and transfer the 5-day hopper to my daughter through MDE.  (She is listed as a family member on my account so I'm pretty sure I can do this.)
> 
> My question is:  If I do this, will my existing fastpasses remain intact, since I will still have a valid ticket (the AP) attached to my name?  Or will they be wiped out when I transfer the hopper?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.  I really don't want to have an Oops! moment and lose all my fastpasses, lol!


Make sure you purchase the AP first and link it prior to transferring the 5 day ticket. As long as there is active ticket media linked to your name, you won't lose the existing FPs.


----------



## JoJoGirl

Cluelyss said:


> Make sure you purchase the AP first and link it prior to transferring the 5 day ticket. As long as there is active ticket media linked to your name, you won't lose the existing FPs.



Thanks you so much!  That is what I hoped to hear!


----------



## CarolynFH

DH & I have DVC Gold APs.  We check into BWV on Jan. 1 with DD & DSiL.  I booked FP for all of us at 60 days, but because our Gold APs are blacked out on Jan. 1 & 2 I could book FP only for the two of them.  Our plan is to upgrade to Platinum APs when we're at WDW in early December, but in the meantime we just bought 2-day hoppers and linked them to DH and me, so that we'd have valid admission media for Jan. 1 & 2 and could make FP for those dates.  (Then when the time comes we'll use the 2-day hoppers to renew our APs.)

I finally completed the purchase of the 2-day hoppers (that was an adventure in itself) and linked them to MDE.  But when I try to make FP for us for Jan. 1, I get the message that both DH and I have reached our FP limit.  I get that message no matter whether I try to update DD/DSiL's party or just to make new FP for DH and me.

Any ideas?  I just bought and linked the 2-day hoppers this afternoon, so do I need to wait until tomorrow for the system to recognize we have tickets for Jan. 1 & 2?  On MDE under My Reservations and Tickets the 2-day hoppers (and our APs) are linked to DH and me.

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> DH & I have DVC Gold APs.  We check into BWV on Jan. 1 with DD & DSiL.  I booked FP for all of us at 60 days, but because our Gold APs are blacked out on Jan. 1 & 2 I could book FP only for the two of them.  Our plan is to upgrade to Platinum APs when we're at WDW in early December, but in the meantime we just bought 2-day hoppers and linked them to DH and me, so that we'd have valid admission media for Jan. 1 & 2 and could make FP for those dates.  (Then when the time comes we'll use the 2-day hoppers to renew our APs.)
> 
> I finally completed the purchase of the 2-day hoppers (that was an adventure in itself) and linked them to MDE.  But when I try to make FP for us for Jan. 1, I get the message that both DH and I have reached our FP limit.  I get that message no matter whether I try to update DD/DSiL's party or just to make new FP for DH and me.
> 
> Any ideas?  I just bought and linked the 2-day hoppers this afternoon, so do I need to wait until tomorrow for the system to recognize we have tickets for Jan. 1 & 2?  On MDE under My Reservations and Tickets the 2-day hoppers (and our APs) are linked to DH and me.
> 
> TIA!


You'll need to wait until the system updates and recognizes your 2-day tickets.

Try a little later this evening.


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll need to wait until the system updates and recognizes your 2-day tickets.
> 
> Try a little later this evening.



Thanks - I appreciate the reassurance that our plan will work!


----------



## familyfirsttimer

Just one clarification, please.  I have read many things and I just want to make sure that I understand this correctly so I can relay it to my party. 
I cannot request any FP on the day of @the kiosks until all 3 of my FP+ are used or expire?   When I am in AK, we want to do the safari in the dark as we have never done that do I made a fp+ reservation for @6pm.  Therefore, there is no way that day I will be able to get any more fp, correct???

Thank you for your help with making sure I fully understand all these changes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

familyfirsttimer said:


> Just one clarification, please.  I have read many things and I just want to make sure that I understand this correctly so I can relay it to my party.
> I cannot request any FP on the day of @the kiosks until all 3 of my FP+ are used or expire?   When I am in AK, we want to do the safari in the dark as we have never done that do I made a fp+ reservation for @6pm.  Therefore, there is no way that day I will be able to get any more fp, correct???
> 
> Thank you for your help with making sure I fully understand all these changes.


Kiosk visits are no longer necessary to book your 4th FP and beyond, but, yes - you do need to use all 3 FPs before booking the 4th.

As soon as you get beyond the FP touchpoint for FP #3, use the app and book FP #4.


----------



## PennyInPink

6 of us traveling together.  Basically 3 couples.  Right now all are on my MDE account. After we all use the first fast passes, and individuals wish to get more, if they use the MDE or a kiosk, can they get the 4th for just them selves?  Or does it make a 4th for everyone on the account?


----------



## hiroMYhero

PennyInPink said:


> 6 of us traveling together.  Basically 3 couples.  Right now all are on my MDE account. After we all use the first fast passes, and individuals wish to get more, if they use the MDE or a kiosk, can they get the 4th for just them selves?  Or does it make a 4th for everyone on the account?


Anyone can pick and choose whoever they want. Everyone needs to be careful not to delete anyone else's FP.

What you can do is after you book all the initial FPs for your trip, unlink the others from your MDE account if they have their own MDEs. In that way, they can only manage their own FPs without messing up anyone else's.


----------



## SilSprBea

PennyInPink said:


> 6 of us traveling together.  Basically 3 couples.  Right now all are on my MDE account. After we all use the first fast passes, and individuals wish to get more, if they use the MDE or a kiosk, can they get the 4th for just them selves?  Or does it make a 4th for everyone on the account?



You don't need to book the same fast passes for everyone in your party.  We are traveling in December and have some fast passes that are the same for all of us, but some that are just for me and DD and some for my DH and DS.


----------



## mcurrence

Good morning all!  Was just wondering if anyone else had this come up.  

My 60 day window opens up on Dec. 4 for a one day Value ticket (arriving 2/2) onsite).  
Normally I would be able to go in and see the 30 day window (to "practice") but I wasn't able to.  When I called in the CM verified that all my info was linked and correct but stated that since my ticket was a Value and the following 30 days out are Regular/Peak tickets, it's not allowing me to see the window?? -Does this sound right?  Has anyone else experienced this since the new ticket tiered pricing happened?
Hoping for the best on Sunday since we're only doing this one park day!
TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mcurrence said:


> Good morning all!  Was just wondering if anyone else had this come up.
> 
> My 60 day window opens up on Dec. 4 for a one day Value ticket (arriving 2/2) onsite).
> Normally I would be able to go in and see the 30 day window (to "practice") but I wasn't able to.  When I called in the CM verified that all my info was linked and correct but stated that since my ticket was a Value and the following 30 days out are Regular/Peak tickets, it's not allowing me to see the window?? -Does this sound right?  Has anyone else experienced this since the new ticket tiered pricing happened?
> Hoping for the best on Sunday since we're only doing this one park day!
> TIA!


That sounds correct. The one-day ticket is highly restricted so it won't open FP booking for higher priced days. Plan on booking at exactly 60 days out.


----------



## mcurrence

hiroMYhero said:


> That sounds correct. The one-day ticket is highly restricted so it won't open FP booking for higher priced days. Plan on booking at exactly 60 days out.


----------



## spookymickey

Hey everyone! I have a quick question.  Our FP+ window opens this morning and I wanted to know if anyone had a good idea about this.  We have an ADR at Akershus for 8am, there is EMH's starting at 8am that morning but only for Future world since the park doesn't open till 9am for the rest. Would we be safe in having our breakfast then at 9am walk right out the door and over to FEA since it's right there?  And not have to use a FP?  Then I could use it on Soarin or TT?  Or am I risking it and should still make that our Priority 1?  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## beesly

spookymickey said:


> Hey everyone! I have a quick question.  Our FP+ window opens this morning and I wanted to know if anyone had a good idea about this.  We have an ADR at Akershus for 8am, there is EMH's starting at 8am that morning but only for Future world since the park doesn't open till 9am for the rest. Would we be safe in having our breakfast then at 9am walk right out the door and over to FEA since it's right there?  And not have to use a FP?  Then I could use it on Soarin or TT?  Or am I risking it and should still make that our Priority 1?  Thanks for any suggestions!



FEA is open during EMH. I would skip the breakfast (or reschedule later in the morning), personally, but you'll definitely want to FP FEA if you keep the 8am ADR.


----------



## spookymickey

beesly said:


> FEA is open during EMH. I would skip the breakfast (or reschedule later in the morning), personally, but you'll definitely want to FP FEA if you keep the 8am ADR.



Thank you so much!  I got the FP for 1pm that day.  Was booked out and already gone for the rest of the day.  Take what I can get.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

My wife and I have decided to become AP Holders, yay! We were wondering once we have purchased them will we be given something that we can link them to our My Disney Experience account? We are booked for the Boardwalk at the end of February. So our 60 day FP+ window is approaching. Do we have to wait until we are 60 days out with an AP? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Cluelyss

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> My wife and I have decided to become AP Holders, yay! We were wondering once we have purchased them will we be given something that we can link them to our My Disney Experience account? We are booked for the Boardwalk at the end of February. So our 60 day FP+ window is approaching. Do we have to wait until we are 60 days out with an AP? Thanks so much for the help!


AP always has a rolling 30 day window, but can book at 60 days with an onsite stay. You will get an email "voucher" to link your AP to MDX once purchased to book FPs. Once onsite, take that voucher to guest services to exchange for the actual pass.


----------



## CarolynFH

You can buy them online through MDE, in which case they'll automatically link to you. If you buy via phone you'll get a confirmation number you can link. In both those cases, before you use the APs for the first time, you'll need to stop by GR to have them activated and to pick up your actual RFID AP card. If you buy in person the CM will link them and give you the card. To get AP discounts you'll need to show the card and your ID. You can tap the card or your MB for park entry and FP entry. 

If you're staying onsite, your FP window opens at 60 days before checkin and you can make FPs for your length of stay, up to 10 days max, at that 60-day mark. If offsite, you can make up to 7 days of FP within the next 30 days, but you have to make them day by day (30 days before each day).


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

Cluelyss said:


> AP always has a rolling 30 day window, but can book at 60 days with an onsite stay. You will get an email "voucher" to link your AP to MDX once purchased to book FPs. Once onsite, take that voucher to guest services to exchange for the actual pass.



Ok, great! Thank you! 




CarolynFH said:


> You can buy them online through MDE, in which case they'll automatically link to you. If you buy via phone you'll get a confirmation number you can link. In both those cases, before you use the APs for the first time, you'll need to stop by GR to have them activated and to pick up your actual RFID AP card. If you buy in person the CM will link them and give you the card. To get AP discounts you'll need to show the card and your ID. You can tap the card or your MB for park entry and FP entry.
> 
> If you're staying onsite, your FP window opens at 60 days before checkin and you can make FPs for your length of stay, up to 10 days max, at that 60-day mark. If offsite, you can make up to 7 days of FP within the next 30 days, but you have to make them day by day (30 days before each day).



 Yeah, we are renting DVC points for the first time and will be staying at BWV for the first time as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## Boski

MDE updated today, along with the Disney website.  Some pretty good clarifications on FP+ I think.


----------



## plutosbuddie

Really helpful! I didnt know about the tiers 
so this was SUPER RAD!!


----------



## Runnsally

Hi, all. Quick question...I have fastpasses booked for an upcoming trip with a MYW ticket/resort stay.  If I upgrade the MYW ticket to an Annual Pass, do my current Fastpasses become associated with the Annual Pass?  Just want to make sure the FPs won't be lost.  Thanks!


----------



## marciemi

Runnsally said:


> Hi, all. Quick question...I have fastpasses booked for an upcoming trip with a MYW ticket/resort stay.  If I upgrade the MYW ticket to an Annual Pass, do my current Fastpasses become associated with the Annual Pass?  Just want to make sure the FPs won't be lost.  Thanks!


The only way this is a problem is if you're staying offsite and have more than 7 days of tickets/FPP booked, since AP's are limited to 7 days at a time of FPP.  Assuming by resort stay you mean you're staying onsite (or if your MYW ticket is 7 days or less), it shouldn't be a problem.  If by chance you have more days than that booked and are offsite, then you'd want to cancel the days (more than 7) that would be easiest to replace since otherwise usually the later out ones would fall off first (even if those weren't the ones you'd choose).


----------



## MinMou

Boski said:


> MDE updated today, along with the Disney website.  Some pretty good clarifications on FP+ I think.


Can you give a link to this?  Im not inside the 60 day window yet, so I am unable see anything about FastPasses on my MDE, but I probably am doing something wrong


----------



## hiroMYhero

MinMou said:


> Can you give a link to this?  Im not inside the 60 day window yet, so I am unable see anything about FastPasses on my MDE, but I probably am doing something wrong


Your FP window opens when you are exactly 60 days out from your check-in date.

All info in the first post of this thread by mesaboy2 is still current.


----------



## Lee Matthews

If I've booked all my Fast Passes via the app, do I just show my phone to the cast member when it's my time?


----------



## ArielSRL

Lee Matthews said:


> If I've booked all my Fast Passes via the app, do I just show my phone to the cast member when it's my time?


No, even when you book them via the app they are now linked to your MDE acct...you would either use your magic band if you have those, or your plastic ticket at the scanners at the ride.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ah ok, I didn't know that. I'm staying off property so plan to just get magicbands in the first day and link our accounts to them.

Now because of that, I'm undecided as to whether to even take my phone with me into the parks. I'd only use it for wait times/ character locations


----------



## CarolynFH

Lee Matthews said:


> Ah ok, I didn't know that. I'm staying off property so plan to just get magicbands in the first day and link our accounts to them.
> 
> Now because of that, I'm undecided as to whether to even take my phone with me into the parks. I'd only use it for wait times/ character locations



Your phone can also be useful for changing FPs and ADRs on the fly. That may or may not be useful depending on your party!


----------



## ArielSRL

CarolynFH said:


> Your phone can also be useful for changing FPs and ADRs on the fly. That may or may not be useful depending on your party!


And adding additional FPs after the first three.....
@Lee Matthews


----------



## Nakkira

Thank so much! This really helped clear my confusion. First Time FP+ user here on a last minute  2.5 solo trip 1/17-1/19


----------



## Reddot

How soon can we make fast pass reservations for Pandora World of Avatar? It's supposedly opening in May which is only 4 months away. I normally wouldn't even go the day of an opening of a land, but since this was Disney's first answer to Universal making The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, I've been anticipating it's opening.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Reddot said:


> How soon can we make fast pass reservations for Pandora World of Avatar? It's supposedly opening in May which is only 4 months away. I normally wouldn't even go the day of an opening of a land, but since this was Disney's first answer to Universal making The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, I've been anticipating it's opening.


FPs won't become available until Disney can absolutely confirm which date the rides will open. There will be soft openings as they ensure all is good to go.

Just keep checking TPAS, Rumors and  News, Disney Parks Blog, and especially this thread as it gets closer to your FP booking window and then your actual vacation dates.


----------



## bababear_50

Quick question please
Can this still be FP+ *B* - Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade (Reserved Area @ Town Square)?
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## hiroMYhero

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question please
> Can this still be FP+ *B* - Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade (Reserved Area @ Town Square)?
> Thanks
> Mel


Thanks for noticing that! I missed it when I scanned through the other day.

@mesaboy2 will be able to delete it on his next edit.


----------



## bababear_50

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for noticing that! I missed it when I scanned through the other day.
> 
> @mesaboy2 will be able to delete it on his next edit.



Oh boy................ I sincerely want to share this Parade with my family, but after a very bad experience with "a guest" cursing and swearing at me on a previous trip this has me thinking I am going to have to either skip the Parade or pay for some sort of viewing (Ice Cream Party on the riverboat or Tony's lunch),,thanks for letting me know.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hiroMYhero

bababear_50 said:


> Oh boy................ I sincerely want to share this Parade with my family, but after a very bad experience with "a guest" cursing and swearing at me on a previous trip this has me thinking I am going to have to either skip the Parade or pay for some sort of viewing (Ice Cream Party on the riverboat or Tony's lunch),,thanks for letting me know.
> Hugs Mel


Aside from Tiana's party, there is the Tony's package and the MK Cabanas. All pricey even though the Cabanas price has dropped to $499.

Frontierland is still the best option for less crowded viewing as compared to Main Street. Good luck!


----------



## Cluelyss

bababear_50 said:


> Oh boy................ I sincerely want to share this Parade with my family, but after a very bad experience with "a guest" cursing and swearing at me on a previous trip this has me thinking I am going to have to either skip the Parade or pay for some sort of viewing (Ice Cream Party on the riverboat or Tony's lunch),,thanks for letting me know.
> Hugs Mel


While Tiana's party looks like lots of fun (and I am personally attending in a few weeks!) this is NOT a good view of the parade. Agree with @hiroMYhero to watch from Frontierland for a great view with minimal crowds.


----------



## CalifLynn

Not sure if this has been covered or not, I apologize if it has but here's my question.  Do you actually have to use all 3 FP+ before your can get a 4th or does the time just have to pass.  

For example, me and DD would like to ride Test Track and Mission:Space at Epcot and then hop over to another park.  If we reserve say Mission: Space at 10:00- 11:00am and Test Track at 11:15-12:15 could we get a  FP for something like Turtle Talk at 9:00-10:00 and sleep in and just ignore the first one and then be able to book additional FPs at a different park?  Does that make sense.  Don't really want 2 of the lower tier ones at Epcot but want to be able to hop and possibly get another FP at a different park.  Will us not showing up for the first FP affect us getting a possible 4th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CalifLynn said:


> Not sure if this has been covered or not, I apologize if it has but here's my question.  Do you actually have to use all 3 FP+ before your can get a 4th or does the time just have to pass.
> 
> For example, me and DD would like to ride Test Track and Mission:Space at Epcot and then hop over to another park.  If we reserve say Mission: Space at 10:00- 11:00am and Test Track at 11:15-12:15 could we get a  FP for something like Turtle Talk at 9:00-10:00 and sleep in and just ignore the first one and then be able to book additional FPs at a different park?  Does that make sense.  Don't really want 2 of the lower tier ones at Epcot but want to be able to hop and possibly get another FP at a different park.  Will us not showing up for the first FP affect us getting a possible 4th?


Just book your 2 at Epcot and as soon as you enter the FP line at Test Track, go in and book a FP for park #2. 

See the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky for steps.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Forgive me if this has been asked. I have not been around due to the fact that I am skipping Disney for 2017. However, I was looking at the Kindermoon packages (can't resist) and it says, "

FASTPASS+ vouchers will be mailed along with your complimentary luggage tags." What does that mean? You can't pick fps at 60 days, or you need vouchers now? Sorry, I'm out of the loop.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked. I have not been around due to the fact that I am skipping Disney for 2017. However, I was looking at the Kindermoon packages (can't resist) and it says, "
> 
> FASTPASS+ vouchers will be mailed along with your complimentary luggage tags." What does that mean? You can't pick fps at 60 days, or you need vouchers now? Sorry, I'm out of the loop.


Kindermoon packages include two extra "paper" FPs geared toward the child. Guests will still prebook their FPs at 60 days out.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-your-kindermoon-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## jcarwash

Mambo Junkie said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked. I have not been around due to the fact that I am skipping Disney for 2017. However, I was looking at the Kindermoon packages (can't resist) and it says, "
> 
> FASTPASS+ vouchers will be mailed along with your complimentary luggage tags." What does that mean? You can't pick fps at 60 days, or you need vouchers now? Sorry, I'm out of the loop.



That package is including "2 more opportunities to use a FastPass+ entrance," which to me means you can enter via the FastPass line, probably at whatever time you want. 

The selections are:
"1 voucher valid at Disney’s Hollywood Studios for Disney Junior Live on Stage
1 voucher valid at Magic Kingdom for your choice of one of the following attractions: Dumbo the Flying Elephant, Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid, Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor or Mickey's PhilharMagic"


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Do you get to choose the fps, do they choose for you, or do you get your choice? Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

Mambo Junkie said:


> Do you get to choose the fps, do they choose for you, or do you get your choice? Thanks!


sorry.


----------



## siskaren

Mambo Junkie said:


> Do you get to choose the fps, do they choose for you, or do you get your choice? Thanks!



jcarwash quoted the information that says what FPs you get.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Do you get to choose the fps, do they choose for you, or do you get your choice? Thanks!


In the link, it explains:
1 FP for the Disney Jr. Show in DHS
1 FP for your choice of a listed kiddie level ride in MK


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> FP have always been 100% the guests choice
> There was a time they offered you some suggestions but you have never been required to only keep those


Angie, she's talking about the Kiddiemoon packages.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Angie, she's talking about the Kiddiemoon packages.


doh! sorry


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thanks everyone! Lol, I would probably use the 2nd for Under the Sea, as my 3 year old wanted to do this ride over and over!


----------



## Suzanne74

First off, thanks for all the info.  I read in the beginning that if the tickets are shorter than the stay, we can book any day of that stay.  I did know that from previous trips.  However, this trip, DH is flying in a few days later and DD15 will be playing softball with her team and will have a separate MDE band for her team's room/park tix and access to WW of Sports etc..  

I just want assurance (as my window is coming up next week) that I can get FP for any day with different day tickets that are linked to a room only reservation.  Two are 7 day, one is 5 day and one is 2 day. 

So the last 2 days of the trip, when we are all together, I can get FP for all 4 of us.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Suzanne74 said:


> So the last 2 days of the trip, when we are all together, I can get FP for all 4 of us.


Yes. The new version of the FP system allows you to pick and choose guests and then the date and park.


----------



## MinMou

hiroMYhero said:


> In the link, it explains:
> 1 FP for the Disney Jr. Show in DHS
> 1 FP for your choice of a listed kiddie level ride in MK


Just so all the info for this is in the same place:
The kiddie rides specified on the Kindermoon package pages are -
1) Dumbo
2) Under the Sea (Little Mermaid)
3) Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
4) Mickey's PhilharMagic

All of these are priority C FastPasses, except for Under the Sea, which is B. (From post #8 of this thread)   So unless you have a child that can't tolerate any line at all,  these passes are not a reason to go for this package (imo).  It is not available for all resorts and it is only available for a limited time for the first part of this year.


----------



## minoh

This thread is incredibly helpful. Thank you for going into such detail, it's really helping me plan our days!!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

What would you do?

We are doing an Epcot AM/MK PM day on day 64 (March 30). The only FP+ we really need at Epcot is FEA (don't want to rush up there at rope drop...planning to do TT/Soarin' back to back instead). Let's assume we are able to snag 11:00-12:00 for FEA. Would it be better to: 1. Reserve only FEA, then reserve 2 MK FP+ after scanning at FEA OR 2. Reserve throwaway FP+ at 9:00-10:00, reserve 1 MK FP+ after scanning the throwaway?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Would it be better to: 1. Reserve only FEA, then reserve 2 MK FP+ after scanning at FEA


Go with this^. It gives you two FPs at MK rather than just one (4th).


----------



## nonni

We have our FPs made but now are considering getting a different ticket and saving the ticket that is currently linked for another time. Is it possible to do this without losing the FPs that we already made?


----------



## hiroMYhero

nonni said:


> We have our FPs made but now are considering getting a different ticket and saving the ticket that is currently linked for another time. Is it possible to do this without losing the FPs that we already made?


Yes. Link your new tickets to those who have FPs booked.

Then, move the other tickets to a Ticket Saver/Fake Person until you need to use them for a future trip.


----------



## nonni

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Link your new tickets to those who have FPs booked.
> 
> Then, move the other tickets to a Ticket Saver/Fake Person until you need to use them for a future trip.


Thank you! That was what I was thinking but wanted to be sure.


----------



## MAGICX2

If I am the only guest listed on my room reservation, but my family of 7 people have tickets, can we still make FP+reservations for everyone at the 60 day mark? (Even though they are not listed on the room reservation?)


----------



## hiroMYhero

MAGICX2 said:


> If I am the only guest listed on my room reservation, but my family of 7 people have tickets, can we still make FP+reservations for everyone at the 60 day mark? (Even though they are not listed on the room reservation?)


Yes book for the complete group for each FP.


----------



## hotb309

Hello all. I looked through, but don't know if I found exactly what I was looking for. I will be going in November with 6 adults and 2 kids. The adults are split amongst three resorts and reservations as well as arrival times.

Is the best way to handle Fastpass (as well as ADR) to be the "team leader" and add everyone to My Disney Experience so I can plan and control everything? How would that work with magic bands? Thanks


----------



## DVC4US

hotb309 said:


> Hello all. I looked through, but don't know if I found exactly what I was looking for. I will be going in November with 6 adults and 2 kids. The adults are split amongst three resorts and reservations as well as arrival times.
> 
> Is the best way to handle Fastpass (as well as ADR) to be the "team leader" and add everyone to My Disney Experience so I can plan and control everything? How would that work with magic bands? Thanks



You can do it that way or if they have their own MDE account you can add them as a friend and link to their account.  Once you link their account, you will all be able to see they plans made through you own accounts.

We usually travel with 7-10 people and I am the one who makes all the dinning and FP reservations.  I manage 3 of those people on my account, the others are on my friends list but have MDE accounts so we are linked that way.  Doing it this they are able to view the plans on their account and make changes if need be without needing my sign-on information.


----------



## BellaBaby

We recently got APs and will be having a 5 day onsite stay followed by a 9 day offsite stay. My understanding is we can hold Fps for 7 days total. My question is can we book another day of Fps after we use the first day or do we have to wait until we use all 7 days?

TIA!


----------



## Cluelyss

BellaBaby said:


> We recently got APs and will be having a 5 day onsite stay followed by a 9 day offsite stay. My understanding is we can hold Fps for 7 days total. My question is can we book another day of Fps after we use the first day or do we have to wait until we use all 7 days?
> 
> TIA!


Yes, once you use day 1, you can book day 8, and so on.


----------



## Rebekkap

I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this! 

I'm planning to get a premier passport - the annual pass that's good for both Disney World and Disneyland - for my trip in October that will take in both resorts, as I'll be back again (and probably do both resorts again) within the year. I'll also be staying onsite at Disney World so any annual passholder discount will be handy.

But you can only buy then onsite, which means obviously I wouldn't be able to book FP+ 60 days out.

So my plan is to buy a Disney World AP online, use to book FP+ and then upgrade it once I'm there. I actually wanted to do Disneyland first, but I can't think of a way to make that work. 

Will this work? Can you upgrade a normal AP to a premier passport? Do I need to do it on the last day so as not to lose my pre booked FP+?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rebekkap said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this!
> 
> I'm planning to get a premier passport - the annual pass that's good for both Disney World and Disneyland - for my trip in October that will take in both resorts, as I'll be back again (and probably do both resorts again) within the year. I'll also be staying onsite at Disney World so any annual passholder discount will be handy.
> 
> But you can only buy then onsite, which means obviously I wouldn't be able to book FP+ 60 days out.
> 
> So my plan is to buy a Disney World AP online, use to book FP+ and then upgrade it once I'm there. I actually wanted to do Disneyland first, but I can't think of a way to make that work.
> 
> Will this work? Can you upgrade a normal AP to a premier passport? Do I need to do it on the last day so as not to lose my pre booked FP+?


Yes; a regular AP can be upgraded to a Premier Passport.

If you begin at DL, buy the AP that you need and then upgrade to Premier when you reach WDW.

When upgrading to an AP when you are an onsite guest, all your FPs remain intact whether you upgrade on the first day or last day.


----------



## Rebekkap

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; a regular AP can be upgraded to a Premier Passport.
> 
> If you begin at DL, buy the AP that you need and then upgrade to Premier when you reach WDW.
> 
> When upgrading to an AP when you are an onsite guest, all your FPs remain intact whether you upgrade on the first day or last day.



But if I don't have a ticket for WDW until I'm at Disneyland, I won't be able to book my fast passes 60 days out, right? So that doesn't work!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rebekkap said:


> But if I don't have a ticket for WDW until I'm at Disneyland, I won't be able to book my fast passes 60 days out, right? So that doesn't work!


You didn't give any exact dates so do this:
Buy a WDW AP, book your WDW FPs, go to Disneyland and upgrade to the Premier Pass at DL. You'll pay FL taxes even though DL doesn't charge tax on their tickets.


----------



## pmaccaull

So helpful 
Thanks


----------



## goofy78

DonaldDuck77 said:


> What would you do?
> 
> We are doing an Epcot AM/MK PM day on day 64 (March 30). The only FP+ we really need at Epcot is FEA (don't want to rush up there at rope drop...planning to do TT/Soarin' back to back instead). Let's assume we are able to snag 11:00-12:00 for FEA. Would it be better to: 1. Reserve only FEA, then reserve 2 MK FP+ after scanning at FEA OR 2. Reserve throwaway FP+ at 9:00-10:00, reserve 1 MK FP+ after scanning the throwaway?



I'm so confused. If you only reserve one FP at one park, you are able to book two more at a different park after the first one is used? For instance, if I reserve Soarin at 9:00-10:00 then scan at 9:00 I can reserve two more at HS? I didn't read the information that way.


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofy78 said:


> I'm so confused. If you only reserve one FP at one park, you are able to book two more at a different park after the first one is used? For instance, if I reserve Soarin at 9:00-10:00 then scan at 9:00 I can reserve two more at HS? I didn't read the information that way.


The FP with park hopping is in the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## Cluelyss

goofy78 said:


> I'm so confused. If you only reserve one FP at one park, you are able to book two more at a different park after the first one is used? For instance, if I reserve Soarin at 9:00-10:00 then scan at 9:00 I can reserve two more at HS? I didn't read the information that way.


This is correct. Review the thread in hiro's post for additional detail.


----------



## HydroGuy

I have two FP+ related questions that might stump some of the experts... 


1) Switching Disney hotels after reserving FPs

I currently have a Swan Reservation in early March for six nights and already booked FPs attached to that reservation. Today I noticed a good deal on AKL for the first four days of our trip. So I booked it with a cancellation option. If I keep AKL we will switch hotels on Day 5 (which is scheduled as a rest day for us) and move to the Swan on Day 5 - then have two nights at the Swan and two more park days.

Does anyone have any advice on how to "migrate" FPs already booked for the Swan to the AKL reservation while keeping the FPs on the Swan reservation for days 6 and 7? I will of course need to shorten my Swan reservation from six nights to two, but of course want to keep all FPs I already have.


2) Adding days to a pre-purchased ticket (Undercover Tourist) without messing up existing reserved FPs

We are going to arrive late on a Thursday night and plan to relax Friday and start at MK on Saturday. However, we might feel up to adding a park day to our tickets on Friday (say for a few hours to go into AK). I would guess if I just used our tickets as is (with plans to add a day later in the trip) it would wipe out FPs on the final day? In other words, I let's say I have four day tickets on a five day trip and booked FPs for Days 2, 3, 4 and 5. On Day 1 I decide to use the ticket at a park. It would wipe out the Day 5 FPs?

With that in mind, I would think it essential for me to first buy the extra day before heading into AK on my hypothetical Day 1. If I did that, would anyone foresee any kind of problem that might happen to reserved FPs on Days 2-5?


----------



## hiroMYhero

HydroGuy said:


> I have two FP+ related questions that might stump some of the experts...
> 
> 
> 1) Switching Disney hotels after reserving FPs
> 
> I currently have a Swan Reservation in early March for six nights and already booked FPs attached to that reservation. Today I noticed a good deal on AKL for the first four days of our trip. So I booked it with a cancellation option. If I keep AKL we will switch hotels on Day 5 (which is scheduled as a rest day for us) and move to the Swan on Day 5 - then have two nights at the Swan and two more park days.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on how to "migrate" FPs already booked for the Swan to the AKL reservation while keeping the FPs on the Swan reservation for days 6 and 7? I will of course need to shorten my Swan reservation from six nights to two, but of course want to keep all FPs I already have.
> 
> 
> 2) Adding days to a pre-purchased ticket (Undercover Tourist) without messing up existing reserved FPs
> 
> We are going to arrive late on a Thursday night and plan to relax Friday and start at MK on Saturday. However, we might feel up to adding a park day to our tickets on Friday (say for a few hours to go into AK). I would guess if I just used our tickets as is (with plans to add a day later in the trip) it would wipe out FPs on the final day? In other words, I let's say I have four day tickets on a five day trip and booked FPs for Days 2, 3, 4 and 5. On Day 1 I decide to use the ticket at a park. It would wipe out the Day 5 FPs?
> 
> With that in mind, I would think it essential for me to first buy the extra day before heading into AK on my hypothetical Day 1. If I did that, would anyone foresee any kind of problem that might happen to reserved FPs on Days 2-5?


1. No migration needed. Your FPs, based on your ticket entitlements, remain intact. 

2. FPs remain for approximately 1.5 days without a ticket entitlement. As long as you add in that extra entitlement sometime during "Day 1," you'll be fine.


----------



## HydroGuy

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. No migration needed. Your FPs, based on your ticket entitlements, remain intact.
> 
> 2. FPs remain for approximately 1.5 days without a ticket entitlement. As long as you add in that extra entitlement sometime during "Day 1," you'll be fine.



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## aviva5675

I have an MDE account with a list of family and friends. Ive made fp with the list no problem. My question is : my cousin who is on my f/f list wants to make her own MDE account.  I will still do the FP for us tho. Does it matter if she has her own account? Do I have to do the invite to her thing ? or how will it work, thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

aviva5675 said:


> I have an MDE account with a list of family and friends. Ive made fp with the list no problem. My question is : my cousin who is on my f/f list wants to make her own MDE account.  I will still do the FP for us tho. Does it matter if she has her own account? Do I have to do the invite to her thing ? or how will it work, thanks in advance!!!


Once she makes her own account, just send her an invite to connect. No issues.


----------



## aviva5675

great, thanks!


----------



## buzznina

If I have my FPs already set and then find out I may need to change parks around on 2 days. How can I see what is available at another park for the same day I already have FP reserved, without totally deleting my current FPs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

buzznina said:


> If I have my FPs already set and then find out I may need to change parks around on 2 days. How can I see what is available at another park for the same day I already have FP reserved, without totally deleting my current FPs?


See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of the FP forum.

There are step by step directions for Checking Availability without losing original FPs.


----------



## buzznina

hiroMYhero said:


> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of the FP forum.
> 
> There are step by step directions for Checking Availability without losing original FPs.


----------



## Bullseye

hiroMYhero said:


> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of the *FP forum*.
> 
> There are step by step directions for Checking Availability without losing original FPs.



Ok that explains it  ... I did not know there was a FP forum. I was searching everywhere for Mesaboy's FP+ FAQ thread because I thought it was a sticky, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Now I know  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bullseye said:


> Ok that explains it  ... I did not know there was a FP forum. I was searching everywhere for Mesaboy's FP+ FAQ thread because I thought it was a sticky, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Now I know  Thanks.


 Since 5:00a my time, I've been consolidating Pandora and RoL threads. When I answered @buzznina post, I had no idea which Board I was on. But, I do know where the Stickies are.


----------



## Bullseye

hiroMYhero said:


> Since 5:00a my time, I've been consolidating Pandora and RoL threads. When I answered @buzznina post, I had no idea which Board I was on. But, I do know where the Stickies are.


I can imagine...as soon as they announce an opening I bet there are many, many threads much about the same thing. In fact, Pandora announcement was the reason I was looking for the FP FAQ. I didn't know they changed the 60 day mark to 7am est.


----------



## buzznina

hiroMYhero said:


> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of the FP forum.
> 
> There are step by step directions for Checking Availability without losing original FPs.


I guess a lot of people are trying to change around their FP's, I just copied your msg to me into another reply on another board/thread


----------



## Brandon B

Hello all, newbie here to the forums, but not to the Dis. My last trip was in Sept 2012 and it was before the Fastpass system was revamped and the paper tickets done away with. So I've yet to experience a trip to WDW using the current system. My question - and I did look at the Booking Window section - is in regards to whether or not you can book your 3 daily Fastpasses for each day of your trip if today (just for example) was 60 days prior to the first day of your trip. Or would I have to do it once a day for 7 days so long as the day I'm scheduling it for is at least 60 days out? I know that sounds confusing so let me ask it this way. If day 1 of my trip is 60 days from TODAY am I only able to schedule the Fastpasses for THAT day? Would I have to wait until tomorrow to schedule day 2's Fastpasses, since that would be 60 days out from tomorrow?


----------



## marciemi

Brandon B said:


> Hello all, newbie here to the forums, but not to the Dis. My last trip was in Sept 2012 and it was before the Fastpass system was revamped and the paper tickets done away with. So I've yet to experience a trip to WDW using the current system. My question - and I did look at the Booking Window section - is in regards to whether or not you can book your 3 daily Fastpasses for each day of your trip if today (just for example) was 60 days prior to the first day of your trip. Or would I have to do it once a day for 7 days so long as the day I'm scheduling it for is at least 60 days out? I know that sounds confusing so let me ask it this way. If day 1 of my trip is 60 days from TODAY am I only able to schedule the Fastpasses for THAT day? Would I have to wait until tomorrow to schedule day 2's Fastpasses, since that would be 60 days out from tomorrow?


Assuming you're staying on site (which you need to be in order to get the 60 day window), then it should open for your entire stay.  So you could book all days of your trip "today" in your example.


----------



## Brandon B

That's what I would hope could be done. Thanks.


----------



## Nick12345

Apologies if this has been answered, but I can't seem to turn up any info on this with my searches.  I have a party of 7 headed to Disneyworld.  My fast pass booking day is tomorrow, and I'm wondering if two members of the party (my brother and I) can book fast passes for our entire group at the same time, when the 7am booking window opens up.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nick12345 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered, but I can't seem to turn up any info on this with my searches.  I have a party of 7 headed to Disneyworld.  My fast pass booking day is tomorrow, and I'm wondering if two members of the party (my brother and I) can book fast passes for our entire group at the same time, when the 7am booking window opens up.  Thanks in advance for your help!


 to the DISboards! Yes; two people can book FPs for the same MDE account.

You may want to use 2 different browsers or app versus website. Book your FPs in the order of highest priority rather than by day. Good luck to you!


----------



## KrazeeK120

I read through the FAQs and want to make sure I have a few things straight. And...my apologies if I missed something...there's a lot of info here!

I plan to use my tablet to make my FP+ selections.

I have a package (room + tickets) that I booked through Disney directly and I can see it in MDE.

On my sixty day mark, after I choose my party, it will automatically take me to book the Fastpasses, right? I just want to make sure no further action is needed on my part.

Also, my son is a year old. Do I need to include him in my fastpass party since he is not old enough to get fastpasses?


----------



## siskaren

KrazeeK120 said:


> I read through the FAQs and want to make sure I have a few things straight. And...my apologies if I missed something...there's a lot of info here!
> 
> I plan to use my tablet to make my FP+ selections.
> 
> I have a package (room + tickets) that I booked through Disney directly and I can see it in MDE.
> 
> On my sixty day mark, after I choose my party, it will automatically take me to book the Fastpasses, right? I just want to make sure no further action is needed on my part.
> 
> Also, my son is a year old. Do I need to include him in my fastpass party since he is not old enough to get fastpasses?



Since your one year old doesn't have a ticket, there's no way to add him to your FP group.


----------



## bdarling

Deleting - upon further research, what I asked is a violation of the FP TOS


----------



## Hoopfamily

Ok, so booking window for onsite guests is 60 before check in.  Verbiage is my issue.  Is it 60 including check in or 60 days not including.  Im checking in 05/13 so can I make FP+ on March 15 or 16?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Timeanddatecalculator.com is what I use:
Check-in date minus 60 days equals your booking date. Your check-in date is the basis of the calculation.


----------



## siskaren

Hoopfamily said:


> Ok, so booking window for onsite guests is 60 before check in.  Verbiage is my issue.  Is it 60 including check in or 60 days not including.  Im checking in 05/13 so can I make FP+ on March 15 or 16?



Neither - March 14. (March has 31 days.)


----------



## lobolabo

I'm booked on-site at WDW in May. I'm curious if my booking counts as a package or not to book FP 60 days out. I have room and dining, but bought tickets through Undercover Tourist and linked them to MDE. Does that still count as a package? Will I be able to book FP 60 days out?


----------



## hiroMYhero

lobolabo said:


> I'm booked on-site at WDW in May. I'm curious if my booking counts as a package or not to book FP 60 days out. I have room and dining, but bought tickets through Undercover Tourist and linked them to MDE. Does that still count as a package? Will I be able to book FP 60 days out?


Any guest who has an onsite reservation linked to their MDE and tickets also linked to MDE benefits from the open 60-day window. The window opens (expands from 30 days) when you are exactly 60 days from check-in.


----------



## lobolabo

hiroMYhero said:


> Any guest who has an onsite reservation linked to their MDE and tickets also linked to MDE benefits from the open 60-day window. The window opens (expands from 30 days) when you are exactly 60 days from check-in.



That's a relief. Thanks so much!


----------



## DG25

Ok, I had to comment on something that is not true for us. It states that it is read, for any fastpass line to be more than 15 or 20 minutes. False, not true, almost every fast pass line I go to is more than a 15 or 20 minute line. I have a service dog and I feel thy need to learn to accommodate me and fast passes better, or me and DAS better. My experience with either a DAS or a FP is at least 20 minutes if not longer, usually longer, especially in places at MK. Example, space mountain, 30 minutes or more at least. When you go eithe FP or DAS, with a service dog, you are not allowed in, so you wait to the side, until they decide to call a lead or manager or whomever. Yes until they decide, at space they decide you should stand in the hot sun for at least 15 minutes until they place that call, then it always takes 15 minutes for the person to come, then you are allowed to get in line and wait your 15 to 20 minutes. Once I waited  over an hour with a FP for Space and they only let you ride space once. I don't mind this set up as some places like splash and BTMRR, it can take just as long, many time not but still a good 15 minutes and then they let you in the FP line, but since they have to put up the kennel, both of these rides the manager, tells them to let us go twice if we won't. I don't mind waiting, but I feel for me neither the fast pass or the DAS which is both suppose to be equal service ever gives me equal service. Many many times, the workers have no idea how to set up a kennel, and I have to blind do it for them. They need to revamp this system. The other parks, have the kennels all set up, at RnR or ToT the kennel is set up, at ToT is is worthless really. They put me in the fast pass lane, make me go all the way to the enterance of the ride, then let everyone on, and make me go back down stairs, wait for a manager, put the dog in kennel and make me go all the way back upstairs and wait until there is a space for me, taken an extra 15 to 20 minutes that I have to add to the first 15 to 20 minutes. But I do like some things. I love the safari, I love when all the cast members say, that's a real service dog, and I say yes, they say none of the dogs every sit down and not move, it is so dangerous for us when we have barking dogs and such. But your dog never even looked up. I know. Just wanted to let you know, you need a disclaimer, 15 to 20 minutes unless you have a service dog then it is usually 45 minutes to and hour.


----------



## mesaboy2

The precise quote is as follows, and I stand behind it:


> - *It is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.* This includes the most popular or lowest capacity attractions such as Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.



That said, I am sincerely sorry that your particular experience is different.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DG25 said:


> I have a service dog and I feel thy need to learn to accommodate me and fast passes better, or me and DAS better.


@DG25 - I encourage you to inform Guest Relations of the ongoing issues you have regarding the accommodations for your Service Dog. Please let them know of the excessively slow process in providing the kennel so that your wait time prior to actually entering the FP line is shortened for your future trips.

Here is the contact info:
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

On the DisABILITIES Board, many book their DAS ride to coincide with their FP return time - this will enable you to benefit from two rides on the attraction while your dog is kenneled.

I do hope you receive better accommodations and wait times improve for you.


----------



## DG25

Well I am thankful they have the accommodation of the kennel. And in some places it works great, RnR I walk thru the line with dog, at end right before ride they have me go thru door, the kennel is always set up, and a manager is there since they call ahead, we go in place dog and come out and get on next ride, usually we are one or two trains behind, not bad for an accommodation. But unfortunately, many rides are not like this, especially at MK. I have complained, and I do understand, they have to have a manager come, since they have only trained a manager to do the job. I just wanted to let people understand, for years and years I heard DAS  was a go to the front of the line pass, for some of us, DAS and FP actually saves me no time at all. Well i does, if I did not have one, I would have to after the manager came, get in the regular line and that would be longer. So, I am thankful for the accommodations, and I do think they are great, how do we make it go faster, I doubt Disney will help, very few people use the service, and it would not be in mine or there best interest to train more managers to do the job. So since very few need it or use it, they will not commit. I have told them they should not do things like make me walk all the way upstairs, and then leave and go down stairs like at ToT, but they didn't seem to care. I have asked them not to make a person wait so long, that they should when I get a DAS make sure the manager was ready when the time is up, but there response was true, a DAS return time is not definately, neither is a FP they have a window. I think for those very few, we would give up the window, just tell me when you want me here and I will be here. Also, I think they need to find a place to permenetly set up the kennel so they don't need to take it down. Like at RnR, but I understand that, some places like in MK don't have inside places to have it set up all the time. So anyway, I will just be thankful, we have it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DG25 said:


> Well I am thankful they have the accommodation of the kennel. And in some places it works great, RnR I walk thru the line with dog, at end right before ride they have me go thru door, the kennel is always set up, and a manager is there since they call ahead, we go in place dog and come out and get on next ride, usually we are one or two trains behind, not bad for an accommodation. But unfortunately, many rides are not like this, especially at MK. I have complained, and I do understand, they have to have a manager come, since they have only trained a manager to do the job. I just wanted to let people understand, for years and years I heard DAS  was a go to the front of the line pass, for some of us, DAS and FP actually saves me no time at all. Well i does, if I did not have one, I would have to after the manager came, get in the regular line and that would be longer. So, I am thankful for the accommodations, and I do think they are great, how do we make it go faster, I doubt Disney will help, very few people use the service, and it would not be in mine or there best interest to train more managers to do the job. So since very few need it or use it, they will not commit. I have told them they should not do things like make me walk all the way upstairs, and then leave and go down stairs like at ToT, but they didn't seem to care. I have asked them not to make a person wait so long, that they should when I get a DAS make sure the manager was ready when the time is up, but there response was true, a DAS return time is not definately, neither is a FP they have a window. I think for those very few, we would give up the window, just tell me when you want me here and I will be here. Also, I think they need to find a place to permenetly set up the kennel so they don't need to take it down. Like at RnR, but I understand that, some places like in MK don't have inside places to have it set up all the time. So anyway, I will just be thankful, we have it.


I was addressing your statement in your first post that "they need to accommodate me better."

Disney will only address improving accommodations if someone complains. It's the inappropriate timing of the accommodations which impacts your movement and the timing through the FP lines.


----------



## JABRacingOne

@*marciemi   Thank you so much!  The effort that you have put in to showing the rest of us the nuances of the FP and MDE systems is staggering.  Thank you so much for your effort! *


----------



## snowdrift7

*Please forgive me asking this question. I've read through the intro posts  and think I understand but with all the planning for this trip my brain's a bit foggy. I hope someone might be willing to confirm my assumption. We have 4 DVC-ers; staying 3 weeks onsite (59 days 'til check in); 4 Annual Passes  will be linked to main MDE account (2 already purchased, 2 can't be purchased until arrival 4/29). Question - is it true that only the 2 with AP purchased will be able to make FP+ now? The others will have to when they arrive? Thanks - and apologies if I'm asking a really obvious question.*


----------



## hiroMYhero

snowdrift7 said:


> Question - is it true that only the 2 with AP purchased will be able to make FP+ now?


Yes.

Guests need tickets or APs linked to book FP.


----------



## snowdrift7

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.
> 
> Guests need tickets or APs linked to book FP.


Thank you so very much for your quick reply!


----------



## KalamityJane

I am doing FPs for a larger party. Most do not have MDE accounts or their emails set up. The tickets are linked to my account as they are in my friends and family list, and some of them are on the onsite reservation with us. 

Question - Will I be able to book FPs for everyone (those that are NOT staying on site and those that are) at the 60 day mark? 

If so, do I need to have them set up their own MDE account or is it okay that I can see all the tickets from my account (the tickets were bought on my account)?


----------



## Realfoodfans

KalamityJane said:


> I am doing FPs for a larger party. Most do not have MDE accounts or their emails set up. The tickets are linked to my account as they are in my friends and family list, and some of them are on the onsite reservation with us.
> 
> Question - Will I be able to book FPs for everyone (those that are NOT staying on site and those that are) at the 60 day mark?
> 
> If so, do I need to have them set up their own MDE account or is it okay that I can see all the tickets from my account (the tickets were bought on my account)?


Won't those staying off site have to wait until 30 days?


----------



## rtbreneman

Realfoodfans said:


> Won't those staying off site have to wait until 30 days?


Yes, if they are offsite then 30 days.


----------



## siskaren

Realfoodfans said:


> Won't those staying off site have to wait until 30 days?





rtbreneman said:


> Yes, if they are offsite then 30 days.



Not true, since they're linked to KalamityJane, who has an onsite reservation, per post #3 of this thread.


----------



## rtbreneman

siskaren said:


> Not true, since they're linked to KalamityJane, who has an onsite reservation, per post #3 of this thread.


Hmmm...well, I stand corrected. I was unaware of that. Good to know!


----------



## hiroMYhero

KalamityJane said:


> I am doing FPs for a larger party. Most do not have MDE accounts or their emails set up. The tickets are linked to my account as they are in my friends and family list, and some of them are on the onsite reservation with us.
> 
> Question - Will I be able to book FPs for everyone (those that are NOT staying on site and those that are) at the 60 day mark?
> 
> If so, do I need to have them set up their own MDE account or is it okay that I can see all the tickets from my account (the tickets were bought on my account)?





Realfoodfans said:


> Won't those staying off site have to wait until 30 days?





rtbreneman said:


> Yes, if they are offsite then 30 days.


When booking FPs, offsite people grouped with onsite people benefit from the 60-day booking window. The offsite people can be listed in the MDE with the onsite reservation or linked to that MDE. As long as one onsite person is selected in the group, everyone benefits from the 60-day window.

30 day Windows are for offsite people who don't have onsite friends.


----------



## KalamityJane

hiroMYhero said:


> When booking FPs, offsite people grouped with onsite people benefit from the 60-day booking window. The offsite people can be listed in the MDE with the onsite reservation or linked to that MDE. As long as one onsite person is selected in the group, everyone benefits from the 60-day window.
> 
> 30 day Windows are for offsite people who don't have onsite friends.


Awesome! Ok, so do they need to set up MDE accounts or is mine sufficient since they are linked?


----------



## hiroMYhero

KalamityJane said:


> Awesome! Ok, so do they need to set up MDE accounts or is mine sufficient since they are linked?


Staying on yours is easiest unless they feel they need their own.


----------



## KalamityJane

hiroMYhero said:


> Staying on yours is easiest unless they feel they need their own.


Great, thanks so much for your help


----------



## Music City Mama

I am chaperoning a school field trip. I am rooming with another parent (someone I didn't know beforehand, but just recently met). Since I was designated the "leader" of the room reservation, the resort confirmation number was given to me and was added to my MDE a few weeks ago and this other parent I'm rooming with was listed as an additional guest.

I linked my tickets to my MDE, and she linked her tickets to her own MDE. I invited her to connect as a friend and we're linked, however, now when I look at my FP reservations, I see all of hers, as well. The problem is you don't know whose is whose until you actually click on it (to modify, etc.). I'm worried that she could accidentally change my FP thinking it's hers if she's not totally paying attention to the name. We do have similar attractions picked and some at similar times.

So, I went ahead and changed my setting for her to only view "shared plans". That means she'll no longer be able to see my FPs even though I can still see hers, right? As a person who can only view "shared plans", what exactly can she see of mine?


----------



## ErinInCT

Is there no longer a FP for the MK fireworks formerly known as Wishes?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ErinInCT said:


> Is there no longer a FP for the MK fireworks formerly known as Wishes?


Correct. No FPs for MK fireworks.

The area is now for Dessert Party guests.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct. No FPs for MK fireworks.
> 
> The area is now for Dessert Party guests.


Just to add to this - the Plaza side is used for the dessert party. The Casey's side is open to the public, and where we usually sit. You can grab a spot in the grass 30-45 minutes in advance most nights.


----------



## jlundeen

Cluelyss said:


> Just to add to this - the Plaza side is used for the dessert party. The Casey's side is open to the public, and where we usually sit. You can grab a spot in the grass 30-45 minutes in advance most nights.


And my experience with FP even on the Plaza side, was that it was just as crowded at the Hub...with shoulder sitting children everywhere.  No improvement at all from just staking out a spot in the HUB and waiting it out.  I know others have said their experience was different, but I was pretty disappointed that I had wasted a FP and didn't escape the crush.


----------



## Cluelyss

jlundeen said:


> And my experience with FP even on the Plaza side, was that it was just as crowded at the Hub...with shoulder sitting children everywhere.  No improvement at all from just staking out a spot in the HUB and waiting it out.  I know others have said their experience was different, but I was pretty disappointed that I had wasted a FP and didn't escape the crush.


Oh, wow, we have NEVER had that experience - when it was FP or since. Most folks are usually sitting and there's plenty of elbow room. So sorry you experienced otherwise! Avoiding that is EXACTLY why we'd "waste" an FP on the fireworks!


----------



## supamaki

I just used FP for Expedition Everest, then The Safari and Star Tours later in the day. Everything in Epcot was showing unavailable for tonight and I kept refreshing and just got Test Track for this evening. Same day rides for good attractions are possible.

We bought our park tickets this morning and did all these rides by 3PM


----------



## mybestieismickey

We have a reservation on property for the end of April and have made our FP+ reservations. A friend has offered us a condo for our trip and we are considering switching but are weighing all the pros and cons and are trying to decide where the FPs fall. If we cancel our resort reservation will we lose our FPs or will they stay attached to our APs? TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

mybestieismickey said:


> We have a reservation on property for the end of April and have made our FP+ reservations. A friend has offered us a condo for our trip and we are considering switching but are weighing all the pros and cons and are trying to decide where the FPs fall. If we cancel our resort reservation will we lose our FPs or will they stay attached to our APs? TIA


If you Cancel your room reservation 29 days before your last park day, you'll retain all your FPs. That's the safest way to do it since you have APs.


----------



## linmc1129

My group of 9 (only getting FP+ for 8, as one is an infant) have 4 day tickets. Can we only get FP+ for 4 days? If we decide to add a day while at Disney, we would only be able to add a 5th day of FP+ then. Is this correct? In other words, I can't make 5 days of FP+ when my window opens up, since we currently only have 4 day tickets?


----------



## siskaren

linmc1129 said:


> My group of 9 (only getting FP+ for 8, as one is an infant) have 4 day tickets. Can we only get FP+ for 4 days? If we decide to add a day while at Disney, we would only be able to add a 5th day of FP+ then. Is this correct? In other words, I can't make 5 days of FP+ when my window opens up, since we currently only have 4 day tickets?



Correct on all questions.


----------



## linmc1129

siskaren said:


> Correct on all questions.


Thank you!


----------



## jo-jo

We are making a trip with kids and grandkids and doing a split stay.   On moving day, DH and I treat it as a rest day.  But the kids will probably go into a park.  Do we have to enter a park in order for them to use our FPs for that day?    Thank you for any help.



*I tried reading the second FP thread fora fourth time.    It does seem we would have to go it for them to use our FP that we made ahead.    They could take our MB and go to a kiosk and look for FP but they won't be getting there until about 11 and leaving a few hours later.  Not much leeway for looking for FP.*


----------



## disneyplz

Hi, does the Kiosk support the 'change party' feature, or does that only apply to a device where you log onto your MDX?  thanks!


----------



## marciemi

disneyplz said:


> Hi, does the Kiosk support the 'change party' feature, or does that only apply to a device where you log onto your MDX?  thanks!


At AK today and looked a couple times at a kiosk and couldn't find it. Only choices seem to be Modify or Cancel and Modify just looks for an alternate FP or time - no way to change party I could find there.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

First time FP+ user here.... and I honestly couldn't find this answer.

We are going in May.  and Garden, here we come.

If on an Epcot Day, arriving in the afternoon we ONLY want to ride Soarin, enjoy Flower&Garden for awhile and THEN park hop to MK, are we able to get the other 2 FP+ for MK??

Thanks much!!


----------



## siskaren

CuteAsMinnie said:


> First time FP+ user here.... and I honestly couldn't find this answer.
> 
> We are going in May.  and Garden, here we come.
> 
> If on an Epcot Day, arriving in the afternoon we ONLY want to ride Soarin, enjoy Flower&Garden for awhile and THEN park hop to MK, are we able to get the other 2 FP+ for MK??
> 
> Thanks much!!



You can't pre-book one FP at Epcot and 2 at MK if that's what you're asking. You can however pre-book Soarin' and then once you've tapped your band to get on, book for MK, although I'm not sure if you can book both, or can only do one at a time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CuteAsMinnie said:


> First time FP+ user here.... and I honestly couldn't find this answer.
> 
> We are going in May.  and Garden, here we come.
> 
> If on an Epcot Day, arriving in the afternoon we ONLY want to ride Soarin, enjoy Flower&Garden for awhile and THEN park hop to MK, are we able to get the other 2 FP+ for MK??
> 
> Thanks much!!


Yes. As soon as you enter the Soarin' line, go on the app and book 2 FPs for MK.

The steps are located in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

siskaren said:


> You can't pre-book one FP at Epcot and 2 at MK if that's what you're asking. You can however pre-book Soarin' and then once you've tapped your band to get on, book for MK, although I'm not sure if you can book both, or can only do one at a time.





hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. As soon as you enter the Soarin' line, go on the app and book 2 FPs for MK.
> 
> The steps are located in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.



Thank you both very much!!!


----------



## busyshrew

Hello everyone;

I've been reading the FP Faq but honestly can't seem to find the answer to my question....
We're planning a 2018 trip and will be purchasing regular admission tickets through UT.  We do NOT want to activate the tickets early (of course) and are purchasing slowly well in advance.
But how does the new FP system work with unactivated tickets?  Am I even able to book any FP at all or do I need to wait until our first day of entry? 

Any help much appreciated and I do apologize for the redundant question.  The last time we visited was before Magicbands, can you imagine.


----------



## hiroMYhero

busyshrew said:


> Hello everyone;
> 
> I've been reading the FP Faq but honestly can't seem to find the answer to my question....
> We're planning a 2018 trip and will be purchasing regular admission tickets through UT.  We do NOT want to activate the tickets early (of course) and are purchasing slowly well in advance.
> But how does the new FP system work with unactivated tickets?  Am I even able to book any FP at all or do I need to wait until our first day of entry?
> 
> Any help much appreciated and I do apologize for the redundant question.  The last time we visited was before Magicbands, can you imagine.


At the time you purchase your tickets from UT, they are "active." 

If you don't plan on returning them to get a refund, link these active tickets to your MDE account.

You'll then see an open 30-day FP booking window that rolls forward each day.


----------



## busyshrew

Thank you - that was so fast!  So the tickets are "active" to make FP reservations but not "activated", is that correct?   
We are planning to purchase in May/June of 2017 (this year) but won't actually step foot in the parks until January of 2018.


----------



## hiroMYhero

busyshrew said:


> Thank you - that was so fast!  So the tickets are "active" to make FP reservations but not "activated", is that correct?
> We are planning to purchase in May/June of 2017 (this year) but won't actually step foot in the parks until January of 2018.


Active and unused. They do not have to be activated - just use them to enter a park and your 14-day "usage" timeframe begins.


----------



## mbrittb00

Question that I think I know the answer to, but wanted to ask just to make sure.

For our Vacation this year we are going to be at Disney May 21-25 (bad timing I know) then at Universal Studios May 26-27.  We are staying on-site (BLT) for the Disney portion then moving to a Universal hotel for the last three nights.  The BLT reservation was booked before we knew the opening date of Pandora (obviously).  However we have 7-day park tickets and were planning to to back to AK on Sunday afternoon (May 27th) to see Pandora.  Since that is the opening weekend, I know it is going to be crazy and FP+ reservations will almost be a must in order to fully enjoy it.  If I understand the top posts, we will be able to book FP+ reservations 60 days out from the check-in of our BLT stay, but that 60 day window will only extend until the day we check out and move to Universal.  Meaning for our May 27th day for Pandora we would be limited to a 30 day window and considering the situation I'm expecting there to not be much left available for any of the Pandora attractions.  

Is my understanding of the FP+ reservation windows correct?

If so, would I be able to book a single (value) room for the 27th and use that to extend my 60 day window to cover our day for Pandora?  Note that there is 6 in our family so a single value room wouldn't be enough to accomodate us.  We wouldn't be using the room just using it for the FP+ window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mbrittb00 said:


> Meaning for our May 27th day for Pandora we would be limited to a 30 day window and considering the situation I'm expecting there to not be much left available for any of the Pandora attractions.


No. You will be able to book FPs 60 days before May 27th. It's because your 60-day window begins to roll forward each day beginning with your first offsite day. 

See the Split Stay section of this thread.


----------



## mbrittb00

hiroMYhero said:


> No. You will be able to book FPs 60 days before May 27th. It's because your 60-day window begins to roll forward each day beginning with your first offsite day.
> 
> See the Split Stay section of this thread.



I did read that section, but the wording is not 100% clear.




> Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



So for my case, we check in on May 21st and Check out on May 25th.  Our FP+ booking window opens up on March 22, and at that time we can make FP+ reservations for our entire onsite stay (i.e. May 21 - May 25th).   What isn't 100% clear is how the "roll forward" actually works.  If I read the post literally, then on our last day (May 26th) I could still make FP+ reservations 60 days in advance (i.e. July 25th) assuming I have a valid ticket with available days, even if I'm not planning to stay onsite during a potential July trip.  Is this correct?  Just seems a bit odd.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mbrittb00 said:


> I did read that section, but the wording is not 100% clear.


Really? I wrote that section as well as my reply above. 



mbrittb00 said:


> If I read the post literally, then on our last day (May 26th) I could still make FP+ reservations 60 days in advance (i.e. July 25th) assuming I have a valid ticket with available days, even if I'm not planning to stay onsite during a potential July trip. Is this correct? Just seems a bit odd.


Yes it's true. It's how Disney's software works. 60-day window opens and rolls until the guests check out of their onsite reservation - all based on when the ITs are awake.  

That's why guests take advantage of Throwaway Room perks. See that Sticky on the TPAS board.


----------



## mbrittb00

Thanks.  I had read that one too.  Guess I just wasn't believing it. )


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Can you please expand on how FP's for paid events works?  I plan on purchasing MNSSHP tix with a DVC discount.  I would like to purchase the tix in advance in case they were to sell out.  Will the tickets automatically be put into my MDE account or will I link them in myself?  Also, if I have an onsite reservation in my MDE, then I can use those tix to reserve 3 FP for that day 60 days in advance, correct?  If I'm offsite, I can use the tix to reserve FP 30 days in advance?  TIA!


----------



## siskaren

magickingdomprincess said:


> Can you please expand on how FP's for paid events works?  I plan on purchasing MNSSHP tix with a DVC discount.  I would like to purchase the tix in advance in case they were to sell out.  Will the tickets automatically be put into my MDE account or will I link them in myself?  Also, if I have an onsite reservation in my MDE, then I can use those tix to reserve 3 FP for that day 60 days in advance, correct?  If I'm offsite, I can use the tix to reserve FP 30 days in advance?  TIA!



FP isn't available during parties.


----------



## BJ7644

magickingdomprincess said:


> Can you please expand on how FP's for paid events works?  I plan on purchasing MNSSHP tix with a DVC discount.  I would like to purchase the tix in advance in case they were to sell out.  Will the tickets automatically be put into my MDE account or will I link them in myself?  Also, if I have an onsite reservation in my MDE, then I can use those tix to reserve 3 FP for that day 60 days in advance, correct?  If I'm offsite, I can use the tix to reserve FP 30 days in advance?  TIA!



If you purchase your tickets online while logged in to MDE they would be linked. Not sure about other methods but I wouldn't think it would be difficult to link them. 

The FP rules would be the same, 60 days with a reservation. You can't use FP during the party hours but you can enter at 4 with the party ticket and use them before the official party time.  

Watch the timing when you schedule them and make sure the last one ends before 7 pm. It could be 6:55 or whatever but last year anyone that had a 7:00 or later ending time had that FP cancelled.


----------



## Cluelyss

BJ7644 said:


> If you purchase your tickets online while logged in to MDE they would be linked. Not sure about other methods but I wouldn't think it would be difficult to link them.
> 
> The FP rules would be the same, 60 days with a reservation. You can't use FP during the party hours but you can enter at 4 with the party ticket and use them before the official party time.
> 
> Watch the timing when you schedule them and make sure the last one ends before 7 pm. It could be 6:55 or whatever but last year anyone that had a 7:00 or later ending time had that FP cancelled.


Last year, those after 6:30 were
cancelled, so make sure your first FP on party nights is 3:30-4:30. Also, if you plan to book FPs at another park in the morning, you won't be able to also book FPs at MK on your party ticket. You are still limited to 3 FPs per day, regardless of your ticket entitlements.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dropping in to Alert everyone that the Everything FP+ subforum has been collapsed back into TPAS! This FP FAQ thread by @mesaboy2 will remain as a Sticky at the top of this TPAS forum.

If you have any questions or concerns, please let me or mesaboy2 know.

Thanks!


----------



## disneyholic family

hiroMYhero said:


> Dropping in to Alert everyone that the Everything FP+ subforum has been collapsed back into TPAS! This FP FAQ thread by @mesaboy2 will remain as a Sticky at the top of this TPAS forum.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, please let me or mesaboy2 know.
> 
> Thanks!



so where is the best place to post questions?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneyholic family said:


> so where is the best place to post questions?


FP questions are best posted here in @mesaboy2's Sticky. Your question won't be overlooked if posted here, in this FP exclusive thread.


----------



## HydroGuy

It appears like no one has seen anything yet about the two Pandora rides and FP. It seems like we should be getting info soon. Anyone who books a 10 night vacation at a Disney resort starting on May 17 should see FPs for May 27.

Further, someone could book a "test" refundable 10 night stay at a Disney resort today with the resort day starting on May 17 and if they have an unused WDW ticket linked they should be able to see what things look like on May 27. Then they could cancel their reservation after they see and report. 

Thoughts?


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Cluelyss said:


> Last year, those after 6:30 were
> cancelled, so make sure your first FP on party nights is 3:30-4:30. Also, if you plan to book FPs at another park in the morning, you won't be able to also book FPs at MK on your party ticket. You are still limited to 3 FPs per day, regardless of your ticket entitlements.



Sorry, I should have specified in my question that I would be booking FP during the 3:30 - 6:30 time period that's been allowed the past few years, not during actual party. I'm trying to decide whether or not to link them to my MDE or not. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

magickingdomprincess said:


> Sorry, I should have specified in my question that I would be booking FP during the 3:30 - 6:30 time period that's been allowed the past few years, not during actual party. I'm trying to decide whether or not to link them to my MDE or not. Thanks!


Link them to fake names/phantoms in your MDE account and then book the FPs. Use the party tickets at the FP entrances.


----------



## DLmama

When booking FP+, is it best to book by park or get the popular rides first for the length of your stay and then go back and book the rest of the park?

For example, if I were to want FEA, the new rides in Pandora, and SDMT on different days, would I book each of those first and then go back to book the rest in Epcot, AK & MK?  Or would I have to book all of AK, then Epcot, then MK?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DLmama said:


> For example, if I were to want FEA, the new rides in Pandora, and SDMT on different days, would I book each of those first and then go back to book the rest in Epcot, AK & MK?


Yes. Begin with your top priority rides and then do the filler rides later. You'll have an advantage over the people who are booking FPs for complete days  before moving to another day.


----------



## baler31

4th FP question..

Can you book your 4th right after you scan your 1st booked FP?  Saw this on another thread.  We have always booked after scanning the 3rd.


----------



## disneyholic family

hiroMYhero said:


> FP questions are best posted here in @mesaboy2's Sticky. Your question won't be overlooked if posted here, in this FP exclusive thread.



thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

baler31 said:


> 4th FP question..
> 
> Can you book your 4th right after you scan your 1st booked FP?  Saw this on another thread.  We have always booked after scanning the 3rd.


Scan your 3rd FP and then immediately book your 4th.

Booking after scanning FP#1 is for Park Hopping when only 1 or 2 FPs have initially been booked.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

hiroMYhero said:


> Link them to fake names/phantoms in your MDE account and then book the FPs. Use the party tickets at the FP entrances.



Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

HydroGuy said:


> It appears like no one has seen anything yet about the two Pandora rides and FP. It seems like we should be getting info soon. Anyone who books a 10 night vacation at a Disney resort starting on May 17 should see FPs for May 27.
> 
> Further, someone could book a "test" refundable 10 night stay at a Disney resort today with the resort day starting on May 17 and if they have an unused WDW ticket linked they should be able to see what things look like on May 27. Then they could cancel their reservation after they see and report.
> 
> Thoughts?


Are you volunteering?


----------



## HydroGuy

Cluelyss said:


> Are you volunteering?


Maybe!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HydroGuy said:


> Maybe!


On Saturday, which strategy will you use for booking for AK? Book only 1 FP and leave 2 available, or, book all 3 and then Modify as soon as Pandora FPs open?


----------



## HydroGuy

hiroMYhero said:


> On Saturday, which strategy will you use for booking for AK? Book only 1 FP and leave 2 available, or, book all 3 and then Modify as soon as Pandora FPs open?


LOL, seriously I was going to ask you what you think is best based on the April 27 FP guess.

Unlike SDMT and FEA reported earlier, there are now of course _two _rides opening on the same day. And no one knows if WDW will introduce tiered FPs to AK. So both of those differences from SDMT and FEA make it more challenging.

What I am inclined to do at this point is to book 3 FPs for May 27 then modify on April 27 (assuming that is indeed the day). I was already planning to get only one FP between FoP and NRJ (can we start using acronyms yet? ) and standby the other ride by arriving super early to AK (7AM??) for an 8AM EMH.

This is a surprise trip for my travel companion who has never been to WDW so we have to hit all the normal AK things too. So I have decided to use one of my FPs on May 27 for RoL. And the other probably for EE.

I also have decided after much thought to come back to AK on the 28th in the evening after resting all of the 28th during the day. I will use the 3 FPs on the 28th for at least one evening ride of FoP or NRJ or both if they are not tiered. That hopefully will get us two rides on FoP and NRJ. If not we may just tough out Standby on the eve of the 28th for the ride we do not FP.

All thoughts and critiques are welcome!


----------



## Cluelyss

So assuming tiers are introduced, what do we think will be tier 1? Obviously both Pandora rides....but what else? ROL? EE? KS? I wonder what happens if you have 2 (or 3) of those booked prior to 4/27....would you have the option to modify all of them to the Pandora tier 1's? I have June trip booked and am willing to test any theories as well!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HydroGuy said:


> What I am inclined to do at this point is to book 3 FPs for May 27 then modify on April 27 (assuming that is indeed the day).


Because your FP#1 and FP#2 will be at night(?), that does leave most of your day not blocked off when trying for Pandora for FP#3.

I would leave FP#3 open because when you go to book it, the system will have a wide variety of availability of rides and times from which to choose.

I have a Barnstormer "research" FP booked for next week. When I tap "Modify" the system has to search specific Barnstormer availability and then all ride availability after that.

With an open FP slot, the system begins with total ride availability and isn't encumbered by a specific ride Search.



HydroGuy said:


> FoP and NRJ (can we start using acronyms yet?)


Yes and I believe @rteetz and @mesaboy2 will agree. @rteetz has suffered enough by me asking him about the "banshee ride" and the "boat ride." 



Cluelyss said:


> So assuming tiers are introduced, what do we think will be tier 1


I think EE and FOLK would be good Tier 1s because you can still ride or enter Standby without horrendous waits. Standby at Safari can be much too long to be a Tier 1 and grouped with the Pandora rides.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> On Saturday, which strategy will you use for booking for AK? Book only 1 FP and leave 2 available, or, book all 3 and then Modify as soon as Pandora FPs open?


My FP day is April 4th. I am booking ROL for both of my potential AK days, and probably EE for both days as well. I think Character Spot for day 1 and a "dusk" safari day 2. I plan to hit KS at RD on my AK day 1 but if AK goes to tiers, especially if FoP, NRJ, and ROL go to tier 1, I will do NRJ at RD, split my FP for FoP and EE (I don't do simulator rides and DH doesn't do roller coasters), and depending upon the tiering of KS, book that for day 1 or keep Character Spot. ROL would be kept for day 2.


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> So assuming tiers are introduced, what do we think will be tier 1? Obviously both Pandora rides....but what else? ROL? EE? KS? I wonder what happens if you have 2 (or 3) of those booked prior to 4/27....would you have the option to modify all of them to the Pandora tier 1's? I have June trip booked and am willing to test any theories as well!


My hope would be only FoP, NRJ, and ROL. But I could deal with EE if it did go to tier 1, but it would be annoying. LOL. I'm really hoping KS does not go to tier 1.

That's a good question about what would they do if you had 2 tier 1's booked. If they only do ROL and the Pandora rides, that would not be an issue as no one would have 2 tier 1's booked already.


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> If they only do ROL and the Pandora rides, that would not be an issue as no one would have 2 tier 1's booked already.


That's a good point, but I can't imagine not including EE or KS as a tier 1? 

I may just play the odds and book all 3 just to see what happens! (ROL, EE and KS!) Obviously my plans will all change once the Pandora rides are introduced, but my curiosity won't let me not book something! I just hope it won't be a cancel and rebook to get the new rides / tiers to populate (assuming they move to tiers).


----------



## crazylady

Can someone please point me to the post which explains how to change your 2nd and 3rd FP to a different park than your 1st?


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> That's a good point, but I can't imagine not including EE or KS as a tier 1?
> 
> I may just play the odds and book all 3 just to see what happens! (ROL, EE and KS!) Obviously my plans will all change once the Pandora rides are introduced, but my curiosity won't let me not book something! I just hope it won't be a cancel and rebook to get the new rides / tiers to populate (assuming they move to tiers).


For my AK day 2, I am going to book all 3, as well. Not just for the curiosity factor but it will be interesting to see what happens.

I just wish they would go ahead and announce tiers or not. I mean, even if they don't allow us to book the FPs, at least clue us in to what is going to happen...but I guess that is too much to ask, huh?


----------



## HydroGuy

hiroMYhero said:


> Because your FP#1 and FP#2 will be at night(?), that does leave most of your day not blocked off when trying for Pandora for FP#3.
> 
> I would leave FP#3 open because when you go to book it, the system will have a wide variety of availability of rides and times from which to choose.
> 
> I have a Barnstormer "research" FP booked for next week. When I tap "Modify" the system has to search specific Barnstormer availability and then all ride availability after that.
> 
> With an open FP slot, the system begins with total ride availability and isn't encumbered by a specific ride Search.


Thanks for the tip. I think I will only book 2 FPs each day at AK.


----------



## hiroMYhero

crazylady said:


> Can someone please point me to the post which explains how to change your 2nd and 3rd FP to a different park than your 1st?


The directions can be found in this thread in the park hopping section:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## HydroGuy

ArielSRL said:


> I just wish they would go ahead and announce tiers or not. I mean, even if they don't allow us to book the FPs, at least clue us in to what is going to happen...but I guess that is too much to ask, huh?


It would seem strange (and pretty unfair) for WDW to allow FP booking for say EE+KS+ROL on or after May 27 and then later come back and say "Sorry, those are in different tiers now and you have to change them".

I am not a close observer of WDW like many of you, but it would seem to me if they were to introduce tiers, it would be something like this (because of the unfairness I referenced):

Tier 1 (select one)
FoP
NRJ

Tier 2 (select two)
Everything else

They could do this without disrupting anyone's prior FP plans.


----------



## ArielSRL

HydroGuy said:


> It would seem strange (and pretty unfair) for WDW to allow FP booking for say EE+KS+ROL on or after May 27 and then later come back and say "Sorry, those are in different tiers now and you have to change them".
> 
> I am not a close observer of WDW like many of you, but it would seem to me if they were to introduce tiers, it would be something like this (because of the unfairness I referenced):
> 
> Tier 1 (select one)
> FoP
> NRJ
> 
> Tier 2 (select two)
> Everything else
> 
> They could do this without disrupting anyone's prior FP plans.


I'm certainly a fan of this plan! But they could actually make ONE of the attractions you mentioned a tier 1 and then no one would currently have more than one tier 1 booked. Yes, you would have to change that *new* tier 1 if you wanted to schedule a Pandora ride, but one would not have to change anything if they wanted to keep their current FP schedule. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## CJK

When Epcot changed into a tiered park, I had already booked my fast passes - Soarin', Test Track and something else (I can't remember what!). Anyway, my fast passes were not suddenly cancelled, and they went on as planned. The only thing that was important to note, was that I couldn't make any changes to my fast passes. If I did, one of the tier 1 attractions would be cancelled. I'm not sure if this is how it would work in AK if that went to a tiered park, but this is what happened for me in Epcot.


----------



## Cluelyss

CJK said:


> When Epcot changed into a tiered park, I had already booked my fast passes - Soarin', Test Track and something else (I can't remember what!). Anyway, my fast passes were not suddenly cancelled, and they went on as planned. The only thing that was important to note, was that I couldn't make any changes to my fast passes. If I did, one of the tier 1 attractions would be cancelled. I'm not sure if this is how it would work in AK if that went to a tiered park, but this is what happened for me in Epcot.


This is good to know. Maybe I will have to consider strategy for booking after all!


----------



## HydroGuy

CJK said:


> When Epcot changed into a tiered park, I had already booked my fast passes - Soarin', Test Track and something else (I can't remember what!). Anyway, my fast passes were not suddenly cancelled, and they went on as planned. The only thing that was important to note, was that I couldn't make any changes to my fast passes. If I did, one of the tier 1 attractions would be cancelled. I'm not sure if this is how it would work in AK if that went to a tiered park, but this is what happened for me in Epcot.


I thought Epcot was tiered from the beginning of FP+. It sounds like it was not?


----------



## CJK

HydroGuy said:


> I thought Epcot was tiered from the beginning of FP+. It sounds like it was not?


I'm not sure of specific dates, but there must've been a short window when you could book anything in Epcot. There was a panic at the time, with people being worried that their fast passes would be cancelled if they had more than one tier 1 attraction booked, but as I mentioned, it wasn't a problem.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

I booked FP+ for Soarin' and Test Track for Nov. 2013 trip. They switched to tiers before the trip but after I booked.


----------



## firstwdw

Trying to secure a morning fast pass time for the Tomorrowland Speedway on April 19. It seems as though they did not update the fast passes for this attraction when they extended the park hours to a 7am emh. No fast passes before 10:50am and none after 9:30pm(but park has emh till 2am) but yet lots of other popular rides have 8am avail?


----------



## hiroMYhero

firstwdw said:


> Trying to secure a morning fast pass time for the Tomorrowland Speedway on April 19. It seems as though they did not update the fast passes for this attraction when they extended the park hours to a 7am emh. No fast passes before 10:50am and none after 9:30pm(but park has emh till 2am) but yet lots of other popular rides have 8am avail?


FPs are not available during EMH - morning or evening.

Do you have other FPs booked during the 8:00 - 10:00a time period?


----------



## firstwdw

hiroMYhero said:


> FPs are not available during EMH - morning or evening.
> 
> Do you have other FPs booked during the 8:00 - 10:00a time period?



yes, I have one booked 9:50-10:50. Makes sense fast passes aren't bookable from 7-8am but now the park opens at 8am so I would have thought they would have had some early 8am ones. The popular rides like Space Mt, BTMR all have availability. just seems odd but it's ok-we will hopefully do ok without fast passes since we are taking a break after lunch. I have the ones I want booked for 6:30 that same night. Just found it really strange that of all rides, the speedway didn't have availability!


----------



## 5terre

I thought I read somewhere that you could skip your FP windows and still book a 2nd tier 1 at Epcot, but can't find this anywhere.  Is this right?  I have SSE, Turtle Talk, and then FEA.  I'm planning on Turtle Talk standby, and not using the FP, to avoid backtracking (doing Soarin at RD).  Will this work, or will I need to actually tap both 2nd tiers first?


----------



## hiroMYhero

5terre said:


> I thought I read somewhere that you could skip your FP windows and still book a 2nd tier 1 at Epcot, but can't find this anywhere.  Is this right?  I have SSE, Turtle Talk, and then FEA.  I'm planning on Turtle Talk standby, and not using the FP, to avoid backtracking (doing Soarin at RD).  Will this work, or will I need to actually tap both 2nd tiers first?


The steps for allowing Tier 2s to expire and booking a 2nd Tier 1 are explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM linked in the OP and in @mesaboy2's signature:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## FoxC63

hiroMYhero said:


> Link them to fake names/phantoms in your MDE account and then book the FPs. Use the party tickets at the FP entrances.



So just to be clear, in my MDE I have Tom, Billy & Sandy with RO reservations and linked Memory Maker and UCT 5 day park tickets - If I purchase MNSSHP and add fake/phantom names to my MDE - Jojo, Minnie & Barnie I can get three additional FP before the party officially starts at 7pm? If I do this will it affect Memory Maker?  
Also I read here that people with RO reservations were able to book their FP 61 days in advance - is this still true?
Can we also book ADR's 181 Days in advance?


----------



## mommyboys3

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I booked FP+ for Soarin' and Test Track for Nov. 2013 trip. They switched to tiers before the trip but after I booked.



I did the same in Nov 2013. In fact, that trip was FP perfection. They were just testing FP+ so we had all of them (with no tiering) and we were still issued cards so we could still get paper FP's.  It was great.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FoxC63 said:


> So just to be clear, in my MDE I have Tom, Billy & Sandy with RO reservations and linked Memory Maker and UCT 5 day park tickets - If I purchase MNSSHP and add fake/phantom names to my MDE - Jojo, Minnie & Barnie I can get three additional FP before the party officially starts at 7pm? If I do this will it affect Memory Maker?
> Also I read here that people with RO reservations were able to book their FP 61 days in advance - is this still true?
> Can we also book ADR's 181 Days in advance?


Hi Thia,
Yes for the phantoms and they do need the hard, plastic party tickets to enter the Party and FP lines.

It doesn't affect MM because MM is linked to the MDE account and not affected by any type of ticket usage. Always have a linked MagicBand with you for the linkage of ride photos and ride videos.

I'm not sure about RO getting 61 days but you may as well try. Not sure about ADRs either.

I know the 60-day window was posted in the MNSSHP thread as "umbrella-ing" over for the phantoms and that's true if regular tickets are linked to offsite guests or phantoms. With the Party Tickets, last year it was noted by many MNSSHP-goers that the MNSSHP ticket could not "fit" under the umbrella and was relegated to a 30-day window. That may also occur this year.


----------



## FoxC63

Thank you.

Should I add these Phantom names now before I purchase my MNSSHP tickets and then assign those tickets to them? PM if you feel the need.  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Should I add these Phantom names now before I purchase my MNSSHP tickets and then assign those tickets to them? PM if you feel the need.  Thanks!


Easily added now. As soon as you link the plastic ticket, it forever remains linked to the phantom/Profile line.


----------



## amberche

Hi! Can somehow direct me to a post or tell me how to complete the following. I have a 4 day ticket and booked my fast passes for the 4 days. However I want to see about switching a day booked to a day I don't have any fast passes. Is there a way to check availability for the day I want to switch to? I don't want to cancel any fast passes. Thank you! I'm using the mde  app on my iPad.


----------



## hiroMYhero

amberche said:


> Hi! Can somehow direct me to a post or tell me how to complete the following. I have a 4 day ticket and booked my fast passes for the 4 days. However I want to see about switching a day booked to a day I don't have any fast passes. Is there a way to check availability for the day I want to switch to? I don't want to cancel any fast passes. Thank you! I'm using the mde  app on my iPad.


Unfortunately, you'll need to choose a day to Cancel and then search FPs for the new day. You have to free up a ticket entitlement to "open" the window for the new day.

Another option is to post the new park date here and see if anyone with valid tickets can check FP availability for you.


----------



## rteetz

FPs start tomorrow for Pandora 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/


----------



## mesaboy2

rteetz said:


> FPs start tomorrow for Pandora
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/



See Post #8.


----------



## KalamityJane

We are planning on being at WDW on site both before and after our EBTA cruise in May. We will be upgrading to APs there, but currently, about half of the extended family has Discover Disney passes. Can I retain the FPs that I have (let's say 3 out of 4 days are used on the Discover Disney passes with FPs), and book for Pandora with the last day that is not used for when we are there at the end of May?

ETA: they will be APs and we are not trying to use the last day over 14 days later, just trying to book FPs with a gap of bigger than 14 days in between 2 on site stays.

ETA: Answered my own question because the tickets are blocked out from May 27- June 9 for Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Spoisal

I think I know the answer to this question, but I need confirmation that my thinking is correct.  If I have a back to back room only split stay 15 nights total (10 nights + 5 nights)....let's say July 1 to 10 and then July 11-15.  And I only have a 6 day ticket.  On May 1 (60 days before July 1), can I book fastpasses for July 14th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Spoisal said:


> I think I know the answer to this question, but I need confirmation that my thinking is correct.  If I have a back to back room only split stay 15 nights total (10 nights + 5 nights)....let's say July 1 to 10 and then July 11-15.  And I only have a 6 day ticket.  On May 1 (60 days before July 1), can I book fastpasses for July 14th?


Yes. You can book FPs for the 6 park days of your choosing that are within your open booking window.


----------



## TheJay

Hi everyone, newbie from Germany here. Will have my first (unfortunately very short) visit to WDW after almost 15 years this spring and can't wait to get there! I do have a few of questions and I hope it's ok to post them here. We won't have our tickets until we actually get to the park and we plan to start our day at Epcot. Would it be possible, once at the park, to connect our tickets to FastPass+ (via the app) AND then select rides for another park? I have read that it used to be only possible for rides at the park you're in at that moment, at least if done at the kiosks. 
My second question is more of an itinerary one. We only have one full day at WDW and I've picked some rides at different parks that I would love to include here. I'm not really sure if it's possible at all without completely running around like a squirrel. The rides are the following:

Epcot: Test Track, Mission Space, Soarin' + 1-2 hours of strolling...
Hollywood Studios: Great Movie Ride, Tower of Terror + a show...
Magic Kingdom: Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Peter Pan's Flight, Buzz, Splash Mountain

Anything else would be a nice add-on. Thoughts?

Anyways, great to be part of this place now!


----------



## ArielSRL

@hiroMYhero I book FPs in a little over a week. I know to do Pandora first (FoP for just DH on day 5 of booking window - Soarin is about my limit for simulator rides, and NRJ for all on day 7 of booking window).

Here is my question, though I think I know the answer. My guess would be to schedule FEA for all on day 6 of my booking window next, however, I want to schedule 7DMT for my first day in the park. More specifically, around 5ish for just me and it's actually day 2 of my window bc no parks on day 1 of my window....so would I still do FEA before 7DMT?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> @hiroMYhero I book FPs in a little over a week. I know to do Pandora first (FoP for just DH on day 5 of booking window - Soarin is about my limit for simulator rides, and NRJ for all on day 7 of booking window).
> 
> Here is my question, though I think I know the answer. My guess would be to schedule FEA for all on day 6 of my booking window next, however, I want to schedule 7DMT for my first day in the park. More specifically, around 5ish for just me and it's actually day 2 of my window bc no parks on day 1 of my window....so would I still do FEA before 7DMT?


Yes, because FEA is for a larger group. It'll be easier to find 1 for 7D for that later slot. 

Or, have DH online at the same time to book 7D as you are booking FEA.


----------



## dizneeat

*Hello from Austria!*



TheJay said:


> We won't have our tickets until we actually get to the park and we plan to start our day at Epcot. Would it be possible, once at the park, to connect our tickets to FastPass+ (via the app)



*Easiest way - create a MDE account on the Disney website - if you have a reservation number for your tickets (if bought on the WDW site) you can connect them that way. Be aware that booking FP+ is open for onsite guests 60 days before they arrive! 
If your tickets are connected to MDE you can select FP+ via your phone (app) - and this works for the other parks as well. But be aware that you cannot book 1 ride at each park. You initially have 3 FP rides you can pick at the same park (if you book early they can be as close as an hour apart!) you can then book one FP at a time but be aware that they cannot overlap!!*



TheJay said:


> We only have one full day at WDW and I've picked some rides at different parks that I would love to include here.



*You need a Hopper Ticket to do so!*



TheJay said:


> Epcot: Test Track, Mission Space, Soarin' + 1-2 hours of strolling...
> Hollywood Studios: Great Movie Ride, Tower of Terror + a show...
> Magic Kingdom: Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Peter Pan's Flight, Buzz, Splash Mountain



*Let me tell you that you picked some great rides, but ..........
You cannot do it in one day! Especially if you can only pick FP when you arrive. The selection will not be great (resort guests can pick their FP 60 days out and everyone else 30 days out) and you will not be able to have many time slots left for the "big" rides, if any! Test Track and Soarin are both tier 1 (you can only pick one initially with your three FP picks) and lines get LONG - you might be "stuck" in the line at Soarin for over an hour, same goes for TT and MS is usually a shorter wait, but it takes time to be divided into teams and then ride - so this already takes up a huge part of your day (not including strolling through WS). 
Then you have to get to DHS - If you are not parked at Epcot you can use the Friendship Boats to Studios. ToT can easily get 45 minutes to an hour line, so does GMR, what about Toy Story Mania? Again a long line. 
Off to MK - again, you need to get to the park - driving from HS to MK takes about 20 minutes, this does not include getting to your car if parked at HS, then parking your car at MK, using a tram to get to TTC, ride the monorail or boat to MK.
If you cannot get a FP for Peter Pan, then this might be your longest line. What about all the new rides at Fantasyland? Little Mermaid, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train or classics like Thunder Mountain and Jungle Cruise? Very unique rides.
You can do all three parks if you get there at rope drop and stay until closing, but I doubt you will get half of the rides done, especially if you can only pick your FP at the kiosks.
Once you have 10 posts you can Private Message people on the DIS - much easier to answer your questions than doing it on this thread.*


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, because FEA is for a larger group. It'll be easier to find 1 for 7D for that later slot.
> 
> Or, have DH online at the same time to book 7D as you are booking FEA.


That's what I figured but I wanted to make sure. DH would probably accidentally delete the ones I'd booked...lol! That's probably not true but he wants nothing to do with any of the planning part! I'm thinking it can't be that hard to get 1 for 7D right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> I'm thinking it can't be that hard to get 1 for 7D right


At 61 days out, finding FP late in the day shouldnt be difficult.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> At 61 days out, finding FP late in the day shouldnt be difficult.


Great, thanks! And do you have any idea at this point if FoP for 1 around 10:30 on day 5 should be before NRJ for all late evening on day 7?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Great, thanks! And do you have any idea at this point if FoP for 1 around 10:30 on day 5 should be before NRJ for all late evening on day 7?


Maybe NRJ because more families will be booking that - and one of the main booking tips is to begin with the last day of the trip? Finding 1 for FoP should be easier unless you do have a really tight schedule for Day#5.

And no one knows yet if FoP will have Single Rider.


----------



## TheJay

dizneeat said:


> *Easiest way - create a MDE account on the Disney website - if you have a reservation number for your tickets (if bought on the WDW site) you can connect them that way.*




Thanks for the reply  We already have an account on MDE, but we won't have access to a reservation number until we're there, so that won't help unfortunately.


*


dizneeat said:



			You need a Hopper Ticket to do so!
		
Click to expand...

*
We will have one 


*


dizneeat said:



			Let me tell you that you picked some great rides, but ..........
You cannot do it in one day!
		
Click to expand...

*
That's bad news of course  I was leaving out some of the new rides (Seven Dwarfs especially) because of the long lines. It's not that I wouldn't want to get on those rides, but adding them would make everything else 100% impossible, I guess. We could leave out Mission Space, ToT and Buzz, as we're not really huge fans of drop towers and interactive dark rides anyways. Would that change anything at all? Oh and we won't have a car, so we will have to use a bus/ monorail combo. Thanks again for helping


----------



## preemiemama

TheJay said:


> That's bad news of course  I was leaving out some of the new rides (Seven Dwarfs especially) because of the long lines. It's not that I wouldn't want to get on those rides, but adding them would make everything else 100% impossible, I guess. We could leave out Mission Space, ToT and Buzz, as we're not really huge fans of drop towers and interactive dark rides anyways. Would that change anything at all? Oh and we won't have a car, so we will have to use a bus/ monorail combo. Thanks again for helping



One thing you may be able to utilize, if you don't mind an added expense, is the new park-to-park express transportation.  That would help minimize your travel times between parks since you don't have a car.  I thought it was about $15 a day or maybe $25-30 for the week?  

When we were there last summer, both Toy Story and Soarin had 30 min waits midday.  This was a result of the additional track/theater that had been added.  Not that waits could not go up to 45 mins-1 hour (or more) if it gets very crowded, but these rides are not the monster waits that they once were.  TOT can also get long, but if both sides are operational it can stay manageable.

I believe (@hiroMYhero can correct me if I am wrong!) that you can FP just one ride (or 2) instead of all 3 in one park, and then make one for the next park right away.  So, if you FP Soarin, while in line you could make a FP for TOT...  

Also, in my experience, there have been more FP at MK later in the evening.  My family of 3 was able to easily get Thunder or Splash Mts most evenings in July, and once even got 7 Dwarfs.  Buzz also tends to have availability later in the day.  I would save MK for last- the wait times also drop during the fireworks show/last hour or 2 of operations.  (We also waited standby one night for about 25 minutes for 7 Dwarfs.)  

Good luck- and enjoy your day!


----------



## hiroMYhero

preemiemama said:


> I believe (@hiroMYhero can correct me if I am wrong!) that you can FP just one ride (or 2) instead of all 3 in one park, and then make one for the next park right away. So, if you FP Soarin, while in line you could make a FP for TOT...


Perfect!

And if only 1 FP is booked for Park#1, when going onto the app when in the FP#1 line, 1 FP can be booked for Park#2 and another FP can be booked for Park#3.


----------



## dizneeat

hiroMYhero said:


> Perfect!
> 
> And if only 1 FP is booked for Park#1, when going onto the app when in the FP#1 line, 1 FP can be booked for Park#2 and another FP can be booked for Park#3.



*The only problem I see is that he can only book his first FP at a kiosk at the park - I do mine 60 days out, so I have little experience with same day, but we did not have a huge choice of rides to change to when we tried day of. And we were there for close to three weeks last summer. 
*


----------



## hiroMYhero

dizneeat said:


> *The only problem I see is that he can only book his first FP at a kiosk at the park - I do mine 60 days out, so I have little experience with same day, but we did not have a huge choice of rides to change to when we tried day of. And we were there for close to three weeks last summer. *


@TheJay already has an MDE account set up so as soon as he links his-one-day parkhopper, he can use the app rather than try to find an available kiosk.

Even if top rides can't be booked, at least he knows he can ride something in each park he visits.


----------



## TheJay

preemiemama said:


> One thing you may be able to utilize, if you don't mind an added expense, is the new park-to-park express transportation.  That would help minimize your travel times between parks since you don't have a car.  I thought it was about $15 a day or maybe $25-30 for the week?



That sounds excellent! First time I'm hearing about this. Extra expenses are absolutely fine and 15 USD a day sounds more than fair.



preemiemama said:


> Also, in my experience, there have been more FP at MK later in the evening.  My family of 3 was able to easily get Thunder or Splash Mts most evenings in July, and once even got 7 Dwarfs.  Buzz also tends to have availability later in the day.  I would save MK for last- the wait times also drop during the fireworks show/last hour or 2 of operations.  (We also waited standby one night for about 25 minutes for 7 Dwarfs.)



That's quite encouraging  We were already thinking to save MK for last.



preemiemama said:


> Good luck- and enjoy your day!



Much appreciated!



hiroMYhero said:


> @TheJay already has an MDE account set up so as soon as he links his-one-day parkhopper, he can use the app rather than try to find an available kiosk.



Good to know! That'll save at least some time.



hiroMYhero said:


> Even if top rides can't be booked, at least he knows he can ride something in each park he visits.



Which is definitely the main goal. Sure it would be nice to ride all the big ones, but I think I'd be happier leaving WDW with a bit more variety of rides done, rather than spending all day in the lines of 4 or 5 rides....if that makes any sense.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Maybe NRJ because more families will be booking that - and one of the main booking tips is to begin with the last day of the trip? Finding 1 for FoP should be easier unless you do have a really tight schedule for Day#5.
> 
> And no one knows yet if FoP will have Single Rider.


Thanks again!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheJay said:


> That sounds excellent! First time I'm hearing about this. Extra expenses are absolutely fine and 15 USD a day sounds more than fair.
> 
> Good to know! That'll save at least some time.
> 
> Which is definitely the main goal. Sure it would be nice to ride all the big ones, but I think I'd be happier leaving WDW with a bit more variety of rides done, rather than spending all day in the lines of 4 or 5 rides....if that makes any sense.


Here's info:
New Express Transportation: $19/day or $29/week; Schedule: Page 1 - Post #1


----------



## Spoisal

hiroMYhero said:


> Perfect!
> 
> And if only 1 FP is booked for Park#1, when going onto the app when in the FP#1 line, 1 FP can be booked for Park#2 and another FP can be booked for Park#3.



ok - I seriously can't keep up with all of the changes since the last time I visited and used FP+.  SO....with a parkhopper I can book my 3 initial fastpasses in 3 different parks?  Can they all 3 be Tier 1?  Is the catch that I can't book #2 or #3 60 days in advance?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Spoisal said:


> ok - I seriously can't keep up with all of the changes since the last time I visited and used FP+.  SO....with a parkhopper I can book my 3 initial fastpasses in 3 different parks?  Can they all 3 be Tier 1?  Is the catch that I can't book #2 or #3 60 days in advance?


Pre-book 1 of your 3. Tier 1 if available depending on park.

Enter FP#1's line and book for Park#2 - Tier 1 if available. Book FP#3 at this time, too, for Park#2, #3 or #4. Tiers don't matter when hopping.


----------



## siskaren

Spoisal said:


> ok - I seriously can't keep up with all of the changes since the last time I visited and used FP+.  SO....with a parkhopper I can book my 3 initial fastpasses in 3 different parks?  Can they all 3 be Tier 1?  Is the catch that I can't book #2 or #3 60 days in advance?



No, you can't book your initial 3 in more than 1 park. What you can do is book 1 in one park and then once you tap your magic band for that ride, then you can book a FP for a second park.


----------



## Spoisal

hiroMYhero said:


> Pre-book 1 of your 3. Tier 1 if available depending on park.
> 
> Enter FP#1's line and book for Park#2 - Tier 1 if available. Book FP#3 at this time, too, for Park#2, #3 or #4. Tiers don't matter when hopping.



This is great - I must have been living under a rock!  Thanks!


----------



## Spoisal

One last question .....I assume I can't make any attempts at a 4th fastpass until I have used (or tapped) 3.  So if I schedule 3 FP at MK, I can't book FP 4 while in line for FP 1, correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Spoisal said:


> This is great - I must have been living under a rock!  Thanks!


The FP FAQ ADDENDUM is linked at the bottom of mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Spoisal said:


> One last question .....I assume I can't make any attempts at a 4th fastpass until I have used (or tapped) 3.  So if I schedule 3 FP at MK, I can't book FP 4 while in line for FP 1, correct?


Correct. This only applies to your initial 3 FPs for the day. Then, 4th FP from the App goes into effect.


----------



## Spoisal

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP FAQ ADDENDUM is linked at the bottom of mesaboy2's Signature.



THIS!  Thank you!


----------



## bashuck

I have extra passes used exclusively for booking extra FP at 60 day mark to go along with our annual passes.  Mistake is it was a 5 day hopper and some trips are more than 5 days.  Can I add days to it without first activating it, and if so would that change it to the type of tickets that expire every year.  These were bought before that recent change.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bashuck said:


> I have extra passes used exclusively for booking extra FP at 60 day mark to go along with our annual passes.  Mistake is it was a 5 day hopper and some trips are more than 5 days.  Can I add days to it without first activating it, and if so would that change it to the type of tickets that expire every year.  These were bought before that recent change.


Booking FPs with extra tickets can no longer be discussed on DIS because Disney changed the wording in their Terms of Service. Tickets used to book FPs must be used to enter the park and then the subsequent access to the FP line.

There is a Ticket Sticky by @Robo at the top of this forum where he can better address your ticket upgrade.


----------



## goofy78

Can someone confirm something for me? My FP 60 days is tomorrow. I have AP's that are linked to my MDE. Right now I can only see 30 days ahead. I thought you used to be able to see further out but I could be wrong. I just want to be certain that tomorrow I will be able to see my dates available for booking. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## goofy78

Thank you mesaboy2!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

So would you say the rating system on the front page would also help us know what rides would be  good choices to save for day of FP's+?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JadeDarkstar said:


> So would you say the rating system on the front page would also help us know what rides would be  good choices to save for day of FP's+?


I believe so. I have tickets linked to my MDE so occasionally check to see what's available, "day of." 

The ones @mesaboy2 has ranked as "A" aren't often found day of. Almost all others can be found. In AK, because many have RoL booked, it helps to keep rides like EE, Kali, and Dinosaur open and available throughout the day.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Thank You


----------



## hopperfan70

I think I know the answer to this, but have spent a great deal of time trying to find a definitive answer and can't.

I know you can't book more than one FP for any given ride for your 1st 3 FP's on a day (not interested in a 4th), but there is no restriction on booking another FP for a ride you already have a FP for on a different day, correct? IE: I can book 7DMT, Space and Splash for our first day planned at MK, can I book the same exact rides for FP the next day? Or is it ONE FP per ride for the length of your stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hopperfan70 said:


> IE: I can book 7DMT, Space and Splash for our first day planned at MK, can I book the same exact rides for FP the next day?


Yes.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.


You can also book one of your original 3 in your 4th and beyond as well.


----------



## Gator Kate

mesaboy2 said:


> Last Updated:  *March 2017*
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> *If you have a question about how FastPass+ works at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida, the answer is probably already here.*  If not, dialogue on your particular question is welcome.  There are many knowledgeable posters willing to assist.
> 
> The first 12 posts are organized to help readers find answers to FAQs as quickly and as easily as possible.  *They are updated regularly* and reflect current FastPass+ policy, attraction selections, and suggested priorities. *It is not necessary to read the entire thread* for it to be useful for most readers.
> 
> *This thread is not the place for judgment, debate, or argument* on the merits of the FastPass+ system.
> 
> Click on the topic below to access the post that pertains to that aspect of FastPass+.  The following posts are not organized in a Q&A format, but *the answers to these FAQs (and similar ones) are contained within them*.
> 
> *Requirements and Basics*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work?
> Do I need tickets or a room reservation to book FastPass+?
> Can I use FastPass+ if I bought tickets from a third party?
> Do I need MagicBands to use FastPass+?
> Can I use someone else's FastPasses?
> How long does it take to go through the FastPass+ line?
> Why do I need FastPass+ for shows?
> What if an attraction closes during my FastPass window?
> *Booking Windows*
> 
> How many days in advance of my trip can I book FastPasses?
> What time of day can I start booking FastPasses?
> How many days can I book FastPasses for?
> Can I book FastPasses for my entire trip?
> Why can't I see more than 30 days ahead when I have an onsite reservation?
> Why doesn’t my entire party show up in my My Disney Experience account?
> How does FastPass+ work with Annual Passes?
> *Split Stays*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work with split stays?
> *Availability*
> 
> What attractions will be available when my window opens?
> I can't buy tickets until I get there.  What attractions can I get?
> Where can I find out what attractions are still available for my days?
> What attractions can I expect to get after I have used my first 3?
> *Using MDX To Schedule FastPasses*
> 
> How do I use My Disney Experience to schedule FastPasses?
> Should I use the app or the website?
> *Additional / Day-Of FastPasses / Kiosk Locations*
> 
> How do I book additional FastPasses?
> Do I need to use FastPass+ kiosks to book or change them?
> Where are the FastPass+ kiosks located?
> *Suggested Priorities*
> 
> What attractions are good to use FastPass+ on?
> What are tiers and how do they work?
> Which parks have tiers?
> *Strategies*
> 
> Do I need FastPass+ if I am going at a slow time?
> What park should I book FastPasses in if I am park-hopping?
> What time of day should I book FastPasses for?
> How can I schedule FastPasses together for a large group?
> *Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work with the Halloween and Christmas parties?
> Can I use FastPass+ during Extra Magic Hours?
> Can I select FastPasses for an attraction that is scheduled for refurbishment?
> When will FastPasses appear for a new attraction?
> *Addendum*
> 
> Where else can I look for answers to my FastPass+ questions?


----------



## Gator Kate

Is the tier system only for fastpass + or does it apply to any fastpasses made at the park on a given day while you're there? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Gator Kate said:


> Is the tier system only for fastpass + or does it apply to any fastpasses made at the park on a given day while you're there? Thanks!



FastPass+ is all there is.  Are you asking about special cases of guest recovery where you may get comped FPs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gator Kate said:


> Is the tier system only for fastpass + or does it apply to any fastpasses made at the park on a given day while you're there? Thanks!


After your initial 3 FPs where Tiers apply, beyond that there are no Tier restrictions.


----------



## KKB

Any idea how long should I expect it to take to get FPs online?
I have to do 7 days worth of FPs for 6 people. 
I have a plan--what parks on which days, and which rides we hope to get FPs for (plus back ups)
I will be doing this at 6AM Thursday morning (7AM EST)--am supposed to be to work by 8:10 (30 min. drive) but HAVE to be there by 9:45.


----------



## mesaboy2

KKB said:


> *Any idea how long should I expect it to take to get FPs online?*
> I have to do 7 days worth of FPs for 6 people.
> I have a plan--what parks on which days, and which rides we hope to get FPs for (plus back ups)
> I will be doing this at 6AM Thursday morning (7AM EST)--am supposed to be to work by 8:10 (30 min. drive) but HAVE to be there by 9:45.



Maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## KKB

OH SWEET--I was worried!
THANKS!!


----------



## Gator Kate

hiroMYhero said:


> After your initial 3 FPs where Tiers apply, beyond that there are no Tier restrictions.



I guess I thought "fastpass+" was what they were calling the ones made in advance at MDX. So I thought maybe different rules applied to ones made same day at parks. You're saying the tiering is for same day passes as well?


----------



## mesaboy2

Gator Kate said:


> I guess I thought "fastpass+" was what they were calling the ones made in advance at MDX. So I thought maybe different rules applied to ones made same day at parks. You're saying the *tiering is for same day passes as well?*



Yes.  Tiering applies to the first 3 FPs scheduled for a day, whether reserved in advance or day-of.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gator Kate said:


> I guess I thought "fastpass+" was what they were calling the ones made in advance at MDX. So I thought maybe different rules applied to ones made same day at parks. You're saying the tiering is for same day passes as well?


Do you mean for your 4th FP made from the app that day? It can be either Tier. FP#5 can be either Tier and so on.


----------



## Gator Kate

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.  Tiering applies to the first 3 FPs scheduled for a day, whether reserved in advance or day-of.


Thanks, that wasn't clear to me.


----------



## jen7233

Hello, I have a question regarding how FP looks when in MDE, before the 60 day window. In My Disney, clicking on FP link, the calendar pops up but just has March and April calendar in there, with only 30 days out in bold numbers. It won't let me even click the calendar forward to May. Is this normal for the system if not yet at day 60? I'm just curious if I should call or not so that I'm not having issues on my 60th day when I go in to book.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jen7233 said:


> Is this normal for the system if not yet at day 60?


Yes. Exactly 60 days out your complete 60 days + length of Stay window will open.


----------



## HydroGuy

jen7233 said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding how FP looks when in MDE, before the 60 day window. In My Disney, clicking on FP link, the calendar pops up but just has March and April calendar in there, with only 30 days out in bold numbers. It won't let me even click the calendar forward to May. Is this normal for the system if not yet at day 60? I'm just curious if I should call or not so that I'm not having issues on my 60th day when I go in to book.


Normal. From the OP



mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## jen7233

OK, thanks! In a few days I'll be at the 60 day window and able to book FP.


----------



## magpomom

Ok, this is hopefully a quick question, which is probably answered here already, so I apologize for the repeat. I couldn't figure out what to search. 
I have 7 day tickets. If I am booked onsite for 4 days, can I still make FP reservations for 7 days at my 60 day window?


----------



## hiroMYhero

magpomom said:


> Ok, this is hopefully a quick question, which is probably answered here already, so I apologize for the repeat. I couldn't figure out what to search.
> I have 7 day tickets. If I am booked onsite for 4 days, can I still make FP reservations for 7 days at my 60 day window?


When are the other 3 park days? Before or after your onsite stay and have you booked a package?

@mesaboy2 addresses Split Stays in his Split Stay section that's linked to his Signature.


----------



## magpomom

hiroMYhero said:


> When are the other 3 park days? Before or after your onsite stay and have you booked a package?
> 
> @mesaboy2 addresses Split Stays in his Split Stay section that's linked to his Signature.



A 4 day package, 3 days would follow after checkout. I will check out the split stay section as well.


----------



## hiroMYhero

magpomom said:


> A 4 day package, 3 days would follow after checkout. I will check out the split stay section as well.


For the 3 days after the package, you'll be able to book exactly 60 days out from each park day.


----------



## KKB

OK so I am confused...on p. 1 it says that onsite guests can make reservations for the length of their tickets...
We have our 1st night booked (only 1 onsite); we have 7 day tickets & they are linked.
I was able to book our 1st 2 days (I didn't book FPs on arrival day, so was able to book checkout day AND the next day) but the next days on the calendar are greyed out.
So apparently I AM able to book the rest of the days 60 days out (since I was able to book the day after we checkout) BUT not until each of those days is exactly 60 days out?
So I just need to pop on each day & get FPs?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I am not going to Walt Disney World this year but I am assisting my son and his family. They are all in my MDE account as family, but my son has his own MDE account so I am limited as to what I can do with his reservations, so I have made all the reservations in her name. My account is totally messed up and IT is unable to fix it at this time. As of now, I can see all my dining reservations I have made for them, all the tickets (4 day hoppers plus a couple extra the CM accidentally comped me) and the hotel they are staying in with dates. What I CAN'T see is the total owed, where to make a payment, what type of reservation it is (what discount applied) nothing. It also says I do not have tickets though I can clearly see 6 sets of 4 day hoppers. I was trying to check out the fp system but It won't even let me in because it says I am not linked. I am currently on hold trying to get it resolved. Does anyone know what I can do in order to assist them when their 60 day mark arrives? When do they normally send out the hard tickets?

ETA: checking out my son's account I can see the dining and resort reservations, not amount owed (spinning circle) and his 2 4 day hoppers but no one else.


----------



## hiroMYhero

KKB said:


> OK so I am confused...on p. 1 it says that onsite guests can make reservations for the length of their tickets...
> We have our 1st night booked (only 1 onsite); we have 7 day tickets & they are linked.
> I was able to book our 1st 2 days (I didn't book FPs on arrival day, so was able to book checkout day AND the next day) but the next days on the calendar are greyed out.
> So apparently I AM able to book the rest of the days 60 days out (since I was able to book the day after we checkout) BUT not until each of those days is exactly 60 days out?
> So I just need to pop on each day & get FPs?


Yes - 60 days out from each offsite park day.

@mesaboy2 has the info posted in the Split Stay section. You have an onsite to offsite Split Stay.


----------



## KKB

Gee, got on at 7:30EST--earliest Avatar FPs already at 3:40 for Sunday May 27.
Looks like the busiest day at the parks while we are there; was really thinking we wouldn't hit a park BUT realized with Pandora opening that weekend, we might need to hit AK 2 half days just to get the 2 Pandora Tier 1 rides in.
Decided to do evening visit; hopefully it will be SLIGHTLY less busy by then...Got Avatar & Rivers of Light.


----------



## ArielSRL

KKB said:


> Gee, got on at 7:30EST--earliest Avatar FPs already at 3:40 for Sunday May 27.
> Looks like the busiest day at the parks while we are there; was really thinking we wouldn't hit a park BUT realized with Pandora opening that weekend, we might need to hit AK 2 half days just to get the 2 Pandora Tier 1 rides in.
> Decided to do evening visit; hopefully it will be SLIGHTLY less busy by then...Got Avatar & Rivers of Light.


Well you have to realize that people have been able to book that day for several days now. And yes, with it being the opening day, that day is probably going to be extremely crowded.


----------



## marciemi

KKB said:


> Gee, got on at 7:30EST--earliest Avatar FPs already at 3:40 for Sunday May 27.


If it makes you feel better, I was on at exactly 7am (checked right before and after for the date to un-gray) and I got 3:25 as the earliest.  I had gotten 3:15 but then got an error when I went through and it offered me the 3:25.  I couldn't get one at all for Saturday (booking 60 days out yesterday).


----------



## dragitoff

Does the rule still apply that everyone on your MDE account is privy to your onsite guest benefits?  I only ask because I thought that was the case and was going to get a throwaway room for our trip May 27-June 2.  I own a house in Champion's Gate so we're staying their offsite.  When I tried to book the room, the CM told me only those staying in our room were eligible for the 60 day window perk.  Since there's 17 of us, it didn't seem like as good a value to book 4 rooms just to book FP's 30 days earlier, even if we're going to AK the week Pandora opens. 

Also, we're doing a split trip (3 days WDW and 2 days US/IOA).  Is it still the case that you can't make FP+ reservations for check-in and check-out days as listed in the OP?  I know these issues were covered there, but it seems like I'm getting conflicting info from CM's.  I know they could not know or just not want to tell someone a way to manipulate the system.  Just wanted to find out for sure.  With such a big group and big crowds, any advantage we can get is helpful!


----------



## hiroMYhero

dragitoff said:


> everyone on your MDE account is privy to your onsite guest benefits?


Yes. When selecting FPs choose the complete listing of people on your MDE who have tickets and everyone shares the 60-day booking window.



dragitoff said:


> Is it still the case that you can't make FP+ reservations for check-in and check-out days as listed


In the OP it is stated that FPs can be booked from onsite check-in through checkout day as long as you have valid tickets linked.

You may want to read the Split Stay and Booking sections as those sections apply to your stay.


----------



## cigar95

hiroMYhero said:


> If you Cancel your room reservation 29 days before your last park day, you'll retain all your FPs. That's the safest way to do it since you have APs.


Hiro, this was the post that raised my question a couple days ago over on the Pandora thread. A guest was planning an on-site stay, and had a reservation, but also booked a "dummy" reservation to get the 60-day window to open sooner. Once cancelling the dummy, it seemed that the FP would then be "orphans" for a few days until the "real" reservation opened its 60-day window.

So my general question is - what happens to FP made under a reservation that then gets cancelled, if that cancellation happens during a time either before the general 30-day window opens or before a 60-day window for an on-site stay opens? Is it different if the guest holds an annual pass? 

This is probably a situation that applies to only a very small number of folks trying to work every possible angle. But as long as it's still allowed . . . . 

Does this fall under the umbrella of a "throwaway room"? I just read 74 pages on this thread, no way am I reading all of that other beast!


----------



## hiroMYhero

cigar95 said:


> Hiro, this was the post that raised my question a couple days ago over on the Pandora thread. A guest was planning an on-site stay, and had a reservation, but also booked a "dummy" reservation to get the 60-day window to open sooner. Once cancelling the dummy, it seemed that the FP would then be "orphans" for a few days until the "real" reservation opened its 60-day window.
> 
> So my general question is - what happens to FP made under a reservation that then gets cancelled, if that cancellation happens during a time either before the general 30-day window opens or before a 60-day window for an on-site stay opens? Is it different if the guest holds an annual pass?
> 
> This is probably a situation that applies to only a very small number of folks trying to work every possible angle. But as long as it's still allowed . . . .
> 
> Does this fall under the umbrella of a "throwaway room"? I just read 74 pages on this thread, no way am I reading all of that other beast!


Those "frontloaded" onsite stays opened up the booking window for all linked onsite stays. 

The frontloaded rooms will be released after Stay#2's window "opens."

For guests with regular tickets linked in their MDE, the FPs remain but can't be Modified when a room is canceled during that grey period. No one has really researched what happens to FPs booked using linked APs. 

If an AP has 2 onsite stays and Stay#2 is for 7 or more days with 7 days of booked FPs, Canceling Stay#1, even if there are only 2 FP days, will Cancel out Stay#1's FPs because APs can't have more than 7 days max unless they have lots of onsite stays.


----------



## cigar95

hiroMYhero said:


> Those "frontloaded" onsite stays opened up the booking window for all linked onsite stays.
> 
> The frontloaded rooms will be released after Stay#2's window "opens."


Yeah, this was the part that confused me. (Still does.) If you remember the discussion on the other thread, I think our guest cancelled Stay#1 right after making the FP reservations, so that it was cancelled *before* the window for Stay#2 opened.  But you and Angi were both pretty confident that the FP were not in jeopardy in that case.
(I'm having visions of red sweatshirts with little white circles that say "Stay#1" and "Stay#2".)
Not suggesting anyone else has it wrong here, just trying to understand for myself how it works, in case I'm in a position to work a similar angle someday.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cigar95 said:


> Yeah, this was the part that confused me. (Still does.) If you remember the discussion on the other thread, I think our guest cancelled Stay#1 right after making the FP reservations, so that it was cancelled *before* the window for Stay#2 opened.  But you and Angi were both pretty confident that the FP were not in jeopardy in that case.
> (I'm having visions of read sweatshirts with little white circles that say "Stay#1" and "Stay#2".)
> Not suggesting anyone else has it wrong here, just trying to understand for myself how it works, in case I'm in a position to work a similar angle someday.


@cigar95 - I recall that post you're referring to on the Pandora thread. The poster  should have held onto her room. Did she ever report back if she lost those FPs?

Anyway, Throwaway Room thread and all you need is the info in Post#1  and I PMed you.


----------



## Gator Kate

We have 3 FPs made for Epcot. A tier 1 and 2 tier 2's. We may decide to go to MK after our tier  1 ride. Can we cancel the other 2 rides using our MDX app and then be eligible for FPs at MK? Do we need to actually go to the Epcot rides and scan our tickets so it looks like we rode them? 

A big thank you to all who take their valuable time to help we "poor unfortunate souls" who are new to this!


----------



## siskaren

Gator Kate said:


> We have 3 FPs made for Epcot. A tier 1 and 2 tier 2's. We may decide to go to MK after our tier  1 ride. Can we cancel the other 2 rides using our MDX app and then be eligible for FPs at MK? Do we need to actually go to the Epcot rides and scan our tickets so it looks like we rode them?
> 
> A big thank you to all who take their valuable time to help we "poor unfortunate souls" who are new to this!



You don't need to book the tier 2 FPs at Epcot at all.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gator Kate said:


> can we cancel the other 2 rides using our MDX app and then be eligible for FPs at MK?


If you know you don't need those 2 FPs, just Cancel them now. As soon as you enter the FP line at Epcot, book your 2 FPs for MK.

Also see the FP FAQ ADDENDUM that's linked at the bottom of @mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## Gator Kate

We aren't sure we won't want them so don't want to cancel them now. If we make the decision on the day we're there to go to MK after Soarin' (which we're sure we want) what's the procedure?


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Gator Kate ~ Cancel then because that opens your ability to immediately book 2 FPs for MK.


----------



## Gator Kate

hiroMYhero said:


> @Gator Kate ~ Cancel then because that opens your ability to immediately book 2 FPs for MK.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## KathyTN

"*Only 4th FPs (and beyond) can be chosen to repeat FP attractions. Scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day is not* *a shortcut to repeating an attraction with FP faster."
*
So, if I only have 2 that I really want to do, should I just book a third (unpopular) one, wait for all three to end, then try for a SDFP at one of my original FP attractions?

And...... Can I only book SDFP, one at a time, at a kiosk, in the park I am in?

TIA for this great info!


----------



## hiroMYhero

KathyTN said:


> "*Only 4th FPs (and beyond) can be chosen to repeat FP attractions. Scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day is not* *a shortcut to repeating an attraction with FP faster."
> *
> So, if I only have 2 that I really want to do, should I just book a third (unpopular) one, wait for all three to end, then try for a SDFP at one of my original FP attractions?
> 
> And...... Can I only book SDFP, one at a time, at a kiosk, in the park I am in?
> 
> TIA for this great info!


If you don't want a FP and will allow it to expire, book it for early in the day. When you enter the FP line for FP#3, use the app to book FP#4. 

You'll be searching for "day of" FPs. FP#4 is a "day of" FP. It is not a SDFP. That info is discussed on the SDFP thread. 

This thread by mesaboy2 discusses everything about pre-booking FPs when valid tickets are linked in your MDE account.


----------



## KathyTN

hiroMYhero said:


> If you don't want a FP and will allow it to expire, book it for early in the day. When you enter the FP line for FP#3, use the app to book FP#4.
> 
> You'll be searching for "day of" FPs. FP#4 is a "day of" FP. It is not a SDFP. That info is discussed on the SDFP thread.
> 
> This thread by mesaboy2 discusses everything about pre-booking FPs when valid tickets are linked in your MDE account.




Thank you for explaining that.

So, once I get to FP#4, I use the app - not a kiosk.
Only for the park I am in?  Or can I ride TSMM (FP#3), still be in DS, and use the app to book Soarin for later in the day?
Also - Can I only book a new one, as the current one is used/expired?


----------



## hiroMYhero

KathyTN said:


> for the park I am in? Or can I ride TSMM (FP#3), still be in DS, and use the app to book Soarin for later in the day?


Yes. Book for any park using the app.

FP#4 and so on 1 at a time.

See the FP FAQ Addendum for park hopping steps that is linked at the bottom of mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## KathyTN

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Book for any park using the app.
> 
> FP#4 and so on 1 at a time.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum for park hopping steps that is linked at the bottom of mesaboy2's Signature.


Thank you!
That information is amazing!


----------



## jack presley

I know this is kind of a "how long is a piece of string?" kind of question, but we are going to be in MK on Tuesday May 2 so will be able to book our 3 fast passes shortly. 

How long should we leave between each ride? If we book our first ride (Space Mountain) for 10am, what time should I put down for the second ride and then for the third?  

Thanks.


----------



## marciemi

jack presley said:


> I know this is kind of a "how long is a piece of string?" kind of question, but we are going to be in MK on Tuesday May 2 so will be able to book our 3 fast passes shortly.
> 
> How long should we leave between each ride? If we book our first ride (Space Mountain) for 10am, what time should I put down for the second ride and then for the third?
> 
> Thanks.


As you said, this is totally subjective.  In MK at least, there's no reason you can't make them back to back (say 10, 11, 12).  The park isn't that big and of course you could do one at 10 and the next at 11:55 if you needed more time.  But the questions is more what else you want to do in the area and how much backtracking you're willing to do.  If your family doesn't want extra walking and only plans to work its way around the park once, then you have to figure in how many shows and other attractions you want to do in each area.  So if you only want to FPP 7 Dwarves, Space and Splash and fit everything else in, you might want to spread them out more.  However, in that park, since it's so easy to get a 4th FPP (and 5th and 6th...), personally I would sacrifice more walking in order to have the opportunity to get more FPP's.  So if I wanted those 3, I might put them all back to back and hit some other things in Fantasy/Tomorrowland between the first two but still get to Splash as early in the window as possible to be able to book my 4th then.  And then work my day around that.  

However, in a park like Epcot where every attraction seems to take much longer (due to preshows, etc.) and where you're limited to 1 Tier 1 (and most of the Tier 2's really don't need FPP as much), I would time it more to limit the walking more and work my way around Future World.  But even then, there's no reason you couldn't make them as close together as the system will allow if you're willing to do some backtracking.  I just don't think it's as necessary here since you're unlikely to get good rides for the 4th.


----------



## HydroGuy

jack presley said:


> I know this is kind of a "how long is a piece of string?" kind of question, but we are going to be in MK on Tuesday May 2 so will be able to book our 3 fast passes shortly.
> 
> How long should we leave between each ride? If we book our first ride (Space Mountain) for 10am, what time should I put down for the second ride and then for the third?
> 
> Thanks.


After 2 trips with FP+ and the MDE smartphone tools, and my third coming up in May, I make no claims to being an expert but have at least a little experience.

I book FPs on rides and not shows or character meets. Except for Rivers of Light at AK which I will use a FP for. For MK, if I can get there at rope drop, I shoot for FPs at 10-11, 11-12, 12-1. I try to book the first two at something like BTMRR and Splash so I can say go to BTMRR at 10:55 at the end of the FP window, then go next door to Splash and ride that at its beginning. I try to ride the Noon FP early at Noon (even 11:55AM since they allow that for a 12-1 FP) so I have a shot at a decent 4th FP. As soon as we scan the 3rd FP at say 11:55AM and before we get on the ride, I look for the 4th FP opportunity as we are waiting in the FP queue.

As the PP said, each park is different but I tend to do something similar at each park except AK which is a wild card right now with RoL and the new Pandora rides. At Epcot and DHS I would tend to do the same thing but make FPs even earlier since there just aren't as many rides as MK.

So on my next trip I have a FP for RnR at 9:15-10:15AM. I will use that at the end of the window around 10:15 which will allow us to comfortably do TSMM standby at rope drop and then GMR before RnR. Next is ToT at 10:15-11:15 and 3rd is ST at 11:15-12:15.

I also use advice from @mesaboy2 and @Cluelyss to move up my 3rd FP if possible once I have scanned the 2nd FP. So for example on my DHS day I just described, we will ride at RnR around 10:15AM at the end of the 9:15-10:15 window. Let's say we are off RnR by 10:30 and go next door to ToT with a 10:15-11:15 FP. We will ride that next, and as soon as we scan the ToT FP and are walking the queue towards the show building I will take a quick look to see if I can move up the ST FP from 11:15-12:15 to as soon as possible. If I can do that, we can exit ToT and go ride ST right away at maybe 11AM and then as soon as that scans start looking for a 4th FP before we actually get on the ST ride.

Hope that gives you some food for thought!


----------



## jack presley

Thanks guys, some good advice there.


----------



## ArielSRL

jack presley said:


> I know this is kind of a "how long is a piece of string?" kind of question, but we are going to be in MK on Tuesday May 2 so will be able to book our 3 fast passes shortly.
> 
> How long should we leave between each ride? If we book our first ride (Space Mountain) for 10am, what time should I put down for the second ride and then for the third?
> 
> Thanks.


Because I needed help with this particular topic (when to book my FPs), I used touring plans to create a personalized plan, putting in all my desired attractions in the order I wanted and let their algorithm do the work of figuring out the times for me. It was well worth the $10 I spent to be able to use the service.


----------



## cigar95

ArielSRL said:


> It was well worth the $10 I spent to be able to use the service.


Just as a heads-up for others, be aware that unless things have changed very recently, the personalized plans at TP can be created with a free account. One does have to sign up, but it can be for the basic account that costs nothing.

Another tip that is implied here often, including the current discussion this morning, but not mentioned explicitly is that we tend to think of scheduling the FP at the time we actually want to go to the ride. "I want to arrive at attraction X at 10:15, so  I'll schedule my FP at 10:15".

Maybe, maybe not. If I want to do my next attraction at 10:30, then maybe I schedule my FP for X at 9:30. This lets me schedule attraction Y at 10:30. so I can ride them back to back.   I find this especially useful for park hopping, when my first FP window often opens 30-40 minutes before I even arrive at the park. 

This is like saying, to paraphrase Marcie, start with the times you want to see the attractions and then find windows that fit those times.

Doing it this way means that one has to manage one's time so as not to fall behind and miss the window altogether. And it may require multiple rounds of revising and re-evaluating your personalized plan on TP to get things to line up properly.


----------



## ArielSRL

cigar95 said:


> ust as a heads-up for others, be aware that unless things have changed very recently, the personalized plans at TP can be created with a free account. One does have to sign up, but it can be for the basic account that costs nothing.


I thought I had read that somewhere but wasn't sure. I use some of the other features of the paid portion of the site so free access is not enough for me, personally.



cigar95 said:


> This is like saying, to paraphrase Marcie, start with the times you want to see the attractions and then find windows that fit those times.


This is what I do as well. Sometimes I plan to ride at the end of the windo so I can use the next FP almost immediately. But, like you mentioned, it is a scheduling "game" almost because you risk missing the FP this way. Let's just say if they ever take away the grace period, I might be in trouble.


----------



## jlundeen

Since we're on the subject of Touring Plans...has anyone else had trouble with the room view links?  I've tried several times today with no luck.

ETA:  Sorry - this probably doesn't belong here...moderators feel free to remove.


----------



## ArielSRL

jlundeen said:


> Since we're on the subject of Touring Plans...has anyone else had trouble with the room view links?  I've tried several times today with no luck.
> 
> ETA:  Sorry - this probably doesn't belong here...moderators feel free to remove.


I just used the room view an hour or so ago and had no problems. I was looking at WL only though.


----------



## runwad

I read the first page but I admit not the other 75, so I apologize if this is a repeat. But at Epcot other than the Tier 1's we don't have any interest in FP'g the other rides. Can I scheduled a tier 1 and then 2 of the others and after we ride tier 1 just cancel the other tier 2's so we can try for a same day FP for another tier 1? I'm thinking I might have to wait for the windows to open for the tier 2's so i would cancel them after that happens. Would that work? Or are there any other strategies I should consider at Epcot to accomplish this?


----------



## marciemi

runwad said:


> I read the first page but I admit not the other 75, so I apologize if this is a repeat. But at Epcot other than the Tier 1's we don't have any interest in FP'g the other rides. Can I scheduled a tier 1 and then 2 of the others and after we ride tier 1 just cancel the other tier 2's so we can try for a same day FP for another tier 1? I'm thinking I might have to wait for the windows to open for the tier 2's so i would cancel them after that happens. Would that work? Or are there any other strategies I should consider at Epcot to accomplish this?


Check out this thread (just read the first couple posts):  https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/

Basically no, you can't ride a tier 1 and cancel 2 and get another tier 1 in the same park.  The thread offers some alternatives.


----------



## goofy78

I would like to make sure I understand this right. To make a second tier 1 fast pass in the same park I have to have three fast passes booked and used (tapped or expired). For a second tier 1 fast pass but in a different park do I have to book three fast passes in the first park? My example would be- Epcot in the morning to ride Soarin with fast pass then hop over to Hollywood Studios and have fast pass (if available) for Rocking Roller Coaster. Can I only book Soarin then be able to book RRC on the app?


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofy78 said:


> I would like to make sure I understand this right. To make a second tier 1 fast pass in the same park I have to have three fast passes booked and used (tapped or expired). For a second tier 1 fast pass but in a different park do I have to book three fast passes in the first park? My example would be- Epcot in the morning to ride Soarin with fast pass then hop over to Hollywood Studios and have fast pass (if available) for Rocking Roller Coaster. Can I only book Soarin then be able to book RRC on the app?


You can have a day like this:
Pre-book Park#1 - Tier 1
While in the FP line, book:
Park#2 - Tier 1
Park#3 - Tier 1


----------



## goofy78

hiroMYhero said:


> You can have a day like this:
> Pre-book Park#1 - Tier 1
> While in the FP line, book:
> Park#2 - Tier 1
> Park#3 - Tier 1



Fantastic! I didn't realize you could book two tier 1s at different parks the same time through the app. Thanks!


----------



## Amy M

Trying to decide between a FP for Rivers of Light or Expedition Everest.  We will not be at the park for rope drop, so I know the lines for EE will be long by the time we arrive and we LOVE EE.  The evening we are going there are 2 Rivers of Light shows and we are planning to stay late.  Any thoughts?


----------



## siskaren

Amy M said:


> Trying to decide between a FP for Rivers of Light or Expedition Everest.  We will not be at the park for rope drop, so I know the lines for EE will be long by the time we arrive and we LOVE EE.  The evening we are going there are 2 Rivers of Light shows and we are planning to stay late.  Any thoughts?



Why do you have to choose? They're both tier 2, and you're allowed to have 2 tier 2 FPs.


----------



## Amy M

siskaren said:


> Why do you have to choose? They're both tier 2, and you're allowed to have 2 tier 2 FPs.


Good question.  I left out an important detail...I am planning to do the safari FP too.


----------



## siskaren

Amy M said:


> Good question.  I left out an important detail...I am planning to do the safari FP too.



Well then is single rider for EE an option?


----------



## Amy M

siskaren said:


> Well then is single rider for EE an option?


I don't think my girls will ride EE alone.  They love the ride, but would be uncomfortable riding with a stranger (they are 8 and 6).  Do you think a FP for Rivers of Light is really necessary especially if we could do the last show?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> I don't think my girls will ride EE alone.  They love the ride, but would be uncomfortable riding with a stranger (they are 8 and 6).  Do you think a FP for Rivers of Light is really necessary especially if we could do the last show?


It would be best to book RoL when your window opens. Then, if Pandora doesn't affect the crowds for the 2nd RoL showing, Modify your FP and switch to EE.

Riding EE during the first RoL show may be easier as Standby riders.


----------



## klacey1

Okay, I read all of the posts but I still have a question about FP+!

So I currently have two onsite packages booked. One June 15-17 with 2 day tickets and July 20-25 with 5 day tickets. I am thinking about cancelling those 5-day tickets and simply upgrading my 2 day tickets to an AP when I get to Disney. My question concerns when can I cancel those 5 day tickets?! I don't want to pay a post-45 day cancellation fee, but I also want to make sure I still get to book my July FP 60 days out. I am just having so much trouble wrapping my mind around the math. TIA if anyone can help!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

klacey1 said:


> Okay, I read all of the posts but I still have a question about FP+!
> 
> So I currently have two onsite packages booked. One June 15-17 with 2 day tickets and July 20-25 with 5 day tickets. I am thinking about cancelling those 5-day tickets and simply upgrading my 2 day tickets to an AP when I get to Disney. My question concerns when can I cancel those 5 day tickets?! I don't want to pay a post-45 day cancellation fee, but I also want to make sure I still get to book my July FP 60 days out. I am just having so much trouble wrapping my mind around the math. TIA if anyone can help!!!


45 days before July 20 = June 5

As soon as you Cancel tickets for your July 20th stay, your FPs disappear the next day.

You would have to change your June 15th tickets to AP certificates before you book FPs for your June trip. The AP certificates will also allow FP booking for your July trip and you won't lose any FPs.


----------



## klacey1

hiroMYhero said:


> 45 days before July 20 = June 5
> 
> As soon as you Cancel tickets for your July 20th stay, your FPs disappear the next day.
> 
> You would have to change your June 15th tickets to AP certificates before you book FPs for your June trip. The AP certificates will also allow FP booking for your July trip and you won't lose any FPs.



Ahhh, okay. Thank you so much for the reply. I need to figure out if I should definitely get APs by April 15th then. Thanks again!


----------



## Daisytiff

Hi all,

I am confused about a split stay, didnt know if anything changed, and was wondering if someone could help me.

I have a split stay With two different magic your way packages. For the first date, i know i can do sixty days before the check in date. it only extends for the entire duration of your trip, or does it extend for the date of check out also? Meaning when i book my fastpasses for the first package, can i also book fastpasses for the first day of my next package? The second stay is only one night as of now so i just want to know if i can do all the fast passes at one time or do i have to wait for sixty days before my second stay? Thanks much.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Daisytiff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am confused about a split stay, didnt know if anything changed, and was wondering if someone could help me.
> 
> I have a split stay With two different magic your way packages. For the first date, i know i can do sixty days before the check in date. it only extends for the entire duration of your trip, or does it extend for the date of check out also? Meaning when i book my fastpasses for the first package, can i also book fastpasses for the first day of my next package? The second stay is only one night as of now so i just want to know if i can do all the fast passes at one time or do i have to wait for sixty days before my second stay? Thanks much.


FP booking is from check-in date through checkout date of the 2nd onsite stay when you have two consecutive onsite room Reservations..


----------



## HelenParr

Question (I'm sure has been asked, sorry if this repeat):  I have two separate onsite stays booked.  One late September (4 people, 2 APs and 2 with linked tickets), the other early November (just the 2 APs).  Everyone has MDX account.  In July, at 60 days from start of first stay, I will book FP+ for the party.  5 day stay.

Will my ability to book FP+ for the November trip (60 days starts before September trip occurs) be affected - or will I be fine booking more FP+ for the 2 APs with onsite reservations in November? 10 day stay.
TIA!!


----------



## jack presley

Stupid question time (again!)

I've just booked my 3 FPs for when I'm at magic Kingdom next month. Is there something I need to print out or is it incorporated into the ticket? I'm only picking my tickets up from will call the day we arrive.


----------



## mesaboy2

Nothing to print.  FPs and tickets (and Magic Bands if you have them) are all attached to your MDX account.


----------



## prmatz

Anytime FP+ / Do you need to use this first if you have it? Or is the system smart enough to know, if you have a FP for 7DMT, for example, and show up during that hour, to use the specifically assigned one, rather than the Anytime FP+


----------



## hiroMYhero

prmatz said:


> Anytime FP+ / Do you need to use this first if you have it? Or is the system smart enough to know, if you have a FP for 7DMT, for example, and show up during that hour, to use the specifically assigned one, rather than the Anytime FP+


For your pre-booked FPs, the system deducts the correct FP as long as you tap the touchpoint within your designated return time. Don't be a few minutes early and don't be late.


----------



## Candris79

Say you book two fast passes for Epcot. Then you leave and go to another park. Can you book your third fast pass at that time for the new park you're at?


----------



## marciemi

Candris79 said:


> Say you book two fast passes for Epcot. Then you leave and go to another park. Can you book your third fast pass at that time for the new park you're at?


Actually in this situation, as soon as you scan your first fast pass at Epcot you could go online to the MDE app and book the third fast pass for another park at that point.


----------



## Candris79

marciemi said:


> Actually in this situation, as soon as you scan your first fast pass at Epcot you could go online to the MDE app and book the third fast pass for another park at that point.


Excellent! Thank you! I'll try it in 2 weeks


----------



## Daniela Rose

If i start the morning in MK and use my fps there how and when can I get one for Epcot that evening? After I use all three in mk? If I only make two and after my first one is scanned I can do it from my phone?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Daniela Rose said:


> If i start the morning in MK and use my fps there how and when can I get one for Epcot that evening? After I use all three in mk? If I only make two and after my first one is scanned I can do it from my phone?


You only need to book 1, 2, or 3 FPs for MK. 

The park hopping tips for booking FPs are in the FP FAQ Addendum that can be found in @mesaboy2's signature.


----------



## marciemi

Daniela Rose said:


> If i start the morning in MK and use my fps there how and when can I get one for Epcot that evening? After I use all three in mk? If I only make two and after my first one is scanned I can do it from my phone?


Correct - you get an allotment of 3 for the day before you can make more.  If you book all 3 in the MK, then you can't book your 4th for Epcot until you scan at the third one.  If you only book 2, then you still have one remaining and it will let you schedule it for another park (Epcot) as soon as you scan the first one in MK (proving you're in the park).


----------



## Daniela Rose

marciemi said:


> Correct - you get an allotment of 3 for the day before you can make more.  If you book all 3 in the MK, then you can't book your 4th for Epcot until you scan at the third one.  If you only book 2, then you still have one remaining and it will let you schedule it for another park (Epcot) as soon as you scan the first one in MK (proving you're in the park).



Thank you so much! Now, another question. The one it Epcot we'd want is frozen ever after. Do you think it would still be available same day?


----------



## marciemi

Daniela Rose said:


> Thank you so much! Now, another question. The one it Epcot we'd want is frozen ever after. Do you think it would still be available same day?


No.  It usually is gone by about 50 days out scheduling in advance.  I have an AP and can only book 30 days out and can almost never get it.  There's always the possibility that someone will cancel one right when you're looking but if you want Frozen, that should be the first one you're booking at 60 days out (or checking for constantly starting right at 30 days).


----------



## LeslieB123

I read all the FAQs and saw it said that you can check on the MDE app for fastpass availability without cancelling your current fastpasses. But when I tried to do it, I couldn't. When I go to check if a fastpass is available, it says that I have already booked the maximum fastpasses for that day. How do you check for fastpasses once you've already booked?


----------



## hiroMYhero

LeslieB123 said:


> I read all the FAQs and saw it said that you can check on the MDE app for fastpass availability without cancelling your current fastpasses. But when I tried to do it, I couldn't. When I go to check if a fastpass is available, it says that I have already booked the maximum fastpasses for that day. How do you check for fastpasses once you've already booked?


Go to your booked FPs. 
Select a FP
Select Modify

You'll see what is available that isn't blocked out by pre-booked FPs.

See the FP FAQ Addendum for steps; it's linked at the bottom of @mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My MIL has an older 1-day non-expiring ticket from 2009.  She just recently bought her 4-day pass, which I have linked to my MDE account.  Do I need to call Disney to have them manually add this older ticket since she is already linked?  I was able to locate the older ticket style on MDE, but I just don't know how to link two separate tickets to her in MDE... any suggestions?


----------



## AngiTN

LeslieB123 said:


> I read all the FAQs and saw it said that you can check on the MDE app for fastpass availability without cancelling your current fastpasses. But when I tried to do it, I couldn't. When I go to check if a fastpass is available, it says that I have already booked the maximum fastpasses for that day. How do you check for fastpasses once you've already booked?


For a different park? You click to continue with this guest (repeat for each guest). As long as you do not confirm the change your existing FP are unchanged.
For the same park? You just click modify


----------



## hiroMYhero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My MIL has an older 1-day non-expiring ticket from 2009.  She just recently bought her 4-day pass, which I have linked to my MDE account.  Do I need to call Disney to have them manually add this older ticket since she is already linked?  I was able to locate the older ticket style on MDE, but I just don't know how to link two separate tickets to her in MDE... any suggestions?


Add the ticket to her Profile line in MDE - use the MagicBands and Cards area of your MDE account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hiroMYhero said:


> Add the ticket to her Profile line in MDE - use the MagicBands and Cards area of your MDE account.



So I can see her profile under Friends and Family and her 4-day ticket is linked there. But under Magicbands and Cards she is not showing up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So I can see her profile under Friends and Family and her 4-day ticket is linked there. But under Magicbands and Cards she is not showing up.


She must have her own MDE? 

If so, the ticket has to be entered via her own MDE. If you have her login, you can enter it for her.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hiroMYhero said:


> She must have her own MDE?
> 
> If so, the ticket has to be entered via her own MDE. If you have her login, you can enter it for her.



I'm 99.99999% sure she wouldn't have her own account.  I will just call Disney to help me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This is my current screen:



And then this is my screen under Magicbands and Cards - no 4-day pass listed:


----------



## hiroMYhero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This is my current screen:
> 
> View attachment 229231
> 
> And then this is my screen under Magicbands and Cards - no 4-day pass listed:
> 
> View attachment 229233



When you enter the Ticket # of that old ticket, the next step would then be to link to her.

If that doesn't work, you'll need to call as that screen signifies her Ticket is linked to another MDE that is not managed by you.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The 4-day ticket is actually a Canadian discount rate ticket and an exchange voucher was emailed to us. We get the actual ticket/magicband once we get to a park to do the exchange. Maybe that is why the 4-day isn't showing up in the second screen.  The other three tickets are just regular Disney tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The 4-day ticket is actually a Canadian discount rate ticket and an exchange voucher was emailed to us. We get the actual ticket/magicband once we get to a park to do the exchange. Maybe that is why the 4-day isn't showing up in the second screen.  The other three tickets are just regular Disney tickets.


Thanks for explaining that's probably it.

Try scanning/linking the old Ticket and assigning it to her. That should show up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

okay, thanks for your help. I thought I was doing something wrong, but it's pretty easy to navigate.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

mesaboy2 said:


> - Once an FP has been redeemed by tapping a MagicBand or ticket to the first "Mickey head" scan point at the FP queue entrance, the next FP can be immediately moved up using MDX to get through required FPs as quickly as possible.  This can be useful when attempting to schedule a second Tier 1 attraction as soon as possible in the same day.



So does this mean if i have a 9am fp to space mountain and a 10am fp to dumbo, and i scan my magicband at space mt at 9:03 (first mickey head)  and at that time if there are fp available to dumbo at 9:15, does it mean i can use the app to change my 10am fp at dumbo to 9:15?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mickeysgirl17 said:


> So does this mean if i have a 9am fp to space mountain and a 10am fp to dumbo, and i scan my magicband at space mt at 9:03 (first mickey head)  and at that time if there are fp available to dumbo at 9:15, does it mean i can use the app to change my 10am fp at dumbo to 9:15?


Yes. And if the app gives you a 9:45 time (example), confirm it and then Modify. The app may give you 9:30. Confirm it and then Modify and you may get 9:20/9:15. *Only if you want to continue Modifying and you won't run into anyone.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. And if the app gives you a 9:45 time (example), confirm it and then Modify. The app may give you 9:30. Confirm it and then Modify and you may get 9:20/9:15. *Only if you want to continue Modifying and you won't run into anyone.



Great!  Thank you


----------



## Dixiemom

I have all our FP's booked but I'd like to swap one set for another attraction. Is it possible to see if they open up without canceling the current ones first? It doesn't look possible on the MDE app.

Nevermind ~ injust figured it out and made the swap! All is complete except fir needing 2 FOP seats, but we are happy


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dixiemom said:


> I have all our FP's booked but I'd like to swap one set for another attraction. Is it possible to see if they open up without canceling the current ones first? It doesn't look possible on the MDE app.


Yes. In the app, choose the FP you want to switch out.

Select Modify and it shows you other choices. Only if you confirm a new choice will you Cancel out the original FP.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Can anyone waaaaay more confidant at math than me triple confirm my 60 day Fastpass date? I even called Disney to confirm but I want to be EXTRA sure for work purposes  (I know I'm crazy) So we arrive to check in at Pop on June 19th...I was told I can make FastPasses at 7am on April 20th....TIA to the most knowledgable FP-er that can confirm or deny this date


----------



## hiroMYhero

Uncranky Donald said:


> Can anyone waaaaay more confidant at math than me triple confirm my 60 day Fastpass date? I even called Disney to confirm but I want to be EXTRA sure for work purposes  (I know I'm crazy) So we arrive to check in at Pop on June 19th...I was told I can make FastPasses at 7am on April 20th....TIA to the most knowledgable FP-er that can confirm or deny this date


Yes it is the 20th. I just asked "Siri" (for another thread) what 60 days before June 20th was and she said April 21st... so, 60 days before June 19th is April 20th.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes it is the 20th. I just asked "Siri" (for another thread) what 60 days before June 20th was and she said April 21st... so, 60 days before June 19th is April 20th.



Lololol!! Good old Siri!! Thank you so much, my self doubt often gets the best of me, I am silly! Grazie Mille!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, I'm pretty sure we knew this but I hadn't tested it before and just wanted to share results.  I currently have 7 days of FPP booked for me and family (pretty much all new Avatar stuff coming up in late May/early June and actually staying on site for the first time since 2011!) but unfortunately since I have an AP that leaves me with no days of FPP between now and then.  I tested the following yesterday:

1.  Before going to park, tried to book a same day FPP for me and DH via the app.  Still got the error message that I had reached my limit of FPP and couldn't.
2.  Upon arrival, went to a kiosk and booked the Land.  This was then changeable on my app. 
3.  Rode the Land and no FPP's remaining showed for the day BUT...it then allowed me to go in and book 2 more FPP for the day on my app without getting the limit error message. 

Guess this is what I'll be doing between now and then although a couple days are next weekend (Easter) when my son is home to visit so that should free up some and I'll be in DC for the next week and Michigan for 3 weeks in late April/early May so hopefully this won't limit me too much!


----------



## Cluelyss

Uncranky Donald said:


> Lololol!! Good old Siri!! Thank you so much, my self doubt often gets the best of me, I am silly! Grazie Mille!


When you log into MDE it will also tell you "days to go" - just back into 60 and you've got it.


----------



## HydroGuy

Uncranky Donald said:


> Can anyone waaaaay more confidant at math than me triple confirm my 60 day Fastpass date? I even called Disney to confirm but I want to be EXTRA sure for work purposes  (I know I'm crazy) So we arrive to check in at Pop on June 19th...I was told I can make FastPasses at 7am on April 20th....TIA to the most knowledgable FP-er that can confirm or deny this date


FWIW, I use this calculator:

https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_calculator.php


----------



## traveljunkie

Hello,
Can I do this? 3 of us are staying at WL so we will have 60 day FP+ privileges.  I have done FP+ on MDE for my own family before.  Here's the new twist. My friends are staying at the Swan. They will also get the 60 day privilege (is this right?). They have never gone to WDW before and we will meet up.  Can I put their tickets in my MDE account and schedule their FP's too?


----------



## Amy M

Yes you can.  I just made FP reservations yesterday for my entire family (14 total).  You just need to link your accounts on MDE and you will be able to book FP all together.


----------



## Revf

my window is opening next week. Is there any indication in how availability looks right now for pandora Fast passes?

I'm guessing flight is going over river for tier 1.

Also guessing for a while River of Light will be a decent tier 2 at AK.


----------



## Capang

Revf said:


> my window is opening next week. Is there any indication in how availability looks right now for pandora Fast passes?
> 
> I'm guessing flight is going over river for tier 1.
> 
> Also guessing for a while River of Light will be a decent tier 2 at AK.


There was a ton for both this morning when my window opened. Keep in mind flight has a height restriction so families with little kids will be leaning towards river. The real test comes when the rides open in May. Until then it's all speculation.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Gaah! * Rookie mistake.*   Totally forgot that if you book the *3:00pm* Lion king show, You get Fastpass blocked from *2:30*-*3:30pm*.  And for the *10:30pm *Rivers of light you are blocked from* 9:50pm*.  Suddenly a few key puzzle pieces no longer fit.   Don't let this happen to you!


----------



## AMC3boys

The Tiers at Epcot are really messing things up.  I want to ride the new Frozen ride, but I know the rest of my family will want Soarin or Test Track.


----------



## Cluelyss

AMC3boys said:


> The Tiers at Epcot are really messing things up.  I want to ride the new Frozen ride, but I know the rest of my family will want Soarin or Test Track.


If you arrive at RD you could do both of those pretty easily with minimal wait. Not so with FEA.


----------



## Revf

Cluelyss said:


> If you arrive at RD you could do both of those pretty easily with minimal wait. Not so with FEA.



Yeah our strategy is RD Soarin. They have a new theater open so it shouldn't be too long waiting. After that we can head to test track.

FEA is a must fast pass, or go to Epcot when they have evening EMH.


----------



## Amy M

Revf said:


> Yeah our strategy is RD Soarin. They have a new theater open so it shouldn't be too long waiting. After that we can head to test track.
> 
> FEA is a must fast pass, or go to Epcot when they have evening EMH.


This is our plan too.  I just can't decide if it is better to go to Soarin' or Test Track first.  We don't want to do the single rider line on Test Track.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Amy M said:


> This is our plan too.  I just can't decide if it is better to go to Soarin' or Test Track first.  We don't want to do the single rider line on Test Track.


I would do TT first.  IT takes less time to ride than Soarin, and Soarin has greater capacity so it takes longer for the lines to build up.


----------



## ArielSRL

Amy M said:


> This is our plan too.  I just can't decide if it is better to go to Soarin' or Test Track first.  We don't want to do the single rider line on Test Track.


I don't have any experience with this but I've heard TT doesn't open right away sometimes so you are stuck waiting on that.


----------



## Araminta18

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I would do TT first.  IT takes less time to ride than Soarin, and Soarin has greater capacity so it takes longer for the lines to build up.



Echoing that.  We went to Epcot on a 8 level crowd day, and rope dropped TT and then Soarin.  We got to Soarin around 8:20 or so and pretty much walked right on.


----------



## slzer0

Hi, is this the right thread for posting my FP plans and asking for input?


----------



## SgtTibbs

Uncranky Donald said:


> Can anyone waaaaay more confidant at math than me triple confirm my 60 day Fastpass date? I even called Disney to confirm but I want to be EXTRA sure for work purposes  (I know I'm crazy) So we arrive to check in at Pop on June 19th...I was told I can make FastPasses at 7am on April 20th....TIA to the most knowledgable FP-er that can confirm or deny this date


For "Official" word look at your MDE.  Under your resort information it will tell you how many days until you can use online check-in.  That is also 60 days out. The same day as FFP reservations can be made.


----------



## hiroMYhero

slzer0 said:


> Hi, is this the right thread for posting my FP plans and asking for input?


Yes!  Or, you can also begin a New Thread and post your question in your own thread. Whichever is easier for you is fine.


----------



## Amy M

Araminta18 said:


> Echoing that.  We went to Epcot on a 8 level crowd day, and rope dropped TT and then Soarin.  We got to Soarin around 8:20 or so and pretty much walked right on.


Looks like TT is the way to go!  I will plan to do that one first.  Thanks!


----------



## Music City Mama

If I'm staying one night -- checking in on 7/3, but don't plan on using my one-day ticket until 7/4, can I make the 7/4 FP reservations on the 60 days prior to 7/3 or do I have to wait until the 60 days prior to 7/4? This is the first time I haven't had an annual pass since MDE/FP+ was introduced, and I feel confused all of a sudden. I'm assuming I can make my 7/4 FPs on the 60 days prior to 7/3, but I just want to make sure. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Music City Mama said:


> I'm assuming I can make my 7/4 FPs on the 60 days prior to 7/3, but I just want to make sure.


Yes, that's correct!


----------



## Gator Kate

This question is in regard to the strategy you suggested for scanning your tickets at a ride if you want to expedite using your  fastpasses in order to use them at another park. I'm wondering at what point in the entrance to an attraction you can scan your ticket and not really get on the ride? The 2 rides in question are at Epcot, The Seas with Nemo & friends and Mission:Space.Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gator Kate said:


> This question is in regard to the strategy you suggested for scanning your tickets at a ride if you want to expedite using your  fastpasses in order to use them at another park. I'm wondering at what point in the entrance to an attraction you can scan your ticket and not really get on the ride? The 2 rides in question are at Epcot, The Seas with Nemo & friends and Mission:Space.Thanks!


Expediting is suggested when remaining in 1 park. If you are hopping, book 1 or 2 FPs for Park#1 and as soon as you enter the FP line for FP#1, book for Park#2.

Scanning at the FP touchpoint means to tap and when the Mickey head turns green, walk away. Your FP registers as being used.

See the FP FAQ Addendum that's linked in the OP and in @mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## HydroGuy

Gator Kate said:


> This question is in regard to the strategy you suggested for scanning your tickets at a ride if you want to expedite using your  fastpasses in order to use them at another park. I'm wondering at what point in the entrance to an attraction you can scan your ticket and not really get on the ride? The 2 rides in question are at Epcot, The Seas with Nemo & friends and Mission:Space.Thanks!


I was a little confused by this myself last month at the parks as most (all?) of the rides have two touchpoints. I wondered if touching the first one was good enough. And it is.

If I recall, the touchpoints for Nemo and MS are right when you enter the FP queue (like most/all of the rides). So those two are pretty easy to touch and just leave.


----------



## TNMickeyFan

I've scanned and searched through the pages in this thread to find answers, but haven't come to a conclusion. What time of day can I book FPs? Our last trip was in 2015 and I remember staying up until midnight to get our FPs lined up. 45 minutes later - with everything scheduled - I went to bed a happy lady. I think I read somewhere that you now book those at 7:00 a.m. Can someone tell me the rules, please? Also, we are onsite guests but have some friends staying offsite. Is it true we can link them into our plans and do their FPs, also? Thank you so much for the help!!

Not sure why the ticker under my signature says "our first family vacation". I'll figure that out soon. This will be our 6th or 7th for my DH and I. My DD's 3rd trip.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TNMickeyFan said:


> I've scanned and searched through the pages in this thread to find answers, but haven't come to a conclusion. What time of day can I book FPs? Our last trip was in 2015 and I remember staying up until midnight to get our FPs lined up. 45 minutes later - with everything scheduled - I went to bed a happy lady. I think I read somewhere that you now book those at 7:00 a.m. Can someone tell me the rules, please? Also, we are onsite guests but have some friends staying offsite. Is it true we can link them into our plans and do their FPs, also? Thank you so much for the help!!


It's 7:00a ET and is highlighted in the Booking Section.

Yes for your friends.


----------



## Kydisneyfamily

Quick question about using Fastpass and child swap together. There are 7 in our group (including a 2 year old). Can we use FP and child swap together? For example, at Epcot one group will have a FP for Test Track then the other group rides with Child Swap. Then switch at Soarin. The second group rides with FP and the first group uses Child Swap pass. I've read that the CM will sometimes make the whole group have a FP if the first group enters the FP line. Is there a chance this will happen? Is it just a risk we take when splitting up FPs?


----------



## HydroGuy

hiroMYhero said:


> It's 7:00a ET and is highlighted in the Booking Section.
> 
> Yes for your friends.


Yep right here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337491


----------



## TNMickeyFan

HydroGuy said:


> Yep right here:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337491



Thank you!


----------



## TNMickeyFan

hiroMYhero said:


> It's 7:00a ET and is highlighted in the Booking Section.
> 
> Yes for your friends.




Thank you! Fabulous news! I never knew you could book FPs for friends and family. My family loves the price for Shades of Green, but hate the 30 day FP booking. Maybe we can take turns staying on property and booking while the others stay at SOG.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TNMickeyFan said:


> Thank you! Fabulous news! I never knew you could book FPs for friends and family. My family loves the price for Shades of Green, but hate the 30 day FP booking. Maybe we can take turns staying on property and booking while the others stay at SOG.


Also check the Throwaway Room Sticky thread. A one-night stay opens the window.


----------



## Revf

> Package Stay followed by Room-Only (RO) Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (package) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (RO) stay.



As far as I can tell the first example of a split stay (Package followed by RO) is no longer letting you book fast passes through the RO stay.

I'm guessing rolling 60 after the Package.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Revf said:


> I'm guessing rolling 60 after the Package.


If the system isn't allowing you to book through the end of Stay#2, as soon as you get to 60 days out from check-in date for Stay#2, you'll be able to book for that complete length of Stay#2.

How many days in your Stay#1? If 14 days, the FP booking window begins rolling immediately after you book the first 14 days.


----------



## Spacecow

So right now for our AK day I have FPs for Dinosaur, Everest and the Avatar Banshee ride. I was planning on doing the Safari at rope drop but I'm not sure. Is that a good idea or should I switch the Dinosaur FP for the safari? I don't want to rope drop the other Avatar ride because I just think it'll be too crazy. I should mention that I haven't been to WDW since I was 4 years old so I don't really have much of a sense of the parks. Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## HydroGuy

Spacecow said:


> So right now for our AK day I have FPs for Dinosaur, Everest and the Avatar Banshee ride. I was planning on doing the Safari at rope drop but I'm not sure. Is that a good idea or should I switch the Dinosaur FP for the safari? I don't want to rope drop the other Avatar ride because I just think it'll be too crazy. I should mention that I haven't been to WDW since I was 4 years old so I don't really have much of a sense of the parks. Thanks in advance for any input


If you want to ride KS then that is a better FP to get than Dinosaur. Usually it is not that hard to ride Dino with a relatively short line. Especially in the first couple hours of the days. KS is a different story.


----------



## Spacecow

HydroGuy said:


> If you want to ride KS then that is a better FP to get than Dinosaur. Usually it is not that hard to ride Dino with a relatively short line. Especially in the first couple hours of the days. KS is a different story.



Thank you! I just swapped Dinosaur for a KS FP.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Kydisneyfamily said:


> Quick question about using Fastpass and child swap together. There are 7 in our group (including a 2 year old). Can we use FP and child swap together? For example, at Epcot one group will have a FP for Test Track then the other group rides with Child Swap. Then switch at Soarin. The second group rides with FP and the first group uses Child Swap pass. I've read that the CM will sometimes make the whole group have a FP if the first group enters the FP line. Is there a chance this will happen? Is it just a risk we take when splitting up FPs?



It will work that way for a few of you, but the Child Swap is good for three people.  Officially one that sits out and 2 that return with him/her.  So only 3 in each group could actually experience both rides in the scenario you described above.


----------



## mikegood2

Our 60+ day window opened this morning and for the most part everything went smoothly. This was our first time using FP+ and we definitely were nervous going into the process. It didn't help when our party of 5 tried to book Frozen Ever After at 64 days out, and nothing was available til mid afternoon. Luckily that our all day Epcot day, with an afternoon break, so we just selected an evening time slot.

Anyway, I'm not sure if this is a FP+ question exactly, but hope someone can help me out. My brother booked all our FP+s this morning and he was able to see all 5 people in our party (me, him, his wife and 2 daughters). I'm not able to see him as part of our party and was not able to add him to my party, at least prior to today. So when he looks at our Scheduled FPs he sees a party of 5, but when I look I see a party of 4 (he doesn't show). Is this going to be a problem? Since he already selected all or our FPs I don't want to mess anything up. Should I try to see If I'm able to add him again? Should we contact Disney and try to sort it out with them? Or are we better off taking care of it when we arrive at WDW in June?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mikegood2 said:


> Our 60+ day window opened this morning and for the most part everything went smoothly. This was our first time using FP+ and we definitely were nervous going into the process. It didn't help when our party of 5 tried to book Frozen Ever After at 64 days out, and nothing was available til mid afternoon. Luckily that our all day Epcot day, with an afternoon break, so we just selected an evening time slot.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if this is a FP+ question exactly, but hope someone can help me out. My brother booked all our FP+s this morning and he was able to see all 5 people in our party (me, him, his wife and 2 daughters). I'm not able to see him as part of our party and was not able to add him to my party, at least prior to today. So when he looks at our Scheduled FPs he sees a party of 5, but when I look I see a party of 4 (he doesn't show). Is this going to be a problem? Since he already selected all or our FPs I don't want to mess anything up. Should I try to see If I'm able to add him again? Should we contact Disney and try to sort it out with them? Or are we better off taking care of it when we arrive at WDW in June?


It's not a problem. Just use your FPs as booked. He probably has his own MDE and he isn't set up for you to view and share.


----------



## mikegood2

hiroMYhero said:


> It's not a problem. Just use your FPs as booked. He probably has his own MDE and he isn't set up for you to view and share.



Thanks, was hoping that was the case. I agree his MDE is probably the problem. For some reason he said he has 2 accounts. One under his full first name, Jonathan and the other under Jon. I know he used Jon to book our dining reservations and I can see Jon if I try to add/remove a FP guest. I'll need to talk to him about it, but I believed he had to use the Jonathan account to book the FPs. Do you know it that will cause any problems?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks, was hoping that was the case. I agree his MDE is probably the problem. For some reason he said he has 2 accounts. One under his full first name, Jonathan and the other under Jon. I know he used Jon to book our dining reservations and I can see Jon if I try to add/remove a FP guest. I'll need to talk to him about it, but I believed he had to use the Jonathan account to book the FPs. Do you know it that will cause any problems?


It shouldn't. It means that you are linked correctly to the Jonathan account.

Question: It must be Jonathan, not Jon, who has the onsite reservation, correct? You are fine FP-wise and he uses the linked MB for park entrance and FP lines.

You are also fine with ADR names because names don't matter for Dining reservations.


----------



## mikegood2

hiroMYhero said:


> It shouldn't. It means that you are linked correctly to the Jonathan account.
> 
> Question: It must be Jonathan, not Jon, who has the onsite reservation, correct? You are fine FP-wise and he uses the linked MB for park entrance and FP lines.
> 
> You are also fine with ADR names because names don't matter for Dining reservations.



That's what I'm thinking, but gonna talk to him about it this weekend. My thinking (guess) Is that they/he created the Jonathon account when he made our onsite reservations for this year and the Jon account was his account from or 2011 or 2013 trip? This will be our groups first Onsite DISNEY OWNED stay at the POP. Our previous 2 stays were at the Swan Dolphin.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mikegood2 said:


> Jonathon account when he made our onsite reservations for this year and the Jon account was his account from or 2011 or 2013 trip?


Yes, that would be correct because he made the FPs based on Jonathan. Your MDE is linked up to Jon. 

Nothing to worry about as all FPs are intact.


----------



## Momtwofour

My 77 yr old mom decided to go to disney with us after I already booked fps. I have added her to the rides I know she will ride but do I need her to add her to the ones she wont be riding like RnR, 7dmt etc? Will it matter if she only has two booked in regards to booking a 4th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Momtwofour said:


> My 77 yr old mom decided to go to disney with us after I already booked fps. I have added her to the rides I know she will ride but do I need her to add her to the ones she wont be riding like RnR, 7dmt etc? Will it matter if she only has two booked in regards to booking a 4th?


If you are in a Tiered park or are planning to duplicate a ride you've already ridden, it's best for her to have the same 3 as everyone else. On the rides she won't ride, take her MB and scan it as you go through the FP line. 

As soon as you enter the line for FP#3, you can book #4.


----------



## Momtwofour

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are in a Tiered park or are planning to duplicate a ride you've already ridden, it's best for her to have the same 3 as everyone else. On the rides she won't ride, take her MB and scan it as you go through the FP line.
> 
> As soon as you enter the line for FP#3, you can book #4.


Ok so at MK it won't matter because it's not tiered?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Momtwofour said:


> Ok so at MK it won't matter because it's not tiered?


It won't matter unless you want to duplicate a ride you've already completed.

Example: You've ridden Peter Pan and want to ride it again. She won't be able to get it as her 3rd but everyone else is eligible for PP as their 4th. 

It's best to just add her onto the rides so everyone can freely book a 4th without keeping track of what she can or cannot do for her 3rd FP of the day.


----------



## Kydisneyfamily

That will actually be perfect for us. When you take the little one out of the head count we can spilt into Groups of 3 and 3.


----------



## alchrismom

hiroMYhero said:


> Those "frontloaded" onsite stays opened up the booking window for all linked onsite stays.
> 
> The frontloaded rooms will be released after Stay#2's window "opens."
> 
> For guests with regular tickets linked in their MDE, the FPs remain but can't be Modified when a room is canceled during that grey period. No one has really researched what happens to FPs booked using linked APs.
> 
> If an AP has 2 onsite stays and Stay#2 is for 7 or more days with 7 days of booked FPs, Canceling Stay#1, even if there are only 2 FP days, will Cancel out Stay#1's FPs because APs can't have more than 7 days max unless they have lots of onsite stays.


This is the most applicable answer I can find to my question but alas it doesn't fully answer it!

I have an AP and currently have a two-week onsite reservation for early June. I'd like to move offsite for the first week. I had been thinking of moving offsite for the entire trip to have more space at less than half the cost (I reserved the FPs while waiting to receive the offsite price quote), but despite the offsite benefits I think we'd like to be onsite for the second half after all. I understand that if I cancel the onsite reservation for the first week that I'd lose my FPs for the first week if MDE does so in practice. Complicating matters is that either way I'd be keeping my 7 days of onsite FPs. Do these onsite FPs count against my 7-day offsite total such that if I lose my FPs for the first week I wouldn't be able to get them back without canceling some of my onsite FPs? I understand the quoted answer to this is yes! Alternatively, if I kept all 7 days of onsite FPs, would I be able to make day of FPs during my first week? If not, then the onsite portion is actually working against us and that may make a split stay a lot more hassle than it's worth. I'm totally happy to reserve FPs for 7 days 30 days in advance and the rest on a rolling basis if offsite the whole time, but not so much to pay Disney for a resort stay thereby losing the ability to book any FPs at all for the first week.  Even if they were separate visits, not being able to make FPs if you have a week+ onsite stay following with FPs already booked would be a deterrent to visiting in the couple months before that. Thank you so much!


----------



## emmakatbaby

Question -- our check in date is June 17.  All of the reservation calculators show April 18 as our FP ressie date BUT the MDE says we are 61 days to our vacation.  Does that mean we can make ressies tomorrow?


----------



## alchrismom

emmakatbaby said:


> Question -- our check in date is June 17.  All of the reservation calculators show April 18 as our FP ressie date BUT the MDE says we are 61 days to our vacation.  Does that mean we can make ressies tomorrow?


Perhaps MDE is considering only whole days? Sixty days before June 17th is April 18th as you said, so you'll be able to make them on Tuesday morning. Have fun!


----------



## hiroMYhero

alchrismom said:


> I understand that if I cancel the onsite reservation for the first week that I'd lose my FPs for the first week if MDE does so in practice


Perhaps @cigar95 or @CAS239 can address this as they have APs... most who do Cancel an onsite reservation don't have more than 7 days of pre-booked FPs.



alchrismom said:


> Do these onsite FPs count against my 7-day offsite total such that if I lose my FPs for the first week I wouldn't be able to get them back without canceling some of my onsite FPs?


When Stay#2 is onsite, the offsite park days for Stay#1 are included in the open 60-day window + length of stay. You can book for 7 offsite days and add in each needed Stay#2 days after using a day. 



alchrismom said:


> Alternatively, if I kept all 7 days of onsite FPs, would I be able to make day of FPs during my first week?


Yes. But you'd need to do it at a kiosk. A DISer ran a test where he loaded in 7 days of pre-booked FPs and when in the park, the system wouldn't allow him to book FPs via the app. 

The kiosks allow FPs to be booked if there aren't any booked for that specific profile for that specific day.


----------



## alchrismom

hiroMYhero said:


> Perhaps @cigar95 or @CAS239 can address this as they have APs... most who do Cancel an onsite reservation don't have more than 7 days of pre-booked FPs.


That would be helpful -- thank you!



hiroMYhero said:


> When Stay#2 is onsite, the offsite park days for Stay#1 are included in the open 60-day window + length of stay. You can book for 7 offsite days and add in each needed Stay#2 days after using a day.


I understand that *if* don't have 7+ onsite days booked after the fact. I have no problem adding them one by one, but I'd need to cancel FPs for one or more days of Stay#2 to be able to make *any* FP for Stay#1 ahead of time, it seems? Staying partly onsite is making FPs harder rather than easier. 



hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. But you'd need to do it at a kiosk. A DISer ran a test where he loaded in 7 days of pre-booked FPs and when in the park, the system wouldn't allow him to book FPs via the app.
> 
> The kiosks allow FPs to be booked if there aren't any booked for that specific profile for that specific day.


Were those 7 days for an onsite stay? I understand that it may not matter, but that's where I'm struggling since I wish the offsite allotment were 7 days regardless of onsite plans. The kiosks are a helpful tip -- thank you so much!

If I had thought of this just a day or two sooner, I would have temporarily booked FPs for a day or two before my trip and then tried making my onsite FPs just to test it, but at this point it'd be a rough test to cancel FPs for over half of my trip. I didn't book them until about 54 days in advance so I could have delayed it a few more minutes. ;-) I had been thinking I'd get the first week's FPs at 30 days before realizing that I might be shooting myself in the foot with a split stay.

Thanks again!


----------



## hiroMYhero

alchrismom said:


> Were those 7 days for an onsite stay? I understand that it may not matter, but that's where I'm struggling since I wish the offsite allotment were 7 days regardless of onsite plans. The kiosks are a helpful tip -- thank you so much!


He's a local so no onsite stay involved. The FP system seems to have very stringent parameters for APs and FP booking. 

Hopefully an AP who has canceled an onsite stay with 7+ days of FPs can assist.


----------



## alchrismom

hiroMYhero said:


> He's a local so no onsite stay involved. The FP system seems to have very stringent parameters for APs and FP booking.
> 
> Hopefully an AP who has canceled an onsite stay with 7+ days of FPs can assist.


Or more specifically for the first point canceled an onsite stay of any length while keeping a later onsite stay of 7+ days! For the second point no cancelation needed, just trying to reserve offsite FPs with a later stay of 7+ onsite days, especially if they already have FPs booked. Thank you very much!


----------



## CarolynFH

alchrismom said:


> Or more specifically for the first point canceled an onsite stay of any length while keeping a later onsite stay of 7+ days! For the second point no cancelation needed, just trying to reserve offsite FPs with a later stay of 7+ onsite days, especially if they already have FPs booked. Thank you very much!



 My situation was not identical to yours, but I can comment on  AP holder having an offsite stay followed by an on-site stay.  We have Gold APs and booked FPs for an early December off site stay as well as an early January on site stay. Our Gold APs are blocked out on January 1-2, so  we bought 2-day tickets over the phone in order to make FPs for  those days, intending to upgrade to Platinum APs when we arrived in Orlando. But MDE would not allow me to make FPs for those two days, so I called. The CM for MDE had to call the FP CMs because she could not get the system to allow FPs for those dates either. The issue was the combination of an offsite stay first followed by an on-site stay.  We were limited to a total of 9 or 10 FP days in that case.  I had assumed that we could book FPs for the length of our on-site stay in January, but that was not true because we had "used up" FP days with our offsite December stay. So I had to wait until we used two days of FPs in December to book those two days of FPs for January 1 and 2.

As I said, not exactly the same as your situation but may be pertinent to your situation.

Edited to correct faulty memories!


----------



## alchrismom

CarolynFH said:


> My situation was not identical to yours, but I can comment on  AP holder having an offsite stay followed by an on-site stay.  We have Gold APs and booked FPs for an early December off site stay as well as an early January on site stay. Our Gold APs are blocked out on January 1-2, so  we bought 2-day tickets over the phone in order to make FPs for  those days, intending to upgrade to Platinum APs when we arrived in Orlando. But MDE would not allow me to make FPs for those two days, so I called. The CM for MDE had to call the FP CMs because she could not get the system to allow FPs for those dates either. It turns out that AP holders or any guests are not allowed to have any more than 10 days of FPs booked at any one time, and I had already booked a total of 10 days for the combination of our offsite December and on site January stays. So I had to wait until we used two days of FPs in December to book those two days of FPs for January 1 and 2.
> 
> As I said, not exactly the same as your situation but may be pertinent to your situation.


Thank you! Ten days total is interesting -- that makes more sense when a combination of trips are involved than 7 days in my opinion, though I hadn't heard that before! Before trying to add those two days, were you at exactly 10 days combined between your offsite and onsite FPs? In what order did you book those if you recall, and it sounds like there were no issues at that point? Thanks again!


----------



## dizneeat

CarolynFH said:


> It turns out that AP holders or any guests are not allowed to have any more than 10 days of FPs booked at any one time



*Wow! I did not know about that or I would have freaked out last summer. But - given we stayed onsite all the time (in several resorts) I was able to book FP+ for every one of our 17 onsite days. We had a platinum pass that time, but I guess this won't make much difference. I did not have any trouble booking online. 
Maybe this is something new?*


----------



## alchrismom

dizneeat said:


> *Wow! I did not know about that or I would have freaked out last summer. But - given we stayed onsite all the time (in several resorts) I was able to book FP+ for every one of our 17 onsite days. We had a platinum pass that time, but I guess this won't make much difference. I did not have any trouble booking online.
> Maybe this is something new?*


I think when all of the days are onsite there are no issues. Officially it's 14 for onsite days but MDE lets you have more.


----------



## hiroMYhero

alchrismom said:


> I think when all of the days are onsite there are no issues. Officially it's 14 for onsite days but MDE lets you have more.


It is 14 days when your FP booking window opens. Then, with each passing day an additional day of FPs can be added. The booking window immediately rolls forward after day#14.


----------



## alchrismom

hiroMYhero said:


> It is 14 days when your FP booking window opens. Then, with each passing day an additional day of FPs can be added. The booking window immediately rolls forward after day#14.


That makes sense, just as how ADRs can be booked past 10 days, one day at a time. I didn't book my FPs until 5-6 days after I could have and all of my dates were understandably already showing. Disney says 14 max where I've read it, but in practice what you're saying makes sense. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## CarolynFH

alchrismom said:


> Thank you! Ten days total is interesting -- that makes more sense when a combination of trips are involved than 7 days in my opinion, though I hadn't heard that before! Before trying to add those two days, were you at exactly 10 days combined between your offsite and onsite FPs? In what order did you book those if you recall, and it sounds like there were no issues at that point? Thanks again!



Sorry, the limit of 10 days (might be 9, I can't remember now) was for a combination of off site followed by on site stays.  If our December stay had been on site we would have been able to schedule FPs for length of stay in January as well as December.  But because our first FPs were not connected to an on site stay, the limit was invoked.

Our December visit was the 6th to 13th, while January was 1st to 10th, so I'm pretty sure I booked FPs for January 3-9 at the 60-day window, which would have opened before the 30-day window for our December visit.  If I had booked December first, I might not have been able to book as many January FP days as I did!


----------



## alchrismom

CarolynFH said:


> Sorry, the limit of 10 days (might be 9, I can't remember now) was for a combination of off site followed by on site stays.  If our December stay had been on site we would have been able to schedule FPs for length of stay in January as well as December.  But because our first FPs were not connected to an on site stay, the limit was invoked.
> 
> Our December visit was the 6th to 13th, while January was 1st to 10th, so I'm pretty sure I booked FPs for January 3-9 at the 60-day window, which would have opened before the 30-day window for our December visit.  If I had booked December first, I might not have been able to book as many January FP days as I did!


I understood what you meant! The 7 day total seems so restrictive since it makes having an onsite stay a negative for FPs if you want to be able to go before that as well. Hearing you had a 9-10 limit at least lets you have a couple extras. But with your second stay being up to 9 park days without those first two days, maybe that was your max? I wonder how you were able to book any for December when you already had 9 for January? Or perhaps you booked December first and then it let you do January since you were onsite then? Dang, I wish any of this had crossed my mind before I booked mine! I'd love to test if I were to book some for offsite to find out if I'd have any issues then doing onsite. At the time I had just figured I'd be able to rebook at 30 days. The offsite limit makes total sense to me, but it's the onsite affecting the offsite that it causing the confusion. Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

alchrismom said:


> I understood what you meant! The 7 day total seems so restrictive since it makes having an onsite stay a negative for FPs if you want to be able to go before that as well. Hearing you had a 9-10 limit at least lets you have a couple extras. But with your second stay being up to 9 park days without those first two days, maybe that was your max? I wonder how you were able to book any for December when you already had 9 for January? Or perhaps you booked December first and then it let you do January since you were onsite then? Dang, I wish any of this had crossed my mind before I booked mine! I'd love to test if I were to book some for offsite to find out if I'd have any issues then doing onsite. At the time I had just figured I'd be able to rebook at 30 days. The offsite limit makes total sense to me, but it's the onsite affecting the offsite that it causing the confusion. Thanks!



Well, it will be many months from now, but I may be testing it again this fall!  We will be off site Nov. 3-10 (FP window opens Oct 4 for day by day booking) and on site Dec. 2-9 (FP window opens Oct. 3 for length of stay booking)!


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

I have an onsite reservation for 6/30 for one night, 6 day tickets were purchased from Disney online yesterday (but no ticket numbers are entered into MDE yet, I assuming I need to put those in when we get those in the mail) that we will start using 7/2. 
I went to MDE today just to play around & get familiar today...it only lets me look at fast passes through April until May 17. Why wouldn't I even be able to look into June?
I checked & my resort information & confirmation number is in MDE.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marshallandcartersmo said:


> I have an onsite reservation for 6/30 for one night, 6 day tickets were purchased from Disney online yesterday (but no ticket numbers are entered into MDE yet, I assuming I need to put those in when we get those in the mail) that we will start using 7/2.
> I went to MDE today just to play around & get familiar today...it only lets me look at fast passes through April until May 17. Why wouldn't I even be able to look into June?
> I checked & my resort information & confirmation number is in MDE.


It's because you are more than 60 days from your check-in date. The system gives you the 60-day window at exactly 60 days out from your check-in date.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

hiroMYhero said:


> It's because you are more than 60 days from your check-in date. The system gives you the 60-day window at exactly 60 days out from your check-in date.



Ok thanks

I just assumed it would let me at least click into June
FP+ day coming up in about 2 weeks, getting nervous, lol


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

hiroMYhero said:


> It's because you are more than 60 days from your check-in date. The system gives you the 60-day window at exactly 60 days out from your check-in date.



One more question,isn't there somewhere that says "X many days until you can make fast passes"? I haven't found that anywhere


----------



## alchrismom

CarolynFH said:


> Well, it will be many months from now, but I may be testing it again this fall!  We will be off site Nov. 3-10 (FP window opens Oct 4 for day by day booking) and on site Dec. 2-9 (FP window opens Oct. 3 for length of stay booking)!


Gotcha! Did you have FPs for ~8 offsite days in December and ~9 onsite days in January booked at the same time without issue before you tried adding the two additional for January? If so, I'm thinking you may have booked December's before January's such that it let you? Thanks again!


----------



## ErinInCT

Let me make sure I understand this correctly.  My stay is June 18 - June 23.  My FP opens tomorrow.  It sounds like I can book all 4 days of tickets tomorrow?  Or can I only do June 19 tomorrow and then get up at 7am on Thursday to do June 20 and then 7am on Friday to do June 21 etc?

EEEK, I went onto the Disney website just to practice and it only shows 30 days (everything after May 18th is greyed out).  Why can't I do 60 days?  I'm staying at OKW but rented points thru Davids.  Does that not count for the 60 day option?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ErinInCT said:


> Let me make sure I understand this correctly.  My stay is June 18 - June 23.  My FP opens tomorrow.  It sounds like I can book all 4 days of tickets tomorrow?  Or can I only do June 19 tomorrow and then get up at 7am on Thursday to do June 20 and then 7am on Friday to do June 21 etc?
> 
> EEEK, I went onto the Disney website just to practice and it only shows 30 days (everything after May 18th is greyed out).  Why can't I do 60 days?  I'm staying at OKW but rented points thru Davids.  Does that not count for the 60 day option?


Your window completely opens on the designated day. You can book for all your 4 park days when your 60-day window opens exactly 60 days from your DVC check-in date. (Explained in the Booking Section of the OP - linked in mesaboy2's Signature)


----------



## CarolynFH

alchrismom said:


> Gotcha! Did you have FPs for ~8 offsite days in December and ~9 onsite days in January booked at the same time without issue before you tried adding the two additional for January? If so, I'm thinking you may have booked December's before January's such that it let you? Thanks again!



I had to go back to my email files to refresh my memory (yes, I'm a digital packrat )! The January trip was with DD & DSiL, we were all running the 5K on Thursday & they were running the half marathon on Saturday, so in November I made only 4 days of FPs for DH and myself and 6 days for them (including Jan. 1 & 2 for them). Then later in November I made 6 days of FP for DH's & my December trip. So it added up to 10 days total - which was the most we could have as a result of our offsite trip happening first and onsite second. If we had been onsite both times I believe we could have had FPs for length of stay for both trips - but I doubt that I'll be able to test that theory!


----------



## alchrismom

CarolynFH said:


> I had to go back to my email files to refresh my memory (yes, I'm a digital packrat )! The January trip was with DD & DSiL, we were all running the 5K on Thursday & they were running the half marathon on Saturday, so in November I made only 4 days of FPs for DH and myself and 6 days for them (including Jan. 1 & 2 for them). Then later in November I made 6 days of FP for DH's & my December trip. So it added up to 10 days total - which was the most we could have as a result of our offsite trip happening first and onsite second. If we had been onsite both times I believe we could have had FPs for length of stay for both trips - but I doubt that I'll be able to test that theory!


Thank you for checking -- so sweet of you!  That makes more sense with 10 total to start, and I bet you could have made more if they were both onsite no problem as you got far enough into November. After you had your 10 set, did you add more for either date (other than Jan. 1st and 2nd) such that it let you add more offsite for December and/or such that it didn't cancel any of your offsite when you added more onsite for January? If so, that's more than I'd expect and it would change things for me. If not, if you went from 10 to 12 total (by adding Jan 1st and 2nd) and you had days each trip without FPs, that's pretty much where I am. Thank you yet again!!!


----------



## CarolynFH

alchrismom said:


> Thank you for checking -- so sweet of you!  That makes more sense with 10 total to start, and I bet you could have made more if they were both onsite no problem as you got far enough into November. After you had your 10 set, did you add more for either date (other than Jan. 1st and 2nd) such that it let you add more offsite for December and/or such that it didn't cancel any of your offsite when you added more onsite for January? If so, that's more than I'd expect and it would change things for me. If not, if you went from 10 to 12 total (by adding Jan 1st and 2nd) and you had days each trip without FPs, that's pretty much where I am. Thank you yet again!!!



No, I just nervously waited until we used our first day of FP in December to add DH and me to their January 1 FP and then one more day to add us to their Jan. 2. Fortunately we weren't trying for FEA or SDMT either day, so no problems there!


----------



## MarBee

Is there a problem with MDE/fastpasses this morning? Woke up early to do my 6 am fastpasses, but it won't let me go last 30 days.  (My reservations at Dolphin and annual passes are all showing in MDE). Anything I can do besides waiting till 7 to call and be late for work?


----------



## CJK

MarBee said:


> Is there a problem with MDE/fastpasses this morning? Woke up early to do my 6 am fastpasses, but it won't let me go last 30 days. (My reservations at Dolphin and annual passes are all showing in MDE). Anything I can do besides waiting till 7 to call and be late for work?


Fast passes are at 7am EST


----------



## MarBee

CJK said:


> Fast passes are at 7am EST


Ugh thank you!


----------



## ErinInCT

We plan to watch the 4:45pm Indy Show and then watch the 5:30pm Frozen show.  We have a FP for Frozen but it's from 5:00pm - 5:15pm.  I think the Indy Show ends at 5:15pm and then we need to get over to Frozen.  If we show up after 5:15pm will our FP no longer work even though the show is not until 5:30pm?


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinInCT said:


> We plan to watch the 4:45pm Indy Show and then watch the 5:30pm Frozen show.  We have a FP for Frozen but it's from 5:00pm - 5:15pm.  I think the Indy Show ends at 5:15pm and then we need to get over to Frozen.  If we show up after 5:15pm will our FP no longer work even though the show is not until 5:30pm?


You'll just be let in with everyone else. Though last time we had a FP for Frozen, there wa no designated seating area, and we weren't even allowed in first (everyone just crowds together outside the doors), so no value to the FP really, unless something has changed.


----------



## alchrismom

CarolynFH said:


> No, I just nervously waited until we used our first day of FP in December to add DH and me to their January 1 FP and then one more day to add us to their Jan. 2. Fortunately we weren't trying for FEA or SDMT either day, so no problems there!


Thanks! It sounds like you had just those 10 (becoming 12) park days total then, with a handful of non-park days. Ten (becoming 12) was what I had figured until you explained how long your trips were, so I started wondering if you were in fact able to retain more FPs than I had understood. Thanks again for all of your help with this!


----------



## ms.ojo

This thread is so well organized and written!  thank you for compiling all of the information.  I see in the opening you mention "- *If a FP return window has passed without being used, that FP can be rescheduled to later in the day* (subject to availability)."  Which is how it worked for us in 2015.  Can you please confirm this is still correct?  I read somewhere else that now if you don't use a FP within the window & grace period...you lose it and cannot remake it into another FP.  Thanks for verifying!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ms.ojo said:


> This thread is so well organized and written!  thank you for compiling all of the information.  I see in the opening you mention "- *If a FP return window has passed without being used, that FP can be rescheduled to later in the day* (subject to availability)."  Which is how it worked for us in 2015.  Can you please confirm this is still correct?  I read somewhere else that now if you don't use a FP within the window & grace period...you lose it and cannot remake it into another FP.  Thanks for verifying!!


It can still be rescheduled, subject to availability.


----------



## Graciegirl5

If a ride is down, for example FEA, I know an anytime FP will be automatically given; but, will that prevent you from making a 4th FP for another ride while you are waiting for FEA (or whatever) to open back up? I know there are other rides the anytime FP can be used for, but I wouldn't want to give up a hard to get FP like FEA or 7DMT etc. I hope this makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Question: sooo FPs can NOT be used during EMHs, correct? I'm confused because my 60 day window finally opened, and in tandem EMHs were finally extended on one of the days that I am trying to squeeze in 3 FPs to an evening but can't, do to a 10pm cut off (even though park is open til 12) But I thought I remember reading that people used to get updates saying that their FP windows had been extended..is that just when _regular_ hours get extended?SO sorry if this is confusing


----------



## hiroMYhero

Uncranky Donald said:


> ...is that just when _regular_ hours get extended?


Yes. Extensions of FP windows only apply to regular park hours.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

My booking window opens tomorrow. I have dining for VIP shows for  Fantasmic and ROL. Looking at the hours as they are posted right now, do they change the times of the shows? I don't want to overlap and miss either attraction because they decide in May to switch up times or something.. Thanks!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Also, will I be able to make the fp selections for my DS and family even though I'm not going? They are linked to my MDE. I read the front page, but it says with a ticket. They have tickets but I don't.

What is the benefit of choosing 3 fps? On our Epcot day, I can use 2 but don't really think it's necessary for the 3rd. Should I just take one anyway? If I leave 1 slot empty, is it easy to go back later and pick up a 3rd selection, or is it easier to modify?


----------



## ms.ojo

Cluelyss said:


> It can still be rescheduled, subject to availability.


thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> My booking window opens tomorrow. I have dining for VIP shows for  Fantasmic and ROL. Looking at the hours as they are posted right now, do they change the times of the shows? I don't want to overlap and miss either attraction because they decide in May to switch up times or something.. Thanks!


It is very unlikely the posted showtimes will change. If anything, a second show may be added.


----------



## dmband

Can someone help clarify and tell me my fp+ selection date?

I check in 7/2.
Disney CM told me when I booked my reservation months ago that my FP+ date was 4/26, thats clearly wrong.
Some stuff I read states you can book FP+ "AT" the 60 day mark and some says 60 days "PRIOR".

"AT" 60 days is 5/3, 60 days "PRIOR" is 5/2 (at least how I interpret it, i.e. not counting the actual day of 7/2)

Please help me understand and know my correct fp+ selection date for a 7/2 check in, THANKS


----------



## hiroMYhero

dmband said:


> Can someone help clarify and tell me my fp+ selection date?
> 
> I check in 7/2.
> Disney CM told me when I booked my reservation months ago that my FP+ date was 4/26, thats clearly wrong.
> Some stuff I read states you can book FP+ "AT" the 60 day mark and some says 60 days "PRIOR".
> 
> "AT" 60 days is 5/3, 60 days "PRIOR" is 5/2 (at least how I interpret it, i.e. not counting the actual day of 7/2)
> 
> Please help me understand and know my correct fp+ selection date for a 7/2 check in, THANKS


It's Wednesday, May 3rd.


----------



## HydroGuy

dmband said:


> Can someone help clarify and tell me my fp+ selection date?
> 
> I check in 7/2.
> Disney CM told me when I booked my reservation months ago that my FP+ date was 4/26, thats clearly wrong.
> Some stuff I read states you can book FP+ "AT" the 60 day mark and some says 60 days "PRIOR".
> 
> "AT" 60 days is 5/3, 60 days "PRIOR" is 5/2 (at least how I interpret it, i.e. not counting the actual day of 7/2)
> 
> Please help me understand and know my correct fp+ selection date for a 7/2 check in, THANKS


I use this:

https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_calculator.php

It says May 3 like hiro said.


----------



## dmband

HydroGuy said:


> I use this:
> 
> https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_calculator.php
> 
> It says May 3 like hiro said.


Thanks guys

This is a nice resource too


----------



## KittyKitty

I have 2 tickets, 10 day no hop, and 8 day no hop,  in my name. I wanted to see if I could get FP's for both of them. I could only get FPs for 10 days, starting tomorrow.

 Is it possible to get FP's for both tickets when my time window opens up?

Thanks


----------



## yesman70

so does the FP system care who actually shows up at the ride?  Or only a body?  I have a family of 5, and some may or may not want to go on a particular ride.  Can I just replace that individual with another family member?  They don't actually check the names originally booked do they?


----------



## hiroMYhero

KittyKitty said:


> I have 2 tickets, 10 day no hop, and 8 day no hop,  in my name. I wanted to see if I could get FP's for both of them. I could only get FPs for 10 days, starting tomorrow.
> 
> Is it possible to get FP's for both tickets when my time window opens up?
> 
> Thanks


You have onsite Reservations, correct?

Your window will open for all your onsite reservations and you'll be able to book for the first 14 days. Then, with each passing day you'll be able to book a day of FPs until you have your 18-day total.

See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in mesaboy2's Signature,


----------



## mesaboy2

yesman70 said:


> so does the FP system care who actually shows up at the ride?  Or only a body?  I have a family of 5, and some may or may not want to go on a particular ride.  Can I just replace that individual with another family member?  They don't actually check the names originally booked do they?



From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> While technically nontransferable, in practice *MagicBands (or tickets) can be swapped with others in your party to use their FPs*. Castmembers (CMs) do not care if 37yo Johnny enters a FP queue with 8yo Sue's MagicBand.


----------



## Krisshay13

Sorry, I thought I had it but, now I don't think I do.....LOL.  I'm confused about being able to try for a Tier 1 at 2nd park.

I have a FP for 9am Seas & 11:30am FEA....we plan to hop over to DHS later that day.....
can I try for a FP for TSM once I enter Seas or FEA? 
OR do I need to make a 3rd fake FP at Ep?

It's EMH at Epcot so, I know I really don't need the one for Seas...I just want to try for TSM at some point.  And 11:30 was the earliest I could get for FEA.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Krisshay13 said:


> Sorry, I thought I had it but, now I don't think I do.....LOL.  I'm confused about being able to try for a Tier 1 at 2nd park.
> 
> I have a FP for 9am Seas & 11:30am FEA....we plan to hop over to DHS later that day.....
> can I try for a FP for TSM once I enter Seas or FEA?
> OR do I need to make a 3rd fake FP at Ep?
> 
> It's EMH at Epcot so, I know I really don't need the one for Seas...I just want to try for TSM at some point.  And 11:30 was the earliest I could get for FEA.



Keep just the 2. Then as soon as you scan at Seas (make sure everyone scans here), you can get the TSM one (if available).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Krisshay13 said:


> can I try for a FP for TSM once I enter Seas or FEA?


Yes, Search for TSMM as soon as you enter Seas FP line.


----------



## Krisshay13

Thanks Donaldduck77 & hiroMYhero.........that's what I thought but then started thinking it wouldn't work for Tier 1. 
This is awesome news!!  It looks like a slow day at DHS, TP says a 3 crowd day & it's the last night of Wishes.... so, I'm thinking it may just fall in place especially with being able to try right at 9!!


----------



## Cluelyss

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Keep just the 2. Then as soon as you scan at Seas (make sure everyone scans here), you can get the TSM one (if available).


You don't need to keep the one for Seas. Once you enter FEA you can then book 2 for HS (including TSMM). FEA FPs don't start until 11 so you won't get much better than what you've got!


----------



## Krisshay13

Cluelyss said:


> You don't need to keep the one for Seas. Once you enter FEA you can then book 2 for HS (including TSMM). FEA FPs don't start until 11 so you won't get much better than what you've got!


Thanks...I may do that, I'll wait to decide that morning to see how things look as far as being available at HS.  I'm just thinking that trying at 9 might be a better chance of getting it than waiting to try at 11:30.
I'm just glad there is a way to get FPs at 2 parks in 1 day!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Krisshay13 said:


> Thanks...I may do that, I'll wait to decide that morning to see how things look as far as being available at HS.  I'm just thinking that trying at 9 might be a better chance of getting it than waiting to try at 11:30.
> I'm just glad there is a way to get at 2 parks in 1 day!!!


Yes, good point, keeping Seas gives you earlier access to TSMM.


----------



## ELSA711

So as an AP holder, we have 7 days of FP+ booked for an upcoming 12 day trip, we can't get additional ones until my first day of FP+ are used correct?
We can only hold 7 days at a time?


----------



## CarolynFH

ELSA711 said:


> So as an AP holder, we have 7 days of FP+ booked for an upcoming 12 day trip, we can't get additional ones until my first day of FP+ are used correct?
> We can only hold 7 days at a time?



If you're staying off site, yes you're limited to 7 days. If on site it's either 10 days or length of stay - I'm not sure as I've never had the privilege of staying that long!


----------



## ELSA711

CarolynFH said:


> If you're staying off site, yes you're limited to 7 days. If on site it's either 10 days or length of stay - I'm not sure as I've never had the privilege of staying that long!


Thanks!  We are half on and half off.  So I booked 7 days.  I am thinking of cancelling my AK FP day or EP FP day for more at MK.
I knew this in my head before buying the AP but until I was actually doing it, it didn't hit me what this would mean.
Oh well.  We are at WDW for 12 days, I'm happy with that!

So come midnight on my first day, I can make an additional days worth of fastpass, and so on?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Cluelyss said:


> You don't need to keep the one for Seas. Once you enter FEA you can then book 2 for HS (including TSMM). FEA FPs don't start until 11 so you won't get much better than what you've got!



The reason for keeping the seas is that you will be ahead of anyone with 3 scheduled at HS trying for a 4th (2nd tier 1). If you are trying to get 2 at HS, then waiting until scanning at FEA would be fine. It would just be less availability at that point. I did something similar last month. Had Turtle Talk at 9:15 and FEA at 12:10. I was able to get 3rd (at MK) just after 9:15, long before anyone at MK could get their 4th.

And I learned the method from your thread


----------



## mesaboy2

ELSA711 said:


> Thanks!  We are half on and half off.  So I booked 7 days.  I am thinking of cancelling my AK FP day or EP FP day for more at MK.
> I knew this in my head before buying the AP but until I was actually doing it, it didn't hit me what this would mean.
> Oh well.  We are at WDW for 12 days, I'm happy with that!
> 
> So *come midnight* on my first day, I can make an additional days worth of fastpass, and so on?



The time is now 7:00a ET vice midnight.


----------



## ELSA711

mesaboy2 said:


> The time is now 7:00a ET vice midnight.


oh yeah,
7day limit for APs is tough.  At least it could be 10days like the max ticket offers.
As always, thank you!


----------



## BellaPetunia

I booked a stay onsite, for the first half of the trip it will be my family of four.  For the second half it will be me, one of my children and a family friend with her two children.  I know I will be able to book FPs at the 60 day mark for my family but will it possible to book hers as well?  She will have tickets linked to her MDX and her account will be linked to mine.  My TA suggested just making a name change at the front desk when she arrives so they do not charge for a third adult in the room because the Disney system doesn't allow for guests to be changed in one stay.  Sorry, confused on the best way to make sure I can book all of our FPs together.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BellaPetunia said:


> I booked a stay onsite, for the first half of the trip it will be my family of four.  For the second half it will be me, one of my children and a family friend with her two children.  I know I will be able to book FPs at the 60 day mark for my family but will it possible to book hers as well?  She will have tickets linked to her MDX and her account will be linked to mine.  My TA suggested just making a name change at the front desk when she arrives so they do not charge for a third adult in the room because the Disney system doesn't allow for guests to be changed in one stay.  Sorry, confused on the best way to make sure I can book all of our FPs together.


Yes. You'll be able to book FPs for everyone. Choose the correct grouping of people for your park days and everyone shares your 60-day window.


----------



## BellaPetunia

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. You'll be able to book FPs for everyone. Choose the correct grouping of people for your park days and everyone shares your 60-day window.



Thank you!!


----------



## Cluelyss

DonaldDuck77 said:


> The reason for keeping the seas is that you will be ahead of anyone with 3 scheduled at HS trying for a 4th (2nd tier 1). If you are trying to get 2 at HS, then waiting until scanning at FEA would be fine. It would just be less availability at that point. I did something similar last month. Had Turtle Talk at 9:15 and FEA at 12:10. I was able to get 3rd (at MK) just after 9:15, long before anyone at MK could get their 4th.
> 
> And I learned the method from your thread


Yep, didn't think about that till after I posted. While that would only enable the ability to book 1 at HS, the booking window would open much sooner.


----------



## Hisgirl

I somehow had the impression if I missed attending a FP and did not cancel it, it would be marked as 'done' and count. This ended up not being so and it still treated our account as needing to finish out 3 initial ones, even though we had booked 3 but skipped one. Just wanted to verify I understood this ??


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hisgirl said:


> I somehow had the impression if I missed attending a FP and did not cancel it, it would be marked at 'done' and count. This ended up not being so and it still treated our account as needing to finish out 3 initial ones, even though we had booked 3 but skipped one. Just wanted to verify I understood this ??


Some have reported that happening and some reporting "expiring" worked to move on to FP#4. Did this happen very recently? And did it happen in all parks or only in Tiered parks?

For a time, on the FP FAQ thread, the advice was to tap the touchpoint and then walk away so that the FP registered as being used. 

Thanks for reporting this and sorry it's happening again.


----------



## Hisgirl

hiroMYhero said:


> Some have reported that happening and some reporting "expiring" worked to move on to FP#4. Did this happen very recently? And did it happen in all parks or only in Tiered parks?
> 
> For a time, on the FP FAQ thread, the advice was to tap the touchpoint and then walk away so that the FP registered as being used.
> 
> Thanks for reporting this and sorry it's happening again.



We tried it two different ways this very week. Saturday, we weren't getting 'settled' till around noon, so I booked three FP at 9-10 then 10-11, then 11-12, knowing we would miss all three. I did this specifically to test the theory of 'do skipped fPs show up as being 'used'?
When we finally entered the park at 1pm, knowing all 3 had passed and we assumed would show as used, we tried to get a 4th FP and we were told we had to use our 3 first. Dangit!

I went to customer service and asked and they told us we did need to actually use them and not just reserve them. They gave us 2 freebies so that helped as we re-scheduled for the day.

Just yesterday, we missed one by acccident and checked, and sure enough, same thing, we could not move on to a 4th without scheduling and using the 3rd one, not just 'missing' it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hisgirl said:


> We tried it two different ways this very week. Saturday, we weren't getting 'settled' till around noon, so I booked three FP at 9-10 then 10-11, then 11-12, knowing we would miss all three. I did this specifically to test the theory of 'do skipped fPs show up as being 'used'?
> When we finally entered the park at 1pm, knowing all 3 had passed and we assumed would show as used, we tried to get a 4th FP and we were told we had to use our 3 first. Dangit!
> 
> I went to customer service and asked and they told us we did need to actually use them and not just reserve them. They gave us 2 freebies so that helped as we re-scheduled for the day.
> 
> Just yesterday, we missed one by acccident and checked, and sure enough, same thing, we could not move on to a 4th without scheduling and using the 3rd one, not just 'missing' it.


Thanks for reporting this. @marciemi would be interested in this, too.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Is there a place somewhere on MDE that shows "xx days till you can make FP+ reservations"

We are checking in 6/30 (going off-site for a week starting 7/1), not going to the parks till 7/2.
I'm assuming my FP+day is Monday 5/1, & but I can't do them for the whole week on 5/1...correct?

I still can't even play with days past May though


----------



## scottishgirl1

I was booking my Fastpasses today but am unable to book either Pandora ride for last 2 days of my trip even though I could have loads of choice eariler in the trip and can book any other fastpass I like for those 2 days as well. Is this a glitch or why have they not released them for 8th and 9th July? Has anyone else seen this yet?


----------



## dbavis

i don't know of anywhere where you can get that countdown within MDE.  If you subscribe to Touring Plans, they will send you an alert.  I check-in on 6/27 and my FP window opened this morning @ 7.  Yours is Monday, 5/1 @ 7.


----------



## scottishgirl1

My Fastpass opened today and I have made other Fastpasses for 8th July, only Pandora was showing no availability


----------



## DonaldDuck77

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Is there a place somewhere on MDE that shows "xx days till you can make FP+ reservations"



"My Plans - xx days to go" - 60 (assuming you don't have a dining reservation before you check in)


----------



## wareagle57

Are the Kiosks on Main Street open the hour before RD? And are there locations at the other parks to book FP at kiosks before the internal RD?


----------



## wareagle57

scottishgirl1 said:


> My Fastpass opened today and I have made other Fastpasses for 8th July, only Pandora was showing no availability



No Avatar as far out at July 8? I was under the impression people were not having an issue booking for Pandora at 60 days out. Our window doesn't open for 2 more days and our trip only goes til the 3rd. Should I scrap our plans and come up with FP that don't include Avatar?


----------



## dbavis

DonaldDuck77 said:


> "My Plans - xx days to go" - 60 (assuming you don't have a dining reservation before you check in)


this is a countdown to the start of your trip, not to the opening of your window to book fastpasses.  although you could effectively use it for the same thing by subtracting 60


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for reporting this. @marciemi would be interested in this, too.


This is good to know because I was planning to let an earlier one expire just for me since I did not plan to ride. I'll make sure to tap instead.


----------



## lawgator

Can someone please explain to me how this happened?  We are booked to stay one night at OKW Resort on June 23 (going to the Typhoon Lagoon DVC after hours party that night). We are FL resident Silver annual passholders, so summer blackout dates will be in effect for regular park admission for us on June 23.  Normally, as off site passholders, we can only book fast passes 30 days out.  However, last night (April 27) I saw that we could get fast passes for as late as June 4 (beyond our 30 days).  We nabbed some Pandora fastpasses for a quick visit (live 2 hours away so just going for a few hours) on Saturday, June 3.  Were we able to get these fast passes because of our later June 23 reservation, even though it is only for one night or do you think it was a computer glitch...kind of like a Monopoly game bank errs in your favor situation?  Either way, we will be happy to fly with the Banchee.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lawgator said:


> Can someone please explain to me how this happened?  We are booked to stay one night at OKW Resort on June 23 (going to the Typhoon Lagoon DVC after hours party that night). We are FL resident Silver annual passholders, so summer blackout dates will be in effect for regular park admission for us on June 23.  Normally, as off site passholders, we can only book fast passes 30 days out.  However, last night (April 27) I saw that we could get fast passes for as late as June 4 (beyond our 30 days).  We nabbed some Pandora fastpasses for a quick visit (live 2 hours away so just going for a few hours) on Saturday, June 3.  Were we able to get these fast passes because of our later June 23 reservation, even though it is only for one night or do you think it was a computer glitch...kind of like a Monopoly game bank errs in your favor situation?  Either way, we will be happy to fly with the Banchee.


The open 60-day + length of onsite stay FP window is based on your OKW reservation. Your window automatically opened from 30 to 60+ days thanks to OKW.


----------



## scottishgirl1

wareagle57 said:


> No Avatar as far out at July 8? I was under the impression people were not having an issue booking for Pandora at 60 days out. Our window doesn't open for 2 more days and our trip only goes til the 3rd. Should I scrap our plans and come up with FP that don't include Avatar? QUOTE]
> 
> It will probably be fine I got fastpass no problem on 2nd July for Pandora but nothing for either ride showed on 8th or 9th July


----------



## DonaldDuck77

dbavis said:


> this is a countdown to the start of your trip, not to the opening of your window to book fastpasses.  although you could effectively use it for the same thing by subtracting 60



Hence the "- 60"


----------



## wareagle57

DonaldDuck77 said:


> The reason for keeping the seas is that you will be ahead of anyone with 3 scheduled at HS trying for a 4th (2nd tier 1). If you are trying to get 2 at HS, then waiting until scanning at FEA would be fine. It would just be less availability at that point. I did something similar last month. Had Turtle Talk at 9:15 and FEA at 12:10. I was able to get 3rd (at MK) just after 9:15, long before anyone at MK could get their 4th.
> 
> And I learned the method from your thread



So tiers don't apply when doing this? I assumed if you only prebooked one, you still would have to use 2 and 3 before you could do another tier 1 attraction. Does this work within the same park as well? Could I FP RnR and then book TSMM as my 2nd?


----------



## kirinafa

For my trip i will be heading to Animal Kingdom on a early magic hour for my first park day. I plan to rush to Pandora first thing in the morning. Should i use fast passes at this park (Mostly for Pandora) or use the fast passes to book in Magic Kingdom the day after on a day that will be a Halloween Party? This will be during the 1st week of October. We have to use the first 3 fastpasses in one park only so i was thinking of not using the fastpass until the 2nd park day.


----------



## dbavis

kirinafa said:


> For my trip i will be heading to Animal Kingdom on a early magic hour for my first park day. I plan to rush to Pandora first thing in the morning. Should i use fast passes at this park (Mostly for Pandora) or use the fast passes to book in Magic Kingdom the day after on a day that will be a Halloween Party? This will be during the 1st week of October. We have to use the first 3 fastpasses in one park only so i was thinking of not using the fastpass until the 2nd park day.



are you saying that you plan to go to AK and MK both in the same day?  or AK one day and MK another day?  You get three fastpasses for each park day and can't transfer them from one day to another.


----------



## lawgator

hiroMYhero said:


> The open 60-day + length of onsite stay FP window is based on your OKW reservation. Your window automatically opened from 30 to 60+ days thanks to OKW.


Ok, thank you!  This is just a lucky treat for us to be able to see a bit of Pandora before our black out dates begin.


----------



## dbavis

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Hence the "- 60"



yeah, i'm an idiot.  totally didn't see that.


----------



## kirinafa

Arriving super late, so Disney springs first day. Then Ak on 2nd day, with MK on the 3rd day. Since we can only book 3 passes per park, i was going to bypass AK since we'd be getting there during a emh and use the fp starting on the 3rd day. Or should we use fp on the first park of your trip regardless of what park it is?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wareagle57 said:


> So tiers don't apply when doing this? I assumed if you only prebooked one, you still would have to use 2 and 3 before you could do another tier 1 attraction. Does this work within the same park as well? Could I FP RnR and then book TSMM as my 2nd?


The Tiering doesn't apply when hopping to Park#2. (See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM- linked in mesa's Signature)

When staying in Park#1 and hoping to book a 2nd Tier 1, you have to use all 3 FPs before attempting another Tier 1.


----------



## dbavis

kirinafa said:


> Arriving super late, so Disney springs first day. Then Ak on 2nd day, with MK on the 3rd day. Since we can only book 3 passes per park, i was going to bypass AK since we'd be getting there during a emh and use the fp starting on the 3rd day. Or should we use fp on the first park of your trip regardless of what park it is?



you get three passes per park per day (with the ability to add more after you use those three). if you are only going to AK on that second day, you might as well make FP reservations at AK for that day because you won't be able to use them on another day (which is what i think you are assuming).

Edit to clarify: you get three passes per park day.  all must be used at the same park.  after you use those three you can get additional, one at a time, at any of the parks.  you have to use those passes on that day.  you can't bank them to another day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kirinafa said:


> Arriving super late, so Disney springs first day. Then Ak on 2nd day, with MK on the 3rd day. Since we can only book 3 passes per park, i was going to bypass AK since we'd be getting there during a emh and use the fp starting on the 3rd day. Or should we use fp on the first park of your trip regardless of what park it is?


You have 3 FP slots to pre-book for each park day. Each booked FP saves you from standing in the Standby line - this is important if you will be attempting a Pandora ride. 

Go ahead and book FPs and then Modify or Cancel them if you decide you don't need them.


----------



## kirinafa

dbavis said:


> you get three passes per park per day (with the ability to add more after you use those three). if you are only going to AK on that second day, you might as well make FP reservations at AK for that day because you won't be able to use them on another day (which is what i think you are assuming).
> 
> Edit to clarify: you get three passes per park day.  all must be used at the same park.  after you use those three you can get additional, one at a time, at any of the parks.  you have to use those passes on that day.  you can't bank them to another day.



Just read the previous reply and found my answer lol. I was confused about how many i could pre-book. Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

kirinafa said:


> Just verifying one last time..when my 60 days come up i can reserve 27 fast passes with 3 per day? (since i'm staying 9 days) If so, that is completely different then what i heard and 10x better lol.


Yes. Book 3 FPs for each park day. If you are staying in the same park, after you enter the line for FP#3, use the app and book FP#4. Use #4 then book #5...


----------



## Cluelyss

Hisgirl said:


> We tried it two different ways this very week. Saturday, we weren't getting 'settled' till around noon, so I booked three FP at 9-10 then 10-11, then 11-12, knowing we would miss all three. I did this specifically to test the theory of 'do skipped fPs show up as being 'used'?
> When we finally entered the park at 1pm, knowing all 3 had passed and we assumed would show as used, we tried to get a 4th FP and we were told we had to use our 3 first. Dangit!
> 
> I went to customer service and asked and they told us we did need to actually use them and not just reserve them. They gave us 2 freebies so that helped as we re-scheduled for the day.
> 
> Just yesterday, we missed one by acccident and checked, and sure enough, same thing, we could not move on to a 4th without scheduling and using the 3rd one, not just 'missing' it.


What process were you using to book your 4th?


----------



## runwad

Here, for the people who don't know when their 60 day window opens, use this guys crowd calendar, all the way down the bottom of the day it tells you when the 30 day and 60 day window opens http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index


----------



## hiroMYhero

runwad said:


> Here, for the people who don't know when their 60 day window opens, use this guys crowd calendar, all the way down the bottom of the day it tells you when the 30 day and 60 day window opens http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index


I don't think Kenny likes having links posted to his Character Locator site. It's for members who pay for his Character Locator service.

It's easier and faster to just ask Siri. She's never wrong.


----------



## wareagle57

mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs can be scheduled only during regular park hours*, including the first and last hours of operation.  All FP attractions can be scheduled for any part of the regular day, except Frozen Ever After which does not allow FPs before 11:00a.



Does Frozen still not issue FP  until 11?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wareagle57 said:


> Does Frozen still not issue FP  until 11?


Correct: 11:00 is the first return window.


----------



## pbinn310

dont know if this questiong was asked before, but i cant find it.. I have fastpasses for my husband and I and 2 grand daughters to do the meet mickey and minnie at the outpost. Do me and my DH really need fast passes for this to stand with them inline? I was hoping i could just do 2 fastpasses for that and then 2 for later in the day for expedition everest.


----------



## mesaboy2

pbinn310 said:


> dont know if this questiong was asked before, but i cant find it.. I have fastpasses for my husband and I and 2 grand daughters to do the meet mickey and minnie at the outpost. *Do me and my DH really need fast passes for this to stand with them inline?* I was hoping i could just do 2 fastpasses for that and then 2 for later in the day for expedition everest.



Yes.  From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *All guests entering an attraction's FP queue must have a valid FP for that attraction*, including all character M&Gs. The only exceptions to this are small children under 3yo, who do not need FPs.


----------



## jamby

mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.



"FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations."

Can these tickets that need to be activated only be activated "10 days" in advance of the package stay?

Thank you


----------



## siskaren

jamby said:


> "FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations."
> 
> Can these tickets that need to be activated only be activated "10 days" in advance of the package stay?
> 
> Thank you



They can be activated *up to* 10 days in advance.


----------



## jamby

siskaren said:


> They can be upgraded *up to* 10 days in advance.


So if I am understanding correctly, if I want to make fast passes for the RO stay that is tied to the package tickets the absolute earliest would be 10 days because I can't activate those tickets until 10 days before the package starts? So really you don't get much of an advantage with the RO stay related to booking fast passes? Am I missing something here?

Thank you in advance for any help,
Jamby


----------



## mesaboy2

jamby said:


> So if I am understanding correctly, if I want to make fast passes for the RO stay that is tied to the package tickets the absolute earliest would be 10 days because I can't activate those tickets until 10 days before the package starts? *So really you don't get much of an advantage with the RO stay related to booking fast passes?* Am I missing something here?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help,
> Jamby



In this case, no.

Since your tickets are tied to the package stay, you are severely limited for booking FPs for days before your package stay begins.  This is because the package tickets aren't considered valid until the package stay begins.  You can make them valid up to 10 days sooner by activating them, but I believe that can only be done in person.  If you had tickets purchased separately, this would not be an issue since they are valid as soon as they are purchased.

I hope I have that right, and I hope it's understandable.  Split stays aren't really my forte.


----------



## Amy M

mesaboy2 said:


> In this case, no.
> 
> Since your tickets are tied to the package stay, you are severely limited for booking FPs for days before your package stay begins.  This is because the package tickets aren't considered valid until the package stay begins.  You can make them valid up to 10 days sooner by activating them, but I believe that can only be done in person.  If you had tickets purchased separately, this would not be an issue since they are valid as soon as they are purchased.
> 
> I hope I have that right, and I hope it's understandable.  Split stays aren't really my forte.


I have a room only stay followed by a package stay and my FP window opened 60 days out from my RO reservation date.  This was just a few weeks ago.  We have RO on June 4 and package stay June 5-12.


----------



## mesaboy2

Amy M said:


> I have a room only stay followed by a package stay and *my FP window opened 60 days out from my RO reservation date*.  This was just a few weeks ago.  We have RO on June 4 and package stay June 5-12.



That is consistent with the verbiage in the FAQ.  If my understanding is correct, you are unable however to actually book FPs for the RO portion of your trip.


----------



## Amy M

mesaboy2 said:


> That is consistent with the verbiage in the FAQ.  If my understanding is correct, you are unable however to actually book FPs for the RO portion of your trip.


I did not book Fps for the RO portion because of our flight schedule.  The system just opened 60 days out from the RO date, so I was able to book them essentially 61 days out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> I did not book Fps for the RO portion because of our flight schedule.  The system just opened 60 days out from the RO date, so I was able to book them essentially 61 days out.


With your Stay #2 as a package, you wouldn't have been able to book FPs for Stay #1. Stay #1 just opened your consecutive booking windows.


----------



## Kodachrome_Dreams

My FP are booked. If I possibly want to change one, do I have to cancel one first before I can see what else is available? I tried logging on to MDE but I am unable to view what's still left for my days.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kodachrome_Dreams said:


> My FP are booked. If I possibly want to change one, do I have to cancel one first before I can see what else is available? I tried logging on to MDE but I am unable to view what's still left for my days.



From Post #2 in the Addendum:


Cluelyss said:


> *Instructions for Checking Availability*
> 
> You don't have to Cancel when checking availability, rebooking a new park, or when park hopping. Simply follow the instructions below.
> 
> From the app:
> ~ tap the "+"
> ~ select guests
> ~ select date and new park
> ~ continue beyond any warnings
> ~ you won't lose anything if just checking availability. After checking, back out of the window and your original FP+ remain.
> ~ when you confirm a FP+ for the new park, that's when any original FP+ are replaced.
> 
> *Checking Availability for Same Park - Same Day*
> From the App
> ~ from a booked FP, choose "Modify"
> ~ scroll through selections to see availability
> ~ original FP remains intact if a new ride is not chosen
> * The system only shows ride availability for time slots that are not blocked by original FP Return Windows.


----------



## Kodachrome_Dreams

Ahhh...I missed that when scrolling through the details at the start of this thread.  Thanks so much for your super-fast response, mesaboy2.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kodachrome_Dreams said:


> Ahhh...I missed that when scrolling through the details at the start of this thread.  Thanks so much for your super-fast response, mesaboy2.



Totally understandable.  To be fair, that helpful bit of info comes from the companion Addendum thread and poster @Cluelyss.


----------



## jamby

siskaren said:


> They can be activated *up to* 10 days in advance.


Thank you I appreciate your help.


----------



## jamby

mesaboy2 said:


> In this case, no.
> 
> Since your tickets are tied to the package stay, you are severely limited for booking FPs for days before your package stay begins.  This is because the package tickets aren't considered valid until the package stay begins.  You can make them valid up to 10 days sooner by activating them, but I believe that can only be done in person.  If you had tickets purchased separately, this would not be an issue since they are valid as soon as they are purchased.
> 
> I hope I have that right, and I hope it's understandable.  Split stays aren't really my forte.



Thank you for taking time to help with my question.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Please help, we check in June 30th, checking out July 1.  Have 6 day passes that we planned to start using 7/2 while staying offsite.  I signed on to MDE yesterday, only 7/1 was open, didn't make any selections.  Signed on this morning, still only 7/1 is open.  I thought since we have 6 day passes attached to our MDE we got to make fastpasses for each day we have a pass for...even though we're only staying onsite the one night. Really stressed!


----------



## hiroMYhero

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Please help, we check in June 30th, checking out July 1.  Have 6 day passes that we planned to start using 7/2 while staying offsite.  I signed on to MDE yesterday, only 7/1 was open, didn't make any selections.  Signed on this morning, still only 7/1 is open.  I thought since we have 6 day passes attached to our MDE we got to make fastpasses for each day we have a pass for...even though we're only staying onsite the one night. Really stressed!


60 days out from each offsite day you'll be able to book FPs.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

I'm sorry, I'm totally confused...
I check in on-site Friday June 30th, check out July 1st.  Going to the parks the first day Sunday July 2nd.  Yesterday MDE would have let me get fastpasses for Saturday July 1st, but today I can't even click on Sunday July 2nd as an option.

So you're saying tomorrow it'll let me choose Sunday 7/2, even though my page today says "59 days to go"...you're thinking MDE is counting 6/30 as my first day??

I'm sorry, I'm planning a trip for 10 and am a little overwhelmed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marshallandcartersmo said:


> I'm sorry, I'm totally confused...
> I check in on-site Friday June 30th, check out July 1st.  Going to the parks the first day Sunday July 2nd.  Yesterday MDE would have let me get fastpasses for Saturday July 1st, but today I can't even click on Sunday July 2nd as an option.
> 
> So you're saying tomorrow it'll let me choose Sunday 7/2, even though my page today says "59 days to go"...you're thinking MDE is counting 6/30 as my first day??
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm planning a trip for 10 and am a little overwhelmed.


Yes because your onsite stay ends on 7/1 you have to wait to book for your offsite days. You must wait until the FP Booking window rolls to each offsite day. This is explained in the Split Stay section of this thread and in the first post of the other thread where you are posting.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes because your onsite stay ends on 7/1 you have to wait to book for your offsite days. You must wait until the FP Booking window rolls to each offsite day. This is explained in the Split Stay section of this thread and in the first post of the other thread where you are posting.



thank you, I was stressing this morning & hoping you'd respond...if I had had your personal phone number I would have called you at 7am, lol!  Here's to tomorrow!  thank you


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Has Disney closed that little loophole that was possible if you only booked 2 FP+ ahead... once you checked in for the 1st you could get another FP+, even for a different park?  I couldn't find the thread on that... probably right in front of my face...


----------



## hiroMYhero

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has Disney closed that little loophole that was possible if you only booked 2 FP+ ahead... once you checked in for the 1st you could get another FP+, even for a different park?  I couldn't find the thread on that... probably right in front of my face...


FP FAQ Addendum has the steps.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hiroMYhero said:


> FP FAQ Addendum has the steps.


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## summerlvr

When checking for additional FP after the initial 3, I see people talking about refreshing the screen on the MDE app in order to find better times or attractions. How does one go about refreshing? Thanks!


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

It worked, just like you said, lol!  One different question though....I was trying to split up our group for one fastpass (older to Space Mtn, younger to Tomorrowland Speedway at the same time).  The people going to the speedway aren't staying onsite, and when I tried to book theirs, it only let me book 30 days out.  So I'm assuming in order to book 60 days, one of the people in the party your booking the FP for has to be on the on-site reservation?

I had planned on doing that several times through our week, is there a way around that?  I tried dropping and editing and couldn't find a work to make it work.

TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

marshallandcartersmo said:


> It worked, just like you said, lol!  One different question though....I was trying to split up our group for one fastpass (older to Space Mtn, younger to Tomorrowland Speedway at the same time).  The people going to the speedway aren't staying onsite, and when I tried to book theirs, it only let me book 30 days out.  So I'm assuming in order to book 60 days, one of the people in the party your booking the FP for has to be on the on-site reservation?
> 
> I had planned on doing that several times through our week, is there a way around that?  I tried dropping and editing and couldn't find a work to make it work.
> 
> TIA


Yay! And yes, always include an onsite person in the FP grouping and then Change Party to adjust the grouping.


----------



## tippytoes

This is my first time to WDW so I hope this isn't too silly a question. 

I booked a room-only stay at POR from Sept 15 to Sept 20. 

I purchased my tickets (4-park Magic Ticket) separately from an authorised seller (Parksavers) and have linked them to my MDE account. 

I intend to use the 4-Park tickets from Sept 16 to Sept 19. 

Is there anything else I have to do to "qualify" for the FP+ booking *60 days* in advance? I am concerned about running into issues since I booked the room and the tickets separately. Right now the tickets don't appear to be "linked" to the room booking, and the FP+ selection is offering me 30 days' FP+ selection until June 2.


----------



## Cluelyss

tippytoes said:


> This is my first time to WDW so I hope this isn't too silly a question.
> 
> I booked a room-only stay at POR from Sept 15 to Sept 20.
> 
> I purchased my tickets (4-park Magic Ticket) separately from an authorised seller (Parksavers) and have linked them to my MDE account.
> 
> I intend to use the 4-Park tickets from Sept 16 to Sept 19.
> 
> Is there anything else I have to do to "qualify" for the FP+ booking *60 days* in advance? I am concerned about running into issues since I booked the room and the tickets separately. Right now the tickets don't appear to be "linked" to the room booking, and the FP+ selection is offering me 30 days' FP+ selection until June 2.


No, you are fine. If you're seeing the 30 day window, everything is linked properly. Once you hit your 60-day mark, the booking window will expand.


----------



## Kerryg1

Going to WDW next month, first time using Magic bands.  We drive our own van to WDW, and we prefer to drive ourselves from our resort to the parks rather than wait for the buses. Do we use our magic bands at the parking lot entrance? We will be using the online checkin ahead of time, and want to drive directly to the MK our first day, then go to our resort once the room is ready. Will our magic bands be active then, or do we have to do something at the resort checkin desk first? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kerryg1 said:


> Do we use our magic bands at the parking lot entrance?


Yes. Everything is activated through online check-in so choose the earliest time available.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

summerlvr said:


> When checking for additional FP after the initial 3, I see people talking about refreshing the screen on the MDE app in order to find better times or attractions. How does one go about refreshing? Thanks!


I had trouble figuring this out also!  Just click the time again, and it'll refresh.


----------



## summerlvr

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I had trouble figuring this out also!  Just click the time again, and it'll refresh.


Thank you!


----------



## Amy M

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Everything is activated through online check-in so choose the earliest time available.


To follow up on your previous post, we are staying at POP on our arrival day and then moving to CSR for the remainder of the trip.  Our tickets are linked to the CSR reservation.  We plan to go straight to MK from POP on day 1 of our CSR stay.  Should I choose an early check-in time too to ensure our tickets work properly?  I currently just selected 3:00 since we won't get to CSR until the evening anyway.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> To follow up on your previous post, we are staying at POP on our arrival day and then moving to CSR for the remainder of the trip.  Our tickets are linked to the CSR reservation.  We plan to go straight to MK from POP on day 1 of our CSR stay.  Should I choose an early check-in time too to ensure our tickets work properly?  I currently just selected 3:00 since we won't get to CSR until the evening anyway.


Choose the earliest arrival time for CSR. But, when you leave Pop, stop by the front desk to officially check out and let them know your CSR Stay should be activated.


----------



## Amy M

hiroMYhero said:


> Choose the earliest arrival time for CSR. But, when you leave Pop, stop by the front desk to officially check out and let them know your CSR Stay should be activated.


I changed my arrival time at CSR to "before 7:00".  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Minniedap

If part of our group is on-site and the other part is at SOG, can we book their fastpass at 60 days out if we link MDX accounts? I'm not sure but I think SOG guest can not book until 30 days prior.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Minniedap said:


> If part of our group is on-site and the other part is at SOG, can we book their fastpass at 60 days out if we link MDX accounts? I'm not sure but I think SOG guest can not book until 30 days prior.


Yes - link and your complete group will share the 60-day window. 

See the FP FAQ.


----------



## 123SA

- *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.* However, *party tickets can be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p*. Note that in past seasons Disney has canceled any FPs whose windows ended at 6:30p or later, therefore *it is recommended to schedule these 3 FPs back-to-back between 3:30p and 6:30p*. These FPs are not in addition to the 3 other FPs that a guest may already have scheduled that day using a regular park ticket, since the MDX system allows a maximum of 3 FPs per guest per day per account.



I have 2 reservations
Reservation 1: 8/25 check in for 1 day, no tickets currently
Reservation 2: 8/26 check in for 14 days, 10 day park hopper ticket

I plan to buy MNSSHP tickets to use on 8/25
I plan to buy MNSSHP tickets to use on 9/7.  Water parks in the morning.



For Reservation 1 -  will I be able to book FP+ at the 60 day mark if I link my tickets to my reservation?


For Reservation 2 -  If I link my tickets to my reservation, at the 60 day mark I will want to make FP+ for the 10 day ticket, and the 1 day MNSSHP.  A total of 11 days.  (I will use the last day of the 10 PH ticket on 9/8, the day after the party)     In this situation, can I book for 11 days?   If no, do I have any options for FP+ on the MNSSHP?

THanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.* However, *party tickets can be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p*. Note that in past seasons Disney has canceled any FPs whose windows ended at 6:30p or later, therefore *it is recommended to schedule these 3 FPs back-to-back between 3:30p and 6:30p*. These FPs are not in addition to the 3 other FPs that a guest may already have scheduled that day using a regular park ticket, since the MDX system allows a maximum of 3 FPs per guest per day per account.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 reservations
> Reservation 1: 8/26 check in for 1 day, no tickets currently
> Reservation 2: 8/27 check in for 14 days, 10 day park hopper ticket
> 
> I plan to buy MNSSHP tickets to use on 8/26
> I plan to buy MNSSHP tickets to use on 9/7.  Water parks in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> For Reservation 1 -  will I be able to book FP+ at the 60 day mark if I link my tickets to my reservation?
> 
> 
> For Reservation 2 -  If I link my tickets to my reservation, at the 60 day mark I will want to make FP+ for the 10 day ticket, and the 1 day MNSSHP.  A total of 11 days.  (I will use the last day of the 10 PH ticket on 9/8, the day after the party)     In this situation, can I book for 11 days?   If no, do I have any options for FP+ on the MNSSHP?
> 
> THanks for your help.


When you link your MNSSHP tickets to MDE, the entitlements allow you to book for MNSSHP.

Exactly 60 days out from Stay#1, your FP window opens for FP booking for Stay#1 AND Stay#2.

You'll be able to book for 10 park days and your MNSSHP.


----------



## 123SA

I want to make sure I understand.  And I may have left out information.  These are 2 different reservation numbers, same MDE account.  (Because I still can't make a 15 night reservation, right?)  Crap...and I screwed up the dates.  I was off by a day.  Fixed now.

Last year, I had the same reservations, but no MNSSHP tickets.    No tickets attached to first reservation.  I could not book FP+ based on stay 1 date.    Because I will now have a ticket attached to stay 1, I can book for  both reservations & both parties on June 26?   This will be 12 days of FP over a 15 day period.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> I want to make sure I understand.  And I may have left out information.  These are 2 different reservation numbers, same MDE account.  (Because I still can't make a 15 night reservation, right?)  Crap...and I screwed up the dates.  I was off by a day.  Fixed now.
> 
> Last year, I had the same reservations, but no MNSSHP tickets.    No tickets attached to first reservation.  I could not book FP+ based on stay 1 date.    Because I will now have a ticket attached to stay 1, I can book for  both reservations & both parties on June 26?   This will be 12 days of FP over a 15 day period.


Yes.


----------



## 123SA

Wow!  That's great, and unexpected, and I'm not sure I understand why.  Thanks so much for your help and patience.


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

Very excited for our July trip!!  My question is can I split up fast passes among our group?  I had a spinal fusion in my neck.  Roller coasters are out for me.  My husband and I want to do lighter things while our older kids do them.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

4DisneyWVUfans said:


> Very excited for our July trip!!  My question is can I split up fast passes among our group?  I had a spinal fusion in my neck.  Roller coasters are out for me.  My husband and I want to do lighter things while our older kids do them.  Thanks in advance!!!



Yes.  From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs can be scheduled for different attractions and different times for individual members of any group.*


----------



## kelleybean

Fastpass question ... we have AP's.  We are doing a couple of short resort stays (one in June, one in July), then I booked a couple of random other days.  I went to book FP's another day today and it said that we had used up all of our fastpasses.  I know that there is a limit to how many FP's an AP holder can book in a certain period, but I assumed that the days you stay on site didn't count towards that allotment.  Otherwise wouldn't it potentially discourage AP holders from doing longer stays?

Was this a mistake, or do the days you are staying on site count towards the maximum you can book on an AP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kelleybean said:


> Was this a mistake, or do the days you are staying on site count towards the maximum you can book on an AP?


If you had a series of all onsite stays, you'd be allowed to book without worrying about the 7-day max.

Once you book FPs for a regular offsite park day, the system reverts to the 7-day max within 30 days.


----------



## kelleybean

hiroMYhero said:


> If you had a series of all onsite stays, you'd be allowed to book without worrying about the 7-day max.
> 
> Once you book FPs for a regular offsite park day, the system reverts to the 7-day max within 30 days.



Thanks!


----------



## SherriA1

I already have a MDE account from a previous stay, and I just linked our upcoming package to our account.  My parents are also coming with us on this trip, and they have a separate room / separate package.  Is it possible for me to just link their reservation to my MDE, or do I have to do it by adding them through Family and Friends.  When I went to Family and Friends and tried to add them by using their reservation confirmation number, it said I could not add them because they do not have a MDE account.  Rather than walking them through the process of creating a MDE account so that I can then add them through Family and Friends, it seems like it would be easier just to link their reservation directly to my MDE.  Is this possible and, if so, is this something that is typically done with parties traveling together?  I certainly don't want to create any confusion, but since I'm going to be the one managing all the dining, FP+s, etc, it seems logical for me to just have everything on my MDE account.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SherriA1 said:


> I already have a MDE account from a previous stay, and I just linked our upcoming package to our account.  My parents are also coming with us on this trip, and they have a separate room / separate package.  Is it possible for me to just link their reservation to my MDE, or do I have to do it by adding them through Family and Friends.  When I went to Family and Friends and tried to add them by using their reservation confirmation number, it said I could not add them because they do not have a MDE account.  Rather than walking them through the process of creating a MDE account so that I can then add them through Family and Friends, it seems like it would be easier just to link their reservation directly to my MDE.  Is this possible and, if so, is this something that is typically done with parties traveling together?  I certainly don't want to create any confusion, but since I'm going to be the one managing all the dining, FP+s, etc, it seems logical for me to just have everything on my MDE account.


Yes. Just list their names in your MDE account as if you were adding on 2 more kids. The names have to match the names used for the onsite reservation.

Link their reservation and tickets, unless they booked a package, and you'll be set.


----------



## FoxC63

What if I'm late to a FP am I out of luck?


----------



## siskaren

FoxC63 said:


> What if I'm late to a FP am I out of luck?



If you're more than 15 minutes late, yes.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> What if I'm late to a FP am I out of luck?


It's really at the CMs discretion. For popular rides, yes, you're likely out of luck. There is generally a 15 minute grace period at the back of all FPs, but again, CM discretion. For a popular ride or on a busy day, this is not guaranteed. We showed up almost an hour late to Little Mermaid once, though, because I had my FP order switched in my mind, and they just waved us on. You could also try and just modify the FP to a later time, too, assuming there's availability.


----------



## jeffg4

When trying to add or modify a FP+ reservation, it has been recommended to divide the group into smaller groups to find better times.  For instance, instead of searching for a group of 4, search for a group of 2.  However, when trying to modify an existing reservation for a group of 4, how do I know the same FP+ time will be available for the second group of 2 before I modify the first group of 2?  In other words, I don't want to lose my original FP+ time for the group of 4 if I can't be assured that I will find similar times for the 2 groups of 2.  If I get a better time for the first group of 2, can I always assume I will get the same time for the next group of 2?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jeffg4 said:


> When trying to add or modify a FP+ reservation, it has been recommended to divide the group into smaller groups to find better times.  For instance, instead of searching for a group of 4, search for a group of 2.  However, when trying to modify an existing reservation for a group of 4, how do I know the same FP+ time will be available for the second group of 2 before I modify the first group of 2?  In other words, I don't want to lose my original FP+ time for the group of 4 if I can't be assured that I will find similar times for the 2 groups of 2.  If I get a better time for the first group of 2, can I always assume I will get the same time for the next group of 2?


Try for the 4 first.

Then if you Modify for a group of 2, note the open slots of overlapping times and then book what you want from what's available and overlapping.


----------



## jeffg4

hiroMYhero said:


> Try for the 4 first.
> 
> Then if you Modify for a group of 2, note the open slots of overlapping times and then book what you want from what's available and overlapping.


Don't you have to confirm the change for the first group of 2 prior to modifying for the second group of 2?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jeffg4 said:


> Don't you have to confirm the change for the first group of 2 prior to modifying for the second group of 2?


Yes. That's why you need to search for 4 first and if you have to go to 2 + 2, book slots that have overlapping openings at the moment you check for availability.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

I'm testing/practicing making FP slections

There are 5 of us in our party.  Three have two each of the 5 day military salute tickets.  2 have 10 day tickets

I made 7 days of FP without problems, but for the 8th day, it will only let me make FP for the two that have the 10 day tickets.

Please help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I'm testing/practicing making FP slections
> 
> There are 5 of us in our party.  Three have two each of the 5 day military salute tickets.  2 have 10 day tickets
> 
> I made 7 days of FP without problems, but for the 8th day, it will only let me make FP for the two that have the 10 day tickets.
> 
> Please help!


The combo of the 2 5-days may be incorrectly maxing you out at 7. Some who bought the Canadian tickets were finding the system erroneously maxed them out at 7 days of FPs.

What you can do is call IT - tell them you are booking and finding this max error.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

thanks calling now


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

So I called, and this is what she said:

Because I have two 5 day tickets per person, the system is maxing me out at 7 days. If I was staying offsite, that would mean that I would not be able to make FP for my 8th day until I used one of the days. 

However, she said that because I have on onsite stay, when my 60 day window hits, I'll be able to make FP selections for all 10 days for all 5 in the party.

Does this sound like it's correct?  I don't want to be frantically calling for my last 3 days of FPs on FP morning!


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Does this sound like it's correct? I don't want to be frantically calling for my last 3 days of FPs on FP morning!


I don't know... Separately linked tickets are supposed to open all FP booking days.

If you separated them, you could certainly book for 5+5 for a total of 10 days. You can reassign them now to ease your mind:
You#2
OtherPerson#2
NextOtherPerson#2

Then, when you reach WDW, ask for plastic tickets to be linked to the #2 group of people. You'll use the tickets for park entry and FPs.

Alternatively, if the FP system maxes you out at 7 days for those 3 people, complete the booking for the 10-day people, call Disney, and then ask them to add them or "Change Party" to include them in the already booked FPs.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

hiroMYhero said:


> I don't know... Separately linked tickets are supposed to open all FP booking days.
> 
> If you separated them, you could certainly book for 5+5 for a total of 10 days. You can reassign them now to ease your mind:
> You#2
> OtherPerson#2
> NextOtherPerson#2
> 
> Then, when you reach WDW, ask for plastic tickets to be linked to the #2 group of people. You'll use the tickets for park entry and FPs.
> 
> Alternatively, if the FP system maxes you out at 7 days for those 3 people, complete the booking for the 10-day people, call Disney, and then ask them to add them or "Change Party" to include them in the already booked FPs.


Thanks

Getting the 6 military salute tickets, as opposed to 3 ten day tickets saves us about $40 total.  Probably not worth the headache and anxiety I now have


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Thanks
> 
> Getting the 6 military salute tickets, as opposed to 3 ten day tickets saves us about $40 total.  Probably not worth the headache and anxiety I now have


I'd separate them now: book for group#1 and group#2 and you will avoid calling Disney.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

hiroMYhero said:


> I'd separate them now: book for group#1 and group#2 and you will avoid calling Disney.



Would it be possible to merge the two accounts back together once we get there?  Having an extra set of plastic tickets would not be ideal.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Would it be possible to merge the two accounts back together once we get there?  Having an extra set of plastic tickets would not be ideal.


No. FPs remain on the Profile line where booked.

You would need Set #1 for the first 5 days and then Set #2 for the last 5 days. You'd probably need to color code your planning sheet if you won't be booking FPs in chronological order: one color for Set #1 FPs versus Set #2 FPs.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

hiroMYhero said:


> No. FPs remain on the Profile line where booked.
> 
> You would need Set #1 for the first 5 days and then Set #2 for the last 5 days. You'd probably need to color code your planning sheet if you won't be booking FPs in chronological order: one color for Set #1 FPs versus Set #2 FPs.




And then I'd need to keep track of what tickets to use what day.

I think I'll try calling IT tomorrow, and then a couple more times.  And maybe get an email response also.  Assuming I get the same answer, I'll deal with calling IT on booking day (after making the 10 days of plans for the two 10 day tickets) and see if they can add them if there are any issues.

My 60 day window is June 6, so I have about 4 weeks to figure it out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> And then I'd need to keep track of what tickets to use what day.


No, if you set up your actual FP booking correctly, Set #1/MBs for the first five days and Set#2 for the last 5.


----------



## disneybree

I'm really lost right now. I know that as staying as a resort hotel guest I can book my FastPasses up to 60 days in advance for my whole trip (we have a 5 day ticket). I don't understand why the calendar in My Disney Experience app on my iPad only show dates 30 days away from today. Will it automatically open the whole 2 month period once I reach May 28th ? (I am travelling from July 27 to August 2). Thanks !


----------



## siskaren

disneybree said:


> I'm really lost right now. I know that as staying as a resort hotel guest I can book my FastPasses up to 60 days in advance for my whole trip (we have a 5 day ticket). I don't understand why the calendar in My Disney Experience app on my iPad only show dates 30 days away from today. Will it automatically open the whole 2 month period once I reach May 28th ? (I am travelling from July 27 to August 2). Thanks !



From post #3 of this thread:



mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## disneybree

siskaren said:


> From post #3 of this thread:


Doesn't it say that it's a room-only reservation ? My package is a room and _Canadian discounted_ tickets (in a package ; they are both included in one) so is that why I can only see 30 days from today ?


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Where is the thread for people canceling fastpasses? I have 2 Pandora FPs to cancel and would like to let someone here take advantage of them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Where is the thread for people canceling fastpasses? I have 2 Pandora FPs to cancel and would like to let someone here take advantage of them?


Please "Post New Thread" as the Cancelation Thread was removed. No one was using it because most people change out FPs quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## 123SA

At Animal Kingdom in late August, closing time listed at 9:30pm.  I plan to hop over from Epcot and use my FP+ as late as possible.

1.  Is the latest available FP+ window  8:30 to 9:30?   (meaning my opening times would be 6:30, 7:30, & 8:30)   or is there 9:00pm - 9:30pm window for example?
2.  Last year during my trip  FP+ for Everest was not available after a certain time in the evening...I think the cutoff was 7:30pm when park close was 11pm.  Anyway, does Everest FP+ still have an earlier FP+ cutoff time than other rides?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> At Animal Kingdom in late August, closing time listed at 9:30pm.  I plan to hop over from Epcot and use my FP+ as late as possible.
> 
> 1.  Is the latest available FP+ window  8:30 to 9:30?   (meaning my times would be 6:30, 7:30, 8:30)   or is there 9:00pm - 9:30pm window for example?
> 2.  Last year during my trip  FP+ for Everest was not available after a certain time in the evening...I think the cutoff was 7:30pm when park close was 11pm.  Anyway, does Everest FP+ still have an earlier FP+ cutoff time than other rides?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


1. Someone on the Pandora thread may know. Sometimes you only get a shorter window if you have an oddly timed show FP window before the last FP of the night.
2. It's Rivers of Light that causes FP for EE to not be offered late in the evening.


----------



## ArielSRL

123SA said:


> Last year during my trip FP+ for Everest was not available after a certain time in the evening...I think the cutoff was 7:30pm when park close was 11pm. Anyway, does Everest FP+ still have an earlier FP+ cutoff time than other rides?


I was able to schedule EE from 9:30-10:30pm in June. ROL has two shows at 9:15 and 10:30. However, I initially could not. I initially booked the latest one which I think was like 7:30 or so and then I had to immediately go in and modify it (maybe even a few times) to finally get the 9:30-10:30 one.


----------



## 123SA

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## stacey_LI

Probably here, but I couldn't scroll through 89 pages! LOL. What is the best wat to modify a FP for SDMT if it's coming up as unavailable. Once they're all distributed does it ever open back up as people cancel FP for that attraction (like dining reservations)? Or am I out of luck?


----------



## hiroMYhero

stacey_LI said:


> Probably here, but I couldn't scroll through 89 pages! LOL. What is the best wat to modify a FP for SDMT if it's coming up as unavailable. Once they're all distributed does it ever open back up as people cancel FP for that attraction (like dining reservations)? Or am I out of luck?


Everything is in the first posts of the thread and linked in @mesaboy2's signature.

If guests cancel their 7D FPs, they go back into the system. You can attempt to Modify one of your pre-booked FPs even "day of" to check availability. Or, you can pre-book 2 FPs for MK and search for FP#3. 

Pre-booking only 2FPs gives you a little more open times when searching for 7D. The system will show what is available and what slots are blocked by other FPs. You'd then have to cancel FPs to pick up 7D and hope that 7D was still available.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

I'm going to WDW with a friend and our window is Thursday. She is under my reservation and shows up in my mdx, so I know I'll be ok when making our fps. 

What would happen if she needed to cancel her part of the trip? I would still come by myself (it was supposed to be a solo trip to begin with). Would my fps still be in the system?


----------



## katsmom4

Is a FP for ROL like a shorter wait in line for the regular seating??  Almost like preferred seating without sitting in the preferred section!!


----------



## mesaboy2

katsmom4 said:


> Is a FP for ROL like a shorter wait in line for the regular seating??  Almost like preferred seating without sitting in the preferred section!!



FP for ROL provides access to a separate reserved area.


----------



## disneybree

Does anyone know if we have to pay the full price for our vacation (we only paid a 200$ us deposit) to be able to book FastPasses 60 days before our arrival ?


----------



## mesaboy2

disneybree said:


> Does anyone know if we *have to pay the full price* for our vacation (we only paid a 200$ us deposit) to be able to book FastPasses 60 days before our arrival ?



You do not.


----------



## Cluelyss

ChimCher-ee said:


> I'm going to WDW with a friend and our window is Thursday. She is under my reservation and shows up in my mdx, so I know I'll be ok when making our fps.
> 
> What would happen if she needed to cancel her part of the trip? I would still come by myself (it was supposed to be a solo trip to begin with). Would my fps still be in the system?


Your FPs would be fine. Fastpasses are linked to the ticket, not the reservation, so only hers would drop off if her tickets were cancelled.


----------



## DisneyToni

Hi,
Thanks for all the great information.  I looked through the 1st page of FAQs and I didn't see this answered. But I am sure it is a common question, so maybe it can be added.

Here is the question:
If you book 1 or even 2 Advanced FastPasses at one park.  Then you use your 1 or 2 Advanced FP at that park that day, can you then book via the App or MDX, Fast Passes at another park?  Or can you not book at the other park for that day until you use 3 FPs at the 1st location?   

If the answer is yes, this can be done.  Are you limited to just 1 FP at a time at that point even if you only had 1 Advanced Fastpass booked?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

DisneyToni said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for all the great information.  I looked through the 1st page of FAQs and I didn't see this answered. But I am sure it is a common question, so maybe it can be added.
> 
> Here is the question:
> If you book 1 or even 2 Advanced FastPasses at one park.  Then you use your 1 or 2 Advanced FP at that park that day, can you then book via the App or MDX, Fast Passes at another park?  Or can you not book at the other park for that day until you use 3 FPs at the 1st location?
> 
> If the answer is yes, this can be done.  Are you limited to just 1 FP at a time at that point even if you only had 1 Advanced Fastpass booked?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ing-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/#post-56320829



Cluelyss said:


> *PARK HOPPING
> 
> Booking a FP+ for another park while in the first park:*
> (test credit to @marciemi)
> 
> *When 3 FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> With the new updates to the FP+ system as of April 2016, in addition to booking your 4th FP+ of the day on your phone (instead of a kiosk), you can now book FP+ for a different park than the one you’re in. If you have booked 3 FP+ for the first park, as soon as you scan at the first touchpoint to get in the FP+ line for your third FP+, you can then make a 4th FP+, either for the same park, or for another park. Be sure to allow yourself enough travel time for travel between parks when selecting your time.
> 
> *When*_*2 or less FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> Additionally, the new changes allow you to book fewer than three FP+ and once you scan the first FP+ (from within the first park), you can at that point make FP+ selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP+ remaining in the first park.
> 
> This can be especially helpful for Tiered parks – if for example you wish to hit Epcot at rope drop, use only a Tier 1 FP+ and then still have 2 more FP+ for another park later in the day.
> 
> Additionally, there is no restriction on Tier requirements BETWEEN PARKS during one day. So if you use a Tier 1 at Epcot you can then book a second Tier 1 at HS immediately upon scanning – Also, you can even book your remaining two FP+ at two different parks if you would like!
> 
> NOTE: Splitting FP+ between parks or booking for another park can NOT be done until the same day, AFTER you have already scanned your card/MB at the first FP+ Mickey head to “prove” to the system that you’re in a park.
> 
> You cannot book for 2 different parks in advance or even on the same day until you have scanned your first FP+ (not just gotten into the park).


----------



## DisneyToni

DonaldDuck77 said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ing-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/#post-56320829


Thank you!  This was exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks to that poster for their hardwork in testing out those scenarios.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Hey Everyone - With the new addition of "Happily Ever After" to Magic Kingdom two quick FastPass questions:
1) Is there a FastPass still available offering decent viewing areas for the fireworks and castle?
2) If yes and you've actually used one, was it worthwhile and gave you the view you expected?

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

pkrieger2287 said:


> Hey Everyone - With the new addition of "Happily Ever After" to Magic Kingdom two quick FastPass questions:
> 1) Is there a FastPass still available offering decent viewing areas for the fireworks and castle?
> 2) If yes and you've actually used one, was it worthwhile and gave you the view you expected?
> 
> Thanks!


No longer offered.


----------



## mesaboy2

pkrieger2287 said:


> Hey Everyone - With the new addition of "Happily Ever After" to Magic Kingdom two quick FastPass questions:
> 1) Is there a FastPass still available offering decent viewing areas for the fireworks and castle?
> 2) If yes and you've actually used one, was it worthwhile and gave you the view you expected?
> 
> Thanks!



Post #8 lists all FPs currently available.  Fireworks FPs disappeared last year.


----------



## 123SA

Fast Pass Kiosks in the park questions

1.  "are generally open during normal park hours only"  -- for MK, does this mean the time they let you in the park or "rope drop" time?
2.  Specifically, is the city hall kiosk usually open at 8am when rope drop is at 9am?
3.  Last AUgust, there were kiosks in between Buzz & Laugh Floor.  Have they been removed?
4.  Last AUgust, there were no kiosks in Innoventions West Breezeway.  Have they been added?


----------



## Mickeylivesinseattle

Very good thread. I have a question that I could not find an answer to after multiple searches.
When my 60 day window arrives can I include connected friends and family that check in the day after me in my fastpass+ reservations ? (technically it will be 61 days for them at my 60 day window).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mickeylivesinseattle said:


> Very good thread. I have a question that I could not find an answer to after multiple searches.
> When my 60 day window arrives can I include connected friends and family that check in the day after me in my fastpass+ reservations ? (technically it will be 61 days for them at my 60 day window).


Yes, you can book FPs for anyone who is listed or linked to your MDE account as long as they have valid ticket entitlements.


----------



## Mickeylivesinseattle

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, you can book FPs for anyone who is listed or linked to your MDE account as long as they have valid ticket entitlements.


Thank you for your quick reply. Is this true even if they check in the day after me? My 60 day window is at 61 days for my linked friends.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mickeylivesinseattle said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Is this true even if they check in the day after me? My 60 day window is at 61 days for my linked friends.



It's true even if they are not staying on property at all.


----------



## preemiemama

Mickeylivesinseattle said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Is this true even if they check in the day after me? My 60 day window is at 61 days for my linked friends.


Just did this for my party of 21.  3 of us arrive 2 days before the rest, and I was able to make all of our fastpasses for the entire trip at my 60 day window.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mickeylivesinseattle said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Is this true even if they check in the day after me? My 60 day window is at 61 days for my linked friends.


Yes. Just make sure someone at the 60 day mark is included in the FP party initially.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

Before I change our resort reservation, I want to make sure I have this right.  Originally our resort stay was at the beginning of our trip then we were staying offsite so I knew about the rolling 60 days for FP.  If I make the onsite portion at the end of our trip, I can go back and make FP for the first few days once I hit the 60 day mark, is this right?  This is our first time staying offsite; I never paid much attention to the FP rules before this.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Letsbgoofy said:


> If I make the onsite portion at the end of our trip, I can go back and make FP for the first few days once I hit the 60 day mark


As long as your tickets are linked separately and not in a "package," you can book FPs for all park days.


----------



## Krisshay13

DonaldDuck77 said:


> The reason for keeping the seas is that you will be ahead of anyone with 3 scheduled at HS trying for a 4th (2nd tier 1). If you are trying to get 2 at HS, then waiting until scanning at FEA would be fine. It would just be less availability at that point. I did something similar last month. Had Turtle Talk at 9:15 and FEA at 12:10. I was able to get 3rd (at MK) just after 9:15, long before anyone at MK could get their 4th.
> 
> And I learned the method from your thread


Worked perfectly, this past Thursday EMH morning!!!  But, we ended up riding Seas before 9:00...no line at all.  So, we headed back to the entry line & scanned our bands 5 min before 9.  While front in line waiting for Character Spot to open, I was able to get the fastpass for Toy Story for 5:05!!  Perfect time since we had ADR at 1900 Park Fare at 7PM.
THANKS so much for everyone's help!!!  I would have never known this could be possible


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I'm testing/practicing making FP slections
> 
> There are 5 of us in our party.  Three have two each of the 5 day military salute tickets.  2 have 10 day tickets
> 
> I made 7 days of FP without problems, but for the 8th day, it will only let me make FP for the two that have the 10 day tickets.
> 
> Please help!


Update:

Last Tuesday (May 9) I emailed guest.services@disnseyworld.com about this issue.

On Sunday (May 14) I got a voice mail requesting I return their call (direct number) about this issue.  I was able to speak to him yesterday.  He said the reason he took so many days to get back to me was so that he could research the details on the rules to determine the number of days you can make FP reservations.  According to him:

The number of days for which you can make FP reservations has two limitations.

1. The number of days for which you have tickets is the max number of days

2. The max number of days you can make FP reservations is the LARGEST of the following three criteria:
     a. The days you are booked for a WDW resort
     b. The number of days of the largest single ticket entitlement listed for the person
     c. Seven

Therefore, as I am still outside my 60 day resort window, with two 5 day tickets, I can make 7 days of FP selections for the three adults with two 5 day tickets. But once my window opens, I'll be able to make all  10 days, but only because I'm staying onsite.

He did say that some tickets have difficulty in the system, and don't result in these rules working correctly, and they need to manually fix it (specifically mentioned non-expiring tickets from pre-2007 - he did add the year might be off  though, for this issue).

I didn't think of it while on the phone at the time, otherwise I would have asked specifically about party tickets.  If you are staying offsite, and have a 7 day or more ticket, plus a party ticket, it seems you would be locked out of making FP for 8 days, assuming you wanted FP for 4-7 pm on the party day.

Lastly, he added that, just to give me peace of mind, while he can't imagine why I would have problems on my 60 day mark, he said that if I am locked out at 7 days for the salute tickets, I should make the last 3 days with the two 10 day tickets, and leave him a voice mail.  He said he would then go in and manually copy those FP to the remainder of my party later that day.


----------



## Day-Day

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Update:
> 
> Last Tuesday (May 9) I emailed guest.services@disnseyworld.com about this issue.
> 
> On Sunday (May 14) I got a voice mail requesting I return their call (direct number) about this issue.  I was able to speak to him yesterday.  He said the reason he took so many days to get back to me was so that he could research the details on the rules to determine the number of days you can make FP reservations.  According to him:
> 
> The number of days for which you can make FP reservations has two limitations.
> 
> 1. The number of days for which you have tickets is the max number of days
> 
> 2. The max number of days you can make FP reservations is the LARGEST of the following three criteria:
> a. The days you are booked for a WDW resort
> b. The number of days of the largest single ticket entitlement listed for the person
> c. Seven
> 
> Therefore, as I am still outside my 60 day resort window, with two 5 day tickets, I can make 7 days of FP selections for the three adults with two 5 day tickets. But once my window opens, I'll be able to make all  10 days, but only because I'm staying onsite.
> 
> He did say that some tickets have difficulty in the system, and don't result in these rules working correctly, and they need to manually fix it (specifically mentioned non-expiring tickets from pre-2007 - he did add the year might be off  though, for this issue).
> 
> I didn't think of it while on the phone at the time, otherwise I would have asked specifically about party tickets.  If you are staying offsite, and have a 7 day or more ticket, plus a party ticket, it seems you would be locked out of making FP for 8 days, assuming you wanted FP for 4-7 pm on the party day.
> 
> Lastly, he added that, just to give me peace of mind, while he can't imagine why I would have problems on my 60 day mark, he said that if I am locked out at 7 days for the salute tickets, I should make the last 3 days with the two 10 day tickets, and leave him a voice mail.  He said he would then go in and manually copy those FP to the remainder of my party later that day.



Are you saying you could book more than 5 days of FPs with the two 5-day tickets or only 5 days of FPs but scattered over 7 days (i.e. 7 day period in which 5 can be scheduled)?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Day-Day said:


> Are you saying you could book more than 5 days of FPs with the two 5-day tickets or only 5 days of FPs but scattered over 7 days (i.e. 7 day period in which 5 can be scheduled)?


I could book FP for any 7 days within the 30 day window.  (at 3/day, so 21 FP total).  So, right now,  I can book FP for May 17 and  June 15, as well as 5 additional days in between those two dates, for 7 days of FP total.


----------



## boris

Hi there,
I have a reservation for one night on 06/28/17 at All Star Movies Resort (room only - free cancellation until 06/23/17) and a separate MYW Base Ticket for 6 days.
I just made FP+ reservations on 6 days (06/17-06/20 and 06/28-06/29).
I will stay offsite during the earlier part of my vacation.
I will use my FP+ reservations from 06/17 until 06/20 at first, but what happens if I cancel my Disney hotel stay AFTER using these FP+ reservations (and before the cancellation deadline)? Technically it might be possible. Any thoughts on that? Just asking.


----------



## kp_plus3

I have a few questions and sorry if this has been answered I looked in the freq fp posts and didn't see specifically:
We are going to AK for the first time, knowing that fp selections work the same as MK I have a few questions
1. initially the fp selections for AK were all late at night but for specific things we wanted to do ex: Expedition Everest and the safari...should I cancel those and just choose any fp that I can get in the am so that I can try to get some others for later...sn: we are going sunday May 28th..eeek!!  I'm under the impression its going to be just as packed on sunday as it was Saturday...so its probably going to be a big miss for fp selections.  can anyone give me some advice?
2. My initial plan was to go at opening and head to the Avatar rides and try to get one or both of those with little wait.  then try to tackle anything else.  We don't really have any expectations other than my kids really want to do the safari.
3.  what would be the best time to do the safari?
thanks so much


----------



## Aurora06

Could someone please post a link to the actual steps you need to take once you have your FP+ reservations confirmed on your app? Like, when you go to the park....than what you do with it? I am sure it is somewhere in this thread, but search could not narrow it and there are 90 pages now :s
This is going to be our first WDW trip, and I don't know much sorry... when we went to Disneyland few years ago there was no such thing as FP app  And we do not have MagicBands, so I am not sure if that makes a difference regarding FP+?

Thanks a lot! I appreciate it


----------



## Day-Day

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I could book FP for any 7 days within the 30 day window.  (at 3/day, so 21 FP total).  So, right now,  I can book FP for May 17 and  June 15, as well as 5 additional days in between those two dates, for 7 days of FP total.



Thanks.  I think I finally got it after reading through the post again...


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Day-Day said:


> Thanks.  I think I finally got it after reading through the post again...


Yeah, he had to explain it to me a few times before I understood what he was saying about how it determines how many days you can book


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

kp_plus3 said:


> I have a few questions and sorry if this has been answered I looked in the freq fp posts and didn't see specifically:
> We are going to AK for the first time, knowing that fp selections work the same as MK I have a few questions
> 1. initially the fp selections for AK were all late at night but for specific things we wanted to do ex: Expedition Everest and the safari...should I cancel those and just choose any fp that I can get in the am so that I can try to get some others for later...sn: we are going sunday May 28th..eeek!!  I'm under the impression its going to be just as packed on sunday as it was Saturday...so its probably going to be a big miss for fp selections.  can anyone give me some advice?
> 2. My initial plan was to go at opening and head to the Avatar rides and try to get one or both of those with little wait.  then try to tackle anything else.  We don't really have any expectations other than my kids really want to do the safari.
> 3.  what would be the best time to do the safari?
> thanks so much


Keep the fp you have.  Might be a blessing having them be late.  Get to AK as early as you can and ride FoP first.  If river journey has a standby wait you can stomach you can do that next.  Otherwise there is plenty to do that you really don't need a fp for that will keep you busy until it is time for your fp.

Make sure you catch festival of the lion king.  Fantastic show.


----------



## kp_plus3

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Keep the fp you have.  Might be a blessing having them be late.  Get to AK as early as you can and ride FoP first.  If river journey has a standby wait you can stomach you can do that next.  Otherwise there is plenty to do that you really don't need a fp for that will keep you busy until it is time for your fp.
> 
> Make sure you catch festival of the lion king.  Fantastic show.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Partysaurus Rex

I am booking my fp in about 15 minutes, I am going over my notes and second guessing now.  I hope I can get what I want for my kids but I am not sure on two choices.  My Daughter (6) is tall enough to go on all the rides and my son (4) is almost there.  I hope in the next 60 days he will be a 1/2 inch taller.  Should I book Avatar flight or Na'vi river journey then the following day do Frozen Ever After or Soaring.


----------



## Day-Day

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Yeah, he had to explain it to me a few times before I understood what he was saying about how it determines how many days you can book



The sad part is that you were very clear in your post but my mind sometimes sees what it thinks it should see and not what is actually written.  Anyway, very good information and thanks for sharing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Update:
> 
> Last Tuesday (May 9) I emailed guest.services@disnseyworld.com about this issue.
> 
> On Sunday (May 14) I got a voice mail requesting I return their call (direct number) about this issue.  I was able to speak to him yesterday.  He said the reason he took so many days to get back to me was so that he could research the details on the rules to determine the number of days you can make FP reservations.  According to him:
> 
> The number of days for which you can make FP reservations has two limitations.
> 
> 1. The number of days for which you have tickets is the max number of days
> 
> 2. The max number of days you can make FP reservations is the LARGEST of the following three criteria:
> a. The days you are booked for a WDW resort
> b. The number of days of the largest single ticket entitlement listed for the person
> c. Seven
> 
> Therefore, as I am still outside my 60 day resort window, with two 5 day tickets, I can make 7 days of FP selections for the three adults with two 5 day tickets. But once my window opens, I'll be able to make all  10 days, but only because I'm staying onsite.
> 
> He did say that some tickets have difficulty in the system, and don't result in these rules working correctly, and they need to manually fix it (specifically mentioned non-expiring tickets from pre-2007 - he did add the year might be off  though, for this issue).
> 
> I didn't think of it while on the phone at the time, otherwise I would have asked specifically about party tickets.  If you are staying offsite, and have a 7 day or more ticket, plus a party ticket, it seems you would be locked out of making FP for 8 days, assuming you wanted FP for 4-7 pm on the party day.
> 
> Lastly, he added that, just to give me peace of mind, while he can't imagine why I would have problems on my 60 day mark, he said that if I am locked out at 7 days for the salute tickets, I should make the last 3 days with the two 10 day tickets, and leave him a voice mail.  He said he would then go in and manually copy those FP to the remainder of my party later that day.


@PrincessArlena'sDad  ~ please report back after your 60-day window opens.  The info you've been given may not be correct. There have been many offsite guests who have booked FPs for 10 park days and were not limited to only 7 days.


----------



## Day-Day

123SA said:


> Fast Pass Kiosks in the park questions
> 
> 1.  "are generally open during normal park hours only"  -- for MK, does this mean the time they let you in the park or "rope drop" time?
> 2.  Specifically, is the city hall kiosk usually open at 8am when rope drop is at 9am?
> 3.  Last AUgust, there were kiosks in between Buzz & Laugh Floor.  Have they been removed?
> 4.  Last AUgust, there were no kiosks in Innoventions West Breezeway.  Have they been added?



I did not see that these were answered yet.  I can only answer one of them...
4.  Kiosks were in both East and West breezeways last week

I believe the kiosks were still present between Buzz & Laugh Floor but maybe someone else can verify.  I don't think I used them there on this last trip so I don't remember for sure...


----------



## Day-Day

hiroMYhero said:


> @PrincessArlena'sDad  ~ please report back after your 60-day window opens.  The info you've been given may not be correct. There have been many offsite guests who have booked FPs for 10 park days and were not limited to only 7 days.



If they had a single ticket of 10 days then the posted information (2.b) indicates that they can book 10 days of FPs.


----------



## Cluelyss

boris said:


> Hi there,
> I have a reservation for one night on 06/28/17 at All Star Movies Resort (room only - free cancellation until 06/23/17) and a separate MYW Base Ticket for 6 days.
> I just made FP+ reservations on 6 days (06/17-06/20 and 06/28-06/29).
> I will stay offsite during the earlier part of my vacation.
> I will use my FP+ reservations from 06/17 until 06/20 at first, but what happens if I cancel my Disney hotel stay AFTER using these FP+ reservations (and before the cancellation deadline)? Technically it might be possible. Any thoughts on that? Just asking.


 The remaining FPs will stay intact, as you will be well within the 30 day window for an offsite guest.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Day-Day said:


> If they had a single ticket of 10 days then the posted information (2.b) indicates that they can book 10 days of FPs.


Thanks!

There have been reports of military Tickets not completely opening all booking entitlements when more than one is linked to a Profile.

Also, guests with 21-day tickets are limited to 14 days of FPs until their booking ability rolls forward each day even when onsite. 

The info given by IT is misleading as those with Canadian tickets longer than 7 days have also reported problems booking for the length of their single tickets.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There have been reports of military Tickets not completely opening all booking entitlements when more than one is linked to a Profile.
> 
> Also, guests with 21-day tickets are limited to 14 days of FPs until their booking ability rolls forward each day even when onsite.
> 
> The info given by IT is misleading as those with Canadian tickets longer than 7 days have also reported problems booking for the length of their single tickets.


Your first point is applicable to me, so I can vouch for that.  The open question is if this is a result of the type of ticket specifically or the FP booking rules in general.

Your second point applies to the booking window, not really with the number of days of FP eligibility a ticket entitles you to.  Booking window is 60+14 for onsite guests, 30 for offsite.  The rolling forward is a result of this.  So, they are getting the correct number of FP days, per the rules I was given.  Even someone with a regular 8 or 10 day ticket with a 15 or more day resort stay will hit this issue, if they are spreading their 10 days out over the entire resort stay.

As per your third point, he did say that there were types of tickets that did not work properly, and were incorrectly limiting people to 7 days, despite the individual ticket being for more than 7 days.  He said older tickets were one (but not the only) example of this. He did say that in these situations, they can manually change the number of days of FP bookings manually to the correct number.  However, he said this manual change was not necessary for me.

Also, just for clarity, he was from guest services, not the IT department.  Not sure whether that adds to his credibility or not!  I do think that:

a. The time taken before getting back to me (I've experienced, and read, that the usual response time is 2-3 days, not 5 days)
and
b. The specific details of the "rules" for determining number of FP days of eligibility

lead to a higher than usual level of credibility. 

And, I will certainly report back after my 60 day opens in a few weeks!


----------



## DKSABS

Day-Day said:


> I did not see that these were answered yet.  I can only answer one of them...
> 4.  Kiosks were in both East and West breezeways last week
> 
> I believe the kiosks were still present between Buzz & Laugh Floor but maybe someone else can verify.  I don't think I used them there on this last trip so I don't remember for sure...


Yes, there were kiosks between Buzz Lightyear and Laugh Floor earlier this week.


----------



## tarheel618

Question about FP.  From reading here it sounds like I should be able to scheduled a 4th fast pass using the app after I have used my other 3.  I tried doing that on May 12 but the app wouldn't let me do it stating that I had already used my 3 fast passes for the day (I can't remember the exact wording).  I didn't go to a kiosk.  Did I do something wrong or are you only allowed to do 3 per day.

I had fast passed: Splash, Space Mountain, Dwarf's Mine Train.    I tried to get a 4 for Buzz Lightyear and it would work.


----------



## marciemi

tarheel618 said:


> Question about FP.  From reading here it sounds like I should be able to scheduled a 4th fast pass using the app after I have used my other 3.  I tried doing that on May 12 but the app wouldn't let me do it stating that I had already used my 3 fast passes for the day (I can't remember the exact wording).  I didn't go to a kiosk.  Did I do something wrong or are you only allowed to do 3 per day.
> 
> I had fast passed: Splash, Space Mountain, Dwarf's Mine Train.    I tried to get a 4 for Buzz Lightyear and it would work.


My best guess would be that somehow your band didn't scan at one of the rides and the app was telling you that you had already scheduled your three for the day (and still thinking you had one to use).  Sometimes their system is glitchy.  Just a bet that if you had tried to look at what was remaining in MDE and modified that FPP that it would have worked.  Obviously the system isn't supposed to work this way and you should have been able to book a 4th from your phone.  At the kiosk they probably could have overrode the system (or helped you change one if still showing), so may be worth doing if anyone else encounters this.


----------



## tarheel618

Good to know- it was our first time using the new FP+ and we were disappointed that we couldn't book more as we booked most of ours for earlier in the day.  Of course by afternoon the wait times were long


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

If I am at a park and have magic bands for people not on this trip can I go to kiosk and use their old bands to make fastpass???


----------



## tarheel618

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> If I am at a park and have magic bands for people not on this trip can I go to kiosk and use their old bands to make fastpass???



no I think the band has to been scan at the gate to prove entry in the park but I could be wrong


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

If I am in a park can I use other family members bands that did not make this trip magic bands to make fastpasses at the kiosk????


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

Sorry for repeat phone going crazy.


----------



## jlundeen

I believe that each Magic Band must be linked with a park ticket - whether daily, PH, or Annual Pass, and that ticket has to have been used to gain entry to the park that day.  I'm sure someone else will clarify if this is not correct, but that's the way I understand it.


----------



## ArielSRL

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> If I am at a park and have magic bands for people not on this trip can I go to kiosk and use their old bands to make fastpass???





tarheel618 said:


> no I think the band has to been scan at the gate to prove entry in the park but I could be wrong





jlundeen said:


> I believe that each Magic Band must be linked with a park ticket - whether daily, PH, or Annual Pass, and that ticket has to have been used to gain entry to the park that day.  I'm sure someone else will clarify if this is not correct, but that's the way I understand it.



Yes you can. It's called Same Day Fast Passes or SDFP. There's a whole thread on it:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...set-fp-long-faq.3520747/page-85#post-57620102


----------



## jlundeen

ArielSRL said:


> Yes you can. It's called Same Day Fast Passes or SDFP. There's a whole thread on it:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...set-fp-long-faq.3520747/page-85#post-57620102



I stand corrected!!    Thanks!


----------



## sueb711

I have an on site reservation booked for mid-July.  It was my understanding I could book FPs at 60 days for those listed on my reservation along with any one on my friends/family list (I manage their plans).  When I went to get FPs for 2 on my f/f list, it would only show 30 days ahead not 60.  Any ideas of what is going on?  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

sueb711 said:


> I have an on site reservation booked for mid-July.  It was my understanding I could book FPs at 60 days for those listed on my reservation along with any one on my friends/family list (I manage their plans).  When I went to get FPs for 2 on my f/f list, it would only show 30 days ahead not 60.  Any ideas of what is going on?  Thanks.


Those 2 need to be grouped with at least one person who is actually listed on the onsite reservation. After booking, you can "Change Party" to regroup.


----------



## disneyholic family

we're a group of 8, including a 3 year old and 2 year old....
Obviously, the 3 year old will get a fastpass for rides he can ride....
but what about the 2 year old?
there are rides she's able to go on, but she doesn't have a ticket, so she won't get a FP....
*Does she just walk in with us on whatever rides she's also riding on? *(e.g. navi river, etc.)

.


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneyholic family said:


> Does she just walk in with us on whatever rides she's also riding on?


Yes.


----------



## disneyholic family

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.



how do they know she doesn't need one?
is the info on her magic band?

we're working on our FP schedule now.
60 days for us is in less than two weeks...pressure's on..


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm sure this has been answered, but i'll ask it again..
if the park opens at 9:00, are the first FPs right at 9:00?

.


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneyholic family said:


> how do they know she doesn't need one?
> is the info on her magic band?
> 
> we're working on our FP schedule now.
> 60 days for us is in less than two weeks...pressure's on..


You won't need to waste time scanning her MB. She just enters the FP line with the people who have FPs.


----------



## uklinus

Hi all - have tried to read as much as I can, but the following is unclear:

a) A guest with an onsite reservation has an offsite guest linked on MDE, can book fastpass+ at 60 days for both as long as they are booking their own fastpass+ at the same time. Correct?

assuming this is true (says so in front page of this topic), can

b) Same on-site guest book fastpass+ for 60+length of their stay for a party including offsite guests too?  (as long as linked of course as friends and family)

Its the length of stay bit which will really help, as we're going in a large group mixed between on and off-site. 

Linus


----------



## mesaboy2

disneyholic family said:


> i'm sure this has been answered, but i'll ask it again..
> if the park opens at 9:00, are the first FPs right at 9:00?
> 
> .



From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs can be scheduled only during regular park hours*, including the first and last hours of operation. All FP attractions can be scheduled for any part of the regular day, except Frozen Ever After which does not allow FPs before 11:00a.


----------



## sueb711

hiroMYhero said:


> Those 2 need to be grouped with at least one person who is actually listed on the onsite reservation. After booking, you can "Change Party" to regroup.


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## ArielSRL

disneyholic family said:


> how do they know she doesn't need one?
> is the info on her magic band?
> 
> we're working on our FP schedule now.
> 60 days for us is in less than two weeks...pressure's on..


I didn't even have my 2 yr old wear the magic band last year. No questions asked by CMs.


----------



## avp7neo

Sorry if this has been answered already but struggling to find the answer!

On certain days our family will be split up in different parks - some going to MK and some going to Epcot for example. Can the ones going to MK have MK fastpasses and the others going to Epcot have Epcot fastpasses? Or does the ENTIRE party have to have fastpasses in the same park?

Grateful if anyone can help me out!


----------



## ArielSRL

avp7neo said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already but struggling to find the answer!
> 
> On certain days our family will be split up in different parks - some going to MK and some going to Epcot for example. Can the ones going to MK have MK fastpasses and the others going to Epcot have Epcot fastpasses? Or does the ENTIRE party have to have fastpasses in the same park?
> 
> Grateful if anyone can help me out!


Different people can have different fastpasses in the same park or in different parks.


----------



## avp7neo

ArielSRL said:


> Different people can have different fastpasses in the same park or in different parks.



Great, thank you!


----------



## Mel*Pie

Hello! I don't have my resort reservation made yet- I'm waiting for FL resident rates to go up for a stay in September. But I have plastic card tickets that were issued in 2013. Can I make FP+ reservations with those before my hotel reservation? Or do I have to wait so the app knows what days I will be there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## doconeill

Mel*Pie said:


> Hello! I don't have my resort reservation made yet- I'm waiting for FL resident rates to go up for a stay in September. But I have plastic card tickets that were issued in 2013. Can I make FP+ reservations with those before my hotel reservation? Or do I have to wait so the app knows what days I will be there? Thanks in advance!



With just the tickets, you can make FP reservations anytime within the next 30 days, so if you are within 30 days of your entire intended trip, you can make them before you make the reservation.


----------



## Mel*Pie

doconeill said:


> With just the tickets, you can make FP reservations anytime within the next 30 days, so if you are within 30 days of your entire intended trip, you can make them before you make the reservation.



Thank you!


----------



## kurts mom

I'm sorry I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm able to make my fast passes tomorrow and want to make sure I understand
We have a 1 day hopper, going to EMH at AK and then over to HS I'm going to make my FP for HS but we only want to use 2 at that park
We have dinner at Epcot so was going to try to get a late FP at Epcot Will I be able to make the Epcot FP at HS after just using the 2 or do I 
have to use 3 at HS before being able to make one at Epcot. 
Hope that makes sense and TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

kurts mom said:


> Will I be able to make the Epcot FP at HS after just using the 2


As soon as you enter the FP line for FP#1, go on the app and book your FP#3 for Epcot.

See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## kurts mom

hiroMYhero said:


> As soon as you enter the FP line for FP#1, go on the app and book your FP#3 for Epcot.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in mesaboy2's Signature.


SO HELPFUL!! Thank You, Thank You!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

kurts mom said:


> SO HELPFUL!! Thank You, Thank You!!


I Edited so it's #3 for Epcot.


----------



## roryc

Last minute Trip is in 3 weeks and FP for SDMT are gone. Should I keep checking or just resign myself to stand by? Is it like dining reservations where I should check back a few days before or for SDMT when the FP are gone, they are gone? Party of 5 and my girls are adamant to ride if they don't do anything else.


----------



## mesaboy2

roryc said:


> Last minute Trip is in 3 weeks and FP for SDMT are gone. Should I keep checking or just resign myself to stand by? Is it like dining reservations where I should check back a few days before or for SDMT when the FP are gone, they are gone? Party of 5 and my girls are adamant to ride if they don't do anything else.



Keep checking, even day-of.  Others change plans constantly.  Your chances increase if you are willing to make your party size smaller.


----------



## larsonb74

roryc said:


> Last minute Trip is in 3 weeks and FP for SDMT are gone. Should I keep checking or just resign myself to stand by? Is it like dining reservations where I should check back a few days before or for SDMT when the FP are gone, they are gone? Party of 5 and my girls are adamant to ride if they don't do anything else.



Option would be to be at rope drop or at early main street and do it first thing.  There will be a line but it will most likely be the shortest it will be all day.  Then you can do your other FP's.


----------



## shanew21

roryc said:


> Last minute Trip is in 3 weeks and FP for SDMT are gone. Should I keep checking or just resign myself to stand by? Is it like dining reservations where I should check back a few days before or for SDMT when the FP are gone, they are gone? Party of 5 and my girls are adamant to ride if they don't do anything else.


Rope drop it.


----------



## Mary2e

Has the FP system been tweaked?  I planned a last minute trip in early Nov last year and was unable to get many of the FP's I wanted, in particular, SDMT. Never got the Frozen ride either.   This was supposedly low season and we were on site.  On Saturday I planned a quick getaway for this coming weekend and when I went to get FPs, I was able to get nearly everything I wanted, and was sorry I was limited to only 3 per park/day to start.  Of course, I couldn't get the Frozen ride, but Soarin' was available all day, as was the SDMT, and almost everything in the MK - much to my surprise/shock.    Note that we could not get a room where we normally stay and decided to go offsite for the first time in ages.

How is the same day availability, particularly at the MK?  We got out FPs for later in the day, but ending around 7:30pm.  The last we were there, we couldn't get very much same day, but the park wasn't open that late either.

Needless to say, we are very disappointed with the FP system because it severely impacted the way we have always vacationed at WDW.  The main gripe is having to plan where you will be on any day, plus the inability to change the times of FPs, or even the date, if something comes up and you can't make it.  

Has the system been altered or is this weekend not expected to be that busy?  We gone before for Memorial Day and remember it being very crowded.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mary2e said:


> Has the FP system been tweaked?  I planned a last minute trip in early Nov last year and was unable to get many of the FP's I wanted, in particular, SDMT. Never got the Frozen ride either.   This was supposedly low season and we were on site.  On Saturday I planned a quick getaway for this coming weekend and when I went to get FPs, I was able to get nearly everything I wanted, and was sorry I was limited to only 3 per park/day to start.  Of course, I couldn't get the Frozen ride, but Soarin' was available all day, as was the SDMT, and almost everything in the MK - much to my surprise/shock.    Note that we could not get a room where we normally stay and decided to go offsite for the first time in ages.
> 
> How is the same day availability, particularly at the MK?  We got out FPs for later in the day, but ending around 7:30pm.  The last we were there, we couldn't get very much same day, but the park wasn't open that late either.
> 
> Needless to say, we are very disappointed with the FP system because it severely impacted the way we have always vacationed at WDW.  The main gripe is having to plan where you will be on any day, plus the inability to change the times of FPs, or even the date, if something comes up and you can't make it.
> 
> Has the system been altered or is this weekend not expected to be that busy?  We gone before for Memorial Day and remember it being very crowded.


I'm guessing everyone will be in AK, leaving the other parks more open. 

Also, I've found MK to have the best day of availability. I normally plan my FPs early in that park to access as many as possible. Even on July 3 last year we were booking up to park close.


----------



## roryc

mesaboy2 said:


> Keep checking, even day-of.  Others change plans constantly.  Your chances increase if you are willing to make your party size smaller.


Thank you! I split them and I was able to snag 3 and 2 within 20 minutes of each other. They are really late, but at least we have them. We also are going on After 5 convention tickets, so rope drop isn't an option for us. But we have SDMT, BTMRR and Splash Mountain!


----------



## higdonk

Ok I did read the original thread in the section of my question: Booking Window and didn't find my answer. I have a room only (campsite) reservation for 7/31 with linked tickets purchased separately. My campsite is paid for, the tickets are valid and linked according to MDE. When I go into make FP+ reservations (just to test it out, my date isn't until 6/1) the calendar only lets me advance until 30 days out from today not 60, even though I have a paid for onsite reservation at a campsite at Ft. Wilderness. Is this normal? I haven't done any of this with FP+ and MDE before, our last trip was 2010, so sorry if this is common knowledge. 

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## hiroMYhero

higdonk said:


> Ok I did read the original thread in the section of my question: Booking Window and didn't find my answer. I have a room only (campsite) reservation for 7/31 with linked tickets purchased separately. My campsite is paid for, the tickets are valid and linked according to MDE. When I go into make FP+ reservations (just to test it out, my date isn't until 6/1) the calendar only lets me advance until 30 days out from today not 60, even though I have a paid for onsite reservation at a campsite at Ft. Wilderness. Is this normal? I haven't done any of this with FP+ and MDE before, our last trip was 2010, so sorry if this is common knowledge.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kate


From the Booking Section:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.



You just need to wait as mesaboy2 has explained above.


----------



## higdonk

hiroMYhero said:


> From the Booking Section:
> 
> 
> You just need to wait as mesaboy2 has explained above.



Darn it. I thought I read carefully! My apologies. Thanks for the help. I am just trying to be extra diligent and dot all my i's and cross all my t's since this is a whole new system for me this go around.


----------



## hiroMYhero

higdonk said:


> Darn it. I thought I read carefully! My apologies. Thanks for the help. I am just trying to be extra diligent and dot all my i's and cross all my t's since this is a whole new system for me this go around.


No problem. Go ahead and practice booking FPs now.  

After you finish, go back to each FP in your MDE and Cancel. You can even practice Modifying and also try the "Change Party" function. Good luck on your actual booking day!


----------



## Mary2e

Cluelyss said:


> I'm guessing everyone will be in AK, leaving the other parks more open.
> 
> Also, I've found MK to have the best day of availability. I normally plan my FPs early in that park to access as many as possible. Even on July 3 last year we were booking up to park close.


I suspected that as well.  When all the mountains are available a week in advance, it leaves you wondering.  I assumed since it was opening day for Avatar, everyone will be there.  I'm hoping I can get our other favorite rides as either standby or with a FP.  When it's this hot, we generally do not go to the parks until later in the day.  Or if we're staying longer than 2 days, we may go in the morning, have lunch, and leave until after dinner.  This is one of the reasons I said the new system has severely affected our enjoyment of WDW, and why we have cut back from 4-5 trips per year to now less than 1.  This trip wasn't planned and is a surprise gift for my husband.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mary2e said:


> I suspected that as well.  When all the mountains are available a week in advance, it leaves you wondering.  I assumed since it was opening day for Avatar, everyone will be there.  I'm hoping I can get our other favorite rides as either standby or with a FP.  When it's this hot, we generally do not go to the parks until later in the day.  Or if we're staying longer than 2 days, we may go in the morning, have lunch, and leave until after dinner.  This is one of the reasons I said the new system has severely affected our enjoyment of WDW, and why we have cut back from 4-5 trips per year to now less than 1.  This trip wasn't planned and is a surprise gift for my husband.


Interesting. I'd have thought this new system would benefit those that tour like you do - arriving late in the day - as you don't have to worry about FPs being gone when you arrive at the park and can rather schedule them for later times well in advance.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Question FP friends: If one receives an "anytime" FP (for instance if FoP, FEA goes down during your FP window) can it be used during EMHs?


----------



## mesaboy2

Uncranky Donald said:


> Question FP friends: If one receives an "anytime" FP (for instance if FoP, FEA goes down during your FP window) can it be used during EMHs?



The FP queues are closed, so as a matter of policy no.


----------



## Mary2e

Cluelyss said:


> Interesting. I'd have thought this new system would benefit those that tour like you do - arriving late in the day - as you don't have to worry about FPs being gone when you arrive at the park and can rather schedule them for later times well in advance.


No, it actually limits the number of rides we can get on because of the 1 hour wait between FP times.  Once we make it through the first 3 often there are none left to get more.  So while we have 3 FPs for our MK day, we still may miss out on some of our favorites.


----------



## Tonyspad

We are heading back to WDW after a 8-9 year absence.  When we last visited the Fastpass system was still in paper ticket operation.  During one occasion, right before we needed to leave the MK, our ride broke down while we were in line--- I think it was Buzz Lightyear.  As we were all exiting the queue, a cast member gave us a Fastpass to use on any ride at any time and she said they never expired.  That was our last day so they came home with us.  Now that we are headed back I want to know how to use them and if anyone else has done this since they have gone paperless.


----------



## tinkerbell615

I have two room only reservations linked to our tickets in MDE. We are 67 days out. I tried today to practice with the fp booking, but it won't let me do even the 30 days from today. I have selected everyone in our party, and then it comes up Please address the issues that apply to these guests. It lists every one of us. I don't know what I am doing wrong. We have booked through a TA, but everything is showing. Reservations, tickets, etc... Have I read something wrong? I can wait until the 60 day mark, but now I am worried that I am going to have problems then!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tinkerbell615 said:


> I have two room only reservations linked to our tickets in MDE. We are 67 days out. I tried today to practice with the fp booking, but it won't let me do even the 30 days from today. I have selected everyone in our party, and then it comes up Please address the issues that apply to these guests. It lists every one of us. I don't know what I am doing wrong. We have booked through a TA, but everything is showing. Reservations, tickets, etc... Have I read something wrong? I can wait until the 60 day mark, but now I am worried that I am going to have problems then!


See the post 9 posts up from yours on this page. It has the excerpt from mesaboy2's Booking FP post at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tonyspad said:


> Now that we are headed back I want to know how to use them and if anyone else has done this since they have gone paperless.


Show the paper FPs to the CM who is at the FP line entrance... you'll be allowed to enter the line.


----------



## tinkerbell615

hiroMYhero said:


> See the post 9 posts up from yours on this page. It has the excerpt from mesaboy2's Booking FP post at the beginning of this thread.



I read that, and I am reading that before my 60 days, if I have room only reservations with tickets linked, I am able to test a 30 day period prior to my 60 day mark. For example, 30 days from today. Is that not correct? It is not allowing me to do that. I am trying to figure out if I am just not understanding something. My actual 60 day booking mark will be May 30. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tinkerbell615 said:


> I read that, and I am reading that before my 60 days, if I have room only reservations with tickets linked, I am able to test a 30 day period prior to my 60 day mark. For example, 30 days from today. Is that not correct? It is not allowing me to do that. I am trying to figure out if I am just not understanding something. My actual 60 day booking mark will be May 30. Thanks!


You have a package. People with packages cannot practice because your tickets are not active until your check-in day.

Your "package" is what opens the window at 60 days. Mesaboy2 also explains this in the booking section.


----------



## tinkerbell615

hiroMYhero said:


> You have a package. People with packages cannot practice because your tickets are not active until your check-in day.
> 
> Your "package" is what opens the window at 60 days. Mesaboy2 also explains this in the booking section.



Thank you for your response. My MDE states room only reservations, but possibly it might be considered a package, since we also purchased our tickets through the TA. Thank you again! I will just get started as soon as the 60 day mark arrives. Thank you again! I just want to make sure I have everything planned properly.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tinkerbell615 said:


> Thank you for your response. My MDE states room only reservations, but possibly it might be considered a package, since we also purchased our tickets through the TA. Thank you again! I will just get started as soon as the 60 day mark arrives. Thank you again! I just want to make sure I have everything planned properly.


Something to try in case there is a glitch:

Try reassigning a Ticket from one person to another. If you can do this, your tickets are separately linked and you'll need to call your TA to find out how she booked your reservation and tickets.


----------



## TheDizHey

Question regarding fast pass tiering. If I only schedule a Soarin' FP for first thing in the morning, once I ride Soarin' would I be able to make a FP reservation for Test Track without having to use two additional tier 2 fast passes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheDizHey said:


> Question regarding fast pass tiering. If I only schedule a Soarin' FP for first thing in the morning, once I ride Soarin' would I be able to make a FP reservation for Test Track without having to use two additional tier 2 fast passes.


No. When your focus is only 1 park, you must use all 3 FPs before you repeat a Tier 1.

If hopping, after Soarin' you could immediately book a Studios or AK Tier 1.


----------



## tinkerbell615

hiroMYhero said:


> Something to try in case there is a glitch:
> 
> Try reassigning a Ticket from one person to another. If you can do this, your tickets are separately linked and you'll need to call your TA to find out how she booked your reservation and tickets.



Thank you. It says my ticket is non transferable, and it won't let me reassign, so it must be booked as a package, although I thought it said ro I have always done everything on my own, and using a TA is new to me. She has been amazing, though, so it might be my new way of doing things. Just takes some getting used to.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

I have a question and I am sorry if this has been answered before but I could not find my answer in the general information pages. Does each person need a fast pass to ride a ride? If my husband has a FP for 7DMT can I ride with him or do I need my own FP to ride with him? Thanks for helping!


----------



## mesaboy2

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I have a question and I am sorry if this has been answered before but I could not find my answer in the general information pages. Does each person need a fast pass to ride a ride? If my husband has a FP for 7DMT can I ride with him or do I need my own FP to ride with him? Thanks for helping!



From Post #2:


> - *All guests entering an attraction's FP queue must have a valid FP for that attraction*, including all character M&Gs. The only exceptions to this are small children under 3yo, who do not need FPs.


----------



## jeweloftherealm

We're taking our first trip in October. As horrible as it may sound, no one in our group has any interest in riding Avatar, or the River Journey. If we do not choose to select a tier 1, does that mean we can select three tier 2 FP's instead? Might be a silly question, and I apologize if it's a repeated question. Thank you!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

jeweloftherealm said:


> We're taking our first trip in October. As horrible as it may sound, no one in our group has any interest in riding Avatar, or the River Journey. If we do not choose to select a tier 1, *does that mean we can select three tier 2 FP's instead*? Might be a silly question, and I apologize if it's a repeated question. Thank you!!!



You can.  It's mentioned deep down in Post #8 in some purple text.


----------



## jeweloftherealm

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Im_with_Dopey

Quick question... Once you make your fast
passes can you add others to it?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Im_with_Dopey said:


> Quick question... Once you make your fast
> passes can you add others to it?


Other people? 

If you have others listed in your MDE, "Change Party" and the system will add them if FP slots are still available.


----------



## Im_with_Dopey

hiroMYhero said:


> Other people?
> 
> If yo
> 
> 
> hiroMYhero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other people? If you have others listed in your MDE, "Change Party" and the system will add them if FP slots are still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u have others listed in your MDE, "Change Party" and the system will add them if FP slots are still available.
Click to expand...




hiroMYhero said:


> Other people?
> 
> If you have others listed in your MDE, "Change Party" and the system will add them if FP slots are still available.



  Yes... Thank you


----------



## mamaofsix

Feel free to link me to another post if this question has already been covered elsewhere:

For offsite guests, I have heard about the possibility of booking a campsite at Fort Wilderness in order to obtain the 60 day FP+ window.  Apparently you can book a campsite for fairly cheap, but then not actually stay there.  Essentially, spending $50 a day to get 60 day advanced fast passes for up to 9 people?

We always stay offsite and have never been able to obtain fastpasses for the headliners at the 30 day mark.  $50 extra per day is certainly much cheaper than having to stay at a Disney Hotel to get the 60 day window.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

mamaofsix said:


> Feel free to link me to another post if this question has already been covered elsewhere:
> 
> For offsite guests, I have heard about the possibility of booking a campsite at Fort Wilderness in order to obtain the 60 day FP+ window.  Apparently you can book a campsite for fairly cheap, but then not actually stay there.  Essentially, spending $50 a day to get 60 day advanced fast passes for up to 9 people?
> 
> We always stay offsite and have never been able to obtain fastpasses for the headliners at the 30 day mark.  $50 extra per day is certainly much cheaper than having to stay at a Disney Hotel to get the 60 day window.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/


----------



## disneybree

Hi everyone!

I have a really weird question. I don't know if I already saw the answer fly somewhere but I just wanted to make sure.

First of all, YAY! I can start booking my fastpasses in 3 days. So happy for our first Disney World vacation.

Now, here's the tea :
I am Canadian, therefore we took advantage of the hotel + Canadian discount tickets PACKAGE. I repeat : PACKAGE. But in the post, it says that *ONLY ROOM RESERVATION* can practice booking fastpasses and has a 30 day window. I can still see my whole party, and I can _PRACTICE_ booking FP during this 30 day window.

Is this weird? Does that mean that my package isn't really a package since it's hotel + canadian tickets? But the canadian tickets are _INCLUDED_ in my package. I am stressing out right now y'all don't even know.

Anyways, I'm probably just very anxious the 60 day period is not gonna open on May 28th (our vacation starts July 27 and I am staying on-site).

If someone can confirm / comfort me, I would really appreciate, LOL.

Thank you so much, have a magical day !


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneybree said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a really weird question. I don't know if I already saw the answer fly somewhere but I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> First of all, YAY! I can start booking my fastpasses in 3 days. So happy for our first Disney World vacation.
> 
> Now, here's the tea :
> I am Canadian, therefore we took advantage of the hotel + Canadian discount tickets PACKAGE. I repeat : PACKAGE. But in the post, it says that *ONLY ROOM RESERVATION* can practice booking fastpasses and has a 30 day window. I can still see my whole party, and I can _PRACTICE_ booking FP during this 30 day window.
> 
> Is this weird? Does that mean that my package isn't really a package since it's hotel + canadian tickets? But the canadian tickets are _INCLUDED_ in my package. I am stressing out right now y'all don't even know.
> 
> Anyways, I'm probably just very anxious the 60 day period is not gonna open on May 28th (our vacation starts July 27 and I am staying on-site).
> 
> If someone can confirm / comfort me, I would really appreciate, LOL.
> 
> Thank you so much, have a magical day !


Did you have a Canadian Travel Agent or the CAA book your reservation for you?

As long as you have valid tickets (you do) and an onsite reservation (you also are good here), your FP booking window will open in 3 days.


----------



## disneybree

hiroMYhero said:


> Did you have a Canadian Travel Agent or the CAA book your reservation for you?
> 
> As long as you have valid tickets (you do) and an onsite reservation (you also are good here), your FP booking window will open in 3 days.


Thanks for the quick reply! I booked the package all on the Disney World website. It had the option to add the canadian tickets to the package automatically


----------



## Cluelyss

Mary2e said:


> No, it actually limits the number of rides we can get on because of the 1 hour wait between FP times.  Once we make it through the first 3 often there are none left to get more.  So while we have 3 FPs for our MK day, we still may miss out on some of our favorites.


Just to let you know, once you ride your first FP, you can move up the time of #2 to ride immediately (assuming there's availabity), and do the same for #3. So you could theoretically have your first 3 used in an hour, and be ready to book more. This may help you get more FPs out of your day?


----------



## k1koala

Cluelyss said:


> Just to let you know, once you ride your first FP, you can move up the time of #2 to ride immediately (assuming there's availabity), and do the same for #3. So you could theoretically have your first 3 used in an hour, and be ready to book more. This may help you get more FPs out of your day?


Really? Ive never heard that.  So even if they are for later that day you can use them there has to be availability to use them earlier right? and then that allows you to try and get more?


----------



## ArielSRL

Here's a FP priority booking question based on time of day. What would be higher priority: Speedway around 9:15am and Space Mtn around 9:20am (split FPs) OR Jungle Cruise at 8pm?

For info purposes we have a 9pm BTMRR booked, so we are already limiting our ability to book a fourth FP, therefore that shouldn't factor into the equation.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

ArielSRL said:


> Here's a FP priority booking question based on time of day. What would be higher priority: Speedway around 9:15am and Space Mtn around 9:20am (split FPs) OR Jungle Cruise at 8pm?
> 
> For info purposes we have a 9pm BTMRR booked, so we are already limiting our ability to book a fourth FP, therefore that shouldn't factor into the equation.


 This for a 9am opening?  I'd guess that before 9:15 both space mountain and speedway would have short waits. I'd  get the fp for jungle cruise


----------



## preemiemama

I have a question about reassigning tickets.  I know they can be reassigned prior to being used for the first time.  We have a group of 21 people and are about 30 days out.  Staying on site so we have all our FP reservations for the trip.  

We have some DVC tickets from last year's deal with water parks on them, which one group wants to use and the others do not.  Currently, those tickets are spread out between groups.  If I were to reassign them so the water park tickets were all with one group and the regular PH tickets were with the others, would I lose FP reservations for the people I reassigned the tickets to/from?  

I am concerned because we have a reservation for NRJ for all 21 of us, and would not like to lose it- I'd assume that, and possibly even FEA would be near impossible to pick up again at this point.


----------



## hiroMYhero

preemiemama said:


> I have a question about reassigning tickets.  I know they can be reassigned prior to being used for the first time.  We have a group of 21 people and are about 30 days out.  Staying on site so we have all our FP reservations for the trip.
> 
> We have some DVC tickets from last year's deal with water parks on them, which one group wants to use and the others do not.  Currently, those tickets are spread out between groups.  If I were to reassign them so the water park tickets were all with one group and the regular PH tickets were with the others, would I lose FP reservations for the people I reassigned the tickets to/from?
> 
> I am concerned because we have a reservation for NRJ for all 21 of us, and would not like to lose it- I'd assume that, and possibly even FEA would be near impossible to pick up again at this point.


Complete the reassigning within a calendar day and you won't lose any FPs. Just don't take your time reassigning; as soon as you reassign one ticket, continue until you are finished.


----------



## preemiemama

hiroMYhero said:


> Complete the reassigning within a calendar day and you won't lose any FPs. Just don't take your time reassigning; as soon as you reassign one ticket, continue until you are finished.


Thank you @hiroMYhero!  I wanted to be certain it could be done before I messed with them.  My plan was to go in and do it all in one sitting.  Glad the three of us in my family are arriving 2 days ahead of the others- time to enjoy a few things before everyone else muddies the waters!


----------



## Minniedap

MDE Family & Friends list question.   We are a party of nine.  Our fastpass window opens on Monday. On the family & friends page my four grandchildren and I show up under "we're planning together" and the other four adults show up under "other family & friends. Will I be able to do all fastpass selections for everybody?


----------



## ArielSRL

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> This for a 9am opening?  I'd guess that before 9:15 both space mountain and speedway would have short waits. I'd  get the fp for jungle cruise


Thanks! I made the change this AM!


----------



## FoxC63

With the possible issues of "It's a Trap" on SDFP is it safe for MNSSHP double dippers to add new phantoms to their primary MDE account?


----------



## hiroMYhero

FoxC63 said:


> With the possible issues of "It's a Trap" on SDFP is it safe for MNSSHP double dippers to add new phantoms to their primary MDE account?


MNSSHP tickets are valid ticket entitlements. Use the FPs after you have entered through the park's Party entrance or have had your ticket scanned at one of the in park locations.


----------



## FoxC63

Happy Memorial Day hiroMyhero!  Just curious if the phantoms will create an alert or lock up situation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

FoxC63 said:


> Happy Memorial Day hiroMyhero!  Just curious if the phantoms will create an alert or lock up situation?


Only use these FPs after 4:00 and before 6:30... after you have officially entered the Party. You won't get locked when you have valid tickets that have been used to enter the Party - not the regular park day.


----------



## disneybree

I don't know if this has been asked before but does anyone know if it's possible to get a day-of fastpass for Space Mountain? Is it like SUPER HARD and requires checking every 30 seconds or is it very common to book it easily?


----------



## kikiV

I've read the posts and FAQ and I just want to be certain what I think is correct.  I have a reservation for onsite split stay from 8/4-8/13 with Military salute ticket, all loaded into MDE 

1.  60 days out from 8/4 (if I counted right 6/5)   I can book fastpasses for my entire trip?
2.  June 5th at 7am is my opening window? It's not June 5th at midnight?

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

kikiV said:


> I've read the posts and FAQ and I just want to be certain what I think is correct.  I have a reservation for onsite split stay from 8/4-8/13 with Military salute ticket, all loaded into MDE
> 
> 1.  60 days out from 8/4 (if I counted right 6/5)   I can book fastpasses for my entire trip?
> 2.  June 5th at 7am is my opening window? It's not June 5th at midnight?
> 
> Thanks!



Haven't checked your 60-day math, but yes you are correct.


----------



## PSULion

I've tried to find this answer myself, but found conflicting info...

We currently have an onsite room only reservation. We may have to switch to offsite, but won't know for awhile. If I make FP choices at 60 days, and then just wait till after 30 days out to cancel the onsite room, will the FP all be ok?


----------



## mesaboy2

PSULion said:


> I've tried to find this answer myself, but found conflicting info...
> 
> We currently have an onsite room only reservation. We may have to switch to offsite, but won't know for awhile. If I make FP choices at 60 days, and then just wait till after 30 days out to cancel the onsite room, will the FP all be ok?



This is not something I have experience with, but from everything I understand yes, your FPs should be okay.


----------



## SherriA1

When I access My Disney Experience on my computer, out of our group of 5 people, 4 of them are on the "Family List" and one is instead listed under "Friends."  Does anyone know how to change that one person from Friends to Family?  I cannot figure out how to do it.  It's confusing to have him in a separate list, because when I click on My Reservations, I have to keep using the drop-down menu to switch between the Family list and the Friend list to see what hotel reservations and park tickets each person has.


----------



## Cinderella94

Hi all! I have a question. We have three Epcot FPs for one day in July.
2:00 - 3:00 Nemo
Gap for dinner
7:30 - 8:30 Test Track
830 - 9:00 (park closing)  Spaceship Earth
Some guesswork is involved in my question here, but assuming that things could work out this way:

Let's say we skip our Nemo Fastpass (this is possible since it's checkin day). We ride Test Track right at 7:30, and let's say I go to edit our Spaceship Earth FP to be at 8:00 instead of 8:30.  We go ride Spaceship Earth at 8:00 or 8:05, right after TT. As soon as I tap into Spaceship Earth, would I be able to get a Soarin FP, assuming some are available? Or not, because I haven't technically used 3 FPs already since we skipped Nemo and it's in the same tier as TT?


----------



## marciemi

Cinderella94 said:


> Hi all! I have a question. We have three Epcot FPs for one day in July.
> 2:00 - 3:00 Nemo
> Gap for dinner
> 7:30 - 8:30 Test Track
> 830 - 9:00 (park closing)  Spaceship Earth
> Some guesswork is involved in my question here, but assuming that things could work out this way:
> 
> Let's say we skip our Nemo Fastpass (this is possible since it's checkin day). We ride Test Track right at 7:30, and let's say I go to edit our Spaceship Earth FP to be at 8:00 instead of 8:30.  We go ride Spaceship Earth at 8:00 or 8:05, right after TT. As soon as I tap into Spaceship Earth, would I be able to get a Soarin FP, assuming some are available? Or not, because I haven't technically used 3 FPs already since we skipped Nemo and it's in the same tier as TT?


Technically, yes, you'd be able to book another Tier 1 but the odds of a Soarin' FP being available at that time (when you'd already be in the last hour window) are close to zero.


----------



## Cinderella94

marciemi said:


> Technically, yes, you'd be able to book another Tier 1 but the odds of a Soarin' FP being available at that time (when you'd already be in the last hour window) are close to zero.


Thanks! I certainly won't count on it but at least I'll know it's worth a look


----------



## Cluelyss

k1koala said:


> Really? Ive never heard that.  So even if they are for later that day you can use them there has to be availability to use them earlier right? and then that allows you to try and get more?


You can't USE them early, but you can try to modify the time to an earlier slot.

Say I have a FP for BTMRR from 9 - 10 then Splash from 10-11 and SDMT from 11-12. If I check in for BTMRR at 9:10, I can immediately try to modify Splash for something earlier (say for 9:15-10:15). Then I can further modify SDMT to 10:15-11:15. If I check in for Splash at 9:30, I can then move SDMT to 9:40. Now I've done all 3 before 10 and can start trying for my 4th and beyond. Again, there has to be availability to do this, but it definitely shortens the windows between FPs when it works.


----------



## disneyholic family

we have a 21 day ticket and are staying in a back to back split stay of 19 and 3 days...
so  when we get to our 60 day mark, will we be able to book 14 days?  19 days? 21 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneyholic family said:


> we have a 21 day ticket and are staying in a back to back split stay of 19 and 3 days...
> so  when we get to our 60 day mark, will we be able to book 14 days?  19 days? 21 days?


14 days when your window opens.

Then, with each passing day you'll be able to book an additional day of FPs until you reach your total of 21.

See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in this thread and in mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## disneyholic family

hiroMYhero said:


> 14 days when your window opens.
> 
> Then, with each passing day you'll be able to book an additional day of FPs until you reach your total of 21.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in this thread and in mesaboy2's Signature.



thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

disneybree said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before but does anyone know if it's possible to get a day-of fastpass for Space Mountain? Is it like SUPER HARD and requires checking every 30 seconds or is it very common to book it easily?


We were able to get one yesterday after we used our first 3 scheduled FPs. It was not that hard. I may have had to do some refreshing but not very much.


----------



## runwad

If I have an existing fp for MK and I want to modify it for something in Hollywood Studios can I do that without canceling it and then picking Hollywood studios to get that other fp there? I'm not sure if we will want to hop to HS tonight instead of staying at MK I wanted to see the times for rocking roller coaster but can't figure out how to see fp availability without canceling one of my existing fp's. Thanks

edit: forget it, I figured out how to check. thanks


----------



## disneyholic family

can i book fastpasses on my iphone and on my computer at the same time?
that is, can DD work on the computer while i'm on my iphone - both of us in the same MDE account?  both of us logged into my MDE account booking simultaneously?


----------



## erin1715

You know what's strange to me - I cannot seem to find a 4pm timeslot for 2 ppl for Spaceship Earth for our trip in mid-July.  I've tried for over a week now.  I have a later slot booked for SE but I would prefer to have it right when we enter the park so we're not backtracking, but perhaps everyone else has the same idea.

I do have another FP+ booked around that time for another attraction, but that shouldn't stop me from seeing other available options I don't think.  I'll keep checking....


----------



## hiroMYhero

erin1715 said:


> You know what's strange to me - I cannot seem to find a 4pm timeslot for 2 ppl for Spaceship Earth for our trip in mid-July.  I've tried for over a week now.  I have a later slot booked for SE but I would prefer to have it right when we enter the park so we're not backtracking, but perhaps everyone else has the same idea.
> 
> I do have another FP+ booked around that time for another attraction, but that shouldn't stop me from seeing other available options I don't think.  I'll keep checking....


The FP system only shows availability for slots that aren't blocked out by other FPs. That is why you aren't seeing anything for SE.


----------



## erin1715

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP system only shows availability for slots that aren't blocked out by other FPs. That why you aren't seeing anything for SE.



Thank you hiro.  I always thought it would show me the option and allow me to cancel my other FP, but now I will try that!


----------



## T21CLD

Can I use my father's magic band for fast passes even though he is not going to be in the park.  It was cheaper to get him a 7 days pass even though he is only going to be there for 4 days of it.  Was not sure if we could book fastpasses on it if he does not go through the entrance that day.  Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

T21CLD said:


> Can I use my father's magic band for fast passes even though he is not going to be in the park.  It was cheaper to get him a 7 days pass even though he is only going to be there for 4 days of it.  Was not sure if we could book fastpasses on it if he does not go through the entrance that day.  Thanks


After June 6th, if you attempt to use his FPs when he has not entered the park, you risk having his MDE Profile locked and you won't be able to use his account at all - and neither will he.

If he has booked FPs, has not entered the park, and others have already completed using their initial 3 FPs, his FP can be moved to others by using the Change Party function.


----------



## Christinaxo

I think I saw this question answered before, but can't seem to the post... We are a party of 8 and have a PPO ADR for Akershus. We have the first 8am slot (yayyy!) in late July. It will be DD actual birthday so we want to do what she wants. She of course wants to ride all the headliners in EPCOT that morning. If we finish up at Akershus will they let us in line for FEA before 9am rope drop? I was thinking if we can get through that quick enough we can high tail it to do TT standby, then use our Soarin FP. We then plan on doing seas w/ nemo and turtle talk (to get through our tier 2s), and then try to get another FP for TT. Does this seem like a good plan? TIA!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Christinaxo said:


> Does this seem like a good plan? TIA!!!


Yes; it's the main reason why people book ADRs for Akershus.


----------



## Pascal3

I have a somewhat stupid question but want some clarification just in case! I am going to be able to make our fast passes at 4am PST. But when I log on now (I know I am still at 61 days from August 1st) the calendar only shows until July 1st in blue? Does this mean at 4am when I go on to make them my fast passes for August 1st will be good to go? It is just weird it is not showing 60 days from today as a selection, but a whole month back. We are staying at the BWV so I know we have a 60 day window like we did last year. I am just a little confused and do not want to wake up that early for nothing! Thank you!


----------



## CJK

Your window magically opens up at exactly 7am EST. You will only see 30 days in advance until you are exactly 60 days before your arrival day. Good luck!


----------



## Pascal3

CJK said:


> Your window magically opens up at exactly 7am EST. You will only see 30 days in advance until you are exactly 60 days before your arrival day. Good luck!


Okay awesome, thank you! Hopefully waking up at 4am is worth it all, we have so many that we are really hoping for!


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## Pascal3

Pascal3 said:


> Okay awesome, thank you! Hopefully waking up at 4am is worth it all, we have so many that we are really hoping for!


Thanks for the help guys, we got everything we wanted!


----------



## gilligan8

Question:  During one of our last days at WDW I only want to have 2 fast passes in 1 park before we hop to another park.  Can I try to book additional FP's in park 1 for park 2 before we go to the second park or am I forced to have 3 in the first park before I can try the second park?  And do I have to be in the second park before I can add FP's there.?
Sorry if this has been covered before.


----------



## mesaboy2

gilligan8 said:


> Question:  During one of our last days at WDW I only want to have 2 fast passes in 1 park before we hop to another park.  Can I try to book additional FP's in park 1 for park 2 before we go to the second park or am I forced to have 3 in the first park before I can try the second park?  And do I have to be in the second park before I can add FP's there.?
> Sorry if this has been covered before.



See the FP FAQ Addendum (linked to in my signature below), Post #4.


----------



## gilligan8

mesaboy2 said:


> See the FP FAQ Addendum (linked to in my signature below), Post #4.


Thank you so much.  That's great!


----------



## Cluelyss

Christinaxo said:


> I think I saw this question answered before, but can't seem to the post... We are a party of 8 and have a PPO ADR for Akershus. We have the first 8am slot (yayyy!) in late July. It will be DD actual birthday so we want to do what she wants. She of course wants to ride all the headliners in EPCOT that morning. If we finish up at Akershus will they let us in line for FEA before 9am rope drop? I was thinking if we can get through that quick enough we can high tail it to do TT standby, then use our Soarin FP. We then plan on doing seas w/ nemo and turtle talk (to get through our tier 2s), and then try to get another FP for TT. Does this seem like a good plan? TIA!!!


Here's what you need to know about the Akershus / FEA game....arrive at Epcot no later than 7:30. Hightail it to Akershus when they allow PPOs in (about 7:50). Try to be one of the first to check in so you are one of the first seated. Ask for your check when you order your drinks. Eat fast and be prepared to skip at least one princesses. Leave Akershus by 8:45 to line up for FEA ahead of the RD crowd. They will likely hold you outside Norway instead of allowing you to proceed directly to the ride, but they will let you enter the queue before the RD crowd gets there (you will see them all barreling down on you as you line up! Lol). If you've never done Akershus before, I'm not sure I'd recommend this strategy, as the meal will not be relaxing or enjoyable. But if it's solely for the purpose of riding FEA without a FP, it will work if you follow the plan above. Good luck!


----------



## Christinaxo

Cluelyss said:


> Here's what you need to know about the Akershus / FEA game....arrive at Epcot no later than 7:30. Hightail it to Akershus when they allow PPOs in (about 7:50). Try to be one of the first to check in so you are one of the first seated. Ask for your check when you order your drinks. Eat fast and be prepared to skip at least one princesses. Leave Akershus by 8:45 to line up for FEA ahead of the RD crowd. They will likely hold you outside Norway instead of allowing you to proceed directly to the ride, but they will let you enter the queue before the RD crowd gets there (you will see them all barreling down on you as you line up! Lol). If you've never done Akershus before, I'm not sure I'd recommend this strategy, as the meal will not be relaxing or enjoyable. But if it's solely for the purpose of riding FEA without a FP, it will work if you follow the plan above. Good luck!



Thank you, timing was exactly what I was looking for! We are staying at Beach Club so plan to be at IG entrance around 7:15, I don't want to risk it. We have done Akershus before but are going with family who has not, but they know to follow my lead.. If we can get in before 8, I see no reason why we can't be done by 8:45. Fingers crossed! lol I guess I was more concerned about how long the wait would be once we get to Test Track, I don't want to start DD birthday with an hour wait for any ride, because well you know... shes a princess and all


----------



## Boardwalk III

We are due to book our FP's in two weeks for August . However we are overlapping with friends down there who are arriving earlier than we are and are staying at a different on-site hotel.  We are connected with them on MDE as friends and family, and  I can see their hotel ressie on my MDE along with my own DVC ressie . Would like to try to schedule fast passes with them but they'll be booking their's about a week before we can book ours. Is it possible for them to book ours when they book theirs even though we aren't technically listed by name on their hotel reservation? We all have tickets assigned and linked to MDE. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boardwalk III said:


> Is it possible for them to book ours when they book theirs


Yes. When their window opens, they can book for the complete group.


----------



## Boardwalk III

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. When their window opens, they can book for the complete group.



That's amazing - thanks so much. So glad I asked!


----------



## heidica

I need some clarification on FEA - what time does the ride start operating? I thought it was 11am, but I think I'm wrong.

Also, which FP+ would you try for first - FEA or FoP? My window opens on June 9th and I know from this thread to try and get the harder FP+ first and not go in chronological order of our trip.


----------



## mesaboy2

heidica said:


> I need some clarification on FEA - what time does the ride start operating? I thought it was 11am, but I think I'm wrong.
> 
> Also, which FP+ would you try for first - FEA or FoP? My window opens on June 9th and I know from this thread to try and get the harder FP+ first and not go in chronological order of our trip.



FEA starts operating daily at park open, but FPs for it are not offered until after 11:00a.

Both FEA and FOP are very high-demand FPs, so pretty much a toss-up on which to go for.  I would guess FOP has a slight edge at the moment, but that could change in the coming months.


----------



## heidica

mesaboy2 said:


> FEA starts operating daily at park open, but FPs for it are not offered until after 11:00a.
> 
> Both FEA and FOP are very high-demand FPs, so pretty much a toss-up on which to go for.  I would guess FOP has a slight edge at the moment, but that could change in the coming months.



Ok thanks. That explains my confusion about FEA. I'll be trying for both FEA and FoP and will just have to decide on which to go for first.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Can some one remind me....If we miss a FP and do the other two will we be able to pick a 4th or not?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Can some one remind me....If we miss a FP and do the other two will we be able to pick a 4th or not?


I was looking for this answer the other day. I read FP FAQ Addendum link in mesaboy2 post. It has some great touring tips and facts on when you can start booking the forth.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

BigMommaMouse said:


> I was looking for this answer the other day. I read FP FAQ Addendum link in mesaboy2 post. It has some great touring tips and facts on when you can start booking the forth.



Thank you!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

hiroMYhero said:


> 14 days when your window opens.
> 
> Then, with each passing day you'll be able to book an additional day of FPs until you reach your total of 21.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in this thread and in mesaboy2's Signature.




just finished my first group of FP+
it took us 'only' 1 hour and 40 minutes to do two weeks worth of fastpasses..
totally insane if you ask me..

*and by the way, the system permitted us to book 15 days of FPs at our 60 day window...*

so tomorrow and for the next 7 days, i'll go in each day to add another day..

as for difficulty - couldn't get FOP for our first day, but was able to get it for other days during our trip...not necessarily at our preferred time, but that's ok...

.


----------



## SherriA1

Posting this one more time because I didn't get a reply last time: When I access My Disney Experience on my computer, out of our group of 5 people, 4 of them are on the "Family List" and one is instead listed under "Friends." Does anyone know how to change that one person from Friends to Family? I cannot figure out how to do it. It's confusing to have him in a separate list, because when I click on My Reservations, I have to keep using the drop-down menu to switch between the Family list and the Friend list to see what hotel reservations and park tickets each person has.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SherriA1 said:


> Posting this one more time because I didn't get a reply last time: When I access My Disney Experience on my computer, out of our group of 5 people, 4 of them are on the "Family List" and one is instead listed under "Friends." Does anyone know how to change that one person from Friends to Family? I cannot figure out how to do it. It's confusing to have him in a separate list, because when I click on My Reservations, I have to keep using the drop-down menu to switch between the Family list and the Friend list to see what hotel reservations and park tickets each person has.


Sherri - You may need to post your question as a New Thread as it's a general MDE question and FP regulars may not have much experience to assist you.


----------



## JR522

We've booked a trip that's really last minute. We're staying at All-Star Music 6/14 - 6/20. We haven't been to Disney in almost 4 years and we normally plan farther in advance but we weren't able to due to life circumstances. We haven't bought tickets yet but we're thinking about purchasing APs through AAA online. Does anyone know if we can make FastPass+ choices using the AP voucher from AAA? I realize that it's probably too late to get good choices anyway but thought we would try. As I mentioned, we haven't been to Disney in almost 4 years so I know that strategies and rules have changed. Any guidance is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Silvite

Hoping someone can help me calm my fears...

We are 37-ish days out. We booked late due to lack of funds, and when I was planning on booking all of our Fastpass, I fell seriously ill and was hospitalized for a week. I finally had the energy/attention span/off-drug long enough to try to book rides today. There's no room at all for Avatar rides, as expected, for our 5 days in July.

We are a party of 4 (25-67) with 1 temporarily in a wheelchair during the trip. How screwed are we to get a Fastpass for both attractions? I did get all the dining we wanted, as well as rides in other parks, but we have no idea when we can save up to visit again. Can we still try to get a fastpass day-of like in the old days, or is it ALL pre-reserved now?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JR522 said:


> We've booked a trip that's really last minute. We're staying at All-Star Music 6/14 - 6/20. We haven't been to Disney in almost 4 years and we normally plan farther in advance but we weren't able to due to life circumstances. We haven't bought tickets yet but we're thinking about purchasing APs through AAA online. Does anyone know if we can make FastPass+ choices using the AP voucher from AAA? I realize that it's probably too late to get good choices anyway but thought we would try. As I mentioned, we haven't been to Disney in almost 4 years so I know that strategies and rules have changed. Any guidance is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Yes, link your vouchers and your FP booking window will open.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Silvite said:


> Hoping someone can help me calm my fears...
> 
> We are 37-ish days out. We booked late due to lack of funds, and when I was planning on booking all of our Fastpass, I fell seriously ill and was hospitalized for a week. I finally had the energy/attention span/off-drug long enough to try to book rides today. There's no room at all for Avatar rides, as expected, for our 5 days in July.
> 
> We are a party of 4 (25-67) with 1 temporarily in a wheelchair during the trip. How screwed are we to get a Fastpass for both attractions? I did get all the dining we wanted, as well as rides in other parks, but we have no idea when we can save up to visit again. Can we still try to get a fastpass day-of like in the old days, or is it ALL pre-reserved now?


Your best plan is to arrive before AK opens and head directly to Pandora to ride the two rides.

The Official Pandora thread is tracking daily wait times so you may want to follow along over there.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Your best plan is to arrive before AK opens and head directly to Pandora to ride the two rides.
> 
> The Official Pandora thread is tracking daily wait times so you may want to follow along over there.


As well, keep checking daily. People change their plans all the time. You may want to try splitting your party to search for 1 or 2 at a time, and attempt to get return windows that overlap. But there are no more day of fast passes anymore - it's all reserved in advance. 

I will also note that we are also a family of 4, traveling next week. I've been trying to modify our FOP return time for a few weeks, and have seen Navi River Journey pop up on several occasions, so you may have luck getting that one still. If so, just plan to rope drop FOP. 

Additionally, not sure how many AK days you have planned, but you can only pick 1 of the 2 Pandora rides in your first 3 selections. So you would not be able to pick both on the same day anyway. 

Good luck!


----------



## ALK$Disney

Can someone please clear up my confusion regarding the 60 day FPs while staying Onsite and Offsite? We are staying at AKL for 8 days, and I completely understand how FPs work while we are there. However, after those 8 days we are going to our timeshare at Mystic Dunes for 5 more days. Two of our Disney park days are while we are staying offsite at Mystic Dunes. Are we still able to book FPs for dates *after* our checkout from AKL? I did read the wonderful guide that OP started, but just was not sure about it.

Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ALK$Disney said:


> Are we still able to book FPs for dates *after* our checkout from AKL? I did read the wonderful guide that OP started, but just was not sure about it.


Yes; it's described in the Split Stay section of mesaboy2's OP.

60 days out from each offsite park day is when you can book your FPs.


----------



## Eric1374

Thank you for this helpful guide, I had a recent trip to Disney in February and wasted most of my fast passes. The next trip will be much better


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Update:
> 
> Last Tuesday (May 9) I emailed guest.services@disnseyworld.com about this issue.
> 
> On Sunday (May 14) I got a voice mail requesting I return their call (direct number) about this issue.  I was able to speak to him yesterday.  He said the reason he took so many days to get back to me was so that he could research the details on the rules to determine the number of days you can make FP reservations.  According to him:
> 
> The number of days for which you can make FP reservations has two limitations.
> 
> 1. The number of days for which you have tickets is the max number of days
> 
> 2. The max number of days you can make FP reservations is the LARGEST of the following three criteria:
> a. The days you are booked for a WDW resort
> b. The number of days of the largest single ticket entitlement listed for the person
> c. Seven
> 
> Therefore, as I am still outside my 60 day resort window, with two 5 day tickets, I can make 7 days of FP selections for the three adults with two 5 day tickets. But once my window opens, I'll be able to make all  10 days, but only because I'm staying onsite.
> 
> He did say that some tickets have difficulty in the system, and don't result in these rules working correctly, and they need to manually fix it (specifically mentioned non-expiring tickets from pre-2007 - he did add the year might be off  though, for this issue).
> 
> I didn't think of it while on the phone at the time, otherwise I would have asked specifically about party tickets.  If you are staying offsite, and have a 7 day or more ticket, plus a party ticket, it seems you would be locked out of making FP for 8 days, assuming you wanted FP for 4-7 pm on the party day.
> 
> Lastly, he added that, just to give me peace of mind, while he can't imagine why I would have problems on my 60 day mark, he said that if I am locked out at 7 days for the salute tickets, I should make the last 3 days with the two 10 day tickets, and leave him a voice mail.  He said he would then go in and manually copy those FP to the remainder of my party later that day.


Update:

Today was my 60 day booking day, and I got FP for all of us for all 10 days!  It worked like the CM promised it would!  So glad I got one of the CM that knew what he was talking about.

I even got everything I wanted, with only 1 FP time being 20 min after my chosen time (space mountain at 60+5 days).  Everything else was no more than 10 min off my selected time.

Between this potential issue, and today's (supposed) marriage ceremony between FP and ticketing, I was quite nervous at 7 am today!  If something had gone wrong, I wouldn't have known which of these would have been the cause!


----------



## drpixel

If we use a 7:10 FP for Flight of Passage (for dad and kid) while mom waits with toddler, and then do rider switch (for mom and kid) while dad waits with toddler, can we make it to our Rivers of Light FP (with arrival time of 8:35-9:00 for 9:15 show)? I don't know how long the Flight of Passage ride is or how far Pandora is from ROL. Thanks!


----------



## Amsmith8174

mesaboy2 said:


> Last Updated:  *May 2017*
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> *If you have a question about how FastPass+ works at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida, the answer is probably already here.*  If not, dialogue on your particular question is welcome.  There are many knowledgeable posters willing to assist.
> 
> The first 12 posts are organized to help readers find answers to FAQs as quickly and as easily as possible.  *They are updated regularly* and reflect current FastPass+ policy, attraction selections, and suggested priorities. *It is not necessary to read the entire thread* for it to be useful for most readers.
> 
> *This thread is not the place for judgment, debate, or argument* on the merits of the FastPass+ system.
> 
> Click on the topic below to access the post that pertains to that aspect of FastPass+.  The following posts are not organized in a Q&A format, but *the answers to these FAQs (and similar ones) are contained within them*.
> 
> *Requirements and Basics*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work?
> Do I need tickets or a room reservation to book FastPass+?
> Can I use FastPass+ if I bought tickets from a third party?
> Do I need MagicBands to use FastPass+?
> Can I use someone else's FastPasses?
> How long does it take to go through the FastPass+ line?
> Why do I need FastPass+ for shows?
> What if an attraction closes during my FastPass window?
> *Booking Windows*
> 
> How many days in advance of my trip can I book FastPasses?
> What time of day can I start booking FastPasses?
> How many days can I book FastPasses for?
> Can I book FastPasses for my entire trip?
> Why can't I see more than 30 days ahead when I have an onsite reservation?
> Why doesn’t my entire party show up in my My Disney Experience account?
> How does FastPass+ work with Annual Passes?
> *Split Stays*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work with split stays?
> *Availability*
> 
> What attractions will be available when my window opens?
> I can't buy tickets until I get there.  What attractions can I get?
> Where can I find out what attractions are still available for my days?
> What attractions can I expect to get after I have used my first 3?
> *Using MDX To Schedule FastPasses*
> 
> How do I use My Disney Experience to schedule FastPasses?
> Should I use the app or the website?
> *Additional / Day-Of FastPasses / Kiosk Locations*
> 
> How do I book additional FastPasses?
> Do I need to use FastPass+ kiosks to book or change them?
> Where are the FastPass+ kiosks located?
> *Suggested Priorities*
> 
> What attractions are good to use FastPass+ on?
> What are tiers and how do they work?
> Which parks have tiers?
> *Strategies*
> 
> Do I need FastPass+ if I am going at a slow time?
> What park should I book FastPasses in if I am park-hopping?
> What time of day should I book FastPasses for?
> How can I schedule FastPasses together for a large group?
> *Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work with the Halloween and Christmas parties?
> Can I use FastPass+ during Extra Magic Hours?
> Can I select FastPasses for an attraction that is scheduled for refurbishment?
> When will FastPasses appear for a new attraction?
> *Addendum*
> 
> Where else can I look for answers to my FastPass+ questions?


Thanks for all the great info!  I have a question regarding split stays using DVC points.  We are staying at Poly from 9/10 through 9/15 and then BCV from 9/15 through 9/20.   We purchased a 10 day PH and more ticket from a 3rd party (Undercover Tourist).  My question is...will I be able to book 10 days worth of fast passes beginning at my 60 day mark or will the stays be counted as two?..that is will I have to wait 60 days out for both the 9/10 date and the 9/15 stay?  Thank you!


----------



## SL6827

So, for all those who are booking at their 60 day window now, are fast passes easily available for FOP right when the booking window opens up?  Is it something that is completely booked within a few minutes, hours?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

SL6827 said:


> So, for all those who are booking at their 60 day window now, are fast passes easily available for FOP right when the booking window opens up?  Is it something that is completely booked within a few minutes, hours?


I got the exact time I wanted, 12:00, at 60+6.  It was the first FP I booked, sharply at 7 am.  This was today!


----------



## SL6827

Ok, mine will be a 60+4, in the lower crowd times of early 2018, so maybe I won't have a problem then.


----------



## Amsmith8174

Thanks for all the great info! I have a question regarding split stays using DVC points. We are staying at Poly from 9/10 through 9/15 and then BCV from 9/15 through 9/20. We purchased a 10 day PH and more ticket from a 3rd party (Undercover Tourist). My question is...will I be able to book 10 days worth of fast passes beginning at my 60 day mark or will the stays be counted as two?..that is will I have to wait 60 days out for both the 9/10 date and the 9/15 stay? Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amsmith8174 said:


> My question is...will I be able to book 10 days worth of fast passes beginning at my 60 day mark


Yes; your window opens and includes both Stays.


----------



## Amsmith8174

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; your window opens and includes both Stays.


That is great news....as I wasn't able to book all of my dining for the 10 day stay.  I could only do the first 5 days and then the last 5 days....5 days later.  Was hoping that was not going to be the case with FP, also.


----------



## MaddlesMom

There has to be a way to do this, but I am not sure how... I have all of our fastpasses organized and booked for our trip... However, I would like to see if there are different rides/times that we may decide work better... How can I do with without cancelling (and risk losing) the ones I already have.


----------



## fdefulvio

MaddlesMom said:


> There has to be a way to do this, but I am not sure how... I have all of our fastpasses organized and booked for our trip... However, I would like to see if there are different rides/times that we may decide work better... How can I do with without cancelling (and risk losing) the ones I already have.



I was thinking the same thing. Just booked my 60 days yesterday. I wanted to see if it's worth tweaking some of my times, but don't want to risk losing what I currently have.


----------



## jeal

go to My Disney Experience and click on My Itineray. Your fast pass plans should come up. Under each FP click on view details. You will see modify, change party, and cancel. Click on modify. Select the guests. Click next. This is where you can change times or experiences. If you choose to keep everything the same just click start over at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Tallent

I'm traveling next week with 3 kids--15, 15, and 12. Do I need to 'share' plans or invite them to connect (whichever it's called) on the WDW site in order for them to be able to schedule/change their own fast passes when they want/need to ?


----------



## hodad

Can we umbrella book fast passes for MVMCP tickets? @ScrapYap do you know?


----------



## siskaren

hodad said:


> Can we umbrella book fast passes for MVMCP tickets? @ScrapYap do you know?



What do you mean by "umbrella book"? If you're asking if you can book additional FPs with an MVMCP ticket, then the answer is no. You can only pre-book 3 per day, using either the MVMCP ticket or a regular ticket.


----------



## hodad

siskaren said:


> What do you mean by "umbrella book"? If you're asking if you can book additional FPs with an MVMCP ticket, then the answer is no. You can only pre-book 3 per day, using either the MVMCP ticket or a regular ticket.


If Person A is staying on site and Person B is staying offsite, can Person A book MVMCP fast passes for both people 60 days in advance?


----------



## jo-jo

We were given some FP for our trip in Sept.  Is there a list of rides that those special FPs won't be good for?   They are not tied to a certain park, so I'm assuming we can use 1 in MK and 2 at DHS?   Is that correct?


----------



## Cluelyss

drpixel said:


> If we use a 7:10 FP for Flight of Passage (for dad and kid) while mom waits with toddler, and then do rider switch (for mom and kid) while dad waits with toddler, can we make it to our Rivers of Light FP (with arrival time of 8:35-9:00 for 9:15 show)? I don't know how long the Flight of Passage ride is or how far Pandora is from ROL. Thanks!


I would say it will be very tight.  It's been reported that even with a FP, FOP is taking 20-30 minutes at best, just due to the multiple rooms and linking process. And though your ROL time is 8:35-9:00, it's been recommended to show up 45-60 minutes before showtime even with a FP. So you'd want to arrive at ROL by 8:30 at the latest. Assuming you arrive at FOP right at 7:10 and each ride takes 30 minutes, you'd be ok.


----------



## Cluelyss

jo-jo said:


> We were given some FP for our trip in Sept.  Is there a list of rides that those special FPs won't be good for?   They are not tied to a certain park, so I'm assuming we can use 1 in MK and 2 at DHS?   Is that correct?


We had some of these on a prior trip, and they excluded parades and fireworks, and had some ride restrictions as well (FEA, for example). Ours were also only good in 1 park (we had to declare the date and park they would be used in). I'm sure not all are the same, though.  Best to call and check the specifics of your situation.


----------



## siskaren

hodad said:


> If Person A is staying on site and Person B is staying offsite, can Person A book MVMCP fast passes for both people 60 days in advance?



If person B is on person A's Friends and Family list, yes. FPs can't be booked during party hours though - they have to be booked between 3:30-6:30.


----------



## Mrspeaks

Question on FP and rider swap. Does the entire party need a fp for an attraction or would only the initial group of people going on need a fp? Example: dh and my mother takes daughter on mine train with their fp. Myself and father wait with toddler who can't ride.  They are issued a rider swap for myself and father to go once they get off. Since we will all get to ride the ride do to rider swap, on headliners should we not all book a fp so then my dad and I would then have not used one of our fps to use somewhere else?


----------



## jo-jo

Cluelyss said:


> We had some of these on a prior trip, and they excluded parades and fireworks, and had some ride restrictions as well (FEA, for example). Ours were also only good in 1 park (we had to declare the date and park they would be used in). I'm sure not all are the same, though.  Best to call and check the specifics of your situation.




We had a resort issue and was given a couple and we chose MK.   We tried to use them,  they were never added to our account.  That evening I asked about them, and we were given more and requested for Epcot.  We did use those, (but not for FEA).   However, we had a bunch of other issues and near the end of out trip, we were given some for our next trip and they are not tied to a park.


----------



## lark

Can someone help me figure out how to do fastpasses in the following situation involving two tickets?

We have two old no expire tickets linked to our profiles which have been partially used but have no hopping.  They cannot be transferred.  Six days left on each.

We are planning a visit with five park visits, staying onsite.  We want to hop one of our park days.  Probably day 4.  Since our old tickets cannot be upgraded but don't expire, we were planning to just buy one day hoppers to use on day 4.  How should we book fast passes?  Book all five days using the tickets already in our profiles?  But then how do we make sure that on day 4 we use our hoppers instead of our no expire tickets?  Will we lose our fastpasses that we're booked on day 4 during our 60+5 window?


----------



## hiroMYhero

This is the FP FAQ which follows the Terms of Service for booking FPs.

Loopholes that have been deemed as violations of the TOS, can no longer be discussed. Because they are off-topic for this thread, posts discussing the violations are being removed.


----------



## DisneyMom93

hiroMYhero said:


> This is the FP FAQ which follows the Terms of Service for booking FPs.
> 
> Loopholes that have been deemed as violations of the TOS, can no longer be discussed. Because they are off-topic for this thread, posts discussing the violations are being removed.


----------



## Amanda999

If I book FP+ online 60 days prior (I have many comp tickets and NE tix already), but buy an AP the day I arrive at Epcot (i.e., 60 days after I made the FP+) - I use the AP to enter the park - the TOS seems to say that I cannot use those FP+. Ugh. When I'm at GS buying the APs, is it possible that GS can change my existing FP+ to be under my AP instead of the comp/NE tix??

Could that be true: Disney wants me to buy the APs 60 days out? (I'd like to put off paying $3,200 (4 APs) until the day I arrive if possible.)  Not arguing - honestly need to know if I should buy the APs before 60 days prior to trip start.  (And, if I do: do they have to be prioritized before I choose the FP+? I.e., how does MDE know if I'm booking the FP+ on the NE tix, the comp tix, or the AP certificate (AP will not be activated until 60 days later)?)


----------



## DisneyMom93

Amanda999 said:


> If I book FP+ online 60 days prior (I have many comp tickets and NE tix already), but buy an AP the day I arrive at Epcot (i.e., 60 days after I made the FP+) - I use the AP to enter the park - the TOS seems to say that I cannot use those FP+. Ugh. When I'm at GS buying the APs, is it possible that GS can change my existing FP+ to be under my AP instead of the comp/NE tix??
> 
> Could that be true: Disney wants me to buy the APs 60 days out? (I'd like to put off paying $3,200 (4 APs) until the day I arrive if possible.)  Not arguing - honestly need to know if I should buy the APs before 60 days prior to trip start.  (And, if I do: do they have to be prioritized before I choose the FP+? I.e., how does MDE know if I'm booking the FP+ on the NE tix, the comp tix, or the AP certificate (AP will not be activated until 60 days later)?)



I would call and ask.  I don't blame you for wanting to get the AP the day of.  How many FPs are you looking to move?  I don't see why they wouldn't transfer 3 FPs each party member to the AP on the day of.  You're entitled to the 1 1Tier and 2 2Tier each.  Don't expect them to give you more than the 3 per ticket you're entitled.

MDE will know the day you get to the park and try to use FPs that aren't on the APs you entered with.


----------



## hodad

Can we change parties before the day of use? Is it only day-of that violates TOS?


----------



## Amanda999

DisneyMom93 said:


> I would call and ask.  I don't blame you for wanting to get the AP the day of.  How many FPs are you looking to move?  I don't see why they wouldn't transfer 3 FPs each party member to the AP on the day of.  You're entitled to the 1 1Tier and 2 2Tier each.  Don't expect them to give you more than the 3 per ticket you're entitled.
> 
> MDE will know the day you get to the park and try to use FPs that aren't on the APs you entered with.


Thanks - just the 3 FP+ per day that I booked at 60 days prior to onsite stay. (I have 10 days admission per person on existing non-AP tickets, so I can book FP+ for our entire onsite stay based on those. But of course will want to use the AP to enter the park.)


----------



## DisneyMom93

BuckeyeBama said:


> I think that you would be violating the current Dis interpretation of the ToS, but not Disney's. Disney is just fine with you doing what you have suggested. Book them with your current tickets and when you add the APs to your MDE account, use your APs to redeem them. You will not be using the Change Party feature so I think that this is safe for discussion.
> 
> ETA - mods, if this is not an appropriate response, please delete. Trying to walk the line here.



Dis has been allowing the original conversation for years, even with all the complaints by those against it.  They would allow the new alternative discussed now if it wasn't against Disney's ToS.


----------



## mikat

DisneyMom93 said:


> I would call and ask.  I don't blame you for wanting to get the AP the day of.  How many FPs are you looking to move?  I don't see why they wouldn't transfer 3 FPs each party member to the AP on the day of.  You're entitled to the 1 1Tier and 2 2Tier each.  Don't expect them to give you more than the 3 per ticket you're entitled.
> 
> MDE will know the day you get to the park and try to use FPs that aren't on the APs you entered with.



@Amanda999 amazingly, I'm in exactly the same boat. I have a non-expiring ticket on one MDE and a 7DPH on another MDE. I'm trying to keep the two accounts separate because I've heard horror stories about "ticket prioritization" not working and I didn't want the non-expiring days to get used. I'm going to upgrade the 7DPH to an AP, and I can't make the fastpasses on the 7DPH becuase I'm using them on a later trip. 

I'm planning on a good chunk of time at Guest Services on the first day to do exactly what @DisneyMom93  suggested - I'm going to ask them to move the fastpasses over once I've upgraded to the AP. I'm not trying to get more than 3, I'm just trying to transfer. Hopefully that will work. When are you going? I'm going early July and could update you if you would like.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Amanda999 said:


> Thanks - just the 3 FP+ per day that I booked at 60 days prior to onsite stay. (I have 10 days admission per person on existing non-AP tickets, so I can book FP+ for our entire onsite stay based on those. But of course will want to use the AP to enter the park.)


You won't have a problem using those fastpasses if you link your AP to the same profile on your MDE account that has the tickets. If you do it right then you would see a list of tickets under your name that would include the ticket you had when you booked the fp and the AP you just bought. It is no different than when an AP holder books free dining and has to buy a ticket. Now that person has more than one ticket linked to their name.


----------



## drpixel

Cluelyss said:


> I would say it will be very tight.  It's been reported that even with a FP, FOP is taking 20-30 minutes at best, just due to the multiple rooms and linking process. And though your ROL time is 8:35-9:00, it's been recommended to show up 45-60 minutes before showtime even with a FP. So you'd want to arrive at ROL by 8:30 at the latest. Assuming you arrive at FOP right at 7:10 and each ride takes 30 minutes, you'd be ok.



Thanks! Hopefully it'll work out. I tried to get an earlier FOP time but they're all gone so we'll have to stick with what we have.


----------



## Amanda999

mikat said:


> I'm going early July and could update you if you would like.


I'd love it if you could update! I'm going late August. (But I'll probably just suck it up and buy the APs before 60 days prior. I cannot go to Disney with our 2 disabled kids - DH can't go - in late August heat without FP+!)


----------



## Marionnette

Amanda999 said:


> If I book FP+ online 60 days prior (I have many comp tickets and NE tix already), but buy an AP the day I arrive at Epcot (i.e., 60 days after I made the FP+) - I use the AP to enter the park - the TOS seems to say that I cannot use those FP+. Ugh. When I'm at GS buying the APs, is it possible that GS can change my existing FP+ to be under my AP instead of the comp/NE tix??
> 
> Could that be true: Disney wants me to buy the APs 60 days out? (I'd like to put off paying $3,200 (4 APs) until the day I arrive if possible.)  Not arguing - honestly need to know if I should buy the APs before 60 days prior to trip start.  (And, if I do: do they have to be prioritized before I choose the FP+? I.e., how does MDE know if I'm booking the FP+ on the NE tix, the comp tix, or the AP certificate (AP will not be activated until 60 days later)?)


IME, you will most likely end up visiting GS anyway. Buying the AP ahead of time will only get you a voucher and not the actual thing. You will need to visit a ticket booth or GS outside of the park to get the actual AP. The AP will be linked to your MDX profile but the tendency is to use the oldest ticket first. Since the AP would be the newest ticket associated with your profile, it will not be "used" for entrance and a day would be taken off of one of your other tickets. You will need to ask GS to prioritize your AP in your profile.

FWIW, I *think* that as long as admission media is attached to your MDX profile when the FP+ reservations are made and admission media from your MDX is used to enter the park prior to the use of those FP+, you are fine under Disney's TOS.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Marionnette said:


> IME, you you will most likely end up visiting GS anyway. Buying the AP ahead of time will only get you a voucher and not the actual thing. You will need to visit a ticket booth or GS outside of the park to get the actual AP. The AP will be linked to your MDX profile but the tendency is to use the oldest ticket first. Since the AP would be the newest ticket associated with your profile, it will not be "used" for entrance and a day wouldl be taken off of one of your other tickets. You will need to ask GS to prioritize your AP in your profile.
> 
> FWIW, I *think* that as long as admission media is attached to your MDX profile when the FP+ reservations are made and admission media from your MDX is used to enter the park prior to the use of those FP+, you are fine under Disney's TOS.



So are you saying that APs start the day you first use it, not the day you purchase it?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DisneyMom93 said:


> So are you saying that APs start the day you first use it, not the day you purchase it?


Depends - If you purchase an AP at the ticket counter or at guest relations, it is effective immediately. If you buy a voucher, it is effective when redeemed.


----------



## mikat

Amanda999 said:


> I'd love it if you could update! I'm going late August. (But I'll probably just suck it up and buy the APs before 60 days prior. I cannot go to Disney with our 2 disabled kids - DH can't go - in late August heat without FP+!)



It sounds like a long stop at Guest Services might be tough! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DisneyMom93

BuckeyeBama said:


> Depends - If you purchase an AP at the ticket counter or at guest relations, it is effective immediately. If you buy a voucher, it is effective when redeemed.



Thanks!  So isn't redeemed the same?  Or you can redeem it and not actually enter the gate?


----------



## Marionnette

DisneyMom93 said:


> So are you saying that APs start the day you first use it, not the day you purchase it?


Your AP starts the day that you acquire it at Disney. If you purchase on the phone or online, you get a voucher and not the actual AP. It will appear in your profile but it can actually be reassigned to another person because it has not been redeemed at GS or a ticket booth. The clock doesn't begin running, so to speak, until you redeem the voucher for the actual AP. However, if you purchase an AP right at the ticket booth or GS, the clock begins ticking that day, even if you do not go into a park on that day.

ETA: You can also purchase AP vouchers at GS but you must specifically ask for a voucher instead of the activated AP.


----------



## mesaboy2

OP respectfully requests this thread remain on topic.

From Post #1:


> *This thread is not the place for judgment, debate, or argument* on the merits of the FastPass+ system.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DisneyMom93 said:


> Thanks!  So isn't redeemed the same?  Or you can redeem it and not actually enter the gate?


You could redeem it and not enter the gate, but the clock starts when you redeem it. The clock is not running on a voucher, but it starts running immediately when the voucher is converted to an admission.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

mesaboy2 said:


> OP respectfully requests this thread remain on topic.


Sorry


----------



## g-dad66

mesaboy2 said:


> OP respectfully requests this thread remain on topic.




OK, sorry, mesaboy.

I just wanted to find out if the FP+ Terms of Service had changed, but I believe I have the answer to that now, so I will stifle myself.


----------



## DisneyMom93

g-dad66 said:


> OK, sorry, mesaboy.
> 
> I just wanted to find out if the FP+ Terms of Service had changed, but I believe I have the answer to that now, so I will stifle myself.


I think that's on topic.  No?


----------



## DerEchte

A completely different topic: Tons of Navi River Journey FP just opened up. If you need one grab one while you can.

PS: BuckeyeBama can you send me a PM? I can't send one to you...


----------



## doconeill

Amanda999 said:


> But it does: it says you must use the same ticket to enter the park that you used to book the FP+.
> But who knows if they are looking to literally enforce that when both giver and recipient are F&F on MDE and have park tickets and are in the park.
> Disney's text (emphasis added):
> The valid theme park admission associated with your Site/App account and used to make FastPass+ selections must be the same valid theme park admission that you will use for entry into the park on the day the FastPass+ selections are redeemed.



I think this may be a too literal interpretation of what they are trying to say, and we all know Disney's never been very good with their wording.

They want to make sure that the person who redeems the fastpasses is the same person who actually entered the park, but it would be too difficult for most to understand it if they wrote the more correct way:

*The valid theme park admission associated with your Site/App account and used to make FastPass+ selections must be associated with the same Site/App account as the valid theme park admission that you will use for entry into the park on the day the FastPass+ selections are redeemed.
*
Rolls off the tongue, doesn't it?  

Now, they _could_ match ticket ID=ticket ID, but that could result in a LOT of confusion.


----------



## DisneyMom93

I have an honest inquiry about off topic, etc. especially since it just came up. I don't want to offend anyone, or be rude.  I thought only a moderator can make rules as to what can be posted as a post, or as a comment.  Or tell someone not to give an opinion or "pass judgment" on the topic, or posts, etc. and delete any that do.  Or is this just forum etiquette? The person who created the post decides what people can reply about even if it's on topic?  I don't think I've ever posted on a site where you can't give your opinion about something related to the topic.  Or can someone direct me to where I can find out the forum rules for replies?

I'm relatively new to this forum. I joined about five years ago but only started posting recently because I broke my wrist and can't drive right now.


----------



## DisneyMom93

DerEchte said:


> A completely different topic: Tons of Navi River Journey FP just opened up. If you need one grab one while you can.



Seriously?  Is that usual?  Or is it possibly because the Disney FP ToS changes went into effect today?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

DerEchte said:


> A completely different topic: Tons of Navi River Journey FP just opened up. If you need one grab one while you can.
> 
> PS: BuckeyeBama can you send me a PM? I can't send one to you...


You need 10 posts to PM


----------



## mesaboy2

I reemphasized a very old request, and do not make rules.

For the record, I have no issues with gdad's posts.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

mesaboy2 said:


> OP respectfully requests this thread remain on topic.
> 
> From Post #1:





DisneyMom93 said:


> I have an honest inquiry about off topic, etc. especially since it just came up. I don't want to offend anyone, or be rude.  I thought only a moderator can make rules as to what can be posted as a post, or as a comment.  Or tell someone not to give an opinion or "pass judgment" on the topic, or posts, etc. and delete any that do.  Or is this just forum etiquette? The person who created the post decides what people can reply about even if it's on topic?  I don't think I've ever posted on a site where you can't give your opinion about something related to the topic.  Or can someone direct me to where I can find out the forum rules for replies?
> 
> I'm relatively new to this forum. I joined about five years ago but only started posting recently because I broke my wrist and can't drive right now.



Sorry to see about your wrist.
When this thread first started years ago, it was/is intended to just give facts about FP not to debate it. (or risk it being closed/deleted) At least that is my take on it.


----------



## DisneyMom93

mesaboy2 said:


> I reemphasized a very old request, and do not make rules.
> 
> For the record, I have no issues with gdad's posts.



Thanks.  I can see how the OP would make requests.  I guess it wasn't in reply to anyone or anything in particular so it's hard to tell to whom are what the request was made.

Thanks for creating the post!


----------



## mesaboy2

BigMommaMouse said:


> Sorry to see about your wrist.
> *When this thread first started years ago, it was/is intended to just give facts about FP not to debate it.* (or risk it being closed/deleted) At least that is my take on it.



During the Great FP Wars circa 2011-2012.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

After a nearly 2 year hiatus, we're going back to Disney Friday.  I've been logging in occasionally to try to get up to speed on the current state of affairs, but it's hard to know what now is and isn't offsides when you haven't been logged in and posts are being deleted without comment about what is still OK.  I can figure out the big change that happened today, but can someone give me a yes or no on whether CPFP was still working today?  I don't need a full answer or explanation, a yes or no will due.  If no, I will know this is also a prohibited discussion point and won't mention it again, but it would be nice have at least a post or two mentioning what is now no longer allowed due to a change in Disney's TOS, since these issues have been topics of discussions for years now.  Even just a sticky post for a couple of days would be helpful, especially for people in the parks currently who might be looking for some news on the topic.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

jtowntoflorida said:


> After a nearly 2 year hiatus, we're going back to Disney Friday.  I've been logging in occasionally to try to get up to speed on the current state of affairs, but it's hard to know what now is and isn't offsides when you haven't been logged in and posts are being deleted without comment about what is still OK.  I can figure out the big change that happened today, but can someone give me a yes or no on whether CPFP was still working today?  I don't need a full answer or explanation, a yes or no will due.  If no, I will know this is also a prohibited discussion point and won't mention it again, but it would be nice have at least a post or two mentioning what is now no longer allowed due to a change in Disney's TOS, since these issues have been topics of discussions for years now.  Even just a sticky post for a couple of days would be helpful, especially for people in the parks currently who might be looking for some news on the topic.


This might help
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/updat...ttempt-cheat-fastpass-system-beginning-today/


----------



## DerEchte

Anything that could be considered a loophole is no longer allowed to be discussed jtowntoflorida. I also highly advise against trying to use anything like that.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMom93

mesaboy2 said:


> During the Great FP Wars circa 2011-2012.


You realize those posts have all been deleted and your FP post is now the "place to be."


----------



## hiroMYhero

g-dad66 said:


> Yep, I'm trying to figure it out.
> 
> I just had a post deleted because I quote a deleted post (which was one of yours.....)
> 
> Will we now go poof again?


Pretty much, yes. 

Posts that mention "loopholes" are not only off-topic for this thread, every imaginable FP loophole is now considered a TOS violation based on updates for FP kiosk usage and circumventing the Change Party function. That determination was made today and posts are being removed to return the FAQ to its original, loophole-free, status.


----------



## lark

mesaboy2 said:


> OP respectfully requests this thread remain on topic.
> 
> From Post #1:



I picked the wrong day to ask an actual FP question (now several pages back)!


----------



## hodad

hodad said:


> Can we change parties before the day of use? Is it only day-of that violates TOS?


I'm going to ask this again, since nobody answered it, or all the answers were deleted. I'll use a very likely hypothetical.

Let's say that I have an upcoming trip with my 6yo daughter, who just mustered enough courage to ride Splash Mountain, and I book fast passes for her for BTMRR and Space Mountain. But at the last second, she rediscovers her pre-school fear of thrill rides. At this point, her uncle will happily take her fast passes and give her the ones he had for Dumbo and it's a small world.

Is it a violation of the TOS for them to switch fast passes? Does it only become a violation at a certain point? If so, what is that point? Is it always a violation?

(And yes, I know it's impossible to switch fast passes. Let's presume that I replace her with him in MDE and she finds new Fast Passes for Dumbo (which she insists is called Jumbo because she is pure of heart) and iaswaa.)


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

jtowntoflorida said:


> After a nearly 2 year hiatus, we're going back to Disney Friday.  I've been logging in occasionally to try to get up to speed on the current state of affairs, but it's hard to know what now is and isn't offsides when you haven't been logged in and posts are being deleted without comment about what is still OK.  I can figure out the big change that happened today, but can someone give me a yes or no on whether CPFP was still working today?  I don't need a full answer or explanation, a yes or no will due.  If no, I will know this is also a prohibited discussion point and won't mention it again, but it would be nice have at least a post or two mentioning what is now no longer allowed due to a change in Disney's TOS, since these issues have been topics of discussions for years now.  Even just a sticky post for a couple of days would be helpful, especially for people in the parks currently who might be looking for some news on the topic.


I agree!  I logged on this morning to find out about the changes, saw that some things had in fact changed, but the thread was gone later in the afternoon.  So now there is no way to know the extent of the changes - what is allowed and what is not allowed.  I don't want to break any rules!


----------



## Marionnette

lark said:


> Can someone help me figure out how to do fastpasses in the following situation involving two tickets?
> 
> We have two old no expire tickets linked to our profiles which have been partially used but have no hopping.  They cannot be transferred.  Six days left on each.
> 
> We are planning a visit with five park visits, staying onsite.  We want to hop one of our park days.  Probably day 4.  Since our old tickets cannot be upgraded but don't expire, we were planning to just buy one day hoppers to use on day 4.  How should we book fast passes?  Book all five days using the tickets already in our profiles?  But then how do we make sure that on day 4 we use our hoppers instead of our no expire tickets?  Will we lose our fastpasses that we're booked on day 4 during our 60+5 window?


On Day #4, you would need to visit GS and ask the CM to prioritize your 1-day hopper in your account. Otherwise, you're correct that another day would be taken from your no-expiry passes. You do not lose FP+ reservations if you change the order of priority for tickets as long as you have a sufficient number of days remaining on all of your tickets associated with your profile.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Three of us have two 5 day salute tickets (it is cheaper than a 10 day).  Each profile has 2 tickets attached to it.  We each booked 10 days of FP, but i booked them in order of hard to get, not day by day. 

So,  say my third park day I have a fp that was 6th on my list of booking fps. I guess technically I'll be using a fp from the 2nd ticket while using the first for entry. Will I run into any problems?


----------



## SUSIEQ

hiroMYhero said:


> After June 6th, if you attempt to use his FPs when he has not entered the park, you risk having his MDE Profile locked and you won't be able to use his account at all - and neither will he.
> 
> If he has booked FPs, has not entered the park, and others have already completed using their initial 3 FPs, his FP can be moved to others by using the Change Party function.


So, this is no longer allowed to be done?


----------



## jo-jo

Just be sure to check the date when redeeming a voucher.    Last trip we had upgraded hopper tickets to AP and they were dated 6 months prior (the date the tickets were purchased).  On a previous trip DD's AP voucher was purchased ahead of time and back dated when redeemed.   Both times they got fixed but took extra trips to guest services.


----------



## lark

Marionnette said:


> On Day #4, you would need to visit GS and ask the CM to prioritize your 1-day hopper in your account. Otherwise, you're correct that another day would be taken from your no-expiry passes. You do not lose FP+ reservations if you change the order of priority for tickets as long as you have a sufficient number of days remaining on all of your tickets associated with your profile.



Oh, jeez -- what a pain.  Can I ask some follow ups?

Do I need to have the hoppers when I book my FPs or is it ok if I use the existing ticket?  Should I link the hopper to MDE or just bring it to GS the morning I go to the parks?  I take it this must happen at the park before I go in and isn't something I can do the night before at the parks or the hotel?

Thanks so much.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SUSIEQ said:


> So, this is no longer allowed to be done?


It appears Disney can track this.


SUSIEQ said:


> So, this is no longer allowed to be done?


At the time that was posted, that was the info we had.


----------



## scard192

hodad said:


> I'm going to ask this again, since nobody answered it, or all the answers were deleted. I'll use a very likely hypothetical.
> 
> Let's say that I have an upcoming trip with my 6yo daughter, who just mustered enough courage to ride Splash Mountain, and I book fast passes for her for BTMRR and Space Mountain. But at the last second, she rediscovers her pre-school fear of thrill rides. At this point, her uncle will happily take her fast passes and give her the ones he had for Dumbo and it's a small world.
> 
> Is it a violation of the TOS for them to switch fast passes? Does it only become a violation at a certain point? If so, what is that point? Is it always a violation?
> 
> (And yes, I know it's impossible to switch fast passes. Let's presume that I replace her with him in MDE and she finds new Fast Passes for Dumbo (which she insists is called Jumbo because she is pure of heart) and iaswaa.)



looks like a lot of people are trying to discuss things that are not allowed to be anymore, rather than help others.

Last November we had a similar situation and 2 people in our group swapped MBs. We were not sure if it was allowed and were prepared to be be turned away but were not. The CM could see that a man was using  "Mary's" FP but did not say anything.


----------



## Amsmith8174

hodad said:


> Can we umbrella book fast passes for MVMCP tickets? @ScrapYap do you know?


There are no fast passes available during the Halloween and Christmas parties.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hodad said:


> Is it a violation of the TOS for them to switch fast passes?


No because both parties are in the park.


----------



## Amsmith8174

scard192 said:


> looks like a lot of people are trying to discuss things that are not allowed to be anymore, rather than help others.
> 
> Last November we had a similar situation and 2 people in our group swapped MBs. We were not sure if it was allowed and were prepared to be be turned away but were not. The CM could see that a man was using  "Mary's" FP but did not say anything.


I booked fast passes for rides that I know I would not ride.  I let a friend use my magic band to get through the fast pass line.  We were never questioned.  I don't see why it would ever be an issue as long as it is a valid fast pass.  Just have them switch  Magic Bands for the time.


----------



## Gillbob316

Amsmith8174 said:


> There are no fast passes available during the Halloween and Christmas parties.



That's not completely accurate. There are no fast passes DURING the parties, that's true, but the party tickets can still be used to book fast passes for the date they're valid because party tickets allow park admission for 3 hours before the party begins. And during that 3 hour window, passes can both be booked and used by someone who only has a party ticket (did it for both parties personally last year).

It's a narrow window, but it exists.


----------



## Amsmith8174

Gillbob316 said:


> That's not completely accurate. There are no fast passes DURING the parties, that's true, but the party tickets can still be used to book fast passes for the date they're valid because party tickets allow park admission for 3 hours before the party begins. And during that 3 hour window, passes can both be booked and used by someone who only has a party ticket (did it for both parties personally last year).
> 
> It's a narrow window, but it exists.


True...but the party is listed as 7pm to Midnight.  Fast passes are not available during that time.  Regular MK park guests are not "kicked out" until 7 pm and party goers are allowed in at 4 pm usually...so yes there is an overlap.  But you wont find a FP after 7 on the Party nights.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Moving forward, any mention of loopholes for acquiring additional FPs and Terms of Service violations will be removed.

mesaboy2's FP FAQ is based on booking FPs in alignment with info described in My Disney Experience. 

This thread now returns to assisting those with questions regarding pre-booking 3 FPs per day using MDE.


----------



## WillowRain

I have a question about Parent Swap. If 4 ride and 4 stay behind, do they care which 3 come back to ride again? Like if my sister and husband take the kids and then I go again with the kids, that's okay right? And do we always get to return in the FP line no matter what? This part is the same as Disneyland Parent Swap?

Also, if 3 in my party will not be riding say, Space Mountain, can I get 5 FP for the ones that will, and then get 3 FP for the others for Buzz? Does the entire party have to book for the same thing?


----------



## scard192

WillowRain said:


> Also, if 3 in my party will not be riding say, Space Mountain, can I get 5 FP for the ones that will, and then get 3 FP for the others for Buzz? Does the entire party have to book for the same thing?


you can make FP+ for whatever attractions you want for the members of your party, I don't do Space Mtn so I make FP+ for that for part of our group and I make FP+ for myself and the younger kids on another ride. I try do get the times close together and and in the same general area.


----------



## siskaren

Takket said:


> I'm so confused by this new rule change.......... does this just mean that if I have multiple means of park entry (I.E. 2 MDE's with a 5 day hopper attached to each) that if I enter the park with ticket A but use fastpasses made on the MDE associated with ticket B, that the MDE associated with ticket B will be locked? we're people doing this to get more fastpasses? Sorry if this is repeated but people in other threads are referring to a SDFP thread and I can't find it.... i need to know what rule changed so i don't break it!


 
Fast passes aren't associated with a particular ticket, but I'm confused as to why you have more than one MDE account.


----------



## siskaren

DisneyMom93 said:


> FPs are for the tickets you are using to gain entry to the park that day.  You can't use a FP if it's not on the ticket you used.  You get 3 FPs per ticket used for entry to the park each day.



FPs aren't associated with a particular ticket, though. If you have more than one ticket linked to your profile, it doesn't matter which one is used to enter the park, your FPs will work.


----------



## marciemi

WillowRain said:


> I have a question about Parent Swap. If 4 ride and 4 stay behind, do they care which 3 come back to ride again? Like if my sister and husband take the kids and then I go again with the kids, that's okay right? And do we always get to return in the FP line no matter what? This part is the same as Disneyland Parent Swap?


They really don't care who returns - about the only exception would be if you showed them one child who you said was unwilling to ride and then they gave you the swap and then you returned 5 minutes later with the same CM and that child suddenly was riding.  Otherwise, as long as there is a child who meets the "too short/too scared" to ride requirement, no one checks which 3 people then come back.


----------



## doconeill

WillowRain said:


> I have a question about Parent Swap. If 4 ride and 4 stay behind, do they care which 3 come back to ride again? Like if my sister and husband take the kids and then I go again with the kids, that's okay right? And do we always get to return in the FP line no matter what? This part is the same as Disneyland Parent Swap?



It does not matter which three use the Rider Switch pass. 



> Also, if 3 in my party will not be riding say, Space Mountain, can I get 5 FP for the ones that will, and then get 3 FP for the others for Buzz? Does the entire party have to book for the same thing?



You can do different FPs for different people.


----------



## Takket

siskaren said:


> FPs aren't associated with a particular ticket, though. If you have more than one ticket linked to your profile, it doesn't matter which one is used to enter the park, your FPs will work.



Then what has changed???


----------



## tjmw2727

I have a unique (or maybe not!) situation in that the first day of our stay is the last day of our AP's (3 of us) and I can't renew until 60 days prior which is also T60 of my 7 days onsite stay.  Friday morning (T60) I was going to make day 1 with our AP's and then days 2 and 3 with my nephew and nieces profile and 2 day tickets (they will be joining us in November) and then transfer the FP+ to myself and my dd's after I got our renewals done using the copy feature.  I am unsure if this is ok or not as I just wanted them as placeholders for less than a day while I renew.

Alternately I can hope that the renewal process (X3) 3 goes quickly first thing in the am and I can then book the FP+ I am hoping for - FOP and or NRJ at Pandora and I hear they are going fast.


----------



## AngiTN

Amsmith8174 said:


> I booked fast passes for rides that I know I would not ride.  I let a friend use my magic band to get through the fast pass line.  We were never questioned.  I don't see why it would ever be an issue as long as it is a valid fast pass.  Just have them switch  Magic Bands for the time.


Correct. This is not an issue because both parties used their tickets/AP's to enter the park


----------



## marciemi

tjmw2727 said:


> I have a unique (or maybe not!) situation in that the first day of our stay is the last day of our AP's (3 of us) and I can't renew until 60 days prior which is also T60 of my 7 days onsite stay.  Friday morning (T60) I was going to make day 1 with our AP's and then days 2 and 3 with my nephew and nieces profile and 2 day tickets (they will be joining us in November) and then transfer the FP+ to myself and my dd's after I got our renewals done using the copy feature.  I am unsure if this is ok or not as I just wanted them as placeholders for less than a day while I renew.
> 
> Alternately I can hope that the renewal process (X3) 3 goes quickly first thing in the am and I can then book the FP+ I am hoping for - FOP and or NRJ at Pandora and I hear they are going fast.


Since Change Party is still an option, doing what you want to do doesn't seem like it would be a problem at all.  It's just transferring things on the same day in the park that is an issue.  Changing around who is using which FP at 60 (or 53 or whatever) days out is more what the system is designed for and wouldn't violate TOS.


----------



## DisneyMom93

AngiTN said:


> Correct. This is not an issue because both parties used their tickets/AP's to enter the park



Yes, the MB was used to enter the park.  They key is all MBs / park entrance tickets, etc have to be used to enter the park for any FPs on them to be valid.


----------



## tjmw2727

marciemi said:


> Since Change Party is still an option, doing what you want to do doesn't seem like it would be a problem at all.  It's just transferring things on the same day in the park that is an issue.  Changing around who is using which FP at 60 (or 53 or whatever) days out is more what the system is designed for and wouldn't violate TOS.



Great - Thanks!
I have done this before when we weren't sure if my sister was coming, used my niece as a FP+ " placeholder" until my sister confirmed and purchased tickets and then transferred from my niece to my sister.  But this was over a month prior to the trip as well and I can't keep up with the changes.
Hopefully I can get the AP's renewed prior to 7am est and not worry about the changing.


----------



## ejchrist

So if I am booked for a DVC reservation for the first part of my trip at Disney Resort A, then staying offsite for a couple of days, then have another DVC reservation for the last part of the trip at Disney Resort B, when my 60 day window opens up for my reservation at Disney Resort A, I will only be able to make Fastpass+ reservations through the end of my reservation at Disney Resort A, correct?  If I make a reservation at a Disney hotel for the same dates as I had been planning to stay offsite---so now I have Disney Resort A, Disney Resort Z and Disney Resort B back-to-back-to-back, then at my 60 day window for Resort A I can make Fastpass+ reservations for my entire trip?


----------



## DisneyMom93

The basic FP rule according to ToS is: 

1) Each person uses one ticket to enter the park.
2) Each person has 3 FPs available to them with that park entrance. (Must be booked in advance in MDE.)
3) Once each person has used up all of their 3 FPs they can now request more FPs from the FP system within the park via MDE app or a kiosk, according to availability.
4) If any person in the same party wants to give one of their own 3 FPs to someone else in their party they may do so once they are all inside the park, and once the person they are giving it to has used their first 3 FPs, as long as each of those FPs are associated with an actual entry to the park that day.  Anything other than that will not work for FP ride entrance.

If there are any issues you can always visit a CM to straighten it out.


----------



## Boski

Pretty easy to understand.  I don't know what the confusion was for all of those years.


----------



## hodad

tell your friend good luck!


----------



## marciemi

tjmw2727 said:


> Hopefully I can get the AP's renewed prior to 7am est and not worry about the changing.


I have read here on the DIS of folks calling and getting their AP's renewed before the 60 days for exactly the reason you mention.  Not sure if every CM can do it but might be worth calling the day before and not running into the issue if they can.


----------



## tjmw2727

marciemi said:


> I have read here on the DIS of folks calling and getting their AP's renewed before the 60 days for exactly the reason you mention.  Not sure if every CM can do it but might be worth calling the day before and not running into the issue if they can.



Thanks and I wish 
I have tried twice so fare - one call to the regular renew ticket line CM and a manager and then once to a guest relations CM who helped me out with a snafu last trip and he couldn't do it either.  Unfortunately neither could even confirm when I can renew - i.e. midnight Thursday, 6am Friday or any time before the FP+ opens or sometime after - oh well.

I am traveling tomorrow for work but if I get a chance and the hold times aren't to bad I may try one last time.


----------



## marciemi

tjmw2727 said:


> Thanks and I wish
> Unfortunately neither could even confirm when I can renew - i.e. midnight Thursday, 6am Friday or any time before the FP+ opens or sometime after - oh well.


Wish I could help.  I ran into a similar situation a couple years ago when I went to book the FPP's right at midnight for my inlaws' visit and got the message that my DH and my AP's weren't valid.  Had to quickly renew both (I just hadn't considered the timing as it was our first ever renewal).  So I know then I could do it shortly after midnight but that was also back when you could book FPP at midnight.  Sorry to not be much help and hope it all works out!  Sounds like worst case you use the Change Party if necessary as a placeholder for a day or whatever.


----------



## tjmw2727

jo-jo said:


> I've never renewed an AP, but can't you do that online?
> 
> 
> We were given FP by the front desk for everyone in our party including the baby.  We didn't try to use his FP, in fact we ended up wasting FP, the heat just drained us.    But we also have a FP for our next trip including a baby.   Curious if someone else can use it?   I wonder if these special anytime type FP work different?   I wonder why Disney would add a FP to a 2 yr old account.



Yes you can renew an AP online but only 60 days prior, my issue is that it also my T60 window for FP+ booking.

Under 2 doesn't get/need a traditional FP+, they can just accompany the rest of the party via the FP+ line providing they meet the height restrictions.  For the guest recovery/anytime FP I think the default is to give them to everyone, not sure if someone else could have done a ride solo with the 2yo band or not since there is no ticket attached.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyMom93 said:


> Seriously?  Is that usual?  Or is it possibly because the Disney FP ToS changes went into effect today?


All of the times I saw for my date were late evening. I know initially the Pandora FPs were not being offered all the way to park close, assumably to clear the standby line before EMH. I'm assuming the NRJ FPs were extended as its line hasn't been quite as long as FOP. All speculation on my part though. Other dates may have seen different results.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lark said:


> Can someone help me figure out how to do fastpasses in the following situation involving two tickets?
> 
> We have two old no expire tickets linked to our profiles which have been partially used but have no hopping.  They cannot be transferred.  Six days left on each.
> 
> We are planning a visit with five park visits, staying onsite.  We want to hop one of our park days.  Probably day 4.  Since our old tickets cannot be upgraded but don't expire, we were planning to just buy one day hoppers to use on day 4.  How should we book fast passes?  Book all five days using the tickets already in our profiles?  But then how do we make sure that on day 4 we use our hoppers instead of our no expire tickets?  Will we lose our fastpasses that we're booked on day 4 during our 60+5 window?



In order to keep them straight, and save 2 trips to GS - first to make certain the non-expiring are prioritized first and then again on day 4 to get the hopper prioritized -  I'd actually set up a profiles just for the 1 day park hoppers.  Book the FP's you want for the days you are using the non expiring tickets and book the FP's on the new profiles you set up for the single day hoppers and just use the tickets themselves on that day.


----------



## mrsap

Got my answer - thanks!


----------



## Amsmith8174

ejchrist said:


> So if I am booked for a DVC reservation for the first part of my trip at Disney Resort A, then staying offsite for a couple of days, then have another DVC reservation for the last part of the trip at Disney Resort B, when my 60 day window opens up for my reservation at Disney Resort A, I will only be able to make Fastpass+ reservations through the end of my reservation at Disney Resort A, correct?  If I make a reservation at a Disney hotel for the same dates as I had been planning to stay offsite---so now I have Disney Resort A, Disney Resort Z and Disney Resort B back-to-back-to-back, then at my 60 day window for Resort A I can make Fastpass+ reservations for my entire trip?


I asked this same question as I have two back to back DVC resorts on my next trip.  5 at Poly and then 5 at BCV.  Someone answered me and said that I would be able to book the entire 10 days at 60 days out from my first resort stay.  I hope so.  I know when I booked my dining I had to book the first 5 days and then wait for the 180 day mark for my second resort stay.....I wasn't able to book the entire 10 days of dining at the 180 day mark of my first resort.  I was hoping it wouldn't be the same for FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ejchrist said:


> so now I have Disney Resort A, Disney Resort Z and Disney Resort B back-to-back-to-back, then at my 60 day window for Resort A I can make Fastpass+ reservations for my entire trip?


Yes.


----------



## lark

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In order to keep them straight, and save 2 trips to GS - first to make certain the non-expiring are prioritized first and then again on day 4 to get the hopper prioritized -  I'd actually set up a profiles just for the 1 day park hoppers.  Book the FP's you want for the days you are using the non expiring tickets and book the FP's on the new profiles you set up for the single day hoppers and just use the tickets themselves on that day.



That sounds like a good idea.  So the tickets do everything the magic bands do?  I just keep the bands in my pocket for the day?  The only downsides I guess are that I don't get the advantage of 60+4 on the park hopping day (I have to wait for day 30) and also need to use a credit card that day instead of room charge on magic band.

Edit:  Wait -- can I just book all five days at 60+5 on the main profiles and then before our first day just transfer the day 4 ones to the profiles that have the hoppers?  Or are you not allowed to transfer a fastpass from a profile that had a reservation and made a 60 day fastpass to one that doesn't have a reservation?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lark said:


> That sounds like a good idea.  So the tickets do everything the magic bands do?  I just keep the bands in my pocket for the day?  The only downsides I guess are that I don't get the advantage of 60+4 on the park hopping day (I have to wait for day 30) and also need to use a credit card that day instead of room charge on magic band.
> 
> Edit:  Wait -- can I just book all five days at 60+5 on the main profiles and then before our first day just transfer the day 4 ones to the profiles that have the hoppers?  Or are you not allowed to transfer a fastpass from a profile that had a reservation and made a 60 day fastpass to one that doesn't have a reservation?



No idea where that would technically fall on things to book all 5 on the non-expiring.

The tickets themselves are RFID so you tap them at the turnstiles and for FP entry.  Assuming your staying onsite you would just use your MB's for charging and room access - but don't mix up and use them for entry on the day you use the hopper!


----------



## mesaboy2

I have requested the moderators to close this thread for the time being.


----------



## mesaboy2

After discussion with moderators, I have asked this thread be reopened.

*I also pass along an advisory and reminder that any posts or posters that concentrate on creative interpretations of the MDX Terms of Service are potentially subject to moderator action.*


----------



## hodad

So if I have to make FP reservations for 10 people, what's my best strategy for everyone riding a popular ride at the same time? Should I get them in pairs? Groups of 4? All 10 at once?


----------



## mesaboy2

hodad said:


> So if I have to make FP reservations for 10 people, what's my best strategy for everyone riding a popular ride at the same time? Should I get them in pairs? Groups of 4? All 10 at once?



I would book as early as possible for the entire group.  If that does not work, then try overlapping times with smaller groups.


----------



## hodad

mesaboy2 said:


> I would book as early as possible for the entire group.  If that does not work, then try overlapping times with smaller groups.


Thanks! How much smaller? Does it make more sense to look for 4+4+2 than 5+5?


----------



## doconeill

hodad said:


> Thanks! How much smaller? Does it make more sense to look for 4+4+2 than 5+5?



Too difficult to predict. I think if you can't get 5, the odds of 4 would only be slightly better.


----------



## Wood Nymph

hodad said:


> So if I have to make FP reservations for 10 people, what's my best strategy for everyone riding a popular ride at the same time? Should I get them in pairs? Groups of 4? All 10 at once?


If you are able to book 60 days out then you shouldn't have any problem getting the reservations for the popular rides. I would just start out with the most popular rides first and then go on to the least popular. So first would be Flight of Passage and Na'vi, then the Seven Dwarfs and the Frozen at Epcot and then go on from there.


----------



## mesaboy2

I have simplified Post #5 and grouped all FP attractions into three broad availability categories (most difficult, difficult, and everything else).


----------



## preemiemama

Wood Nymph said:


> If you are able to book 60 days out then you shouldn't have any problem getting the reservations for the popular rides. I would just start out with the most popular rides first and then go on to the least popular. So first would be Flight of Passage and Na'vi, then the Seven Dwarfs and the Frozen at Epcot and then go on from there.


I did not have any issue at 60 days (or even at 55 days) getting FP for 21 of us for Na'vi or Dwarfs, or 15 of us for Frozen. I would agree with the PP to try all 10 at once, then if you don't have success split into smaller groups (5+5, 4+4+2, etc...)


----------



## Ladyfish77

DisneyMom93 said:


> 2) Each person has 3 FPs available to them with that park entrance. (Must be booked in advance in MDE.)



OK, this is confusing to me.  Can you only book 3 FP in advance?  If I purchase a ticket on the day of entry, can't I go to a kiosk and book 3 FP as the first three passes of the day for that entry ticket?  This is a possibility for my trip if one of my DS can come at the last minute.  We'd buy a military salute ticket when he arrived.  Since those tickets expire in December and our trip is in November we wouldn't buy the ticket until we knew he'd be able to come (and being military it will be a last minute thing if he can come at all).


----------



## mesaboy2

Ladyfish77 said:


> OK, this is confusing to me.  Can you only book 3 FP in advance?  If I purchase a ticket on the day of entry, can't I go to a kiosk and book 3 FP as the first three passes of the day for that entry ticket?  This is a possibility for my trip if one of my DS can come at the last minute.  We'd buy a military salute ticket when he arrived.  Since those tickets expire in December and our trip is in November we wouldn't buy the ticket until we knew he'd be able to come (and being military it will be a last minute thing if he can come at all).



You can book 3 FPs at a kiosk with a ticket purchased that day.


----------



## Lalalyn

I've booked our on site stay at AoA. It is a long shot, but if my mom decides to come with us we would move to an off site hotel or condo to have more room etc. I really want her to come but am not planning on it. If she did, it would likely be a fairly last minute decision. 

What happens if I book my FP+ at 60 days but then we switch to off site?  Would I lose them and have to re-book? 

 That would be fine if she decides a month in advance but it could be as little as two weeks.


----------



## mesaboy2

Lalalyn said:


> I've booked our on site stay at AoA. It is a long shot, but if my mom decides to come with us we would move to an off site hotel or condo to have more room etc. I really want her to come but am not planning on it. If she did, it would likely be a fairly last minute decision.
> 
> What happens if I book my FP+ at 60 days but then we switch to off site?  Would I lose them and have to re-book?
> 
> That would be fine if she decides a month in advance but it could be as little as two weeks.



If you are within 30 days when you switch to offsite the FPs should remain.


----------



## OSUZorba

I have three different Hotel Reservations. 2 are for a Friday and Saturday at All-Stars Movies, then 1 for 6 nights at Yacht Club. Will my 60-day window open for my whole time 60 days out from my first reservation or will have to wait until 60 days before my Yacht Club reservation?

I split the reservations to get the 30% discount. Yacht didn't have it for Friday or Saturday and All-Stars didn't have it for Saturday and I'm cheap.

Edit: I think I found what I needed in the FAQ.  Thanks


----------



## iluvtheworld

Good morning everyone. We are arriving at WDW 2 days before our friends. Both parties are staying onsite. We are in one resort hotel for our first two nights, and then switch to another resort hotel on the day our friends arrive. We have AP's and RO reservations. Our friends have a package reservation. We would like to book fastpass+ times together. We are linked in MDE. Can we book everyone's fastpass+ times when our window opens or do we need to wait until their window opens? Thanks!


----------



## lark

Yesterday, I purchased two one-day non-MK regular tickets.  They are showing on MDX as linked to me and my companion.

I cannot book any 30 day FPs.  I presume this is because the next 45 days or so are all peak days and my tickets are only regular tickets.  That's my guess, at least.

However, I also have a room reservation in early August onsite.  It shows as linked in MDX and the 2 guests who have the one-day tickets assigned to them are guests on the reservation.  This is when I plan to use the tickets.  Early August, when my reservation is, is not peak.  And the reservation is within 60 days.  Yet, it shows me as locked out of FPs.

Any guesses what's going on?  Are non-peak one-day tickets more limited with respect to the windows for booking even when there is a room reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

lark said:


> Yesterday, I purchased two one-day non-MK regular tickets.  They are showing on MDX as linked to me and my companion.
> 
> I cannot book any 30 day FPs.  I presume this is because the next 45 days or so are all peak days and my tickets are only regular tickets.  That's my guess, at least.
> 
> However, I also have a room reservation in early August onsite.  It shows as linked in MDX and the 2 guests who have the one-day tickets assigned to them are guests on the reservation.  This is when I plan to use the tickets.  Early August, when my reservation is, is not peak.  And the reservation is within 60 days.  Yet, it shows me as locked out of FPs.
> 
> Any guesses what's going on?  Are non-peak one-day tickets more limited with respect to the windows for booking even when there is a room reservation?


The blocked out portion appears to be keeping your complete window closed. The software wouldn't know which day you plan to book even with an onsite stay.

You'll need to call IT and ask if they can book FPs for you.


----------



## lark

hiroMYhero said:


> The blocked out portion appears to be keeping your complete window closed. The software wouldn't know which day you plan to book even with an onsite stay.
> 
> You'll need to call IT and ask if they can book FPs for you.



Crud.  Thanks.  For $12 more I just should have purchased peak.  Do you think that would have fixed the problem?

I imagine there is no way to change the tickets to peak now without going to the parks?


----------



## hiroMYhero

lark said:


> Crud.  Thanks.  For $12 more I just should have purchased peak.  Do you think that would have fixed the problem?
> 
> I imagine there is no way to change the tickets to peak now without going to the parks?


Yes - you would have the full 60 + length of Stay.

Call Ticketing - because everything is digital - they can upgrade for you if you purchased directly from Disney.


----------



## lark

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - you would have the full 60 + length of Stay.
> 
> Call Ticketing - because everything is digital - they can upgrade for you if you purchased directly from Disney.



Thanks.  The fastpasses magically opened just now.  There was about a 24 hour delay.  I can see all dates from now until the end of my booking that are not peak dates.  So maybe I just needed to bellyache a little!


----------



## hodad

I have had single-day tickets upgraded to peak (and child to adult) over the phone before. Give it a shot!


----------



## Wood Nymph

iluvtheworld said:


> Good morning everyone. We are arriving at WDW 2 days before our friends. Both parties are staying onsite. We are in one resort hotel for our first two nights, and then switch to another resort hotel on the day our friends arrive. We have AP's and RO reservations. Our friends have a package reservation. We would like to book fastpass+ times together. We are linked in MDE. Can we book everyone's fastpass+ times when our window opens or do we need to wait until their window opens? Thanks!


When we went to WDW last June my sister was able to book fps for all of us even though some of us had package tickets that didn't become active until a day later. She arrived the day before the rest of us. DH and I had AP's and our son and grandsons had package tickets and she was able to select fps for them all when her 60 window opened.


----------



## ariel_fan76

Love all the info!! I am so worried about fast passes BC it's our first trip and I am not sure what to use them on and then I worry will we be near where we have fast passes when it's time... so worried about missing our fast pass time!!!


----------



## Glee1973

Tomorrow is our Fastpass booking day. My sister and I are traveling together. Should we both login at 7 to book, or will that mess things up?


----------



## mesaboy2

Glee1973 said:


> Tomorrow is our Fastpass booking day. My sister and I are traveling together. Should we both login at 7 to book, or will that mess things up?



It won't mess anything up, but it's probably not necessary either.  Just concentrate on getting the 3 or so tough atttactions first (on the days you want them) then go back and fill in the rest.


----------



## iluvtheworld

Wood Nymph said:


> When we went to WDW last June my sister was able to book fps for all of us even though some of us had package tickets that didn't become active until a day later. She arrived the day before the rest of us. DH and I had AP's and our son and grandsons had package tickets and she was able to select fps for them all when her 60 window opened.



This gives me hope! Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

ariel_fan76 said:


> Love all the info!! I am so worried about fast passes BC it's our first trip and I am not sure what to use them on and then I worry will we be near where we have fast passes when it's time... so worried about missing our fast pass time!!!


Post #5 of this thread will help you figure out which attractions are the best use of your FP selections.  

Make a list of all the attractions that you and your group would be interested in then compare that to post #5 to get an idea of would you might want to consider choosing.  It might also be handy to have park maps to reference while your choosing times for your FP selections as a way to avoid criss-crossing the park.  

Have fun!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

I tried to find this answer about booking fastpasses but I could not.  Hopefully someone else has gone through this.

We are going to DW with another family.  We do this often and usually everyone else in the other family has a MDE account.  In the other family the mom does not have an account. Her AP is linked on her husband's account - I am linked with her husband and all the kids - so when I go to make the fastpasses, I can make them for all of their family but her - it doesn't see her AP.  Does she have to have a MDE account (she didn't want to make one) or can I just add her AP to my MDE account for her as well as on her husband's account?  I hope this makes sense.   Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wood Nymph

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I tried to find this answer about booking fastpasses but I could not.  Hopefully someone else has gone through this.
> 
> We are going to DW with another family.  We do this often and usually everyone else in the other family has a MDE account.  In the other family the mom does not have an account. Her AP is linked on her husband's account - I am linked with her husband and all the kids - so when I go to make the fastpasses, I can make them for all of their family but her - it doesn't see her AP.  Does she have to have a MDE account (she didn't want to make one) or can I just add her AP to my MDE account for her as well as on her husband's account?  I hope this makes sense.   Thanks for your help.


You can't add her AP to your account. It is already linked to her husband. She doesn't have to have a MDE account. She just needs to have a profile on her husband's MDE account.

I'm not sure why you can't see her AP if you can see her husband's AP and the kids. Is her AP linked to a profile on her husband's account? It would be easy enough for him to add one for her.


----------



## goNDmay9

Interesting.  I would have thought she would have appeared when you linked to that family's account.  You can try and add her ticket to your MDE account (if she wants).  If she is already linked to AP to her husband/s account, it shouldn't let you add it.  But if you do add it - then I would think it may make things difficult later when they go as a family without you all.  

He just needs to make sure she is added as a guest under his friends and family list in MDE.  

In our scenario - I told my mom to log into my MDE account and add her tix so i can make the fast passes all at once.  she somehow heard this as "create your own an account and add the ticket" - HA HA HA! 

I was able to add my Dad's ticket to my MDE account (he has no MDE account) - but not my Mom's.  MDE message said the ticket was already linked.  But when I finally linked our two MDE accounts, her's popped up as available. 

Maybe it work's different for AP's?


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Wood Nymph said:


> You can't add her AP to your account. It is already linked to her husband. She doesn't have to have a MDE account. She just needs to have a profile on her husband's MDE account.
> 
> I'm not sure why you can't see her AP if you can see her husband's AP and the kids. Is her AP linked to a profile on her husband's account? It would be easy enough for him to add one for her.



I guess I have to ask that question but they go several times a year and her husband makes all the fastpasses for them - so she would have to have a profile on his account.  I was linked with their kids because their kids have come with us to DW before and they have their own MDE accounts. I thought I would see her as well once I linked with him.  I will ask.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

goNDmay9 said:


> Interesting.  I would have thought she would have appeared when you linked to that family's account.  You can try and add her ticket to your MDE account (if she wants).  If she is already linked to AP to her husband/s account, it shouldn't let you add it.  But if you do add it - then I would think it may make things difficult later when they go as a family without you all.
> 
> He just needs to make sure she is added as a guest under his friends and family list in MDE.
> 
> In our scenario - I told my mom to log into my MDE account and add her tix so i can make the fast passes all at once.  she somehow heard this as "create your own an account and add the ticket" - HA HA HA!
> 
> I was able to add my Dad's ticket to my MDE account (he has no MDE account) - but not my Mom's.  MDE message said the ticket was already linked.  But when I finally linked our two MDE accounts, her's popped up as available.
> 
> Maybe it work's different for AP's?



I didn't think I could add her AP on to mine - but hoping.  This is very confusing to people that are not computer savvy.  I won't make it to their house before we have to book fastpasses so I can see their account.  Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I guess I have to ask that question but they go several times a year and her husband makes all the fastpasses for them - so she would have to have a profile on his account.  I was linked with their kids because their kids have come with us to DW before and they have their own MDE accounts. I thought I would see her as well once I linked with him.  I will ask.  Thank you for your help.



I wonder if he has his MDE set to not share his list?  I believe that would block you from seeing someone that you hadn't otherwised linked to.  He should be able to go under his profile and modify it to share if that's the case.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I didn't think I could add her AP on to mine - but hoping.  This is very confusing to people that are not computer savvy.  I won't make it to their house before we have to book fastpasses so I can see their account.  Thank you!



You would not want to do anything with adding her AP under your managed account.  In essence that would create a new "person".  But if the AP was added already you of course wouldn't be able to do that.  I think the most likely is that he is not sharing his list and just has to change that setting.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You would not want to do anything with adding her AP under your managed account.  In essence that would create a new "person".  But if the AP was added already you of course wouldn't be able to do that.  I think the most likely is that he is not sharing his list and just has to change that setting.



Thank you so much for your help.  He says he is but he will check later and let me know.  I just thought of something.  He is a DVC owner and I think he logs into his DVC account.  Could that be the issue - maybe that is why I don't see any of the people in his profile? He saw all of mine when we linked yesterday and I am not a DVC member.  When you log in as a DVC member - can you book all ADRs and Fastpasses that way?

Thanks again.


----------



## Disneymom1126

I am sure this has been posted, but I did a thread search and couldn't find it, so just asking for some clarification from someone who has experienced this. We are going with some friends in January and have separate packages, but I have added them to my friends list in MDE. When I go to make FP+ will they all just show up as people I can make FP+ for? Is it that straightforward or is there something else I need to do in advance to be prepared to do book all of our FP+?  THANK YOU!!  First trip that it isn't just me and my daughter to worry about


----------



## Wood Nymph

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> Thank you so much for your help.  He says he is but he will check later and let me know.  I just thought of something.  He is a DVC owner and I think he logs into his DVC account.  Could that be the issue - maybe that is why I don't see any of the people in his profile? He saw all of mine when we linked yesterday and I am not a DVC member.  When you log in as a DVC member - can you book all ADRs and Fastpasses that way?
> 
> Thanks again.


The husband needs to check his MDE account to make sure that he is sharing his friends list. Your name should be in his family & friends list and he should have you marked as sharing all plans. Then he needs to click on the word update next to his wife's name. Under there will be a section called "Friends who can plan for "wife's name". It should say "your name" is able is to view All plans for the wife.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Disneymom1126 said:


> I am sure this has been posted, but I did a thread search and couldn't find it, so just asking for some clarification from someone who has experienced this. We are going with some friends in January and have separate packages, but I have added them to my friends list in MDE. When I go to make FP+ will they all just show up as people I can make FP+ for? Is it that straightforward or is there something else I need to do in advance to be prepared to do book all of our FP+?  THANK YOU!!  First trip that it isn't just me and my daughter to worry about


If you can see their tickets listed in your MDE account, then you will be able to make fps for them when the time comes. If you can't see their tickets then you will have to get everything set up so that you can see them.


----------



## Davistigers

This may be an odd question/request, but if anyone can answer it, I would appreciate it. We will be at WDW June 20-28 and currently do not have tickets for AK since it is not our favorite park. But all the hype about Pandora now makes me want to go! We are eligible for the EMHs at AK for Pandora, and I'm seriously considering buying park tickets even though it's late. Is there any way that someone who already has tickets for those dates to see if there are any FastPasses still available for FOP or the Nav'i River ride on June 26 or 27 between 11pm-1am during the EMH? I can't even check FP availability without tickets. And I'd hate to buy non-refundable tickets and then not be able to get on those rides during EMH. I know, I know...I'm very last minute.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## CJK

Davistigers said:


> This may be an odd question/request, but if anyone can answer it, I would appreciate it. We will be at WDW June 20-28 and currently do not have tickets for AK since it is not our favorite park. But all the hype about Pandora now makes me want to go! We are eligible for the EMHs at AK for Pandora, and I'm seriously considering buying park tickets even though it's late. Is there any way that someone who already has tickets for those dates to see if there are any FastPasses still available for FOP or the Nav'i River ride on June 26 or 27 between 11pm-1am during the EMH? I can't even check FP availability without tickets. And I'd hate to buy non-refundable tickets and then not be able to get on those rides during EMH. I know, I know...I'm very last minute.


Fast pass isn't offered during EMH. Standby only. You would need to plan to enter the land before 11pm for sure. I just checked, and there's no FP's for either Pandora ride for both June 26 or 27th. If you arrive really early in the morning, you could try the standby line. Have fun! Flight of Passage is terrific!


----------



## Davistigers

Thank you so much, CJK!


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Wood Nymph said:


> The husband needs to check his MDE account to make sure that he is sharing his friends list. Your name should be in his family & friends list and he should have you marked as sharing all plans. Then he needs to click on the word update next to his wife's name. Under there will be a section called "Friends who can plan for "wife's name". It should say "your name" is able is to view All plans for the wife.



I see where it says "Friends who can plan for" - but how do you change that?  I can't see how to do that.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Wood Nymph

DisneyFansInNYC said:


> I see where it says "Friends who can plan for" - but how do you change that?  I can't see how to do that.  Thanks so much for your help.


It is hard for me to know what you are looking at. Only the husband can set up his MDE account so that she can be added to your plans. I suppose that you could try to invite her as a friend and see what happens. The other thing is to call IT and see if they can help you link to the wife. Sometimes there is a glitch and they can fix it.


----------



## tjmw2727

I had an issue with my dd and it was because somehow the prefix "miss" was deleted from her profile between last trip and this trip and that caused major confusion.  I know it sounds silly but make sure she is listed as "mrs, ms whatever" and then that her DH has his account open to sharing. 

Honestly this may not be your issue but for us it took 3 calls to - central - 2 to IT and two emails to guest communications and 3 weeks in-between for someone to figure this out so I thought I would mention it here !


----------



## LCoulter

We plan to hop to all 4 parks in one day.  Do I need to use all three FP in one park before I can book a fourth FP in another park?  I assume I can't split up the thee between parks?  If I were to only book two FP in DHS, once those are used, can I book the third in another park?


----------



## hiroMYhero

LCoulter said:


> We plan to hop to all 4 parks in one day.  Do I need to use all three FP in one park before I can book a fourth FP in another park?  I assume I can't split up the thee between parks?  If I were to only book two FP in DHS, once those are used, can I book the third in another park?


If you book only 1 or 2 for Park#1, book a FP for Park#2 as soon as you enter your first FP line.

See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

Wood Nymph said:


> It is hard for me to know what you are looking at. Only the husband can set up his MDE account so that she can be added to your plans. I suppose that you could try to invite her as a friend and see what happens. The other thing is to call IT and see if they can help you link to the wife. Sometimes there is a glitch and they can fix it.



Thank you for all your help.  My friend's wife had to set up her own MDE account and we are all linked.  I wish it was easier but it is all good now. Thanks again.


----------



## DisneyFansInNYC

tjmw2727 said:


> I had an issue with my dd and it was because somehow the prefix "miss" was deleted from her profile between last trip and this trip and that caused major confusion.  I know it sounds silly but make sure she is listed as "mrs, ms whatever" and then that her DH has his account open to sharing.
> 
> Honestly this may not be your issue but for us it took 3 calls to - central - 2 to IT and two emails to guest communications and 3 weeks in-between for someone to figure this out so I thought I would mention it here !



That is so funny - that happened with the husband - it was missing a Mr - so we had a hard time linking.  He had tried calling IT but we gave up and made her make an account.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Aron1012

This may be answered elsewhere, but are the FP in Pandora still limited to FoP or NRJ?  If so any idea when they may start letting you book both?  We are going in Oct so was just starting to work on those plans.


----------



## mesaboy2

Aron1012 said:


> This may be answered elsewhere, but are the FP in Pandora still limited to FoP or NRJ?  If so any idea when they may start letting you book both?  We are going in Oct so was just starting to work on those plans.



No changes, Post #8 lists all FP attractions and their tiers.  And no changes anticipated for the near future at least.


----------



## Aron1012

mesaboy2 said:


> No changes, Post #8 lists all FP attractions and their tiers.  And no changes anticipated for the near future at least.



Thanks!  So do they actually state those two attractions are Tier 1 and other are Tier 2?  I don't have any room reservations soon so when I checked with my AP (inside 30 day window) those two are always gone.  Initially I read they were going to avoid calling them tiers but would just limit choices to only one at Pandora.  Even though it was essentially the same as tiering I thought it was promising they weren't going to use that language.


----------



## mesaboy2

Aron1012 said:


> Thanks!  So do they actually state those two attractions are Tier 1 and other are Tier 2?  I don't have any room reservations soon so when I checked with my AP (inside 30 day window) those two are always gone.  Initially I read they were going to avoid calling them tiers but would just limit choices to only one at Pandora.  Even though it was essentially the same as tiering I thought it was promising they weren't going to use that language.



Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck.  It's a duck.


----------



## maryj11

I have a question. I made our FP's Monday and did not make any for one of our days. I decided today to go ahead and make some for AK on that day. On the website when I try to make them it wont let me, it says one person in our party has reached their limit on FP's and has the option to remove a person. We do have 2 other days with AK FP's. There are no FP's booked on that day at all. Is this just a glitch in the system?


----------



## JoeyAnyc

I checked the FAQ section and didn't see what I was looking for.

I have a trip booked for Dec. I might have to change my reservation, cutting off the first two days of my trip and putting them at the end of my schedule and stay 2 extra days later. However this is a work related situation and I won't know until a month before. If I have to change, will my FP+s and ADRs keep scheduled for the days I don't have to change?

Meaning, I'm schedule Sun - Fri. I might have to go Tues - Sun instead. So my reservations for Tues - Fri, being that those dates will remain the same, will my reservations on those days remains as well?

Hope that makes sense     Thanks in advance.


----------



## bashuck

I purchased my next DVC annual pass way earlier than necessary for the 13 month benefit for my Dec 17 trip during what would have been block out period on my Gold pass which just expired.  It has been a while since I had to go to guest services so I can't recall what they needed to activate this.  I have assigned the passes to us in MDE but I can't find any physical tickets that I believe they sent me.  Am I supposed to bring something to the counter other than our DVC cards/ID?  If I'm supposed to have some kind of media what is the  next step other than 'find it' - incase that doesn't work.  Thanks


----------



## jo-jo

Were you given a confirmation number?  We gave that and the dvc card and ID.  Not sure if the number was needed , but that's what we did.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bashuck said:


> I purchased my next DVC annual pass way earlier than necessary for the 13 month benefit for my Dec 17 trip during what would have been block out period on my Gold pass which just expired.  It has been a while since I had to go to guest services so I can't recall what they needed to activate this.  I have assigned the passes to us in MDE but I can't find any physical tickets that I believe they sent me.  Am I supposed to bring something to the counter other than our DVC cards/ID?  If I'm supposed to have some kind of media what is the  next step other than 'find it' - incase that doesn't work.  Thanks



These days they have just taken my MB and my id and DVC card and they see the voucher connected to you to activate.  I'd think they'd only need a confirmation number if there was some problem and as long as you see the voucher entitlement attached to you then they should be able to see it also.


----------



## JPM4

Hi. I am heading to Disney in August. I have two days at MK. I booked fps for the mine ride on both days. I have been noticing that the wait time at space mountain has been very long recently. Any recommendations on if I should scrap one of my mine ride fps for a space mountain one? Thanks


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

maryj11 said:


> I have a question. I made our FP's Monday and did not make any for one of our days. I decided today to go ahead and make some for AK on that day. On the website when I try to make them it wont let me, it says one person in our party has reached their limit on FP's and has the option to remove a person. We do have 2 other days with AK FP's. There are no FP's booked on that day at all. Is this just a glitch in the system?


Call Disney IT.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

JPM4 said:


> Hi. I am heading to Disney in August. I have two days at MK. I booked fps for the mine ride on both days. I have been noticing that the wait time at space mountain has been very long recently. Any recommendations on if I should scrap one of my mine ride fps for a space mountain one? Thanks


What are your arrival times at MK?  If you can get to space mountain by 9:30, it won't be a long wait. 

For mine train, if you can't get to the front of the pack for rope drop, it's a long line.


----------



## JPM4

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> What are your arrival times at MK?  If you can get to space mountain by 9:30, it won't be a long wait.
> 
> For mine train, if you can't get to the front of the pack for rope drop, it's a long line.





PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> What are your arrival times at MK?  If you can get to space mountain by 9:30, it won't be a long wait.
> 
> For mine train, if you can't get to the front of the pack for rope drop, it's a long line.



Thanks for the info. Yeah I have fp times for belle at 11-12 and mine train at 1245-145. I'm hoping to rope drop tomorrowland that day and work our way back. My touring plan for my first day starts me in fantasyland but it's my sons first time and I don't want him to rush through everything the first day. Thanks again!!


----------



## wdwrule

JPM4 said:


> Hi. I am heading to Disney in August. I have two days at MK. I booked fps for the mine ride on both days. I have been noticing that the wait time at space mountain has been very long recently. Any recommendations on if I should scrap one of my mine ride fps for a space mountain one? Thanks


I would keep both mine train Fp's and then get space mountain Fp right after your third Fp is used. Whenever a space mountain Fp shows up on app (after original third is used up), snag it then modify the times. We did this easily last week.


----------



## Aron1012

mesaboy2 said:


> Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck.  It's a duck.



Yeah I hear you.....I was afraid they might go to tier system.  It is so annoying at HS that we routinely do it half day and save the FP for the other park we visit that day.  With TSM being shorter standby now the only ride it is really needed is RnR.  And Epcot.....3 decent rides and all tier one.  So we generally just skip whole park.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Hoping I don't get my head bit off for asking this. I promise I read through here, but it is a LOT of information and can easily confuse you. 

I will be visiting WDW for the first time ever in February during President's Week (specifically 2/19-2/22 in the parks) and I'm wondering if booking fastpasses for 11 people while staying offsite is going to be a lost cause when going for more popular rides? We'll likely be visiting MK for 2 day and AK for 2 days. I know it will be busy, how busy...I don't know, I have no scale to compare it to. We planned on staying on site (believe me, I'd prefer it), but after checking prices, it made more sense financially for us to all rent one house offsite. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CJK

nicolispicoli said:


> I will be visiting WDW for the first time ever in February during President's Week (specifically 2/19-2/22 in the parks) and I'm wondering if booking fastpasses for 11 people while staying offsite is going to be a lost cause when going for more popular rides? We'll likely be visiting MK for 2 day and AK for 2 days. I know it will be busy, how busy...I don't know, I have no scale to compare it to. We planned on staying on site (believe me, I'd prefer it), but after checking prices, it made more sense financially for us to all rent one house offsite. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


I just had to do this myself, for 11 people staying offsite. There will still be some great fast passes available, but some of the most popular likely won't (Flight of Passage, Frozen Ever After or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train). I would try to rope drop those rides. Some of the other popular rides like Toy Story Mania will still have availability, but maybe not until the afternoon. Soarin', Test Track, Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, etc....all still usually have availability 30 days in advance.


----------



## vacationplanningdad

I have an 8 day one park a day ticket with fastpasses already booked.  If I upgrade to an AP will I lose all my fastpasses or just the last day?. I am staying offsite.


----------



## mesaboy2

vacationplanningdad said:


> I have an 8 day one park a day ticket with fastpasses already booked.  If I upgrade to an AP will I lose all my fastpasses or just the last day?. I am staying offsite.



Hmm, not sure.  However if you wait to upgrade until you've used at least one day, then it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## nicolispicoli

CJK said:


> I just had to do this myself, for 11 people staying offsite. There will still be some great fast passes available, but some of the most popular likely won't (Flight of Passage, Frozen Ever After or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train). I would try to rope drop those rides. Some of the other popular rides like Toy Story Mania will still have availability, but maybe not until the afternoon. Soarin', Test Track, Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, etc....all still usually have availability 30 days in advance.



That makes me feel much better, thanks for the response! I thought being a Disneyland pro would help me with my WDW planning, but it almost makes it harder since I'm so used to doing things one way and it's just nothing like I'm used to, LOL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

vacationplanningdad said:


> I have an 8 day one park a day ticket with fastpasses already booked.  If I upgrade to an AP will I lose all my fastpasses or just the last day?. I am staying offsite.



I suspect the FP's would remain but as Mesaboy said you could just use the ticket for a day and then do the upgrade when you only had 7 days worth of FP's booked.


----------



## vacationplanningdad

I guess I would have to weigh whether the pictures from photopass or the fastpasses would be worth more to me


----------



## doconeill

vacationplanningdad said:


> I have an 8 day one park a day ticket with fastpasses already booked.  If I upgrade to an AP will I lose all my fastpasses or just the last day?. I am staying offsite.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I suspect the FP's would remain but as Mesaboy said you could just use the ticket for a day and then do the upgrade when you only had 7 days worth of FP's booked.



From what I remember, and I haven't seen this come up since the early days when there were lots of questions around APs, what typically happened is that you wouldn't lose the 8th day, but it may become "locked", as in you can't make changes to them until you are within the limit again. That may have changed however.


----------



## CarolynFH

vacationplanningdad said:


> I guess I would have to weigh whether the pictures from photopass or the fastpasses would be worth more to me



Don't worry about the photos. They'll all go into your PhotoPass account, and when you link your new AP to your MDE account it will automatically unlock all photos taken in the previous 365 days and allow you to download them. So you won't lose any photos if you wait to upgrade to an AP.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, first time using FP+ and magic bands.  Do I need to also have my ticket to enter the parks?  Or is that information on the magic band?


----------



## doconeill

PrincessShmoo said:


> OK, first time using FP+ and magic bands.  Do I need to also have my ticket to enter the parks?  Or is that information on the magic band?



As long as everything is linked properly in MDX, all you need is the magicband.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

doconeill said:


> As long as everything is linked properly in MDX, all you need is the magicband.


Well, I'm assuming (yeah, dangerous I know) that it's all good.  I used the ticket to get FP+ for Animal Kingdom during a black out day for me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, I'm assuming (yeah, dangerous I know) that it's all good.  I used the ticket to get FP+ for Animal Kingdom during a black out day for me.


Are you describing a Guest Pass? 

The reason the system allowed the FP is because the Main Gate is valid and not blocked out. The FP booking window is based on the validity of the Main Gate, not the Guest Pass.

You really have nothing to worry about - it is a valid FP but if the Guest Pass is blocked out, you won't be in the park anyway and should Cancel the FPs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

vacationplanningdad said:


> I guess I would have to weigh whether the pictures from photopass or the fastpasses would be worth more to me



All the photos that are on your account will be available to you once you upgade.  It won't be limited to the day you get the AP but will include your first day even if you just use the ticket.  You could wait until the last day to upgade and still have all the photos.


----------



## LibbyG

I made FP yesterday for our 10 day split stay Aug trip.  I had issues and had to call IT at one point.  He fixed the problem, but was surprised I could make FP for our entire ten day trip.  He said I should only be able to make it for the first stay and I would need to wait until 60 days out from the second stay to make those.  Is he correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

LibbyG said:


> I made FP yesterday for our 10 day split stay Aug trip.  I had issues and had to call IT at one point.  He fixed the problem, but was surprised I could make FP for our entire ten day trip.  *He said I should only be able to make it for the first stay and I would need to wait until 60 days out from the second stay to make those.  Is he correct?*



The answer depends on where you are staying, what order, and whether each stay is a package or room-only--which you don't state.  The Split Stay post addresses all of the different scenarios.


----------



## Eno

How does Disney know the number of days for my fastpasses when adding Halloween tickets?  I have 7 days purchased with the Canadian deal through CAA and have the hard plastic tickets.  I will be adding them to my MDE account so I can book fastpasses for end of August starting Aug 26 - 30 days prior.  I am going to purchase Halloween party tickets for Aug 25th party and will book fastpasses between 4 and 6 pm, I assume that I can then book my other 7 days for a total of 8 days?


----------



## Boski

wrong post


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Eno said:


> How does Disney know the number of days for my fastpasses when adding Halloween tickets?  I have 7 days purchased with the Canadian deal through CAA and have the hard plastic tickets.  I will be adding them to my MDE account so I can book fastpasses for end of August starting Aug 26 - 30 days prior.  I am going to purchase Halloween party tickets for Aug 25th party and will book fastpasses between 4 and 6 pm, I assume that I can then book my other 7 days for a total of 8 days?



The system looks at the number of ticket entitlements.  With the Halloween ticket linked to your MDE account along with the 7 day ticket it will total up to 8 so 8 days of FP's.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Pretty sure I know the answer to this but just want to verify: we're checking in very late in evening on 9/15 under a room only reservation; then our package begins on 9/16 that has our dining plan and park hoppers.  Can I make FP+ 60 days out from the 9/15 date or 9/16 date?


----------



## shanew21

ErinsMommy said:


> Pretty sure I know the answer to this but just want to verify: we're checking in very late in evening on 9/15 under a room only reservation; then our package begins on 9/16 that has our dining plan and park hoppers.  Can I make FP+ 60 days out from the 9/15 date or 9/16 date?


I'm pretty sure it's the 9/15 date but I'll have somebody else confirm.


----------



## Cluelyss

shanew21 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the 9/15 date but I'll have somebody else confirm.


Correct.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> Correct.



Even if the room only on 9/15 is not attached to my package that doesn't start until 9/16 as its listed on MDE as a totally separate reservation because one is a standard room (room only) and the package is a club level so there will be some checking out-checking in to be done on 9/16. I'm so confused by this!  LOL.  So on 7/17 our entire 9/16-9/25 will also be available to book FP+ for because of the room only on 9/15??  See I'm totally confused.


----------



## mesaboy2

ErinsMommy said:


> Even if the room only on 9/15 is not attached to my package that doesn't start until 9/16 as its listed on MDE as a totally separate reservation because one is a standard room (room only) and the package is a club level so there will be some checking out-checking in to be done on 9/16. I'm so confused by this!  LOL.  So on 7/17 our entire 9/16-9/25 will also be available to book FP+ for because of the room only on 9/15??  See I'm totally confused.



Opens 60 days before 9/15, but you won't be able to book FPs for 9/15:


mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.


----------



## ErinsMommy

mesaboy2 said:


> Opens 60 days before 9/15, but you won't be able to book FPs for 9/15:



Oh wow that's awesome, thank you!  I thought I had to wait until 60 days prior to 9/16, the room only is just a crash pad as our plane wont even arrive in Orlando until 10:30 pm on 9/15 so im not worried about FP+ for 9/15.


----------



## ErinsMommy

One more FP question for a friend that may join us, she's currently booked on-site but if she cancels that reservation and opts to stay at a local friend's house instead will she lose all her FPs? Or like dining they're attached to her MDE account and she wont lose them?


----------



## runwad

ErinsMommy said:


> One more FP question for a friend that may join us, she's currently booked on-site but if she cancels that reservation and opts to stay at a local friend's house instead will she lose all her FPs? Or like dining they're attached to her MDE account and she wont lose them?


If she cancels at less than 30 days her FP's will remain. I'm sure her dining would stay also at day 29 or less.


----------



## ErinsMommy

runwad said:


> If she cancels at less than 30 days her FP's will remain. I'm sure her dining would stay also at day 29 or less.



Ah ok thanks! So more than 30 days out and she loses her FP then which makes sense because of the 30 and 60 day windows.


----------



## oceanmarina

Hi all - haven't done this in a year. My fastpass window is this  Saturday. What is the time the window opens online, I am in NY / Eastern Time.  (Is it midnight or 7AM)

Thanks for any feedback, Marina


----------



## mesaboy2

7:00a, as noted in Post #3.


----------



## oceanmarina

mesaboy2 said:


> 7:00a, as noted in Post #3.



Thanks, re-read the post , very helpful. It's only been a year since I've done this but I forgot.

Quick question that I did not see, is there a teck support # you can call if you are having problems with the system?


----------



## barney4liz

I did not see this in the FAQ's:

We just concluded a stay at CBR. We are passholders. While we were still at CBR, I was randomly looking for FPs for FoP in the future. The app was showing me dates 60 days in advance, and I found some FPs. We do not have another stay booked. When I came home, we are back to only a 30-day advance FP window. Is this an anomaly?  Will we need a resort reservation to use the future FP's?  

(Note that will will almost certainly book an onsite room, just wondered if the FP could be used with no room booked because my daughter lived in Orlando).


----------



## doconeill

barney4liz said:


> I did not see this in the FAQ's:
> 
> We just concluded a stay at CBR. We are passholders. While we were still at CBR, I was randomly looking for FPs for FoP in the future. The app was showing me dates 60 days in advance, and I found some FPs. We do not have another stay booked. When I came home, we are back to only a 30-day advance FP window. Is this an anomaly?  Will we need a resort reservation to use the future FP's?
> 
> (Note that will will almost certainly book an onsite room, just wondered if the FP could be used with no room booked because my daughter lived in Orlando).



There is only a 30-day window if you do not have an on-site reservation booked. It does not matter if you have an annual pass.

With an off-site reservation, the 60 day window stays open at least until you check-in to the resort. That used to be when it closed again back to 30 days. If you were further into the stay, it is possible it stayed open until check-out day.


----------



## barney4liz

doconeill said:


> If you were further into the stay, it is possible it stayed open until check-out day.



I did not expect that or I would have tried to make additional/different FP plans. So the future FPs will be good even if I don't make an onsite reservation?


----------



## doconeill

barney4liz said:


> I did not expect that or I would have tried to make additional/different FP plans. So the future FPs will be good even if I don't make an onsite reservation?



Not necessarily. If you make additional FPs that would then fall outside the 30 day window, when the window closes they may cancel them, much like if you make 60 day FPs and then cancel a reservation while they are still outside the 30 day window.


----------



## barney4liz

doconeill said:


> Not necessarily. If you make additional FPs that would then fall outside the 30 day window, when the window closes they may cancel them, much like if you make 60 day FPs and then cancel a reservation while they are still outside the 30 day window.



Crud. Better see if I can find a room . . . .


----------



## jeffg4

I've heard that FP+ return lines can sometimes be long.  With respect to your FP+ return time (i.e. 15 min grace period), are you on time if you're in line or do you need to be scanned into the first tap stile?


----------



## Cappy81

Would a FP for Haunted Mansion or Enchanted Tales With Belle be more of a priority?


----------



## doconeill

jeffg4 said:


> I've heard that FP+ return lines can sometimes be long.  With respect to your FP+ return time (i.e. 15 min grace period), are you on time if you're in line or do you need to be scanned into the first tap stile?



Not 100% sure what you mean by "if you're in line", but it's with the first scan to enter the FP queue. The second is just verification that you didn't hop into the FP line from standby.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Fast pass return lines can "appear" to be long. Maybe it takes you 2 to 4 minutes to make it to the first tapstile, but inside they give boarding priority to FP holders and you get a seat on the ride fairly quick.
  If you are in a long line that is a bit stacked up, and you are at the 16, 17 18 minute mark after your window, most CM's will override the blue mickey and wave you on. Just smile and be polite at all times!


----------



## jeffg4

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Fast pass return lines can "appear" to be long. Maybe it takes you 2 to 4 minutes to make it to the first tapstile, but inside they give boarding priority to FP holders and you get a seat on the ride fairly quick.
> If you are in a long line that is a bit stacked up, and you are at the 16, 17 18 minute mark after your window, most CM's will override the blue mickey and wave you on. Just smile and be polite at all times!


That's what I meant - If the FP line is backed up beyond the 1st tap point.


----------



## jeffg4

doconeill said:


> Not 100% sure what you mean by "if you're in line", but it's with the first scan to enter the FP queue. The second is just verification that you didn't hop into the FP line from standby.


If the FP line is backed up beyond the 1st tap point.


----------



## doconeill

jeffg4 said:


> If the FP line is backed up beyond the 1st tap point.



Ah. It's rare, but they would generally give leeway if you can't actually get scanned in.


----------



## DanielNYC

FYI, just hit the 60 day mark and went to do my FP selections.  Got about 90% of the selections/schedule I wanted.  Flight of Passage was not available so it looks like we're going to have to rope drop that bad boy.  We're going during a morning EMH day so hopefully it won't be a nightmare.


----------



## Jennny

I used to be able to check a different park to see FP availability even though I have FP for another park. When I go into my FP to modify I only get the attractions for the park I currently have my selections for -I do not see an option to search for another park ... am I doing something am wrong or has this option been taken away?


----------



## ramee

DanielNYC said:


> FYI, just hit the 60 day mark and went to do my FP selections.  Got about 90% of the selections/schedule I wanted.  Flight of Passage was not available so it looks like we're going to have to rope drop that bad boy.  We're going during a morning EMH day so hopefully it won't be a nightmare.



Same here. Fop was unavailable at 7am. I expected that being AK is our first park day. So we plan to see how the wait is during EMH. 

I was able to get everything close to my planned times except for safari. We had a late breakfast scheduled at tusker so wanted a 9:30 fp. Ended up going with 5:40 as first thing after midday break. And changed our ADR to earlier so we aren't crisscrossing the park.


----------



## DanielNYC

ramee said:


> Same here. Fop was unavailable at 7am. I expected that being AK is our first park day. So we plan to see how the wait is during EMH.
> 
> I was able to get everything close to my planned times except for safari. We had a late breakfast scheduled at tusker so wanted a 9:30 fp. Ended up going with 5:40 as first thing after midday break. And changed our ADR to earlier so we aren't crisscrossing the park.


It's our first park day as well. I also couldn't get safari in the morning so my plan is to head over there immediately after rope dropping FoP.  See you on the 21st!


----------



## mesaboy2

Jennny said:


> I used to be able to check a different park to see FP availability even though I have FP for another park. When I go into my FP to modify I only get the attractions for the park I currently have my selections for -I do not see an option to search for another park ... am I doing something am wrong or has this option been taken away?



Post #2 in the FP FAQ Addendum covers the procedure to do this, it is unlikely anything has changed.


----------



## eddyeddy

ramee said:


> Same here. Fop was unavailable at 7am.



So if I hit the 60-day mark am I supposed to get into MDX website at 7am and risk to find FoP to be already unavailable due to demand? Any other ride where I can expect such demand?


----------



## mesaboy2

eddyeddy said:


> So if I hit the 60-day mark am I supposed to get into MDX website at 7am and risk to find FoP to be already unavailable due to demand? Any other ride where I can expect such demand?



There are three that are particularly tough, they are listed in the Availability post.  FOP is probably the worst of those.


----------



## Jennny

mesaboy2 said:


> Post #2 in the FP FAQ Addendum covers the procedure to do this, it is unlikely anything has changed.


Thank you so much! I guess I forgot the procedure .


----------



## FoxC63

@mesaboy2  under "*Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*" I do not see if rider swap is available during special events like MNSSHP / MVMCP do you know if Disney allows it?  @klbrow11  posted this on the Official MNSSHP thread and I don't know how to help her.  Thank you!


----------



## wareagle57

I'm sorry if this has been covered, but I have what I think is an unusual question.

When you have a 4th/5th ect FP cancelled and you receive an e-mail with a list of replacement rides good at any time for the rest of the day, are you required to use that FP before you can book your next FP? I assume the answer is yes, but I wanted to make sure


----------



## mesaboy2

FoxC63 said:


> @mesaboy2  under "*Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*" I do not see if rider swap is available during special events like MNSSHP / MVMCP do you know if Disney allows it?  @klbrow11  posted this on the Official MNSSHP thread and I don't know how to help her.  Thank you!



Rider swap is offered at any attraction with a height requirement, whenever the attraction is operating.


----------



## FoxC63

mesaboy2 said:


> Rider swap is offered at any attraction with a height requirement, whenever the attraction is operating.



Thank you!  Muchas gracias


----------



## cooperams

LibbyG said:


> I made FP yesterday for our 10 day split stay Aug trip.  I had issues and had to call IT at one point.  He fixed the problem, but was surprised I could make FP for our entire ten day trip.  He said I should only be able to make it for the first stay and I would need to wait until 60 days out from the second stay to make those.  Is he correct?


I also made FP selections for our 10 day split stay Aug trip and I was able to make selections for the whole 10 days.  Both end of the stay are room only (no package).  I was surprised I could do this.


----------



## mesaboy2

cooperams said:


> I also made FP selections for our 10 day split stay Aug trip and I was able to make selections for the whole 10 days.  Both end of the stay are room only (no package).  I was surprised I could do this.



Your experience is consistent with the information given in Post #4.


----------



## MissMaryQC

I'm sure it's listed in here, or on the DIS somewhere, but would you please share where I might find what attractions are Tier 1 vs. Tier 2 at AK?

I'm locked out of my MDX account so I can't look there.

TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

MissMaryQC said:


> I'm sure it's listed in here, or on the DIS somewhere, but would you please share where I might find what attractions are Tier 1 vs. Tier 2 at AK?
> 
> I'm locked out of my MDX account so I can't look there.
> 
> TIA!



Post #8 on the first page of this thread.


----------



## DisneyToni

Any changes with this rule :  "Frozen Ever After which does not allow FPs before 11:00a."

Do they still not allow FP for FEA before 11am?

My window opens tomorrow and I am trying to finalize the schedule that I am going after.  TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyToni said:


> Any changes with this rule :  "Frozen Ever After which does not allow FPs before 11:00a."
> 
> Do they still not allow FP for FEA before 11am?
> 
> My window opens tomorrow and I am trying to finalize the schedule that I am going after.  TIA!



No changes.


----------



## dina7

Can I make 2 fastpasses in HS and then once I use them, make a new fp for MK & park hop over to MK?


----------



## mesaboy2

dina7 said:


> Can I make 2 fastpasses in HS and then once I use them, make a new fp for MK & park hop over to MK?



From the FP FAQ Addendum, Post #4:


Cluelyss said:


> Additionally, the new changes allow you to book fewer than three FP+ and once you scan the first FP+ (from within the first park), you can at that point make FP+ selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP+ remaining in the first park.


----------



## BnD

We did this all week.


----------



## dina7

Made my fp+ at 7:00 am today and on the 3rd day into our trip, Flight of Passage in AK were gone already.  Then I tried to get a fp for it on day 7 & was able to get one no problem.   Even had my choice of a bunch of different times.


----------



## TNickell27

This may already be addressed somewhere in this thread, but I have a friend that may stay off-site for our trip in September. If he is linked to me as one of my friends & family in MDE can i book FP+ for him 60 days out since I am staying on-site? Or must he wait until 30 days?


----------



## siskaren

TNickell27 said:


> This may already be addressed somewhere in this thread, but I have a friend that may stay off-site for our trip in September. If he is linked to me as one of my friends & family in MDE can i book FP+ for him 60 days out since I am staying on-site? Or must he wait until 30 days?



Quoted from post #3:

*Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*

Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._


----------



## johnsonet

deleted


----------



## bobbiwoz

So disappointed...61 days out, yet the day, August 24 let's me click but no FoP available.  

Yesterday I could not click on anything after Aug 21, what happened to the days between?


----------



## siskaren

bobbiwoz said:


> So disappointed...61 days out, yet the day, August 24 let's me click but no FoP available.
> 
> Yesterday I could not click on anything after Aug 21, what happened to the days between?



I'm confused - if you're 61 days from your check-in date, you shouldn't be able to reserve FPs at all.


----------



## bobbiwoz

siskaren said:


> I'm confused - if you're 61 days from your check-in date, you shouldn't be able to reserve FPs at all.


That's what I thought....too, I double and triple counted.  I am 61 days out, yet when I go to FP, it lets me click on August 24, 25 and even 26 for FPs.  I got FPs for the MK...sadly all FoP are gone .


----------



## jlundeen

bobbiwoz said:


> That's what I thought....too, I double and triple counted.  I am 61 days out, yet when I go to FP, it lets me click on August 24, 25 and even 26 for FPs.  I got FPs for the MK...sadly all FoP are gone .


What does it say in your MDE account?  Look at "MY PLANS" and it will tell you the official number od days according to Disney...


----------



## bobbiwoz

jlundeen said:


> What does it say in your MDE account?  Look at "MY PLANS" and it will tell you the official number od days according to Disney...
> View attachment 246806


Thanks, but we are going there for 4th of July, so that's what the countdown is!  I have gotten over it, I will be more proactive looking for my December trip. In reading the early posts, on site guests can book up to 70 days out, so, I missed out at 61 days, although why I can book at 61 days is beyond my understanding.


----------



## siskaren

bobbiwoz said:


> In reading the early posts, on site guests can book up to 70 days out,



Where are you getting this from?


----------



## mesaboy2

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks, but we are going there for 4th of July, so that's what the countdown is!  I have gotten over it, I will be more proactive looking for my December trip. In reading the early posts, *on site guests can book up to 70 days out*, so, I missed out at 61 days, although why I can book at 61 days is beyond my understanding.



That's 60 days to check-in plus length of stay, which can be 10 days or more.  It does not mean 70 days to check-in.

When is your check-in date?


----------



## luvmyguyz

mesaboy2 said:


> *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.*  However, *party tickets can be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p*.



I just tried booking fastpasses for our MNSSHP day, and the system wouldn't allow us to do so.  It said we had used all of our tickets (we have 8-day tickets, but were not planning to use on of those on the MNSSHP day.)  So it looks like Disney no longer allows fastpass booking for the three hours before a party starts using the party ticket.  

Please tell me if this is incorrect and, if so, what i need to do to fix it.  I was really hoping for a fastpass for the Haunted Mansion at 4 PM on the day of the party, but I don't want to give up my fastpasses from another park day to get it.


----------



## mesaboy2

luvmyguyz said:


> I just tried booking fastpasses for our MNSSHP day, and the system wouldn't allow us to do so.  It said we had used all of our tickets (we have 8-day tickets, but were not planning to use on of those on the MNSSHP day.)  *So it looks like Disney no longer allows fastpass booking for the three hours before a party starts using the party ticket.*
> 
> Please tell me if this is incorrect and, if so, what i need to do to fix it.  I was really hoping for a fastpass for the Haunted Mansion at 4 PM on the day of the party, but I don't want to give up my fastpasses from another park day to get it.



I wouldn't make that assumption just yet, the system is complicated enough that it is possible something else is going on.  Please confirm:  you do not have FPs scheduled for that day already?

ETA:  I've been scanning the last few pages of the main "official" MNSSHP thread and there are mixed reports of success for those doing what you're trying to do.  Something may have changed, but too early to tell.  I do have a caveat in the paragraph you quoted that changes may be coming.


----------



## johnsonet

I cancelled a vacation package yesterday but my FPs are all still showing up on my MDE. 
I have booked a new resort reservation (decided to go after all - just for a shorter stay) and want to book new FPs. 
Some of my dates are the same. 
I'm wondering when (and if) my current FPs will disappear from my MDE? I called yesterday and 2 different CMs said they will definitely be gone but maybe computer system is backed up.
[My new tix are 3-day PH. Original tix were 5-day PH]
Has anyone experienced this? Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

johnsonet said:


> I cancelled a vacation package yesterday but my FPs are all still showing up on my MDE.
> I have booked a new resort reservation (decided to go after all - just for a shorter stay) and want to book new FPs.
> Some of my dates are the same.
> I'm wondering when (and if) my current FPs will disappear from my MDE? I called yesterday and 2 different CMs said they will definitely be gone but maybe computer system is backed up.
> [My new tix are 3-day PH. Original tix were 5-day PH]
> Has anyone experienced this? Thanks



Reports I've read suggest they go away after a day or two, but if you've rebooked already then you may not see anything change at all.  You should be able to delete or change them yourself in any case.


----------



## johnsonet

mesaboy2 said:


> Reports I've read suggest they go away after a day or two, but if you've rebooked already then you may not see anything change at all.  You should be able to delete or change them yourself in any case.


Thank you. It will be painful to delete my AK FoP FP


----------



## luvmyguyz

mesaboy2 said:


> I wouldn't make that assumption just yet, the system is complicated enough that it is possible something else is going on.  Please confirm:  you do not have FPs scheduled for that day already?
> 
> ETA:  I've been scanning the last few pages of the main "official" MNSSHP thread and there are mixed reports of success for those doing what you're trying to do.  Something may have changed, but too early to tell.  I do have a caveat in the paragraph you quoted that changes may be coming.



I retried it and it worked this time.  (Yay - Haunted Mansion fastpass at the Halloween party!!)  So maybe you just have to try multiple times and hope the system feels like being nice at that moment?  

Also, the system let me book fp+ for my mom, who is arriving 3 days after us, but not for my dad, who is in the same room as my mom. I have to try again in 3 days for my dad, but my mom is all set.  So strange.


----------



## mesaboy2

luvmyguyz said:


> I retried it and it worked this time.  *(Yay - Haunted Mansion fastpass at the Halloween party!!)*  So maybe you just have to try multiple times and hope the system feels like being nice at that moment?
> 
> Also, the system let me book fp+ for my mom, who is arriving 3 days after us, but not for my dad, who is in the same room as my mom. I have to try again in 3 days for my dad, but my mom is all set.  So strange.



Glad it worked, at least this time.

Regarding HM at the party, it's quite a bit better to experience at night.  Please don't skip it after dark.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mesaboy2 said:


> That's 60 days to check-in plus length of stay, which can be 10 days or more.  It does not mean 70 days to check-in.
> 
> When is your check-in date?


Our check in date is August 24, so I counted today,June 25 as 60 days, but yesterday I was able to make FPs for my stay, and even in the morning all FoP FPs were gone.


----------



## mesaboy2

bobbiwoz said:


> Our check in date is August 24, so I counted today,June 25 as 60 days, but yesterday I was able to make FPs for my stay, and even in the morning all FoP FPs were gone.



Agreed, today is your 60-day if my counting is right.  The earlier trip you mentioned in July is probably affecting the windows (maybe with a rolling 60?), but in any event I am not surprised you are having issues with FOP FPs.  It is the hottest FP at WDW for now.


----------



## AngiTN

bobbiwoz said:


> So disappointed...61 days out, yet the day, August 24 let's me click but no FoP available.
> 
> Yesterday I could not click on anything after Aug 21, what happened to the days between?





bobbiwoz said:


> That's what I thought....too, I double and triple counted.  *I am 61 days out*, yet when I go to FP, it lets me click on August 24, 25 and even 26 for FPs.  I got FPs for the MK...sadly all FoP are gone .





bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks, *but we are going there for 4th of July*, so that's what the countdown is!  I have gotten over it, I will be more proactive looking for my December trip. In reading the early posts, on site guests can book up to 70 days out, so, I missed out at 61 days, although why I can book at 61 days is beyond my understanding.


It's the July trip that did it. I've had 2 trips close together several times last year. Anytime the 2nd trip opened while still in the window waiting for the first trip I got access to book FP for the 2nd trip early, if that makes sense. Happened every time. No idea why but it was very consistent. For a while I thought MDE couldn't tell the difference between months with 30 days and months with 31 days and then I realized it was not that, it was me having 2 trips booked less than 60 days apart that did it. trip 2 will open 1 day early. At least it did for me, and seems to for you.


----------



## JackieT1182

I have a FP question. We have 2 onsite stays coming up - one is August 16-19, and the other is November 22-27. We also all have APs. It looks like we have a "rolling 60" available to book FP beyond our first onsite stay. Why do I have the ability to book FP from August 20-24?

No real reason for my question, other than I'm just curious!

Thanks!


----------



## MikeF;NJ

JackieT1182 said:


> I have a FP question. We have 2 onsite stays coming up - one is August 16-19, and the other is November 22-27. We also all have APs. It looks like we have a "rolling 60" available to book FP beyond our first onsite stay. Why do I have the ability to book FP from August 20-24?
> 
> No real reason for my question, other than I'm just curious!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 246897



From post #3 of this thread.



mesaboy2 said:


> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.


----------



## ah10is

Yesterday was my 60 day mark and I could book FPs for Navi River & FOP for all of my dates Aug. 23-29.   But for the oddest reason, I could not get the Safari for any morning.   Only late afternoon availability!   I've always been able to get a FP right up to the day before for the morning!  Anyone else have issues?  Most interested in Aug. 25th.


----------



## JackieT1182

MikeF;NJ said:


> From post #3 of this thread.



I guess what I'm wondering is when will my rolling 60 stop? When I have 7 total days of FP booked? I'm also curious why, even though I don't have 7 days of FP currently booked, I'm able to book 60 days (not 30) from today when my checkout day is August 19.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

mesaboy2 said:


> I wouldn't make that assumption just yet, the system is complicated enough that it is possible something else is going on.  Please confirm:  you do not have FPs scheduled for that day already?
> 
> ETA:  I've been scanning the last few pages of the main "official" MNSSHP thread and there are mixed reports of success for those doing what you're trying to do.  Something may have changed, but too early to tell.  I do have a caveat in the paragraph you quoted that changes may be coming.


Maybe this has something with the rules I was given by a CM last month? 

It included the idea the system maxed you out at 7 days, or the highest number of days on a single ticket, whichever was more, if not staying on site.


----------



## dvcer97

I have question I have an onsite reservation with annual passes everyone in party have tickets but made is only give me a 30 day booking window for FP. I call tech support but tytyhry sassasid I won't see august until June 27 which is my 60 day window. My date is aug 26 to sept 1.


----------



## mesaboy2

dvcer97 said:


> I have question I have an onsite reservation with annual passes everyone in party have tickets but made is *only give me a 30 day booking window* for FP. I call tech support but tytyhry sassasid I won't see august until June 27 which is my 60 day window. My date is aug 26 to sept 1.



From Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## SoShiny

dvcer97 said:


> I have question I have an onsite reservation with annual passes everyone in party have tickets but made is only give me a 30 day booking window for FP. I call tech support but tytyhry sassasid I won't see august until June 27 which is my 60 day window. My date is aug 26 to sept 1.


I might not be understanding your question correctly. With an AP, you can book FP+ for the next 30 days. With an on-site reservation, you can book 60 days in advance. If your stay is for August 26th, then you will be able to book on the morning of June 27th (60 days before arrival).


----------



## dvcer97

Thanks


----------



## 123SA

I have a room only for me & kids starting 8/25 and then a 14 day stay for husband, me and kids.  So husband is NOT on the room only.  And I can't add him because its a 4 person room.

Today I was able to make FP for only the 4 people on the room only reservation.  I tried to add him with the package reservation number but it didn't recognize the reservation number.

So tomorrow I need to add him to all of our fast passes.

What is the best way to do this?   Do I change party to include him?  Or do I just look for 1 FP for him in the same time.



FYI  -- I could not book FP for my party at all on my laptop.  I had to use the app.  Annoying.


----------



## shruley

ah10is said:


> Yesterday was my 60 day mark and I could book FPs for Navi River & FOP for all of my dates Aug. 23-29.   But for the oddest reason, I could not get the Safari for any morning.   Only late afternoon availability!   I've always been able to get a FP right up to the day before for the morning!  Anyone else have issues?  Most interested in Aug. 25th.



That was my experience this morning. I was really surprised. I was up right at my window opening, and was looking 4 days into my stay. Earliest was 12:40pm for Safari. I took it but now thinking I'm going to cancel and change for something in Dinoland instead. We still have 1 that needs to nap, so I can't see that working for us and still getting back for dinner reservations. Because we still have a napper, I wasn't willing to rearrange everything to put it at the very end of our stay because I don't want to give up the morning EMHs, and my family wasn't willing to trade their 3rd MK day for a second day at AK. We will just have to RD FoP, then head straight to Safari I guess. I got everything else I wanted when I wanted, including SDMT, FEA on arrival day, PP. I just never expected Safari to be the thing that put the snafu in my plans!


----------



## ErinsMommy

I think I asked this before but didn't get a response - or maybe I just dreamt I asked. LOL.  Either way: are FP+ tied to an on-site reservation or tied to the person's MDE like dining? Situation: friend has a current on-site room only, wants to book FP+ (I'm assuming @ 60 days out like we can) but cancels her on-site reservation a few weeks out prior to instead stay off site at a local's home to save $; will they lose their FP+?


----------



## tinderbox

After you've used your 3 FPs at one park can you then book 3 more at a different park for the same day? We have park hopper passes and want to make the most if them.  Thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

tinderbox said:


> After you've used your 3 FPs at one park can you then book 3 more at a different park for the same day? We have park hopper passes and want to make the most if them.  Thanks.



Yes, but only one at a time.


----------



## tinderbox

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, but only one at a time.


One ride at a time or one park at a time?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

tinderbox said:


> One ride at a time or one park at a time?


One ride at a time (can pick from a ride at any park, though).


----------



## siskaren

ErinsMommy said:


> I think I asked this before but didn't get a response - or maybe I just dreamt I asked. LOL.  Either way: are FP+ tied to an on-site reservation or tied to the person's MDE like dining? Situation: friend has a current on-site room only, wants to book FP+ (I'm assuming @ 60 days out like we can) but cancels her on-site reservation a few weeks out prior to instead stay off site at a local's home to save $; will they lose their FP+?



As long as she waits until she's within 30 days from her arrival to cancel, she'll be fine.



tinderbox said:


> One ride at a time or one park at a time?



One ride at a time.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I didn't find the answer to this question that was asked a few weeks ago:



disneyholic family said:


> can i book fastpasses on my iphone and on my computer at the same time?
> that is, can DD work on the computer while i'm on my iphone - both of us in the same MDE account?  both of us logged into my MDE account booking simultaneously?



What about on different MDE accounts where the entire party is linked?  I know this doesn't work well with dining reservations on MDE.  My husband and I work together to book stuff like this and I don't want to waste time picking something on my account only for it to be "cancelled out" or "overruled" by his.  We'd be booking different parks/different days trying to get in our high priority rides.


----------



## AngiTN

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I didn't find the answer to this question that was asked a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> What about on different MDE accounts where the entire party is linked?  I know this doesn't work well with dining reservations on MDE.  My husband and I work together to book stuff like this and I don't want to waste time picking something on my account only for it to be "cancelled out" or "overruled" by his.  We'd be booking different parks/different days trying to get in our high priority rides.


I wouldn't do it. MDE is a very finkicky software/app. I can see lots going wrong with 2 people trying to do 2 different things on 1 account at the same time.


----------



## Mdsleiman

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> One ride at a time (can pick from a ride at any park, though).


so can 3rd, 4th, and so on be booked using the MDE?


----------



## mesaboy2

Mdsleiman said:


> so can 3rd, 4th, and so on be booked using the MDE?



Yes.


----------



## AngiTN

Mdsleiman said:


> so can 3rd, 4th, and so on be booked using the MDE?


You mean 4th and on. 1 thru 3 are picked initially at the start, all at once.
All on picked on MDE.


----------



## Shanti

Jennny said:


> I used to be able to check a different park to see FP availability even though I have FP for another park. When I go into my FP to modify I only get the attractions for the park I currently have my selections for -I do not see an option to search for another park ... am I doing something am wrong or has this option been taken away?





mesaboy2 said:


> Post #2 in the FP FAQ Addendum covers the procedure to do this, it is unlikely anything has changed.



I had the same problem. I read through FP FAQ Addendum Post #2, tried the app and the website, and neither allowed me to look at FP+ at a different park using the modify feature. Anyone have recent knowledge or experience with this?


----------



## JackieT1182

Shanti said:


> I had the same problem. I read through FP FAQ Addendum Post #2, tried the app and the website, and neither allowed me to look at FP+ at a different park using the modify feature. Anyone have recent knowledge or experience with this?



I'm able to do it by acting as though I'm booking a new fast pass. When you select the date that you want to check and currently have a FP for, and then you choose a different park, a message will pop up saying "Not so fast! Guests can only make FP selections in advance at 1 park per day.....".  Just select "Keep this guest" and you can search for FP for any park. This is how I've been checking for a FoP FP 100 times a day!


----------



## Shanti

JackieT1182 said:


> I'm able to do it by acting as though I'm booking a new fast pass. When you select the date that you want to check and currently have a FP for, and then you choose a different park, a message will pop up saying "Not so fast! Guests can only make FP selections in advance at 1 park per day.....".  Just select "Keep this guest" and you can search for FP for any park. This is how I've been checking for a FoP FP 100 times a day!


Have you done this recently when modifying? The system takes me directly to choices for the park my current FP'S are booked in. No ability to check elsewhere.

I can't book as if for a new FP because I already have 3 FPs booked & don't have tickets for another day.


----------



## JackieT1182

Shanti said:


> Have you done this recently when modifying? The system takes me directly to choices for the park my current FP'S are booked in. No ability to check elsewhere.
> 
> I can't book for another day. We don't have tickets for another day.



I can't do it either when I try to modify. I can only do it by acting as though I'm booking a brand new FP on a date I already have a FP for. I have an AP though, so maybe that's why I'm able to do it. 

Does that not work at all for you? It seems like it should work because if you're trying to get a FP at a different park on a date you already have FP for, you're still going to end up with FP on the same total number of days. But it is Disney IT, so who knows...


----------



## AngiTN

Shanti said:


> Have you done this recently when modifying? The system takes me directly to choices for the park my current FP'S are booked in. No ability to check elsewhere.
> 
> I can't book as if for a new FP because I already have 3 FPs booked & don't have tickets for another day.


You've never been able to do it by Modifying, that I know of. At least I haven't. I always do it by doing it as if booking new FP for that day.
It has nothing to do with having other tickets. The system will think you are going to replace the FP you have, and you can if you were opt to change them. But if you don't complete the process if leaves the FP you have booked as is.

If you go to MDE, pick a date, new park and click through MDE will say wait, you have FP for this day, do you want to continue, say yes, keep this guest.
It will then allow you to see the FP for another park.
Just don't confirm them, unless you do want to change them of course.
It works for members of my party with regular old tickets so I know for a fact this works


----------



## Shanti

AngiTN said:


> You've never been able to do it by Modifying, that I know of. At least I haven't. I always do it by doing it as if booking new FP for that day.
> It has nothing to do with having other tickets. The system will think you are going to replace the FP you have, and you can if you were opt to change them. But if you don't complete the process if leaves the FP you have booked as is.
> 
> If you go to MDE, pick a date, new park and click through MDE will say wait, you have FP for this day, do you want to continue, say yes, keep this guest.
> It will then allow you to see the FP for another park.
> Just don't confirm them, unless you do want to change them of course.
> It works for members of my party with regular old tickets so I know for a fact this works





JackieT1182 said:


> I can't do it either when I try to modify. I can only do it by acting as though I'm booking a brand new FP on a date I already have a FP for. I have an AP though, so maybe that's why I'm able to do it.
> 
> Does that not work at all for you? It seems like it should work because if you're trying to get a FP at a different park on a date you already have FP for, you're still going to end up with FP on the same total number of days. But it is Disney IT, so who knows...


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## AngiTN

Shanti said:


> Thanks, I'll try that.





Shanti said:


> I had the same problem. I read through FP FAQ Addendum Post #2, tried the app and the website, and neither allowed me to look at FP+ at a different park using the modify feature. Anyone have recent knowledge or experience with this?


It's these steps from the Addendum thread (the Modify steps are different and only apply to the same park option)

From the app or MDE site:
~ tap the "+"
~ select guests
~ select date and new park
~ continue beyond any warnings
~ you won't lose anything if just checking availability. After checking, back out of the window and your original FP+ remain.
~ when you confirm a FP+ for the new park, that's when any original FP+ are replaced.


----------



## Doug S

So my FP+ window opens up next Wednesday and being July 5th, I will be out of town. I'm certainly not going to wake up at 5AM Mountain and there's a chance I'll have no cell phone signal so I won't be able to book until I get a signal later in the day.

Looking at the FP+ Availability on Touring Plans currently, there are still _plenty_ of SDMT and Frozen FP+ even at the beginning of August. That raises my question: is booking the minute your window opens even necessary anymore?


----------



## AngiTN

Doug S said:


> So my FP+ window opens up next Wednesday and being July 5th, I will be out of town. I'm certainly not going to wake up at 5AM Mountain and there's a chance I'll have no cell phone signal so I won't be able to book until I get a signal later in the day.
> 
> Looking at the FP+ Availability on Touring Plans currently, there are still _plenty_ of SDMT and Frozen FP+ even at the beginning of August. That raises my question: is booking the minute your window opens even necessary anymore?


If you want FoP at Pandora, yes


----------



## mesaboy2

Doug S said:


> So my FP+ window opens up next Wednesday and being July 5th, I will be out of town. I'm certainly not going to wake up at 5AM Mountain and there's a chance I'll have no cell phone signal so I won't be able to book until I get a signal later in the day.
> 
> Looking at the FP+ Availability on Touring Plans currently, there are still _plenty_ of SDMT and Frozen FP+ even at the beginning of August. That raises my question: is booking the minute your window opens even necessary anymore?



For FOP, yes.  The other two hot tickets (those you mention), maybe.


----------



## Doug S

AngiTN said:


> If you want FoP at Pandora, yes





mesaboy2 said:


> For FOP, yes.  The other two hot tickets (those you mention), maybe.


Didn't even look at AK because I'm used to not having to worry about FP+ there. Hopefully I'll have a signal and wake up just for a bit to get FOP (if it's even still available) then head back to sleep.


----------



## Shanti

Doug S said:


> So my FP+ window opens up next Wednesday and being July 5th, I will be out of town. I'm certainly not going to wake up at 5AM Mountain and there's a chance I'll have no cell phone signal so I won't be able to book until I get a signal later in the day.
> 
> Looking at the FP+ Availability on Touring Plans currently, there are still _plenty_ of SDMT and Frozen FP+ even at the beginning of August. That raises my question: is booking the minute your window opens even necessary anymore?


I didn't have a problem getting FEA and 7DMT less than 50 days out even last summer, when FEA was new. But FOP is a different animal. A lot of people aren't able to get FOP the moment their 60 day window opens up if they have a short trip. I think the fact that FOP is so hard for even resort guests to get a FP for is the main reason they're doing daily EMH for it all summer.


----------



## Shanti

JackieT1182 said:


> I can't do it either when I try to modify. I can only do it by acting as though I'm booking a brand new FP on a date I already have a FP for. I have an AP though, so maybe that's why I'm able to do it.
> 
> Does that not work at all for you? It seems like it should work because if you're trying to get a FP at a different park on a date you already have FP for, you're still going to end up with FP on the same total number of days. But it is Disney IT, so who knows...





AngiTN said:


> You've never been able to do it by Modifying, that I know of. At least I haven't. I always do it by doing it as if booking new FP for that day.
> It has nothing to do with having other tickets. The system will think you are going to replace the FP you have, and you can if you were opt to change them. But if you don't complete the process if leaves the FP you have booked as is.
> 
> If you go to MDE, pick a date, new park and click through MDE will say wait, you have FP for this day, do you want to continue, say yes, keep this guest.
> It will then allow you to see the FP for another park.
> Just don't confirm them, unless you do want to change them of course.
> It works for members of my party with regular old tickets so I know for a fact this works


It worked! Thanks for the explanations!


----------



## AngiTN

Shanti said:


> It worked! Thanks for the explanations!


Yay, glad it worked. That warning scares a lot of folks too. They think something is going to mess up their existing FP


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Does FP opens at 7:00 AM Eastern or 6:00AM?  Been told both today.  I know this thread says 7:00 so hoping that is right.  Tomorrow is my day.  Last trip was in 2015 when it was still right after midnight they opened up.


----------



## mesaboy2

I'm sticking with 7:00a ET.  Where did 6:00a come from?


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm sticking with 7:00a ET.  Where did 6:00a come from?



On another website.  I am going with the 7:00AM.  Just making sure there wasn't a change I didn't know about.


----------



## AngiTN

Mrs Grumpy said:


> On another website.  I am going with the 7:00AM.  Just making sure there wasn't a change I didn't know about.


Nope, I can confirm it is 7 AM Eastern without question. I tried at 6:59 and it was not working


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Hello knowledgeable peeps. Q: Here at WDW right now. Have had a lot of problems so far so I've been given quite a few comps. Right now I'm left w/15 anytime FastPasses for today that must be used before tomorrow's start, though there are only 8 in my party currently. The rest are for people linked but not w/us on the trip right now, but CM just insisted on going by what my MDE said. So can I transfer these extra 7 to the active 8 somewhere w/in the MDE app? TIA


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Does FP opens at 7:00 AM Eastern or 6:00AM?  Been told both today.  I know this thread says 7:00 so hoping that is right.  Tomorrow is my day.  Last trip was in 2015 when it was still right after midnight they opened up.


As others have said, FP opens at 7:00 am EST. 

ADR booking open at 6am EST.  Perhaps that is where you remember the 6am time from.

ETA: just realized I'm 24 hours late responding.


----------



## BrerRabbit1114

Just wondering if someone could offer some insight to a question I have regarding first time annual pass holder and making fast pass+ selections?
I recently purchased an annual pass in May, and I won't be in Disney World until July to activate it. Is it possible to book fast pass+ selections now, with not activating my pass until July? The app allows me to choose fast pass+ selections, but I haven't submitted any yet. I don't want the annual pass activated until I get there in July. Just wondering if any of you had this similar question?


----------



## redc

Does the following from Post #4 still hold if my split stay is PO-Riverside 1 night, Dolphin 3 nights?

Two RO Stays. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond). This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## mesaboy2

BrerRabbit1114 said:


> Just wondering if someone could offer some insight to a question I have regarding first time annual pass holder and making fast pass+ selections?
> I recently purchased an annual pass in May, and I won't be in Disney World until July to activate it. Is it possible to book fast pass+ selections now, with not activating my pass until July? The app allows me to choose fast pass+ selections, but I haven't submitted any yet. I don't want the annual pass activated until I get there in July. Just wondering if any of you had this similar question?



Yes.  From Post #2 (red emphasis added):


mesaboy2 said:


> *A guest must have valid ticket media linked to their name on this account.* In most situations, ticket vouchers (including those for Annual Passes) can be linked as well as *tickets from third-party resellers such as Undercover Tourist*.



This does not impact your activation date.


----------



## mesaboy2

redc said:


> *Does the following from Post #4 still hold* if my split stay is PO-Riverside 1 night, Dolphin 3 nights?
> 
> Two RO Stays. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond). This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



Yes.  Both resorts are considered onsite for purposes of FP.


----------



## wendow

I read through the FAQ's but didn't see my question addressed (though I may have missed it...I confess to skimming!).

We will be at WDW 8/31-9/9. We have a split-stay (RO onsite). The last six nights is at SSR on a cash reservation. I know sometimes there are lower point DVC rentals for SSR so I was planning to maybe change the reservation if there is availability. All that confusion to say that my conf # would be changing in late July or August sometime. If I book my FP's in a few days when my 60-day window opens, will I lose those FP's if I cancel that reservation and book another? What if I book the new one first and cancel the old one after?

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## mesaboy2

wendow said:


> I read through the FAQ's but didn't see my question addressed (though I may have missed it...I confess to skimming!).
> 
> We will be at WDW 8/31-9/9. We have a split-stay (RO onsite). The last six nights is at SSR on a cash reservation. I know sometimes there are lower point DVC rentals for SSR so I was planning to maybe change the reservation if there is availability. All that confusion to say that my conf # would be changing in late July or August sometime. If I book my FP's in a few days when my 60-day window opens, will I lose those FP's if I cancel that reservation and book another? What if I book the new one first and cancel the old one after?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!



I've not done this myself but my understanding is that you will not lose your FPs as long as you rebook within a day or so.  I would think you would be completely safe if you book your new reservation before cancelling the old.


----------



## wendow

mesaboy2 said:


> I've not done this myself but my understanding is that you will not lose your FPs as long as you rebook within a day or so.  I would think you would be completely safe if you book your new reservation before cancelling the old.



Thank you! Definitely will book new one first.


----------



## Lalalyn

mesaboy2 said:


> I've not done this myself but my understanding is that you will not lose your FPs as long as you rebook within a day or so.  I would think you would be completely safe if you book your new reservation before cancelling the old.


We might be doing something similar so I will be curious to see if you lose them.  If you cancel within 30 days of your last FP+ date, is it safe to assume that you don't lose them?


----------



## mesaboy2

Lalalyn said:


> We might be doing something similar so I will be curious to see if you lose them.  If you cancel within 30 days of your last FP+ date, is it safe to assume that you don't lose them?



As long as valid tickets remain, I don't see why not.


----------



## mnmhouston

Can someone please advise if I have a tier 1 for three people in my party and one for myself for another tier 1 attraction for a time after their initial three, can I add them to my party? Thanks


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

mnmhouston said:


> Can someone please advise if I have a tier 1 for three people in my party and one for myself for another tier 1 attraction for a time after their initial three, can I add them to my party? Thanks



I think I understand your question but not 100% so here goes. 

If there are 3 FP for your Tier 1 and your FP time still available for them to book after they have used their first 3, then yes.  

Essentially they would be booking their 4th FP the same way they normally would, only they would be looking specifically for the same Tier 1 at the same time (or within the same FP window) that you have.  

Is that what you're asking?


----------



## mnmhouston

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> I think I understand your question but not 100% so here goes.
> 
> If there are 3 FP for your Tier 1 and your FP time still available for them to book after they have used their first 3, then yes.
> 
> Essentially they would be booking their 4th FP the same way they normally would, only they would be looking specifically for the same Tier 1 at the same time (or within the same FP window) that you have.
> 
> Is that what you're asking?



Let me give the specific example. We are a party of 4. I booked 3 for RnR and two others early in the day ending about 12. I have a TSM booked for 1:00 just for me. My question is can I add them to mine once they have completed the initial 3. So essentially it would be their 4th but my 3rd. 

Not sure if we are talking the same thing but this should make what I'm trying to do easier to understand.  Thanks again!


----------



## mesaboy2

mnmhouston said:


> Let me give the specific example. We are a party of 4. I booked 3 for RnR and two others early in the day ending about 12. I have a TSM booked for 1:00 just for me. My question is can I add them to mine once they have completed the initial 3. So essentially it would be their 4th but my 3rd.
> 
> Not sure if we are talking the same thing but this should make what I'm trying to do easier to understand.  Thanks again!



In theory, yes.  But your expectation for getting TSM in just an hour's time is probably optimistic.  Getting a Tier 1 FP for any particular time day-of is probably optimistic.  You might be better off riding yourself as scheduled and then getting another FP for your entire party, at whatever time *might* open up.


----------



## mnmhouston

Thanks all! We'll see what happens. I've been popping on to MDX for wait times and def seems like having the RnR is best. TSM really not showing more than 40 mins.


----------



## eastendlights

I just made FP for a 12 day onsite stay from 8/30 to 9/10. We have AP's. I also tried to book FP's for next week, just to see availability and received the message that the maximum number of days were already booked. I thought that AP's allowed at least 14 days. We have another trip booked for October 15th. Does this mean I will not be able to book those FP's at the 60 day window and not until we start using the first trip's on a rolling basis? We have a third trip in December that will also overlap with October. If so, this is a real disadvantage to having AP's.


----------



## mesaboy2

eastendlights said:


> I just made FP for a 12 day onsite stay from 8/30 to 9/10. We have AP's. I also tried to book FP's for next week, just to see availability and received the message that the maximum number of days were already booked. *I thought that AP's allowed at least 14 days. *We have another trip booked for October 15th. Does this mean I will not be able to book those FP's at the 60 day window and not until we start using the first trip's on a rolling basis? We have a third trip in December that will also overlap with October. If so, this is a real disadvantage to having AP's.



It's 7 days without an onsite stay, which may extend that number by the length of stay.  Gets a little sketchy for planning FPs with APs and multiple trips planned.


----------



## ThistleMae

Didn't find the answer to this on Page 1:  What if we miss the FP window on one of our FP's.   My understanding is you have to use all three before booking number 4, so can I just go ahead and book another since we never used the first one?  Or should I cancel the first one, if I know we are going to miss it?  What is the best approach?


----------



## MinMou

shruley said:


> That was my experience this morning. I was really surprised. I was up right at my window opening, and was looking 4 days into my stay. Earliest was 12:40pm for Safari. I took it but now thinking I'm going to cancel and change for something in Dinoland instead. We still have 1 that needs to nap, so I can't see that working for us and still getting back for dinner reservations. Because we still have a napper, I wasn't willing to rearrange everything to put it at the very end of our stay because I don't want to give up the morning EMHs, and my family wasn't willing to trade their 3rd MK day for a second day at AK. We will just have to RD FoP, then head straight to Safari I guess. I got everything else I wanted when I wanted, including SDMT, FEA on arrival day, PP. I just never expected Safari to be the thing that put the snafu in my plans!


This may not work for you, but have you considered having one adult stay with the child who must nap, and find a place in the park quiet enough to sleep?  We have one picture from Disneyland where my son was crashed in his stroller while we had lunch in a place with music!  But there are also quiet places in every park.  There's a few mentioned in this article, and some are in Animal Kingdom. https://www.tripsavvy.com/spots-for-naptime-in-disney-world-1514330
I realize that every child is different, but I figured it was worth mentioning in case your child can rest away from a bed/couch.


----------



## OSUZorba

So I have a strategy question. If you prebook all three fast passes, you can only do one per hour, and you can't get a fourth FP+ or a second Tier 1 until you've used all of your original three.

But how about if I only prebooked 1 FP+ for a Tier 1 like Soarin', could I immediately book the next FP+ for a tier 2 after scanning at Soarin'? Thus, allowing be to blow through the first 3 FP+'s in less than 3 hours? I assume I could do this, and after I used the third FP+ I'd be allowed to book a Tier 1 again.


----------



## hiroMYhero

OSUZorba said:


> So I have a strategy question. If you prebook all three fast passes, you can only do one per hour, and you can't get a fourth FP+ or a second Tier 1 until you've used all of your original three.
> 
> But how about if I only prebooked 1 FP+ for a Tier 1 like Soarin', could I immediately book the next FP+ for a tier 2 after scanning at Soarin'? Thus, allowing be to blow through the first 3 FP+'s in less than 3 hours? I assume I could do this, and after I used the third FP+ I'd be allowed to book a Tier 1 again.


Yes you can plan on that but it is dependent upon FP availability.

You can always pre-book 3 and after using FP#1, try to move up #2 and then try moving up #3. At least this way you have 3 choice FPs rather than 2 luck of the draw FPs.


----------



## OSUZorba

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes you can plan on that but it is dependent upon FP availability.
> 
> You can always pre-book 3 and after using FP#1, try to move up #2 and then try moving up #3. At least this way you have 3 choice FPs rather than 2 luck of the draw FPs.



Thanks for the feedback. I had also thought about doing it the way you suggested. I think I will try that. Seems like it'll be a good option in Epcot where all the Tier 2 rides are easy to grab.


----------



## anorman

I am travelling to WDW with my family of 4. Later in the trip my SIL, her daughter and husband will be arriving. We are planning a half day at the MK together and would like to ride 7DMT at the same time. The problem is that her FP+ window is 3:35 to 4:35 pm and ours is 4:40 to 5:40 pm. So technically it doesn't overlap. I have tried several times to modify without success and she is unable to because of a later FP+ selection. 

I know it says in the opening information of this thread that often the CM will let you ride 5 min early or 15 min later than your FP+ window.....has anyone had any experience with this on 7DMT? Her daughter REALLY wants to ride a coaster with my two DDs.


----------



## mesaboy2

Show up right at 4:35p and you should be fine.  Likely good until 4:50p too.


----------



## lovethattink

I'm park hopping for the first time in years today. I have one FP for FoP for late afternoon.  Then we want to go to either Epcot or MK. How/when can I book the FP for the 2nd park?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

lovethattink said:


> I'm park hopping for the first time in years today. I have one FP for FoP for late afternoon.  Then we want to go to either Epcot or MK. How/when can I book the FP for the 2nd park?


As soon as you scan MB to enter FOP FP line.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovethattink said:


> I'm park hopping for the first time in years today. I have one FP for FoP for late afternoon.  Then we want to go to either Epcot or MK. How/when can I book the FP for the 2nd park?


Michelle, if you book a Tier 2 for AK for this morning, as soon as you enter its FP line, you can book FP#3 for Park#2. 

That way you don't have to wait until you enter FoP's line.

Are you going to Epcot tomorrow? If so, can you snap a photo of Patriotic Mickey for me? Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> As soon as you scan MB to enter FOP FP line.





hiroMYhero said:


> Michelle, if you book a Tier 2 for AK for this morning, as soon as you enter its FP line, you can book FP#3 for Park#2.
> 
> That way you don't have to wait until you enter FoP's line.
> 
> Are you going to Epcot tomorrow? If so, can you snap a photo of Patriotic Mickey for me? Thanks!



Thanks! 

DH and ds are still sleeping.  I don't see us getting anywhere til after lunch.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovethattink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> DH and ds are still sleeping.  I don't see us getting anywhere til after lunch.


Book something close for around the time you arrive, tap the FP touchpoint and then walk away. You'll be able to book FP#3 as soon as you do that - the system just needs to know you are in the park.


----------



## ThistleMae

hiroMYhero said:


> Book something close for around the time you arrive, tap the FP touchpoint and then walk away. You'll be able to book FP#3 as soon as you do that - the system just needs to know you are in the park.


I still have a question about this...suppose you miss the time slot for your FP...can you book another one and would this be considered one of your 3...or can you go to another park and call it 4?


----------



## siskaren

ThistleMae said:


> I still have a question about this...suppose you miss the time slot for your FP...can you book another one and would this be considered one of your 3...or can you go to another park and call it 4?



Per post #7:

*One additional FP can be selected per guest, subject to availability, using the MDX app or website or at any in-park kiosk once all prebooked FPs are used or expire. When that FP is used or expires, another FP can be scheduled and used (and so on).*


----------



## hiroMYhero

ThistleMae said:


> I still have a question about this...suppose you miss the time slot for your FP...can you book another one and would this be considered one of your 3...or can you go to another park and call it 4?


If you miss one, you can still Cancel it to open up a slot for the same park or your hopping park.

Or, leave it expired and it counts as using one of your pre-booked FPs.

See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in mesa's Signature. Posts in the Addendum explain how to book for hopping and to acquire another Tier 1 quickly. Always use the "+" in the app to add in FPs when in the park.


----------



## ThistleMae

hiroMYhero said:


> If you miss one, you can still Cancel it to open up a slot for the same park or your hopping park.
> 
> Or, leave it expired and it counts as using one of your pre-booked FPs.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in mesa's Signature. Posts in the Addendum explain how to book for hopping and to acquire another Tier 1 quickly. Always use the "+" in the app to add in FPs when in the park.


Alrighty, thanks, I think I get it now.  I missed the "or expired" part.  I've played around with the FP site already and I think I have that dialed.  I just wasn't sure about the one we may not end up using, say for example we decide to go into a line that ends up being longer than expected and we can't make our FP time.  I appreciate the info very much.


----------



## ThistleMae

Have folks had any luck with getting a 4th FP for something they actually wanted at the end of the night?  Last time we were there the rides we really wanted were not available.


----------



## CJK

Quick question. Some friends are staying onsite for 4 nights, followed by an offsite stay for 4 nights. The onsite portion of their trip is a room only reservation, and park tickets are already purchased and linked to their MDE. When they reach 60 days before the onsite portion of the trip, will they be able to book fast passes for their onsite portion AND offsite portion?


----------



## siskaren

CJK said:


> Quick question. Some friends are staying onsite for 4 nights, followed by an offsite stay for 4 nights. The onsite portion of their trip is a room only reservation, and park tickets are already purchased and linked to their MDE. When they reach 60 days before the onsite portion of the trip, will they be able to book fast passes for their onsite portion AND offsite portion?



Per post #4:


Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Quick question. Some friends are staying onsite for 4 nights, followed by an offsite stay for 4 nights. The onsite portion of their trip is a room only reservation, and park tickets are already purchased and linked to their MDE. When they reach 60 days before the onsite portion of the trip, will they be able to book fast passes for their onsite portion AND offsite portion?


For each offsite park day, they'll be able to book at exactly 60-days out.

The FP booking window begins rolling with the first offsite park day. See mesa's Split Stay section linked in his Signature.


----------



## ELSA711

ThistleMae said:


> Have folks had any luck with getting a 4th FP for something they actually wanted at the end of the night?  Last time we were there the rides we really wanted were not available.


I guess that depends on what you want.
Only ones we couldn't get as a 4th was 7DMT and Pandora rides


----------



## ThistleMae

ELSA711 said:


> I guess that depends on what you want.
> Only ones we couldn't get as a 4th was 7DMT and Pandora rides


Yeah, I figured as much for Pandora, but surprised by 7DMT.  Thnks.


----------



## Day-Day

anorman said:


> I am travelling to WDW with my family of 4. Later in the trip my SIL, her daughter and husband will be arriving. We are planning a half day at the MK together and would like to ride 7DMT at the same time. The problem is that her FP+ window is 3:35 to 4:35 pm and ours is 4:40 to 5:40 pm. So technically it doesn't overlap. I have tried several times to modify without success and she is unable to because of a later FP+ selection.
> 
> I know it says in the opening information of this thread that often the CM will let you ride 5 min early or 15 min later than your FP+ window.....has anyone had any experience with this on 7DMT? Her daughter REALLY wants to ride a coaster with my two DDs.



We have used FP five minutes early on 7DMT.  Even if for some reason you cannot use yours early, your SIL can use hers at the end of her time window and wait 5 minutes in the queue.  She can allow others to pass until you are able to get in line.


----------



## Djscarlette

We check in to the POR on a Wednesday and plan to go to AK on Friday. I plan to make our FP at 60 days from check in. Anybody have trouble getting FP+ for FoP with such a short grace period at 60 days? I'm worried that they will all be gone even at 62 days out.


----------



## MinnieWebster

Djscarlette said:


> We check in to the POR on a Wednesday and plan to go to AK on Friday. I plan to make our FP at 60 days from check in. Anybody have trouble getting FP+ for FoP with such a short grace period at 60 days? I'm worried that they will all be gone even at 62 days out.


We booked ours last week, and FOP was not available at all for our first AK day, which was 62 days from booking. We found late afternoon (4:45pm) for day 64.


----------



## anorman

Day-Day said:


> We have used FP five minutes early on 7DMT.  Even if for some reason you cannot use yours early, your SIL can use hers at the end of her time window and wait 5 minutes in the queue.  She can allow others to pass until you are able to get in line.


Yes.  We were considering this as our backup plan....thanks!


----------



## Daisy_Dude

I apologize if this question has already been asked...but I couldn't find it specifically referred to anywhere in this thread (if it was, I must have overlooked it).

Can FastPasses be used for any of the character meet n' greets / photo-ops?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Daisy_Dude said:


> I apologize if this question has already been asked...but I couldn't find it specifically referred to anywhere in this thread (if it was, I must have overlooked it).
> 
> Can FastPasses be used for any of the character meet n' greets / photo-ops?


Yes. Mesa has them listed in the Suggested Priorities section.

Here's the condensed version:
MK - Mickey, Tink, Princess Fairytale Hall, Ariel
Epcot - Character Spot: Mickey, Minnie, Goofy
AK - Mic and Min together at Adventurers Outpost


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Just double checking, you can't get repeat fastpasses on the same day? Tried today at Animal kingdom & couldn't


----------



## mesaboy2

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Just double checking, you can't get repeat fastpasses on the same day? Tried today at Animal kingdom & couldn't



You can after the first three.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

mesaboy2 said:


> You can after the first three.


I tried multiple times & it wouldn't let me. I got 10 extra fastpasses at Magic kingdom on Sunday, so I know how to work MDE, just couldn't ever get 2 Safari fastpasses.


----------



## Djscarlette

MinnieWebster said:


> We booked ours last week, and FOP was not available at all for our first AK day, which was 62 days from booking. We found late afternoon (4:45pm) for day 64.


Dang! I was figuring that would be the case. Did the na'vi river have fast passes available? I figured we'd fast pass one and rope drop the other... but I'm sure that's everyone plan.


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

marshallandcartersmo said:


> I tried multiple times & it wouldn't let me. I got 10 extra fastpasses at Magic kingdom on Sunday, so I know how to work MDE, just couldn't ever get 2 Safari fastpasses.


Had one of your original three FPs become an anytime FP that you then used due to the ride being down at some point? If so that may be why it would not let you book safari again.


----------



## MinnieWebster

Djscarlette said:


> Dang! I was figuring that would be the case. Did the na'vi river have fast passes available? I figured we'd fast pass one and rope drop the other... but I'm sure that's everyone plan.


Yes, we were able to get Na'vi River Journey for day 62. We took the earliest we saw available, which was 11:55am. (We are a party of 2)


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Had one of your original three FPs become an anytime FP that you then used due to the ride being down at some point? If so that may be why it would not let you book safari again.


That's exactly what it was! Happened to us again at EPCOT. Guest services had to fix it for me, it had screwed up my ability to get any others outside our tier. They gave each family member an anytime FP to use to make up for it


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Is there a way to see what fastpasses are available at a park when you already have fastpasses booked for the same day at a different park?
We're thinking of swapping parks but want to see what fastpasses are available first
Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Is there a way to see what fastpasses are available at a park when you already have fastpasses booked for the same day at a different park?
> We're thinking of swapping parks but want to see what fastpasses are available first
> Thanks



See Post #2 in the Addendum, linked to in my signature below.


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

marshallandcartersmo said:


> That's exactly what it was! Happened to us again at EPCOT. Guest services had to fix it for me, it had screwed up my ability to get any others outside our tier. They gave each family member an anytime FP to use to make up for it


I'm not sure why but when you get an anytime FP, even when you use it, it's like the system doesn't fully get it. So I think you can usually then book a fourth FP but not for a ride you've already ridden. Not sure of all the details but there's some glitch when you get anytime FPs.


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

mesaboy2 said:


> See Post #2 in the Addendum, linked to in my signature below.


Thanks, we tried that and it's giving us "remove from party" "selection already at another park" messages, and even when we do that, it takes us back to the choosing a park, then back to the same messages
Probably doesn't help we're on phones


----------



## hiroMYhero

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Thanks, we tried that and it's giving us "remove from party" "selection already at another park" messages, and even when we do that, it takes us back to the choosing a park, then back to the same messages
> Probably doesn't help we're on phones


The directions are written for using the app.
"+" and then choose guests and continue through any Warnings. It'll allow you to check without losing any booked FPs.


----------



## Cluelyss

marshallandcartersmo said:


> I tried multiple times & it wouldn't let me. I got 10 extra fastpasses at Magic kingdom on Sunday, so I know how to work MDE, just couldn't ever get 2 Safari fastpasses.


It's possible safari was completely booked.


----------



## mnmhouston

Saturday 9/2 Extra Magic Morning Safari or Kali FP?  Currently booked for safari but am seeing higher wait times for Kali.

Last week of August Epcot Soarin or Test Track?  Again Booked for soarin but seeing higher wait times for TT.

TIA for any thoughts/advice on these.


----------



## hayesdvc

I have a MYW ticket for 7 days that I will bridge for two more days for a total park days of 9.

My problem is how can I make 9 days of FP+ at my 60 day mark before I upgrade the ticket to 9 days?

Any thoughts are appreciated !


----------



## mesaboy2

hayesdvc said:


> I have a MYW ticket for 7 days that I will bridge for two more days for a total park days of 9.
> 
> My problem is how can I make 9 days of FP+ at my 60 day mark before I upgrade the ticket to 9 days?
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated !



You cannot, sorry.


----------



## hayesdvc

mesaboy2 said:


> You cannot, sorry.



Will the following solve my problem?  I actually am holding onto two tickets but only plan on using the one as noted.  Can I make FP+ on the ticket I am not going to use for the extra two days at the 60 day mark and when I upgrade the other ticket to a 9 day ticket, move the FP+ to the person in MDE with the 9 day ticket?


----------



## runwad

hayesdvc said:


> Will the following solve my problem?  I actually am holding onto two tickets but only plan on using the one as noted.  Can I make FP+ on the ticket I am not going to use for the extra two days at the 60 day mark and when I upgrade the other ticket to a 9 day ticket, move the FP+ to the person in MDE with the 9 day ticket?


Yes! This would be a legitimate use of the Change Party feature in MDE .


----------



## hiroMYhero

hayesdvc said:


> Will the following solve my problem?  I actually am holding onto two tickets but only plan on using the one as noted.  Can I make FP+ on the ticket I am not going to use for the extra two days at the 60 day mark and when I upgrade the other ticket to a 9 day ticket, move the FP+ to the person in MDE with the 9 day ticket?


You can't  move FPs but you can do this:
Reassign your tickets - move the new 9-day tickets to the correct people.

Reassign the "not to be used tickets" to other people who won't enter the park.

ETA: Change Party as @runwad stated does work but it's easier to reassign tickets.


----------



## hayesdvc

hiroMYhero said:


> You can't  move FPs but you can do this:
> Reassign your tickets - move the new 9-day tickets to the correct people.
> 
> Reassign the "not to be used tickets" to other people who won't enter the park.
> 
> ETA: Change Party as @runwad stated does work but it's easier to reassign tickets.



I would not be able to reassign the 9 day ticket since when I add the two days, it would have already been used.  Right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hayesdvc said:


> I would not be able to reassign the 9 day ticket since when I add the two days, it would have already been used.  Right?


You can upgrade when you arrive before first use.

You can do this:
- link the 7-day ticket to the people going into the parks
- link the extra tickets to the people going into the parks

The day that you will upgrade your 7-day tickets before you enter the first park, reassign/move the extra tickets to other people and then add the two days to the 7-day tickets. You won't lose any FPs.


----------



## Imamom2

Is there a chart for the 60 day window?  We are there Sept. 20th - I say we can book July 22nd and my DH says we book July 23rd.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Imamom2 said:


> Is there a chart for the 60 day window?  We are there Sept. 20th - I say we can book July 22nd and my DH says we book July 23rd.


I asked Siri and she agrees with you: July 22nd - window opens at 7:00a.


----------



## CJK

Imamom2 said:


> Is there a chart for the 60 day window? We are there Sept. 20th - I say we can book July 22nd and my DH says we book July 23rd.


July 22nd for a Sept. 20th arrival.


----------



## Imamom2

Thanks! Love that you asked Siri - I forget how smart she is!


----------



## MikeF;NJ

Imamom2 said:


> Is there a chart for the 60 day window?  We are there Sept. 20th - I say we can book July 22nd and my DH says we book July 23rd.


My guess is your husband made the same mistake I did.  When counting backwards 60 days from Sept. 20, I started on Sept 20. WRONG.  I think we can all agree that 3 days before Sept. 20 is Sept. 17, but if I started counting on Sept. 20, I would get "Sept. 20", "Sept. 19", "Sept. 18" and think the answer was Sept. 18.  As far as I can tell, you are correct and it is July 22 for your booking window.


----------



## bluecastle

I find this site to be very helpful for calculating backwards for Disney dates. 

https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

hayesdvc said:


> Will the following solve my problem?  I actually am holding onto two tickets but only plan on using the one as noted.  Can I make FP+ on the ticket I am not going to use for the extra two days at the 60 day mark and when I upgrade the other ticket to a 9 day ticket, move the FP+ to the person in MDE with the 9 day ticket?


If each person has 2 tickets under their profile (a 7 day and a 2 day), then at the 60 day mark (as you are an onsite guest), you will be able to make 9 days of FP for the length of your stay.  No need to move tickets or anything.  The FP system doesn't ask you which tickets you want to use for a FP, when you have more than 1 in your account.  It just checks for the number of days you are eligible to have FP.

I just did this myself.  Have 2 military salute 5 day tickets per profile (it's cheaper than a 10 day).  At my 60 day window, I simply made 10 days of FPs.

When you arrive you can upgrade your tickets, and you will be set.  However... and this is VERY IMPORTANT.  Make sure you go to guest services and have the tickets prioritized correctly before you enter the parks the first day!  To make sure you use the right ticket.  You can also upgrade your tickets at that time.

I would also double check the right ticket was used.

Alternatively, once you upgrade to the 9 day tickets, you can move the 2 day tickets to a place holder profile, and not worry about
using the wrong tickets. As you will still have 9 days of tickets, your FP should be ok.


----------



## hayesdvc

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> If each person has 2 tickets under their profile (a 7 day and a 2 day), then at the 60 day mark (as you are an onsite guest), you will be able to make 9 days of FP for the length of your stay.  No need to move tickets or anything.  The FP system doesn't ask you which tickets you want to use for a FP, when you have more than 1 in your account.  It just checks for the number of days you are eligible to have FP.
> 
> I just did this myself.  Have 2 military salute 5 day tickets per profile (it's cheaper than a 10 day).  At my 60 day window, I simply made 10 days of FPs.
> 
> When you arrive you can upgrade your tickets, and you will be set.  However... and this is VERY IMPORTANT.  Make sure you go to guest services and have the tickets prioritized correctly before you enter the parks the first day!  To make sure you use the right ticket.  You can also upgrade your tickets at that time.
> 
> I would also double check the right ticket was used.
> 
> Alternatively, once you upgrade to the 9 day tickets, you can move the 2 day tickets to a place holder profile, and not worry about
> using the wrong tickets. As you will still have 9 days of tickets, your FP should be ok.



Everyone in MDE has an AP associated with their name except for one which I got the 7 day ticket (cheaper to bridge to 9).  How does this change your advise?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

hayesdvc said:


> Everyone in MDE has an AP associated with their name except for one which I got the 7 day ticket (cheaper to bridge to 9).  How does this change your advise?


Those with the AP should be all set.  Just need to do what I suggested for the extra person.  I assume the extra ticket is not for the person using the 7 day? And the extra ticket is for at least 2 days?

I don't see how it changes anything.  You'll need to visit guest services before entering the park the first time to make sure the correct ticket is used, at a minimum.  While there, might as well do the upgrade.  After doing the upgrade, you can move the extra ticket to where it belongs.  You just can't have more days of FP attached to a profile then you have number of days of tickets attached to it.


----------



## Skippyboo

Imamom2 said:


> Is there a chart for the 60 day window?  We are there Sept. 20th - I say we can book July 22nd and my DH says we book July 23rd.



It is the 22nd. My first day is September 21 and my window opens July 23. The date of your opening of the Fast Pass window is in the back of the booklet that Disney sends. Kenny the Pirate crowd calendar also are nice. It lists the 180, 60, 30 dates plus park hours and EMH.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Imamom2 said:


> Is there a chart for the 60 day window?  We are there Sept. 20th - I say we can book July 22nd and my DH says we book July 23rd.


MDE also had a trip countdown. When it hits 60, then that is your FP day.


----------



## AngiTN

Imamom2 said:


> Is there a chart for the 60 day window?  We are there Sept. 20th - I say we can book July 22nd and my DH says we book July 23rd.


Kenny the Pirate has all the important dates on his Crowd Calendar. 
180 for ADR
60 for on site FP
30 for off site FP
Nice to have them at a glance


----------



## nicolispicoli

Is there a place where you can see what the MDE site or app is like without directly having access? I have awhile before we can book things for our February trip (we'll be able to at 30 days out being offsite), but it would be nice to get acquainted with the site and it's hard to do since you can't access the fastpass portion without having tickets to attach to it. I tried to use google images to get a feel, but I thought there might be a guide floating around somewhere.  

Also, I'll be booking everything for our party of 11. We'll have 3 days in the parks and wondering if what I have planned is even doable or if I should be breaking the group up into the smaller families in hopes of obtaining the fastpasses we're looking for. Note: I know the days we'll be there are all busy and that us being a large group booking 30 days out already puts us in a bad spot. 

This is what I have hopes for during our trip (2/19-2/21) with two days at MK and one at AK. There is no rhyme or reason why I put them where I did under days, it doesn't matter what order or days we do the rides or parks:

MK day 1: BTMRR, Space Mountain, Haunted Mansion
MK day 2: SDMT, Splash Mountain, Pirates 
AK:  FOP or Navi (if even possible), Everest, Safari


----------



## AngiTN

nicolispicoli said:


> Is there a place where you can see what the MDE site or app is like without directly having access? I have awhile before we can book things for our February trip (we'll be able to at 30 days out being offsite), but it would be nice to get acquainted with the site and it's hard to do since you can't access the fastpass portion without having tickets to attach to it. I tried to use google images to get a feel, but I thought there might be a guide floating around somewhere.


Not other than looking around for you tube videos that people post or something like that. I'm sure someone has made one but Google would be the place to look


----------



## rotlex

Wondering if someone here can answer this.  I am seriously frustrated!  I phoned Disney the other day and had my sons age changed to be 10+ for the dining plan.  When they did this, something happened and it un-linked his tickets from the system and he "lost" the fast passes we made at the 60 day mark!  I phoned them and I'm being told there is nothing they can do about it?!?!  Anyone have any experience with this?  Do I just need to escalate to management or get through to the right person?  We are a party of 8 and everything was set perfectly until this.  (And were only 5 weeks until getting down there).
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

rotlex said:


> Wondering if someone here can answer this.  I am seriously frustrated!  I phoned Disney the other day and had my sons age changed to be 10+ for the dining plan.  When they did this, something happened and it un-linked his tickets from the system and he "lost" the fast passes we made at the 60 day mark!  I phoned them and I'm being told there is nothing they can do about it?!?!  Anyone have any experience with this?  Do I just need to escalate to management or get through to the right person?  We are a party of 8 and everything was set perfectly until this.  (And were only 5 weeks until getting down there).
> Thanks!


Call IT and ask for their assistance. While you are on hold, you can go to each booked FP and "Change Party" to add him on to the FP party. The system will add him if there is room.

Or, attempt to book FPs for only him that overlap the window of each of your pre-booked FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

nicolispicoli said:


> Is there a place where you can see what the MDE site or app is like without directly having access? I have awhile before we can book things for our February trip (we'll be able to at 30 days out being offsite), but it would be nice to get acquainted with the site and it's hard to do since you can't access the fastpass portion without having tickets to attach to it. I tried to use google images to get a feel, but I thought there might be a guide floating around somewhere.
> 
> Also, I'll be booking everything for our party of 11. We'll have 3 days in the parks and wondering if what I have planned is even doable or if I should be breaking the group up into the smaller families in hopes of obtaining the fastpasses we're looking for. Note: I know the days we'll be there are all busy and that us being a large group booking 30 days out already puts us in a bad spot.
> 
> This is what I have hopes for during our trip (2/19-2/21) with two days at MK and one at AK. There is no rhyme or reason why I put them where I did under days, it doesn't matter what order or days we do the rides or parks:
> 
> MK day 1: BTMRR, Space Mountain, Haunted Mansion
> MK day 2: SDMT, Splash Mountain, Pirates
> AK:  FOP or Navi (if even possible), Everest, Safari


If you already have some of your tickets purchased, link them to your MDE account and practice booking FPs.

After you've booked a few practice FPs, go back and Cancel each FP.


----------



## ThistleMae

nicolispicoli said:


> Is there a place where you can see what the MDE site or app is like without directly having access? I have awhile before we can book things for our February trip (we'll be able to at 30 days out being offsite), but it would be nice to get acquainted with the site and it's hard to do since you can't access the fastpass portion without having tickets to attach to it. I tried to use google images to get a feel, but I thought there might be a guide floating around somewhere.
> 
> Also, I'll be booking everything for our party of 11. We'll have 3 days in the parks and wondering if what I have planned is even doable or if I should be breaking the group up into the smaller families in hopes of obtaining the fastpasses we're looking for. Note: I know the days we'll be there are all busy and that us being a large group booking 30 days out already puts us in a bad spot.
> 
> This is what I have hopes for during our trip (2/19-2/21) with two days at MK and one at AK. There is no rhyme or reason why I put them where I did under days, it doesn't matter what order or days we do the rides or parks:
> 
> MK day 1: BTMRR, Space Mountain, Haunted Mansion
> MK day 2: SDMT, Splash Mountain, Pirates
> AK:  FOP or Navi (if even possible), Everest, Safari


At 30 days out there were only two rides I couldn't get...FOP...no surprise there.  And Soarin', which was really surprising!  I did go on every morning right at 7 a.m.  I did get Navi and River of lights with no problem but again, you should go on right at 7 a.m. the openings went really fast after that.


----------



## rotlex

hiroMYhero said:


> Call IT and ask for their assistance. While you are on hold, you can go to each booked FP and "Change Party" to add him on to the FP party. The system will add him if there is room.
> 
> Or, attempt to book FPs for only him that overlap the window of each of your pre-booked FPs.



Wanted to follow up to say thanks for the response, and to update my original post.

In a nutshell, it took a dozen phone calls and 3 days of calling to finally get this issue fixed.  Someone was able to finally just add my sons FP+ reservations back to his tickets by looking at what the rest of our group had setup.  I'm glad it's fixed, but honestly, this is why people are saying Disney customer service is going down hill.  It was ludicrous to have to go through this to fix this issue that was something caused by a phone rep goofing something up.  I was initially told they can't fix it.  That was obviously a line someone was feeding me just to get rid of me.  Frustrating, but at least things are right again.


----------



## doconeill

For calculating 60 days in your head, it isn't too hard. Using Sept 20th as the example...

"2 months" prior to Sept 20th is July 20th.

Move one day forward for each 31st before the check-in date. So, there is a July 31st and an August 31st before September 20th, so we move up to July 22nd.

If the end of February is involved, then move BACK two dates, unless it is a leap year, then move back one.

Works for the 180 calculation as well, but just more months...

Or use the various tools. I've got one for Fastpasses and one for Dining.


----------



## AngiTN

doconeill said:


> For calculating 60 days in your head, it isn't too hard. Using Sept 20th as the example...
> 
> "2 months" prior to Sept 20th is July 20th.
> 
> Move one day forward for each 31st before the check-in date. So, there is a July 31st and an August 31st before September 20th, so we move up to July 22nd.
> 
> If the end of February is involved, then move BACK two dates, unless it is a leap year, then move back one.
> 
> Works for the 180 calculation as well, but just more months...
> 
> Or use the various tools. I've got one for Fastpasses and one for Dining.


You lost me at "in your head"


----------



## Dan Murphy

doconeill said:


> For calculating 60 days in your head, it isn't too hard. Using Sept 20th as the example...
> 
> "2 months" prior to Sept 20th is July 20th.
> 
> Move one day forward for each 31st before the check-in date. So, there is a July 31st and an August 31st before September 20th, so we move up to July 22nd.
> 
> If the end of February is involved, then move BACK two dates, unless it is a leap year, then move back one.
> 
> Works for the 180 calculation as well, but just more months...
> 
> Or use the various tools. I've got one for Fastpasses and one for Dining.


I prefer using your calculators or similar, Brian.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Dan Murphy said:


> I prefer using your calculators or similar, Brian.


Or everyone could just pm @doconeill to use his internal calculator


----------



## cindyfan

Sorry if this has been asked & answered.... but I tried to search but couldn't find my answer...
Does anyone have an actual chart or calculator that will give the date for Fast Pass 60 day out?

You know.... so if I punch in a date it will give me the Fast pass date.


----------



## mesaboy2

cindyfan said:


> Sorry if this has been asked & answered.... but I tried to search but couldn't find my answer...
> Does anyone have an actual chart or calculator that will give the date for Fast Pass 60 day out?
> 
> You know.... so if I punch in a date it will give me the Fast pass date.



Recent posts on the subject:



bluecastle said:


> I find this site to be very helpful for calculating backwards for Disney dates.
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html





PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> MDE also had a trip countdown. When it hits 60, then that is your FP day.





AngiTN said:


> Kenny the Pirate has all the important dates on his Crowd Calendar.
> 180 for ADR
> 60 for on site FP
> 30 for off site FP
> Nice to have them at a glance





doconeill said:


> For calculating 60 days in your head, it isn't too hard. Using Sept 20th as the example...
> 
> "2 months" prior to Sept 20th is July 20th.
> 
> Move one day forward for each 31st before the check-in date. So, there is a July 31st and an August 31st before September 20th, so we move up to July 22nd.
> 
> If the end of February is involved, then move BACK two dates, unless it is a leap year, then move back one.
> 
> Works for the 180 calculation as well, but just more months...
> 
> Or use the various tools. I've got one for Fastpasses and one for Dining.


----------



## cindyfan

mesaboy2 said:


> Recent posts on the subject:


Sorry...... just didn't see these..... long day yesterday and didn't read more recent posts!   I looked through the info on the first pages and tried the search.  
Thanks!!  appreciate it!!


----------



## garada3

Help PLEASE!

My cousin called me today asking for advice about WDW.  She leaves tomorrow as the result of a last minute invite to provide childcare while her friend is at an offsite convention during the day.

They are getting late entry convention tickets.  When I asked her what FP+ they had, she had no idea what I was talking about.  She did say they get their tickets when they arrive at the offsite convention but couldn't tell me if it was a multi-day ticket or single day tickets.

If it is a multi-day ticket, can she can link it to MDE once they have the tickets and then proceed to schedule FP+ for each day?

If it is a series of single day tickets, can these be linked to MDE to make same day fast passes once in the parks each day via the app or will she have to use the kiosks?

I am clueless about single day tickets!  I tried searching this forum and apparently I am clueless about that too.

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

garada3 said:


> Help PLEASE!
> 
> My cousin called me today asking for advice about WDW.  She leaves tomorrow as the result of a last minute invite to provide childcare while her friend is at an offsite convention during the day.
> 
> They are getting late entry convention tickets.  When I asked her what FP+ they had, she had no idea what I was talking about.  She did say they get their tickets when they arrive at the offsite convention but couldn't tell me if it was a multi-day ticket or single day tickets.
> 
> If it is a multi-day ticket, can she can link it to MDE once they have the tickets and then proceed to schedule FP+ for each day?
> 
> If it is a series of single day tickets, can these be linked to MDE to make same day fast passes once in the parks each day via the app or will she have to use the kiosks?
> 
> I am clueless about single day tickets!  I tried searching this forum and apparently I am clueless about that too.
> 
> Thank you!


Whether it's a multi-day ticket or a number of single-day tickets, all can be linked to the correct MDE Profiles and FPs can be pre-booked for the total number of days. 

They don't have to wait until the day-of to book FPs except for possibly the first park day.


----------



## samara

Apologies in advance but can't seem to find my specific question...I'm sure it's here somewhere and I'm just not looking in the right place!  I know that you can only book Fastpasses in one park per day but does this necessarily apply to the group or just per person?  My party will be splitting up and going to different parks on different days.  Is there anyway to plan Fastpasses in this situation?  Nyoom appreciate any assistance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

samara said:


> Apologies in advance but can't seem to find my specific question...I'm sure it's here somewhere and I'm just not looking in the right place!  I know that you can only book Fastpasses in one park per day but does this necessarily apply to the group or just per person?  My party will be splitting up and going to different parks on different days.  Is there anyway to plan Fastpasses in this situation?  Nyoom appreciate any assistance!


When your FP booking window opens, you can pick and choose which people need FPs and then choose which park.

If people are park hopping, you can use the park hopping strategies listed in this FP FAQ Addendum:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## garada3

hiroMYhero said:


> Whether it's a multi-day ticket or a number of single-day tickets, all can be linked to the correct MDE Profiles and FPs can be pre-booked for the total number of days.
> 
> They don't have to wait until the day-of to book FPs except for possibly the first park day.




Thank you!


----------



## megdreamer1

I just spoke  to a cm and was  told I can't make fast pass selections for Halloween party between 4 and 7pm.  She also said regular day guests will leave at  6pm.  Is this correct?


----------



## doconeill

megdreamer1 said:


> I just spoke  to a cm and was  told I can't make fast pass selections for Halloween party between 4 and 7pm.  She also said regular day guests will leave at  6pm.  Is this correct?



Phone CMs aren't always knowledgeable on the processes around party nights.

Yes, you can make the FP+ selections during that time, although I think the last window is at 6pm?

Non-party guests are directed to leave the park at 7pm. They don't "clear the park" like the used to many years ago.


----------



## CarolynFH

doconeill said:


> Phone CMs aren't always knowledgeable on the processes around party nights.
> 
> Yes, you can make the FP+ selections during that time, although I think the last window is at 6pm?
> 
> Non-party guests are directed to leave the park at 7pm. They don't "clear the park" like the used to many years ago.



MK closure on party nights is listed as 6:00 PM this year, so it seems they do plan to clear the park of non-party guests before 7:00. I don't know what this does to FP booking windows.


----------



## megdreamer1

doconeill said:


> Phone CMs aren't always knowledgeable on the processes around party nights.
> 
> Yes, you can make the FP+ selections during that time, although I think the last window is at 6pm?
> 
> Non-party guests are directed to leave the park at 7pm. They don't "clear the park" like the used to many years ago.


Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

CarolynFH said:


> MK closure on party nights is listed as 6:00 PM this year, so it seems they do plan to clear the park of non-party guests before 7:00. I don't know what this does to FP booking windows.



Interesting...that's new...


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

CarolynFH said:


> MK closure on party nights is listed as 6:00 PM this year, so it seems they do plan to clear the park of non-party guests before 7:00. I don't know what this does to FP booking windows.


They are closing at 6pm only for the Christmas party nights, not on the Halloween party nights. for MNSSHP nights this year it is still a 7pm close and they are not clearing the park. And you can use your MNSSHP ticket to book FP+ selections, I just did this Sunday myself when my window opened. I did 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30pm for mine.


----------



## CarolynFH

prettypatchesmsu said:


> They are closing at 6pm only for the Christmas party nights, not on the Halloween party nights. for MNSSHP nights this year it is still a 7pm close and they are not clearing the park. And you can use your MNSSHP ticket to book FP+ selections, I just did this Sunday myself when my window opened. I did 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30pm for mine.



Thanks. We'll be there in December but not during Halloween party time so I haven't followed those park schedules at all. Sorry for confusing the issue!


----------



## mesaboy2

Post #10:


mesaboy2 said:


> *Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*
> 
> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during Extra Magic Hours.*
> 
> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket special access hours such as those provided by Disney Early Morning Magic Hours or Disney After Hours.*
> 
> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.*  However, *party tickets can be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p*.  Note that in past seasons Disney has canceled any FPs whose windows ended at 6:30p or later, therefore *it is recommended to schedule these 3 FPs back-to-back between 3:30p and 6:30p*.  These FPs are not in addition to the 3 other FPs that a guest may already have scheduled that day using a regular park ticket, since the MDX system allows a maximum of 3 FPs per guest per day per account.  *Early reports are that for this year's MVMCPs only (and not MNSSHPs), attractions will close to day guests at 6:00p.  If true, it is unclear if party guests will be able to be schedule FPs using only party tickets.  At best, I would expect the maximum number of FPs that could be scheduled would reduce to 2.  This bullet point will be updated as new information warrants.*
> 
> - *Additional FP attractions are offered for some seasonal shows.*  In the tiered parks (Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom), these FPs are integrated into the existing tiering system and can appear as Group 1 or Group 2 attractions.
> 
> - *The MDX system will not allow a guest to schedule FP for an attraction scheduled for refurbishment on that day.*  Changes to attraction refurbishment schedules are often unpredictable and can occur on short notice, even after a guest has scheduled FP for that attraction.  In this case, MDX may send an email to the account holder to alert them of their options.
> 
> - If an attraction undergoes a long refurbishment, *FPs will often be available to schedule once Disney announces the attraction’s reopening date*.  Disney’s refurbishment schedule and official announcements are often unpredictable however, so unfortunately there is no concrete answer to when FPs will open in these cases.
> 
> - Similarly, *FPs for any new attraction may or may not be available to schedule once Disney announces the attraction’s opening date*.  FPs may not be released for a new attraction until just days before or even after the attraction is open.  *Guests wishing to schedule FPs for new attractions will need to remain vigilant* once their booking windows open, and can assume that these attractions will be very popular FP choices.


----------



## bbsearchlight

Hi, a quick question. I have a 10 day non expiring ticket in my account which I bought a number of years ago and I also have a 4 park magic ticket which I bought this year. When I choose, fastpass+ options, how do I make sure it goes on the 4 park magic ticket and not the  older 10 day non expiring ticket? I don't see anywhere in the my Disney account where it tells you which ticket to put it on?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

bbsearchlight said:


> Hi, a quick question. I have a 10 day non expiring ticket in my account which I bought a number of years ago and I also have a 4 park magic ticket which I bought this year. When I choose, fastpass+ options, how do I make sure it goes on the 4 park magic ticket and not the  older 10 day non expiring ticket? I don't see anywhere in the my Disney account where it tells you which ticket to put it on?


FP are attached to the profile, not specific tickets. When you go to make fp, the system checks for eligibility but doesn't attach a specific ticket.  As long as the profile with the fp has a ticket attached and a ticket on the profile is used to enter the park you are good. Doesn't matter which ticket on the profile is actually used.


----------



## otg

Sorry if this has been asked. If I'm park hopping and I only pre book one FP for test track as soon as I use that pass can I book two more at mk for that night or only one at a time?


----------



## mesaboy2

otg said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. If I'm park hopping and I only pre book one FP for test track as soon as I use that pass can I book two more at mk for that night or only one at a time?



You can do two more.  From the Addendum, Post #4:


Cluelyss said:


> *PARK HOPPING
> 
> Booking a FP+ for another park while in the first park:*
> (test credit to @marciemi)
> 
> *When 3 FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> With the new updates to the FP+ system as of April 2016, in addition to booking your 4th FP+ of the day on your phone (instead of a kiosk), you can now book FP+ for a different park than the one you’re in. If you have booked 3 FP+ for the first park, as soon as you scan at the first touchpoint to get in the FP+ line for your third FP+, you can then make a 4th FP+, either for the same park, or for another park. Be sure to allow yourself enough travel time for travel between parks when selecting your time.
> 
> *When*_*2 or less FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> Additionally, the new changes allow you to book fewer than three FP+ and once you scan the first FP+ (from within the first park), you can at that point make FP+ selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP+ remaining in the first park.
> 
> This can be especially helpful for Tiered parks – if for example you wish to hit Epcot at rope drop, use only a Tier 1 FP+ and then still have 2 more FP+ for another park later in the day.
> 
> Additionally, there is no restriction on Tier requirements BETWEEN PARKS during one day. So if you use a Tier 1 at Epcot you can then book a second Tier 1 at HS immediately upon scanning – Also, you can even book your remaining two FP+ at two different parks if you would like!
> 
> NOTE: Splitting FP+ between parks or booking for another park can NOT be done until the same day, AFTER you have already scanned your card/MB at the first FP+ Mickey head to “prove” to the system that you’re in a park.
> 
> You cannot book for 2 different parks in advance or even on the same day until you have scanned your first FP+ (not just gotten into the park).


----------



## Junebugwv

Info found.


----------



## eddyeddy

I just want to thanks mesaboy2 for all the info on this thread. Can't find a more complete guide elsewhere in the web. 

Got all FP+ requested by family, including FoP.


----------



## Tom Cottone

This maybe unethical but I apologize in advance if it is.
If I have a 3 night package with 3 day ticket with park hopper. If I add a 10 night RO that overlaps the 3 night (lets say 3 night is 7th thru 10th and RO is 1st thru 10th) Will i be able to stack the FPs the last 3 nights. If I cancel the RO after the 60 day window opens for the 3 night pkg, will the FPs also get canceled?


----------



## siskaren

Tom Cottone said:


> This maybe unethical but I apologize in advance if it is.
> If I have a 3 night package with 3 day ticket with park hopper. If I add a 10 night RO that overlaps the 3 night (lets say 3 night is 7th thru 10th and RO is 1st thru 10th) Will i be able to stack the FPs the last 3 nights. If I cancel the RO after the 60 day window opens for the 3 night pkg, will the FPs also get canceled?



You can't book 6 FPs on the days the bookings overlap, if that's what you're asking. All that counts is that you have a 3 day ticket, which means that you can book 3 FPs per day for 3 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tom Cottone said:


> This maybe unethical but I apologize in advance if it is.
> If I have a 3 night package with 3 day ticket with park hopper. If I add a 10 night RO that overlaps the 3 night (lets say 3 night is 7th thru 10th and RO is 1st thru 10th) Will i be able to stack the FPs the last 3 nights. If I cancel the RO after the 60 day window opens for the 3 night pkg, will the FPs also get canceled?


Booking a room specifically to gain perks (FPs) and then canceling the room cannot be discussed on the Boards. Admins have determined it is not an allowable topic.


----------



## ELSA711

Tom Cottone said:


> This maybe unethical but I apologize in advance if it is.
> If I have a 3 night package with 3 day ticket with park hopper. If I add a 10 night RO that overlaps the 3 night (lets say 3 night is 7th thru 10th and RO is 1st thru 10th) Will i be able to stack the FPs the last 3 nights. If I cancel the RO after the 60 day window opens for the 3 night pkg, will the FPs also get canceled?


I thought the FP were connected to tickets not hotel reservations


----------



## Tom Cottone

hiroMYhero said:


> Booking a room specifically to gain perks (FPs) and then canceling the room cannot be discussed on the Boards. Admins have determined it is not an allowable topic.


Again I apologize. A friend had told me about this and I wanted to know if this any kind of violation according to Disney.
Again I'm sorry for raising it


----------



## SKYYCAMEL

So I tried to book FP's for Epcot and it would only let me book one for the day.  I booked Soarin' and tried to book Test Track and it wouldn't let me.  Why??


----------



## Tom Cottone

SKYYCAMEL said:


> So I tried to book FP's for Epcot and it would only let me book one for the day.  I booked Soarin' and tried to book Test Track and it wouldn't let me.  Why??


Soarin' and Test Track are both Tier 1 rides. You are only allowed to book 1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2


----------



## mesaboy2

SKYYCAMEL said:


> So I tried to book FP's for Epcot and it would only let me book one for the day.  I booked Soarin' and tried to book Test Track and it wouldn't let me.  Why??



Post #8 explains tiering.


----------



## Disneyfor8

Wow! Thanks so much for the very thorough information! Although the excerpt regarding split stays was very well written, I wanted to ensure I understand. Our scenario includes an offsite stay from 10/11-10/14, followed by an onsite RO stay from 10/14-10/17. Valid tickets are linked to my MDX. According to the OP:

Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.
Does this mean that I will be able to book FP for the entirety of my trip 60 days before 10/14 (the first day of my onsite stay)? Including the preceding offsite stay? TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

Disneyfor8 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much for the very thorough information! Although the excerpt regarding split stays was very well written, I wanted to ensure I understand. Our scenario includes an offsite stay from 10/11-10/14, followed by an onsite RO stay from 10/14-10/17. Valid tickets are linked to my MDX. According to the OP:
> 
> Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.
> Does this mean that I will be able to book FP for the entirety of my trip 60 days before 10/14 (the first day of my onsite stay)? Including the preceding offsite stay? TIA!



Yep.


----------



## Disneyfor8

mesaboy2 said:


> Yep.


 Thanks! That's great news!


----------



## ThistleMae

SKYYCAMEL said:


> So I tried to book FP's for Epcot and it would only let me book one for the day.  I booked Soarin' and tried to book Test Track and it wouldn't let me.  Why??


At 30 days out I couldn't even get Soarin' to come up on the list of options.  Crazy!  It's the only FP beside FOP I couldn't get.


----------



## ragel1023

I have to book FPs in the next few days for our September trip.  We are using DVC points and are waitlisted for one night during our stay.  That means we have two reservations, one Saturday-Thursday and one Friday-Saturday.  Will this provide any problem booking my Fastpasses?  My tickets are for all 7 days.  I just want to be sure that I will be able to book for all our days at once.  If it helps, I have a cash room for that one night, in case the waitlist doesn't come through.  I haven't linked it because I am afraid that If I have to cancel it, that it might cancel my Fastpasses.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ragel1023 said:


> I have to book FPs in the next few days for our September trip.  We are using DVC points and are waitlisted for one night during our stay.  That means we have two reservations, one Saturday-Thursday and one Friday-Saturday.  Will this provide any problem booking my Fastpasses?  My tickets are for all 7 days.  I just want to be sure that I will be able to book for all our days at once.  If it helps, I have a cash room for that one night, in case the waitlist doesn't come through.  I haven't linked it because I am afraid that If I have to cancel it, that it might cancel my Fastpasses.


Your FP booking window is based on your onsite stays and you'll be able to book for all park days.

Changing reservations does not affect FPs because they are based on linked tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

ragel1023 said:


> I have to book FPs in the next few days for our September trip.  We are using DVC points and are waitlisted for one night during our stay.  That means we have two reservations, one Saturday-Thursday and one Friday-Saturday.  Will this provide any problem booking my Fastpasses?  My tickets are for all 7 days.  I just want to be sure that I will be able to book for all our days at once.  If it helps, I have a cash room for that one night, in case the waitlist doesn't come through.  I haven't linked it because I am afraid that If I have to cancel it, that it might cancel my Fastpasses.


You'll need to link the second stay to book FPs for those days.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I apologize if this has been asked before but how late do they have FP windows running in relation to park closing time.

For example is a park is closing at 9pm what typically is the last FP window for that night? Would they have a FP window for example at 7:55pm-8:55pm or from 8:00pm-9:00pm if the park closes at 9pm?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but how late do they have FP windows running in relation to park closing time.
> 
> For example is a park is closing at 9pm what typically is the last FP window for that night? Would they have a FP window for example at 7:55pm-8:55pm or from 8:00pm-9:00pm if the park closes at 9pm?


With a 9:00 close, the latest window can open at 8:30 and close at 9:00.

There wouldn't be a grace period due to the park closure.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hiroMYhero said:


> With a 9:00 close, the latest window can open at 8:30 and close at 9:00.
> 
> There wouldn't be a grace period due to the park closure.


Thank you for your response! The reason I ask is because of this:

For September 9th




I don't have that FP but it is currently an available option. Is that normal to have a FP window be that close to park closing? Maybe I'm overthinking it lol IDK

ETA: see additional screen shot on second post


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

They also have this time:


----------



## doconeill

Yes. As long as you are in line before park close, you will be allowed to ride.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

doconeill said:


> Yes. As long as you are in line before park close, you will be allowed to ride.


If you're responding to my question I do know that part but I'm specifically wondering about the FP times that Disney has available to select in relation to park closing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If you're responding to my question I do know that part but I'm specifically wondering about the FP times that Disney has available to select in relation to park closing.


The slotted times are how the system is set up. If a person had a booked FP with a return window of 6:45-7:45 then they would be eligible for the 7:55-8:55 slot for their next ride rather than get slotted into the 8:00 window.

It's very apparent when Modifying booked FPs. The system can give you times that are 5 to 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## doconeill

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If you're responding to my question I do know that part but I'm specifically wondering about the FP times that Disney has available to select in relation to park closing.



Yes, I was responding to you...yes, they will give windows right up until close. But what you won't see is a window that extends past the closing time. What starts to happen is the window will get shorter in order to still end at closing time. So 8pm-9pm isn't necessarily the last window - you may see 8:05pm-9pm, 8:10pm-9pm, etc. 

You can enter the line at any time during the window. They don't shut down the attraction at closing time...they shut it down once everyone in line has been through it. But they won't let you in line at all after closing time - thus no FP windows that extend past that.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but how late do they have FP windows running in relation to park closing time.
> 
> For example is a park is closing at 9pm what typically is the last FP window for that night? Would they have a FP window for example at 7:55pm-8:55pm or from 8:00pm-9:00pm if the park closes at 9pm?





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If you're responding to my question I do know that part but I'm specifically wondering about the FP times that Disney has available to select in relation to park closing.



The relevant parts of Post #2 that cover this:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *FP return windows for some rides and character M&Gs can be less than 60 minutes long*, but only in the last hour that FPs are offered (the last hour of park operation not including EMH or hard-ticket events).





mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs can be scheduled only during regular park hours*, including the first and last hours of operation. All FP attractions can be scheduled for any part of the regular day, except Frozen Ever After which does not allow FPs before 11:00a.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hiroMYhero said:


> With a 9:00 close, the latest window can open at 8:30 and close at 9:00.
> 
> There wouldn't be a grace period due to the park closure.





doconeill said:


> Yes, I was responding to you...yes, they will give windows right up until close. But what you won't see is a window that extends past the closing time. What starts to happen is the window will get shorter in order to still end at closing time. So 8pm-9pm isn't necessarily the last window - you may see 8:05pm-9pm, 8:10pm-9pm, etc.
> 
> You can enter the line at any time during the window. They don't shut down the attraction at closing time...they shut it down once everyone in line has been through it. But they won't let you in line at all after closing time - thus no FP windows that extend past that.





mesaboy2 said:


> The relative parts of Post #2 that cover this:


____________________________________________________________
Thank you all for taking the time to answer and for your help appreciate it  and it answered my questions!


----------



## lhsgrad2000

Hi. I was able to make fastpasses today at 60 days out. My parents are coming in 3 days later and I have them connected to my Disney experience. Can I not do fastpasses for them until THEIR 60 day mark? I have someone else in my group that only had park tickets linked and come in 1 day later than us and I was able to make fastpasses for them.


----------



## mesaboy2

lhsgrad2000 said:


> Hi. I was able to make fastpasses today at 60 days out. My parents are coming in *3 days later and I have them connected to my Disney experience. Can I not do fastpasses for them until THEIR 60 day mark?* I have someone else in my group that only had park tickets linked and come in 1 day later than us and I was able to make fastpasses for them.



You should be able to get theirs now.  Can you not?


----------



## lhsgrad2000

mesaboy2 said:


> You should be able to get theirs now.  Can you not?


No. When I go to add them to an existing FastPass it says they need tickets. When I go to enter their resort package confirmation number thinking maybe I need to enter it again, it comes up and says I already have it linked.


----------



## mesaboy2

lhsgrad2000 said:


> No. When I go to add them to an existing FastPass it says they need tickets. When I go to enter their resort *package* confirmation number thinking maybe I need to enter it again, it comes up and says I already have it linked.



I believe this is the problem.  Their tickets are not technically valid for park use until the day they check in.  You may need to wait until their 60-day mark to get their FPs.  In your other example for the person that worked, you mentioned tickets only.  Package tickets work differently.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lhsgrad2000 said:


> No. When I go to add them to an existing FastPass it says they need tickets. When I go to enter their resort package confirmation number thinking maybe I need to enter it again, it comes up and says I already have it linked.


If you had selected them with your initial grouping of people, the system would have allowed you to book for them.

But because you are attempting to Change Party to add them to  pre-booked FPs, the system knows they don't yet have valid tickets.

You can Cancel and rebook a FP for the complete grouping - includes your parents, and the system will allow FPs for all.


----------



## Blanquita

Thanks so much for all this amazing info!


----------



## Darcy03231

We're there for 2 days and I've booked my fast-passes.  Is there a way to see what is still available in all four parks in case I want to do some tweaking.  Right now it looks like the system will only let me look in the park my passes are currently in.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Darcy03231 said:


> We're there for 2 days and I've booked my fast-passes.  Is there a way to see what is still available in all four parks in case I want to do some tweaking.  Right now it looks like the system will only let me look in the park my passes are currently in.



This Addendum has steps for checking availability in another park if it's for a day where you have booked FPs.

If it's for another day, Day#3, you won't be able to check without Canceling out a day's worth of FPs.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## Darcy03231

hiroMYhero said:


> This Addendum has steps for checking availability in another park if it's for a day where you have booked FPs.
> 
> If it's for another day, Day#3, you won't be able to check without Canceling out a day's worth of FPs.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/



Thank you.


----------



## Krisshay13

My 1st adult trip w/a friend.  I've only gone with my family & I normally handle everything.  We're booking different things for each other and will settle later....I booked & paid for flights...she booked & paid for rooms...and so on.  We have our Disney accts connected.  She purchased tickets for MNSSHP & will probably purchase the park tickets.

*My question is....If she purchases the park tickets....will I be able to book our fast passes or will she be the only one that can?*


----------



## ThistleMae

Krisshay13 said:


> My 1st adult trip w/a friend.  I've only gone with my family & I normally handle everything.  We're booking different things for each other and will settle later....I booked & paid for flights...she booked & paid for rooms...and so on.  We have our Disney accts connected.  She purchased tickets for MNSSHP & will probably purchase the park tickets.
> 
> *My question is....If she purchases the park tickets....will I be able to book our fast passes or will she be the only one that can?*


There is a place on MDX for allowing another person in your party to do this....its under My Account...Family and Friends List.


----------



## Krisshay13

ThistleMae said:


> There is a place on MDX for allowing another person in your party to do this....its under My Account...Family and Friends List.


Thanks....guess I need to just wait to see how it looks when she purchases the park tickets.  Just wanted to know how to handle it all before our 60 day mark gets here.


----------



## ThistleMae

Krisshay13 said:


> Thanks....guess I need to just wait to see how it looks when she purchases the park tickets.  Just wanted to know how to handle it all before our 60 day mark gets here.


Yes, just make sure you add her tickets to your account and then select her to be able to modify/change selections.


----------



## King Dominic

mesaboy2 said:


> *Booking Windows*
> 
> - *The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*
> 
> - FPs can be booked in advance, with different booking windows opening for the following 3 general categories of guests:
> 
> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Swan or Dolphin resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account.  _Note:  If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> *Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
> CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account.  CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  _Note:  If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._
> 
> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for.  The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear.  Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.
> 
> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.
> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*.  For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> - *Offsite guests can book no more than 30 days in advance.*  This means FPs must be scheduled day-by-day for each day of the stay, assuming the guest wants the widest possible choice of FPs available for each day of their stay.
> 
> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.*  The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.
> 
> - *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.



We arriving a few days before my daughter's friend and her parents. We are connected on the friends and family list on our MDX accounts and already have some dining reservations together. My question is, will I be able to book FastPass+ reservations for them when I first have access or will they have to wait until their 60 day mark?


----------



## hiroMYhero

King Dominic said:


> My question is, will I be able to book FastPass+ reservations for them when I first have access


Yes - your open window also includes them.


----------



## King Dominic

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - your open window also includes them.



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## abnihon

I have FP for Star Tours, TSM and Voyage of the Little Mermaid (which I know doesn't really need a FP but there is nothing else I wanted from Tier 2)

Once I scan my MB at TSM can I switch the VotLM FP to GMR?
Or do I have to use that FP and then try to get GMR as a 4th?


----------



## mesaboy2

abnihon said:


> I have FP for Star Tours, TSM and Voyage of the Little Mermaid (which I know doesn't really need a FP but there is nothing else I wanted from Tier 2)
> 
> Once I scan my MB at TSM *can I switch the VotLM FP to GMR?*
> Or do I have to use that FP and then try to get GMR as a 4th?



No, because they are in different tiers.  You must wait to try GMR as a 4th.


----------



## abnihon

mesaboy2 said:


> No, because they are in different tiers.  You must wait to try GMR as a 4th.



Thanks.
What happens if I only book Star Tours and TSM?
Will it let me book GMR ride after or only something from Tier 2?


----------



## mesaboy2

abnihon said:


> Thanks.
> What happens if I only book Star Tours and TSM?
> Will it let me book GMR ride after or only something from Tier 2?



No again.  From Post #8:


mesaboy2 said:


> A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond. In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is *not* a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP in the same park faster.


----------



## 2golftoday

We have Military Salute ticket vouchers attached to our account. We're staying onsite but our booking window only shows 30 days.  I thought it would be 60 days. Is this correct?


----------



## siskaren

2golftoday said:


> We have Military Salute ticket vouchers attached to our account. We're staying onsite but our booking window only shows 30 days.  I thought it would be 60 days. Is this correct?



You have 30 days from the current day since your tickets aren't part of a package. When you're 60 days from your arrival day, the 60 day window will open.

This is addressed in post #3:


*For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

2golftoday said:


> We have Military Salute ticket vouchers attached to our account. We're staying onsite but our booking window only shows 30 days.  I thought it would be 60 days. Is this correct?


When you are exactly 60 days out from your check-in date, the FP window opens for you.

From mesaboy2's FAQ:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## 2golftoday

hiroMYhero said:


> When you are exactly 60 days out from your check-in date, the FP window opens for you.
> 
> From mesaboy2's FAQ:


Our 60 day mark is today, July 17. Our reservation is for Sept 17 at the Boardwalk Inn. We have always been able to book FP with no problem on previous stays.


----------



## siskaren

2golftoday said:


> Our 60 day mark is today, July 17. Our reservation is for Sept 17 at the Boardwalk Inn. We have always been able to book FP with no problem on previous stays.



You're 62 days out - July and August have 31 days.


----------



## MrWonderful

It is 60 DAYS, not 2 calendar months...  The 60 day mark for Sep 17 is 7/19 I believe.


----------



## hiroMYhero

2golftoday said:


> Our 60 day mark is today, July 17. Our reservation is for Sept 17 at the Boardwalk Inn. We have always been able to book FP with no problem on previous stays.


You are two days too early. 

I booked this morning for a Sept 15th reservation. You must wait until Wednesday.


----------



## 2golftoday

siskaren said:


> You're 62 days out - July and August have 31 days.


The documents Disney sent listed July 17 as our day to make FP and online checkin.  I guess I can wait 2 more days.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThistleMae

Oh, here's something I just thought of...if you have used your last FP+ and are in line, but your window for the FP+ hasn't closed, can you book a 4th while you are in line, or do you have to wait for the whole window to close?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ThistleMae said:


> Oh, here's something I just thought of...if you have used your last FP+ and are in line, but your window for the FP+ hasn't closed, can you book a 4th while you are in line, or do you have to wait for the whole window to close?


Book #4 as soon as you get beyond the FP touchpoint for FP#3.


----------



## HeatherI

I have a question.  I am sorry if it is a repeat, but it is very difficult to go through 121 pages and I figure a recent answer is best.

My question is re: scheduling your first 3 FPs of the day.  

Is it possible to schedule my first FP at a Pandora ride and do not schedule any other AK FPs on that day (bc I do not want to stay at AK)?  Then, on the day of, after Pandora schedule #2 and #3 FPs in the MK. 

My goal is to go on a Pandora FP, leave AK as fast as possible and spend the rest of the day at MK.  And I do not have to do any of the high demand FPs in MK that day.   

Is this possible?


----------



## hiroMYhero

HeatherI said:


> I have a question.  I am sorry if it is a repeat, but it is very difficult to go through 121 pages and I figure a recent answer is best.
> 
> My question is re: scheduling your first 3 FPs of the day.
> 
> Is it possible to schedule my first FP at a Pandora ride and do not schedule any other AK FPs on that day (bc I do not want to stay at AK)?  Then, on the day of, after Pandora schedule #2 and #3 FPs in the MK.
> 
> My goal is to go on a Pandora FP, leave AK as fast as possible and spend the rest of the day at MK.  And I do not have to do any of the high demand FPs in MK that day.
> 
> Is this possible?


Yes. Book your MK FPs when you are in line for Pandora.

See the FP FAQ Addendum linked in the first post of this thread and in mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

mesaboy2 said:


> *Split Stays*
> 
> _This post is based on information provided by poster @hiroMYhero._
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Onsite Stays (Back-to-Back)*
> 
> Two RO Stays.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond).  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


Great thread, but just needing some clarification for the above situation.  My DBF & I doing back-to-back DVC stays with two different groups of family.  The first 3 nights are Copper Creek & then moving to Grand Floridian for 5 nights.  According to the info here, I should be able to make fastpasses for the whole 8 night stay at the first reservation fastpass opening date.  This is true for DVC ressies correct?  Also, does it matter that the different reservations have different people attached to them?  I will be on both reservations as the "lead" person, but I wasn't sure since everyone isn't there the whole time if that matters.  

Great thread and appreciate all the work you guys do!


----------



## hiroMYhero

chicagodisneyguy said:


> I should be able to make fastpasses for the whole 8 night stay at the first reservation fastpass opening date.


Yes. When both reservations are linked to the same MDE account, you'll be able to book for all guests for all park days.


----------



## MrTriPod

Bob and I have read this post and the addendum but did not find what we're looking for.  We are staying at BRV at Wilderness Lodge and our son and his family are now staying at All Stars.  We have separate MDE accounts but our son wants us to link our accounts so that Bob can make fastpasses at 60 days and use our Memory Maker.  On the site I read that there are three ways to link but I'm not sure what would be best.  Our tickets; park days and MNSSHP are on our account our son has purchased MNSSHP tickets but did not assign them nor has he assigned the park tickets he purchased from a UCT. 

In our case where should we go from here?   Which option should we choose to make Fastpasses and for them to use Memory Maker?  Can Bob assign tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MrTriPod said:


> Bob and I have read this post and the addendum but did not find what we're looking for.  We are staying at BRV at Wilderness Lodge and our son and his family are now staying at All Stars.  We have separate MDE accounts but our son wants us to link our accounts so that Bob can make fastpasses at 60 days and use our Memory Maker.  On the site I read that there are three ways to link but I'm not sure what would be best.  Our tickets; park days and MNSSHP are on our account our son has purchased MNSSHP tickets but did not assign them nor has he assigned the park tickets he purchased from a UCT.
> 
> In our case where should we go from here?   Which option should we choose to make Fastpasses and for them to use Memory Maker?  Can Bob assign tickets?


Because you have an MDE account and so does your son, Bob needs to invite your son to link his MDE to your MDE.

List your son in your friend and family list and "invite" him from that page. You do need the email account address that he used for his MDE account. After he accepts your invite from his email, you can add on the other members of his party to your friends and family list.

Your son has to link the tickets to everyone in his MDE because he "Manages" them.

After tickets are linked, you, Bob, or your son can book the FPs. 

Everyone listed and linked in the two combined MDE accounts can use Memory Maker and all photos that are taken are automatically linked.


----------



## mmtwinmama

I understand that we can't get a 2nd Tier 1 FP in the same park until ALL 3 are used.
What if we are in EPCOT and only booked 1 FP at Soarin; after we use that FP and are still in EPCOT can I book a FP for TSMM?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mmtwinmama said:


> I understand that we can't get a 2nd Tier 1 FP in the same park until ALL 3 are used.
> What if we are in EPCOT and only booked 1 FP at Soarin; after we use that FP and are still in EPCOT can I book a FP for TSMM?


Yes. See the FP FAQ Addendum for the steps.

The Addendum is linked in mesaboy2's Signature.


----------



## kizmet311

Newbie here planning my family's "first" trip in October of this year.  My FP window is quickly approaching!  First is in quotations, because while my stepdaughter has been a couple times at least, my hubby went once as a child and we went once together with the stepkids to MK for only a day, and it will be my 5yo's first trip.  So for her and me, it is pretty much a first trip - first time staying onsite, doing dining, and getting FPs.  My one day at MK 6 years ago was just wandering around doing whatever (but the wait times in October 2011 were pretty short!).

Anyway, I have a couple FP questions.  If I am booking my 3 FPs per day 60 days in advance, is each FP for my entire party of 4?  They are all added as guests in MDX with me managing plans for everyone.  When I book a FP, is it going to ask me which guests it is for?

Also, when we use the MDX app to book 4th (or more) FPs after we have used our original 3, again - are we booking each additional FP for the entire party of 4?  In one of the info posts at the beginning of this thread, it almost sounded like you could get an additional FP per person after the original 3 were used. 

I just want to clarify that no matter where/when I book a FP, is it for the whole party or do you book FPs for individual people?  So, if for my 4th FP, I am getting a pass for my hubby and stepdaughter to ride something, could I also get another "4th" FP for me and my daughter to do a M&G before they have used theirs?

Lastly, when scheduling your original 3 FPs, can you get two at the same time if they are for different guests?  So, if I want to get a FP for my hubby and step-daughter to ride a ride with my first FP of the day, can I schedule my 2nd FP of the day at the same time for me and my daughter to meet Rapunzel, for example?


----------



## Newcastle

Maybe this has been mentioned before but I had something strange happen yesterday.   Our third FP+ was booked for star tours.  I decided that I wanted to forego the ride but my two daughters still went on the ride.  I assumed that the window for my third FP would pass and I would be able to book additional ones after that.  Well, the window came and went and only my daughters were eligible to book additional passes.  MDE kept indicating that I still had a pass to use.  I did everything that I could think of to bypass this but with no success.  Anybody know what I did wrong here?


----------



## kizmet311

Newcastle said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned before but I had something strange happen yesterday.   Our third FP+ was booked for star tours.  I decided that I wanted to forego the ride but my two daughters still went on the ride.  I assumed that the window for my third FP would pass and I would be able to book additional ones after that.  Well, the window came and went and only my daughters were eligible to book additional passes.  MDE kept indicating that I still had a pass to use.  I did everything that I could think of to bypass this but with no success.  Anybody know what I did wrong here?



Oh, this will help me answer my questions too!  With my 5yo, I may have her on a FP and then she may refuse to ride a ride.  We don't know how she will be yet.  I would hate for her FP to get hung up as "unused" because she clearly cannot use a FP on her own for something else and if we need to schedule a 4th FP for the whole party, she can't be left out.  Or what happens if I schedule a FP for a ride for hubby/stepdaughter and they decide they don't want to ride.  

I wonder is it best to just show up and scan your MagicBand as if you used the FP even if you don't ride the ride?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kizmet311 said:


> Anyway, I have a couple FP questions. If I am booking my 3 FPs per day 60 days in advance, is each FP for my entire party of 4? They are all added as guests in MDX with me managing plans for everyone. When I book a FP, is it going to ask me which guests it is for?


Yes. You will have the ability to pick and choose guests and then park and rides.



kizmet311 said:


> Also, when we use the MDX app to book 4th (or more) FPs after we have used our original 3, again - are we booking each additional FP for the entire party of 4? In one of the info posts at the beginning of this thread, it almost sounded like you could get an additional FP per person after the original 3 were used.


Same as above - pick and choose who gets whatever is available.



kizmet311 said:


> So, if for my 4th FP, I am getting a pass for my hubby and stepdaughter to ride something, could I also get another "4th" FP for me and my daughter to do a M&G before they have used theirs?


Yes. The overlap problem only applies to the same grouping of people not to different groupings.



kizmet311 said:


> Lastly, when scheduling your original 3 FPs, can you get two at the same time if they are for different guests?


Yes.



kizmet311 said:


> So, if I want to get a FP for my hubby and daughter to ride a ride with my first FP of the day, can I schedule my 2nd FP of the day at the same time for me and my daughter to meet Rapunzel, for example?


Do you mean "hubby and stepdaughter?" If so, you are correct in the booking process.


----------



## mesaboy2

kizmet311 said:


> I wonder is it best to just show up and scan your MagicBand as if you used the FP even if you don't ride the ride?



You can do that if you like.


----------



## kizmet311

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. You will have the ability to pick and choose guests and then park and rides.
> 
> 
> Same as above - pick and choose who gets whatever is available.
> 
> 
> Yes. The overlap problem only applies to the same grouping of people not to different groupings.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Do you mean "hubby and stepdaughter?" If so, you are correct in the booking process.



Yes, I meant stepdaughter!  One last clarification for the original 3 FPs.  For our first FP of the day, can two of us get a FP for one thing while two get a FP for another or would it take two FPs for us to do two different things?  Just for the original three.


----------



## bethbuchall

I'm not sure if I'm overthinking this, but I didn't see it specifically addressed.

I am attending MNSSHP, but I also have a hopper ticket day that I will use that day to rope drop a different park in the morning before we take a rest. I have scheduled my FastPasses for Magic Kingdom right before the party (3:20-4:20, 4:25-5:25, 5:25-6:25).

Since the ticket that was used to make the FastPasses must be used to enter the park, do I need to make sure that I enter Magic Kingdom on my hopper ticket (and later check-in for the party) or is it ok to just enter at one of the party entrances? If I need to make sure that my hopper ticket is used for entry, how do I do that? Is is safest to be in the park before party guests are allowed to enter? Obviously, I don't want to have to spend a bunch of time at Guest Services if I get locked out of my account.


----------



## kizmet311

mesaboy2 said:


> You can do that if you like.



The original posts in this thread mention two different scan points for FP lines - at the entry and again when the two lines merge.  Would I just have to scan at the first point of entry and then skip out if I choose not to ride with the rest of the group so my FP will show as used?


----------



## mesaboy2

kizmet311 said:


> Yes, I meant stepdaughter!  One last clarification for the original 3 FPs.  For our first FP of the day, can two of us get a FP for one thing while two get a FP for another or would it take two FPs for us to do two different things?  Just for the original three.



You can assign the 3 FPs to the individuals in your party any way you like.



kizmet311 said:


> The original posts in this thread mention two different scan points for FP lines - at the entry and again when the two lines merge.  Would I just have to scan at the first point of entry and then skip out if I choose not to ride with the rest of the group so my FP will show as used?



Scanning at the first point is all that matters for your purposes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kizmet311 said:


> Yes, I meant stepdaughter!  One last clarification for the original 3 FPs.  For our first FP of the day, can two of us get a FP for one thing while two get a FP for another or would it take two FPs for us to do two different things?  Just for the original three.


Because it's 3 Initial FPs per person, they can be booked in any arrangement as long as each person has no more than a total of 3 FPs.


----------



## siskaren

bethbuchall said:


> I'm not sure if I'm overthinking this, but I didn't see it specifically addressed.
> 
> I am attending MNSSHP, but I also have a hopper ticket day that I will use that day to rope drop a different park in the morning before we take a rest. I have scheduled my FastPasses for Magic Kingdom right before the party (3:20-4:20, 4:25-5:25, 5:25-6:25).
> 
> Since the ticket that was used to make the FastPasses must be used to enter the park, do I need to make sure that I enter Magic Kingdom on my hopper ticket (and later check-in for the party) or is it ok to just enter at one of the party entrances? If I need to make sure that my hopper ticket is used for entry, how do I do that? Is is safest to be in the park before party guests are allowed to enter? Obviously, I don't want to have to spend a bunch of time at Guest Services if I get locked out of my account.



FPs aren't assigned to a ticket, they're assigned to a profile. All that matters is that a ticket assigned to your profile is used to enter the park.


----------



## kizmet311

hiroMYhero said:


> Because it's 3 Initial FPs per person, they can be booked in any arrangement as long as each person has no more than a total of 3 FPs.



Oh, wow, this is going to take a lot more planning than I thought then!  I assumed if I used a FP for my hubby and stepdaughter to ride something like Splash Mountain, that me and my younger daughter were just out of luck while they used that FP.  Had no idea that we could still get our own FP for maybe a character M&G!  So, for me, I could actually have up to 6 FP reservations?  If we split our party into pairs and each pair has 3 passes each?

PS - I know Splash Mountain is a bad example since it's closed while we're there, but hypothetically speaking, lol.


----------



## mesaboy2

kizmet311 said:


> Oh, wow, this is going to take a lot more planning than I thought then!  I assumed if I used a FP for my hubby and stepdaughter to ride something like Splash Mountain, that me and my younger daughter were just out of luck while they used that FP.  Had no idea that we could still get our own FP for maybe a character M&G!  So, for me, I could actually have up to 6 FP reservations?  If we split our party into pairs and each pair has 3 passes each?



Each *individual* gets a maximum of 3 FPs to start.  Each *individual* must have a FP to enter an attraction's FP queue.  How you assign those 3 FPs to each is up to you.  Your discussion of groups and pairs is confusing the issue, and certainly me.


----------



## kizmet311

mesaboy2 said:


> Each *individual* gets a maximum of 3 FPs to start.  Each *individual* must have a FP to enter an attraction's FP queue.  How you assign those 3 FPs to each is up to you.



Sorry to ask the same question multiple ways, but thank you again for clarifying the answer.  It can get a little confusing!


----------



## hiroMYhero

kizmet311 said:


> So, for me, I could actually have up to 6 FP reservations? If we split our party into pairs and each pair has 3 passes each?


Yes. And, not to confuse you, if your DD is too short for some rides, your family will qualify for Rider Swap FPs. 

Example: If DD is too short for RnRC, your DH and stepdaughter can ask for a Rider Swap pass when all 4 of you are at the FP entrance. They'll get the Swap pass and you'll go on your way to a ride for you and DD. 

Then, you and stepD can ride RnRC using the Swap pass - it's good for a few days so you don't have to ride it immediately.


----------



## kizmet311

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. And, not to confuse you, if your DD is too short for some rides, your family will qualify for Rider Swap FPs.
> 
> Example: If DD is too short for RnRC, your DH and stepdaughter can ask for a Rider Swap pass when all 4 of you are at the FP entrance. They'll get the Swap pass and you'll go on your way to a ride for you and DD.
> 
> Then, you and stepD can ride RnRC using the Swap pass - it's good for a few days so you don't have to ride it immediately.



Oh wow, lol, that is a little more confusing!  I don't think we'll have to do that, though, because I don't really ride anything.  I freaked out on People Mover the one day in my life that I've been to WDW and it stopped inside of Space Mountain.  So, I'm on M&G/show duty while my hubby and stepD will take DD on rides, haha.

My biggest problem will be running out of FPs for my DD, because she will do M&Gs (and some shows) with me and some rides with DH and stepD.  So I'll have to do some pen and paper planning to make sure I get her FPs for what she will really want to see.


----------



## princess sparkle p

DH and I are on one room ressie, and DBIL is on his own. Can one of us book FP+ together for all 3 of us? Thanks!


----------



## bethbuchall

siskaren said:


> FPs aren't assigned to a ticket, they're assigned to a profile. All that matters is that a ticket assigned to your profile is used to enter the park.



Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

princess sparkle p said:


> DH and I are on one room ressie, and DBIL is on his own. Can one of us book FP+ together for all 3 of us? Thanks!


Yes, as long as you are linked as friends and family.


----------



## Seabean

I didn't see this in the FAQ, so I guess I'll ask here...

After the 3 daily FP's have been used, can the 4th and additional FP's be gotten thru the myDisneyExperience app?  Or just thru the kiosks?


----------



## doconeill

Seabean said:


> I didn't see this in the FAQ, so I guess I'll ask here...
> 
> After the 3 daily FP's have been used, can the 4th and additional FP's be gotten thru the myDisneyExperience app?  Or just thru the kiosks?



Through the app or kiosk.


----------



## siskaren

Seabean said:


> I didn't see this in the FAQ, so I guess I'll ask here...
> 
> After the 3 daily FP's have been used, can the 4th and additional FP's be gotten thru the myDisneyExperience app?  Or just thru the kiosks?



Actually, it's addressed in post #7:

* One additional FP can be selected per guest, subject to availability, using the MDX app or website or at any in-park kiosk once all prebooked FPs are used or expire. When that FP is used or expires, another FP can be scheduled and used (and so on). Guests can use the MDX website or app to schedule FPs in any park for that same day. In-park kiosks can also be used to schedule FPs, but only for attractions in that same park.*


----------



## tlmadden73

Not sure if this has been answered here yet ..

But has the tiering changed at DHS with the removal of GMR?  Will it?

I would think that since (based on old tiering) you can make Fast Passes for 3 of the remaining four rides, that they would just ditch tiering? Or maybe adjust it so Tower of Terror or Star Tours is Tier 1?

I wish they could just ditch the tiering from all the parks, hopefully DHS and Epcot getting more "FP worth" attractions will help, but that is still years away.


----------



## mesaboy2

tlmadden73 said:


> Not sure if this has been answered here yet ..
> 
> But has the tiering changed at DHS with the removal of GMR?  Will it?
> 
> I would think that since (based on old tiering) you can make Fast Passes for 3 of the remaining four rides, that they would just ditch tiering? Or maybe adjust it so Tower of Terror or Star Tours is Tier 1?
> 
> I wish they could just ditch the tiering from all the parks, hopefully DHS and Epcot getting more "FP worth" attractions will help, but that is still years away.



Nothing has changed, if and when it does I will update.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> Nothing has changed, if and when it does I will update.


Looking at FPs for 8/31, there are simply the 4 remaining tier 1 options.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Looking at FPs for 8/31, there are simply the 4 remaining tier 1 options.



As I would expect.  Up to and including 8/13, it's still a valid Tier 1 choice.  Post #8 already notes its closing on that date.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> As I would expect.  Up to and including 8/13, it's still a valid Tier 1 choice.  Post #8 already notes its closing on that date.


I was looking at the 31st


----------



## smallsy

60 day window starts today for a resort+ticket combo purchased through TA. I see my 3 day PH in MDE but no option to choose FP+ (shows locked icon). When I click on it the button it takes me to a screen to link it again and when I do it says "already linked to [me]" Is this a tech issue? Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## CJK

smallsy said:


> 60 day window starts today for a resort+ticket combo purchased through TA. I see my 3 day PH in MDE but no option to choose FP+ (shows locked icon). When I click on it the button it takes me to a screen to link it again and when I do it says "already linked to [me]" Is this a tech issue? Am I missing something obvious?


Fast passes can be booked at 7am EST. Try again in 20 minutes and it should unlock for you!


----------



## ErinsMommy

mesaboy2 said:


> FEA starts operating daily at park open, but FPs for it are not offered until after 11:00a.



Is this still the case??? I think I've just spent the last week driving myself batty trying to move up my FEA FP to 9-10 a.m.


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> Is this still the case??? I think I've just spent the last week driving myself batty trying to move up my FEA FP to 9-10 a.m.


Yep!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> Yep!



OMG at least it was just a week. LOL.  You would think DSS would've shared that info when I called asking too!


----------



## odd man out

Question on FP+ booking windows: I have a package at the AKL for 5 nights with 4 day park hopper tickets. We check in on a Sunday and check out on a Friday. We plan to tour the parks on Monday through Thursday. My FP+ booking window opens 60 days before the Sunday we arrive. But if I have 4 day tickets linked to my account, will I only be able to make FP reservations for Sun, Mon, Tues, and Wed? Or will the system allow me to make FP+ reservations for any and all days of the trip (Sunday through Friday). Or will it allow me to make reservations for any 4 days, but not a fifth day? I ask because I may like to make a FP+ reservation for the Friday morning we depart and decide at the last minute if we want to pay to extend our passes to a 5th day if our travel schedule allows a half day in a park that day.


----------



## siskaren

odd man out said:


> Question on FP+ booking windows: I have a package at the AKL for 5 nights with 4 day park hopper tickets. We check in on a Sunday and check out on a Friday. We plan to tour the parks on Monday through Thursday. My FP+ booking window opens 60 days before the Sunday we arrive. But if I have 4 day tickets linked to my account, will I only be able to make FP reservations for Sun, Mon, Tues, and Wed? Or will the system allow me to make FP+ reservations for any and all days of the trip (Sunday through Friday). Or will it allow me to make reservations for any 4 days, but not a fifth day? I ask because I may like to make a FP+ reservation for the Friday morning we depart and decide at the last minute if we want to pay to extend our passes to a 5th day if our travel schedule allows a half day in a park that day.



You'll be able to make FP reservations for any 4 days starting with Sun.


----------



## mesaboy2

odd man out said:


> Question on FP+ booking windows: I have a package at the AKL for 5 nights with 4 day park hopper tickets. We check in on a Sunday and check out on a Friday. We plan to tour the parks on Monday through Thursday. My FP+ booking window opens 60 days before the Sunday we arrive. But if I have 4 day tickets linked to my account, will I only be able to make FP reservations for Sun, Mon, Tues, and Wed? Or will the system allow me to make FP+ reservations for any and all days of the trip (Sunday through Friday). Or will it allow me to make reservations for any 4 days, but not a fifth day? I ask because I may like to make a FP+ reservation for the Friday morning we depart and decide at the last minute if we want to pay to extend our passes to a 5th day if our travel schedule allows a half day in a park that day.



From Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*. For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.


----------



## Steeler Girl

I have a two night RO stay booked for September, followed by a week offsite.  We have APs, and also tickets for MNSSHP.

I’m so confused about the rolling 60 day window.  I’ve read post #4 so many times, but I’m still not convinced that I understand.  I know I can book the first three days of FPs at 60 days.  After that, is it sixty days out on each day or can I do the remaining days 60 days from the date I check out?

Also, with APs and MNSSHP tickets can I book eight days of FPs, or is it still just seven?


----------



## doconeill

Steeler Girl said:


> I have a two night RO stay booked for September, followed by a week offsite.  We have APs, and also tickets for MNSSHP.
> 
> I’m so confused about the rolling 60 day window.  I’ve read post #4 so many times, but I’m still not convinced that I understand.  I know I can book the first three days of FPs at 60 days.  After that, is it sixty days out on each day or can I do the remaining days 60 days from the date I check out?
> 
> Also, with APs and MNSSHP tickets can I book eight days of FPs, or is it still just seven?



60 days from each individual day after the initial stay. The 60 day window remains open until the check-out day from the resort, when it snaps back to 30 days. That generally doesn't matter to most, unless you booked another offsite-only stay more than a month later.


----------



## CJK

doconeill said:


> 60 days from each individual day after the initial stay. The 60 day window remains open until the check-out day from the resort, when it snaps back to 30 days. That generally doesn't matter to most, unless you booked another offsite-only stay more than a month later.


Thank you! I did read post #4 and your response, but I just want to be perfectly clear. Here's a scenario.

Let's say I'm booking fast passes for an onsite stay starting on Oct. 10th through the 17th. The offsite stay starts on the 17th. We could book fast passes for the onsite portion on August 11th. Would the rolling 60 days begin on Aug. 12th (at which time I could book fast passes for Oct. 18th and then I could book Oct. 19th on Aug. 13th and so on) OR would the rolling not begin until Aug. 19th, at which time I could book Oct. 18th. Then on Aug. 20th I could book Oct. 19th and so on. I don't know why I'm finding this so confusing! I'm a Disney vet! LOL


----------



## doconeill

CJK said:


> Thank you! I did read post #4 and your response, but I just want to be perfectly clear. Here's a scenario.
> 
> Let's say I'm booking fast passes for an onsite stay starting on Oct. 10th through the 17th. The offsite stay starts on the 17th. We could book fast passes for the onsite portion on August 11th. Would the rolling 60 days begin on Aug. 12th (at which time I could book fast passes for Oct. 18th and then I could book Oct. 19th on Aug. 13th and so on) OR would the rolling not begin until Aug. 19th, at which time I could book Oct. 18th. Then on Aug. 20th I could book Oct. 19th and so on. I don't know why I'm finding this so confusing! I'm a Disney vet! LOL



The rolling 60 applies to the day in you want to book the passes for - so, on August 19th, you can book Fastpasses for October 18th (and any days prior to that). Then on August 20th, you can book for October 19th, etc. Always 60 days from the target day.


----------



## CJK

doconeill said:


> The rolling 60 applies to the day in you want to book the passes for - so, on August 19th, you can book Fastpasses for October 18th (and any days prior to that). Then on August 20th, you can book for October 19th, etc. Always 60 days from the target day.


Finally got it! Thank you!!


----------



## kizmet311

Is it worth using a FP for ROL at AK?  When I look at the list of attractions there, it seems like AK honestly has the most attractions that my DH and step-D will enjoy.  They are going to want to do FOP, KRR, and EE.  We might all want to do NRJ together, but I can't get a FP for that for all of us if we do FOP (which I will try to get of course).  We will all definitely want to do KS together.

Should I do a family FP for KS, a family FP for ROL, and a FP for DH/step-D for FOP?  That leaves my DD and I with a 3rd FP option to pick.  We could maybe do NRJ by ourselves and try to do it with the others again later, but I sometimes get a little anxious on indoor, dimly lit rides, especially if they get stuck, due to my claustrophobia so I'm not sure we should do it alone.  That would also leave us with the inability to get a 4th FP while at AK, because we would have to wait until ROL was over.  So, we would have to do KRR and EE in the normal standby lines, but could attempt to do at least one of those as soon as the park opens.

I currently have a ROL dining package ADR for TH, but am debating whether to keep it, because if I use it we won't have any TS credits left for our last day of the trip at Epcot.  That is checkout day and we won't be able to go back to the hotel for a break and wouldn't have any TS credits left to use for a break at a restaurant.  Just trying to decide whether I should use my last TS credits to get guaranteed seating for ROL or save my TS credits for Epcot day and maybe FP ROL.


----------



## 100acreHiker

FP+ Booking Strategy Question: We have a 5 day trip for 11/29 to 12/4, 6 people, bringing my parents along for the first time. I am worried that when my 60 day window opens, finding FOP for 6 (instead of our usual 4) will prove super challenging, so I'm wondering if it makes sense when first booking to immediately start looking for two groups of 3 FPs for FOP or if I should go straight to looking for FPs for the entire party of six. I feel like the FPs will go within in the first few minutes of the window opening and I'm torn which is the best strategy and feeling like I will miss out if I choose the wrong strategy. I also don't want to wind up with only three of us having FPs, though I don't mind if we go at different hours of the day so long as no one is left out entirely. I have lots of experience booking FPs but never in broken up groups (though I have done that the day of while in a park and we're splitting up). Can someone advise what's the best plan in this circumstance? I was hoping that our week would be comparatively slower, but that's not really the case looking at room availability, so between that and the fact that we only have 5 day tickets, I'm feeling stressed. It seems lots of folks booking for Sept and October are having trouble, which makes me think that the week after Thanksgiving will be even harder.


----------



## kizmet311

kizmet311 said:


> Is it worth using a FP for ROL at AK?  When I look at the list of attractions there, it seems like AK honestly has the most attractions that my DH and step-D will enjoy.  They are going to want to do FOP, KRR, and EE.  We might all want to do NRJ together, but I can't get a FP for that for all of us if we do FOP (which I will try to get of course).  We will all definitely want to do KS together.
> 
> Should I do a family FP for KS, a family FP for ROL, and a FP for DH/step-D for FOP?  That leaves my DD and I with a 3rd FP option to pick.  We could maybe do NRJ by ourselves and try to do it with the others again later, but I sometimes get a little anxious on indoor, dimly lit rides, especially if they get stuck, due to my claustrophobia so I'm not sure we should do it alone.  That would also leave us with the inability to get a 4th FP while at AK, because we would have to wait until ROL was over.  So, we would have to do KRR and EE in the normal standby lines, but could attempt to do at least one of those as soon as the park opens.
> 
> I currently have a ROL dining package ADR for TH, but am debating whether to keep it, because if I use it we won't have any TS credits left for our last day of the trip at Epcot.  That is checkout day and we won't be able to go back to the hotel for a break and wouldn't have any TS credits left to use for a break at a restaurant.  Just trying to decide whether I should use my last TS credits to get guaranteed seating for ROL or save my TS credits for Epcot day and maybe FP ROL.



Ok, while I still have the question about FP for ROL or whether I should keep Tusker House ROL ADR, I went back and read the first post and now think I may have a new strategy.

I could do a family FP for KS and ROL, a FOP FP for DH/stepD, and either a KRR or EE FP for DD/myself.  Then DD/myself could give our Magic Bands to DH/stepD for them to ride KRR or EE, based on the first post.  Then we would only have to do standby for the whole family for NRJ (perhaps getting there ASAP after rope drop) and standby for DH/stepD for EE or KRR, whichever one was left.  Does that sound like a decent plan for AK?  Then I could cancel my Tusker House ROL ADR and save my TS credits for Epcot.  Does a FP for ROL guarantee seating like the ADR?


----------



## disny_luvr

Here is our situation.  DH and I have tickets left over from 2004.  After emailing Disney, I found out that we each have one park day left to use.  I just spent a lot of time on the phone with technical support trying to get these tickets connected to MDE to no avail.  So, that means that we won't be able to make any FP+ selections for our day at MK.  I'll need to go to guest services when we arrive to have them convert our tickets so we can link them to MDE.  We are only going to be in WDW for two days following a Disney cruise and we'll only be visiting the parks (MK) for one day.  I'll buy my boys their one-day ticket and link them to MDE before we leave.  Here is where things get confusing for me.  Can I make FP+ selections for my boys at the 60-day mark (we are staying at BLT) if I have their tickets linked in MDE?  Only problem is, they are only 11.  Can they go through the FP line without us or is that a no-no?  I don't want to do anything wrong.  Also, what are the chances that I'll be able to make some FP+ selections once I get mine and DH's ticket converted?  I am really only worried about SDMT and maybe Peter Pan. I just need to prepare my boys that riding SDMT may not happen if we don't make it to rope drop on our MK day.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## seema

We have no expiration tickets from a time where there was no number or bar code on the back of the ticket.

How do we register these tickets for fast pass - so we can register these tickets for fast pass 30 days in advance, from our home?


----------



## fractalpotato

Hey all, asking a question for a friend here. They have a few days booked at All Star Movies in about 40 days and they picked FastPasses at the 60 day mark. Now they're considering an off site stay to save money, and wanted to confirm they would lose their FastPasses since off site is only a 30 day window. I'm pretty sure that's what would happen, correct?

They also wanted me to ask what would happen if they waited until the 30 day mark, then cancelled (and ate the cancellation fee, which I think is ludicrous unless their off site stay is going to be way, way cheaper, which I sort of doubt), would they lose the passes or keep them? They're worried about Flight of Passage of course, so the odds of rebooking it are not great.

Matt


----------



## siskaren

fractalpotato said:


> Hey all, asking a question for a friend here. They have a few days booked at All Star Movies in about 40 days and they picked FastPasses at the 60 day mark. Now they're considering an off site stay to save money, and wanted to confirm they would lose their FastPasses since off site is only a 30 day window. I'm pretty sure that's what would happen, correct?
> 
> They also wanted me to ask what would happen if they waited until the 30 day mark, then cancelled (and ate the cancellation fee, which I think is ludicrous unless their off site stay is going to be way, way cheaper, which I sort of doubt), would they lose the passes or keep them? They're worried about Flight of Passage of course, so the odds of rebooking it are not great.
> 
> Matt



I'm pretty sure that 30 days is now the point at which you can cancel without a penalty.

ETA: Yep, I just checked the Terms & Conditions for my Disneyland trip, and there's no penalty until the 29 day mark.


----------



## fractalpotato

siskaren said:


> I'm pretty sure that 30 days is now the point at which you can cancel without a penalty.



I was under the impression it was _31 days_, I assumed for exactly this reason, but maybe I'm wrong, the first Google result is MouseSavers, saying 31, I couldn't quickly find a clear answer on the Disney website.

The question stands though, if they switch at exactly 30 days, do they lose their passes or keep them?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mesaboy2

fractalpotato said:


> I was under the impression it was _31 days_, I assumed for exactly this reason, but maybe I'm wrong, the first Google result is MouseSavers, saying 31, I couldn't quickly find a clear answer on the Disney website.
> 
> The question stands though, if they switch at exactly 30 days, do they lose their passes or keep them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



I would expect the FPs to remain.


----------



## hiroMYhero

fractalpotato said:


> I was under the impression it was _31 days_, I assumed for exactly this reason, but maybe I'm wrong, the first Google result is MouseSavers, saying 31, I couldn't quickly find a clear answer on the Disney website.
> 
> The question stands though, if they switch at exactly 30 days, do they lose their passes or keep them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


If any Guest switches from their onsite room reservation between 60 days out through 30 days out, their FPs remain but cannot be Modified. They won't lose them because of the linked ticket entitlements - FPs are based on the tickets; the booking window based on the onsite reservation.


----------



## fractalpotato

mesaboy2 said:


> I would expect the FPs to remain.





hiroMYhero said:


> If any Guest switches from their onsite room reservation between 60 days out through 30 days out, their FPs remain but cannot be Modified. They won't lose them because of the linked ticket entitlements - FPs are based on the tickets; the booking window based on the onsite reservation.



Thanks both of you, so I guess this is an option for them either way, though I hope they decide before the cancellation fee kicks in!

Matt


----------



## lifepaused

I have an eight day pass to DW but on the either day, it will not let me add any fast passes, as it said that I used up all my Fast Pluses.  Why is this doing this, and when can I do the eighth day.


----------



## mesaboy2

lifepaused said:


> I have an eight day pass to DW but on the either day, it will not let me add any fast passes, as it said that I used up all my Fast Pluses.  Why is this doing this, and when can I do the eighth day.



I would first confirm that you have 8-day tickets and not 7-day, and then review your FPs so far and confirm you don't have an 8th day somewhere already booked (perhaps from practicing?).

ETA:  You mentioned on another thread that you upgraded your ticket from 7 days to 8.  How was that accomplished?  Is the original ticket part of a package stay or stand alone, or was it bought from a reseller?


----------



## tammydel

Hi all!
So here is my question, and apologies if it's been covered, I've searched and not been able to find it. 
In Epcot, must I actually use both my tier II fastpaases before I can get an additional tier I, or can I simply let them expire?  Assuming of course I've used my tier I.
My scenario is 9:50 TT, I use it. 10:50 Spaceship Earth and 11:50 Living with the Land. I let the expire while I wait on line for FEA. Then, at 12:50, on the crazy chance there is still a tier one available can I book it? Or do I have to actually scan my and for those attractions?
Thanks to all those who know and are willing to help out! This is always the best place for info!
Tammy


----------



## lifepaused

Yes it is now a 8 day ticket.  I did it through my travel agent in Australia, who contacted the wholesaler and upgraded my ticket.  I just figured it out,  I had added a fast pass for the day I am going to Halloween,  this canceled out the 8th day, so just removed it and done the 8th day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tammydel said:


> Hi all!
> So here is my question, and apologies if it's been covered, I've searched and not been able to find it.
> In Epcot, must I actually use both my tier II fastpaases before I can get an additional tier I, or can I simply let them expire?  Assuming of course I've used my tier I.
> My scenario is 9:50 TT, I use it. 10:50 Spaceship Earth and 11:50 Living with the Land. I let the expire while I wait on line for FEA. Then, at 12:50, on the crazy chance there is still a tier one available can I book it? Or do I have to actually scan my and for those attractions?
> Thanks to all those who know and are willing to help out! This is always the best place for info!
> Tammy


Here's a thread from yesterday to assist you. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/adding-fp-after-using.3620103/


----------



## hiroMYhero

100acreHiker said:


> FP+ Booking Strategy Question: We have a 5 day trip for 11/29 to 12/4, 6 people, bringing my parents along for the first time. I am worried that when my 60 day window opens, finding FOP for 6 (instead of our usual 4) will prove super challenging, so I'm wondering if it makes sense when first booking to immediately start looking for two groups of 3 FPs for FOP or if I should go straight to looking for FPs for the entire party of six. I feel like the FPs will go within in the first few minutes of the window opening and I'm torn which is the best strategy and feeling like I will miss out if I choose the wrong strategy. I also don't want to wind up with only three of us having FPs, though I don't mind if we go at different hours of the day so long as no one is left out entirely. I have lots of experience booking FPs but never in broken up groups (though I have done that the day of while in a park and we're splitting up). Can someone advise what's the best plan in this circumstance? I was hoping that our week would be comparatively slower, but that's not really the case looking at room availability, so between that and the fact that we only have 5 day tickets, I'm feeling stressed. It seems lots of folks booking for Sept and October are having trouble, which makes me think that the week after Thanksgiving will be even harder.


You should be okay looking for 6. Book your FPs according to priority, not park day.

On Monday, I booked FPs for a party of 6 for FoP on Day#6 but had to initially book for 3 because the other 3 were for the Guest Passes on my CM friend's linked MDE.

After booking the 3 for FoP, I went to the FoP FP and Changed Party to add in the 3 Guests. Either way, the system had room for all 6 - even with it taking another minute or so to add in the last 3.


----------



## hiroMYhero

disny_luvr said:


> Here is our situation.  DH and I have tickets left over from 2004.  After emailing Disney, I found out that we each have one park day left to use.  I just spent a lot of time on the phone with technical support trying to get these tickets connected to MDE to no avail.  So, that means that we won't be able to make any FP+ selections for our day at MK.  I'll need to go to guest services when we arrive to have them convert our tickets so we can link them to MDE.  We are only going to be in WDW for two days following a Disney cruise and we'll only be visiting the parks (MK) for one day.  I'll buy my boys their one-day ticket and link them to MDE before we leave.  Here is where things get confusing for me.  Can I make FP+ selections for my boys at the 60-day mark (we are staying at BLT) if I have their tickets linked in MDE?  Only problem is, they are only 11.  Can they go through the FP line without us or is that a no-no?  I don't want to do anything wrong.  Also, what are the chances that I'll be able to make some FP+ selections once I get mine and DH's ticket converted?  I am really only worried about SDMT and maybe Peter Pan. I just need to prepare my boys that riding SDMT may not happen if we don't make it to rope drop on our MK day.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


Yes, you can book FPs for the boys. They are old enough to ride without adults so they'll be fine.

As soon as your tickets get linked, go to the boys' FPs and Change Party to add you two to the FPs. The system will add you if there is availability.


----------



## hiroMYhero

seema said:


> We have no expiration tickets from a time where there was no number or bar code on the back of the ticket.
> 
> How do we register these tickets for fast pass - so we can register these tickets for fast pass 30 days in advance, from our home?


You'll have to call Ticketing and ask for assistance. @Robo has info in his Ticket Sticky found at the top of this forum.


----------



## disny_luvr

seema said:


> We have no expiration tickets from a time where there was no number or bar code on the back of the ticket.
> 
> How do we register these tickets for fast pass - so we can register these tickets for fast pass 30 days in advance, from our home?



I think you need to prepare yourself that you might not be able to add these tickets to MDE before you get there. I have similar tickets with no date and barcode and was on the phone with technical support for a long time trying to get them added. I knew this could be a possibility from the email I received from Disney that verified I had park days left and how many I had. If you can't link the tickets, you can't book fast passes until after you arrive at Disney, visit customer service, and have them convert your tickets so they can be added to MDE.


----------



## disny_luvr

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, you can book FPs for the boys. They are old enough to ride without adults so they'll be fine.
> 
> As soon as your tickets get linked, go to the boys' FPs and Change Party to add you two to the FPs. The system will add you if there is availability.



Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## sharonmickey

Hoping someone here can clarify FP for me.

I have a two night stay booked onsite.  After DD arrives we are switching resorts to SOG which does not count for 60 day ahead FPs.  Our tickets will be 5 day, park hopper.  Can I make FPs for all 5 park days at the 60 day window or only for the days we are staying onsite?  

Also, relatives will be joining us at SOG.  Can I make their FPs with ours at 60 days or will I need to add them to my onsite hotel reservation?


----------



## siskaren

sharonmickey said:


> Hoping someone here can clarify FP for me.
> 
> I have a two night stay booked onsite.  After DD arrives we are switching resorts to SOG which does not count for 60 day ahead FPs.  Our tickets will be 5 day, park hopper.  Can I make FPs for all 5 park days at the 60 day window or only for the days we are staying onsite?
> 
> Also, relatives will be joining us at SOG.  Can I make their FPs with ours at 60 days or will I need to add them to my onsite hotel reservation?



Your split stay question is addressed in post  #4:

*Onsite Stay followed by Offsite Stay*

Onsite Package Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite package stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite package stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite package checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.
Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.
You'll be able to book your relatives' FPs as long as they're linked to you.


----------



## sharonmickey

I saw post #4.    However it never mention checking out of offsite hotel.  It says "Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a "rolling 60") each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the *onsite *resort.  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account."

Perhaps it is a typo but I do not see where it mentions checking out of the offsite hotel.  Sorry, but I'm confused because this quote only mentions the onsite checkout.  



siskaren said:


> Your split stay question is addressed in post  #4:
> 
> *Onsite Stay followed by Offsite Stay*
> You'll be able to book your relatives' FPs as long as they're linked to you.


----------



## doconeill

sharonmickey said:


> I saw post #4.    However it never mention checking out of offsite hotel.  It says "Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a "rolling 60") each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the *onsite *resort.  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account."
> 
> Perhaps it is a typo but I do not see where it mentions checking out of the offsite hotel.  Sorry, but I'm confused because this quote only mentions the onsite checkout.



Checking out of the onsite hotel doesn't matter, especially since Disney has no knowledge of the offsite stay at all.

You will continue having a 60 day window in which you can book FastPass+ reservations, up until the checkout day of your _onsite_ reservation, at which point it reduces to the normal 30 days. This really doesn't matter for most people since like you your offsite stay is immediately after the on-site stay. But if you had, say, an offsite stay that was a few weeks after your onsite stay, you would still be able to book FP+ in the 60 day window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

sharonmickey said:


> I saw post #4.    However it never mention checking out of offsite hotel.  It says "Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a "rolling 60") each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the *onsite *resort.  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account."
> 
> Perhaps it is a typo but I do not see where it mentions checking out of the offsite hotel.  Sorry, but I'm confused because this quote only mentions the onsite checkout.


It does mention checkout of the onsite stay:


siskaren said:


> The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* *and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay.*



The "rolling" begins with the first offsite park day: exactly 60 days out from the offsite park day you can book FPs.


----------



## sharonmickey

Ok.  I know I am being dense so let me be specific.

Let's say I'm staying onsite Friday, October 6 and Saturday, October 7 check out on Sunday and into an offsite hotel.  I stay offsite October 8 - 12.  If my tickets are 5 day then I can make 60+ day FPs on August 7 for the three days I'm onsite, then exactly 60 days ahead for the October 9 and 10?  Is this correct?

I'm sorry but I'm still confused.  Thanks for your patience everyone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

sharonmickey said:


> Ok.  I know I am being dense so let me be specific.
> 
> Let's say I'm staying onsite Friday, October 6 and Saturday, October 7 check out on Sunday and into an offsite hotel.  I stay offsite October 8 - 12.  If my tickets are 5 day then I can make 60+ day FPs on August 7 for the three days I'm onsite, then exactly 60 days ahead for the October 9 and 10?  Is this correct?
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm still confused.  Thanks for your patience everyone.


Yes:
Window opens and you book for Oct. 6, 7, and 8.

60 days before Oct. 9 - book your FPs
60 days before Oct. 10 - book your FPs.


----------



## sharonmickey

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes:
> Window opens and you book for Oct. 6, 7, and 8.
> 
> 60 days before Oct. 9 - book your FPs
> 60 days before Oct. 10 - book your FPs.



Thank you!!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

tammydel said:


> Hi all!
> So here is my question, and apologies if it's been covered, I've searched and not been able to find it.
> In Epcot, must I actually use both my tier II fastpaases before I can get an additional tier I, or can I simply let them expire?  Assuming of course I've used my tier I.
> My scenario is 9:50 TT, I use it. 10:50 Spaceship Earth and 11:50 Living with the Land. I let the expire while I wait on line for FEA. Then, at 12:50, on the crazy chance there is still a tier one available can I book it? Or do I have to actually scan my and for those attractions?
> Thanks to all those who know and are willing to help out! This is always the best place for info!
> Tammy



Because I don't think this was answered explicitly - Yes you can let them expire - you do not need to actually use them. We routinely schedule one from 9-10, one from 10-11 for rides we don't care about, show up at the park at 11 and use our 11-12 Tier 1 then try for another one once we're off that ride (actually, once we've scanned our bands and are in line for it.)


----------



## meryll83

What happens if I can't fit in my 3 FPs in one park on a morning, because I need to get to lunch in another park?
Am I blocked all day because I didn't use my 3rd from the original park?


----------



## hiroMYhero

meryll83 said:


> What happens if I can't fit in my 3 FPs in one park on a morning, because I need to get to lunch in another park?
> Am I blocked all day because I didn't use my 3rd from the original park?


There's no need to fit in 3 FPs in your first park of the day because you can pre-book 1, 2, or 3 FPs for that park and book day of for Park #2.

See the FP FAQ Addendum for park hopping tips:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## LKMAMA

We are renting DVC points, on September 23 through September 30. I thought my window would open today at 4am (Pacific Standard)....But its still not available.  Would it open tomorrow?  Since I'm renting points and not reserving through Disney, does that affect anything? My reservation and park tickets are all linked on the MDE site.  So confused...


----------



## doconeill

LKMAMA said:


> We are renting DVC points, on September 23 through September 30. I thought my window would open today at 4am (Pacific Standard)....But its still not available.  Would it open tomorrow?  Since I'm renting points and not reserving through Disney, does that affect anything? My reservation and park tickets are all linked on the MDE site.  So confused...



Tomorrow is 60 days from Sept. 23rd (July and August have 31 days)


----------



## meryll83

hiroMYhero said:


> There's no need to fit in 3 FPs in your first park of the day because you can pre-book 1, 2, or 3 FPs for that park and book day of for Park #2.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum for park hopping tips:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


Thanks, that was useful info!


----------



## Tess

I hope I am able to make this a concise question.  We are a group of 6, two of the group do not have MDE and I have them linked in my MDE.  Two additional have a MDE account and are also linked to my account under friends & family AND are able to view my plans and I theirs.  

Our FP+ dilemma is that I did a test FP+ schedule and one member of the other MDE family (while showing in my list) was denied due to "no reservation, no ticket, etc.".  I could continue with the remaining five without issue.  This individual has a valid reservation and linked ticket.  The two MDE family members are also able to do a test FP+ and there is no problem with his ticket and/or reservation.  This is a problem because I will be the person making all of the FP+ for the group of 6 and that day arrives very soon.

Is there something I am missing with linking.  I have booked FP+ over the years for folks traveling with us, but I have never encountered this particular problem.  Is this something I need to take to IT?  A glitch in the website?  I need to get this figured our fairly quickly and hope someone has the magic answer.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> I hope I am able to make this a concise question.  We are a group of 6, two of the group do not have MDE and I have them linked in my MDE.  Two additional have a MDE account and are also linked to my account under friends & family AND are able to view my plans and I theirs.
> 
> Our FP+ dilemma is that I did a test FP+ schedule and one member of the other MDE family (while showing in my list) was denied due to "no reservation, no ticket, etc.".  I could continue with the remaining five without issue.  This individual has a valid reservation and linked ticket.  The two MDE family members are also able to do a test FP+ and there is no problem with his ticket and/or reservation.  This is a problem because I will be the person making all of the FP+ for the group of 6 and that day arrives very soon.
> 
> Is there something I am missing with linking.  I have booked FP+ over the years for folks traveling with us, but I have never encountered this particular problem.  Is this something I need to take to IT?  A glitch in the website?  I need to get this figured our fairly quickly and hope someone has the magic answer.


When you invited that 1 person to link to your MDE, did you receive the email that Person#1 accepted the Invite and you did the final step of processing through your MDE account? If you missed that step, you'll just see him on your list but you can't do anything for him.

You don't mention whether that person has his own MDE or is listed on another but, it appears you need to process the final linking for him.

If you've done all the steps, you'll need to call Disney.


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> When you invited that 1 person to link to your MDE, did you receive the email that Person#1 accepted the Invite and you did the final step of processing through your MDE account? If you missed that step, you'll just see him on your list but you can't do anything for him.
> 
> You don't mention whether that person has his own MDE or is listed on another but, it appears you need to process the final linking for him.
> 
> If you've done all the steps, you'll need to call Disney.



Thanks for trying to help!

The other person does not have his own MDE account and is a family member on the invitee's account.  I received the notification from MDE that the invitation was accepted and followed the link back to MDE and she is visible, she can see our plans and I have added her permissions to view our plans.  Additionally, I can see all of the plans she has made (Dining) along with their reservation.  I'm not sure what other step I need take?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> The other person does not have his own MDE account and is a family member on the invitee's account.  I received the notification from MDE that the invitation was accepted and followed the link back to MDE and she is visible, she can see our plans and I have added her permissions to view our plans.  Additionally, I can see all of the plans she has made (Dining) along with their reservation.  I'm not sure what other step I need take?


If you listed her on your MDE and then processed the invite specifically for her and the email came back to you for the final step, you'll need to call Disney to have her fully added to your MDE.

Does that one specific MDE account have a package attached to it, or, does it have separately linked tickets? If a package, you won't fully have access to book for her until 60 days out.


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> If you listed her on your MDE and then processed the invite specifically for her and the email came back to you for the final step, you'll need to call Disney to have her fully added to your MDE.
> 
> Does that one specific MDE account have a package attached to it, or, does it have separately linked tickets? If a package, you won't fully have access to book for her until 60 days out.



They have separately linked tickets.  She is able to do the "test" FP+ for both of them.  When I attempt to do it, he shows up as having no ticket.  If I try to remove him from the list, it disallows because he has active tickets.   I am able to see, make test FP+ for the invitee.  I tried to add him a second time and can see his new character avatar and a note that the invitee is managing his plans.  The add is successful but still no luck in making test FP+ for him--same information for both the old and new add--he has no valid ticket.  Should I get his ticket number and link it in my MDE?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> They have separately linked tickets.  She is able to do the "test" FP+ for both of them.  When I attempt to do it, he shows up as having no ticket.  If I try to remove him from the list, it disallows because he has active tickets.   I am able to see, make test FP+ for the invitee.  I tried to add him a second time and can see his new character avatar and a note that the invitee is managing his plans.  The add is successful but still no luck in making test FP+ for him--same information for both the old and new add--he has no valid ticket.  Should I get his ticket number and link it in my MDE?


No, you can't add anything for him because he is managed by the other MDE manager.

When you listed him, does his name show up exactly as it is listed in the other MDE? If there is "Mr." then you have to add him as Mr.

If everything matches up exactly, you'll need to call Disney.


----------



## ALK$Disney

Hi,

Is there a way to find out the fast pass times for all the rides ahead of time? I was wondering if there was a website where they listed all the fast pass times. This would make it so much easier to plan.

Thanks


----------



## doconeill

ALK$Disney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to find out the fast pass times for all the rides ahead of time? I was wondering if there was a website where they listed all the fast pass times. This would make it so much easier to plan.
> 
> Thanks



They generally run from open to close, in 5 or 10 min increments. There are various exceptions, like for shows, etc.


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> No, you can't add anything for him because he is managed by the other MDE manager.
> 
> When you listed him, does his name show up exactly as it is listed in the other MDE? If there is "Mr." then you have to add him as Mr.
> 
> If everything matches up exactly, you'll need to call Disney.



Guess I will be on the phone to Disney.   Thanks for your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> Guess I will be on the phone to Disney.   Thanks for your help!


One last thing to check: Is there any possible way he has his own MDE and then linked up to hers?


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> One last thing to check: Is there any possible way he has his own MDE and then linked up to hers?



She didn't think he did, but we will check into that possibility as well.  She has the tickets linked to her account unless it would automatically link to any account he may have?  If he does have an account, would I send an invitation to the email address linked to it?  Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> She didn't think he did, but we will check into that possibility as well.  She has the tickets linked to her account unless it would automatically link to any account he may have?  If he does have an account, would I send an invitation to the email address linked to it?  Thanks again for all your advice.


Yes. If he does have his own account, use the email he used to invite him through your MDE. 

I don't usually reassign tickets between 2 MDEs but if she purchased tickets through Disney, the ticket could have been linked to him if she had full permission to "share" with him.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> She didn't think he did, but we will check into that possibility as well


She can check in her app. Under her Friends and Family listing, have her check to see if "Plans Managed by Me" is stated beneath his name. If it is blank, that means he has his own MDE. If the statement is there, you will need to call Disney.


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. If he does have his own account, use the email he used to invite him through your MDE.
> 
> I don't usually reassign tickets between 2 MDEs but if she purchased tickets through Disney, the ticket could have been linked to him if she had full permission to "share" with him.





hiroMYhero said:


> She can check in her app. Under her Friends and Family listing, have her check to see if "Plans Managed by Me" is stated beneath his name. If it is blank, that means he has his own MDE. If the statement is there, you will need to call Disney.



In her app, it shows as plans managed by her.  In my MDE his plans show as managed by me.  These are not Disney purchased tickets--they were UCT tickets that she linked through her MDE.  

He doesn't recall ever creating his own MDE and doesn't even know which email he would have used.   Frankly, I can't see him having an MDE.  Over the years all planning has been done by me or his wife.  The last trip we took two years ago, she did their planning and we did not share.  The original trip we took together, three years ago, I managed all plans for both of them hence the reason they were listed in My F&F list.  She just verified that his emails are not recognized and it is asking her to create an account which she will not do.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> In her app, it shows as plans managed by her.  In my MDE his plans show as managed by me.  These are not Disney purchased tickets--they were UCT tickets that she linked through her MDE.
> 
> He doesn't recall ever creating his own MDE and doesn't even know which email he would have used.   Frankly, I can't see him having an MDE.  Over the years all planning has been done by me or his wife.  The last trip we took two years ago, she did their planning and we did not share.  The original trip we took together, three years ago, I managed all plans for both of them hence the reason they were listed in My F&F list.  She just verified that his emails are not recognized and it is asking her to create an account which she will not do.


I guess I problem-solve better in the early morning hours - it's only 5:00a-ish for me.

If she allows you to login on her MDE account, you can book FPs for the total group using her MDE.

That saves you a call to Disney because you can easily book for everyone using her MDE - as long as she is okay with you logging in.


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> I guess I problem-solve better in the early morning hours - it's only 5:00a-ish for me.
> 
> If she allows you to login on her MDE account, you can book FPs for the total group using her MDE.
> 
> That saves you a call to Disney because you can easily book for everyone using her MDE - as long as she is okay with you logging in.



Awesome!  I will give it a test and be sure, but saving the call to Disney would be fabulous!


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> I guess I problem-solve better in the early morning hours - it's only 5:00a-ish for me.
> 
> If she allows you to login on her MDE account, you can book FPs for the total group using her MDE.
> 
> That saves you a call to Disney because you can easily book for everyone using her MDE - as long as she is okay with you logging in.





Tess said:


> Awesome!  I will give it a test and be sure, but saving the call to Disney would be fabulous!



Will we have to add all of the guests in my MDE to hers?  While we are connected and sharing, she does not have them in her list?  

Also, bit of a conundrum--he did discover an account last night, but under a different version of his name and he has nothing linked to it.  I know that is a major no-no, but it somehow linked through his account with ESPN--Disney tentacles are deep.  

I have never had so many issues planning before and I have been doing this since FP+ inception (for which I continue to curse Disney).  One other question, why can I not delete the problem family member from my friends and family?  When I attempt to remove him from the list, I get the message that I can't remove him because he has valid admission media and current plans--if that area recognizes his admission/reservation, why is he denied FP+ because he has neither?   Vicious circle. . .


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> Will we have to add all of the guests in my MDE to hers?  While we are connected and sharing, she does not have them in her list?
> 
> Also, bit of a conundrum--he did discover an account last night, but under a different version of his name and he has nothing linked to it.  I know that is a major no-no, but it somehow linked through his account with ESPN--Disney tentacles are deep.
> 
> I have never had so many issues planning before and I have been doing this since FP+ inception (for which I continue to curse Disney).  One other question, why can I not delete the problem family member from my friends and family?  When I attempt to remove him from the list, I get the message that I can't remove him because he has valid admission media and current plans--if that area recognizes his admission/reservation, why is he denied FP+ because he has neither?   Vicious circle. . .


That's the thing - you should be able to Delete him from your account because you don't Manage him. Somehow Disney's software thinks he is on your MDE.

You'd have to link everyone in your MDE to MDE#2 to book FPs for them. That's fairly easy by going to the Friends list and adding their names - it'll show them in a listing from which you'll choose.

The ESPN account could be messing it up. My old ESPNZone DLR account kicked me out of accessing a DCL reservation and I had to call to get everything merged.

Hope it works out!


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> That's the thing - you should be able to Delete him from your account because you don't Manage him. Somehow Disney's software thinks he is on your MDE.
> 
> You'd have to link everyone in your MDE to MDE#2 to book FPs for them. That's fairly easy by going to the Friends list and adding their names - it'll show them in a listing from which you'll choose.
> 
> The ESPN account could be messing it up. My old ESPNZone DLR account kicked me out of accessing a DCL reservation and I had to call to get everything merged.
> 
> Hope it works out!



I guess, from speaking to the other planner, he created an MDE account last night when he found the link through ESPN.  While this could add another layer of problems, it certainly isn't the primary problem because we were having trouble before he created a MDE account.

In my MDE account, it does show that I "manage his plans".  In the other account it shows she "manages his plans".  The names are identical and I too am baffled why I am unable to delete him from MDE on my end.  I can add him with his new avatar, etc. from his wife's MDE account but it still shows no admission/reservation.  I hate to wait until the 60 day mark to see if he suddenly shows as having valid admission/reservations. Ugh. . .did I say how much I hate this whole MDE/FP+ system. 

Again, appreciate your patience and assistance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Tess - With him showing up as Managed on 2 accounts, you'll need to call Disney, or, link everyone on your MDE to the other MDE. When the names are are entered into the other MDE, only add them by Selecting from the window that pops up and an email gets sent to you to confirm.

It doesn't sound like that window opened for you when you added him. Anyone you add that is Managed by someone else, will be in the window that pops up as long as you are first linked to the Manager of the other MDE.


----------



## jo-jo

Today was FP day.   We have DGDs in our room.  But the APs they have are linked to the trip they took with their parents in Feb. My DD tried to link everything.  Plus she could see me, but not my DH.  She ended up making 4 FP plus 1 FP with an overlapping time.  Didn't do everything but got some of the big rides.   She had one other problem.   She flying over the Atlantic and the wifi kept cutting out.  I'm ready to get the anti-acid.


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> @Tess - With him showing up as Managed on 2 accounts, you'll need to call Disney, or, link everyone on your MDE to the other MDE. When the names are are entered into the other MDE, only add them by Selecting from the window that pops up and an email gets sent to you to confirm.
> 
> It doesn't sound like that window opened for you when you added him. Anyone you add that is Managed by someone else, will be in the window that pops up as long as you are first linked to the Manager of the other MDE.



I have always had him and his wife in my F&F list--never been removed from our other trips.  I do get a pop up window to choose from followed by a processing request window with all of the Monsters Inc folks on it when I attempt to add him (again).  The add is successful and I can see it (along with my old managed by me avatar).  Unfortunately, that is where the disconnect occurs.  FP+ still claims no admission media, valid reservation, etc.  His wife did not receive any email of my add though.

When I add everyone else to her account then I will be notified of the add?  If that doesn't happen then we have issues that way as well.

To avoid all this nonsense in the future, perhaps we should call Disney and get it resolved, sadly I am not confident in the ability to do so.  We have 10 days to get it together!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tess said:


> When I add everyone else to her account then I will be notified of the add?


Yes. It's one by one so as each person is added to MDE#2, a notice gets emailed to you to confirm via your MDE.

@rteetz and I linked MDEs the other the day to research the process and other FP functions. It seems kind of tedious to confirm each person but that ensures that the MDE Managers are aware of each step.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Looking for advice. I have my Dad and Step Mom coming to meet us (Wife, myself, and 2 kids) at Epcot for 1 day during our upcoming trip, this is on a Sunday (Aug 27). I am trying to figure out best strategy for what to book them when their 30 day window opens up on Friday. We already booked our FPs at 60 days and have FEA for 11:20 AM. Prior to that we plan to just eat at Akershus - 9:35 ADR for all 6 of us. For my family's other FPs I booked SE and Nemo FP for 9-10 and 10-11 and plan to let them expire before FEA so then we are open to book whatever is available same day. 

My question is what FPs do I book for the 2 Grandparents at 30 days? I am doubting that I can find an overlapping time for FEA at 30 days and I do not want to change to later in the day because of breakfast in Norway, it would make us backtrack. So far we think it is best to plan on letting the grandparents enjoy FEA with the grandkids using our magic bands. Then I was thinking our best options for the grandparents 3 FPs are to book the same AM ones to let expire. Then book them 2 for either Soarin or TT for around 1 or 2PM and hope that when FEA is used I can book same Tier 1 grandparents have already for the rest of the 4 in the group for a time that overlaps. If that sounds doable, which Tier 1 is more likely to make happen? I know TT would be better use of a FP based on avg wait times, but would Soarin give me more of a chance to get everyone a FP for overlapping timeframes since I need to make 4 of them same day at 11:20 AM? (Sorry for the long explanation, all help greatly appreciated!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

King of Naboombu said:


> Looking for advice. I have my Dad and Step Mom coming to meet us (Wife, myself, and 2 kids) at Epcot for 1 day during our upcoming trip, this is on a Sunday (Aug 27). I am trying to figure out best strategy for what to book them when their 30 day window opens up on Friday. We already booked our FPs at 60 days and have FEA for 11:20 AM. Prior to that we plan to just eat at Akershus - 9:35 ADR for all 6 of us. For my family's other FPs I booked SE and Nemo FP for 9-10 and 10-11 and plan to let them expire before FEA so then we are open to book whatever is available same day.
> 
> My question is what FPs do I book for the 2 Grandparents at 30 days? I am doubting that I can find an overlapping time for FEA at 30 days and I do not want to change to later in the day because of breakfast in Norway, it would make us backtrack. So far we think it is best to plan on letting the grandparents enjoy FEA with the grandkids using our magic bands. Then I was thinking our best options for the grandparents 3 FPs are to book the same AM ones to let expire. Then book them 2 for either Soarin or TT for around 1 or 2PM and hope that when FEA is used I can book same Tier 1 grandparents have already for the rest of the 4 in the group for a time that overlaps. If that sounds doable, which Tier 1 is more likely to make happen? I know TT would be better use of a FP based on avg wait times, but would Soarin give me more of a chance to get everyone a FP for overlapping timeframes since I need to make 4 of them same day at 11:20 AM? (Sorry for the long explanation, all help greatly appreciated!)


If their MDE is linked to yours, you can go to your FPs now and "Change Party" to try to add them to yours. The system will add them if there is room.

If there isn't room, the system will give you an alternate time where your complete Party will have the same FP if there is availability.


----------



## King of Naboombu

hiroMYhero said:


> If their MDE is linked to yours, you can go to your FPs now and "Change Party" to try to add them to yours. The system will add them if there is room.
> 
> If there isn't room, the system will give you an alternate time where your complete Party will have the same FP if there is availability.



Thanks for your quick response. I tried what you proposed and I did find availability around 4PM or after, but I think that is too late to make work. It is not a priority for us to all ride FEA together, wife and I have been on a few times plus we have another 4 FPs for it on another Epcot day when I will be with just wife and kids. Trying to figure out how else to possibly make use of the grandparent's Tier 1s. I am leaning towards just booking them for Soarin and seeing how it goes after FEA, if anything is available same day for entire party.


----------



## MonkeyPants

tomorrow is the 60 day mark for me, what time can I start making FP reservations?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MonkeyPants said:


> tomorrow is the 60 day mark for me, what time can I start making FP reservations?


7:00a ET


----------



## MonkeyPants

hiroMYhero said:


> 7:00a ET




Thanks!


----------



## Tess

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. It's one by one so as each person is added to MDE#2, a notice gets emailed to you to confirm via your MDE.
> 
> @rteetz and I linked MDEs the other the day to research the process and other FP functions. It seems kind of tedious to confirm each person but that ensures that the MDE Managers are aware of each step.



Broke down and called Disney last night.  It was actually pretty painless.  They removed the old list I had for the problem family member and linked from the current account.  Took about 10 minutes and I was able to do a test FP+ for last night.  We would have needed a "really fast car. . ." to hit Dumbo at 10:15 p.m., but it worked!  Relief!  Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## kondjott

It may be worth @mesaboy2 adding a note in post #10 that for those trying to make FPs with their MNSSHP tickets, they should do those LAST. Otherwise, the system seems to assume they're using a regular ticket for that FP, and will not allow them to make FP's for their last day.

For example, this happened to me this morning. I have a 5-day base tickets, plus a MNSSHP ticket. I am not using a regular ticket for entry the day of the party (which is in the middle of our trip), so I would have 6 days of FP. I initially made them somewhat in order of days, but then when I got to the last day of my trip the system would not allow me to book a FP for that day. I had to go back, cancel my FP for the party day, and then book for the last day. At that point, the system would then allow me to go back and make a FP for the party day.

Luckily, I had happened to read on this thread and somewhere in the MNSSHP thread about this issue, so I knew to cancel the party day FP. I think it would be good to have something up in the FAQ though for other folks in the same boat.


----------



## kizmet311

Questions regarding AK FP.  There are 4 of us and here is how I envision my FP plan for that park.  First - get FOP for DH/stepD.  Then get a family FP for KS.  Then get EE for DH/stepD and KRR for DD/myself (although DH/stepD will use our MB for this FP).  That leaves DD/me with one more FP.  Should we just use it on the LK show (and go without DH/stepD) or could we not book a 3rd FP and wait until the day off (after all other FP have been used) to try to book an NRJ FP for the whole family?  Would this work since DD/I wouldn't have yet booked a Tier 1 AK FP for ourselves?  Is it better to book a 3rd FP for DD/me even though we might not use it, but book it early so that it expires and we can get our NRJ FP sooner?

One last ? about FP - can I book a FP for as soon as the park opens even if we don't arrive at the park until later - just to let it expire and get it out of the way?

Sigh, I think I book FP in like a week for our trip and I've only got one park figured out, lol.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kizmet311 said:


> Questions regarding AK FP.  There are 4 of us and here is how I envision my FP plan for that park.  First - get FOP for DH/stepD.  Then get a family FP for KS.  Then get EE for DH/stepD and KRR for DD/myself (although DH/stepD will use our MB for this FP).  That leaves DD/me with one more FP.  Should we just use it on the LK show (and go without DH/stepD) or could we not book a 3rd FP and wait until the day off (after all other FP have been used) to try to book an NRJ FP for the whole family?  Would this work since DD/I wouldn't have yet booked a Tier 1 AK FP for ourselves?  Is it better to book a 3rd FP for DD/me even though we might not use it, but book it early so that it expires and we can get our NRJ FP sooner?
> 
> One last ? about FP - can I book a FP for as soon as the park opens even if we don't arrive at the park until later - just to let it expire and get it out of the way?
> 
> Sigh, I think I book FP in like a week for our trip and I've only got one park figured out, lol.


The easiest thing to do is book FoP for all 4 of you so the other 2 can ride it twice. 

Then for your 4th FP of the day, Search for NRJ for your complete group.

There's no reason to waste a Tier 1 FP and you don't need a FP for FOLK.


----------



## kizmet311

hiroMYhero said:


> The easiest thing to do is book FoP for all 4 of you so the other 2 can ride it twice.
> 
> Then for your 4th FP of the day, Search for NRJ for your complete group.
> 
> There's no reason to waste a Tier 1 FP and you don't need a FP for FOLK.



Thanks!  That is definitely good reasoning to let them ride FOP twice.  Should I try to book the two FOP FP separately or as a whole group?  I didn't know if most people would prefer to ride it twice at different times as opposed to book 4 FP at the same time and they would have to ride it twice in a row.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kizmet311 said:


> Thanks!  That is definitely good reasoning to let them ride FOP twice.  Should I try to book the two FOP FP separately or as a whole group?  I didn't know if most people would prefer to ride it twice at different times as opposed to book 4 FP at the same time and they would have to ride it twice in a row.


I'd book 4 at once because it gives you a better chance of getting a good 4th FP for your group and you and DD have a full hour to do some non-FP things in AK.


----------



## smallworldnh

I booked my FP+ for the first time today and it was kind of an aggravating experience.  I am at my 60 day mark, I got on right at 7am and still was not able to get the times I wanted.  I booked alternates anyway.  I tried to see availability on the Disney site just now and it won't let me because I've reached my FP limits.  Is there a way I can do this somehow or do I need to cancel something to be able to do this.  Thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

smallworldnh said:


> I booked my FP+ for the first time today and it was kind of an aggravating experience.  I am at my 60 day mark, I got on right at 7am and still was not able to get the times I wanted.  I booked alternates anyway.  I tried to see availability on the Disney site just now and it won't let me because I've reached my FP limits.  Is there a way I can do this somehow or do I need to cancel something to be able to do this.  Thanks.



From the Addendum:


Cluelyss said:


> *Instructions for Checking Availability*
> 
> You don't have to Cancel when checking availability, rebooking a new park, or when park hopping.  Simply follow the instructions below.
> 
> From the app:
> ~ tap the "+"
> ~ select guests
> ~ select date and new park
> ~ continue beyond any warnings
> ~ you won't lose anything if just checking availability. After checking, back out of the window and your original FP+  remain.
> ~ when you confirm a FP+ for the new park, that's when any original FP+ are replaced.
> 
> *Checking Availability for Same Park - Same Day*
> From the App
> ~ from a booked FP, choose "Modify"
> ~ scroll through selections to see availability
> ~ original FP remains intact if a new ride is not chosen
> * The system only shows ride availability for time slots that are not blocked by original FP Return Windows.


----------



## smallworldnh

mesaboy2 said:


> From the Addendum:


Hi, I just happened to find this thread!  Thank you, I found the modify button!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

smallworldnh said:


> I booked my FP+ for the first time today and it was kind of an aggravating experience.  I am at my 60 day mark, I got on right at 7am and still was not able to get the times I wanted.  I booked alternates anyway.  I tried to see availability on the Disney site just now and it won't let me because I've reached my FP limits.  Is there a way I can do this somehow or do I need to cancel something to be able to do this.  Thanks.


Keep trying.  I also find the FP times also very aggravating at first.  When I did mine at 60 days, it took about five more days after that of checking and modifying to slowly move everything to the times I wanted but weren't showing.  My advice, say you have a 11:30am FP for Toy Story Mania but you want 11am.  When I saw 11:20 available, I changed it to it if it was the only earlier one available.  Doing that slowly, over several days I got it to 11am.  Modifying is your friend, good luck


----------



## smallworldnh

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Keep trying.  I also find the FP times also very aggravating at first.  When I did mine at 60 days, it took about five more days after that of checking and modifying to slowly move everything to the times I wanted but weren't showing.  My advice, say you have a 11:30am FP for Toy Story Mania but you want 11am.  When I saw 11:20 available, I changed it to it if it was the only earlier one available.  Doing that slowly, over several days I got it to 11am.  Modifying is your friend, good luck


Thank you!  I'll keep checking!  I could not get FEA at all and the only opening for FOP was much later than I wanted to stay.  I booked it anyway and will keep checking and tweaking like you suggested!  Epcot was hard since there is so few attractions to FP (and then there's the tiering!)  Thanks again!


----------



## Cluelyss

kondjott said:


> It may be worth @mesaboy2 adding a note in post #10 that for those trying to make FPs with their MNSSHP tickets, they should do those LAST. Otherwise, the system seems to assume they're using a regular ticket for that FP, and will not allow them to make FP's for their last day.
> 
> For example, this happened to me this morning. I have a 5-day base tickets, plus a MNSSHP ticket. I am not using a regular ticket for entry the day of the party (which is in the middle of our trip), so I would have 6 days of FP. I initially made them somewhat in order of days, but then when I got to the last day of my trip the system would not allow me to book a FP for that day. I had to go back, cancel my FP for the party day, and then book for the last day. At that point, the system would then allow me to go back and make a FP for the party day.
> 
> Luckily, I had happened to read on this thread and somewhere in the MNSSHP thread about this issue, so I knew to cancel the party day FP. I think it would be good to have something up in the FAQ though for other folks in the same boat.


Also worth noting that there have been reports of people getting their last day of FPs cancelled when they've used a party ticket to book FPs. No rhyme or reason at this point as to who or why (and it's not everyone) but just be aware.


----------



## mesaboy2

kondjott said:


> It may be worth @mesaboy2 adding a note in post #10 that for those trying to make FPs with their MNSSHP tickets, they should do those LAST. Otherwise, the system seems to assume they're using a regular ticket for that FP, and will not allow them to make FP's for their last day.
> 
> For example, this happened to me this morning. I have a 5-day base tickets, plus a MNSSHP ticket. I am not using a regular ticket for entry the day of the party (which is in the middle of our trip), so I would have 6 days of FP. I initially made them somewhat in order of days, but then when I got to the last day of my trip the system would not allow me to book a FP for that day. I had to go back, cancel my FP for the party day, and then book for the last day. At that point, the system would then allow me to go back and make a FP for the party day.
> 
> Luckily, I had happened to read on this thread and somewhere in the MNSSHP thread about this issue, so I knew to cancel the party day FP. I think it would be good to have something up in the FAQ though for other folks in the same boat.





Cluelyss said:


> Also worth noting that there have been reports of people getting their last day of FPs cancelled when they've used a party ticket to book FPs. No rhyme or reason at this point as to who or why (and it's not everyone) but just be aware.



New verbiage added to Post #10 in green to address these points, let me know if I captured correctly what you have experienced.  Thanks!


----------



## KrisM

I'm really trying to understand, but don't think I do.

We are planning a June 2018 trip.  We will just do AK and waterparks at Disney and spend days at Universal too.  We are thinking of starting with 1-2 nights at Disney and then moving to Universal for the next 4-5 nights.  We will buy 1 day PH+ tickets so we can do the water parks on 2 days.

My questions:
1. Let's say we do 1 night in a Disney resort - June 16.  I know I can book FP 60 days before that, so April 17.  For how many days can I book?  I don't understand what a ticket "entitlement" is and if water parks count.  Can I make FP for just June 16 and 17?  Or can I do more since we have the water park option?

2. If I want to go to AK on June 22, I think I'd have to wait until April 23 - 60 days before June 22.  Is that right?

Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

KrisM said:


> Can I make FP for just June 16 and 17?


Your window will open for those two days but because you will only have 1 park ticket (entitlement), you have to choose which day you'll actually be in the park. Book your FPs for that specific day.

You'd only have 1 day of waterparks because you only have a single day park ticket. The waterpark option matches the number of park tickets. In your case, that is only 1 day at the waterparks.



KrisM said:


> If I want to go to AK on June 22, I think I'd have to wait until April 23 - 60 days before June 22. Is that right?


Yes because of your onsite stay on the 16th, the window will allow you to book at 60 days before June 22. Will AK be your 2nd Disney Park of the trip or your only Disney Park?


----------



## KrisM

The Disney site says that 1 day tickets get 2 days of the water parks.  Maybe that is a recent change?  It says for all other lengths it matches, but 1-day tickets are an exception. 

AK will be our first park.  We may try to hop to Epcot that day as well. We plan to do both water parks earlier in the week.


----------



## hiroMYhero

KrisM said:


> The Disney site says that 1 day tickets get 2 days of the water parks. Maybe that is a recent change? It says for all other lengths it matches, but 1-day tickets are an exception.


Ok, thanks! Then you have 2 waterpark days but only 1 park day.

When your window opens for the 16th, you won't be able to book FPs for AK - you'll have to wait.


----------



## KrisM

Thank you for your help.   I find this all so confusing!  I'm glad there are people who understand and can clarify.


----------



## LYSE

If I purchase an Annual pass but don't activate it, will I be able to make my FP+ reservations at the 60 day mark as if I had park tickets?

I am thinking yes..but just want to make sure.

thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

LYSE said:


> I am thinking yes.


Correct. 

Activation is for Park Entry and to enter FP lines.


----------



## bri4jenn

Do the 30 day or 60 day FP+ booking winder ever come out earlier than 7am Eastern or has it consistently been right at the top of the hour?


----------



## LYSE

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct.
> 
> Activation is for Park Entry and to enter FP lines.


Thank You!


----------



## mesaboy2

bri4jenn said:


> Do the 30 day or 60 day FP+ booking winder ever come out earlier than 7am Eastern or has it consistently been right at the top of the hour?



Always 7:00a ET since it moved to that time more than a year ago.


----------



## Cluelyss

bri4jenn said:


> Do the 30 day or 60 day FP+ booking winder ever come out earlier than 7am Eastern or has it consistently been right at the top of the hour?


The only exception I've noted is if you have 2 onsite stays booked within 60 days of each other, the FP date for your second stay will open at day 59.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> New verbiage added to Post #10 in green to address these points, let me know if I captured correctly what you have experienced.  Thanks!


Looks good for what we know so far. Will update if more info becomes available.


----------



## bri4jenn

Is it possible to use a FP without actually riding the ride.  Could I scan my passes at the Mickey hand and then chose not to ride.  Is this possible with or without Magic Bands?  I want to use the strategy of burning through my Tier 2's as quickly, ride the Tier 1 and then get a 4th FP as soon as possible.  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bri4jenn said:


> Could I scan my passes at the Mickey hand and then chose not to ride.


Yes. Just tap the touchpoint with your ticket or MagicBand and as soon as it turns green, move on.

And,  to DISboards!


----------



## kizmet311

Is there a place on MDX that tells me the date I can start booking FP?  I know there are calculators and such, but it just makes me feel better to see the official Disney date that I can start booking.


----------



## jlundeen

kizmet311 said:


> Is there a place on MDX that tells me the date I can start booking FP?  I know there are calculators and such, but it just makes me feel better to see the official Disney date that I can start booking.


Yes - when you log into MDX you will see this screen....look below the line where it says My Plans...when it says "60" that's your FP window. 

ETA...this screen shot was from a desktop - on the mobile app, you need to click on "See All Plans" and it will tell you when you can start your your Check-In  which is at 60 days - IF you are staying on Property.


----------



## kizmet311

jlundeen said:


> Yes - when you log into MDX you will see this screen....look below the line where it says My Plans...when it says "60" that's your FP window.
> 
> ETA...this screen shot was from a desktop - on the mobile app, you need to click on "See All Plans" and it will tell you when you can start your your Check-In  which is at 60 days - IF you are staying on Property.
> View attachment 256411



Thanks!  I have 7 days!  I really need to figure out my FP plan!  I only have AK figured out so far, haha.


----------



## FourLeafClover

Any advice on the best strategy for (1) modifying existing FP+s and (2) snagging a 3rd FP+ for a ride currently unavailable?
I figured out how using the FAQ, but how often should I be stalking MDE to look?

I am trying to move up two existing FP+s at MK if I can and get a FP+ for Safari at AK (I did not think that would be so hard to get).

Should I just periodically keep checking, wait until closer to my trip (29 days out now)?


----------



## jsmla

I have read the FAQ (read the section on park hopping _several_ times) but I'm paranoid and have a slow learning curve.  This will be my first time since the changes.

I currently have FPs back to back to back at AK beginning with Flight of Passage.  FoP is the only FastPass I wish to use before heading over to the MK for the rest of the day.  Before I cancel my two extra FPs at AK I want to make sure I have this right.

If I only book one FastPass (Flight of Passage) at AK my FP will work, right?  I don't have to book all three at AK to use my FoP FastPass?

After tapping my band at FoP can I then immediately make 2 new FPs at MK (my next park) without using FPs for any AK attractions other than the FoP one?

Stupid problem, I know, but I'm having a hard time actually cancelling those two extra AK FastPasses!

Sorry for repetitive questions but a little more reassurance will ease my mind!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jsmla said:


> I have read the FAQ (read the section on park hopping _several_ times) but I'm paranoid and have a slow learning curve.  This will be my first time since the changes.
> 
> I currently have FPs back to back to back at AK beginning with Flight of Passage.  FoP is the only FastPass I wish to use before heading over to the MK for the rest of the day.  Before I cancel my two extra FPs at AK I want to make sure I have this right.
> 
> If I only book one FastPass (Flight of Passage) at AK my FP will work, right?  I don't have to book all three at AK to use my FoP FastPass?
> 
> After tapping my band at FoP can I then immediately make 2 new FPs at MK (my next park) without using FPs for any AK attractions other than the FoP one?
> 
> Stupid problem, I know, but I'm having a hard time actually cancelling those two extra AK FastPasses!
> 
> Sorry for repetitive questions but a little more reassurance will ease my mind!


Yes to all your questions.


----------



## Bowen9475

Does FP* have specific seating for Fantasmic?


----------



## mesaboy2

Bowen9475 said:


> Does FP* have specific seating for Fantasmic?



Yes.


----------



## Cluelyss

FourLeafClover said:


> Any advice on the best strategy for (1) modifying existing FP+s and (2) snagging a 3rd FP+ for a ride currently unavailable?
> I figured out how using the FAQ, but how often should I be stalking MDE to look?
> 
> I am trying to move up two existing FP+s at MK if I can and get a FP+ for Safari at AK (I did not think that would be so hard to get).
> 
> Should I just periodically keep checking, wait until closer to my trip (29 days out now)?


Check ALL the time. Anytime I pick up my phone to check an email, make a call, whatever, I hop into MDE to check


----------



## lbuzz52

can i make sure i have this right? my stay is slightly more complicated than i'm used to. 

ressie # 1 group A- RO  11/5  (decided to add a day but only different room type available)
ressie # 2 group A- package? 11/6-11/14  
ressie # 3 group B- package? 11/7-11/14 
I'm assuming the TA has ressie 2 & 3 as packages, since i have to pay at 45 days, but she said i can remove the tickets and get same hotel discount rate)

For Group A- 
so at 60 days from 11/5, i can make FP for any day but 11/5, because 11/5 would only tie to the RO and the tickets would have to be activated first to make them eligible for FP for that date.  but i can go ahead and make FP for my package check in date of 11/6 and beyond because both ressies are in my MDE.  

For group B 
i can also make FP for them at 60 days from 11/5 as long as they are for their check in date of 11/7 or later, because i linked their mde to mine

thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

lbuzz52 said:


> can i make sure i have this right? my stay is slightly more complicated than i'm used to.
> 
> ressie # 1 group A- RO  11/5  (decided to add a day but only different room type available)
> ressie # 2 group A- package? 11/6-11/14
> ressie # 3 group B- package? 11/7-11/14
> I'm assuming the TA has ressie 2 & 3 as packages, since i have to pay at 45 days, but she said i can remove the tickets and get same hotel discount rate)
> 
> For Group A-
> so at 60 days from 11/5, i can make FP for any day but 11/5, because 11/5 would only tie to the RO and the tickets would have to be activated first to make them eligible for FP for that date.  but i can go ahead and make FP for my package check in date of 11/6 and beyond because both ressies are in my MDE.
> 
> For group B
> i can also make FP for them at 60 days from 11/5 as long as they are for their check in date of 11/7 or later, because i linked their mde to mine
> 
> thanks


Correct for Group A and Group B!


----------



## CJK

I've got a big group of people going to Disney over the Christmas break. Some of us are staying onsite and some of us are staying offsite. I understand that we should be able to book fast passes for the offsite folks too, if our accounts are linked - 60 days in advance. As the designated Disney planner, everyone wants me to book their fast passes. Here's the thing. While we're meeting for a meal here in there, we won't actually all be doing many rides together due to different ages, interests, etc... For this reason, I don't want to have all of our accounts linked at the time of our trip. It may be annoying to see so many people listed on my MDE app, when trying to book 4th and subsequent fast passes on the fly for my immediate family, you know? Is it possible to book everyone's fast passes 60 days in advance, and then 'unlink' some of the accounts 30 days before the trip? Does that make sense?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Is it possible to book everyone's fast passes 60 days in advance, and then 'unlink' some of the accounts 30 days before the trip? Does that make sense?


Yes, you can unlink the other MDEs and you don't have to wait until 30 days out. You can rearrange the linked MDEs as soon as FPs are booked.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, you can unlink the other MDEs and you don't have to wait until 30 days out. You can rearrange the linked MDEs as soon as FPs are booked.


Thank you! That's great news!


----------



## Nicky82

I'm new to the the split stays, we've only ever stayed offsite, and the majority of our trip this time will still be offsite with the exception of the one night.

We have a 5 day pass.  We are staying offsite November 25-Dec 2nd, then return for the night Dec 9th, which is onsite, RO. Our plan is to use 4 day passes for the offsite stay, and leave one day for when we're back Dec 9th.

Will we only receive a 60 day fastpass window for our Dec 9th stay?  What about the offsite portion, will this be a 30 day window only?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nicky82 said:


> I'm new to the the split stays, we've only ever stayed offsite, and the majority of our trip this time will still be offsite with the exception of the one night.
> 
> We have a 5 day pass.  We are staying offsite November 25-Dec 2nd, then return for the night Dec 9th, which is onsite, RO. Our plan is to use 4 day passes for the offsite stay, and leave one day for when we're back Dec 9th.
> 
> Will we only receive a 60 day fastpass window for our Dec 9th stay?  What about the offsite portion, will this be a 30 day window only?


When your FP booking window opens for Dec 9, all the offsite park days are included in the booking window. 

Book for all 5 park days when the window opens.


----------



## kandb

Hope someone can help me with a fp question.  We are a family of 5 going to Disney in August staying on property.  I made my fp's for the 7 days we are going to be at the parks.  I received 5 anytime fp's because of an issue we had at Disney.  I can see it on my MDE account saying 5 guests and some balloons above it.  My question is, if I made fp's for a ride within a certain time frame and I opted not to go on (I have vertigo but always make the fp's that my children are going to go on anyway) and my children decide to ride the ride again using the anytime fp's, will it use my fp for one of the children if I let them wear my magicband?  Also, how does it know to use the reserved fp VS. the "anytime" fp?  Hope I am making sense.  Lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

kandb said:


> will it use my fp for one of the children if I let them wear my magicband?


Yes as long as they enter the FP line during the exact FP return window.



kandb said:


> Also, how does it know to use the reserved fp VS. the "anytime" fp? Hope I am making sense. Lol


Reserved FPs are redeemed when used *exactly* within the return window.

A little too early or a little too late results in using up an Anytime FP.


----------



## damo

For the purpose of getting fastpasses at the 60 day window, does the the primary person on the room reservation need to be the one who manages the MDX account?  Does the manager of the account even need to be on the room reservation or can the persons with the room reservation just be members of the linked group that is managed/controlled by someone else?


----------



## Emicmac

Has anyone used "Multiple Experiences Fast Passes" issued through Disney Guest Services?  I'm trying to find out if they will they work on FoP ? I had a nightmare experience with my resort reservations and lost all fast passes for three days,including the ones for FoP.  Guest Services issued fast passes with no assigned ride / time, but I don't think we can use then for FoP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


damo said:


> For the purpose of getting fastpasses at the 60 day window, does the the primary person on the room reservation need to be the one who manages the MDX account?  Does the manager of the account even need to be on the room reservation or can the persons with the room reservation just be members of the linked group that is managed/controlled by someone else?


Anyone who is logged into the MDE account can book FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Emicmac said:


> Has anyone used "Multiple Experiences Fast Passes" issued through Disney Guest Services?  I'm trying to find out if they will they work on FoP ? I had a nightmare experience with my resort reservations and lost all fast passes for three days,including the ones for FoP.  Guest Services issued fast passes with no assigned ride / time, but I don't think we can use then for FoP.


Go to the FPs that are linked and see if restrictions are listed. If not, they can be used at FoP. They probably are good for FoP because they are replacing the FoP FPs that you lost.


----------



## Emicmac

hiroMYhero said:


> Go to the FPs that are linked and see if restrictions are listed. If not, they can be used at FoP. They probably are good for FoP because they are replacing the FoP FPs that you lost.



Thanks so much for the advice, I just checked my Fast Passes to follow up and Disney Guest Services came through and my FoP fast passes are back !


----------



## SaintsManiac

mesaboy2 said:


> Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.




I have 6 day tickets linked to MDE. We are staying at Universal for 3 nights before moving onsite. I want to book FP for the day before we check into Beach Club. Does this mean I can do that??


ETA: I think @hiroMYhero answered this one page before this.


----------



## damo

hiroMYhero said:


> .
> 
> Anyone who is logged into the MDE account can book FPs.



So as long as one of the people in the family/friends has a RO reservation, fastpasses for everyone can be made at the 60 day mark?


----------



## hiroMYhero

damo said:


> So as long as one of the people in the family/friends has a RO reservation, fastpasses for everyone can be made at the 60 day mark?


Yes as long as the onsite person is grouped with the others when selecting FPs.

After the FPs are booked, you can rearrange the group members using Change Party.


----------



## bluecastle

I don't have a question, at least not right this second, but I just wanted to thank hiroMYhero and Mesa boy for their endless patience and quick replies. You are very appreciated!!!


----------



## Kitchensink

I am arriving for my vacation on Sept. 25, staying off-site. My annual pass expires on Sept. 28. I plan to renew my annual pass while I am there. I have a resort reservation beginning Sept. 30. Can I make a fastpass reservation for Sept. 30? Assuming that my current pass expires two days earlier, is the only way to make a fastpass reservation for this date is to buy a voucher now? 
Thanks, Karen


----------



## CarolynFH

Kitchensink said:


> I am arriving for my vacation on Sept. 25, staying off-site. My annual pass expires on Sept. 28. I plan to renew my annual pass while I am there. I have a resort reservation beginning Sept. 30. Can I make a fastpass reservation for Sept. 30? Assuming that my current pass expires two days earlier, is the only way to make a fastpass reservation for this date is to buy a voucher now?
> Thanks, Karen



You can renew your AP up to 60 days before it expires, and there's no discount or other benefit to waiting until you get there.  So if you have the necessary $, renew it now or as soon as you can.  You won't be able to make FP for Sept. 29 or 30 until you renew it.  And, when your 60-day window opens for Sept. 30, it will open the FP window for your offsite dates as well, so another reason to renew now.


----------



## kizmet311

If I'm not allowed to ask this, then I apologize and please delete the post.

Someone recommended a website to me that will help develop a personalized touring plan for each park day.  If you use it to develop a plan of attractions it will suggest the rides for which you should try to get FP or if you already have a FP time, you can enter it and it will leave that attraction at the schedule FP time and schedule everything else around it.  

So my question is this:

Is it best to lay out a detailed touring plan for each day and attempt to get FP for the plan's suggested attractions, knowing that you may not be able to get the FP for the time you want (of course, trying for the hardest FP first).  This would be assuming that the auto-generated plan "wait times" for non-FP attractions are hopefully correct.

OR

Is it best to make a list of all of our "must-do" attractions, rank them in order of hardest-to-least hardest to get, and go after them in that order, taking whatever time is available and then develop our touring plans for each day around the FP times?

Just trying to figure out our best strategy since my FP booking date is Thursday and I realize different people may have different opinions, just trying to get some guidance as a first-time to the FP booking.  Plus trying to make 10 touring plans between now and Thursday is a little intimidating (a plan for myself/DD and a plan for DH/stepD for each park day, with a few attractions/activities showing up on both plans).  It seems like it would be easier to just make a list of the attractions we want to see at each park and even that will take a little work, because I am breaking us into two groups for most FP with a few that the whole party are doing together.  And I am having to make some assumptions on what DH/stepD want to do and balancing that with time together so our entire family vacation isn't spent apart, but my DD and me aren't going to want to do a lot of the bigger rides even though she is technically tall enough to ride most of them so we'll be hunting down characters or just having a ball exploring whatever park we are in and the little "distractions" like the splash area at Casey Jrs.


----------



## kizmet311

Also, I'm pretty sure you cannot get FP for a special viewing area for HEA, but can you get FP for Illuminations?  I know that would have to be a day-of try to get it later kind of FP, but I didn't even know if it existed.  We will have reserved seating for Fantasmic and ROL from dining packages.


----------



## mesaboy2

kizmet311 said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure you cannot get FP for a special viewing area for HEA, but can you get FP for Illuminations?  I know that would have to be a day-of try to get it later kind of FP, but I didn't even know if it existed.  We will have reserved seating for Fantasmic and ROL from dining packages.



All current FP options are listed in Post #8.  IllumiNations is an FP, HEA is not.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kizmet311 said:


> If I'm not allowed to ask this, then I apologize and please delete the post.
> 
> Someone recommended a website to me that will help develop a personalized touring plan for each park day.  If you use it to develop a plan of attractions it will suggest the rides for which you should try to get FP or if you already have a FP time, you can enter it and it will leave that attraction at the schedule FP time and schedule everything else around it.
> 
> So my question is this:
> 
> Is it best to lay out a detailed touring plan for each day and attempt to get FP for the plan's suggested attractions, knowing that you may not be able to get the FP for the time you want (of course, trying for the hardest FP first).  This would be assuming that the auto-generated plan "wait times" for non-FP attractions are hopefully correct.
> 
> OR
> 
> Is it best to make a list of all of our "must-do" attractions, rank them in order of hardest-to-least hardest to get, and go after them in that order, taking whatever time is available and then develop our touring plans for each day around the FP times?
> 
> Just trying to figure out our best strategy since my FP booking date is Thursday and I realize different people may have different opinions, just trying to get some guidance as a first-time to the FP booking.  Plus trying to make 10 touring plans between now and Thursday is a little intimidating (a plan for myself/DD and a plan for DH/stepD for each park day, with a few attractions/activities showing up on both plans).  It seems like it would be easier to just make a list of the attractions we want to see at each park and even that will take a little work, because I am breaking us into two groups for most FP with a few that the whole party are doing together.  And I am having to make some assumptions on what DH/stepD want to do and balancing that with time together so our entire family vacation isn't spent apart, but my DD and me aren't going to want to do a lot of the bigger rides even though she is technically tall enough to ride most of them so we'll be hunting down characters or just having a ball exploring whatever park we are in and the little "distractions" like the splash area at Casey Jrs.


I'd book the FPs you've already discussed here in this thread. After booking your FPs, go to Touring Plans and read through the "free offerings" and see if you want to pursue a plan there. 

You don't have to have a Touring plan prior to booking your FPs. The 3 booked FPs give you an idea of what your base plan will be for that specific day.


----------



## kizmet311

hiroMYhero said:


> I'd book the FPs you've already discussed here in this thread. After booking your FPs, go to Touring Plans and read through the "free offerings" and see if you want to pursue a plan there.
> 
> You don't have to have a Touring plan prior to booking your FPs. The 3 booked FPs give you an idea of what your base plan will be for that specific day.



Thanks, other than AK, I can't even remember what I've stated as a possible FP, lol.  I'm going to have to go back and read my own posts.  AK was the only park I recall having it all figured out.  

Epcot will be difficult, because everything we want to ride is a Tier 1, so I guess I really will just go after FEA and fit in 2 more wherever just to get through them.  Hopefully if we arrive by park opening we can knock out Soarin or Test Track right away.  Not sure how DH/stepD will feel about single rider for Test Track, so they may have a wait there.  Other than those three Tier 1s, we'll just be doing Nemo and looking around the aquarium area and hanging out in WS most of the day.  It's our arrival day, though, and we will be leaving the park briefly to get checked in to the Poly, so that's ok that we aren't doing a ton there.  Plus, we will have the F&W festival to amuse ourselves in the latter part of our day.

HS will probably be the least stressful park as there isn't too much we should need a FP for there, just the RnRC really.  Then we'll probably do Star Tours or a stage show just to blow through the others.  Not sure yet if stepD is going to be willing to ToT.  Not much scares her, but she was hesitant when we were looking at attractions online.

Then, of course, MK which is a big free for all!  I'll be booking rides for DH/stepD and character M&Gs for me/DD.  The only thing we'll probably do as a family are ETwB and JC, maybe JotLM.


----------



## Dan Murphy

hiroMYhero said:


> go to Touring Plans and read through


https://touringplans.com/


----------



## kizmet311

Thanks, all.  I've already signed up on that website and even paid the fee so I can do the custom plans and have them request my room for me.  I was just trying to figure out if it was best to do the touring plan first and get FP based on it as close to the times it suggests or just get FP for the hardest to get attractions that we want to see and then force the touring plan to plan around those times.  I have a friend who has done the KTTW planning before and she said she likes to make the plan first and see what it suggests.  So, I have a little homework for the next couple of nights if I do that.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

We are going to a cheer event and will receive 3 day PH from the group (but not until we arrive).  I want to book our fp at 60 days out though.  If I purchase 2 day PH am I only able to book 2 days worth of fp?  We are going to upgrade to ap's after arrival and save the extra tickets.  I'm concerned about the ability to book 10 days of fp at 60 days out if I only have 2 days of PH on MDE though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mike&AllisMom said:


> We are going to a cheer event and will receive 3 day PH from the group (but not until we arrive).  I want to book our fp at 60 days out though.  If I purchase 2 day PH am I only able to book 2 days worth of fp?  We are going to upgrade to ap's after arrival and save the extra tickets.  I'm concerned about the ability to book 10 days of fp at 60 days out if I only have 2 days of PH on MDE though.


If you want to book 10 days of FPs, purchase the APs now and link the vouchers to your MDE. The vouchers allow FP booking for all 10 days if you'll be onsite for 10 days. You'll activate your APs to be able to enter the parks when you arrive at WDW.

With a 2-day PH, you can only pre-book FPs for 2 days.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

hiroMYhero said:


> If you want to book 10 days of FPs, purchase the APs now and link the vouchers to your MDE. The vouchers allow FP booking for all 10 days if you'll be onsite for 10 days. You'll activate your APs to be able to enter the parks when you arrive at WDW.
> 
> With a 2-day PH, you can only pre-book FPs for 2 days.



Thanks!  I will purchase out AP's now instead of waiting.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hiroMYhero said:


> Just to note: the CM can book FPs for you. The CM can book up to 7 days prior to your park day for a total of 4 park days.
> 
> Everything can be done through the CM's MDE for FPs for all 3 Guest Passes.



Hi!  I posted on the ticket thread too, but this may be a better spot for my question.  I've been searching for an answer and found this from awhile ago.  

My son's girlfriend will be staying with us for a few days on an upcoming trip.  Her cousin is a CM and will be giving her a 2 day ticket and getting her a discount on a 2 day ticket.  Will we be able to book her FPs at 60 days for all four days so we can have the same times?  Another words, can I get the numbers off the CM ticket to link both in my MDE?  I would hate to have to rely on her cousin to book FP if I'm able to.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> Hi!  I posted on the ticket thread too, but this may be a better spot for my question.  I've been searching for an answer and found this from awhile ago.
> 
> My son's girlfriend will be staying with us for a few days on an upcoming trip.  Her cousin is a CM and will be giving her a 2 day ticket and getting her a discount on a 2 day ticket.  Will we be able to book her FPs at 60 days for all four days so we can have the same times?  Another words, can I get the numbers off the CM ticket to link both in my MDE?  I would hate to have to rely on her cousin to book FP if I'm able to.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


If he is giving her 2 Comp tickets and a regular 2-day ticket that he purchased at his discount, yes, you can book her FPs when you book yours. Her tickets will share your 60-day booking window.

Only Guest Passes, which are not regular tickets and which she doesn't have, must be booked by the CM.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hiroMYhero said:


> If he is giving her 2 Comp tickets and a regular 2-day ticket that he purchased at his discount, yes, you can book her FPs when you book yours. Her tickets will share your 60-day booking window.
> 
> Only Guest Passes, which are not regular tickets and which she doesn't have, must be booked by the CM.



Thank you!  I think I got it now 

Appreciate your quick response and all your knowledge that you share!


----------



## bri4jenn

Is there a way to sign up to be notified of newly posted extra magic hours (EMH)?


----------



## mesaboy2

bri4jenn said:


> Is there a way to sign up to be notified of newly posted extra magic hours (EMH)?



Not that I've ever heard, sorry.


----------



## bri4jenn

mesaboy2 said:


> Not that I've ever heard, sorry.


Thanks.  I thought I read it on a thread somewhere recently.


----------



## mesaboy2

bri4jenn said:


> Thanks.  I thought I read it on a thread somewhere recently.



Maybe on a blog site, but not through Disney that I know of.


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

I'm so sorry if this has been answered here - I'm sure it has but I can't  find it. I have a trip planned in October onsite, but will also be visiting for a day in September with my annual pass. Can I use any previous magic band at the scanners or do I need to get the magic band that comes with your annual pass? TIA!


----------



## doconeill

TigerLilly's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry if this has been answered here - I'm sure it has but I can't  find it. I have a trip planned in October onsite, but will also be visiting for a day in September with my annual pass. Can I use any previous magic band at the scanners or do I need to get the magic band that comes with your annual pass? TIA!



Any MagicBand or card that shows as active for you in MDX will work.


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

doconeill said:


> Any MagicBand or card that shows as active for you in MDX will work.



Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

TigerLilly's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry if this has been answered here - I'm sure it has but I can't  find it. I have a trip planned in October onsite, but will also be visiting for a day in September with my annual pass. Can I use any previous magic band at the scanners or do I need to get the magic band that comes with your annual pass? TIA!



Your question actually wasn't addressed in the opening posts, but it's asked often enough that I just added a *bold red* sentence in there to emphasize it.  Thanks!


----------



## MrsTski

Thank you for clarifying earlier that renting DVC points is considered an onsite stay.  I have a split stay (1 day BWV/6 day Poly) with rented DVC points, but have yet to book my 7 day tickets.  When I do book my tickets, will they be linked with BWV? Poly? Or by standalone?  They reason I am asking is that I am trying to figure out which FP stay category I will fall in to see if I'll be able to make FP for all 7 days right away, or just 1 day at 60 days out due to the 1 night stay at BWV.  Thank you for the help!


----------



## doconeill

MrsTski said:


> Thank you for clarifying earlier that renting DVC points is considered an onsite stay.  I have a split stay (1 day BWV/6 day Poly) with rented DVC points, but have yet to book my 7 day tickets.  When I do book my tickets, will they be linked with BWV? Poly? Or by standalone?  They reason I am asking is that I am trying to figure out which FP stay category I will fall in to see if I'll be able to make FP for all 7 days right away, or just 1 day at 60 days out due to the 1 night stay at BWV.  Thank you for the help!



The tickets are separate. They are not tied to either specific reservation, they will be tied to your profile. You will be able to make FP selections for both stays from the start (assuming no oddities or issues)


----------



## MrsTski

doconeill said:


> The tickets are separate. They are not tied to either specific reservation, they will be tied to your profile. You will be able to make FP selections for both stays from the start (assuming no oddities or issues)


Thank you so much for the very fast reply!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## GrandmaLT

Quick question, please.  I have a 6 night stay (check in on Saturday and check out on Friday) and 6 day PH.  We don't plan to go to the parks on Saturday as it will be late arrival.  We do plan to hit MK on our check out day, Friday, before starting the 2 day trip home.  When my FP window opens will I be able to choose any on Friday or will my window only be Saturday through Thursday?


----------



## doconeill

GrandmaLT said:


> Quick question, please.  I have a 6 night stay (check in on Saturday and check out on Friday) and 6 day PH.  We don't plan to go to the parks on Saturday as it will be late arrival.  We do plan to hit MK on our check out day, Friday, before starting the 2 day trip home.  When my FP window opens will I be able to choose any on Friday or will my window only be Saturday through Thursday?



Friday will be included. Fastpass are for days and include check-in and check-out day.


----------



## GrandmaLT

doconeill said:


> Friday will be included. Fastpass are for days and include check-in and check-out day.


Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## kizmet311

Wish me luck!  Tomorrow is D-Day!


----------



## kizmet311

Will the Disney website warn me if I attempt to book a FP at the same time as an ADR?  While I generally know my ADR times, I know I'll be in a hurry in the morning and don't want to accidentally book something at the same time, which won't do me any good.


----------



## Cluelyss

kizmet311 said:


> Will the Disney website warn me if I attempt to book a FP at the same time as an ADR?  While I generally know my ADR times, I know I'll be in a hurry in the morning and don't want to accidentally book something at the same time, which won't do me any good.


It will show you that there's an overlap of activities, but will not prohibit you from booking.


----------



## kizmet311

Well, I won't go so far as to say this morning was a disaster, but I didn't get FOP or 7DMT.  On the bright side, I got FEA and pretty much every other AK attraction, which were pretty much all gone after I was finished with everything.

Edited to say that the website did crash on me after the first FP or two, so I had to switch to the MDE app for scheduling my FP this morning.


----------



## kizmet311

Well, scratch that.  I just got 7DMT when I went back in.  Maybe I just overlooked it in the list the first time or missed it because it wasn't available for the time I was looking at.  Not sure.


----------



## NikkiDP

My fiance and I have 2 reservations for our honeymoon in October since we will be staying at 2 different resorts (GF and POR). Does anyone know if we will be able to make FP selections for our entire trip at the 60 day mark or if having 2 reservations will mean having to wait to make selections until 60 days before the 2nd reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

NikkiDP said:


> we will be able to make FP selections for our entire trip at the 60 day mark


Yes. The Split Stay section of this FAQ explains the process for onsite to onsite stays.


----------



## NikkiDP

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. The Split Stay section of this FAQ explains the process for onsite to onsite stays.


Thanks!


----------



## doublea0508

I know it's a long time before my trip (Dec) but I was just looking at the FP+ on MDE and it tells me that I don't have tickets. But my MDE does show my tickets. Is this just because it's longer than 60 days out? I am just worried that at 7am my day the same thing will happen. I haven't been to Disney in over 5 years and all this technology is mind blowing 
Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

doublea0508 said:


> I know it's a long time before my trip (Dec) but I was just looking at the FP+ on MDE and it tells me that I don't have tickets. But my MDE does show my tickets. Is this just because it's longer than 60 days out? I am just worried that at 7am my day the same thing will happen. I haven't been to Disney in over 5 years and all this technology is mind blowing
> Thank you!


If you have a "package," that's why your MDE shows the info you're seeing.

At the exact moment your FP booking window opens - 7am 60 days from check-in - you'll be able to book your FPs.


----------



## doublea0508

hiroMYhero said:


> If you have a "package," that's why your MDE shows the info you're seeing.
> 
> At the exact moment your FP booking window opens - 7am 60 days from check-in - you'll be able to book your FPs.




Thank you! Yes I have a package so this makes perfect sense! Now I can stop worrying about this and can move onto the next


----------



## BigGoof81

I read ( or skimmed) through the FAQ's.
I've seen conflicting information on the boards and just want to clarify something.
If we are staying on site, can we book 60 days out from check-in date PLUS length of stay?
We check-in 10/18 and check-out 10/24 at Grand Floridian.
If our 60 day window is 8/18, can we book FPs starting on 8/11?
I'm confused about this.

And also...
If we bought the DVC member tickets (Buy 5 get 2 free), but are only going to the parks for 5 days, can we use the FP's from the other 2 days during our time in the parks on those 5 days?  Like book 6 FPs in 1 day at MK let's just say...
Or are you only allowed to initially book 3 FPs per day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BigGoof81 said:


> If our 60 day window is 8/18, can we book starting on 8/11?


No. 60 days before you check-in to GF, you can book FPs for all your park days that occur during your stay at GF.

Technically, you are booking for 10/24 66 days before that park day when your FP booking window opens.


----------



## doconeill

BigGoof81 said:


> And also...
> If we bought the DVC member tickets (Buy 5 get 2 free), but are only going to the parks for 5 days, can we use the FP's from the other 2 days during our time in the parks on those 5 days?  Like book 6 FPs in 1 day at MK let's just say...
> Or are you only allowed to initially book 3 FPs per day?



Nope...you can only book 3FPs per day. Just like you can't use two park days on one day to enter two different parks to get around park hoppers...


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

BigGoof81 said:


> I read ( or skimmed) through the FAQ's.
> I've seen conflicting information on the boards and just want to clarify something.
> If we are staying on site, can we book 60 days out from check-in date PLUS length of stay?
> We check-in 10/18 and check-out 10/24 at Grand Floridian.
> If our 60 day window is 8/18, can we book FPs starting on 8/11?



First, your 60 day window will open on August 19th (August has 31 days).  No, "length of stay" opens your FP booking window at 60 days out  for day 61, 62, 63, 64, etc.  On August 19th you will be able to book FP for your entire onsite stay. Assuming you have 7-days worth of tickets.  (If you have, for example, 6-day tickets, you will be able to book any 6 days worth of FP.  5-day tickets=any 5 days worth of FP, etc., etc.)



BigGoof81 said:


> And also...
> If we bought the DVC member tickets (Buy 5 get 2 free), but are only going to the parks for 5 days, can we use the FP's from the other 2 days during our time in the parks on those 5 days?  Like book 6 FPs in 1 day at MK let's just say...


No.  You can only prebook 3 FP per person for any given day.



BigGoof81 said:


> Or are you only allowed to initially book 3 FPs per day?


Exactly.


----------



## BigGoof81

@doconeill @hiroMYhero @Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL 

Thank you all so much!
WOW!  The knowledge on this board so incredibly awesome!
You are all making our trip planning so much easier....THANK YOU!!


----------



## rasadkowski

I did see the note under split stays, and I think this is correct. but just wanted to ask here for clarification. We booked a room only suite for our family at aoa before our package at the poly starts. Am I understanding it correctly that Our fp window will actually open the day we check into aoa even though we aren't going to the parks those days during that stay? We will have tickets to the parks our second stay. Will we be able to book our fp for our package stay at the poly at the time of our aoa check in? Or do we do it when our window opens for checking into the poly? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

rasadkowski said:


> I did see the note under split stays, and I think this is correct. but just wanted to ask here for clarification. We booked a room only suite for our family at aoa before our package at the poly starts. Am I understanding it correctly that Our fp window will actually open the day we check into aoa even though we aren't going to the parks those days during that stay? We will have tickets to the parks our second stay. Will we be able to book our fp for our package stay at the poly at the time of our aoa check in? Or do we do it when our window opens for checking into the poly? Thanks!


It's 60-days out from your AoA check-in that you can book FPs for all your Poly days.

Onsite to onsite package Stay allows the window to open with Stay#1 to book for Package Stay#2.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> It's 60-days out from your AoA check-in that you can book FPs for all your Poly days.
> 
> Onsite to onsite package Stay allows the window to open with Stay#1 to book for Package Stay#2.


If the tickets are linked to the second stay, though, you won't  be able to book FPs for your AOA day.


----------



## rasadkowski

Cluelyss said:


> If the tickets are linked to the second stay, though, you won't  be able to book FPs for your AOA day.




Ohh! Ok. It is a magic your way package. So then I will only be able to book for those days at the 60 day window for my package stay, correct?[/QUOTE]

Or do you mean I just can't book fp for my aoa stay? That would be ok because we won't be in the parks those days


----------



## Cluelyss

rasadkowski said:


> Ohh! Ok. It is a magic your way package. So then I will only be able to book for those days at the 60 day window for my package stay, correct?



Or do you mean I just can't book fp for my aoa stay? That would be ok because we won't be in the parks those days[/QUOTE]
Yes, #2. You'll only be able to book FPs for the stay associated with the tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@rasadkowski ~ this is from my previous post:



hiroMYhero said:


> It's 60-days out from your AoA check-in that you can book FPs for all your Poly days.



Be prepared 60-days out from your AoA stay to book for your Poly park days.


----------



## ALK$Disney

Sorry if this question has already been answered. Do you have to use all your 3 Fastpasses before you are able to book more, or can you use one and start looking on the app for another?

Thanks.


----------



## erionm

ALK$Disney said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered. Do you have to use all your 3 Fastpasses before you are able to book more, or can you use one and start looking on the app for another?


That's answered in Post #7 (Additional / Day-Of FastPasses / Kiosk Locations) one Page 1.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ALK$Disney said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered. Do you have to use all your 3 Fastpasses before you are able to book more, or can you use one and start looking on the app for another?
> 
> Thanks.


You can pre-book 1, 2, or 3 FPs for a park.

If you are in a Tiered park (AK DHS Epcot), you need to use your initial 3 before you can try for another Tier 1 ride.

Example: If you pre-book FoP, you must use 2 Tier 2s before you can try for a 2nd FoP or a Na'vi  River FP.


----------



## tinabina919

Booked my FastPasses this morning and there was nothing for FOP for my entire week. Should I bother checking daily, how likely is it that one will open up??


----------



## Cluelyss

tinabina919 said:


> Booked my FastPasses this morning and there was nothing for FOP for my entire week. Should I bother checking daily, how likely is it that one will open up??


Check all the time. It's very common for people to change plans.


----------



## kizmet311

tinabina919 said:


> Booked my FastPasses this morning and there was nothing for FOP for my entire week. Should I bother checking daily, how likely is it that one will open up??



Me and you both!  Guess we're going the same week!


----------



## Maggie'sMom

I have multiple tickets on my MDE account.  The set I am planning to use are only 5 days.  We will be in the parks 8 days.  Since these were not purchased from Disney direct, I was planning to add the additional 3 days once we were at Disney.  I went ahead and made FP+ for all 8 days since I have more than enough ticket days to cover the entire stay, but was planning to move the additional tickets I won't be using to a "ticket holder" profile on my MDE once I add the additional days so I don't have to worry about prioritizing or the wrong ticket being used.  With the new FP+ rules, will this be a problem?  I'm thinking of the rule that the FP+ must be made with the ticket that will be used to enter the park.  Will they consider it okay since I will be using a ticket that was in my MDE when the FP+ were made?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Maggie'sMom said:


> With the new FP+ rules, will this be a problem?


No. When you are in the park, you'll be using FPs that link to a Profile where a linked ticket has been used for park entry.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

hiroMYhero said:


> No. When you are in the park, you'll be using FPs that link to a Profile where a linked ticket has been used for park entry.


Awesome!  That's what I thought, and I hadn't even given it a second thought until yesterday when I was reading the rule. Then I started second guessing myself because it seemed specific about making FP+ with the tickets you would be using to enter.  Thanks for confirming!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Maggie'sMom said:


> Awesome!  That's what I thought, and I hadn't even given it a second thought until yesterday when I was reading the rule. Then I started second guessing myself because it seemed specific about making FP+ with the tickets you would be using to enter.  Thanks for confirming!


You're welcome and disregard anyone who misinterprets the use of FPs.


----------



## maryj11

What happens if we completely skip a ride we have FP for? Will it just be considered a used FP after the window has passed or will it stay on our MDE to be rescheduled? We want to use 3 so we can go for a 4th but not sure we will be able to get to our first FP in time.


----------



## b52hbuff

Cluelyss said:


> It will show you that there's an overlap of activities, but will not prohibit you from booking.



Trying to work my way through 130 pages of the thread, but since I saw this exchange, I decided to ask my question...

MDX knows about my ADR and will try to warn me of overlap.  What about other scheduling that MDX knows about?  I have a CP and a Fantasmic! Dinner Package.  Does it warn me about FP times that conflict with CP and Fantasmic! show times?

There is also the ability to define an "itinerary" to register interest in other entertainment and activities.  Does MDX warn you of conflicts with entertainment and activities I have registered via MDX?


----------



## hiroMYhero

maryj11 said:


> What happens if we completely skip a ride we have FP for? Will it just be considered a used FP after the window has passed or will it stay on our MDE to be rescheduled? We want to use 3 so we can go for a 4th but not sure we will be able to get to our first FP in time.


It will expire which is considered as being "used." You can always Cancel or Modify it for a different FP if you aren't trying for a 2nd Tier 1 in a tiered park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

b52hbuff said:


> Trying to work my way through 130 pages of the thread, but since I saw this exchange, I decided to ask my question...
> 
> MDX knows about my ADR and will try to warn me of overlap.  What about other scheduling that MDX knows about?  I have a CP and a Fantasmic! Dinner Package.  Does it warn me about FP times that conflict with CP and Fantasmic! show times?
> 
> There is also the ability to define an "itinerary" to register interest in other entertainment and activities.  Does MDX warn you of conflicts with entertainment and activities I have registered via MDX?


~ You don't need to read all the pages because @mesaboy2 keeps the primary posts up to date. 

~ Warnings are for other booked FPs and scheduled Dining Reservations. MDE does not notify or warn of show times.

~ most people with complex plans resort to spreadsheets to keep all their park plans in one place. Another option is to check out Touring Plans which has a free option.


----------



## maryj11

hiroMYhero said:


> It will expire which is considered as being "used." You can always Cancel or Modify it for a different FP if you aren't trying for a 2nd Tier 1 in a tiered park.


Yes we are wanting to try for the Navi River. Thank you  !


----------



## b52hbuff

hiroMYhero said:


> ~ You don't need to read all the pages because @mesaboy2 keeps the primary posts up to date.
> 
> ~ Warnings are for other booked FPs and scheduled Dining Reservations. MDE does not notify or warn of show times.
> 
> ~ most people with complex plans resort to spreadsheets to keep all their park plans in one place. Another option is to check out Touring Plans which has a free option.



Thanks!  I agree that @mesaboy2 has done a great job keeping the top post very well updated.  So thanks to you for your rapid response and to @mesaboy2 for taking the time to update the top post.

Another question.  I read Kenny the Pirates walkthrough, mentioned below (which I agree is excellent! ), and it didn't really tell me why I'd want to use one method or another.  My impression is that signing up for the most popular FastPasses is the digital version of the rope drop rush to those same rides.

I'll definitely be using the MDX app in the park to manage FP+ and get wait times.  But what do people use to get their FoP and 7DMT right when their FP+ window opens, the MDX app or website?

Thanks for the spreadsheet tip.  I'm a big Microsoft proponent of OneNote.





The nice thing about ON is that it aggregates information from a variety of sources (web, email, photos and scans) and syncs in the cloud.  My kids and I are working on what I like to think of as a personalized WDW Guidebook that has information we care about.


mesaboy2 said:


> *Using MDX To Schedule FastPasses*
> 
> Rather than attempt to write something here myself, I will refer to Kenny the Pirate's excellent walkthrough here:  Changes Made To FastPass Booking System At Walt Disney World.  It includes a breakdown of the new process both via the MDX website and the mobile app.  Thank you KtP!
> 
> The MDX website and mobile app have similar capabilities, but differ in subtle ways.  If one is not working for what you want to do, try using the other.  Each has its strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@b52hbuff  ~ OneNote looks like a perfect way to plan the details of a trip. 



b52hbuff said:


> But what do people use to get their FoP and 7DMT right when their FP+ window opens, the MDX app or website?


I use the app and last week was successful in booking FoP at exactly 4:00a PT. 

I think what is more important is to plan on AK as one of your final park days. You should be able to see more FoP availability and as soon as you choose a time and confirm, begin the process of booking for 7DMT. 

If you are park hopping, be sure to read the FP FAQ Addendum:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/

The Addendum tips refine how to use MDE to your advantage when park hopping and when trying for more than one Tier 1.


----------



## bluecastle

My FP date is coming up soon and I would like opinions on what device I should be on. Lately, MDE has been a bit glitchy on my iPad, but fine on my phone. On our last trip, 3 years ago, I think I used the website on my desktop. Since then I have become more comfortable with the app on my phone, so I am leaning towards that. In terms of how quickly you can access FP, is there a difference? Opinions welcome! TIA


----------



## ArielSRL

kizmet311 said:


> Thanks, all.  I've already signed up on that website and even paid the fee so I can do the custom plans and have them request my room for me.  I was just trying to figure out if it was best to do the touring plan first and get FP based on it as close to the times it suggests or just get FP for the hardest to get attractions that we want to see and then force the touring plan to plan around those times.  I have a friend who has done the KTTW planning before and she said she likes to make the plan first and see what it suggests.  So, I have a little homework for the next couple of nights if I do that.


I'm a little behind on this thread and I just read this, so you may have already booked, but, in answer, I make my touring plans first, then I schedule the FPs based on how the FP rides fit into my plans.


----------



## dmancuso

Can we book our FPs on more than one computer at a time?  If we're logged into the MDE site on 2 computers, will it let us book FPs at the same time for different days of our trip?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

dmancuso said:


> Can we book our FPs on more than one computer at a time?  If we're logged into the MDE site on 2 computers, will it let us book FPs at the same time for different days of our trip?


Yes


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

I was able to make 2 fast passes from two different parks today, is this something new that is being rolled out that I just completely missed or is this just a glitch? (Photo attached)


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I was able to make 2 fast passes from two different parks today, is this something new that is being rolled out that I just completely missed or is this just a glitch? (Photo attached)


Had you already used 1 FP in a park? If so, you can hold your two remaining FPs in two different parks.


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

hiroMYhero said:


> Had you already used 1 FP in a park? If so, you can hold your two remaining FPs in two different parks.


Ohhh that explains it. Thanks!


----------



## McNs

hiroMYhero said:


> I think what is more important is to plan on AK as one of your final park days. You should be able to see more FoP availability and as soon as you choose a time and confirm, begin the process of booking for 7DMT.


This is what I did - AK was my second and 8th day. Our first AK day had nothing so went to the second AK day and managed to get one no problem. I then worked on other parks, filling them in as I went. This was my first time booking FP+ so it took a little bit to figure it out, the overlaps got a bit tricky, plus I was trying to leave pool/resort time in the afternoons. 7DMT had reasonable availability through the week, I wound up with a 3:40pm on our first day (so no pool time that afternoon!).


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

How difficult will it be to book ROL FPs (family of 4) for the first day of our 7 day trip at 60 days out end of October?  We have two days planned for AK but ROL isn't showing on the second day according to the NOV calendar.


----------



## bluecastle

hiroMYhero said:


> Had you already used 1 FP in a park? If so, you can hold your two remaining FPs in two different parks.


Wait, what? I must have read this wrong. Once you use 1 FP in a park, I know that you can make 2 more in a different park, but are you saying that you can make 2 more in 2 different parks? 
In other words, Scenario A: tapstile 1 ride in Epcot make 2 more same day FPs, 1 in HS and 1 in MK? 
 Or Scenario B: tapstile 1 ride in Epcot, make same day FP in HS, tapstile that ride, then same day FP in MK? 
I really thought I had this!


----------



## AngiTN

bluecastle said:


> Wait, what? I must have read this wrong. Once you use 1 FP in a park, I know that you can make 2 more in a different park, but are you saying that you can make 2 more in 2 different parks?
> In other words, Scenario A: tapstile 1 ride in Epcot make 2 more same day FPs, 1 in HS and 1 in MK?
> Or Scenario B: tapstile 1 ride in Epcot, make same day FP in HS, tapstile that ride, then same day FP in MK?
> I really thought I had this!


Yep, can even be Tier 1 rides


----------



## bluecastle

So you don't have to be physically in the 2nd park before you choose to get your 3rd FP in a 3rd park? Not that any of my plans involve 3 parks in a day- at least, not yet! (we did 4 one trip, but that was before FP+)


----------



## hiroMYhero

bluecastle said:


> So you don't have to be physically in the 2nd park before you choose to get your 3rd FP in a 3rd park? Not that any of my plans involve 3 parks in a day- at least, not yet! (we did 4 one trip, but that was before FP+)


Correct. The FP system has to know you're actually in line for FP#1 and then you can book for Park#2 and even Park#3.

See the FP FAQ Addendum:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## kizmet311

ArielSRL said:


> I'm a little behind on this thread and I just read this, so you may have already booked, but, in answer, I make my touring plans first, then I schedule the FPs based on how the FP rides fit into my plans.



Thanks.  I kind of made some touring plans, but then all heck broke loose when I didn't get FOP at all and didn't get FEA at the time I wanted, lol.  So, I have FP for every ride we wanted (except FOP), but I am going to have to revisit my touring plans and maybe try to slowly adjust some of my FP times in accordance with the touring plans.  Or since I have a paid subscription to Touring Plans, I can plug in my FP times and it will schedule my day around it.

Also, to someone that posted above - the website crashed on me after booking one or two FP and I had to switch to the app on my phone.  Makes me wonder if I had started on my phone, would I have been able to get FOP.


----------



## Tom Cottone

Not sure if this has been answered before. Does someone with a 3 night onsite stay have less of a chance than someone with a 10 night onsite stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tom Cottone said:


> Not sure if this has been answered before. Does someone with a 3 night onsite stay have less of a chance than someone with a 10 night onsite stay?


For FoP, your odds of booking a FP is greatly diminished compared to a Guest who can book 11 days out when you can book only 4 days out.

Also depends on time of year etc.


----------



## Tom Cottone

hiroMYhero said:


> For FoP, your odds of booking a FP is greatly diminished compared to a Guest who can book 11 days out when you can book only 4 days out.
> 
> Also depends on time of year etc.


I imagine this is one of the reasons people book throwaways. It would give them an advantage to securing hard to get FP+


----------



## AngiTN

Tom Cottone said:


> Not sure if this has been answered before. Does someone with a 3 night onsite stay have less of a chance than someone with a 10 night onsite stay?


For FoP? Yes.
I have found that the first 3 days of FP for FoP are gone every time I have gone to book FP for a trip. I have only found FP starting on day 4 and those were in the PM. I just booked for an Oct trip yesterday and the same was true when I booked for my August trip a couple months ago. Others are reporting the same experience. A few are finding them on day 3 but it's much more rare. Most everyone is finding them on day 4 and on. The later in the trip the earlier in the day you can find them. By day 5 most are finding them in the morning.


----------



## AngiTN

Tom Cottone said:


> I imagine this is one of the reasons people book throwaways. It would give them an advantage to securing hard to get FP+


A throwaway won't help much for FoP. That will only give you 1 days worth (or 2) of FP. You aren't going to have much of a chance at FoP in just 2 days of FP
It helps for everything else though


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

OK, so I added a RO reservation in front of my package stay for October. I also have a single night RO reservation after my package stay that I will probably cancel. However when I select the button for FP+ reservations, it's still showing my selection date as being 60 days from the start of my package stay, not the RO stay in front of it. They are all in the same MDE, but of course the tickets are only tied to the package. I thought I could start booking FP+ from the start of my RO stay but only for the package dates? Is the system just showing the wrong date and it will let me book them 60 days out from our RO reservation? I guess I can spread the tickets out and make them both packages but then I will be paying more per ticket.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> OK, so I added a RO reservation in front of my package stay for October. I also have a single night RO reservation after my package stay that I will probably cancel. However when I select the button for FP+ reservations, it's still showing my selection date as being 60 days from the start of my package stay, not the RO stay in front of it. They are all in the same MDE, but of course the tickets are only tied to the package. I thought I could start booking FP+ from the start of my RO stay but only for the package dates? Is the system just showing the wrong date and it will let me book them 60 days out from our RO reservation? I guess I can spread the tickets out and make them both packages but then I will be paying more per ticket.


New Resort bookings can take up to a day before they are registered in MDE and meshed with the FP system.


----------



## b2k1121

Does this answer from the FAQ apply to my specific situation described below?


> Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



My scenario:

I am staying onsite for a full week, Saturday-Saturday.  Others in my family have currently booked Sunday-Saturday, but Sunday and Monday are a separate reservation that may need to be cancelled eventually as they may stay offsite for those days.  I know I won't be able to make FP reservations for them until 60 days out from that Sunday, but my question is what happens to the FP's if they cancel the hotel reservation for Sunday/Monday under 60 days?  Now they only have an onsite stay Tuesday-Saturday and FP's scheduled for Monday.  I assume the above applies here (meaning the FP's will stay if they cancel), just want to be sure.  They will have tickets linked to their MDX accounts.


----------



## hiroMYhero

b2k1121 said:


> I know I won't be able to make FP reservations for them until 60 days out from that Sunday


This is incorrect. If they are linked to your MDE, you can book for them as soon as your 60-day window first opens. Book for a group for the days they are with you and everyone shares your window as soon as it opens.

If they Cancel their room, all FPs remain intact for all days of their stay.


----------



## b2k1121

hiroMYhero said:


> This is incorrect. If they are linked to your MDE, you can book for them as soon as your 60-day window first opens. Book for a group for the days they are with you and everyone shares your window as soon as it opens.
> 
> If they Cancel their room, all FPs remain intact for all days of their stay.


Thanks! Had no idea I could use my window for them when they are on a different reservation for different days.  Now hopefully I can get them all done on one morning.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> OK, so I added a RO reservation in front of my package stay for October. I also have a single night RO reservation after my package stay that I will probably cancel. However when I select the button for FP+ reservations, it's still showing my selection date as being 60 days from the start of my package stay, not the RO stay in front of it. They are all in the same MDE, but of course the tickets are only tied to the package. I thought I could start booking FP+ from the start of my RO stay but only for the package dates? Is the system just showing the wrong date and it will let me book them 60 days out from our RO reservation? I guess I can spread the tickets out and make them both packages but then I will be paying more per ticket.





hiroMYhero said:


> New Resort bookings can take up to a day before they are registered in MDE and meshed with the FP system.



@rasadkowski


----------



## rasadkowski

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> @rasadkowski


Thanks @Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL


----------



## GabetrixDisney

I thought I had a good idea
About how to use fast pass but I know nothing. 

Im trying to understand when exactly my window opens up. 
I'll be at DISNEY for 5 nights with 3 Park Hopper tickets in December. Arriving the 16th

Thanks in advance


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

GabetrixDisney said:


> I thought I had a good idea
> About how to use fast pass but I know nothing.
> 
> Im trying to understand when exactly my window opens up.
> I'll be at DISNEY for 5 nights with 3 Park Hopper tickets in December. Arriving the 16th
> 
> Thanks in advance


On October 17th at 7:00am EST.


----------



## GabetrixDisney

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> On October 17th at 7:00am EST.


 
Thank you


----------



## Jays2013

I'm getting stressed about FP+. I've been to Disney many times, but this is the first time since the new FP system.

Now, I know the suggested window between FP varies depending on where the rides in question are and how fast the guests in question can more   but in general, how long a period of time do you put between fast passes? How long do FP lines tend to be?

I guess I'm a bit concerned that I'll make them too far apart and then have my group languishing around, unable to really do anything else before making it to the next FP. I'm making FP selections for a very varied group of six.


----------



## Tom Cottone

FP are usually a 1 hour window. If you have a FP for 10-11am, you can show up anytime in that hour. FP won't let you overlap FPs. So in this instance your 2nd FP can't be before 11am. As far as leaving too much time between FPs there are always attractions with less longer stand by lines you can squeeze in between FPs.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jays2013 said:


> I'm getting stressed about FP+. I've been to Disney many times, but this is the first time since the new FP system.
> 
> Now, I know the suggested window between FP varies depending on where the rides in question are and how fast the guests in question can more   but in general, how long a period of time do you put between fast passes? *How long do FP lines tend to be?*
> 
> I guess I'm a bit concerned that I'll make them too far apart and then have my group languishing around, unable to really do anything else before making it to the next FP. I'm making FP selections for a very varied group of six.



It is rare for a wait in the FP queue to exceed 15-20 minutes at any normally-operating attraction.


----------



## Jays2013

mesaboy2 said:


> It is rare for a wait in the FP queue to exceed 15-20 minutes at any normally-operating attraction.


 Awesome, and thank you! Just planning away.


----------



## petbren

We are travelling with another couple in October. Separate rooms and reservations.
Can I manage their Fastpass + or do they have to do their own? 
Would like to go to attractions together.


----------



## hiroMYhero

petbren said:


> We are travelling with another couple in October. Separate rooms and reservations.
> Can I manage their Fastpass + or do they have to do their own?
> Would like to go to attractions together.


Link your MDEs together with full Sharing capability and you'll be able to book their FPs for them.

If they don't have their own MDE, add them to your Friends list and link their onsite reservation. You'll be able to book for everyone.


----------



## IJK

Are there only 3 rides per day on a fast pass? Once those are over (say 1 pm),  can you get three more that day?


----------



## mesaboy2

IJK said:


> Are there only 3 rides per day on a fast pass? Once those are over (say 1 pm),  can you get three more that day?



You can get more, but only one at a time.  See Post #7.


----------



## otten

I just want to clarify that I'd understanding this correctly. 

For our upcoming trip we are doing one night off site December 30, then going elsewhere in Florida before checking in to Kidani on Jan 6. When my window opens for January 6, will I then be able to book fastpass for Dec 30 (not that there's likely to be much at 53 days out but still better than 30)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

otten said:


> When my window opens for January 6, will I then be able to book fastpass for Dec 30


Yes but only if your tickets are separately linked to your MDE account.

If you have a package booked for Kidani, you can only book FPs for your package dates.


----------



## otten

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes but only if your tickets are separately linked to your MDE account.
> 
> If you have a package booked for Kidani, you can only book FPs for your package dates.


 
All set there. I bought two separate sets of tickets during the Canadian resident offer.


----------



## jjarman

If I am traveling in a group, Show Choir, during SpringBreak, is there any hope for us?  Right now I don't know any details but I am thinking we won't get our armbands until we arrive.  So how could I possible book fastpasses?  If I wait and do that at the park will there be any available?


----------



## DVC4US

I should know this (and I think I do), but just checking.  MDE accounts for my daughter and I are linked - she created an MDE account for her dad(my ex) and linked her account to his, but he is not linked to me.  Can I book FPs for him(since he is linked to my daughter) or does his account need to be linked to mine?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DVC4US said:


> I should know this (and I think I do), but just checking.  MDE accounts for my daughter and I are linked - she created an MDE account for her dad(my ex) and linked her account to his, but he is not linked to me.  Can I book FPs for him(since he is linked to my daughter) or does his account need to be linked to mine?


When you book your FPs, login to your daughter's MDE account and you can book for all involved.


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> When you book your FPs, login to your daughter's MDE account and you can book for all involved.



Thank you!  That was my other option but wanted to make sure.


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> When you book your FPs, login to your daughter's MDE account and you can book for all involved.



Got another question.  I am now linked to his account so I can see him and his hotel reservation(they don't have tickets yet).  He manages another person on his account - once they purchase tickets will I be able to book FPs for him and the person he manages?


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


DVC4US said:


> Got another question.  I am now linked to his account so I can see him and his hotel reservation(they don't have tickets yet).  He manages another person on his account - once they purchase tickets will I be able to book FPs for him and the person he manages?


If you add the "other" to your MDE, you basically go through the same steps as when you added him. Then after he Accepts and you finish the steps on your end, you can book for everyone.


----------



## DVC4US

hiroMYhero said:


> .
> 
> If you add the "other" to your MDE, you basically go through the same steps as when you added him. Then after he Accepts and you finish the steps on your end, you can book for everyone.



Thanks @hiroMYhero!  I should know this as long as I have been doing this, but this was a new scenario.


----------



## Kelly Bordeaux

Okay, heading to Disney next summer and am trying to clear something up. My family will be staying offsite. My brother's family and my parents will be staying onsite. We will all be touring parks all together for 5 days. I thought I read that my family (offsite guests) could book fastpasses 60 days out with my brother's family and parents if we linked our MDX accounts. My brother's travel agent is saying we will NOT be able to do that. Has anyone tried this and it worked? Am I crazy or is the travel agent right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kelly Bordeaux said:


> Okay, heading to Disney next summer and am trying to clear something up. My family will be staying offsite. My brother's family and my parents will be staying onsite. We will all be touring parks all together for 5 days. I thought I read that my family (offsite guests) could book fastpasses 60 days out with my brother's family and parents if we linked our MDX accounts. My brother's travel agent is saying we will NOT be able to do that. Has anyone tried this and it worked? Am I crazy or is the travel agent right?


The TA is incorrect.

Book FPs for the complete group and everyone shares the open FP window.

ETA: From the Booking Section of this thread:


mesaboy2 said:


> Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Looking for confirmation on FP booking window for split stay...off-site 2 nights, then on-site 2 nights, will have APs. 

We are looking at going Nov 9-13 but there is limited resort room availability on-site for 9th and 10th. I have an off-site reservation currently for the whole trip but concerned about FP availability at 30 days. Considering the option of staying off-site the first 2 nights and then on-site the third and fourth nights. I know I will not get to book FPs until 60+ days prior to the 11th (on-site check in day). But with our APs, when that window open up, will I also be able to book FPs for the preceding days that I am staying off site? Total days of FP booked would not exceed 7. Essentially this would allow me to book FPs for the first 2 offsite days at 58 days prior which would be much better than 30 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

King of Naboombu said:


> But with our APs, when that window open up, will I also be able to book FPs for the preceding days that I am staying off site?


Yes. 60-days out from check-in, your open window expands from 30 days to 60 days.


----------



## angielynn10

We have a 2 night DVC stay coming up in late September and it's been added to both mine & my DH MDE accounts.  Today he got an email telling him to customize his MagicBand and confirm the shipping address, but when he goes to his MDE there is nothing there to customize on the "MagicBands & Cards" page.  His previous Active Band is there but nothing else.  Same on my account.  We have ParkHopper tickets linked to our MDE as well.  Has anyone encountered this before?   I can call the Customer Serv number but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.

Sorry if this has been asked elsewhere but I did some searching on the boards and couldn't find an answer.


----------



## erionm

angielynn10 said:


> We have a 2 night DVC stay coming up in late September and it's been added to both mine & my DH MDE accounts.  Today he got an email telling him to customize his MagicBand and confirm the shipping address, but when he goes to his MDE there is nothing there to customize on the "MagicBands & Cards" page.  His previous Active Band is there but nothing else.  Same on my account.  We have ParkHopper tickets linked to our MDE as well.  Has anyone encountered this before?   I can call the Customer Serv number but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked elsewhere but I did some searching on the boards and couldn't find an answer.


If the room reservation is showing on the 'My Reservations & Tickets' page and no pending MagicBand order, then you need to call.


----------



## angielynn10

erionm said:


> If the room reservation is showing on the 'My Reservations & Tickets' page and no pending MagicBand order, then you need to call.




Thank you for confirming.  That's what I was thinking but wanted to check with fellow DIS'ers who are the real experts.


----------



## ThistleMae

Strange things can happen when trying to link accounts.  Just saying.  We tried to open an MDX account for my cousin, so I could use her phone to book our 4th FP+.  We messed it up somehow (our fault) but when we talked to the CM to straighten it out she eliminate several FP+'s that I had already booked.  Once we saw that we called back and the new CM said what I was telling her was impossible, that it couldn't happen.  Well....it did.  She tried to tell me it was something I did, and I knew it wasn't.  I had to argue with her, very politely of course, until she finally looked up what the other CM did and admitted that she saw what happened.  Her supervisor had to override the system to get those FP+ back.  Thank goodness, they were the really hard ones to get at AK!  But for a few minutes there, I was panicking, especially when she was telling me that I did something.  So...my advice...be patient and don't give up if some glitchy thing happens.  And don't let them tell you that what your saying is "not possible to happen"!  It can and does happen.  Anyway, it all worked out in the end, and the CM was very apologetic.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ThistleMae said:


> Strange things can happen when trying to link accounts.  Just saying.  We tried to open an MDX account for my cousin, so I could use her phone to book our 4th FP+.  We messed it up somehow (our fault) but when we talked to the CM to straighten it out she eliminate several FP+'s that I had already booked.  Once we saw that we called back and the new CM said what I was telling her was impossible, that it couldn't happen.  Well....it did.  She tried to tell me it was something I did, and I knew it wasn't.  I had to argue with her, very politely of course, until she finally looked up what the other CM did and admitted that she saw what happened.  Her supervisor had to override the system to get those FP+ back.  Thank goodness, they were the really hard ones to get at AK!  But for a few minutes there, I was panicking, especially when she was telling me that I did something.  So...my advice...be patient and don't give up if some glitchy thing happens.  And don't let them tell you that what your saying is "not possible to happen"!  It can and does happen.  Anyway, it all worked out in the end, and the CM was very apologetic.


Thanks for sharing.

In the future if you are ever going to the parks with someone who doesn't have their own MDE and you need to use their phone, just login through the phone's browser using your own login info.

You can even login to the app that's installed in anyone's phone by using your own login info.


----------



## WDWRook

Is there really no FP+ for Astro Orbiter?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Is there really no FP+ for Astro Orbiter?


Correct; no FPs available.


----------



## Weluvdisny

Is the FP booking window still 7:00 am?


----------



## Gryhndmom

Currently in Scotland on vacation and was able to do some of the FP selections when our 60 day window opened Wednesday but now when I go in to modify I get an "oops message" basically telling me the page is under construction. Sent an email to Disney and basically got a robo reply to call so no help at all... anybody else having problems or could the issue be the Scotland wifi connection! TIA!


----------



## King of Naboombu

I was just modifying them on the web using my laptop at my home here in the US and did not experience any issues. Not sure if you are using the mobile app or the web. I checked the app too and that is working. Must be the Scottish wifi! Enjoy your trip. Say hi to Merida for me!


----------



## kizmet311

Weluvdisny said:


> Is the FP booking window still 7:00 am?



Yes, it is 7:00 am.


----------



## kizmet311

Gryhndmom said:


> Currently in Scotland on vacation and was able to do some of the FP selections when our 60 day window opened Wednesday but now when I go in to modify I get an "oops message" basically telling me the page is under construction. Sent an email to Disney and basically got a robo reply to call so no help at all... anybody else having problems or could the issue be the Scotland wifi connection! TIA!



Try the app if you can.  The website on my computer went down when I was booking FP and I had to switch to the app.


----------



## jnkrim

We are staying off-site next month and I purchased APs for my family.  The APs are now on my MDX account.  I have 3 questions:

1.  My parents are coming with us and are already on my account from a previous trip.  It will not allow me to make any FP because they don't have tickets yet.  Do I need to wait for them to buy tickets to make the FPs or can I make them for just my family and add them in later?

2.  Some of my dates are less than 30 days out (our first day is Sept. 9).  I understand I can only have 7 days total, but can I make them all at once or do I need to do them day to day as each day gets to its 30 day mark?

3.  We will have a party of 9 for most FP.  Is this even doable?


----------



## mesaboy2

Weluvdisny said:


> Is the FP booking window still 7:00 am?



Yes, as noted in the constantly updated first posts.


----------



## Weluvdisny

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, as noted in the constantly updated first posts.



I saw somewhere else that it was midnight so I just wanted to make sure.  Thank you for your constantly updated first posts.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jnkrim said:


> We are staying off-site next month and I purchased APs for my family.  The APs are now on my MDX account.  I have 3 questions:
> 
> 1.  My parents are coming with us and are already on my account from a previous trip.  It will not allow me to make any FP because they don't have tickets yet.  Do I need to wait for them to buy tickets to make the FPs or can I make them for just my family and add them in later?
> 
> 2.  Some of my dates are less than 30 days out (our first day is Sept. 9).  I understand I can only have 7 days total, but can I make them all at once or do I need to do them day to day as each day gets to its 30 day mark?
> 
> 3.  We will have a party of 9 for most FP.  Is this even doable?


1. They need linked tickets.

After you link their tickets, you can go to each of your own booked FPs and Change Party to add them in.

2. You can wait and do all at once or book daily until you have your 7 days max.

3. With only a 30-day window, you may need to reduce your grouping and look/book for overlapping FP return windows.


----------



## jnkrim

Thanks!  As far as adding them later, do I just find passes for my family and then add them when they buy their tickets?  Do I run the risk of there not being enough FPs if I add them later?


----------



## Cluelyss

jnkrim said:


> Thanks!  As far as adding them later, do I just find passes for my family and then add them when they buy their tickets?  Do I run the risk of there not being enough FPs if I add them later?


Yes and yes. You will only be able to add them to your existing selections if there is availability.


----------



## jnkrim

Cluelyss said:


> Yes and yes. You will only be able to add them to your existing selections if there is availability.



Thanks!  I'll have them get their tickets soon!


----------



## Gryhndmom

King of Naboombu said:


> I was just modifying them on the web using my laptop at my home here in the US and did not experience any issues. Not sure if you are using the mobile app or the web. I checked the app too and that is working. Must be the Scottish wifi! Enjoy your trip. Say hi to Merida for me!



Thanks for the response! Still kept getting an error message through website but hadn't thought about the app and it worked fine! BTW Merida says " Hi" and wants to know when you will be coming to tour her homeland!


----------



## Gryhndmom

kizmet311 said:


> Try the app if you can.  The website on my computer went down when I was booking FP and I had to switch to the app.



App Worked like a charm thanks !


----------



## BuzzLiteyear

I have a question about AP's and split stays. We will be spending 14 days at WDW at 3 different resorts (2 of them DVC). We have AP's. Will we only be able to book FP+ for 7 of the 14 days at the 60 day mark? And are we then limited to only 7 days during our stay. The entire 14 days is continuous and onsite.


----------



## mesaboy2

BuzzLiteyear said:


> I have a question about AP's and split stays. We will be spending 14 days at WDW at 3 different resorts (2 of them DVC). We have AP's. Will we only be able to book FP+ for 7 of the 14 days at the 60 day mark? And are we then limited to only 7 days during our stay. The entire 14 days is continuous and onsite.



I expect you will be able to schedule FPs for all 14 of your days at the 60-day mark.


----------



## BuzzLiteyear

mesaboy2 said:


> I expect you will be able to schedule FPs for all 14 of your days at the 60-day mark.



Thank you!


----------



## pooch

Never had to concern myself with FP+ issues before as it was always just adult DD and me.  Now it's 5 adults, 3 boys 9,8,6 and an infant and I feel like I am losing my Disney Cred!!!  
1. Do we all have to have the same FPs?  Or can I make different ones for the non coaster fans?
2.  How does child swap work with a large party. We all go through with our FPs and someone waits with the baby. Now it's that persons turn.  Who gets to go again with her/him?  Could the 3 boys get an additional ride?

Thanks in advance and I know I will be posting tons of questions!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

pooch said:


> Never had to concern myself with FP+ issues before as it was always just adult DD and me.  Now it's 5 adults, 3 boys 9,8,6 and an infant and I feel like I am losing my Disney Cred!!!
> 1. *Do we all have to have the same FPs?  Or can I make different ones for the non coaster fans?*
> 2.  How does child swap work with a large party. We all go through with our FPs and someone waits with the baby. Now it's that persons turn.  Who gets to go again with her/him?  Could the 3 boys get an additional ride?
> 
> Thanks in advance and I know I will be posting tons of questions!!!



You can select different FPs for anyone you choose.


----------



## pooch

mesaboy2 said:


> You can select different FPs for anyone you choose.



Great, then I can get something for DH & DGS6 neither of whom like roller coasters while the other boys do space mountain/Everest/RNR. Thank you!


----------



## kandb

We have a few days of "multiple experience fastpasses" linked to some days we will be in the parks.  We are a party of 5 and on one day it says 5 guest but when you click on it, it says 2/2, meaning each of us has 2 whenever fastpasses.  Does each of the 2 anytime fp's have to be used by the specific person that it is linked to?  One of the days, my husband is not even coming to the parks, so I am assuming his 2 fp's will be lost?  I wasn't sure if they just give you the 10 to be used by anyone at anytime, meaning only 2 people in the group could use 5 anytime fp's?  Thanks for your help


----------



## hiroMYhero

kandb said:


> assuming his 2 fp's will be lost?


Yes, they will be lost because you can't use Change Party to reassign Anytime FPs.

You don't want to use them if he does not enter the park because his MDE Profile will be flagged for abuse of the FP system.


----------



## kandb

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, they will be lost because you can't use Change Party to reassign Anytime FPs.
> 
> You don't want to use them if he does not enter the park because his MDE Profile will be flagged for abuse of the FP system.



OK, thanks.  Just wasn't sure if they were anyone/anytime passes.  Our first day the passes just say 10 guests and when you hit "view details" it doesn't name anyone, so I am assuming anyone can use the 10 passes anytime?  Don't know why they are listed differently on two different days.


----------



## ThistleMae

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> In the future if you are ever going to the parks with someone who doesn't have their own MDE and you need to use their phone, just login through the phone's browser using your own login info.
> 
> You can even login to the app that's installed in anyone's phone by using your own login info.


Yes, thank you.  I thought of that after the whole kafufal.  In the end, I was grateful we got it straightened out...and I was able to book more than several 4th FP's daily.


----------



## hobbes4

Attending MNSSHP in October and read conflicting info about FP for the special event. Can I set FP if I am only going to party that day? MDE appears to let me set it but don't want any other days to be cancelled


----------



## WDWRook

Can you book FP+ at different parks in the same day, such as if you are doing a half day at AK and a half at Epcot; could you book a FOP and a Soaring?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Can you book FP+ at different parks in the same day, such as if you are doing a half day at AK and a half at Epcot; could you book a FOP and a Soaring?


The FP FAQ Addendum has steps for park hopping:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## mesaboy2

WDWRook said:


> Can you book FP+ at different parks in the same day, such as if you are doing a half day at AK and a half at Epcot; could you book a FOP and a Soaring?



Only on the day, not in advance.


----------



## Princess_K

We have a group of 10+ arriving in October, with half the group arriving on a Sunday and the other half on Monday. All booked packages. How should we handle booking for the whole group? Wait until the 60 days opens for everyone? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Princess_K said:


> We have a group of 10+ arriving in October, with half the group arriving on a Sunday and the other half on Monday. All booked packages. How should we handle booking for the whole group? Wait until the 60 days opens for everyone? Thanks!


When the 1st window opens, you'll be able to book for everyone if all the MDE accounts and family members are linked.


----------



## Cluelyss

hobbes4 said:


> Attending MNSSHP in October and read conflicting info about FP for the special event. Can I set FP if I am only going to party that day? MDE appears to let me set it but don't want any other days to be cancelled


You should be able to book between 3:30 and 6:30. There have been reports of folks having issues after the fact, though, so just watch for any email alerts. This is the first year there have been reports of problems booking FPs on a party ticket, so may be a sign of things to come....


----------



## TJDisneymama

i have a question about the "Find Photographers" feature in the MDE app.......do they show you where there are actual photographers *at that moment*, or is it just a listing of where they generally are  found??


----------



## subtchr

The initial info says that booking less than three FP does not work as a shortcut to getting more Tier 1 FP. Is that true even for a different park? In a Facebook group, people are saying they are able to book a Tier 1 in one park, then after using it, book another Tier 1 for a different park immediately.


----------



## hiroMYhero

subtchr said:


> The initial info says that booking less than three FP does not work as a shortcut to getting more Tier 1 FP. Is that true even for a different park? In a Facebook group, people are saying they are able to book a Tier 1 in one park, then after using it, book another Tier 1 for a different park immediately.


Tiering doesn't matter between parks.

Example: FEA in Epcot for FP#1. Then when in the FEA line, book TSMM for DHS and NRJ for AK.


----------



## mesaboy2

subtchr said:


> The *initial info* says that booking less than three FP does not work as a shortcut to getting more Tier 1 FP. Is that true even for a different park? In a Facebook group, people are saying they are able to book a Tier 1 in one park, then after using it, book another Tier 1 for a different park immediately.



Here's the exact quote, *red* emphasis added:


mesaboy2 said:


> A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond. In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is *not* a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP *in the same* *park* faster.


----------



## mesaboy2

TJDisneymama said:


> i have a question about the "Find Photographers" feature in the MDE app.......do they show you where there are actual photographers *at that moment*, or is it just a listing of where they generally are  found??



I can't imagine MDX is capable of providing this info in real-time.  Heck, I don't even trust the general locations it lists.


----------



## subtchr

mesaboy2 said:


> Here's the exact quote, *red* emphasis added:





mesaboy2 said:


> *Additional / Day-Of FastPasses / Kiosk Locations*
> *...*
> - *Only 4th FPs (and beyond) are not subject to tiering limitations.  Scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day is not a shortcut to getting additional Group 1 FPs faster.*



Sorry, I see that info now. At first I only saw the above quote on the first page. Thanks to you and @hiroMYhero for the help!!


----------



## mesaboy2

subtchr said:


> Sorry, I see that info now. At first I only saw the above quote on the first page. Thanks to you and @hiroMYhero for the help!!



Argh, I hate that I missed that.  It has been updated, thanks!


----------



## prink022

So we were having some issues with customer service and our planning process with Disney so far. 

I contacted a wonderful cast member who not only helped solve our issues but gave us an extra 2 FP/person/per day. 

She didn't explain those other than saying thatthey don't need scheduled, and couldn't be used on select attractions. Does anyone have an experience with these/how they work?


----------



## Cluelyss

prink022 said:


> So we were having some issues with customer service and our planning process with Disney so far.
> 
> I contacted a wonderful cast member who not only helped solve our issues but gave us an extra 2 FP/person/per day.
> 
> She didn't explain those other than saying thatthey don't need scheduled, and couldn't be used on select attractions. Does anyone have an experience with these/how they work?


If you click on the FP in MDE it should tell you what's excluded. Other than those, you can use them anywhere else. Simply walk up and scan at any time.


----------



## prink022

Cluelyss said:


> If you click on the FP in MDE it should tell you what's excluded. Other than those, you can use them anywhere else. Simply walk up and scan at any time.


Thank you!


----------



## bwbuddy5

Pardon my density, but I may have B2B RO reservations sometime next year.  Please let me know if I understand what I read on page 1 of this thread correctly (and from your later posts):

1) I can prebook FP from 60 days out from day 1 of my first reservation to the end of my second reservation, as long as I have linked ticket media, correct?

2)  If I only purchase a 7-day ticket for a total 10-day visit, I can prebook FPs for any 7 of those 10 days, correct? But, I would have to buy 3 more days of ticket media to prebook all 10-days, correct?

3)  If, heaven forbid, I have to cancel one of the two B2B RO reservations after I have prebooked FPs, I assume that all FPs from the cancelled reservation will drop off automatically, but do I still get to keep my prebooked FPs for the remaining reservation?

Thanks for your help, I've enjoyed reading your comments.


----------



## mesaboy2

bwbuddy5 said:


> Pardon my density, but I may have B2B RO reservations sometime next year.  Please let me know if I understand what I read on page 1 of this thread correctly (and from your later posts):
> 
> 1) I can prebook FP from 60 days out from day 1 of my first reservation to the end of my second reservation, as long as I have linked ticket media, correct?
> 
> 2)  If I only purchase a 7-day ticket for a total 10-day visit, I can prebook FPs for any 7 of those 10 days, correct? But, I would have to buy 3 more days of ticket media to prebook all 10-days, correct?
> 
> 3)  If, heaven forbid, I have to cancel one of the two B2B RO reservations after I have prebooked FPs, I assume that all FPs from the cancelled reservation will drop off automatically, but do I still get to keep my prebooked FPs for the remaining reservation?
> 
> Thanks for your help, I've enjoyed reading your comments.



Sounds like you have #1 and #2 right.  Not sure I can confidently answer #3.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bwbuddy5 said:


> Pardon my density, but I may have B2B RO reservations sometime next year.  Please let me know if I understand what I read on page 1 of this thread correctly (and from your later posts):
> 
> 1) I can prebook FP from 60 days out from day 1 of my first reservation to the end of my second reservation, as long as I have linked ticket media, correct?
> 
> 2)  If I only purchase a 7-day ticket for a total 10-day visit, I can prebook FPs for any 7 of those 10 days, correct? But, I would have to buy 3 more days of ticket media to prebook all 10-days, correct?
> 
> 3)  If, heaven forbid, I have to cancel one of the two B2B RO reservations after I have prebooked FPs, I assume that all FPs from the cancelled reservation will drop off automatically, but do I still get to keep my prebooked FPs for the remaining reservation?
> 
> Thanks for your help, I've enjoyed reading your comments.


1. Yes
2. Yes and yes.
3. If you Cancel any portion of your stay, all pre-booked FPs remain intact. Your reservations open the window, your tickets allow the FPs to remain.


----------



## pjtoadie

mesaboy2 said:


> Rider swap is offered at any attraction with a height requirement, whenever the attraction is operating.



Can you still enter the FP entrance with a rider swap ticket even though FP's won't be used during parties?


----------



## doconeill

pjtoadie said:


> Can you still enter the FP entrance with a rider swap ticket even though FP's won't be used during parties?



Yes.


----------



## WDWRook

Question:  Can I book a FP+ for one day while my wife is on another computer booking FP for a different day?  Or will it get confused?  Does it matter or make a difference if we both log into the same account, or if I log into mine and she in her's?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Question:  Can I book a FP+ for one day while my wife is on another computer booking FP for a different day?  Or will it get confused?  Does it matter or make a difference if we both log into the same account, or if I log into mine and she in her's?


You'll be fine using two computers and booking for random days of your visit.

There was a recent thread where a family did this by having each ride listed on a post-it note with the date and target time. Then they just booked the FPs according to the info on the stack of post-its.

Be sure to book your highest priority rides first and then fill in the others later.


----------



## WDWRook

hiroMYhero said:


> You'll be fine using two computers and booking for random days of your visit.
> 
> There was a recent thread where a family did this by having each ride listed on a post-it note with the date and target time. Then they just booked the FPs according to the info on the stack of post-its.
> 
> Be sure to book your highest priority rides first and then fill in the others later.




Thanks.  It all depends on FOP.  Our ideal AK day is our day 2.  But I have doubts I'll get FP for FOP for day 2.  Our plan is Day 1 Sunday starting at HS; then AK, MK (party day), Pool day and MK night, Ep, Ep (half day).  The first Epcot day is our DD's birthday and I really want to be in Epcot so we can get lunch at Beaches n Cream and have the big ice cream for her "cake".  I could switch the second Epcot day on Friday to a second AK day, but I'd prefer two days for food and wine.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Thanks.  It all depends on FOP.  Our ideal AK day is our day 2.  But I have doubts I'll get FP for FOP for day 2.  Our plan is Day 1 Sunday starting at HS; then AK, MK (party day), Pool day and MK night, Ep, Ep (half day).  The first Epcot day is our DD's birthday and I really want to be in Epcot so we can get lunch at Beaches n Cream and have the big ice cream for her "cake".  I could switch the second Epcot day on Friday to a second AK day, but I'd prefer two days for food and wine.


Switching AK and your pool/MK night would give you a better chance of booking FoP.  Or, switch your 2nd Epcot day with AK for Day 2... can Friday only be a 1/2 day?


----------



## WDWRook

hiroMYhero said:


> Switching AK and your pool/MK night would give you a better chance of booking FoP.  Or, switch your 2nd Epcot day with AK for Day 2... can Friday only be a 1/2 day?



I don't want to hijack the thread, but here is a short summary of my plans.

Sun: arrive and HS at night for Fantasmic and a couple rides and dinner.
Mon: AK planned full day;l Yak and Yeti.
Tues: MK day, party day but we don't have tickets and planned to do TOTWL for the fireworks
Weds: pool day and then MK at around 5 ish for dinner/fireworks/EMHs
Thurs: Epcot full day.  DDs birthday.
Friday: Epcot morning / Luau at Poly for dinner at 5pm.

I can really change any of it.  None of our ADRs are that big though the wife would like to stick with a Yak and Yeti meal and the Luau.  The only items I'd prefer is Thursday I'd like to do the big ice cream for DDS birthday unless I can figure out a different idea on Thursday at AK.  Tuesday I'd like to do the TOWTL, but its not critical.  The three FP targets are of course FOP, 7DMT and Frozen.

EDIT: we also usually do a pool day mid week to recoup.  We could do a half day at AK on Weds and a pool day the rest.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> The three FP targets are of course FOP, 7DMT and Frozen.


Because the 2 of you will be booking FPs, you should check for FoP on Day#2 while DW checks for FoP on Friday morning. Book whichever day has FoP and also check another easily switchable day for FoP and book it if necessary.

Then book FEA then 7D.


----------



## BigGoof81

We are staying with friends that are DVC members.
Our FP+ 60 day mark is this Saturday.
They are going to have the 7 day promotion tickets, while we apparently can't get them because we don't live in the same household (how this is verified? I don't know)
We are then going to buy a 6 day Magic tickets.
If all of our tickets are linked to our respective MDE's, and we are linked to their hotel reservation, can my wife and I book all of the FP+s for the entire group at 7am?
Will there be some conflict being that theirs are DVC account tickets and ours aren't?


----------



## Long Beach Mike

AngiTN said:


> For FoP? Yes.
> I have found that the first 3 days of FP for FoP are gone every time I have gone to book FP for a trip. I have only found FP starting on day 4 and those were in the PM. I just booked for an Oct trip yesterday and the same was true when I booked for my August trip a couple months ago. Others are reporting the same experience. A few are finding them on day 3 but it's much more rare. Most everyone is finding them on day 4 and on. The later in the trip the earlier in the day you can find them. By day 5 most are finding them in the morning.



AngiTN, thank you for this post, it's alleviated a bit of my anxiety about getting a FP for FoP on day 5 of my trip. I'm going for 9 days 4/2-4/10/18 (busy time of year, its the week right after Easter). My scheduled full day at AK is day 5 of the trip, and I was considering moving it to day 8 solely to guarantee a FP, even though that would mess up our schedule a bit. I think I'll leave our schedule as is, and keep fingers crossed its available when my window opens.  I'm actually partial to evening FPs, so time of day isn't an issue.


----------



## AngiTN

Long Beach Mike said:


> AngiTN, thank you for this post, it's alleviated a bit of my anxiety about getting a FP for FoP on day 5 of my trip. I'm going for 9 days 4/2-4/10/18 (busy time of year, its the week right after Easter). My scheduled full day at AK is day 5 of the trip, and I was considering moving it to day 8 solely to guarantee a FP, even though that would mess up our schedule a bit. I think I'll leave our schedule as is, and keep fingers crossed its available when my window opens.  I'm actually partial to evening FPs, so time of day isn't an issue.


I'd keep an eye on things but as long as nothing goes wrong where a theater has to be taken down or something, I think you'll be fine. I'd keep your plans with AK at day 5 and try for FP on that day. Maybe make an alternate set of plans with AK on day 8, just in case and if you can't get a FP on day 5, immediately go to day 8 and do your back up plan. But I really think day 5 will work out.


----------



## WDWRook

hiroMYhero said:


> Because the 2 of you will be booking FPs, you should check for FoP on Day#2 while DW checks for FoP on Friday morning. Book whichever day has FoP and also check another easily switchable day for FoP and book it if necessary.
> 
> Then book FEA then 7D.



Just looking at my log in profile.  Mine does not show all the reservations and tickets, just mine.  My wife's show everyone (DW, DW, DD and grand parents) reservations and tickets.  I'm guessing I cannot book FPs on mine.  Can I book FPs on two different computers but using the same account, my wife's?


----------



## AngiTN

prink022 said:


> So we were having some issues with customer service and our planning process with Disney so far.
> 
> I contacted a wonderful cast member who not only helped solve our issues but gave us an extra 2 FP/person/per day.
> 
> She didn't explain those other than saying thatthey don't need scheduled, and couldn't be used on select attractions. Does anyone have an experience with these/how they work?





Cluelyss said:


> If you click on the FP in MDE it should tell you what's excluded. Other than those, you can use them anywhere else. Simply walk up and scan at any time.


To expand one warning with these GS/anytime FP.
Don't try to use one of them on a ride where you have a scheduled FP inside the grace period for that FP.
Example.
You have a FP for Peter Pan from 2:15 to 3:15. It will be valid from 2:10 to 3:30 and if you didn't have any GS or anytime FP that wouldn't be a problem. Just go and use it. But, if you do have any GS/anytime FP, it would use the anytime GS FP if you went in the 5 min before and 15 min after window. Hopefully that makes sense. It's ended up harder to explain that I thought it would be.
You have to be careful when you have GS FP to keep from using them accidently


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Just looking at my log in profile.  Mine does not show all the reservations and tickets, just mine.  My wife's show everyone (DW, DW, DD and grand parents) reservations and tickets.  I'm guessing I cannot book FPs on mine.  Can I book FPs on two different computers but using the same account, my wife's?


That's how your MDE is set up. You need to invite everyone who is listed on your wife's MDE to link to yours.

But what's easiest is to just log into her MDE on the 2 computers.


----------



## WDWRook

hiroMYhero said:


> That's how your MDE is set up. You need to invite everyone who is listed on your wife's MDE to link to yours.
> 
> But what's easiest is to just log into her MDE on the 2 computers.



Thanks.  We could not get it to work on two computers at the same time, it would kick us out of the second computer.

As expected, no FOP for our second day.  Did get it for our last day but I did not really want to have two AK days.  Hopefully FOP will magically open up on the day we want it.


----------



## Just_Joe1087

Today is the 60 day mark for me so I just booked my fast passes this morning! Very happy with the selection and the times I was able to get. However, I also couldn't get FOP for any of the days I'm staying(October 15th-20th) including the last day. I booked all of my fast passes for the trip, figuring I will just go to AK at rope drop and try to ride FOP with hopefully a short wait time. However my question is, if FOP were to become available for FP+ how would I know if I've booked my fast passes? On the MDE app it doesn't allow me to look for anymore available times, without giving up a fast pass. Should I leave a fast pass open for that day just in case FOP becomes available, or is there another way to see what else is available? Sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## AngiTN

Just_Joe1087 said:


> Today is the 60 day mark for me so I just booked my fast passes this morning! Very happy with the selection and the times I was able to get. However, I also couldn't get FOP for any of the days I'm staying(October 15th-20th) including the last day. I booked all of my fast passes for the trip, figuring I will just go to AK at rope drop and try to ride FOP with hopefully a short wait time. However my question is, if FOP were to become available for FP+ how would I know if I've booked my fast passes? On the MDE app it doesn't allow me to look for anymore available times, without giving up a fast pass. *Should I leave a fast pass open for that day just in case FOP becomes available, or is there another way to see what else is available?* Sorry if this has been answered already.


This is all covered in the first posts of this thread. All the steps you need to check both on days you have AK FP and on days you have other park FP

Sorry, it's not as obvious, it's actually in the addendum
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Thanks. We could not get it to work on two computers at the same time, it would kick us out of the second computer.


Thanks for reporting this! Others haven't had a problem but MDE has been updated many times over the last two months. 

Last month I used an iPhone and iPad to book my FPs and Safari was my browser for both. Were you both using the same browser or different browsers?


----------



## WDWRook

Both using Chrome on a computer.  I didn't think to try my iPad.


----------



## WDWRook

AngiTN said:


> This is all covered in the first posts of this thread. All the steps you need to check both on days you have AK FP and on days you have other park FP
> 
> Sorry, it's not as obvious, it's actually in the addendum
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


Wait, so if I have three FPs booked for say AK but I want to check to see if Frozen is available in Epcot before switching everything around, I can?  If I go through the process to add another I get a warning "Not so Fast....continuing will cancel your existing FP".


----------



## AngiTN

WDWRook said:


> Wait, so if I have three FPs booked for say AK but I want to check to see if Frozen is available in Epcot before switching everything around, I can?  If I go through the process to add another I get a warning "Not so Fast....continuing will cancel your existing FP".


Yep, just follow the instructions in post 2 of that link.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Wait, so if I have three FPs booked for say AK but I want to check to see if Frozen is available in Epcot before switching everything around, I can?  If I go through the process to add another I get a warning "Not so Fast....continuing will cancel your existing FP".


Yes, as @AngiTN stated, just follow through beyond the Warnings as stated in that post. (  I wrote the steps)


----------



## WDWRook

Thanks.  New question.  Mission Space just has one line for FP whether that's for Green or Orange?  Is that right or did I miss something?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWRook said:


> Thanks.  New question.  Mission Space just has one line for FP whether that's for Green or Orange?  Is that right or did I miss something?


That's correct. In MDE, it's just available as a FP for Mission Space.


----------



## Just_Joe1087

AngiTN, thanks for the link. I figured out how to modify my fast passes. I really appreciate it!


----------



## pooch

When making FP+ for the couple of rides my DGS 6 will be to short to ride, do I include him in the FP+ total?  Or do I just bring him in with us (CM will measure him as too short?)  There will be 8 of us total but only 7 eligible to ride.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pooch said:


> When making FP+ for the couple of rides my DGS 6 will be to short to ride, do I include him in the FP+ total?  Or do I just bring him in with us (CM will measure him as too short?)  There will be 8 of us total but only 7 eligible to ride.


If he is too short, he cannot enter the line. 

Book FPs for part of your group and request a Rider Swap pass when you get to the attraction. One adult stays with the child and after the first group rides, any 3 riders ride using the Swap Pass.


----------



## jjjones325

mesaboy2 said:


> *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.



So, if I'm planning a long weekend (Thur - Sun) and have an AP, I could book Thur night only onsite but still get 60+ days FP for my other three days?  And I'd get EMH for both Thursday and Friday correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> So, if I'm planning a long weekend (Thur - Sun) and have an AP, I could book Thur night only onsite but still get 60+ days FP for my other three days?  And I'd get EMH for both Thursday and Friday correct?


You'd get FPs for Thursday and Friday when your window opens. Then, rolling 60 days out for Saturday and then Sunday. EMH for Th/Fri.


----------



## jjjones325

hiroMYhero said:


> You'd get FPs for Thursday and Friday when your window opens. Then, rolling 60 days out for Saturday and then Sunday. EMH for Th/Fri.



So where does the part about AP being able to book "up to 7 days of FPs *at all times*" come in.  I'm getting confused with that language if I could only do FPs on check-in/check-out day on a one night onsite stay.

**Maybe I've answered my own question:  I can have up to 7 days of FPs on MDE, but I can't BOOK them more than the 60 days because of only one night onsite stay.**


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> So where does the part about AP being able to book "up to 7 days of FPs *at all times*" come in.  I'm getting confused with that language if I could only do FPs on check-in/check-out day on a one night onsite stay.
> 
> **Maybe I've answered my own question:  I can have up to 7 days of FPs on MDE, but I can't BOOK them more than the 60 days because of only one night onsite stay.**


Totally agree you've answered your own question.  I didn't realize the 7 day max was a concern - it shouldn't be as long as you don't have more than 3 booked before your 60-day window opens.


----------



## b52hbuff

Apologies if this is against board rules.  I'm still learning what is and isn't appropriate.  No judging, and no need to explain why booking throwaway rooms isn't gaming the system.  It just seems pretty close to the line...

I understand that once the 60 day window for resort guests opens, you can book up to 14 days in advance.  I also understand it is advantageous to book FP+ in reverse order to reduce competition and maximize your opportunity to get hard to get FP+.

Assuming you're booking a 7 day stay, what keeps you from booking a 14 day stay that starts 7 days before your desired stay?  It would seem you'd get an extra 7 days to book your FP+.  You just need to cancel the first 7 days before the cancellation deadline.

What am I missing?


----------



## hiroMYhero

b52hbuff said:


> Apologies if this is against board rules.  I'm still learning what is and isn't appropriate.  No judging, and no need to explain why booking throwaway rooms isn't gaming the system.  It just seems pretty close to the line...
> 
> I understand that once the 60 day window for resort guests opens, you can book up to 14 days in advance.  I also understand it is advantageous to book FP+ in reverse order to reduce competition and maximize your opportunity to get hard to get FP+.
> 
> Assuming you're booking a 7 day stay, what keeps you from booking a 14 day stay that starts 7 days before your desired stay?  It would seem you'd get an extra 7 days to book your FP+.  You just need to cancel the first 7 days before the cancellation deadline.
> 
> What am I missing?


Well, when you write it out like that, it's clearly circumventing Disney rules so no one will be answering. 

The Throwaway Room thread does not advocate canceling reservations to gain a 60-day FP window.

You can try asking this question on the Resorts Board.


----------



## bluecastle

Technically, this is not a FP question, but you are all so knowledgeable and experienced I was hoping for your opinions. Have you found the wait times listed on MDE to be more, less, or equally as accurate as Lines? Do you generally check both or do you prefer one over the other? 
TIA!


----------



## b52hbuff

hiroMYhero said:


> Well, when you write it out like that, it's clearly circumventing Disney rules so no one will be answering.



Thanks and no worries.  Coming from the land of the recently deprecated paper FastPass, it is amazing to see all of the corner conditions created by the FP+ system.  Our biggest workarounds at DL were figuring out which FP machines were connected to each other.

Kudos to you and others on this thread who take the time to explain it to us.


----------



## WDWRook

Dropped a FOP FP for Oct 20. Yes I'm an idiot, but AK was really fitting in the plans that day so we are stuck rope dropping.


----------



## BigGoof81

BigGoof81 said:


> We are staying with friends that are DVC members.
> Our FP+ 60 day mark is this Saturday.
> They are going to have the 7 day promotion tickets, while we apparently can't get them because we don't live in the same household (how this is verified? I don't know)
> We are then going to buy a 6 day Magic tickets.
> If all of our tickets are linked to our respective MDE's, and we are linked to their hotel reservation, can my wife and I book all of the FP+s for the entire group at 7am?
> Will there be some conflict being that theirs are DVC account tickets and ours aren't?



^^^^^^^^^^^^

Bump

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Ok, I've read through the first few FAQ's at the top, but I am still having an issue. 

I will be traveling tomorrow when our window opens. I have the app on my phone ready to go, but it keeps telling me I need to link tickets or a package. We have a package through Disney, so they obviously know it exists. Will this change tomorrow, or do I really need to figure out a way to be on a computer/wifi?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BigGoof81 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Bump
> 
> Can anyone help with this?


"If all of our tickets are linked to our respective MDE's, and we are linked to their hotel reservation, can my wife and I book all of the FP+s for the entire group at 7am?"
Yes. Any type of valid tickets open up the ability to book FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Ok, I've read through the first few FAQ's at the top, but I am still having an issue.
> 
> I will be traveling tomorrow when our window opens. I have the app on my phone ready to go, but it keeps telling me I need to link tickets or a package. We have a package through Disney, so they obviously know it exists. Will this change tomorrow, or do I really need to figure out a way to be on a computer/wifi?


@mesaboy2 does include the explanation that packages open up your booking window at exactly 60 days out at 7:00a ET. FPs can be booked from any type of mobile device.


----------



## BigGoof81

hiroMYhero said:


> "If all of our tickets are linked to our respective MDE's, and we are linked to their hotel reservation, can my wife and I book all of the FP+s for the entire group at 7am?"
> Yes. Any type of valid tickets open up the ability to book FPs.



Thanks @hiroMYhero !! Always a big help on the boards!


----------



## mesaboy2

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Ok, I've read through the first few FAQ's at the top, but I am still having an issue.
> 
> I will be traveling tomorrow when our window opens. I have the app on my phone ready to go, but it keeps telling me I need to link tickets or a package. We have a package through Disney, so they obviously know it exists. Will this change tomorrow, or do I really need to figure out a way to be on a computer/wifi?





hiroMYhero said:


> @mesaboy2 does include the explanation that packages open up your booking window at exactly 60 days out at 7:00a ET. FPs can be booked from any type of mobile device.



And from the Booking Windows post:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.


----------



## HandsofReiki

k, I *think* I understand correctly but want to be sure.  I've read the FAQ fully and some of the thread....

We are onsite our first and last night's only.  Dec. 5th -12th (magical express usage and not having to tote carseat...will uber family to hotel at DS or Minnie Van if we can).

So, I can book FP for 5/6 60 days from the 5th and 11/12 60 days from the 11th, and for 7/8/9/10 I can book them at 30 days as each day opens.  do I understand this correctly? thx!


----------



## doconeill

HandsofReiki said:


> k, I *think* I understand correctly but want to be sure.  I've read the FAQ fully and some of the thread....
> 
> We are onsite our first and last night's only.  Dec. 5th -12th (magical express usage and not having to tote carseat...will uber family to hotel at DS or Minnie Van if we can).
> 
> So, I can book FP for 5/6 60 days from the 5th and 11/12 60 days from the 11th, and for 7/8/9/10 I can book them at *30 days* as each day opens.  do I understand this correctly? thx!



60 days, actually. One you have a 60 day window open, you keep 60 days until your reservations are over.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HandsofReiki said:


> for 7/8/9/10 I can book them at 30 days


No.

Your 60-day window rolls forwards so 60-days out from each of these days you can book your FPs.


----------



## HandsofReiki

hiroMYhero said:


> No.
> 
> Your 60-day window rolls forwards so 60-days out from each of these days you can book your FPs.




woah.  that is an unexpected and pleasant surprise!

I'm glad I asked!

thanks!


----------



## HandsofReiki

HandsofReiki said:


> woah.  that is an unexpected and pleasant surprise!
> 
> I'm glad I asked!
> 
> thanks!



so I can do 5/6 when 5 opens; 6 then 7, then 8 etc as they open and 11 and 12 when 11 opens.  

correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

HandsofReiki said:


> so I can do 5/6 when 5 opens; 6 then 7, then 8 etc as they open and 11 and 12 when 11 opens.
> 
> correct?


Yes! 

Check when you're booking for the 10th as the 11th and 12th should be open on that date.


----------



## HandsofReiki

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes!
> 
> Check when you're booking for the 10th as the 11th and 12th should be open on that date.


----------



## joyvierze

mesaboy2 said:


> *Booking Windows*
> 
> - *The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*
> 
> - FPs can be booked in advance, with different booking windows opening for the following 3 general categories of guests:
> 
> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Swan or Dolphin resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account.  _Note:  If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> *Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
> CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account.  CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  _Note:  If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._
> 
> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for.  The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear.  Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.
> 
> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.
> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*.  For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> - *Offsite guests can book no more than 30 days in advance.*  This means FPs must be scheduled day-by-day for each day of the stay, assuming the guest wants the widest possible choice of FPs available for each day of their stay.
> 
> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.*  The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.
> 
> - *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.


----------



## joyvierze

Help! I thought since I booked a Disney resort, I would be able to book fast passes for my trip once that 60 day mark came. Well, today is 60 days. I was able to book for 3 of my days but not the 4th day. We check out of our resort on a Wednesday but have 4 day tickets and will be staying elsewhere and going to the parks that Friday (2 days after checkout). Does this mean for the Friday I have to wait until the 30 days for fast pass reservations? I thought with the grace period I would be able to book today for that Friday too!


----------



## hiroMYhero

joyvierze said:


> Help! I thought since I booked a Disney resort, I would be able to book fast passes for my trip once that 60 day mark came. Well, today is 60 days. I was able to book for 3 of my days but not the 4th day. We check out of our resort on a Wednesday but have 4 day tickets and will be staying elsewhere and going to the parks that Friday (2 days after checkout). Does this mean for the Friday I have to wait until the 30 days for fast pass reservations? I thought with the grace period I would be able to book today for that Friday too!


60 days out from Park day#4 is when you'll be able to book. Because you're checking out of your onsite stay, you become "offsite" and have to wait until the window rolls.

It's in the Split Stay section of this FAQ.


----------



## joyvierze

ok, I'm considered offsite but can still do 60 days not 30? thank you!


----------



## doconeill

joyvierze said:


> ok, I'm considered offsite but can still do 60 days not 30? thank you!



Yes, because you have the onsite stay first, you gain a 60 day window which remains so until you complete your onsite stay, after which the window returns to 30 days (assuming you still have ticket entitlements left.)


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

My family will be traveling with my sister-in-law's family.  We have 2 separate MDE accounts.  My account is 'owned by me' and the rest of the family managed by me.  On my sister-in-law's MDE each one has their own email address and account.

I want to link the accounts so I can make advance FPs and 4th FPs in the parks for the group.  When I try to link from my MDE it says I have no connected friends to choose from.  I thought the reservation would be the best way.  When I put in their confirmation number the reservation comes up but only one member of the party has a box to click, the others are checked and grayed out. 

Any idea why?  I was so concerned with linking MDEs and now I hope it isn't screwed up.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> My family will be traveling with my sister-in-law's family.  We have 2 separate MDE accounts.  My account is 'owned by me' and the rest of the family managed by me.  On my sister-in-law's MDE each one has their own email address and account.
> 
> I want to link the accounts so I can make advance FPs and 4th FPs in the parks for the group.  When I try to link from my MDE it says I have no connected friends to choose from.  I thought the reservation would be the best way.  When I put in their confirmation number the reservation comes up but only one member of the party has a box to click, the others are checked and grayed out.
> 
> Any idea why?  I was so concerned with linking MDEs and now I hope it isn't screwed up.
> 
> Thanks!


You have to add and invite each person who has their own MDE account. You can only Invite them if you know the email address that is linked to their MDE accounts.

After you invite them, they have to Accept the invitation that arrives in their email. Then, you'll receive an email stating they've accepted and you'll have to process another step before they appear on your MDE account.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hiroMYhero said:


> You have to add and invite each person who has their own MDE account. You can only Invite them if you know the email address that is linked to their MDE accounts.
> 
> After you invite them, they have to Accept the invitation that arrives in their email. Then, you'll receive an email stating they've accepted and you'll have to process another step before they appear on your email account.



Thank you!  You really are a Hero and I appreciate the quick response as I was starting to panic LOL.

Where do I invite to connect by entering their email addresses?  When I click Add a Guest, I have the option to find through connected friends, reservation, or enter name and age.  Sorry, I'm just so nervous about screwing this up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> Thank you!  You really are a Hero and I appreciate the quick response as I was starting to panic LOL.
> 
> Where do I invite to connect by entering their email addresses?  When I click Add a Guest, I have the option to find through connected friends, reservation, or enter name and age.  Sorry, I'm just so nervous about screwing this up.


I only use the app so I have no idea what it looks like on the computer. Just add their name in and it has to match their name in their MDE account. Then you do have to Invite them through their email account.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Got it all set up.  After you select and enter name and age you have the option to invite to connect and enter the email address.  I was concerned it was only going to try to match on name through manage account, and my MDE got screwed up in the past doing that.

I'm glad the other group we were planning with cancelled - planning for large groups is too much pressure!

Thanks again


----------



## joecook

Any advice on which 3 rides to choose from each park?  Any help would be great.  Thanks


----------



## joecook

We are going the first 10 days of December


----------



## mesaboy2

joecook said:


> Any advice on which 3 rides to choose from each park?  Any help would be great.  Thanks



Maybe Post #8 will help.


----------



## joecook

Thank you for your help


----------



## joecook

I am new to this site.  How do you PM someone?


----------



## hiroMYhero

joecook said:


> I am new to this site.  How do you PM someone?


At the top right of this forum page, go to Inbox and Start a Conversation.


----------



## LibbyG

I thought I was prepared!  Yesterday I started the day with 3 fast passes in MK.  My family decided to skip the third fast pass in order to save it for HS later in the evening.  I cancelled the fast pass thinking I could add another once I tapped the first.  MDX would not let me without cancelling the third as well.  Is it BBC I had originally had three?


----------



## joyvierze

doconeill said:


> Yes, because you have the onsite stay first, you gain a 60 day window which remains so until you complete your onsite stay, after which the window returns to 30 days (assuming you still have ticket entitlements left.)


I'm sorry- I SO confused! I was unable to book 60 days out today (but I could the past few days). 60 days out today is a Thursday and my hotel ends on the Wednesday. I thought from what you said I would still be able to book fast passes for the remaining day of my trip 60 days out (we are staying off site last 2 days) but it appears I am unable. I thought there was a 10 day grace period. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## hiroMYhero

joyvierze said:


> I'm sorry- I SO confused! I was unable to book 60 days out today (but I could the past few days). 60 days out today is a Thursday and my hotel ends on the Wednesday. I thought from what you said I would still be able to book fast passes for the remaining day of my trip 60 days out (we are staying off site last 2 days) but it appears I am unable. I thought there was a 10 day grace period. Did I do something wrong?


Yes.
You have to wait until the window rolls - exactly 60 days before that last day is when you'll be able to book.


hiroMYhero said:


> 60 days out from Park day#4 is when you'll be able to book. Because you're checking out of your onsite stay, you become "offsite" and have to wait until the window rolls.
> 
> It's in the Split Stay section of this FAQ.



The +10 days is only for a Dining Reservation which has nothing to do with the FP system.


----------



## joyvierze

ahhh! so if I understand this correctly, I should be able to book tomorrow. crossing my fingers! thank you!!


----------



## TulipMom

I'm sure this has been covered before, but I can't find it.  Or can't find the right words to search for it, maybe?

Can DH and I both log into my MDE account at the same time to book different day's FastPasses?  

Will we get kicked out of MDE &/or have errors?  Or does this work?


----------



## mesaboy2

TulipMom said:


> I'm sure this has been covered before, but I can't find it.  Or can't find the right words to search for it, maybe?
> 
> Can DH and I both log into my MDE account at the same time to book different day's FastPasses?
> 
> Will we get kicked out of MDE &/or have errors?  Or does this work?



Not sure how necessary this is outside of getting FOP FPs, but it works.


----------



## TulipMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Not sure how necessary this is outside of getting FOP FPs, but it works.


Great, thanks!  Trying for FOP FPs.  Our AK is Day 63 and it sounds like chances of FP on that day aren't great, based on others' reports.  We are willing to pop over to AK to ride it on Day 65, if any are available that day.  Want to try for both days at the same time to see if we have any luck.  If we don't, we'll skip it until our next trip, which will probably be in 2-3 years.


----------



## Buckeye Jones

Has anyone been successful booking FOP for their arrival day?  Our flight arrives at 7:30 am, and we really want to do AK that day. We had to skip AK during our June trip, so I want to get there in Oct. We are going the 19th-23rd.


----------



## Realfoodfans

TulipMom said:


> Great, thanks!  Trying for FOP FPs.  Our AK is Day 63 and it sounds like chances of FP on that day aren't great, based on others' reports.  We are willing to pop over to AK to ride it on Day 65, if any are available that day.  Want to try for both days at the same time to see if we have any luck.  If we don't, we'll skip it until our next trip, which will probably be in 2-3 years.


Now I'm confused - I thought you could only book 60 days out day by day - how can you try for both days at the same time please?


----------



## mesaboy2

Realfoodfans said:


> Now I'm confused - I thought you could only book 60 days out day by day - how can you try for both days at the same time please?



You can book FPs for your entire onsite stay at 60 days before check-in.  In certain split stay situations, parts of it may be day by day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

mesaboy2 said:


> You can book FPs for your entire *onsite* stay at 60 days before check-in.


@mesaboy2 what would I do without you! I thought that was the case then read a PP saying only for dining reservations- I think I've over read and gone into brain melt down. Going to stop planning now until 7a EST tomorrow!


----------



## TulipMom

Buckeye Jones said:


> Has anyone been successful booking FOP for their arrival day?  Our flight arrives at 7:30 am, and we really want to do AK that day. We had to skip AK during our June trip, so I want to get there in Oct. We are going the 19th-23rd.



Here's another post where people have been discussing that.  Doesn't sound like you'd have much hope of getting a FOP FP for your arrival day. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/is-fop-still-a-tough-fp-at-60-days.3626472/page-4


----------



## maxiesmom

I'm having a problem and I hope someone can tell me what to do.  My family's fast pass window opened today, and everything went great.  Except for one person, who, for some reason, isn't showing up in my Family and Friends list.  It is one of my nieces.  My sister has tried to send her to me a few times, but I still don't have her.  So as of now she has no FPs.  Do I need to call or should my sister call?  Everyone else in the family had tickets and are on my FF list, but my niece and her dad.  Her dad showed up on the list right away once they purchased tickets, but not my niece for some reason.  Ideas???


----------



## hiroMYhero

maxiesmom said:


> I'm having a problem and I hope someone can tell me what to do.  My family's fast pass window opened today, and everything went great.  Except for one person, who, for some reason, isn't showing up in my Family and Friends list.  It is one of my nieces.  My sister has tried to send her to me a few times, but I still don't have her.  So as of now she has no FPs.  Do I need to call or should my sister call?  Everyone else in the family had tickets and are on my FF list, but my niece and her dad.  Her dad showed up on the list right away once they purchased tickets, but not my niece for some reason.  Ideas???


You have to invite that specific niece from your MDE account. She can't be "sent" to you.

Go to your friends list and correctly follow the steps to add in someone Managed By someone else. Then follow the steps to Invite her.


----------



## maxiesmom

Ok, when I go to my friends list I don't see her at all.  She is in my sister's list, but doesn't show in mine.  I can see my brother in law, my sister (who it says is managed by my brother in law) but not my niece.

Where does it tell you how to add someone managed by someone else?  I'm not seeing any instructions for that?


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

maxiesmom said:


> Ok, when I go to my friends list I don't see her at all.  She is in my sister's list, but doesn't show in mine.  I can see my brother in law, my sister (who it says is managed by my brother in law) but not my niece.
> 
> Where does it tell you how to add someone managed by someone else?  I'm not seeing any instructions for that?



I just had this last night.  Your niece may have her own MDE account with an email attached.  If that is the case, go to Family and Friends and click "I'll Enter Their Name and Age".  Enter her name as appears in your sister's MDE and age (18+ for adults).  Instead of leaving it where it says "I Want to Manage Plans", click "Invite to Connect" and enter the email address of her MDE account. She will have to click Accept in the email invite from you and log in to her MDE account.

If she doesn't have her own account, when you connected with your brother-in-law did you send him an email invite to connect?  If not, I would do that since he manages your niece.  Once he accepts, you should also be able to find your niece by clicking  "Find Through My Connected Guests".

The only other thing I can think of is that your brother-in-law, as the account manager, may have to update the permissions to Share All Plans for himself and/or your niece.

HTH!


----------



## Buckeye Jones

TulipMom said:


> Here's another post where people have been discussing that.  Doesn't sound like you'd have much hope of getting a FOP FP for your arrival day.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/is-fop-still-a-tough-fp-at-60-days.3626472/page-4


Darn it!  Well, our flight doesn't leave until 5 on the 23rd. Maybe I can sneak AK in that morning.


----------



## DisneyElite4

Thank you for putting this together! It's helping me prep for my FP+ day tremendously. Planning for a party of 7 is cumbersome, and this guide makes it a little easier.


----------



## DVC4US

maxiesmom said:


> I'm having a problem and I hope someone can tell me what to do.  My family's fast pass window opened today, and everything went great.  Except for one person, who, for some reason, isn't showing up in my Family and Friends list.  It is one of my nieces.  My sister has tried to send her to me a few times, but I still don't have her.  So as of now she has no FPs.  Do I need to call or should my sister call?  Everyone else in the family had tickets and are on my FF list, but my niece and her dad.  Her dad showed up on the list right away once they purchased tickets, but not my niece for some reason.  Ideas???



I had a similar problem - I could not see my friend's husband and kids which are managed by her.  I tried everything I know to do to link the husband and kids, even removing her from my F&F list and re-linking with her but nothing worked.  I finally put in a call to Disney IT and within 10 mins Sondra has us all linked and I could make FPs for everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

DVC4US said:


> I had a similar problem - I could not see my friend's husband and kids which are managed by her.  I tried everything I know to do to link the husband and kids, even removing her from my F&F list and re-linking with her but nothing worked.  I finally put in a call to Disney IT and within 10 mins Sondra has us all linked and I could make FPs for everyone.


I can see this happening to me today - other's have told me it will all work at FP opening time but I don't think it will - it keeps asking for their confirmation number and when I put it in says they're already register ring the help desk - I can see me being on the phone today!!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Realfoodfans said:


> I can see this happening to me today - other's have told me it will all work at FP opening time but I don't think it will - it keeps asking for their confirmation number and when I put it in says they're already register ring the help desk - I can see me being on the phone today!!!!


You really should read through your own thread before you call.
MDE APP PROBLEM - HELP GUYS!

You are not linking others to your account. They are already listed on your account unlike the situation that the PP you quoted describes. You really will be wasting $$ calling.


----------



## Realfoodfans

hiroMYhero said:


> You really should read through your own thread before you call.
> MDE APP PROBLEM - HELP GUYS!
> 
> You are not linking others to your account. They are already listed on your account unlike the situation that the PP you quoted describes. You really will be wasting $$ calling.


Thank you for your positivity but definitely not gone well - have had Olaf on screen on both devices forever.  Have to go out now will try again later.


----------



## DVC4US

Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you for your positivity but definitely not gone well - have had Olaf on screen on both devices forever.  Have to go out now will try again later.



But Olaf on the screen would have nothing to do with people and tickets linked to your account.  My suggestion is to sign off, close down the browser, maybe clear your cookies and try again.  Or try on a different browser.  I have had this happen before where it seems to get hung up and had to try some of the above to clear it.


----------



## WonderfulLife

So, I booked a room only reservation for 10/24-10/28. I purchased tickets seperately. I linked them to my mde. I am 64 days out and just for grins I tried to see if I could make fp. I can only see 30 days out. Will I be able to make my fp for 60 days out?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WonderfulLife said:


> So, I booked a room only reservation for 10/24-10/28. I purchased tickets seperately. I linked them to my mde. I am 64 days out and just for grins I tried to see if I could make fp. I can only see 30 days out. Will I be able to make my fp for 60 days out?





mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## WonderfulLife

Awesome! Thanks for the help....Started to wig out there for a moment........


----------



## hmnec

I skimmed through the beginning posts but couldn't find the answer. 
Can you switch FP between people in your party w/o having to cancel one? 

I got FOP for my husband & son but want to switch my husband to me. I have gone to 'change party' and can change but it appears his FP would just be dropped and not swapped with mine. 
I know we can just switch bands & that's what we'll do if I can't figure out a safe way not to lose someone's FP in order to switch


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

If you want to use Change Party, click on view details of the FP you wish to change, un-check your husband, and check yourself from the family and friends list.  You will be asked to confirm your changes.  It will list who now has the FP assigned and who it is being removed from.  Click confirm and you are all set.
Note, you will only be able to switch your husband's FP to yours once you have used your original 3.

Of course, you can just swap MBs as long as the ticket associated with your husband's MB has been used to get into a park that day.



hmnec said:


> I skimmed through the beginning posts but couldn't find the answer.
> Can you switch FP between people in your party w/o having to cancel one?
> 
> I got FOP for my husband & son but want to switch my husband to me. I have gone to 'change party' and can change but it appears his FP would just be dropped and not swapped with mine.
> I know we can just switch bands & that's what we'll do if I can't figure out a safe way not to lose someone's FP in order to switch


----------



## Rosanne

Help please. I know this has been answered before but my phone is very slow and I can't find. We were given 3 anytime fp for mk. How do we make sure we don't accidentally use them when we use the three we have scheduled?  TIA!!!


----------



## GrumpyGal43

How does everyone keep checking for available fast passes?  I have 3 in animal kingdom already...if I want to keep checking for FOP how can I do that? It keeps telling me I already have 3 available for that park that day...help   thanks in advance


----------



## hmnec

5DisneyNuts said:


> If you want to use Change Party, click on view details of the FP you wish to change, un-check your husband, and check yourself from the family and friends list.  You will be asked to confirm your changes.  It will list who now has the FP assigned and who it is being removed from.  Click confirm and you are all set.
> Note, you will only be able to switch your husband's FP to yours once you have used your original 3.
> 
> Of course, you can just swap MBs as long as the ticket associated with your husband's MB has been used to get into a park that day.



But my husband just gets dropped? 
I want to switch us & have him ride n'avi river with my daughters. 
I guess we'll just have to switch bands. I don't want to drop my n'avi & not be able to get it back


----------



## hmnec

GrumpyGal43 said:


> How does everyone keep checking for available fast passes?  I have 3 in animal kingdom already...if I want to keep checking for FOP how can I do that? It keeps telling me I already have 3 available for that park that day...help   thanks in advance



choose one to modify. Pick the one you're willing to give up if fop is available.
 I was able to grab a n'avi river in June  but unfortunately I had used our safari FP to check for pandora FP.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hmnec said:


> But my husband just gets dropped?
> I want to switch us & have him ride n'avi river with my daughters.
> I guess we'll just have to switch bands. I don't want to drop my n'avi & not be able to get it back



Honestly, that would be the safest way since you don't want to mess around with two important FP if you aren't comfortable changing around.


----------



## Lvdisfan

This has probably been answered but my vacation would probably be over before I could find it:

We are a party of 6 and I will create the fastpasses for all.  Is each person independent as far as their 3 initial choices per day even if I create them all from my MDE acct?  example: There may be 3 people that want the same 3 FP, but 2 people want 3 different choices and 1 person is a total rebel.  Is this possible thru 1 MDE account ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lvdisfan said:


> This has probably been answered but my vacation would probably be over before I could find it:
> 
> We are a party of 6 and I will create the fastpasses for all.  Is each person independent as far as their 3 initial choices per day even if I create them all from my MDE acct?  example: There may be 3 people that want the same 3 FP, but 2 people want 3 different choices and 1 person is a total rebel.  Is this possible thru 1 MDE account ?


From @mesaboy2 in the Basics post which I believe is the first or second post of this thread:


mesaboy2 said:


> FPs can be scheduled for different attractions, different times, and even different parks for individual members of any group.


----------



## maxiesmom

5DisneyNuts said:


> I just had this last night.  Your niece may have her own MDE account with an email attached.  If that is the case, go to Family and Friends and click "I'll Enter Their Name and Age".  Enter her name as appears in your sister's MDE and age (18+ for adults).  Instead of leaving it where it says "I Want to Manage Plans", click "Invite to Connect" and enter the email address of her MDE account. She will have to click Accept in the email invite from you and log in to her MDE account.
> 
> If she doesn't have her own account, when you connected with your brother-in-law did you send him an email invite to connect?  If not, I would do that since he manages your niece.  Once he accepts, you should also be able to find your niece by clicking  "Find Through My Connected Guests".
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is that your brother-in-law, as the account manager, may have to update the permissions to Share All Plans for himself and/or your niece.
> 
> HTH!




All fixed!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## b52hbuff

Is there a list of "secondary sources" of FP+?

One obvious place is signing up for a DVC seminar and they'll give you three FP+.


> When you attend an Open House Tour, you will receive 3 additional FastPass+ selections for your party (up to 6 people).**



Is there any other way to obtain "extra" FP+?


----------



## hiroMYhero

b52hbuff said:


> One obvious place is signing up for a DVC seminar and they'll give you three FP+.
> 
> 
> Is there any other way to obtain "extra" FP+?


If you stay at a Deluxe Resort, Contemporary, and they don't bother to clean your room and then take over 30 minutes and never bring clean towels so that you end up near the elevators waiting for a Housekeeping guy to hand you an armful of towels and a bag of toiletries to carry back to your own room that was only 10 yards from the Housekeeping supply room, the Contemp front desk will give you 3 FPs for your Party to appease you for the inconvenience... even though you had no plans to go into a park after a Citricos dinner.

That's the only experience I have.


----------



## Rags

My booking window is this Wednesday for our upcoming October trip. My question is if we want fligh of passage at the beginning of our trip how probable is that? Next question is it smart to book from our last day and work our way back to arrival or vice versa? Hope that makes sense


----------



## mesaboy2

Rags said:


> My booking window is this Wednesday for our upcoming October trip. My question is
> 
> 1.  if we want fligh of passage at the beginning of our trip how probable is that?
> 
> 2.  Next question is it smart to book from our last day and work our way back to arrival or vice versa?
> 
> Hope that makes sense



1.  Those are the very hardest to get.
2.  Work from last day to first for best results.


----------



## b52hbuff

hiroMYhero said:


> If you stay at a Deluxe Resort, Contemporary, and they don't bother to clean your room and then take over 30 minutes and never bring clean towels so that you end up near the elevators waiting for a Housekeeping guy to hand you an armful of towels and a bag of toiletries to carry back to your own room that was only 10 yards from the Housekeeping supply room, the Contemp front desk with give you 3 FPs for your Party to appease you for the inconvenience... even though you had no plans to go into a park after a Citricos dinner.
> 
> That's the only experience I have.



But you're not bitter. 

Were they proactive about comping you the FP, or did you have to complain?  Could you use it on "top tier" rides like 7DMT?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Rags said:


> My question is if we want fligh of passage at the beginning of our trip how probable is that?





mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  Those are the very hardest to get.



@mesaboy2 , would you say day 4 or beyond seems to be the sweet spot for getting FOP?  

Has anyone been able to get FOP on days 1, 2, or 3?  I may have read one or two reports of people getting them early in their stay but it seems to be the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## MouseOfCards

Just needed to clarify. So if we have 4 ro reservations (3 nights each SSR, VGF, BWV, and AKL) all back-to-back-to-back-to-back, can we book fp's for all 12 days at the beginning of the first res?


----------



## mesaboy2

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> @mesaboy2 , would you say day 4 or beyond seems to be the sweet spot for getting FOP?
> 
> Has anyone been able to get FOP on days 1, 2, or 3?  I may have read one or two reports of people getting them early in their stay but it seems to be the exception rather than the rule.



The sweet spot is the furthest day out.  It is certainly possible to get them on early days, but as you say those seem to be the exception.  I would estimate around Day 4-5 to be when it goes from possible to probable.


----------



## mesaboy2

MouseOfCards said:


> Just needed to clarify. So if we have 4 ro reservations (3 nights each SSR, VGF, BWV, and AKL) all back-to-back-to-back-to-back, can we book fp's for all 12 days at the beginning of the first res?



That should work in theory.  Honestly your case (a 4-way split stay) is pretty unusual.


----------



## MouseOfCards

mesaboy2 said:


> That should work in theory.  Honestly your case (a 4-way split stay) is pretty unusual.


In theory? Uh oh. Do you know of it working for anyone with a 3-way or 4-way split stay?


----------



## mesaboy2

MouseOfCards said:


> In theory? Uh oh. Do you know of it working for anyone with a 3-way or 4-way split stay?



I think I've heard of it working with 3-ways.  Should work for more, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## hiroMYhero

b52hbuff said:


> But you're not bitter.
> 
> Were they proactive about comping you the FP, or did you have to complain?  Could you use it on "top tier" rides like 7DMT?


They were good for any ride at MK as that was the park I chose. 

I went to the Front Desk to explain that as a guest at a Deluxe Resort, it was a little strange to be given Housekeeping items to carry on my own. I had to stay calm as I was staying there with my CM friend - she was napping and had no idea I went to the Front Desk. 

They couldn't comp us any other way and I wasn't asking to be comped. My main goal was to ask why our chocolate Monorail hadn't yet been delivered as we were expecting it... a gift from the Front Desk CM who used to be in Fant with my CM friend.


----------



## lobaktao

If I book FP+ reservations at the 60 day window for my DVC reservation, then my waitlist for a different resort and different dates (a few days later) comes through and replaces the original reservation, will my FP's disappear or be affected?


----------



## bwbuddy5

lobaktao said:


> If I book FP+ reservations at the 60 day window for my DVC reservation, then my waitlist for a different resort and different dates (a few days later) comes through and replaces the original reservation, will my FP's disappear or be affected?


Let me take a stab at this one - the way I understand this thread, your FP+ will remain intact since they are linked to your ticket media.  If you have a 7 day ticket, you will keep 7 days of FPs, regardless of when you booked them (assuming your tickets are linked to your MDE).


----------



## Mikeb1892

If we have a RO then package split stay, and make FP+ reservations for our package portion based on the start date booking window of our RO stay, then end up having to cancel the RO stay (I'm trying to get out of having to go to a conference), would our FP+ reservations stay, as long as we canceled the RO stay no more than 60 days before the check in date of our Package stay?


----------



## bwbuddy5

Mikeb1892 said:


> If we have a RO then package split stay, and make FP+ reservations for our package portion based on the start date booking window of our RO stay, then end up having to cancel the RO stay (I'm trying to get out of having to go to a conference), would our FP+ reservations stay, as long as we canceled the RO stay no more than 60 days before the check in date of our Package stay?



Your FP 60 day (plus up to 14) window opens up on your first day of your first reservation, and goes through your second reservation as long as they overlap or are adjacent.  You can book FPs for the number of days of tickets you have linked to your account (the days don't have to be consecutive).  At that point, your FPs are linked to your ticket media, even if you cancel a reservation.

All of these questions are addressed on page 1 by the OP, and the page is kept up to date.  Make sure you read that page, lots of good stuff.


----------



## pooch

Asked elsewhere but not answered.  In the case of a child too short to ride, do I have to book a FP for him to be able to access the child swap area? We are a party of 8 and DGS #3 will be too short for the 48" rides.  Do I book 7 FP or 8?

Ok another 2 ressie?  My DU TA said if I cancel my first after booking FP, she will have to call IT to be sure they stay attached to my second. This thread seems to disagree with that. BUT I have tickets attached to both, 3 days each.  I will only be making 3 days worth of FP.  When I cancel #1 and it's tickets go away, will the system keep the FP attached to the remaining tickets? Or does she really have to call IT?


----------



## Mikeb1892

bwbuddy5 said:


> Your FP 60 day (plus up to 14) window opens up on your first day of your first reservation, and goes through your second reservation as long as they overlap or are adjacent.  You can book FPs for the number of days of tickets you have linked to your account (the days don't have to be consecutive).  At that point, your FPs are linked to your ticket media, even if you cancel a reservation.
> 
> All of these questions are addressed on page 1 by the OP, and the page is kept up to date.  Make sure you read that page, lots of good stuff.



Thanks for the help.  I read the first page and saw the info about when the window opens up with a RO then Package stay, but didn't see anything about what happens if you later have to cancel the RO stay.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## TulipMom

Just thought I'd share that I just booked our FP for October trip.  Enchanted Tales with Belle was a BEAST (hardy har har) to book!  It is for day 2 of our trip, but I had to split our group of 5 into 3 groups, and then continue to modify and refresh to keep inching the FP times to what I wanted.  I split all 7 of us into 4 groups for 7DMT, but had no trouble getting overlapping times right when we wanted.  Splash is closed during out trip - wonder if it's sending more people over to FP for Enchanted Tales with Belle, which is already limited for capacity?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

TulipMom said:


> Just thought I'd share that I just booked our FP for October trip.  Enchanted Tales with Belle was a BEAST (hardy har har) to book!  It is for day 2 of our trip, but I had to split our group of 7 into 3 groups, and then continue to modify and refresh to keep inching the FP times to what I wanted.  I split us into 4 groups for 7DMT, but had no trouble getting overlapping times right when we wanted.  Splash is closed during out trip - wonder if it's sending more people over to FP for Enchanted Tales with Belle, which is already limited for capacity?



Glad you were able to eventually get everything.  

The real reason for my reply was to thank you for the "hardy har har".  Ralph Cramden immediately came to mind.  Love that show!  I will now have Honeymooners skits replaying in my over and over today.  Your post made my good day even better!  Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

Mikeb1892 said:


> Thanks for the help.  I read the first page and saw the info about when the window opens up with a RO then Package stay, but *didn't see anything about what happens if you later have to cancel the RO stay*.  Thanks again for the info.



You're right, that isn't covered in the FAQs.  It's long enough without the what-ifs.


----------



## mesaboy2

pooch said:


> Asked elsewhere but not answered.  In the case of a child too short to ride, do I have to book a FP for him to be able to access the child swap area? We are a party of 8 and DGS #3 will be too short for the 48" rides.  Do I book 7 FP or 8?
> 
> Ok another 2 ressie?  My DU TA said if I cancel my first after booking FP, she will have to call IT to be sure they stay attached to my second. This thread seems to disagree with that. BUT I have tickets attached to both, 3 days each.  I will only be making 3 days worth of FP.  When I cancel #1 and it's tickets go away, will the system keep the FP attached to the remaining tickets? Or does she really have to call IT?



FP is not necessary for child swap.  I'll let the child swap experts chime in for best strategies for using it.

As for your second question (which I'm not sure I understand), I don't see why FPs associated with your second stay would be impacted by canceling your first.  Is this a back-to-back split-stay situation or are there days between the two?


----------



## pooch

mesaboy2 said:


> FP is not necessary for child swap.  I'll let the child swap experts chime in for best strategies for using it.
> 
> As for your second question (which I'm not sure I understand), I don't see why FPs associated with your second stay would be impacted by canceling your first.  Is this a back-to-back split-stay situation or are there days between the two?



We currently have 2 reservations.  The first is a package with 3 day tickets 11/11 - 11/18.  The second reservation is a Free DDP package with 3 day park hoppers 11/14-11/18.  I was holding onto the first reservation in anticipation of RO/AP Discounts to cover 11/11-11/14.  Based on the first reservation, my FP window opens 9/12 and I will make FP for 11/15-11/17, our 3 park days.  BUT I am going to cancel that first reservation after the FP window opens as we decided to stay at Universal for the first 3 days.  The first ressie basically giving me a couple days jump on FPs.  Given that, even though I cancel the first with its associated tickets, I will still have 3 day tickets to cover the FP I will make, do I have to jump through any hoops with IT as suggested by my Dreams Unlimited TA?  Any chance they will be cancelled?


----------



## hiroMYhero

pooch said:


> IT as suggested by my Dreams Unlimited TA?


No, because that TA is incorrect. 

As has been stated many times by @mesaboy2 and a Mod, onsite reservations open the FP booking window; tickets allow your FPs to remain intact.

The only analogy I can think of:
You open your unscreened front door and houseflies, at the rate of 3 per person, enter your house.

You decide to close the door. Do the flies disappear? No, they remain intact. 

I'm trusting that @mesaboy2 comes up with a more pleasant analogy.


----------



## jjjones325

I don't like roller coasters or falling rides, so need advice on how to select FPs.  Let's take a day at DHS as an example.  I'll want to book FPs for ToT and RnRC for my DW and DS, but should I book one for myself?  I'm thinking no.  Thinking best bet would be after they first scan at the third FP (say RnRC), while I'm waiting outside I could snag their 4th FP, which might turn out to be maybe only my 2nd FP of the day.  Otherwise, I'd have to have them scan my MagicBand or we'd have to wait until that FP window closed to get another.

Am I thinking this through?  Other, better options coming to mind for anyone?


----------



## pooch

hiroMYhero said:


> No, because that TA is incorrect.
> 
> As has been stated many times by @mesaboy2 and a Mod, onsite reservations open the FP booking window; tickets allow your FPs to remain intact.
> 
> The only analogy I can think of:
> You open your unscreened front door and houseflies, at the rate of 3 per person, enter your house.
> 
> You decide to close the door. Do the flies disappear? No, they remain intact.
> 
> I'm trusting that @mesaboy2 comes up with a more pleasant analogy.



And yet another reason I never use TA's.  I was hoping it would be helpful planning for a larger group.  I should know better by now!!


----------



## Tom Cottone

*Has anybody heard of any problems booking FPs for MVMCP 4-7 interfering with their regular ticket FPs?*


----------



## Mikeb1892

hiroMYhero said:


> The only analogy I can think of:
> You open your unscreened front door and houseflies, at the rate of 3 per person, enter your house.
> 
> You decide to close the door. Do the flies disappear? No, they remain intact.



Love this.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tom Cottone said:


> *Has anybody heard of any problems booking FPs for MVMCP 4-7 interfering with their regular ticket FPs?*


Not if you book your regular park days first.


----------



## Cluelyss

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> @mesaboy2 , would you say day 4 or beyond seems to be the sweet spot for getting FOP?
> 
> Has anyone been able to get FOP on days 1, 2, or 3?  I may have read one or two reports of people getting them early in their stay but it seems to be the exception rather than the rule.


Most people in my October group have found FOP on day 4 or later. Very few success stories for anything earlier, and if they were, they were late in the day.


----------



## kizmet311

Shoot, I couldn't even get FOP on my 4th park day (October 5th).  Hoping something will magically appear before we go.


----------



## Rags

My fp day is tomorrow ahhhhhh. Is the booking window at 12am or 7am? Sorry I couldn't find it!


----------



## mesaboy2

Rags said:


> My fp day is tomorrow ahhhhhh. Is the booking window at 12am or 7am? Sorry I couldn't find it!



7:00a Eastern Time (top of Post #3).


----------



## Farro

Hi!

Can you swap someone's fast pass to somebody else in your party - before trip starts? Like you change your dining party.
 Say I make one for my sister for a certain ride, then she tells me she doesn't want to ride it after all. Can I give her fast pass to my brother? Both with valid park tickets and both linked to my MDE.  This would be done way before our trip starts.

My family is being indecisive.


----------



## Rags

Thank you


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Farro said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you swap someone's fast pass to somebody else in your party - before trip starts? Like you change your dining party.
> Say I make one for my sister for a certain ride, then she tells me she doesn't want to ride it after all. Can I give her fast pass to my brother? Both with valid park tickets and both linked to my MDE.  This would be done way before our trip starts.
> 
> My family is being indecisive.



Yes.

From post #2:




mesaboy2 said:


> - While technically nontransferable, in practice *MagicBands (or tickets) can be swapped with others in your party to use their FPs (assuming everyone is together inside the park)*.  Castmembers (CMs) do not care if 47yo Mike enters a FP queue with 15yo Sue's MagicBand.  If uncomfortable with swapping bands, the Change Party function in MDX can legitimately be used to move FPs between members of the same party who have all entered the park.  _Transferring FPs from profiles linked to tickets not used for park entry cannot be discussed on this forum._


----------



## Farro

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Yes.
> 
> From post #2:



Thanks! From reading that, it seems we all have to be in the park though. I was hoping I'd be able to do switching at home if possible before we even get there, but it doesn't seem like that's possible. It may be my sister will want to do another park entirely that day on her own.

thanks!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Farro said:


> Thanks! From reading that, it seems we all have to be in the park though. I was hoping I'd be able to do switching at home if possible before we even get there, but it doesn't seem like that's possible. It may be my sister will want to do another park entirely that day on her own.
> 
> thanks!



You can change FPs from one person in your party to another.  You can do this both before your family enters the park and while your family is in the park.  

The last two sentences of the post I quoted for you are referring to transferring FPs from a person not in the park to a person in the park.  That cannot be discussed here.  

As long as both people (the donor and the recipient of the FP) are either in the park or both people are not in the park, you can discuss it here.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> As long as both people (the donor and the recipient of the FP) are either in the park or both people are not in the park, you can discuss it here.


And, as long as the recipient is receiving 3 initial FPs for that specific park day, it can also be discussed.


----------



## Farro

Okay...?

This is like code.

I'm making fast passes for 3 people this Saturday and then 2 more a couple days later. I'm trying for 3 FOP on one of our days.
If I can get the 3 FOP this Saturday - can I switch who will use the fast passes in MDE as long as we all have valid park tickets? Or do we all need to be entering the park that day?  My brother will be with us, but I can't make his fast passes until after I make the original 3, so he won't be able to get FOP most likely. I was hoping if my sister (one of original 3) decided not to do AK (she is arriving that day) I could switch hers to his. Sounds like no.

I will figure it out. I would assume MDE would show me the option to switch the fast pass between people in my party if that was an option. I'm so confused. I will stop discussing because I have no idea if I'm asking about something wrong or not!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Farro said:


> Okay...?
> 
> This is like code.
> 
> I'm making fast passes for 3 people this Saturday and then 2 more a couple days later. I'm trying for 3 FOP on one of our days.
> If I can get the 3 FOP this Saturday - can I switch who will use the fast passes in MDE as long as we all have valid park tickets? Or do we all need to be entering the park that day?  My brother will be with us, but I can't make his fast passes until after I make the original 3, so he won't be able to get FOP most likely. I was hoping if my sister (one of original 3) decided not to do AK (she is arriving that day) I could switch hers to his. Sounds like no.
> 
> I will figure it out. I would assume MDE would show me the option to switch the fast pass between people in my party if that was an option. I'm so confused. I will stop discussing because I have no idea if I'm asking about something wrong or not!



As long as you are all linked and permission has been granted (via MDE) to manage their profiles, You, Micky, Brother F, Sisters T & C can change FPs between the 5 of you 'till the cows come home.  Don't overthink the in-park vs. outside-of-park aspect.


----------



## Farro

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> As long as you are all linked and permission has been granted (via MDE) to manage their profiles, You, Micky, Brother F, Sisters T & C can change FPs between the 5 of you 'till the cows come home.  Don't overthink the in-park vs. outside-of-park aspect.



Perfect!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## NikkiDP

Hi all!

My DIF and I will be celebrating our Disneymoon starting on 10/23. We have a split stay, 3 nights on DVC point for the first part at the GF Villas and 8 nights at POR. We have room only reservations and are AP holders however we will not be activating the passes until we are down there. Our 60 day window opens up on Thursday morning. I was playing around with practicing making reservations and I noticed that there are only 30 days worth of dates currently open to us. Does anyone know if this will update to the appropriate 60 days once our fast pass window officially opens?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

NikkiDP said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My DIF and I will be celebrating our Disneymoon starting on 10/23. We have a split stay, 3 nights on DVC point for the first part at the GF Villas and 8 nights at POR. We have room only reservations and are AP holders however we will not be activating the passes until we are down there. Our 60 day window opens up on Thursday morning. I was playing around with practicing making reservations and *I noticed that there are only 30 days worth of dates currently open to us. Does anyone know if this will update to the appropriate 60 days once our fast pass window officially opens?*
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes, it should.  From the Booking Windows post:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## NikkiDP

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, it should.  From the Booking Windows post:


Thank you so much!! This board gives people such a piece of mind!!


----------



## Rags

Wow you weren't joking about FOP! We ended up getting Fp one of our last days and at night! Looks like we will be getting up for early addmittence for AK Thank you for all the advice


----------



## marciemi

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> As long as you are all linked and permission has been granted (via MDE) to manage their profiles, You, Micky, Brother F, Sisters T & C can change FPs between the 5 of you 'till the cows come home.  Don't overthink the in-park vs. outside-of-park aspect.





Farro said:


> Perfect!!! Thank you!!!


  Just realize that you can't actually "swap" FP's between people.  So if 2 of you have FP for Space and 2 for Buzz and the kids decide to switch rides, there's no way to just trade the FP between them in MDE.  You'd have to drop one and then use Change party to transfer the second one over and then hope you could get the first one back for the second kid.  In this case, just swapping the bands may be much easier than trying to play with moving them around.


----------



## MouseOfCards

marciemi said:


> Just realize that you can't actually "swap" FP's between people.  So if 2 of you have FP for Space and 2 for Buzz and the kids decide to switch rides, there's no way to just trade the FP between them in MDE.  You'd have to drop one and then use Change party to transfer the second one over and then hope you could get the first one back for the second kid.  In this case, just swapping the bands may be much easier than trying to play with moving them around.


Off topic, but just wanted to say that's a great photo in your sig!


----------



## Farro

marciemi said:


> Just realize that you can't actually "swap" FP's between people.  So if 2 of you have FP for Space and 2 for Buzz and the kids decide to switch rides, there's no way to just trade the FP between them in MDE.  You'd have to drop one and then use Change party to transfer the second one over and then hope you could get the first one back for the second kid.  In this case, just swapping the bands may be much easier than trying to play with moving them around.



Ugh. Thanks!

I guess I will just make the 3 FOP fast passes I'm able to make on Saturday on our day 7, try to make some for my brother and sister when their windows open for the day we made ours.

I suppose if I can't get one for them, me and Micky can give them our Magic Bands to go ride it and we will just do something else. We will get back to Disney before they will and I really want them to have a chance to ride it.


----------



## mjonis

I hope it's OK to post this question here (if not, please flog me appropriately):

There's 6 of us going. My sister and her family (4) and me and my roomate.
We have 6-day park hopper.  Sister and her family have 5-day park hopper (we're staying longer).
We're staying off site.
We booked a throwaway room for 10/22-10/23.

FOP is out of the question, as there's apparently a snowball's chance in hell of actually getting it (if we were onsite for 5+ days we could probably get it on the 5th day, but we're not, so no FP for FOP).

Since we have park hopper, and some rides are tiered, and there's some parks that we don't care about tier 1, is this an acceptable "workaround"?
So let's say we want Frozen and Test Track (both Tier 1) in Epcot.  The earliest I can get Frozen is like 3:00 p.m.
So let's say we do Park #1 (undecided yet, but probably not AK) where we don't really care much about Tier 1 rides on day #1. (10/22).  Then in the afternoon, we park hop over to Epcot for our  Tier 1 Frozen FP.

Then on 10/23 we do Tier 1 test track at Epcot and then in the afternoon park hop over to another park for something else?

Or am I making a mess of things?

From my sister's list:

"
Magic kingdom - its a small world, jungle cruise, 7 dwarfs mine train, under the sea.  The only thing we absolutely have to do there is padawan training for child #1 which you have to go sign up for going entering park...its all day every 30 minutes so hopefully we can coordinate that.

Epcot - anything looks good they have a frozen ride for fast pass...also test track was fun but child #2 won't be tall enough probably but we can manage that.

Hollywood studios - they have a couple star wars things the kids would like not requiring fast pass.  Also aerosmith roller coaster and twilight zone I would ride, hubby won't do upside down stuff but would do twilight.  We'd have to split times though for kid watching.

Animal kingdom - I predict this will be the highlight since our kids love animals.  Kali river rapids and Kilimanjaro safaris both have fast pass and everyone can do those together.   Hubby said he would try avatar and Child #1 can do that too but we'd have to alternate ride times so someone can watch child #2."


----------



## TulipMom

mjonis said:


> Since we have park hopper, and some rides are tiered, and there's some parks that we don't care about tier 1, is this an acceptable "workaround"?
> So let's say we want Frozen and Test Track (both Tier 1) in Epcot.  The earliest I can get Frozen is like 3:00 p.m.
> So let's say we do Park #1 (undecided yet, but probably not AK) where we don't really care much about Tier 1 rides on day #1. (10/22).  Then in the afternoon, we park hop over to Epcot for our  Tier 1 Frozen FP.
> 
> Then on 10/23 we do Tier 1 test track at Epcot and then in the afternoon park hop over to another park for something else?
> 
> Or am I making a mess of things?


Might be making a mess of things.  He, he!  

You'll spend more time on park hoping than you would have just standing in line for Test Track.  Also, it sounds like you're traveling with young kids, so that's another reason to keep it simple.

How about trying to score the FP for Frozen and then plan to rope drop for Test Track?  And, if you can't get a FP for Frozen, then switch.  RD Frozen and FP Test Track.

Did you read through the FP FAQ where it talks about which fast passes will save the most time?  Reading through that might help you build your plan.  Good luck!


----------



## PSULion

mjonis said:


> I hope it's OK to post this question here (if not, please flog me appropriately):
> 
> There's 6 of us going. My sister and her family (4) and me and my roomate.
> We have 6-day park hopper.  Sister and her family have 5-day park hopper (we're staying longer).
> We're staying off site.
> We booked a throwaway room for 10/22-10/23.
> 
> FOP is out of the question, as there's apparently a snowball's chance in hell of actually getting it (if we were onsite for 5+ days we could probably get it on the 5th day, but we're not, so no FP for FOP).
> 
> Since we have park hopper, and some rides are tiered, and there's some parks that we don't care about tier 1, is this an acceptable "workaround"?
> So let's say we want Frozen and Test Track (both Tier 1) in Epcot.  The earliest I can get Frozen is like 3:00 p.m.
> So let's say we do Park #1 (undecided yet, but probably not AK) where we don't really care much about Tier 1 rides on day #1. (10/22).  Then in the afternoon, we park hop over to Epcot for our  Tier 1 Frozen FP.
> 
> Then on 10/23 we do Tier 1 test track at Epcot and then in the afternoon park hop over to another park for something else?
> 
> Or am I making a mess of things?
> 
> From my sister's list:
> 
> "
> Magic kingdom - its a small world, jungle cruise, 7 dwarfs mine train, under the sea.  The only thing we absolutely have to do there is padawan training for child #1 which you have to go sign up for going entering park...its all day every 30 minutes so hopefully we can coordinate that.
> 
> Epcot - anything looks good they have a frozen ride for fast pass...also test track was fun but child #2 won't be tall enough probably but we can manage that.
> 
> Hollywood studios - they have a couple star wars things the kids would like not requiring fast pass.  Also aerosmith roller coaster and twilight zone I would ride, hubby won't do upside down stuff but would do twilight.  We'd have to split times though for kid watching.
> 
> Animal kingdom - I predict this will be the highlight since our kids love animals.  Kali river rapids and Kilimanjaro safaris both have fast pass and everyone can do those together.   Hubby said he would try avatar and Child #1 can do that too but we'd have to alternate ride times so someone can watch child #2."



Not FP related, but I just wanted to say - Jedi training is NOT at Magic Kingdom. It's at HS. Might want to do a little research about the sign up process.... generally speaking you're going to want to arrive before park opening to be in line and insure getting a spot. Assuming there are openings, the cm at sign up will let you pick a slot that doesn't interfere with your FP plans.


----------



## marciemi

MouseOfCards said:


> Off topic, but just wanted to say that's a great photo in your sig!


Thanks!  Just a fluke shot with a cheap waterproof camera way back in 1998!  Somewhat sadly, those "kids" are all now adults in their mid-20's!  :-0


----------



## bwbuddy5

TulipMom said:


> Might be making a mess of things.  He, he!
> 
> You'll spend more time on park hoping than you would have just standing in line for Test Track.  Also, it sounds like you're traveling with young kids, so that's another reason to keep it simple.
> 
> How about trying to score the FP for Frozen and then plan to rope drop for Test Track?
> 
> Did you read through the FP FAQ where it talks about which fast passes will save the most time?  Reading through that might help you build your plan.  Good luck!



I agree with this.  Another option that we've used if you have any Princess fans in your party, book the Akershus PPO breakfast at 8am, which puts you at FEA at 9 without a Fastpass.  Then, double-back to TT which should have a 20-30 minute wait at most, then to Soarin' to use a FP.  That will open up the rest of your day considerably.


----------



## mjonis

TulipMom said:


> Might be making a mess of things.  He, he!
> 
> You'll spend more time on park hoping than you would have just standing in line for Test Track.  Also, it sounds like you're traveling with young kids, so that's another reason to keep it simple.
> 
> How about trying to score the FP for Frozen and then plan to rope drop for Test Track?  And, if you can't get a FP for Frozen, then switch.  RD Frozen and FP Test Track.
> 
> Did you read through the FP FAQ where it talks about which fast passes will save the most time?  Reading through that might help you build your plan.  Good luck!



Thank you so much!  I missed (or rather, probably glazed over that) section in the FAQ.

I will do that now, though, thank you.

P.S.  What is "rope drop"?


----------



## DVC4US

NikkiDP said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My DIF and I will be celebrating our Disneymoon starting on 10/23. We have a split stay, 3 nights on DVC point for the first part at the GF Villas and 8 nights at POR. We have room only reservations and are AP holders however we will not be activating the passes until we are down there. Our 60 day window opens up on Thursday morning. I was playing around with practicing making reservations and I noticed that there are only 30 days worth of dates currently open to us. Does anyone know if this will update to the appropriate 60 days once our fast pass window officially opens?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Just make sure your DVC reservation is linked to your MDE.  Unlike reservations made through Disney, DVC reservations do not automatically link - they have to be done manually.


----------



## DVC4US

Farro said:


> Ugh. Thanks!
> 
> I guess I will just make the 3 FOP fast passes I'm able to make on Saturday on our day 7, try to make some for my brother and sister when their windows open for the day we made ours.
> 
> I suppose if I can't get one for them, me and Micky can give them our Magic Bands to go ride it and we will just do something else. We will get back to Disney before they will and I really want them to have a chance to ride it.



I think there is some confusion on what you want to do and between "swapping FPs", "swapping MBs", and "change party for FP".  Hopefully, I don't make it worse.

All parties must be linked through MDE:

You can not "swap FPs" - meaning brother has a FP for Safari & sister has a FP for FOP and you want to swap the two.  Can't be done, you would have to drop one and then change party on the other FP.

You can "change party on the FPs" - You can book a FP for FOP using sister's ticket and "change party" once you reach brother's booking date, as long as your sister is not planning on using this FP.  Just go into the FP and hit "change party" and switch the two individuals.  I just had to do this for someone in our party who has yet to purchase tickets - luckily we have someone else who has tickets on their MDE account so I was able to use those.  They are "parked" until the person going with us decides to purchase their tickets.  If they don't do it soon, I will release the FPs and they lose out.

'Swapping MBs" works if both parties are in the park on the day you want to use the FPs.  You stated your sister might not go to AK so this wouldn't be an option.

Also, after your original post someone posted that you should be able to book for your brother at your 60 day mark instead of waiting for his.  Don't quote me on this - not an expert in package tickets since we never do them.


----------



## NikkiDP

DVC4US said:


> Just make sure your DVC reservation is linked to your MDE.  Unlike reservations made through Disney, DVC reservations do not automatically link - they have to be done manually.


We made sure to link them to MDE around the time we purchased our passes. Thanks for making sure!


----------



## VeronicaZS

mesaboy2 said:


> Two RO Stays. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond). This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.




Will the booking window extend until the checkout of the second stay if it is more than 10 days? So lets say I am staying onsite (split) Nov 1-14. On Sept 1 could I book FP through Nov 10 or Nov 14?
I have 5 day tickets linked that are for fewer days than the RO reservations. I intend to upgrade to a 6 day ticket while at the park. Will I be able to make FPs for more than 5 days over the entire span of my visit when my 60+ window opens up?
Some members of my travel party are staying offsite for the first part of the trip. Could I make 60+ day FP reservations for them since we are linked in MDE? If not I suppose I could just add them to my room reservation so long as I don't exceed the occupancy, correct?
TIA!

EDIT - Ignore questions 1 & 2, I found the answers in a different section of the first page. Now to research adding an extra day of tickets prior to arriving at the parks. Still wondering about # 3.


----------



## Realfoodfans

mjonis said:


> Thank you so much!  I missed (or rather, probably glazed over that) section in the FAQ.
> 
> I will do that now, though, thank you.
> 
> P.S.  What is "rope drop"?


Full description taken from TouringPlans : "*Rope drop*" is a term that has long been used to describe the time a Walt *Disney World* theme park opens for the day. At *Disney World*, an actual *rope* is not necessarily part of this process, and when it is the *rope* is not really dropped, it's slowly pulled aside a few minutes before people are allowed to pass"


----------



## DVC4US

VeronicaZS said:


> Will the booking window extend until the checkout of the second stay if it is more than 10 days? So lets say I am staying onsite (split) Nov 1-14. On Sept 1 could I book FP through Nov 10 or Nov 14?
> I have 5 day tickets linked that are for fewer days than the RO reservations. I intend to upgrade to a 6 day ticket while at the park. Will I be able to make FPs for more than 5 days over the entire span of my visit when my 60+ window opens up?
> Some members of my travel party are staying offsite for the first part of the trip. Could I make 60+ day FP reservations for them since we are linked in MDE? If not I suppose I could just add them to my room reservation so long as I don't exceed the occupancy, correct?
> TIA!
> 
> EDIT - Ignore questions 1 & 2, I found the answers in a different section of the first page. Now to research adding an extra day of tickets prior to arriving at the parks. Still wondering about # 3.



Yes to #3.  As long as they are linked to your MDE and you can see their tickets then you will be able to my FPs for them at 60 days.  Just had to do this with part of our party too.


----------



## Farro

@DVC4US   Thanks!!! Change party is exactly what I'm talking about.  Sorry I was using the wrong terms.

I'm going to need a cocktail at 6 am to get me through this!


----------



## Rowab

Do you HAVE to use three FPs in one park ever day before you can make others? We are doing an early afternoon in Epcot for WS so are really only interested in Frozen. Could I just book Frozen and once that is used, book two day off FPs for MK that evening? (We have park hoppers.)

I guess if not we will just book some early throwaways FPs for epcot for before frozen. Seems such a waste tho.


----------



## mesaboy2

Rowab said:


> Do you HAVE to use three FPs in one park ever day before you can make others? We are doing an early afternoon in Epcot for WS so are really only interested in Frozen. *Could I just book Frozen and once that is used, book two day off FPs for MK that evening?* (We have park hoppers.)
> 
> I guess if not we will just book some early throwaways FPs for epcot for before frozen. Seems such a waste tho.



Yes.  From the FP FAQ Addendum:


Cluelyss said:


> *PARK HOPPING
> 
> Booking a FP+ for another park while in the first park:*
> (test credit to @marciemi)
> 
> *When 3 FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> With the new updates to the FP+ system as of April 2016, in addition to booking your 4th FP+ of the day on your phone (instead of a kiosk), you can now book FP+ for a different park than the one you’re in. If you have booked 3 FP+ for the first park, as soon as you scan at the first touchpoint to get in the FP+ line for your third FP+, you can then make a 4th FP+, either for the same park, or for another park. Be sure to allow yourself enough travel time for travel between parks when selecting your time.
> 
> *When*_*2 or less FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> Additionally, the new changes allow you to book fewer than three FP+ and once you scan the first FP+ (from within the first park), you can at that point make FP+ selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP+ remaining in the first park.
> 
> This can be especially helpful for Tiered parks – if for example you wish to hit Epcot at rope drop, use only a Tier 1 FP+ and then still have 2 more FP+ for another park later in the day.
> 
> Additionally, there is no restriction on Tier requirements BETWEEN PARKS during one day. So if you use a Tier 1 at Epcot you can then book a second Tier 1 at HS immediately upon scanning – Also, you can even book your remaining two FP+ at two different parks if you would like!
> 
> NOTE: Splitting FP+ between parks or booking for another park can NOT be done until the same day, AFTER you have already scanned your card/MB at the first FP+ Mickey head to “prove” to the system that you’re in a park.
> 
> You cannot book for 2 different parks in advance or even on the same day until you have scanned your first FP+ (not just gotten into the park).


----------



## bwbuddy5

Back to back room only onsite stays, more guests in 2nd stay:  I realize that when I am 60 days out from arrival day of my first stay, I can make FPs for myself through the end of my second stay, but will I be able to make FPs at that time ALSO for the guests that don't arrive until the second stay?  All guests for all stays will have 3rd party tickets linked by this point in time for both stays, and all guests will be linked to me as Family and Friends (4 separate MDEs)


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

bwbuddy5 said:


> Back to back onsite stay, more guests in 2nd stay:  I realize that when I am 60 days out from arrival day of my first stay, I can make FPs for myself through the end of my second stay, but will I be able to make FPs at that time ALSO for the guests that don't arrive until the second stay?  All guests for all stays will have tickets linked by this point in time for both stays, and all guests will be linked to me as Family and Friends (4 separate MDEs)


Did the guests from the second stay book a package (room+tickets) or did they book room-only then add tickets?  

I've been reading reports of package guests not having access to FP booking until 60 days from _their_ arrival date regardless of them being listed as Freinds and Family in the MDE of those arriving earlier.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## bwbuddy5

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Did the guests from the second stay book a package (room+tickets) or did they book room-only then add tickets?
> 
> I've been reading reports of package guests not having access to FP booking until 60 days from _their_ arrival date regardless of them being listed as Freinds and Family in the MDE of those arriving earlier.  Can anyone confirm this?



Sorry, I should have mentioned both stays are room only, tickets bought from 3rd party and linked. I'll edit original


----------



## Farro

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Did the guests from the second stay book a package (room+tickets) or did they book room-only then add tickets?
> 
> I've been reading reports of package guests not having access to FP booking until 60 days from _their_ arrival date regardless of them being listed as Freinds and Family in the MDE of those arriving earlier.  Can anyone confirm this?



This is what I have been told. I have this scenario - all listed as Friends/Family in my MDE - 2 booked w/package and 1 only tickets linked to my account. I am going to try for everyone this Saturday when my window opens, but it seems unlikely based on other peoples experiences.

I will report back!


----------



## hiroMYhero

bwbuddy5 said:


> will I be able to make FPs at that time ALSO for the guests that don't arrive until the second stay?


Yes.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I need confirmation on something please:

I have 6 day PH in MDE that I am upgrading to APs on Nov 16th. I have a trip booked in January without tickets, because we are using the APs then. Am I correct that I cannot make January FP until I upgrade to the APs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SaintsManiac said:


> Am I correct that I cannot make January FP until I upgrade to the APs?


Correct. You must have valid tickets linked to pre-book FPs.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct. You must have valid tickets linked to pre-book FPs.




Thanks! At least I'm not going for FoP in January Ha!


----------



## clareita

I just made ADRs for our trip in February.  This is our first trip since fast pass+ started, and all I can say is holy moly and good grief.  Thank goodness for this thread.


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> This is what I have been told. I have this scenario - all listed as Friends/Family in my MDE - 2 booked w/package and 1 only tickets linked to my account. I am going to try for everyone this Saturday when my window opens, but it seems unlikely based on other peoples experiences.
> 
> I will report back!



Hi all! As suspected I could not make fast passes for those guests linked to my MDE who booked with packages, will have to do it on their respective days. Luckily I got enough fast passes for FOP on different days to cover us all!


----------



## bwbuddy5

Farro said:


> Hi all! As suspected I could not make fast passes for those guests linked to my MDE who booked with packages, will have to do it on their respective days. Luckily I got enough fast passes for FOP on different days to cover us all!



I hate that for you. Do the experts here feel that this is a package only occurrence--i.e. had Farro's linked friends had a room only reservation and linked 3rd party tickets, that FPs could have been achieved at 60 days for all friends?


----------



## doconeill

bwbuddy5 said:


> I hate that for you. Do the experts here feel that this is a package only occurrence--i.e. had Farro's linked friends had a room only reservation and linked 3rd party tickets, that FPs could have been achieved at 60 days for all friends?



I believe that is true.

When you link in separate tickets, the system knows you have tickets and you can book Fastpasses within the next 30 days, until you reach 60 days from checkin of an on-site stay, then you have the 60 day window.

With packages, you technically don't have ANY tickets in the system until that 60 day point. So they have no ticket associated with them until that time, and therefore can't have Fastpasses.


----------



## Farro

bwbuddy5 said:


> I hate that for you. Do the experts here feel that this is a package only occurrence--i.e. had Farro's linked friends had a room only reservation and linked 3rd party tickets, that FPs could have been achieved at 60 days for all friends?



It would have been nice, but since I was able to get those FOP fast passes on two different days we are covered! Phew!  Everything else shouldn't be too bad. Especially since I learned that on their respective days I can go in and do a change party for my fast passes and them add them, hopefully getting us about the same time. I'm flexible, so our times can change to add everyone.


----------



## Cluelyss

doconeill said:


> I believe that is true.
> 
> When you link in separate tickets, the system knows you have tickets and you can book Fastpasses within the next 30 days, until you reach 60 days from checkin of an on-site stay, then you have the 60 day window.
> 
> With packages, you technically don't have ANY tickets in the system until that 60 day point. So they have no ticket associated with them until that time, and therefore can't have Fastpasses.


That's correct. This is the only case where linking friends & family gives no benefit for FP booking.


----------



## crazycatlady

Great thread! Thank you so much to all who contribute for the help!

I believe that this is correct, but want to run it by the experts to be sure before I make any plans. I have two reservations with a travel agent. The main reservation (POR), which has the tickets linked to it, begins Friday, December 8th. We were able to get a much better rate flying in on Tuesday, December 5th than Thursday, so we added days to the front of the trip. We were unable to add these days to the original reservation due to availability, so I booked one night at POP on Orbitz (we don't fly in until 11 pm that night) for Tuesday night, and then the travel agent booked us at FQ for Wednesday, December 6th and Thursday, December 7th, with no tickets. Since these dates are not part of the sale I originally booked, I can't change my tickets to this reservation. The TA told me I wouldn't be able to book FP+s until 60 days prior to the main reservation on the 8th, but from reading this thread, I think she may be incorrect. Am I right that I will be able to book my FP+s 60 days prior to the FQ reservation, BUT will only be able to book them for the dates that include tickets until I pick up my tickets early and then will be able to book for the FQ dates?

Dec 5th- POP through Orbitz, no tickets
Dec 6th and 7th- FQ, no tickets
Dec 8th through 16th- Riverside, 8 day tickets linked

It would cost us $236 to book 10 day PH from Disney vs the 8 day PH sale tickets I am getting from the travel agent and I am trying to decide if the cost is worth it. 60 days prior to the FQ reservation is a Saturday and 60 days prior to the Riverside reservation is a Monday morning. The extra money is worth it to me if it is the only way to book my FP+s two days earlier and, even more importantly, on a Saturday, plus getting the two extra park days. If I am correct, though, and am able to book 60 days prior to the FQ reservation with the travel agency tickets, I will just save the money and take two rest days.

Sorry this is so long! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## mesaboy2

crazycatlady said:


> Great thread! Thank you so much to all who contribute for the help!
> 
> I believe that this is correct, but want to run it by the experts to be sure before I make any plans. I have two reservations with a travel agent. The main reservation (POR), which has the tickets linked to it, begins Friday, December 8th. We were able to get a much better rate flying in on Tuesday, December 5th than Thursday, so we added days to the front of the trip. We were unable to add these days to the original reservation due to availability, so I booked one night at POP on Orbitz (we don't fly in until 11 pm that night) for Tuesday night, and then the travel agent booked us at FQ for Wednesday, December 6th and Thursday, December 7th, with no tickets. Since these dates are not part of the sale I originally booked, I can't change my tickets to this reservation. The TA told me I wouldn't be able to book FP+s until 60 days prior to the main reservation on the 8th, but from reading this thread, I think she may be incorrect. Am I right that I will be able to book my FP+s 60 days prior to the FQ reservation, BUT will only be able to book them for the dates that include tickets until I pick up my tickets early and then will be able to book for the FQ dates?
> 
> Dec 5th- POP through Orbitz, no tickets
> Dec 6th and 7th- FQ, no tickets
> Dec 8th through 16th- Riverside, 8 day tickets linked
> 
> It would cost us $236 to book 10 day PH from Disney vs the 8 day PH sale tickets I am getting from the travel agent and I am trying to decide if the cost is worth it. 60 days prior to the FQ reservation is a Saturday and 60 days prior to the Riverside reservation is a Monday morning. The extra money is worth it to me if it is the only way to book my FP+s two days earlier and, even more importantly, on a Saturday, plus getting the two extra park days. If I am correct, though, and am able to book 60 days prior to the FQ reservation with the travel agency tickets, I will just save the money and take two rest days.
> 
> Sorry this is so long! Thank you in advance!!



I am interpreting your situation to be a split stay with RO (both Pop and POFQ) followed by a package (POR) stay.  Assuming that's correct, then the following applies:


mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.


This means that you are mostly correct.  I believe your 60-day window will open 60 days prior to your *Pop* reservation and not your *POFQ* one, so a day earlier than you have guessed.  You are correct that you won't be able to make FPs for any days prior to your POR stay, until you arrive on site and activate the POR package tickets early.


----------



## twolittletinkerbells

So, I'm going on a trip Dec 18- Jan 8 in the campground. We will have 10 day tix, but won't start using until Dec 25. We will also have 2 MVMCP tix that will use within the first few days. Will I be able to schedule 12 different days of FPs 60 days out from my check in date? I think i have to schedule my MVMCP FPs between 4-7 right?
thanks


----------



## crazycatlady

Thanks, mesaboy2! Yes, you are correct that it is two RO stays followed by the package stay and that is exactly the part of your FAQ I read to make me believe I was correct. I haven't been able to link my Pop reservation (stupid Orbitz reservation number!), which is why I was going off the FQ date. I really appreciate your help! Two extra days when trying to get Flight of Passage FP+s are a big deal. Now I am off to find out how to link Orbitz reservations.


----------



## erinelise

mesaboy2 said:


> Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



I read this and just want to make sure I understand correctly, if someone can clarify for me I would really appreciate it! I already have a room only onsite reservation for Nov 8, checking out Nov 9, and then staying offsite Nov 9 - Nov 14. I am planning on buying 3-day park hopper tickets and linking to my RO reservation, but we will not be going to the parks until Nov 11. Will we be able to book our FP according the the "rolling 60" rule even though we will check out of our onsite reservation before we use our tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

erinelise said:


> Will we be able to book our FP according the the "rolling 60"


Yes.


----------



## kizmet311

Just clarifying, but can you not get a FP for FOF parade anymore?  I don't see it in the list on the first page.


----------



## mesaboy2

kizmet311 said:


> Just clarifying, but can you not get a FP for FOF parade anymore?  I don't see it in the list on the first page.



No FPs for FOF anymore.


----------



## twolittletinkerbells

twolittletinkerbells said:


> So, I'm going on a trip Dec 18- Jan 8 in the campground. We will have 10 day tix, but won't start using until Dec 25. We will also have 2 MVMCP tix that will use within the first few days. Will I be able to schedule 12 different days of FPs 60 days out from my check in date? I think i have to schedule my MVMCP FPs between 4-7 right?
> thanks



could someone clarify this for me? am I correct? thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

twolittletinkerbells said:


> could someone clarify this for me? am I correct? thanks.



Almost all guests go on trips less than 2 weeks long.  Since your trip is 3 weeks long, there is not a lot of data to go off of.  By virtue of your 10-day tickets, you *should* be able to select FPs for any 10 days of your trip. 

The two MVMCP tickets are harder to predict, because Disney is changing the way MK transitions from regular park hours to party hours this year.  It may be possible to schedule 3, only 2, or none with party tickets between 4:00p and 7:00p depending on what they do.  We may know more in the next two weeks or so, stay tuned.


----------



## kizmet311

Well, my travel agent was right!  Stay up late (midnight) or try early (6 am) for those FOP FP!  I was up after midnight last night and managed to snag one for my DH and stepD!  It's not until 7:00, but that's ok, because we have reserved seating for ROL.  I am so happy that I could get it!  It's the only one that I was missing.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> No FPs for FOF anymore.


There is a dining package (at Tony's) that includes parade viewing in the old FP spot.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> There is a dining package (at Tony's) that includes parade viewing in the old FP spot.



That's a FoodPass, not a FastPass.  Though it's Tony's so I'm not sure it's even a FoodPass.  (I kid.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

twolittletinkerbells said:


> could someone clarify this for me? am I correct? thanks.


Your FP booking window will open for the first 14 days of your trip. Then the window will roll forward each day - you'll be able to book for the length of your ticket although you'll need to wait for your window to roll for some of your park days.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/

I don't think anyone knows about booking FPs using MVMCP tickets this year.


----------



## twolittletinkerbells

thank you hero and mesa!


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> That's a FoodPass, not a FastPass.  Though it's Tony's so I'm not sure it's even a FoodPass.  (I kid.)


----------



## Jays2013

I'm a little confused. I thought FP booking opened at 7 a.m. EST? Then what's this talk of midnight I see? (Because I'd much prefer to do that!)

Second question just to verify something: We have one hotel/package reservation for my family of four. My parents are also staying the same days at the same resort (we booked them all at once) and I have both reservations and all the people linked to my MDE account. I can make Fastpasses for all six of us, right? Because my parents have no desire (or much ability) to try wrangling the app or website and we are trying to stay more or less together.


----------



## Kkb0517

Has anyone had any luck with getting rock n' roller coaster as a fourth fastpass? And how much does single rider cut down on the wait time for that attraction?


----------



## kizmet311

Jays2013 said:


> I'm a little confused. I thought FP booking opened at 7 a.m. EST? Then what's this talk of midnight I see? (Because I'd much prefer to do that!)
> 
> Second question just to verify something: We have one hotel/package reservation for my family of four. My parents are also staying the same days at the same resort (we booked them all at once) and I have both reservations and all the people linked to my MDE account. I can make Fastpasses for all six of us, right? Because my parents have no desire (or much ability) to try wrangling the app or website and we are trying to stay more or less together.



Sorry for any confusion.  FP booking window definitely opens at 7 AM EST.  I was not able to get FOP 60 days out, so my TA told me to check at midnight and 6am for the best chance of getting it and I did!


----------



## Jays2013

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry for any confusion.  FP booking window definitely opens at 7 AM EST.  I was not able to get FOP 60 days out, so my TA told me to check at midnight and 6am for the best chance of getting it and I did!



OOOh! That makes sense. Thanks for clarifying!  

I'm far more a night owl than a morning lark, so that would have been awesome.


----------



## damo

We only have a one night reservation onsite, so will have a rolling 60 days to book the rest of our days.  Our checkin is Oct. 27 but we aren't making any reservations until Oct. 29.

Figured that our 60 days out for Oct. 27 would be Aug.28 and it would let us book for Oct. 27. However, yesterday on August 28 we were allowed to book for Oct. 28.

Today, we figured that would mean that we could book for Oct. 29 but the calendar has not advanced a day to Oct. 29.  Is that because staying onsite for 1 night with a 5 day ticket opened the booking window for two days?

Any ideas?  This shouldn't be that confusing.

For people that are at the 60 day mark, what date exactly were you allowed to book today?


----------



## hiroMYhero

damo said:


> We only have a one night reservation onsite, so will have a rolling 60 days to book the rest of our days.  Our checkin is Oct. 27 but we aren't making any reservations until Oct. 29.
> 
> Figured that our 60 days out for Oct. 27 would be Aug.28 and it would let us book for Oct. 27. However, yesterday on August 28 we were allowed to book for Oct. 28.
> 
> Today, we figured that would mean that we could book for Oct. 29 but the calendar has not advanced a day to Oct. 29.  Is that because staying onsite for 1 night with a 5 day ticket opened the booking window for two days?
> 
> Any ideas?  This shouldn't be that confusing.
> 
> For people that are at the 60 day mark, what date exactly were you allowed to book today?


You are 1 day too early.

The window initially opens for check-in and checkout days. It "rolls" with the first true offsite day.


----------



## damo

hiroMYhero said:


> You are 1 day too early.
> 
> The window initially opens for check-in and checkout days. It "rolls" with the first true offsite day.



Thank you.  That's what we figured it must have been.  Yesterday's window just surprised us when it gave us an extra day.


----------



## mesaboy2

damo said:


> Thank you.  That's what we figured it must have been.  Yesterday's window just surprised us when it gave us an extra day.



Universal's a lot easier isn't it?


----------



## Cluelyss

Kkb0517 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with getting rock n' roller coaster as a fourth fastpass? And how much does single rider cut down on the wait time for that attraction?


Was able to get it for 2 in February, but never saw it as an option for 1 last week. Really depends on the day and the crowds. But don't stop checking. I've often found harder to get FPs by just booking SOMETHING then obsessively trying to modify.


----------



## Jays2013

Just trying this one again.  Fastpass day is tomorrow.

We have one hotel/package reservation for my family of four. My parents are also staying the same days at the same resort (we booked them all at once) and I have both reservations and all the people linked to my MDE account. I can make Fastpasses for all six of us, right? Because my parents have no desire (or much ability) to try wrangling the app or website and we are trying to stay more or less together.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jays2013 said:


> Just trying this one again.  Fastpass day is tomorrow.
> 
> We have one hotel/package reservation for my family of four. My parents are also staying the same days at the same resort (we booked them all at once) and I have both reservations and all the people linked to my MDE account. I can make Fastpasses for all six of us, right? Because my parents have no desire (or much ability) to try wrangling the app or website and we are trying to stay more or less together.


You are good to go because everything is linked. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## damo

mesaboy2 said:


> Universal's a lot easier isn't it?



You betcha, mesa.  I'm glad that we don't have to run interference on the uni boards like you are over here on this side of the boards!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

damo said:


> You betcha, mesa.  I'm glad that we don't have to run interference on the uni boards like you are over here on this side of the boards!!!



I'm looking forward to my first return to UO this weekend after a 2.5-year absence!  Couldn't let DC be retired without another go.


----------



## bwbuddy5

mesaboy2 said:


> Universal's a lot easier isn't it?



As Yogi Berra always said, "Nobody goes to [Disney World], it's too crowded!"


----------



## damo

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm looking forward to my first return to UO this weekend after a 2.5-year absence!  Couldn't let DC be retired without another go.



Parks are a lot more crowded.  Be prepared!


----------



## mickeymom629

Sorry if this has been asked but I made our 3 fast passes, getting the river ride at AK rather than FoP (no availability).  My question is, how can I see if any availability opens up for FoP without cancelling one of the fps we already have?  It won't let me past since we all have our 3 fps for the day.  I don't know how to check availability for an attraction we don't have a fp for.  Is there a way?


----------



## kizmet311

mickeymom629 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but I made our 3 fast passes, getting the river ride at AK rather than FoP (no availability).  My question is, how can I see if any availability opens up for FoP without cancelling one of the fps we already have?  It won't let me past since we all have our 3 fps for the day.  I don't know how to check availability for an attraction we don't have a fp for.  Is there a way?



You view the details of your current FP (for whichever attraction you no longer want), click modify, select the guests, and then proceed to look for new times/new attractions.  You can always scroll to the bottom, slick start over, and then close out of the screen if you decide not to make any changes and it will keep your original FP.  If you find a new time/attraction that you want, you click on it, it will warn you that your old FP will be removed, and you click confirm for the new time.  I was able to get a FOP FP at midnight the other night doing this process.


----------



## CarolynFH

mickeymom629 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but I made our 3 fast passes, getting the river ride at AK rather than FoP (no availability).  My question is, how can I see if any availability opens up for FoP without cancelling one of the fps we already have?  It won't let me past since we all have our 3 fps for the day.  I don't know how to check availability for an attraction we don't have a fp for.  Is there a way?





kizmet311 said:


> You view the details of your current FP (for whichever attraction you no longer want), click modify, select the guests, and then proceed to look for new times/new attractions.  You can always scroll to the bottom, slick start over, and then close out of the screen if you decide not to make any changes and it will keep your original FP.  If you find a new time/attraction that you want, you click on it, it will warn you that your old FP will be removed, and you click confirm for the new time.  I was able to get a FOP FP at midnight the other night doing this process.



Just remember that NRJ and FoP are tiered (you can only have FP for one of them at a time) so when you check for availability of FoP, you'll need to start by viewing details for your NRJ FP, because that's the one you'll have to "trade in" for a FoP FP.


----------



## kizmet311

CarolynFH said:


> Just remember that NRJ and FoP are tiered (you can only have FP for one of them at a time) so when you check for availability of FoP, you'll need to start by viewing details for your NRJ FP, because that's the one you'll have to "trade in" for a FoP FP.



Right!  I should have mentioned that part!  So, you can trade KRR for FOP only if you DON'T have a FP for NRJ.  Otherwise, you have to give up NRJ to get FOP.


----------



## Jays2013

hiroMYhero said:


> You are good to go because everything is linked. Good luck tomorrow!



Thank you!!! I'm nervous. Last time we went was 2013!


----------



## mickeymom629

kizmet311 said:


> You view the details of your current FP (for whichever attraction you no longer want), click modify, select the guests, and then proceed to look for new times/new attractions.  You can always scroll to the bottom, slick start over, and then close out of the screen if you decide not to make any changes and it will keep your original FP.  If you find a new time/attraction that you want, you click on it, it will warn you that your old FP will be removed, and you click confirm for the new time.  I was able to get a FOP FP at midnight the other night doing this process.





CarolynFH said:


> Just remember that NRJ and FoP are tiered (you can only have FP for one of them at a time) so when you check for availability of FoP, you'll need to start by viewing details for your NRJ FP, because that's the one you'll have to "trade in" for a FoP FP.



Thank you both!!


----------



## likesdisney

My day to book fastpasses (60 days) is in a couple of days and for a couple of weeks now whenever I go on to the Disney site to log on to the FP section, I'm getting "Whoops!
We are unable to put this page together right now, so please try again later"    Keep trying and it keeps coming back,  any recommendations?


----------



## fflmaster

Question on FastPasses,

I have a split stay coming up both on-site. However, I have been invited to stay with friends during the first part stay (I would still be keeping my second week stay on-site). If I have FPs setup for both weeks and cancel my on-site stay outside of the 30-day window what will happen to my FPs I have setup for each week? Will Disney cancel all of my FPs (I am not sure if they link to reservation confirmation or not), or will they only cancel my 1st week that is cancelled since still outside the 30-day window?


----------



## hiroMYhero

fflmaster said:


> Question on FastPasses,
> 
> I have a split stay coming up both on-site. However, I have been invited to stay with friends during the first part stay (I would still be keeping my second week stay on-site). If I have FPs setup for both weeks and cancel my on-site stay outside of the 30-day window what will happen to my FPs I have setup for each week? Will Disney cancel all of my FPs (I am not sure if they link to reservation confirmation or not), or will they only cancel my 1st week that is cancelled since still outside the 30-day window?


From a previous post:

"As has been stated many times by @mesaboy2 and a Mod, onsite reservations open the FP booking window; tickets allow your FPs to remain intact.

The only analogy I can think of:
You open your unscreened front door and houseflies, at the rate of 3 per person, enter your house.

You decide to close the door. Do the flies disappear? No, they remain intact."


----------



## Gryhndmom

likesdisney said:


> My day to book fastpasses (60 days) is in a couple of days and for a couple of weeks now whenever I go on to the Disney site to log on to the FP section, I'm getting "Whoops!
> We are unable to put this page together right now, so please try again later"    Keep trying and it keeps coming back,  any recommendations?



I got the same thing when I tried to book fast pass before my 60 day window. Disney really is serious about not booking before 60 days.  Once the 7 a.m. Est Magic time hit on the 60 day window the page came up fine.


----------



## kizmet311

likesdisney said:


> My day to book fastpasses (60 days) is in a couple of days and for a couple of weeks now whenever I go on to the Disney site to log on to the FP section, I'm getting "Whoops!
> We are unable to put this page together right now, so please try again later"    Keep trying and it keeps coming back,  any recommendations?



Well, I always got Olaf (for obvious reasons) before my 60 day window, but on my actual FP day, I think I made about two FP and then I started getting Olaf.  I had to switch to the MDE app on my phone to make the rest.  Occasionally, I still get Olaf when trying to modify FP.  I usually closer my internet browser and try again.


----------



## sndral

Sigh, my usually simple WDW vacation has suddenly become complex because my son's GF's parents and brother have decided to be in Orlando @ the same time but are staying offsite. They only plan to visit one park - AK - one day & to do other stuff around Orlando other days.
We are on site w/ a split stay using my DVC points.
Questions:
Can I make all of the FP+ for both parts of the split stay at 60 days from day 1 of resort 1 for the 3 of us staying onsite? Or will there be 2 60 day clocks?
I'd like to try to get the offsite brother a FP+ for FOP @ 60 days & I assume if I add him as a guest on my DVC reservation and link his 1 day ticket I can do that, but I'd rather add him to the second part of the split stay as I want to get the dinning plan for the first resort. If I add him to the second part of the split stay will his window open 60 days from the start of that stay or can it start at 60 days from the start of our first resort check in even tho' he isn't listed as a guest on that part?


----------



## danejarus1

Question for you experts... We normally don't get to the parks till 10am. With EPCOT being a tiered system, if I booked a Tier 2 FP for 9-10a knowing I will not make it, a Tier 1 for 10-11a, and a Tier 2 for 11-12 would I be eligible for another Tier 1 at noon? Essentially booking a FP for Pixar Short Films to burn it and get through my 3 so I can get to another Tier 1 or would it force me into another tier 2?


----------



## bwbuddy5

danejarus1 said:


> Question for you experts... We normally don't get to the parks till 10am. With EPCOT being a tiered system, if I booked a Tier 2 FP for 9-10a knowing I will not make it, a Tier 1 for 10-11a, and a Tier 2 for 11-12 would I be eligible for another Tier 1 at noon? Essentially booking a FP for Pixar Short Films to burn it and get through my 3 so I can get to another Tier 1 or would it force me into another tier 2?



The way I read the master post, yes, but good luck finding a convenient Tier 1 at 11am.


----------



## cindernat

Apologies if this has been covered somewhere, I couldn't see it in the FAQ - but can you obtain a FP for a different park other than the one you're in? ie: can I obtain a FP for a ride in AK whilst in MK? 

For example I might want to grab my 4th FP for the day for a ride in AK, but then stay in MK and watch a parade rather than rush off to AK.

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

cindernat said:


> Apologies if this has been covered somewhere, I couldn't see it in the FAQ - but *can you obtain a FP for a different park other than the one you're in?* ie: can I obtain a FP for a ride in AK whilst in MK?
> 
> For example I might want to grab my 4th FP for the day for a ride in AK, but then stay in MK and watch a parade rather than rush off to AK.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, but only using the app or website.  The kiosks will offer selections only for the park it's located in.


----------



## ThistleMae

cindernat said:


> Apologies if this has been covered somewhere, I couldn't see it in the FAQ - but can you obtain a FP for a different park other than the one you're in? ie: can I obtain a FP for a ride in AK whilst in MK?
> 
> For example I might want to grab my 4th FP for the day for a ride in AK, but then stay in MK and watch a parade rather than rush off to AK.
> 
> Thanks!


Simple answer is yes, using the app not the kiosk.


----------



## cindernat

Ok, thanks to you both!


----------



## ThistleMae

cindernat said:


> Ok, thanks to you both!


----------



## marciemi

danejarus1 said:


> Question for you experts... We normally don't get to the parks till 10am. With EPCOT being a tiered system, if I booked a Tier 2 FP for 9-10a knowing I will not make it, a Tier 1 for 10-11a, and a Tier 2 for 11-12 would I be eligible for another Tier 1 at noon? Essentially booking a FP for Pixar Short Films to burn it and get through my 3 so I can get to another Tier 1 or would it force me into another tier 2?


Actually you'd be eligible as soon as you tapped that second Tier 2 at 11:00.  You could also put an unpopular one (like Pixar) there that might be possible to move up.  So use your Tier 1 right at 10 then move up the Pixar to 10:15 and tap there as soon as you are done with the Tier 1.


----------



## mbrittb00

Is there some place I can go to SEE when my 60 FP+ reservation window opens.  I can (and have) do the math, but I'm paranoid that I've messed something up.  We check in on Thursday November 2nd.  I think our FP+ window opends up this Sunday morning (Sept 3rd) at 6:00am cst.


----------



## DVC4US

sndral said:


> Sigh, my usually simple WDW vacation has suddenly become complex because my son's GF's parents and brother have decided to be in Orlando @ the same time but are staying offsite. They only plan to visit one park - AK - one day & to do other stuff around Orlando other days.
> We are on site w/ a split stay using my DVC points.
> Questions:
> Can I make all of the FP+ for both parts of the split stay at 60 days from day 1 of resort 1 for the 3 of us staying onsite? Or will there be 2 60 day clocks?
> I'd like to try to get the offsite brother a FP+ for FOP @ 60 days & I assume if I add him as a guest on my DVC reservation and link his 1 day ticket I can do that, but I'd rather add him to the second part of the split stay as I want to get the dinning plan for the first resort. If I add him to the second part of the split stay will his window open 60 days from the start of that stay or can it start at 60 days from the start of our first resort check in even tho' he isn't listed as a guest on that part?



You will be able to book FPs for everyone linked to you in MDE who has tickets linked to them, 60 days out from day 1 of your first resort stay.  No need to add offsite brother to your reservation.  I just did this a few weeks ago


----------



## kizmet311

I have a question about burning FP.  Yesterday during my daughter's dance class I was talking with another mom about Disney, trip planning, and booking throwaway FP.  I have two throwaway FP at Epcot for my party of 4 first thing in the morning, followed by FEA FP at 1:00 for all of us, and was hoping to snag Illuminations FP after FEA.  Also, there are a couple rides that I have booked FP for my party of 4, but if plans change, my DD and I may decide not to ride the rides and may not get in the line with DH/stepD or may be somewhere else completely.  One in particular is NRJ - the FP is prior to our arrival at AK for TH ADR at 10:20.  So, we won't even be in the park for that FP.

Anyway, this other mom has been to Disney a million times (she's one of those moms that makes matching shirts for the whole family for every day of the trip, so she appears to be a Disney expert).  She told me that we HAVE to scan our wristbands at the FP line and we can't just let the window pass or expire.  I feel like I've read a couple different scenarios on here.  Most people seem to say that you can just let it expire (so, if we let our two Epcot Tier 2 FP expire without scanning, can we get another Tier 1 FP after we all scan in at FEA).  However, I do recall reading a post by a Dad on this thread saying that he decided not to go on a ride with his daughters (for which they all had FP), he didn't scan his wristband, and then when he went to book a 4th FP in MDE for all three of them, he could only book the additional FP for his daughters and not himself.  So, there appear to be some contradicting statements.  I know the safest route is for all of us to scan our wristbands, but there may be a time or two where that doesn't turn out to be convenient.  The main one I am most concerned about is Epcot, because I really want to try for Illuminations once we use our other three, but no one will actually be using our early morning FP.  We plan to RD Soarin and TT, while the other FP expire.  I suppose since DD and I aren't riding Soarin' or TT, we could take everyone's magic bands and scan them at the other two FP, but that's not really how I want to spend my time, lol.  She and I could be visiting Epcot Character Spot or something while DH/stepD ride those two rides.


----------



## marciemi

kizmet311 said:


> Anyway, this other mom has been to Disney a million times (she's one of those moms that makes matching shirts for the whole family for every day of the trip, so she appears to be a Disney expert).  She told me that we HAVE to scan our wristbands at the FP line and we can't just let the window pass or expire.


She's wrong.  I've done it multiple times, including at least 3 times in the last week.  Just be sure when you go to make a 4th FP that you use the "+" button as if you were selecting a new FP.  Do NOT use the "Modify" button on one of your current Tier 2's because then it will only show you Tier 2 options.  And don't be surprised if you get a "You have already selected one of these" for the Tier 1 options, just keep looking and you'll see Tier 1 choices.


----------



## kizmet311

marciemi said:


> She's wrong.  I've done it multiple times, including at least 3 times in the last week.  Just be sure when you go to make a 4th FP that you use the "+" button as if you were selecting a new FP.  Do NOT use the "Modify" button on one of your current Tier 2's because then it will only show you Tier 2 options.  And don't be surprised if you get a "You have already selected one of these" for the Tier 1 options, just keep looking and you'll see Tier 1 choices.



Thanks!  I don't think it's going to effect us that much except for our Epcot day.  What do you think the chances are of getting an Illuminations FP at 1:00 after we scan at FEA?  I keep trying to move the FEA FP up to about 10:30, but we'll see if I can get there or not.


----------



## doconeill

mbrittb00 said:


> Is there some place I can go to SEE when my 60 FP+ reservation window opens.  I can (and have) do the math, but I'm paranoid that I've messed something up.  We check in on Thursday November 2nd.  I think our FP+ window opends up this Sunday morning (Sept 3rd) at 6:00am cst.



http://wdwuntangled.com/fastpass-calculator/

And you are correct. 

P.S. I plan to update this soon to include the 30 day window for off-site guests.


----------



## marciemi

kizmet311 said:


> Thanks!  I don't think it's going to effect us that much except for our Epcot day.  What do you think the chances are of getting an Illuminations FP at 1:00 after we scan at FEA?  I keep trying to move the FEA FP up to about 10:30, but we'll see if I can get there or not.


FEA doesn't begin FP's until 11:00 so won't be earlier than that.  Usually Illuminations isn't that hard to get but personally I don't see a big advantage to it.  There are so many equally good places around WS to watch and the Illuminations FP area is usually pretty crowded so don't feel bad if you don't get it.


----------



## kizmet311

marciemi said:


> FEA doesn't being FP's until 11:00 so won't be earlier than that.  Usually Illuminations isn't that hard to get but personally I don't see a big advantage to it.  There are so many equally good places around WS to watch and the Illuminations FP area is usually pretty crowded so don't feel bad if you don't get it.



Thanks.  I think I was mainly concerned about what time we might be meeting Anna and Elsa and if that might interfere with us getting a good spot for Illuminations.  Can you see it well from Norway?  I initially did a touring plan on the TP site and it said the lowest wait times for A&E were around 7:00 at night.  Maybe we can meet them before our FEA FP, we just might have to wait longer.


----------



## JenniBarra

Sorry for going OT, but I just wanted to say I love your profile pic, Gryhndmom!  I have two of my own, and DH does home checks for the adoption group.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## jeanico2000

Calling all you wonderful FP+ experts! Here is our situation: spending 3 nights onsite at AOA, each person in party has 2 day hopper tickets. We would like to spend 1 day at AK, and 1 day Epcot/MK combo, with a resort day in between the 2. Will I be able to book FPs for the 1st day and last day (3rd day) of our stay, or do FPs have to be on consecutive days in our case since our tickets are 2 days? I hope I didn't confuse anyone, and TIA for your assistance!


----------



## doconeill

jeanico2000 said:


> Calling all you wonderful FP+ experts! Here is our situation: spending 3 nights onsite at AOA, each person in party has 2 day hopper tickets. We would like to spend 1 day at AK, and 1 day Epcot/MK combo, with a resort day in between the 2. Will I be able to book FPs for the 1st day and last day (3rd day) of our stay, or do FPs have to be on consecutive days in our case since our tickets are 2 days? I hope I didn't confuse anyone, and TIA for your assistance!



No need to be consecutive. You can book any two days within the reservation stay when the 60 day window opens.


----------



## kiwi0621

damo said:


> We only have a one night reservation onsite, so will have a rolling 60 days to book the rest of our days.  Our checkin is Oct. 27 but we aren't making any reservations until Oct. 29.
> 
> Figured that our 60 days out for Oct. 27 would be Aug.28 and it would let us book for Oct. 27. However, yesterday on August 28 we were allowed to book for Oct. 28.
> 
> Today, we figured that would mean that we could book for Oct. 29 but the calendar has not advanced a day to Oct. 29.  Is that because staying onsite for 1 night with a 5 day ticket opened the booking window for two days?
> 
> Any ideas?  This shouldn't be that confusing.
> 
> For people that are at the 60 day mark, what date exactly were you allowed to book today?



Our arrival day is October 27th as well and I booked all my FastPasses at 7am on August 28th. It opened for all the days we are staying onsite at Beach Club (Oct. 27th- Nov. 2nd) so I was able to secure FastPasses for all those days.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kiwi0621 said:


> would be allowed to book your other Fastpasses at the 30-day mark. I'm not 100% positive if that's correct though.


It isn't correct. 

When a 60-day window opens, it continues to roll forward each day after the onsite checkout date.

A 30-day window never applies to anyone with an onsite reservation.


----------



## kiwi0621

hiroMYhero said:


> It isn't correct.
> 
> When a 60-day window opens, it continues to roll forward each day after the onsite checkout date.
> 
> A 30-day window never applies to anyone with an onsite reservation.



Thanks for the info, I edited my post. I guess my bigger question then is, if someone has only a 1-night onsite reservation, why do they get the same benefits of those staying onsite for several days? I assumed the 60-day opening was a benefit for those who were staying onsite each night they have their ticket. Otherwise, If you are staying offsite and not on Disney property, I thought the 30day rule applied. I may just be confusing myself! LOL


----------



## hiroMYhero

kiwi0621 said:


> Thanks for the info, I edited my post. I guess my bigger question then is, if someone has only a 1-night onsite reservation, why do they get the same benefits of those staying onsite for several days? I assumed the 60-day opening was a benefit for those who were staying onsite each night they have their ticket. Otherwise, If you are staying offsite and not on Disney property, I thought the 30day rule applied. I may just be confusing myself! LOL


It's the fact that Disney leaves the 60-day window open and "rolling." 

The next time you are onsite and in your hotel, check your MDE - your booking window will be open for the upcoming 60 days even though you are in the midst of your vacation. 

It's probably one of the reasons why the original team who developed My Magic+ no longer work for Disney.


----------



## Dan Murphy

hiroMYhero said:


> You open your unscreened front door and houseflies, at the rate of 3 per person, enter your house.
> 
> You decide to close the door. Do the flies disappear? No, they remain intact."


That sounds like the old housefly analogy, hMh.


----------



## meryll83

Could just do with a bit of advice on trying to snag a FoP FP+

I've been unsuccessful trying to get one today, but keep checking 'modify' to see if anything else comes up...
However, it looks like it will avoid the window I already have 2 FPs secured in, and only search outside of those times. Is there any way around this?
I don't want to release them all, because Everest and the Safari are all out of FPs now, so I want to keep what I have, but would be willing to give these up if FoP came up...

Any tips?


----------



## meryll83

One more question...

If I've booked just 2 Fastpasses, then change parks, can I still only book the 3rd once I've entered the park?

Alternatively, if I've booked 3 Fastpasses, but don't use the 3rd, then change parks, can I then change the 3rd for something in the new park, once I've entered?


----------



## Cluelyss

meryll83 said:


> Could just do with a bit of advice on trying to snag a FoP FP+
> 
> I've been unsuccessful trying to get one today, but keep checking 'modify' to see if anything else comes up...
> However, it looks like it will avoid the window I already have 2 FPs secured in, and only search outside of those times. Is there any way around this?
> I don't want to release them all, because Everest and the Safari are all out of FPs now, so I want to keep what I have, but would be willing to give these up if FoP came up...
> 
> Any tips?


Do you have NRJ scheduled as your tier 1 right now? Only other option you have is cancelling that FP and searching for FOP as a "new" FP. When adding a selection, it will search all available times, but indicate which times overlap with another existing FP. When modifying, you'll only see times that do not conflict with other FPs scheduled. Also try splitting your party up into singles or doubles. You may have more luck that way.


----------



## Cluelyss

meryll83 said:


> One more question...
> 
> If I've booked just 2 Fastpasses, then change parks, can I still only book the 3rd once I've entered the park?
> 
> Alternatively, if I've booked 3 Fastpasses, but don't use the 3rd, then change parks, can I then change the 3rd for something in the new park, once I've entered?


If you've only pre-booked 2, you can schedule #3 as soon as you check in for your first FP.

If you've prebooked 3 and want to change parks before using them all, you'll need to cancel what's remaining, then book in the 2nd park. You can't "modify" to an attraction in another park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

meryll83 said:


> Alternatively, if I've booked 3 Fastpasses, but don't use the 3rd, then change parks, can I then change the 3rd for something in the new park, once I've entered?


You can Cancel FP#3 when in Park#1 and then immediately book a new FP#3 for Park#2. Just go through the steps for booking a new FP for the new park.
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## meryll83

Cluelyss said:


> Do you have NRJ scheduled as your tier 1 right now? Only other option you have is cancelling that FP and searching for FOP as a "new" FP. When adding a selection, it will search all available times, but indicate which times overlap with another existing FP. When modifying, you'll only see times that do not conflict with other FPs scheduled. Also try splitting your party up into singles or doubles. You may have more luck that way.


Ah, that's interesting to know.
I've tried looking for singles (there's just 2 of us), but no joy.
I've got another shot next week with a 60+4, as we've broken our trip up with a cruise in the middle...



Cluelyss said:


> If you've only pre-booked 2, you can schedule #3 as soon as you check in for your first FP.
> 
> If you've prebooked 3 and want to change parks before using them all, you'll need to cancel what's remaining, then book in the 2nd park. You can't "modify" to an attraction in another park.


Do you have to have entered the second park before you can start to schedule there (in either scenario)?


----------



## Cluelyss

meryll83 said:


> Do you have to have entered the second park before you can start to schedule there (in either scenario)?


Not if you are booking from the app. If you need to use a kiosk, then yes, you must be in the park you are booking for.


----------



## ThistleMae

mbrittb00 said:


> Is there some place I can go to SEE when my 60 FP+ reservation window opens.  I can (and have) do the math, but I'm paranoid that I've messed something up.  We check in on Thursday November 2nd.  I think our FP+ window opends up this Sunday morning (Sept 3rd) at 6:00am cst.


You can check in MDE, it won't let you book till your day.  I also use a date calculator to get the exact number of days, you can find one online that will let you add or subtract and give you a date.


----------



## Corbie

FP+ Modification Question:

I have park hoppers and was able to make all my FP+ choices except for the day we aren't on-site. 

**Was not able to get FoP (no surprise). I have park hoppers and want to check to see if the ride becomes available on one of our other days. However, modifying a FP only lets me see the park rides where the FP was made. Is there a way to see the other park choices without cancelling a FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Corbie said:


> FP+ Modification Question:
> 
> I have park hoppers and was able to make all my FP+ choices except for the day we aren't on-site.
> 
> **Was not able to get FoP (no surprise). I have park hoppers and want to check to see if the ride becomes available on one of our other days. However, modifying a FP only lets me see the park rides where the FP was made. Is there a way to see the other park choices without cancelling a FP?


Yes, the steps are here:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays

Follow the steps that are written out for Checking Availability.


----------



## Corbie

TY! I knew there must be a way, but "modify" only showed me the park for that day. The warnings threw me off. 

(Sigh. Still no FoP. I'll keep checking for changes!)


----------



## kizmet311

Corbie said:


> TY! I knew there must be a way, but "modify" only showed me the park for that day. The warnings threw me off.
> 
> (Sigh. Still no FoP. I'll keep checking for changes!)



My TA told me to check at midnight and 6 am.  She was right!  I was able to modify my NRJ FP and get FOP when I was up really late this past Saturday!


----------



## Corbie

Good plan!  I'm usually awake at those times (boo, me!). I'll do that.


----------



## sophie832

Ok, this is my first time doing FP+.  So my check-in date is October 31.  It's a room only reservation, but I have linked tickets to the account.  Right now, when I go to the FP+ page, it only shows 30 days out, but it should show me 60 days out at 7am EST (4am PST) tonight, right???  Just want to make sure.  I am getting nervous.


----------



## mesaboy2

sophie832 said:


> Ok, this is my first time doing FP+.  So my check-in date is October 31.  It's a room only reservation, but I have linked tickets to the account.  Right now, when I go to the FP+ page, it only shows 30 days out, but it should show me 60 days out at 7am EST (4am PST) tonight, right???  Just want to make sure.  I am getting nervous.



Yes, assuming your 60-day math is correct (I believe it is):


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## sophie832

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, assuming your 60-day math is correct (I haven't checked):



Thanks!  Sorry I didn't re-read the first post...I read it before, but I posted that question before looking there.


----------



## Corbie

I ran into this. 31 plus 30 is 61. (I had to wait for the 28th before I could make mine for the 27th.)


----------



## jlundeen

Corbie said:


> FP+ Modification Question:
> 
> I have park hoppers and was able to make all my FP+ choices except for the day we aren't on-site.
> 
> **Was not able to get FoP (no surprise). I have park hoppers and want to check to see if the ride becomes available on one of our other days. However, modifying a FP only lets me see the park rides where the FP was made. Is there a way to see the other park choices without cancelling a FP?


I knew about the "add FP" trick, but I've never used it to actually change a FP...just to see what is available. 

Can you tell me if i already have 3 FPs in one park for the day, and I look at another park for something, does it cancel all three from the original park if I go ahead and try for the new park FP?  (That would make sense, since with the 3 originals in one park rule...)...just haven't had the experience with trying this yet.


----------



## Corbie

jlundeen said:


> I knew about the "add FP" trick, but I've never used it to actually change a FP...just to see what is available.
> 
> Can you tell me if i already have 3 FPs in one park for the day, and I look at another park for something, does it cancel all three from the original park if I go ahead and try for the new park FP?  (That would make sense, since with the 3 originals in one park rule...)...just haven't had the experience with trying this yet.



The link hiroMyhero gave me  tells you how. I had to modify one at the same park the other day. Just like ADRs, it warns you you already have a FP at that time. If you make the  new FP, then it will cancel the one you're modifying. I couldn't get the ride I wanted, but I imagine the system works the same when making a FP at another park.

Basically, it won't cancel your old FP+ until you confirm the new one.


----------



## jlundeen

Corbie said:


> The link hiroMyhero gave me  tells you how. I had to modify one at the same park the other day. Just like ADRs, it warns you you already have a FP at that time. If you make the  new FP, then it will cancel the one you're modifying. I couldn't get the ride I wanted, but I imagine the system works the same when making a FP at another park.
> 
> Basically, it won't cancel your old FP+ until you confirm the new one.



Thanks you, yes, I know that's the case with modifying an FP to another one in the same park...but I'm asking about having 3 FP in, for example HS, and then looking for FOP in AK.  If I find one, and want to grab it, can I do it then, or do I have to go back and cancel my HS ones?  And if it WILL let me do it then, will it cancel all three of my HS ones when I confirm the new one?  

I'm assuming there's a built in filter that will not let you just change one of the HS FP to an AK FP.....


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> Thanks you, yes, I know that's the case with modifying an FP to another one in the same park...but I'm asking about having 3 FP in, for example HS, and then looking for FOP in AK.  If I find one, and want to grab it, can I do it then, or do I have to go back and cancel my HS ones?  And if it WILL let me do it then, will it cancel all three of my HS ones when I confirm the new one?
> 
> I'm assuming there's a built in filter that will not let you just change one of the HS FP to an AK FP.....


Just Cancel 1 DHS FP and then search for AK - only after you have entered the FP line for FP#1 at DHS.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> Just Cancel 1 DHS FP and then search for AK - only after you have entered the FP line for FP#1 at DHS.


Sorry.....I must not be explaining this right...

I want to check for availability of FOP now, at 59 days *before* my trip.  I currently have 3 FP in HS, which I would gladly trade in if I could switch my AK day to Tuesday instead of Thursday. If I can't find a FOP for Tuesday, I'll keep the existing HS ones, and keep my original plan to do AK on Thursday. 

If I follow the directions, (go in to the FP on option, press the "+" select the same guests, select the Tuesday date, select AK), IF there is an FOP I want it (so far there hasn't been one)....and will go back afterwards to change other things to switch the other FPs....
*
What I don't know is this...*

1.  Can I grab that FOP FP there and then?  Will it let me, and if so...
2.  Will it cancel all three of the HS FP currently booked? (Which is just fine with me...) or what will happen??


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> Sorry.....I must not be explaining this right...
> 
> I want to check for availability of FOP now, at 59 days *before* my trip.  I currently have 3 FP in HS, which I would gladly trade in if I could switch my AK day to Tuesday instead of Thursday. If I can't find a FOP for Tuesday, I'll keep the existing HS ones, and keep my original plan to do AK on Thursday.
> 
> If I follow the directions, (go in to the FP on option, press the "+" select the same guests, select the Tuesday date, select AK), IF there is an FOP I want it (so far there hasn't been one)....and will go back afterwards to change other things to switch the other FPs....
> *
> What I don't know is this...*
> 
> 1.  Can I grab that FOP FP there and then?  Will it let me, and if so...
> 2.  Will it cancel all three of the HS FP currently booked? (Which is just fine with me...) or what will happen??


Grab it (FoP) and your 3 DHS FPS will be deleted/canceled because you can only hold pre-booked FPs for 1 park only.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> Grab it (FoP) and your 3 DHS FPS will be deleted/canceled because you can only hold pre-booked FPs for 1 park only.


Thank you!!  I figured that would happen IF it would let me grab...just wasn't sure if it would let me and thought maybe I'd have to go back and cancel the three, and by the time I was ready, the FOP would be gone....

Now I can keep searching diligently for the next 59 days....LOL...

Thanks again!


----------



## LibbyG

As an annual pass holder, if I do a split stay onsite and off site, does my 60 day window for booking fastpasses only cover the one onsite stay?  Do I need to wait until day 30 to cover the 4 days offsite?


----------



## twoolle

kizmet311 said:


> Thanks.  I think I was mainly concerned about what time we might be meeting Anna and Elsa and if that might interfere with us getting a good spot for Illuminations.  Can you see it well from Norway?  I initially did a touring plan on the TP site and it said the lowest wait times for A&E were around 7:00 at night.  Maybe we can meet them before our FEA FP, we just might have to wait longer.



We watched last year from Norway after meeting Anna and Elsa and it was just fine!


----------



## smallworldnh

My daughter in law emailed me yesterday and said she noticed on the website that only 2 people were showing up for FP+.  I made the reservations and on my end it is showing the 3 of us for everything.  Should I be concerned about this??  Should I print out the page showing the FP+ reservations with three people to take with me?  I don't use the app because my phone isn't compatible.  Not sure if she tried both, I'll have to ask her.


----------



## hiroMYhero

smallworldnh said:


> My daughter in law emailed me yesterday and said she noticed on the website that only 2 people were showing up for FP+.  I made the reservations and on my end it is showing the 3 of us for everything.  Should I be concerned about this??  Should I print out the page showing the FP+ reservations with three people to take with me?  I don't use the app because my phone isn't compatible.  Not sure if she tried both, I'll have to ask her.


No because it's the way you linked her to you.

You see everyone who is linked to you. She only sees the FPs for people in her MDE because you didn't "allow" her to see your data.

Just go by your MDE info and tell her to go by yours too because you're the Mom.


----------



## smallworldnh

hiroMYhero said:


> No because it's the way you linked her to you.
> 
> You see everyone who is linked to you. She only sees the FPs for people in her MDE because you didn't "allow" her to see your data.
> 
> Just go by your MDE info and tell her to go by yours too because you're the Mom.


Oh, I didn't realize that.  Is there a way to fix that and allow her in?  Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

smallworldnh said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that.  Is there a way to fix that and allow her in?  Thank you!


The easiest thing to do is give her your MDE login ID and Password and she can access your MDE on her phone.


----------



## smallworldnh

Actually I just did some digging in MDE and saw that one of them was checked off under "view all plans" but she was only checked under "view shared plans".  Hopefully this fixed it but if it didn't, then she can just use my login, as you suggested.  Thank you, I never would have thought to look under the Friends and Family had you not mentioned that she might not have been allowed!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Hi!  Not sure if this is a FP question or a ticket question so I will try here first 

One of my travel group will have tickets purchased by her CM cousin.  2 of those will be one day complimentary tickets and 1 will be a 2 day PH purchased with the CM discount for a total of 4 days admission.  These 3 tickets will be linked to her MDE and I will make 4 days of FPs at 60 days.

Will we have to stop at Guest Services to prioritize the tickets to ensure that we won't have any problems using the FPs?  I don't want to get to the FP tapstile and have the FP not work or worse have the account flagged.

If I do need to stop at GS, do I have to do this each day?  And what would I say to Guest Services to make sure we won't have any issues?

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> Will we have to stop at Guest Services to prioritize the tickets to ensure that we won't have any problems using the FPs?


No. The Comps are parkhoppers so you are good to enter the parks - she does have a linked MB, correct?


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hiroMYhero said:


> No. The Comps are parkhoppers so you are good to enter the parks - she does have a linked MB, correct?



Yea!  Thanks so much!  This is new territory for me so just wanted to make sure. 
Yes, she has a MDE under my account and I will link the 3 tickets to it.

So appreciate the help!


----------



## JEZeimer99

I'm trying to figure out FP during the 4-7 window for the MVMCP.  Our 60D is in 5 days.  We planned on going to HS the morning of the party.  WE have our FP picked out to book, but I never knew you could use your MVMCP ticket to book FP during that 3 hour window.   I know you cannot do two parks in one day.  But since we have party tickets, does that mean we can book 3 at HS for the morning and 3 at MK during the 3 hour window (if not canceled).  OR do we have to do MK that same day and that let's us get 6 FP that day (obviously 3 of those have to be during 4-7)?


----------



## mesaboy2

JEZeimer99 said:


> I'm trying to figure out FP during the 4-7 window for the MVMCP.  Our 60D is in 5 days.  We planned on going to HS the morning of the party.  WE have our FP picked out to book, but I never knew you could use your MVMCP ticket to book FP during that 3 hour window.   I know you cannot do two parks in one day.  But since we have party tickets, *does that mean we can book 3 at HS for the morning and 3 at MK during the 3 hour window* (if not canceled).  OR do we have to do MK that same day and that *let's us get 6 FP that day* (obviously 3 of those have to be during 4-7)?



No to both--it's never been possible to book more than 3 FPs in any day.  Additionally, this year it's not clear at all how party tickets and FP will work with MVMCP since Disney is changing how MK will transition from normal hours to party hours.


----------



## doconeill

LibbyG said:


> As an annual pass holder, if I do a split stay onsite and off site, does my 60 day window for booking fastpasses only cover the one onsite stay?  Do I need to wait until day 30 to cover the 4 days offsite?



The windows are not affected by you being an Annual Passholder or having regular tickets. The same rules apply with the rolling 60 day window. However, where you might have issues is with how long your onsite stay is in relation to the total. An Annual Passholder (if I am remembering this correctly) can book up to 7 days OR the length of the onsite stay, whichever is greater. So if you spend 5 days on and 5 days off, you can book the first 5 days at the start of the 60-day window, wait for the window to roll forward to the off-site stay, but only be able to book 2 more days total. You can book more once you've started using them.


----------



## justreading

I'm practicing my fast pass selections and when I check Select All (Using MDE APP) all members of my party are NOT selected.  If I continue, I am the only one selected.  Does that have anything to do with the fact that my 60 days isn't for another few day or am I having a problem that I should contact IT about?


----------



## hiroMYhero

justreading said:


> Does that have anything to do with the fact that my 60 days isn't for another few day


Yes.


----------



## justreading

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.


thanks!


----------



## LibbyG

doconeill said:


> The windows are not affected by you being an Annual Passholder or having regular tickets. The same rules apply with the rolling 60 day window. However, where you might have issues is with how long your onsite stay is in relation to the total. An Annual Passholder (if I am remembering this correctly) can book up to 7 days OR the length of the onsite stay, whichever is greater. So if you spend 5 days on and 5 days off, you can book the first 5 days at the start of the 60-day window, wait for the window to roll forward to the off-site stay, but only be able to book 2 more days total. You can book more once you've started using them.


So if I am staying 1 night onsite, and 4 off, I can make fast passes for the first two days but then wait for the 30 day mark for the last 3?  Just double checking, 60 days is approaching quickly!


----------



## hiroMYhero

LibbyG said:


> So if I am staying 1 night onsite, and 4 off, I can make fast passes for the first two days but then wait for the 30 day mark for the last 3?  Just double checking, 60 days is approaching quickly!


Please read the Split Stay section of this thread.

A 30-day window never applies to anyone who has an onsite Stay even if it's for one night at the beginning of their stay:


mesaboy2 said:


> Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## samara

I apologize because I tried to read through this thread and couldn't find the answer but I am absolutely sure it's there and I am just overly confused!  If I only pre-book two Fastpasses, can I book a third at any time day of for the same park or do I have to wait for my pre-booked passes to be used?


----------



## mesaboy2

samara said:


> I apologize because I tried to read through this thread and couldn't find the answer but I am absolutely sure it's there and I am just overly confused!  *If I only pre-book two Fastpasses, can I book a third at any time day of for the same park* or do I have to wait for my pre-booked passes to be used?



You can add a third at any time at the same park.   I don't see the advantage of not booking a third while doing the first two, as you can modify it without penalty at any point.


----------



## samara

mesaboy2 said:


> You can add a third at any time at the same park.   I don't see the advantage of not booking a third while doing the first two, as you can modify it without penalty at any point.



Thank you!  The passes are for my two teens at DHS...I booked them for RRC and Star Tours.  They won't do ToT and because of the tiers I didn't think anything else was a must for a Fastpass...I thought it would be easy for them to just grab for Indy or something else a few minutes prior...is there another attraction that is a good pre-booked pass that I am overlooking?  

Again, thanks so much for the help.  I though that was the answer, but just feeling nervous!


----------



## mesaboy2

samara said:


> Thank you!  The passes are for my two teens at DHS...I booked them for RRC and Star Tours.  They won't do ToT and because of the tiers I didn't think anything else was a must for a Fastpass...I thought it would be easy for them to just grab for Indy or something else a few minutes prior...is there another attraction that is a good pre-booked pass that I am overlooking?
> 
> Again, thanks so much for the help.  I though that was the answer, but just feeling nervous!



Yeah, not a lot of great options for FP there these days.  I'd book something at least and they can change it if desired.  A bird in the hand and all that....  Or not, and they'll probably be just fine.


----------



## Deb286

Just wondering what would happen in this scenario:

We're a party of 2 adults and 3 children ages 10, 8 and 6.  If we go through the fastpass queue, get to the ride and one of the children changes their mind and decide they don't want to ride what would happen?  I assume the adult that leaves the ride with the child would lose their chance to ride with the fastpass?


----------



## mousestruck

I am sorry if this has been asked already. I am strategizing to get my FOP for six.  Can DH sign into my DME from the laptop while I do the same on the app so we could try for two different days at the same time?

Also, should I start trying for the end of my trip and work backwards, since odds are better?

Finally, should I split my party from the start, or try to get for 6 first?


----------



## Just_Joe1087

Does anybody know the deal with splash mountain? I haven't been able to get a fast pass for it since the 60 day mark. I'm staying from October 15th to the 20th. I was able to secure a FP for FOP, but still not splash mountain. I've also noticed for days now on the MDE app it shows the ride as closed, but doesn't have anything to click saying it's actually closed like the rides usually do. This has made me wonder if the ride is going under construction or what the deal is. Does anybody know?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Just_Joe1087 said:


> Does anybody know the deal with splash mountain? I haven't been able to get a fast pass for it since the 60 day mark. I'm staying from October 15th to the 20th. I was able to secure a FP for FOP, but still not splash mountain. I've also noticed for days now on the MDE app it shows the ride as closed, but doesn't have anything to click saying it's actually closed like the rides usually do. This has made me wonder if the ride is going under construction or what the deal is. Does anybody know?


It's being refurbed:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...in-refurb-august-28-november-16-2017.3592241/


----------



## Just_Joe1087

Thanks for the link! Sucks it's down as I was looking forward to riding it, but at least now I can stop checking for it lol.


----------



## CarolynFH

Deb286 said:


> Just wondering what would happen in this scenario:
> 
> We're a party of 2 adults and 3 children ages 10, 8 and 6.  If we go through the fastpass queue, get to the ride and one of the children changes their mind and decide they don't want to ride what would happen?  I assume the adult that leaves the ride with the child would lose their chance to ride with the fastpass?



Not necessarily - you may be able to do an "internal swap," where the adult waits with the child in a safe area while the rest of the party rides, then when they get off they take the child and the adult who waited is allowed to ride. 

That happened to us on RnR, when our tall-enough grandson didn't want to ride. We told the CM at the loading dock, DS & DGS went through the chicken door and met us in the gift shop just outside the unloading dock. Then a CM escorted DS to where he could load and ride.

So just tell the CM when you get to the loading point. They can handle it - it's not a rare occurrence!


----------



## Deb286

Thanks for your reply CarolynFH - that's good to know.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Since Pandora opened on Memorial Day weekend this year, when were FPs first made available for advance scheduling?  I'm hoping Toy Story Land opens on the same weekend next year, so I'm curious.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bwbuddy5 said:


> Since Pandora opened on Memorial Day weekend this year, when were FPs first made available for advance scheduling?  I'm hoping Toy Story Land opens on the same weekend next year, so I'm curious.


From @rteetz' excellent Pandora thread:


rteetz said:


> FastPass+ reservations for Pandora – The World of Avatar will open tomorrow, March 24th for guests staying at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel."


----------



## slbee627

Deb286 said:


> Just wondering what would happen in this scenario:
> 
> We're a party of 2 adults and 3 children ages 10, 8 and 6.  If we go through the fastpass queue, get to the ride and one of the children changes their mind and decide they don't want to ride what would happen?  I assume the adult that leaves the ride with the child would lose their chance to ride with the fastpass?


----------



## slbee627

There is a rider switch option. One adult can hang back with the child(ren) that isn't riding. Once the riders are finished, the others can ride with the rider switch pass. You can enter through the fast pass line. Also, depending on the fast pass time window, you might have enough time for everyone to go through without the rider switch!


----------



## luvallprincesses

2 members of our party are arriving a day before the other 4 of us. I will be making FP for everyone (all on my MDE), and once together we'll be doing the same FP. Since I can make FP for 2 members a day earlier, should I book the FP we all want for them and then try to copy them to the other 4 members the next day?  Or only book their first day and then book FP for 6 people the next day when all of our windows are open?  I've never done the copying feature before so I'm inexperienced at (1) doing it, (2) if it's quicker, and (3) if it's any more/less likely to "get" the FP's we want. If course, we need the FoP, hoping for it the 6th day of our trip.


----------



## doconeill

slbee627 said:


> There is a rider switch option. One adult can hang back with the child(ren) that isn't riding. Once the riders are finished, the others can ride with the rider switch pass. You can enter through the fast pass line. Also, depending on the fast pass time window, you might have enough time for everyone to go through without the rider switch!



When the child is tall enough, getting a Rider Switch pass isn't a guarantee, and especially if the child is uncertain to ride until after entering the queue. Best to discuss with the CMs as different attractions have different ways to accommodate.


----------



## hiroMYhero

luvallprincesses said:


> 2 members of our party are arriving a day before the other 4 of us. I will be making FP for everyone (all on my MDE), and once together we'll be doing the same FP. Since I can make FP for 2 members a day earlier, should I book the FP we all want for them and then try to copy them to the other 4 members the next day?  Or only book their first day and then book FP for 6 people the next day when all of our windows are open?  I've never done the copying feature before so I'm inexperienced at (1) doing it, (2) if it's quicker, and (3) if it's any more/less likely to "get" the FP's we want. If course, we need the FoP, hoping for it the 6th day of our trip.


If both onsite Reservations are linked correctly to your 1 MDE, your complete booking window opens for everyone not just those 2 early arrivers.

Be prepared to book FPs for everyone through your checkout day as soon as the booking window opens for the early arrivers - includes all of you.


----------



## slbee627

Absolutely. Yes, thanks for adding this


----------



## sara_s

Hey all - wondering if anyone has any tips for this scenario:

I have 1 day left of a 3 day FL resident pass that I'm using in November. I chose my FP's today, but then I remembered I am also going back in December, which means I can choose FP's in about 30 days. I've spoken to multiple CM's who tell me the only way I can add another day is in person at the park in November. If I have to do it that way, I can't choose FP's for my December trip until approx 30 days out, which kinda stinks.

Is there any possibility MDX will let me choose my December FP's since I won't have used the ticket at that point? Then when I add the day, it would carry over?


----------



## doconeill

sara_s said:


> Hey all - wondering if anyone has any tips for this scenario:
> 
> I have 1 day left of a 3 day FL resident pass that I'm using in November. I chose my FP's today, but then I remembered I am also going back in December, which means I can choose FP's in about 30 days. I've spoken to multiple CM's who tell me the only way I can add another day is in person at the park in November. If I have to do it that way, I can't choose FP's for my December trip until approx 30 days out, which kinda stinks.
> 
> Is there any possibility MDX will let me choose my December FP's since I won't have used the ticket at that point? Then when I add the day, it would carry over?



If you only have one day of park entitlements linked in MDX, you won't be able to book more than one day of Fastpasses.


----------



## sara_s

doconeill said:


> If you only have one day of park entitlements linked in MDX, you won't be able to book more than one day of Fastpasses.



Ack, I was afraid of that. I guess worst case scenario, I can get the ticket in November and then just see what MDX has left for Epcot for December. Thanks for responding!


----------



## luvallprincesses

hiroMYhero said:


> If both onsite Reservations are linked correctly to your 1 MDE, your complete booking window opens for everyone not just those 2 early arrivers.
> 
> Be prepared to book FPs for everyone through your checkout day as soon as the booking window opens for the early arrivers - includes all of you.



Really?  Why does that happen if we're on different reservations?  How can I tell if "both onsite reservations are linked correctly to your 1 MDE"?  They are both showing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

luvallprincesses said:


> Really?  Why does that happen if we're on different reservations?  How can I tell if "both onsite reservations are linked correctly to your 1 MDE"?  They are both showing.


If they both are showing, they are definitely linked.

Onsite reservations open up the booking window for everyone involved with a consecutive/contiguous/adjacent reservation. 

Just be prepared with all your FP plans especially if you are planning for the Pandora rides in AK.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

somewhere I read we can make FP+ on MNNSHP and don't need park tickets for that day. Also from what I understand we can get in the park as early as 4:00pm. While trying to make my selections MDE won't allow it. and advise?


----------



## meryll83

Jimmy Mouse said:


> somewhere I read we can make FP+ on MNNSHP and don't need park tickets for that day. Also from what I understand we can get in the park as early as 4:00pm. While trying to make my selections MDE won't allow it. and advise?


You can enter from 4pm with just a party ticket, but no FPs are available for the party.
If you have a day ticket you can book up until normal park close time (pre official party start time) but I don't believe anyone can make FP reservations during party time...


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

meryll83 said:


> You can enter from 4pm with just a party ticket, but no FPs are available for the party.
> If you have a day ticket you can book up until normal park close time (pre official party start time) but I don't believe anyone can make FP reservations during party time...



Right, don't they check wristbands/tickets for everything you do after park hours close to public (aside from shopping of course)?.


----------



## kizmet311

Jimmy Mouse said:


> somewhere I read we can make FP+ on MNNSHP and don't need park tickets for that day. Also from what I understand we can get in the park as early as 4:00pm. While trying to make my selections MDE won't allow it. and advise?



Are your MNSSHP tickets linked to your profiles in MDE?  It seems that people who have park AND MNSSHP tickets have been able to book FP for all park days PLUS FP during the 4-7:00 window.  I didn't do this myself, because I am going to MK on my MNSSHP day, so I can book FP that day anyway, but from what I understand you can book 2-3 FP, but the starting and ending times for those FP MUST start at 4:00 or later and end before 7:00.  So most people are just doing two FP from say 4:30-5:30 and then 5:30-6:30 approximately.

I realize this isn't advertised, but in the MNSSHP threads, it is heavily discussed and Disney is well aware of the fact that people are doing it.  The problem has been that if you have FP outside of the 4-7 window, it is triggering Disney to delete some FP for those people's trips.

I also don't know that it will allow you to book the party FP if you already have 3 FP at another park earlier the same day.  Most people I've seen aren't going to a park the day of their MNSSHP and are booking the 2 FP during the 4-7 window.

If this post isn't allowed, please delete it, but Disney is clearly aware of people doing this and allow it, even if it isn't advertised as a benefit of the party ticket.


----------



## mesaboy2

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Right, don't they check wristbands/tickets for everything you do after park hours close to public (*aside from shopping of course*)?.



Not even shopping is permitted once the party starts.



kizmet311 said:


> Are your MNSSHP tickets linked to your profiles in MDE?  It seems that people who have park AND MNSSHP tickets have been able to book FP for all park days PLUS FP during the 4-7:00 window.  I didn't do this myself, because I am going to MK on my MNSSHP day, so I can book FP that day anyway, but from what I understand you can book 2-3 FP, but the starting and ending times for those FP MUST start at 4:00 or later and end before 7:00.  So most people are just doing two FP from say 4:30-5:30 and then 5:30-6:30 approximately.
> 
> I realize this isn't advertised, but in the MNSSHP threads, it is heavily discussed and Disney is well aware of the fact that people are doing it.  The problem has been that if you have FP outside of the 4-7 window, it is triggering Disney to delete some FP for those people's trips.
> 
> *I also don't know that it will allow you to book the party FP if you already have 3 FP at another park earlier the same day.*  Most people I've seen aren't going to a park the day of their MNSSHP and are booking the 2 FP during the 4-7 window.
> 
> If this post isn't allowed, please delete it, but Disney is clearly aware of people doing this and allow it, even if it isn't advertised as a benefit of the party ticket.



I know that it won't work, and never has.


----------



## 3minis

I think this has been answered in the first posts, but I just read conflicting info on another thread.  I have one night - room only - booked for 11/7-11/8 at all star movies and then a package booked at yatch club for 11/8-11/13. My tickets are tied to my package.  I don't have a ticket for the room only night.  Will my window open based on 11/7 (would be this Friday) or 11/8 (would be this Saturday).  Much thanks in advance.


----------



## mesaboy2

3minis said:


> I think this has been answered in the first posts, but I just read conflicting info on another thread.  I have one night - room only - booked for 11/7-11/8 at all star movies and then a package booked at yatch club for 11/8-11/13. My tickets are tied to my package.  I don't have a ticket for the room only night.  Will my window open based on 11/7 (would be this Friday) or 11/8 (would be this Saturday).  Much thanks in advance.



Your 60-day window will open based on the ASMo stay, but you won't be able to select FPs for your first day since your package tickets from YC are not valid during it.

Which thread has conflicting info?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

kizmet311 said:


> Are your MNSSHP tickets linked to your profiles in MDE?  It seems that people who have park AND MNSSHP tickets have been able to book FP for all park days PLUS FP during the 4-7:00 window.  I didn't do this myself, because I am going to MK on my MNSSHP day, so I can book FP that day anyway, but from what I understand you can book 2-3 FP, but the starting and ending times for those FP MUST start at 4:00 or later and end before 7:00.  So most people are just doing two FP from say 4:30-5:30 and then 5:30-6:30 approximately.
> 
> I realize this isn't advertised, but in the MNSSHP threads, it is heavily discussed and Disney is well aware of the fact that people are doing it.  The problem has been that if you have FP outside of the 4-7 window, it is triggering Disney to delete some FP for those people's trips.
> 
> I also don't know that it will allow you to book the party FP if you already have 3 FP at another park earlier the same day.  Most people I've seen aren't going to a park the day of their MNSSHP and are booking the 2 FP during the 4-7 window.
> 
> If this post isn't allowed, please delete it, but Disney is clearly aware of people doing this and allow it, even if it isn't advertised as a benefit of the party ticket.


I was thinking of doing a Disney spring day on the party day without going to a park but I'm flexible. But I also don't think we will be to worried about the rides with all the party activity. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 3minis

mesaboy2 said:


> Which thread has conflicting info?



The post below was the one that confused me.  I read it to mean that the FP window would open 60 days out from a "room only" stay only if your tickets were purchased separately from your room.  



CMNJ said:


> 1. No you can make all 7 days 60 days out from your first night's stay at all star provided that your tickets were purchased separately from your rooms. However, if you bought the tickets as part of a travel package with the 6 night WL stay then you will not be able to make FP until a day later. Tickets from travel packages do not become active for booking FP until 60 days from the start of the vacation package whereas stand alone tickets can make FP immediately once purchased (up to 30 days in advance without an onsite stay or 60+ plus length of stay with an onsite room).


----------



## mesaboy2

3minis said:


> The post below was the one that confused me.  I read it to mean that the FP window would open 60 days out from a "room only" stay only if your tickets were purchased separately from your room.



Thanks for finding that--the way it is worded is a bit confusing.


----------



## Wonderwomom

My booking window for fast passes is supposed to open this weekend. I have a Disney resort stay loaded in my Disney experience and a 1 day ticket. Right now I show booking for 30 days out. When my booking window opens (60 days from resort check in) I will see out 60+ days correct? I haven't done this since they implemented the fast pass plus system so I pretty clueless. Also I'm trying to get fop at ak on Sun Nov 12th. Can someone whose window is open for that day check and see if there is any availability because if there isn't i'm not going to kill myself getting up for 7 am on the weekend! I need it for 4 people but can just do 2 people. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Wonderwomom said:


> My booking window for fast passes is supposed to open this weekend. I have a Disney resort stay loaded in my Disney experience and a 1 day ticket. Right now I show booking for 30 days out. When my booking window opens (60 days from resort check in) I will see out 60+ days correct? I haven't done this since they implemented the fast pass plus system so I pretty clueless. Also I'm trying to get fop at ak on Sun Nov 12th. Can someone whose window is open for that day check and see if there is any availability because if there isn't i'm not going to kill myself getting up for 7 am on the weekend! I need it for 4 people but can just do 2 people. Thanks!!!


Correct. It will magically switch to 60 days right at 7 am. 

Can't help you with checking though.


----------



## Wonderwomom

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. It will magically switch to 60 days right at 7 am.
> 
> Can't help you with checking though.


Thanks! I should probably have someone check tomorrow for me, will be more accurate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I'm trying so hard to understand but my head is spinning and I'm lost  I booked our FPs today and on a couple days we're only in the morning park long enough to use 2 FPs, and on another day we might not use our 1st FP, I'm trying to find out where this leave us when it comes to getting FPs in the afternoon day-of?
1.) I have 2 FPs for MK then we have to leave for EP, we won't be returning to MK. Can I book a 3rd FP in EP as soon as we scan in for the #2 at MK or do I need to book something in MK, not show, and then book my 4th FP when window #3 closes? Or cancel #3 and then I'll be allowed to book an EP one?
2.) On arrival day I have a tier 2 EP FP booked first that we might no-show for depending on when we arrive at the park and then 2 FPs we actually want, will I be able to book #4 after scanning into #3 or will I get an error for not using FP #1?
TIA for any help, FP+ booking and planning is kicking my rear. (And I thought ADRs at 180+ days out were hard!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm trying so hard to understand but my head is spinning and I'm lost  I booked our FPs today and on a couple days we're only in the morning park long enough to use 2 FPs, and on another day we might not use our 1st FP, I'm trying to find out where this leave us when it comes to getting FPs in the afternoon day-of?
> 1.) I have 2 FPs for MK then we have to leave for EP, we won't be returning to MK. Can I book a 3rd FP in EP as soon as we scan in for the #2 at MK or do I need to book something in MK, not show, and then book my 4th FP when window #3 closes? Or cancel #3 and then I'll be allowed to book an EP one?
> 2.) On arrival day I have a tier 2 EP FP booked first that we might no-show for depending on when we arrive at the park and then 2 FPs we actually want, will I be able to book #4 after scanning into #3 or will I get an error for not using FP #1?
> TIA for any help, FP+ booking and planning is kicking my rear. (And I thought ADRs at 180+ days out were hard!)


For parkhopping, Tips are here:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## get_us_to_WDW

Can't quite figure this out:

If I have a reservation for 3 nights / 4 days but only a 2 day park hopper, and I plan to visit the parks on day 2 and day 3 of our stay, will I be able to book my FPs for both days 60 days out from day of arrival?

Does the "60 day window" appear at 7am EST 60 days out?

Thanks!!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

get_us_to_WDW said:


> If I have a reservation for 3 nights / 4 days but only a 2 day park hopper, and I plan to visit the parks on day 2 and day 3 of our stay, will I be able to book my FPs for both days 60 days out from day of arrival?



If your reservation is at an onsite resort, then yes.  



get_us_to_WDW said:


> Does the "60 day window" appear at 7am EST 60 days out?



Yes.


----------



## get_us_to_WDW

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> If your reservation is at an onsite resort, then yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.




Thanks!!


----------



## Cayaco

Can I modify existing reservations to be at different parks on the same day?  I clicked Modify and it only lets me see other reservations at the same park.  With a park hopper I thougth I might try different places.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cayaco said:


> Can I modify existing reservations to be at different parks on the same day?  I clicked Modify and it only lets me see other reservations at the same park.  With a park hopper I thougth I might try different places.


Checking Availability is described here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## doconeill

Cayaco said:


> Can I modify existing reservations to be at different parks on the same day?  I clicked Modify and it only lets me see other reservations at the same park.  With a park hopper I thougth I might try different places.



No. Your advanced choices must all be in the same park, and remain so until they are used/expired. Only then can you attempt to get additional FPs in a different park.


----------



## ThistleMae

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm trying so hard to understand but my head is spinning and I'm lost  I booked our FPs today and on a couple days we're only in the morning park long enough to use 2 FPs, and on another day we might not use our 1st FP, I'm trying to find out where this leave us when it comes to getting FPs in the afternoon day-of?
> 1.) I have 2 FPs for MK then we have to leave for EP, we won't be returning to MK. Can I book a 3rd FP in EP as soon as we scan in for the #2 at MK or do I need to book something in MK, not show, and then book my 4th FP when window #3 closes? Or cancel #3 and then I'll be allowed to book an EP one?
> 2.) On arrival day I have a tier 2 EP FP booked first that we might no-show for depending on when we arrive at the park and then 2 FPs we actually want, will I be able to book #4 after scanning into #3 or will I get an error for not using FP #1?
> TIA for any help, FP+ booking and planning is kicking my rear. (And I thought ADRs at 180+ days out were hard!)


I can sympathize...and I know someone is going to answer this for you.  It's even to hard for me to navigate through your question...FP's are hard to understand sometimes, but I know you'll figure it out.  When I went in July, it was the first time I could use the app on my phone to book additional FP's.  It did work great.  But I used all 3, then booked a fourth after checking in on the last one.   I know you can do a few different things, like one person said, book all three early, even ones you don't want, walk by, scan and book more.  But...availability will still be somewhat of an issue.  I did manage to get a second soarin' FP, which blew my mind.  Anyway...best of luck.  You almost have to have a Disney Degree these days to navigate the system.


----------



## meryll83

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm trying so hard to understand but my head is spinning and I'm lost  I booked our FPs today and on a couple days we're only in the morning park long enough to use 2 FPs, and on another day we might not use our 1st FP, I'm trying to find out where this leave us when it comes to getting FPs in the afternoon day-of?
> 1.) I have 2 FPs for MK then we have to leave for EP, we won't be returning to MK. Can I book a 3rd FP in EP as soon as we scan in for the #2 at MK or do I need to book something in MK, not show, and then book my 4th FP when window #3 closes? Or cancel #3 and then I'll be allowed to book an EP one?
> 2.) On arrival day I have a tier 2 EP FP booked first that we might no-show for depending on when we arrive at the park and then 2 FPs we actually want, will I be able to book #4 after scanning into #3 or will I get an error for not using FP #1?
> TIA for any help, FP+ booking and planning is kicking my rear. (And I thought ADRs at 180+ days out were hard!)


1.) If you've only pre-booked 2, you can schedule #3 as soon as you've checked in for your first FP. You can do this from the MK if you're using the app, but if you're using a kiosk you have to use the one in Epcot once you get there.
2.) I'm not certain about this, so hopefully someone else will chip in, but I think you would just need to modify #1


----------



## DisneyMom93

If I book FPs at Epcot, the first two being Tier 2 before noon, and the last being FEA at 1pm, do we have to wait until after FEA to book two additional Tier 2 FPs for after 2pm?


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyMom93 said:


> If I book FPs at Epcot, the first two being Tier 2 before noon, and the last being FEA at 1pm, do we have to wait until after FEA to book two additional Tier 2 FPs for after 2pm?


You can only book 1 after you use FEA. But yes, must wait until all 3 are used (or expired).


----------



## DisneyMom93

Cluelyss said:


> You can only book 1 after you use FEA. But yes, must wait until all 3 are used (or expired).


----------



## Cluelyss

[QUOTE="meryll83, post: 58171631, member: 131506"2.) I'm not certain about this, so hopefully someone else will chip in, but I think you would just need to modify #1[/QUOTE]
OP would only be able to modify FP1 to another tier 2. If a tier 1 is desired, OP will be able to book FP4 via the app or kiosk once FP3 is used, since all of the original 3 would be used used or expired. Make sure you do this via the "+" button and NOT modify if an additional tier 1 is desired.


----------



## Cayaco

doconeill said:


> No. Your advanced choices must all be in the same park, and remain so until they are used/expired. Only then can you attempt to get additional FPs in a different park.



Okay thanks, that explains it.


----------



## 3minis

Question about fast pass and child swap - I've never done child swap before.  Right now I have 3 fast passes for FOP - me, DH and DD8.  DD4 isn't tall enough.  Can I change my fastpass for Navi so I can ride with her while DH and DD8 are on FOP and then use the child swap feature to ride FOP afterwards on my own?  Or will I have to show that I have a fast pass also to do child swap for that ride?  I don't want to risk not being able to ride FOP, but would otherwise try to ride navi with DD4 during the time DH and DD8 are on FOP so she's not just waiting around for them and then me to be done.


----------



## hiroMYhero

3minis said:


> Can I change my fastpass for Navi so I can ride with her while DH and DD8 are on FOP and then use the child swap feature to ride FOP afterwards on my own?


Yes. When you ride, take your older DD with you.


----------



## 3minis

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. When you ride, take your older DD with you.


Thank you!!


----------



## KSR0330

Just booked FP this morning and was disappointed to not get a ROL.  Weird thing is, when I modify my NRJ FP it shows ROL as available.  When I modify Dinosaur, it shows ROL as not available.  It's like it's saying that ROL is a Tier 1, but I thought it was a Tier 2.  Anyone have any idea as to why this is?


----------



## Cluelyss

KSR0330 said:


> Just booked FP this morning and was disappointed to not get a ROL.  Weird thing is, when I modify my NRJ FP it shows ROL as available.  When I modify Dinosaur, it shows ROL as not available.  It's like it's saying that ROL is a Tier 1, but I thought it was a Tier 2.  Anyone have any idea as to why this is?


For what date? Is ROL being performed on the day you are trying to modify your Dinosaur FP? It's still showing as tier 2 for me as far out as Nov 10 (as far as I can search with my AP).


----------



## Pennstate6411

Help! Tomorrow we are 60 days out- there are 3 rooms and 3 confirmation/reservation numbers- how do we get it where one of us can book fast passes for all of us


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am watching this thread for tips too


----------



## jnkrim

Another rider swap questionWe have 5 kids, but DD is 3 and won't be able to ride FOP.  So far, I have 3 FP for FOP.  So, I am thinking DH could bring 2 kids with him and use the FPs.  Then I could ride using rider swap and bring the other 2 kids with me.  Would this work?


----------



## KSR0330

Cluelyss said:


> Is ROL being performed on the day you are trying to modify your Dinosaur FP?



Yes


----------



## doconeill

jnkrim said:


> Another rider swap questionWe have 5 kids, but DD is 3 and won't be able to ride FOP.  So far, I have 3 FP for FOP.  So, I am thinking DH could bring 2 kids with him and use the FPs.  Then I could ride using rider swap and bring the other 2 kids with me.  Would this work?



You should be all set with that.


----------



## Gwoman8920

We are staying Nov 14th-22nd 2017. Will I be able to book all my fastpass dates on tomorrow (like ADR) or will it release one day at a time for 9 days? Thank you!!!


----------



## kizmet311

Gwoman8920 said:


> We are staying Nov 14th-22nd 2017. Will I be able to book all my fastpass dates on tomorrow (like ADR) or will it release one day at a time for 9 days? Thank you!!!



If you are staying onsite, you can book FP for your entire stay for as many days as you have tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gwoman8920 said:


> We are staying Nov 14th-22nd 2017. Will I be able to book all my fastpass dates on tomorrow (like ADR) or will it release one day at a time for 9 days? Thank you!!!


Everything is in the Booking Section of the OP.

For onsite guests, book for all FP days.


----------



## Duck143

3minis said:


> Question about fast pass and child swap - I've never done child swap before.  Right now I have 3 fast passes for FOP - me, DH and DD8.  DD4 isn't tall enough.  Can I change my fastpass for Navi so I can ride with her while DH and DD8 are on FOP and then use the child swap feature to ride FOP afterwards on my own?  Or will I have to show that I have a fast pass also to do child swap for that ride?  I don't want to risk not being able to ride FOP, but would otherwise try to ride navi with DD4 during the time DH and DD8 are on FOP so she's not just waiting around for them and then me to be done.


You don't have to ride FOP alone, you can bring 2 people with you to ride (or at least your DD8 can ride again since DH will need to stay with DD4)  Also, DD4 will need a FP to ride navi, so make sure you book her one when you switch your own.


----------



## ThistleMae

Pennstate6411 said:


> Help! Tomorrow we are 60 days out- there are 3 rooms and 3 confirmation/reservation numbers- how do we get it where one of us can book fast passes for all of us


We just did this for 3 rooms as well.  You have to go to MDE, under my family and friends and add all the members you want on your list to plan for.  If you want the ability to have one of the other guests also be able to plan or do their own fast passes, have that member go into their MDE AND DO THE SAME. It will generate an email where they have to accept.  Hope this helps.  My daughter and I can both add or change things and book fast passes because some of us are going to want slightly different fast passes.


----------



## siskaren

Gwoman8920 said:


> We are staying Nov 14th-22nd 2017. Will I be able to book all my fastpass dates on tomorrow (like ADR) or will it release one day at a time for 9 days? Thank you!!!



Your 60 day mark won't be until the 15th because there's 31 days in October.


----------



## patlakpok

Okay, so we're a bit nuts and are planning a bit of an insane split stay trip, and I'm a bit lost on how FastPasses (and dining!) will work out. Check into one night at Beach Club June 1st, and will be doing one day in the parks the 2nd. Then we go over to Universal on the night of the 2nd and stay at Royal Pacific and check out the 5th (Universal parks the 4th and 5th). Check into Pop the night of the 5th and check out the 8th. Then we move to AoA suite the 8th and my mom joins us. Check out the 12th. We'll have 6-day hoppers for us, 2-day hoppers for my mom. When in the world can I do FastPasses? I'm thinking these will all have to be room only with tickets linked. Do I just have 3 separate FastPass (and dining) days? Help!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

patlakpok said:


> Okay, so we're a bit nuts and are planning a bit of an insane split stay trip, and I'm a bit lost on how FastPasses (and dining!) will work out. Check into one night at Beach Club June 1st, and will be doing one day in the parks the 2nd. Then we go over to Universal on the night of the 2nd and stay at Royal Pacific and check out the 5th (Universal parks the 4th and 5th). Check into Pop the night of the 5th and check out the 8th. Then we move to AoA suite the 8th and my mom joins us. Check out the 12th. We'll have 6-day hoppers for us, 2-day hoppers for my mom. When in the world can I do FastPasses? I'm thinking these will all have to be room only with tickets linked. Do I just have 3 separate FastPass (and dining) days? Help!!!


BC Stay - book 60 days out for the 2nd.

Pop Stay - 60 days out book for your park days all the way through the 12th. 2 onsite consecutive Stays keep the FP booking window open.

See the Split Stay section in the OP for more details.


----------



## patlakpok

hiroMYhero said:


> BC Stay - book 60 days out for the 2nd.
> 
> Pop Stay - 60 days out book for your park days all the way through the 12th. 2 onsite consecutive Stays keep the FP booking window open.
> 
> See the Split Stay section in the OP for more details.


Perfect! That standalone Beach Club day was throwing me off. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Gwoman8920

Where can we find information on the Tiers for fastpasses? Is this still a thing? Thank you!


----------



## doconeill

Gwoman8920 said:


> Where can we find information on the Tiers for fastpasses? Is this still a thing? Thank you!




Post #8 of this thread 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337506


----------



## Gwoman8920

doconeill said:


> Post #8 of this thread
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337506


 
Thank you!


----------



## Gwoman8920

Thank you for you help, One last question: If we plan on going to both Epcot and Hollywood Studios in 1 day can I schedule 2 1 Tier passes, or is it just one 1 tier per day as a prescheduled pass? Thank you again so much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gwoman8920 said:


> Thank you for you help, One last question: If we plan on going to both Epcot and Hollywood Studios in 1 day can I schedule 2 1 Tier passes, or is it just one 1 tier per day as a prescheduled pass? Thank you again so much!


You can get a Tier 1 for your first and 2nd park of the day.

Pre-book 2 FPs for Park#1 and as soon as you enter your first FP line, go on the app and book a FP for Park#2.


FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## KTwiegs

does fantasmic FP fully book 60 days out? any chance getting it day of after other FPs used?


----------



## siskaren

KTwiegs said:


> does fantasmic FP fully book 60 days out? any chance getting it day of after other FPs used?



Fantasmic! is easy to get as a 4th FP.


----------



## Cluelyss

patlakpok said:


> Perfect! That standalone Beach Club day was throwing me off. I really appreciate it!


You will have 3 separate ADR days though, unfortunatel.


----------



## Cayaco

Do you need to use up all three FP+s before you can book another set, or once you spend one can I book another?


----------



## mesaboy2

Cayaco said:


> Do you need to use up all three FP+s before you can book another set, or once you spend one can I book another?



From Post #7:


mesaboy2 said:


> - One additional FP can be selected per guest, subject to availability, using the MDX app or website or at any in-park kiosk *once all prebooked FPs are used or expire*. When that FP is used or expires, another FP can be scheduled and used (and so on). Guests can use the MDX website or app to schedule FPs in any park for that same day. In-park kiosks can also be used to schedule FPs, but only for attractions in that same park.


----------



## doconeill

Cayaco said:


> Do you need to use up all three FP+s before you can book another set, or once you spend one can I book another?



You need to use them up, and then you can book _one_ at a time.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337501


----------



## takehertothemoon

Looking to see if this works or not: going to Disney in December 5 day reg park tickets and one night MVMCP. Spending the party day at AK in the morning and then heading to MK in the evening for the party. Can I book a 4th fast pass at MK? Will it work or lock my account since I didn't use a regular ticket to get into MK?

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

takehertothemoon said:


> Looking to see if this works or not: going to Disney in December 5 day reg park tickets and one night MVMCP. Spending the party day at AK in the morning and then heading to MK in the evening for the party. Can I book a 4th fast pass at MK? Will it work or lock my account since I didn't use a regular ticket to get into MK?
> 
> Thanks!


After you use your 3 at AK, yes. There may not be much availability day of, however. And make sure you book it for after 4 pm since you'll be using your party ticket to enter MK.


----------



## MickeyShow

I had two reservations coming up in November. One for SSR starting on 11/3 and one for YC starting 11/6. I made my FP selections at the 60 day window for the SSR reservation but they're all for 11/8-11/10. We have APs. I want to cancel the SSR reservation. Will I lose my FP selections? Does this make sense? 

Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyShow said:


> I had two reservations coming up in November. One for SSR starting on 11/3 and one for YC starting 11/6. I made my FP selections at the 60 day window for the SSR reservation but they're all for 11/8-11/10. We have APs. I want to cancel the SSR reservation. *Will I lose my FP selections?* Does this make sense?
> 
> Thank you!



No, you should be fine.


----------



## siskaren

MickeyShow said:


> I had two reservations coming up in November. One for SSR starting on 11/3 and one for YC starting 11/6. I made my FP selections at the 60 day window for the SSR reservation but they're all for 11/8-11/10. We have APs. I want to cancel the SSR reservation. Will I lose my FP selections? Does this make sense?
> 
> Thank you!



Your FP reservations aren't tied to the SSR stay. Since you're within 60 days of the YC stay, you're fine.


----------



## MickeyShow

Thank you!!


----------



## Winky65

I read the first page information, good stuff. We are debating between staying on site and off site at this time. I understand the 60+ vs 30 and the difference in likelihood of getting the really hot fastpasses at either time. Can anyone give me their experience of booking at 30 days in the last few weeks and how happy they were with getting the fastpasses for the tough attractions. Mine Train, Anna and Elsa ride, Toy Story and Navi? We like the thought of saving $700 or more, but not at the expense of coming home disappointed. We are willing to check every day from 30 til the day we leave for them becoming available, but not sure if that is even enough. We also know Slinky Dog will be open (hopefully) when we go next August and imagine that being a tough one too. Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Winky65 said:


> I read the first page information, good stuff. We are debating between staying on site and off site at this time. I understand the 60+ vs 30 and the difference in likelihood of getting the really hot fastpasses at either time. Can anyone give me their experience of booking at 30 days in the last few weeks and how happy they were with getting the fastpasses for the tough attractions. Mine Train, Anna and Elsa ride, Toy Story and Navi? We like the thought of saving $700 or more, but not at the expense of coming home disappointed. We are willing to check every day from 30 til the day we leave for them becoming available, but not sure if that is even enough. We also know Slinky Dog will be open (hopefully) when we go next August and imagine that being a tough one too. Thanks for any information you can give me.


I've never had to book at 30 days so I'm no help to you there.  Given your situation, you might find some useful info in this thread though:  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/


----------



## bwbuddy5

Winky65 said:


> Can anyone give me their experience of booking at 30 days in the last few weeks and how happy they were with getting the fastpasses for the tough attractions.



I've always liked this touring plans blog table about FP availability. 

http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/05/day-of-fp/


----------



## heather13

bwbuddy5 said:


> I've always liked this touring plans blog table about FP availability.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/05/day-of-fp/



My very recent experience was being able to find just about everything we've wanted. Refreshing is key - I spent from 7 - 7:30am refreshing and trying to find a fairly reasonable time. Not looking for AK so I can't speak for those but at the other parks I've been happy. Only one isn't the most ideal time but first we can make it work, and second I'm still checking when I have a few minutes during the day just in case something pops up. I managed to get 7DMT that way. FWIW park crowd levels are around 5 or 6 while we're there.


----------



## ThistleMae

Winky65 said:


> I read the first page information, good stuff. We are debating between staying on site and off site at this time. I understand the 60+ vs 30 and the difference in likelihood of getting the really hot fastpasses at either time. Can anyone give me their experience of booking at 30 days in the last few weeks and how happy they were with getting the fastpasses for the tough attractions. Mine Train, Anna and Elsa ride, Toy Story and Navi? We like the thought of saving $700 or more, but not at the expense of coming home disappointed. We are willing to check every day from 30 til the day we leave for them becoming available, but not sure if that is even enough. We also know Slinky Dog will be open (hopefully) when we go next August and imagine that being a tough one too. Thanks for any information you can give me.


We went this summer and stayed offsite.  I was up right at 7 a.m. everyday to book our FP's.  You can only book them one day at a time.  I wasn't able to get FOP...but got everything else you mentioned.  Soarin' was actually the hardest to get, if you can believe that, over Navi and ROL.  But I did get it, and once there I got a 4th FP for soarin' which is usually impossible.  But forget about getting FOP...we ended up waiting 2 1/2 hours to ride.  Was it worth it...yes!  Did I want to wait anothr 2 + hours to ride again....no.  I'm staying onsite next trip and folks on the Pandora site say they are still having some problems getting their FP's, but end up getting them more toward the end of their trip, so some say if they doing a short trip they couldn't get them.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Winky65

Thanks so much for the information. We are leaning towards staying at a WDW resort for the convenience. It's only $$$


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but looking at the availability for Thanksgiving week 11/18 on, lots of FP gone already.  I expected FoP for early in the week, but EE, and KS gone for 11/19 too.  7DMT, PP, SM gone for 11/20, ToT, Star Tours gone on 11/21.

I have not seen it this tight for this week before.  I guess it means: Disney has done a good job of promoting advance FP; the crowds will be nuts; or the system is glitching.


----------



## Princess SarahK

Lot's of backstory here. I originally booked a package at BW for our trip. I was patiently waiting for a deal to be released and it never came. I have booked everything from dining to FP's and haven't cancelled Boardwalk yet. 

Last night we decided to scrap Boardwalk and stay at Bonnet Creek. Our dates are 11/14-11/19 at Bonnet Creek and staying 1 night at CBR 11/19-11/20. I have added 5 day tickets to our CBR resort reservation. 

So I currently have all my FPs and dining, and two WDW resort reservations. Boardwalk (to be cancelled) and CBR for one night.

My question is this. If I cancel BW, will I lose my FP's? Or will they still count with my tickets linked to CBR? 

Can we still get our FP+ 60 days out? 

Are we eligible for EMH for the duration of our 5 day ticket, even though we'll be staying off property for most of our trip?

Am I making this too complicated? Overthinking it? I've never done a split stay, or done off property, so this is ALL new to me! HELP!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Princess SarahK

5DisneyNuts said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post, but looking at the availability for Thanksgiving week 11/18 on, lots of FP gone already.  I expected FoP for early in the week, but EE, and KS gone for 11/19 too.  7DMT, PP, SM gone for 11/20, ToT, Star Tours gone on 11/21.
> 
> I have not seen it this tight for this week before.  I guess it means: Disney has done a good job of promoting advance FP; the crowds will be nuts; or the system is glitching.


I think the crowds will be crazy. I've been looking for hotels for 11/14-11/20 and found NOTHING for over a month. Finally snagged something but it's looking like it's gonna be a tight squeeze that week. I know Free Dining is that week, too. But I wasn't expecting it to be quite that packed. I got most of our FPs but was surprised a lot of the good times were gone.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Can I book fps using linked reassignable 5 day tickets, purchase new tickets to use once at Disney and then reassign the unused 5 day tickets to someone else for a later trip? Or is this considered trying to beat the fp+ system?

Scenario is that my elderly parents have decided to join us for three days, if they decide to go to the park for three days I'd give them the extra 5d tickets I already have.  More likely is they will have difficulty handling one day at the park so it'd be much more cost effective to buy one day tickets at the park.  I know this will be their last trip.


----------



## doconeill

Days In the Sun said:


> Can I book fps using linked reassignable 5 day tickets, purchase new tickets to use once at Disney and then reassign the unused 5 day tickets to someone else for a later trip? Or is this considered trying to beat the fp+ system?
> 
> Scenario is that my elderly parents have decided to join us for three days, if they decide to go to the park for three days I'd give them the extra 5d tickets I already have.  More likely is they will have difficulty handling one day at the park so it'd be much more cost effective to buy one day tickets at the park.  I know this will be their last trip.



The FPs are not tied to the ticket itself. The ticket simply unlocks the ability to make FPs for X days. So long as you are still eligible to hold the the FPs by having another ticket for at least that many days on your profile, they wouldn't cancel them. 

What I'm personally not sure of is whether the ticket remains reassignable. Just never dealt with it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

doconeill said:


> The FPs are not tied to the ticket itself. The ticket simply unlocks the ability to make FPs for X days. So long as you are still eligible to hold the the FPs by having another ticket for at least that many days on your profile, they wouldn't cancel them.
> 
> What I'm personally not sure of is whether the ticket remains reassignable. Just never dealt with it.



Thank you for responding, I was starting to panic reading information effective June 2017 about Disney reinforcing fp+ rules to close "loopholes".  My Dad is now at the stage where 15-20 minutes of walking is his limit.  I've called Disney since posting to ask the same question and they didn't seem bothered by it but so far have been unsuccessful in getting to a well informed cast member. Truly if I could get them Soarin and Spaceship Earth fastpasses so they could experience it with us, it would be a good day. I think I will book them now while they are still available at times that will work.  

Much appreciated @doconeill


----------



## ALK$Disney

Is it a bad idea to have a late evening fast pass? For example for our upcoming trip at MK, I have a 9:30am-10:30am Space mountaion, 10:30am-11:30am Thunder mountain, and 5:30pm-6:30pm 7DMT (only available time). Now I am without a fast pass till at least 5:30pm. Would it be a better idea to drop the 5:30pm fast pass? I am guessing that the answer is going to be YES, but just want an opinion.
Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

ALK$Disney said:


> Is it a bad idea to have a late evening fast pass? For example for our upcoming trip at MK, I have a 9:30am-10:30am Space mountaion, 10:30am-11:30am Thunder mountain, and 5:30pm-6:30pm 7DMT (only available time). Now I am without a fast pass till at least 5:30pm. Would it be a better idea to drop the 5:30pm fast pass? I am guessing that the answer is going to be YES, but just want an opinion.
> Thanks



It entirely depends on how much you want additional FPs after your initial 3.  If you don't care that much, then it's not a bad idea.


----------



## Haley R

ALK$Disney said:


> Is it a bad idea to have a late evening fast pass? For example for our upcoming trip at MK, I have a 9:30am-10:30am Space mountaion, 10:30am-11:30am Thunder mountain, and 5:30pm-6:30pm 7DMT (only available time). Now I am without a fast pass till at least 5:30pm. Would it be a better idea to drop the 5:30pm fast pass? I am guessing that the answer is going to be YES, but just want an opinion.
> Thanks



I think it also depends on how long you are willing to wait for 7DMT. We waited 2 hours one night and didn't feel like it was worth it. If that is the only time available and you don't want to wait, I would keep it. You could also try rope dropping 7DMT. We did that this year and were the second ones in line. It wasn't very hard to get in that position, but it may have been because of extra magic hours in the morning.


----------



## luvallprincesses

After having trouble booking FP online this morning, I called and had a CM book them for me. No problems for when my entire party will be present, but after some depart and only 4 of us remain, when he tried to book them, I recall him saying to himself "hmmm...okay...I'll have to do these this way instead...", and the remaining Fastpasses all look like this in my app when I click on the FP for more info. I'm confused about the marked pink part, and the bottom saying we each have 1/1 experience remaining (they all have this exactly the same.) Do I need to be concerned?  It reads that Im not going to be able to adapt these at all, and the normal tabs to Edit/Modify are not there. Looks like another phone call?


----------



## Cluelyss

luvallprincesses said:


> After having trouble booking FP online this morning, I called and had a CM book them for me. No problems for when my entire party will be present, but after some depart and only 4 of us remain, when he tried to book them, I recall him saying to himself "hmmm...okay...I'll have to do these this way instead...", and the remaining Fastpasses all look like this in my app when I click on the FP for more info. I'm confused about the marked pink part, and the bottom saying we each have 1/1 experience remaining (they all have this exactly the same.) Do I need to be concerned?  It reads that Im not going to be able to adapt these at all, and the normal tabs to Edit/Modify are not there. Looks like another phone call?
> 
> View attachment 270673


Basically this is a "force placed" FP. Usually used when there isn't availability at the time / ride you are seeking, so it's added as a CM courtesy. Was the CM attempting to match FPs with other member of your party?


----------



## SaintsManiac

5DisneyNuts said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post, but looking at the availability for Thanksgiving week 11/18 on, lots of FP gone already.  I expected FoP for early in the week, but EE, and KS gone for 11/19 too.  7DMT, PP, SM gone for 11/20, ToT, Star Tours gone on 11/21.
> 
> I have not seen it this tight for this week before.  I guess it means: Disney has done a good job of promoting advance FP; the crowds will be nuts; or the system is glitching.




Pretty sure it's glitching, because I see availability on some of those.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Cluelyss said:


> Basically this is a "force placed" FP. Usually used when there isn't availability at the time / ride you are seeking, so it's added as a CM courtesy. Was the CM attempting to match FPs with other member of your party?


I called and got an explanation. Now to try to explain it, because it's a weird one. 4 out of 8 in our party have a split stay, starting at WL (5nights) and then Dolphin (5 nights). Also, to complicate it more, the 4 staying for the last days of the trip (Dolphin) aren't the first ones to check in, so I was making FP for a party of 8, although only 2 guests are arriving on the day that would be 60 days window today, and the other 6 guests were using the courtesy grandfather-like ability to still have FP made technically ahead of their 60 day check in date, although those 6 arrive the next day.  As soon as that arriving-first couple is checking out, I was no longer able to make FP for the four remaining members who are staying longest and technically aren't staying "on site" at that point in the trip, although Dolphin reservations are supposed to link seamlessly for FP. The first CM didn't explain any of that, but obviously found a way to book the FP's I desired. Only later did I notice they weren't changeable and assumed this was to my disadvantage as a result of their system glitch. 

The next CM that I spoke with about my concern explained that it is working to our advantage, because in 5 days (60 days from our Dolphin check in), I will be able to make my own 3 additional FP for each of those days and still keep these "bonus" Fastpasses. Thank goodness, because one of them is FOP, of course. (The advice of booking FOP way out in the trip almost backfired on me in this case.). I'm so glad CM's now have a way to work around the system glitches. I'm also thankful to have received two CM's today who clearly know how to do their jobs even in technicality cases.


----------



## luvallprincesses

5DisneyNuts said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post, but looking at the availability for Thanksgiving week 11/18 on, lots of FP gone already.  I expected FoP for early in the week, but EE, and KS gone for 11/19 too.  7DMT, PP, SM gone for 11/20, ToT, Star Tours gone on 11/21.
> 
> I have not seen it this tight for this week before.  I guess it means: Disney has done a good job of promoting advance FP; the crowds will be nuts; or the system is glitching.



I booked this morning for 11/19 - 11/28. I was able to get both ToT and Star Tours for 11/21, times were pretty wide open. So you should go back and try them again!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Thank you both!! Definitely a system glitch, all good now. Appreciate it very much!


SaintsManiac said:


> Pretty sure it's glitching, because I see availability on some of those.





luvallprincesses said:


> I booked this morning for 11/19 - 11/28. I was able to get both ToT and Star Tours for 11/21, times were pretty wide open. So you should go back and try them again!


----------



## nednora

It's been 4 years since our last WDW vacation, so it's our first experience with FP+.  Is it correct that we can't start booking our FP until 7:00 a.m. 60 days out?  Or is it midnight?  Our trip is Thanksgiving weekend, and we can start booking 9/26.  Just trying to be prepared.


----------



## Cluelyss

nednora said:


> It's been 4 years since our last WDW vacation, so it's our first experience with FP+.  Is it correct that we can't start booking our FP until 7:00 a.m. 60 days out?  Or is it midnight?  Our trip is Thanksgiving weekend, and we can start booking 9/26.  Just trying to be prepared.


7:00 am EST. 60 days if staying onsite.


----------



## shortred

I have not made any fastpasses as of yet, but I am already worried because I have a party of 8 to make fastpasses for during Christmas week.  For the hard to get ones should I split my group in half? And if I do get 4 for a fastpass and cannot get the other 4, is there a way to try to add one fastpass at a time?


----------



## Haley R

shortred said:


> I have not made any fastpasses as of yet, but I am already worried because I have a party of 8 to make fastpasses for during Christmas week.  For the hard to get ones should I split my group in half? And if I do get 4 for a fastpass and cannot get the other 4, is there a way to try to add one fastpass at a time?



I've never had a group that big, but I would try splitting it 4 & 4, at least for the big rides like 7DMT and FOP. 

You can add one FP at a time. You would just need to click on the person that still needs a FP and can select it that way.


----------



## shortred

Haley R said:


> I've never had a group that big, but I would try splitting it 4 & 4, at least for the big rides like 7DMT and FOP.
> 
> You can add one FP at a time. You would just need to click on the person that still needs a FP and can select it that way.


Thank you! I appreciate your reply and I will take your advice; fingers crossed!


----------



## Cluelyss

shortred said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your reply and I will take your advice; fingers crossed!


Just my 2 cents, but I'd try booking for all 8 from the start. The amount of time it will take you to keep changing your booking group will not be worth it. Put things like FOP and SDMT at the end of your trip and you should be fine. Only if you can't find something for the whole group would I start searching by smaller parties.


----------



## shortred

Cluelyss said:


> Just my 2 cents, but I'd try booking for all 8 from the start. The amount of time it will take you to keep changing your booking group will not be worth it. Put things like FOP and SDMT at the end of your trip and you should be fine. Only if you can't find something for the whole group would I start searching by smaller parties.


Much appreciated. I just wish there was a way to figure out if you get four fastpasses and need four more that you didn't have to eat up valuable time reducing 4 to 3 to 2 etc.. but all is good, it is vacation after all!


----------



## Cluelyss

shortred said:


> Much appreciated. I just wish there was a way to figure out if you get four fastpasses and need four more that you didn't have to eat up valuable time reducing 4 to 3 to 2 etc.. but all is good, it is vacation after all!


In that situation I usually find it's easier to book anything, then work to modify the FP 1 by 1. Much easier than changing your group size and re-starting the search.


----------



## shortred

Cluelyss said:


> In that situation I usually find it's easier to book anything, then work to modify the FP 1 by 1. Much easier than changing your group size and re-starting the search.


I guess that is what I am confused about. How do you modify a party of four fast passes to five?


----------



## Cluelyss

shortred said:


> I guess that is what I am confused about. How do you modify a party of four fast passes to five?


You will use the "change party" function to add people to the FP.

 You can also book the original four for the FP that you want, then the next four for something else (assuming there is no availability for the original attraction once you've built and searched for your second group). Then go into the second FP and modify one at a time to times that overlap with yout first FP.


----------



## ThistleMae

luvallprincesses said:


> After having trouble booking FP online this morning, I called and had a CM book them for me. No problems for when my entire party will be present, but after some depart and only 4 of us remain, when he tried to book them, I recall him saying to himself "hmmm...okay...I'll have to do these this way instead...", and the remaining Fastpasses all look like this in my app when I click on the FP for more info. I'm confused about the marked pink part, and the bottom saying we each have 1/1 experience remaining (they all have this exactly the same.) Do I need to be concerned?  It reads that Im not going to be able to adapt these at all, and the normal tabs to Edit/Modify are not there. Looks like another phone call?
> 
> View attachment 270673


I got these after my FP's were messed up and one person was excluded, and no availability was left on that ride.  All it means is there was a system override to include the right number of guests.


----------



## shortred

Cluelyss said:


> You will use the "change party" function to add people to the FP.
> 
> You can also book the original four for the FP that you want, then the next four for something else (assuming there is no availability for the original attraction once you've built and searched for your second group). Then go into the second FP and modify one at a time to times that overlap with yout first FP.


Thank you! I truly didn't understand this. Now I do, and have practiced this.


----------



## Davey Jones II

I booked a FP+ for TT on our second Epcot day, but had forgotten about the single rider line. Is that line always open? We don't mind being separated for the ride. Maybe we should switch our FP for FEA or Soarin' instead? We will be rope dropping the park twice.


----------



## CJK

Davey Jones II said:


> I booked a FP+ for TT on our second Epcot day, but had forgotten about the single rider line. Is that line always open? We don't mind being separated for the ride. Maybe we should switch our FP for FEA or Soarin' instead? We will be rope dropping the park twice.


I've never seen the single rider line closed for this ride. If you don't mind separating for the actual ride, I would recommend switching your tier 1 fast apss to FEA or Soarin'.


----------



## Davey Jones II

CJK said:


> I've never seen the single rider line closed for this ride. If you don't mind separating for the actual ride, I would recommend switching your tier 1 fast apss to FEA or Soarin'.



Okay, but the single rider does usually offer shorter waits? I know that the singe rider for Rock n' Roller, for example, is not always that much different from the standby line.


----------



## CJK

Davey Jones II said:


> Okay, but the single rider does usually offer shorter waits? I know that the singe rider for Rock n' Roller, for example, is not always that much different from the standby line.


Since Test Track is 3 people across, the single rider line works quite well. It's always much shorter. Rockin' Roller Coaster and Expedition Everest are only 2 people across on the ride vehicles, so those single rider lines are slower.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Ok, sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## HolRae

I read thru the first page of this thread and found answers to a lot of my questions but I have one more. 
If we have a eight day on site reservation but have 2 sets of 4 day military tickets will we be able to make FP for our entire stay at 60 days or only the first 4?


----------



## DVC4US

HolRae said:


> I read thru the first page of this thread and found answers to a lot of my questions but I have one more.
> If we have a eight day on site reservation but have 2 sets of 4 day military tickets will we be able to make FP for our entire stay at 60 days or only the first 4?



As long as both sets of 4-day tickets are linked to MDE you will be able to make FPs for all 8 days at your 60 day mark.


----------



## HolRae

DVC4US said:


> As long as both sets of 4-day tickets are linked to MDE you will be able to make FPs for all 8 days at your 60 day mark.


Thank you!  That is what I was hoping.


----------



## CJK

I apologize if this isn't the right place to ask this question. Some friends are going to AK, and currently have fast passes for FOP in Animal Kingdom. They're a family of 5, with 1 child being an infant. Since that child cannot ride FOP, should some of them book a fast pass for NRJ instead? I'm unclear on the current rules of child swap. Thanks!


----------



## asuburbanman

They could keep their fast passes and simply just have one or two wait with the child and then they could use their fast passes after the others come off the ride.

The other option is switch two of their fast passes to River Journey (if available at same time). Then have the whole party go to the Fastpass lane at FOP and ask for a child swap ticket.  Baby and other two guests ride the river and then three people could use the child swap ticket to ride FOP. Though I have seen on this board that at times some cast members don't honor/follow this practice.  It might be a bit of a gamble.


----------



## mom2elle

Hi! We just booked a split stay trip for June 2018.  We will be at CBR June 18-20 and have booked 8 day PH tix as part of that reservation, then we have a ticketless package at the Poly June 20-25 (with dining plan).  I originally thought I would have two fast pass booking dates - 1 for each reservation, but after reading through this post now I think it might be possible for me to book my full 8 days based on my June 18th check in.  Can someone confirm that I am understanding this correctly? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2elle said:


> Hi! We just booked a split stay trip for June 2018.  We will be at CBR June 18-20 and have booked 8 day PH tix as part of that reservation, then we have a ticketless package at the Poly June 20-25 (with dining plan).  I originally thought I would have two fast pass booking dates - 1 for each reservation, but after reading through this post now I think it might be possible for me to book my full 8 days based on my June 18th check in.  Can someone confirm that I am understanding this correctly? Thanks!



Yep.  


mesaboy2 said:


> Package Stay followed by Room-Only (RO) Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (package) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (RO) stay.


----------



## lark

Sorry in advance if I'm not using the correct terminology or if this is obvious from the FAQ.  Last time we went to WDW, FPs were paper.  So it gets very confusing.

We have a five day booking, Saturday to Thursday, next March for a father daughter trip.  Staying at the Animal Kingdom.  I am also going to book two days before, Thursday and Friday, at an onsite resort with a cancel policy six days before.  (Probably All Star if it matters.). We won't know until very close to the trip whether we can go Thursday and Friday and even if we can, changing flights may be prohibitive.  So, probably 50/50 to cancel the first two days.

How should I do fastpasses?  Does the system somehow "know" which relate to one room and which relate to the other room, so that if I cancel the All Stars it won't cancel my other fastpasses?  From the FAQ, it says I can book for all 7 days 60 days before the All Stars room reservation?  Should I?  Or should I book the first two days FPs at 60 days before All Stars, then wait two days, then book last five days FPs 60 days before my Animal Kingdom room opens?  If we end up cancelling the All Stars room, obviously we don't care if we lose Thursday and Friday fastpasses but we don't want to lose the Saturday to Thursday fastpasses.


----------



## 1437disney

Stupid question, but under my name I have a room only starting the day before our package with tickets starts, but the package is under my husbands name. Will we still be able to make FastPasses on the 60 day Mark of our room only? TIA.


----------



## mesaboy2

1437disney said:


> Stupid question, but under my name I have a room only starting the day before our package with tickets starts, but the package is under my husbands name. Will we still be able to make FastPasses on the 60 day Mark of our room only? TIA.



This has nothing to do with names.  You will be able to book from 60 days of your room only, but only for the package days.

The relevant portion from the Split Stays post:


mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.


----------



## Smilelea

1437disney said:


> Stupid question, but under my name I have a room only starting the day before our package with tickets starts, but the package is under my husbands name. Will we still be able to make FastPasses on the 60 day Mark of our room only? TIA.





mesaboy2 said:


> This has nothing to do with names.  You will be able to book from 60 days of your room only, but only for the package days.
> 
> The relevant portion from the Split Stays post:



This is the same as my situation but when I login to the Disney site it says I can make fast pass selections 60 days from my package check-in. 
RO check-in is 11/24.
Package check-in is 11/25
So based on this my Fp day should be tomorrow (9/25) but Disney is saying it's 9/26. 
Am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## mesaboy2

Smilelea said:


> This is the same as my situation but when I login to the Disney site it says I can make fast pass selections 60 days from my package check-in.
> RO check-in is 11/24.
> Package check-in is 11/25
> So based on this my Fp day should be tomorrow (9/25) but Disney is saying it's 9/26.
> *Am I misunderstanding something?*



Disney's site is.  Trust it at your own risk.


----------



## flowergirl45

I have FP+ for Epcot. Now we are considering going to AK that day instead. When I try to modify, I see only options in Epcot. Am I missing something, or must I cancel all my fastpasses for Epcot to try to find something for AK that day? Thank you!


----------



## jsebsirois

Cancelled post : wrong answer to fellow disboard member


----------



## jsebsirois

Now, I'm getting a bit confused after reading different posts about the total number of days of FP you can make...

We have two sets of 10 days tickets linked to MDE, so 20 days total. Do you guys know for how many days we can actually make FP+? Once, we had like 12 days done, cancelled a day, and we tried to rebook a day, MDE says that we have exceed our FP allowment...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smilelea

mesaboy2 said:


> Disney's site is.  Trust it at your own risk.


You were right! It opened up for me this morning. Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

flowergirl45 said:


> I have FP+ for Epcot. Now we are considering going to AK that day instead. When I try to modify, I see only options in Epcot. Am I missing something, or must I cancel all my fastpasses for Epcot to try to find something for AK that day? Thank you!


Don't Cancel anything. Follow the steps listed for Checking Availability here:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## hiroMYhero

jsebsirois said:


> Now, I'm getting a bit confused after reading different posts about the total number of days of FP you can make...
> 
> We have two sets of 10 days tickets linked to MDE, so 20 days total. Do you guys know for how many days we can actually make FP+? Once, we had like 12 days done, cancelled a day, and we tried to rebook a day, MDE says that we have exceed our FP allowment...
> 
> Thanks in advance


See this thread:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## jsebsirois

Awesome thank you. And thanks for correcting my answer about checking FP availability


----------



## DISfirefighter

I have 6- 6day park tickets for me, my wife, two kids, and my parents. My parents are only going for 4 days. Question is, could we use their FP's that I have scheduled on day 5 and 6 along with our FP's? Or would they have to be present and enter the park (scanning their finger prints at entrance)


----------



## siskaren

DISfirefighter said:


> I have 6- 6day park tickets for me, my wife, two kids, and my parents. My parents are only going for 4 days. Question is, could we use their FP's that I have scheduled on day 5 and 6 along with our FP's?



No because their tickets won't have been used to enter the parks those days.


----------



## DISfirefighter

I wonder if guest relations would be able to "scan them in" being that I paid for the tickets and they will not otherwise be used.


siskaren said:


> No because their tickets won't have been used to enter the parks those days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DISfirefighter said:


> I have 6- 6day park tickets for me, my wife, two kids, and my parents. My parents are only going for 4 days. Question is, could we use their FP's that I have scheduled on day 5 and 6 along with our FP's?


If your parents don't enter the park for days 5 and 6 and you use their FPs, Disney will flag their MDE Profiles and potentially "lock" their FP booking ability for future trips. Disney checks to ensure that FP usage meshes with tickets that have been used to enter the park.

If your parents enter the park on Days 5 & 6, and you then use their FPs, that is acceptable.


----------



## DISfirefighter

Thanks for the replies. I hate to think that two 2-day tickets will go to waste.


----------



## doconeill

DISfirefighter said:


> Thanks for the replies. I hate to think that two 2-day tickets will go to waste.



If it makes you feel better, you aren't actually wasting two 2-Day tickets (which would have been $298  in value), but 2 days on 6-Day tickets, which is "only" $80 in value...

Disney has for a long time had a "one ticket one person" policy.


----------



## mjonis

I did read the FAQ at the beginning, but I'm not sure if I'm understanding properly, so please forgive me.

Let's say I have Group 1 that has a FP for a ride (FOP, shall we say).  MDE says:
Arrive between 6:30 p.m. - 7:30 p.m.

Let's say Group 2 has a FP for same ride.  MDE says:
Arrive between 6:50 p.m. - 7:50 p.m.

Q1:  Is that an overlapping "return" window? (I thought return window was like if you want to ride it twice in a row or something).

Q2:  I thought (perhaps incorrectly) that let's say Group 1 actually arrives at 6:30 p.m.  Let's say it actually takes an hour to get through the ride (so Group 1 is finished at 7:30 p.m.)  Now, we have to watch one of the children for Group 2 (too young to ride), but Group 2 can still "arrive" because it's within the 1 hour arrival window?  Is that true/correct?

Q3:  In addition to the stated arrival window, there's a 5 minute prior and a 15 minute after grace period?  So theoretically the arrival window could be: 6:25 p.m - 7:45 p.m. for the Group 1 folks?

Again, sorry for the dumb question, I just didn't quite see an example in the arrival window section and I'm bad and need examples.


----------



## doconeill

mjonis said:


> I did read the FAQ at the beginning, but I'm not sure if I'm understanding properly, so please forgive me.
> 
> Let's say I have Group 1 that has a FP for a ride (FOP, shall we say).  MDE says:
> Arrive between 6:30 p.m. - 7:30 p.m.
> 
> Let's say Group 2 has a FP for same ride.  MDE says:
> Arrive between 6:50 p.m. - 7:50 p.m.
> 
> Q1:  Is that an overlapping "return" window? (I thought return window was like if you want to ride it twice in a row or something).
> 
> Q2:  I thought (perhaps incorrectly) that let's say Group 1 actually arrives at 6:30 p.m.  Let's say it actually takes an hour to get through the ride (so Group 1 is finished at 7:30 p.m.)  Now, we have to watch one of the children for Group 2 (too young to ride), but Group 2 can still "arrive" because it's within the 1 hour arrival window?  Is that true/correct?
> 
> Q3:  In addition to the stated arrival window, there's a 5 minute prior and a 15 minute after grace period?  So theoretically the arrival window could be: 6:25 p.m - 7:45 p.m. for the Group 1 folks?
> 
> Again, sorry for the dumb question, I just didn't quite see an example in the arrival window section and I'm bad and need examples.



A1: Yes...it means everyone could enter together between 6:50-7:30 if desired
A2: Yes (but you should also look into Rider Switch passes)
A3: Yes, but it is NOT guaranteed at all times.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mjonis said:


> I did read the FAQ at the beginning, but I'm not sure if I'm understanding properly, so please forgive me.
> 
> Let's say I have Group 1 that has a FP for a ride (FOP, shall we say).  MDE says:
> Arrive between 6:30 p.m. - 7:30 p.m.
> 
> Let's say Group 2 has a FP for same ride.  MDE says:
> Arrive between 6:50 p.m. - 7:50 p.m.
> 
> Q1:  Is that an overlapping "return" window? (I thought return window was like if you want to ride it twice in a row or something).
> 
> Q2:  I thought (perhaps incorrectly) that let's say Group 1 actually arrives at 6:30 p.m.  Let's say it actually takes an hour to get through the ride (so Group 1 is finished at 7:30 p.m.)  Now, we have to watch one of the children for Group 2 (too young to ride), but Group 2 can still "arrive" because it's within the 1 hour arrival window?  Is that true/correct?
> 
> Q3:  In addition to the stated arrival window, there's a 5 minute prior and a 15 minute after grace period?  So theoretically the arrival window could be: 6:25 p.m - 7:45 p.m. for the Group 1 folks?
> 
> Again, sorry for the dumb question, I just didn't quite see an example in the arrival window section and I'm bad and need examples.


Q1: Yes. The scheduled hour is the time in which you can ride 1 time.
Q2: See ^^
Q3: Yes.

Your scenarios are a little off:
If you have a kid who is too short, your complete group qualifies for Rider Swap: Group 1 rides by using FPs and asks for a Rider Swap pass. Then, Group 1 rides while Group 2 waits with short kid. After Group 1 finishes, any 3 riders who are tall enough can ride by using the Swap pass - they enter via the FP line without needing booked FPs.


----------



## KTwiegs

Is Toy Story midway mania a possible 4th fastpass add later in the day? 
Wondering if the expansion has helped the waits.


----------



## mesaboy2

KTwiegs said:


> *Is Toy Story midway mania a possible 4th fastpass add later in the day?*
> Wondering if the expansion has helped the waits.



Sure.


----------



## Haley R

KTwiegs said:


> Is Toy Story midway mania a possible 4th fastpass add later in the day?
> Wondering if the expansion has helped the waits.



Have you considered rope dropping it? We were there for rope drop and were the very first ones on the ride. It was just me and DH, though so that makes a difference for sure.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

I added on a few days to the beginning of my Nov trip at a different hotel.  I am within 60 days of my FP reservations on the second stay.  Was not planning on doing any park days in the beginning so my FP start with the 2nd reservation dates.

Turns out my DH can't get off work so I am going to cancel the beginning of the trip and stick with the original dates.  When I went in to cancel this is the message I got:

*FastPass+ selections associated with this reservation will be canceled. *

*Resort Reservation Details*
*The Cabins at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort*

I haven't seen this message before. Both reservations are room only with UT tickets linked.  I do not want my FP cancelled!  Has anyone seen this before?

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> I added on a few days to the beginning of my Nov trip at a different hotel.  I am within 60 days of my FP reservations on the second stay.  Was not planning on doing any park days in the beginning so my FP start with the 2nd reservation dates.
> 
> Turns out my DH can't get off work so I am going to cancel the beginning of the trip and stick with the original dates.  When I went in to cancel this is the message I got:
> 
> *FastPass+ selections associated with this reservation will be canceled. *
> 
> *Resort Reservation Details*
> *The Cabins at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort*
> 
> I haven't seen this message before. Both reservations are room only with UT tickets linked.  I do not want my FP cancelled!  Has anyone seen this before?
> 
> TIA!


It's a standard message that applies to those with booked packages. Because you have separately linked tickets, your FPs remain.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hiroMYhero said:


> It's a standard message that applies to those with booked packages. Because you have separately linked tickets, your FPs remain.



Thank you!  That was a little scary so wanted to make sure.


----------



## kddlm

I have days remaining on active tickets in MDE that were from older non-expiring tix.  I am going to WDW the end of Nov. as part of a Varsity Cheerleading event, which was booked directly through them.  We will not have our park tickets that were included with our package (Coronado springs accommodations and park hopper tix) at the 60 day mark.  

If I were to make FP ressies (which I could do since I have active tix in my account and an SSR ressie for the night before the package begins), how will I link the FP ressies to the hopper tix I will receive as part of this package once I receive them.  I will need to utilize them for this trip as they expire.  The older ones on my account do not.   Hope this makes sense in writing...... any thoughts?


----------



## doconeill

kddlm said:


> I have days remaining on active tickets in MDE that were from older non-expiring tix.  I am going to WDW the end of Nov. as part of a Varsity Cheerleading event, which was booked directly through them.  We will not have our park tickets that were included with our package (Coronado springs accommodations and park hopper tix) at the 60 day mark.
> 
> If I were to make FP ressies (which I could do since I have active tix in my account and an SSR ressie for the night before the package begins), how will I link the FP ressies to the hopper tix I will receive as part of this package once I receive them.  I will need to utilize them for this trip as they expire.  The older ones on my account do not.   Hope this makes sense in writing...... any thoughts?



The FPs are not actually linked to the specific ticket, they are only linked to your account. But what you will need to do is link the package ticket to your MDE profile once you receive it, and you might need a CM to properly prioritize that ticket for you so it is used when you enter the park instead of the old ticket.


----------



## kddlm

Thank you for the quick response @doconeill .  So prior to entering a park, I should go to a window first to make sure the package ticket is priority or can they do this at the gate?


----------



## doconeill

kddlm said:


> Thank you for the quick response @doconeill .  So prior to entering a park, I should go to a window first to make sure the package ticket is priority or can they do this at the gate?



Definitely not at the gate...it's too late by then.  Someone with more recent experience might be able to chime in about doing it via MDX if possible...


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> Definitely not at the gate...it's too late by then.  Someone with more recent experience might be able to chime in about *doing it via MDX if possible*...



I'm not sure I've ever read that prioritizing via MDX is possible.  Standard advice is to visit Guest Relations beforehand.  I don't recall if ticket windows have this ability.


----------



## doconeill

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not sure I've ever read that prioritizing via MDX is possible.  Standard advice is to visit Guest Relations beforehand.  I don't recall if ticket windows have this ability.



I don't recall it myself, but I've been away far too long.  I agree, go to Guest Relations vs. a ticket booth.


----------



## hiroMYhero

doconeill said:


> Definitely not at the gate...it's too late by then.  Someone with more recent experience might be able to chime in about doing it via MDX if possible...


@kddlm will need to go to Guest Relations to have her PHs prioritized as the "first use" tickets. It's the only way in which tickets can be prioritized.


----------



## mesaboy2

doconeill said:


> I don't recall it myself, but *I've been away far too long*.  I agree, go to Guest Relations vs. a ticket booth.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Will those in a park see a different list of available times once they've used their first three FPs, than a person who is not even at WDW, but just curious?


----------



## mesaboy2

bwbuddy5 said:


> Will those in a park see a different list of available times once they've used their first three FPs, than a person who is not even at WDW, but just curious?



No.


----------



## flowergirl45

hiroMYhero said:


> Don't Cancel anything. Follow the steps listed for Checking Availability here:
> FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays



Thank you! I knew about the main FP thread, but not this Addendum thread. I greatly appreciate the information.


----------



## Daniella_t

Hi all,

I am checking in to the Dolphin hotel tomorrow. It's my understanding that the Dolphin doesn't provide MagicBands. I've booked my FastPasses and ADRS for Friday and Saturday - if I don't have a Magic Band, how do I use my fast pass selections? Do I pick up my tickets at the hotel? If someone could let me know, that would be very much appreciated! Thanks !


----------



## hiroMYhero

Daniella_t said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am checking in to the Dolphin hotel tomorrow. It's my understanding that the Dolphin doesn't provide MagicBands. I've booked my FastPasses and ADRS for Friday and Saturday - if I don't have a Magic Band, how do I use my fast pass selections? Do I pick up my tickets at the hotel? If someone could let me know, that would be very much appreciated! Thanks !


You can stop by the ticket window at Epcot's International Gateway and have hard plastic tickets issued to you there. 

There's a Disney Shop in the Swan and you can purchase MBs there if you'd like to use MBs rather than the ticket - they both function in the same way.


----------



## kddlm

hiroMYhero said:


> @kddlm will need to go to Guest Relations to have her PHs prioritized as the "first use" tickets. It's the only way in which tickets can be prioritized.



Someone was just telling me that if I "deactivate" the older non-expiring tickets I have under MDE once I add the new hopper pass for the varsity package, that will solve my issue.  Sound accurate?  I suppose I just make the older tickets "active" again once my trip is over?  Thoughts?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kddlm said:


> Someone was just telling me that if I "deactivate" the older non-expiring tickets I have under MDE once I add the new hopper pass for the varsity package, that will solve my issue.  Sound accurate?  I suppose I just make the older tickets "active" again once my trip is over?  Thoughts?


Tickets cannot be "deactivated." They can be reassigned but if you've had your non-expiring tickets in MDE and have used them to enter a park, they can't be reassigned.

You can check by going to the My Account/Ticket section of MDE and see if "reassign" is available for those tickets.

If they are, create a Ticket Saver/fake name Profile and reassign the tickets there until you need to use them on a future trip. Then, you'll reassign back to the original people.


----------



## doconeill

I think the confusion is that there is a "deactivate" for each "device" (MagicBand or card), but that just deactivates the specific device, which otherwise can be used to enter the park, use a FP, etc. for ANY entitlement that you have available in MDE. So deactivating the card that was originally associated with your NE ticket simply stops that card from being able to do anything, while any magicband, other card, etc. can still access the entitlements. 

Think of the magicbands and cards as garage door openers, and your tickets are your lawnmower and snow shovel. You can have more than one, and you can deactivate any of them if they get lost, stolen, etc. But any other garage door opener will still work, and you can still get to your lawnmower - but you need to move the shovel aside...


----------



## bwbuddy5

bwbuddy5 said:


> Will those in a park see a different list of available times once they've used their first three FPs, than a person who is not even at WDW, but just curious?





mesaboy2 said:


> No.



I agree, but I recently read of someone who WAS NOT inside a park, but was making FPs for friends who WERE inside a park.  The lady says they left her their MDE password.  The lady then claimed if she logged on under their MDE while they were in the park, she saw more available FPs that if she logged on at the same time from her own MDE.


----------



## mesaboy2

bwbuddy5 said:


> I agree, but I recently read of someone who WAS NOT inside a park, but was making FPs for friends who WERE inside a park.  The lady says they left her their MDE password.  The lady then claimed if she logged on under their MDE while they were in the park, she saw more available FPs that if she logged on at the same time from her own MDE.



It's on the internet, so it must be true.


----------



## bwbuddy5

mesaboy2 said:


> It's on the internet, so it must be true.



That's funny, and to beat all, it was on the lady's online church bulletin vacation page.  SINNER!


----------



## Cecisar

Hi, according Split Stays:
Package Stay followed by Room-Only (RO) Stay. The 60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (package) stay and will extend until the checkout date of the second (RO) stay.

I have package Stay 13-14 January and room only 18-19 January, is only for fastpass at flight.. in Pandora at January 19, what happen with magic bands?, I´ll have 2 magic band?, obviously I´ll use window 65 days according split stays, I´m afraid miss fastpass when check out the first hotel

Thanks in advance


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cecisar said:


> Hi, according Split Stays:
> Package Stay followed by Room-Only (RO) Stay. The 60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (package) stay and will extend until the checkout date of the second (RO) stay.
> 
> I have package Stay 13-14 January and room only 18-19 January, is only for fastpass at flight.. in Pandora at January 19, what happen with magic bands?, I´ll have 2 magic band?, obviously I´ll use window 65 days according split stays, I´m afraid miss fastpass when check out the first hotel
> 
> Thanks in advance


You actually don't have a Split Stay. You have 2 separate stays and when you are 60-days out from your January  18th check-in you can also book for January 19th.

All MBs that are linked to your MDE work in the same manner. You can decline MBs for Stay #2 because you won't need them.


----------



## doconeill

Cecisar said:


> Hi, according Split Stays:
> Package Stay followed by Room-Only (RO) Stay. The 60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (package) stay and will extend until the checkout date of the second (RO) stay.
> 
> I have package Stay 13-14 January and room only 18-19 January, is only for fastpass at flight.. in Pandora at January 19, what happen with magic bands?, I´ll have 2 magic band?, obviously I´ll use window 65 days according split stays, I´m afraid miss fastpass when check out the first hotel
> 
> Thanks in advance



You will be able to get two sets of MagicBands since you have two stays booked, but you can use EITHER MagicBand for the entirety of both stays as they will be interchangeable.

Remember: Fastpasses are not associated directly with bands, cards, tickets, etc. - they are associated with YOU. The bands are just a means to access them, the tickets just enable you to book them, and the stays just enable the 60-day window.

(I glossed over the fact that your "split stay" isn't really a split stay, as hiro pointed out - there is a gap, so they are not linked together and are two independent stays, so two different 60 day windows)


----------



## Cecisar

Thank you very much Doconeill, very clear


----------



## mesaboy2

Added a statement at beginning of Split Stays post to clarify the definition.


----------



## kddlm

doconeill said:


> I think the confusion is that there is a "deactivate" for each "device" (MagicBand or card), but that just deactivates the specific device, which otherwise can be used to enter the park, use a FP, etc. for ANY entitlement that you have available in MDE. So deactivating the card that was originally associated with your NE ticket simply stops that card from being able to do anything, while any magicband, other card, etc. can still access the entitlements.
> 
> Think of the magicbands and cards as garage door openers, and your tickets are your lawnmower and snow shovel. You can have more than one, and you can deactivate any of them if they get lost, stolen, etc. But any other garage door opener will still work, and you can still get to your lawnmower - but you need to move the shovel aside...



OK....my mind is totally blown now!  Bottom line I will simply go to Guest Relations prior to entering a park and make sure the 4 day hopper I will receive as part of my package is prioritized for that visit!    I am going to have these tix listed and active in MDE for quite sometime as all of them have remaining WP visits left on them (I think I have WP visits for life...LOL)!  I used to buy them from UT when the had the full bells and whistles ticket with NE as we are DVC and always knew we would be coming back!  Hate that they did away with NE!!!!!

Thank you for all the information!  Love the knowledge here!!


----------



## Cluelyss

bwbuddy5 said:


> I agree, but I recently read of someone who WAS NOT inside a park, but was making FPs for friends who WERE inside a park.  The lady says they left her their MDE password.  The lady then claimed if she logged on under their MDE while they were in the park, she saw more available FPs that if she logged on at the same time from her own MDE.


I will say that I often see different availability just by refreshing (both while inside and outside the park) so that's likely what was happening. But what is ACTUALLY available is the same for everyone.


----------



## disney144

I have a question that I didn't see in the Kenny the pirate tutorial. In MDX, I've linked my package (onsite hotel with tickets). When I click to book fastpasses, it is prompting me to add my ticket media. Is this because I am greater than 60 days out? Do I need to link my tickets separately, or will they automatically populate there when it is time to schedule fastpasses? I can see the tickets in my profile, assigned to each of us correctly. I'll be making reservations at 4am (I live in CA) so I'm trying to work out any kinks beforehand.


----------



## hiroMYhero

disney144 said:


> Is this because I am greater than 60 days out?


Yes. It’s highlighted in the Booking section of this thread.

When your FP booking window opens at 7:00a ET at the 60-day mark, you’ll be able to book your FPs. Checking  beforehand results in what you’ve experienced because of your package.


----------



## mesaboy2

The relevant passage from Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.


----------



## beck00

I'm pretty excited! We were originally offsite the night before our Beach Club stay (package w/ tix + dining) begins for the Princess Half 2018!  I found a great rate for ASSp through Expedia and grabbed it for room only that night.  Doesn't this mean my FastPass+ booking window will open one day earlier for me now?  If so, that means I don't have to worry about my window opening coinciding with Christmas morning festivities!

ETA:  I do realize this still means I can book for package days only but it was the booking day I was "worried" about...not the park days for which I can book Fastpasses.


----------



## mesaboy2

beck00 said:


> I'm pretty excited! We were originally offsite the night before our Beach Club stay (package w/ tix + dining) begins for the Princess Half 2018!  I found a great rate for ASSp through Expedia and grabbed it for room only that night.  *Doesn't this mean my FastPass+ booking window will open one day earlier for me now?*  If so, that means I don't have to worry about my window opening coinciding with Christmas morning festivities!
> 
> ETA:  I do realize this still means I can book for package days only but it was the booking day I was "worried" about...not the park days for which I can book Fastpasses.



Assuming you are able to link that reservation into your MDX account, yes.


----------



## beck00

mesaboy2 said:


> Assuming you are able to link that reservation into your MDX account, yes.



Thanks @mesaboy2 !  Already done, with Magic Bands customized.  I'm one happy camper with this new development.


----------



## mamamelody2

Just want to say I appreciate all the time and effort put into this FP+ thread!  A lot of it has been extremely helpful and was new info to me even though we went last year.
Also, I have a split stay with RO Nov 12-14, and package 14-20.  According to this thread, FP day was Sept 13.  When I clicked on "get started" in the FP section of MDE on the 12th, it said I had to wait until the 15th.  Because of this thread, I knew it would really be the 13th.  Thank you!!


----------



## quandrea

I figure a call to it is in order but wanted to check here first. On my last trip in August, I was unable to modify or book same day fastpasses on my phone. I don't have the app. Was using the website. I get as far as choosing the park and then I get the Olaf message. Problem persists even today. We will be down in two weeks so I need to get it sorted. Should I load the app and see if that helps?  Haven't wanted to do that because last time I loaded the MDE app (circa 2015), it fried my iPhone.


----------



## Haley R

quandrea said:


> I figure a call to it is in order but wanted to check here first. On my last trip in August, I was unable to modify or book same day fastpasses on my phone. I don't have the app. Was using the website. I get as far as choosing the park and then I get the Olaf message. Problem persists even today. We will be down in two weeks so I need to get it sorted. Should I load the app and see if that helps?  Haven't wanted to do that because last time I loaded the MDE app (circa 2015), it fried my iPhone.



I would get the app. It's much quicker and I've never had problems trying to modify/book same day FP's. I think the website would take a lot longer especially on a phone. Most likely there was something else that caused your phone to fry. I'm really not sure an app would fry your phone (info from DH, he is a software engineer).


----------



## shan981

I don't think this situation was specifically addressed on the first page, and admittedly I did not read through all 162 pages, haha. I'm wondering about our FP strategy. We are a family of five: me, DH, DS10, DS2, DS2. Because of the 2yos we will be using rider swap, so I'm wondering if our whole party has to book the same FPs or not. If not, then wouldn't it NOT make sense for us to book the same ones? By booking different ones for me and DH, we would effectively be able to have six different FPs to start. Is this somehow against the rules? Not trying to get around rules in any way, but if it's allowed, then it seems like it makes sense for families with small children.


----------



## hiroMYhero

shan981 said:


> By booking different ones for me and DH, we would effectively be able to have six different FPs to start.


Correct - this should be your plan. Any 3, well 2 in your case, ride with the Swap Pass.

This FP FAQ provides a link to Rider Swap planning but you can proceed with your strategy.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> This FP FAQ provides a link to Rider Swap planning


My apologies, but I can't find this info. Could you point me in the right direction? Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> My apologies, but I can't find this info. Could you point me in the right direction? Thank you!


I have this info which is the basic Rider Swap direction from this thread:


hiroMYhero said:


> Book FPs for part of your group and request a Rider Swap pass when you get to the attraction. One adult stays with the child and after the first group rides, any 3 riders ride using the Swap Pass.


----------



## shan981

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct - this should be your plan. Any 3, well 2 in your case, ride with the Swap Pass.
> 
> This FP FAQ provides a link to Rider Swap planning but you can proceed with your strategy.



Thank you!


----------



## Pdollar88

If I purchase an AP now, can I use it to look at the availability of same-day FP? I understand that you can prebook in advance 30 days ahead if staying offsite or 60 days onsite.  But curious on how same-day FP work and if I can use the AP to browse about the FPs as if I was there (*not actually booking anything, so I'm not taking anything away from anyone else*).

Just for fun and to maybe see some patterns (although there's plenty online about it, I think it'd be fun to look).


----------



## doconeill

Pdollar88 said:


> If I purchase an AP now, can I use it to look at the availability of same-day FP? I understand that you can prebook in advance 30 days ahead if staying offsite or 60 days onsite.  But curious on how same-day FP work and if I can use the AP to browse about the FPs as if I was there (*not actually booking anything, so I'm not taking anything away from anyone else*).
> 
> Just for fun and to maybe see some patterns (although there's plenty online about it, I think it'd be fun to look).



Since the current day is within the 30 day booking window, yes, you can.  You will see as someone who hasn't booked their first three yet, so you'd likely only be able to look at one Tier 1 attraction at a time, etc.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Pdollar88 said:


> If I purchase an AP now, can I use it to look at the availability of same-day FP? I understand that you can prebook in advance 30 days ahead if staying offsite or 60 days onsite.  But curious on how same-day FP work and if I can use the AP to browse about the FPs as if I was there (*not actually booking anything, so I'm not taking anything away from anyone else*).
> 
> Just for fun and to maybe see some patterns (although there's plenty online about it, I think it'd be fun to look).


Yes, any valid ticket allows you to see what’s available “day of.” 

You actually can practice booking and then Cancel your FP. For practicing, choose something like Barnstormer that most people don’t choose as their initial 3 FPs.


----------



## Pdollar88

doconeill said:


> Since the current day is within the 30 day booking window, yes, you can.  You will see as someone who hasn't booked their first three yet, so you'd likely only be able to look at one Tier 1 attraction at a time, etc.



Ahh! That's so exciting to me, for some reason. I just spazzed out a little, and this makes me want to hurry up and buy the AP immediately.    Thank you for the info!


----------



## Pdollar88

hiroMYhero said:


> You actually can practice booking and then Cancel your FP. For practicing, choose something like Barnstormer that most people don’t choose as their initial 3 FPs.



That's a *great* idea! Hadn't thought of doing that to practice.  Thank you!


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

I wonder if someone can help me out with our 'last minute' two night trip in November and random questions.
DH and I are staying onsite for two nights - he has a work thing in Orlando and I'm along for the ride.  Staying onsite because, well, why not?!?!  Our plan is to arrive on a Friday around 11am at MCO (no checked bags), get our rental car, head straight to MK and stay until it closes.  We thought we'd buy tickets at the gate.  We don't want to buy anything sooner because his work schedule might change last minute and we might have to scrap going to a park.
Question is - if we buy a ticket at the gate, can we make same day FPs on that ticket?  My fear is - we have a trip planned for April and have 6day tickets purchased already and we have random one day park hoppers (long story).  All of those tickets are in my MDE account.  So 1) can we make FPs while in the park on a ticket we purchases at the gate? 2) do we have to link that ticket to MDE to make FPs? 3) if we do link the ticket to MDE will it 'mess up' my other tickets? (like Disney will think we've 'used' one of those tickets instead of the gate ticket? does that makes sense?)  AHHHH remember when things were paper! HAHAHA as much as i love FP for planning our big week long trips, this 'last minute' stuff is making me nutso.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HaveKidsWillTravel said:


> Question is - if we buy a ticket at the gate, can we make same day FPs on that ticket?


Yes. 

What you should do before you leave on your trip:
- Reassign each 6day tickets and your random tickets to a Ticket Saver/fake person that you’ve added to your MDE account. Those tickets will remain safe with the Ticket Saver person.

- Purchase your tickets from your MDE account while in your rental car or even if you are standing near a Ticket Window at MK. Your tickets will link to you in MDE and you can book your FPs as soon as they are linked.


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.
> 
> What you should do before you leave on your trip:
> - Reassign each 6day tickets and your random tickets to a Ticket Saver/fake person that you’ve added to your MDE account. Those tickets will remain safe with the Ticket Saver person.
> 
> - Purchase your tickets from your MDE account while in your rental car or even if you are standing near a Ticket Window at MK. Your tickets will link to you in MDE and you can book your FPs as soon as they are linked.



THANK YOU! follow up question. For the one day park hoppers, i have the option to "reassign" but for the other tickets it says "non-transferable." They were purchased as part of a package through a TA.  Is there a way to do it? Again, thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HaveKidsWillTravel said:


> THANK YOU! follow up question. For the one day park hoppers, i have the option to "reassign" but for the other tickets it says "non-transferable." They were purchased as part of a package through a TA.  Is there a way to do it? Again, thank you for your help!!!!


If they are part of your April Package, those 6-day tickets are inactive and are definitely safe where they are! 

So, all you have to worry about are the one-day tickets - move them to the Ticket Saver Profile. 

The new tickets that you’ll buy can be linked to you and DH and used without any problems.


----------



## HaveKidsWillTravel

hiroMYhero said:


> If they are part of your April Package, those 6-day tickets are inactive and are definitely safe where they are!
> 
> So, all you have to worry about are the one-day tickets - move them to the Ticket Saver Profile.
> 
> The new tickets that you’ll buy can be linked to you and DH and used without any problems.


YOU ROCK! a thousand thank yous!


----------



## MikeRx

Did they switch the booking window back to 12am Eastern time?  I logged in at 9pm Arizona time and was able to book my December 1-5th fast passes.  I was actually preparing for the 4am unpleasant wake up to book the trip as that should have been the time to open our window per my calculations. 

I was able to get everything we wanted at the correct times with only FOP a bit later than planned (1:30pm) on Sunday December 3rd.  Now I don't have to get up at 3:45am, hooray!  It was either pixie dust or serendipity.

Mike


----------



## mom2rtk

MikeRx said:


> Did they switch the booking window back to 12am Eastern time?  I logged in at 9pm Arizona time and was able to book my December 1-5th fast passes.  I was actually preparing for the 4am unpleasant wake up to book the trip as that should have been the time to open our window per my calculations.
> 
> I was able to get everything we wanted at the correct times with only FOP a bit later than planned (1:30pm) on Sunday December 3rd.  Now I don't have to get up at 3:45am, hooray!  It was either pixie dust or serendipity.
> 
> Mike


It switched last May from midnight to 7 AM Eastern. I have heard some anecdotal stories of it opening a day early by mistake. Maybe that's what happened.


----------



## jlundeen

mom2rtk said:


> Yes, it switched last May.



wow...that's different from everything else I've read about when the booking window opens.. everywhere else it says 7 AM Eastern time....

mom2rtk, are you sure?  Hiro?  Mesa?


----------



## CJK

jlundeen said:


> wow...that's different from everything else I've read about when the booking window opens.. everywhere else it says 7 AM Eastern time....
> 
> mom2rtk, are you sure? Hiro? Mesa?



This is news to me too. I booked fast passes 2 weeks ago, and the FP window didn't open until 7am EST. I know, because I checked at 6:59am! lol


----------



## mom2rtk

jlundeen said:


> wow...that's different from everything else I've read about when the booking window opens.. everywhere else it says 7 AM Eastern time....
> 
> mom2rtk, are you sure?  Hiro?  Mesa?


LOL, too early to post I guess. It did switch last May. It switched FROM 12 AM to 7 AM Easter. Sorry!


----------



## doconeill

Still 7am ET. Which means it _should_ have opened up this morning at 7am for a 12/1 check-in date...


----------



## jlundeen

mom2rtk said:


> LOL, too early to post I guess. It did switch last May. It switched FROM 12 AM to 7 AM Easter. Sorry!


Whew...your post really got my eyes open quickly.... ha ha ha


----------



## jlundeen

doconeill said:


> Still 7am ET. Which means it _should_ have opened up this morning at 7am for a 12/1 check-in date...


So many parts of the app have been glitchy lately!  I guess we should all TRY the day before we THINK FP should open to be on the safe side.


----------



## MikeRx

I promise this happened to me...I'm a WDW/DLR planning veteran who thought he knew the time and date.  I was truly shocked that the window was open. The look of shock on my face when I told my wife we didn't have to get up at 4am was priceless; she thought something was wrong and I felt like I stole something...  When we booked our October passes 60 days ago it was 4am AZ time (7am Eastern).

We arrive on December 1st so the window was to open on October 2nd as October has 31 days...It was pure luck that I checked last night and my dates were active for December. Maybe it has something to do with my October 7-14th trip being booked already?  I got my start planning email _today and _Touring Plans dashboard stated_ "October 2nd"_ to start planning.  I don't know what happened, but I'm glad it did.


Mike


----------



## hiroMYhero

MikeRx said:


> Maybe it has something to do with my October 7-14th trip being booked already?


Yes! That’s it!!

Your FP booking window for your October trip has rolled forward each day thus opening your December booking window at the moment the rolling window met up with your December booking window.

After much reporting, especially by @AngiTN, it’s been confirmed for awhile to always check a day early thanks to that rolling window from Trip#1.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes or no...make FPs for a person who only has a party ticket to enter the MK?  The rest of us can use AP to enter the park.  Do not want to jeopardize his FPS 2 days later at AK.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes or no...make FPs for a person who only has a party ticket to enter the MK?  The rest of us can use AP to enter the park.  Do not want to jeopardize his FPS 2 days later at AK.


Where is that Party Ticket linked?

If you assign the entitlement to a Person#2, not on the Profile where the AK FPs are linked, you can book FPs without losing any others.


----------



## Cluelyss

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes or no...make FPs for a person who only has a party ticket to enter the MK?  The rest of us can use AP to enter the park.  Do not want to jeopardize his FPS 2 days later at AK.


It's been totally random who can make/keep them and who can't. I will say, I have an AP (only one in my group) and made FPs for all of us on 2 party nights. So far so good - parties are next week. So having an AP in the group might be what's saving us.  (Of course I've probably just jinxed myself! Lol)


----------



## bobbiwoz

hiroMYhero said:


> Where is that Party Ticket linked?
> 
> If you assign the entitlement to a Person#2, not on the Profile where the AK FPs are linked, you can book FPs without losing any others.


His name is associated with the Party Ticket.  So, I should  NOT get him FPs for the party.  I think that is what you are saying.  His name is on the 2 day hopper, that is how I got him the FoP for AK day.


----------



## MikeRx

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes! That’s it!!
> 
> Your FP booking window for your October trip has rolled forward each day thus opening your December booking window at the moment the rolling window met up with your December booking window.
> 
> After much reporting, especially by @AngiTN, it’s been confirmed for awhile to always check a day early thanks to that rolling window from Trip#1.



Thank you, I'm not crazy, just lucky to be able to do this a few hours early.  I should have looked into this awhile back.  Goes to show no matter how long you've been on the DISBoards you can still learn something, although the volume of material on the Boards makes it hard to keep up.

Mike


----------



## hiroMYhero

bobbiwoz said:


> His name is associated with the Party Ticket.  So, I should  NOT get him FPs for the party.  I think that is what you are saying.  His name is on the 2 day hopper, that is how I got him the FoP for AK day.


If you can reassign the Party Entitlement to Person#2 and have a card issued for Person #2 specifically to enter the Party and FP lines, that would be the safest way to pre-book FPs for the Party Entitlement. 

Or, you can play the odds and keep everything where it is and he can book FPs for the Party day, but, not worth it to jeopardize AK FPs.

I’d move the Party entitlement.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MikeRx said:


> Thank you, I'm not crazy, just lucky to be able to do this a few hours early.  I should have looked into this awhile back.  Goes to show no matter how long you've been on the DISBoards you can still learn something, although the volume of material on the Boards makes it hard to keep up.
> 
> Mike


Most people don’t realize their 60-day FP booking window rolls forward until actual checkout day of the onsite stay.

The rolling window actually makes Trip#1 a really long one day at a time Split Stay that functions to open Trip#2’s FP Booking a day early. 

Great that it saved you from 4:00a booking.


----------



## doconeill

Just so I understand...a new booking window opens at 7am...but a rolling booking window opens at midnight?


----------



## hiroMYhero

doconeill said:


> Just so I understand...a new booking window opens at 7am...but a rolling booking window opens at midnight?


No. If @MikeRx had checked in the morning rather than waiting until 9pm, he would have found he could have booked for his December stay.


----------



## doconeill

hiroMYhero said:


> No. If @MikeRx had checked in the morning rather than waiting until 9pm, he would have found he could have booked for his December stay.



That's where I'm not wrapping my head around it though. Today is 60 days from December 1st, so even with the rolling 60 day window, I think it still should have unlocked today...


----------



## hiroMYhero

doconeill said:


> That's where I'm not wrapping my head around it though. Today is 60 days from December 1st, so even with the rolling 60 day window, I think it still should have unlocked today...


If you think of Trip#1 rolling into Trip#2 as a Split Stay situation as described in this thread, onsite to onsite contiguous/consecutive stays keep the FP booking window open. 

As soon as the Trip#1 Booking window became contiguous/adjacent to Trip#2’s window, booking opened for Trip#2.


----------



## doconeill

hiroMYhero said:


> If you think of Trip#1 rolling into Trip#2 as a Split Stay situation as described in this thread, onsite to onsite contiguous/consecutive stays keep the FP booking window open.
> 
> As soon as the Trip#1 Booking window became contiguous/adjacent to Trip#2’s window, booking opened for Trip#2.



Ah...very interesting...


----------



## hiroMYhero

doconeill said:


> Ah...very interesting...


Yup. It took analyzing of @AngiTN ’s FP booking windows for all of her close onsite trips to determine what was occurring.

Prior to @MikeRx explaining he had an October trip, I was thinking he must have another onsite trip or it was Serendipity - only because I like John Cusack.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> Yup. It took analyzing of @AngiTN ’s FP booking windows for all of her close onsite trips to determine what was occurring.


Sorry to tag onto this conversation, but I wondered if this would apply to my situation? I just had an onsite trip end last Tuesday. When I go onto MDE now, I can only book FP 30 days in advance (I have an AP). I have another onsite reservation at the end of December. Will the 60 day rule apply like normal for booking FP's, or will my September reservation impact the December reservation? Since the 2 trips are 3 months apart, I'm thinking not, but I wanted to check.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Sorry to tag onto this conversation, but I wondered if this would apply to my situation? I just had an onsite trip end last Tuesday. When I go onto MDE now, I can only book FP 30 days in advance (I have an AP). I have another onsite reservation at the end of December. Will the 60 day rule apply like normal for booking FP's, or will my September reservation impact the December reservation? Since the 2 trips are 3 months apart, I'm thinking not, but I wanted to check.


Regular rule for you. You’ve already completed your September trip and your rolling window closed. So, your booking window opens at 7:00a 60 days out.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> Regular rule for you. You’ve already completed your September trip and your rolling window closed. So, your booking window opens at 7:00a 60 days out.


Thank you! Okay, I think I finally 'got it'!! LOL Thanks a million!


----------



## lark

mesaboy2 said:


> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.



Just want to make sure I understand this.  My MDE account has me and Lark Junior listed.  We have 6-day tickets.  We will be staying on site, let's say from 3/1/18 to 3/7/18.  The only two registered guests at the resort on the reservation are me and Lark Junior.  We are the only two in the room.

Lark Junior's friend ("Friend") is going on a cruise and then will join us in the parks on 3/6/18.  Friend is going to buy a 1-day hopper.

Friend's parent creates a MDE account for Friend, buys the hopper in advance, and links the hopper to Friend on MDE.

Now, somehow I can link Friend to *my* MDE account, and once I do, and once Friend has the 1-day hopper, I can book 3/6 fastpasses for all three of us -- me, Lark Junior, and Friend -- as soon as my fastpass window opens 60 days before 3/1?  I do not need to make Friend a registered guest on our reservation in order to do this?

When we get to the parks, me and Lark Junior will have magic bands, but Friend will just have a one-day hopper card.  We just use the two magic bands and Friend's card to tap into fastpass on the rides?


----------



## hiroMYhero

lark said:


> Friend's parent creates a MDE account for Friend, buys the hopper in advance, and links the hopper to Friend on MDE.


If parents of Friend haven’t created an MDE for Friend, just add Friend to your MDE account. List his name in the Family/*Friend* list as Disney is already expecting him. Link his ticket to him.

Then book FPs for all 3 of you and Friend enters the park and FP lines by using his plastic ticket.


----------



## lark

hiroMYhero said:


> If parents of Friend haven’t created an MDE for Friend, just add Friend to your MDE account. List his name in the Family/*Friend* list as Disney is already expecting him. Link his ticket to him.
> 
> Then book FPs for all 3 of you and Friend enters the park and FP lines by using his plastic ticket.



Wow -- that's easy.  I'm actually kind of surprised they allow that.  But, not complaining!  Thanks very much.


----------



## twodogs

lark said:


> Wow -- that's easy.  I'm actually kind of surprised they allow that.  But, not complaining!  Thanks very much.



So even though Friend is not staying onsite, just because someone who is staying onsite has Friend in their MDE, Friend gets to book FP at 60 days and not 30 days?  If so what stops people with onsite reservations from selling their “friend” slots on MDE to offsite folks, in order for off site folks to get FP at 60days?


----------



## mesaboy2

twodogs said:


> So even though Friend is not staying onsite, just because someone who is staying onsite has Friend in their MDE, Friend gets to book FP at 60 days and not 30 days?  If so *what stops people with onsite reservations from selling their “friend” slots on MDE to offsite folks*, in order for off site folks to get FP at 60days?



From Post #3, note last bullet:


mesaboy2 said:


> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> 
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Swan or Dolphin resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> *Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.*



Low room capacity and that most people don’t charge friends for an additional 30 days of FP booking window are limiting factors.


----------



## Sepo

If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*. For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
Question: I have a 5 night stay coming up but at present only 3 day tickets (e-tickets linked to MDE). On night one I have Christmas Party tix. For the remaining 4 days I want to make 4 days of FP+ selections. I do not think there is a mechanism to extend my 3 day tickets to 4 days with Guest services until I get there. Am I really stuck only able to book 3 days (instead of 4) of FPasses?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sepo said:


> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*. For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> Question: I have a 5 night stay coming up but at present only 3 day tickets (e-tickets linked to MDE). On night one I have Christmas Party tix. For the remaining 4 days I want to make 4 days of FP+ selections. I do not think there is a mechanism to extend my 3 day tickets to 4 days with Guest services until I get there. Am I really stuck only able to book 3 days (instead of 4) of FPasses?


Did you purchase your etickets directly from Disney or through your MDE account?

If so, you can call Ticketing and they can upgrade your ticket and update the data in your MDE account.


----------



## Sepo

hiroMYhero said:


> Did you purchase your etickets directly from Disney or through your MDE account?
> 
> If so, you can call Ticketing and they can upgrade your ticket and update the data in your MDE account.



Thank you. I purchased w undercover tourist (approved reseller w Disney) a few years ago.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sepo said:


> Thank you. I purchased w undercover tourist (approved reseller w Disney) a few years ago.


Unfortunately, you’ll need to upgrade when you arrive.


----------



## twodogs

mesaboy2 said:


> From Post #3, note last bullet:
> 
> 
> Low room capacity and that most people don’t charge friends for an additional 30 days of FP booking window are limiting factors.



So the number of friends who you can link and book FP for even though the friends are not staying onsite is the total capacity for whatever sized room you have booked?  For example, you book a room that has a capacity for 4 people, but only 2 are staying in the room. You could add 2 friends that are staying offsite, and book their FPs via your MDE at 60 days?  If true, it wouldn't be large numbers of FPs soaked up that way, but it is a loophole that I would not have thought of, and someone will always find and jump through the loophole.  If it is possible, it seems to defeat the purpose of giving a FP window advantage to onsite guests, if friends can also get the benefit (even if limited by room capacity).


----------



## hiroMYhero

twodogs said:


> So the number of friends who you can link and book FP for even though the friends are not staying onsite is the total capacity for whatever sized room you have booked?


As soon as the FP Booking window opens, any listed or linked person with valid tickets can book FPs. 

The room reservation “opens” the window; anyone, who is grouped with an onsite person at the time the FP is selected, shares the 60 day window.


----------



## twodogs

hiroMYhero said:


> As soon as the FP Booking window opens, any listed or linked person with valid tickets can book FPs.
> 
> The room reservation “opens” the window; anyone, who is grouped with an onsite person at the time the FP is selected, shares the 60 day window.



Wow.


----------



## twodogs

Guess I was naive to that option.  I can see why some FPs are harder to get than it seems they should be, at 60 days.


----------



## mesaboy2

I really don’t think it’s that big of a problem.  I’d rather Disney makes things easier for friends who travel to WDW at the same time but not stay together than worry about a tiny handful of people that might take advantage of such a small “loophole”.


----------



## ScrapYap

DISfirefighter said:


> Thanks for the replies. I hate to think that two 2-day tickets will go to waste.



Hi @DISfirefighter,

Once you have posted about 10 times (right, Hiro?), you'll be able to receive PMs.  I wanted to send you a link. 

Karrie


----------



## hiroMYhero

ScrapYap said:


> posted about 10 times (right, Hiro?), you'll be able to receive PMs


Correct!  

@DISfirefighter can post on the Tech Board to up their post count and after 10 posts, there’s a slight delay and then the ability to send/receive PMs is activated.


----------



## DisneyMichael

^Does anybody remember the LONNNNGGGG wait times when Anna & Elsa were in PFH?
Good thing I had fastpasses for that.


----------



## DisneyMichael

^and look at the wait times for Rapunzel and Cinderella back then.


----------



## twodogs

I am not familiar with all of the TOS, but I was thinking that having this option to add people to your 60 day FP window does de-value staying onsite somewhat for the guests that are staying onsite, thinking that one of the advantages of staying onsite is earlier access to FPs versus those staying offsite (or even day guests who are linked to others who are staying onsite).  I don't blame guests for using this option; I blame Disney for advertising one thing to onsite guests and charging a premium for it, and then actually having a system that allows something else.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> *This thread is not the place for judgment, debate, or argument* on the merits of the FastPass+ system.


^^From the initial post of this thread.

This FAQ thread is based on the TOS so discussion is not necessary for this fact-based assistance thread.


----------



## twodogs

Got it and thanks. Forgot this was the FAQ page.


----------



## laraashley4

I have already booked all 3 of our fast passes for one day, but am interested in changing one of them if it is available.  Is there anyway to check fast pass availability without canceling one of my already booked fast passes?


----------



## hiroMYhero

laraashley4 said:


> I have already booked all 3 of our fast passes for one day, but am interested in changing one of them if it is available.  Is there anyway to check fast pass availability without canceling one of my already booked fast passes?


Yes; in MDE, choose the FP you’d like to change and select Modify. You’ll see all the FPs that are available and aren’t blocked out by other pre-booked FPs.

If you don’t like anything that is available, just back out of the window and your FPs remain intact.


----------



## laraashley4

Thank you!


----------



## lark

hiroMYhero said:


> ^^From the initial post of this thread.
> 
> This FAQ thread is based on the TOS so discussion is not necessary for this fact-based assistance thread.



I'm very sorry to have opened this up with my question -- and I certainly wasn't trying to open up a discussion.  I was just wanting to make sure I was understanding the faq correctly and not start any trouble for what it's worth.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lark said:


> I'm very sorry to have opened this up with my question -- and I certainly wasn't trying to open up a discussion.  I was just wanting to make sure I was understanding the faq correctly and not start any trouble for what it's worth.


Your question was absolutely appropriate. That’s why this is the best thread in which to ask FP questions.


----------



## laraashley4

We are a group of 4 - 2 adults and a 5yo and 2yo. I currently have a fp for the 2 adults and 5 yo for splash mtn. If I cancel my fp and get a fp to meet Cinderella during that same time, can I still get a rider switch pass to ride splash mtn again with my 5 yo or do I need to keep my fp for splash to get rider switch? I know that either way all 4 of us would need to arrive at splash together to request the rider switch.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

laraashley4 said:


> We are a group of 4 - 2 adults and a 5yo and 2yo. I currently have a fp for the 2 adults and 5 yo for splash mtn. If I cancel my fp and get a fp to meet Cinderella during that same time, can I still get a rider switch pass to ride splash mtn again with my 5 yo or do I need to keep my fp for splash to get rider switch? I know that either way all 4 of us would need to arrive at splash together to request the rider switch.



Yes you can cancel your Splash FP and get the meet Cinderella FP.  Your RS pass for Splash will be good for up to 3 people to ride.


----------



## BeerMe

I really like FP+.  The best part is I got a FP for FoP for early December.


----------



## Galway

Hiya,

I would really appreciate your help. We have booked a 3 weeks trip. We have bought a 21 Day Magic your Way Disney Ticket from the UK. 

I am just trying to work out how the Fastpass process will work.

Our Itinerary is as follows: 

PART 1 - 2nd Jan - 7th Jan - Swan Hotel On-Site
PART 2 - 7th Jan - 13th Jan - Universal, Off site
PART 3 - 13th Jan - 23rd Jan - Poly Resort On-site

I know that the Fastpass Window for the Swan part of the Trip opens on 3rd of Nov. I know for sure that on the 3rd Nov, we will be able to organise Fastpasses for the Swan part of the Trip. My question is, will I also be allowed to book the Fastpasses for the Poly Trip then also, or will I have to wait until 14th Nov to book them? 

There is a chance that we could nip back to Disney on one of the Universal Days also. So will I be able to book Fastpasses for the 8th - 12th Jan also and if so, will that be within the 60 day period??

I have searched the Internet to find this information and haven't been able to find it. So I hugely appreciate any help you could give me. 

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## hiroMYhero

Galway said:


> My question is, will I also be allowed to book the Fastpasses for the Poly Trip then also, or will I have to wait until 14th Nov to book them?


Because your 60-day window will be rolling forward while you’re at Universal, be ready to book for Poly on November 13th.

The Swan Stay allows your Poly Stay FP booking to open 1 day early.



Galway said:


> So will I be able to book Fastpasses for the 8th - 12th Jan also and if so, will that be within the 60 day period??


60-days out from each park day during these dates will be when you can book.

You have a rolling window so you have to wait to book for each day. 

Or, wait until your Poly window opens and you can book for the Universal days.


----------



## Galway

Thanks hiroMYHERO, much appreciate your help. I had hoped it might be easier than that, but it's better to know. 

Oh wow, a day early, why is that I wonder?

I just realised that the time has changed now for Fastpass booking, I won't have to get up in the middle of the night this time, yippee


----------



## jlundeen

Hiro can you clarify my "rolling" FP dates...
Our trip that is coming up is from Oct 29 - Nov 4.  Then I have another trip booked starting Mar 3.  The FP 60 window SHOULD be 1/2/18 for the March trip - but since we'll be ending our fall trip on Nov 4, is the 60 day window rolling into the Mar trip window?  Will FP be able to be booked on 1/1/18?  Or am I mixed up?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Galway said:


> Thanks hiroMYHERO, much appreciate your help. I had hoped it might be easier than that, but it's better to know.
> 
> Oh wow, a day early, why is that I wonder?
> 
> I just realised that the time has changed now for Fastpass booking, I won't have to get up in the middle of the night this time, yippee


This post explains why Poly window opens a day early:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/page-163#post-58276190


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> but since we'll be ending our fall trip on Nov 4, is the 60 day window rolling into the Mar trip window?


As soon as you actually checkout of an onsite resort, your FP booking window associated with that Stay, closes.

Your March trip FP window opens up as scheduled - 60 days before your Check-in Date.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> As soon as you actually checkout of an onsite resort, your FP booking window associated with that Stay, closes.
> 
> Your March trip FP window opens up as scheduled - 60 days before your Check-in Date.


OK...thanks!  I figured I was messed up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> OK...thanks!  I figured I was messed up.


If you ever have 2 trips scheduled less than 60 days apart, then you’d benefit from the rolling. 

It’s a good reason to book a May 1st Trip.


----------



## Galway

That's so so great to know, thanks so so much for your help hiroMYHERO. 

Hugely appreciate it.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> If you ever have 2 trips scheduled less than 60 days apart, then you’d benefit from the rolling.
> 
> It’s a good reason to book a May 1st Trip.


YES!!!!  That's the logic I'll use to sell that idea!!!  I'm SURE my hubby would buy it!  HA HA HA....Thanks again for all your patience and answers!!

So it's the TRIP dates that need to be with 60 days, not a combination of trip date and FP window for next trip.  I think I've got it now!


----------



## lindsayjs

I wasn't sure where to put this question or how to word it to search. 
My dd is on the fence about a couple of our scheduled fp+ rides. If she decides not to ride should she still scan her band or just let it expire?
 She'll wait at the exit for any rides she opts out of.


----------



## Cluelyss

lindsayjs said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this question or how to word it to search.
> My dd is on the fence about a couple of our scheduled fp+ rides. If she decides not to ride should she still scan her band or just let it expire?
> She'll wait at the exit for any rides she opts out of.


Either way would work. If it's your 3rd FP, I'd recommend scanning so you can book your 4th right away (assuming you are in a tiered park).


----------



## lindsayjs

Cluelyss said:


> Either way would work. If it's your 3rd FP, I'd recommend scanning so you can book your 4th right away (assuming you are in a tiered park).


Thank you!


----------



## KittyKitty

I was booked in Preferred room at Pop when I did my FP's. I finally got another reservation for standard room. different res #. When I cancel the preferred room res, will I lose my FP's? It is outside of 30 days.

I am staying at WLV before this reservation, so was able to book FP at 60 days.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

KittyKitty said:


> I was booked in Preferred room at Pop when I did my FP's. I finally got another reservation for standard room. different res #. When I cancel the preferred room res, will I lose my FP's? It is outside of 30 days.
> 
> I am staying at WLV before this reservation, so was able to book FP at 60 days.
> 
> Thanks!


Your FPs remain intact because they are based on your linked tickets.


----------



## twodogs

lindsayjs said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this question or how to word it to search.
> My dd is on the fence about a couple of our scheduled fp+ rides. If she decides not to ride should she still scan her band or just let it expire?
> She'll wait at the exit for any rides she opts out of.



Another option would be to cancel just her FP in the app.  That would make it available for someone else to pick up if the window still had time in it.  Or, if someone in your party wanted to ride it twice and she didn't want to ride, they could use her Magic Band to use her FP (I **think** this is still allowed.).


----------



## brave321

Haven't seen this posted (though I haven't read the entire thread) so I'm gonna ask...
During peak times (I'm talking New Year's Eve and the days around that) how long do FP lines take for popular attractions?


----------



## mesaboy2

brave321 said:


> Haven't seen this posted (though I haven't read the entire thread) so I'm gonna ask...
> *During peak times (I'm talking New Year's Eve and the days around that) how long do FP lines take for popular attractions?*



No different than any other time of year.  From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *It is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.* This includes the most popular or lowest capacity attractions such as Avatar Flight of Passage or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.


----------



## brave321

mesaboy2 said:


> No different than any other time of year.  From Post #2:


Ok awesome! I figured that like with everything else at that time the wait would be longer. It's great to hear that it's not!


----------



## mesaboy2

brave321 said:


> Ok awesome! I figured that like with everything else at that time the wait would be longer. It's great to hear that it's not!



I have never heard that they increase the number of FPs during heavier crowds.  They need to keep the F in FP.


----------



## melanielll

I have a trip planned for the end of December into early January.  Because of reservation weirdness and of The Contemporary being essentially full during that time, I have three reservations that cover the time that I am going to be there.  One is Dec 29 through Jan 1.  One is Jan 1 through Jan 4. One is Jan 4 through Jan 8.  They are all linked and for the same class of room, so I am hoping to not have to change rooms.


My fast pass question is this:

Will I be able to book for the entire length of the trip when the first reservation hits 60 days?  Or will I have to wait until each one hits 60 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

melanielll said:


> Will I be able to book for the entire length of the trip when the first reservation hits 60 days?


Yes.


----------



## TJoanneT

Taking this into consideration:
*
Parks With FP Tiering
A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond. In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is not a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP in the same park faster.*


We will be arriving at HS at approximately 3 pm, and cannot arrive earlier. It will be our only day at HS. Our family would like to ride RNR and TSMM (both Tier A). I've booked a FP for 3-4 pm for RNR as the standby lines seem to be shorter than for TSMM. I did not book FPs for any Tier B attractions as the lines are all very short. Am I reading correctly that I must book and use all 3 FPs before being able to book an additional Tier A attraction? This seems silly...if so, I will book them prior to 3 pm and just let them lapse?


----------



## mesaboy2

TJoanneT said:


> Taking this into consideration:
> *
> Parks With FP Tiering
> A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond. In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is not a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP in the same park faster.*
> 
> 
> We will be arriving at HS at approximately 3 pm, and cannot arrive earlier. It will be our only day at HS. Our family would like to ride RNR and TSMM (both Tier A). I've booked a FP for 3-4 pm for RNR as the standby lines seem to be shorter than for TSMM. I did not book FPs for any Tier B attractions as the lines are all very short. *Am I reading correctly that I must book and use all 3 FPs before being able to book an additional Tier A attraction?* This seems silly...if so, I will book them prior to 3 pm and just let them lapse?



In the same park, yes.


----------



## TJoanneT

mesaboy2 said:


> In the same park, yes.


So...booking two Tier B FPs that we have no intention of using, and letting them lapse will allow us to book a FP for TSMM (if available) as soon as we scan into RNR?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TJoanneT said:


> So...booking two Tier B FPs that we have no intention of using, and letting them lapse will allow us to book a FP for TSMM (if available) as soon as we scan into RNR?


Yes. Book them for the morning and schedule the Tier 1 to open @ 2:30.

As soon as you enter the FP line, book your 4th FP.

There are steps in the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky.


----------



## preemiemama

TJoanneT said:


> So...booking two Tier B FPs that we have no intention of using, and letting them lapse will allow us to book a FP for TSMM (if available) as soon as we scan into RNR?


I will add that if you don't have any evening shows planned, you can ride TSMM from about an hour before through closing time with very little/no wait.


----------



## cmdg

Hi everyone, I just want to clarify. My friends have a reservation and package, I have an annual pass. But they could log on at their 60 day mark and also do fast passes for me (linked through MDE) even though I'll be added to their reservation the day we arrive?


----------



## hiroMYhero

cmdg said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to clarify. My friends have a reservation and package, I have an annual pass. But they could log on at their 60 day mark and also do fast passes for me (linked through MDE) even though I'll be added to their reservation the day we arrive?


Correct. You don’t need to be added onto their reservation for them to book your FPs.


----------



## weluvdisneyx4

I need some help.  We haven't been to Disney since the new FP+ program.  We will be staying on site for the 7 days of our vacation and then moving off site.  We just can't afford to stay on site the whole time.  We will be at the Disney parks the first part of the trip and the go to Universal for 2 days and have a rest day.  My question has to do with our last day.  We will be at the MK touring Tomorrowland for the 1st time of the trip that morning, so we will be needing FP for Space Mtn and Buzz Lightyear and Monsters Inc. if necessary.  When will I be able to make FP reservations for that last day?  I know it is 60 days out while we are on site, but what about after that?  I am getting confused with the rolling 60 days.

TIA for any help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

weluvdisneyx4 said:


> I need some help.  We haven't been to Disney since the new FP+ program.  We will be staying on site for the 7 days of our vacation and then moving off site.  We just can't afford to stay on site the whole time.  We will be at the Disney parks the first part of the trip and the go to Universal for 2 days and have a rest day.  My question has to do with our last day.  We will be at the MK touring Tomorrowland for the 1st time of the trip that morning, so we will be needing FP for Space Mtn and Buzz Lightyear and Monsters Inc. if necessary.  *When will I be able to make FP reservations for that last day? * I know it is 60 days out while we are on site, but what about after that?  I am getting confused with the rolling 60 days.
> 
> TIA for any help!


For your first 7 Days, you’ll book for your first 7 park days when your window opens.

When that rolling 60 day rolls to your last day, you’ll be able to book. So, exactly 60 days before your MK day, you can book your FPs.


----------



## KittyKitty

melanielll said:


> I have a trip planned for the end of December into early January. Because of reservation weirdness and of The Contemporary being essentially full during that time, I have three reservations that cover the time that I am going to be there. One is Dec 29 through Jan 1. One is Jan 1 through Jan 4. One is Jan 4 through Jan 8. They are all linked and for the same class of room, so I am hoping to not have to change rooms.



A little off topic, but I called Disney to convert my 2 reservations at Pop to 1 reservation. Same as you, consecutive dates with same type room, same guests. They had to send a request to another dept., but I was able to see the 1 reservation on MDE the same day.


----------



## Domestic_Disney_Dreams

thank you for this info


----------



## weluvdisneyx4

hiroMYhero said:


> For your first 7 Days, you’ll book for your first 7 park days when your window opens.
> 
> When that rolling 60 day rolls to your last day, you’ll be able to book. So, exactly 60 days before your MK day, you can book your FPs.



O.K.  Thanks.  Just so I make sure I am understanding, if our first day is June 10 we can book those FP on March 14 and then our last day I was talking about above which would be June 19 on March 23.  Am I figuring that correctly?  And we can go ahead and make the FP for our last day at 60 days out even tho we will be staying offsite then?


----------



## kmorlock

It’s 12:33 AM and we might be eligible for FP at 7AM.  Party of 7, Room only 1st night, next day package for 4 nights followed by DVC reservation 3 nights.  Just looked at new MDE Friday.  When I try to link any of the reservations to a guest, I’m getting “cannot locate that reservation #” or reservation is being managed by:”.  “ called GS MDE twice and both times told it was normal and everything will work on day 60.  Anyone else experience this?  I’m getting a little nervous.


----------



## hiroMYhero

weluvdisneyx4 said:


> O.K.  Thanks.  Just so I make sure I am understanding, if our first day is June 10 we can book those FP on March 14 and then our last day I was talking about above which would be June 19 on March 23.  Am I figuring that correctly?  And we can go ahead and make the FP for our last day at 60 days out even tho we will be staying offsite then?


60 days before June 10 is April 11.

60 days before June 19 is April 20. 
When the FP booking open window rolls forward you can book for June 19 on April 20th.

I’m not sure where you are coming up with March dates??


----------



## hiroMYhero

kmorlock said:


> It’s 12:33 AM and we might be eligible for FP at 7AM.  Party of 7, Room only 1st night, next day package for 4 nights followed by DVC reservation 3 nights.  Just looked at new MDE Friday.  When I try to link any of the reservations to a guest, I’m getting “cannot locate that reservation #” or reservation is being managed by:”.  “ called GS MDE twice and both times told it was normal and everything will work on day 60.  Anyone else experience this?  I’m getting a little nervous.


Yes, they gave you correct info.

They really should give out a Warning that people with packages should not open their FP booking area of MDE until 7:00a on their Booking day. The MDE info does not show all info until the exact moment your Booking Window opens at 7:00a.


----------



## kmorlock

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, they gave you correct info.
> 
> They really should give out a Warning that people with packages should not open their FP booking area of MDE until 7:00a on their Booking day. The MDE info does not show all info until the exact moment your Booking Window opens at 7:00a.



Thank you!


----------



## weluvdisneyx4

hiroMYhero said:


> I’m not sure where you are coming up with March dates??



Probably bc I was up way too late and counted wrong!  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

weluvdisneyx4 said:


> Probably bc I was up way too late and counted wrong!  Thanks for your help!!


You’re welcome! I always ask Siri who is great with dates and never appears to get tired.


----------



## kjennin3

Brief question, that I'm sure has been answered: 

My window to book FP opens this Wednesday. What time will I be able to log on and actually make the reservation? Will it be open at midnight Orlando time, or is it later (i.e. 6 A.M. Orlando time.)

TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

kjennin3 said:


> Brief question, that I'm sure has been answered:
> 
> My window to book FP opens this Wednesday. What time will I be able to log on and actually make the reservation? Will it be open at midnight Orlando time, or is it later (i.e. 6 A.M. Orlando time.)
> 
> TIA



7:00a ET, as mentioned at the top of Post #3.


----------



## kjennin3

mesaboy2 said:


> 7:00a ET, as mentioned at the top of Post #3.


Sorry. Totally read over it. Apologies.


----------



## twodogs

I'm sure this is in the 167 pages of this thread, but maybe someone can direct me as I can't find it easily currently...  I don't think it is on the first pages of the sticky, which I have read a bunch (as well as the other helpful FP sticky thread).  

If I have a room booked at Beach Club right now, and I make FPs with that reservation's FP window at 60 days, and then a discount comes up (for the exact same dates) at Poly or another onsite resort, and I want to change my room reservation to the Poly/other onsite resort (AFTER I have booked my FPs), will my originally booked FPs be cancelled?  These room only discounts are so crazy right now, and I am hoping to find something that is not rack rate (but will be the same dates of stay, as we already have flights and we are using last days left on Military tickets, which expire, so no flexibility on that end).  However, my 60 days FP window opens at the end of the week, and I am afraid that if I change to another onsite resort after they are booked, Disney will cancel my FPs if I cancel my current room only reservation??  Does anyone know what happens?  We will be onsite, same dates, no matter what.  Thanks all; I think I am getting an ulcer!


----------



## hiroMYhero

twodogs said:


> will my originally booked FPs be cancelled?


No. Your FPs remain because they are based on your linked tickets.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks so much for your quick reply!  I am a planner and try not to make changes to the resort after it's booked, and this is the first time I am going into 60 days without being sure which resort we will ultimately stay in.  Thank you again.  That eases my mind a lot.


----------



## ForeverAlice

I am considering a split stay (two resorts)one Jan 15-18 and the second Jan 18-21 but buying 5 day tickets with the first package. Will I only be able to book the first three days FP when the 60 day window opens or will all five be available at once? Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ForeverAlice said:


> will all five be available at once?


Yes. Be prepared to book FP for all 5.


----------



## skunis1

Ok so I think either i misunderstood or something is wrong.

I have a package for my family arriving 12/9 so today is our fastpass day.  My parents arrive the next day 12/10 so their window would open tomorrow.  I asked on another thread from like a year ago and was told that I could book everyone at the same time.

However, I tried that and it won't let me add my parents.  If I got wrong info then I would have just waited until tomorrow.  Now, not sure if I will be able to add my parents to the fastpasses or if the same ones will be available tomorrow. 

Ugh!


----------



## mesaboy2

skunis1 said:


> Ok so I think either i misunderstood or something is wrong.
> 
> I have a package for my family arriving 12/9 so today is our fastpass day.  My parents arrive the next day 12/10 so their window would open tomorrow.  I asked on another thread from like a year ago and was told that I could book everyone at the same time.
> 
> However, I tried that and it won't let me add my parents.  If I got wrong info then I would have just waited until tomorrow.  Now, not sure if I will be able to add my parents to the fastpasses or if the same ones will be available tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh!



Your parents can’t get FPs for any days or for just the first one (12/9)?  Are they linked to or listed on your account?


----------



## mfly

Thanks for this thread - it's extremely helpful. 

Are there lists anywhere of attractions that are FP+ only and Standby only?


----------



## doconeill

mfly said:


> Thanks for this thread - it's extremely helpful.
> 
> Are there lists anywhere of attractions that are FP+ only and Standby only?



Post #8 has a list of Fastpass+ attractions. If it isn't listed, it's standby only.

There are no attractions that are "FP+ only" that I recall.


----------



## virgo7598

Is there a way to view what Fast Pass times are available without canceling my already scheduled ones? I try to go in to view it and it gives me a message saying that I would have to remove a guest from my party (there are 2 of us). When I do that, it just takes me back to the calendar page?


----------



## hiroMYhero

virgo7598 said:


> Is there a way to view what Fast Pass times are available without canceling my already scheduled ones? I try to go in to view it and it gives me a message saying that I would have to remove a guest from my party (there are 2 of us). When I do that, it just takes me back to the calendar page?


Go to a booked FP and Select Modify. The system will show which rides have availability except for the ones that are blocked out by pre-booked FPs.


----------



## jjjones325

If I have 3 FP booked for Epcot now, can I cancel the last one before its window and schedule one at another park?  I know I have to do this on the day I'm in the parks and not beforehand.  I remember that if I start the day with just 2, I can schedule another park once I tap into the 1st FP.  Can't remember if after that first tap I can also cancel (or modify) a FP and book at another park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> can I cancel the last one before its window and schedule one at another park?


Yes. See the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky for park hopping steps.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thank you for this great site!

At MK for FP my 3rd is 11:55-12:55.  Should I push the earlier ones back farther in the day or is it better to get all 3 done as early as possible to get best shot at booking 4th FP?  

The early 2 are Pooh and Peter Pan so in FL.  I figured we quickly can move from one ride to another while lines are still low. 3rd is BTMRR


----------



## huskerfanatic7

is it really 7AM EST at the 60 day window I thought it was 8AM EST?


----------



## hiroMYhero

huskerfanatic7 said:


> is it really 7AM EST at the 60 day window I thought it was 8AM EST?


From the Booking section:
*The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*


----------



## iujen94

I really should know the answer to this...for my trip next week, I've got 3 FPs scheduled at AK for the morning, with plans to hop to Epcot in the afternoon. When I hop to Epcot and start making my 4th, 5th, etc. FP there, do I need to burn through 2 Epcot Tier 2s before I can make 2 Epcot Tier 1 FPs?  In other words, could Test Track be my 4th FP and Soarin' my 5th, or do I have to do two Epcot Tier 2s first?  Are the rules different with regard to tiering once you are in the "bonus" FPs?  Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

iujen94 said:


> I really should know the answer to this...for my trip next week, I've got 3 FPs scheduled at AK for the morning, with plans to hop to Epcot in the afternoon. When I hop to Epcot and start making my 4th, 5th, etc. FP there, do I need to burn through 2 Epcot Tier 2s before I can make 2 Epcot Tier 1 FPs?  In other words, could Test Track be my 4th FP and Soarin' my 5th, or do I have to do two Epcot Tier 2s first?  Are the rules different with regard to tiering once you are in the "bonus" FPs?  Thanks!



Once your first three are used, you can book ANY attraction that is available at any park - tiering no longer applies. You can only book one at a time though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

iujen94 said:


> I really should know the answer to this...for my trip next week, I've got 3 FPs scheduled at AK for the morning, with plans to hop to Epcot in the afternoon. When I hop to Epcot and start making my 4th, 5th, etc. FP there, do I need to burn through 2 Epcot Tier 2s before I can make 2 Epcot Tier 1 FPs?  In other words, could Test Track be my 4th FP and Soarin' my 5th, or do I have to do two Epcot Tier 2s first?  Are the rules different with regard to tiering once you are in the "bonus" FPs?  Thanks!


When you enter the FP#3 line at AK, book a Tier 1 at Epcot, if available. When in the Epcot FP line, book another Tier 1 etc.

The FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky has Tier 1 booking strategies.


----------



## iujen94

doconeill said:


> Once your first three are used, you can book ANY attraction that is available at any park - tiering no longer applies. You can only book one at a time though.





hiroMYhero said:


> When you enter the FP#3 line at AK, book a Tier 1 at Epcot, if available. When in the Epcot FP line, book another Tier 1 etc.
> 
> The FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky has Tier 1 booking strategies.



Oh good - I was hoping this was the case, but I started to second-guess myself. Thanks!


----------



## skunis1

mesaboy2 said:


> Your parents can’t get FPs for any days or for just the first one (12/9)?  Are they linked to or listed on your account?



They couldn't get any fast passes for the days they would be at the parks.  They get in the day after us and the system kept saying they had to be removed as they didn't have valid tickets.

Yes, their reservation is linked to my MDE account.

I got it all resolved with some Disney Magic.  Called Disney and the person I spoke to went in and added my parents to all the fast passes for the dates they will be in the parks.

So resolved but unhappy I got some bad information or misunderstood.


----------



## hiroMYhero

skunis1 said:


> They couldn't get any fast passes for the days they would be at the parks.  They get in the day after us and the system kept saying they had to be removed as they didn't have valid tickets.
> 
> Yes, their reservation is linked to my MDE account.
> 
> I got it all resolved with some Disney Magic.  Called Disney and the person I spoke to went in and added my parents to all the fast passes for the dates they will be in the parks.
> 
> So resolved but unhappy I got some bad information or misunderstood.


The people who have reported the same problem was when the name on the Resort Reservation didn’t match up exactly to the names on the linked MDE.

In those reported cases, Mr., Mrs., etc. were the noted problem.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

got up bright and early to book my FP's 60 days out and Avatar Flight of Passage was not available


----------



## twodogs

huskerfanatic7 said:


> got up bright and early to book my FP's 60 days out and Avatar Flight of Passage was not available



What day of your trip were you trying to get?


----------



## marciemi

huskerfanatic7 said:


> got up bright and early to book my FP's 60 days out and Avatar Flight of Passage was not available


I've been trying every day for the last 6 days and haven't had luck any of them at 60 days exactly (I'm using a current on-site reservation to open the window but was trying to get it for my mom visiting 60 days from now).  Today was my last attempt so I guess I'm just going to be watching and checking MDE frequently in the next couple months.


----------



## Rich M

Can anyone explain to me how FP+ works with child swap?  I have read that you can get different FP+ for each adult and use the child swap for the other adult.  How would this work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rich M said:


> Can anyone explain to me how FP+ works with child swap?  I have read that you can get different FP+ for each adult and use the child swap for the other adult.  How would this work?


Here’s a thread from last night:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-would-you-approach-fp-in-this-situation.3640134/


----------



## charleswise

I was at 60 days out yesterday and all of the FOP fast passes were gone when I attempted to get them.

Once the fast pass allocation for a ride is all used, is it worth constantly checking for fast passes for the next 2 months?  Or am I better off just waiting until a week or so before my trip and start looking then?


----------



## Stephy811

Charleswise, were you checking every day of your trip?  I book on Saturday and had hope of maybe getting one for our 4th or 5th day but reading this thread makes that even sound like a long shot.


----------



## charleswise

Stephy811 said:


> Charleswise, were you checking every day of your trip?  I book on Saturday and had hope of maybe getting one for our 4th or 5th day but reading this thread makes that even sound like a long shot.


We are only planning on going to AK on Monday so that was the only day I am checking.  If necessary, we'll get there at rope drop and wait it out.  I was just hoping to avoid the hours of waiting if possible lol.


----------



## Pdollar88

I'm planning on being in MK for the last two hours of park operation on 3/8. Can I book a FP for 7:30-8?  I know FP can't overlap, so I was hoping to do the following: 5:30-6:30 Attraction A, 6:30-7:30, Attraction B, and 7:30-8, Attraction C.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm planning on being in MK for the last two hours of park operation on 3/8. Can I book a FP for 7:30-8?  I know FP can't overlap, so I was hoping to do the following: 5:30-6:30 Attraction A, 6:30-7:30, Attraction B, and 7:30-8, Attraction C.


Yes. There are 30 minute FP return windows right before the park closes.


----------



## Pdollar88

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. There are 30 minute FP return windows right before the park closes.



Lovely. Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

charleswise said:


> I was at 60 days out yesterday and all of the FOP fast passes were gone when I attempted to get them.
> 
> Once the fast pass allocation for a ride is all used, is it worth constantly checking for fast passes for the next 2 months?  Or am I better off just waiting until a week or so before my trip and start looking then?


Absolutely keep checking. Just like dining, people drop FPs all the time.


----------



## charleswise

Cluelyss said:


> Absolutely keep checking. Just like dining, people drop FPs all the time.


Thanks!


----------



## skunis1

hiroMYhero said:


> The people who have reported the same problem was when the name on the Resort Reservation didn’t match up exactly to the names on the linked MDE.
> 
> In those reported cases, Mr., Mrs., etc. were the noted problem.



I can only pass along what the Disney representative told me.

He said that if there is a reservation (room or package) linked to your account and that reservation is more than 60 days out then FPs can not be made for those on that reservation.  This is regardless of the fact there is another reservation that has hit the 60 day mark.

The only way for it to work would be to have linked tickets only for my parents without any reservations.

This is right from Disney.


----------



## hiroMYhero

skunis1 said:


> I can only pass along what the Disney representative told me.
> 
> He said that if there is a reservation (room or package) linked to your account and that reservation is more than 60 days out then FPs can not be made for those on that reservation.  This is regardless of the fact there is another reservation that has hit the 60 day mark.
> 
> The only way for it to work would be to have linked tickets only for my parents without any reservations.
> 
> This is right from Disney.


Thanks for reporting this.

When FP booking began, that’s how it was originally set up. Then, last year, any secondary booked reservation - even packages - opened up. Now, it must have been tweaked back to the original parameters.

So, people who arrive after the original group of onsite guests shouldn’t book packages and should have separately linked tickets - the onsite reservation won’t matter.


----------



## Duck143

Fast Pass and Rider Swap question.  There will be 4 of us, 3 can ride FOP and my DS will be too small.  Should I book DH, DS (7) for FOP and get a RS and then book a FP+ for myself for a different time and get a RS then too, so we could potentially ride FOP 4 times?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> Fast Pass and Rider Swap question.  There will be 4 of us, 3 can ride FOP and my DS will be too small.  Should I book DH, DS (7) for FOP and get a RS and then book a FP+ for myself for a different time and get a RS then too, so we could potentially ride FOP 4 times?


Technically, your DS will ride 3 times. You and DH will only ride 2 times.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> Technically, your DS will ride 3 times. You and DH will only ride 2 times.


My parents and older brother will be there too.  Can you help me figure out the most beneficial way to split up the FOP FP+ using the RS for my DS (4).  I will be booking the FP+ for everyone, so trying to come up with a game plan for booking at least this one ride!  Myself, DH, DS(7), my Mom, Dad and brother all want to ride.  We can get RS for DS (4).  I appreciate your help hiro!!  For some reason, I can't come up with my own game plan here...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> My parents and older brother will be there too.  Can you help me figure out the most beneficial way to split up the FOP FP+ using the RS for my DS (4).  I will be booking the FP+ for everyone, so trying to come up with a game plan for booking at least this one ride!  Myself, DH, DS(7), my Mom, Dad and brother all want to ride.  We can get RS for DS (4).  I appreciate your help hiro!!  For some reason, I can't come up with my own game plan here...


With a large group and technically because you’re only suppose to show your little one only once, here’s a thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/rider-swap-questions-for-group-of-adults-and-one-baby.3637141/


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> With a large group and technically because you’re only suppose to show your little one only once, here’s a thread:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/rider-swap-questions-for-group-of-adults-and-one-baby.3637141/


Thank you.  We won't be in the parks all together all the time, so it might just be myself, DH, and our 2 DS.  Just trying to get a plan for booking prepared.  It's not the easiest booking for everyone and sometimes we split to different parks.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Shows like Rivers of Light, take a FP off your selections for the day? Bringing you down to 2, not being able to schedule a 4th until after the show?
Unlike the system in CA where a WOC FP does not count as a current FP it is a 'bonus'.

at 82 days and counting down!


----------



## hiroMYhero

QueenBeeMB said:


> Bringing you down to 2, not being able to schedule a 4th until after the show?


Correct. You can look for a 4th FP as soon as you enter the RoL amphitheater.


----------



## bwbuddy5

QueenBeeMB said:


> Shows like Rivers of Light, take a FP off your selections for the day? Bringing you down to 2, not being able to schedule a 4th until after the show?
> Unlike the system in CA where a WOC FP does not count as a current FP it is a 'bonus'.
> 
> at 82 days and counting down!



If I may jump in, we plan to do 3 things on our arrival day at AK, beginning around 7PM:  Navi River (saving FOP until later in the week), Safari, and Rivers of Light.  Is ROL worth it, if I don't have to worry about tying up a FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

bwbuddy5 said:


> If I may jump in, we plan to do 3 things on our arrival day at AK, beginning around 7PM:  Navi River (saving FOP until later in the week), Safari, and Rivers of Light.  Is ROL worth it, if I don't have to worry about tying up a FP?


We did something similar a few weeks ago:

KTTK at MK and then hopped to AK with FPs for Safari and FoP, then Tiffins , RoL FP, and then walk-on NRJ with a total of 10 minutes in the line.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

bwbuddy5 said:


> If I may jump in, we plan to do 3 things on our arrival day at AK, beginning around 7PM:  Navi River (saving FOP until later in the week), Safari, and Rivers of Light.  Is ROL worth it, if I don't have to worry about tying up a FP?



Seems to be worth it for late day arrivals, for Rope Drop, it doesn't. Just my opinion.


----------



## skunis1

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for reporting this.
> 
> When FP booking began, that’s how it was originally set up. Then, last year, any secondary booked reservation - even packages - opened up. Now, it must have been tweaked back to the original parameters.
> 
> So, people who arrive after the original group of onsite guests shouldn’t book packages and should have separately linked tickets - the onsite reservation won’t matter.



Exactly!  They are really trying to crack down on the so called "cheaters".  We even had a discussion about Rider Switch and how people are using that to game the system.  He said they are working on that as well.


----------



## hiroMYhero

skunis1 said:


> Exactly!  They are really trying to crack down on the so called "cheaters".  We even had a discussion about Rider Switch and how people are using that to game the system.  He said they are working on that as well.


It’s such a drawback for legitimate groups visiting the parks together but with different arrival dates.

Disney should do away with ‘packaged’ tickets to make booking FPs easier for all.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Okay, I think I've reread the posts on rolling windows too much and confused myself further 

We're arriving in about a month, staying for 10 nights. We have two trips planned within 60 days of our upcoming trip (trip 1).
Trip 2 is Wednesday to Saturday, then trip 3 begins the following Wednesday and lasts for 7 nights.
These are all onsite, and we have annual passes. The curse of the annual pass... frequent trips 

Our arrival day (for trip 1) is actually the FP+ booking day for trip 2, but we'll be flying the friendly skies when the booking window opens, so I'm not all that concerned. Actually we might be sitting in the gate area -- I'll need to check times again.

Do I have any rolling windows to be concerned about?
Basically, I thought I would begin making FP+ on trip 1's arrival day for trip 2, then a few days later the window would open for trip 3.

Lastly, we might cancel trip 2, and do trip 3 only. In this case, I don't need to worry about booking FP+ on trip 1's arrival day at all, because our next trip would begin about 67 days out, correct? I'll just need to book FP+ for trip 3 later during trip 1?



Editing for clarification: Trip 2 begins exactly 60 days after trip 1 begins. Trip 3 begins exactly 7 days after trip 2 begins.


----------



## hiroMYhero

earfulofmagic said:


> Do I have any rolling windows to be concerned about?


Because Trip#2 is within 60 days of Trip#1, the booking window for Trip#2 opens a day early...a 61 day booking window.

Trip#3 also has a 61 day booking window.

Be prepared to book your FPs a day earlier for Trip#2 & for #3 than what you’ve been thinking.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a question and I've tried searching but am not sure what to search for. It's not a split stay exactly. 
I am planning to stay one night before a week long cruise and two nights after. I am planning to buy the tickets with the first night pre-cruise but not use them until after the cruise. I would book the FP+ at 60 days out from the last two nights, right? I won't magically be able to do that 60 days before the first night? wishful thinking  thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hdrolfe said:


> I would book the FP+ at 60 days out from the last two nights, right?


You benefit from the rolling window of Stay#1 so you’ll book your FPs 1 day earlier for Stay#2... a 61-day booking window rather than 60 days before Check-in of Stay#2.


----------



## doubtingthomas6

just an FYI for anyone getting ready to start booking at the 60 day window, the earilest FOP is currently at day 63 monday 12/18 in the afternoon.   
I was a bit suprised to see some available that early.  I expect it wont last long.


----------



## ThistleMae

bwbuddy5 said:


> If I may jump in, we plan to do 3 things on our arrival day at AK, beginning around 7PM:  Navi River (saving FOP until later in the week), Safari, and Rivers of Light.  Is ROL worth it, if I don't have to worry about tying up a FP?


I thought ROL was really spectacular.  I liked it way better than Illuminations.  Maybe because it's new, it has that wow factor.  I did use a FP for it.  The seating is pretty immense but the FP section is closer to Pandora if you are thinking of hurrying over there afterwards.


----------



## huey578

Just double checking - we have 2 separate room reservations.   One under my name the other under my brother's name.  If I have everyone that is under his ressie on my MDE friends list.  I can make fast passes for all of us (i.e. both room reservations)?  We all have tickets attach to our profile IDs


----------



## hiroMYhero

huey578 said:


> Just double checking - we have 2 separate room reservations.   One under my name the other under my brother's name.  If I have everyone that is under his ressie on my MDE friends list.  I can make fast passes for all of us (i.e. both room reservations)?  We all have tickets attach to our profile IDs


As long as everyone is listed and has separately linked tickets, you’ll be able to book for everyone.

If your brother booked a package, his room reservation also needs to be linked and showing in your MDE.

Example: My MDE is linked to a DISer who will be staying at BLT. Even though I’m not traveling with them, I can see the BLT reservation in my MDE account


----------



## huey578

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as everyone is listed and has separately linked tickets, you’ll be able to book for everyone.
> 
> If your brother booked a package, his room reservation also needs to be linked and showing in your MDE.
> 
> Example: My MDE is linked to a DISer who will be staying at BLT. Even though I’m not traveling with them, I can see the BLT reservation in my MDE account


Thank you


----------



## caribbeandream

Questions about AK FP?  My sister and I have decided to skip Pandora, which is a Tier 1 FP.  Do I HAVE to  make a tier 1 FP reservation before moving on to the ones I really one in group 2?  And please, pretty please, do not try to convince us to ride anything in Pandora.  TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

caribbeandream said:


> Questions about AK FP?  My sister and I have decided to skip Pandora, which is a Tier 1 FP.  Do I HAVE to  make a tier 1 FP reservation before moving on to the ones I really one in group 2?  And please, pretty please, do not try to convince us to ride anything in Pandora.  TIA


You can pre~book 3 Tier 2 FPs in any park that has tiered FPs.


----------



## gemduncan

What does FOP stand for?

Also, how does the switch rider work? For example, DD is 8 years old and will want to do the Mt Everest ride. DH will rise it with her, but I hate roller coasters. If we got FP. Could DH and DD ride it twice (using my FP)?


----------



## siskaren

gemduncan said:


> What does FOP stand for?
> 
> Also, how does the switch rider work? For example, DD is 8 years old and will want to do the Mt Everest ride. DH will rise it with her, but I hate roller coasters. If we got FP. Could DH and DD ride it twice (using my FP)?



FOP is Flight of Passage, which is the new ride in Pandora in Animal Kingdom. Rider switch is for when a child is too short to ride - it allows each parent to ride without long waits (basically trading off who waits with the too-short child.) Your DD could use your FP to get a second ride, but she'd have to ride alone, since your DH wouldn't have a second FP.


----------



## Pdollar88

When visiting on an AP for the first time, do you just use your AP card to scan at the FP tapstiles? I have never had a Magic Band before, and if I activate my AP earlier than I originally intended, I may stay off-site.


----------



## mesaboy2

Pdollar88 said:


> When visiting on an AP for the first time, *do you just use your AP card to scan at the FP tapstiles?* I have never had a Magic Band before, and if I activate my AP earlier than I originally intended, I may stay off-site.



Yes.


----------



## CailinFig

I can’t seem to find my answer by searching for keywords...

If I am staying onsite for 6 nights, but only plan on purchasing a 4 day ticket to be used for the last 4 days of our trip how do my fast passes work?

Or will I only be allowed to make fast passes for 60+3 days since I am only purchasing 4 day tickets? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mesaboy2

CailinFig said:


> I can’t seem to find my answer by searching for keywords...
> 
> If I am staying onsite for 6 nights, but only plan on purchasing a 4 day ticket to be used for the last 4 days of our trip how do my fast passes work?
> 
> Or will I only be allowed to make fast passes for 60+3 days since I am only purchasing 4 day tickets? Thanks for your help!



Any 4 days of your 6-night stay.


----------



## CailinFig

mesaboy2 said:


> Any 4 days of your 6-night stay.



Thank you!


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Hi, was wondering if the experts could help.
I have an offsite  stay in Nov with 7 day tickets linked and FP booked for all 7 days.
Today is my 60 days to a package stay for 2 of us with 2 day tickets.  When I try to book the Dec FP I'm getting the message that max FP have been reached.
Not sure why the 2nd stay's package tickets aren't being recognized? My Dec dates opened at 7am.
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

5DisneyNuts said:


> Hi, was wondering if the experts could help.
> I have an offsite  stay in Nov with 7 day tickets linked and FP booked for all 7 days.
> Today is my 60 days to a package stay for 2 of us with 2 day tickets.  When I try to book the Dec FP I'm getting the message that max FP have been reached.
> Not sure why the 2nd stay's package tickets aren't being recognized? My Dec dates opened at 7am.
> Thanks!


If your check-in date is December 20th, MDE isn’t recognizing the packaged tickets.

If you haven’t tried the app to book your FPs, try that as there have been problems with the website.

If that doesn’t work, you’ll need to call.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

hiroMYhero said:


> If your check-in date is December 20th, MDE isn’t recognizing the packaged tickets.
> 
> If you haven’t tried the app to book your FPs, try that as there have been problems with the website.
> 
> If that doesn’t work, you’ll need to call.



Thanks! Correct checking in on 12/20.
I see both sets of tickets listed in MDE.
Tried both the app and website.

Guess I'll have to call, yuck.


----------



## Hundred Acre Woods

Today is my 60 day mark and I made my fastpass selections this morning.  I have reservations through Disney at Ft. Wilderness on my account.  We have decided not to camp over Christmas and made reservations through a travel agency for Boardwalk.  I did not receive my confirmation number until this afternoon.  If I link our our new confirmation number before cancelling my campsite reservations, will my fastpasses be cancelled?  I have thought about waiting until the 30 day mark, but I would hate to hold on the the campsite reservation for 30 more days.  I am sure someone could use it.  

Really the only reason I an concerned is that I was able to get fastpasses for FOP and I know that I would not be able to get them again if my selections were cancelled.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hundred Acre Woods said:


> If I link our our new confirmation number before cancelling my campsite reservations, will my fastpasses be cancelled


No. Your FPs remain intact. Cancel your campsite as soon as you can so that it opens up for someone else.


----------



## Hundred Acre Woods

hiroMYhero said:


> No. Your FPs remain intact. Cancel your campsite as soon as you can so that it opens up for someone else.



Thank you!


----------



## MarkyMouse

Is there a calculator that tells me when exactly is 60 days out?  I check in on Dec. 24.  Also, do I need to book at Midnight of the 6oth day out or a friend suggested that they have changed it to like 6 or 7am??


----------



## hiroMYhero

MarkyMouse said:


> Is there a calculator that tells me when exactly is 60 days out?  I check in on Dec. 24.  Also, do I need to book at Midnight of the 6oth day out or a friend suggested that they have changed it to like 6 or 7am??


I always ask Siri who uses a date calculator. Your FP booking day is Wednesday at 7:00a ET.

timeanddate.com is where you can plug in your check-in date and subtract  60 days.


----------



## MarkyMouse

hiroMYhero said:


> I always ask Siri who uses a date calculator. Your FP booking day is Wednesday at 7:00a ET.
> 
> timeanddate.com is where you can plug in your check-in date and subtract  60 days.



Thanks so much!  That's what I had figured but I wanted someone to verify for me.  And I didn't know about the 7am rule.


----------



## HandsofReiki

Help please.   

In My Disney Experience under fastpass, I am looking to  peruse what is left, and you know look for things like FOP.  I already have all my FP's for each day, and my understanding was "you just continue through all the warnings" until you get to the open fastpasses...  BUT, if I click on my day, say Dec. 8th, then click on the park, say, AK, it says, you already have FP's for this day, either remove from party..don't worry, all their FP's will remain intact, or cancel a FP to move forward.  And so I remove from the party and it just keeps cycling through this over and over...

I must be misunderstanding... I thought I could still look for FP's even if I was fully booked, just supposed to continue through the warnings?  But it won't let me do anything.  What am I doing wrong?  I can't even peruse.  Well, I can for a different park.  Say I have 3 for AK on the 8th, I can look for MK on the 8th.  But I am not going to be in MK on the 8th.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HandsofReiki said:


> Help please.
> 
> In My Disney Experience under fastpass, I am looking to  peruse what is left, and you know look for things like FOP.  I already have all my FP's for each day, and my understanding was "you just continue through all the warnings" until you get to the open fastpasses...  BUT, if I click on my day, say Dec. 8th, then click on the park, say, AK, it says, you already have FP's for this day, either remove from party..don't worry, all their FP's will remain intact, or cancel a FP to move forward.  And so I remove from the party and it just keeps cycling through this over and over...
> 
> I must be misunderstanding... I thought I could still look for FP's even if I was fully booked, just supposed to continue through the warnings?  But it won't let me do anything.  What am I doing wrong?  I can't even peruse.  Well, I can for a different park.  Say I have 3 for AK on the 8th, I can look for MK on the 8th.  But I am not going to be in MK on the 8th.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


If you’re checking for availability for the same park, you use Modify from one of your booked FPs. 

You only continue through the Warnings if checking for a different park.


----------



## HandsofReiki

My goodness THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iujen94

Hi!  I have a question about using APs to book FPs. On another thread, someone made the following comment:


"AP can have 7 days of FP, unless they have a resort stay booked. *The only time there are issues with this is when an AP holder has more than 1 resort stay booked in a short period of time. Say, 2 stays 45 days apart, and the total of the 2 is more than 7 days*."


The bolded language is what concerns me.  My kids (AP holders) are booked on a 7-day onsite resort stay in January and then a second 7-day onsite resort stay in February.  The last day of the January stay is 41 days before the first day of the February stay.  Am I going to have an issue booking their FPs for both of these trips?  Thanks!!


----------



## mesaboy2

iujen94 said:


> Hi!  I have a question about using APs to book FPs. On another thread, someone made the following comment:
> 
> 
> "AP can have 7 days of FP, unless they have a resort stay booked. *The only time there are issues with this is when an AP holder has more than 1 resort stay booked in a short period of time. Say, 2 stays 45 days apart, and the total of the 2 is more than 7 days*."
> 
> 
> The bolded language is what concerns me.  My kids (AP holders) are booked on a 7-day onsite resort stay in January and then a second 7-day onsite resort stay in February.  The last day of the January stay is 41 days before the first day of the February stay.  Am I going to have an issue booking their FPs for both of these trips?  Thanks!!



I think you might, yes.  APs don’t seem to mesh well with FPs and multiple stays.


----------



## hiroMYhero

iujen94 said:


> Hi!  I have a question about using APs to book FPs. On another thread, someone made the following comment:
> 
> 
> "AP can have 7 days of FP, unless they have a resort stay booked. *The only time there are issues with this is when an AP holder has more than 1 resort stay booked in a short period of time. Say, 2 stays 45 days apart, and the total of the 2 is more than 7 days*."
> 
> 
> The bolded language is what concerns me.  My kids (AP holders) are booked on a 7-day onsite resort stay in January and then a second 7-day onsite resort stay in February.  The last day of the January stay is 41 days before the first day of the February stay.  Am I going to have an issue booking their FPs for both of these trips?  Thanks!!


@AngiTN can address this and explain the total # of FPs that can be pre-booked. 

Then as a day of FPs is used during Trip#1, another day of FPs can be booked for Trip#2.


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> @AngiTN can address this and explain the total # of FPs that can be pre-booked.
> 
> Then as a day of FPs is used during Trip#1, another day of FPs can be booked for Trip#2.


Yeah, I think this is still how it's working too. 
I suggested @iujen94 pop over here to confirm that nothing had changed since the last time we had two longer, yet close together stays. Ours have all been shorter when they've been closer together. 
If no one here has seen anything about this changing, or been able to book more than 7 days over 2 trips, I'd assume the system still imposes the limit. 
And yes, the best way is to book FP for Trip 2 as you use the FP in Trip 1. Or book the 7 most important days, from whichever trip and then, as you use FP in trip 1 you can add in additional days, from whichever trip they need to be added to.
That way, if you want, you can book FP in both trips for the harder to get FP, like SDMT, FEA or FoP
And maybe it's all wrong and when you go to book the FP for the 2nd trip you can book all the days at once. 
So what I'd do is, when the window opens for trip 1, book FP for all days of the trip. When you go to book FP on trip 2, if it tells you that you have reached the limit of FP, go back to trip 1 and delete the FP for the days that are easiest to obtain, least important. Provided you have any days in Trip 2 that you want hard to get FP. Book the fewest days on trip 2 that you can, so you can book most of the days on trip 1. Each day you use a FP on trip 1, go and add additional days as needed. Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## dizneeat

AngiTN said:


> If no one here has seen anything about this changing, or been able to book more than 7 days over 2 trips, I'd assume the system still imposes the limit.



I hope I understood this correctly, but last August we had 8 nights, then 4 night cruise and another 7 nights after that, all on property. We are AP holders and I was able to book FPs for all our days for both trips (had to wait for the second window to open, but then I got FPs for 8 days = arrival and departure day as well - no rolling window, all days opened up).


----------



## AngiTN

dizneeat said:


> I hope I understood this correctly, but last August we had 8 nights, then 4 night cruise and another 7 nights after that, all on property. We are AP holders and I was able to book FPs for all our days for both trips (had to wait for the second window to open, but then I got FPs for 8 days = arrival and departure day as well - no rolling window, all days opened up).


Good news. Sounds like maybe it has changed


----------



## iujen94

dizneeat said:


> I hope I understood this correctly, but last August we had 8 nights, then 4 night cruise and another 7 nights after that, all on property. We are AP holders and I was able to book FPs for all our days for both trips (had to wait for the second window to open, but then I got FPs for 8 days = arrival and departure day as well - no rolling window, all days opened up).



Thank you so much for posting this!!  I found one other post of a person who had luck booking for two stays, so this gives me a lot of hope!!!


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

I apologize if this has been covered.  Read initial posts, but not all 172 pages.
I have reservations at the Swan, but they were made through Expedia.  Can I still book FP+ 60 days out?  The disney site does not seem to want to take my Expedia itinerary number to verify and link my hotel reservations.  
TIA!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

erikaluvsdisney said:


> I apologize if this has been covered.  Read initial posts, but not all 172 pages.
> I have reservations at the Swan, but they were made through Expedia.  Can I still book FP+ 60 days out?  The disney site does not seem to want to take my Expedia itinerary number to verify and link my hotel reservations.
> TIA!!!


You’ll need to call to get the Disney confirmation code for your reservations. I believe people call Swan for the code and then your FP booking window will open at your 60-day mark.


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll need to call to get the Disney confirmation code for your reservations. I believe people call Swan for the code and then your FP booking window will open at your 60-day mark.



Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## butterflymouse

Since Disney changed its policy on dogs, my family is seriously considering changing our original plans and now stay in the dog friendly hotels. I have our original reservation of 11 nights in a campsite but now also have a split stay type reservation to add up to 11 nights. I have two questions concerning this. We have things to finalize but my fastpass window opens in a few weeks. If I book fastpasses then cancel the reservation we don’t want to use, will my fastpasses be fine? I think I’ve read that they should, but I wanted to ask all you experts. My other question is if I go with the split stay and cancel the 11 night campsite before my fastpass window opens up, I will still be able to book all 11 nights of fastpasses at once, correct? My first reservation on the split stay is a package and the second one is room only, so I think I have that right. Just want someone to confirm I’m understanding that correctly.


----------



## hiroMYhero

butterflymouse said:


> If I book fastpasses then cancel the reservation we don’t want to use, will my fastpasses be fine?





butterflymouse said:


> go with the split stay and cancel the 11 night campsite before my fastpass window opens up, I will still be able to book all 11 nights of fastpasses at once,


Yes to both.


----------



## CJK

I successfully booked fast passes for a big family trip. Some family members are staying onsite, and some offsite. Since all accounts were linked, we were able to book together which is great. The onsite people are moving offsite for the final 4 days of the trip. Is it correct to assume that we should be able to book all fast passes for the remaining days with the rolling 60 day window? Also, we want to disconnect some of the accounts because people are doing separate rides due to the ages of the kids. When booking 4th and subsequent fast passes in the parks, we don't want to have the accounts linked with so many names would unnecessarily be listed. I just wanted to verify that it's okay to disconnect, and we won't lose any fast passes for the offsite family members? Someone kindly mentioned on this thread a few months ago that this should be okay, but I wanted to make sure this was still true in light of some of the recent changes. Is it safer to wait until the offsite guests are 30 days out from the trip before disconnecting? Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Is it correct to assume that we should be able to book all fast passes for the remaining days with the rolling 60 day window?


Yes. Once the window is open, anyone with tickets can book FPs as long as they are grouped with someone who is listed on the reservation.



CJK said:


> I just wanted to verify that it's okay to disconnect, and we won't lose any fast passes for the offsite family members?


Disconnect at anytime and all FPs remain intact.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> Disconnect at anytime and all FPs remain intact.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Pdollar88

I'm hoping to modify my existing FPs -- namely, to move up a FOP FP (ha, good luck to me). Is it possible to even see earlier times if I have other FP booked? I was trying to do this with NRJ but noticed that it didn't show me all the times available because I already had other FP booked then. Would I need to have empty slots for it to even display or book other FOP FP? I hate to cancel other FP just to hope for a better FOP FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm hoping to modify my existing FPs -- namely, to move up a FOP FP (ha, good luck to me). Is it possible to even see earlier times if I have other FP booked? I was trying to do this with NRJ but noticed that it didn't show me all the times available because I already had other FP booked then. Would I need to have empty slots for it to even display or book other FOP FP? I hate to cancel other FP just to hope for a better FOP FP.


That’s correct. The system will not show you any slots that are booked with other FPs.


----------



## CJK

Sorry, another question!! We will be in Disney, starting on Feb. 13th - staying onsite. Some friends are staying offsite, arriving on Feb. 11th. Our accounts are linked. When our FP window opens for our Feb. 13th stay, will we also be able to book FP's for our friends who will be there Feb. 11th & 12th, or only for the 13th onward?


----------



## Cluelyss

CJK said:


> Sorry, another question!! We will be in Disney, starting on Feb. 13th - staying onsite. Some friends are staying offsite, arriving on Feb. 11th. Our accounts are linked. When our FP window opens for our Feb. 13th stay, will we also be able to book FP's for our friends who will be there Feb. 11th & 12th, or only for the 13th onward?


Only the 13th onward at 60 days, as your window will only open up the days of your onsite stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Sorry, another question!! We will be in Disney, starting on Feb. 13th - staying onsite. Some friends are staying offsite, arriving on Feb. 11th. Our accounts are linked. When our FP window opens for our Feb. 13th stay, will we also be able to book FP's for our friends who will be there Feb. 11th & 12th, or only for the 13th onward?


Yes because the window includes all 60 days leading up to your Check-in and checkout date.

You will have to Select yourself and then deselect yourself to give your onsite friends that booking opportunity.


----------



## CJK

Oh, okay, thanks! So it should work then? Our friends will be thrilled!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Oh, okay, thanks! So it should work then? Our friends will be thrilled!


It will work as long as you Select an onsite person to access the open window and then ‘deselect’ them before moving to the date and park selection.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> It will work as long as you Select an onsite person to access the open window and then ‘deselect’ them before moving to the date and park selection.


Perfect, thank you! We have AP's, so this should work out fine. I'm new at figuring out how to book FP's with onsite AND offsite folks together, so this thread has been invaluable. Thanks again!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Perfect, thank you! We have AP's, so this should work out fine. I'm new at figuring out how to book FP's with onsite AND offsite folks together, so this thread has been invaluable. Thanks again!


On the app, it’s easy to book for offsite and onsite guests. Then, after their FPs are chosen for the 11th and 12th, Change Party and remove the onsite guest from the 11th and 12th.

With your APs, you can book for the onsite length of Stay but if you are at or beyond your 7-day max of AP FPs, you won’t be able to book for the offsite days even with the rolling window.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> With your APs, you can book for the onsite length of Stay but if you are at or beyond your 7-day max of AP FPs, you won’t be able to book for the offsite days even with the rolling window.


Thanks! We also have old park tickets linked to MDE in addition to AP's, so hopefully we won't run into that 7 day maximum.


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> That’s correct. The system will not show you any slots that are booked with other FPs.



I've noticed when booking/changing FP in the last week or so that some of the FP times shown have a box around them and a note that says "you already have a FP booked at this time."  So it seems to be letting me know that a given FP time is available for that attraction, but I can't book it because I've already booked a conflicting FP.  There was even one that seemed to be outside of one of our FP windows - then I realized that it was a FP for a show, and the show time conflicted with an existing FP window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> I've noticed when booking/changing FP in the last week or so that some of the FP times shown have a box around them and a note that says "you already have a FP booked at this time."  So it seems to be letting me know that a given FP time is available for that attraction, but I can't book it because I've already booked a conflicting FP.  There was even one that seemed to be outside of one of our FP windows - then I realized that it was a FP for a show, and the show time conflicted with an existing FP window.


Thanks!  It’s probably so someone can cancel if they really want one that’s available.


----------



## Pdollar88

One more FP question. I have no faith that everyone in my party will actually go through with some of the scarier rides. For example -- if Space Mountain is our last scheduled FP for the day and one of them decides not to ride - can I transfer their FP to my account? I'll have already used my three for the day. I'm just paranoid because I don't want to accidentally break any rules.


----------



## CarolynFH

Pdollar88 said:


> One more FP question. I have no faith that everyone in my party will actually go through with some of the scarier rides. For example -- if Space Mountain is our last scheduled FP for the day and one of them decides not to ride - can I transfer their FP to my account? I'll have already used my three for the day. I'm just paranoid because I don't want to accidentally break any rules.



I think that what most people do in that case is just use the non-rider's MB (or ticket if they don't have a MB) to enter and go through the FP queue.  That assumes you don't want to change the non-rider's FPs (cancel the scary ride and book something else for them).

ETA: As long as the non-rider is in the park already, you won't be breaking any rules.


----------



## Pdollar88

CarolynFH said:


> I think that what most people do in that case is just use the non-rider's MB (or ticket if they don't have a MB) to enter and go through the FP queue.  That assumes you don't want to change the non-rider's FPs (cancel the scary ride and book something else for them).



I thought about that - I was hesitant just because they'll likely be using the charging privileges on the band and/or we may split up for a longer period of time than just the duration of the ride.

But I'll suggest that to them if the time comes. I just like options, but I also don't want to anger the Disney Tiki gods with accidental FP rule-breaking.


----------



## jjjones325

Assuming this is okay:  Let's say I have FP scheduled for a ride, I arrive there, and the standby line is minimal.  Couldn't I just do standby and then modify that FP to another, assuming I follow all tiering rules?  Figure I would only want to do this if that occurred during my 1st or 2nd FP as if it was my 3rd (or later), I could just use FP and immediately look for a 4th, etc.


----------



## Duck143

jjjones325 said:


> Assuming this is okay:  Let's say I have FP scheduled for a ride, I arrive there, and the standby line is minimal.  Couldn't I just do standby and then modify that FP to another, assuming I follow all tiering rules?  Figure I would only want to do this if that occurred during my 1st or 2nd FP as if it was my 3rd (or later), I could just use FP and immediately look for a 4th, etc.


I think you can change your FP for anything at anytime if it's available.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> Assuming this is okay:  Let's say I have FP scheduled for a ride, I arrive there, and the standby line is minimal.  Couldn't I just do standby and then modify that FP to another, assuming I follow all tiering rules?  Figure I would only want to do this if that occurred during my 1st or 2nd FP as if it was my 3rd (or later), I could just use FP and immediately look for a 4th, etc.


Yes, you can Modify or even Cancel and rebook. Agree it’s best to tap and use the FP#3 especially if you’re trying to repeat a Tier 1.


----------



## Cluelyss

CarolynFH said:


> I've noticed when booking/changing FP in the last week or so that some of the FP times shown have a box around them and a note that says "you already have a FP booked at this time."  So it seems to be letting me know that a given FP time is available for that attraction, but I can't book it because I've already booked a conflicting FP.  There was even one that seemed to be outside of one of our FP windows - then I realized that it was a FP for a show, and the show time conflicted with an existing FP window.


I’ve only seen that box/alert when booking a new FP, not when modifying. Would be great if they offered that functionality when modifying, too.


----------



## HerbivoreMom

Just want to chime in here to say THANK YOU FOR THE FAQ
It answered many of my questions


----------



## hrdcor32

Thanks for the great FAQ, I may get through most of it before I can book on 11/22!


----------



## hiroMYhero

hrdcor32 said:


> Thanks for the great FAQ, I may get through most of it before I can book on 11/22!


 to DISboards and @mesaboy2’s FAQ!

Just read through all of @mesaboy2’s first few posts.  Focus on the booking post, the strategies post, and the priorities post.

And if you have any questions, please post and someone will assist you!


----------



## Kevin Chalmers

Question on FP+ selections.

Due to needing to cancel our reservation back in September due to the hurricane, Disney has given us fast passes for "Multiple Experiences" that are valid for the fast passes we had already set for the specific rides and can be used anytime, any day throughout our rescheduled timeframe and do not need to be pre-booked.  These "Multiple Experiences" are Small World, Peter Pan, BT Railroad, Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Na'vi River, Kilimanjaro Safari, Festival of Lion King, Tomorrowland Speedway, Space Mountain, Enchanted Tales with Belle and Monsters, Inc Laugh Floor.  So, basically we had everything planned out.  Originally, we had 4day Park Hopper and were only going to MK and AK.  Now, we have 5day and are going to include Epcot, with 3 days at MK and one day at the other two.  Our party is 3 adults and 3 kids (6, 4 and 4).

Now, my question has to do with our new plan.  From what I've read on various blogs and the like, it is very possible that if I schedule a new FP for a ride I have a "Multiple Experience" FP for, that instead of the new FP, the "Multiple Experience" FP will be used.  Obviously, if that happens, it would throw a wrench into any time-based plans for the new FP unless we wanted to ride back to back.  Does anyone have any further input on how these "Multiple Experience" FP are used versus a time-based FP if we wanted to schedule another FP for a ride we already have one of these for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kevin Chalmers said:


> Question on FP+ selections.
> 
> Due to needing to cancel our reservation back in September due to the hurricane, Disney has given us fast passes for "Multiple Experiences" that are valid for the fast passes we had already set for the specific rides and can be used anytime, any day throughout our rescheduled timeframe and do not need to be pre-booked.  These "Multiple Experiences" are Small World, Peter Pan, BT Railroad, Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Na'vi River, Kilimanjaro Safari, Festival of Lion King, Tomorrowland Speedway, Space Mountain, Enchanted Tales with Belle and Monsters, Inc Laugh Floor.  So, basically we had everything planned out.  Originally, we had 4day Park Hopper and were only going to MK and AK.  Now, we have 5day and are going to include Epcot, with 3 days at MK and one day at the other two.  Our party is 3 adults and 3 kids (6, 4 and 4).
> 
> Now, my question has to do with our new plan.  From what I've read on various blogs and the like, it is very possible that if I schedule a new FP for a ride I have a "Multiple Experience" FP for, that instead of the new FP, the "Multiple Experience" FP will be used.  Obviously, if that happens, it would throw a wrench into any time-based plans for the new FP unless we wanted to ride back to back.  Does anyone have any further input on how these "Multiple Experience" FP are used versus a time-based FP if we wanted to schedule another FP for a ride we already have one of these for?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In your MDE account, are these Multiple Experience FPs loaded in at 3 per day?

For other types of “Anytime FPs,” they would automatically be deducted if a time-based FP was not used within the exact 1-hour Return Window - no grace periods allowed.

With your “Anytime” FPs being earmarked for specific rides, it seems the FP system will deduct them first. You may have to develop a plan to use your 3 Anytimes before your first use of any pre-booked FP. Basically you have to plan 3 Anytimes followed by 3 pre-booked... not bad... Thanks, Irma!


----------



## Wubar

I currently have a room and ticket package booked at Pop for January 2018. FP+ booking date (60 days out) is in about 2 weeks.  I got the 5 day parkhopper with an extra day "free" promotion, but after looking at offers outside of Disney, I should be able to get a better rate on tickets.  If I decide to cancel the Disney tickets, keep the room, and buy tickets from an outside broker like UT or Mousesavers, as long as I have a code to link them to my MDE before the 60 day booking date, I should be fine to book FP+ when the window opens, correct? The 60 day window is for guests staying at a disney resort, regardless of whether they purchased their tickets directly from Disney or not?


----------



## mesaboy2

Wubar said:


> I currently have a room and ticket package booked at Pop for January 2018. FP+ booking date (60 days out) is in about 2 weeks.  I got the 5 day parkhopper with an extra day "free" promotion, but after looking at offers outside of Disney, I should be able to get a better rate on tickets.  If I decide to cancel the Disney tickets, keep the room, and buy tickets from an outside broker like UT or Mousesavers, as long as I have a code to link them to my MDE before the 60 day booking date, I should be fine to book FP+ when the window opens, correct? The 60 day window is for guests staying at a disney resort, regardless of whether they purchased their tickets directly from Disney or not?



Correct.


----------



## Wubar

mesaboy2 said:


> Correct.


Thank you so much for your prompt response!


----------



## Wubar

Wubar said:


> I currently have a room and ticket package booked at Pop for January 2018. FP+ booking date (60 days out) is in about 2 weeks.  I got the 5 day parkhopper with an extra day "free" promotion, but after looking at offers outside of Disney, I should be able to get a better rate on tickets.  If I decide to cancel the Disney tickets, keep the room, and buy tickets from an outside broker like UT or Mousesavers, as long as I have a code to link them to my MDE before the 60 day booking date, I should be fine to book FP+ when the window opens, correct? The 60 day window is for guests staying at a disney resort, regardless of whether they purchased their tickets directly from Disney or not?



Does anyone know if Disney would have an issue with my decision to cancel the tickets and just keep the room, and can I do that online or do I need to call them? I know what the price of the room would be separately, just having priced it out.  I'm wondering if Disney would charge me a higher room price if I "unbundle" my reservation, or if I should book another separate reservation with room only and cancel the other package reservation...


----------



## doconeill

Wubar said:


> Does anyone know if Disney would have an issue with my decision to cancel the tickets and just keep the room, and can I do that online or do I need to call them? I know what the price of the room would be separately, just having priced it out.  I'm wondering if Disney would charge me a higher room price if I "unbundle" my reservation, or if I should book another separate reservation with room only and cancel the other package reservation...



A room and ticket package is a particular kind of deal. They can rebook you without tickets, but it would be subject to the pricing and deals for a room only at that point in time.


----------



## RocketCityMama

I read the faq but am still slightly confused.  We have not been to Wdw since they started the fp+. We are staying onsite at POR for a week then moving offsite to Orange Lake for a week.  Currently have 10 days booked at POR but will change soon once I get confirmation for Orange Lake.   I know I can book my fp for onsite 60 days out (currently March 29 based on our booking dates), but can I make fp selections for the offsite stay at this point or do I have to wait until I hit 30 days? The way it's worded in the faq confuses me, but that's easy LOL


----------



## hiroMYhero

RocketCityMama said:


> can I make fp selections for the offsite stay at this point or do I have to wait until I hit 30 days?


For your offsite days, you’ll benefit from your 60-day FP booking window rolling forward each day.

60 days before each offsite park day you can book FPs for that specific day.

See the Split Stay section at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## KyGirl

We usually do two days of FPs at Epcot so I can at least count on getting two of the Tier 1 FPs.  This year though, we are going to try to do one loooong day there and get two days of FPs at AK so we can get one for each of the Pandora rides.  Anyway, that means that I'm more interested than ever in trying to grab those 4th (and maybe even 5th!) FPs for the other two big rides.  I'm going with FEA in advance, then prioritizing TT then Soarin.

We are not rope droppers (and yes I KNOW that it is the most wonderful miraculous thing since they invented Christmas but I am not up to having that battle with my family on vacation, so we will continue to be one of the reasons that it is so great for everybody else.  You're welcome!  And I envy you!).  I was thinking about booking a 9:00, a 10:00, and an 11:00 and just skipping the 9:00 completely and letting it expire then doing the 10:00 at Spaceship Earth and the 11:00 at FEA and then start looking for those elusive TT or Soarin FPs immediately after we scan our bands at Frozen.  

So, now to an actual question!  Will this work?  I was reading on the top pages that it would but then there was a mention of the system letting you rebook any "missed" FPs after the window had closed.  And that's not what I want because I want to start trying for more Tier 1s.  I want that 9:00am FP for Mission Space or whatever to just go away but nobody will be there to walk over and scan the bands.  Am I maybe misreading that?  I do know that cancelling it would not work.  I'm sure there are a million posts that ask this but I couldn't find one that answered it explicitly.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

KyGirl said:


> Will this work?


Yes. Read the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky where the tips for booking a 2nd Tier 1 FP by allowing 1 or more to expire.


----------



## turning into fanatic

Do I need to schedule all 3 Fastpasses before I enter, or can I check throughout the day to see if anything becomes available. Example:  I have FP for Na’vi, Safari, and EE but would rather have one for FOP. Can I cancel Na’vi and check throughout day that we’re in park to see if any come available for FOP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

turning into fanatic said:


> Do I need to schedule all 3 Fastpasses before I enter, or can I check throughout the day to see if anything becomes available. Example:  I have FP for Na’vi, Safari, and EE but would rather have one for FOP. Can I cancel Na’vi and check throughout day that we’re in park to see if any come available for FOP?


It’s easier to go to the Na’vi FP and Modify it to look for FoP. That way you don’t lose it if FoP isn’t available.


----------



## turning into fanatic

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s easier to go to the Na’vi FP and Modify it to look for FoP. That way you don’t lose it if FoP isn’t available.


Honestly, I’d rather lose the Na’vi one, my Na’vi one is in the morning and then I’d have to wait until I’ve used the rest to try and get FOP. I just wanted to make sure that it’s possible to select the third one the day you’re in the park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

turning into fanatic said:


> Honestly, I’d rather lose the Na’vi one, my Na’vi one is in the morning and then I’d have to wait until I’ve used the rest to try and get FOP. I just wanted to make sure that it’s possible to select the third one the day you’re in the park.


Yes, and if you want a better open time, Cancel all 3 for the best chance of FoP popping up. 

Check late each night or really early in the morning to see if Disney has dropped canceled FoP FPs back into the system.


----------



## ali2083

I know this is ill advised, but has anyone ever not booked FP+? I have a 9 day stay coming up in the Spring and a few family members have always stated in the past they don't want to be scheduled on their vacation, meaning they don't want to be told where they're going each day based on FP. Is it a terrible idea to not do them, or just do one or two of the big ones? If I booked just one per day what happens to same day FP, can I still book them? (if anything is available..)

All of this being said I'm still booking them for myself even if its just me because I know there is stuff I don't want to miss.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ali2083 said:


> I know this is ill advised, but has anyone ever not booked FP+? I have a 9 day stay coming up in the Spring and a few family members have always stated in the past they don't want to be scheduled on their vacation, meaning they don't want to be told where they're going each day based on FP. Is it a terrible idea to not do them, or just do one or two of the big ones? If I booked just one per day what happens to same day FP, can I still book them? (if anything is available..)
> 
> All of this being said I'm still booking them for myself even if its just me because I know there is stuff I don't want to miss.
> 
> Thanks!


If you’re booking for yourself anyway, book for everyone else. The others don’t have to join you in using their FPs but at least the FPs are there. 

FPs can be Modified or Canceled ‘day of’ and others booked in their place.


----------



## mousemagicz

Thanks so much for this FAQ - I haven't been to WDW in 4+ years so the FP system is a bit confusing.

My family and I are going to WDW in December and have reservations at the Boardwalk. We're planning to get tickets when we arrive.

Since we're staying at a WDW hotel, but don't have the tickets yet, can we start booking FPs? Or do we have to wait until we actually purchase the tix? We already have accounts set up in the MyDisneyExperienceApp. Can I get by with just using the hotel confirmation number to book FPs?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mousemagicz said:


> Since we're staying at a WDW hotel, but don't have the tickets yet, can we start booking FPs?


You must have your tickets linked to your MDE Profiles to be able to book FPs. 

Without tickets, to MDE, your family looks like a group of people staying at a hotel with no plans to enter a park.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I realize the answers to these questions are likely in this topic, but I'm not wanting to search through pages and pages for the answers.

Are the FP+ times on the hour or on the half hour? And if a park opens at 9am, when is the first FP+ available?


----------



## mesaboy2

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I realize the answers to these questions are likely in this topic, but I'm not wanting to search through pages and pages for the answers.
> 
> Are the FP+ times on the hour or on the half hour? And if a park opens at 9am, when is the first FP+ available?



FPs are offered in 5-minute increments and are available for all of normal park hours in almost all cases.

The second paragraph of Post #1 points out, even emphasizes, how it is not necessary to read through pages and pages to find answers to most questions.


----------



## doconeill

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I realize the answers to these questions are likely in this topic, but I'm not wanting to search through pages and pages for the answers.
> 
> Are the FP+ times on the hour or on the half hour? And if a park opens at 9am, when is the first FP+ available?



Depends on the attraction, but most are at 5 minute increments throughout the day. And they typically start the first FP+ slots with the regular park open time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So if we rope dropped Na'vi River Journey and FP+ Flight of Passage, we could try to make that booking for 9:30-10:30am?  How long do you think the FP+ line wait time would be at rope drop for Flight of Passage?

We are going the first week of February, so hopefully crowds will be managable.


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> - *It is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.* This includes the most popular or lowest capacity attractions such as Avatar Flight of Passage or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Awesome, thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoops! I should post this in the Strategies thread instead.

One last question. How does this plan look like, assuming we can get our FP+ for similar times:

9:00-9:20am – RD: Na’vi River Journey
9:30-10:30am – FP #1: Flight of Passage
10:45am – Head to Dinoland
11:00-12:00pm – FP #2: Dinosaur, then get in line for Nemo
12:00pm – Finding Nemo (40 mins.) (11, 12, 1, 3, 4pm)
1:00pm – Lunch at Flame Tree BBQ
1:30pm – Head to Africa, Visit Tree of Life
1:00-2:00pm – FP #3: Kilimanjaro Safari (22 mins.)
3:30pm – Get in line for Lion King
4:00pm – Festival of the Lion King (30 mins.) (10am-6pm, on the hour)
4:30pm – Head to Asia (start at the end, work way back)
4:45-6:00pm – Expedition Everest, Jungle Trek, Flights of Wonder)
6:00pm – Dinner at Yak & Yeti Local Food Café
6:30pm – Tree Awakening (every 10 mins.)
6:45pm – Back to Pandora (visit at night) - DO WE NEED MORE TIME THEN 45 MINS. AT NIGHT?
7:30pm – Oasis Exhibits
8:00pm – Park Closes

I was looking at dropping Rivers of Light as I hear the seating is crappy for standby and you have to get in line very early.  And finally, I read the show wasn't really worth all the effort.

Thoughts?


----------



## sixfeetandi

Do you recommend FP+ for Indiana Jones Stunt Show while marathon weekend ? Its my first visit. I visited Disneyland in france very often so i want to see every attraction i cannot see at Disneyland Paris.


----------



## hiroMYhero

sixfeetandi said:


> Do you recommend FP+ for Indiana Jones Stunt Show while marathon weekend ? Its my first visit. I visited Disneyland in france very often so i want to see every attraction i cannot see at Disneyland Paris.


You won’t need it. They usually keep loading in guests up until the show begins.


----------



## sixfeetandi

hiroMYhero said:


> You won’t need it. They usually keep loading in guests up until the show begins.


Thank you. I changed my FP to Star Tours


----------



## hiroMYhero

sixfeetandi said:


> Thank you. I changed my FP to Star Tours


Good choice!


----------



## megs1313

is there *any* chance at all that the FP window will open earlier than 7am EST??? I hate that I have to get up at 6am, but I'm doing it. Last time, it was open earlier, but that was a year ago. Is there any reason for me to give tonight a shot? TIA!


----------



## Duck143

megs1313 said:


> is there *any* chance at all that the FP window will open earlier than 7am EST??? I hate that I have to get up at 6am, but I'm doing it. Last time, it was open earlier, but that was a year ago. Is there any reason for me to give tonight a shot? TIA!


I think FP+ are at 7am and ADR's are at 6am.  I don't think they release either any moment earlier.


----------



## WillowRain

I am making my touring plans right now. We have ADR at BOG for 8 am on MLK day. It's saying that the wait for 7D will be 30 mins by 845. Can I get a FP+ for before 9 since that's official park opening? Will they let you on rides before then? What do I do?


----------



## mesaboy2

WillowRain said:


> I am making my touring plans right now. We have ADR at BOG for 8 am on MLK day. It's saying that the wait for 7D will be 30 mins by 845. *Can I get a FP+ for before 9 since that's official park opening?* Will they let you on rides before then? What do I do?





mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs can be scheduled only during regular park hours*, including the first and last hours of operation. All FP attractions can be scheduled for any part of the regular day, except Frozen Ever After which does not allow FPs before 11:00a.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

WillowRain said:


> I am making my touring plans right now. We have ADR at BOG for 8 am on MLK day. It's saying that the wait for 7D will be 30 mins by 845. Can I get a FP+ for before 9 since that's official park opening? Will they let you on rides before then? What do I do?


If you finish eating breakfast by 8:45 and walk to 7DMT there will be a minimal wait.  You won't need a FP for this early in the day IMHO.

ETA:  UNLESS!  Disney decides to change opening time for MK that day and pushes it to 8:00 instead of 9:00.


----------



## WillowRain

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> If you finish eating breakfast by 8:45 and walk to 7DMT there will be a minimal wait.  You won't need a FP for this early in the day IMHO.
> 
> ETA:  UNLESS!  Disney decides to change opening time for MK that day and pushes it to 8:00 instead of 9:00.



Does that happen often?


----------



## jlundeen

WillowRain said:


> Does that happen often?


Not MK, but did happen to us us at AK last week...we had hoped to be there for rope drop 9:00 AM opening.  We got there a bit before 8:30, and by the time we got to the main turnstiles, they were already open, and there was at least a 60 minute line for FOP...


----------



## Cluelyss

WillowRain said:


> Does that happen often?


Yes, particularly during busy times of year.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

WillowRain said:


> Does that happen often?



As others have said, yes it happens fairly regularly.


----------



## WillowRain

WillowRain said:


> Does that happen often?


Ok now what if we have a FP for 9 when it was "supposed" to open, will they honor them for 8 then?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WillowRain said:


> Ok now what if we have a FP for 9 when it was "supposed" to open, will they honor them for 8 then?


No; because as soon as they switch the system to an 8:00a open, FPs are then available from 8:00 - 9:00.


----------



## doconeill

WillowRain said:


> Ok now what if we have a FP for 9 when it was "supposed" to open, will they honor them for 8 then?



No, your Fastpass is for 9, regardless of what time the park opened. If they change the opening time, you can attempt to change the time of your Fastpass to an earlier slot.


----------



## WillowRain

Ok. Now, what would you ride first and FP first at Epcot? Plan tells me to ride Soarin, FP Test Track. But we don't want to bounce all over the place, we want to go in order of lands since we have old people


----------



## Gryhndmom

WillowRain said:


> Ok. Now, what would you ride first and FP first at Epcot? Plan tells me to ride Soarin, FP Test Track. But we don't want to bounce all over the place, we want to go in order of lands since we have old people



When we do rope drop for early magic hours we will run (okay walk really fast!) to soarin and perhaps a second time if the line isn't long, then on to living with the land. After "the land" we will go to Nemo.  Generally by that time the early magic hours are over and we are heading over to test track for our 9:00 -10:00 FP for test track(or whatever time we have made the FP time.)


----------



## Snurk71

Can you use a MVMCP ticket for FP if you're not using any regular ticket media that day? I'm planning on hitting MK at the 4:00 entry time and would like to schedule FPs in the 4:00 and 5:00 hours if I can.

Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Snurk71 said:


> Can you use a MVMCP ticket for FP if you're not using any regular ticket media that day? I'm planning on hitting MK at the 4:00 entry time and would like to schedule FPs in the 4:00 and 5:00 hours if I can.
> 
> Thanks


Yes. There is a thread regarding MVMCP tickets and FPs and it’s also addressed in the main MVMCP thread.

Party tickets only have a 30 day booking window.


----------



## Snurk71

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. There is a thread regarding MVMCP tickets and FPs and it’s also addressed in the main MVMCP thread.
> 
> Party tickets only have a 30 day booking window.



Thanks. I looked around those and I'm not sure I found this answer. I  have regular tickets tied to my MDX. Can I make FP now (well, I know I can make FPs now) but then use my party ticket for the FPs I make ahead of the 30 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Snurk71 - having regular tickets linked and FPs booked for other park days have resulted in some losing their FPs for the last day of their trip. 

The system may not recognize your party ticket as valid for FPs. There is a MVMCP Ticket thread that addresses possibly losing your last day’s FPs.


----------



## Moomduck1

We are a party of 4 adults with a spring trip planned. 2 of us are arriving on the 11th and the other 2 on the 12th. When it comes time to get the fastpasses, will my window open up first because I'm a day ahead? Or will I be able to book the fastpasses for all 4 of us? Thank you in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Moomduck1 said:


> We are a party of 4 adults with a spring trip planned. 2 of us are arriving on the 11th and the other 2 on the 12th. When it comes time to get the fastpasses, will my window open up first because I'm a day ahead? Or will I be able to book the fastpasses for all 4 of us? Thank you in advance.


If Party#2 has separately linked tickets - not a package - you’ll be able to book for them when your window opens.

If they have a package, their window opens a day later. Disney has been tweaking this scenario.


----------



## Moomduck1

hiroMYhero said:


> If Party#2 has separately linked tickets - not a package - you’ll be able to book for them when your window opens.
> 
> If they have a package, their window opens a day later. Disney has been tweaking this scenario.



I think it's considered a package. Our room was the Disney Visa discount room only plus tickets. Their reservation was Family Gift of Magic room and tickets. That sounds like a package. I see two ways of booking fastpasses here - 
A - wait the extra day and book all 4
B - book our fastpasses on the first day, and on the second day try to get their fastpasses to match/overlap with ours

Which do you think is the better way? Thank you again.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Moomduck1 - When your window opens, first check to see if you can select the Party#2 people.

If not, you can book yours and then Change Party the next day to include them in your FP selection. The problem with this is Change Party has to be done for each booked FP.

If you can’t select Party#2 when your window opens, waiting the one day will save you the hassle of updating each FP.

Which day in your trip is AK? If it’s day #5 you should be okay waiting for them.


----------



## Moomduck1

hiroMYhero said:


> @Moomduck1 - When your window opens, first check to see if you can select the Party#2 people.
> 
> If not, you can book yours and then Change Party the next day to include them in your FP selection. The problem with this is Change Party has to be done for each booked FP.
> 
> If you can’t select Party#2 when your window opens, waiting the one day will save you the hassle or updating each FP.
> 
> Which day in your trip is AK? If it’s day #5 you should be okay waiting for them.



I was going to start on our last day for AK (which would be day #7. I would have preferred it to be day #2, but I think that will be much harder.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Moomduck1 said:


> I was going to start on our last day for AK (which would be day #7. I would have preferred it to be day #2, but I think that will be much harder.


You may be okay with booking everything for your family when your window opens and then looking for overlapping times when Party#2’s window opens. That’s better than Change Party.


----------



## Moomduck1

Thank you hiroMYhero!


----------



## CanuckGirl78

I’m reviewing my touring plans and noticed that in most cases TP says there will be a 4-10 min wait with rides I have FP for.  Is this accurate for SDMT or should I expect us to wait longer to get on the ride?


----------



## mesaboy2

CanuckGirl78 said:


> I’m reviewing my touring plans and noticed that in most cases TP says there will be a 4-10 min wait with rides I have FP for.  Is this accurate for SDMT or should I expect us to wait longer to get on the ride?



The rule of thumb is 15-20 minutes maximum for any normally-operating attraction.  In the case of 7DMT, it’s about half that.


----------



## CanuckGirl78

mesaboy2 said:


> The rule of thumb is 15-20 minutes maximum for any normally-operating attraction.  In the case of 7DMT, it’s about half that.


Thanks.  I'm trying to finalize touring plans as I recently realized DD will just miss the height requirement to ride SDMT (by 1"!!) so I'm trying to find another attraction for her and I to visit while DH and DS get to go on SDMT, but I want to make sure I'm accounting for proper wait times as I've read FOP can have a 20 min wait with FPs and saw TOT was having long FP waits too recently.


----------



## jmoak

O.k. I read the first few posts but don't know if I fully understand how the fastpasses work for split stays so I am hoping mesaboy2 or someone can help. We are arriving in May of next year and will be staying offsite first arriving on May 25th.  We will then move onsite to AS Music on June 1st.  With that being said, I know we can start making fastpass selections 60 days prior to June 1st, but when that window opens am I able to book fastpasses for the dates we will be at the parks prior to June first?  So, starting with the May 25th date? Or can we only book FP for June 1st and later?  I hope this makes sense???  Thanks in advance for the help.  jmoak


----------



## mesaboy2

jmoak said:


> O.k. I read the first few posts but don't know if I fully understand how the fastpasses work for split stays so I am hoping mesaboy2 or someone can help. We are arriving in May of next year and will be staying offsite first arriving on May 25th.  We will then move onsite to AS Music on June 1st.  With that being said, I know we can start making fastpass selections 60 days prior to June 1st, but *when that window opens am I able to book fastpasses for the dates we will be at the parks prior to June first?*  So, starting with the May 25th date? Or can we only book FP for June 1st and later?  I hope this makes sense???  Thanks in advance for the help.  jmoak



If you bought a room/ticket package, no.  If you have a room reservation separate from tickets, yes.


----------



## ArielSRL

Just an FYI: I've read reports from two people in the last week that had their FP booking window open before 7am. They aren't exactly sure when but I believe they were able to book around 2:30 or 3am...it may have been as late as 4am...but it was definitely before 7am. And both checked when they went to bed around midnight, but the window was not open at that time.

Any other reports?


----------



## mesaboy2

ArielSRL said:


> Just an FYI: I've read reports from two people in the last week that had their FP booking window open before 7am. They aren't exactly sure when but I believe they were able to book around 2:30 or 3am...it may have been as late as 4am...but it was definitely before 7am. And both checked when they went to bed around midnight, but the window was not open at that time.
> 
> Any other reports?



I’ve seen similar reports for quite some time, and I think in most cases it came down to miscalculating the 60-day window (I’ve done it myself) or there were 2 trips involved—which complicates things even more than it already is.


----------



## ArielSRL

mesaboy2 said:


> I’ve seen similar reports for quite some time, and I think in most cases it came down to miscalculating the 60-day window (I’ve done it myself) or there were 2 trips involved—which complicates things even more than it already is.


It is definitely possible as I don't know all the details...but I do know that they both checked before going to bed and the window was not open.


----------



## MinMou

ArielSRL said:


> It is definitely possible as I don't know all the details...but I do know that they both checked before going to bed and the window was not open.


Thank you for this.  I am 60 days out next week, so I will give this a try!


----------



## 22Tink

MinMou said:


> Thank you for this.  I am 60 days out next week, so I will give this a try!


Report back if you had any luck!


----------



## mommycrawford

If I by a ticket at the gate, do I need to set it up in some way to use fastpass, or can I just go to a kiosk and select fastpasses?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mommycrawford said:


> If I by a ticket at the gate, do I need to set it up in some way to use fastpass, or can I just go to a kiosk and select fastpasses?


You can use it at the kiosk. But, if you have your MDE account info set up, your tickets can be linked to your MDE account.

You can then book FP#4 while you are in the FP#3 line and so on. Saves you time from finding a kiosk to book single FPs after you use your initial 3 FPs.

*Tickets purchased online are discounted compared to the price you pay at a Ticket Window.


----------



## Ashton7

Is anyone else suddenly having problems booking FastPasses? They apparently did some kind of website upgrade last week and ever since I can't book any (using multiple different devices/platforms). It keeps telling me we've booked our limit for them ... on days when we have booked absolutely nothing. I tried chatting with them and also emailing but haven't had a resolution or any answer other than an upgrade was done.


----------



## mesaboy2

Ashton7 said:


> Is anyone else suddenly having problems booking FastPasses? They apparently did some kind of website upgrade last week and ever since I can't book any (using multiple different devices/platforms). It keeps telling me we've booked our limit for them ... on days when we have booked absolutely nothing. I tried chatting with them and also emailing but haven't had a resolution or any answer other than an upgrade was done.



Have you booked FPs for all of your available ticket days?  (If you have an AP, you are generally limited to 7 days’ worth.)


----------



## jmoak

mesaboy2 said:


> If you bought a room/ticket package, no.  If you have a room reservation separate from tickets, yes.


Ok. Thanks. It is room only ressie. So my next question is this. We have tickets that we purchased several years ago. They are no expiration tickets and we have several days plus water parks and more left on them. Will we be able to link these to our mydisney experience? It's my understanding that we have to link tickets to our mde in order to make fp ressies? Thanks for the help


----------



## mesaboy2

jmoak said:


> Ok. Thanks. It is room only ressie. So my next question is this. We have tickets that we purchased several years ago. They are no expiration tickets and we have several days plus water parks and more left on them. Will we be able to link these to our mydisney experience? *It's my understanding that we have to link tickets to our mde in order to make fp ressies?* Thanks for the help



That’s true.  Someone else here may have a better answer, but I think you will need to call Disney to do this with older tickets.


----------



## NJlauren

Can I make my initial FPs using the app and not a computer?


----------



## mesaboy2

NJlauren said:


> Can I make my initial FPs using the app and not a computer?



Yes.


----------



## NJlauren

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.



Thank you!


----------



## CJK

Some friends are staying onsite for 3 nights in February. They booked a package with 2 day park tickets. One other family member wants to join them for 1 park day, but they are staying offsite. She will buy a 1 day park ticket. Will the onsite people be able to book fast passes for the offsite person 60 days in advance (even though the onsite peoples' tickets are part of a package)? I know they could if their tickets were not part of a package, but I wasn't sure if they can if tickets are part of a package. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Will the onsite people be able to book fast passes for the offsite person 60 days in advance


Yes. It’s explained in the Booking Section of this thread.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I'm traveling with my daughter and her dance group in January.  We're going to spend most of our time with one other family, and the mom has asked me to do our initial FPs together because she's in the middle of a move.  My understanding is that I can add her to my Other Family and Friends and do that, which is fine, but I just wanted to confirm...once we're in the parks, if we split up and such, the other mom will be able to go into the app and add/modify additional FPs on her own selecting her own party, correct? Sorry if it's a silly question but I've only made FPs for family staying in my room with me before...thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> I'm traveling with my daughter and her dance group in January.  We're going to spend most of our time with one other family, and the mom has asked me to do our initial FPs together because she's in the middle of a move.  My understanding is that I can add her to my Other Family and Friends and do that, which is fine, but I just wanted to confirm...once we're in the parks, if we split up and such, the other mom will be able to go into the app and add/modify additional FPs on her own selecting her own party, correct? Sorry if it's a silly question but I've only made FPs for family staying in my room with me before...thanks!


If you give her your MDE login info, she can access all the info and potentially create errors especially if you have booked all FPs as a complete group.

If she doesn’t know how to use Change Party to switch up Users before looking for different FPs, use a secondary email account and set up an MDE account for her family and then link it to yours. After it is linked, book the FPs as a complete grouping.

After FPs are booked, you can delete her family from *YOUR* MDE account and all her plans remain on her MDE. She won’t be able to mess up your plans if she wants to change anything.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

hiroMYhero said:


> If you give her your MDE login info, she can access all the info and potentially create errors especially if you have booked all FPs as a complete group.
> 
> If she doesn’t know how to use Change Party to switch up Users before looking for different FPs, use a secondary email account and set up an MDE account for her family and then link it to yours. After it is linked, book the FPs as a complete grouping.
> 
> After FPs are booked, you can delete her family from *YOUR* MDE account and all her plans remain on her MDE. She won’t be able to mess up your plans if she wants to change anything.




Duly noted - do *not* give her my MDE info...just to clarify the second part for my middle aged brain, do you mean use a secondary email account for me or for her? 

I hadn't even considered the possibility of her possible messing up our FPs, I was just making sure I wasn't hitching my wagon to them for the whole trip - glad I asked!  So, once I delete her family, we will have the same initial FPs but she will need to do *all* of her own changes or additional FPs, correct? That's fine (probably for the best), just want to make sure I understand!


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheFloatingBear said:


> Duly noted - do *not* give her my MDE info...just to clarify the second part for my middle aged brain, do you mean use a secondary email account for me or for her?
> 
> I hadn't even considered the possibility of her possible messing up our FPs, I was just making sure I wasn't hitching my wagon to them for the whole trip - glad I asked!  So, once I delete her family, we will have the same initial FPs but she will need to do *all* of her own changes or additional FPs, correct? That's fine (probably for the best), just want to make sure I understand!


You can set it up either way - a new MDE for you#2 or for her. It’s easier if you set up a new MDE with a Middle Name You and add them on as friends. That way you can easily link the MDE accounts together because the invites and acceptances are done via email - and you would have control of both email accounts.

As soon as you book the FPs and delete her family from your main MDE account, she can’t access your info. She will only be able to access her info on MDE#2.

It’s up to you how you set up MDE#2... only give her the login info for #2.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Thank you very much for the info, @hiroMYhero!  Always much appreciated!


----------



## mcurrence

Hello experts! Was hoping you could provide some insight/thoughts about DAH 2018..Some that purchased tickets for the first party 1/19 were not able to choose fast passes between 4:30-7:00 (today was the 60 day and they are staying onsite) like we have in the past.. DAH tickets have always worked similarly to MNSSHP and MVMCP..any thoughts on why this would change?
TIA!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mcurrence said:


> Hello experts! Was hoping you could provide some insight/thoughts about DAH 2018..Some that purchased tickets for the first party 1/19 were not able to choose fast passes between 4:30-7:00 (today was the 60 day and they are staying onsite) like we have in the past.. DAH tickets have always worked similarly to MNSSHP and MVMCP..any thoughts on why this would change?
> TIA!!!


Disney seems to be tweaking the FP-booking ability of event tickets. Some MVMCP ticket holders weren’t able to book FPs or they lost FPs booked for regular park days based on Party tickets not being valid for FP booking.

DAH is an after hours event where FPs are not needed. It appears Disney is moving towards DAH-ticket holders not being able to impact the FP numbers that are available to regular park guests.


----------



## mcurrence

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney seems to be tweaking the FP-booking ability of event tickets. Some MVMCP ticket holders weren’t able to book FPs or they lost FPs booked for regular park days based on Party tickets not being valid for FP booking.
> 
> DAH is an after hours event where FPs are not needed. It appears Disney is moving towards DAH-ticket holders not being able to impact the FP numbers that are available to regular park guests.


That makes sense   We went last year and loved it and are going 1/30.  It's just nice to check  off some rides before the actual event  especially if this is your only MK day.    Now fingers crossed that they allow us to go in earlier than 7....thanks for your feedback!!!


----------



## TrishaK

Ashton7 said:


> Is anyone else suddenly having problems booking FastPasses? They apparently did some kind of website upgrade last week and ever since I can't book any (using multiple different devices/platforms). It keeps telling me we've booked our limit for them ... on days when we have booked absolutely nothing. I tried chatting with them and also emailing but haven't had a resolution or any answer other than an upgrade was done.



I went on this morning to book our FPs.  I was on Chrome - which I always use - and I kept getting a broken Olaf screen with an error message.  I had to log in through Internet Explorer to book my FPs.


----------



## MinMou

TrishaK said:


> I went on this morning to book our FPs.  I was on Chrome - which I always use - and I kept getting a broken Olaf screen with an error message.  I had to log in through Internet Explorer to book my FPs.


Did you try just as the window opened at 7 am Eastern?  I tried a half hour later, and didn't have any issues, with Chrome.


----------



## TrishaK

MinMou said:


> Did you try just as the window opened at 7 am Eastern?  I tried a half hour later, and didn't have any issues, with Chrome.



I did try Chome maybe an hour or so later to tweak my choices, and I still had an error.


----------



## JETSDAD

Has there been a change to the 11am start time for FP availability for FEA?


----------



## JETSDAD

This is why I ask...I was just checking up on availability for tomorrow to see what could be had the night before.  After some refreshing I got the FP below. I hadn't seen any earlier than 11 and the first page here also shows that 11 is the earliest. Maybe I'm missing something though...I'm sure I'll be set straight here lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

JETSDAD said:


> This is why I ask...I was just checking up on availability for tomorrow to see what could be had the night before.  After some refreshing I got the FP below. I hadn't seen any earlier than 11 and the first page here also shows that 11 is the earliest. Maybe I'm missing something though...I'm sure I'll be set straight here lol


The only people who know FEA FPs are available prior to 11:00a are the ones who have the ability to book a Tier 1 in Epcot.

Your screenshot is proof that FPs are available prior to 11:00a. @mesaboy2 will be able to adjust FEA info.


----------



## lark

Sorry, I think this is answered but just want to be sure.  We each have two one day tickets linked to our profiles.  So, we can book two days of fastpasses each.  Does it matter which set of tickets we use to enter the park on day 1?  In other words, will the system recognize us as having entered the park properly such that we can use our fastpasses or is there an order in which we should use our tickets.  No magic band.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lark said:


> Does it matter which set of tickets we use to enter the park on day 1?


No. The ticket provides the link to your Profile and the entry system deducts an entitlement.


----------



## lark

hiroMYhero said:


> No. The ticket provides the link to your Profile and the entry system deducts an entitlement.



Thank you!


----------



## dtstampz

Can anyone steer me towards managing FP+ for a guest in my party?
Specifically, a friend who already has a MDE account?? (She may not
have her park ticket yet, but I have an AP.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

dtstampz said:


> Can anyone steer me towards managing FP+ for a guest in my party?
> Specifically, a friend who already has a MDE account?? (She may not
> have her park ticket yet, but I have an AP.)


In your MDE account, add her name to your friends list and Select the option ‘to Invite’  to join. You need to plug in her email adress that is associated with her MDE account.

She has to accept the Invite that is emailed to her by MDE. After that, she’ll be linked to you in MDE.


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> In your MDE account, add her name to your friends list and Select the option ‘to Invite’  to join. You need to plug in her email adress that is associated with her MDE account.
> 
> She has to accept the Invite that is emailed to her by MDE. After that, she’ll be linked to you in MDE.



Then she needs to buy her ticket and link it to herself in MDE so that you can make FP for her (beginning at 60 or 30 days depending on where you're staying).


----------



## Miffy

I'm trying to figure out if I have to renew my AP sooner rather than later. Here are the facts:
1) I have an AP that expires on Jan 6, 2018.
2) I have an on-site trip booked that starts March 4, 2018.
3) So my 60-day FP+ window opens on Jan 3, 2018, which is _before_ my current AP expires.
4) Do I have to renew the AP (assuming I'm keeping it) _before_ booking FP+s on Jan 3?

Since there's no way that WDW could know whether or not I'm going to renew the AP, I wondered if this were even possible. Or if I have to renew it before booking the FP+s.

Just trying to work out the budget here. I'd originally intended to wait until toward the end of the 30-day-after-expiration period to renew it, but I'll renew it sooner if renewal's necessary in order to book these FP+s.

Here I will freely admit that I didn't read every page of this thread.

TIA for info!

ETA: Well . . . I just did a fast search and found the answer to my question. Thank you, Robo! This was in another thread entirely. As I understand it, when booking the FP+s, the AP has to be active on those dates. So I will have to renew it before booking the FP+s.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Miffy said:


> 4) Do I have to renew the AP (assuming I'm keeping it) _before_ booking FP+s on Jan 3?


Confirming that @Robo is correct. You can only book FPs if a valid ticket is linked to your MDE Profile.


----------



## gemduncan

I am checking into my Disney resort on Feb 3. However, we are only going to Epcot on February 5 and AK on February 6. When can I book my FP?


----------



## doconeill

gemduncan said:


> I am checking into my Disney resort on Feb 3. However, we are only going to Epcot on February 5 and AK on February 6. When can I book my FP?



Assuming your resort stay encompasses the 5th and 6th, you can book those FPs on December 5th.


----------



## gemduncan

doconeill said:


> Assuming your resort stay encompasses the 5th and 6th, you can book those FPs on December 5th.



Our resort stay is Feb 3-9. So is Dec 5th 60 days from check in (Feb 3) or 60 days from Epcot date (Feb 5)? Also, can I book AK FP on Dec 5 (going to AK on Feb 6)?


----------



## Ensusieasm

gemduncan said:


> Our resort stay is Feb 3-9. So is Dec 5th 60 days from check in (Feb 3) or 60 days from Epcot date (Feb 5)? Also, can I book AK FP on Dec 5 (going to AK on Feb 6)?


You can make your fast passes on December 5 which is 60 days from check in to your Disney resort. You can make fast passes for all of the days you plan to be in the parks as long as you have tickets for all the days.


----------



## siskaren

gemduncan said:


> Our resort stay is Feb 3-9. So is Dec 5th 60 days from check in (Feb 3) or 60 days from Epcot date (Feb 5)? Also, can I book AK FP on Dec 5 (going to AK on Feb 6)?



It's 60 days from check-in - it doesn't matter what your first park day is; all that matters is when your check-in date is. And you can book for your entire trip.


----------



## doconeill

gemduncan said:


> Our resort stay is Feb 3-9. So is Dec 5th 60 days from check in (Feb 3) or 60 days from Epcot date (Feb 5)? Also, can I book AK FP on Dec 5 (going to AK on Feb 6)?



December 5th is 60 days before February 3rd. Because you are an on-site guest (I also assume you are staying at one of the on-site resorts), on that day you can book FPs for the length of your stay, for as many days as you have ticket entitlements for. So if you have at least a 2-day ticket, you can book FPs for February 5th and February 6th on December 5th.


----------



## gemduncan

doconeill said:


> December 5th is 60 days before February 3rd. Because you are an on-site guest (I also assume you are staying at one of the on-site resorts), on that day you can book FPs for the length of your stay, for as many days as you have ticket entitlements for. So if you have at least a 2-day ticket, you can book FPs for February 5th and February 6th on December 5th.



Awesome!! Thank you so much!! Yes, we are staying at Coronado Springs our entire week with 2 day passes.


----------



## Ensusieasm

gemduncan said:


> Awesome!! Thank you so much!! Yes, we are staying at Coronado Springs our entire week with 2 day passes.


Also, set your alarm for 7am eastern standard time. That is the exact time your fast pass options will open up.


----------



## Ensusieasm

gemduncan said:


> Awesome!! Thank you so much!! Yes, we are staying at Coronado Springs our entire week with 2 day passes.


And one more thing... make your AK fast passes first because that extra day might help you get FoP, but be advised that even if you start looking at exactly 7am the FoP fast passes may already be gone to folks who had 10 day tickets.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

Ensusieasm said:


> You can make your fast passes on December 5 which is 60 days from check in to your Disney resort. You can make fast passes for all of the days you plan to be in the parks as long as you have tickets for all the days.



I have a related question. I'm planning for a 10-day summer 2018 trip and currently have 7-day park tickets. I'm thinking about adding an eighth day in the parks.

Here's the question: if I haven't added the day by the 60-day mark, can I still get FPs for eight days? Or do I have to decide and add before that point?


----------



## doconeill

ChimCher-ee said:


> I have a related question. I'm planning for a 10-day summer 2018 trip and currently have 7-day park tickets. I'm thinking about adding an eighth day in the parks.
> 
> Here's the question: if I haven't added the day by the 60-day mark, can I still get FPs for eight days? Or do I have to decide and add before that point?



Nope...you will only be able to make 7 days worth of reservations, since that's all you have tickets for.


----------



## Ensusieasm

ChimCher-ee said:


> I have a related question. I'm planning for a 10-day summer 2018 trip and currently have 7-day park tickets. I'm thinking about adding an eighth day in the parks.
> 
> Here's the question: if I haven't added the day by the 60-day mark, can I still get FPs for eight days? Or do I have to decide and add before that point?


You can only make fast passes for the number of days you have on your ticket/tickets that are linked in your My Disney Experience. I think that you can only add another day to your ticket (for only 10 dollars) when you are at Disney World. You won't be able to get fast passes for that day until you get there and add the day to your ticket.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

Ensusieasm said:


> You can only make fast passes for the number of days you have on your ticket/tickets that are linked in your My Disney Experience. I think that you can only add another day to your ticket (for only 10 dollars) when you are at Disney World. You won't be able to get fast passes for that day until you get there and add the day to your ticket.


Augh! And here I was thinking I could add it with a phone call! Thank you for your help. (I think I'll leave it at 7 days, since I don't do parks without any FOs at all!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

ChimCher-ee said:


> Augh! And here I was thinking I could add it with a phone call! Thank you for your help. (I think I'll leave it at 7 days, since I don't do parks without any FOs at all!)


If you purchased your tickets from Disney - website or app - call and add on that extra day.


----------



## ChimCher-ee

hiroMYhero said:


> If you purchased your tickets from Disney - website or app - call and add on that extra day.


I did, so I will. All this because I'm pretty sure I want to do the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing and can't fit it in unless I add another day. Happy Disney problems!


----------



## kondjott

mesaboy2 said:


> For purposes of this post, *a split stay is defined as two contiguous stays at WDW where there are no full days between onsite and/or offsite stays*.  Two onsite stays more than a full day apart (for example, checking out on a Monday and checking in two days later on a Wednesday) are *not* considered a split stay.



I have an upcoming stay where there is a one-night "gap". I have an onsite stay of 6/19-20, one night of offsite stay, and then an onsite stay of 6/21-6/22. I initially thought this meant I wouldn't be able to book all four days at the 60-day mark from the start of the trip, but this post seems to say otherwise. Am I correct in understanding this to mean that even with a 1-night gap, as long as one check-out day and the next check-in day are adjacent, it's considered a split stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kondjott said:


> Am I correct in understanding this to mean that even with a 1-night gap, as long as one check-out day and the next check-in day are adjacent, it's considered a split stay?


Your Booking Window for Stay#2, should be open.

Example: When a rolling 60-day window rolls to the day before an onsite check-in date, the window opens for that new stay.

So, as long as Disney hasn’t tweaked this, you should be good to book for park days for onsite Stay#2.

Could you please report back after booking your FPs?


----------



## kondjott

hiroMYhero said:


> Your Booking Window for Stay#2, should be open.
> 
> Example: When a rolling 60-day window rolls to the day before an onsite check-in date, the window opens for that new stay.
> 
> So, as long as Disney hasn’t tweaked this, you should be good to book for park days for onsite Stay#2.
> 
> Could you please report back after booking your FPs?



Thanks for the quick reply. I'll be sure to report back, though the FP window won't open for a few months yet. I guess it should work the same for ADRs too though, right? So if I'm able to reserve dining for all days starting at the 180 day mark for Stay #1, the system must see it as a valid split stay? Guess I'll find out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kondjott said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll be sure to report back, though the FP window won't open for a few months yet. I guess it should work the same for ADRs too though, right? So if I'm able to reserve dining for all days starting at the 180 day mark for Stay #1, the system must see it as a valid split stay? Guess I'll find out.


The ADR system doesn’t recognize Split Stays. It’s 180+ for Stay#1-only. Then 180+ for Stay#2.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> The ADR system doesn’t recognize Split Stays. It’s 180+ for Stay#1-only. Then 180+ for Stay#2.



This is what I went through with our split stay for ADR's.  I made ADR's for the first 2 days (check in and check out of stay 1) on a Sunday and then tried on the Monday to book the rest of my days, but I those additional dates wouldn't open until booking day of Tuesday.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> The ADR system doesn’t recognize Split Stays. It’s 180+ for Stay#1-only. Then 180+ for Stay#2.


I'm glad to hear that FP= 60 days doesn't operate the same way as booking ADR's.  I hope to book all our FP plans on the same morning for both of my stays.


----------



## Mulan723

Heard a rumor that Disney is going to be allowing anyone - not just onsite guests - to book FP+ 60 days in advance.  Anyone else hear this?


----------



## siskaren

Mulan723 said:


> Heard a rumor that Disney is going to be allowing anyone - not just onsite guests - to book FP+ 60 days in advance.  Anyone else hear this?



Possibly going to be allowed for Disney Springs hotel guests:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-to-extend-60-day-fp-booking-to-non-disney-hotels.3642619/


----------



## mcurrence

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney seems to be tweaking the FP-booking ability of event tickets. Some MVMCP ticket holders weren’t able to book FPs or they lost FPs booked for regular park days based on Party tickets not being valid for FP booking.
> 
> DAH is an after hours event where FPs are not needed. It appears Disney is moving towards DAH-ticket holders not being able to impact the FP numbers that are available to regular park guests.


Just wanted to give an update my 60 day opened today for DAH and I was able to book FPS -no problem .. fingers crossed that we can keep them


----------



## hiroMYhero

mcurrence said:


> Just wanted to give an update my 60 day opened today for DAH and I was able to book FPS -no problem .. fingers crossed that we can keep them


Thanks for reporting!   I know some were reporting they weren’t able to book FPs using their DAH tickets. 

I’ll tag Casey - @GADisneyDad14 - and he can update his thread.


----------



## mcurrence

Thank you.  I'm on that thread so I've posted there too


----------



## doconeill

siskaren said:


> Possibly going to be allowed for Disney Springs hotel guests:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-to-extend-60-day-fp-booking-to-non-disney-hotels.3642619/



Same thing I've heard.


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

I have a question that I searched but cannot find an answer. We currently have 2 fast passes for AK. We don’t need the 3rd as we usually walk on most of purview favorites. Do I need a 3rd to expire before we park hop and try to get other fast passes? 
Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

GOOFY4DONALD said:


> I have a question that I searched but cannot find an answer. We currently have 2 fast passes for AK. We don’t need the 3rd as we usually walk on most of purview favorites. Do I need a 3rd to expire before we park hop and try to get other fast passes?
> Thanks


No. Don’t let anything expire. As soon as you use FP #1 at AK, go on the app and book FP #3 for your next park.

So, you’ll still have FP #2 for AK and FP #3 for park #2.

See the park hopping tips in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of the forum for instructions.


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

hiroMYhero said:


> No. Don’t let anything expire. As soon as you use FP #1 at AK, go on the app and book FP #3 for your next park.
> 
> So, you’ll still have FP #2 for AK and FP #3 for park #2.
> 
> See the park hopping tips in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of the forum for instructions.


Thank you!! Last time we always had 3.. if we weren’t going to use one I would change the last one to something earlier so it expired right away. After I would book for park #2. I had no idea I could do it this way. So glad I asked. Thank you


----------



## Pluto0809

ArielSRL said:


> Just an FYI: I've read reports from two people in the last week that had their FP booking window open before 7am. They aren't exactly sure when but I believe they were able to book around 2:30 or 3am...it may have been as late as 4am...but it was definitely before 7am. And both checked when they went to bed around midnight, but the window was not open at that time.
> 
> Any other reports?





mesaboy2 said:


> I’ve seen similar reports for quite some time, and I think in most cases it came down to miscalculating the 60-day window (I’ve done it myself) or there were 2 trips involved—which complicates things even more than it already is.



I did FPs this morning for a trip that starts on 2/2.  I was able to start making my FPs at 6:45 am.  I didn't check before that time so I don't know what time they actually opened.


----------



## erionm

As of 12/1, Shades of Green reservations can be linked to MDE and will allow FP+ selections beginning at 60 days.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

erionm said:


> As of 12/1, Shades of Green reservations can be linked to MDE and will allow FP+ selections beginning at 60 days.



This is great news!  Long overdue, but great nonetheless!


----------



## CarolynFH

erionm said:


> As of 12/1, Shades of Green reservations can be linked to MDE and will allow FP+ selections beginning at 60 days.



Any word on further expansion of 60 days, such as to hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd.? (Yes, I’m wondering whether “that rumor” is proving to be true.)


----------



## Snurk71

I didn't see this covered on the first page. A few years ago you could use an extra pass (not used for park entry that day) to make a FP. I assume that loophole has been closed at some point?

Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Snurk71 said:


> I didn't see this covered on the first page. A few years ago you could use an extra pass (not used for park entry that day) to make a FP. I assume that loophole has been closed at some point?
> 
> Thanks


In June, Disney began tracking this type of usage and the result is your MDE Profiles will incur a ‘lock’ and the valid tickets cannot be used for any FPs nor can they be reassigned to others in your MDE account.


----------



## erionm

CarolynFH said:


> Any word on further expansion of 60 days, such as to hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd.? (Yes, I’m wondering whether “that rumor” is proving to be true.)


I haven't seen anything yet.  I found the information about SoG on the forums at WDWMagic.com.


----------



## CarolynFH

erionm said:


> I haven't seen anything yet.  I found the information about SoG on the forums at WDWMagic.com.



Thanks. Guess we’ll just wait patiently for any further additions.


----------



## clareita

The 60 day window for my first to WDW since the advent of FP+ is on Dec. 19.  And here I thought planning a trip was complicated before....

My question is about logistics.  This a big extended family trip (11 people) and naturally we aren't all doing the same things at the same time.  Some of us aren't even going into a park on mornings when others will be. That said, it still makes sense for just one person to have the master plan and be fully caffeinated and ready to go at 6:59 am on the 19th, right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

clareita said:


> The 60 day window for my first to WDW since the advent of FP+ is on Dec. 19.  And here I thought planning a trip was complicated before....
> 
> My question is about logistics.  This a big extended family trip (11 people) and naturally we aren't all doing the same things at the same time.  Some of us aren't even going into a park on mornings when others will be. That said, it still makes sense for just one person to have the master plan and be fully caffeinated and ready to go at 6:59 am on the 19th, right?


If you have volunteer helpers, go ahead and enlist them. 

You should keep AK booking and all priority rides/days but can divvy up the small group and filler ride bookings.

It really will depend on how much you trust them.


----------



## clareita

hiroMYhero said:


> If you have volunteer helpers, go ahead and enlist them.
> 
> You should keep AK booking and all priority rides/days but can divvy up the small group and filler ride bookings.
> 
> It really will depend on how much you trust them.



Would it be helpful to be in the same room on different computers?  I'm wondering if we will need to confer about anything.

And when you say I should keep the AK booking, I assume you mean FOP right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

clareita said:


> Would it be helpful to be in the same room on different computers?  I'm wondering if we will need to confer about anything.
> 
> And when you say I should keep the AK booking, I assume you mean FOP, right?


Some people use post it notes: Names, date, park, ride, target time.

You’d keep FoP and 7D, etc. maybe FEA.

Then divvy up the other priority and filler FPs. 

Same room would be good but if someone is tech proficient and your info is accurate, you don’t have to be together.


----------



## rafiki

Unless someone tells me differently, I’m going to assume everything will work the same as always when our FP window opens at 6:00 a.m. CST _on Christmas morning._ No longer having young children to nag us out of bed at the crack of dawn, it’s ironic, to say the least, that I have to get up _before _the crack of dawn to get FPs for our adult children (and us). 

It’s probably just as well the kids are adults now.  I can’t imagine how it would work with excited little kids wanting to open presents from Santa and me saying “just wait a few more minutes, I’ve got to get these last few FPs.”  But I suppose there must be someone out there in that situation —- good luck!


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Is it possible to see what fastpasses are available for a specific day/Park without having a ticket attached to your MDE? Having FP availability for some fairly popular rides at MK would weigh on our decision whether or not to make the day trip during the busy holiday season...thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

marshallandcartersmo said:


> Is it possible to see what fastpasses are available for a specific day/Park without having a ticket attached to your MDE? Having FP availability for some fairly popular rides at MK would weigh on our decision whether or not to make the day trip during the busy holiday season...thanks


You do need a valid ticket linked to your MDE account.

If you post the date, park, and number in your group, fellow DISers may be able to check for you.

The Touring Plans site also has an availability chart for FPs.


----------



## ForeverAlice

I am about 40 days out from our trip and want to modify and book a wl/akl split stay instead of all AKL. I have a 7 day AKL package right now with a 5 day ticket booked. I do not want to lose my fastpasses which are already made. I am wondering how to go about this. The stay would need to start with WL as well.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ForeverAlice said:


> I am about 40 days out from our trip and want to modify and book a wl/akl split stay instead of all AKL. I have a 7 day AKL package right now with a 5 day ticket booked. I do not want to lose my fastpasses which are already made. I am wondering how to go about this. The stay would need to start with WL as well.


Call and make the change with WL having the tickets in that package.

You won’t lose your FPs because FPs remain intact during the reservation change. They’ll be fine for up to 1.5 days without tickets so no problem transitioning to a new package.


----------



## babydoll65

Trying to get a question answered. When booking your three advanced fast passes you have the option of booking one, two or three fps 60 days out (if staying on site.) Now if you choose to go to two different parks in the same day you could technically book two advanced fast passes say in animal kingdom and not book the other one until the same day when you parkhop. Now someone on another board is telling me that even if I booked two advance fast passes in animal kingdom, leaving one open that the minute I use the first fast pass in animal kingdom that I would be allowed to book that third one in a different park. Now everything I've read has shown that you must use your advanced fast passes first before you can book an additional fast pass whether it be in the same park or any other park. Of course I tried to do this, I booked two fast passes in animal kingdom (60 days out) leaving one available for Hollywood studios. When I use my first fast pass on Everest I went into my Disney experience account and tried to book that third Fast Pass in Hollywood studios but it would not let me. I'm assuming it could still see that second fp in animal kingdom to use.


----------



## siskaren

babydoll65 said:


> Trying to get a question answered. When booking your three advanced fast passes you have the option of booking one, two or three fps 60 days out (if staying on site.) Now if you choose to go to two different parks in the same day you could technically book two advanced fast passes say in animal kingdom and not book the other one until the same day when you parkhop. Now someone on another board is telling me that even if I booked two advance fast passes in animal kingdom, leaving one open that the minute I use the first fast pass in animal kingdom that I would be allowed to book that third one in a different park. Now everything I've read has shown that you must use your advanced fast passes first before you can book an additional fast pass whether it be in the same park or any other park. Of course I tried to do this, I booked two fast passes in animal kingdom (60 days out) leaving one available for Hollywood studios. When I use my first fast pass on Everest I went into my Disney experience account and tried to book that third Fast Pass in Hollywood studios but it would not let me. I'm assuming it could still see that second fp in animal kingdom to use.



Odd. According to post #4 of this thread, you should've been able to book a FP at HS as soon as you used the FP for Everest:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## PolyAddict

I have a one night stay with 6 day tickets and my name wasn’t linked to next reservation.  The system is only letting me book fastpass for 2 days.  Is that right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

PolyAddict said:


> I have a one night stay with 6 day tickets and my name wasn’t linked to next reservation.  The system is only letting me book fastpass for 2 days.  Is that right?


Yes. For the best explanation for this, see the 1st post of the Throwaway Room thread - Sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## babydoll65

siskaren said:


> Odd. According to post #4 of this thread, you should've been able to book a FP at HS as soon as you used the FP for Everest:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


 It wouldn't let me and I asked at guest relations and they stated that because I booked two advanced fast passes in that park that I had to wait until I scanned my second one so it could show it was out of the system before I was allowed to book the third one at another park. Do you know of anyone that's been successful at doing this??


----------



## hiroMYhero

babydoll65 said:


> It wouldn't let me and I asked at guest relations and they stated that because I booked two advanced fast passes in that park that I had to wait until I scanned my second one so it could show it was out of the system before I was allowed to book the third one at another park. Do you know of anyone that's been successful at doing this??


@marciemi is always successful. She has tested out all the info in the FP FAQ Addendum and is in the parks on a regular basis. You are the 1st person to state it doesn’t work.  

@AngiTN - have you had any problems booking when park hopping?


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> @marciemi is always successful. She has tested out all the info in the FP FAQ Addendum and is in the parks on a regular basis. You are the 1st person to state it doesn’t work.
> 
> @AngiTN - have you had any problems booking when park hopping?


I'm trying to recall the last time I tried to book in multiple parks. I think we did it on our October trip but not 100% certain. I know I did it on our August trip, without any problems. 

@babydoll65 what message(s) did you get when you tried to book the additional FP?

I'm not surprised Guest Relations was unable to shed any light on it. They are probably totally unaware that it is even possible to do in the first place. That's one of those things that it's not even worth going to ask for help on.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Thanks, @AngiTN!

The only thing I can think of is the FP system didn’t register FP#1 as being used in the PP’s MDE account.

That would have prevented her from booking in Park#2 at any time that specific day.


----------



## Bama Mom

I'm going to have to come back and read this thread and make some notes.  The last time I was at Disney they just had the old fastpass system.  I really hope it isn't as intimidating as it sounds.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bama Mom said:


> I'm going to have to come back and read this thread and make some notes.  The last time I was at Disney they just had the old fastpass system.  I really hope it isn't as intimidating as it sounds.


Read the first posts by @mesaboy2 and if you have any questions, post them in this thread.  No need to read all the pages!!


----------



## Cluelyss

AngiTN said:


> I'm trying to recall the last time I tried to book in multiple parks. I think we did it on our October trip but not 100% certain. I know I did it on our August trip, without any problems.
> 
> @babydoll65 what message(s) did you get when you tried to book the additional FP?
> 
> I'm not surprised Guest Relations was unable to shed any light on it. They are probably totally unaware that it is even possible to do in the first place. That's one of those things that it's not even worth going to ask for help on.


I was able to in August as well with no issue, also in October.


----------



## babydoll65

hiroMYhero said:


> @marciemi is always successful. She has tested out all the info in the FP FAQ Addendum and is in the parks on a regular basis. You are the 1st person to state it doesn’t work.
> 
> @AngiTN - have you had any problems booking when park hopping?


 For one, this is not something I do normally since I usually book all three in the morning and then switch to another park and book my fourth one while I'm on the bus. if I remember correctly I originally had three and deleted my last one leaving me with just two in animal kingdom I can't remember what it said on the app I just remember that it took forever for the ones that I scanned (and used) to be deleted from the app. So what I'm thinking is it was showing that I still had fast passes stuck in the app even though they had already been used I tried to refresh the screen but wouldn't delete eventually it did.


----------



## nicolispicoli

My window opens on Friday and while I know the chances of getting FP for FoP at all is slim, I'm wondering what plan of attack I should make with even attempting to get them. We are on site but with only a one night stay, two park days, AK being the second day. I plan on starting with FP for the AK day, but we have 11 people in our group. It's my first WDW trip, so I've never even made FP+ before. If I start with trying to look for 11 people, will I even see options or will it only show you options when the number of FP available matches your group? Should I start by breaking the group up and getting times as close as possible?


----------



## Haley R

nicolispicoli said:


> My window opens on Friday and while I know the chances of getting FP for FoP at all is slim, I'm wondering what plan of attack I should make with even attempting to get them. We are on site but with only a one night stay, two park days, AK being the second day. I plan on starting with FP for the AK day, but we have 11 people in our group. It's my first WDW trip, so I've never even made FP+ before. If I start with trying to look for 11 people, will I even see options or will it only show you options when the number of FP available matches your group? Should I start by breaking the group up and getting times as close as possible?


I think you could at least try 11 people first and if that doesn’t work you can have someone else trying it with your party split on a different device.


----------



## familyman123

How does the Fastpass window work for split stays with three or four resorts?  If they are all back to back does the 60 day window open up for the first night of the first stay and close on last night of the last stay?  If yes, is there a limit to how many back to back stays you can link and still have a Fastpass window?

I’ve read the first section in this thread about split stays but didn’t see a direct answer to this question.


----------



## hiroMYhero

familyman123 said:


> does the 60 day window open up for the first night of the first stay and close on last night of the last stay?


Yes. 

There isn’t a limit but if you are booking for more than a total of 14 consecutive days, see the FP FAQ Addendum for directions on booking for long stays.


----------



## jjjones325

Had a situation last week that I hadn't seen addressed on this thread (but I could have missed it), so I wanted to share.  

Long story short, I ended up with an anytime/any park FP due to a ride closure the night before, along with an anytime FP just for DHS for that day due to a ride closure that morning on RnRC.  The any park FP was listed first on MDE with the anytime DHS FP listed second.  I wanted to ride Toy Story, but I didn't want my any park FP to be used first.  I asked the manager type CM that was at the entrance to Toy Story.  He said the system should be smart enough to use my more limited anytime DHS FP first, similar to if I had a timed FP for just Toy Story itself. 

He was right.  It took off my second listed FP (the anytime DHS) first and I was able to use my any park FP at Epcot later that day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> Had a situation last week that I hadn't seen addressed on this thread (but I could have missed it), so I wanted to share.
> 
> Long story short, I ended up with an anytime/any park FP due to a ride closure the night before, along with an anytime FP just for DHS for that day due to a ride closure that morning on RnRC.  The any park FP was listed first on MDE with the anytime DHS FP listed second.  I wanted to ride Toy Story, but I didn't want my any park FP to be used first.  I asked the manager type CM that was at the entrance to Toy Story.  He said the system should be smart enough to use my more limited anytime DHS FP first, similar to if I had a timed FP for just Toy Story itself.
> 
> He was right.  It took off my second listed FP (the anytime DHS) first and I was able to use my any park FP at Epcot later that day.


Thanks for reporting this! It’s good to know the system searches for park-only Anytimes first.


----------



## Haley R

jjjones325 said:


> Had a situation last week that I hadn't seen addressed on this thread (but I could have missed it), so I wanted to share.
> 
> Long story short, I ended up with an anytime/any park FP due to a ride closure the night before, along with an anytime FP just for DHS for that day due to a ride closure that morning on RnRC.  The any park FP was listed first on MDE with the anytime DHS FP listed second.  I wanted to ride Toy Story, but I didn't want my any park FP to be used first.  I asked the manager type CM that was at the entrance to Toy Story.  He said the system should be smart enough to use my more limited anytime DHS FP first, similar to if I had a timed FP for just Toy Story itself.
> 
> He was right.  It took off my second listed FP (the anytime DHS) first and I was able to use my any park FP at Epcot later that day.


That's pretty impressive that the system knew to search for your HS FP first.


----------



## Eccle

nicolispicoli said:


> My window opens on Friday and while I know the chances of getting FP for FoP at all is slim, I'm wondering what plan of attack I should make with even attempting to get them. We are on site but with only a one night stay, two park days, AK being the second day. I plan on starting with FP for the AK day, but we have 11 people in our group. It's my first WDW trip, so I've never even made FP+ before. If I start with trying to look for 11 people, will I even see options or will it only show you options when the number of FP available matches your group? Should I start by breaking the group up and getting times as close as possible?


I've been trying over the past few days at 60 days and there are no fastpasses at all for FoP, it looks like you need to be at 60+3 to have any availability whatsoever I'm afraid. 
If you add all 11 to you fastpass it will only show you times when you can book 11 at the same time.


----------



## hsmamato2

Sigh. Question- I have a couple of names/people on my MDE- I want to remove them  but I keep getting a page that says they can't be removed b/c of active admission or plans.... they have nothing attached at all! any help?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hsmamato2 said:


> Sigh. Question- I have a couple of names/people on my MDE- I want to remove them  but I keep getting a page that says they can't be removed b/c of active admission or plans.... they have nothing attached at all! any help?


If they don’t have MBs or old ticket cards linked to them, call Disney IT and ask to have the people removed from your account.

Even old Party Tickets that are linked to them will keep them from being deleted.


----------



## hsmamato2

hiroMYhero said:


> If they don’t have MBs or old ticket cards linked to them, call Disney IT and ask to have the people removed from your account.
> 
> Even old Party Tickets that are linked to them will keep them from being deleted.


they both have 'lost' mb's attached.... that's the holdup? so I guess I have to call


----------



## nicolispicoli

Eccle said:


> I've been trying over the past few days at 60 days and there are no fastpasses at all for FoP, it looks like you need to be at 60+3 to have any availability whatsoever I'm afraid.
> If you add all 11 to you fastpass it will only show you times when you can book 11 at the same time.



That's kind of what I figured based on reading other's accounts of obtaining them. I guess it helps to assume there's zero chance and any that pop up will be considered a miracle, lol.


----------



## nicolispicoli

I just wanted to say thank you for this thread and for everyone's advice and input about booking fastpasses.

I had my first ever experience with FP+ at 4:00AM this morning and I am SO glad it's over now, that is intense business. I was so nervous booking for a group of 11 people, none of whom have been to WDW before. FoP was a bust (as was expected) but we got everything else we wanted for both our MK and AK days around the times we wanted. I just popped back on now that I had a desktop (I booked on my phone) and Safari and Everest were both not an option for our group size on our only AK day. So thanks!


----------



## morrik5

Reviving an old post, but am I getting this correct - if I book my FastPass+ as soon as I'm entitled with my room reservation, I can edit them if I decide before I arrive for my stay?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

morrik5 said:


> Reviving an old post, but am I getting this correct - if I book my FastPass+ as soon as I'm entitled with my room reservation, I can edit them if I decide before I arrive for my stay?


Yep.  You sure can.  Over and over again if you like!


----------



## morrik5

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Yep.  You sure can.  Over and over again if you like!


Thanks - so if I make the wrong choices my daughter can correct me and we can make the right selections together.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

morrik5 said:


> Thanks - so if I make the wrong choices my daughter can correct me and we can make the right selections together.


Yes.

ETA:  There are several ways to alter your FP selections.  You will see these choices on both the Disney website as well as the My Disney Experience app.

“*Cancel*” if you simply want to cancel it.  (If your looking to book a different FP in place of an existing one don’t use this method.  Instead, see “Modify” below for the preferred method of searching for a different FP in place of an existing one.)

“*Modify*” if you want to either change the time of your current FP or search availabilty for a different attraction.  This will allow you swap out the old FP for the new one in one single “transaction” (this is dependent upon availabilty).

“*Change Party*” if you want to either remove members of your existing FP party or (if there’s availabilty) add more members to your existing FP party.

See post #2 of this thread for detailed intsructions:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/


----------



## Wubar

morrik5 said:


> Thanks - so if I make the wrong choices my daughter can correct me and we can make the right selections together.



As long as there is availability of your preferred Fastpasses.....Good luck!


----------



## tiffne

I realize this is probably a very simple thing to understand but I can't wrap my brain around it right now and I don't know what to search the forums for in order to get the answer. When people talk about FP being easier to get later in their stay, why is that?  For example we have a 6-night stay starting 6/24, and our AK day is on 6/29. From what I've read it I will have more luck getting a FoP FP on 6/29 vs trying to get it on 6/24, but whyy?


----------



## hiroMYhero

tiffne said:


> I realize this is probably a very simple thing to understand but I can't wrap my brain around it right now and I don't know what to search the forums for in order to get the answer. When people talk about FoP FP being easier to get later in their stay, why is that?  For example we have a 6-night stay starting 6/24, and our AK day is on 6/29. From what I've read it I will have more luck getting a FoP FP on 6/29 vs trying to get it on 6/24, but whyy?


Because Guests who have onsite stays that begin from 1 to 13 days before your arrival will have already booked FPs for their stays which overlap yours.

There’s only a finite number of FPs per day and all those people booking before you have had first choice compared to you.


----------



## tiffne

Oh my gosh, I don't know why that didn't occur to me but that makes perfect sense.  Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## rafiki

FWIW, I’d recommend having both the website and the MDE app available when you book FPs.  When I did mine yesterday, I started on the website. It worked ok for a while but then I got the “Olaf with his head fallen off” message that something had gone wrong and the site wasn’t working anymore.  Tried again and got the same message.  So I switched to the app on my phone and it worked fine.  The FPs I had made on the website before getting the error message were still there and I had no more trouble completing the rest of my days in the app and then going back and modifying some of them to be even better times.


----------



## NJlauren

Split stays, just want to make sure I understand.  

Thinking of adding one night to my stay.  Room only, before my package, if I do this will I be able to book my package FP when the room only 60 days opens up?  Even if I have tickets with the package?


----------



## mesaboy2

NJlauren said:


> Split stays, just want to make sure I understand.
> 
> Thinking of adding one night to my stay.  Room only, before my package, if I do this *will I be able to book my package FP when the room only 60 days opens up*?  Even if I have tickets with the package?



Yes, but *not for the additional day before the package starts*.  This is because MDX doesn’t recognize package tickets as valid before the package check-in date.


----------



## NJlauren

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, but *not for the additional day before the package starts*.  This is because MDX doesn’t recognize package tickets as valid before the package check-in date.



Thank you!  So it would just be for the days of my package.... I’m starting to worry about snow....thinking of adding a day


----------



## Haley R

rafiki said:


> FWIW, I’d recommend having both the website and the MDE app available when you book FPs.  When I did mine yesterday, I started on the website. It worked ok for a while but then I got the “Olaf with his head fallen off” message that something had gone wrong and the site wasn’t working anymore.  Tried again and got the same message.  So I switched to the app on my phone and it worked fine.  The FPs I had made on the website before getting the error message were still there and I had no more trouble completing the rest of my days in the app and then going back and modifying some of them to be even better times.


I’ve been reading that a lot lately. I’ll plan on having both but I might just start on the app.


----------



## JETSDAD

Whenever I see Olaf I find it best to logout and log back in otherwise it will keep happening.


----------



## Haley R

JETSDAD said:


> Whenever I see Olaf I find it best to logout and log back in otherwise it will keep happening.


Do you have to clear your cache? Or just log out and back in?


----------



## JETSDAD

Haley R said:


> Do you have to clear your cache? Or just log out and back in?


I just log out and back in. I do find the app to be more reliable though.


----------



## Wubar

JETSDAD said:


> Whenever I see Olaf I find it best to logout and log back in otherwise it will keep happening.


This works for me as well, whenever Disney decides to give me Stitch or Olaf intead of taking me to where I directed the website to go...


----------



## ThistleMae

nicolispicoli said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for this thread and for everyone's advice and input about booking fastpasses.
> 
> I had my first ever experience with FP+ at 4:00AM this morning and I am SO glad it's over now, that is intense business. I was so nervous booking for a group of 11 people, none of whom have been to WDW before. FoP was a bust (as was expected) but we got everything else we wanted for both our MK and AK days around the times we wanted. I just popped back on now that I had a desktop (I booked on my phone) and Safari and Everest were both not an option for our group size on our only AK day. So thanks!


Glad you were able to get it done.  It took me and my daughter 5 hours to get it done yesterday for a party of 12.  She was on her computer at home and I was on mine and we were messaging back and forth to make sure we got overlapping times, as we had to split up the group to get what we wanted.  It was def. worth the time.  We managed to get FOP for 4 different days.  My favorite ride of all time!


----------



## ThistleMae

JETSDAD said:


> Whenever I see Olaf I find it best to logout and log back in otherwise it will keep happening.


In the five hours it took me and my daughter to book our FP's, I can't tell you how many times I saw Olaf and had to refresh, or log out and back in...ugh...the most frustrating part.  But we did it!  And we got everything we wanted!


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> In the five hours it took me and my daughter to book our FP's, I can't tell you how many times I saw Olaf and had to refresh, or log out and back in...ugh...the most frustrating part.  But we did it!  And we got everything we wanted!


Were you on the app?


----------



## nicolispicoli

ThistleMae said:


> Glad you were able to get it done.  It took me and my daughter 5 hours to get it done yesterday for a party of 12.  She was on her computer at home and I was on mine and we were messaging back and forth to make sure we got overlapping times, as we had to split up the group to get what we wanted.  It was def. worth the time.  We managed to get FOP for 4 different days.  My favorite ride of all time!



Whew, that sounds way more serious than my experience, but you did get FoP, so I'd say it was worth it indeed!


----------



## NikkiDP

I couldn't find the answer to this on the first few pages...

In 2018 my DH and I will be traveling down to Disney with a group of friends. We are new AP holders and everyone else will be purchasing their tickets for the amount of days they will be there. My question is, will the main coordinator be able to include us when they select fast passes at the 60 day mark? I know AP holders can only book fast pass 30 days out but I wasn't sure how it worked if you were traveling with a group.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

NikkiDP said:


> I couldn't find the answer to this on the first few pages...
> 
> In 2018 my DH and I will be traveling down to Disney with a group of friends. We are new AP holders and everyone else will be purchasing their tickets for the amount of days they will be there. My question is, will the main coordinator be able to include us when they select fast passes at the 60 day mark? I know AP holders can only book fast pass 30 days out but I wasn't sure how it worked if you were traveling with a group.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Anyone listed or linked via MDX to an MDX where an onsite stay is linked, shares the 60-day FP booking window. Whoever does the FP booking needs to include you in the grouping that has at least 1 onsite guest.

All guests with APs have 60-day FP booking windows if they have an onsite Stay.


----------



## NikkiDP

hiroMYhero said:


> Anyone listed or linked via MDX to an MDX where an onsite stay is linked, shares the 60-day FP booking window. Whoever does the FP booking needs to include you in the grouping that has at least 1 onsite guest.
> 
> All guests with APs have 60-day FP booking windows if they have an onsite Stay.



Oh awesome! Thank you, I didn't realize that the window opens with an onsite stay. Guess we will have to keep renewing to make sure we learn all the AP secrets  

Thank you so much for responding!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

mesaboy2 said:


> *Availability*
> 
> *The vast majority of the 60 FP attractions at WDW have FPs available as late as day-of.*
> 
> - *Attractions listed here are the most difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect limited availability even at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests are unlikely to get much availability (if at all) at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance may require frequent monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are most unlikely, but possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom)
> Frozen Ever After (Epcot)
> Avatar Flight Of Passage (Animal Kingdom)
> - *Attractions listed here can be difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect good availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect limited availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance will likely require regular monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Magic Kingdom)
> Peter Pan's Flight (Magic Kingdom)
> Space Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> Splash Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Epcot)
> Soarin' (Epcot)
> Test Track (Epcot)
> Toy Story Mania (Hollywood Studios)
> Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios)
> Navi River Journey (Animal Kingdom)
> Rivers of Light (Animal Kingdom)
> - *All other attractions are relatively easy to get.*  Onsite guests can expect wide availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect good availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days is likely, but availability may be limited.  Same-day FPs are likely, but may require frequent monitoring via MDX.
> 
> 
> - The MDX system can be used to check availability at any park, even if FPs are selected for a different park that day.  However, *guests are advised to be careful not to confirm any selections offered*, or existing FPs will be affected.  See the FP FAQ Addendum for more information.
> 
> - In general, *day-of FP availability for most headliners--particularly outside of Magic Kingdom—is typically low* and approaches nonexistent as choices for 4th FPs since several hours must pass until guests are eligible for 4th FPs.
> 
> - *There is little evidence that different “pools” of FPs are maintained for different booking windows.*  In other words, the full slate of FPs available for any particular attraction is released at one time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.
> 
> - *If maximum choice and times of FPs is desired, then reserving them at the earliest opportunity is highly recommended.*



I saw this quoted in the other post and wanted to mention that I think some of more popular the M&Gs (Talking Mickey, Elena, Rapunzel) might belong in the Difficult category. It’s not hard to get something ahead of time but I find them as challenging to get day-of as BTMR, TT, and Soarin. I assume because of low capacity, but that shocked me the first time I couldn’t get Talking Mickey without splitting a party and half an hour of refreshing in May. I hadn’t seen anywhere that they were difficult but it seems pretty consistent that they can be.


----------



## markman04

if I use up my 3 fastpass+ early in the day, i know I can then pick a 4th through the app or kiosk, but once I use the 4th, can I select a fifth and so forth?


----------



## mesaboy2

markman04 said:


> if I use up my 3 fastpass+ early in the day, i know I can then pick a 4th through the app or kiosk, but once I use the 4th, can I select a fifth and so forth?



Yes.


----------



## NikkiDP

markman04 said:


> if I use up my 3 fastpass+ early in the day, i know I can then pick a 4th through the app or kiosk, but once I use the 4th, can I select a fifth and so forth?



Yes! Once you tap into your 4th you can start looking for your 5th. Remember to keep updating the app, new things appear all the time!


----------



## markman04

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Boardwalk III

NikkiDP said:


> Yes! Once you tap into your 4th you can start looking for your 5th. Remember to keep updating the app, new things appear all the time!



This may be a stupid question but what is the best way to update the app? Close and reopen? Or actually go into App Store and ask for an update?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boardwalk III said:


> This may be a stupid question but what is the best way to update the app? Close and reopen? Or actually go into App Store and ask for an update?


That post actually should read “refresh” the FP area by choosing different times to see what pops up.

You can run the app updates in the App Store area of your phone if you think your MDE app isn’t up to date.


----------



## Boardwalk III

hiroMYhero said:


> That post actually should read “refresh” the FP area by choosing different times to see what pops up.
> 
> You can run the app updates in the App Store area of your phone if you think your MDE app isn’t up to date.



Ok great , that’s what I thought but just making sure! Tks!


----------



## BOST99

Hopefully an easy question but I have kind of confused myself.  

We are doing a split stay starting on-site and then going off-site with 7 or 8 park days. One day we may do a water park or just have a non-park day, likely on the day we move off-site, which would man we would only be booking FP+s for 7 days.  

Is 7 day FP+ restriction for APs consecutive days?  Just wondering if we don't book any FP+ for 1 day in the middle of our trip, would we be able to book FP+ on Day 8.


----------



## horse11

Do I have to purchase Park Tickets in order to make my FP 60 days out? Can I purchase tickets after making the FP? We are staying at the Beach Club during our stay at Disney. I have a family member whom is an employee of the Disney and wanted to take us out to the parks as their guests while we are there. They say they can only make FP a week out but how does that work for us if we are staying on property? Can we still make FP 60 days out?


----------



## horse11

Sorry should have posted this under the FP thread but I do not know how to move it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

horse11 said:


> Do I have to purchase Park Tickets in order to make my FP 60 days out? Can I purchase tickets after making the FP? We are staying at the Beach Club during our stay at Disney. I have a family member whom is an employee of the Disney and wanted to take us out to the parks as their guests while we are there. They say they can only make FP a week out but how does that work for us if we are staying on property? Can we still make FP 60 days out?


Yes, you must have linked tickets. 



mesaboy2 said:


> *Before FPs can be scheduled, the following two requirements must be met--there are no exceptions.* Note that an onsite room reservation at a Disney-owned hotel is *not* required, but does determine how far in advance FPs can be scheduled (see here in Booking Windows).
> 
> *A guest must have or be listed on an account created in My Disney Experience* (abbreviated MDX) using a valid email address, and
> *A guest must have valid ticket media linked to their name on this account.* In most situations, ticket vouchers (including those for Annual Passes) can be linked as well as *tickets from third-party resellers such as Undercover Tourist*.
> Once the MDX account is created, anyone named on the account with tickets attached to them can have scheduled FPs.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, you must have linked tickets.


Ok but is there some way to connect them to our reservation? if I read this right if the CM is linked or added to our reservation then we could get FP 60 days out correct?


*Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
Guests staying at the Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
_(Beginning January 10, 2018)_ Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account: B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.

*Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._

*Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account. CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps. _Note: If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._


----------



## mesaboy2

horse11 said:


> Ok but is there some way to connect them to our reservation? if I read this right if the CM is linked or added to our reservation then we could get FP 60 days out correct?



Tickets, whether from Disney directly or from third-party sellers, can be easily linked to your MDX account.  If there is an onsite reservation also linked to the same MDX account, you will have the ability to reserve FPs at 60 days.


----------



## m.eleanor

does anyone have experience booking last minute fast passes?


----------



## mesaboy2

m.eleanor said:


> does anyone have experience booking last minute fast passes?



Many do.  What is your question?


----------



## hiroMYhero

m.eleanor said:


> does anyone have experience booking last minute fast passes?


Do you mean like the night before a park day, or, day of? 

Yes. I have just last weekend for a party of 2.


----------



## m.eleanor

mesaboy2 said:


> Many do.  What is your question?



We try to plan in advance, but things always end up changing and we end up going to a different park or spending more time in one park and having to change our fast passes. If we want to book then the day of or a day or two before, is there a time of day thats better? are there typically still things to book, or should we just bank on doing anything important at rope drop?


----------



## Wood Nymph

m.eleanor said:


> We try to plan in advance, but things always end up changing and we end up going to a different park or spending more time in one park and having to change our fast passes. If we want to book then the day of or a day or two before, is there a time of day thats better? are there typically still things to book, or should we just bank on doing anything important at rope drop?


I've completely changed parks at the last minute, or day before. There tends to be more availability for rides in the evening hour than earlier in the day when you do that.  I have been surprised to get fastpasses for rides by checking frequently. Sometimes you get lucky and they open up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

m.eleanor said:


> We try to plan in advance, but things always end up changing and we end up going to a different park or spending more time in one park and having to change our fast passes. If we want to book then the day of or a day or two before, is there a time of day thats better? are there typically still things to book, or should we just bank on doing anything important at rope drop?


I booked at 8:00p on Friday, the 22nd, for the following day. Found 7D for 9:50p and after confirming, I Modified and refreshed a number of times and finally ended with a 12:25 time. I did the same for Space and ended up with an 11:00a timeslot.

Also day of, I could book a number of FPs and by Modifying, was able to move them to immediate use.

Always book something then Modify and refresh and you should be able to find a better time slot especially at MK.


----------



## horse11

mesaboy2 said:


> Tickets, whether from Disney directly or from third-party sellers, can be easily linked to your MDX account.  If there is an onsite reservation also linked to the same MDX account, you will have the ability to reserve FPs at 60 days.


I was referring to a way to connecting my cousin (CM) to our  hotel reservation but using their CM guest tickets. Would that allow us to get FP 60 days out?


----------



## hiroMYhero

horse11 said:


> I was referring to a way to connecting my cousin (CM) to our  hotel reservation but using their CM guest tickets. Would that allow us to get FP 60 days out?


You must link the CM’s MDX account to your MDX account. The CM’s name must be on the resort reservation if no one is using regular tickets.

After the MDX accounts are linked, the CM is the only person who can book the FPs by going into their own MDX account. Only the CM can access the Guest Passes that are linked to their MDX.

With the CM’s name on the resort reservation, the FP booking window opens at 60 days before  check-in.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> You must link the CM’s MDX account to your MDX account. The CM’s name must be on the resort reservation if no one is using regular tickets.
> 
> After the MDX accounts are linked, the CM is the only person who can book the FPs by going into their own MDX account. Only the CM can access the Guest Passes that are linked to their MDX.
> 
> With the CM’s name on the resort reservation, the FP booking window opens at 60 days before  check-in.


We bought points from a DVC onwer with that being said will they be able to add my cousin to our reservation and then link MDX accounts?


----------



## hiroMYhero

horse11 said:


> We bought points from a DVC onwer with that being said will they be able to add my cousin to our reservation and then link MDX accounts?


Call and have them add the CM’s name.

You must link your MDX to the CM’s MDX. You invite the CM through the Family and Friends section of your MDX account. The MDX system sends an invite to your CM friend. So, you do need to know the email address that is connected to the CM’s MDX account when you add the CM’s name to the Friends section and then initiate the emailed invite. 

That’s the only way in which to link MDX accounts.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> Call and have them add the CM’s name.
> 
> You must link your MDX to the CM’s MDX. You invite the CM through the Family and Friends section of your MDX account. The MDX system sends an invite to your CM friend. So, you do need to know the email address that is connected to the CM’s MDX account when you add the CM’s name to the Friends section and then initiate the emailed invite.
> 
> That’s the only way in which to link MDX accounts.


AWESOME!! Thanks!!


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> Call and have them add the CM’s name.
> 
> You must link your MDX to the CM’s MDX. You invite the CM through the Family and Friends section of your MDX account. The MDX system sends an invite to your CM friend. So, you do need to know the email address that is connected to the CM’s MDX account when you add the CM’s name to the Friends section and then initiate the emailed invite.
> 
> That’s the only way in which to link MDX accounts.


One last question..... Would the CM need to be present when we check into our hotel?


----------



## hiroMYhero

horse11 said:


> One last question..... Would the CM need to be present when we check into our hotel?


No. With online check-in, you never have to stop by the front desk.

After your MDX accounts are linked and after the CM books the FPs, you’ll be able to see the FPs that are booked for the CM. Only the CM can see what’s booked for the Guest Passes in his own MDX.

Don’t worry about only seeing 1 FP, that’s just how the system is set up.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> You must link the CM’s MDX account to your MDX account. The CM’s name must be on the resort reservation if no one is using regular tickets.
> 
> After the MDX accounts are linked, the CM is the only person who can book the FPs by going into their own MDX account. Only the CM can access the Guest Passes that are linked to their MDX.
> 
> With the CM’s name on the resort reservation, the FP booking window opens at 60 days before  check-in.


Gosh ok may be just one more question lol!! It would be the CM's MDX that would have to invite us correct? since they are the ones that are supplying us with the guest pass correct? Also would they be the only ones that can schedule the FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

You can initiate the linking of the 2 MDX accounts using the process that is a few posts up.

It’s better for you to initiate the linking because all the CM has to do is accept the email invite.

Yes, only the CM can book FPs for the Guest Passes unless you are given full access to his MDX account. He would have to give you the login ID and password.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Quick question! Our window opens up tomorrow morning, it’s our first trip since FEA opened. I could have sworn I read somewhere that there’s no FP until after 11 AM but I can’t find it again to confirm, is that true or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## mesaboy2

DGsAtBLT said:


> Quick question! Our window opens up tomorrow morning, it’s our first trip since FEA opened. I could have sworn I read somewhere that there’s *no FP until after 11 AM* but I can’t find it again to confirm, is that true or am I remembering wrong?



You remember correctly, but that limitation is gone now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mesaboy2 said:


> You remember correctly, but that limitation is gone now.



Thank you!


----------



## horse11

horse11 said:


> Gosh ok may be just one more question lol!! It would be the CM's MDX that would have to invite us correct? since they are the ones that are supplying us with the guest pass correct? Also would they be the only ones that can schedule the FP?





hiroMYhero said:


> You can initiate the linking of the 2 MDX accounts using the process that is a few posts up.
> 
> It’s better for you to initiate the linking because all the CM has to do is accept the email invite.
> 
> Yes, only the CM can book FPs for the Guest Passes unless you are given full access to his MDX account. He would have to give you the login ID and password.


Ok cool!! You guys are the best!!


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> No. With online check-in, you never have to stop by the front desk.



Since we are adding my cousin (CM) to our reservation can I be the one that does the online check in or does my cousin have to? Also my cousin can get three of us in with a guest pass so I will be buying tickets for one of us. can that person still be added when my cousin schedules the FP or will that work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

horse11 said:


> Since we are adding my cousin (CM) to our reservation can I be the one that does the online check in or does my cousin have to? Also my cousin can get three of us in with a guest pass so I will be buying tickets for one of us. can that person still be added when my cousin schedules the FP or will that work?


The main person on the reservation completes the online check-in.

Yes. Your cousin can choose from whoever is linked within the 2 MDX accounts.

Be sure your Family and Friends area is set for Share All Plans and the same thing for the CM’s MDX account.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> The main person on the reservation completes the online check-in.
> 
> Yes. Your cousin can choose from whoever is linked within the 2 MDX accounts.
> 
> Be sure your Family and Friends area is set for Share All Plans and the same thing for the CM’s MDX account.


So my cousin would have to be the MAIN person on the reservation or just "part" of the reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Whoever is the main person on the reservation right now is the main person. The CM is just some additional person.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> Whoever is the main person on the reservation right now is the main person. The CM is just some additional person.


YES!!! This is AWESOME!! Gosh I do not know what I would do without these boards and you guys!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## NJlauren

Sorry another question hopefully my last!  Tomorrow is FP day!

Currently our party is 6 adults one child, however this is a chance one of the adults decided not to come.  If they cancel after FP day it doesn’t affect the other FP right?  We won’t lose ours right?

This seems silly to ask but I want to be sure!


----------



## hiroMYhero

NJlauren said:


> We won’t lose ours right?


Correct, you won’t lose any FPs at all.


----------



## NJlauren

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct, you won’t lose any FPs at all.



Thank you!


----------



## jcmh71

My family will be visiting WDW in May, and this is our first visit since fast passes were introduced.  We are staying for a total of 14 nights (2 nights Contemporary, 10 nights Dolphin, 2 nights Wilderness Lodge). We are planning to get 10 day park hoppers because we do plan to take every few days "off" from the parks. How will this work when I log in at 60 days to start booking fast passes?  Will I only be able to book fast passes for the first 10 days of my stay since its linked to a 10 day ticket? Or will I be able to book fast passes for a total of 10 days during that 14 day window even if the days I'm booking fast passes are not consecutive?   
Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

jcmh71 said:


> My family will be visiting WDW in May, and this is our first visit since fast passes were introduced.  We are staying for a total of 14 nights (2 nights Contemporary, 10 nights Dolphin, 2 nights Wilderness Lodge). We are planning to get 10 day park hoppers because we do plan to take every few days "off" from the parks. How will this work when I log in at 60 days to start booking fast passes?  Will I only be able to book fast passes for the first 10 days of my stay since its linked to a 10 day ticket? Or will I be able to book fast passes for a total of 10 days during that 14 day window even if the days I'm booking fast passes are not consecutive?
> Thank you!



Any 10 of your 14 days will be selectable, they do not need to be consecutive.


----------



## goingtotheworld

If I only book two tier 2 FP at AK (KS 5-6 & ROL) will I be able to get a same day FP, use it and get another without using the first two?


----------



## Wubar

goingtotheworld said:


> If I only book two tier 2 FP at AK (KS 5-6 & ROL) will I be able to get a same day FP, use it and get another without using the first two?



Basically use a 4th before using up your first 3? No. You can only book a 4th as soon as you scan in (or let the time expire) for your 3rd FP.


----------



## goingtotheworld

Wubar said:


> Basically use a 4th before using up your first 3? No. You can only book a 4th as soon as you scan in (or let the time expire) for your 3rd FP.


That’s what I thought but just wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing something!  Thank you!!


----------



## Lady Hiss

I know the answer is here somewhere, but it's crunch time for me so I hope you can help with this question. We are two adults who will be staying onsite, have bought 10 day park hoppers and are almost 60 days out. We're being joined by BIL and SIL a few days after us, also staying onsite and have bought 4 day park hoppers. How can I make fast passes for the whole group? I have them listed as friends on MDE, but when I try to add them to the group, a message comes up that they don't have tickets. I decided to practice getting FP and it comes up with an error when I attempt to add them to the group. Any help is VERY much appreciated.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Lady Hiss said:


> I know the answer is here somewhere, but it's crunch time for me so I hope you can help with this question. We are two adults who will be staying onsite, have bought 10 day park hoppers and are almost 60 days out. We're being joined by BIL and SIL a few days after us, also staying onsite and have bought 4 day park hoppers. How can I make fast passes for the whole group? I have them listed as friends on MDE, but when I try to add them to the group, a message comes up that they don't have tickets. I decided to practice getting FP and it comes up with an error when I attempt to add them to the group. Any help is VERY much appreciated.


Did your In-laws book a package stay (room+tickets)?


----------



## mesaboy2

Lady Hiss said:


> I know the answer is here somewhere, but it's crunch time for me so I hope you can help with this question. We are two adults who will be staying onsite, have bought 10 day park hoppers and are almost 60 days out. We're being joined by BIL and SIL a few days after us, also staying onsite and have bought 4 day park hoppers. How can I make fast passes for the whole group? I have them listed as friends on MDE, but when I try to add them to the group, a message comes up that they don't have tickets. I decided to practice getting FP and it comes up with an error when I attempt to add them to the group. Any help is VERY much appreciated.



I’m guessing they have a room/ticket package.  If so, their tickets won’t be recognized for FP purposes until 60 days before their trip.


----------



## Lady Hiss

I think they booked a room and ticket package. So, I can't add them to our FP until they're 60 days out?


----------



## mesaboy2

Lady Hiss said:


> I think they booked a room and ticket package. So, *I can't add them to our FP until they're 60 days out?*



Correct, since their tickets aren’t recognized by the MDX system until 60 days before their check-in date.  They also will not be able to get FP for any dates before their check-in date.  FP and packages do not mix well.


----------



## Lady Hiss

Many, many thanks for the quick reply. You saved my sanity tonight!!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

mesaboy2 said:


> Correct, since their tickets aren’t recognized by the MDX system until 60 days before their check-in date.  They also will not be able to get FP for any dates before their check-in date.  FP and packages do not mix well.


@mesaboy2 , my curiosity has gotten the best of me.  

Hypothetically, if @Lady Hiss has a room-only that began before her In-laws package stay, would she then be able to include them in her FP booking party for only the days that fall within her In-laws package stay?  

Would the same rules of a room-only followed by a package stay apply? Only, she has the room-only and her In-laws have the package stay.  (I hope I’m making sense.). Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> @mesaboy2 , my curiosity has gotten the best of me.
> 
> Hypothetically, if @Lady Hiss has a room-only that began before her In-laws package stay, would she then be able to include them in her FP booking party for only the days that fall within her In-laws package stay?
> 
> Would the same rules of a room-only followed by a package stay apply? Only, she has the room-only and her In-laws have the package stay.  (I hope I’m making sense.). Thanks.


Even if the first Stay has room-only, the in-law Stay has a package. The names are different for the In-Laws so the system won’t allow booking for them.

Disney tweaked this recently and just because friends are linked via MDX, their ability to pre-book FPs is dependent upon the package opening date.


----------



## mesaboy2

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> @mesaboy2 , my curiosity has gotten the best of me.
> 
> Hypothetically, if @Lady Hiss has a room-only that began before her In-laws package stay, would she then be able to include them in her FP booking party for only the days that fall within her In-laws package stay?
> 
> Would the same rules of a room-only followed by a package stay apply? Only, she has the room-only and her In-laws have the package stay.  (I hope I’m making sense.). Thanks.



I’m not sure what kind of stay the PP has, not sure it makes a difference in this scenario.  The bottom line is that package tickets can’t be booked until 60 days before the stay (you can’t even practice), and they are not considered valid tickets before the check-in date.  This becomes a scheduling headache for any offsite-then-onsite stay.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Thank you @mesaboy2 and @hiroMYhero !


----------



## lark

So, it's possible I did this wrong or missed prior posts on this but I was recently unable to book 60 day fastpasses for a friend on my MDX account who was not a registered guest on our stay.  I was trying to make fastpasses reservations just for her (the registered guests don't have tickets yet).  The calendar only showed 30 days.  I don't know what would have happened if at least one registered guest had a ticket.  As an experiment, I added the friend to our reservation (there are only two in the room) and was able to see 60+ on the calendar for the friend.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lark said:


> So, it's possible I did this wrong or missed prior posts on this but I was recently unable to book 60 day fastpasses for a friend on my MDX account who was not a registered guest on our stay.  I was trying to make fastpasses reservations just for her (the registered guests don't have tickets yet).  The calendar only showed 30 days.  I don't know what would have happened if at least one registered guest had a ticket.  As an experiment, I added the friend to our reservation (there are only two in the room) and was able to see 60+ on the calendar for the friend.


The offsite guest has to be grouped with an onsite guest at the time of selecting FPs. Initially, no onsite guests were booking so she, as an offsite guest, didn’t have the 60-day window.

By adding her on to your onsite reservation, she became an onsite guest with all the booking benefits. Adding on another adult to a reservation can add additional costs to the reservation.


----------



## lark

hiroMYhero said:


> The offsite guest has to be grouped with an onsite guest at the time of selecting FPs. Initially, no onsite guests were booking so she, as an offsite guest, didn’t have the 60-day window.
> 
> By adding her on to your onsite reservation, she became an onsite guest with all the booking benefits. Adding on another adult to a reservation can add additional costs to the reservation.



Thanks.  I'll change the reservation back and just book for all of us together when we get our tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lark said:


> Thanks.  I'll change the reservation back and just book for all of us together when we get our tickets.


Your friend’s FPs will remain even when taken off your onsite reservation. You’ll just have to book for all the others and look for the same or overlapping FP window.


----------



## lark

hiroMYhero said:


> Your friend’s FPs will remain even when taken off your onsite reservation. You’ll just have to book for all the others and look for the same or overlapping FP window.



Oh, very cool.  The tickets are sitting at home in my mailbox but we are out of town!  We are pretty flexible, but I did grab one for mine train that we may not be able to overlap.  Doesn't matter, though -- either way we will be at WDW!  Thanks for all your help here.


----------



## myersea2

I have a question I didn't see in the FAQs, hoping someone can help.  I went to pre-book my FastPass+ selections 60 days prior to our trip (staying at a Disney resort), and there were a few cases where I only wanted to book two of the FastPass options.  For example, at our day in Hollywood Studios we booked Rock n Rollercoaster and Star Tours, but weren't interested in any of the other options.  

Once we've used the two pre-picked Fastpasses, will we be able to get new Fastpasses at the kiosks?  Or am I getting myself into trouble since I didn't arrange for 3 ahead of time?


----------



## hiroMYhero

myersea2 said:


> Once we've used the two pre-picked Fastpasses, will we be able to get new Fastpasses at the kiosks?


Yes, you can book FP#3 at a kiosk and it can’t be a repeat of FP#1 or #2. 

It’s easier to use the MDX app on your phone rather than search for a kiosk.


----------



## PDXmouse

myersea2 said:


> I have a question I didn't see in the FAQs, hoping someone can help.  I went to pre-book my FastPass+ selections 60 days prior to our trip (staying at a Disney resort), and there were a few cases where I only wanted to book two of the FastPass options.  For example, at our day in Hollywood Studios we booked Rock n Rollercoaster and Star Tours, but weren't interested in any of the other options.
> 
> Once we've used the two pre-picked Fastpasses, will we be able to get new Fastpasses at the kiosks?  Or am I getting myself into trouble since I didn't arrange for 3 ahead of time?



Are you doing RD that day?  If not, you might consider booking a "throwaway" fast pass for before your RnR and ST fast pass. This way you can look for a fourth FP once you've entered the queue for ST.

We did this our first day when we won't arrive in the parks until about 5:30 pm.  I booked a "throwaway" FP for 4:00 for a ride that is not a hard to get FP (don't want to hoard a FP someone else might actually want to use.). Then I booked out two must have FP's.  I'm hoping we might get lucky enough for a 4th FP on another tier 1.  If you add a third FP day of you still can't chose a tier 1.


----------



## Delilah1310

Hi all. Sorry if this is clear somewhere, but perhaps my search terms were off because I wasn't able to find this info.

What is the best strategy when the ride goes down during your FP time?
Its been a couple years since we have been and I recall that TT was down during our FP window, so they gave us "anytime" passes? Is that still the practice? 
If so, are those "anytime" FP still just for that ride or could they be used for ANY ride (I'm sure there would be exceptions)?
And how does that impact the fourth FP option? If I had already used two and my third gets changed because of the ride closure, can I immediately pick a fourth? Even another tier 1 (if not in MK)?

thanks in advance for any insight on this.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Delilah1310 said:


> Hi all. Sorry if this is clear somewhere, but perhaps my search terms were off because I wasn't able to find this info.
> 
> What is the best strategy when the ride goes down during your FP time?
> Its been a couple years since we have been and I recall that TT was down during our FP window, so they gave us "anytime" passes? Is that still the practice?
> If so, are those "anytime" FP still just for that ride or could they be used for ANY ride (I'm sure there would be exceptions)?
> And how does that impact the fourth FP option? If I had already used two and my third gets changed because of the ride closure, can I immediately pick a fourth? Even another tier 1 (if not in MK)?
> 
> thanks in advance for any insight on this.


You’ll receive an Anytime FP that will have exclusions but will be good for the downed ride and many others.

You can change the FP that you have for the downed ride and it’s 1 of your initial 3. You still have to use your initial 3 FPs prior to booking a repeated Tier 1.


----------



## Ready2Gomom

I’m going to be booking my FPs soon for my family at 60 days out (so staying onsite). Some local AP holder friends are joining us. One day we were thinking of splitting up - so my DH and his friend (AP holder) going to 1 park and myself and DS going to another. In this case, can I book my DH and his friend FPs in 1 park and myself and DS in another?? We are linked in MDX. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ready2Gomom said:


> I’m going to be booking my FPs soon for my family at 60 days out (so staying onsite). Some local AP holder friends are joining us. One day we were thinking of splitting up - so my DH and his friend (AP holder) going to 1 park and myself and DS going to another. In this case, can I book my DH and his friend FPs in 1 park and myself and DS in another?? We are linked in MDX. Thanks!


Yes. When booking your FPs, you can pick and choose guests and parks.


----------



## Ready2Gomom

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. When booking your FPs, you can pick and choose guests and parks.


Great thank you!


----------



## Delilah1310

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll receive an Anytime FP that will have exclusions but will be good for the downed ride and many others.
> 
> You can change the FP that you have for the downed ride and it’s 1 of your initial 3. You still have to use your initial 3 FPs prior to booking a repeated Tier 1.



thanks. 
Just want to make sure I am understanding  -
so let's say I have TT, Spaceship Earth and Crush.
I have used Spaceship Earth and Crush, but when I head over to Test Track, I discover it's down.
my app now says I have an available Anytime FP and the TT fast is gone?
And I will need to use this Anytime FP before I can get a fourth?
thanks again!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Delilah1310 said:


> thanks.
> Just want to make sure I am understanding  -
> so let's say I have TT, Spaceship Earth and Crush.
> I have used Spaceship Earth and Crush, but when I head over to Test Track, I discover it's down.
> my app now says I have an available Anytime FP and the TT fast is gone?



Not the person you quoted, but:

Correct.  The TT would be replaced with an Anytime FP.



Delilah1310 said:


> And I will need to use this Anytime FP before I can get a fourth?



No.  You would be able to book another FP even though the Anytime FP was now there in place of the TT FP.   Except, the newly-booked FP would technically still be your third FP (not your fourth) because your original third FP (the TT FP) never happened. 

Also, when it comes to the tiered parks, think of an Anytime FP as a “nothing FP”.  It wouldn’t count as one of your original three prebooked FPs.  It’s nether a tier one nor a tier two.  So tiering rules would still apply when trying to book a second tier one FP.


----------



## Delilah1310

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Not the person you quoted, but:
> 
> Correct.  The TT would be replaced with an Anytime FP.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You would be able to book another FP even though the Anytime FP was now there in place of the TT FP.   Except, the newly-booked FP would technically still be your third FP (not your fourth) because your original third FP (the TT FP) never happened.
> 
> Also, when it comes to the tiered parks, think of an Anytime FP as a “nothing FP”.  It wouldn’t count as one of your original three prebooked FPs.  It’s nether a tier one nor a tier two.  So tiering rules would still apply when trying to book a second tier one FP.



ahh ... gotcha. sort of just like a bonus one.
thanks all, this helps!


----------



## corrieaw

I'm planning our first Disney trip and am so thankful for all the information here.
We are staying 6 nights onsite/6 nights offsite/2 nights onsite and have the UK Ultimate tickets that are valid for 14 consecutive days.
Might I be able to book FP for all 14 days once my 60-day window opens with these tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

corrieaw said:


> We are staying 6 nights onsite/6 nights offsite/2 nights onsite and have the UK Ultimate tickets that are valid for 14 consecutive days.


When your FP Booking window opens for Stay#1, you’ll be able to book for Stay#1’s Length of Stay - this includes the first day of Stay#2 (offsite).

For the rest of the offsite Stay#2, you’ll be able to book 60 days out from each park day.

For the last day of Stay#2, you’ll also be able to book for the onsite Stay#3’s Length of Stay.

You don’t have to book daily for Stay#2; you can just wait until you are 61 days out from Stay#3 and complete all the FP Booking for the offsite days + the last 2 onsite days.
And,

 to DIS!!


----------



## corrieaw

hiroMYhero said:


> When your FP Booking window opens for Stay#1, you’ll be able to book for Stay#1’s Length of Stay - this includes the first day of Stay#2 (offsite).
> 
> For the rest of the offsite Stay#2, you’ll be able to book 60 days out from each park day.
> 
> For the last day of Stay#2, you’ll also be able to book for the onsite Stay#3’s Length of Stay.
> 
> You don’t have to book daily for Stay#2; you can just wait until you are 61 days out from Stay#3 and complete all the FP Booking for the offsite days + the last 2 onsite days.
> And,
> 
> to DIS!!



Thank you!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Isn't there a FP for the MK fireworks? If so, where and what is it like?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Alabama Minnie said:


> Isn't there a FP for the MK fireworks? If so, where and what is it like?


No FPs for fireworks because the Fireworks Dessert Party Guests now get the premium seating.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

hiroMYhero said:


> No FPs for fireworks because the Fireworks Dessert Party Guests now get the premium seating.


Thanks! I just remembered seeing it in the past but never considered it.


----------



## SplitRaindrop

I apologize as the answer is likely here (buried in this AWESOME) thread. But what's a single rider option? i'll be at Disney solo in February so I'm guessing this might be a great option.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SplitRaindrop said:


> I apologize as the answer is likely here (buried in this AWESOME) thread. But what's a single rider option? i'll be at Disney solo in February so I'm guessing this might be a great option.


Guests who enter the Single Rider lines don’t use a FP. Each Single Rider Guest is willing to be seated next to a Stranger/Guest wherever they are directed by a CM to fill the ride vehicle.

Some groups choose the Single Rider line rather than wait in a Standby line which may be substantially longer time-wise.


----------



## SplitRaindrop

hiroMYhero said:


> Guests who enter the Single Rider lines don’t use a FP. Each Single Rider Guest is willing to be seated next to a Stranger/Guest wherever they are directed by a CM to fill the ride vehicle.
> 
> Some groups choose the Single Rider line rather than wait in a Standby line which may be substantially longer time-wise.


So if I'm in between Fast Pass reservations this might save me some time getting on to rides in the mean time.


----------



## siskaren

SplitRaindrop said:


> So if I'm in between Fast Pass reservations this might save me some time getting on to rides in the mean time.



There's only three rides at WDW that offer it though - Test Track, Expedition Everest and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster.


----------



## SplitRaindrop

siskaren said:


> There's only three rides at WDW that offer it though - Test Track, Expedition Everest and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster.


Is that for Magic Kingdom only? Do the other parks have it?


----------



## siskaren

SplitRaindrop said:


> Is that for Magic Kingdom only? Do the other parks have it?



Test Track is in Epcot, Expedition Everest is in Animal Kingdom and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster is in Hollywood Studios. No rides at Magic Kingdom offer it.



SplitRaindrop said:


> I apologize as the answer is likely here (buried in this AWESOME) thread.



The important information is in the first 10 posts - you don't need to read the whole thread.


----------



## JenniferH

This will be our first trip that isn't booked through Disney (trying to save a little $ this time).  If I make reservations for a Disney on site hotel via an outside vendor (TripAdvisor, Orbitz, etc) and purchase tickets from another vendor (MouseSavers, etc), how/when do I get my Magic Band? And how do I link the tickets to the band so I can book FP? Sorry if this is obvious - I looked for the answer but didn't see it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JenniferH said:


> This will be our first trip that isn't booked through Disney (trying to save a little $ this time).  If I make reservations for a Disney on site hotel via an outside vendor (TripAdvisor, Orbitz, etc) and purchase tickets from another vendor (MouseSavers, etc), how/when do I get my Magic Band? And how do I link the tickets to the band so I can book FP? Sorry if this is obvious - I looked for the answer but didn't see it.


You’ll link your resort reservation and your tickets to your MDX account.

After everything is linked, the MagicBands that you’ll customize in your MDX account will be sent to your home before your trip. These MBs are linked to your MDX account where your tickets and booked FPs are linked.

The MBs will open your room door and will allow you entry into the parks and FP lines based on their linkage to all your data in MDX.


----------



## Magic_Man

mesaboy2 said:


> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*. For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.


Can you tell me how the booking window would work in this situation? We have a 4-day stay beginning on a Saturday but we have only purchased a one day Value ticket for our visit. Thus, the ticket can only be used to enter a park on Monday or Tuesday. Since I cannot use my Value ticket on Saturday, will my booking window still begin 60 days prior to my Saturday arrival? Or will my booking window begin 60 days prior to the first day that I can actually use my ticket? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Magic_Man said:


> will my booking window still begin 60 days prior to my Saturday arrival?


Yes. The opening of your FP Booking window is based on your check-in date. 

The MDX system knows your reservation dates and the window fully opens from check-in through checkout.


----------



## Magic_Man

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. The opening of your FP Booking window is based on your check-in date.
> 
> The MDX system knows your reservation dates and the window fully opens from check-in through checkout.


Thanks.  I'll mark my calendar accordingly.


----------



## Haley R

Delilah1310 said:


> ahh ... gotcha. sort of just like a bonus one.
> thanks all, this helps!


That actually happened to us. We had a FP for Test Track and it went down so they gave us an anytime FP. We ended up using it on Mission Space right away and TT opened later up so we were still able to do it.


----------



## Haley R

JenniferH said:


> This will be our first trip that isn't booked through Disney (trying to save a little $ this time).  If I make reservations for a Disney on site hotel via an outside vendor (TripAdvisor, Orbitz, etc) and purchase tickets from another vendor (MouseSavers, etc), how/when do I get my Magic Band? And how do I link the tickets to the band so I can book FP? Sorry if this is obvious - I looked for the answer but didn't see it.


We booked our stay through Undercover Tourist last year because the rate at AKL was hard to pass up. We got our MB's around the same time we would've gotten them had we booked through Disney. The only thing I will add is that we only got the MB's and not the luggage tags. It wasn't a big deal for us because we already had some, but it's good information to know anyway.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

What time will the FP booking window open? Tomorrow is my day!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Alabama Minnie said:


> What time will the FP booking window open? Tomorrow is my day!


7:00a ET.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

hiroMYhero said:


> 7:00a ET.


Thanks!


----------



## ThistleMae

This is a new question I just thought of.  How do FP's work when you are an annual passholder and are frequenting the parks regularly, but not staying onsite?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ThistleMae said:


> This is a new question I just thought of.  How do FP's work when you are an annual passholder and are frequenting the parks regularly, but not staying onsite?


This is from @mesaboy2 ’s Post#3:
- *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.

- *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.


----------



## CarolynFH

ThistleMae said:


> This is a new question I just thought of.  How do FP's work when you are an annual passholder and are frequenting the parks regularly, but not staying onsite?





hiroMYhero said:


> This is from @mesaboy2 ’s Post#3:
> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.
> 
> - *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.



Just thought I’d add that AP holders who don’t have an onsite reservation can have up to 7 days of FPs booked within the next 30 days. So if we lived close by (I wish!) we could book 1 or 2 days each week for the next 4 weeks, and as we used each day we could book another day within the coming 30.


----------



## ThistleMae

CarolynFH said:


> Just thought I’d add that AP holders who don’t have an onsite reservation can have up to 7 days of FPs booked within the next 30 days. So if we lived close by (I wish!) we could book 1 or 2 days each week for the next 4 weeks, and as we used each day we could book another day within the coming 30.


Wow...thank you because I was not planning on staying onsite.  So the real difference is the 30 days and the 60 days, everything else is the same correct?


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> Wow...thank you because I was not planning on staying onsite.  So the real difference is the 30 days and the 60 days, everything else is the same correct?


You also get extra magic hours if you stay on site and get the free transportation.


----------



## hsmamato2

hiroMYhero said:


> If they don’t have MBs or old ticket cards linked to them, call Disney IT and ask to have the people removed from your account.
> 
> Even old Party Tickets that are linked to them will keep them from being deleted.


I just decided to change the names to something ridiculous and leave it alone so I wouldn't accidentally attach them to anything new in the acct. is that a bad idea? I figured I'd leave well enough alone here.....


----------



## CarolynFH

ThistleMae said:


> Wow...thank you because I was not planning on staying onsite.  So the real difference is the 30 days and the 60 days, everything else is the same correct?



As far as FPs are concerned,  staying offsite with APs is the same as staying offsite with other tickets (book day by day, 30 days out), with the exception that with an AP you are limited to having seven days of FP within the next 30 days. If you were staying offsite and had a 10 day ticket, for example, you would be able to have up to 10 days of FP within the next 30 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hsmamato2 said:


> I just decided to change the names to something ridiculous and leave it alone so I wouldn't accidentally attach them to anything new in the acct. is that a bad idea? I figured I'd leave well enough alone here.....


Actually, that’s a great idea so you can quickly scan through and find real names. I have a Profile named RedMB so I always disregard it.


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> You also get extra magic hours if you stay on site and get the free transportation.


Why wouldn't you get free transportation if you are not onsite?  The buses and monorail are there for all to use.


----------



## 22Tink

ThistleMae said:


> Why wouldn't you get free transportation if you are not onsite?  The buses and monorail are there for all to use.


Maybe she means the transportation from MCO?  Offsite guests don't get to use DME to get to their resort.


----------



## Rolotwincky

A question just to be sure.
Our first night is at Pop (room only) 26th - 27th april. (no park tickets)
After that we stay 15 nights at POFQ (package) from 27th of april - 12th may.
Will I be able to book my FP+ on sunday the 25th of february or monday the 26th?


----------



## erionm

...


----------



## Rolotwincky

That's what I thought but I just read below on this forum:

_RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations._


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rolotwincky said:


> That's what I thought but I just read below on this forum:
> 
> _RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations._


Your window will open on 2/25 - 60 days prior to your room-only.

You’ll only be able to book for Stay#2 based on your package.


----------



## Rolotwincky

@hiroMYhero

The 25th would be perfect since it's a sunday. I live in The Netherlands so FP window opens at 11am. On monday I will be @ work.
Have been planning this trip (first ever to Disney World or even USA) for almost 2 years now...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rolotwincky said:


> @hiroMYhero
> 
> The 25th would be perfect since it's a sunday. I live in The Netherlands so FP window opens at 11am. On monday I will be @ work.
> Have been planning this trip (first ever to Disney World or even USA) for almost 2 years now...


You’re welcome. Happy Planning!


----------



## siskaren

ThistleMae said:


> Why wouldn't you get free transportation if you are not onsite?  The buses and monorail are there for all to use.



I would assume she meant free transportation between your hotel and the parks. While off property guests are certainly allowed to use Disney transportation, it's not going to get them back to their hotel.


----------



## Haley R

ThistleMae said:


> Why wouldn't you get free transportation if you are not onsite?  The buses and monorail are there for all to use.


Sorry I didn’t see that you responded to me. I meant getting to and from your hotel is free.


----------



## ThistleMae

22Tink said:


> Maybe she means the transportation from MCO?  Offsite guests don't get to use DME to get to their resort.


Yeah, that's what I thought to.  I wouldn't need that anyway....after becoming local...LOL!


----------



## ThistleMae

Haley R said:


> You also get extra magic hours if you stay on site and get the free transportation.[/QUOTE
> I get extra magic hours too, WoW...just WoW...I need me to move!


----------



## Haley R

I didn’t realize the whole conversation was about an ap. I thought it was just off site vs on site.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

I apologize in advance for this this redundant (most likely) question. Our check-in date is 3/27. MDX is telling me my FP+ window starts 1/26. However, because February is a short month, my calculations say (and I could be off) that 60 Days out is 1/24. Which date do I go by?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> I apologize in advance for this this redundant (most likely) question. Our check-in date is 3/27. MDX is telling me my FP+ window starts 1/26. However, because February is a short month, my calculations say (and I could be off) that 60 Days out is 1/24. Which date do I go by?


It is Friday, January 26th.

I used timeanddate.com to check. I usually ask Siri or Alexa but there’s a football game on TV right now.


----------



## 22Tink

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> I apologize in advance for this this redundant (most likely) question. Our check-in date is 3/27. MDX is telling me my FP+ window starts 1/26. However, because February is a short month, my calculations say (and I could be off) that 60 Days out is 1/24. Which date do I go by?


We check in on March 25 and my FP date is Jan 24th, which is correct, so yours would be the 26th.


----------



## horse11

How do I link two or more MDX accounts? How do I "invite" them so they can see our plans?


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> It is Friday, January 26th.
> 
> I used timeanddate.com to check. I usually ask Siri or Alexa but there’s a football game on TV right now.


Hope your team is winning lol!!


----------



## mesaboy2

horse11 said:


> How do I link two or more MDX accounts? How do I "invite" them so they can see our plans?



Add them as a guest, then look for the option to invite them to connect.  You will need their MDX email address.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

hiroMYhero said:


> It is Friday, January 26th.
> 
> I used timeanddate.com to check. I usually ask Siri or Alexa but there’s a football game on TV right now.


Thanks so much - I guess I can’t count backwards very well!!


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

22Tink said:


> We check in on March 25 and my FP date is Jan 24th, which is correct, so yours would be the 26th.


Thank you!!


----------



## horse11

mesaboy2 said:


> Add them as a guest, then look for the option to invite them to connect.  You will need their MDX email address.


Great!! I was able to do this. I have other friends connected to MDX but just put in their names and ages. In order to be able to schedule FP together do I have to "invite" them by email or do I just need their ticket numbers? If they need to change their FP can they do that or if I am set to manage their FP's am I the only one that can do that? Also If you recall I was asking how to get FP 60 days out with my cousin's Cast Member guest passes. I am able to add them to our resort reservation but they said that in order for them yo do this they would need to actually check in at the hotel and show ID. Other wise they can only get FP's 7 days out. Is this correct? Wondering if we would just be better off purchasing our tickets.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

When making a fp if we have a reside at 5, can I still make a fp within the hour say 5:55 or will it not work because we would still be in the resturant?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rivergirl2005 said:


> When making a fp if we have a reside at 5, can I still make a fp within the hour say 5:55 or will it not work because we would still be in the resturant?


Your ADR won’t block you from booking a FP. You have a full hour to use the FP so you should have time.


----------



## Mandy_in_NC

Ok guys I have a couple of questions for you knowledgeable people. My family and I are chaperoning a high school band trip to Walt Disney World at the end of the month. After the band leaves we are going to stay and have a family vacation. For the family vacation we are booked on site and we have our fast passes made, got our magic bands in the mail and all that good stuff. With the band we will be staying off site. We have tickets through the band that are good for 3 days no park hopping or anything like that. The band director sent me a copy of the tickets and I have added them to my Disney account online and they are showing up for all 4 of us but I can not make any fast passes for those days. Every time I try to make fast passes for the days with the band I get this message 
*FastPass+ Limit Reached*
These Guests have reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment. To continue, remove them from your party. Their existing plans won't change. Or, go back and select a date for which you already made FastPass+ selections.
What in the world am I doing wrong? We are less than 30 days out from this trip. As a matter of fact we are 21 days out from our first park day today. How can I make my fast passes for the 3 park days with the band? I don't want to mess with the ones I have already made for the family trip. I have gone in and picked the days with the band and what park we will be in that day but every time I try to make the fast pass I get the error message I posted above. Can you guys help a stressed band chaperone out?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

hiroMYhero said:


> Your ADR won’t block you from booking a FP. You have a full hour to use the FP so you should have time.



Excellent thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

horse11 said:


> Other wise they can only get FP's 7 days out. Is this correct?



No it isn’t. When a CM is listed on a resort reservation, their FP booking window expands to 60-days when they are exactly 60 days from the check-in Date just as it does for any onsite guest.


----------



## Dan Murphy

This might be an appropriate thread to add this information on club level additional fastpass access.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/confi...e-show-viewing-new-theme-park-extra-offering/


----------



## mesaboy2

Dan Murphy said:


> This might be an appropriate thread to add this information on club level additional fastpass access.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/confi...e-show-viewing-new-theme-park-extra-offering/



I’m not inclined to change anything just yet.

Until then, a friendly reminder from the OP:


> *This thread is not the place for judgment, debate, or argument* on the merits of the FastPass+ system.


----------



## Dan Murphy

mesaboy2 said:


> I’m not inclined to change anything just yet.


Always good procedure until official.


----------



## rlk

We have several reservations due to finding available DVC rooms for our Spring break trip.  Our first night is at All Stars Sports.  Will I be able to make FP reservations for our entire stay, or will I have to wait for the 60 day mark for each reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

rlk said:


> We have several reservations due to finding available DVC rooms for our Spring break trip.  Our first night is at All Stars Sports.  Will I be able to make FP reservations for our entire stay, or will I have to wait for the 60 day mark for each reservation?


If you have separately linked tickets or a package with All Stars’ Stay#1, you can book FPs for all nights of your many stays up through the first 14 days.


----------



## rlk

Sorry, I have another question.  We are staying at All Stars Sports our first night, followed by several stays at different DVC resorts.  Our arrival is set for 3/29, but if our son has a baseball tournament, we will have to cancel the first two nights.  Will this cause us to lose all of our FP+ selections made from the original 60 day mark?


----------



## hiroMYhero

rlk said:


> Will this cause us to lose all of our FP+ selections made from the original 60 day mark?


Nope. All FPs remain intact.


----------



## rlk

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## rlk

hiroMYhero said:


> If you have separately linked tickets or a package with All Stars’ Stay#1, you can book FPs for all nights of your many stays up through the first 14 days.



I don't  know why I'm still a bit confused and just want to be sure I understand you correctly.  Our first night is room only at All Stars. All our other reservations are also room only (DVC resorts).  Should I link my tickets to All Stars?  Am I suppose to link them to all my reservations?


----------



## hiroMYhero

rlk said:


> I don't  know why I'm still a bit confused and just want to be sure I understand you correctly.  Our first night is room only at All Stars. All our other reservations are also room only (DVC resorts).  Should I link my tickets to All Stars?  Am I suppose to link them to all my reservations?


You link your tickets in your MDX account.

In your initial post, you hadn’t clarified if it were Room-only or a package so I replied for both situations.

Onsite reservations with separately linked tickets open up FP booking for the length of the tickets combined with the actual stays.


----------



## rlk

hiroMYhero, you are so kind to entertain my questions.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rlk said:


> hiroMYhero, you are so kind to entertain my questions.


No problem at all! Enjoy your planning!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Congratulations to @mesaboy2 and everyone who assists with this thread.

Ranked as *the*  Top Thread for 2017! 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/the-disboards-top-10-threads-of-2017/


----------



## Haley R

I just realized that you can see all of the FP times for a ride at once in the app. I didn’t know that. I thought you always had to go by range or a certain time.


----------



## Jessica Messina

Wow, so much info to take in. Thanks!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

How long should the email take to arrive if you've been linked to someone else's account? I expected it instantaneously!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hannahinwonderland said:


> How long should the email take to arrive if you've been linked to someone else's account? I expected it instantaneously!


It should be immediate. 

I recently sent an invite to two different CMs and they both accepted and were linked up.

Did you invite someone or did someone invite you?


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

hiroMYhero said:


> It should be immediate.
> 
> I recently sent an invite to two different CMs and they both accepted and were linked up.
> 
> Did you invite someone or did someone invite you?



Someone invited me....yeah, I've linked with plenty of people in the past and have never had to wait, so was super confused. Gonna ask him to resend the email, thanks!


----------



## Mandy_in_NC

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Someone invited me....yeah, I've linked with plenty of people in the past and have never had to wait, so was super confused. Gonna ask him to resend the email, thanks!


It may be because the MyDisneyExperience have issues. I am trying to reassign a ticket to somebody else and have been trying for about 4 hours now and the site keeps saying it is down.


----------



## mesaboy2

Updates for FP+ Pilot Program now included in first posts, see text in orange.


----------



## closetmickey

Odd question....I have a 5 day park hopper ticket for a 6 day stay. We are planning a water park on day 3 so I will not make FP for that day. I will make FP for Days 1,2,4,5,6. However, there are EMH on day 3 that we might chose to attend. If we do, we would most likely upgrade our tickets to 6 days to still enter a park in our last (departure) day.  If we do the upgrade AFTER we enter the park on day 3, will the computer instantly recognize we automatically don’t have enough day entitlements on our ticket to get to day 6?


----------



## hiroMYhero

closetmickey said:


> Odd question....I have a 5 day park hopper ticket for a 6 day stay. We are planning a water park on day 3 so I will not make FP for that day. I will make FP for Days 1,2,4,5,6. However, there are EMH on day 3 that we might chose to attend. If we do, we would most likely upgrade our tickets to 6 days to still enter a park in our last (departure) day.  If we do the upgrade AFTER we enter the park on day 3, will the computer instantly recognize we automatically don’t have enough day entitlements on our ticket to get to day 6?


You won’t lose your FPs if you upgrade during Day#3. You’d be okay waiting until Day#4 to upgrade but don’t wait longer than that as FPs remain for about 1.5 days without a linked ticket before they disappear from MDX.


----------



## WaterLinds

Mandy_in_NC said:


> It may be because the MyDisneyExperience have issues. I am trying to reassign a ticket to somebody else and have been trying for about 4 hours now and the site keeps saying it is down.



Has anyone else had trouble linking account this week? My dad and I have both tried sending each other invites, and the email comes just fine, but when we click the link the page it takes us to says there has been an error and they can't locate the person who sent the invitation, and to have them re-send it. But the same thing happens when we re-send. 

I've had a lot of error messages this week in trying to book fast passes, dining, and at the beginning of the week when working on a room reservation, too, so I'm assuming the site is just having a really bad week! The FP and dining have all worked eventually after retrying, but the email invites have not (and the room I ended up calling in for and spending 90 minutes on the phone...not an experience I'm eager to repeat).


----------



## Haley R

WaterLinds said:


> Has anyone else had trouble linking account this week? My dad and I have both tried sending each other invites, and the email comes just fine, but when we click the link the page it takes us to says there has been an error and they can't locate the person who sent the invitation, and to have them re-send it. But the same thing happens when we re-send.
> 
> I've had a lot of error messages this week in trying to book fast passes, dining, and at the beginning of the week when working on a room reservation, too, so I'm assuming the site is just having a really bad week! The FP and dining have all worked eventually after retrying, but the email invites have not (and the room I ended up calling in for and spending 90 minutes on the phone...not an experience I'm eager to repeat).


I’ve had a lot of trouble booking dining lately. It’s been kind of a disaster. I can’t book them on my phone if I’m using my browser and if I’m on my computer I have to right click and open it in a new tab. Otherwise when I go to click on the time I want, it doesn’t do anything.


----------



## closetmickey

Haley R said:


> That actually happened to us. We had a FP for Test Track and it went down so they gave us an anytime FP. We ended up using it on Mission Space right away and TT opened later up so we were still able to do it.


Sorry this is confusing to me!  How did you go to Mission Space AND to TT later?  Did the TT FP remain in the system in addition to the "anytime" bonus one?  I assumed (probably incorrectly!) that the anytime FP would need to be used later when TT opened.  Please set me straight!


----------



## closetmickey

Oh my goodness!! Huge apologies for my most recent post. Thank you for deleting!


----------



## JayhawkMomma

Dumb question, I searched for answer and didn't see it. 

The last time we went (2015) the 60 day window actually opened up about an hour after the last park closed for the night. I think I make our reservations around 2am my time for our last trip. Is it a hard 7am ET time now or does the window still open up early?


----------



## Haley R

JayhawkMomma said:


> Dumb question, I searched for answer and didn't see it.
> 
> The last time we went (2015) the 60 day window actually opened up about an hour after the last park closed for the night. I think I make our reservations around 2am my time for our last trip. Is it a hard 7am ET time now or does the window still open up early?


It’s a hard time now at 7


----------



## mesaboy2

JayhawkMomma said:


> Dumb question, I searched for answer and didn't see it.
> 
> The last time we went (2015) the 60 day window actually opened up about an hour after the last park closed for the night. I think I make our reservations around 2am my time for our last trip. Is it a hard 7am ET time now or does the window still open up early?



7:00a ET except in certain unusual circumstances.  The first posts, including Post #3 quoted below, have been updated since 2015.  



mesaboy2 said:


> *Booking Windows*
> 
> - *The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*
> 
> - FPs can be booked in advance, with different booking windows opening for the following 4 general categories of guests:
> 
> *Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program - 90 Days Before Checkout Date (additional fee applies):*
> Club Level guests at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Boardwalk, Contemporary, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Yacht Club.  Guests staying in bungalows at Polynesian, cabins at Wilderness Lodge Copper Creek, or Governor Suites, Parlor Suites, Presidential Suites, or Premium Alcove rooms at Swan and Dolphin.
> This 90-day window applies only to the 3 additional FPs offered with this program, and not to the already-included 3 FPs at 60 days with any onsite stay.
> These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.
> The fee for this additional benefit is $50 per person per day, plus tax with a 3-day minimum.
> 
> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account:  B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account.  _Note:  If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> *Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
> CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account.  CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  _Note:  If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._
> 
> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for.  The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear.  Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.
> 
> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.
> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*.  For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> - *Offsite guests can book no more than 30 days in advance.*  This means FPs must be scheduled day-by-day for each day of the stay, assuming the guest wants the widest possible choice of FPs available for each day of their stay.
> 
> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.*  The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.
> 
> - *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.


----------



## Haley R

closetmickey said:


> Sorry this is confusing to me!  How did you go to Mission Space AND to TT later?  Did the TT FP remain in the system in addition to the "anytime" bonus one?  I assumed (probably incorrectly!) that the anytime FP would need to be used later when TT opened.  Please set me straight!


Sorry I didn’t realize how confusing my post was. We used our anytime FP for mission space which replaced our FP for tt. I can’t remember if we waited standby for tt later or if we were lucky and got another FP after checking on the app. Does that make sense?


----------



## JayhawkMomma

mesaboy2 said:


> 7:00a ET except in certain unusual circumstances.  The first posts, including Post #3 quoted below, have been updated since 2015.


Thank you. I will set my alarm for 5:30am now so I'm locked and loaded at 6am.


----------



## closetmickey

Haley R said:


> Sorry I didn’t realize how confusing my post was. We used our anytime FP for mission space which replaced our FP for tt. I can’t remember if we waited standby for tt later or if we were lucky and got another FP after checking on the app. Does that make sense?


yes!  Thanks for taking the time....


----------



## Haley R

JayhawkMomma said:


> Thank you. I will set my alarm for 5:30am now so I'm locked and loaded at 6am.


That’s what we did. Woke up at 5:30 although dh pulled an all nighter. We were logged in on our phones by 5:45 and refreshed right at 6:00


----------



## Disneytam

I am sure the answer is in this thread somewhere but can't seem to find it. Asking for a friend who has a room only split stay booked currently with tickets purchased separately. If he makes his FP at the 60 day mark but then later has to cancel the first part of his stay will he lose the FP that he already made? We almost always have AP so I don't know the answer to this. Thanks.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> No it isn’t. When a CM is listed on a resort reservation, their FP booking window expands to 60-days when they are exactly 60 days from the check-in Date just as it does for any onsite guest.


would they have to personally check into the hotel and show ID?


----------



## hiroMYhero

horse11 said:


> would they have to personally check into the hotel and show ID?


No, they don’t even have to show up at the hotel because you aren’t using the CM for a room discount. 

The CM is just using the fact that his name is on the room reservation and It gives him a 60-day Booking window for all the Guest Passes.

You have to remember most CMs never stay onsite so they don’t understand 60-day booking windows. My CM friend stays onsite with me because I always pay for the discounted room.


----------



## horse11

hiroMYhero said:


> No, they don’t even have to show up at the hotel because you aren’t using the CM for a room discount.
> 
> The CM is just using the fact that his name is on the room reservation and It gives him a 60-day Booking window for all the Guest Passes.
> 
> You have to remember most CMs never stay onsite so they don’t understand 60-day booking windows. My CM friend stays onsite with me because I always pay for the discounted room.


Yeah see THAT is the problem!! I do not think they truly understand how it works. So frustrating lol!! I just decided to purchase the tickets ugggg!! I just think it would be easier then depending on them to set FP's and inconveniencing them by having them meet us at the crack of dawn each day at the parks to get us in. This way they can meet us when they want to and at their leisure and we could raid my Disney Experience to make sure we get the FP's we want at the times we want. Sometimes I think the people on this board know way more then the CM's lol!!


----------



## twoolle

Haley R said:


> Sorry I didn’t realize how confusing my post was. We used our anytime FP for mission space which replaced our FP for tt. I can’t remember if we waited standby for tt later or if we were lucky and got another FP after checking on the app. Does that make sense?



It is possible you modified the TT FP to a later time and used that right?  It' my understanding you don't lose that FP and it' up to you to modify it.


----------



## Haley R

twoolle said:


> It is possible you modified the TT FP to a later time and used that right?  It' my understanding you don't lose that FP and it' up to you to modify it.


As far as I remember they replaced it with an anytime FP. I don’t think we got to keep the tt because we got an anytime FP instead.


----------



## twoolle

Haley R said:


> As far as I remember they replaced it with an anytime FP. I don’t think we got to keep the tt because we got an anytime FP instead.



My understanding is the anytime FP is a bonus and the original is not replaced and you are free to modify that as you can. I'm pretty sure this is what happened to us when BTMR was down on our last trip.


----------



## Haley R

twoolle said:


> My understanding is the anytime FP is a bonus and the original is not replaced and you are free to modify that as you can. I'm pretty sure this is what happened to us when BTMR was down on our last trip.


It happened to us two years ago so I honestly don’t remember for sure.


----------



## JETSDAD

twoolle said:


> My understanding is the anytime FP is a bonus and the original is not replaced and you are free to modify that as you can. I'm pretty sure this is what happened to us when BTMR was down on our last trip.


If you're talking about getting an anytime FP for a ride being down then it replaces the original FP rather than being in addition to the FP.


----------



## mesaboy2

JETSDAD said:


> If you're talking about getting an anytime FP for a ride being down then it replaces the original FP rather than being in addition to the FP.



This is correct.


----------



## Haley R

JETSDAD said:


> If you're talking about getting an anytime FP for a ride being down then it replaces the original FP rather than being in addition to the FP.


I thought I was going crazy for a second. I was pretty sure that’s what happened to us but had myself second guessing for a bit.


----------



## twoolle

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll receive an Anytime FP that will have exclusions but will be good for the downed ride and many others.
> 
> You can change the FP that you have for the downed ride and it’s 1 of your initial 3. You still have to use your initial 3 FPs prior to booking a repeated Tier 1.





JETSDAD said:


> If you're talking about getting an anytime FP for a ride being down then it replaces the original FP rather than being in addition to the FP.



Sorry all, I don't mean to beat a dead horse here but these 2 statements above seem to be in contradiction to each other. One implies that in the case of a down ride that u have a FP for, the anytime FP replaces the original. The other implies you keep the original and the anytime FP is an extra bonus.


----------



## JETSDAD

You can add another to replace the one you had. So if you had 3 FP's, used 2, and then the 3rd ride goes down, you get an anytime FP and the 3rd FP disappears. You can then add a new 3rd FP. That 3rd FP would still follow the tiered restrictions that the original had.  Now if the ride happens to come back up and there happens to be availability you could add it back as your 3rd FP and still have the anytime FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

twoolle said:


> Sorry all, I don't mean to beat a dead horse here but these 2 statements above seem to be in contradiction to each other. One implies that in the case of a down ride that u have a FP for, the anytime FP replaces the original. The other implies you keep the original and the anytime FP is an extra bonus.


Once the system gives you an Anytime, you can Modify/Book a regular FP to ‘use up’ your initial 3 to move on to your 4th and so on. You can save your Anytime to use later if the ride comes back up.

We’ve done this before. Had a FP for 7D and when it began to storm, received an Anytime and changed out the 7D for another ride. Later in the evening we used the Anytime for 7D when it was back up.


----------



## ThistleMae

hiroMYhero said:


> Once the system gives you an Anytime, you can Modify/Book a regular FP to ‘use up’ your initial 3 to move on to your 4th and so on. You can save your Anytime to use later if the ride comes back up.
> 
> We’ve done this before. Had a FP for 7D and when it began to storm, received an Anytime and changed out the 7D for another ride. Later in the evening we used the Anytime for 7D when it was back up.


I've only had this happen once and I can't remember how we got the Anytime FP when the ride went down.  Do they have to scan your band at the ride to receive it?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ThistleMae said:


> I've only had this happen once and I can't remember how we got the Anytime FP when the ride went down.  Do they have to scan your band at the ride to receive it?


The park’s FP system automatically adds the Anytime to your MDX account as soon as the ride is downed.

You don’t need to be anywhere near the ride or park.


----------



## ThistleMae

hiroMYhero said:


> The MK FP system automatically adds the Anytime to your MDX account as soon as the ride is downed.
> 
> You don’t need to be anywhere near the ride or park.


----------



## CJK

I have a 7 day pass, and I plan on buying more, but don't want to yet. If I book 7 days of fast passes for my future trip, but then go into a park BEFORE those trip dates without using ANY fast passes though, will I lose my fast passes for the future days? Does that make sense? I will buy more park tickets, but I don't want to yet. My fast passes for the future dates are more important.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> If I book 7 days of fast passes for my future trip, but then go into a park BEFORE those trip dates without using ANY fast passes though, will I lose my fast passes for the future days?


Yes. There has to be a corresponding number of ticket entitlements linked in MDX to keep the booked FPs.


----------



## dreamer17555

I am wondering if this is allowed- If I book a FP for my family where my son will not want to ride, can my daughter ride twice? (She is 15 and perfectly ok as a solo rider). We will all be in the park but I would take him for a snack while allowing her two rides (one with his Magic Band) if it would not get her into trouble.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

dreamer17555 said:


> I am wondering if this is allowed- If I book a FP for my family where my son will not want to ride, can my daughter ride twice? (She is 15 and perfectly ok as a solo rider). We will all be in the park but I would take him for a snack while allowing her two rides (one with his Magic Band) if it would not get her into trouble.



Yes.  She can take your son’s MB and enter the FP line.  As long as your son actually entered the park that day.  

On the other hand, if for example, your son decided to stay back at the resort that day and not enter the park at all, it would be problematic.  As repeatedly doing this would result in the eventual lock of your MDE account and a visit to Guest Services to would be required for (what I’m told) would be a one-time unlocking.


----------



## dreamer17555

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Yes.  She can take your son’s MB and enter the FP line.  As long as your son actually entered the park that day.
> 
> On the other hand, if for example, your son decided to stay back at the resort that day and not enter the park at all, it would be problematic.  As repeatedly doing this would result in the eventual lock of your MDE account and a visit to Guest Services to would be required for (what I’m told) would be a one-time unlocking.



Thank you. He will absolutely be with us (he is 10 and Autistic). My DD will be happy to hear this is allowed.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Quick question for those of you experienced in booking FPs at the 60 day mark, if my check in date is April 13, am I right in thinking the first day I could choose FPs is Feb 12th? And is it 7am EST that booking opens?


----------



## erionm

Carolyn Louise said:


> Quick question for those of you experienced in booking FPs at the 60 day mark, if my check in date is April 13, am I right in thinking the first day I could choose FPs is Feb 12th? And is it 7am EST that booking opens?


Correct & Correct.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

Hello!

I will be traveling to Disney in June!    We are staying offsite at Bonnet Creek, but since we are driving, we would like to book a hotel in the Disney area for the night before we check in to maximize our time.  If we stay only one night in a Disney resort, would we be able to make FP+ for our entire stay or only for the day we would be staying onsite?  After all, if we could make our selections for the time we are offsite, it would be worth the extra money to stay the night at a Disney resort!  Otherwise, we will find a cheaper alternate for the night before check in at Bonnet Creek.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I will be traveling to Disney in June!    We are staying offsite at Bonnet Creek, but since we are driving, we would like to book a hotel in the Disney area for the night before we check in to maximize our time.  If we stay only one night in a Disney resort, would we be able to make FP+ for our entire stay or only for the day we would be staying onsite?  After all, if we could make our selections for the time we are offsite, it would be worth the extra money to stay the night at a Disney resort!  Otherwise, we will find a cheaper alternate for the night before check in at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice!



Post #4 of this thread has the info you’re looking for:



mesaboy2 said:


> *Onsite Stay followed by Offsite Stay*
> 
> Onsite Package Stay followed by Offsite Stay.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite package stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite package stay.  Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite package checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.
> Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## Maniacmous

Quick confirmation of the way I think this goes, as it relates to my trip this year:

With APs and 10 night (11 day) onsite stay - 60 days out from check-in, I'll be able to book FP for all 11 days, correct?  It goes based on days, and not nights stayed?

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Maniacmous said:


> 60 days out from check-in, I'll be able to book FP for all 11 days,


Yes, you can book FPs for check-in day through checkout day - 11 days of FPs.


----------



## LynnTH

Ok. So my FP day is today.   Me and DD are checking into BWV on March 17th.  We have friends checking into Port Orleans on March 19th.  I asked and was told that I would be able to make FP for all of us at our check in day.  We are all linked. I can see their hotel reservation and tickets and they both show up in "My Disney Experience".  Went to do FP when it opened this morning and it would only let us do Me and DD.  It would not let us make FP for our friends.  (Actually DD got it to work on 1 ride for the 5 days we made FP for). We even logged out and logged back in and still would not let us.  Is this right?


----------



## CJK

LynnTH said:


> Ok. So my FP day is today.   Me and DD are checking into BWV on March 17th.  We have friends checking into Port Orleans on March 19th.  I asked and was told that I would be able to make FP for all of us at our check in day.  We are all linked. I can see their hotel reservation and tickets and they both show up in "My Disney Experience".  Went to do FP when it opened this morning and it would only let us do Me and DD.  It would not let us make FP for our friends.  (Actually DD got it to work on 1 ride for the 5 days we made FP for). We even logged out and logged back in and still would not let us.  Is this right?


Are your friends on a package? Meaning, did they book a package that combined park tickets and hotel together? If so, that's the problem. You'd only be able to book their fast passes if they had tickets that aren't part of a package.


----------



## Miffy

I currently have an on-site reservation and booked my FP+s at the 60-day mark. What happens if I cancel my WDW resort reservation and change to an off-site hotel? My current reservation is RO, btw, and my UT tix are in my MDX account.

I guess what I'm wondering is: if I cancel the WDW reservation two weeks before check-in, for example, would my FP+s still be good? Or would my canceling the WDW resort no matter when I canceled also negate all the FP+s I made, since I made them 60 days out?

Hope this is clear! Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Miffy said:


> I currently have an on-site reservation and booked my FP+s at the 60-day mark. What happens if I cancel my WDW resort reservation and change to an off-site hotel? My current reservation is RO, btw, and my UT tix are in my MDX account.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is: if I cancel the WDW reservation two weeks before check-in, for example, would my FP+s still be good? Or would my canceling the WDW resort no matter when I canceled also negate all the FP+s I made, since I made them 60 days out?
> 
> Hope this is clear! Thanks.


Your FPs will remain intact based on the tickets that are linked to your MDX Profiles. As soon as you know you’ve found your offsite accommodations, Cancel your onsite stay to open it up for someone else to book... whether you are 50 days out or 2 weeks out, your FPs remain intact.


----------



## Miffy

hiroMYhero said:


> Your FPs will remain intact based on the tickets that are linked to your MDX Profiles. As soon as you know you’ve found your offsite accommodations, Cancel your onsite stay to open it up for someone else to book... whether you are 50 days out or 2 weeks out, your FPs remain intact.



hiroMYhero: Thank you so much! I hate to mention this here, but isn't this an enormous loophole in the FP+ booking system? You could book a WDW resort, use it for the 60-day-out FP+ booking, then cancel it after you've made the bookings. That seemed wrong to me, which is why I checked in here about how it'd all work out.

I intend to hold on to my WDW resort booking and see how the no-DND policy shakes out. You know, maybe they'll end it. Well, I can hope. And then I'll stay on-site with my original reservation.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Miffy said:


> hiroMYhero: Thank you so much! I hate to mention this here, but isn't this an enormous loophole in the FP+ booking system? You could book a WDW resort, use it for the 60-day-out FP+ booking, then cancel it after you've made the bookings. That seemed wrong to me, which is why I checked in here about how it'd all work out.
> 
> I intend to hold on to my WDW resort booking and see how the no-DND policy shakes out. You know, maybe they'll end it. Well, I can hope. And then I'll stay on-site with my original reservation.


The Disney Springs area Hotels now have the 60-day FP Booking window. Posters on the Orlando Board are confirming that DSprings rooms booked via Expedia are linking up to MDX. 

Here’s the listing of offsite hotels where you will definitely have the same 60-day window and you won’t lose any FPs in case Disney tweaks their FP policy regarding cancellations prior to your trip:
http://disneyspringshotels.com/


----------



## LynnTH

CJK said:


> Are your friends on a package? Meaning, did they book a package that combined park tickets and hotel together? If so, that's the problem. You'd only be able to book their fast passes if they had tickets that aren't part of a package.



Yeah. They did book a package.  I called Disney IT and the gal was super nice.  She said if they had bought their tickets elsewhere that it would work but since they have a package it will not.  I told her it worked for 1 of the fast passes.  So, she went in and looked and she was able to change all of our fast passes that I had booked from 2-4.  She was not sure if it would let her do it but it did - so very happy...  

I had asked this question last week just to make sure it would work and was told as long as our tickets and stuff is linked it would work.  So, that is only correct if they didn't have a package.   Good to know and glad that the Disney Gal was able to sprinkle some Pixie Dust and made it all work out.  (Especially since we had gotten everything we wanted...)


----------



## mesaboy2

LynnTH said:


> Yeah. They did book a package.  I called Disney IT and the gal was super nice.  She said if they had bought their tickets elsewhere that it would work but since they have a package it will not.  I told her it worked for 1 of the fast passes.  So, she went in and looked and she was able to change all of our fast passes that I had booked from 2-4.  She was not sure if it would let her do it but it did - so very happy...
> 
> I had asked this question last week just to make sure it would work and was told as long as our tickets and stuff is linked it would work.  So, that is only correct if they didn't have a package.   Good to know and glad that the Disney Gal was able to sprinkle some Pixie Dust and made it all work out.  (Especially since we had gotten everything we wanted...)



The package question is an important yet subtle distinction and drastically impacts how FP works in your kind of situation.  It is subtle enough that it is often not thought of when these questions arise, and I don’t think it came up in your thread let week.

I try to remember to think of it this way: package tickets don’t actually become usable tickets until check-in day.  That can be changed, but generally only in-person at WDW.  That means that FPs cannot be booked with them prior to 60 days from check-in date in almost all situations.


----------



## LynnTH

mesaboy2 said:


> The package question is an important yet subtle distinction and drastically impacts how FP works in your kind of situation.  It is subtle enough that it is often not thought of when these questions arise, and I don’t think it came up in your thread let week.
> 
> I try to remember to think of it this way: package tickets don’t actually become usable tickets until check-in day.  That can be changed, but generally only in-person at WDW.  That means that FPs cannot be booked with them prior to 60 days from check-in date in almost all situations.




Yeah - did not catch that part of the package thing.. (and I was unsure how she booked the room - was unaware she did a package)  You would think if they were all linked it would work but I guess not.  Glad it all worked out anyway - as I'm sure we would not have been able to get all of the same fast passes for them 2 days from now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LynnTH said:


> I had asked this question last week just to make sure it would work and was told as long as our tickets and stuff is linked it would work. So, that is only correct if they didn't have a package.


It had been posted in your separate thread that if they had separately linked tickets, you could book for them. (I had posted that - but I don’t think at that time you knew they had a package.)

That was nice of the CM to add your friends to your FP reservations.


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> It had been posted in your separate thread that *if they had separately linked tickets, you could book for them. (I had posted that* - but I don’t think at that time you knew they had a package.)
> 
> That was nice of the CM to add your friends to your FP reservations.



Indeed you did, sorry I missed that.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> Indeed you did, sorry I missed that.


I didn’t even realize you had read her separate thread. No apology necessary.


----------



## Duck143

I just wanted to double check my dates because I messed up my second ADR date and I don't want to do that for FP booking day.  Our situation is:
Check-In Onsite YC 5/11 Check-Out 5/12. We're staying with local family one night 5/12 and then checking back in On-Site 5/13 until 5/19.  Our first park day will be 5/12 and we all have 7 day tickets.  The FP Calendar has Tues March 13th as my booking day. 
A. Is this correct?
B.  I think I can book all 7 park days on the same day (March 13th) Is this correct?  

I appreciate your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> I just wanted to double check my dates because I messed up my second ADR date and I don't want to do that for FP booking day.  Our situation is:
> Check-In Onsite YC 5/11 Check-Out 5/12. We're staying with local family one night 5/12 and then checking back in On-Site 5/13 until 5/19.  Our first park day will be 5/12 and we all have 7 day tickets.  The FP Calendar has Tues March 13th as my booking day.
> A. Is this correct?
> B.  I think I can book all 7 park days on the same day (March 13th) Is this correct?
> 
> I appreciate your help!


A. It’s March 12th. The window opens 60 days prior to your onsite check-in date for Stay#1.

B. You can book for all your park days because your first booking window meets up with Stay#2’s FP booking window.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> A. It’s March 12th. They window opens 60 days prior to your onsite check-in date for Stay#1.
> 
> B. You can book for all your park days because your first booking window meets up with Stay#2’s FP booking window.


Thank you Hiro!  I've been confused about whether it was the 12th or the 13th or if I had to split up the days like I did for ADR's.  I'm glad I asked!


----------



## Duck143

Has anyone had any luck recently booking their FP on their booking day before 7am?


----------



## nicolispicoli

Well I think I just messed up our fastpasses and need advice on what I should do to fix them.

We are visiting AK on 2/21 and have the following FPs for a group of 11:

Navi 9:45-10:45
Everest 10:50-11:50
Safari 12:10-1:10

This is my first time and I'm not super familiar with everything, but I've been trying to modify here and there for our group to try to get FOP, breaking us apart into smaller groups. I've checked everyday and today I just chose a random two of us to check since others have said they've seen them pop up for FOP. Well I found 2 for 4:15-5:15, got a little too excited and modified and tried for more, but there were no others, not even singles which I guess is expected. But now, I can't move the others back to 9:45 and feel bad for messing it up. There is nothing available for Navi until 1:00. Should I forget about the FoP and move everyone to the 1:00 navi or keep trying to move the others back or slowly move us all to FoP? I feel bad that some might get to ride one and not the other, obviously we all want to ride FoP but with a group of 11, half small kids, we decided to skip it if we couldn't get FP. Help?


----------



## Haley R

nicolispicoli said:


> Well I think I just messed up our fastpasses and need advice on what I should do to fix them.
> 
> We are visiting AK on 2/21 and have the following FPs for a group of 11:
> 
> Navi 9:45-10:45
> Everest 10:50-11:50
> Safari 12:10-1:10
> 
> This is my first time and I'm not super familiar with everything, but I've been trying to modify here and there for our group to try to get FOP, breaking us apart into smaller groups. I've checked everyday and today I just chose a random two of us to check since others have said they've seen them pop up for FOP. Well I found 2 for 4:15-5:15, got a little too excited and modified and tried for more, but there were no others, not even singles which I guess is expected. But now, I can't move the others back to 9:45 and feel bad for messing it up. There is nothing available for Navi until 1:00. Should I forget about the FoP and move everyone to the 1:00 navi or keep trying to move the others back or slowly move us all to FoP? I feel bad that some might get to ride one and not the other, obviously we all want to ride FoP but with a group of 11, half small kids, we decided to skip it if we couldn't get FP. Help?


It might be kind of hard to decide which 2 get to do FOP. Unless you can figure out a fair way to do it, I would just take the Navi at 1.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Haley R said:


> It might be kind of hard to decide which 2 get to do FOP. Unless you can figure out a fair way to do it, I would just take the Navi at 1.



Actually, I'm an idiot. I realized I was modifying from the big group who already has Nav'i, when I modify the 2 people from FOP back to Navi, it gives me 9:45 back. I just hate to let them go, but the chances of getting 9 more seems like an impossible task. THE STRUGGLE!! LOL


----------



## N Shah

My wife and I are travelling with our 2 year old.  For FastPass+, if only one of us makes the reservation, can we still do a childswap so both of us can ride (Everest)?  Or do we both need FastPass reservations for the ride?


----------



## N Shah

We need to show proof of FL resident ID to get our tickets.  Any ideas when the ticket booths open at WDW?  Whats a good time to go to will call?  I arrive at 11PM the night before and am planning to stay at the Sheraton.


----------



## Haley R

nicolispicoli said:


> Actually, I'm an idiot. I realized I was modifying from the big group who already has Nav'i, when I modify the 2 people from FOP back to Navi, it gives me 9:45 back. I just hate to let them go, but the chances of getting 9 more seems like an impossible task. THE STRUGGLE!! LOL


Oh okay haha. That kind of stinks, but I think it would be hard to decide who gets to ride and who doesn't. Are you going to do it at rope drop?


----------



## hiroMYhero

N Shah said:


> My wife and I are travelling with our 2 year old.  For FastPass+, if only one of us makes the reservation, can we still do a childswap so both of us can ride (Everest)?  Or do we both need FastPass reservations for the ride?


Only 1 Adult needs a FP, the other Adult rides using the Swap Pass: FP and Rider Swap



N Shah said:


> We need to show proof of FL resident ID to get our tickets.  Any ideas when the ticket booths open at WDW?  Whats a good time to go to will call?  I arrive at 11PM the night before and am planning to stay at the Sheraton.


If you don’t have MagicBands linked to your MDX Profiles, you can pick up your tickets at Guest Relations in Disney Springs or at a Ticket Window at the park.

Windows will be open an hour before the park opens.
All About TICKETS at WDW


----------



## nicolispicoli

Haley R said:


> Oh okay haha. That kind of stinks, but I think it would be hard to decide who gets to ride and who doesn't. Are you going to do it at rope drop?



I told my husband after I switched it back (he was one of the two switched to FoP) and he was like WTH, why take it away from me?! I was like hey, if I can't ride, you can't ride  We don't have plans to wait standby or rope drop. With a group of 11 and seeing those stampede pictures of rope drop with a strategy seemingly necessary, we'll probably pass. If the kids can last until closing, we'll probably jump in at the end if the kids don't lose their minds waiting too long. This is my first wdw trip and who knows when I'll be back, that makes me hate to miss it.


----------



## Haley R

nicolispicoli said:


> I told my husband after I switched it back (he was one of the two switched to FoP) and he was like WTH, why take it away from me?! I was like hey, if I can't ride, you can't ride  We don't have plans to wait standby or rope drop. With a group of 11 and seeing those stampede pictures of rope drop with a strategy seemingly necessary, we'll probably pass. If the kids can last until closing, we'll probably jump in at the end if the kids don't lose their minds waiting too long. This is my first wdw trip and who knows when I'll be back, that makes me hate to miss it.


Would you be able to take a break in the afternoon and then come back later? I think RD looks horrible! We were lucky to get a FP for it, but if we didn't I would wait until near close.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

@nicolispicoli , you mentioned you’re a group of 11 with half of them being small kids.  Are all of the children tall enough to ride FoP?  If not, are you familiar with Rider Swap?


----------



## nicolispicoli

Haley R said:


> Would you be able to take a break in the afternoon and then come back later? I think RD looks horrible! We were lucky to get a FP for it, but if we didn't I would wait until near close.



Hoping to avoid a break as we're off site and the house is about 10 miles away. I'm glad we agree on that rope drop, I saw a picture and was like NOPE, I can't.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> @nicolispicoli , you mentioned you’re a group of 11 with half of them being small kids.  Are all of the children tall enough to ride FoP?  If not, are you familiar with Rider Swap?



I am familiar with child swap, but all of them are tall enough except one infant. That could have helped us out in getting less if they were smaller and we could have used CS. I wish our trip had been a little longer, then we could have probably gotten them at 64 days even with our group size. There was not a single one to be had 61 days out


----------



## hiroMYhero

Reminder: This is the FP FAQ thread where specific FP questions are posted and answered. Everyone is welcome to begin a New Thread to discuss rope drop and general park planning. Thanks!


----------



## Duck143

If you buy tickets at the door, is there any way to link to a MDE while there or are you stuck with the kiosks?  The app makes same day FP so much easier, so I'm trying to see if this is an option.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> If you buy tickets at the door, is there any way to link to a MDE while there or are you stuck with the kiosks?  The app makes same day FP so much easier, so I'm trying to see if this is an option.


The ticket number gets linked to the Profile via the MagicBands and Cards area of the MDX account.

Your brother can buy the ticket for your Dad now via his MDX account and pre-book FPs. At the ticket window, all he has to do is ask for a plastic ticket card to be linked up to use for park entry and FP lines.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> The ticket number gets linked to the Profile via the MagicBands and Cards area of the MDX account.
> 
> Your brother can buy the ticket for your Dad now via his MDX account and pre-book FPs. At the ticket window, all he has to do is ask for a plastic ticket card to be linked up to use for park entry and FP lines.


Thanks again, Hiro!  I have always had everything all planned out, so this really threw me for a loop and I book everything for everyone in my family, so I want to help them make ths most of their one day at EPCOT.  S they can buy a ticket online link it to MDE and get hard tickets at the door.  Awesome!  You seriously are the best and a huge help!  Thanks again.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> Thanks again, Hiro!  I have always had everything all planned out, so this really threw me for a loop and I book everything for everyone in my family, so I want to help them make ths most of their one day at EPCOT.  S they can buy a ticket online link it to MDE and get hard tickets at the door.  Awesome!  You seriously are the best and a huge help!  Thanks again.


You’re welcome! Glad I could help and hope they have a nice “guys’ day!”


----------



## nicolispicoli

I thought I read that the consensus is that Disney doesn't hold batches of FP for certain groups or dates out, etc.

That said, we did our FP at 60 days out and couldn't get FoP for 61 days, we weren't surprised. I've been watching to modify with no luck. I noticed I still had the 30 days out noted on my calendar for tomorrow. Is there any reason to believe any amount of FP would be released for people booking 30 days out? It doesn't really work like that, correct? Since they're already gone, there would be no reason to believe anything more than random ones would pop up for people booking 30 days out or less?


----------



## Eccle

nicolispicoli said:


> I thought I read that the consensus is that Disney doesn't hold batches of FP for certain groups or dates out, etc.
> 
> That said, we did our FP at 60 days out and couldn't get FoP for 61 days, we weren't surprised. I've been watching to modify with no luck. I noticed I still had the 30 days out noted on my calendar for tomorrow. Is there any reason to believe any amount of FP would be released for people booking 30 days out? It doesn't really work like that, correct? Since they're already gone, there would be no reason to believe anything more than random ones would pop up for people booking 30 days out or less?


I'd keep checking, there have been lots appearing yesterday and today for the first half of February, and there are still lots available on the 18th. So it might be new ones pop up beyond that, but not necessarily right at the 30 day mark


----------



## doconeill

30+ days is usually when people with speculative booking drop the reservations, so it is possible their FPs dropped as well. But from reports it also seemed like they just dumped more slots into the system, perhaps as the lines became more manageable.


----------



## Busterbailey

I've been doing some research and have been a bit confused with what I have read, apologies being a first timer to all this. I'm planning a trip for my family this summer (wife and daughter, 2) We will be staying on a Disney property for 3 nights then an off-site property for 6 nights. We are planning on getting tickets for 6 days. What does the 'rolling 60' days mean that I've been seeing. On the Disney website it says I can only book fast pass until my checkout date. Does that mean we will will not be able to schedule fast pass until 30 days out for the non property days? Does this change if I reserve the room, then get the tickets separately as opposed to altogether in the package on the Disney site? 

Also, will my daughter receive a magic band and do I have reserve fast pass for her? Lastly, will the magic band work during the length of our off property stay (minus the obvious perks).

Much appreciated and sorry if my q's have all been answered in this thread! First timer and excited for the trip!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Busterbailey said:


> What does the 'rolling 60' days mean that I've been seeing.


Your FP booking window opens and includes all onsite park days.

Then, beginning with your 1st offsite park day, you can book FPs exactly 60 days out from that specific park day. It continues in that manner for any other offsite park days because the open booking window rolls/expands forward.

You’ll receive a MB for your daughter. It will open your room door and provides the link for PhotoPass photos when scanned - that’s about it because she doesn’t need a ticket.


----------



## mesaboy2

And to add to that, she needs no FPs either.  As an under 3yo, she can accompany anyone with a FP as long as she meets the height requirement.


----------



## rdominy

If I have a MYW ticket for 9 days and plan to upgrade to an AP should I wait until day three of my trip to upgrade so the system won’t drop the last two days on my FPs since AP holders can only have 7 days worth if not staying on property?


----------



## mesaboy2

rdominy said:


> If I have a MYW ticket for 9 days and plan to upgrade to an AP should I wait until day three of my trip to upgrade so the system won’t drop the last two days on my FPs since AP holders can only have 7 days worth if not staying on property?



Seems like a smart move to me.


----------



## closetmickey

rdominy said:


> If I have a MYW ticket for 9 days and plan to upgrade to an AP should I wait until day three of my trip to upgrade so the system won’t drop the last two days on my FPs since AP holders can only have 7 days worth if not staying on property?


I wonder if that’s worth a trip to guest services as the benefit of converting it on day one is the discounts (DLR in CA has a 10-15% off food- not sure about in Florida- the savings add up fast). Unless, of course, you would like the extra few days on your pass before its  expiration.


----------



## Busterbailey

Thank you so much! So it doesn't matter if I book the room separate from the tickets with the room?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Busterbailey said:


> Thank you so much! So it doesn't matter if I book the room separate from the tickets with the room?


Nope. You can actually save money by purchasing tickets through a 3rd party ticket vendor: ParkSavers, Official Ticket Center, and Boardwalk Ticketing are a few that are often discussed here on TPAS. 

The onsite stay opens your booking window and any valid tickets allow you to book FPs.


----------



## travelingmom4

mesaboy2 said:


> Two RO Stays. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond). This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



I apologize because I'm sure this has been asked but please help me understand for my dates.  I'd like to book the campgrounds from Oct 28th-Nov 2nd.  For now, I can not find availability for Oct 31st.  But if we stay offsite the 31st, we still would get fastpass+ for the entire time from 28th-Nov 2nd IF I book campground 28th-31st and not stay the 31st but then book again the 1st-2nd?  So these would be Room only reservations and we would have  tickets linked through UT.  

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelingmom4 said:


> But if we stay offsite the 31st, we still would get fastpass+ for the entire time from 28th-Nov 2nd IF I book campground 28th-31st and not stay the 31st but then book again the 1st-2nd?


Yes because Stay#1 meets up with Stay#2, you’ll be able to book for all park days.

Oct. 31st is full because only campground guests can take part in the Halloween activities on that day. Anyone without a reservation there gets turned away.


----------



## travelingmom4

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes because Stay#1 meets up with Stay#2, you’ll be able to book for all park days.
> 
> Oct. 31st is full because only campground guests can take part in the Halloween activities on that day. Anyone without a reservation there gets turned away.



Oh, that makes sense why it's full!  I couldn't figure it out and the CM's couldn't help me out either.  

Thank you for the split stay answer too!  i'm sure you've answered it a ton of times!

  I have one more question, somewhere I read that I can book fastpass+ 60 days out for family/friends who are staying offsite IF I'm staying onsite if they have their tickets linked to my MDE account.  I thought I read that somewhere but I can't find it now, so not sure if I made that  up!


----------



## siskaren

travelingmom4 said:


> I have one more question, somewhere I read that I can book fastpass+ 60 days out for family/friends who are staying offsite IF I'm staying onsite if they have their tickets linked to my MDE account.  I thought I read that somewhere but I can't find it now, so not sure if I made that  up!



From post #3 of this thread:

*Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*

Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._


----------



## travelingmom4

siskaren said:


> From post #3 of this thread:
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> 
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._


Thank you!!


----------



## mcurrence

Hi!  My apologies if this has been asked and answered -we're planning on going on a 7 day cruise and staying onsite one night before and one night after...this isn't considered a split stay rather 2 separate reservations?  It will be room only but I want to buy a one day ticket for the day _we return_...will I be able to book the fast pass with the first hotel night stay even though I won't use the park ticket until 8 days later?
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mcurrence said:


> Hi!  My apologies if this has been asked and answered -we're planning on going on a 7 day cruise and staying onsite one night before and one night after...this isn't considered a split stay rather 2 separate reservations?  It will be room only but I want to buy a one day ticket for the day _we return_...will I be able to book the fast pass with the first hotel night stay even though I won't use the park ticket until 8 days later?
> Thanks!


You’re correct in that it is 2 separate stays.

So, 60 days out from your check-in date for Stay#2 is when you can book for that one park day.


----------



## mcurrence

hiroMYhero said:


> You’re correct in that it is 2 separate stays.
> 
> So, 60 days out from your check-in date for Stay#2 is when you can book for that one park day.


...was hoping for the extra days since I want an a FP for FOP and they are not available at exactly 60 days out..that will be my only park day 
Thank you!!!


----------



## iujen94

Hi!  I read on here about the "umbrella" strategy where guests with an earlier booking window can book FPs for guests with a later booking window.  Can this be used when the later window is associated with a package reservation?  

Kind of a long story - we are going to Disney with some friends, but they are arriving about 6 days after we do, so our FP window opens before theirs does.  Their reservation is a package.  My 60 day window opens tomorrow, but I went on MDE today and our trip dates were "blue" as if they could be selected for FPs (I've ALSO read on here that sometimes the FP window opens a day early when you have two onsite reservations relatively close in time to each other - which is the case for us here.  I've had that happen before, so I thought maybe that was happening again).  

When I tried to umbrella over my friends who have a package, I got this message:

"To continue, please address the issues that apply to these Guests.  
Have a vacation package?  Looks like you're early.  Please come back 60 days prior to check-in.
Resort reservation within the next 60 days?  Check that it's linked to your account.
Theme park tickets? You need to link them to your account
No theme park tickets?  Purchase admission to start making FastPass selections
Child under age 3?  No ticket or FastPass is needed."

Obviously the first question - about a vacation package - got me nervous.  I'm hoping it's a glitch given my FP day should *really* be tomorrow, and that tomorrow things will go smoothly, but in the meantime I wanted to check here to see if anyone has ever successfully used the umbrella strategy over friends with a package booked.  

Thanks!!


----------



## mesaboy2

FPs using package tickets cannot be booked more than 60 days prior to check-in.


----------



## iujen94

mesaboy2 said:


> FPs using package tickets cannot be booked more than 60 days prior to check-in.



That is very sad. But thanks for the quick response.


----------



## mesaboy2

Added additional language to clarify and emphasize the distinction between package tickets and separately-bought tickets in Post #3.  I’ve needed to do this for a while.


----------



## PooH14

Thanks for this thread and I’m sure it’s been asked but we have a trip planned may 27-June 3. And I know it’s been rumored that toy story land might open memorial weekend. Will we be able to make fastpasses 60 days in advance for the rides there? Didn’t know how that worked, if we have to wait in line or if there’s a certain amount of days before hand that we can make them?


----------



## mesaboy2

PooH14 said:


> Thanks for this thread and I’m sure it’s been asked but we have a trip planned may 27-June 3. And I know it’s been rumored that toy story land might open memorial weekend. Will we be able to make fastpasses 60 days in advance for the rides there? Didn’t know how that worked, if we have to wait in line or if there’s a certain amount of days before hand that we can make them?



Short answer is no one knows.  From Post #10:



mesaboy2 said:


> - Similarly, *FPs for any new attraction may or may not be available to schedule once Disney announces the attraction’s opening date*. FPs may not be released for a new attraction until just days before or even after the attraction is open. *Guests wishing to schedule FPs for new attractions will need to remain vigilant* once their booking windows open, and can assume that these attractions will be very popular FP choices.


----------



## kniquy

We will be using park hoppers. We will have one full day and a partial morning at AK. Our priority will be to get FOP and Navi River FP - one for each AK day.  My question is -- on our partial AK day will have breakfast at tusker house then hit one of the FP Pandora rides and then leave the park.  

We will be going to MK later in the evening -- I am guessing that i need to book essentially 2 other AK FP  even if we won't use them so that it will free up being able to book a FP at MK later in the day.  I feel bad booking FP when we likely won't use them, but i guess there really is no other option.


----------



## JETSDAD

kniquy said:


> We will be using park hoppers. We will have one full day and a partial morning at AK. Our priority will be to get FOP and Navi River FP - one for each AK day.  My question is -- on our partial AK day will have breakfast at tusker house then hit one of the FP Pandora rides and then leave the park.
> 
> We will be going to MK later in the evening -- I am guessing that i need to book essentially 2 other AK FP  even if we won't use them so that it will free up being able to book a FP at MK later in the day.  I feel bad booking FP when we likely won't use them, but i guess there really is no other option.


Not so.  Just book your 1 AK FP and once you tap it you can start looking to add FP's for MK.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kniquy said:


> We will be using park hoppers. We will have one full day and a partial morning at AK. Our priority will be to get FOP and Navi River FP - one for each AK day.  My question is -- on our partial AK day will have breakfast at tusker house then hit one of the FP Pandora rides and then leave the park.
> 
> We will be going to MK later in the evening -- I am guessing that i need to book essentially 2 other AK FP  even if we won't use them so that it will free up being able to book a FP at MK later in the day.  I feel bad booking FP when we likely won't use them, but i guess there really is no other option.


As @JETSDAD explained, you don’t have to pre-book 3 FPs if park hopping. More tips are here:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; FPs for Long Stays


----------



## mommykds

Today was my 60 day booking window.  I checked yesterday and it let me book fp. So that was 61 days beore.  I have an ap and a short 3 day trip onsite in Feb.  Im afraid there was a glitch and my fp will go poof somehow. Has this happened to anyone before? Does the feb trip have any impact on my marcg trip? I dont know if i should call to make sure they are really there.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mommykds said:


> Today was my 60 day booking window.  I checked yesterday and it let me book fp. So that was 61 days beore.  I have an ap and a short 3 day trip onsite in Feb.  Im afraid there was a glitch and my fp will go poof somehow. Has this happened to anyone before? Does the feb trip have any impact on my marcg trip? I dont know if i should call to make sure they are really there.


Not a glitch at all, so don’t worry. 

It’s because of the rolling window from your February stay rolling up to your March stay. When the rolling window rolls to the day before your “new” window, the new window opens.


----------



## buddyjo143

Looking to book onsite for Dec. 25 to 28 buying a 7 day ticket with our resort and moving off property afterward. I’ve read about split stays which this is not. So what happens as far as making fast passes after we check out? 

Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

buddyjo143 said:


> Looking to book onsite for Dec. 25 to 28 buying a 7 day ticket with our resort and moving off property afterward. I’ve read about split stays which this is not. So what happens as far as making fast passes after we check out?
> 
> Thank you.


It is an Onsite to Offsite Split Stay. 60 days out from each offsite park day is when you can book for that specific day:
*Onsite Stay followed by Offsite Stay*

Onsite Package Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite package stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite package stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite package checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.
Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## mommykds

hiroMYhero said:


> Not a glitch at all, so don’t worry.
> 
> It’s because of the rolling window from your February stay rolling up to your March stay. When the rolling window rolls to the day before your “new” window, the new window opens.


Thank you! I didnt realize that.


----------



## pharm55

We are going to WDW for 14 days in August.  My brother's family is joining us for 3 park days during that time and we are all staying onsite though we have a split stay where the first 7 days are just us and then 4 days on same reservation with them and then another 3 days without.
How does this work for fastpasses?  
Does only one of us have the ability to book for the group?  
I added him and his wife as friends and family etc and sent them an invite but when I added my niece it didn't let me send an invite because of her age I guess (age 4) and says on my MDE that I manage plans for her.  Is this correct or does my brother need to add her to his profile first??
Will I be able to book their fastpasses for those 3 park days at the start of my window or do I need to wait until the reservation that they are on opens?
Very confused, have been reading others postings and haven't seen anything exactly like this yet so I apologise if this is a repeat question.


----------



## mesaboy2

pharm55 said:


> We are going to WDW for 14 days in August.  My brother's family is joining us for 3 park days during that time and we are all staying onsite though we have a split stay where the first 7 days are just us and then 4 days on same reservation with them and then another 3 days without.
> How does this work for fastpasses?
> Does only one of us have the ability to book for the group?
> I added him and his wife as friends and family etc and sent them an invite but when I added my niece it didn't let me send an invite because of her age I guess (age 4) and says on my MDE that I manage plans for her.  Is this correct or does my brother need to add her to his profile first??
> Will I be able to book their fastpasses for those 3 park days at the start of my window or do I need to wait until the reservation that they are on opens?
> Very confused, have been reading others postings and haven't seen anything exactly like this yet so I apologise if this is a repeat question.



Are any of these stays booked using a room/ticket package?  If so, that complicates your options.  I recommend you read both the Split Stays and Booking Windows posts on the first page and return with any follow-up questions you may still have.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pharm55 said:


> I added him and his wife as friends and family etc and sent them an invite but when I added my niece it didn't let me send an invite because of her age I guess (age 4) and says on my MDE that I manage plans for her


Does your brother even have an MDX account where he, his wife, and DD are listed? They really need to manage their own child so delete her from your MDX account.


----------



## photophreak

I have a question- the answer is probably here, but I just can't seem to find the search terms that will show it to me! Forgive me for asking what I am sure is a duplicate question.

My family is staying on property (DVC). We will be enjoying MK with friends who are not staying on property. Can I buy tickets for everyone in the party and reserve FPs for everyone 60 days in advance, or will it only let me book for my family?


----------



## hiroMYhero

photophreak said:


> Can I buy tickets for everyone in the party and reserve FPs for everyone 60 days in advance,


Yes - you share your booking window with everyone listed or linked to your MDX account.


----------



## siskaren

photophreak said:


> I have a question- the answer is probably here, but I just can't seem to find the search terms that will show it to me! Forgive me for asking what I am sure is a duplicate question.
> 
> My family is staying on property (DVC). We will be enjoying MK with friends who are not staying on property. Can I buy tickets for everyone in the party and reserve FPs for everyone 60 days in advance, or will it only let me book for my family?



From post #3:

*Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*

Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._

 So yes, you can book everyone's FPs at 60 days.


----------



## photophreak

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - you share your booking window with everyone listed or linked to your MDX account.


Thank you!!


----------



## pharm55

hiroMYhero said:


> Does your brother even have an MDX account where he, his wife, and DD are listed? They really need to manage their own child so delete her from your MDX account.


He has his own account but I don’t think he has added his wife and kid to it yet - he has never been to WDW and has done zero research on his own. I will delete her from my account. Thanks.


----------



## pharm55

mesaboy2 said:


> Are any of these stays booked using a room/ticket package?  If so, that complicates your options.  I recommend you read both the Split Stays and Booking Windows posts on the first page and return with any follow-up questions you may still have.


All three reservations are booked with my own DVC account and we will have AP’s but my brother and family will be buying a 3 day pass ahead of time. 
I did read the info on booking windows and split stays but am still unclear on if I will be able to book for them on the first day of our check in or just the first day of the check in of the 60 day window for the second reservation since their names aren’t on the first one.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pharm55 said:


> since their names aren’t on the first one.


It doesn’t matter because they have separately linked tickets.

When your initial booking window opens, you’ll be able to book for all park days and can book for the other family but only if they complete their MDX account set-up.

If they don’t purchase and link their tickets to their MDX account, there’s no way for you to book for them.


----------



## KCF1216

Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay.  Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay.   Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.  All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.
[/QUOTE]

Hello, I found the above listed under split stays.  We are visiting in April and staying 7 nights off site.  We planned to book a hotel close to the airport for the 8th night to give us 7 full days of vacation.

I was planning to purchase 4 or 5 days of tickets for WDW and link them to my account for us.  I was planning to book fast passes at 30 days out.

I just saw (what I consider) a good price at a Disney Springs hotel and thought about booking the last night there instead of the airport.

Am I understanding that if I book a Disney Springs hotel (included in early fast passes and EMH) for one night, night 8 after 7 nights offsite, and have valid tickets, I can book fast passes at 60 days out? (60 days from night 8) As long as they are all linked to my account?

Hopefully I explained and asked that correctly!

Thanks for any input!


----------



## hiroMYhero

KCF1216 said:


> I can book fast passes at 60 days out? (60 days from night 8)


Yes as long as your DSprings Hotel confirmation links up to MDX, your full 60 day window will open. 

Some guests had been having problems with linking their confirmation. So, be sure to call if it doesn’t link up.


----------



## KCF1216

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes as long as your DSprings Hotel confirmation links up to MDX, your full 60 day window will open.
> 
> Some guests had been having problems with linking their confirmation. So, be sure to call if it doesn’t link up.



Thanks so much! That was so quick!!


----------



## travelingmom4

nicolispicoli said:


> Well I think I just messed up our fastpasses and need advice on what I should do to fix them.
> 
> We are visiting AK on 2/21 and have the following FPs for a group of 11:
> 
> Navi 9:45-10:45
> Everest 10:50-11:50
> Safari 12:10-1:10
> 
> This is my first time and I'm not super familiar with everything, but I've been trying to modify here and there for our group to try to get FOP, breaking us apart into smaller groups. I've checked everyday and today I just chose a random two of us to check since others have said they've seen them pop up for FOP. Well I found 2 for 4:15-5:15, got a little too excited and modified and tried for more, but there were no others, not even singles which I guess is expected. But now, I can't move the others back to 9:45 and feel bad for messing it up. There is nothing available for Navi until 1:00. Should I forget about the FoP and move everyone to the 1:00 navi or keep trying to move the others back or slowly move us all to FoP? I feel bad that some might get to ride one and not the other, obviously we all want to ride FoP but with a group of 11, half small kids, we decided to skip it if we couldn't get FP. Help?



Did you get on right at 7:00am 60 days out to book the fast passes for your group?  Or was it later?  I've got to book for 13 people and hoping against hope to get FOA with 6 day tickets.


----------



## mcurrence

Hi!  this is kind of similar to a previous question... We're thinking of staying one night at the Poly this summer then moving to a friends home for the rest of the week.  We're doing one park day but later in the week while we're with friends, not the Poly day.  Would we be able to book FP for a day that we're not at the Poly?
Thank you!


----------



## doconeill

mcurrence said:


> Hi!  this is kind of similar to a previous question... We're thinking of staying one night at the Poly this summer then moving to a friends home for the rest of the week.  We're doing one park day but later in the week while we're with friends, not the Poly day.  Would we be able to book FP for a day that we're not at the Poly?
> Thank you!



Yes, but not until 60 days from that particular day (assuming it's not the check-out day either)


----------



## mcurrence

Thank you moderators and everyone answering these  FP questions-especially for your patience with us  (lol) and knowledge.  No matter how many times you get the same question, you answer kindly


----------



## nicolispicoli

travelingmom4 said:


> Did you get on right at 7:00am 60 days out to book the fast passes for your group?  Or was it later?  I've got to book for 13 people and hoping against hope to get FOA with 6 day tickets.



I got on right at 7:00 (well 4:00 my time ) at 60 days out, but our stay is short at two days so there was zilch for FoP for 1 person even 61 days out. You will likely have much better luck (even for your large group) if it's anywhere past 64 days out, that's what I've been reading a lot anyway. At worst, you might have to split the group up to book. I've got my fingers crossed for you! We're also going during presidents week, so I'm sure that didn't help our chances.


----------



## 22Tink

nicolispicoli said:


> (well 4:00 my time ) a


Oh the joys of a 3 hour time difference! I'll be getting up at 4am tomorrow to do my FP.


----------



## travelingmom4

nicolispicoli said:


> I got on right at 7:00 (well 4:00 my time ) at 60 days out, but our stay is short at two days so there was zilch for FoP for 1 person even 61 days out. You will likely have much better luck (even for your large group) if it's anywhere past 64 days out, that's what I've been reading a lot anyway. At worst, you might have to split the group up to book. I've got my fingers crossed for you! We're also going during presidents week, so I'm sure that didn't help our chances.


Thanks so much!! Fingers crossed over here too.


----------



## KarenEAM

Today was my 60 days to book my FP. After reading this board I was expecting difficulty.  I knew which ones I wanted for each day.  Logged on at 7:00 am and was expecting some difficulty. Had my phone app ready for back up.  It was really easy, and quick and I got everything I wanted very quickly.  I was all done my 7 days in 45 minutes


----------



## hiroMYhero

KarenEAM said:


> Today was my 60 days to book my FP. After reading this board I was expecting difficulty.  I knew which ones I wanted for each day.  Logged on at 7:00 am and was expecting some difficulty. Had my phone app ready for back up.  It was really easy, and quick and I got everything I wanted very quickly.  I was all done my 7 days in 45 minutes


Thanks for sharing and congrats on your 1st Post!


----------



## morrik5

Still unsure which order I want to book mine but know which rides so will take the suggestions of this forum to book the latter week choices first ie Avatar. Taking a7 and 3 year old makes a difference in MK as our dd wants to keep tradition on the 1st day and start with Haunted Mansion and the kids stuff from there, but which ones Just under a month and hope to have good luck too.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> You’re welcome! Glad I could help and hope they have a nice “guys’ day!”


UPDATE They had the BEST guys day!   They bought tickets about a week before online, got the plastic cards at the gate and then were able to get SDFP for TT, FEA and IllumiNations (They had MissionSpace, Living with Land & Soarin prebooked).  They ate dinner on the Boardwalk without ADR's and all-in-all had one of the best quick 1 day trips!


----------



## OGHOWIE

OK, so our party of 8 is checking in to the Swan on 3/31. I tried to look at the FastPass+ dates available to me on My Disney Experience, but it only lets me choose up to 2/28 right now. Shouldn't I be able to book up to March already? I did a chat online and the CSR said the 60 days won't unlock until 1/31? Is this true?


----------



## doconeill

60 days from a 3/31 check-in is tomorrow, so you should be able to book FP+ starting tomorrow. The CM may not have been counting correctly (2 months instead of 60 days).

30 days from today is 2/28, so that is as far out as you can book without a reservation (or one that is more than 60 days out)


----------



## OGHOWIE

doconeill said:


> 60 days from a 3/31 check-in is tomorrow, so you should be able to book FP+ starting tomorrow. The CM may not have been counting correctly (2 months instead of 60 days).
> 
> 30 days from today is 2/28, so that is as far out as you can book without a reservation (or one that is more than 60 days out)



OK thanks. I guess I'll be waking up at 4AM tomorrow...


----------



## MaryAnne220

Going in October...just my daughter and I on my mde, my best friend is meeting me there. We are staying together all of us on my DVC reservation. We all have APs...how can I link our ticket media to make fastpasses together?


----------



## siskaren

MaryAnne220 said:


> Going in October...just my daughter and I on my mde, my best friend is meeting me there. We are staying together all of us on my DVC reservation. We all have APs...how can I link our ticket media to make fastpasses together?



Just put your friend on your Friends and Family list.


----------



## Lvsdisney

Based on what I read,  I think I am correct, but if someone can double check me, I would appreciate it!

My family of 4 is staying at ASMo 1 night  (RO) prior to our (RO) BWV stay.  My parents will be joining us at BWV. I have everyone (my family and my parents) in my MDX and we all have tickets. 
Based on what I've read,  my 60 day opens based on my ASMo stay,  but I can book through my BWV stay. I also can book my parents on that 60 day because they are in my MDX even though they are not staying with us at ASMo that first night. 

Am I correct?

TIA!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lvsdisney said:


> Am I correct?


Only if your parents have separately linked tickets meaning they do not have a package booked for BWV.


----------



## Lvsdisney

hiroMYhero said:


> Only if your parents have separately linked tickets meaning they do not have a package booked for BWV.



We're renting DVC, so not a package. Thanks! I have to reset my alarm now.


----------



## ErinInCT

For people who travel with a group, how do you arrange to have all the Fast Passes at the same time?  My daughter is going with 4 friends and I can't figure out if I should get all their ticket numbers and make the arrangements or have the kids do them themselves.  If I do them will the kids still have access to it (like if after the last pass expires and they want to add another FP do I have to do this for them or can they do it themselves)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ErinInCT said:


> For people who travel with a group, how do you arrange to have all the Fast Passes at the same time?  My daughter is going with 4 friends and I can't figure out if I should get all their ticket numbers and make the arrangements or have the kids do them themselves.  If I do them will the kids still have access to it (like if after the last pass expires and they want to add another FP do I have to do this for them or can they do it themselves)?


If you give them your login ID they can do it themselves.

What may be easier is to open up an MDX for them using your DD’s email address. List her as the account manager and list her 4 friends. Link their tickets and either you or they can book the FPs.


----------



## ErinInCT

hiroMYhero said:


> If you give them your login ID they can do it themselves.
> 
> What may be easier is to open up an MDX for them using your DD’s email address. List her as the account manager and list her 4 friends. Link their tickets and either you or they can book the FPs.



I am a bit technologically challenged.  I opened a MDX for my daughter and tried to add friends.  It is asking for the emails of the friends.  I guess it will send them a request to join her account?  So do I let all the parents know we are doing this (bc my daughter insists NO ONE checks their email so I'd have to use the parents email) and tell the parents to accept the request and I'll handle everything from there?  I also requested myself.  So does this mean that I can see all of them in my friends and family on my own MDX?  So I could make all of their plans?  But then they could go later and add more?  Or will my daughter have to make all the plans?  (Or me using her email lol)


----------



## hiroMYhero

ErinInCT said:


> I am a bit technologically challenged.  I opened a MDX for my daughter and tried to add friends.  It is asking for the emails of the friends.  I guess it will send them a request to join her account?  So do I let all the parents know we are doing this (bc my daughter insists NO ONE checks their email so I'd have to use the parents email) and tell the parents to accept the request and I'll handle everything from there?  I also requested myself.  So does this mean that I can see all of them in my friends and family on my own MDX?  So I could make all of their plans?  But then they could go later and add more?  Or will my daughter have to make all the plans?  (Or me using her email lol)


You don’t have to add them via email. Just list their names or even Friend One, Friend Two, etc. You just need a total of 5 people and each has tickets linked to them. 

You don’t need to be linked to them to book FPs for them. You just need the login info for DD’s MDX. Anyone with the login ID and password can book FPs and book ADRs.


----------



## N Shah

When using FP+ for a character, does each adult need their own FP even if we just want 1 family photo?


----------



## hiroMYhero

N Shah said:


> When using FP+ for a character, does each adult need their own FP even if we just want 1 family photo?


Yes; everyone 3 or older needs a FP for the character meets.


----------



## N Shah

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; everyone 3 or older needs a FP for the character meets.


Thanks- such a bummer.  Ill let my wife take the baby to see Mickey.  Just seems like a waste of a FP since most adults come just for 1 family photo.


----------



## hiroMYhero

N Shah said:


> Thanks- such a bummer.  Ill let my wife take the baby to see Mickey.  Just seems like a waste of a FP since most adults come just for 1 family photo.


Most people think most adults do that, but that usually isn’t the case. Plus, Disney tracks guests in meets and there’s a quota to keep interactions short and guests moving along.


----------



## Sparkle51

I am sure this has been asked before, so my apologies.  Can my husband and I simultaneously log in on separate computers to get fastpasses for different days.. so i can go for FOP for one day, and he can get for SDMT for another day?


----------



## mesaboy2

Sparkle51 said:


> I am sure this has been asked before, so my apologies.  Can my husband and I simultaneously log in on separate computers to get fastpasses for different days.. so i can go for FOP for one day, and he can get for SDMT for another day?



Yes.


----------



## Tandyc

We have reservations at B Resort but cannot get it to link to MDX.  Any suggestions?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tandyc said:


> We have reservations at B Resort but cannot get it to link to MDX.  Any suggestions?


Disney IT is still working on this. Some DSprings Hotels link but others will only link if the Room was booked through Disney.

Keep checking is all that you can do. 

This thread has the latest updates:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...een-active-for-2-weeks-is-it-working.3660481/


----------



## Carriemel

So just to be sure....

I have a DVC platinum pass.

My child and I are taking two trips this spring, both staying onsite,   May 3-6, and again June 9-13.  

Since APs can only have 7 total days of FPs at any one time, will we have any trouble booking FPs for both trips, or is that irrelevant since we have two hotel stays?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Carriemel said:


> So just to be sure....
> 
> I have a DVC platinum pass.
> 
> My child and I are taking two trips this spring, both staying onsite,   May 3-6, and again June 9-13.
> 
> Since APs can only have 7 total days of FPs at any one time, will we have any trouble booking FPs for both trips, or is that irrelevant since we have two hotel stays?


You’re correct. The 7 day max is irrelevant when you are booking FPs for onsite stays. You’ll be able to book for all park days.


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> You’re correct. The 7 day max is irrelevant when you are booking FPs for onsite stays. You’ll be able to book for all park days.



Except, isn’t there a limit on how many total days of FP anyone can have? Like 10 days max? I had that issue in late 2016, but I also had an offsite stay about a month before an onsite stay, so that complicated things and might have been the reason I had to use a day before I could book another!


----------



## mgmgbook

I'm wondering if anyone has some strategy advice for me. We will be at the parks in two weeks. We had FPs lined up for Epcot on the 18th and HS on the 20th for 11 people. An additional family member is joining the group on the 19th. My sister has requested that we switch our plans up and do MK/HS on the 18th and Epcot on the 20th. I'm sure the 18th in particular will be super busy since it's a holiday weekend.
1. Anyone have any great ideas on how to handle getting FPs for so many people at this late date if I cancel the ones I have? 
2. To clarify the FP rules, if we are park hopping MK to HS and I manage to get a FP for MK, do I have to get and use 3 FP in the MK before I can try and get any the day of, for HS? 
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> Except, isn’t there a limit on how many total days of FP anyone can have? Like 10 days max? I had that issue in late 2016, but I also had an offsite stay about a month before an onsite stay, so that complicated things and might have been the reason I had to use a day before I could book another!


The PP only has a total of 9 onsite days.

 APs have been able to book for 14 days of FPs when onsite. Then if they have longer stays, they can book each day until they reach the days that they need - if onsite. Your offsite stay affected your booking days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mgmgbook said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has some strategy advice for me. We will be at the parks in two weeks. We had FPs lined up for Epcot on the 18th and HS on the 20th for 11 people. An additional family member is joining the group on the 19th. My sister has requested that we switch our plans up and do MK/HS on the 18th and Epcot on the 20th. I'm sure the 18th in particular will be super busy since it's a holiday weekend.
> 1. Anyone have any great ideas on how to handle getting FPs for so many people at this late date if I cancel the ones I have?
> 2. To clarify the FP rules, if we are park hopping MK to HS and I manage to get a FP for MK, do I have to get and use 3 FP in the MK before I can try and get any the day of, for HS?
> Thanks for any help you can give.


1. Don’t Cancel; Check Availability first.
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability; Park Hopping; Additional Tier 1 Booking; CL FP Trial Program

2. No, you never need to pre-book 3 FPs. See the park hopping tips in the link above.


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> The PP only has a total of 9 onsite days.
> 
> APs have been able to book for 14 days of FPs when onsite. Then if they have longer stays, they can book each day until they reach the days that they need - if onsite. Your offsite stay affected your booking days.



Thanks for clarifying for me, for future reference!


----------



## Stephanie HD

Sorry if this is a silly question (or has been asked before) but I want to clarify before going to the parks. 

I'm traveling with a larger group (9 adults) and most of our FPs are booked together since we aren't planning to split up much. We also have 4 kids who won't meet height req's for the 44 inch and up rides. With a large group willing to take turns with the kids, I'm not expecting rider switch to be necessary. My question is, can come of us scan our FPs and ride the attraction, and then the rest of the group scan their FPs once we get off (if it's in the hour window.) We have FPs for FoP from 3:05-4:05 and everyone wants to ride. So can half of us scan and ride right at 3:05 and then switch off so the other half can scan at, for exmaple, 4pm? Again, this is assuming that the worst care scenario doesn't take place, and we are able to get off before the window hour is up. I just want to be sure that once some of us scan our FP's is won't "reset" to let the whole group pick another FP. Does the system know to hold off until the hour is up, or until everyone in the party has scanned?


----------



## CarolynFH

Stephanie HD said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question (or has been asked before) but I want to clarify before going to the parks.
> 
> I'm traveling with a larger group (9 adults) and most of our FPs are booked together since we aren't planning to split up much. We also have 4 kids who won't meet height req's for the 44 inch and up rides. With a large group willing to take turns with the kids, I'm not expecting rider switch to be necessary. My question is, can come of us scan our FPs and ride the attraction, and then the rest of the group scan their FPs once we get off (if it's in the hour window.) We have FPs for FoP from 3:05-4:05 and everyone wants to ride. So can half of us scan and ride right at 3:05 and then switch off so the other half can scan at, for exmaple, 4pm? Again, this is assuming that the worst care scenario doesn't take place, and we are able to get off before the window hour is up. I just want to be sure that once some of us scan our FP's is won't "reset" to let the whole group pick another FP. Does the system know to hold off until the hour is up, or until everyone in the party has scanned?



The system looks at individuals, not groups. After the first group scans, each one of them would be able to book another FP, but no one in the second group would be able to because they would not have used all their FPs yet.


----------



## ShelbyK

Hey everyone.. long time lurker here and I'm looking for any advice or tips for our first MK day.. My Dh and 3 children (10, 8, 2) will have 3 MK days but my dad, stepmom, brother(16) and niece(15) will be joining us only for the 1st one so I want to make sure they are able to do as much as possible without having to criss cross all over the park. We have a 12:15 lunch at BOG so I was thinking we get there at opening and start with POTC, then big thunder, splash and HM. Then a FP for peter pan maybe at 1030 (or later??)? then a FP for 7dmt next, we will standby the rest of fantasyland. Have our 12:15 BOG lunch and then have a 1pm FP for Space mountain and try for 4th for the Buzz ride. WE will most likely skip a lot of the shows and character meets for another MK day because I don't think they will be interested. This MK day (May 1st) also says it opens at 7:45 for a special ticketed event so I'm not sure how that will affect morning crowds. Will this plan work or should we do the opposite and start at Space and go around the other way?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ShelbyK said:


> Hey everyone.. long time lurker here and I'm looking for any advice or tips for our first MK day.. My Dh and 3 children (10, 8, 2) will have 3 MK days but my dad, stepmom, brother(16) and niece(15) will be joining us only for the 1st one so I want to make sure they are able to do as much as possible without having to criss cross all over the park. We have a 12:15 lunch at BOG so I was thinking we get there at opening and start with POTC, then big thunder, splash and HM. Then a FP for peter pan maybe at 1030 (or later??)? then a FP for 7dmt next, we will standby the rest of fantasyland. Have our 12:15 BOG lunch and then have a 1pm FP for Space mountain and try for 4th for the Buzz ride. WE will most likely skip a lot of the shows and character meets for another MK day because I don't think they will be interested. This MK day (May 1st) also says it opens at 7:45 for a special ticketed event so I'm not sure how that will affect morning crowds. Will this plan work or should we do the opposite and start at Space and go around the other way?



Hi,  to the DIS!

This thread is primarily about the specifics of FP+, not necessarily general touring plans/advice.  Feel free to post it as a new thread, you’ll likely get plenty of folks with advice.

FYI, the 7:45AM “Special Ticketed Event” is Early Morning Magic (EMM), it won’t impact crowds.   Here’s a thread with more info on EMM if interested:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-“emm”-thread-–-mk-fantasyland-early-morning-magic-faqs-early-august-dates-added-see-post-2.3651152/

Thanks!


----------



## ShelbyK

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hi,  to the DIS!
> 
> This thread is primarily about the specifics of FP+, not necessarily general touring plans/advice.  Feel free to post it as a new thread, you’ll likely get plenty of folks with advice.
> 
> FYI, the 7:45AM “Special Ticketed Event” is Early Morning Magic (EMM), it won’t impact crowds.   Here’s a thread with more info on EMM if interested:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-“emm”-thread-–-mk-fantasyland-early-morning-magic-faqs-early-august-dates-added-see-post-2.3651152/
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks.. I started my own thread so feel free to delete


----------



## ErinInCT

Is a Fast Pass really necessary for Indiana Jones?  We are going the Tuesday after Presidents Day (2/20).  I'd rather use the FP for Start Tours and ToT.


----------



## mesaboy2

ErinInCT said:


> *Is a Fast Pass really necessary for Indiana Jones?*  We are going the Tuesday after Presidents Day (2/20).  I'd rather use the FP for Start Tours and ToT.



No.


----------



## wuzzles

I just read the relevant portion of the FAQ but wish to confirm nothing has changed recently because Disney IT is giving me a different answer.

I bought the DVC annual pass vouchers for my family.  I have a 4 day trip in March for 2 of us at the Swan.  I then have a trip for 4 of us doing a 10 day split stay Kidani/BLT/Beach Club.  I thought since I am staying on site the whole time I could book fastpasses for all the days we are on site but the system is stopping me from making fastpasses for the March people 3 days into the April trip. 

I called Disney IT and they told me I am limited to only 7 days of fastpasses even though I am staying on site.  She suggested I cancel my March fastpasses to open up the April dates.  Should I call again and try speaking to someone else?


----------



## musika

I have read both FAQs but hitting a wall on Rider Swap/child Swap - is there a specific section for help on this? I need it explained to me like I'm 5.


----------



## AFwifelife

musika said:


> I have read both FAQs but hitting a wall on Rider Swap/child Swap - is there a specific section for help on this? I need it explained to me like I'm 5.


What are you not understanding?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

musika said:


> I have read both FAQs but hitting a wall on Rider Swap/child Swap - is there a specific section for help on this? I need it explained to me like I'm 5.


Here’s a thread in which the OP was nice enough to create a helpful Google doc. as a way to explain.  The link is in post #1.  Just click on the pics in the doc. to advance to the subsequent steps.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/rider-swap-graphically-explained.3606277/


----------



## musika

AFwifelife said:


> What are you not understanding?



How to maximize FP+s using Ride swap. I.e., we know DS will be too short for ToT, so I book a FP for myself and DD for ToT, get a ride swap for DH to do it later, and book a FP for DH only to do something with DS? I mean, I kind of get it. But I'm just looking for a resource that lays it out there, similar to the other topics in the FAQ.



Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Here’s a thread in which the OP was nice enough to create a helpful Google doc. as a way to explain.  The link is in post #1.  Just click on the pics in the doc. to advance to the subsequent steps.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/rider-swap-graphically-explained.3606277/



This may do it, I have to look when I get home tonight as I can't access Google Docs from work. Thanks!


----------



## AFwifelife

musika said:


> How to maximize FP+s using Ride swap. I.e., we know DS will be too short for ToT, so I book a FP for myself and DD for ToT, get a ride swap for DH to do it later, and book a FP for DH only to do something with DS? I mean, I kind of get it. But I'm just looking for a resource that lays it out there, similar to the other topics in the FAQ.



Sounds like you got the concept down. I use TPs for our plans and if we are touring that way, I make an “adult” and “kids” plan. That way I can lay out what we are going to do when and just make notes of who is doing the non-height rides. Makes it easy for me to figure out what FPs to get for each person.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wuzzles said:


> Should I call again and try speaking to someone else?


Try again and explain your two onsite stays. If could be the Swan reservation that is causing the max to be in effect. 

Those who have multiple onsite stays at Disney-owned properties have been able to book for all their onsite park days.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

My friends are going the first week of April and staying at the Swan, I thought they could book FP at 60 days out now but they keep getting an error message in MDE, anyone know if the 60 day time frame is effective yet?


----------



## hiroMYhero

chloelovesdisney said:


> My friends are going the first week of April and staying at the Swan, I thought they could book FP at 60 days out now but they keep getting an error message in MDE, anyone know if the 60 day time frame is effective yet?


Did Swan link up correctly to their MDX account? Is each person’s name listed on the reservation and showing in MDX?

Are they showing an active 30-day window based on their tickets?


----------



## chloelovesdisney

hiroMYhero said:


> Did Swan link up correctly to their MDX account? Is each person’s name listed on the reservation and showing in MDX?
> 
> Are they showing an active 30-day window based on their tickets?



I texted her your questions and not sure what it was but she says it's working now, so thank you!


----------



## DisFam95

I've skimmed info and not seeing so i apologize if I missed.  I have a friend going in a group of chaperones for a band trip and I think they all made their own MDE accts but now are wanting to book FP in groups.  Are they out of luck or can they correct this.  Don't you have to all be on the same MDE acct?  Thanks for any help!!  They're trying to book now.


----------



## DisFam95

ok sorry but I think I figured it out.  Just add people to their friends and family list I'm guessing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisFam95 said:


> I've skimmed info and not seeing so i apologize if I missed.  I have a friend going in a group of chaperones for a band trip and I think they all made their own MDE accts but now are wanting to book FP in groups.  Are they out of luck or can they correct this.  Don't you have to all be on the same MDE acct?  Thanks for any help!!  They're trying to book now.


If they haven’t linked any tickets to the MDX accounts, tell them to choose 1 account and list everyone in that account. Then link their tickets to that 1 account.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

How do FPs work for shows?  If a show starts at 1 pm, and I need to arrive a few mins early to get in line, do I get a FP for 1pm or one for 12:45?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CeruleanMoon said:


> How do FPs work for shows?  If a show starts at 1 pm, and I need to arrive a few mins early to get in line, do I get a FP for 1pm or one for 12:45?


The FP timeslot will show as 12:30. When you select it, the info to arrive between 12:30-12:45 will show up.


----------



## CeruleanMoon

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP timeslot will show as 12:30. When you select it, the info to arrive between 12:30-12:45 will show up.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## Alb572

Doing a split stay. First at non-Disney hotel for 5 days then transferring to Disney hotel for 2 days.

Can I still book FPs 60 days out for the first 5 days that I will be staying at the non-Disney hotel since I'll still have the reservation at the Disney hotel, or will it only let me book 60 days in advance for only the 2 days I'm staying at the Disney resort?


----------



## doconeill

Alb572 said:


> Doing a split stay. First at non-Disney hotel for 5 days then transferring to Disney hotel for 2 days.
> 
> Can I still book FPs 60 days out for the first 5 days that I will be staying at the non-Disney hotel since I'll still have the reservation at the Disney hotel, or will it only let me book 60 days in advance for only the 2 days I'm staying at the Disney resort?



Assuming it is not one of the partner hotels (Swan, Dolphin, Disney Springs area, etc.), then it will have no idea that you've booked anywhere else. You'll need to wait until the 60 day point for your on-property stay, but at that point you will be able to book all days as the window runs from the current day through the end of your reservation - that is, if I have a reservation for April 15th at a Disney resort, I can start making FP+ selections tomorrow morning - but I can book any day from tomorrow through the 60 days to the day I check in, plus the length of my reservation. So if I have a non-Disney stay before my Disney stay, I can book FP+ for that starting tomorrow as well.


----------



## gmar1210

Quick question.  If there are no FP available for a certain ride, should I just keep checking?  Is it common for FP's to be available after they are out.  Trying to get Frozen for Sunday at any time.  Right now it says nothing.


----------



## JETSDAD

gmar1210 said:


> Quick question.  If there are no FP available for a certain ride, should I just keep checking?  Is it common for FP's to be available after they are out.  Trying to get Frozen for Sunday at any time.  Right now it says nothing.


Yes, keep checking.  The night before will typically have the most movement/changes.


----------



## gmar1210

JETSDAD said:


> Yes, keep checking.  The night before will typically have the most movement/changes.


Thanks.  that helps.  That is all my daughter keeps talking about and I know that line could be hours at peak.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

mesaboy2 said:


> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> ...
> *Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.*



Can I make FastPasses for myself and friends who are not on my resort reservation at 60+ as long as they on my Friends & Family list (and have valid tickets) or is there something else I need to do to be able to add them? Can they have their own MDE accounts (i.e. "control" the guest or "control" the FastPass)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Princess_Lisa said:


> Can I make FastPasses for myself and friends who are not on my resort reservation at 60+ as long as they on my Friends & Family list (and have valid tickets) or is there something else I need to do to be able to add them? Can they have their own MDE accounts (i.e. "control" the guest or "control" the FastPass)?


It’s easier if they are just added to your Friends list. 

Then book FPs for the complete group: you + friends.


----------



## bocaj1431

We have used FP before about 3 years ago.  Seems like everything is the same.  Just one question.  We will be in DW during spring break.  When we have used FP before during the summer, waits were 15 - 30 min.  Being that spring break is 2cnd busiest time of year, will waits probably be over 60min even with FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

bocaj1431 said:


> We have used FP before about 3 years ago.  Seems like everything is the same.  Just one question.  We will be in DW during spring break.  When we have used FP before during the summer, waits were 15 - 30 min.  Being that spring break is 2cnd busiest time of year, will waits probably be over 60min even with FP?


No; the FP system is based on the premise that it will take between 10-20 minutes to load onto the ride.

At the busiest times, FP guests have priority over Standby guests. Sometimes the ratio is 50 FP guests and then 10 Standby.


----------



## bocaj1431

hiroMYhero said:


> No; the FP system is based on the premise that it will take between 10-20 minutes to load onto the ride.
> 
> At the busiest times, FP guests have priority over Standby guests. Sometimes the ratio is 50 FP guests and then 10 Standby.



Good to know.  I have heard many people say how horrible spring break is at DW and that they would never do it again.  I was a little worried.  I know many people manage waits over 60 min for a ride but that is definitely not us.

Thanks


----------



## Dug720

bocaj1431 said:


> Good to know.  I have heard many people say how horrible spring break is at DW and that they would never do it again.  I was a little worried.  I know many people manage waits over 60 min for a ride but that is definitely not us.
> 
> Thanks



Well, the thing is "Spring Break" could be pretty much any time between now and April. There is no universal "Spring Break" - it varies from district to district.


----------



## Klayfish

OK, help me clarify, because sometimes my head still spins with all the different rules around 30 day, 60 day, AP, etc...

We're out of state AP holders, we also stay offsite.  However, having just seen the opening date of June 30th for Toy Story Land, we need to make some adjustments.  Our trip goes from June 12th to June 30th...so that's our very last day in the parks.  We have a gazillion bonus points with Starwood, so I can book free nights at the Dolphin.  But I'm an AP holder, so if I'm right, I can only have 7 days of FP+ in any 30 day period, no matter where I'm staying, correct?  So with my trip being 17 park days, is there any value to even booking a room at the Dolphin?  Toy Story opens on park day 17 for us, so if I wanted FP+ in advance, I'd have to spend at least 10 days without having any FP+ in advance, right?  In other words, I'd have to book park days 1-6, then do no advanced FP+ for park days 7-16 and advanced FP+ for day 17.  I'd be able to do park day 7 after I use up park day 1, etc...   Given that it's not too hard to get same day FP+ in the summer, I probably could do that.  If I do, how do I go about booking a room at the Dolphin to give myself the maximum 60+ day FP+ window?  Hope this makes sense...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Klayfish said:


> is there any value to even booking a room at the Dolphin?


Yes because your Dolphin 60-day window includes all the park days prior to Dolphin Check-in.

I would book Dolphin for June 29, and 60 days before June 29, book your FPs for June 30th.

Then, book FPs for 6 offsite park days and also hope for an AP preview of TSL.


----------



## Klayfish

Thanks!  Yes, I'm trying to learn how this AP preview of TSL might work, because I'm all in if it happens.

With the FP+, since I have an AP, aren't I limited to 7 days of FP+ in a 30 day window, regardless of where I stay?

Just checked the calendar, I had it off by one day.  The trip is technically June 13 to July 1, but first and last days are travel days.  So we're in the parks June 14 to June 30.  So are you saying that if I book Dolphin for June 29, I can start making FP+ reservations for June 14th on April 15th (60 days ahead)?  That makes sense, as it's the standard 60 day window.  But where I'm confused is how the rest works.  On April 15th, what other days could I book?  I couldn't book all the way out to June 30th, right?  How does my AP come into play and potentially limit me for booking June 30th?  On April 15th, would I only book June 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19...skip June 20-29...and June 30th?


----------



## erionm

Klayfish said:


> With the FP+, since I have an AP, aren't I limited to 7 days of FP+ in a 30 day window, regardless of where I stay?


From the Passholder FP+ Information page:


> If you have a reservation that includes a stay at a select Walt Disney World Resort hotel, you can make FastPass+ selections up to 60 days before you check in for up to 7 days or the entire length of your stay―whichever is greater!


If you mix off-site and on-site stays, you could be limited to only 7 days depending on order and length of each stay.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/passholder/


----------



## Klayfish

erionm said:


> From the Passholder FP+ Information page:
> 
> If you mix off-site and on-site stays, you could be limited to only 7 days depending on order and length of each stay.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/passholder/



But if I'm party offsite, they wouldn't know the length of my stay except for the part I'm onsite.  So if I'm understanding right, to be able to book everything at 60 days out, I'd have to book something onsite for June 14th all the way to June 30th, right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Klayfish said:


> So are you saying that if I book Dolphin for June 29, I can start making FP+ reservations for June 14th on April 15th (60 days ahead)?


No. 60 days before June 29th you can book for June 30th and ANY 6 offsite park days.

Your booking window opens based on your DOLPHIN Check-in date. All your offsite park days just happen to fall in the fully open 60 day window.


----------



## Klayfish

Got it.  But if I don't book onsite for the full length of my trip, I'll be limited to only 7 days of FP+, correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Klayfish said:


> Got it.  But if I don't book onsite for the full length of my trip, I'll be limited to only 7 days of FP+, correct?


Correct. 60 days out for check-in, checkout, and any offsite days to total 7 pre-booked park days.

Then it’s use a day, book a day just as you’re used to doing for your regular offsite trips.


----------



## I'm No Fool

Going in July and staying offsite. Is it better to FP the rides I want, regardless of when they're available, or to FP whatever is available at the earliest times so I can get the extra FP quickly?


----------



## ToffPrincess

I'm No Fool said:


> Going in July and staying offsite. Is it better to FP the rides I want, regardless of when they're available, or to FP whatever is available at the earliest times so I can get the extra FP quickly?



You get 3 fast passes to start with so I am hopeful for you that at least 1 ride you want you will get! Perhaps make a compromise and book two early to have some line-free time and use the third on a must have ride for whenever the time is. Personally I find that there are so many rides you can queue for in reasonable times you may be surprised how much you do by the time the last fast pass rolls around. I normally book 9, 10 & 11am FP and in between those times I get at least 5 other rides in at MK and 2 others in Epcot.


----------



## AngiTN

I hit a limit in booking FP. We have AP
I have 1 onsite stay check in on 3/9, out on 3/13
Second we check in 4/19 and out on 4/25
I have FP booked for
3/9, 10, 11, 12, 13 & 4/19, 20, 21, 22,  23, and 24. I tried to book on the 25th and it said we had reached our limit. Any ideas?
It's not a huge deal, I'll book the 25th when we use it FP on 3/9. Just wondering why we can't book for all days. Does it not count check in or out day somehow? Am I the last to know this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

AngiTN said:


> I hit a limit in booking FP. We have AP
> I have 1 onsite stay check in on 3/9, out on 3/13
> Second we check in 4/19 and out on 4/25
> I have FP booked for
> 3/9, 10, 11, 12, 13 & 4/19, 20, 21, 22,  23, and 24. I tried to book on the 25th and it said we had reached our limit. Any ideas?
> It's not a huge deal, I'll book the 25th when we use it FP on 3/9. Just wondering why we can't book for all days. Does it not count check in or out day somehow? Am I the last to know this?


Recently, an AP posted that they could only book for 10 days of FPs and the CM told them that was the max for an AP. Yet, you have 11 days of FPs.

APs with 1 lengthy onsite stay can book for a max of 14 days and then the very next day they can book another day of FPs and so on.

Maybe you can check tomorrow and see if you can book for the 25th to see if the system opened that up for you. Usually you can book for all your onsite FP days without any kind of limit, correct?


----------



## AngiTN

I probably have hit limits before and not really paid close attention
As mentioned if you have two trips booked your window opens a day early. Well, one interesting note about that, it opens the 2nd window but it doesn't quite see the on site stay because it limits you to a total of 7 days FP like someone without an on site stay has

So yesterday I could only book 2 days worth of my 2nd trip. In the past I thought that was limit period but this time it occurred to me to try today to see if I could book more and I could. I got all but the 25th booked. It's like they don't count days, just nights or something. Even if it did count each day on one trip. Since we arrive early enough to go to a park on arrival day and depart late enough to go on departure day we are able to use FP for each day we are there, which exceeds the nights, if that makes sense.
That's the only thing I can think that is limiting me from booking for length of stay. I know better than to try and call anyone because they are simply going to say AP holders are limited to 7 days because that's what their book says


----------



## CarolynFH

AngiTN said:


> I hit a limit in booking FP. We have AP
> I have 1 onsite stay check in on 3/9, out on 3/13
> Second we check in 4/19 and out on 4/25
> I have FP booked for
> 3/9, 10, 11, 12, 13 & 4/19, 20, 21, 22,  23, and 24. I tried to book on the 25th and it said we had reached our limit. Any ideas?
> It's not a huge deal, I'll book the 25th when we use it FP on 3/9. Just wondering why we can't book for all days. Does it not count check in or out day somehow? Am I the last to know this?





hiroMYhero said:


> Recently, an AP posted that they could only book for 10 days of FPs and the CM told them that was the max for an AP. Yet, you have 11 days of FPs.
> 
> APs with 1 lengthy onsite stay can book for a max of 14 days and then the very next day they can book another day of FPs and so on.
> 
> Maybe you can check tomorrow and see if you can book for the 25th to see if the system opened that up for you. Usually you can book for all your onsite FP days without any kind of limit, correct?





AngiTN said:


> I probably have hit limits before and not really paid close attention
> As mentioned if you have two trips booked your window opens a day early. Well, one interesting note about that, it opens the 2nd window but it doesn't quite see the on site stay because it limits you to a total of 7 days FP like someone without an on site stay has
> 
> So yesterday I could only book 2 days worth of my 2nd trip. In the past I thought that was limit period but this time it occurred to me to try today to see if I could book more and I could. I got all but the 25th booked. It's like they don't count days, just nights or something. Even if it did count each day on one trip. Since we arrive early enough to go to a park on arrival day and depart late enough to go on departure day we are able to use FP for each day we are there, which exceeds the nights, if that makes sense.
> That's the only thing I can think that is limiting me from booking for length of stay. I know better than to try and call anyone because they are simply going to say AP holders are limited to 7 days because that's what their book says



In late 2015 I was booking FP for an offsite stay in early December and an onsite stay in early January. Two days in January were blocked out due to my Gold AP but I was able to book FP for December and for the non-blocked dates in January. I think I had a total of 9 or 10 days of FP. We then bought 2-day tix so we could book the two blocked dates, but the system wouldn’t let me. I called and the very nice MDE CM tried but couldn’t do it either. So she called the FP folks, and they told her it was because I had reached the overall FP limit - but having an offsite stay before the onsite stay affected the limit too. I know this doesn’t match @AngiTN’s situation exactly, and I’m sorry I can’t remember more details, but I came away with the impression that there’s a hard limit to the number of days of FP the system will let you have.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> In late 2015 I was booking FP for an offsite stay in early December and an onsite stay in early January. Two days in January were blocked out due to my Gold AP but I was able to book FP for December and for the non-blocked dates in January. I think I had a total of 9 or 10 days of FP. We then bought 2-day tix so we could book the two blocked dates, but the system wouldn’t let me. I called and the very nice MDE CM tried but couldn’t do it either. So she called the FP folks, and they told her it was because I had reached the overall FP limit - but having an offsite stay before the onsite stay affected the limit too. I know this doesn’t match @AngiTN’s situation exactly, and I’m sorry I can’t remember more details, but I came away with the impression that there’s a hard limit to the number of days of FP the system will let you have.


Thanks!

It has something to do with the “Split” that causes a limit. Even though the window is rolling, maybe because the FPs could be booked that 1 day early the system read it as offsite?

@AngiTN, the system, today, wouldn’t let you book for the last day?


----------



## AngiTN

hiroMYhero said:


> @AngiTN, the system, today, wouldn’t let you book for the last day?


Nope, same message, FP+ Limit Reached


----------



## pinkxray

We are heading down for 8 days in Nov. This is our firs time time using FP+. We are only getting 6 day park hoppers.  Will I be able book FP for any 6 days during our trip once our window opens? I just want to make sure it doesn’t just let me book the first 6 days of our trip.


----------



## doconeill

pinkxray said:


> We are heading down for 8 days in Nov. This is our firs time time using FP+. We are only getting 6 day park hoppers.  Will I be able book FP for any 6 days during our trip once our window opens? I just want to make sure it doesn’t just let me book the first 6 days of our trip.



Yes. You get any 6 days within the 8-day stay, or even before or after as the window opens/rolls forward.


----------



## CarolynFH

-Lessa- said:


> I know this is complete speculation at this point, but in your (anyone's) opinion, do you think that the nighttime safari at AK will be considered the same attraction as the daytime safari, and therefore both not book able as advanced FP?



It is considered the same attraction, so you can book it only once as one of your initial 3 FPs.


----------



## siskaren

-Lessa- said:


> I know this is complete speculation at this point, but in your (anyone's) opinion, do you think that the nighttime safari at AK will be considered the same attraction as the daytime safari, and therefore both not book able as advanced FP?



The nighttime safari has been around for awhile now.


----------



## JeffryK

Id appreciate some help with making reservations about something i dont see in your FAQ.

I have an account with MDX
I have succesfully added my hotel 6 night reservation and a 7 day park hopper.
The site says my visit is 60 days out (starts april 21.)

When i go to the FP+ site, either through the normal link or through my planner on a specific day where i have a hotel reservation i go to the calendar for making reservations but i cannot select any days beyond the next 30 days.
From the original information in this thread i see the following:


*For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
Am i too early, maybe a timezone difference or something?


----------



## dizneeat

JeffryK said:


> Am i too early, maybe a timezone difference or something?



*If I am not mistaken - FP booking opens at 7am Eastern - you might be too early.*


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

JeffryK said:


> Id appreciate some help with making reservations about something i dont see in your FAQ.
> 
> I have an account with MDX
> I have succesfully added my hotel 6 night reservation and a 7 day park hopper.
> The site says my visit is 60 days out (starts april 21.)
> 
> When i go to the FP+ site, either through the normal link or through my planner on a specific day where i have a hotel reservation i go to the calendar for making reservations but i cannot select any days beyond the next 30 days.
> From the original information in this thread i see the following:
> 
> 
> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
> Am i too early, maybe a timezone difference or something?


You’re about one hour too early.  Your 60-day FP window will open this morning at 7:00AM EST.


----------



## JeffryK

Allright, ill wait for that, thanks for the awesome quick responses!
Figured id had to link my ticket to a specific reservation but i couldnt find anywhere to do that.


EDIT, it worked! Guess i was too excited


----------



## doconeill

JeffryK said:


> Allright, ill wait for that, thanks for the awesome quick responses!
> Figured id had to link my ticket to a specific reservation but i couldnt find anywhere to do that.
> 
> 
> EDIT, it worked! Guess i was too excited



Yay!

FYI, the ticket doesn't get linked to the reservation specifically. The reservation merely unlocks the 60-day window. The ticket unlocks the ability to make Fastpass selections regardless of a reservation within whatever window is available to you.


----------



## tycopj

I've read in this post that if your tickets that are part of a package then you are not able to book fast passes at the 60 day mark.  Is that correct?
We are staying on site with MYW tickets and the Summer Quick Service meal.  Our tickets are 6 Day Tickets with Park Hopper, specifically.  

This will sound dumb, but how do I know for sure if I booked a package.  I booked through the website, first choosing our resort, then our tickets and added the Summer Quick Service meal deal.  Our reservation doesn't say "package" anywhere, it does say "Special Offer: Summer Meal Offer".

Thanks for any clarification you can give.


----------



## AngiTN

tycopj said:


> I've read in this post that if your tickets that are part of a package then you are not able to book fast passes at the 60 day mark.  Is that correct?
> We are staying on site with MYW tickets and the Summer Quick Service meal.  Our tickets are 6 Day Tickets with Park Hopper, specifically.
> 
> This will sound dumb, but how do I know for sure if I booked a package.  I booked through the website, first choosing our resort, then our tickets and added the Summer Quick Service meal deal.  Our reservation doesn't say "package" anywhere, it does say "Special Offer: Summer Meal Offer".
> 
> Thanks for any clarification you can give.


Yes, if you have package and try to book FP before your 60 day mark it will tell you that you do not have tickets

If you did not buy tickets separately from your room, either from a 3rd party or from Disney, then you have a package. Anything that includes dining is a package


----------



## jjjones325

tycopj said:


> I've read in this post that if your tickets that are part of a package then you are not able to book fast passes at the 60 day mark.  Is that correct?
> We are staying on site with MYW tickets and the Summer Quick Service meal.  Our tickets are 6 Day Tickets with Park Hopper, specifically.
> 
> This will sound dumb, but how do I know for sure if I booked a package.  I booked through the website, first choosing our resort, then our tickets and added the Summer Quick Service meal deal.  Our reservation doesn't say "package" anywhere, it does say "Special Offer: Summer Meal Offer".
> 
> Thanks for any clarification you can give.



You will be able to book at 60 days.  But, until 7 AM EST on that 60th day out, it'll look like you have no tickets linked since they are part of the package.  But don't worry, your window will open when it's supposed to.


----------



## doconeill

tycopj said:


> I've read in this post that if your tickets that are part of a package then you are not able to book fast passes at the 60 day mark.  Is that correct?
> We are staying on site with MYW tickets and the Summer Quick Service meal.  Our tickets are 6 Day Tickets with Park Hopper, specifically.



You ARE able to book at the 60-day mark. What is different is that you won't see tickets in your profile UNTIL the 60-day mark. If you had separate tickets, you could book FP+ within the normal 30 day window up until you reached the 60-day check-in mark. For most people this matters very little.



> This will sound dumb, but how do I know for sure if I booked a package.  I booked through the website, first choosing our resort, then our tickets and added the Summer Quick Service meal deal.  Our reservation doesn't say "package" anywhere, it does say "Special Offer: Summer Meal Offer".
> 
> Thanks for any clarification you can give.



Dining plans generally require it to be a package. Also, if you don't see tickets in your profile until the 60 day mark, it is a package.


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

My questions, I suppose, are about control over FP+ booking. When booking FP+ for large groups, does anything special need to be done? Each person/family has an MDE profile and we are all linked as friends and family. When the 60 day window opens will any one person be able to just book all the FP+s, or is there something we need to do to the profiles to allow for this? And finally, once this is completed, can each person then go in and tailor them later for the individual groups if necessary?


----------



## hiroMYhero

.


ShirikiUtundu said:


> My questions, I suppose, are about control over FP+ booking. When booking FP+ for large groups, does anything special need to be done? Each person/family has an MDE profile and we are all linked as friends and family. When the 60 day window opens will any one person be able to just book all the FP+s, or is there something we need to do to the profiles to allow for this? And finally, once this is completed, can each person then go in and tailor them later for the individual groups if necessary?


As long as everyone has valid ticket entitlements you’ll be fine.  Be sure that everyone has Selected ‘Share All Plans’ in the Family/Friends list.

If everyone has separately linked tickets and you see a 30-day FP Booking Window now for each person, your FPs can be booked at 60 days out when the window opens.

Anyone can log into their MDX account and Modify or Change their FPs.


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

hiroMYhero said:


> .
> 
> As long as everyone has valid ticket entitlements you’ll be fine.  Be sure that everyone has Selected ‘Share All Plans’ in the Family/Friends list.
> 
> If everyone has separately linked tickets and you see a 30-day FP Booking Window now for each person, your FPs can be booked at 60 days out when the window opens.
> 
> Anyone can log into their MDX account and Modify or Change their FPs.



Thanks a ton. We aren't new to FP+ but definitely new to a 20 person trip (Mickey help us! )


----------



## hiroMYhero

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Thanks a ton. We aren't new to FP+ but definitely new to a 20 person trip (Mickey help us! )


And some , too!


----------



## quest4dl

I apologize if this question has been asked before - I read thru the FP FAQ and did some searches but couldn't find the answers.

My son will be visiting with his high school.  
Do students get tickets they can link to MDE to make FP+ bookings or are the kiosks their only option?  They are likely to arrive after park opening so I think it will be tough to do many rope drop attractions and I think many of the fastpasses may be booked by then.  Would like to pass on a strategy to my son so he and his friends can make the most of their day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

quest4dl said:


> Do students get tickets they can link to MDE to make FP+ bookings


Yes; have your son set up an MDX account for the group he’ll be with in the parks. As soon as the group receives their tickets, they can link them to the MDX account and book their FPs if their FP booking window is open - 60 days or 30 days.


----------



## tycopj

AngiTN said:


> Yes, if you have package and try to book FP before your 60 day mark it will tell you that you do not have tickets
> 
> If you did not buy tickets separately from your room, either from a 3rd party or from Disney, then you have a package. Anything that includes dining is a package


Thank you so much!  I really appreciate the information.


----------



## quest4dl

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; have your son set up an MDX account for the group he’ll be with in the parks. As soon as the group receives their tickets, they can link them to the MDX account and book their FPs if their FP booking window is open - 60 days or 30 days.


I don't know how groups receive their tickets.  Pretty sure they will be handed tickets just before they go through the gate.  it's a marching band trip.


----------



## tycopj

jjjones325 and doconeill, Thank you both for the information, I really do appreciate everyone taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## hiroMYhero

quest4dl said:


> I don't know how groups receive their tickets.  Pretty sure they will be handed tickets just before they go through the gate.  it's a marching band trip.


The trip coordinator will either give them their tickets before they leave for the trip or when they arrive.

Either way, if he sets up the MDX account now, the tickets just need to be linked and they can book FPs using the app.


----------



## Rita007

Hi! My eldest daughter is 14 and wants to make here own MDX account. We have already purchased tickets and linked to my account. If she opens her own account and then I invite her to connect, will the tickets be linked to her, or will this be a second person with the same name? Am I making any sense??


----------



## Soupermom

Hello, FP+ newbie here...I've tried to read through and understand both sets of FP threads, but I need a little clarification please...

(all adults) are sneaking in a one day trip to WDW during my visit to DD in Tampa in June.  Our park day will be Monday the 4th, which is listed as a 7 on the crowd calendar (at the moment).  We are taking a friend who has never been to WDW and would like to go to MK and Epcot.  MK is listed as the busier of the two parks that day so I'd really like to start there. However, we really want to ride Soarin at Epcot. That is the only ride we MUST ride so I hate to waste our FPs on that park.  

If I select our 3 FP for MK, am I correct in understanding that after we use the first one, we can then schedule a 4th in *Epcot*?  If so, what are our chances of getting on Soarin'?  Can you continue to book FP as you use them? 

Thanks for helping with this.  I'm a bit overwhelmed!


----------



## Wubar

Soupermom said:


> Hello, FP+ newbie here...I've tried to read through and understand both sets of FP threads, but I need a little clarification please...
> 
> (all adults) are sneaking in a one day trip to WDW during my visit to DD in Tampa in June.  Our park day will be Monday the 4th, which is listed as a 7 on the crowd calendar (at the moment).  We are taking a friend who has never been to WDW and would like to go to MK and Epcot.  MK is listed as the busier of the two parks that day so I'd really like to start there. However, we really want to ride Soarin at Epcot. That is the only ride we MUST ride so I hate to waste our FPs on that park.
> 
> If I select our 3 FP for MK, am I correct in understanding that after we use the first one, we can then schedule a 4th in *Epcot*?  If so, what are our chances of getting on Soarin'?  Can you continue to book FP as you use them?
> 
> Thanks for helping with this.  I'm a bit overwhelmed!


Yes, as soon as you use your 3 FPs in MK, you can book a 4th FP in any park. Actually, I think there is a special scenario where if you only book 2 FPs and tap in for your 1st FP at the park, you can book a 3rd FP at a different park???? Hiro or mesaboy2 can fill you in with the details.

But yes, you can continue to book additional FPs as you use them (or let them expire).  Good luck and have fun!

Update:

Check out this thread, particularly post #4. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ng-cl-fp-trial-program.3538258/#post-56320835


----------



## hiroMYhero

Soupermom said:


> If I select our 3 FP for MK, am I correct in understanding that after we use the first one, we can then schedule a 4th in *Epcot*?


No; if you pre-book 3 for MK, you’ll need to use all 3 for MK before using the app to book Soarin - you can attempt to book it while in line for FP#3.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Soupermom said:


> Hello, FP+ newbie here...I've tried to read through and understand both sets of FP threads, but I need a little clarification please...
> 
> (all adults) are sneaking in a one day trip to WDW during my visit to DD in Tampa in June.  Our park day will be Monday the 4th, which is listed as a 7 on the crowd calendar (at the moment).  We are taking a friend who has never been to WDW and would like to go to MK and Epcot.  MK is listed as the busier of the two parks that day so I'd really like to start there. However, we really want to ride Soarin at Epcot. That is the only ride we MUST ride so I hate to waste our FPs on that park.
> 
> If I select our 3 FP for MK, am I correct in understanding that after we use the first one, we can then schedule a 4th in *Epcot*?  If so, what are our chances of getting on Soarin'?  Can you continue to book FP as you use them?
> 
> Thanks for helping with this.  I'm a bit overwhelmed!





hiroMYhero said:


> No; if you pre-book 3 for MK, you’ll need to use all 3 for MK before using the app to book Soarin - you can attempt to book it while in line for FP#3.



To clarify, you don't have to use all 3, but you do have to have no remaining FastPasses for that day. You can prebook 1 or 2 FastPasses rather than 3 and once you use those book the rest of your first 3 at a different park. For example, I am doing Epcot. I book Frozen Ever After (Tier 1) and don't make any Tier 2 selections, I can make 2 FastPasses at another park as soon as I scan into Frozen. I have done this a number of times as other than Mission Space (didn't care for it) and Spaceship Earth, the rest of Tier 2 (Figment, Shorts, Nemo, Crush, and The Land) don't typically benefit from using FastPass (reasonable standby waits) unless you're trying to use up your first 3 to get a second Tier 1 at Epcot (FEA, TT, or Soarin). NOTE that you can also cancel any remaining FastPasses and make new ones at another park.


----------



## CJK

Forgive me if this is addressed already, but I can't seem to find it. How long does the rolling fast pass window continue? Like, if you had an onsite stay from Mar. 1st to 8th, when would the rolling fast pass end? Sixty days from Mar. 8th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Forgive me if this is addressed already, but I can't seem to find it. How long does the rolling fast pass window continue? Like, if you had an onsite stay from Mar. 1st to 8th, when would the rolling fast pass end? Sixty days from Mar. 8th?


The 60-day window continues to roll until you actually checkout on the 8th. So, before you leave your resort, you’ll have 60 days open for FP booking.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> The 60-day window continues to roll until you actually checkout on the 8th. So, before you leave your resort, you’ll have 60 days open for FP booking.


Thank you!


----------



## WVParkfan

I have a complicated FastPass question...

We are arriving in June.  I've already linked our tickets to MyDisneyExperience.  We are staying offsite, but at a Disney Springs hotel which has now become a "Good Neighbor Hotel" which will allow us to book our FP's 60 days in advance.

Here's the complicated part...   I got the room (and flight and car) through Expedia.  I don't have a confirmation number to enter to link the room to our tickets.

Suggestions?  Certainly somebody has had this situation...


----------



## Soupermom

Princess_Lisa said:


> To clarify, you don't have to use all 3, but you do have to have no remaining FastPasses for that day. You can prebook 1 or 2 FastPasses rather than 3 and once you use those book the rest of your first 3 at a different park. For example, I am doing Epcot. I book Frozen Ever After (Tier 1) and don't make any Tier 2 selections, I can make 2 FastPasses at another park as soon as I scan into Frozen. I have done this a number of times as other than Mission Space (didn't care for it) and Spaceship Earth, the rest of Tier 2 (Figment, Shorts, Nemo, Crush, and The Land) don't typically benefit from using FastPass (reasonable standby waits) unless you're trying to use up your first 3 to get a second Tier 1 at Epcot (FEA, TT, or Soarin). NOTE that you can also cancel any remaining FastPasses and make new ones at another park.



But I have to use all three in the same park before picking one for another park, correct?


----------



## jjjones325

Soupermom said:


> But I have to use all three in the same park before picking one for another park, correct?



No, you can pre-book only one (or two) in your first park.  As soon as you scan your MB at your first FP, you can immediately book one (or two) FPs at another park.

***Edited.  But, if you pre-book three FP at one park, then Yes, you do have to use all three before booking your 4th at a second park.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Soupermom said:


> But I have to use all three in the same park before picking one for another park, correct?



As long as you have used (a FP is used as soon as you tap into the FP line) all the FastPasses you have booked for that day, be that 1, 2, or 3, you can make FastPasses in another park from either whatever remain of your original 3 or one at a time if you already used the first 3.


----------



## lvdis

I have 3 extra family members in my account, from a one day trip I took with my mom and sisters a couple of years ago, that show up when selecting who to make FP for even though they no longer have a valid ticket associated with them.  For my trip this May, there will be 5 of us going, but not those 3.  Is there a way to hide them or something so I can use "select all" when making or looking for FP reservations for my party of 5 or do I have to individually select the 5 I want each time? 

When I go to my Family and Friends list I see that I can update them and remove them from the list.  Does that delete them completely?  Will they still be available to me if I plan another trip with them in the future with their magicbands attached?  They don't have their own MDE account and probably won't ever set one up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lvdis said:


> Will they still be available to me if I plan another trip with them in the future with their magicbands attached?


Because they have MBs linked to them, you can’t delete them from your MDX account. Only IT can delete them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WVParkfan said:


> I have a complicated FastPass question...
> 
> We are arriving in June.  I've already linked our tickets to MyDisneyExperience.  We are staying offsite, but at a Disney Springs hotel which has now become a "Good Neighbor Hotel" which will allow us to book our FP's 60 days in advance.
> 
> Here's the complicated part...   I got the room (and flight and car) through Expedia.  I don't have a confirmation number to enter to link the room to our tickets.
> 
> Suggestions?  Certainly somebody has had this situation...


Call the Hotel and they should be able to give you the Disney confirmation number to link to MDX. Unless you booked B Hotel... they still can’t be linked to MDX.

Disney Springs area Hotel Guests: 60-Day FP Booking Now In Effect: *No Packages Needed*


----------



## cwilso1987

I'm sorry if this question has been asked and I have read over the fastpass info and I'm still a bit confused as this is all new to me.

We are booking 1 night at the Art of Animation and then staying some with family that are in the area.  Our initial plan was to just visit Disney for 1 day but now we are considering getting park hopper tickets since we will still be in the area for a few days.  My question is, can we book FP 60 days in advance for all days or just for the one day that we stay at the resort?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Soupermom

Princess_Lisa said:


> As long as you have used (a FP is used as soon as you tap into the FP line) all the FastPasses you have booked for that day, be that 1, 2, or 3, you can make FastPasses in another park from either whatever remain of your original 3 or one at a time if you already used the first 3.


So, If I start my day at MK with only 2 FB booked ahead of time, I can book my 3rd in Epcot after I get in line for my 2nd FP in MK?  Can I book a 4th for the MK with a return time BEFORE the 3rd in Epcot? Does that make sense?


----------



## hiroMYhero

cwilso1987 said:


> My question is, can we book FP 60 days in advance for all days or just for the one day that we stay at the resort?


Your FP Booking Window opens 60 days before Check-in and you can book FPs for the check-in and checkout days. Then for any other park days, it’s 60 days out from each park day. See the Split Stay section of the thread.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Soupermom said:


> So, If I start my day at MK with only 2 FB booked ahead of time, I can book my 3rd in Epcot after I get in line for my 2nd FP in MK?  Can I book a 4th for the MK with a return time BEFORE the 3rd in Epcot? Does that make sense?


No, when you are in line for FP#1, book for Epcot.

Time-wise, you have to use your initial 3 FPs before booking FP#4.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky - that’s where the park hopping tips are written out in great detail.


----------



## marcais

Hi, this is probably just me being a bit slow on the uptake, but I want to make sure I have this right...

I am arriving with my family and checking in to Caribbean Beach on Aug 2nd, checking out on Aug 9th, when we'll go to a villa nearby.  We have a 14-day ticket, so that will run until Aug 15th.  I can start booking FPs at 7am Eastern 60 days before we check in (Jun 3rd?), and on that day I can book FPs for each day of our stay in the hotel, so up until Aug 9th.  After we check out we can continue to book FPs for each day we are offsite on a rolling 60 day window, so I can book for Aug 11th on Jun 10th, book for Aug 12th on Jun 11th.  

Is that correct?

I'm finding it amusing that I'm having to plan when I can do my planning, but that's all part of the fun.  I'm bringing home park maps tonight so I can start going over with my kids what rides they definitely want to get on.


----------



## hiroMYhero

marcais said:


> After we check out we can continue to book FPs for each day we are offsite on a rolling 60 day window, so I can book for Aug 11th on Jun 10th, book for Aug 12th on Jun 11th.


Yes; that’s correct.


----------



## Soupermom

hiroMYhero said:


> No, when you are in line for FP#1, book for Epcot.
> 
> Time-wise, you have to use your initial 3 FPs before booking FP#4.
> 
> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky - that’s where the park hopping tips are written out in great detail.


Thanks!  I've read through that sticky a bit and wasn't able to find an answer, but I will try again. It's all so overwhelming!


----------



## tycopj

Princess_Lisa said:


> To clarify, you don't have to use all 3, but you do have to have no remaining FastPasses for that day. You can prebook 1 or 2 FastPasses rather than 3 and once you use those book the rest of your first 3 at a different park. For example, I am doing Epcot. I book Frozen Ever After (Tier 1) and don't make any Tier 2 selections, I can make 2 FastPasses at another park as soon as I scan into Frozen. I have done this a number of times as other than Mission Space (didn't care for it) and Spaceship Earth, the rest of Tier 2 (Figment, Shorts, Nemo, Crush, and The Land) don't typically benefit from using FastPass (reasonable standby waits) unless you're trying to use up your first 3 to get a second Tier 1 at Epcot (FEA, TT, or Soarin). NOTE that you can also cancel any remaining FastPasses and make new ones at another park.




This is great to know, thanks!


----------



## cwilso1987

hiroMYhero said:


> Your FP Booking Window opens 60 days before Check-in and you can book FPs for the check-in and checkout days. Then for any other park days, it’s 60 days out from each park day. See the Split Stay section of the thread.


Thank you very much!  When I first read over the split stay section, I got a bit confused.  Thanks again!


----------



## cwilso1987

hiroMYhero said:


> Your FP Booking Window opens 60 days before Check-in and you can book FPs for the check-in and checkout days. Then for any other park days, it’s 60 days out from each park day. See the Split Stay section of the thread.



Do you know how this would work in terms of EMH? Staying off and on site?


----------



## hiroMYhero

cwilso1987 said:


> Do you know how this would work in terms of EMH? Staying off and on site?


EMH is only for days when you are onsite: Check-in through checkout days.


----------



## cwilso1987

hiroMYhero said:


> EMH is only for days when you are onsite: Check-in through checkout days.


Ok Thank you!


----------



## Taylor Vu

mesaboy2 said:


> *Availability*
> 
> *The vast majority of the 60 FP attractions at WDW have FPs available as late as day-of.*
> 
> Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program, who have access to FPs at 90 days in advance, can assume wide availability for all attractions.
> 
> - *Attractions listed here are the most difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect limited availability even at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests are unlikely to get much availability (if at all) at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance may require frequent monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are most unlikely, but possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom)
> Frozen Ever After (Epcot)
> Avatar Flight Of Passage (Animal Kingdom)
> - *Attractions listed here can be difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect good availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect limited availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance will likely require regular monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Magic Kingdom)
> Peter Pan's Flight (Magic Kingdom)
> Space Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> Splash Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Epcot)
> Soarin' (Epcot)
> Test Track (Epcot)
> Toy Story Mania (Hollywood Studios)
> Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios)
> Navi River Journey (Animal Kingdom)
> Rivers of Light (Animal Kingdom)
> - *All other attractions are relatively easy to get.*  Onsite guests can expect wide availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect good availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days is likely, but availability may be limited.  Same-day FPs are likely, but may require frequent monitoring via MDX.
> 
> - Success at getting FPs depends primarily on two factors:  the size of the group and how often one is willing to “refresh” the available FP list for that attraction.  *Constant refreshing, patience, and persistence can result in getting even the most difficult FPs as late as day-of.*
> 
> - The MDX system can be used to check availability at any park, even if FPs are selected for a different park that day.  However, *guests are advised to be careful not to confirm any selections offered*, or existing FPs will be affected.  See the FP FAQ Addendum for more information.
> 
> - In general, *day-of FP availability for most headliners--particularly outside of Magic Kingdom—is typically low* and approaches nonexistent as choices for 4th FPs since several hours must pass until guests are eligible for 4th FPs.
> 
> - *There is little evidence that different “pools” of FPs are maintained for different booking windows.*  In other words, the full slate of FPs available for any particular attraction is released at one time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.
> 
> - *If maximum choice and times of FPs is desired, then reserving them at the earliest opportunity is highly recommended.*


This is awesome information. Thank you!


----------



## cindernat

Hi all. Is it normal to not be able to find a FP for Finding Nemo the Musical (in the morning) 60 days out? Is it really that popular, or perhaps they have not released the morning show FPs yet?

Thanks.


----------



## Nimbus

Tried to find the answer in the FAQs and didn't see it. A rider must be over 7 to ride alone, correct? So, would there be no need to schedule an FP for an adult accompanying a child on a ride since that adult would by default have to be present with the kid? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## doconeill

Nimbus said:


> Tried to find the answer in the FAQs and didn't see it. A rider must be over 7 to ride alone, correct? So, would there be no need to schedule an FP for an adult accompanying a child on a ride since that adult would by default have to be present with the kid? Or am I misunderstanding?



No, anyone entering the Fastpass line is required to have a Fastpass.


----------



## Nimbus

doconeill said:


> No, anyone entering the Fastpass line is required to have a Fastpass.



Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## sweetnjmom

My resort check in date is 8/25 (60 day FP is 6/26) but we won't be in any parks until 8/26. Can I still book my FPs for on that date for 8/26-8/30 (5 day hoppers)?


----------



## doconeill

sweetnjmom said:


> My resort check in date is 8/25 (60 day FP is 6/26) but we won't be in any parks until 8/26. Can I still book my FPs for on that date for 8/26-8/30 (5 day hoppers)?



Yes, assuming your resort stay is booked through those days vs. moving off-site (which according to your signature is the case)


----------



## marcais

I just had a thought, but don't know if it's workable or not, so I thought I'd ask the font of all knowledge that is this forum 

When I'm booking my FPS, my approach will obviously be to book them as early in the day as possible so that we can get more FP choices on the day.  SO this might mean FP1 - 9:10 - 10:10, FP2 - 10:20 - 11:20, FP3 - 11:30 - 12:30.  And I've read the advice about then getting on MDE on my phone and making my next selection while in the queue for FP3.

But is it possible to shorten the times between rides by modifying on the day?  When I tap in on FP1 at 9:10, can I look on MDE and see if I can move my FP2 window up to 9:30 - 10:30 or something like that?  And then when I tap in to FP2 at 9:30, look to see if I can move FP3 up to maybe something like 9:50 - 10:50.  

IN theory that could mean I'd have my first 3 FPs used by 10:00.  Is that possible?

Although now that I've said it I guess I'll be booking the more popular rides as my fist 3 FPs each day, so there might not be much flexibility available to move the times up on the day.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Hi Folks,
We purchased room a while back only and only recently purchased tickets, all through the same travel agent.
When looking at MDE under tickets, for each of us it does show we have our ticket.
Just want to confirm it is correct and we should not worry that:
 - we cannot "link ticket or reservation" because it says "that reservation already exists" (I was under the impression we still had to link the tickets. No NEW confirmation was given, only the same original room confirmation number.)
- we are unable to explore FP+ until our boooking window comes.

Last trip we purchased tickets separately and they were not linked to a room only ressie and we needed to input ticket confirmation number ourselves.

I need to make sure I dont screw this up,

THANKS IN ADVANCE for your patience.


----------



## Wubar

marcais said:


> I just had a thought, but don't know if it's workable or not, so I thought I'd ask the font of all knowledge that is this forum
> 
> When I'm booking my FPS, my approach will obviously be to book them as early in the day as possible so that we can get more FP choices on the day.  SO this might mean FP1 - 9:10 - 10:10, FP2 - 10:20 - 11:20, FP3 - 11:30 - 12:30.  And I've read the advice about then getting on MDE on my phone and making my next selection while in the queue for FP3.
> 
> But is it possible to shorten the times between rides by modifying on the day?  When I tap in on FP1 at 9:10, can I look on MDE and see if I can move my FP2 window up to 9:30 - 10:30 or something like that?  And then when I tap in to FP2 at 9:30, look to see if I can move FP3 up to maybe something like 9:50 - 10:50.
> 
> IN theory that could mean I'd have my first 3 FPs used by 10:00.  Is that possible?
> 
> Although now that I've said it I guess I'll be booking the more popular rides as my fist 3 FPs each day, so there might not be much flexibility available to move the times up on the day.


Yes, your theory would work. Just depends on availability when you are refreshing the app for FPs.


----------



## doconeill

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Hi Folks,
> We purchased room a while back only and only recently purchased tickets, all through the same travel agent.
> When looking at MDE under tickets, for each of us it does show we have our ticket.
> Just want to confirm it is correct and we should not worry that:
> - we cannot "link ticket or reservation" because it says "that reservation already exists" (I was under the impression we still had to link the tickets. No NEW confirmation was given, only the same original room confirmation number.)
> - we are unable to explore FP+ until our boooking window comes.
> 
> Last trip we purchased tickets separately and they were not linked to a room only ressie and we needed to input ticket confirmation number ourselves.
> 
> I need to make sure I dont screw this up,
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE for your patience.



Just to clarify - tickets are not linked to reservations at all. Tickets are linked to your profile, and reservations are linked to your profile. 

Tickets enable you to make Fastpass selections at the 30-day window, and determine how many days' worth you can make.

Reservations enable the 60-day window, provided you already have tickets.

Do you see your reservation in there as well? If so, it sounds like you are all set. It's curious that you see the tickets in there without having linked them yourself, unless your agent did it for you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CuteAsMinnie said:


> we are unable to explore FP+ until our boooking window comes.


It’s because you have a “package.” Your TA amended your reservation to make it a Disney Package and the tickets become active on Check-in day.

Your “package” allows the 60-day booking window to open.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

doconeill said:


> Just to clarify - tickets are not linked to reservations at all. Tickets are linked to your profile, and reservations are linked to your profile.
> 
> Tickets enable you to make Fastpass selections at the 30-day window, and determine how many days' worth you can make.
> 
> Reservations enable the 60-day window, provided you already have tickets.
> 
> Do you see your reservation in there as well? If so, it sounds like you are all set. It's curious that you see the tickets in there without having linked them yourself, unless your agent did it for you.



Yes, I see resort reservation, and then ticket also. I will double check with her that she "linked" them. Thanks!



hiroMYhero said:


> It’s because you have a “package.” Your TA amended your reservation to make it a Disney Package and the tickets become active on Check-in day.
> 
> Your “package” allows the 60-day booking window to open.



So at the 60-day mark the window "magically" opens because I have a room only "package" with tickets added?  Thanks!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

marcais said:


> I just had a thought, but don't know if it's workable or not, so I thought I'd ask the font of all knowledge that is this forum
> 
> When I'm booking my FPS, my approach will obviously be to book them as early in the day as possible so that we can get more FP choices on the day.  SO this might mean FP1 - 9:10 - 10:10, FP2 - 10:20 - 11:20, FP3 - 11:30 - 12:30.  And I've read the advice about then getting on MDE on my phone and making my next selection while in the queue for FP3.
> 
> But is it possible to shorten the times between rides by modifying on the day?  When I tap in on FP1 at 9:10, can I look on MDE and see if I can move my FP2 window up to 9:30 - 10:30 or something like that?  And then when I tap in to FP2 at 9:30, look to see if I can move FP3 up to maybe something like 9:50 - 10:50.
> 
> IN theory that could mean I'd have my first 3 FPs used by 10:00.  Is that possible?
> 
> Although now that I've said it I guess I'll be booking the more popular rides as my fist 3 FPs each day, so there might not be much flexibility available to move the times up on the day.



Yes, you can do that, but be aware that availability will affect your ability to do this. You might make an attraction you don't mind missing as first (in case you are late), followed by an E-Ticket, and for a third something that generally has decent FP availability. You can do FP #1 late in your window, then go directly to FP #2. Once you tap into FP #2, you can try to move up FP #3. You probably won't have too much luck moving up an E-Ticket/Headliner like 7DMT, but I have had luck with a number of rides at each park. If you only want to get to #4, you could FastPass something like the Tea Cups in Fantasyland, tap in and walk away (I did this once to get to #4 so I could reride Buzz Lightyear).


----------



## JETSDAD

marcais said:


> I just had a thought, but don't know if it's workable or not, so I thought I'd ask the font of all knowledge that is this forum
> 
> When I'm booking my FPS, my approach will obviously be to book them as early in the day as possible so that we can get more FP choices on the day.  SO this might mean FP1 - 9:10 - 10:10, FP2 - 10:20 - 11:20, FP3 - 11:30 - 12:30.  And I've read the advice about then getting on MDE on my phone and making my next selection while in the queue for FP3.
> 
> But is it possible to shorten the times between rides by modifying on the day?  When I tap in on FP1 at 9:10, can I look on MDE and see if I can move my FP2 window up to 9:30 - 10:30 or something like that?  And then when I tap in to FP2 at 9:30, look to see if I can move FP3 up to maybe something like 9:50 - 10:50.
> 
> IN theory that could mean I'd have my first 3 FPs used by 10:00.  Is that possible?
> 
> Although now that I've said it I guess I'll be booking the more popular rides as my fist 3 FPs each day, so there might not be much flexibility available to move the times up on the day.



This is exactly what we do.  It's best to book the hardest to get FP first thing and really #2 and #3 don't matter at all then because you will be modifying anyways (I still book them just in case).  Within an hour or so of park opening you can be making additional FP's.  In tiered parks this is especially useful.


----------



## Elle :)

Princess_Lisa said:


> To clarify, you don't have to use all 3, but you do have to have no remaining FastPasses for that day. You can prebook 1 or 2 FastPasses rather than 3 and once you use those book the rest of your first 3 at a different park. For example, I am doing Epcot. I book Frozen Ever After (Tier 1) and don't make any Tier 2 selections, I can make 2 FastPasses at another park as soon as I scan into Frozen. I have done this a number of times as other than Mission Space (didn't care for it) and Spaceship Earth, the rest of Tier 2 (Figment, Shorts, Nemo, Crush, and The Land) don't typically benefit from using FastPass (reasonable standby waits) unless you're trying to use up your first 3 to get a second Tier 1 at Epcot (FEA, TT, or Soarin). NOTE that you can also cancel any remaining FastPasses and make new ones at another park.



Just to make sure I understand this correctly. Let's say we were to do Epcot and DHS in the same day.
I would make one tier 1 FP for Epcot in the AM (Soarin) and not schedule any other rides. As soon as I tap into Soarin, I could make two fast pass reservations for DHS right? Could I FP a tier 1 in DHS? Like Rock n Roller coaster?


----------



## Elle :)

I created a thread for this but didn't get much traction so I'm going to try posting it here too.

I am somewhat familiar with the FP process. My DH and I have been going for a few years and I usually have no problems booking FPs. This year, we have a big family trip involving 3 separate MDE accounts. I'm trying to make sure everything is in order for our FP selection day. I am making all of the FP's for all 3 accounts.

I'll start with the important info:
-*Elle* (2 people)(onsite - annual pass holders)(Dates: 5/04/18 - 5/12/18)
-*Kris* (3 people)(room & ticket package)(Dates: 5/03/18 - 5/12/18)
-*Amy* (3 people)(offsite - tickets only)(Dates: 5/05/18 - 5/12/18)

From what I've been reading, the FP window for Kris should open up on Sunday 3/04/18. At this time, I should be able to book FP's for the full trip for Kris's group. I believe that I should also be able to book Elle's group and Amy's group at the same time (so long as a member of Kris's group is booked on the same FP as Amy's group). Does that sound right?

Another question. Do I have to be signed into Kris's account to book the FPs? Or can I be signed into my account (Elle) and book them, since we are all on friends and family?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Elle :) said:


> As soon as I tap into Soarin, I could make two fast pass reservations for DHS right? Could I FP a tier 1 in DHS? Like Rock n Roller coaster?


Yes to all.


----------



## bsterk1

Are Fastpass reservations linked to our length of stay at our resort or to how many days are on our tickets? We are planning on a short 2 night stay onsite at POR then moving offsite for 5 more nights, but have a 7-day ticket. Can we make FASTPASS reservations at the 60-day window for all 7 days of our ticket or just the 2 for the 2 nights we are staying onsite?  Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

bsterk1 said:


> Are Fastpass reservations linked to our length of stay at our resort or to how many days are on our tickets? We are planning on a short 2 night stay onsite at POR then moving offsite for 5 more nights, but have a 7-day ticket. Can we make FASTPASS reservations at the 60-day window for all 7 days of our ticket or just the 2 for the 2 nights we are staying onsite?  Thanks!



From post #4, regarding Split Stays:



> *Onsite Stay followed by Offsite Stay*
> 
> Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



[Accidentally chopped the rest of my post ]

The total number of days you can book are limited by your tickets, so you can book 7 total days within the window you have at the time as dictated above. Initially, unless you want to book FP for the days before your stay, you'll be able to book the first 3 days only (check-in through check-out days), and then the remaining days can be done 60 days from the day in question. [Or, as hiro points out below this post ]


----------



## hiroMYhero

bsterk1 said:


> days are on our tickets?


The total number of days for pre-booked FPs corresponds to the length of your tickets.



bsterk1 said:


> just the 2 for the 2 nights we are staying onsite? Thanks!


When your FP window opens, you can book for check-in through checkout day at POR.

Then for the rest of your park days, you can book at exactly 60 days out from each offsite park day. See the Split Stay section linked in the above post.


----------



## ali2083

Its my booking day and I need a little help (apologies for not reading through this entire thread to look for this first).

We have 5 people arriving 5/4 on two reservations, and two additional arriving on 5/7 on a separate reservation. Is it correct that I cannot book for the late arriving party until 60 days out from their arrival? I thought since we're all linked I could book for all for the week but I cannot. Can I not book anything for them until 3/8?

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

ali2083 said:


> Its my booking day and I need a little help (apologies for not reading through this entire thread to look for this first).
> 
> We have 5 people arriving 5/4 on two reservations, and two additional arriving on 5/7 on a separate reservation. Is it correct that I cannot book for the late arriving party until 60 days out from their arrival? I thought since we're all linked I could book for all for the week but I cannot. Can I not book anything for them until 3/8?
> 
> Thanks!


If the people arriving on 5/7 purchased a package stay that included tickets, you cannot book for them. Their booking is tied to their own booking window because of the “package.”


----------



## ali2083

hiroMYhero said:


> If the people arriving on 5/7 purchased a package stay that included tickets, you cannot book for them. Their booking is tied to their own booking window because of the “package.”




Makes sense! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything. I will add them where I can once their window opens. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Elle :)

Elle :) said:


> I created a thread for this but didn't get much traction so I'm going to try posting it here too.
> 
> I am somewhat familiar with the FP process. My DH and I have been going for a few years and I usually have no problems booking FPs. This year, we have a big family trip involving 3 separate MDE accounts. I'm trying to make sure everything is in order for our FP selection day. I am making all of the FP's for all 3 accounts.
> 
> I'll start with the important info:
> -*Elle* (2 people)(onsite - annual pass holders)(Dates: 5/04/18 - 5/12/18)
> -*Kris* (3 people)(room & ticket package)(Dates: 5/03/18 - 5/12/18)
> -*Amy* (3 people)(offsite - tickets only)(Dates: 5/05/18 - 5/12/18)
> 
> From what I've been reading, the FP window for Kris should open up on Sunday 3/04/18. At this time, I should be able to book FP's for the full trip for Kris's group. I believe that I should also be able to book Elle's group and Amy's group at the same time (so long as a member of Kris's group is booked on the same FP as Amy's group). Does that sound right?
> 
> Another question. Do I have to be signed into Kris's account to book the FPs? Or can I be signed into my account (Elle) and book them, since we are all on friends and family?



I just wanted to update this, in case it helps anyone else. I was able to book FP's for all 3 groups on Kris's FP day. I was able to make FP's from both my account (Elle) and Kris's account. I had no problem adding Amy's off-site group to our FP reservations 60 days out.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Made fastpasses today and very happy that I got everything I wanted including FoP for our arrival day. My only concern is on a day where we are doing the 8AM KTTK tour. It is 5 hours and I booked my first fastpass for SM at 1 PM. We should be fine even if our tour runs a little long, right?


----------



## Wubar

King of Naboombu said:


> Made fastpasses today and very happy that I got everything I wanted including FoP for our arrival day. My only concern is on a day where we are doing the 8AM KTTK tour. It is 5 hours and I booked my first fastpass for SM at 1 PM. We should be fine even if our tour runs a little long, right?



Technically, you have until 2:15 to tap in for your SM FP, so I would think you'd be fine.


----------



## hiroMYhero

King of Naboombu said:


> Made fastpasses today and very happy that I got everything I wanted including FoP for our arrival day. My only concern is on a day where we are doing the 8AM KTTK tour. It is 5 hours and I booked my first fastpass for SM at 1 PM. We should be fine even if our tour runs a little long, right?


You’ll be fine. You have until 2:15p to use the FP and your tour will end in Town Square...not too far to get to SM whether it’s Space or Splash.


----------



## bsterk1

Thanks so much!


----------



## King of Naboombu

Wubar said:


> Technically, you have until 2:15 to tap in for your SM FP, so I would think you'd be fine.





hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be fine. You have until 2:15p to use the FP and your tour will end in Town Square...not too far to get to SM whether it’s Space or Splash.



Awesome, thank you both for the reassurance! The 1PM FP is for Space Mountain. Our goal for after the tour is to do the MK mountains so for our other FPs we have SDMT at 2 and Splash at 3, then will try for 4th at BTMRR or just ride standby.


----------



## Smilelea

DH and I both use his MDX account.  This has never been an issue in the past, but for our trip in May we will be going with 2 different groups at different points in the trip.  Everyone has agreed to let us book all the FPs, and we're all linked in MDX.  But with it being a large group we figured it would be best to book the FPs in smaller groups (3s and 4s, rather than 9 or 10 at a time).  So the question I have is, will it cause problems if he and I both are trying to use his account at the same time to book the FPs for the different subgroups?  Would we be better off if I create my own separate MDX account?  TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Smilelea said:


> DH and I both use his MDX account.  This has never been an issue in the past, but for our trip in May we will be going with 2 different groups at different points in the trip.  Everyone has agreed to let us book all the FPs, and we're all linked in MDX.  But with it being a large group we figured it would be best to book the FPs in smaller groups (3s and 4s, rather than 9 or 10 at a time).  So the question I have is, will it cause problems if he and I both are trying to use his account at the same time to book the FPs for the different subgroups?  Would we be better off if I create my own separate MDX account?  TIA!


Just use the one you have. It will just complicate matters to add an unnecessary MDX account because you’d have to link up to every other MDX account to book FPs and Share Plans with them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

*Disney Springs Hotel Guests*

As of 3/5/2018, all 7 DSprings Hotels are in the MDX system. Reservation Confirmation #s are linking and the 60-day FP Booking Window is opening at the correct time 60 days prior to check-in.

From the OP:

B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista. http://disneyspringshotels.com/
*Disney Springs area Hotel Guests: 60-Day FP Booking Now In Effect: *No Packages Needed**


----------



## Minniemouse07

I'm trying to think this through ahead of time.

Dd will be traveling to WDW w/ a performing group this summer and I (Mom) will be traveling there separately w/ ds. We arrive the day before the group and leave the day after. Everyone is staying on property.

So it looks like this:

Sun - Mom & ds arrival day
Mon - Dd & group arrival day
Tues -
Wed -
Thurs -
Fri -
Sat - Dd's group leaves
Sun - Mom, ds, & dd leave

My son and I have park hoppers for the entire stay, dd will have 3 day hoppers that she will use on Tuesday, Thursday, & Friday. Dd's park hoppers will be purchased through the Disney Youth Program and I understand that they cannot have additional days added to them so I will be purchasing a one day ticket for her to use on Saturday before we leave.

Currently, both dd and ds are listed under my account (from previous trips). I'm okay w/ doing FP+ for me and ds, but I'm trying to figure out how dd's will work. Should she open up a separate account or stay under mine? If she stays under mine she would need my login for access, correct? Can that work if we are on different reservations?

...and the one I'm most confused about. From reading through here, dd could choose her FP+ for Saturday since her group is checking out that day, but that would be tied to her Youth Program ticket, not the one day ticket...and see above about not being able to add additional days to the Youth Program ticket.

So...how do we handle choosing FP+ for dd? Share my account or separate account? Can both the Youth Program ticket and one day ticket be used for FP+ chosen under the Youth Program ticket or does she have to wait until 30 days out to choose FP+ for that last day?

Are there any questions or issues that I'm not thinking of?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Minniemouse07 said:


> If she stays under mine she would need my login for access, correct? Can that work if we are on different reservations?


Yes to both.



Minniemouse07 said:


> but that would be tied to her Youth Program ticket,


No it wouldn’t. FPs aren’t tied to tickets...any valid ticket entertainment allows FPs to be booked.

She’ll have a total of 4 ticket entitlements to be used to book FPs for 4 park days.

If you aren’t buying a 1-day hopper, she’ll need to prioritize her tickets at Guest Relations or a Ticket window to make sure her 3 hoppers are used first  if she is hopping.


----------



## Minniemouse07

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes to both.
> 
> 
> No it wouldn’t. FPs aren’t tied to tickets...any valid ticket entertainment allows FPs to be booked.
> 
> She’ll have a total of 4 ticket entitlements to be used to book FPs for 4 park days.
> 
> If you aren’t buying a 1-day hopper, she’ll need to prioritize her tickets at Guest Relations or a Ticket window to make sure her 3 hoppers are used first  if she is hopping.



That is good to know. I'm not springing for a hopper for the last day! 

Do you think it worthwhile to have her set up her own account? She will be turning 17yo during the trip so I'm not worried about her not being able to manage it...just trying to figure out what will work best.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Minniemouse07 said:


> Do you think it worthwhile to have her set up her own account?


If she’ll be with a group of friends, you can have her set up an account, using her own email address for the group account, with her 3 hoppers attached. She can be DDGroup in that account.

Link her single day ticket to real DD in your account. 

If you do it this way, she won’t have to waste time prioritizing her tickets. Her 1-day Ticket is safe in your MDX account.


----------



## Minniemania877

How long does booking the actual fastpasses take? Next Saturday, St. Patrick's Day, is 30 days out for me.  Just wondering how much time it will take.
For reference, we have 5 days in the parks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Minniemania877 said:


> How long does booking the actual fastpasses take? Next Saturday, St. Patrick's Day, is 30 days out for me.  Just wondering how much time it will take.
> For reference, we have 5 days in the parks.


You can only book for one day of FPs on that Saturday. It can take maybe 10-15 minutes if you are booking 3 FPs for your total group and won’t have any subgroupings.

Then, you have to repeat for the next 4 days.


----------



## Minniemania877

Thanks! I should have said it's 60 days out for me.  For some reason I thought I could book FP for the entire trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Minniemania877 said:


> Thanks! I should have said it's 60 days out for me.  For some reason I thought I could book FP for the entire trip?


Yes; at 60 days out with an onsite stay.

30 days out is for offsite. That’s why I answered for that scenario. 

So, plan on more than 15 minutes.


----------



## supercarrie

I have a trip coming up in June. I've linked my hotel and tickets to MDE. Online, I can check FP availability at 30 days out no problem (just was doing this for practice, I didn't actually book anything). On the app, as soon as I click "Get FP+", it loads the top portion saying "friends and family", but no one appears, and I get the "something went wrong" error message. I've tried restarting. Any ideas why the app isn't working?


----------



## hiroMYhero

supercarrie said:


> I have a trip coming up in June. I've linked my hotel and tickets to MDE. Online, I can check FP availability at 30 days out no problem (just was doing this for practice, I didn't actually book anything). On the app, as soon as I click "Get FP+", it loads the top portion saying "friends and family", but no one appears, and I get the "something went wrong" error message. I've tried restarting. Any ideas why the app isn't working?


Another poster has also reported problems. And prior to this, there had been problems with the app after Apple iOS updates and MDX updates.

You may want to check in your App area to see if you have the latest MDX updates installed. Then, try uninstalling/installing the app.


----------



## JETSDAD

Going to have to add the UP bird show FP to the AK list.


----------



## Duck143

FP booking was today and I wanted to update.  We have an onsite followed by one offsite followed by onsite.  Only the initial check-in and check-out for the onsite opened this morning, so I was only able to book one park day.  I have 6 park days ready to go and I guess I'm doing this again tomorrow morning.  We did get everything we wanted for our first day though, so that was good!


----------



## dotdot35

Hi, as you can see a very long time lurker but unfamiliar with posting. Firstly thank you for all the help you have given me over the years, I hope to be able to return the favour for others in the future.
I have a particular issue with FP+ this year due to some very fortunate circumstances but please bear with me as it gets complicated. I am from the UK and so when we visit, we make it worthwhile. My DH and I are DVC and visited WDW last year for 16 days and knew we were coming again this year with my Sis and her two sons. We timed both trips so that my DH and I could get APs (got the PAPs through the DVC offers-hurrah), and this year we are visiting for 4 weeks. The rest of the family are joining us for three weeks, and so will buy the UK 21 day tickets.  We are staying as follows:
Week 1 - all onsite (BLT)
Week 2 - all offsite (Separate RCI)
Week 3 - all onsite (AKL)
Week 4 - DH & I (BWV)

So my questions are:
1) I think my sis and nephews will be able to hold FP+ for all 21 days but will their windows for booking be Week 1: 60 days out, Week 3: 60 days out, Week 2: as soon as week 3 opens?
2) I can book Week 1 and week 3 for DH and I at the relevant 60 day window and have FP+ for all the 14 days as they are on site and that will be the limit - is that right?
3) Am I able to book Week 2 FP+ on the days I enter the parks even if I am holding Week 3 FPs?
4) Can I book Week 4 FP+ on a daily basis in Week 1 once we have used each day's worth? 

Apologies for the lengthy post but I have tried to give the relevant information.
Thank for any help you can give me.
Dotdot35


----------



## hiroMYhero

dotdot35 said:


> 1) I think my sis and nephews will be able to hold FP+ for all 21 days but will their windows for booking be Week 1: 60 days out, Week 3: 60 days out, Week 2: as soon as week 3 opens?


60 days out from check-in date for length of stay for week 1. 
60 days out from each park day for week 2.
60 days out from check-in date for length of stay for week 3.



dotdot35 said:


> 2) I can book Week 1 and week 3 for DH and I at the relevant 60 day window and have FP+ for all the 14 days as they are on site and that will be the limit - is that right?


You should be able to book for week 4 one day at a time after booking week 3. Check your FP booking window...it should expand by one day with each passing day after you’ve booked your initial 14 days. See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for long stays.



dotdot35 said:


> 3) Am I able to book Week 2 FP+ on the days I enter the parks even if I am holding Week 3 FPs?


No, because of your APs you’ll be blocked from any FPs for week 2 because you’ll be well beyond the max for APs and will lose pre-booked FPs.



dotdot35 said:


> 4) Can I book Week 4 FP+ on a daily basis in Week 1 once we have used each day's worth?


See my previous answer and the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


----------



## dotdot35

Thank you hiroMYhero.


----------



## garris3404

mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.* In the past, party tickets could be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p.



So can you use the MNSSHP ticket to book FPs in the MK (or any other park) before 4:00 PM?  Or is this another 'Disney cutback'?


----------



## hiroMYhero

garris3404 said:


> So can you use the MNSSHP ticket to book FPs in the MK (or any other park) before 4:00 PM?  Or is this another 'Disney cutback'?


No one knows how it will work for 2018. In the past couple of years it was for MK-only with FPs booked for any window prior to the park closing.


----------



## Cluelyss

garris3404 said:


> So can you use the MNSSHP ticket to book FPs in the MK (or any other park) before 4:00 PM?  Or is this another 'Disney cutback'?


Only in MK, only between 4 and 6, and last year availability was spotty -  some people could, some people couldn’t.


----------



## garris3404

I have an upcoming stay in September (package with room & tickets).  So I'll be getting new Magic Bands. I also have some older Magic Bands from 2015 associated with a different Disney account.  Questions:
1)  Should the 3 year old Magic Bands still work?
2)  Can the older Magic Bands with no associated tickets be used once in the park to get a second set of FPs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

garris3404 said:


> 1) Should the 3 year old Magic Bands still work?


Yes.



garris3404 said:


> 2) Can the older Magic Bands with no associated tickets be used once in the park to get a second set of FPs?


No.


----------



## Miffy

Apologies in advance, since for sure this question is answered in this thread, but, you know, 206 pages' worth of stuff!

My sister made her FP+ reservations for herself and now I may go along with her. I'm guessing there's no way I can be added to her FP+s, right? I'm on my own? Thought I'd check in case there's some magic here that I don't know about.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Miffy said:


> Apologies in advance, since for sure this question is answered in this thread, but, you know, 206 pages' worth of stuff!
> 
> My sister made her FP+ reservations for herself and now I may go along with her. I'm guessing there's no way I can be added to her FP+s, right? I'm on my own? Thought I'd check in case there's some magic here that I don't know about.


Have your sister go to each booked FP and Select Change Party - this works if you are listed or linked to her MDX account AND if there is still availability for the Attractions. She adds you if there’s availability. 

If not, try to book FPs with similar or overlapping windows,.


----------



## Miffy

hiroMYhero said:


> Have your sister go to each booked FP and Select Change Party - this works if you are listed or linked to her MDX account AND if there is still availability for the Attractions. She adds you if there’s availability.
> 
> If not, try to book FPs with similar or overlapping windows,.



Thanks, hiroMYhero. A lot of her FP+s are for FoP, and I already checked and there's no availability, so I kind of doubt there will be when she goes to modify. But she can give it a go anyway.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

What are the chances of getting morning fp for FOP 60+2?


----------



## LindseyJo22

Rivergirl2005 said:


> What are the chances of getting morning fp for FOP 60+2?



We did our FPs yesterday, and when I tried booking FOP for the fourth day of our trip, the earliest thing I could get was 1:45 PM :/ So at least in May seems very popular.


----------



## Herbord3

Question about the booking window - I am staying 6/1 to 6/11 at the Boardwalk and bringing another family, so I'm doing all of the fast passes.  When I go in, it only shows within 30 days... will this change to 60 days by 4/1 for my booking window or do I need to call Disney?


----------



## dizneeat

*Your FP day is April 2nd! As long as you have a ticket and are staying onsite your 60 day window will open.*


----------



## hiroMYhero

Herbord3 said:


> Question about the booking window - I am staying 6/1 to 6/11 at the Boardwalk and bringing another family, so I'm doing all of the fast passes.  When I go in, it only shows within 30 days... will this change to 60 days by 4/1 for my booking window or do I need to call Disney?


From the Booking Window section of this thread’s OP:

*For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## siskaren

Herbord3 said:


> Question about the booking window - I am staying 6/1 to 6/11 at the Boardwalk and bringing another family, so I'm doing all of the fast passes.  When I go in, it only shows within 30 days... will this change to 60 days by 4/1 for my booking window or do I need to call Disney?



60 days doesn't equal 2 months. Since May has 31 days, your 60 day mark will be April 2.


----------



## Avery&Todd

I have a FP+ question about our specific day in Epcot - we have 8am PPO b'fast at Garden Grill and plan on being out of there bu 8:45am - if we leave there and go to A&E in Norway, to ride stand-by what time should I make a TT FP+ if we want to ride it first stand-by and then use a FP+?  Last trip the ride was down on our Epcot morning so we lost out on TT and A&E opened 2 days after we left!

ugh..

and perhaps I have ONE more question about our day in HS..

we land at MCO at 7:50am and will head over to HS after stopping by the WL (via DME) and we have a 11:45am lunch ADR at 50's PT - we would love a FP+ for TSM but we're thinking it will only be stand-by....which mean's we'll get a FP+ for RNRRC...and after lunch might try TSM - if we decide to leave and head to Epcot (or another park) and I've only booked the 1 FP+ for RNRRC, am I understanding it correctly that I can make my 2nd & 3rd FP+ at a different park while I'm still in HS??  But I book them that day for the different park (after I've scanned into the FP+ for RNRRC) and I can't book 2 different parks for the same day at my FP+ window 60 days out..I just book the first park and then when I'm in that park I book the 2nd park...

FP+ rules have changed so much since our last trip 2 years ago!

thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Avery&Todd said:


> am I understanding it correctly that I can make my 2nd & 3rd FP+ at a different park while I'm still in HS?? But I book them that day for the different park (after I've scanned into the FP+ for RNRRC) and I can't book 2 different parks for the same day at my FP+ window 60 days out..I just book the first park and then when I'm in that park I book the 2nd park...


Yes. That specific info is in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky that’s linked in @mesaboy2 ’s Signature.


----------



## okeydokey

I am going to purchase three day Florida Resident passes for my trip late April.  Do I need to wait to make fastpasses until I activate them at the park that first day?  I assume I do all that on the app.  

Will I then be able to make fast passes for the next two days?


----------



## mesaboy2

okeydokey said:


> I am going to purchase three day Florida Resident passes for my trip late April.  *Do I need to wait to make fastpasses until I activate them at the park that first day?*  I assume I do all that on the app.
> 
> Will I then be able to make fast passes for the next two days?



No.  Once you link them to your account, you can make FPs immediately but with the normal restrictions (30 days offsite, 60 days onsite).


----------



## florep1

We are going on a trip with a couple. They’re staying with us   I sent both of them an invite on MDE. Do they need one or two MDE accounts to book FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

florep1 said:


> We are going on a trip with a couple. They’re staying with us   I sent both of them an invite on MDE. Do they need one or two MDE accounts to book FP?


They only need one unless you want to list them on your MDX account as Friends and they wouldn’t need one at all.


----------



## Harry dhina

Newbie question......when does my Fastpass+ 60 day be enabled for reservation 05/23 - 05/30.

Also what's the start time for booking 5:00 am or 7:00 am. Thanks so much


----------



## hiroMYhero

On Saturday, March 24 at 7:00a ET, your FP Booking Window opens.


----------



## Harry dhina

hiroMYhero said:


> On Saturday, March 24 at 7:00a ET, your FP Booking Window opens.


Thanks so much!


----------



## PammyPoppins

This morning I booked our fast passes for our May trip. I was surprised that 60 days out there were not any Fast passes for Toy Story Mania for our whole week at 7:15 this morning. This is unusual? Thank-You


----------



## JETSDAD

PammyPoppins said:


> This morning I booked our fast passes for our May trip. I was surprised that 60 days out there were not any Fast passes for Toy Story Mania for our whole week at 7:15 this morning. This is unusual? Thank-You


TSM is standby only while they get TSL ready.


----------



## PammyPoppins

JETSDAD said:


> TSM is standby only while the get TSL ready.


 Thank-You!


----------



## dres40

We are going on a cruise that stops at Port Canaveral next week.  We had planned to go to AK but hubby doesn't want to go since we have another Disney trip planned for later this year 

So I will be cancelling our 3 FP's for FOP :   4/2 at 4:10pm.   If anyone would like to set up a time to coordinate when I cancel so you can try and get them let me know.


----------



## Rich M

For the first time I have a split stay with 3 days of gaps for a cruise in October.  I am also thinking about adding a one night stay at a value the night before.  I have a 7 day park hopper ticket.  How will FP work for me?  I want to try to be able to get a FoP FP at some point and worried that its going to be difficult with the split stay.  I will be at Disney Oct 9th to 11th and then back Oct 14th to 17th if that helps.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rich M said:


> For the first time I have a split stay with 3 days of gaps for a cruise in October.  I am also thinking about adding a one night stay at a value the night before.  I have a 7 day park hopper ticket.  How will FP work for me?  I want to try to be able to get a FoP FP at some point and worried that its going to be difficult with the split stay.  I will be at Disney Oct 9th to 11th and then back Oct 14th to 17th if that helps.  Thanks for any advice.


You’ll be able to book FPs for Stay#1 60 days prior to Check-in day.

For Stay#2, you’ll be able to book FPs 61 days prior to that Check-in day based on the “rolling 60-day” window merging with Stay#2.

Try for FoP for the 10th or 11th and then again for the 16th or 17th.


----------



## Rich M

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be able to book FPs for Stay#1 60 days prior to Check-in day.
> 
> For Stay#2, you’ll be able to book FPs 61 days prior to that Check-in day based on the “rolling 60-day” window merging with Stay#2.
> 
> Try for FoP for the 10th or 11th and then again for the 16th or 17th.



Thank you.  It is allowing me to book FP now for dates that are live for everyone since I bought the tickets and not part of a package.  Will I run into any problems because of this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rich M said:


> Thank you.  It is allowing me to book FP now for dates that are live for everyone since I bought the tickets and not part of a package.  Will I run into any problems because of this?


No, no problems at all. The system opens/expands your booking windows as described at exactly 7:00a ET on those dates.


----------



## Dadof2inOH

Question on booking at 60+ day, and I apologize if this has been asked before.  I know we can only book 1 park per day, but while I'm booking, can I book 1 FP for one park and then jump to a different park/day, and then come back to the first park to finish off my 3?  We're there Sept. 22-29 at Fort Wilderness doing Monday-Epcot, Wednesday-MK, and Friday-AK.  I definitely want to try to get FOP first, and AK is our furthest out park, but then I'd like to switch and do our MK stuff to make sure we get a good selection.  Not too worried about Epcot (parents only trip so FEA isn't a necessity).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dadof2inOH said:


> can I book 1 FP for one park and then jump to a different park/day,


Yes. That’s the best way to book all your priority attractions. Book must-dos first and then fill in all your park days after that.


----------



## supamaki

I'm trying to get a Fastpass for FOP. I already have 3 booked, so my question is how do I look for FOP? When I'm modifying a fastpass to try and find one for FOP, do I just click modify and then look under "Other Experiences Available" for Flight of Passage and if it's available ot will be there, or do I click around through moring afternoon and night?

Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

supamaki said:


> I'm trying to get a Fastpass for FOP. I already have 3 booked, so my question is how do I look for FOP? When I'm modifying a fastpass to try and find one for FOP, do I just click modify and then look under "Other Experiences Available" for Flight of Passage and if it's available ot will be there, or do I click around through moring afternoon and night?
> 
> Thanks!



Just go in to modify one of your existing FP's.  If you have a Navi FP you will need to Modify that one. You can keep switching around if you want as a way to keep refreshing.  If a time comes available it will show up at the top or right below other Navi times if you are modifying that one.


----------



## supamaki

JETSDAD said:


> Just go in to modify one of your existing FP's.  If you have a Navi FP you will need to Modify that one. You can keep switching around if you want as a way to keep refreshing.  If a time comes available it will show up at the top or right below other Navi times if you are modifying that one.



Right now I have Everest, Dinosaur and Safari. Does it matter which one of those I modify?


----------



## JETSDAD

I would modify Dinosaur as it's the easiest to get day of from what I've seen, but no, it wouldn't matter which one.


----------



## supamaki

JETSDAD said:


> I would modify Dinosaur as it's the easiest to get day of from what I've seen, but no, it wouldn't matter which one.



Thank you!


----------



## tink20

I have an account and my DD has an account, our reservations are linked (trying to get our rooms near each other) Our info is showing up on both our accounts.

My question is, will I be able to my all of our FPs (3 on my account & 2 on hers) while on my account or will I need to go on her account to make hers?

Second question, is it easy to make a different FP for people in our group? Like 3 do one attraction & the other 2 do something else?

Do the 1st 3 FPS have to be in the same park?


----------



## marcais

We've split our group up in the past when booking FPs as there are some rides my 5-year-old son wouldn't do.  It was fairly straight-forward, you can just select which members of your group you're booking a FP for.


----------



## Rich M

tink20 said:


> I have an account and my DD has an account, our reservations are linked (trying to get our rooms near each other) Our info is showing up on both our accounts.
> 
> My question is, will I be able to my all of our FPs (3 on my account & 2 on hers) while on my account or will I need to go on her account to make hers?
> 
> Second question, is it easy to make a different FP for people in our group? Like 3 do one attraction & the other 2 do something else?
> 
> Do the 1st 3 FPS have to be in the same park?





marcais said:


> We've split our group up in the past when booking FPs as there are some rides my 5-year-old son wouldn't do.  It was fairly straight-forward, you can just select which members of your group you're booking a FP for.



Don't forget to utilize child swap for rides the little ones won't go on.  If you have 4 people who want to ride then just us 2 FP+ for it and have them get a child swap.  Then the other 2 can use the FP line with the Child swap.  You will get more usage out of your FP+ and minimize the wait the little ones have to wait for others.  Remember the Child Swaps don't expire that day either.  Ours didn't expire until the end of the month.


----------



## supamaki

When "refreshing" to search for a different fast pass,(using a web browser, not mobile) does it make a difference if you actually refresh your webpage or click one of the other buttons like Morning, Afternoon or Evening?


----------



## JETSDAD

supamaki said:


> When "refreshing" to search for a different fast pass,(using a web browser, not mobile) does it make a difference if you actually refresh your webpage or click one of the other buttons like Morning, Afternoon or Evening?


Just click another time...it loads faster that way than it does to refresh the entire page.


----------



## tink20

Rich M said:


> Don't forget to utilize child swap for rides the little ones won't go on.  If you have 4 people who want to ride then just us 2 FP+ for it and have them get a child swap.  Then the other 2 can use the FP line with the Child swap.  You will get more usage out of your FP+ and minimize the wait the little ones have to wait for others.  Remember the Child Swaps don't expire that day either.  Ours didn't expire until the end of the month.


We will have a 1 year old & it’s our 1st time using rider swap, so I hope I don’t have any trouble.


----------



## Rich M

tink20 said:


> We will have a 1 year old & it’s our 1st time using rider swap, so I hope I don’t have any trouble.



We just did it in December for the first time with a 2 year old.  It helped so much.  There was 5 of us plus the little one.  Most times I opted to stay with him as I wanted to spend time with him but we would just do 3 FP or 2 FP and then switch.  Most times the teenager got to ride twice on most rides.  She loved it.  For example at MK we did 2 FP for Seven Dwarf, then 3 for Big Thunder with in 30 minutes of each other, then 2 for Space and 3 for Dumbo (take the little guy on) with in 30 mins, and then all of us for Pirates since the little one can go on.  It worked out so well for us. Just remember to not waste 2 FP if only one person can go on.  Just get the child swap and that way you have double FP and this will help the little one not have to wait so long for everyone.   Have a great time.


----------



## closetmickey

Is there a maximum length of stay for which fast passes can be booked within? For instance, I have 2 week onsite stay (3 resorts, booked back to back to back). For the time being, I only have a 7 day ticket. When my 60 day window opens for the first stay, may I book FP for any 7 days within the 2 weeks? I thought I remembered hearing that the maximum stay was 10 days?? Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## clutter

Sorry for this, but I didn't want to start a new thread.  It's not exactly a FP+ question, but:  I have some magic bands (I think) from 2014.  Will they work this year?  Is there an advantage to the newer technology?  Also, can I switch one of them to a different person?

TIA


----------



## Gryhndmom

clutter said:


> Sorry for this, but I didn't want to start a new thread.  It's not exactly a FP+ question, but:  I have some magic bands (I think) from 2014.  Will they work this year?  Is there an advantage to the newer technology?  Also, can I switch one of them to a different person?
> 
> TIA



Pretty sure they are not active. To check any magic bands and/or tickets, sign into your MDE account and look at magic bands issued and it will list all the magic bands issued to you and which ones are active and can be used.


----------



## clutter

Gryhndmom said:


> Pretty sure they are not active. To check any magic bands and/or tickets, sign into your MDE account and look at magic bands issued and it will list all the magic bands issued to you and which ones are active and can be used.



Well, they are still active, but I can't transfer to another person.  So it looks like I should only need the new on for my friend, and I should be able to use my old (narrow) one.  So that's the second part of my question.  Do I want to?  Has the technology changed that I need the newer one?


----------



## jlundeen

I have some very old Magic Bands (don't know how old, but before 2015) that the website says are still active.  I always get new ones, unless I have back to back trips, "just in case" as you never know when the old ones will quite working.


----------



## Gryhndmom

clutter said:


> Well, they are still active, but I can't transfer to another person.  So it looks like I should only need the new on for my friend, and I should be able to use my old (narrow) one.  So that's the second part of my question.  Do I want to?  Has the technology changed that I need the newer one?





jlundeen said:


> I have some very old Magic Bands (don't know how old, but before 2015) that the website says are still active.  I always get new ones, unless I have back to back trips, "just in case" as you never know when the old ones will quite working.



I agree with @jlundeen in getting new bands


----------



## lvdis

I read somewhere, probably much earlier in this thread, that the old magic bands may not pick up at a distance.  So while you can still use them to enter the parks and to tap at the fp+ return spots, etc, it may not pick up ride photos or videos.


----------



## Cluelyss

clutter said:


> Well, they are still active, but I can't transfer to another person.  So it looks like I should only need the new on for my friend, and I should be able to use my old (narrow) one.  So that's the second part of my question.  Do I want to?  Has the technology changed that I need the newer one?


Bands cannot be transferred once assigned to a person. And as others have said, I’d probably pick up a new band for yourself to be safe. Have a great trip!


----------



## wgeo

Ap question - we have a 3 day stay on property at the end of May and a 5 day stay on property for July 4th.  Since they are all on site, will I be able to have 8 days of FP reserved instead of the normal 7?  And does this mean if I do any day trips once those are booked that I won't be able to do any FP at all?


----------



## okienick

mesaboy2 said:


> *Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*
> 
> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, or Night of Joy.* In the past, party tickets could be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p.



If I try to schedule FPs for MNSSHP from 4pm-7pm in Oct and I'm NOT planning to use a day from my multi-day tickets, will MDE allow me to schedule the FPs for this without it counting against my 7 day ticket?


----------



## Kim Gillihan

I tried to search for this... but could not locate it.  Is it possible to add a person to a fast pass?  Situation, 3 people book fast passes 60 days ahead, last minute 2 more people join.. can those people be added to the groups fast passes so they can all ride together?


----------



## JETSDAD

Kim Gillihan said:


> I tried to search for this... but could not locate it.  Is it possible to add a person to a fast pass?  Situation, 3 people book fast passes 60 days ahead, last minute 2 more people join.. can those people be added to the groups fast passes so they can all ride together?


Open the FP and there is an option called Change Party. Click that and you can add the others but only if there are FP's still available for the time.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Hello everyone.  I booked a stay at the DS DoubleTree directly via the Hilton website for our upcoming WDW trip in October.  My brother & his family are vacationing w/us, and they booked a stay at the same hotel, but via a WDW travel agent.  I've been following the DS Hotels thread closely, but am still a little nervous about the 60-day FP availability when booking directly through Hilton, since it's such a new feature.  

If at our 60-day mark (mid-August), my 60 days doesn't open up, can my brother book our FPs for all of us in a worst case scenario? We are linked in MDX via Family and Friends, and our hotel reservations have been loaded in.

I hope that makes sense, and thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> If at our 60-day mark (mid-August), my 60 days doesn't open up, can my brother book our FPs for all of us in a worst case scenario? We are linked in MDX via Family and Friends, and our hotel reservations have been loaded in.


No one is having problems with their window opening. As soon as the DSprings Hotel reservation links to your MDX account, it ensures that your 60-day FP booking window opens.

Any onsite person who is a member of the FP booking group opens the 60-day window for everyone else in the group.


----------



## Cluelyss

okienick said:


> If I try to schedule FPs for MNSSHP from 4pm-7pm in Oct and I'm NOT planning to use a day from my multi-day tickets, will MDE allow me to schedule the FPs for this without it counting against my 7 day ticket?


Prior to 2017, yes, this could be done with no problem. Last year, however, folks reported mixed results. Some still had no problems. Some were prevented from booking FPs on a party ticket at all. Some were able to book and later had their last day of FPs canceled (which wasn’t necessarily their party day!). So it will be interesting to see what happens this year. But I’d recommend not counting on it.


----------



## Good&Plenty

hiroMYhero said:


> No one is having problems with their window opening. As soon as the DSprings Hotel reservation links to your MDX account, it ensures that your 60-day FP booking window opens.
> 
> Any onsite person who is a member of the FP booking group opens the 60-day window for everyone else in the group.



That's a relief, thank you so much!


----------



## KittyKitty

Does FP show availability for a ride if you already have a FP with another ride at that time? 
EX: Looking for Thunder Mtn FP for 10 am, already have a FP at 10 am for Space Mtn. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

KittyKitty said:


> Does FP show availability for a ride if you already have a FP with another ride at that time?
> EX: Looking for Thunder Mtn FP for 10 am, already have a FP at 10 am for Space Mtn.
> Thanks!


If you are attempting to modify that 10 am FP in your example, yes. If you are modifying a FP at another time, no.


----------



## KittyKitty

Cluelyss said:


> If you are attempting to modify that 10 am FP in your example, yes. If you are modifying a FP at another time, no.



Thanks. I understand the yes part. I now remember I would modify the Space FP to change to Thunder FP.  You are saying with the "no, is if I already have a FP for Thunder, and have a FP for Space at 10am, it will not show up availability for Thunder for 10am, unless I modify the Space FP.  Right?

Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

KittyKitty said:


> Thanks. I understand the yes part. I now remember I would modify the Space FP to change to Thunder FP.  But don't understand the "No" part.  My mind was thinking of modifying an already FP for Thunder to 10am, when I already have a 10am FP for another ride.  Clear as mud??!
> 
> Thanks!


The system will not show FP times that conflict with your existing FPs. Let’s say you have a 9 am FP for Splash a 10 am FP for Space and an 11 am FP for PPF. If you try to modify the PPF FP you will not see any FPs available prior to 11 am, as those times are already “booked” in MDX. So even if there are 15 BTMRR FPs open between 9 and 11, you won’t see any of them. Make sense?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

okienick said:


> If I try to schedule FPs for MNSSHP from 4pm-7pm in Oct and I'm NOT planning to use a day from my multi-day tickets, will MDE allow me to schedule the FPs for this without it counting against my 7 day ticket?





Cluelyss said:


> Prior to 2017, yes, this could be done with no problem. Last year, however, folks reported mixed results. Some still had no problems. Some were prevented from booking FPs on a party ticket at all. Some were able to book and later had their last day of FPs canceled (which wasn’t necessarily their party day!). So it will be interesting to see what happens this year. But I’d recommend not counting on it.



If alternate profiles are created in MDX for each member attending a party, the party tickets can be purchased (or if already purchased, they could be reassigned) to those alternate profiles.  You’d want to use different names than those of your real profiles to avoid any chance of a helpful Castmember accidentally merging these various profiles.

The issue then becomes having a MB for those alternate profiles to enter the park with as well as tap in to the FP touchpoints.  If someone wanted to go this route they would choose to have the tickets (plastic cards) mailed to them when completing the checkout process on the DW website.  These tickets (plastic cards) would then be used to enter the party as well as tap in to all FPs booked to those alternate profiles.

I’ve used this method two years in a row for MVMCP and it worked like a charm.  No problems booking FP with party tickets and no cancelled FPs.  Booked 3 FP each on our real profiles for the park we visited that morning then, booked 3 FP in MK for the party (4pm, 5pm, and 6pm IIRC).


----------



## KittyKitty

Cluelyss said:


> Make sense?



Perfect sense!!!  Thanks so much.


----------



## okienick

Cluelyss said:


> Prior to 2017, yes, this could be done with no problem. Last year, however, folks reported mixed results. Some still had no problems. Some were prevented from booking FPs on a party ticket at all. Some were able to book and later had their last day of FPs canceled (which wasn’t necessarily their party day!). So it will be interesting to see what happens this year. But I’d recommend not counting on it.



 That's what I was afraid of.  I'll probably just not risk it and plan to show up and take what we can get! Thanks for the info!


----------



## okienick

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> If alternate profiles are created in MDX for each member attending a party, the party tickets can be purchased (or if already purchased, they could be reassigned) to those alternate profiles.  You’d want to use different names than those of your real profiles to avoid any chance of a helpful Castmember accidentally merging these various profiles.
> 
> The issue then becomes having a MB for those alternate profiles to enter the park with as well as tap in to the FP touchpoints.  If someone wanted to go this route they would choose to have the tickets (plastic cards) mailed to them when completing the checkout process on the DW website.  These tickets (plastic cards) would then be used to enter the party as well as tap in to all FPs booked to those alternate profiles.
> 
> I’ve used this method two years in a row for MVMCP and it worked like a charm.  No problems booking FP with party tickets and no cancelled FPs.  Booked 3 FP each on our real profiles for the park we visited that morning then, booked 3 FP in MK for the party (4pm, 5pm, and 6pm IIRC).



So I just saw this...that is VERY interesting. I may have to try that!! Thank you!!  To make sure I understand, you did NOT use a magic band for that ticket only and only used the card to both get in and for the FPs?


----------



## okienick

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> If alternate profiles are created in MDX for each member attending a party, the party tickets can be purchased (or if already purchased, they could be reassigned) to those alternate profiles.  You’d want to use different names than those of your real profiles to avoid any chance of a helpful Castmember accidentally merging these various profiles.
> 
> The issue then becomes having a MB for those alternate profiles to enter the park with as well as tap in to the FP touchpoints.  If someone wanted to go this route they would choose to have the tickets (plastic cards) mailed to them when completing the checkout process on the DW website.  These tickets (plastic cards) would then be used to enter the party as well as tap in to all FPs booked to those alternate profiles.
> 
> I’ve used this method two years in a row for MVMCP and it worked like a charm.  No problems booking FP with party tickets and no cancelled FPs.  Booked 3 FP each on our real profiles for the park we visited that morning then, booked 3 FP in MK for the party (4pm, 5pm, and 6pm IIRC).



and one more question...by alternate profiles, you just mean within the friends and family and not an entirely new account within MDE?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

okienick said:


> So I just saw this...that is VERY interesting. I may have to try that!! Thank you!!  To make sure I understand, you did NOT use a magic band for that ticket only and only used the card to both get in and for the FPs?



Correct.  

As an example:
Let’s say you are a family of four and your names are A, B, C, and D.  You would need to create four new “people” in your MDX account and their names would be E, F, G, and H.  You would then have 8 people total listed in your MDX account. 

Purchase (or if already purchased, reassign) party tickets for E, F, G, and H.  

A, B, C, and D won’t have party tickets and won’t be attending the party therefore, their Magic Bands would be useless for entering the party and tapping in to FPs.  This is why you would need the plastic cards associated with E, F, G, and H’s party tickets.  You’d use those cards to enter the party and tap in for FPs.  

So basically, for one night (the night of the party) you’d be masquerading as E, F, G, and H.  

If staying at an onsite resort, don’t forget to bring at least one of A, B, C, or D’s Magicbands and toss it in your pocket.  You’ll need that to unlock your resort room door at the end of the night!!!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

okienick said:


> and one more question...by alternate profiles, you just mean within the friends and family and not an entirely new account within MDE?


Technically either way would work.

I assume your staying onsite?  If so you’d want them to be Friends and Family on your Main MDX account.  If your anything like me, you’ve already got a boatload of usernames and passwords to remember in real life.  Having them all in one MDX account would mean one less password to remember.  Also, you probably already know all onsite guests enjoy a 60-day FP Booking window.  But did you know your MDX “Friends and Family” do too?


----------



## okienick

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Technically either way would work.
> 
> I assume your staying onsite?  If so you’d want them to be freinds an Family on your Main MDX account.  If your anything like me, you’ve already got a boatload of usernames and passwords to remember in real life.  Having them all in one MDX account would mean one less password to remember.  Also, you probably already know all onsite guests enjoy a 60-day FP Booking window.  But did you know their MDX “friends and family” do too?



AMEN TO THAT!! I actually would not have known about the friends and family piece...yes, we are staying onsite.  I assume we will have our magic bands on anyway, but I will just need to make sure I remember to include those cards in my wallet!!

This is very helpful. thanks so much.  I appreciate the fact that others are like me and into the details. The boards is always a great resource for me when trip planning.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

okienick said:


> I will just need to make sure I remember to include those cards in my wallet!!



Yes, very important to bring the plastic cards!


----------



## marcais

Good&Plenty said:


> Hello everyone.  I booked a stay at the DS DoubleTree directly via the Hilton website for our upcoming WDW trip in October.  My brother & his family are vacationing w/us, and they booked a stay at the same hotel, but via a WDW travel agent.  I've been following the DS Hotels thread closely, but am still a little nervous about the 60-day FP availability when booking directly through Hilton, since it's such a new feature.
> 
> If at our 60-day mark (mid-August), my 60 days doesn't open up, can my brother book our FPs for all of us in a worst case scenario? We are linked in MDX via Family and Friends, and our hotel reservations have been loaded in.
> 
> I hope that makes sense, and thanks in advance!



If you log onto the website now and go to your planning page (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/plan/), then click on the Make Selection button under Fast Pass you should see a message saying when you can start booking FPs.  If I do that it says "You may begin making FastPass+ selections for your vacation on June 3, 2018."


----------



## Rich M

marcais said:


> If you log onto the website now and go to your planning page (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/plan/), then click on the Make Selection button under Fast Pass you should see a message saying when you can start booking FPs.  If I do that it says "You may begin making FastPass+ selections for your vacation on June 3, 2018."



What Doubletree is that one?  I might look into staying there for a night.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rich M said:


> What Doubletree is that one?  I might look into staying there for a night.


The Disney Springs Hotels are listed in the Booking section of this thread and here:
Disney Springs area Hotel Guests: 60-Day FP Booking Now In Effect: *No Packages Needed*


----------



## eyeshadow

We are staying off site for a week at WH and then onsite, as dvc members for a week. We bought 7 day park tickets. I read the post about fast pass and split onsite and off site stays, but am still confused. Will we be able to book fast passes 30 days out for our off site stay? We are planning to use two park days before we go onsite.

Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

eyeshadow said:


> We are staying off site for a week at WH and then onsite, as dvc members for a week. We bought 7 day park tickets. I read the post about fast pass and split onsite and off site stays, but am still confused. Will we be able to book fast passes 30 days out for our off site stay? We are planning to use two park days before we go onsite.
> 
> Thank you.


When your 60-day window opens, you book for the offsite and onsite park days - you do not have a 30-day window:

Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. _Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. _Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”)each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of theonsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## Good&Plenty

marcais said:


> If you log onto the website now and go to your planning page (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/plan/), then click on the Make Selection button under Fast Pass you should see a message saying when you can start booking FPs.  If I do that it says "You may begin making FastPass+ selections for your vacation on June 3, 2018."



Thanks for your feedback!  Mine looks a little different, but perhaps I am looking in a different place and/or haven't configured something correctly.  Mine lets me step through the process as if I could actually make them.

ETA..maybe because it's a room only reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  Mine looks a little different, but perhaps I am looking in a different place and/or haven't configured something correctly.  Mine lets me step through the process as if I could actually make them.


You can actually book FPs because your tickets are separately linked - you don’t have a package. 

At 60 days out, your full window will open.


----------



## kmermaid

On our next trip DH and I don't care much about riding.  Can I give DD and her friend one of our many extra MB (assigned to myself and DH). Four of us enter the park and DH and I leave when we want to meanwhile DD and friend using our FP thru the old bands?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kmermaid said:


> On our next trip DH and I don't care much about riding.  Can I give DD and her friend one of our many extra MB (assigned to myself and DH). Four of us enter the park and DH and I leave when we want to meanwhile DD and friend using our FP thru the old bands?


Yes; that will work.


----------



## kmermaid

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; that will work.


 Thank you hiro!


----------



## Busterbailey

We will be staying on-site for 3 days then off site at Disney Springs for the rest of our trip and it is linked on our MDE app. With DS now offering 60 day FP, will we be able to schedule our entire trip on our first FP scheduling day or will we be on rolling 60?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Busterbailey said:


> We will be staying on-site for 3 days then off site at Disney Springs for the rest of our trip and it is linked on our MDE app. With DS now offering 60 day FP, will we be able to schedule our entire trip on our first FP scheduling day or will we be on rolling 60?


You should be able to book for all park days. Back to back onsite stays keep the FP booking window open...and DSprings Hotels are considered onsite for FP booking.


----------



## Busterbailey

hiroMYhero said:


> You should be able to book for all park days. Back to back onsite stays keep the FP booking window open...and DSprings Hotels are considered onsite for FP booking.


 Great! Thank you!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Ok, so I have a split stay coming up, May 29-June 3 at POR and then offsite June 3-9. I booked fp's for my onsite stay on March 30th, however, everyone says I should be able to book my offsite fp's day by day (aka rolling 60 days) and that's what I read here, unless I am misunderstanding.  However, I have tried 3 days in a row now and am unable to book any portion of my offsite stay fp's.  So I guess now its 30 days no matter if you have a split stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

RocketCityMama said:


> Ok, so I have a split stay coming up, May 29-June 3 at POR and then offsite June 3-9. I booked fp's for my onsite stay on March 30th, however, everyone says I should be able to book my offsite fp's day by day (aka rolling 60 days) and that's what I read here, unless I am misunderstanding.  However, I have tried 3 days in a row now and am unable to book any portion of my offsite stay fp's.  So I guess now its 30 days no matter if you have a split stay?


It’s 60 days out from each offsite park day. The window “rolls” after your checkout day...you have to wait until exactly 60 days out from the park date.

You have attempted this much too early. Try on Wednesday.


----------



## MrInfinity

Hi all, just some updates...
As of 6/30 Rockin Rollercoaster is Tier 2.
Alien, Slinky, and TSMM are Tier 1.
Should update the first page.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MrInfinity said:


> Hi all, just some updates...
> As of 6/30 Rockin Rollercoaster is Tier 2.
> Alien, Slinky, and TSMM are Tier 1.
> Should update the first page.


Do you have a site or blog with the dates? I know @mesaboy and @rteetz will like to confirm sources,.


----------



## MrInfinity

hiroMYhero said:


> Do you have a site or blog with the dates? I know @mesaboy and @rteetz will like to confirm sources,.


I just got off the phone w them as the new rides broke.  I think we're one of the first people with Slinky FP's booked.


----------



## RocketCityMama

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s 60 days out from each offsite park day. The window “rolls” after your checkout day...you have to wait until exactly 60 days out from the park date.
> 
> You have attempted this much too early. Try on Wednesday.



Ahhh gotcha, that was the part I missed, about the check out date! Thank you so much!  You're my hero!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MrInfinity said:


> I just got off the phone w them as the new rides broke.  I think we're one of the first people with Slinky FP's booked.


Thank you very much!! And Congrats on SDD!


----------



## JETSDAD

MrInfinity said:


> I just got off the phone w them as the new rides broke.  I think we're one of the first people with Slinky FP's booked.


That's awesome. Does the Slinky FP show up in your MDE yet?


----------



## MrInfinity

Thanks!  It's awesome... We were able to book the 3 Tier 1's via Club passes.  Slinky, Alien, TSMM.  Given the rule of no doubling up, this made RnR being Tier 2 not really a help in this case, since we used our regulars on RnR, ST, and ToT (3 Tier-2's).  But I imagine if you're doing 60-day FP+ then RnR as Tier-2 is great since you can book one Toy Story ride plus RnR and something else.


JETSDAD said:


> That's awesome. Does the Slinky FP show up in your MDE yet?


No.  Online, it shows as "Select Experiences at Disney's Hollywood Studios".  But then they send you an email with the individual confirmations.  That email doesn't show times like online, it just shows "June 30: Slinky Dog Dash, Alien Swirling Saucers, Toy Story Mania!" but I know what times they're for from our conversation.


----------



## MrInfinity

Update, it just updated in my MDE... FastPass section was showing broken before, so I could only see my Plans... now the new FP rides are showing, complete with pics and times.

Ok so the new Tiers are confirmed, cuz I can go into Details, and attempt to change one of my Tier-2's.  It allows me to "Please select one of the following" and it shows the 3 TS rides.  *Even tho I have RnR booked, it's allowing me to change ST to my choice of the Tier 1's*.

I'm skeptical about trying this since it could hose my nicely timed 3 Tier-1 Club FP's.  I think I'll just leave it and not mess with them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MrInfinity said:


> Update, it just updated in my MDE... FastPass section was showing broken before, so I could only see my Plans... now the new FP rides are showing, complete with pics and times.


I’m excited for you! And, @rteetz sends his thanks...he was anxiously waiting for this info for his TSL thread!


----------



## Eccle

MrInfinity said:


> Update, it just updated in my MDE... FastPass section was showing broken before, so I could only see my Plans... now the new FP rides are showing, complete with pics and times.
> 
> Ok so the new Tiers are confirmed, cuz I can go into Details, and attempt to change one of my Tier-2's.  It allows me to "Please select one of the following" and it shows the 3 TS rides.  *Even tho I have RnR booked, it's allowing me to change ST to my choice of the Tier 1's*.
> 
> I'm skeptical about trying this since it could hose my nicely timed 3 Tier-1 Club FP's.  I think I'll just leave it and not mess with them.


Have Fantasmic and Beauty and the Beast changed to Tier 2 as well, so that only the TSL rides are Tier 1?


----------



## MrInfinity

Eccle said:


> Have Fantasmic and Beauty and the Beast changed to Tier 2 as well, so that only the TSL rides are Tier 1?


Yep.  Beauty and Fantasmic have moved to Tier 2.  The only rides in the "Please select one" section are the 3 TS rides.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MrInfinity said:


> Yep.  Beauty and Fantasmic have moved to Tier 2.  The only rides in the "Please select one" section are the 3 TS rides.


Thanks, again. @mesaboy2 should be on later.


----------



## Eccle

MrInfinity said:


> Yep.  Beauty and Fantasmic have moved to Tier 2.  The only rides in the "Please select one" section are the 3 TS rides.


Thank you


----------



## Dan Murphy

MrInfinity said:


> Hi all, just some updates...
> As of 6/30 Rockin Rollercoaster is Tier 2.
> Alien, Slinky, and TSMM are Tier 1.
> Should update the first page.


Kenny gave you a shout out, MrInfinity.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/04/02/hollywood-studios-fastpass-tiers-when-toy-story-land-opens/


----------



## MrInfinity

Dan Murphy said:


> Kenny gave you a shout out, MrInfinity.
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/04/02/hollywood-studios-fastpass-tiers-when-toy-story-land-opens/


I saw that!


----------



## JETSDAD

MrInfinity said:


> I saw that!


I kind of quoted you and the thread on KtP's FB page when people wanted to argue with me about you posting the info on here. They later deleted their arguments and Kenny posted his article.


----------



## kennythepirate

Dan Murphy said:


> Kenny gave you a shout out, MrInfinity.
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/04/02/hollywood-studios-fastpass-tiers-when-toy-story-land-opens/





MrInfinity said:


> I saw that!



Is it okay to link to this thread as well?

Credit should go to the ones that found the info.


----------



## kennythepirate

JETSDAD said:


> I kind of quoted you and the thread on KtP's FB page when people wanted to argue with me about you posting the info on here. They later deleted their arguments and Kenny posted his article.



I didn't see anyone arguing.  If that should occur again, feel free to tag me.  I try to keep it as a happy place


----------



## JETSDAD

kennythepirate said:


> I didn't see anyone arguing.  If that should occur again, feel free to tag me.  I try to keep it as a happy place


It's why I look like I was arguing with myself lol.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kennythepirate said:


> Is it okay to link to this thread as well?
> 
> Credit should go to the ones that found the info.


It’s okay. I mean, we link to your site all the time.


----------



## Dan Murphy

kennythepirate said:


> I try to keep it as a happy place


And you do a good job of it, Kenny.


----------



## IRISHGRUMPY

Heading for a 3 week holiday and family have 21 day tickets . I will have an annual pass . Am I restricted to booking 7 days of fastpas ?? While the rest of family can book 21 days .


----------



## hiroMYhero

IRISHGRUMPY said:


> Heading for a 3 week holiday and family have 21 day tickets . I will have an annual pass . Am I restricted to booking 7 days of fastpas ?? While the rest of family can book 21 days .


If you are offsite, yes you’ll only have 7 days of pre-booked FPs. Use a day, then book FPs for another day when in the parks.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for FP booking tips for long stays.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Strategy question - our first day (June 8th) is at HS and we'll be there by 10am..my plan was to only book a FP+ for RNRRC ~ 10:45-11am and then we have lunch at 11:30 and then maybe ride TSM as standby (since there are no FP+) but then we'll leave HS for either Epcot for MK...is it better to only book the 1 FP+ for HS and then as soon as we beep onto the ride pick our next park 2 FP+ OR is it better to have 2 "throw away" FP+ before the RNRRC in HS?

The last time we were in WDW, there was still the requirement to book all 3 FP+ in the first park before booking other ones and I'm having a hard time not having those 2 earlier "throw away" FP+s that I know we won't use..and only book the 1 in HS and then book another park afterward..

does my question make sense?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Avery&Todd said:


> Strategy question - our first day (June 8th) is at HS and we'll be there by 10am..my plan was to only book a FP+ for RNRRC ~ 10:45-11am and then we have lunch at 11:30 and then maybe ride TSM as standby (since there are no FP+) but then we'll leave HS for either Epcot for MK...is it better to only book the 1 FP+ for HS and then as soon as we beep onto the ride pick our next park 2 FP+ OR is it better to have 2 "throw away" FP+ before the RNRRC in HS?
> 
> The last time we were in WDW, there was still the requirement to book all 3 FP+ in the first park before booking other ones and I'm having a hard time not having those 2 earlier "throw away" FP+s that I know we won't use..and only book the 1 in HS and then book another park afterward..
> 
> does my question make sense?


There’s no reason to throw anything away when you can immediately book 2 FPs for Park#2 when in the FP line at Park#1.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for park hopping tips.


----------



## Avery&Todd

hiroMYhero said:


> There’s no reason to throw anything away when you can immediately book 2 FPs for Park#2 when in the FP line at Park#1.
> 
> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for park hopping tips.


Thank you!!
I won't throw anything away!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> If alternate profiles are created in MDX for each member attending a party, the party tickets can be purchased (or if already purchased, they could be reassigned) to those alternate profiles.  You’d want to use different names than those of your real profiles to avoid any chance of a helpful Castmember accidentally merging these various profiles.
> 
> The issue then becomes having a MB for those alternate profiles to enter the park with as well as tap in to the FP touchpoints.  If someone wanted to go this route they would choose to have the tickets (plastic cards) mailed to them when completing the checkout process on the DW website.  These tickets (plastic cards) would then be used to enter the party as well as tap in to all FPs booked to those alternate profiles.
> 
> I’ve used this method two years in a row for MVMCP and it worked like a charm.  No problems booking FP with party tickets and no cancelled FPs.  Booked 3 FP each on our real profiles for the park we visited that morning then, booked 3 FP in MK for the party (4pm, 5pm, and 6pm IIRC).


Could you only book 30 days out then since, I’m assuming, the alts were not on a hotel reservation?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

ArielSRL said:


> Could you only book 30 days out then since, I’m assuming, the alts were not on a hotel reservation?


Nope, 60 days for alts and reals.  The alts are MDX friends with my reals so they enjoyed the same 60-day window thanks to the reals’ onsite resort reservation.


----------



## ArielSRL

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Nope, 60 days for alts and reals.  The alts are MDX friends with my reals so they enjoyed the same 60-day window thanks to the reals’ onsite resort reservation.


Thanks!


----------



## RocketCityMama

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s 60 days out from each offsite park day. The window “rolls” after your checkout day...you have to wait until exactly 60 days out from the park date.
> 
> You have attempted this much too early. Try on Wednesday.



Ok so this morning was a bust too, still unable to select June 4, guess I will try again tomorrow, but if not then I will just wait til 30 days and hope for the best. Our first week we got almost all the important ones that we really wanted, so I can't complain too much.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## CJK

RocketCityMama said:


> Ok so this morning was a bust too, still unable to select June 4, guess I will try again tomorrow, but if not then I will just wait til 30 days and hope for the best. Our first week we got almost all the important ones that we really wanted, so I can't complain too much. Thanks again for your help!


60 days before June 4th is April 5th. You'll be able to book tomorrow.


----------



## hiroMYhero

RocketCityMama said:


> Ok so this morning was a bust too, still unable to select June 4, guess I will try again tomorrow, but if not then I will just wait til 30 days and hope for the best. Our first week we got almost all the important ones that we really wanted, so I can't complain too much.  Thanks again for your help!


Yes - tomorrow for June 4...I was calculating on the June 3rd date from your original post.


----------



## RocketCityMama

CJK said:


> 60 days before June 4th is April 5th. You'll be able to book tomorrow.





hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - tomorrow for June 4...I was calculating on the June 3rd date from your original post.



Ahh that makes so much more sense! I should have set a reminder in my phone then I would not feel like such a dunce about this! I had one for my 60 days but did not think about it for the others.  Y'all can over look my blondeness today, right??


----------



## hiroMYhero

RocketCityMama said:


> Ahh that makes so much more sense! I should have set a reminder in my phone then I would not feel like such a dunce about this! I had one for my 60 days but did not think about it for the others.  Y'all can over look my blondeness today, right??


Definitely! I do apologize...I should have asked to see which day was your first offsite park day.


----------



## SL6827

Is it still extremely hard, or next to impossible to secure fast passes for FOP at 60 days out, especially if you have a shorter trip?  Once Star Wars opens up, I just wonder if you will need a 90 day out window to secure many of the most wanted ones? (meaning possibly staying club level or what ever Disney might deem worthy of a 90 day window)


----------



## hiroMYhero

SL6827 said:


> Is it still extremely hard, or next to impossible to secure fast passes for FOP at 60 days out, especially if you have a shorter trip?  Once Star Wars opens up, I just wonder if you will need a 90 day out window to secure many of the most wanted ones? (meaning possibly staying club level or what ever Disney might deem worthy of a 90 day window)


For a June trip, it may be difficult to book for FoP. I was able to book FoP FPs at exactly 60 days out for four consecutive days for the first week of May - next month.

No one knows what Disney will do in preparation for SWGE’s opening. The current Club Level FP program is only a Trial...I believe most people think there will be changes in regards to structure and pricing.


----------



## SL6827

hiroMYhero said:


> For a June trip, it may be difficult to book for FoP. I was able to book FoP FPs at exactly 60 days out for four consecutive days for the first week of May - next month.
> 
> No one knows what Disney will do in preparation for SWGE’s opening. The current Club Level FP program is only a Trial...I believe most people think there will be changes in regards to structure and pricing.


We aren't doing any parks with this trip in June, except for one day at Typhoon Lagoon, I was just pondering the thoughts with future trips.  I just think that once Star Wars opens up, a 60 day window might not get you as much as it does pre-Star Wars.  And by then or after I bet Disney will have some type of tier in place in regards to fast pass booking windows.


----------



## FSU Girl

I was reading through a couple pages but I couldn't find the info. If I have a club stay for 2 nights but plan to be in the parks 3 days am I eligible for the special fast passes you can pay for? Or do I have to have 3 nights booked?


----------



## hiroMYhero

FSU Girl said:


> I was reading through a couple pages but I couldn't find the info. If I have a club stay for 2 nights but plan to be in the parks 3 days am I eligible for the special fast passes you can pay for? Or do I have to have 3 nights booked?


No one has confirmed if 2 nights work. The CL FP info is in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky as written by @GADisneyDad14.


----------



## jmoney4080

Whats the deal with TSM FP? I see some club lvl people saying they are getting them, when will they be back to being available for us non club lvl folks. Im going in May 31-June 3 any shot they become available B4 that or am i looking at stand by only


----------



## hiroMYhero

jmoney4080 said:


> Whats the deal with TSM FP? I see some club lvl people saying they are getting them, when will they be back to being available for us non club lvl folks. Im going in May 31-June 3 any shot they become available B4 that or am i looking at stand by only


Pretty much Standby-only. 

The earliest a CL FP Guest has Reported FP was available: June 25th...then the next day it was no longer available for booking. It’s in the system but isn’t “live.”


----------



## RocketCityMama

hiroMYhero said:


> Definitely! I do apologize...I should have asked to see which day was your first offsite park day.



Just wanted to update, I was able to book my first offsite fp's today  I really do appreciate all your help, thanks again!


----------



## OMGBecky

I almost started a new thread for this question, but saw this fast pass thread, so hopefully I'm in the right place!  I have 3 FP+ booked on one of our Magic Kingdom days (we'll be there two days)... 9:25 Space Mountain, 11:15 Peter Pan, and 5:05 7DMT.  There wasn't anything any earlier for 7DMT, and we have dinner reservations at BOG so I figured we could just ride before dinner. BUT I'm wondering if that's a waste of possible 4th, 5th, etc fast passes we could possibly get if we had another morning FP+ instead of 5:05 7DMT.  Should I keep the nighttime 7DMT?  Or would you get a 10:30 for something else, and move Peter Pan to 11:30-ish, freeing up possible additional afternoon fast passes?

If it helps, our 2nd day FP+ are 9:25 Space Mountain, 10:25 Splash Mountain, and 11:25 Pirates.  And we are planning to do morning EMH that 2nd day and *hopefully* going to catch 7DMT during that time.  It's my daughter's favorite ride though, which is why I'm torn giving up that fast pass.  Suggestions?


----------



## hiroMYhero

OMGBecky said:


> I almost started a new thread for this question, but saw this fast pass thread, so hopefully I'm in the right place!  I have 3 FP+ booked on one of our Magic Kingdom days (we'll be there two days)... 9:25 Space Mountain, 11:15 Peter Pan, and 5:05 7DMT.  There wasn't anything any earlier for 7DMT, and we have dinner reservations at BOG so I figured we could just ride before dinner. BUT I'm wondering if that's a waste of possible 4th, 5th, etc fast passes we could possibly get if we had another morning FP+ instead of 5:05 7DMT.  Should I keep the nighttime 7DMT?  Or would you get a 10:30 for something else, and move Peter Pan to 11:30-ish, freeing up possible additional afternoon fast passes?
> 
> If it helps, our 2nd day FP+ are 9:25 Space Mountain, 10:25 Splash Mountain, and 11:25 Pirates.  And we are planning to do morning EMH that 2nd day and *hopefully* going to catch 7DMT during that time.  It's my daughter's favorite ride though, which is why I'm torn giving up that fast pass.  Suggestions?


I’d keep your 7D where it is. 

A 9:25 FP for Space is really early as you can be doing Standby for Attractions with low wait times...or, plan to use it @ 10:25 and then head to Peter Pan.


----------



## OMGBecky

hiroMYhero said:


> I’d keep your 7D where it is.
> 
> A 9:25 FP for Space is really early as you can be doing Standby for Attractions with low wait times...or, plan to use it @ 10:25 and then head to Peter Pan.



Yes, we will probably do some other rides before Space Mountain and get to it at the tail end of our FP+ time.  We didn't get to ride last time, but my daughter is tall enough now and is super pumped.   Thanks!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Question.... when booking fast passes 60 days out... can you book your day 3 first example HS day or AK day or do you have to book them consecutively?  day 1, 2 etc... Thanks..


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kim Gillihan said:


> Question.... when booking fast passes 60 days out... can you book your day 3 first example HS day or AK day or do you have to book them consecutively?  day 1, 2 etc... Thanks..


The best advice is to book high priority rides first...so skip around to get those booked. Then, return to each park day and fill in so you have your 3 pre-booked FPs for each park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

OMGBecky said:


> Yes, we will probably do some other rides before Space Mountain and get to it at the tail end of our FP+ time.  We didn't get to ride last time, but my daughter is tall enough now and is super pumped.   Thanks!


And be sure to book FP#4 when you enter the 7D FP line.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

hiroMYhero said:


> The best advice is to book high priority rides first...so skip around to get those booked. Then, return to each park day and fill in so you have your 3 pre-booked FPs for each park.


thanks!!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

@OMGBecky , you’ve already gotten some great advice from @hiroMYhero, but I would add that you could try to “Modify” your 7DMT to an earlier time. The Modify function in MDX allows you to search for an earlier time without having to cancel your existing 5:05 FP.   If, when attempting to modify, you do manage to find an earlier 7DMT FP, MDX will simultaneously book the new (earlier) time as well as cancel your existing 5:05.  Just a thought.


----------



## OMGBecky

hiroMYhero said:


> And be sure to book FP#4 when you enter the 7D FP line.



Wait, I thought you had to wait until your FP+ window was over (so in my case for 7DMT, 6:05PM) to book any additional?  You can book after you check in for your 3rd FP?


----------



## OMGBecky

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> @OMGBecky , you’ve already gotten some great advice from @hiroMYhero, but I would add that you could try to “Modify” your 7DMT to an earlier time. The Modify function in MDX allows you to search for an earlier time without having to cancel your existing 5:05 FP.   If, when attempting to modify, you do manage to find an earlier 7DMT FP, MDX will simultaneously book the new (earlier) time as well as cancel your existing 5:05.  Just a thought.



I've tried, but the only thing available is like 4:30PM.  I probably won't bother with that one, because we plan to head back to our hotel (Polynesian) mid-day for some pool time.  I was hoping to find something before 12:30 or so, but so far haven't seen anything.  I'll be sure to keep looking!


----------



## hiroMYhero

OMGBecky said:


> Wait, I thought you had to wait until your FP+ window was over (so in my case for 7DMT, 6:05PM) to book any additional?  You can book after you check in for your 3rd FP?


Yes. So do that as soon as you pass the touchpoint because as you get farther into the queue, you may lose WiFi.


----------



## MNDisneyMommy

Booking question:

Two families involved, we're already setup as F&F in MDE from a prior trip.

Mine is arriving on a Friday night with a room-only Disney hotel stay.  Then the other family arrives Saturday, and we are staying two nights at Kidani (they rented points).  Monday we move to Bay Lake and stay on my DVC points. 

My family has APs.  Their family will be buying 6-day Hoppers.

I know that my family can book FP for our entire stay 60 days before our Friday... but what about the other family we are meeting on Saturday?  Can I book them with ours, or will we need to do theirs the day after?

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MNDisneyMommy said:


> Can I book them with ours


Yes, as long as one onsite person is in the FP grouping with your friends, the 60-day window applies to the group.


----------



## brewhome

Good morning, I have a question that I tried to search for but could not find an answer. I have two room reservations in MDE for the same travel dates, one for my husband and I and one for my two kids. I will be purchasing and linking tickets for each of us in MDE. My question is... will I be able to make FP reservations for all of us at the day 60 mark, even though we are on two different room reservations?   I think that should work just fine, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

brewhome said:


> Good morning, I have a question that I tried to search for but could not find an answer. I have two room reservations in MDE for the same travel dates, one for my husband and I and one for my two kids. I will be purchasing and linking tickets for each of us in MDE. My question is... will I be able to make FP reservations for all of us at the day 60 mark, even though we are on two different room reservations?   I think that should work just fine, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks!


As long as you are all linked as family and friends you’ll be fine!


----------



## brewhome

Cluelyss said:


> As long as you are all linked as family and friends you’ll be fine!



Thanks for confirming!


----------



## sgtdisney

Just wanted to confirm what many others are saying.  My FP window opened today, and FOP was not available until the 4th day into the trip and only from early afternoon on.   The first three days were gone.   Later in our trip 6 days + it was wide open.

I have a question for the experts.  How hard/inconvenient is it to get into the Rivers of Light show without FP?  My party won't do the River Rapids ride or Everest, so I am not worried about those FPs.   So we have our FOP and the Safari ride.  I am torn between booking the Lion King show, in the AM so we can get a 4th FP in the afternoon after FOP.  But I know we all want to see the Rivers of Light show, so wasn't sure about the best way to go?


----------



## MouseMum

Sorry in advance if this has been asked and answered already. Is there a way to book a FPP at Epcot and let it expire (wouldn't be showing up at the park in time to ride) so that I can book a fourth FPP earlier in the evening, in an off-chance attempt to get another tier 1 ride for two? I thought I read on the disboards some time ago that there was a way to do this somehow.  I remember something about scanning our magicbands and just not riding our first ride (will this work?), and if so, is that the only way? TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

MouseMum said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been asked and answered already. Is there a way to book a FPP at Epcot and let it expire (wouldn't be showing up at the park in time to ride) so that I can book a fourth FPP earlier in the evening, in an off-chance attempt to get another tier 1 ride for two? I thought I read on the disboards some time ago that there was a way to do this somehow.  I remember something about scanning our magicbands and just not riding our first ride (will this work?), and if so, is that the only way? TIA


The tips for being able to book a second Tier 1 quickly are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## MouseMum

hiroMYhero said:


> The tips for being able to book a second Tier 1 quickly are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of this forum.


Thank you!


----------



## MouseMum

hiroMYhero said:


> The tips for being able to book a second Tier 1 quickly are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of this forum.


Thanks so much for directing me to this link. I haven't been to WDW since the summer of 2016 and a lot has changed with FP availability.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MouseMum said:


> Thanks so much for directing me to this link. I haven't been to WDW since the summer of 2016 and a lot has changed with FP availability.


You’re welcome! Do keep checking that FAQ prior to your trip in case there are updates. The MDX app was updated a couple of days ago and some changes were noted. No one has reported on any changes to the “expiring” aspect so you should be safe to use that method.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Going 15 nights at Pop this summer. I can get a room only discount if I break the stay into 3 parts. We have AP vouchers. Two questions:
1- If I book fastpasses for the current stay of 15 nights (14 park days) then switch to three continuous stays in same hotel level) will I keep fastpasses
2- if I switch to three continuous stays using a discount in same hotel before FastPass window can I book all FP at 60 day of first stay?
Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

MinnieMSue said:


> 1- If I book fastpasses for the current stay of 15 nights (14 park days) then switch to three continuous stays in same hotel level) will I keep fastpasses


Yes



MinnieMSue said:


> 2- if I switch to three continuous stays using a discount in same hotel before FastPass window can I book all FP at 60 day of first stay?
> Thanks


Yes. Depending on when the 14 days of park visits begin, it may be considered booking for a ‘Long Stay.’

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for booking for a long stay.


----------



## 100AcreWood

I booked FPs this morning for June 7th, HS.  I could not get TSM.  It said "not available" at 7am EST this morning.  

I'm planning to keep trying.  I thought the ride was scheduled to be shut down for FPs in May, not June.


----------



## JETSDAD

100AcreWood said:


> I booked FPs this morning for June 7th, HS.  I could not get TSM.  It said "not available" at 7am EST this morning.
> 
> I'm planning to keep trying.  I thought the ride was scheduled to be shut down for FPs in May, not June.


They still haven't re-opened the FP's for TSM. It's not clear when they might re-open the ability to make TSM FP's.


----------



## 100AcreWood

JETSDAD said:


> They still haven't re-opened the FP's for TSM. It's not clear when they might re-open the ability to make TSM FP's.



Thanks!  I did not realize they were still shut down.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Quick Question: if we miss our first fp, and use the next two, are we able to grab a 4th fp?


----------



## JETSDAD

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Quick Question: if we miss our first fp, and use the next two, are we able to grab a 4th fp?


Normally yes.  Sometimes FP's don't fall off when they expire which would then not allow additional FP's until a 3rd is used.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Ok, this may be the dumbest question but I just want to make sure I understand - I keep reading about constantly refreshing - that basically just means going into the app and seeing what else is available, right? So if I have, let's say, my 4th FP selected, I just hitting modify and then search to see if something else that I would rather have is available? And you just do this constantly to try to grab something you want. Right?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

JETSDAD said:


> Normally yes.  Sometimes FP's don't fall off when they expire which would then not allow additional FP's until a 3rd is used.



so if it doesn't fall off how would I use a 3rd fp?


----------



## JETSDAD

You would modify it to a different FP and use that FP (or cancel and add another).  If you are at MK or are looking at booking something the same tier as the ride you missed that's essentially the same as adding a 4th.   It really only becomes an issue if that FP was a tier 2 ride and you're wanting to add a tier 1 ride as the system will require you to complete another tier 2 ride prior to adding the new tier 1.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rivergirl2005 said:


> so if it doesn't fall off how would I use a 3rd fp?


Just Cancel it and rebook a new FP#3.

If you don’t really need it and are trying for a Tier 1, book a new FP#3, scan it at the FP touchpoint and walk away. Then book FP#4.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

hiroMYhero said:


> Just Cancel it and rebook a new FP#3.
> 
> If you don’t really need it and are trying for a Tier 1, book a new FP#3, scan it at the FP touchpoint and walk away. Then book FP#4.



Perfect! Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

donaldanddaisy said:


> I just hitting modify and then search to see if something else that I would rather have is available?


Yes. Keep selecting between times that are close to the actual time and see what pops up.

If anything pops up that is earlier than your booked time slot, grab it, Confirm, and start the Modifying again if necessary.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

sgtdisney said:


> Just wanted to confirm what many others are saying.  My FP window opened today, and FOP was not available until the 4th day into the trip and only from early afternoon on.   The first three days were gone.   Later in our trip 6 days + it was wide open.
> 
> I have a question for the experts.  How hard/inconvenient is it to get into the Rivers of Light show without FP?  My party won't do the River Rapids ride or Everest, so I am not worried about those FPs.   So we have our FOP and the Safari ride.  I am torn between booking the Lion King show, in the AM so we can get a 4th FP in the afternoon after FOP.  But I know we all want to see the Rivers of Light show, so wasn't sure about the best way to go?


We attended the late show and you did not need a fast pass at all.... I think the early show is more booked, but I was told you dont need a FP at all.. there are FP entrances and non FP entrances.  Hope that helps... maybe someone else has more experience and can chime in.


----------



## ktjdisneymom

Do they currently do fast passes for fireworks or parades in MK? I’m seeing conflicting info.


----------



## mesaboy2

ktjdisneymom said:


> Do they currently do fast passes for fireworks or parades in MK? I’m seeing conflicting info.



No.


----------



## Kippycamper

Newbie here planning first trip. Thanks to all who contribute - there is so much to learn! 

We are staying at B resort for the later part of our trip, and off site earlier- visiting the parks before we check in at the B. It wasn’t clear to me from these boards if I would be able to make fast passes on the days before we are checked in at the B. This morning was 60 days before check in and i logged in and was able to make FPs for 60-1 and 60-3. Not able to get SDMT or FOP but not surprised about that. 

So maybe I misunderstood, or maybe these FPS will get cancelled, but for now I do have FPs using the 60day window for dates prior to checkin. Does that sound right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kippycamper said:


> Does that sound right?


 to DISboards, Kippycamper!

Yes; your FP booking window opened correctly for an offsite to onsite Split Stay. All those FPs remain intact...enjoy the rest of your planning!


----------



## lynnzrae

mesaboy2 said:


> *Suggested Priorities By Park*
> 
> These rankings are meant to be an *objective list of which FP selections have the potential to save the most guests the most time under most conditions*. *These recommendations are the same at any time of year and in all crowd conditions.*  They do not account for any guest’s personal preferences.
> 
> Ranking System
> 
> *A* - Using FP here will usually *save the most time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *B* - Using FP here will usually *save some time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *C* - Using FP here will usually *save little time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> 
> _Attractions listed within the same priority class are in alphabetical order and do not indicate priority within the class._
> 
> Tiering and show FP types are explained below the list.
> 
> *FastPass+ Attraction List With Suggested Priorities*
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM* (25 Attractions)
> 
> *A* - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> *A* - Peter Pan's Flight
> *A* - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> *A* - Space Mountain
> *A* - Splash Mountain
> *B* - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
> *B* - Enchanted Tales With Belle
> *B* - Haunted Mansion
> *B* - Jungle Cruise
> *B* - Meet Ariel at her Grotto
> *B* - Meet Cinderella and a Guest at Princess Fairytale Hall
> *B* - Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> *B* - Meet Rapunzel and a Guest at Princess Fairytale Hall
> *B* - Pirates of the Caribbean
> *B* - The Barnstormer
> *B* - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> *B* - Tomorrowland Speedway
> *B* - Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
> *C* - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> *C* - it's a small world
> *C* - Mad Tea Party
> *C* - Meet Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
> *C* - Mickey's PhilharMagic
> *C* - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
> *C* - The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> *EPCOT* (12 Attractions) *Tiering*
> 
> Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
> *A* - Frozen Ever After
> *A *- Soarin' Around the World
> *A* - Test Track (Single Rider also available)
> *C* - IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Reserved Area @ World Showcase Plaza)
> 
> Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
> *B* - Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot
> *B* - Mission: Space _(applies to either Orange or Green)_
> *B* - Spaceship Earth
> *B* - Turtle Talk With Crush
> *C* - Disney & Pixar Short Film Festival
> *C* - Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> *C* - Living with the Land
> *C* - The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> 
> 
> *HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS* (11 Attractions) *Tiering*
> 
> Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
> *A* - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available)
> *A* - Toy Story Midway Mania _(FP unavailable from 4/9 - ~6/30)_
> *C* - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (Reserved Area)
> *C* - Fantasmic! (Reserved Area @ left-front section)
> 
> Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
> *A* - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> *B* - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration (Separate Access)
> *B* - Star Tours
> *C* - Disney Junior - Live on Stage (Reserved Area @ center-front section, but *poor viewing*)
> *C* - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (Separate Access)
> *C* - Muppet*Vision 3D
> *C* - Voyage of the Little Mermaid (Separate Access)
> 
> _Upcoming Attractions:
> Alien Swirling Saucers (opens June 30, Tier 1 status unconfirmed, priority unknown)
> Slinky Dog Dash (opens June 30, Tier 1 status unconfirmed, priority unknown)_
> 
> *ANIMAL KINGDOM* (13 Attractions) *Tiering*
> 
> Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
> *A* - Avatar Flight of Passage
> *A* - Na'vi River Journey
> 
> Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
> *A* - Expedition Everest (Single Rider also available)
> *A* - Kali River Rapids
> *A* - Kilimanjaro Safaris
> *A* - Rivers Of Light (Reserved Area)
> *B* - DINOSAUR
> *B* - Festival of the Lion King (Separate Access)
> *B* - Finding Nemo (Separate Access)
> *B* - Primeval Whirl
> *C* - It's Tough to be a Bug
> *C* - Meet Favorite Disney Pals at Adventurers Outpost
> *C* - UP! A Great Bird Adventure
> 
> 
> *Parks With FP Tiering*
> 
> In Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom, FP attractions are divided into two groups, also known as tiers. Guests are able to make up to one selection from Group 1, and up to two selections from Group 2.  Alternatively, guests can also make all three selections from Group 2 if desired.
> 
> A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond.  In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is *not* a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP in the same park faster.
> 
> Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program (additional fee and room requirements apply) are not subject to these tiering limitations for their 3 additional FPs only.  Note that these additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.  Tiering rules still apply to the already-included 3 FPs for any WDW guest.
> 
> *Attractions With Scheduled Times (Shows)*
> 
> Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP. This type of FP has *moderate value in terms of saving time but does secure preferred viewing*. *The “worth” of this type of FP is highly subjective.*
> 
> Separate Access - Indicates guests with FP are allowed into the general show area shortly before or at the same time (via a separate queue) as standby guests. *This type of access has little value in terms of saving time or securing preferred viewing.*


Will these tiers be updated with the new Toy Story Land info?


----------



## mesaboy2

lynnzrae said:


> Will these tiers be updated with the new Toy Story Land info?



Once independently confirmed, yes.  So far everything I’ve found regarding this new info points back to a single source.


----------



## lynnzrae

mesaboy2 said:


> Once independently confirmed, yes.  So far everything I’ve found regarding this new info points back to a single source.


Awesome. That’s why I love it here so much. Thank you!

Can you also point me to the confirmed height requirements information on disboards


----------



## Nimbus

This question seems to be answered in the opening set of posts; however, I've seen conflicting information around the forums and even in this thread.

If I'm staying on site for the duration of my ticket, can I book ALL my fast passes at 60 days out from the first day of the stay, or do I have to book them rolling day by day. For example, if 60 days from today is the Monday of day one of my stay and I'm staying on site Monday thru Friday, can I book my Friday fast passes today too, or can I only book Monday...and then tomorrow Tuesday's, and so on?

I know this is a very basic question; I just want to be sure since I've seen conflicting information.

Thanks,


----------



## jjjones325

Nimbus said:


> This question seems to be answered in the opening set of posts; however, I've seen conflicting information around the forums and even in this thread.
> 
> If I'm staying on site for the duration of my ticket, can I book ALL my fast passes at 60 days out from the first day of the stay, or do I have to book them rolling day by day. For example, if 60 days from today is the Monday of day one of my stay and I'm staying on site Monday thru Friday, can I book my Friday fast passes today too, or can I only book Monday...and then tomorrow Tuesday's, and so on?
> 
> I know this is a very basic question; I just want to be sure since I've seen conflicting information.
> 
> Thanks,



You'll be able to book FPs for every day of your trip once you are 60 days out from the first day of your stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nimbus said:


> can I book ALL my fast passes at 60 days out from the first day of the stay,


Yes.

Just disregard “rolling” as it applies to the booking window AFTER you finish booking for your complete stay. It’s what onsite to offsite Split Stay guests use to book for offsite park days.


----------



## alizesmom

Can I fast pass the same attraction as long as there are different windows?


----------



## jjjones325

alizesmom said:


> Can I fast pass the same attraction as long as there are different windows?



No, not for the same day.  Once you've used up 3, you can repeat attractions as a 4th, 5th, etc FP, but can't pre-book the same attraction.


----------



## hiroMYhero

alizesmom said:


> Can I fast pass the same attraction as long as there are different windows?


No, not for your 3 pre-booked FPs. They must be 3 different attractions.

After that, if you wanted, you can keep booking the same attraction 1 FP at a time.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

We are staying onsite in June and have booked fps for that week.  
We are thinking of a trip late April and cannot find rooms onsite. It does not let me book fps saying something about I can't have more unless I cancel a day .
We have active APs. Is there a way to book or will I be able to book day of?


----------



## JETSDAD

Belle & Ariel said:


> We are staying onsite in June and have booked fps for that week.
> We are thinking of a trip late April and cannot find rooms onsite. It does not let me book fps saying something about I can't have more unless I cancel a day .
> We have active APs. Is there a way to book or will I be able to book day of?



There is a cap of 7 days for AP holders other than when onsite.  If you have 7 days of FP's already selected you won't be able to make any for an earlier, offsite trip.


----------



## Soupermom

Verification please...If we are going on June 4th, my FP day is 30 days before that, so May 5th?  Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

Soupermom said:


> Verification please...If we are going on June 4th, my FP day is 30 days before that, so May 5th?  Thanks!



Yes, if you are staying off site.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

JETSDAD said:


> There is a cap of 7 days for AP holders other than when onsite.  If you have 7 days of FP's already selected you won't be able to make any for an earlier, offsite trip.



So I cannot add or stack my days onsite with additional 7 days as a passholder?


----------



## doconeill

Belle & Ariel said:


> So I cannot add or stack my days onsite with additional 7 days as a passholder?



No. You are limited to 7 days or length of on-site stay, whichever is greater, within any given booking window.


----------



## Sarah9049

Please Help!  I’m at 61 days from my trip and I know that I should be able to book my FPs at 7 am in the morning, however the calendar is showing May 13th as the latest day.  That would be 31 days from my trip.  I’m staying at Pop Century, so why is the calendar not showing me 60 days??  Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sarah9049 said:


> Please Help!  I’m at 61 days from my trip and I know that I should be able to book my FPs at 7 am in the morning, however the calendar is showing May 13th as the latest day.  That would be 31 days from my trip.  I’m staying at Pop Century, so why is the calendar not showing me 60 days??  Thanks!!


Because your 60 day window opens tomorrow. The window is based on your resort check-in date: 60 days out from that date. Be ready to book your FPs at 7am when your 60 day window appears.


----------



## Sarah9049

hiroMYhero said:


> Because your 60 day window opens tomorrow. The window is based on your resort check-in date: 60 days out from that date. Be ready to book your FPs at 7am when your 60 day window appears.


Thank you, thank you!!  I was beginning to freak out that I wouldn’t be able to book them at 7 am!!!!!!!  I will be ready!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Soupermom said:


> Verification please...If we are going on June 4th, my FP day is 30 days before that, so May 5th?  Thanks!





doconeill said:


> Yes, if you are staying off site.


And if you are staying offsite, you will only be able to do that one day 6/4 on May 5th. If you have any other park days, it will have to be 30 days before each of those.


----------



## ktjdisneymom

I have seen that there are tabs on the Fastpass + booking screen. I think that they said morning/afternoon/evening? If that is correct what hours are morning/afternoon/evening??


----------



## Aussie RJ

We are booked to stay at the Dolphin for a 13 night stay with unactivated AP’s. Could anyone confirm if we are entitled to the 60 day FastPass window? Our reservation is linked to MDE.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aussie RJ said:


> We are booked to stay at the Dolphin for a 13 night stay with unactivated AP’s. Could anyone confirm if we are entitled to the 60 day FastPass window? Our reservation is linked to MDE.


Yes for 60-day FP booking and EMH. No MagicBands.


----------



## Aussie RJ

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes for 60-day FP booking and EMH. No MagicBands.


Thanks Hiro. When I activate the AP’s at guest Services do they offer magic bands? 
In addition, how many days of FP’s Can I book?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aussie RJ said:


> Thanks Hiro. When I activate the AP’s at guest Services do they offer magic bands?
> In addition, how many days of FP’s Can I book?


You’ll be able to get your AP MBs mailed to you.

You’ll be able to book FPs for all your park days when your window opens.


----------



## Aussie RJ

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be able to get your AP MBs mailed to you.
> 
> You’ll be able to book FPs for all your park days when your window opens.


Thanks again! I’m new to the offsite/AP game. The ‘unactivated’ part worried me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aussie RJ said:


> Thanks again! I’m new to the offsite/AP game. The ‘unactivated’ part worried me.


Dolphin, and Swan, are considered onsite non-Disney resorts. Your AP voucher allows for FP booking.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Trying to figure out fp's for epcot, is it easier to get soarin or test track as a 4th fp?


----------



## CJK

I always have these weird scenarios, and wanted to quickly run it by you experts! I think the answer to my question is 'yes', but I wanted to quickly verify. My family will be staying at the Dolphin the first week of September. Some friends are staying offsite, starting Aug. 25th. Our MDE accounts are linked. Will I be able to book FP's for my friends for their August stay, in addition to our combined dates in September? I *think* that when my FP window opens 60 days in advance, all previous 60 days will open up to me as well... Am I correct? TIA!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> I always have these weird scenarios, and wanted to quickly run it by you experts! I think the answer to my question is 'yes', but I wanted to quickly verify. My family will be staying at the Dolphin the first week of September. Some friends are staying offsite, starting Aug. 25th. Our MDE accounts are linked. Will I be able to book FP's for my friends for their August stay, in addition to our combined dates in September? I *think* that when my FP window opens 60 days in advance, all previous 60 days will open up to me as well... Am I correct? TIA!!


The answer is yes as long as you group an onsite person with the friends for the August dates. 

You can book your Dolphin dates first and when you book for the August dates for the friends, include an onsite person in the Selection group and then remove that onsite person when the Warning appears. It removes the onsite person but leaves the window open to complete the FP booking.


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> You can book your Dolphin dates first and when you book for the August dates for the friends, include an onsite person in the Selection group and then remove that onsite person when the Warning appears. It removes the onsite person but leaves the window open to complete the FP booking.


Thank you!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Trying to figure out fp's for epcot, is it easier to get soarin or test track as a 4th fp?


Soarin’ - and it also has shorter SB waits since the 3rd screen was added, so I’d recommend using your FP for TT.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Cluelyss said:


> Soarin’ - and it also has shorter SB waits since the 3rd screen was added, so I’d recommend using your FP for TT.



Thank you


----------



## Amy M

I have 2 PPO breakfasts at BOG in July.  Since we will already be in Fantasyland before the park opens, I am thinking about not using a FP for Peter Pan and heading there right when it opens.  I don't anticipate a wait, but does anyone have any experience with this scenario?  I usually get a FP for Peter Pan, but I want to save my FPs for the mountains later in the day if possible.  Also, would this plan work with Space Mountain as well?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasses for TSL attractions are now in the system as announced by the Parks Blog:
*“FastPass+ for Toy Story Land Opens to Walt Disney World Resort Hotel Guests, Special Extra Magic Hours To Be Offered*




by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Editorial Content Manager, Walt Disney World Resort

We have thrilling news for those of you counting down the days until Toy Story Land opens at Disney’s Hollywood Studios on June 30 – FastPass+ reservations are now open for guests staying at select Walt Disney World Resort hotels.

Effective today, FastPass+ reservations are available for attractions in the land. Guests who are up to 60 days from their Walt Disney World Resort hotel check-in can choose one FastPass+ reservation for one of the Toy Story Land attractions, plus two other attractions in the park such as Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith, The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror, and more, depending on availability.

But FastPass+ reservations are just one of the ways guests can experience Toy Story Land. Beginning July 1, Disney’s Hollywood Studios will also operate from 8 a.m-10:30 p.m. for a limited time. In addition, even more Extra Magic Hour opportunities will be available including daily morning Extra Magic Hours, plus evening Extra Magic Hours offered once per week.”

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180018A


----------



## cel_disney

I checked the first post and didn’t see anything so I am hoping someone can help...

Did the Modify Party feature go away for FP?   I had booked our FP with the intent of doing that so that my niece could meet both sets of princesses but I don’t see the option available anymore?

We are Disney vets taking a first time 4.5 year old and were hoping to make the day a bit more magical for everyone involved without long waits in the Princess Queue!


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

cel_disney said:


> I checked the first post and didn’t see anything so I am hoping someone can help...
> 
> Did the Modify Party feature go away for FP?   I had booked our FP with the intent of doing that so that my niece could meet both sets of princesses but I don’t see the option available anymore?
> 
> We are Disney vets taking a first time 4.5 year old and were hoping to make the day a bit more magical for everyone involved without long waits in the Princess Queue!



Yes.  The Change Party function was removed from the MDX app with the latest update.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cel_disney said:


> I checked the first post and didn’t see anything so I am hoping someone can help...
> 
> Did the Modify Party feature go away for FP?   I had booked our FP with the intent of doing that so that my niece could meet both sets of princesses but I don’t see the option available anymore?
> 
> We are Disney vets taking a first time 4.5 year old and were hoping to make the day a bit more magical for everyone involved without long waits in the Princess Queue!


The Change Party feature was reconfigured on the App to “Add Guest.” You’ll be able to add people to a FP if there is availability. You can no longer change up the people with the FPs. Change Party is still available on the website.


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy M said:


> I have 2 PPO breakfasts at BOG in July.  Since we will already be in Fantasyland before the park opens, I am thinking about not using a FP for Peter Pan and heading there right when it opens.  I don't anticipate a wait, but does anyone have any experience with this scenario?  I usually get a FP for Peter Pan, but I want to save my FPs for the mountains later in the day if possible.  Also, would this plan work with Space Mountain as well?  Thanks!


We’ve gone right to PPF from BOG before (we love the SB queue!) and have even done BOG - SDMT - PPF with very little wait at PPF. The line almost moves too fast to enjoy the queue.


----------



## Amy M

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve gone right to PPF from BOG before (we love the SB queue!) and have even done BOG - SDMT - PPF with very little wait at PPF. The line almost moves too fast to enjoy the queue.


Thank you!  I have always used a FP for PPF, so we haven't experienced the standby queue.  That will be something new to experience.  Do you think we could make it to Space Mt before the line gets long if we go right after PPF?  Or is it better to save that for another day and continue on with things in Fantasyland with low waits?


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy M said:


> Thank you!  I have always used a FP for PPF, so we haven't experienced the standby queue.  That will be something new to experience.  Do you think we could make it to Space Mt before the line gets long if we go right after PPF?  Or is it better to save that for another day and continue on with things in Fantasyland with low waits?


Personally, I’d probably just stay there in Fantasyland. But I think you’d be fine either way.


----------



## karnog

Today was my day to go in and book FastPass (60 days out).  I tried to book FastPass for Toy Story Mania on a couple days (June 20th and 26th)  and nothing was available on either day.  I seriously doubt both days are already full.  I understand that due to finalizing construction for Toy Story Land, they aren't allowing FastPass from now to about a month from now.  But I thought they were going to allow FastPass in June.  Thus, I was surprised to find I couldn't make reservations for my dates.  Does anyone know anything about this? 

I looked through this thread a bit and didn't find my answer, so I apologize in advance if this has already been answered.


----------



## hiroMYhero

karnog said:


> Today was my day to go in and book FastPass (60 days out).  I tried to book FastPass for Toy Story Mania on a couple days (June 20th and 26th)  and nothing was available on either day.  I seriously doubt both days are already full.  I understand that due to finalizing construction for Toy Story Land, they aren't allowing FastPass from now to about a month from now.  But I thought they were going to allow FastPass in June.  Thus, I was surprised to find I couldn't make reservations for my dates.  Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> I looked through this thread a bit and didn't find my answer, so I apologize in advance if this has already been answered.


TSM is Standby-only while they work on changing the entrance to the Attraction.

The only thing that’s known is that TSM and TSL FPs are available for June 30th and onward for those who currently are 73 days out with an open booking window.
***  4/16-6/29 Toy Story Mania Facts & Discussion  ***


----------



## Belle & Ariel

I have booked my limit for June trip onsite.  We are going in a few weeks also staying offsite. Once in the park, can I book fastpasses for the day?  As a test I tried to book today for today and it will not let me. Will it once I've scanned my band for park entry?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Belle & Ariel said:


> I have booked my limit for June trip onsite.  We are going in a few weeks also staying offsite. Once in the park, can I book fastpasses for the day?  As a test I tried to book today for today and it will not let me. Will it once I've scanned my band for park entry?


No, it won’t. If you have an AP and have 7 or more days of pre-booked FPs for June, you are blocked from booking any other FPs,  even when in a park, if you are an offsite guest.


----------



## Petalnick

Hope this is ok to ask. We are staying for two nights onsite and then 8 nights offsite.  Starting on the 17th of June. Managed to get my fastpass completed today for the 3 days I am staying onsite today. Which was great. Am I correct that I will now be able to do a day at a time still at 60days starting on Sat for the rest of my trip? Or have I got confused? I assumed it would be 30 days as I was offsite

The hotel and tickets were booked separate. It is not a package. I have a 14 day ticket. Many Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Petalnick said:


> Am I correct that I will now be able to do a day at a time still at 60 days starting on Sat for the rest of my trip?


Yes. You have an onsite to offsite Split Stay which is described in the Split Stay section of the OP. 

Whenever an onsite stay is linked to an MDX account, a 30-day booking window never applies for FP booking. It’s either ‘60’ or ‘rolling 60.’


----------



## Petalnick

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. You have an onsite to offsite Split Stay which is described in the Split Stay section of the OP.
> 
> Whenever an onsite stay is linked to an MDX account, a 30-day booking window never applies for FP booking. It’s either ‘60’ or ‘rolling 60.’




Many thanks for your reply. That is great to know


----------



## Belle & Ariel

hiroMYhero said:


> No, it won’t. If you have an AP and have 7 or more days of pre-booked FPs for June, you are blocked from booking any other FPs,  even when in a park, if you are an offsite guest.


That really stinks but thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Petalnick said:


> Many thanks for your reply. That is great to know


 to DIS, Petalnick! I finally turned my phone to see it’s your first posting.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Belle & Ariel said:


> That really stinks but thank you.


If you’ll be renewing your AP soon, you can always purchase a regular ticket to book your FPs and save that ticket to use towards a renewal.

Just to sure to prioritize your AP to be used to enter the park rather than the linked ticket.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

hiroMYhero said:


> If you’ll be renewing your AP soon, you can always purchase a regular ticket to book your FPs and save that ticket to use towards a renewal.
> 
> Just to sure to prioritize your AP to be used to enter the park rather than the linked ticket.


That is good advice but we bought two AP vouchers each when DVC had the special last year so we are set for a while. 
  Thanks for all your help here.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Belle & Ariel said:


> That is good advice but we bought two AP vouchers each when DVC had the special last year so we are set for a while.
> Thanks for all your help here.


I wonder if linking another voucher may open your onsite FP days. It won’t be used to enter the park but it will be interesting to see if adding the voucher lets you book FPs for tomorrow.


----------



## Elle :)

My SIL’s group added 1 extra day at the parks. I had already set up their fast passes for the other days. When I tried adding FP’s for the new day, one of the party members keeps showing up as having used all of their FP allotment. Like it doesn’t see the extra day. I was able to book the other 1 day tickets fast passes for the other two people. Any ideas?

Here’s a pic of the person on question. 
- 5 day park hopper (FP’s booked)
- 1 day with park hopper (FP’s booked)
- 1 day peak ticket (not working)


----------



## DJFan88

Ok FP Experts, Ive got an easy one for you that I'm sure is covered, but its 217 pages;

My FP week is next week, and I have a Split booked.  The first 4 days is a package with the 9 day hopper tickets, followed by the RO 6 day resort.  Can I do all 9 days on the first day, or do they have to be done the first 4, and then the next 6 four days later?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DJFan88 said:


> Can I do all 9 days on the first day,


Yes.

All the facts about booking are in @mesaboy2 ’s first posts. The info is in the Split Stay section.


----------



## Meglen

Just made all our fast passes and I had a few questions. I am traveling as a party of 6 and instead of splitting the fast passes due to people not wanting to ride a ride is it possible for 3 of us to go on say tower of terror get off switch magic bands with the other 3 people and go on again?


----------



## garris3404

Meglen said:


> Just made all our fast passes and I had a few questions. I am traveling as a party of 6 and instead of splitting the fast passes due to people not wanting to ride a ride is it possible for 3 of us to go on say tower of terror get off switch magic bands with the other 3 people and go on again?


Yes, have done this several times.  It's a 2 for 1 special.


----------



## CJK

Meglen said:


> Just made all our fast passes and I had a few questions. I am traveling as a party of 6 and instead of splitting the fast passes due to people not wanting to ride a ride is it possible for 3 of us to go on say tower of terror get off switch magic bands with the other 3 people and go on again?


Yes! We do this all the time.


----------



## Meglen

If we have a say 2pm fast pass as our 3rd pass and we end up not using it after the window is closed can we try and book a 4th? Or do you need to scan into every fp to be able to try for a 4th? Like if all 3 of my fast passes are at AK last one is for dinosause after lunch at 2 but we decide not to go. If I leave it alone will it expire and let us book another or am I stuck . Last time I canceled a fp and it messed everything up and I don't wanna do that again. Same question for if it was a 1st or 2nd fast pass.. if we skip the early pass but do the other 2 can we than get a 4th ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Meglen said:


> If we have a say 2pm fast pass as our 3rd pass and we end up not using it after the window is closed can we try and book a 4th? Or do you need to scan into every fp to be able to try for a 4th? Like if all 3 of my fast passes are at AK last one is for dinosause after lunch at 2 but we decide not to go. If I leave it alone will it expire and let us book another or am I stuck . Last time I canceled a fp and it messed everything up and I don't wanna do that again. Same question for if it was a 1st or 2nd fast pass.. if we skip the early pass but do the other 2 can we than get a 4th ?


Modify it to another ride; if you are staying in the same park don’t Cancel, Modify.


----------



## Meglen

hiroMYhero said:


> Modify it to another ride; if you are staying in the same park don’t Cancel, Modify.



What if we plan to leave that park ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Meglen said:


> What if we plan to leave that park ?


Then if the window has fully expired, book FP#4.

If the window hadn’t Expired, Cancel the FP.

See the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky for park hopping tips. If you aren’t planning to use FP #3 and are hopping, you Cancel it and book FP#3 as soon as you enter FP#1. The ADDENDUM has all the steps.


----------



## Meglen

hiroMYhero said:


> Then if the window has fully expired, book FP#4.
> 
> If the window hadn’t Expired, Cancel the FP.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky for park hopping tips. If you aren’t planning to use FP #3 and are hopping, you Cancel it and book FP#3 as soon as you enter FP#1. The ADDENDUM has all the steps.


Ty !


----------



## Meglen

My mde has 4 people my dad's has 2 . I made fps for all 6 today and on my mde it shows them all for 6 but on my dad's it only shows 3. Him his wife and me. Is this a glich or is everything ok?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Meglen said:


> My mde has 4 people my dad's has 2 . I made fps for all 6 today and on my mde it shows them all for 6 but on my dad's it only shows 3. Him his wife and me. Is this a glich or is everything ok?


Everything is okay.

From his end, all he sees are FPs that belong to people listed or linked to his account.

Your account has everyone so just look at yours and disregard his.


----------



## coolingjupiter

Sorry if this has been answered in previous pages, but I don’t think it was on the main page.  I can’t remember if dining reservations affect fast pass reservations.  If I go to book fast passes, will it not allow me to make a reservation for a time that I have dining booked?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meglen

coolingjupiter said:


> Sorry if this has been answered in previous pages, but I don’t think it was on the main page.  I can’t remember if dining reservations affect fast pass reservations.  If I go to book fast passes, will it not allow me to make a reservation for a time that I have dining booked?  Thanks in advance!


The only thing it might say is "overlapping times" if the hour hits anywhere in your adr. But no it will not prevent you from doing it.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

My family of 5 will be going to Disney for only one day in late Oct and we've decided to go to AK.  We're staying off-site.  If I book FP's as soon as I'm able, do we have any chance at all of booking FP's for FOP?  Or will all the FP's already be taken by guests staying on site once it's time for me to book?  Any help or tips would be appreciated


----------



## JETSDAD

Love_the_Mouse said:


> My family of 5 will be going to Disney for only one day in late Oct and we've decided to go to AK.  We're staying off-site.  If I book FP's as soon as I'm able, do we have any chance at all of booking FP's for FOP?  Or will all the FP's already be taken by guests staying on site once it's time for me to book?  Any help or tips would be appreciated


Unless park hours change and that opens up more FP's, it is highly unlikely to get FOP at 30 days.


----------



## Meglen

Love_the_Mouse said:


> My family of 5 will be going to Disney for only one day in late Oct and we've decided to go to AK.  We're staying off-site.  If I book FP's as soon as I'm able, do we have any chance at all of booking FP's for FOP?  Or will all the FP's already be taken by guests staying on site once it's time for me to book?  Any help or tips would be appreciated


At 60 days out 7am sharp I was unable to get FoP for our scheduled AK day (day 2) I had to add a second AK day (switched from epcot) to get FoP (day 5) so.. like above me said it will be highly unlikly to get fp for FoP unless you are ontop of a time change.


----------



## Amy M

So I have a group of 15 and our FP date is in 2 weeks.  I am arriving 2 days prior to everyone else.  When I make my FP reservations will I be able to book for the entire group when my window opens since they are linked to me, or do I have to wait until their window opens to do theirs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> So I have a group of 15 and our FP date is in 2 weeks.  I am arriving 2 days prior to everyone else.  When I make my FP reservations will I be able to book for the entire group when my window opens since they are linked to me, or do I have to wait until their window opens to do theirs?


If their tickets are separately purchased and linked, yes, you can book for them if you include yourself in every FP selection.

If they have booked a package, you will not be able to book for them because your window won’t open their package FP booking window.


----------



## Amy M

hiroMYhero said:


> If their tickets are separately purchased and linked, yes, you can book for them if you include yourself in every FP selection.
> 
> If they have booked a package, you will not be able to book for them because your window won’t open their package FP booking window.


Thanks!  They have a package with room, tickets, and dining, so I guess I will have to wait to book for them.  Glad I asked!


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

JETSDAD said:


> Unless park hours change and that opens up more FP's, it is highly unlikely to get FOP at 30 days.



Thank you for your reply.  I figured that was the case.



Meglen said:


> At 60 days out 7am sharp I was unable to get FoP for our scheduled AK day (day 2) I had to add a second AK day (switched from epcot) to get FoP (day 5) so.. like above me said it will be highly unlikly to get fp for FoP unless you are ontop of a time change.



Thank you, that was helpful to hear about your experience.  My backup plan was to stay onsite one night so that I could book my FP early, but I guess with only a one-day trip to Disney, that won't work out either.  We're doing a Universal Trip this year (first time) and I can't be in Orlando and not go to Disney!


----------



## Amy M

I have a 10 day trip planned for July (package with tickets and dining).  I recently added two days to the beginning of the trip (room only--making it a 12 day trip).  Our plans are not concrete yet for those 2 add-on days.  I booked them thinking we may be able to squeeze in a few extra resort days, but now I am not sure if my husband will be able to take that much time off from work. I am going to hold off on canceling the room-only part of the trip for a few more weeks just to make sure.  My question is related to fastpasses and dining reservations.  If I do cancel those two extra days, will anything happen with my fastpasses and dining reservations I will have booked for the original part of the trip?  Pressing that cancel button just makes me so nervous!!!!


----------



## kondjott

hiroMYhero said:


> Your Booking Window for Stay#2, should be open.
> 
> Example: When a rolling 60-day window rolls to the day before an onsite check-in date, the window opens for that new stay.
> 
> So, as long as Disney hasn’t tweaked this, you should be good to book for park days for onsite Stay#2.
> 
> Could you please report back after booking your FPs?



Reporting back to say that the system did NOT let me book for park days for onsite Stay #2 when I hit 60 days for Stay #1. This was disappointing, especially since it meant I wasn't able to get FoP FPs at all, but I knew I was taking that risk.

Just to provide more details, in case anyone else is wondering about trying this:

I had two campsite stays booked, Stay #1: 6/19-6/20, Stay #2: 6/21-6/22. It seems like, at least at one point, the system would have allowed me to book FPs for all four days (6/19-6/22) when I hit 60 days out from Stay #1 (which was on 4/20). However, when I went to book on 4/20, I could only book through 6/20. It wasn't until 4/22 (60 days out from Stay #2) that I was able to book FPs for 6/21-6/22.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kondjott said:


> Reporting back to say that the system did NOT let me book for park days for onsite Stay #2 when I hit 60 days for Stay #1. This was disappointing, especially since it meant I wasn't able to get FoP FPs at all, but I knew I was taking that risk.
> 
> Just to provide more details, in case anyone else is wondering about trying this:
> 
> I had two campsite stays booked, Stay #1: 6/17-6/18, Stay #2: 6/19-6/20. It seems like, at least at one point, the system would have allowed me to book FPs for all four days (6/17-6/20) when I hit 60 days out from Stay #1 (which was on 4/20). However, when I went to book on 4/20, I could only book through 6/18. It wasn't until 4/22 (60 days out from Stay #2) that I was able to book FPs for 6/19-6/20.


Thanks for reporting! They must have closed that one “open” (night of the 18th) day as a window. Did you check at 61 days out for booking for Stay#2? Your rolling window from Stay#1 opens up Stay#2 a day early.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> If I do cancel those two extra days, will anything happen with my fastpasses and dining reservations


No. Your tickets keep your FPs intact and anyone can have ADRs, they don’t need to be onsite guests.


----------



## Duck143

kondjott said:


> Reporting back to say that the system did NOT let me book for park days for onsite Stay #2 when I hit 60 days for Stay #1. This was disappointing, especially since it meant I wasn't able to get FoP FPs at all, but I knew I was taking that risk.
> 
> Just to provide more details, in case anyone else is wondering about trying this:
> 
> I had two campsite stays booked, Stay #1: 6/17-6/18, Stay #2: 6/19-6/20. It seems like, at least at one point, the system would have allowed me to book FPs for all four days (6/17-6/20) when I hit 60 days out from Stay #1 (which was on 4/20). However, when I went to book on 4/20, I could only book through 6/18. It wasn't until 4/22 (60 days out from Stay #2) that I was able to book FPs for 6/19-6/20.


Same thing happened to me.  I had one night in between my 2 onsite stays and my 60 days for the whole trip didn't open with the first stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> Same thing happened to me.  I had one night in between my 2 onsite stays and my 60 days for the whole trip didn't open with the first stay.


Thanks for reporting! You two are the first to report Disney tweaked that to stop pre-booking for stays with an open day between them. 

The rolling window is still opening a later Stay#2 a day early in case anyone is checking for that.


----------



## Music City Mama

I'm sure that this has been asked and answered numerous times before, but tomorrow is my FP day and I need to make my sought after FPs first. I ultimately intend on making 3 at the park, but I want I to just choose 1, get out of that day, make another sought after FP for a different day, etc. 

Since I'm only choosing 1, will I be able to go back to that day and then choose my other 2, or since I'm stopping at 1 initially, will that screw anything up and it not let me make any additional until I'm in the park?

I think I'll be fine to add the other 2 later tomorrow via the website/app, but I wanted to double-check. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Music City Mama said:


> Since I'm only choosing 1, will I be able to go back to that day and then choose my other 2,


Yes. Book as you are planning and you’ll be fine.


----------



## kondjott

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for reporting! They must have closed that one “open” (night of the 18th) day as a window. Did you check at 61 days out for booking for Stay#2? Your rolling window from Stay#1 opens up Stay#2 a day early.



Hmmmmm, I am *fairly* confident that I checked at 61 days out for Stay #2, and it still did not let me book for Stay #2. 

That is to say, I booked for Stay #1 on 4/20, checked but it wouldn't let me book for Stay #2 yet. I checked again on 4/21, and I still couldn't book for Stay #2 (though to be fair at this point I didn't expect it to let me book for Stay #2 yet, so maybe I wasn't looking closely enough). Finally, on 4/22, 60 (not 61) days out from Stay #2, it let me book for Stay #2.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kondjott said:


> Hmmmmm, I am *fairly* confident that I checked at 61 days out for Stay #2, and it still did not let me book for Stay #2.
> 
> That is to say, I booked for Stay #1 on 4/20, checked but it wouldn't let me book for Stay #2 yet. I checked again on 4/21, and I still couldn't book for Stay #2 (though to be fair at this point I didn't expect it to let me book for Stay #2 yet, so maybe I wasn't looking closely enough). Finally, on 4/22, 60 (not 61) days out from Stay #2, it let me book for Stay #2.


You had some weird glitch because 60 days before June 19th was April 20th when you first tried to book for all days. I’m glad you were able to book everything!


----------



## kondjott

hiroMYhero said:


> You had some weird glitch because 60 days before June 19th was April 20th when you first tried to book for all days. I’m glad you were able to book everything!



No, I screwed up the dates in my post above. I just edited to fix them.


----------



## kondjott

Duck143 said:


> Same thing happened to me.  I had one night in between my 2 onsite stays and my 60 days for the whole trip didn't open with the first stay.



Do you remember whether you were able to book FPs for your second onsite stay at 61 days out?


----------



## Duck143

kondjott said:


> Do you remember whether you were able to book FPs for your second onsite stay at 61 days out?


No, 60 days from my second stay.  So we check in to first stay on May 11th, check out on the 12th, check into second onsite on the 13th.  There was a one night gap and I couldn't book on March 12th for the whole 9 day stay.  I had to do it 2 separate mornings.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kondjott said:


> Do you remember whether you were able to book FPs for your second onsite stay at 61 days out?


If that “less than a day” between Stays doesn’t open FP booking for Stay#2, this section may need to be tweaked:


mesaboy2 said:


> For purposes of this post, *a split stay is defined as two contiguous stays at WDW where there are no full days between onsite and/or offsite stays*. Two onsite stays more than a full day apart (for example, checking out on a Monday and checking in two days later on a Wednesday) are *not* considered a split stay.



I think it may be because the window for Stay#1 was opened but had not rolled so it wouldn’t open Stay#2. The FP system recognizes a “rolling window” that meets up and opens the booking window for the “next stay.” This is too weird in trying to calculate how this system was set up.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Ok so please tell me if this is correct. So we are staying 3 nights onsite but purchasing 10 day tickets.  We are not using these tickets during this stay as we are only entering MK for MVMCP.  We then have a 7 night cruise and following the cruise will check in onsite for 11 nights.  It is during this stay that we plan on using the tickets.  The tickets are being purchased in the first stay to make it a package for free dining.  This would mean that we can only book FP 30 days out for our stay as the tickets are linked to the first stay?????????


----------



## hiroMYhero

PrincessBelle39 said:


> This would mean that we can only book FP 30 days out for our stay as the tickets are linked to the first stay?????????


No. Your 2nd Stay is onsite and the tickets in Stay#1 allow you to book FPs for Stay#2 when you are 60 days out from Stay#2. Book for your 10 park days.

If Disney hasn’t tweaked this before your booking dates, check when you are 61 days out from Stay#2 to see if you have an open window to book FPs for all of Stay#2. If your FP window isn’t open at 61 days out, it’ll be open at 60 days out.


----------



## Spintopbeach

Forgive me if this has been asked but if I get fast passes (including extra club fast passes) for Epcot 5:30-6:30pm, 6:30-7:30pm, 7:30-8:30pm, can I get a 4th fast pass from 8:30-9 since they close at 9?  Tia


----------



## hiroMYhero

Spintopbeach said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked but if I get fast passes (including extra club fast passes) for Epcot 5:30-6:30pm, 6:30-7:30pm, 7:30-8:30pm, can I get a 4th fast pass from 8:30-9 since they close at 9?  Tia


As long as that timeframe is free of any pre-booked FPs and there are FPs available, yes you can book a FP for that short window.


----------



## Amy M

I am trying to decide which tier 2 FP to book at EP.  I usually book Nemo and Spaceship Earth.  Would a FP for Turtle Talk with Crush save more time than a FP for Nemo?  I hate  that all of the good attractions that I want a FP for are tier 1!


----------



## Cloudjumper

Another thing to take note of is that, if you are splitting up your party to get to a Fastpass only half of your party wants to go to, anyone under 7yo needs to have someone with them that is at least 14yo. While this isn't pressed that much, it's still something to consider.


----------



## Cloudjumper

Amy M said:


> I am trying to decide which tier 2 FP to book at EP.  I usually book Nemo and Spaceship Earth.  Would a FP for Turtle Talk with Crush save more time than a FP for Nemo?  I hate  that all of the good attractions that I want a FP for are tier 1!


The Crush ride is rarely (if ever) over 15 minutes. The only reason for that wait time is because you probably got there right as the last show started. Doing a Fastpass for Crush would save you no time, whereas there is a chance that Nemo could have a 20-40 minute wait. FP+ for Nemo usually takes 5 minutes bc no one ever uses it, but you have to walk through the cue.


----------



## Amy M

Cloudjumper said:


> The Crush ride is rarely (if ever) over 15 minutes. The only reason for that wait time is because you probably got there right as the last show started. Doing a Fastpass for Crush would save you no time, whereas there is a chance that Nemo could have a 20-40 minute wait. FP+ for Nemo usually takes 5 minutes bc no one ever uses it, but you have to walk through the cue.


That has been my experience as well with crush.  I may just stick to my usual plan.  I was debating on mission space, but most of the group isn’t interested in that ride and the wait times don’t seem to get very long for that either.


----------



## ChadW22

My family of 5 and I have an split-stay trip planned. We wanted to try out renting DVC rooms. Our first 3 days are at Old Key West (only resort they had available at the time due to waiting to long to book) and the next 7 are at a resort booked through Disney. Initially I wasn’t sure if I was able to get off work for the first portion plus in order to book Old Key West we were told a max of 4 people is all they allowed. I am able to to go the entire trip now. My Fast Pass question is, will it be an issue and how am i able to book fastpass reservations 60 days out for 5 people the first 3 days with only 4 people on the reservation? We purchased tickets through Tickets At Work, a corporate benefits site, not through a Disney package because we got 7 day hopper for 5 day price. I have only purchased a package with tickets with my resort stay the last 4 years. I have never used tickets from another source. Can I link them now and then the 14-day period to use them starts after the initial day's park admittance, right? If I link these third party tickets to my account will it still let us book 60 days out for any of us, especially me since I am not listed on a resort reservation until the 4th day? Or if they are third party tickets, do they make you wait to reserve 30 days out? I hope this makes sense. I am concerned I will not be able to book the fast passes I really want for our first two days, AK and HS.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ChadW22 said:


> My family of 5 and I have an split-stay trip planned. We wanted to try out renting DVC rooms. Our first 3 days are at Old Key West (only resort they had available at the time due to waiting to long to book) and the next 7 are at a resort booked through Disney. Initially I wasn’t sure if I was able to get off work for the first portion plus in order to book Old Key West we were told a max of 4 people is all they allowed. I am able to to go the entire trip now. My Fast Pass question is, will it be an issue and how am i able to book fastpass reservations 60 days out for 5 people the first 3 days with only 4 people on the reservation? We purchased tickets through Tickets At Work, a corporate benefits site, not through a Disney package because we got 7 day hopper for 5 day price. I have only purchased a package with tickets with my resort stay the last 4 years. I have never used tickets from another source. Can I link them now and then the 14-day period to use them starts after the initial day's park admittance, right? If I link these third party tickets to my account will it still let us book 60 days out for any of us, especially me since I am not listed on a resort reservation until the 4th day? Or if they are third party tickets, do they make you wait to reserve 30 days out? I hope this makes sense. I am concerned I will not be able to book the fast passes I really want for our first two days, AK and HS.


Link your tickets and at 60 days out from your Stay#1, you can book FPs for all people for all park days.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Just checking to see if this is allowed....

We're headed to MK this October w/our 2 kids this fall (DD 5, DS 7).  We're thinking of dividing/conquering in the morning w/rides specific to each child at each of the parks (the kids have different nausea limits and interests) and then walking around as a family after lunch.  If my husband has his own MDE account, can we book FPs at the same time at the 60 day mark?  For example, at MK, he'd be booking 7DMT, Space Mountain, etc. for himself and our son, and I'd be booking Enchanted Tales w/Belle, etc., for me and our daughter.  For the afternoon rides, I'd book all 4 of ours together.  (This is all hoping that the times we want are available).

Just wanted to see if we could use 2 computers and 2 separate accounts at the same time to book our FPs for the times when we plan on being separated.  Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> Just checking to see if this is allowed....
> 
> We're headed to MK this October w/our 2 kids this fall (DD 5, DS 7).  We're thinking of dividing/conquering in the morning w/rides specific to each child at each of the parks (the kids have different nausea limits and interests) and then walking around as a family after lunch.  If my husband has his own MDE account, can we book FPs at the same time at the 60 day mark?  For example, at MK, he'd be booking 7DMT, Space Mountain, etc. for himself and our son, and I'd be booking Enchanted Tales w/Belle, etc., for me and our daughter.  For the afternoon rides, I'd book all 4 of ours together.  (This is all hoping that the times we want are available).
> 
> Just wanted to see if we could use 2 computers and 2 separate accounts at the same time to book our FPs for the times when we plan on being separated.  Thank you!


You can use 2 computers but you don’t need 2 MDX accounts. If he doesn’t have his own MDX, then he should just use yours. Easier and no linking involved.


----------



## Good&Plenty

hiroMYhero said:


> You can use 2 computers but you don’t need 2 MDX accounts. If he doesn’t have his own MDX, then he should just use yours. Easier and no linking involved.



Thank you for the fast response! I didn't realize that we could simultaneously be logged in at the same time.  Thanks again.


----------



## ArielSRL

Good&Plenty said:


> Thank you for the fast response! I didn't realize that we could simultaneously be logged in at the same time.  Thanks again.


I do all ours so I don't have two people logged into my account at the same time, but I do book us split FPs....ie my DH and oldest for Pooh and my youngest and myself for 7DMT. You don't have to have two people doing it to accomplish that. Just an fyi.


----------



## Good&Plenty

ArielSRL said:


> I do all ours so I don't have two people logged into my account at the same time, but I do book us split FPs....ie my DH and oldest for Pooh and my youngest and myself for 7DMT. You don't have to have two people doing it to accomplish that. Just an fyi.



Thanks.  I was just thinking of having us use 2 computers/accounts in case it makes a difference in the time to obtain some of the more popular FPs in the first place, if that makes sense.  As soon as our clock started, I'd try and get FEA, and my husband would set his sights for FOP, and we'd go from there. Maybe a few minutes lag wouldn't make a difference?


----------



## ArielSRL

Good&Plenty said:


> Thanks.  I was just thinking of having us use 2 computers/accounts in case it makes a difference in the time to obtain some of the more popular FPs in the first place, if that makes sense.  As soon as our clock started, I'd try and get FEA, and my husband would set his sights for FOP, and we'd go from there. Maybe a few minutes lag wouldn't make a difference?


I know some people do use this strategy and I'm sure it is fine to do. I was more thinking you just wanted to use the strategy for the split FPs.


----------



## Good&Plenty

ArielSRL said:


> I know some people do use this strategy and I'm sure it is fine to do. I was more thinking you just wanted to use the strategy for the split FPs.



Thanks!  Glad to know that it's okay to do.


----------



## CarolynFH

ChadW22 said:


> My family of 5 and I have an split-stay trip planned. We wanted to try out renting DVC rooms. Our first 3 days are at Old Key West (only resort they had available at the time due to waiting to long to book) and the next 7 are at a resort booked through Disney. Initially I wasn’t sure if I was able to get off work for the first portion plus in order to book Old Key West we were told a max of 4 people is all they allowed. I am able to to go the entire trip now. My Fast Pass question is, will it be an issue and how am i able to book fastpass reservations 60 days out for 5 people the first 3 days with only 4 people on the reservation? We purchased tickets through Tickets At Work, a corporate benefits site, not through a Disney package because we got 7 day hopper for 5 day price. I have only purchased a package with tickets with my resort stay the last 4 years. I have never used tickets from another source. Can I link them now and then the 14-day period to use them starts after the initial day's park admittance, right? If I link these third party tickets to my account will it still let us book 60 days out for any of us, especially me since I am not listed on a resort reservation until the 4th day? Or if they are third party tickets, do they make you wait to reserve 30 days out? I hope this makes sense. I am concerned I will not be able to book the fast passes I really want for our first two days, AK and HS.



Sorry to be the bearer of potential bad tidings, but:  You really need to add yourself to the OKW reservation, if you’re going to be staying there. Disney is pretty firm with occupancy limits, and I’ve heard of more than one group being asked to leave the property because they tried to sneak in more guests than allowed. Booking FPs is not the only problem you might encounter if your name is not on the reservation. What about room keys, Magical Express, magic Bands? Contact the owner or rental agency ASAP.


----------



## Amy M

So what are my chances of being able to score a 4th FP for meeting Mickey at Town Square Theater in July?  I don't want to use one of my advance FPs for that and I was planning to rope drop other attractions.   We have never met Mickey at this location, so I was hoping to work it in this trip if the lines aren't too bad.


----------



## JETSDAD

Amy M said:


> So what are my chances of being able to score a 4th FP for meeting Mickey at Town Square Theater in July?  I don't want to use one of my advance FPs for that and I was planning to rope drop other attractions.   We have never met Mickey at this location, so I was hoping to work it in this trip if the lines aren't too bad.


It shouldn't be too difficult especially after he stops talking.


----------



## ArielSRL

Amy M said:


> So what are my chances of being able to score a 4th FP for meeting Mickey at Town Square Theater in July?  I don't want to use one of my advance FPs for that and I was planning to rope drop other attractions.   We have never met Mickey at this location, so I was hoping to work it in this trip if the lines aren't too bad.


So I checked for awhile, in March, before I made our FPs and it was impossible. I checked and checked and checked. But, I am hoping that was all because of the fact that he was gearing up to not talk anymore. I am really hoping it will be easier to grab one after he stops. But only time will tell.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Its only giving me 30 day vs. 60 days and its too late to call.. staying on dvc points, why is this doing this and anyway to fix vs. waiting to call in the morning?  I am freaking out a bit... thanks, KIM


----------



## JETSDAD

Kim Gillihan said:


> Its only giving me 30 day vs. 60 days and its too late to call.. staying on dvc points, why is this doing this and anyway to fix vs. waiting to call in the morning?  I am freaking out a bit... thanks, KIM


It will only show 30 days until you are at your 60 and then it will open up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kim Gillihan said:


> Its only giving me 30 day vs. 60 days and its too late to call.. staying on dvc points, why is this doing this and anyway to fix vs. waiting to call in the morning?  I am freaking out a bit... thanks, KIM


What is your check-in date? Your 60-day window opens when you are exactly 60 days out from check-in at 7:00a.


----------



## Newcastle

My FP+ window opens on Sunday.  I am primarily focusing on booking FoP twice and the new coaster and saucer ride in Toy Story Land, before I worry about booking anything else.  They way our schedule is looking at the moment, we have both HS and AK booked earlier (day 3/4) and later (day 9/10) in the trip.  In terms of strategy, should we try to book the earlier days first and maybe assume that the later days will be fairly open in terms of availability OR book the later days first assuming availability will be close to a sure thing (although I recognize nothing is truly a "sure thing") and then take a chance at trying to go back and schedule the rides for the earlier days.  I don't know if I explained that particularly well but hopefully some of the more experienced posters on here will understand .


----------



## Cluelyss

Newcastle said:


> My FP+ window opens on Sunday.  I am primarily focusing on booking FoP twice and the new coaster and saucer ride in Toy Story Land, before I worry about booking anything else.  They way our schedule is looking at the moment, we have both HS and AK booked earlier (day 3/4) and later (day 9/10) in the trip.  In terms of strategy, should we try to book the earlier days first and maybe assume that the later days will be fairly open in terms of availability OR book the later days first assuming availability will be close to a sure thing (although I recognize nothing is truly a "sure thing") and then take a chance at trying to go back and schedule the rides for the earlier days.  I don't know if I explained that particularly well but hopefully some of the more experienced posters on here will understand .


Are you doing this yourself or can you have someone else do one set of days while you simultaneously do the others?

If you’re on your own, I think you’re safe to start with the early days but be prepared to move immediately to the later days of you strike out. Not many folks do trips of that duration, so those dates should be readily available.

All TSL FPs are still available for 7/1 and beyond as of this morning, and most reports on FOP have shown it available starting on day 3.


----------



## Newcastle

Cluelyss said:


> Are you doing this yourself or can you have someone else do one set of days while you simultaneously do the others?
> 
> If you’re on your own, I think you’re safe to start with the early days but be prepared to move immediately to the later days of you strike out. Not many folks do trips of that duration, so those dates should be readily available.
> 
> All TSL FPs are still available for 7/1 and beyond as of this morning, and most reports on FOP have shown it available starting on day 3.


Thank you so much for your input Cluelyss!   Unfortunately, it’s just me, myself and I who will be doing the booking.   I was leaning towards the approach you suggested so thank you very much for that.   We have decided this year to visit the parks later in the day so hopefully that will help as well in terms of the FP+ availability. Thanks again!


----------



## Cluelyss

Newcastle said:


> Thank you so much for your input Cluelyss!   Unfortunately, it’s just me, myself and I who will be doing the booking.   I was leaning towards the approach you suggested so thank you very much for that.   We have decided this year to visit the parks later in the day so hopefully that will help as well in terms of the FP+ availability. Thanks again!


Good luck!


----------



## Newcastle

Cluelyss said:


> Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Trinity88

I read the FAQ on split stays but I’m not sure I understand how FPs are going to work for me. We are staying at the Beach Club for 7 nights. The first night is a room only reservation with no tickets. The next 6 nights are a package with free dining and 6 day park hoppers. We couldn’t get a free dining room the first night as none were available. The lady on the phone told me that when I check in for the first reservation, ask if they can activate my tickets. If they can’t, guest services at whatever park we want to visit that day will be able to. But does this mean we can’t book any FPs for our first day? Or just that we can’t book them until 60 days before our package stay? We will only be booking FPs for 6 days total (the number of tickets we have) but want one of them to be the first day when we have the room only reservation.


----------



## mesaboy2

Trinity88 said:


> I read the FAQ on split stays but I’m not sure I understand how FPs are going to work for me. We are staying at the Beach Club for 7 nights. The first night is a room only reservation with no tickets. The next 6 nights are a package with free dining and 6 day park hoppers. We couldn’t get a free dining room the first night as none were available. The lady on the phone told me that when I check in for the first reservation, ask if they can activate my tickets. If they can’t, guest services at whatever park we want to visit that day will be able to. *But does this mean we can’t book any FPs for our first day?* Or just that we can’t book them until 60 days before our package stay? We will only be booking FPs for 6 days total (the number of tickets we have) but want one of them to be the first day when we have the room only reservation.



Yes.  The applicable portion from the Split Stays post:


mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The 60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. *FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.*



Additionally, from the Booking Windows post:


mesaboy2 said:


> - For purposes of booking FPs, tickets bought as part of a Disney room/ticket package behave differently than tickets bought separately. This distinction has major implications for booking FPs in some situations. Put simply, *package tickets are not valid for any dates prior to the room check-in date*. Tickets bought separately are valid immediately. *It is never advantageous to have package tickets if a guest will be at Disney before their package starts.* Additionally, package tickets complicate FP booking scenarios where two linked groups arrive on separate dates.


----------



## DJFan88

I just booked a 9 day trip worth on Friday, and I had no problems getting whatever I wanted, and then with tweeking after original bookings got everything how I wanted. I cannot stress the importance of the tweeking process. I will note that I did not need FOP until Midway through trip, but it was wide open. I also had no trouble on the Toy Story stuff(TSM and Alien) on the opening week.
I booked in order of hard to get, bopping around on FP days like nobody's business! The sight makes it easy, often just booking one ride here and there and going back later to tweak.
The Hardest Ride to Tweek later Was FEA!  Mornings went quick, but afternoons were still available, and this was for Day 9! (July 5). But if you keep refreshing and tweeking, trying different combos, the system worked great.
I got alot of good FPs last trip by doing that while in lines for additional FPs. Even do this with ADRs if you don't know where your going, we'd see what's available then choose and hop on that bus. Then I was able to tweak an Olivia's we got while on the bus so we didn't have a wait from the original ADR grab just a few minutes earlier.


----------



## DJFan88

Ok, so I just on July 4, and FOP could be booked from 12:20 on.  It's an Early entree day and I have a Navi booked earlier, and thinking I should grab this and do Navi early instead of the other way around. I have both earlier in the week.


----------



## Newcastle

I just wanted to check back in to say that I booked our FPs this morning  and the only one for which availability seemed to be limited for the early part of our stay was SDD at HS.   I was online right at 7 AM and it was the second ride that I tried to book.  I booked it for the 4th day of our trip and the earliest available was 9:05 pm.   I did go back and check a few times to see if maybe I had made a mistake but 9:05 was the earliest available. I used the technique of going back and modifying as mentioned by DJFan88 above  and this worked very well to adjust a few of the times that I wasn’t initially happy with.  All things considered, it was pretty easy and I had no problem getting the two FoP FPs that I was hoping to get.


----------



## DJFan88

Newcastle said:


> I just wanted to check back in to say that I booked our FPs this morning  and the only one for which availability seemed to be limited for the early part of our stay was SDD at HS.   I was online right at 7 AM and it was the second ride that I tried to book.  I booked it for the 4th day of our trip and the earliest available was 9:05 pm.   I did go back and check a few times to see if maybe I had made a mistake but 9:05 was the earliest available. I used the technique of going back and modifying as mentioned by DJFan88 above  and this worked very well to adjust a few of the times that I wasn’t initially happy with.  All things considered, it was pretty easy and I had no problem getting the two FoP FPs that I was hoping to get.



This time is great, as I'm assuming you will be utilizing the 7-8 am morning extra hours, and you will probably be able to squeeze in something other than Toy story stuff after you initially hit something like TSM upon opening. It will be nice to know you have that then.  If your FPs are too early, your not utilizing the time early before things start getting packed.


----------



## dbavis

i'm posting this so that you guys can tell me what i'm missing.  we go to WDW just about every year so reserving fastpasses isn't new to me.  for our trip this year, we're staying at the CR 6/22 - 6/24, doing a cruise 6/24 - 6/29, and then staying at WL 6/29 - 7/6.  i booked fastpasses for 6/23 last week.  i was expecting the fastpass window for 6/29 - 7/6 to open tomorrow morning at 7:00am.  I was just poking around in MDE for the heck of it and realized that i could select the 6/29 - 7/6 dates to make fastpasses.  I went ahead and did it, because i could, but i'm not sure i understand why.  I'm kinda concerned that, if this is some sort of glitch in the site, i could end up loosing the fastpasses.  what am i missing?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dbavis said:


> i'm posting this so that you guys can tell me what i'm missing.  we go to WDW just about every year so reserving fastpasses isn't new to me.  for our trip this year, we're staying at the CR 6/22 - 6/24, doing a cruise 6/24 - 6/29, and then staying at WL 6/29 - 7/6.  i booked fastpasses for 6/23 last week.  i was expecting the fastpass window for 6/29 - 7/6 to open tomorrow morning at 7:00am.  I was just poking around in MDE for the heck of it and realized that i could select the 6/29 - 7/6 dates to make fastpasses.  I went ahead and did it, because i could, but i'm not sure i understand why.  I'm kinda concerned that, if this is some sort of glitch in the site, i could end up loosing the fastpasses.  what am i missing?


It’s because the “rolling window” from Stay#1 met up with your window for Stay#2 and opened it one day early. 

It’s explained in the Split Stay section. It’s a nice little perk.


----------



## dbavis

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s because the “rolling window” from Stay#1 met up with your window for Stay#2 and opened it one day early.
> 
> It’s explained in the Split Stay section. It’s a nice little perk.


interesting.  so i could have booked these dates even earlier than today?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dbavis said:


> interesting.  so i could have booked these dates even earlier than today?


You could have booked at 7:00a this morning but not any earlier because your Stay#1 rolled into today at 7a and automatically opened Stay#2.


----------



## dbavis

hiroMYhero said:


> You could have booked at 7:00a this morning but not any earlier because your Stay#1 rolled into today at 7a and automatically opened Stay#2.


for education purposes, what made stay #1 roll into stay #2 this morning?  i thought that they'd be handled as separate 60+10 windows because of the days in between.  i just looked at the split stay section but, if i'm seeing it correctly, it looks like that only talks about contiguous stays.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Stay#1 FP booking opens for check-in through checkout. Window begins rolling with each day beyond the checkout day making it a super long Stay#1 that eventually meets up with Stay#2, if Stay#2’s dates are within 60 days of Stay#1.

This window continually rolls even when you are in your WDW resort room. It only stops when you checkout of your resort. If you had another stay (offsite) within that rolled window, you could have booked all your FPs.

The “rolling window into Stay#2” was reported by @AngiTN for the majority of her onsite stays. It was how the one day early open for Stay#2 was discovered!


----------



## dbavis

thanks for explaining.  i was hoping to snag FPs for slinky dog for the 30th but they were gone (as well as swirling saucers).  it'll still be interesting to see what that place is like on opening day.


----------



## 123SA

Fastpass Expectations  


My Disney trips are usually at the end of August or early September, but this year I will be going during a much more crowded time period.
Aug 4 - Aug 16.  

Assuming I am on-line at 7am on my 60 day window,

1.  Is it likely I will get a fastpass for FOP on days 5 and 7 of my trip?

2.  Fastpass for Slinky on days 4 and 8 on my trip?

3. Day 2 of my trip, book morning fastpasses (930,1030, 1130) for Space, BTMR, Splash? 

Thanks


----------



## DJFan88

dbavis said:


> thanks for explaining.  i was hoping to snag FPs for slinky dog for the 30th but they were gone (as well as swirling saucers).  it'll still be interesting to see what that place is like on opening day.



That's why we're steering clear that day, going on Monday and Tuesday instead.  Hopefully will take a little pressure off the other parks that day.



123SA said:


> Fastpass Expectations
> 
> 
> My Disney trips are usually at the end of August or early September, but this year I will be going during a much more crowded time period.
> Aug 4 - Aug 16.
> 
> Assuming I am on-line at 7am on my 60 day window,
> 
> 1.  Is it likely I will get a fastpass for FOP on days 5 and 7 of my trip?
> 
> 2.  Fastpass for Slinky on days 4 and 8 on my trip?
> 
> 3. Day 2 of my trip, book morning fastpasses (930,1030, 1130) for Space, BTMR, Splash?
> 
> Thanks



1) Yes

2) Don't know, apparently that's the harder one, the others would've been fine, but same tier.  That will be your first priority, followed by FOP, and if FEA wanted.

3) Yes


----------



## dbavis

DJFan88 said:


> That's why we're steering clear that day, going on Monday and Tuesday instead.  Hopefully will take a little pressure off the other parks that day.



Yeah.  We will go to MK for the first part of the day on the 30th.  We have dinner plans at 50s Prime Time so I figured we'll just see what the park is like at that point.  I got FPs for slinky dog for the 3rd at noon.


----------



## Amy M

On both of our MK days we have 8:00 breakfast reservations. Those are also extra early morning magic mornings. Will it be a problem rope dropping Peter Pan with this event going on. We will already be in Fantasyland before the park opens, so I don't anticipate a problem, just wondering if anyone has any experience with this.  I would like to use my FPs for other attractions that day if possible.


----------



## Spintopbeach

I am booking Peter Pan at 9 and 7 dwarves at 10; at 10 can I try and get an Epcot FastPass for afternoon or do I have to use all 3 at mk?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Spintopbeach said:


> I am booking Peter Pan at 9 and 7 dwarves at 10; at 10 can I try and get an Epcot FastPass for afternoon or do I have to use all 3 at mk?


Do this:
Book 2 FPs for MK 
Peter at 9 and book FP#3 for Epcot as soon as you enter PP’s FP line.
7D for 10a.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for park hopping tips.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Question about booking FP after using the first 3-- let's say I use the first three in HS and then want to hop to AK. Let's say, just for fun, I'm looking and am able to snag FOP for late in the evening. Does that mean I can't book another FP all afternoon? Can you have more than one FP at a time after the 1st 3? I'm used to MaxPass in DL where you just have to wait a certain amount of time before you can book another.


----------



## mesaboy2

donaldanddaisy said:


> Question about booking FP after using the first 3-- let's say I use the first three in HS and then want to hop to AK. Let's say, just for fun, I'm looking and am able to snag FOP for late in the evening. Does that mean I can't book another FP all afternoon? Can you have more than one FP at a time after the 1st 3? I'm used to MaxPass in DL where you just have to wait a certain amount of time before you can book another.



Only one at a time after the first three.


----------



## 123SA

Booking Question

My daughter has off from school on Fastpass booking day, so I'll have another pair of hands.  My party of 5 are all in my MDE account.  Is it possible for her to log into my MDE simultaneously on another laptop and book fastpasses on different days than me?   She tries to get the Slinky FP on days 2 & 7, while I try to get FOP on days 4 & 6?

Or could she book using the MDE app, while I book using my laptop?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> Or could she book using the MDE app, while I book using my laptop?


Yes. Either option works - allow her to choose whichever is easiest for her.


----------



## 123SA

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Either option works - allow her to choose whichever is easiest for her.



This is good news!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Paul Rodgers

Is there a thread of info somewhere to find specifics on the logistics of not booking all advance FPs and then using one or two and then booking and park hopping for the 3rd+ day of?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Paul Rodgers said:


> Is there a thread of info somewhere to find specifics on the logistics of not booking all advance FPs and then using one or two and then booking and park hopping for the 3rd+ day of?



Sure is!  Here you go:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...l-tier-1-booking-cl-fp-trial-program.3538258/


----------



## Alison_in_Wonderland

What are the chances of finding a 7DMT for Saturday? I have a FP for 6:40, but am hoping to modify and find one for earlier in the day so I can get additional FPs before 6:40. Is this just a pipe dream?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Alison_in_Wonderland said:


> What are the chances of finding a 7DMT for Saturday? I have a FP for 6:40, but am hoping to modify and find one for earlier in the day so I can get additional FPs before 6:40. Is this just a pipe dream?



If it’s just for a party of 1 then no, it’s not a pipe dream at all. 

It will take some patience and a lot of refreshing, but beginning Friday night try to modify your 7DMT FP for an earlier time.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

I never had problems with fast pass before but I am doing summer for the first time so I have a question

Since FOP is the hardest one to get, do you automatically skip your first few days and go straight to the day you plan on doing animal kingdom to book first? Risking alot of other fast passes, and days in the process?

Or do you continue to just go day by day until you reach AK day and then book fast passes for the day


----------



## dnllmz

ITALIANNYC said:


> I never had problems with fast pass before but I am doing summer for the first time so I have a question
> 
> Since FOP is the hardest one to get, do you automatically skip your first few days and go straight to the day you plan on doing animal kingdom to book first? Risking alot of other fast passes, and days in the process?
> 
> Or do you continue to just go day by day until you reach AK day and then book fast passes for the day



Yes I immediately went to my AK day and did FOP, then my HS for slinky dog, then MK days for 7dmt, then the tier 1 for Epcot, and then I go back to all my days and fill in with the rest of the fast passes that I want or what's available.  I have done this the last 3 trips and it seems to work well.  This last time the system went down on me when I wasn't finished all my fast passes but I didn't panic because all the really important ones were done.  I was able to get the rest I needed a couple of hours later.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ITALIANNYC said:


> Since FOP is the hardest one to get, do you automatically skip your first few days and go straight to the day you plan on doing animal kingdom to book first?


It’s better to risk the lower priority rides than to totally miss out on FoP.

Book in order of priority by skipping around and then fill in all your park days.


----------



## Kai Rose

We have a trip planned in 28 days, but there is a possibility we may have to postpone because of a family illness. I had a difficult time getting FOP fastpasses and had to rearrange our days to get a 7pm fastpass on our last day. If we have to move our trip up 30 days, am I going to have any chance of getting another FOP fastpass? I am hoping that the trouble was because we are going Memorial Day week. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## abmitch01

DBF likes to sleep in, I'm at the park at rope drop. Is there anyway I can use his fast passes if he is not in the park? I'm pretty sure the answer will be no, lol.


----------



## mesaboy2

abmitch01 said:


> DBF likes to sleep in, I'm at the park at rope drop. Is there anyway I can use his fast passes if he is not in the park? *I'm pretty sure the answer will be no*, lol.



Yeah, no.


----------



## Larry Flannery

I have 2 reservations over lapping 5 days.  This sucks, I will cancel one as soon as work clears which dates I can have, it may be after FP+ scheduling is available.
Here is the questions.

1. Are FP+ tied to resort/ticket reservations?

2. If I schedule the FP+ on the 5 overlapping days I know we will be there, would it matter which resort/ticket reservation I cancelled?

Hoping I can do this without having to duplicate and/or find FP+ for both reservations.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Larry Flannery said:


> I have 2 reservations over lapping 5 days.  This sucks, I will cancel one as soon as work clears which dates I can have, it may be after FP+ scheduling is available.
> Here is the questions.
> 
> 1. Are FP+ tied to resort/ticket reservations?
> 
> 2. If I schedule the FP+ on the 5 overlapping days I know we will be there, would it matter which resort/ticket reservation I cancelled?
> 
> Hoping I can do this without having to duplicate and/or find FP+ for both reservations.


You’ll be fine. It’s the tickets that keep the FPs intact.


----------



## 123SA

Check in date 8/4 at Disney Resort, for 13 nights
i have tickets for DAH on 8/4 (will not use park ticket that day), I'll link the tickets, I haven't yet
I have 10 day park hoppers

 my FP booking day in June 5

on June 5th, can I book FP+ for 11 days?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Deb & Bill

123SA said:


> Check in date 8/4 at Disney Resort, for 13 nights
> i have tickets for DAH on 8/4 (will not use park ticket that day), I'll link the tickets, I haven't yet
> I have 10 day park hoppers
> 
> my FP booking day in June 5
> 
> on June 5th, can I book FP+ for 11 days?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Second post on this thread says you are limited to ten days.


----------



## elmo2wdw

Ok, I understand the 60 days out and have my selections ready for when the window opens, but what I am not sure about is do I start with day 1 of my trip or go right to day 4 and 5 which are my AK and HS days?  Should I start on the days with the harder to get FP+ or do I have to go in order?  I hope this make sense!


----------



## mesaboy2

elmo2wdw said:


> Ok, I understand the 60 days out and have my selections ready for when the window opens, but what I am not sure about is do I start with day 1 of my trip or go right to day 4 and 5 which are my AK and HS days?  Should I start on the days with the harder to get FP+ or do I have to go in order?  I hope this make sense!





mesaboy2 said:


> - *One recommended booking strategy is to schedule the hardest-to-get FPs on each day* (Avatar Flight Of Passage, Frozen Ever After, Seven Dwarves Mine Train, etc.) before anything else. For example, schedule only FOP on Day 7, only FEA on Day 6, then return to those days later to fill in your schedule with the easier-to-get FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> Check in date 8/4 at Disney Resort, for 13 nights
> i have tickets for DAH on 8/4 (will not use park ticket that day), I'll link the tickets, I haven't yet
> I have 10 day park hoppers
> 
> my FP booking day in June 5
> 
> on June 5th, can I book FP+ for 11 days?
> 
> Thanks for your help


You can book for all 11 days. The FP System is allowing up to 14 days of FPs within the first 14 days of long stays.


----------



## Larry Flannery

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be fine. It’s the tickets that keep the FPs intact.


Thank you....This helps me tremendously.


----------



## Larry Flannery

hiroMYhero said:


> You can book for all 11 days. The FP System is allowing up to 14 days of FPs within the first 14 days of long stays.


So even if you only have 10 day tickets you can book for all 11 to 14 day resort stay? Or are you limited to only 10 days of fastpass booking?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Larry Flannery said:


> So even if you only have 10 day tickets you can book for all 11 to 14 day resort stay? Or are you limited to only 10 days of fastpass booking?


Limited to # of ticket entitlements.

Last year people booked all regular FP days and then booked for the Party day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Larry Flannery said:


> So even if you only have 10 day tickets you can book for all 11 to 14 day resort stay? Or are you limited to only 10 days of fastpass booking?



You are limited to the number of days you have on your ticket.   But you could spread the days out over the entire 14 days of your resort stay - ie skip days 3, 8, 10 and 11 or something similar.


----------



## Larry Flannery

Party Day?


----------



## Larry Flannery

Thanks hiro and kat,  You guys should do private Disney planning for us that feel a little overwhelmed and under informed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Larry Flannery said:


> Party Day?


Sorry. I confused you with the person going to a party...


----------



## dbavis

i think you answered my question but let me ask anyway to be sure... i have 7-day park hoppers for our upcoming trip and i had already selected FPs for all 7 days.  Today I purchased tickets for Disney After Hours.  Can I book FPs for that DAH day now as well on top of the 7 days from my original tickets?  Those FPs would have to start after 7:00pm, obviously, since i'm not going to use an entitlement off of the PH tickets to enter before that time.


----------



## oddjob701

I have a quick question please correct me if I am wrong. I am going on a trip from Aug 1st-Aug17th. I currently have 10 day park hopper plus and intend on upgrading to an annual pass when I arrive. I also have one night onsite planned on Aug 6th. It is my understanding that currently on June 7th I will be able to book the fast passes for Aug 6th and then June 8th I will be able to book the fast passes for Aug 7th and so on. 1) Is that correct? 2) Will I be able to book fast passes 30 days out for the Aug 1st-6th portion if I have already booked 10 days worth of fastpass or will I just have to wait until arrival/upgrade to annual pass to see what I can get?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dbavis said:


> Can I book FPs for that DAH day now as well on top of the 7 days from my original tickets? Those FPs would have to start after 7:00pm, obviously, since i'm not going to use an entitlement off of the PH tickets to enter before that time.


Yes. Link your DAH ticket and it should allow you to book FPs for that specific day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

oddjob701 said:


> I have a quick question please correct me if I am wrong. I am going on a trip from Aug 1st-Aug17th. I currently have 10 day park hopper plus and intend on upgrading to an annual pass when I arrive. I also have one night onsite planned on Aug 6th. It is my understanding that currently on June 7th I will be able to book the fast passes for Aug 6th and then June 8th I will be able to book the fast passes for Aug 7th and so on. 1) Is that correct? 2) Will I be able to book fast passes 30 days out for the Aug 1st-6th portion if I have already booked 10 days worth of fastpass or will I just have to wait until arrival/upgrade to annual pass to see what I can get?


60 days before August 6th you can book for all offsite park days Aug 1-5 and for onsite days Aug 6 and 7.

Then 60 days out from any other park day you can book FPs until you reach your 10-day limit.

Whenever a person has an onsite stay or is linked to a person with an onsite stay, they have a 60-day window...they never deal with a 30-day window.


----------



## oddjob701

hiroMYhero said:


> 60 days before August 6th you can book for all offsite park days Aug 1-5 and for onsite days Aug 6 and 7.
> 
> Then 60 days out from any other park day you can book FPs until you reach your 10-day limit.
> 
> Whenever a person has an onsite stay or is linked to a person with an onsite stay, they have a 60-day window...they never deal with a 30-day window.



OK perfect thank you!


----------



## Larry Flannery

hiroMYhero said:


> Sorry. I confused you with the person going to a party...


Speaking of Parties...
Mickeys not so Scary Halloween Party.
I hear generally admissions start as early as 4......and your can reserve fastpasses with this ticket lets just say 3:30-4:30-5:30
Say I have park tickets to MK that day open 9am to 6pm........I have 3 fastpasses for 11:00-12:00-1:00
Do I know have have 6 legal scheduled fastpasses for my day at MK?


----------



## mesaboy2

Larry Flannery said:


> Speaking of Parties...
> Mickeys not so Scary Halloween Party.
> I hear generally admissions start as early as 4......and your can reserve fastpasses with this ticket lets just say 3:30-4:30-5:30
> Say I have park tickets to MK that day open 9am to 6pm........I have 3 fastpasses for 11:00-12:00-1:00
> Do I know have have 6 legal scheduled fastpasses for my day at MK?



No, sorry.  Maximum of three prebooked FPs per day, assuming no club-level pilot program in play.


----------



## DSLF

Hello! I have a question about whether fastpasses are linked to a person or a ticket. My situation is that I have a Canadian ticket voucher from awhile back. I will link it to me in MDE and use it to book my fastpasses at 60 days out. But it is only for 7 days and I will need an 8 day plus hopper ticket like the rest of my family for the trip. And since I have read that some people have not been able to upgrade the Canadian tickets, I may have to buy a separate new ticket after I arrive. If I add the new ticket after I buy it at the Park can I transfer my fastpasses to the new ticket? What happens to the unused Canadian voucher/ticket in my MDE account? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DSLF said:


> If I add the new ticket after I buy it at the Park can I transfer my fastpasses to the new ticket?


FPs are linked to your MDX account based on the # of ticket entitlements that are linked to your MDX account.

It doesn’t matter how many tickets or which ticket you use to enter the parks, the FPs remain linked to your account.

If you don’t want to use your Canadian ticket voucher that isn’t yet activated, it just sits in your MDX account until you decide to activate it and use it for park entry.


----------



## Larry Flannery

mesaboy2 said:


> No, sorry.  Maximum of three prebooked FPs per day, assuming no club-level pilot program in play.


Can you book fastpasses ahead with only Halloween tickets and if so what is the window to book, 4-7?  Since nothing after 7.


----------



## DSLF

hiroMYhero said:


> FPs are linked to your MDX account based on the # of ticket entitlements that are linked to your MDX account.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how many tickets or which ticket you use to enter the parks, the FPs remain linked to your account.
> 
> If you don’t want to use your Canadian ticket voucher that isn’t yet activated, it just sits in your MDX account until you decide to activate it and use it for park entry.



Thanks so much!!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Larry Flannery said:


> Can you book fastpasses ahead with only Halloween tickets and if so what is the window to book, 4-7?  Since nothing after 7.


It would be between 4 and 6. Regular park hours end at 6:00p on Party nights.


----------



## Mamiamjo

With the Toy Story Land opening in less than 60 days, has anyone commented on  availability of getting FP+ for the new Slinky Dog or Alien Saucer rides?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mamiamjo said:


> With the Toy Story Land opening in less than 60 days, has anyone commented on  availability of getting FP+ for the new Slinky Dog or Alien Saucer rides?



There has been some pretty good discussion going on in this recent thread:  60 day + bookings at Toy Story Land


----------



## jneen277

I have a question about booking FPs for all parties linked to MDE. I'm going with my entire immediate family (9 of us). My MDE "controls" me and my parents, my brother's MDE controls him, his wife and their two kids and my sister's MDE controls her and her husband. 

Yesterday we were curious about which FPs would be available at 60 days so my brother pulled up his account and walked through the steps and it said my sister and her husband would need tickets linked or we'd need to buy them. They do have tickets linked, they are staying onsite and check in on 8/23, a few days before the rest of us arrive. They booked a room/ticket package and they have park hopper tickets. (Her FP window would open 6/24). She checks out on 8/25. 

We have a throwaway reservation at the campsites beginning 8/26 (we are all linked to that confirmation), so our 60+2 would open on 6/27. The rest of us all have different types of tickets linked on the account (2 day tickets, comped tickets, 1 day tickets, etc), and we booked EMM for MK our day since we're not doing the Halloween party. My brother is in charge of booking FPs 6/27 for all of us. My main question is, is he going to have a hard time with sis/BIL when he goes to make selections that morning? Will we all show up for him since we're all on the campsite reservation? 

I hope this isn't too confusing, I will gladly clarify anything. Thank you guys!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jneen277 said:


> My main question is, is he going to have a hard time with sis/BIL when he goes to make selections that morning?


It’ll be fine because the sister’s package window has already opened before the FP guy books the FPs.

In the OP of this thread, it explains packages and what you see and don’t see before the window opens.


----------



## jneen277

Thank you! I’ll make sure everyone knows!


----------



## diana13

Sorry if this has been asked but can't find answer using my cell while here at Disney now... I have 14 nights booked onsite in July and shows in mde.m my 60 day window just opened and seems it limited me to 10 days of fp..does it now let you for all days onsite regardless?


----------



## doconeill

diana13 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but can't find answer using my cell while here at Disney now... I have 14 nights booked onsite in July and shows in mde.m my 60 day window just opened and seems it limited me to 10 days of fp..does it now let you for all days onsite regardless?



You are limited to the number of days on your tickets for how many days of Fastpass+ selections you can make. If you only have 10 days worth of tickets, then you are limited to 10. You can book any 10 days within the 14 of your reservation.

Aside from that, we'd need more details - what you have for tickets, split stay, etc.


----------



## diana13

doconeill said:


> You are limited to the number of days on your tickets for how many days of Fastpass+ selections you can make. If you only have 10 days worth of tickets, then you are limited to 10. You can book any 10 days within the 14 of your reservation.
> 
> Aside from that, we'd need more details - what you have for tickets, split stay, etc.



Sorry forgot to add we both have AP. There are two of us with aps on reservation for 14 nights onsite showing on mde for month of July.


----------



## doconeill

diana13 said:


> Sorry forgot to add we both have AP. There are two of us with aps on reservation for 14 nights onsite showing on mde for month of July.



You mentioned in the OP that you are at Disney now...do you have Fastpasses selected for your current trip? There is a total max I believe of 14 outstanding days...


----------



## diana13

doconeill said:


> You mentioned in the OP that you are at Disney now...do you have Fastpasses selected for your current trip? There is a total max I believe of 14 outstanding days...



Yes we do. We have 5 more days of fp for this trip. Ah, that might be issue.
Thx!


----------



## Good&Plenty

We decided to extend our trip by adding 2 days to the front (Hotel is DoubleTree at Disney Springs).  Since the rates have gone up since we've booked, we weren't able to add 2 days to our existing reservation and had to make a separate reservation at the same hotel.

- Does that count as 2 contiguous RO stays, meaning that our 60 day window opens on 10/13? The dates are (Reservation 1) 10/13 to 10/15 and (Reservation 2) 10/15 to 10/20.

- We will be buying 5 day tickets since our park days will be Monday through Friday.

I am a little confused how the MDX account will "know" we aren't going to any parks on the first 2 days of our trip (Saturday and Sunday) and will be starting 5 consecutive days at the park from Monday through Friday.   

If we link the tickets correctly, does the booking window open up on the first day of our hotel arrival, and it's up to us to select the 5 days that we go?  Sorry if this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Does the quoted reply below apply to the situation above (my post as well).  Sorry, was reading all of the previous pages and realized that my answer might be provided.



hiroMYhero said:


> Stay#1 FP booking opens for check-in through checkout. Window begins rolling with each day beyond the checkout day making it a super long Stay#1 that eventually meets up with Stay#2, if Stay#2’s dates are within 60 days of Stay#1.
> 
> This window continually rolls even when you are in your WDW resort room. It only stops when you checkout of your resort. If you had another stay (offsite) within that rolled window, you could have booked all your FPs.
> 
> The “rolling window into Stay#2” was reported by @AngiTN for the majority of her onsite stays. It was how the one day early open for Stay#2 was discovered!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> - Does that count as 2 contiguous RO stays, meaning that our 60 day window opens on 10/13? The dates are (Reservation 1) 10/13 to 10/15 and (Reservation 2) 10/15 to 10/20.


Yes. Onsite to onsite keeps the booking window open. You can book FPs for the # of ticket entitlements you have. MDX doesn’t know or care what your park days are until you actually book FPs for a park day.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Thank you very much.


----------



## 123SA

On a day MK closes at 10pm, what is that latest fast pass you can book?  Is it 9:00pm?  Or can you book 9:15pm slot, it just won't be good for a full hour.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> On a day MK closes at 10pm, what is that latest fast pass you can book?  Is it 9:00pm?  Or can you book 9:15pm slot, it just won't be good for a full hour.


It’s usually 9:30-10:00


----------



## skojo

Very confused on FP booking window. I have 2 Disney resort reservations.  From what I thought I understood is that I can book my FP’s for my complete stay if there are not gaps in the resort reservations.   Just read some recent post on here that have me confused though.  Not sure if I am understanding correctly but I think someone had issues booking for their complete stays when they had 2  resort reservations at Disney? 

I am booked 1 day at Pop, Oct 18, as I arrive in Orlando very late and it’s just to sleep and then heading over the next morning to our 9 day stay at the Poly Villas through a DVC member rental, Oct 19-28.  I purchased 9 days park tickets from Disney that I have linked to the reservations.  Will I be able to book my complete 9 days from my first reservation at Pop at 60 days on 8/19?  Or will I have to wait until my 60 days on 10/19 from my Poly stay to start booking my FP’s for my entire stay? 

Also confused about people posting booking FP’s at 61 days?  I’m so lost….. please help.


----------



## Amy M

skojo said:


> Very confused on FP booking window. I have 2 Disney resort reservations.  From what I thought I understood is that I can book my FP’s for my complete stay if there are not gaps in the resort reservations.   Just read some recent post on here that have me confused though.  Not sure if I am understanding correctly but I think someone had issues booking for their complete stays when they had 2  resort reservations at Disney?
> 
> I am booked 1 day at Pop, Oct 18, as I arrive in Orlando very late and it’s just to sleep and then heading over the next morning to our 9 day stay at the Poly Villas through a DVC member rental, Oct 20-28.  I purchased 9 days park tickets from Disney that I have linked to the reservations.  Will I be able to book my complete 9 days from my first reservation at Pop at 60 days on 8/19?  Or will I have to wait until my 60 days on 10/19 from my Poly stay to start booking my FP’s for my entire stay?
> 
> Also confused about people posting booking FP’s at 61 days?  I’m so lost….. please help.


I was able to book for my entire stay with 2 back to back reservations.  My FP booking window opened at 60 days out from my first reservation.


----------



## Cluelyss

skojo said:


> Very confused on FP booking window. I have 2 Disney resort reservations.  From what I thought I understood is that I can book my FP’s for my complete stay if there are not gaps in the resort reservations.   Just read some recent post on here that have me confused though.  Not sure if I am understanding correctly but I think someone had issues booking for their complete stays when they had 2  resort reservations at Disney?
> 
> I am booked 1 day at Pop, Oct 18, as I arrive in Orlando very late and it’s just to sleep and then heading over the next morning to our 9 day stay at the Poly Villas through a DVC member rental, Oct 20-28.  I purchased 9 days park tickets from Disney that I have linked to the reservations.  Will I be able to book my complete 9 days from my first reservation at Pop at 60 days on 8/19?  Or will I have to wait until my 60 days on 10/19 from my Poly stay to start booking my FP’s for my entire stay?
> 
> Also confused about people posting booking FP’s at 61 days?  I’m so lost….. please help.


Assuming the park tickets were purchased separately, you’ll be able to book both stays 60 days out from your first check in.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Is there any way to check FP for another park when you have selected a different park? We are planning on rope dropping AK and park hopping to Epcot. So we picked Epcot fp...but I am wondering if we should get AK FP for the morning then try for multiple at Epcot for the afternoon later. It would be Wed June 20th but I would like to get Navi and The Up show in the morning...is there a way to check and should I change?


----------



## scrappinginontario

I will be booking FPs for my cousin's family next month.  There are 6 people in their family so I booked 2 separate packages (resort, park ticket, dining) for them at Pop.  They are linked together and on MDE all 6 people are displayed under each of the parents' MDE accounts.

My question:  When their FP window opens, will I be able to book FPs for all 6 people from the one MDE account or will I need to book them 3+3 using each adult's account?  It will be much more challenging if I need to do 3+3.


----------



## Amy M

scrappinginontario said:


> I will be booking FPs for my cousin's family next month.  There are 6 people in their family so I booked 2 separate packages (resort, park ticket, dining) for them at Pop.  They are linked together and on MDE all 6 people are displayed under each of the parents' MDE accounts.
> 
> My question:  When their FP window opens, will I be able to book FPs for all 6 people from the one MDE account or will I need to book them 3+3 using each adult's account?  It will be much more challenging if I need to do 3+3.


You can book them from one account. I just booked for 15 people all from my account.  Everyone just needs to be linked on the friends and family list.


----------



## smitch425

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Is there any way to check FP for another park when you have selected a different park? We are planning on rope dropping AK and park hopping to Epcot. So we picked Epcot fp...but I am wondering if we should get AK FP for the morning then try for multiple at Epcot for the afternoon later. It would be Wed June 20th but I would like to get Navi and The Up show in the morning...is there a way to check and should I change?


Just click add FP, select the date, and continue through the warnings. As long as you don’t confirm a new FP, nothing is lost.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Amy M said:


> You can book them from one account. I just booked for 15 people all from my account.  Everyone just needs to be linked on the friends and family list.


  Thanks so much!!!  Just pulled up my cousin's account and confirmed all 6 are listed in her Family and friends list!  Phew!  I was worried.

Thanks for your quick response @Amy M !


----------



## Newcastle

smitch425 said:


> Just click add FP, select the date, and continue through the warnings. As long as you don’t confirm a new FP, nothing is lost.


 I have also been wondering how to check for availability in a different park. I tried the steps you suggested and after I choose the date, I get the screen entitled “Further Action is Required”.   It is telling me that  my daily fastpass plus limit has been reached and that I have to remove guests from my party in order to proceed.   Is this one of the warnings that you were talking about ignoring?    I can’t get beyond this screen unless I click the “Remove from Party” button.   I just wanted to make sure that it is OK to do this before I go any further .


----------



## Rivergirl2005

smitch425 said:


> Just click add FP, select the date, and continue through the warnings. As long as you don’t confirm a new FP, nothing is lost.



Thank you!!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Newcastle said:


> I have also been wondering how to check for availability in a different park. I tried the steps you suggested and after I choose the date, I get the screen entitled “Further Action is Required”.   It is telling me that  my daily fastpass plus limit has been reached and that I have to remove guests from my party in order to proceed.   Is this one of the warnings that you were talking about ignoring?    I can’t get beyond this screen unless I click the “Remove from Party” button.   I just wanted to make sure that it is OK to do this before I go any further .



It worked for me without a problem...just keep by passing the warning


----------



## Newcastle

Rivergirl2005 said:


> It worked for me without a problem...just keep by passing the warning


Ok thanks...will do!


----------



## skojo

Silly question, on my 60 day booking, what page can I be on refreshing at 7am?  Can I be on the "choose date & park" web page, or do I need to be at the start on the first page of FastPass "Get Started" page and start refreshing from there?  Every second counts.


----------



## Larry Flannery

Testing for answers.  This may help or confuse others.

I have never used the current FP+ system and wanted to try it before my 60 day stay window opens on July 10
I have booked POP Sept 8 thru 17...package includes the free Disney Dining, and 10 days park hopper +.

Three days ago, giving time for FP+ and My Disney experience time to sync, I booked a campsite only July 10 thru the 15.
Both bookings show up on My Disney Experience along with my dining plan and 10 day tickets, This means everything I see is synced?
Today is my 60 day FP+ window to campsite booking.
I can not book FP+ for that campsite stay from my September tickets.  It states, buy or link tickets.
Would park tickets have to be purchased seperately instead of package deals for this to work?

The second reason for trying this is my Sept Disney trip is still not decided which week we can go.

I have 2 package deal reservations over lapping 5 days. This sucks, I will cancel one as soon as work clears which dates I can have, it may be after FP+ scheduling is available and completed.

If I schedule the FP+ on the 5 overlapping days I know we will be there, would it matter which resort/ticket reservation I cancelled?

Hoping I can do this without having to duplicate and/or find FP+ for both reservations.


----------



## jcarwash

Larry Flannery said:


> Would park tickets have to be purchased seperately instead of package deals for this to work?



Yes. You can't "test" FP+ with your campsite reservation until you have active tickets in My Disney Experience. Package tickets aren't active for FP+ until your 60 day window starts.

You'd need to purchase tickets separately, either directly from Disney or from a reseller like Undercover Tourist. Then you could "test" seeing what is available from today through the next 30 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Larry Flannery said:


> Would park tickets have to be purchased seperately instead of package deals for this to work?


Yes. Tickets that are part of a package serve no purpose until your check-in day.

When your 60-day window opens, it’s based on your linked booked package.

To do what you want with those overlapping dates, your package booking window must be open to cover all those FP days.


----------



## Avojeo

I have a split stay that is back to back at Boulder Ridge and Animal Kingdom.  I asked Disneyworld.com chat and was told I could book the length of stay up to 14 days (will be stay 16 days) but then when I called MDE IT help to ensure they are linked up, he told me I only get 8 days for the whole time I am there and cannot add days until I use them.   Has anyone had any experience with this at all?  I see per the first post on Split stays I should be able to book my fastpasses the whole time but is the limit 14 days or 8 days.   TIA!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Avojeo said:


> I have a split stay that is back to back at Boulder Ridge and Animal Kingdom.  I asked Disneyworld.com chat and was told I could book the length of stay up to 14 days (will be stay 16 days) but then when I called MDE IT help to ensure they are linked up, he told me I only get 8 days for the whole time I am there and cannot add days until I use them.   Has anyone had any experience with this at all?  I see per the first post on Split stays I should be able to book my fastpasses the whole time but is the limit 14 days or 8 days.   TIA!!!


Also see the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky that describes booking FPs for Long Stays.

You can book for all 16 days: 14 the day your window opens and Day15 the next day  followed by Day16 the day after that.


----------



## Avojeo

hiroMYhero said:


> Also see the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky that describes booking FPs for Long Stays.
> 
> You can book for all 16 days: 14 the day your window opens and Day15 the next day  followed by Day16 the day after that.




Thank you so much!!  I was really started to panic!!


----------



## StacyStrong

If I book all my FPs at 60 days and then upgrade my tickets to an AP the day that I arrive, will I lose my FPs that are scheduled because I have a "new" ticket?


----------



## doconeill

StacyStrong said:


> If I book all my FPs at 60 days and then upgrade my tickets to an AP the day that I arrive, will I lose my FPs that are scheduled because I have a "new" ticket?



No. As long as you have a valid ticket still you are all set.


----------



## StacyStrong

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny521

I have a split stay booked for myself and 2 sons for 1 night at pop followed by 6 nights at Old Key West where 5 other family members will join us.  Can I book fast passes for the full week for all 8 people at the 60 day mark for the first night?  Everyone is listed in my MDX account.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Sunny521 said:


> Can I book fast passes for the full week for all 8 people at the 60 day mark for the first night?


Yes.


----------



## jlundeen

FP question for Dolphin - if our group has booked rooms using Marriott points at Dolphin, (not going through WDW Travel), which I understand has 60 day FP capability, how do I get all guests (3 rooms) into my MDE so I can control the FP booking for all to begin with?  Do I just link the reservation numbers?

Sorry if this is more about reservations than FP, but my concern is being able to make FP for the group 60 days out - redirect me to another thread if appropriate.....

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> Do I just link the reservation numbers?


Yes. If names aren’t associated with each reservation, you can call Dolphin to specify the necessary names. 

If you are booking for the complete group for every FP, you’ll be fine without needing each person’s name as one onsite person in the grouping opens the window for all.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. If names aren’t associated with each reservation, you can call Dolphin to specify the necessary names.
> 
> If you are booking for the complete group for every FP, you’ll be fine without needing each person’s name as one onsite person in the grouping opens the window for all.


Thank you, Hiro!


----------



## yaya74

Just want to make sure it is still so regarding the opening of FP+ window: 

I have two days of Room Only reservation followed by 4 days of Package reservation. 
Will my FP+ for days during the package reservation be bookable 60 days from the first day of my RO reservation???


----------



## Scott Angus

I was just wondering if/how many people have had luck getting a FP issued from a hotel for something like the pool refurbishment that is happening at AKL this coming fall and how long and what these generic fast passes are good for?

Thanks,


----------



## hiroMYhero

yaya74 said:


> Just want to make sure it is still so regarding the opening of FP+ window:
> 
> I have two days of Room Only reservation followed by 4 days of Package reservation.
> Will my FP+ for days during the package reservation be bookable 60 days from the first day of my RO reservation???


Yes; you just can’t book any FP for the room-only days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Scott Angus said:


> I was just wondering if/how many people have had luck getting a FP issued from a hotel for something like the pool refurbishment that is happening at AKL this coming fall and how long and what these generic fast passes are good for?
> 
> Thanks,


You may want to ask this on the AKL Resort thread on the Resort Board. Resort issued “appeasement FPs” are discussed there.


----------



## Scott Angus

appeasement FP's - hadn't heard that phrase before.  Thanks Hiro, I'll head over there.


----------



## doconeill

Scott Angus said:


> appeasement FP's - hadn't heard that phrase before.  Thanks Hiro, I'll head over there.



"Guest Recovery" I believe is the official term.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Scott Angus said:


> appeasement FP's - hadn't heard that phrase before.  Thanks Hiro, I'll head over there.


Technically, Guest Recovery but appeasement is more exacting.


----------



## Aron1012

Did something change yesterday with the ability to "check" available FPs?  I know a few days ago I could still go into Add Fastpass even if we already had 3 booked for that day.  Today it isn't letting me do that so wondered if something changed yesterday when everything was down.

Also did they do away with tiers at AK?  I was able to switch ours to Navi even though we also had FoP booked.


----------



## JETSDAD

Aron1012 said:


> Did something change yesterday with the ability to "check" available FPs?  I know a few days ago I could still go into Add Fastpass even if we already had 3 booked for that day.  Today it isn't letting me do that so wondered if something changed yesterday when everything was down.
> 
> Also did they do away with tiers at AK?  I was able to switch ours to Navi even though we also had FoP booked.


I'm not sure about the tiers but I am able to check other parks.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Aron1012 said:


> Did something change yesterday with the ability to "check" available FPs?  I know a few days ago I could still go into Add Fastpass even if we already had 3 booked for that day.  Today it isn't letting me do that so wondered if something changed yesterday when everything was down.
> 
> Also did they do away with tiers at AK?  I was able to switch ours to Navi even though we also had FoP booked.



There were updates being done to the FP system overnight.

For a period of time this morning the FP tiering restrictions in AK were not in effect.

Also worth noting, there was widespread availability of virtually all FPs in the 4 parks for the next 60 days.   It seems that availability has begun to dry up and only the usual  attractions are available now at less than 60 days out.


----------



## Aron1012

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> There were updates being done to the FP system overnight.
> 
> For a period of time this morning the FP tiering restrictions in AK were not in effect.
> 
> Also worth noting, there was also widespread availability of virtually all FPs in the 4 parks for the next 60 days.   It seems that availability has begun to dry up and only the usual  attractions are available now at less than 60 days out.



Interesting, so I wonder if they will take away our NRJ FPs since we also have FoP booked too.  I was really just trying to move our EE up some and there was no availability for it hardly, which I thought was strange at more than 30 days out still.

ETA:  And now all my Friends/Family FPs have disappeared from website.  Clearly they are having some issues.


----------



## Scarlet_J

My brother is going on a trip with his family.  If they are on my friends and family list, can I book FPs for them, even if I am not going with them?  Or would I need to log into their account?  They have no idea what they are doing and I think it would be better to just to it for them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Scarlet_J said:


> My brother is going on a trip with his family.  If they are on my friends and family list, can I book FPs for them, even if I am not going with them?  Or would I need to log into their account?  They have no idea what they are doing and I think it would be better to just to it for them.


Yes; you can book their FPs for them as long as tickets are linked to them.


----------



## disneylover81

I haven't been to WDW in 2 years and I just booked a last minute trip for mid-July.  Happy Birthday to me!  Last time I went there was a thread for picking up FP's that someone was about to cancel.  I am trying to see if there is still a way to do that on here? I have looked, but couldn't find it if there is! I figured someone on here would know for sure!


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneylover81 said:


> I haven't been to WDW in 2 years and I just booked a last minute trip for mid-July.  Happy Birthday to me!  Last time I went there was a thread for picking up FP's that someone was about to cancel.  I am trying to see if there is still a way to do that on here? I have looked, but couldn't find it if there is! I figured someone on here would know for sure!


That thread, when it was on the FP Subforum, mostly went unused. Now that FP is now back on TPAS, no one really posts when they are canceling FPs.  

Disney doesn’t always immediately return all canceled FPs back into the booking pool. With the ability to search, refresh, book, and modify, the only guaranteed way to transfer FPs was to link and use Change Party. Now, that function only exists on the website, not the app.


----------



## disneylover81

hiroMYhero said:


> That thread, when it was on the FP Subforum, mostly went unused. Now that FP is now back on TPAS, no one really posts when they are canceling FPs.
> 
> Disney doesn’t always immediately return all canceled FPs back into the booking pool. With the ability to search, refresh, book, and modify, the only guaranteed way to transfer FPs was to link and use Change Party. Now, that function only exists on the website, not the app.



Gotcha! Thanks for clarifying . . .


----------



## Aron1012

I did confirm my ability to book both NRJ and FoP for same day was a glitch.  They said I could keep it but system might cancel one set of them.  So instead of chancing it I had them cancel NRJ (I couldn't cancel/change through MDE). 

Also I still have no ability to "check" FPs.  It requires me to remove anyone with 3 FPs already booked for that day.  That is same for both App and Website for me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aron1012 said:


> I did confirm my ability to book both NRJ and FoP for same day was a glitch.  They said I could keep it but system might cancel one set of them.  So instead of chancing it I had them cancel NRJ (I couldn't cancel/change through MDE).
> 
> Also I still have no ability to "check" FPs.  It requires me to remove anyone with 3 FPs already booked for that day.  That is same for both App and Website for me.


Try the steps that are explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM for checking availability. Move beyond the Warning to check. FPs are only deleted if you confirm new ones.

NRJ and FoP FPs booked for the same day will remain intact. When Pandora opened, a number of DISers held FPs for both rides on the same day as part of their initial 3 FPs without any problem. Disney doesn’t go through to check Tiers after FPs are booked and confirmed.


----------



## Aron1012

hiroMYhero said:


> Try the steps that are explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM for checking availability. Move beyond the Warning to check. FPs are only deleted if you confirm new ones.
> 
> NRJ and FoP FPs booked for the same day will remain intact. When Pandora opened, a number of DISers held FPs for both rides on the same day as part of their initial 3 FPs without any problem. Disney doesn’t go through to check Tiers after FPs are booked and confirmed.



Yeah I followed the instructions but after I select the party members it goes to a screen similar to the warning but pops up "Remove From Party".  The Next option in the lower right is greyed out and can't be clicked on.  So only option is to removed everyone, start over, or go back.  I was able to do this before the issues Monday night. 

As for NRJ the CM I spoke to said that in the past when the system has been down (like it was Monday night) if things are booked incorrectly it may correct it once everything comes back fully.  She said lots of people had lost FoP FPs a while back because a glitch allowed them to also book NRJ.  She was in the MDE Help area and said of course she got a lot of the calls but couldn't help them once they were gone.  I debated chancing it but NRJ isn't really worth losing a FoP over.


----------



## JETSDAD

Seems to be a couple of issues since the update. It isn't allowing me to see other parks when I have FP's selected as others have posted. I'm also finding availability to be very low. I'm at AK right now and rides that are normally very easy to find as additional FP's have no times...not even evening and not with any amount of refreshing. Dinosaur, EE, etc. I was finding the same at MK last night but figured that may have been due to rides shutting down a lot for rain.


----------



## Aron1012

JETSDAD said:


> Seems to be a couple of issues since the update. It isn't allowing me to see other parks when I have FP's selected as others have posted. I'm also finding availability to be very low. I'm at AK right now and rides that are normally very easy to find as additional FP's have no times...not even evening and not with any amount of refreshing. Dinosaur, EE, etc. I was finding the same at MK last night but figured that may have been due to rides shutting down a lot for rain.



I agree availability seems off last few days.  I had EE booked for late afternoon with plans of moving it to morning sometime before 30 days once we had our FoP time set.  I started look at about 35 days to go and couldn't find anything before 3:30 for it.  Strange when it is a ride we have often gotten a 4th FP for.


----------



## Cluelyss

Aron1012 said:


> I agree availability seems off last few days.  I had EE booked for late afternoon with plans of moving it to morning sometime before 30 days once we had our FoP time set.  I started look at about 35 days to go and couldn't find anything before 3:30 for it.  Strange when it is a ride we have often gotten a 4th FP for.


MDE as a whole has been a mess the last few days, I’m guessing that’s a contributing factor. 

For those onsite, are the kiosks working? Perhaps check there to see if availability is any better?


----------



## closetmickey

It took me over an hour this am to book my 5 days of fast passes.  System was pretty wonky at 4am PST.


----------



## JETSDAD

I was trying to add additional FP's before 11:00. Nothing for EE, UP, Safari....nevermind trying to get Navi or FOP (both of which I got earlier in the trip). Normally there are plenty of time for most rides but there is nothing. The only thing with times opening up is TSM so we hopped to HS and were able to keep riding it over and over with FP.  I hope this isn't going to be the new norm.


----------



## BMAEC

I apologize if this has been addressed in this post already but I did read the info at the beginning so I may have overlooked it.  Are fast passes at all linked to dining reservations?  For example, do they need to be booked a certain spacing from ADRs?  Or is that a totally separate system?  Just wondering how I should plan to space out rides from ADRs that I need to keep.  Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

BMAEC said:


> I apologize if this has been addressed in this post already but I did read the info at the beginning so I may have overlooked it.  Are fast passes at all linked to dining reservations?  For example, do they need to be booked a certain spacing from ADRs?  Or is that a totally separate system?  Just wondering how I should plan to space out rides from ADRs that I need to keep.  Thank you!


The two systems do not “talk” so you won’t be prohibited from booking a FP that overlaid an ADR. They system will just give you an alert that you have something booked at that time.


----------



## BMAEC

Cluelyss said:


> The two systems do not “talk” so you won’t be prohibited from booking a FP that overlaid an ADR. They system will just give you an alert that you have something booked at that time.


Thank you!


----------



## yaya74

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; you just can’t book any FP for the room-only days.



FYI, according to CM on the phone, I don't get to book FP+ at 60 days from the first day of my room-only reservation.. I will have to wait until it is 60 days from first day of my package reservation. The reason is because my room-only reservation has no valid ticket attached.


----------



## hiroMYhero

yaya74 said:


> FYI, according to CM on the phone, I don't get to book FP+ at 60 days from the first day of my room-only reservation.. I will have to wait until it is 60 days from first day of my package reservation. The reason is because my room-only reservation has no valid ticket attached.


FYI, the CM is incorrect. 

Your window opens and with everyone in the package matching the names in the room-only, you can book for the package portion. If you don’t mind being a day behind, you can follow the CM’s incorrect info.

See the Split Stay section of the OP - it’s based on confirmed info.


----------



## mesaboy2

Yeah, this:


mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.


----------



## yaya74

hiroMYhero said:


> FYI, the CM is incorrect.
> 
> Your window opens and with everyone in the package matching the names in the room-only, you can book for the package portion. If you don’t mind being a day behind, you can follow the CM’s incorrect info.
> 
> See the Split Stay section of the OP - it’s based on confirmed info.



I will find out in two weeks. Hope you are right and CM is wrong...as of now, MDE sz my FP selection starts 60 days from 1st day of package, not RO....


----------



## hiroMYhero

yaya74 said:


> I will find out in two weeks. Hope you are right and CM is wrong...as of now, MDE sz my FP selection starts 60 days from 1st day of package, not RO....


Because it’s a package MDX sends out the info on that. If I were you, I’d just wait until you are 60 days out from your package.


----------



## tropicalstorm

Our last day is at AK and we have 3 FPs booked. The FOP FP is late in the day and my daughter is catching an early flight so will have to leave the park and miss the ride. Will I be able to use it so that I can ride twice?


----------



## hiroMYhero

tropicalstorm said:


> Our last day is at AK and we have 3 FPs booked. The FOP FP is late in the day and my daughter is catching an early flight so will have to leave the park and miss the ride. Will I be able to use it so that I can ride twice?


Yes. Use her MB or ticket to enter the FP line for ride#2 for you.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So fast pass day is approaching

I usually just start from my arrival day and book my passes

I’ve heard people start at their animal kingdom day to try and get FOP

Question, is that the norm? Doesn’t that risk losing other top tier fast passes you are looking for at other parks?

My animal kingdom day isn’t till day 4 or 5


----------



## DJFan88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So fast pass day is approaching
> 
> I usually just start from my arrival day and book my passes
> 
> I’ve heard people start at their animal kingdom day to try and get FOP
> 
> Question, is that the norm? Doesn’t that risk losing other top tier fast passes you are looking for at other parks?
> 
> My animal kingdom day isn’t till day 4 or 5



So the best is to "hop around" booking.  If you want SDD, do that first and only that. Next, go get your FoP. Do you want FEA, go get that next. Then you can start to breath. You know what you want next.  Depending on how long your staying, you may want some of those on multiple days. Then you can go back on days and get others, try and do other new or popular things after the Biggie's, like your AS2, 7DMT, Navi, RnR, TSM, TT, you get the picture.  Then fill in and think about your day.  Finally, go back through each day, tweeking fast pass times- this is where the real magic happens and you see that you can pretty much modify all your times to set up your best days. This process can take about 2 hours with coffee, lol!  But, you'll see if you focus for that first 2 hours, you'll be fine.


----------



## jaz0308

I read the section on booking split stays and I’m good to go with a couple questions. It addresses staying in 2 separate resorts but would  the same apply across 3? I will be staying SOG to AKL to POLY. When my 60 days opens for SOG should I be able to make FPs all the way to check out of POLY? (We have APs) 
Also wondering if people have had luck with SOG opening for the 60  day mark as I know it’s pretty new to allowing that privilege.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jaz0308 said:


> I read the section on booking split stays and I’m good to go with a couple questions. It addresses staying in 2 separate resorts but would  the same apply across 3? I will be staying SOG to AKL to POLY. When my 60 days opens for SOG should I be able to make FPs all the way to check out of POLY? (We have APs)
> Also wondering if people have had luck with SOG opening for the 60  day mark as I know it’s pretty new to allowing that privilege.


Yes, it applies to a complete combination of onsite stays.

SOG has been linking to MDX since December and once linked, it opens the FP booking window.


----------



## jaz0308

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, it applies to a complete combination of onsite stays.
> 
> SOG has been linking to MDX since December and once linked, it opens the FP booking window.


Awesome! Thank you so much! Tomorrow is FP day! Yay!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DJFan88 said:


> So the best is to "hop around" booking.  If you want SDD, do that first and only that. Next, go get your FoP. Do you want FEA, go get that next. Then you can start to breath. You know what you want next.  Depending on how long your staying, you may want some of those on multiple days. Then you can go back on days and get others, try and do other new or popular things after the Biggie's, like your AS2, 7DMT, Navi, RnR, TSM, TT, you get the picture.  Then fill in and think about your day.  Finally, go back through each day, tweeking fast pass times- this is where the real magic happens and you see that you can pretty much modify all your times to set up your best days. This process can take about 2 hours with coffee, lol!  But, you'll see if you focus for that first 2 hours, you'll be fine.



Oh my I hope it doesn’t take that long lol

Last time two years ago it took me 10 mins and I got everything I wanted and all the times. This was Memorial Day week. This time it’s summer

I’m only booking for two people total. I believe that’s what helped me move it along

We will see what happens this time.


----------



## DJFan88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Oh my I hope it doesn’t take that long lol
> 
> Last time two years ago it took me 10 mins and I got everything I wanted and all the times. This was Memorial Day week. This time it’s summer
> 
> I’m only booking for two people total. I believe that’s what helped me move it along
> 
> We will see what happens this time.



Lol, I hope it doesn't for you, but I'd carve out more than 10.  I enjoy it, drink coffee, grab the urgent ones, then sit and get the non urgent ones. Then I go back, and at that point rethink the days and modify alot to tweak thinks, often passes by just 5 or 10 minutes to get things working great since I want to plan on utilizing fp+ as early as I can. Often at first grab it doesn't all fit perfect, but with the extra time, trying and patience it does. So it just all depends on what you want.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DJFan88 said:


> Lol, I hope it doesn't for you, but I'd carve out more than 10.  I enjoy it, drink coffee, grab the urgent ones, then sit and get the non urgent ones. Then I go back, and at that point rethink the days and modify alot to tweak thinks, often passes by just 5 or 10 minutes to get things working great since I want to plan on utilizing fp+ as early as I can. Often at first grab it doesn't all fit perfect, but with the extra time, trying and patience it does. So it just all depends on what you want.



It sounds like a good idea. Sadly I have to be at work an hour after fast pass booking lol

It’s ok though I already told my boss I’m gonna be like a half hour late that day


----------



## dbavis

I woke up to the following email this morning... "We see that you currently have insufficient tickets on your *My Disney Experience* account for your selected *FastPass+* experiences. If an additional valid Theme Park ticket is not associated to your account, your *FastPass+* selections for 07/06/2018 are subject to cancellation on 05/19/2018."  I'll just ignore the fact that they told me on 5/21 that they'd be doing something on 5/19.   My real concern is that I have 7 days of regular tickets and 1 Disney After Hours set of tickets.  I booked 8 days of FPs a few weeks back and i got this message this morning.  Has anyone else seen this before?  I wonder if this is another of their system issues or if this is real.  I guess I'll be calling them later this morning to find out...


----------



## hiroMYhero

dbavis said:


> I woke up to the following email this morning... "We see that you currently have insufficient tickets on your *My Disney Experience* account for your selected *FastPass+* experiences. If an additional valid Theme Park ticket is not associated to your account, your *FastPass+* selections for 07/06/2018 are subject to cancellation on 05/19/2018."  I'll just ignore the fact that they told me on 5/21 that they'd be doing something on 5/19.   My real concern is that I have 7 days of regular tickets and 1 Disney After Hours set of tickets.  I booked 8 days of FPs a few weeks back and i got this message this morning.  Has anyone else seen this before?  I wonder if this is another of their system issues or if this is real.  I guess I'll be calling them later this morning to find out...


DISers with Party Tickets used to book a day of FPs also received that Warning. Deleting a non-essential day is best or you’ll lose the last day of booked FPs.


----------



## 123SA

So...if you have a hotel stay, and the party ticket is your only ticket, still no FP?


----------



## Disfan454

I have tried to find the answer to this but Haven't yet. If I haven't paid off my trip by the 60 day window (we are paying it out), Will I still be able to make my FP selections at the 60 day mark?


----------



## ArielSRL

Disfan454 said:


> I have tried to find the answer to this but Haven't yet. If I haven't paid off my trip by the 60 day window (we are paying it out), Will I still be able to make my FP selections at the 60 day mark?


Yes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> So...if you have a hotel stay, and the party ticket is your only ticket, still no FP?


You can always try and see what happens. You have nothing to lose compared to others who were potentially able to lose AK FPs, etc.


----------



## dbavis

hiroMYhero said:


> DISers with Party Tickets used to book a day of FPs also received that Warning. Deleting a non-essential day is best or you’ll lose the last day of booked FPs.


I called the number in the email which appeared to be MDE support.  They couldn't explain with certainty why I got the email but they did suspect that it was related to the DAH tickets.  So that i wouldn't lose the fastpasses, she added something called FP Planning Key Cards to my account.  They appear as tickets in MDE and I think they have the effect of adding another day of FP entitlements.  I'm not sure if this is the correct resolution or not but I'm not complaining.


----------



## 123SA

hiroMYhero said:


> You can always try and see what happens. You have nothing to lose compared to others who were potentially able to lose AK FPs, etc.




No I was just trying to think things through.  I have a 13 night stay, 10 day ticket (PH plus) and two DAH nights.  I planned on
DAH 8/4
water park
days 1 -5 of 10 days ticket
water park & DAH 8/11
days 6 - 10 of 10 day ticket

So I wanted 12 days of fast passes, with Slinky and FOP on the last two days of the trip.   So I run the risk of losing those if I book on the DAH days.  I guess I'll book my regular 10 days on my 60 day mark, and then call to see if I can book on the 2 DAH days.


----------



## FlyTriPacer

I read the section on split stays, but a scenario like mine was not addressed (I'll admit I didn't read all 227 pages).  My wife and I will be spending 5 nights at AS Sports (package) prior to a 7-night Western on the Fantasy and then spend one night at AS Movies (room-only) before flying home.  We will have 6 days of Park Hopper tickets.  Here's how we plan to use them:

8/27 - 1st day
8/28 - 2nd
8/29 - 3rd
8/30 - 4th
8/31 - 5th
9/1 - 9/7 on the ship
9/8 - 6th day
9/9 depart
Our window to book FP+ opens on 6/28/18 and I'll book days 1 through 5 then.  When/how can I book them for our 6th day in the parks since our tickets are associated with our first stay?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## doconeill

FlyTriPacer said:


> I read the section on split stays, but a scenario like mine was not addressed (I'll admit I didn't read all 227 pages).  My wife and I will be spending 5 nights at AS Sports prior to a 7-night Western on the Fantasy and then spend one night at AS Movies before flying home.  We will have 6 days of Park Hopper tickets.  Here's how we plan to use them:
> 
> 8/27 - 1st day
> 8/28 - 2nd
> 8/29 - 3rd
> 8/30 - 4th
> 8/31 - 5th
> 9/1 - 9/7 on the ship
> 9/8 - 6th day
> 9/9 depart
> Our window to book FP+ opens on 6/28/18 and I'll book days 1 through 5 then.  When/how can I book them for our 6th day in the parks since our tickets are associated with our first stay?
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad



You'll be able to book for 9/8 on 7/11, which is 60 days prior to that day. It's a rolling 60 days forward.


----------



## FlyTriPacer

doconeill said:


> You'll be able to book for 9/8 on 7/11, which is 60 days prior to that day. It's a rolling 60 days forward.



Thanks.  My original post wasn't clear about one thing, the AS Movie stay is a room-only.  The 6 days of tickets are part of the package associated with the pre-cruise AS Sports stay.  Do I need to link the tickets (the 1 day remaining) with the AS Movies resort-only stay?  I reckon the worst that can happen is it'll be a 30 day window for the last day...

Chad


----------



## doconeill

FlyTriPacer said:


> Thanks.  My original post wasn't clear about one thing, the AS Movie stay is a room-only.  The 6 days of tickets are part of the package associated with the pre-cruise AS Sports stay.  Do I need to link the tickets (the 1 day remaining) with the AS Movies resort-only stay?  I reckon the worst that can happen is it'll be a 30 day window for the last day...
> 
> Chad



No, you don't need to do anything. Tickets aren't really linked to the resort stays. In the case of a package, you just don't really _have_ tickets until you are within the window (simplified explanation), but once you are, they stay.


----------



## FlyTriPacer

doconeill said:


> No, you don't need to do anything. Tickets aren't really linked to the resort stays. In the case of a package, you just don't really _have_ tickets until you are within the window (simplified explanation), but once you are, they stay.



Thanks, I appreciate the info!


----------



## Duck143

Hi all,

I'm looking into purchasing an AP for myself and continuing with PH tickets for the rest of my family.  Can anyone tell me if the FP booking system would be different if I have a new AP for myself and 3 - 7 day park hoppers for the rest of my family?  I would be booking for everyone 60 days before the trip. Nothing is planned yet, just trying to work out details so I can present a new option for an upcoming trip (maybe trips!) to the DH.  Thank you for your help and any advice!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

FlyTriPacer said:


> I read the section on split stays, but a scenario like mine was not addressed (I'll admit I didn't read all 227 pages).  My wife and I will be spending 5 nights at AS Sports (package) prior to a 7-night Western on the Fantasy and then spend one night at AS Movies (room-only) before flying home.  We will have 6 days of Park Hopper tickets.  Here's how we plan to use them:
> 
> 8/27 - 1st day
> 8/28 - 2nd
> 8/29 - 3rd
> 8/30 - 4th
> 8/31 - 5th
> 9/1 - 9/7 on the ship
> 9/8 - 6th day
> 9/9 depart
> Our window to book FP+ opens on 6/28/18 and I'll book days 1 through 5 then.  When/how can I book them for our 6th day in the parks since our tickets are associated with our first stay?
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad


You’ll be able to book for Day#6 on July 9th because Stay#1 rolls into Stay#2 and opens your FP booking 1 day early. So, 61 days prior to 9/8 is when you can book.


----------



## MarBee

Hello! I didn’t see this question/answer on the sticky so thought I’d post for you experts.
We have several family members going and staying on site in different rooms but arriving at different days.
Our first person is arriving on August 11th.  We are arriving on the 15th.  Would our family who is arriving on the 11th be able to do our fastpasses for us when she books hers for the 15th? Her 60 days obviously starts before ours but we’d like to do everything as a group. Will we have to wait for my 60 day mark to book us all together?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lynnzrae

I have been reading that people are often able to book their FP+ reservations prior to the 60 day, 7am window.  How far in advance and how often throughout the day do people suggest that I start checking for this?  Our trip isn't until Septermber so I don't want to stress about it now if I have time before I should start checking this.

Thanks.  (Listening to the Spaceship Earth ride on Sorcerer Radio right now.  I am such a Disney nerd.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

MarBee said:


> Would our family who is arriving on the 11th be able to do our fastpasses for us when she books hers for the 15th?


Did the later arriving (15th) family members purchase their tickets separately and then linked them to MDX? Or, did they purchase room + tickets “packages” for their Stay?

If packages were booked, then *no* their FPs can’t be booked by the early arriver.

If separately linked tickets that are not part of a package booking, then yes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lynnzrae said:


> How far in advance and how often throughout the day do people suggest that I start checking for this?


You really shouldn’t stress about a random glitch that is rarely reported. In some instances, it wasn’t even random - it occurs when one onsite stay booking window “rolls” into the next onsite stay window. 

People report it as some “glitch” when it’s exactly how the FP system works. If you only have one stay booked, the probability of your FP window opening early is closer to being -0-.


----------



## LindaOwl1

Can you tell me if the following quote from page 1 of this thread is correct?

*HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS* (13 Attractions) *Tiering*

Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
*A* - Alien Swirling Saucers _(opens 6/30)_
*A* - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available) _(moves to Tier 2 on 6/30)_
*A* - Slinky Dog Dash _(opens 6/30)_
*A* - Toy Story Midway Mania _(FP available 5/20-6/10, 6/30 and beyond)_
*C* - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (Reserved Area) _(moves to Tier 2 on 6/30)_
*C* - Fantasmic! (Reserved Area @ left-front section) _(moves to Tier 2 on 6/30)_


----------



## DJFan88

lynnzrae said:


> I have been reading that people are often able to book their FP+ reservations prior to the 60 day, 7am window.  How far in advance and how often throughout the day do people suggest that I start checking for this?  Our trip isn't until Septermber so I don't want to stress about it now if I have time before I should start checking this.
> 
> Thanks.  (Listening to the Spaceship Earth ride on Sorcerer Radio right now.  I am such a Disney nerd.)



No. Its  7 am your booking window. Just did this recently, and I don't mean 6:59 either. (But of course you will be ready then!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

LindaOwl1 said:


> Can you tell me if the following quote from page 1 of this thread is correct?
> 
> *HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS* (13 Attractions) *Tiering*
> 
> Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
> *A* - Alien Swirling Saucers _(opens 6/30)_
> *A* - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available) _(moves to Tier 2 on 6/30)_
> *A* - Slinky Dog Dash _(opens 6/30)_
> *A* - Toy Story Midway Mania _(FP available 5/20-6/10, 6/30 and beyond)_
> *C* - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (Reserved Area) _(moves to Tier 2 on 6/30)_
> *C* - Fantasmic! (Reserved Area @ left-front section) _(moves to Tier 2 on 6/30)_


In regards to Tiering: yes - especially when you read the dates next to each Attraction.

In regards to Priority: yes - mesaboy2 knows his FP facts.


----------



## MarBee

hiroMYhero said:


> Did the later arriving (15th) family members purchase their tickets separately and then linked them to MDX? Or, did they purchase room + tickets “packages” for their Stay?
> 
> If packages were booked, then *no* their FPs can’t be booked by the early arriver.
> 
> If separately linked tickets that are not part of a package booking, then yes.


One family has annual passes.  The other has separate tickets.  How does it work with APs?

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

MarBee said:


> One family has annual passes.  The other has separate tickets.  How does it work with APs?
> 
> Thank you!


For the APs, it should be fine if they don’t have any FPs booked for any offsite park days.


----------



## CaT_DisLife

I am arriving 1 day ahead of my brother and will be staying at Pop.  My brother arrives the next day when we all check in at the Contemporary.  I have an AP and my brother bought his own tickets.  Can I book his FP for him at the same time when I book mine at my 60 day window even though he will still be at day 61?

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CaT_DisLife said:


> I am arriving 1 day ahead of my brother and will be staying at Pop.  My brother arrives the next day when we all check in at the Contemporary.  I have an AP and my brother bought his own tickets.  Can I book his FP for him at the same time when I book mine at my 60 day window even though he will still be at day 61?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes as long as “his own tickets” were not purchased as part of a package at Contemp. If his tickets weren’t purchased separately, this won’t work.


----------



## asheleycs

I need to change the dates of my reservation. MDE won't let me "change" the reservation--it just loops back to my reservations page (tried all browsers). I can book a new one with the new dates and cancel the old one. Will I lose my FPs if I do?


----------



## hiroMYhero

asheleycs said:


> I need to change the dates of my reservation. MDE won't let me "change" the reservation--it just loops back to my reservations page (tried all browsers). I can book a new one with the new dates and cancel the old one. Will I lose my FPs if I do?


You won’t lose the FPs. If you are canceling and rebooking a complete tickets + room “package,” be sure to book the new package before you cancel out the old package.


----------



## asheleycs

hiroMYhero said:


> You won’t lose the FPs. If you are canceling and rebooking a complete tickets + room “package,” be sure to book the new package before you cancel out the old package.



Perfect, thanks! We're all on APs.


----------



## CaT_DisLife

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes as long as “his own tickets” were not purchased as part of a package at Contemp. If his tickets weren’t purchased separately, this won’t work.



His ticket was purchased separately.  Great!  Thank you!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Question: I have fast pass booking this week, but I am considering adding another day in the next 2 weeks to the trip.

When I book my fast passes, but then add a day to the beginning of the trip, will I lose my fast passes when I change the arrival date? There is also a chance it will be another hotel, if I can't get the extra day at the one I am at

Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Question: I have fast pass booking this week, but I am considering adding another day in the next 2 weeks to the trip.
> 
> When I book my fast passes, but then add a day to the beginning of the trip, will I lose my fast passes when I change the arrival date? There is also a chance it will be another hotel, if I can't get the extra day at the one I am at
> 
> Thanks


You won’t lose FPs. Your FPs are based on the number of linked ticket entitlements.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

I have an AP and a one-day on-site reservation so I was able to make FP once I was 60 days our for 7 days. Now I am 30 days (or less) out from the rest of my trip and I cannot make additional FP selections - MDE keeps telling me I have reached my FP limit.

Aren’t you allowed to make selections 30 days out if you have tickets?

Thoughts on what I should do?


----------



## mesaboy2

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> I have an AP and a one-day on-site reservation so I was able to make FP once I was 60 days our for 7 days. Now I am 30 days (or less) out from the rest of my trip and I cannot make additional FP selections - MDE keeps telling me I have reached my FP limit.
> 
> Aren’t you allowed to make selections 30 days out if you have tickets?
> 
> Thoughts on what I should do?



You are limited to 7 days of FP as an AP holder, unless you have an onsite stay that is longer.


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

mesaboy2 said:


> You are limited to 7 days of FP as an AP holder, unless you have an onsite stay that is longer.



Oh, I see.

But, if I have a ten day ticket, I can make selections 30 days out for ten days...or up to 14?  Is this true?


----------



## mesaboy2

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> But, if I have a ten day ticket, I can make selections 30 days out for ten days...or up to 14?  Is this true?



A 10-day ticket by itself (with no other considerations) would give you up to 10 days of FPs over the next 30 days.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Question:

Is it better to attempt to book the fast passes on a computer or on the app itself?

Also, can you use both at the same time?

Thanks

( I know the app likes to crash sometimes )


----------



## Nathan.tan

Question:

If I am at Epcot and have completed 1 Tier1 fastpass and want to park hop, can I cancel my 2 Tier2 fastpasses and try to get another Tier1 fastpass at a different Theme Park (Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nathan.tan said:


> Question:
> 
> If I am at Epcot and have completed 1 Tier1 fastpass and want to park hop, can I cancel my 2 Tier2 fastpasses and try to get another Tier1 fastpass at a different Theme Park (Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom)?


Yes. See the park hopping tips in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


----------



## momdisfan

For my end of August trip we were planning on going to MK Evening EMH. they are only from 9-11pm.  
1) can I get FP+ during these hours
2) does anyone have experience with crowd levels for such an early EMH?  I'm worried 11pm isnt late enough to deter people, thus making the park more crowded


----------



## Cluelyss

momdisfan said:


> For my end of August trip we were planning on going to MK Evening EMH. they are only from 9-11pm.
> 1) can I get FP+ during these hours
> 2) does anyone have experience with crowd levels for such an early EMH?  I'm worried 11pm isnt late enough to deter people, thus making the park more crowded


No FPs are offered during EMH.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

One more question:

I just added a day to my trip but haven't added the extra hotel day to the reservation cause my DVC person is gonna try and get me the extra day, which would be added to the end of my current trio

I got fast pass selection coming up. Do I need to add the extra day before fast pass day for it to open?

Basically if It opens for the dates I am there, will they open up for the day AFTER I am there for me the following day? Even without the last night booked?

Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> One more question:
> 
> I just added a day to my trip but haven't added the extra hotel day to the reservation cause my DVC person is gonna try and get me the extra day, which would be added to the end of my current trio
> 
> I got fast pass selection coming up. Do I need to add the extra day before fast pass day for it to open?
> 
> Basically if It opens for the dates I am there, will they open up for the day AFTER I am there for me the following day? Even without the last night booked?
> 
> Thanks


Assuming you have an AP or enough days’ worth of tickets already to book that extra day of FPs, you’ll get a “rolling“ 60 day window. Meaning you can book that extra day 60 days from that exact date.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Toy stories mania is still tier 1? Even with slinky dog and rnr


----------



## hiroMYhero

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Toy stories mania is still tier 1? Even with slinky dog and rnr


Yes - all 3 TSL Rides are Tier 1. 

Everything else, RnRC included, moves to Tier 2 on June 30th.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - all 3 TSL Rides are Tier 1.
> 
> Everything else, RnRC included, moves to Tier 2 on June 30th.



If I’m booking fast passes for after June 30th, will it reflect that?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yes it will. Everyone booking for June 30th and beyond has that selection. Disney, amazingly, has this under control.


----------



## Nathan.tan

mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.



So I understand that having a RO stay prior to my Free Dining Package will allow me to make Fastpasses at the start of the RO stay.  Since my package is the 1st day of free dining (Dec 7), I am considering coming a few days early.  If I cancel my RO room however, I do not lose my Fastpasses correct for my free dining package?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nathan.tan said:


> So I understand that having a RO stay prior to my Free Dining Package will allow me to make Fastpasses at the start of the RO stay.  Since my package is the 1st day of free dining (Dec 7), I am considering coming a few days early.  If I cancel my RO room however, I do not lose my Fastpasses correct for my free dining package?


Your FPs will be intact. They are based on your ticket entitlements and once booked, those tickets keep them intact no matter what you do room reservation-wise.


----------



## PirateD

I hope this is the right place to ask this question.  I have helped my brother and his family with FP+ for some Florida Resident Passes they just got.  They are going to AK tomorrow and today I was able to modify their Safari FP+ for Na'vi River Journey.  The new FP+'s are showing up online, but not on the app.  The old FP+ for Safari are still on the app.  I logged in on a different device online and Na'vi FP+ does show up there still.  Should I be worried about the discrepancy between the two?  Thanks for any help or insights!


----------



## hiroMYhero

PirateD said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this question.  I have helped my brother and his family with FP+ for some Florida Resident Passes they just got.  They are going to AK tomorrow and today I was able to modify their Safari FP+ for Na'vi River Journey.  The new FP+'s are showing up online, but not on the app.  The old FP+ for Safari are still on the app.  I logged in on a different device online and Na'vi FP+ does show up there still.  Should I be worried about the discrepancy between the two?  Thanks for any help or insights!


The Navi FPs are fine. Send them a screenshot of the FP window and there won’t be any problems when they enter the FP line.


----------



## PirateD

hiroMYhero said:


> The Navi FPs are fine. Send them a screenshot of the FP window and there won’t be any problems when they enter the FP line.



Awesome!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Suejacken

I have had to delete the app and reinstall it a couple times to get changes to show up on the app


----------



## TrixieBel

I find that I have to "pull down" the fast pass list on the app to force it to update - several times...


----------



## Donna Montrose

Hi everyone,

Just after some info from all your Disney experts please as I've never stayed on property before but I am this September so I'm just linking all my tickets and details on the MDE to get everything ready. I realise that I'm too early to book fast passess yet but wanted to link my tickets so it was all ready to go and was hoping it would show me what attractions there were so I could plan which I wanted in advance however when I go to the fast pass section it only shows the link your tickets screen, when I input my details it says I've already linked them an gives no other options. As I'm trying to get in this section prior to my 60days is that why I can't see anything, will it all magically appear as it should on the 60day mark? Just thought if this is an error I want to get this sorted so I can book what I need on the first available day.

Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

Donna Montrose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just after some info from all your Disney experts please as I've never stayed on property before but I am this September so I'm just linking all my tickets and details on the MDE to get everything ready. I realise that I'm too early to book fast passess yet but wanted to link my tickets so it was all ready to go and was hoping it would show me what attractions there were so I could plan which I wanted in advance however when I go to the fast pass section it only shows the link your tickets screen, when I input my details it says I've already linked them an gives no other options. As I'm trying to get in this section prior to my 60days is that why I can't see anything, will it all magically appear as it should on the 60day mark? Just thought if this is an error I want to get this sorted so I can book what I need on the first available day.
> 
> Thanks



Sounds like you may have a room/ticket package.  From Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.


----------



## Donna Montrose

mesaboy2 said:


> Sounds like you may have a room/ticket package.  From Post #3:



Yes I do and thanks this answers my question. I've tried looking on here but there is so much information it's a bit of a minefield, a good one but lots of info to wade through.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cwis

We have a question regarding the renewal of an AP, that expires “too soon” compared to our FP+ booking window. I've been trying to find an answer in this topic, but didn't find any recent posts regarding this situation.

DW has an AP that expires on August, 16th. Two days before, we're checking in at the CBR. Our FP+ window will open 60 days before we check-in, however, at this point, DW will have tickets only for two days, and she will be unable to renew because the AP renewal period opens 60 days before the AP expires.

I expect calling Ticketing will be the only way to sort this out, as I have already sent an email to DSS and they were unable to assist us on this matter. Has anyone already been in this case? How much time before our FP+ booking window opens would you suggest we call?


----------



## hiroMYhero

cwis said:


> We have a question regarding the renewal of an AP, that expires “too soon” compared to our FP+ booking window. I've been trying to find an answer in this topic, but didn't find any recent posts regarding this situation.
> 
> DW has an AP that expires on August, 16th. Two days before, we're checking in at the CBR. Our FP+ window will open 60 days before we check-in, however, at this point, DW will have tickets only for two days, and she will be unable to renew because the AP renewal period opens 60 days before the AP expires.
> 
> I expect calling Ticketing will be the only way to sort this out, as I have already sent an email to DSS and they were unable to assist us on this matter. Has anyone already been in this case? How much time before our FP+ booking window opens would you suggest we call?


Purchasing a multiday ticket and linking it is explained in this current thread:
AP expiring during August trip - Can I still book FP?


----------



## notrub98

Question.  I have a FD package with tickets booked but am thinking of coming in a few days early on points at one of the good neighbor hotels, but I would not buy more tickets (those would be pool / disney springs days).  I understand that I'll be able to book FP+ starting on the earlier Good Neighbor hotel booking, provided I add it to MDE.  However, if I change my mind and cancel the earlier days, will my FP cancel too?  Or am I not going to be able to do this because my tickets were part of the FD package?

Second question - if I decide to add some tickets to my earlier dates, do I have to buy tickets through the GN Hotel?  Or can I buy them and link them through UT?


----------



## cwis

hiroMYhero said:


> Purchasing a multiday ticket and linking it is explained in this current thread:
> AP expiring during August trip - Can I still book FP?



Thank you for this link. However — and I should have noted it in my first post –, this wouldn't work for us, as we're staying more than 10 consecutive days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cwis said:


> Thank you for this link. However — and I should have noted it in my first post –, this wouldn't work for us, as we're staying more than 10 consecutive days.


Her AP covers 2 days and the FP window opens for the first 14 days of your stay and rolls immediately. How many park days in total over how many onsite days?

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for the post describing long stays.


----------



## cwis

hiroMYhero said:


> Her AP covers 2 days and the FP window opens for the first 14 days of your stay and rolls immediately. How many park days in total over how many onsite days?
> 
> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for the post describing long stays.



We have quite a few reservations between 1 and 3 nights, back to back, then a 14 nights reservation. It was my understanding that all the booking windows would open at once, up to 21 days (we're staying less than that). If this is correct, then a multi-day ticket + the two days covered by our AP won't suffice.


----------



## hiroMYhero

No, the booking window will open for the first 14 days and then will immediately begin rolling the following day.

In essence you’ll have a rolling 74-day booking window the day after the window initially opens for that 14 day block.


----------



## cwis

hiroMYhero said:


> No, the booking window will open for the first 14 days and then will immediately begin rolling the following day.
> 
> In essence you’ll have a rolling 74-day booking window the day after the window initially opens for that 14 day block.



Thanks for the clarification. We still will be 2 days too short, then. Since we're from Europe we could also buy 21-days UK tickets but as these are sometimes a pain to upgrade at Guest Relations, we would rather like being able to renew our AP earlier.

As you mentionned in the topic you pointed, being able to renew an AP 75 days earlier would have cleared out our issues.


----------



## hiroMYhero

notrub98 said:


> However, if I change my mind and cancel the earlier days, will my FP cancel too?


No; they will remain intact based on your package that includes tickets.


----------



## 123SA

Tomorrow is my FP booking day.  Do ADRs prevent a FP booking?

For example, I have Sci-fi ADR at 12pm.  If the only Slinky FP available is at 12:00, will I have to cancel the meal before it lets me book?


----------



## mesaboy2

123SA said:


> Tomorrow is my FP booking day.  Do ADRs prevent a FP booking?
> 
> For example, I have Sci-fi ADR at 12pm.  If the only Slinky FP available is at 12:00, will I have to cancel the meal before it lets me book?



No.  You will get a warning of the conflict, but the system will not prevent it.


----------



## David Jewell

Not sure if this is ethical by most standards but here goes: on our AK day my wife and two kids have a fast pass for kali river while me and my son will do Everest. My mother in law has the FP with them but due to a chemo port being put in is not riding. She just has the card ticket. If I was to use that card to ride is there anyway they would let us bring our 6yo son who doesn’t have the FP with us so we can just all ride together instead of having to do the rider swap?


----------



## hiroMYhero

David Jewell said:


> If I was to use that card to ride is there anyway they would let us bring our 6yo son who doesn’t have the FP with us so we can just all ride together instead of having to do the rider swap?


No; each rider would need a FP.


----------



## David Jewell

hiroMYhero said:


> No; each rider would need a FP.


Ok no big deal. Not sure what to do with MIL FP, she doesn’t want to ride anything alone. I thought of here taking our 3yo girl to UP but since she’ll be in an electric wheelchair I’m not sure if that’s practical


----------



## hiroMYhero

David Jewell said:


> Ok no big deal. Not sure what to do with MIL FP, she doesn’t want to ride anything alone. I thought of here taking our 3yo girl to UP but since she’ll be in an electric wheelchair I’m not sure if that’s practical


Is the 3 year old riding Kali? If she isn’t, book a Kali FP for her. Your DS uses that FP and you use your MIL’s FP and everyone rides together - MIL and 3 year old can go have a snack or meet characters somewhere.


----------



## cwis

cwis said:


> Thanks for the clarification. We still will be 2 days too short, then. Since we're from Europe we could also buy 21-days UK tickets but as these are sometimes a pain to upgrade at Guest Relations, we would rather like being able to renew our AP earlier.
> 
> As you mentionned in the topic you pointed, being able to renew an AP 75 days earlier would have cleared out our issues.



I've made some more research and found on other boards people were successful at renewing their AP 65 days before, by calling ticketing. Don't know if this would work at ~75 days though. I will call and let you know.


----------



## Paul Rodgers

What is your experience with booking Fastpasses on the same account but with different computers/devices? Does it cancel you out because it's the same account opened multiple times?


----------



## mesaboy2

Paul Rodgers said:


> What is your experience with booking Fastpasses on the same account but with different computers/devices? Does it cancel you out because it's the same account opened multiple times?



Works fine.


----------



## 123SA

Paul Rodgers said:


> What is your experience with booking Fastpasses on the same account but with different computers/devices? Does it cancel you out because it's the same account opened multiple times?



Didn’t work for us this mornings. Tried multiple laptops and MDE app on multiple phones


----------



## Aron1012

Have a question about the Multiple Experiences Fast Passes.  Friend of ours is there now and received some for a room issue.  It was supposed to be 1 for each person in the group on a couple different days.  But on the MDE it says:  Experiences Remaining/Total and then shows 2/2 under each person.  It shows this on both days.  So does that mean she actually received 2 per day?


----------



## KGolf31

I swear I read up on this prior in either this thread or another - but for HS, currently I have FPs for ToT and RnR (may change depending on TSM availability after June 18th, but for this conversation lets just say that'll still be SB). 

I do not have a 3rd fastpass yet. The plan, would be to hit these 2 rides in edition to TSM (I have a 9:05 for RnR and 10:10 for ToT). Afterwards I'd like to schedule FPs for another park. 


Do I need to still book a 3rd FP within HS and burn it to schedule my 4th FP elsewhere? Or once I scan in my first FP it'll see I have the availability for 1 FP and I can schedule elsewhere?

My apologies - I tried reading up and couldn't find this instance described, even though I swear it was.


----------



## hiroMYhero

KGolf31 said:


> Or once I scan in my first FP it'll see I have the availability for 1 FP and I can schedule elsewhere?


Yes - scan into FP#1 and you can immediately book for Park#2. 

It’s the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky that has the park hopping tips.


----------



## cwis

cwis said:


> I've made some more research and found on other boards people were successful at renewing their AP 65 days before, by calling ticketing. Don't know if this would work at ~75 days though. I will call and let you know.



I just called the AP line, after being transferred around, some cast member was finally able to let us renew our AP. DW was then able to link her renewal cert on MDE.
For reference, we are at 70 days before check-in.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cwis said:


> I just called the AP line, after being transferred around, some cast member was finally able to let us renew our AP. DW was then able to link her renewal cert on MDE.
> For reference, we are at 70 days before check-in.


Did you have to progress to Management / Leader Level? 

And remember, the FP booking for long stays still applies .


----------



## notrub98

hiroMYhero said:


> No; they will remain intact based on your package that includes tickets.



Thank you!  I assume I should stay within the 60 day window of the package booking if I decide to cancel the earlier days to avoid FP being cancelled?


----------



## hiroMYhero

notrub98 said:


> Thank you!  I assume I should stay within the 60 day window of the package booking if I decide to cancel the earlier days to avoid FP being cancelled?


Not necessary; but if you do decide to Cancel, do it as soon as possible to open up the room for someone else.


----------



## cwis

hiroMYhero said:


> Did you have to progress to Management / Leader Level?
> 
> And remember, the FP booking for long stays still applies .



No, the cast member was able to issue the renewal right away. She told me I needed to call another number, then I said I've been transferred to her and was told to “press 4”, at which point she agreed to make a “one-time exception” and do it herself, to save me some time.


----------



## IrishNYC

If I set up an MDE managing 12 people, then add a resort reservation for just 2 people, will all of those 12 be able to make FPs at 60 days? I'm thinking no, but I'm unsure. All 12 of those people have resort reservations, but getting them to set up 3 more MDEs will be next to impossible because the trip is a surprise.


----------



## hiroMYhero

IrishNYC said:


> If I set up an MDE managing 12 people, then add a resort reservation for just 2 people, will all of those 12 be able to make FPs at 60 days? I'm thinking no, but I'm unsure. All 12 of those people have resort reservations, but getting them to set up 3 more MDEs will be next to impossible because the trip is a surprise.


Add all the reservations to the 1 MDX account that you manage. In that way, you can mix and match groupings for FPs.


----------



## IrishNYC

hiroMYhero said:


> Add all the reservations to the 1 MDX account that you manage. In that way, you can mix and match groupings for FPs.


So I can have multiple resort reservations under one MDE for the same dates?


----------



## hiroMYhero

IrishNYC said:


> So I can have multiple resort reservations under one MDE for the same dates?


Yes.


----------



## Mark Cameron

This question has probably been covered but I can not find it so I apologize.  I know I can't schedule fast passes at two parks in one day but my question is, if I schedule and 1 fast pass in Hollywood Studios and go use it can I then schedule same day fast passes in Magic Kingdom, one by one?  Just wanted to make sure it didn't still have to be three in one day before you could change.  I know I would miss out of 2 pre scheduled fast passes but oh well.  Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mark Cameron said:


> This question has probably been covered but I can not find it so I apologize.  I know I can't schedule fast passes at two parks in one day but my question is, if I schedule and 1 fast pass in Hollywood Studios and go use it can I then schedule same day fast passes in Magic Kingdom, one by one?  Just wanted to make sure it didn't still have to be three in one day before you could change.  I know I would miss out of 2 pre scheduled fast passes but oh well.  Thank you!


Actually, if you only prebook one at HS, once you use it you can book your next 2 FPs at MK! Then it goes to 1 by 1.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Mark Cameron said:


> This question has probably been covered but I can not find it so I apologize.  I know I can't schedule fast passes at two parks in one day but my question is, if I schedule and 1 fast pass in Hollywood Studios and go use it can I then schedule same day fast passes in Magic Kingdom, one by one?  Just wanted to make sure it didn't still have to be three in one day before you could change.  I know I would miss out of 2 pre scheduled fast passes but oh well.  Thank you!


As soon as you tap in to your HS FP you can begin booking for another park.  Post #4 of the FP FAQ addendum has the info you’re looking for:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ng-cl-fp-trial-program.3538258/#post-56320829


----------



## Lewdannie

Cluelyss said:


> Actually, if you only prebook one at HS, once you use it you can book your next 2 FPs at MK! Then it goes to 1 by 1.


 Similarly, if I am only interested in booking Tier 1 at Epcot. Could I just book Frozen and then try and book TT as soon as I tap on?


----------



## JETSDAD

Lewdannie said:


> Similarly, if I am only interested in booking Tier 1 at Epcot. Could I just book Frozen and then try and book TT as soon as I tap on?


No. You would need to use 2 tier 2 FP's before being able to book another tier 1 in the same park.


----------



## mesaboy2

The section discussing tiering in Post #8 includes the following:


mesaboy2 said:


> A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond. In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is *not* a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP in the same park faster.


----------



## yaya74

My trip is 50+ days away... Is it too late to buy the CL FP+ since it is bookable 90 days prior??


----------



## hiroMYhero

yaya74 said:


> My trip is 50+ days away... Is it too late to buy the CL FP+ since it is bookable 90 days prior??


No, it’s not too late because CL FPs come from their own FP pool. You may not be able to choose the evening event - ask DSS CMs what is still available to you if you purchased.


----------



## cwis

hiroMYhero said:


> No, it’s not too late because CL FPs come from their own FP pool. You may not be able to choose the evening event - ask DSS CMs what is still available to you if you purchased.



Remember it's 90 days from check-out, not check-in. Depending on the duration of your trip, you may not be that late. 



hiroMYhero said:


> No, it’s not too late because CL FPs come from their own FP pool. You may not be able to choose the evening event - ask DSS CMs what is still available to you if you purchased.



I'm a little bit confused about this separate FP+ pool, as I've read various  reports about some experiences no longer being available at some time. Do you think the availability shall be pretty good 50 days prior to checkout ?


----------



## DJFan88

yaya74 said:


> My trip is 50+ days away... Is it too late to buy the CL FP+ since it is bookable 90 days prior??



Availability may be limited?  You'll have to call but I wouldn't wait a minute if you want to do this.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

One note on the above regarding the Trial CL program...your three “Regular FPs” do come from the normal pool... so at 50 days out you’ll be a bit behind on those (although other than mega-headliners, this isn’t necessarily the end of the world depending on your travel dates).


----------



## DeeSee

One of my kids is not quite 3 years old, so he will still be 2 at the time my FP+ booking window opens up next week. He will turn 3 within the 60 days before our trip. So, of course, we have a ticket for him and have linked it to him in MDX. In MDX, he shows up as "infant" for the time being. Will this be a problem when I try to book FP+ for him next week? Ex., will I not be able to book FP for him because the system will think he doesn't need it?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DeeSee said:


> One of my kids is not quite 3 years old, so he will still be 2 at the time my FP+ booking window opens up next week. He will turn 3 within the 60 days before our trip. So, of course, we have a ticket for him and have linked it to him in MDX. In MDX, he shows up as "infant" for the time being. Will this be a problem when I try to book FP+ for him next week? Ex., will I not be able to book FP for him because the system will think he doesn't need it?


With a linked ticket, you can book FPs. Go to your MDX and from the FP area, book a FP for him to confirm that it works. After booking, Delete the FP.


----------



## Nikki0401

Hi everyone. I need some expert advice. My 60 day fastpass window opens this Monday for our August trip. I understand that I should try to get the most sought after rides first. I would like to schedule FOP the 2nd and 4th day of my trip and Slinky Dog the 3rd day. What should I do first?


----------



## shan981

mesaboy2 said:


> *Two Onsite Stays (Back-to-Back)*
> 
> RO Stay followed by Package Stay.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay.  FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets are activated at Guest Relations.



Just a quick question about the above. What days are considered in the RO stay? We are doing one night at POP (RO) on 11/24, then our package starts 11/25 at CR. So I am able to book FP+ at 60 days from 11/24, but won't be able to book any ON 11/24, but can book all other days starting with 11/25? Just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly, since 11/25 is part of both stays.


----------



## hiroMYhero

shan981 said:


> I am able to book FP+ at 60 days from 11/24, but won't be able to book any ON 11/24, but can book all other days starting with 11/25?


Yes, correct!


----------



## shan981

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, correct!



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## yaya74

hiroMYhero said:


> No, it’s not too late because CL FPs come from their own FP pool. You may not be able to choose the evening event - ask DSS CMs what is still available to you if you purchased.



Thank you @hiroMYhero . I called DSS today.  FP+ for FOP, including CL ones, is not available!!!!! inventory for Slinky is very limited.. I am 56 days away from my check out date..


----------



## hiroMYhero

yaya74 said:


> Thank you @hiroMYhero . I called DSS today.  FP+ for FOP, including CL ones, is not available!!!!! inventory for Slinky is very limited.. I am 56 days away from my check out date..


Thanks for reporting back. I saw that you were able to book FoP with your regular FP choices when your window opened.  Interesting that there is a max for CL Extra FPs.


----------



## yaya74

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for reporting back. I saw that you were able to book FoP with your regular FP choices when your window opened.  Interesting that there is a max for CL Extra FPs.



Forgot to mention, CL FP+ for SDMT is very limited too.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I tried to find an answer to this. I know I have read this before somewhere.\We have booked a 5 day stay, checking out on the 6th. I added a 5 day ticket.It came to our attention that we only have a few days between a beach trip and the Disney trip, so I booked a condo with the stay overlapping our Disney stay.
If I choose to cancel a couple of resort days in favor of staying at the condo, will I lose any of my park tickets in the process (and have to rebuy them) and subsequently lose my fast passes? I am just considering this, so may not cancel any resort days at all, just something to think about.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> If I choose to cancel a couple of resort days in favor of staying at the condo, will I lose any of my park tickets in the process (and have to rebuy them) and subsequently lose my fast passes?


Are your tickets linked separately? If so, changing up days doesn’t affect tickets or FPs.

Or, if you purchased a package, everything will remain if you adjust dates for your package and maintain the same # of tickets.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

hiroMYhero said:


> Are your tickets linked separately? If so, changing up days doesn’t affect tickets or FPs.
> 
> Or, if you purchased a package, everything will remain if you adjust dates for your package and maintain the same # of tickets.


I purchased a package. So, if I booked November 1 - 6 (checking out November 6) and 5 day hoppers, and I change the check in date to November 3rd, my tickets and fast passes will remain the same? I have the condo from October 27 - November 3. I also have MNSSHP tickets for the 31st. I know changing the date of check in won't affect the party tickets, but I was wondering about the other tickets? It's early enough to rebook the resort and add the tickets separately, just trying to work out all the angles. We just decided to book the condo a couple of days ago. I have my ADRs set up, and I know it won't affect those, but I was most concerned about the tickets.. Now that I think about it, even though not onsite yet, will I be able to book fps for MNSSHP at 30 or 60 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> and I change the check in date to November 3rd, my tickets and fast passes will remain the same?


Yes.



Mambo Junkie said:


> Now that I think about it, even though not onsite yet, will I be able to book fps for MNSSHP at 30 or 60 days?


If it’s possible to book FPs with a Party ticket, you’ll have a 30 day window unless you convert to “room-only” with separately linked tickets. Then, your 60-day window applies to the MNSSHP day - it falls in the open window.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> If it’s possible to book FPs with a Party ticket, you’ll have a 30 day window unless you convert to “room-only” with separately linked tickets. Then, your 60-day window applies to the MNSSHP day - it falls in the open window.


Ok, so if I convert my package to a room only (Nov 1-6) and buy my tickets separately, I can book the party on the 31st at 60 days out? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Linleedo

I have linked 2 sets of family members and made dining reservations together. However, when fastpass choices come around in October, how will we be able to make separate choices? ( some can't do intense motion rides). We also would like some to be together for other choices. How would we do this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Linleedo said:


> I have linked 2 sets of family members and made dining reservations together. However, when fastpass choices come around in October, how will we be able to make separate choices? ( some can't do intense motion rides). We also would like some to be together for other choices. How would we do this?


You can use your MDX account and pick and choose people and their desired ride for pre-booking FPs.


----------



## Koda

How do you calculate the 60 day FP booking date?  Do you count check in day as #1, and count 60 days back?  We are arriving August 11.


----------



## mesaboy2

Your window opens June 12 at 7:00a ET.  I’ve messed up the calendar math enough that I just ask Siri.


----------



## Koda

Great!  Thank you!


----------



## Linleedo

hiroMYhero said:


> You can use your MDX account and pick and choose people and their desired ride for pre-booking FPs.


Thank you for your guidance.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Ok, so i'm sure the answer to this question is somewhere on this thread, but i'm not looking through 233 pages! 

If I link two MDE accounts as 'friends', will I then be able to book the FastPasses for both parties together? Assuming we can link tickets etc. on our separate accounts and then one or the other of us can book the FastPasses when we're planning to be together at the parks?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Ok, so i'm sure the answer to this question is somewhere on this thread, but i'm not looking through 233 pages!
> 
> If I link two MDE accounts as 'friends', will I then be able to book the FastPasses for both parties together? Assuming we can link tickets etc. on our separate accounts and then one or the other of us can book the FastPasses when we're planning to be together at the parks?


Yes. Be sure to have each person be invited to be linked and they need to Select “Share All Plans.” Then one person can book FPs for all linked people.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Be sure to have each person be invited to be linked and they need to Select “Share All Plans.” Then one person can book FPs for all linked people.


Thanks Jen! It doesn't give me the option to send an email invite to link MDE accounts as it has in the past, if I link by resort reservation number will that work in the same way and link everyone on that reservation? (or is there a way to link with email address etc. that i'm just not seeing?) Hope you are well anyway?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Thanks Jen! It doesn't give me the option to send an email invite to link MDE accounts as it has in the past, if I link by resort reservation number will that work in the same way and link everyone on that reservation? (or is there a way to link with email address etc. that i'm just not seeing?) Hope you are well anyway?


Hi Nathan, 
I’ve always linked by adding their name to the Friends’ list and then selected the option to invite to link via email - using the website not the app.

Their names would have to be on your Family list to be able to link the onsite reservation.

Thanks for asking - I am doing quite well.  Recently moved to San Diego and fully enjoying the amazing location!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Hi Nathan,
> I’ve always linked by adding their name to the Friends’ list and then selected the option to invite to link via email - using the website not the app.
> 
> Their names would have to be on your Family list to be able to link the onsite reservation.
> 
> Thanks for asking - I am doing quite well.  Recently moved to San Diego and fully enjoying the amazing location!


Ok, I will give that a go! Thanks 

Glad to hear it, San Diego looks such a beautiful place with so much to do, definitely on my list of places to visit!


----------



## Leelo

Question about AP and fastpasses:

I tried to search for the answer but was having a hard time finding it. 

I have 2 onsite stays coming up.
-5 night stay in late August (Pop)
-6 night stay in mid October (BLT)

Will I be able to book fastpasses for all the days I am there for both trips? Or will I still be limited to 7 days at a time?


----------



## dspads

mesaboy2 said:


> Your window opens June 12 at 7:00a ET.  I’ve messed up the calendar math enough that I just ask Siri.



I was just able to book for our 8/11 arrival, even though it said 61 days out. I just logged in to MDX to check and see how to book to be ready tomorrow, and I was able to book our entire stay. I actually came on here to try and figure out if I calculated wrong or something. I was able to get everything I wanted and times were available all day for everything. I hope it is not some sort of mistake and they are still there tomorrow!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Hi Nathan,
> I’ve always linked by adding their name to the Friends’ list and then selected the option to invite to link via email - using the website not the app.
> 
> Their names would have to be on your Family list to be able to link the onsite reservation.
> 
> Thanks for asking - I am doing quite well.  Recently moved to San Diego and fully enjoying the amazing location!


Ok, so that worked for the most part. I added the account lead via email and then added the others through 'connected guests'. One slight issue though, only two of the three other party members showed up on the 'connected guests' list. Any suggestions as to why that might be?


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Ok, so that worked for the most part. I added the account lead via email and then added the others through 'connected guests'. One slight issue though, only two of the three other party members showed up on the 'connected guests' list. Any suggestions as to why that might be?


You still have to do the invite via email for the MDX where they are listed and managed.

Could that 1 person have their own MDX by chance?


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

hiroMYhero said:


> You still have to do the invite via email for the MDX where they are listed and managed.
> 
> Could that 1 person have their own MDX by chance?


Yes, so I added the account holder as a friend on MDX before then 'inviting' their children (who are on the same MDX account). That has gone through fine and I now have three of them listed on my MDX. The fourth person didn't show up on that list.

I am now beginning to wonder whether he does have his own MDX which is somehow linked to their family MDX account. Its a possibility. I'll have to find out and see what I can do. If not, may have to give Disney a call and get them to take a look for me. Thanks for your help Jen


----------



## DJFan88

If Disney says Distribution is done on let's say TT at a certain time, then let's say I go on MDE and get a Illuminations FP, thereby giving up my TT FP because I decided my stomach can't handle TT. (Purely fictious for question), will my TT FP be released to some lucky soul who is refreshing at that time, thereby making FP distribution for that ride Not done?


----------



## mesaboy2

DJFan88 said:


> If Disney says Distribution is done on let's say TT at a certain time, then let's say I go on MDE and get a Illuminations FP, thereby giving up my TT FP because I decided my stomach can't handle TT. (Purely fictious for question), will my TT FP be released to some lucky soul who is refreshing at that time, thereby making FP distribution for that ride Not done?



Yes.


----------



## DJFan88

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.



Ok thanks!


----------



## maxiesmom

I have a question that may be a bit confusing, so stay with me.  Our trip to WDW is October 26-Nov 4.  My plan is to buy a 10 day hopper and then upgrade it to an Annual Pass.  If AP holders can only book 7 days of Fast Passes, will my 3 extra day of FPs vanish?

Also, due to extending the trip and doing some booking thru places like Hotwire and Priceline the stay is actually 4 separate reservations.  We check in for the first time Friday night, then out/in on Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday, and then out for good on Sunday.  Will that have any effect on booking Fast Passes?


----------



## maxiesmom

Anyone?


----------



## hiroMYhero

maxiesmom said:


> Anyone?


If you’re onsite for all those reservations, you won’t lose any FPs that you book for all 10 days - when your window opens based on Stay#1.


----------



## maxiesmom

hiroMYhero said:


> If you’re onsite for all those reservations, you won’t lose any FPs that you book for all 10 days - when your window opens based on Stay#1.



All of those stays are between the Dolphin and the Swan.  So I can book all FPs when I hit day one of my first stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

maxiesmom said:


> All of those stays are between the Dolphin and the Swan.  So I can book all FPs when I hit day one of my first stay?


Yes because Swan/Dolphin are considered onsite for FPs. 

You also won’t lose any FPs when you upgrade.


----------



## maxiesmom

Thank you!!


----------



## oceanmarina

Quick question, I remember being told once by a cast member (via phone) to try to make your Fastpasses at midnight at your booking window (as opposed to waiting 7AM), is there any truth to this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

oceanmarina said:


> Quick question, I remember being told once by a cast member (via phone) to try to make your Fastpasses at midnight at your booking window (as opposed to waiting 7AM), is there any truth to this?


The only factual thing is that the CM told you to try. Did the CM say you would be successful?

The FP Booking window opens at 7:00a Orlando time exactly 60 days prior to your check-in date.


----------



## DJFan88

hiroMYhero said:


> The only factual thing is that the CM told you to try. Did the CM say you would be successful?
> 
> The FP Booking window opens at 7:00a Orlando time exactly 60 days prior to your check-in date.



Mine turned exactly at 7 too, not even 6:59


----------



## mesaboy2

oceanmarina said:


> Quick question, *I remember being told once* by a cast member (via phone) to try to make your Fastpasses at midnight at your booking window (as opposed to waiting 7AM), is there any truth to this?



Perhaps you asked the question years ago, back when the time was (usually) midnight.


----------



## oceanmarina

hiroMYhero said:


> The only factual thing is that the CM told you to try. Did the CM say you would be successful?
> 
> The FP Booking window opens at 7:00a Orlando time exactly 60 days prior to your check-in date.





DJFan88 said:


> Mine turned exactly at 7 too, not even 6:59





mesaboy2 said:


> Perhaps you asked the question years ago, back when the time was (usually) midnight.



Thanks so much! That's good to hear as I keep "old lady" hours, midnight would have been tough for me


----------



## 123SA

I want to look into switching resorts as I realized I have my stay booked at a pet-friendly resort.  Does switching resorts effect my already scheduled FP?   I would keep the dates the same.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> I want to look into switching resorts as I realized I have my stay booked at a pet-friendly resort.  Does switching resorts effect my already scheduled FP?   I would keep the dates the same.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You’ll keep your FPs. They remain based on your linked tickets.


----------



## DJFan88

oceanmarina said:


> Thanks so much! That's good to hear as I keep "old lady" hours, midnight would have been tough for me



Yes, it's a perfect morning coffee activity!  Get started a little early, so you hit that thing at exactly the second it turns!


----------



## BOST99

Tomorrow is FP day and just realized I'm likely not going to be able to make my FP selections until 8/8:30 EST.  Realistically is 90 minutes going to make a big difference?

Started freaking out a bit this morning when Hubby mentioned he had to be to work early changing up our daily routine.  Going to AK on day 2 and 7, so thinking I'll still have a chance for FOP on day 7.


----------



## DJFan88

BOST99 said:


> Tomorrow is FP day and just realized I'm likely not going to be able to make my FP selections until 8/8:30 EST.  Realistically is 90 minutes going to make a big difference?
> 
> Started freaking out a bit this morning when Hubby mentioned he had to be to work early changing up our daily routine.  Going to AK on day 2 and 7, so thinking I'll still have a chance for FOP on day 7.



I think you'll still be fine, but don't waste a second. The more popular rides may be later in the day available.  I think day 7 should be good.  I tweaked my FPs for a good 2 hrs or 3 after 7 with no issues, but did notice some Biggie's as more like noon time + FPs.  My AKL was day 5 + 8, and my DHS was day 7 + 8.


----------



## cwis

Our FP+ booking window opened a few days ago, and some rides, such as FOP was already sold-out after a 15 minutes. Slinky Dog/A.S.S. was sold out in minutes.

(I still can't believe they really did chose the name “Alien Swirling Saucers.”)


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

mesaboy2 said:


> *Booking Windows*
> 
> - *The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*




I'm getting my FP plans together and finding too much conflicting info on the booking time. Is this one correct? or is it 12:00 am like I have seen on other threads. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JETSDAD

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I'm getting my FP plans together and finding too much conflicting info on the booking time. Is this one correct? or is it 12:00 am like I have seen on other threads. Thanks in advance!


It's 7:00AM.  Those other threads are likely older.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I'm getting my FP plans together and finding too much conflicting info on the booking time. Is this one correct? or is it 12:00 am like I have seen on other threads. Thanks in advance!



It was (usually) midnight up until several years ago, when it was changed to 7:00a ET.  As mentioned at the top of Post #1, the first posts here are regularly updated with current info.


----------



## Cluelyss

Leelo said:


> Question about AP and fastpasses:
> 
> I tried to search for the answer but was having a hard time finding it.
> 
> I have 2 onsite stays coming up.
> -5 night stay in late August (Pop)
> -6 night stay in mid October (BLT)
> 
> Will I be able to book fastpasses for all the days I am there for both trips? Or will I still be limited to 7 days at a time?


The onsite stays *should* trump the 7 day AP rule. I say should only because while it’s suppose to work that way, it doesn’t always and you may need to log a call to IT if you run into any issues booking for your second stay. Just be prepared.


----------



## Jennny

My booking window opens this Thursday. My sister and her family are arriving 4 days after us, so their booking window opens next Monday. 
We are linked as friends, I can see her tickets. They have a PACKAGE.
Am I able to book all of ours starting Thursday? If not, am I able  to book mine and them ( add friends and family to FP) on Thursday , or do I have to wait until Monday b/c that is the day their 60 day window opens due to them having a package?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jennny said:


> My booking window opens this Thursday. My sister and her family are arriving 4 days after us, so their booking window opens next Monday.
> We are linked as friends, I can see her tickets. They have a PACKAGE.
> Am I able to book all of ours starting Thursday? If not, am I able  to book mine and them ( add friends and family to FP) on Thursday , or do I have to wait until Monday b/c that is the day their 60 day window opens due to them having a package?


You’ll be able to only book yours and then try to add them when their package opens their FP window.


----------



## Jennny

Thank you! Would I be smarter to add them on their opening window to our FP+ or try to grab their own hoping to get sometime during our window?
There are 4 in my family, and 5 in my sisters.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jennny said:


> Thank you! Would I be smarter to add them on their opening window to our FP+ or try to grab their own hoping to get sometime during our window?
> There are 4 in my family, and 5 in my sisters.


For the high priority rides such as FoP and 7D, try to book theirs with an overlapping FP window.

For others, you can use Change Party to try to add them, or, just search for an overlapping window.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

So I am heading to WDW tomorrow and looking over my plans. We are a group of 6, but my daughter is only 18 months old and with the heat may not make it until the end of our scheduled fast passes. All of our fast passes are in the morning, but there are a few times our last scheduled fast pass is around 12 or 1. 

One day for example, we have fast passes at Epcot, but what if my mom decides to take my daughter back to the resort before using her 3rd fast pass at Frozen at 1:00? 

The rest of us tap into frozen ever after at 1:00 and want to to immediately get magic kingdom fast passes for later in the afternoon. Is my mom excluded from that until after the 1:00-2:00 window expires since our 4th and her 3rd would be in a different park? Am I correct that I can’t just cancel her frozen fast pass and get a dumbo one, for example? 

The only way I was thinking this could work would be if I keep my moms band in the park, tapping her into the fast pass line even though she wouldn’t be riding. My mom would have to use my 18 month old’s magic band to open the room. That would work, right? 

If that wouldn’t work, I guess we’d just get 4 new fast passes right away and try to match up one for my mom once the window expires. 

Does any of that make sense?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DizneyLizzy said:


> Am I correct that I can’t just cancel her frozen fast pass and get a dumbo one, for example?


No, you are not correct. 

Cancel out her FP as soon as you know she won’t be using it and book a FP for MK.

See the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky for park hopping tips.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

hiroMYhero said:


> No, you are not correct.
> 
> Cancel out her FP as soon as you know she won’t be using it and book a FP for MK.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky for park hopping tips.



Thanks so much. I’m glad to be wrong. Is this a change? I feel like I had trouble a few years back when I was in a situation like this. I think my husbands band didn’t scan at an attraction in the MK and I had trouble booking an Epcot FP for him bc the app was telling me he was ineligible. I could be misremembering. Anyway, thank you!


----------



## cwis

DizneyLizzy said:


> Thanks so much. I’m glad to be wrong. Is this a change? I feel like I had trouble a few years back when I was in a situation like this. I think my husbands band didn’t scan at an attraction in the MK and I had trouble booking an Epcot FP for him bc the app was telling me he was ineligible. I could be misremembering. Anyway, thank you!



The rule did change, in that you don't need to have actually used 3 FP in the same park to be eligible for FPs in other parks. (You don't even need to make reservations for 3 FPs anymore.)
Tiering restrictions still applies in your first park until you have used 3 FP, though.


----------



## delux

If our party is arriving on different dates, Can the first one to arrive make fast passes for all of us?  So further explained...2 people are arriving on a Thursday. 4 more arrive on Sunday. And we all leave the following Friday.  So my question is, if we are all linked, can the 2 arriving thursday make all of our fast passes the day their window opens?



mesaboy2 said:


> *Booking Windows*
> 
> - *The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*
> 
> - For purposes of booking FPs, *tickets bought as part of a Disney room/ticket package behave differently than tickets bought separately.  This distinction has major implications for booking FPs in some situations.*  Put simply, *package tickets are not valid for any dates prior to the room check-in date*.  *Tickets bought separately are valid immediately.*  It is never advantageous to have package tickets if a guest will be at Disney before their package starts.  Additionally, package tickets complicate FP booking scenarios where two linked groups arrive on separate dates.
> 
> - FPs can be booked in advance, with different booking windows opening for the following 4 general categories of guests:
> 
> *Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program - 90 Days Before Checkout Date (additional fee applies):*
> Club Level guests at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Boardwalk, Contemporary, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Yacht Club.  Guests staying in bungalows at Polynesian, cabins at Wilderness Lodge Copper Creek, or Governor Suites, Parlor Suites, Presidential Suites, or Premium Alcove rooms at Swan and Dolphin.
> This 90-day window applies only to the 3 additional FPs offered with this program, and not to the already-included 3 FPs at 60 days with any onsite stay.
> These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.
> The fee for this additional benefit is $50 per person per day, plus tax with a 3-day minimum.
> 
> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Four Seasons Resort Orlando, Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account:  B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account.  _Note:  If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> *Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
> CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account.  CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  _Note:  If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._
> 
> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for.  The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear.  Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.
> 
> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.
> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*.  For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> - *Offsite guests can book no more than 30 days in advance.*  This means FPs must be scheduled day-by-day for each day of the stay, assuming the guest wants the widest possible choice of FPs available for each day of their stay.
> 
> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.*  The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.
> 
> - *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.





mesaboy2 said:


> *Booking Windows*
> 
> - *The booking window opens at 7:00a Eastern Time each day.*
> 
> - For purposes of booking FPs, *tickets bought as part of a Disney room/ticket package behave differently than tickets bought separately.  This distinction has major implications for booking FPs in some situations.*  Put simply, *package tickets are not valid for any dates prior to the room check-in date*.  *Tickets bought separately are valid immediately.*  It is never advantageous to have package tickets if a guest will be at Disney before their package starts.  Additionally, package tickets complicate FP booking scenarios where two linked groups arrive on separate dates.
> 
> - FPs can be booked in advance, with different booking windows opening for the following 4 general categories of guests:
> 
> *Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program - 90 Days Before Checkout Date (additional fee applies):*
> Club Level guests at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Boardwalk, Contemporary, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Yacht Club.  Guests staying in bungalows at Polynesian, cabins at Wilderness Lodge Copper Creek, or Governor Suites, Parlor Suites, Presidential Suites, or Premium Alcove rooms at Swan and Dolphin.
> This 90-day window applies only to the 3 additional FPs offered with this program, and not to the already-included 3 FPs at 60 days with any onsite stay.
> These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.
> The fee for this additional benefit is $50 per person per day, plus tax with a 3-day minimum.
> 
> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Four Seasons Resort Orlando, Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account:  B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account.  _Note:  If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> *Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
> CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account.  CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  _Note:  If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._
> 
> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for.  The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear.  Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.
> 
> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.
> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.
> If a guest has more resort days booked than ticket days in the MDX account, the *FPs can be scheduled on any days during the stay*.  For example, if a guest has a 5-day stay from Monday to Friday but only 3 days of tickets, FPs can be scheduled on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> - *Offsite guests can book no more than 30 days in advance.*  This means FPs must be scheduled day-by-day for each day of the stay, assuming the guest wants the widest possible choice of FPs available for each day of their stay.
> 
> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.*  The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.
> 
> - *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.


----------



## DJFan88

BOST99 said:


> Tomorrow is FP day and just realized I'm likely not going to be able to make my FP selections until 8/8:30 EST.  Realistically is 90 minutes going to make a big difference?
> 
> Started freaking out a bit this morning when Hubby mentioned he had to be to work early changing up our daily routine.  Going to AK on day 2 and 7, so thinking I'll still have a chance for FOP on day 7.



How'd it Go?


----------



## delux

delux said:


> If our party is arriving on different dates, Can the first one to arrive make fast passes for all of us?  So further explained...2 people are arriving on a Thursday. 4 more arrive on Sunday. And we all leave the following Friday.  So my question is, if we are all linked, can the 2 arriving thursday make all of our fast passes the day their window opens?



I do not have a package. We are all staying onsite. But the first 2 people to arrive might be part of a package. I'll have to find out. Thanks.


----------



## SqrlMnkey

(I checked the FAQs and didn’t see this, so please forgive me if I missed it)
So I made our fp reservations today, but didn’t get a lot of what I wanted.  I’d like to keep checking to see what opens up, but I’m not sure how.  Is there any way to see what is available at a different park without cancelling our current fp?
For instance, I have Epcot fp on day 4.  If FOP became available that day, I’d take it and go to AK instead.  But when I try to check AK availability on that date, it says that I first need to cancel my existing (Epcot) fp.  Is that correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SqrlMnkey said:


> (I checked the FAQs and didn’t see this, so please forgive me if I missed it)
> So I made our fp reservations today, but didn’t get a lot of what I wanted.  I’d like to keep checking to see what opens up, but I’m not sure how.  Is there any way to see what is available at a different park without cancelling our current fp?
> For instance, I have Epcot fp on day 4.  If FOP became available that day, I’d take it and go to AK instead.  But when I try to check AK availability on that date, it says that I first need to cancel my existing (Epcot) fp.  Is that correct?


Yes; you can Check Availability following the steps in the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky Post#2. The steps explain how you accept the Warning but won’t lose any pre-booked FPs.


----------



## SqrlMnkey

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; you can Check Availability following the steps in the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky Post#2. The steps explain how you accept the Warning but won’t lose any pre-booked FPs.


Thank you!


----------



## closetmickey

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; you can Check Availability following the steps in the FP FAQ Addendum Sticky Post#2. The steps explain how you accept the Warning but won’t lose any pre-booked FPs.


Is it correct that when you pass the warnings, that it still only shows you possible times that do not conflict with your existing fast passes? Or am I missing something? Thank you!


----------



## JETSDAD

closetmickey said:


> Is it correct that when you pass the warnings, that it still only shows you possible times that do not conflict with your existing fast passes? Or am I missing something? Thank you!


It will show all available times, even those that conflict with what you currently have as those would be dropped.


----------



## leebee

I'm feeling really stupid here, but can you help me "count back" 60 days? Do I put my finger on the day I am checking in and then jump back a day and say "1", or is check-in day "1"? As I am jumping backwards and counting, is the day I label "60" the day my window opens?


----------



## hiroMYhero

leebee said:


> I'm feeling really stupid here, but can you help me "count back" 60 days? Do I put my finger on the day I am checking in and then jump back a day and say "1", or is check-in day "1"? As I am jumping backwards and counting, is the day I label "60" the day my window opens?


Do you have an iPhone or Amazon Echo?

I always ask Siri: What is 60 days before “the check-in date.”

Post your date and I’ll ask her for you.


----------



## JohnnyB2

The day before you check-in would be day 1, and count back 60 days and begin to book on the 60th day.


----------



## leebee

Thank you!!


----------



## cwis

If you don't have a phone handy, you may also simply google for “60 days before august 14th”:


----------



## 4Hawks

If we have 3 on-site stays back to back: 8/30-9/1, 9/1-9/3, 9/3-9/5,
I can book FP starting 60 days before 8/30 for our entire stay, correct?
What if I cancel the first stay later? Will I lose the FPs?

Thanks!


----------



## cwis

4Hawks said:


> If we have 3 on-site stays back to back: 8/30-9/1, 9/1-9/3, 9/3-9/5,
> I can book FP starting 60 days before 8/30 for our entire stay, correct?
> What if I cancel the first stay later? Will I lose the FPs?
> 
> Thanks!



That is correct. Your booking window will open for 14 days of back-to-back stays. You FP will remain in MDE as long as you have valid tickets.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

I have a three day ticket and a MNSSHP ticket. The day of the party I plan to be at Disney springs in the morning and just use the ticket to get in at 4pm.

Will I be able to book four total days of fp+? If I try now I can only book three but I'm hopeful that when the night of the party is within my booking window it will count as a day of valid admission.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Richard M Nixon said:


> I have a three day ticket and a MNSSHP ticket. The day of the party I plan to be at Disney springs in the morning and just use the ticket to get in at 4pm.
> 
> Will I be able to book four total days of fp+? If I try now I can only book three but I'm hopeful that when the night of the party is within my booking window it will count as a day of valid admission.


Your Party ticket opens up FP booking ONLY for the Party day. So that day needs to be within your open booking window.


----------



## Richard M Nixon

hiroMYhero said:


> Your Party ticket opens up FP booking ONLY for the Party day. So that day needs to be within your open booking window.


Great, I'm in the parks Oct 19, 21, and 22 and at MNSSHP on the 20th, so I can book FP+ for all 4 days with a 3d ticket + party tix.


----------



## IrishNYC

If I have a ticket longer than my package can I make a FP for the day AFTER I check out? (Ex: Staying on site days 1-3, planning on using ticket days 2-4.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

IrishNYC said:


> If I have a ticket longer than my package can I make a FP for the day AFTER I check out? (Ex: Staying on site days 1-3, planning on using ticket days 2-4.)


Yes; using after checkout is fine. You just can’t use it before your package begins.


----------



## IrishNYC

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; using after checkout is fine. You just can’t use it before your package begins.


It's not working this morning!*cry*

I'm trying to make FPs for the 24th.


----------



## IrishNYC

IrishNYC said:


> It's not working this morning!*cry*
> 
> I'm trying to make FPs for the 24th.



UPDATE: Per Disney IT package tickets are not eligible for FastPasses beyond the length of resort stays. Had this been a split stay with an additional stay after the package I would've been able to book FPs for those dates.


----------



## smitch425

IrishNYC said:


> UPDATE: Per Disney IT package tickets are not eligible for FastPasses beyond the length of resort stays. Had this been a split stay with an additional stay after the package I would've been able to book FPs for those dates.


Offsite days can be booked 60 days from the park date after an onsite stay


----------



## mesaboy2

smitch425 said:


> Offsite days can be booked 60 days from the park date after an onsite stay





The PP will be able to make FPs for 8/24 on Monday morning, which is 60 days prior.


----------



## IrishNYC

smitch425 said:


> Offsite days can be booked 60 days from the park date after an onsite stay





mesaboy2 said:


> The PP will be able to make FPs for 8/24 on Monday morning, which is 60 days prior.



Thank you! I'll report back if that isn't the case on Monday.


----------



## mesaboy2

IrishNYC said:


> Thank you! I'll report back if that isn't the case on Monday.



This is the portion of the Split Stays post that applies:


mesaboy2 said:


> Onsite Package Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite package stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite package stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite package checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort.


----------



## TrixieBel

Hi everyone, I just wanted to give hope to anyone trying to book FOP FPs early in your stay...

We are arriving on 31 July and with only a few days in the parks we are heading into AK on 60+1. At our 60 day window a couple of weeks ago my hubby and I were both online and trying for FOP. No luck. No surprise...

I kept hooking into the MDE app over the next days, maybe 4-6 random times of the day. And a week later there was suddenly a time available - 5.10pm. After checking that I wasn’t imagining things, I grabbed it even though it was later than we wanted.

So... I’ve still been checking the app several times a day trying to modify the FOP FPs. It’s only 2 weeks later and, yesterday an earlier time slot was there when I looked. We now have 1.00pm FPS, just after our Yak & Yeti lunch.

We are all set! Can get our rides done in the morning, including rope drop FOP. Then have lunch and do FOP with FP. Head back to our hotel for a rest/pool time. Then back in time for our 6pm Tiffins with ROL dinner. Then hopefully another ride of something, and a wander through the park at night.

The lesson? Learn from the hints and tips from everyone here! If you don’t get what you want to start with, don’t give up - keep checking. Grab what you can and then keep trying to modify it to a better time for you.

Thanks to all you great people here!


----------



## leebee

Tomorrow (Saturday) is my FP day. After reading Kenny the Pirate's tutorial, I think I am ready. I am going to go into my account, jump immediately to our AK day, and pray that I can book FoP. IF I can't, I'll book Navi. Then I'll jump to our DS day and try to book SDD or TSMM (DD still isn't sure which she wants to ride). Then I'll jump to our Epcot day and book FEA. Does that sound like the right order, based on popularity of attraction? If DD decides on TSMM instead of SDD, would you book TSMM or FEA first (well, after FoP)? Then I can book whatever else I want, at my "leisure" (in other words, at least in order of day of travel- not doing 7DMT). 

Does this sound right? I am stressing BIG-time here, because I am NOT tech savvy; in fact, in our family, I am known as techno-stupid. I have no cell phone, no tablet, no Fitbit, no streaming, etc., just my laptop for the internet and work stuff. I'm anxious about this- I just have to remember to breathe, right?


----------



## Goseethemouse

So, I am still having a hard time figuring this out...

We currently have a reservation for 8/20 to 8/25 at Pop with an 8 day ticket. I finally managed to book fastpasses for 8/20 to /25. However, we will actually be at Disney from around 8/18 to 8/31 (plus/minus a day or two). I am hoping to exchange into DVC and think chances are pretty good. In that case we will switch to the UK 14 day ticket.

Do I understand it correctly that I can make reservations for 8/26 and onwards always 60 days before the actual date? I am mostly hoping to get FOP - is there any chance I would be able to get it if I can just book 60 days ahead?


----------



## JETSDAD

leebee said:


> Tomorrow (Saturday) is my FP day. After reading Kenny the Pirate's tutorial, I think I am ready. I am going to go into my account, jump immediately to our AK day, and pray that I can book FoP. IF I can't, I'll book Navi. Then I'll jump to our DS day and try to book SDD or TSMM (DD still isn't sure which she wants to ride). Then I'll jump to our Epcot day and book FEA. Does that sound like the right order, based on popularity of attraction? If DD decides on TSMM instead of SDD, would you book TSMM or FEA first (well, after FoP)? Then I can book whatever else I want, at my "leisure" (in other words, at least in order of day of travel- not doing 7DMT).
> 
> Does this sound right? I am stressing BIG-time here, because I am NOT tech savvy; in fact, in our family, I am known as techno-stupid. I have no cell phone, no tablet, no Fitbit, no streaming, etc., just my laptop for the internet and work stuff. I'm anxious about this- I just have to remember to breathe, right?



If you decide to do TSM I would wait and do it after the others. It has availability well after 60 days (and even after 30 days).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Goseethemouse said:


> Do I understand it correctly that I can make reservations for 8/26 and onwards always 60 days before the actual date?


Yes. Wait until the 60-day mark.


----------



## johnvree

MyDisneyExperience shows I am 60 days out (arrive on 8/23/18). 
Yet, a calendar counts shows 61 days. Called WDW and they confirm 61 days out and can make FP's tomorrow. 
Go onto MDE and it allows me to make FPs???
Here's my question - are the FPs I am making legit or will they be gone tomorrow?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

johnvree said:


> MyDisneyExperience shows I am 60 days out (arrive on 8/23/18).
> Yet, a calendar counts shows 61 days. Called WDW and they confirm 61 days out and can make FP's tomorrow.
> Go onto MDE and it allows me to make FPs???
> Here's my question - are the FPs I am making legit or will they be gone tomorrow?



There are certain situations/circumstances and/or glitches where your FP day opens up a day before it otherwise 'should'.  You're all good, enjoy!


----------



## leebee

I didn't do so well with the fast passes. MDE kept telling me DD's ticket isn't linked to my account, but it IS. Turns out she is in there twice, once from an older trip and once from this trip, and they were seeing her older trip name as not linked. Anyhow, by 7:15am passes for both FoP and SDD were gone for the day. I guess we'll rope drop FoP (it's an extra magic morning, so maybe my luck will be better?0 and skip SDD. We weren't sure about SDD anyhow, so it's OK- we got TSMM with no problem. Most of my other times and such are ok... not loving them, though.


----------



## johnvree

Odd that their site is off by a day. 
I wonder if it is because I have a dining reservation the day before my trip starts.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

leebee said:


> I didn't do so well with the fast passes. MDE kept telling me DD's ticket isn't linked to my account, but it IS. Turns out she is in there twice, once from an older trip and once from this trip, and they were seeing her older trip name as not linked. Anyhow, by 7:15am passes for both FoP and SDD were gone for the day. I guess we'll rope drop FoP (it's an extra magic morning, so maybe my luck will be better?0 and skip SDD. We weren't sure about SDD anyhow, so it's OK- we got TSMM with no problem. Most of my other times and such are ok... not loving them, though.




I recommend u continue to check. I’ve seen posted numerous times over and over people having success modifying their times to the exact time or very close to what they were hoping for n the beginning. Also, keep checking for FOP. I know someone who planned a trip n 1 weeks notice and managed to snag fp’s for FoP.


----------



## TrixieBel

Right NOW there’s a 6.05pm Fastpass for FOP available on 1st August...


----------



## TrixieBel

TrixieBel said:


> Right NOW there’s a 6.05pm Fastpass for FOP available on 1st August...



And it was gone an hour later. Someone got lucky - I’ve already got one for 1.20pm that day and am checking constantly because I want to move it up to 1pm...


----------



## johnvree

Got all the FP's I wanted except FOP. Not available at all on 8/23.
Is there a trick for checking availability? The problem is I have 3 FP's for that day. So, MDE will not let me check any FP availability that day.


----------



## BOST99

DJFan88 said:


> How'd it Go?



It wasn't so bad. I may have a slight the advantage of arriving on a Friday.  I did have to wait until my last day (60+7) to get FOP.  Plenty of Toy Story Land FPs available.  Also have been able to move around my times since.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mesaboy2

johnvree said:


> Got all the FP's I wanted except FOP. Not available at all on 8/23.
> Is there a trick for checking availability? The problem is *I have 3 FP's for that day. So, MDE will not let me check any FP availability* that day.



You can check by attempting to modify your NRJ FP if you have one, or any other AK FP if you don’t.  If FOP isn’t available, then back out without confirming any changes.


----------



## DJFan88

leebee said:


> Tomorrow (Saturday) is my FP day. After reading Kenny the Pirate's tutorial, I think I am ready. I am going to go into my account, jump immediately to our AK day, and pray that I can book FoP. IF I can't, I'll book Navi. Then I'll jump to our DS day and try to book SDD or TSMM (DD still isn't sure which she wants to ride). Then I'll jump to our Epcot day and book FEA. Does that sound like the right order, based on popularity of attraction? If DD decides on TSMM instead of SDD, would you book TSMM or FEA first (well, after FoP)? Then I can book whatever else I want, at my "leisure" (in other words, at least in order of day of travel- not doing 7DMT).
> 
> Does this sound right? I am stressing BIG-time here, because I am NOT tech savvy; in fact, in our family, I am known as techno-stupid. I have no cell phone, no tablet, no Fitbit, no streaming, etc., just my laptop for the internet and work stuff. I'm anxious about this- I just have to remember to breathe, right?



Grab the SDD as your choice no matter what. You can easily change to TSM if you decide but not the other way around.  Also you could RD or get 4th pass for TSM.  Not to mention, many RDers that would've hit TSM will be hitting the new rides.  SDD is going to be a hard RD.  TSM has 3 tracks, I've been watching wait times and it's not horrible early.  I've also been watching FP availability for it and it is always still having slots.


----------



## Girlpower

I know we all love this place....but seriously...thank you for the tips! I managed to get FoP, SDD, FEA, and everything else we wanted. No TSM, but I figure that will be our RD beeline...


----------



## amy1115

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered already, but I scheduled my PF+ this morning and I can't figure out how to modify my choices from my phone. Was there a change with the update?


----------



## hiroMYhero

amy1115 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered already, but I scheduled my PF+ this morning and I can't figure out how to modify my choices from my phone. Was there a change with the update?


No; the steps for Modifying remain the same.

From each individual FP (tap on one) you can Select Modify.


----------



## Duck143

If you book a Split Stay with the 1st two days at a Good Neighbor Hotel that qualifies for the 60 day FP+ and the second stay onsite, can you book all FP+ for the entire stay starting with the days at the good neighbor hotel?  Thank you!!


----------



## amy1115

hiroMYhero said:


> No; the steps for Modifying remain the same.
> 
> From each individual FP (tap on one) you can Select Modify.


Thanks. I opened it back up and went right to it, so I think maybe it was just a glitch earlier.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> If you book a Split Stay with the 1st two days at a Good Neighbor Hotel that qualifies for the 60 day FP+ and the second stay onsite, can you book all FP+ for the entire stay starting with the days at the good neighbor hotel?  Thank you!!


Hi Duck!
Yes, you will be able to book FPs for all your park days when your window opens. DSprings hotels are considered onsite for FPs and EMH.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> Hi Duck!
> Yes, you will be able to book FPs for all your park days when your window opens. DSprings hotels are considered onsite for FPs and EMH.


Hi Hiro!!   Thank you!   We decided we want to plan another May trip for 2019 and I'm looking into all resort options!  Is it all Good Neighbor hotels that get the 60+ and EMH or just DS?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> Hi Hiro!!   Thank you!   We decided we want to plan another May trip for 2019 and I'm looking into all resort options!  Is it all Good Neighbor hotels that get the 60+ and EMH or just DS?


Keep checking the Orlando board. The onsite perks are only for DSprings hotels and will continue at least through the end of 2018. 

Disney has yet to announce if the perks will be available in 2019. The individual DSprings hotels may have more info and some guests are holding a DSprings hotel reservation and an onsite room-only reservation because the deposits are minimal.


----------



## bluecastle

I finally have a ticker again!!
I originally just booked POFQ for 11/21-25 and bought 5 day hoppers. Then we decided around 5 days after I made that res to fly late Tuesday night the 20th and we will be checking into Pop around 1:30 am. ( technically 11/21) I received the booklet from WDW based on my POFQ reservation this week and it lists 9/22 as my FP day. However, with a 1 night stay at Pop, even though we are arriving late, my FP date would be 9/21, right? I guess I'll see if I get another booklet and/or just try on 9/21  What do you think? (btw, everything is linked in MDE)


----------



## zobow02

Now that the Avatar hype has dialed down a bit. Is it easier to get FP's for FOP? We're buying annual passes when we arrive on Disney Property.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mesaboy2

zobow02 said:


> Now that the Avatar hype has dialed down a bit. Is it easier to get FP's for FOP? We're buying annual passes when we arrive on Disney Property.



It hasn’t died down, and it’s not really any easier.


----------



## shanew21

Alright, question for everybody. We are staying for 4 days in August, but we only have a 3 day ticket (we added a day). Our plan is to upgrade the ticket once we get there.

Our Fastpasses are set for Day 2-4. If we enter the parks on Day 1 with our ticket, will this cause our fastpasses on Day 4 to be forfeit the second we enter? I guess the question is, should we upgrade our tickets before entering the parks on Day 1 or can we do it after?


----------



## hiroMYhero

shanew21 said:


> Alright, question for everybody. We are staying for 4 days in August, but we only have a 3 day ticket (we added a day). Our plan is to upgrade the ticket once we get there.
> 
> Our Fastpasses are set for Day 2-4. If we enter the parks on Day 1 with our ticket, will this cause our fastpasses on Day 4 to be forfeit the second we enter? I guess the question is, should we upgrade our tickets before entering the parks on Day 1 or can we do it after?


You have a little over a day to upgrade without losing your FPs.


----------



## shanew21

hiroMYhero said:


> You have a little over a day to upgrade without losing your FPs.


Perfect! I suppose we'd rather be safe than sorry, but I read that price bridging usually works better if you've used the ticket first.


----------



## Rjw615

Question about the change in Rider Switch policy regarding fastpasses

Background, its my wife, daughter (5) and me. We have been on 7 trips in the last three years but not since the change in rider switch. In the past, when it comes to ride such as RnR, I would book a fastpass for just myself, go the FP queue, CM would give me a riderswitch FP ticket for my wife. Then my daughter and spouse would have a FP booked for another ride and they would ride that while I rode RNR and then I would hang out with the daughter while the wife rode RNR using the rider switch. We've never had an issue with this, I always assumed that's how it was done and was never told different.

However, now since the change, I am reading reports that both me and my wife will now need a fastpass. Is that now the case?

I can see both sides of it, we really aren't trying to game the system so to speak, its just this way, my daughter is still able to use all three of her fastpasses whereas if me and my wife had to both book a FP for RNR to ride it, then it leaves the daughter one FP she is not able to use because she cant go any ride yet by herself.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rjw615 said:


> Question about the change in Rider Switch policy regarding fastpasses
> 
> Background, its my wife, daughter (5) and me. We have been on 7 trips in the last three years but not since the change in rider switch. In the past, when it comes to ride such as RnR, I would book a fastpass for just myself, go the FP queue, CM would give me a riderswitch FP ticket for my wife. Then my daughter and spouse would have a FP booked for another ride and they would ride that while I rode RNR and then I would hang out with the daughter while the wife rode RNR using the rider switch. We've never had an issue with this, I always assumed that's how it was done and was never told different.
> 
> However, now since the change, I am reading reports that both me and my wife will now need a fastpass. Is that now the case?
> 
> I can see both sides of it, we really aren't trying to game the system so to speak, its just this way, my daughter is still able to use all three of her fastpasses whereas if me and my wife had to both book a FP for RNR to ride it, then it leaves the daughter one FP she is not able to use because she cant go any ride yet by herself.


Rider Swap/Switch tips and discussion is now on the Families board:
https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-for-families.23/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...child-swap-in-effect-as-of-june-16th.3688372/


----------



## mousefan73

I read the sticky and cannot find help with my situation.. 
We booked a package with 8 day tickets. We check in 27 Aug-31 Aug at pop and then move to BD from 31Aug-03Sep


I show FP is open to book from 27 Aug-03Sep.  Thing is from 03Sep-7Sep we are on a cruise and then a RO at ASMU from 07-08Sep.. We are not using all of our park day from the package before the cruise.. only 6 days and want to use the 2 left over for the 7th and 8th of Sep.. 

Does the FP thing then start all over.. anothers 60 day based on the RO on the 7th-? I was hoping to now book FP for the 7th and 8th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mousefan73 said:


> I read the sticky and cannot find help with my situation..
> We booked a package with 8 day tickets. We check in 27 Aug-31 Aug at pop and then move to BD from 31Aug-03Sep
> 
> 
> I show FP is open to book from 27 Aug-03Sep.  Thing is from 03Sep-7Sep we are on a cruise and then a RO at ASMU from 07-08Sep.. We are not using all of our park day from the package before the cruise.. only 6 days and want to use the 2 left over for the 7th and 8th of Sep..
> 
> Does the FP thing then start all over.. anothers 60 day based on the RO on the 7th-? I was hoping to now book FP for the 7th and 8th.


61-days prior to Sep 7th is when you can book your FPs for those last 2 days.

You have a separate Stay#3 based on your cruising days.


----------



## mousefan73

thanks! for the quick answer. will the system then show I only did 6 days of FP and have 2 left over to make from my previous trip? I  have no other tickets linked for that last RO.. using my tix from the package?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mousefan73 said:


> thanks! for the quick answer. will the system then show I only did 6 days of FP and have 2 left over to make from my previous trip? I  have no other tickets linked for that last RO.. using my tix from the package?


The FP system knows your # of entitlements and the # of days for which FPs have been booked. You’ll be fine using your last 2 entitlements.


----------



## Nermel9

Hi guys, I read the first few posts and didn't find the answer to my FP question, maybe one of you know...

If you make your fastpass selections at your 60 day mark and then you have to shorten your trip by a few days, do you still get to keep the ones you already have, or do you have to start all over? You're ok as long as you're within the 60 day mark right? 

Thank you! (I should know the answer to this question with how many times I've done FP's haha!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nermel9 said:


> do you still get to keep the ones you already have


Yes as long as you keep the same # of ticket entitlements. If you decrease the entitlements, then delete the same # of booked days.


----------



## Nermel9

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes as long as you keep the same # of ticket entitlements. If you decrease the entitlements, then delete the same # of booked days.



Thank you! I have an AP so hopefully if I have to cut a few days I'll be ok!


----------



## akg1128

Quick question if someone can help!  Four of us are traveling in September on a MYW package.  Two of our group are arriving one night early with a RO reservation.  I think they'll be able to book FP's one day early due to their RO booking.  Will they possibly be able to book for all four of us that day, or just for the two of them since we're not on the RO booking?


----------



## hiroMYhero

akg1128 said:


> Quick question if someone can help!  Four of us are traveling in September on a MYW package.  Two of our group are arriving one night early with a RO reservation.  I think they'll be able to book FP's one day early due to their RO booking.  Will they possibly be able to book for all four of us that day, or just for the two of them since we're not on the RO booking?


Just the two of them because their room-only window only opens for them and includes their package stay.


----------



## bluecastle

Hiro or Mesa boy- could you please answer my question from the page before? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

bluecastle said:


> I finally have a ticker again!!
> I originally just booked POFQ for 11/21-25 and bought 5 day hoppers. Then we decided around 5 days after I made that res to fly late Tuesday night the 20th and we will be checking into Pop around 1:30 am. ( technically 11/21) I received the booklet from WDW based on my POFQ reservation this week and it lists 9/22 as my FP day. However, with a 1 night stay at Pop, even though we are arriving late, my FP date would be 9/21, right? I guess I'll see if I get another booklet and/or just try on 9/21  What do you think? (btw, everything is linked in MDE)


Your window will open 60 days prior to 11/20 and you’ll be able to book for all park days.


----------



## bluecastle

hiroMYhero said:


> Your window will open 60 days prior to 11/20 and you’ll be able to book for all park days.


Thank you!!


----------



## 4Hawks

akg1128 said:


> Quick question if someone can help!  Four of us are traveling in September on a MYW package.  Two of our group are arriving one night early with a RO reservation.  I think they'll be able to book FP's one day early due to their RO booking.  Will they possibly be able to book for all four of us that day, or just for the two of them since we're not on the RO booking?



Last year, I was able to book FPs for my sister and her family at the same time as mine (60 days out), even though she was staying offsite. Our MDX accounts were linked.


----------



## hiroMYhero

4Hawks said:


> Last year, I was able to book FPs for my sister and her family at the same time as mine (60 days out), even though she was staying offsite. Our MDX accounts were linked.


But the offsite people in your case had separately linked tickets - not a package.

Only the room-only people can book for themselves because the RO names and the package names match up.


----------



## TrixieBel

A bunch of FPs for July and August are now available. Better look quick...


----------



## ajksmom

TrixieBel said:


> A bunch of FPs for July and August are now available. Better look quick...


I have no idea who you are but I “love” you. I was able to tweak times for 3 FPs, including FoP to my perfect times!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Renee1061

We are going on a family trip in October. We are staying offsite and have 5-Day PH tickets that I have linked in MDE.  I am to upgrade my PH to an AP when we get there. I also just made a room only reservation for myself for February. If I link that reservation in MDE, will it mess up my ability to make FP+ reservations 30 days before the October trip?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Renee1061 said:


> If I link that reservation in MDE, will it mess up my ability to make FP+ reservations 30 days before the October trip?


No. You currently have an open 30-day booking window. Nothing changes because your window is based on your tickets.


----------



## Renee1061

hiroMYhero said:


> No. You currently have an open 30-day booking window. Nothing changes because your window is based on your tickets.



Thank you! That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure!


----------



## coolingjupiter

I’m pretty sure I know the answer to this but I want to make completely and totally sure:

We are going for a short trip to WDW from September 7th-11th.  We are not going to a Disney Park, however, until the 9th.  If I am checking into a Disney hotel on September 7th, but the first day I’m going to a park is September 9th, I can still book my fast passes for the 9th, 10th, and 11th sixty days prior to my check-in date, which is the 7th, correct?  According to my calculations, that would be Monday, July 9th.  I just don’t want to miss my fast pass date like I missed my 180 day dining date!  TIA!


----------



## SaintsManiac

coolingjupiter said:


> I’m pretty sure I know the answer to this but I want to make completely and totally sure:
> 
> We are going for a short trip to WDW from September 7th-11th.  We are not going to a Disney Park, however, until the 9th.  If I am checking into a Disney hotel on September 7th, but the first day I’m going to a park is September 9th, I can still book my fast passes for the 9th, 10th, and 11th sixty days prior to my check-in date, which is the 7th, correct?  According to my calculations, that would be Monday, July 9th.  I just don’t want to miss my fast pass date like I missed my 180 day dining date!  TIA!





Yes

Disney doesn't know what day you're going. They just know how many days of tickets you have and when you check in and out.


----------



## coolingjupiter

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes
> 
> Disney doesn't know what day you're going. They just know how many days of tickets you have and when you check in and out.



Thank you!


----------



## Shaun C.

My apologies if this question has been asked and answered before (there are 239 pages to look at! That's a lot!) My trip is being planned for "off season" and I'm going as a solo traveler. While I'm not opposed to Fast Passes, I'm also pretty loose when it comes to a schedule on vacation, so I never know for sure where/when I'm going to be in a certain place at a certain time (barring the occasional dinner reservation.) So I would already benefit from Single Rider (assuming that's still a thing?), would I be really bummed if I didn't snag my Fast Passes as well?


----------



## mesaboy2

Shaun C. said:


> My apologies if this question has been asked and answered before (there are 239 pages to look at! That's a lot!) My trip is being planned for "off season" and I'm going as a solo traveler. While I'm not opposed to Fast Passes, I'm also pretty loose when it comes to a schedule on vacation, so I never know for sure where/when I'm going to be in a certain place at a certain time (barring the occasional dinner reservation.) So *I would already benefit from Single Rider (assuming that's still a thing?), would I be really bummed if I didn't snag my Fast Passes as well?*



There are only 3 SR queues in all of WDW.  From the Strategies post on Page 1:


> - *Scheduling FP attractions is never required but always advised*, at any time of year and in all crowd conditions.



If you’d rather keep your schedule loose than save time in lines, there’s no reason you need them.  For some attractions, however, you may spend an hour (or even two) longer than if you had scheduled FPs.


----------



## JETSDAD

Shaun C. said:


> My apologies if this question has been asked and answered before (there are 239 pages to look at! That's a lot!) My trip is being planned for "off season" and I'm going as a solo traveler. While I'm not opposed to Fast Passes, I'm also pretty loose when it comes to a schedule on vacation, so I never know for sure where/when I'm going to be in a certain place at a certain time (barring the occasional dinner reservation.) So I would already benefit from Single Rider (assuming that's still a thing?), would I be really bummed if I didn't snag my Fast Passes as well?



You lose nothing by booking FP's. Just because you have them doesn't mean you have to use them. Just guess...maybe you use it, maybe you don't.


----------



## staceywj

Sorry I’m advanced as I’m sure this is a popular ?:
What time in the morning as a fast pass someone to open? I’m not sure if it’s like dining that I need to wake up at 6 AM for scheduling.


----------



## jlundeen

mesaboy2 said:


> There are only 3 SR queues in all of WDW.  From the Strategies post on Page 1:
> 
> 
> If you’d rather keep your schedule loose than save time in lines, there’s no reason you need them.  For some attractions, however, you may spend an hour (or even two) longer than if you had scheduled FPs.



Just will add to this...  I think it also depends on if you have anything that you REALLY want to do...  like Flight of Passage or 7Dwarfs, or the new Toy Story ones.  You probably don't want to spend 1-3 hours in line waiting for these, so even if you only book some.  There's nothing that says you HAVE to book 3.


----------



## hiroMYhero

staceywj said:


> Sorry I’m advanced as I’m sure this is a popular ?:
> What time in the morning as a fast pass someone to open? I’m not sure if it’s like dining that I need to wake up at 6 AM for scheduling.


You’ll need to wake up to book FPs at 7:00a Orlando time.


----------



## coolingjupiter

staceywj said:


> Sorry I’m advanced as I’m sure this is a popular ?:
> What time in the morning as a fast pass someone to open? I’m not sure if it’s like dining that I need to wake up at 6 AM for scheduling.



7:00AM EST

(Oops!  Didn't see the post above!)


----------



## staceywj

coolingjupiter said:


> 7:00AM EST
> 
> (Oops!  Didn't see the post above!)


Thank you....I can sleep an hour later.


----------



## lunasea

Probably a dumb question - but only needing to book FP+ for two people, will there be a lot more time and time options open 30 days out?


----------



## mesaboy2

lunasea said:


> Probably a dumb question - but only needing to book FP+ for two people, will there be a lot more time and time options open 30 days out?



The smaller the group, the more options should be available.


----------



## LiveToTravelNicely

I have a FP scheduled for 8:30-9:00p on a Saturday that currently is scheduled for a closing time of 9p.  I suspect that the close time will extended until at least 10p (obviously not a given).  My question is:  Will my window automatically be extended from 9p to 9:30p if they extend park hours or will I have to rebook the FP?

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

LiveToTravelNicely said:


> I have a FP scheduled for 8:30-9:00p on a Saturday that currently is scheduled for a closing time of 9p.  I suspect that the close time will extended until at least 10p (obviously not a given).  My question is:  *Will my window automatically be extended from 9p to 9:30p if they extend park hours* or will I have to rebook the FP?
> 
> Thanks!



It should, and you may even get a notification that your FP time has changed.


----------



## LiveToTravelNicely

mesaboy2 said:


> It should, and you may even get a notification that your FP time has changed.


Thank you!


----------



## sibesx2

I have an onsite stay coming up Sept. 1 - 8 and booked FP yesterday. I have family that have an onsite stay Sept 3 - 5 and can't do FP until tomorrow. Is there a way to add them to the FP we booked? Or do I have to do theirs separately and hope we can get the rides and times to match ours?

Yesterday the site was very glitchy and it was time consuming and very frustrating! I'm not looking forward to waking up early and doing it again tomorrow.


----------



## hiroMYhero

sibesx2 said:


> I have an onsite stay coming up Sept. 1 - 8 and booked FP yesterday. I have family that have an onsite stay Sept 3 - 5 and can't do FP until tomorrow. Is there a way to add them to the FP we booked? Or do I have to do theirs separately and hope we can get the rides and times to match ours?
> 
> Yesterday the site was very glitchy and it was time consuming and very frustrating! I'm not looking forward to waking up early and doing it again tomorrow.


Do your friends have a package booked that includes their tickets? Or, is their reservation room-only and they purchased their tickets separately?

You can try to add them to each of your FPs *now* if they added their tickets separately. If they have a package, you’ll need to wait until tomorrow to attempt to add them.


----------



## sibesx2

hiroMYhero said:


> Do your friends have a package booked that includes their tickets? Or, is their reservation room-only and they purchased their tickets separately?
> 
> You can try to add them to each of your FPs *now* if they added their tickets separately. If they have a package, you’ll need to wait until tomorrow to attempt to add them.



They have a package. So I can just add them to my FPs? How would I do that?


----------



## hiroMYhero

sibesx2 said:


> They have a package. So I can just add them to my FPs? How would I do that?


Go to each of your booked FPs and use the Add Guest function. This only works if they are listed or linked to your MDX.

If the system won’t add them, book FPs for them with windows that overlap yours.


----------



## hes122

I have a FP question. My group of 5 has a room-only stay booked because one member of our group already has an AP. 3 of the rest of us already have our tickets purchased. The 4th person hasn't purchased hers yet, and right now I'm not 100% convinced she'll have them bought before our FP window opens in a few weeks.  Can I reserve FPs for 5 people but assign the 5th to someone on my friends & family list and then reassign it to the person actually going when she purchases her tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hes122 said:


> Can I reserve FPs for 5 people but assign the 5th to someone on my friends & family list and then reassign it to the person actually going when she purchases her tickets?


You can Change Party using the website, not the app for each booked FP.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> You can Change Party using the website, not the app for each booked FP.


And that other person on your friends list must have an active ticket on their account.


----------



## hes122

Cluelyss said:


> And that other person on your friends list must have an active ticket on their account.


The person I have in mind has an AP and no current trip planned so we're good there.


----------



## hes122

Now I realized that I have a f/u question.  Our reservation is not booked under my account.  Can I log in as me on FP day and reserve all of the FPs or does the person who "owns" the reservation need to book them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hes122 said:


> Now I realized that I have a f/u question.  Our reservation is not booked under my account.  Can I log in as me on FP day and reserve all of the FPs or does the person who "owns" the reservation need to book them?


You can do it as long as one member of the FP grouping is listed on the onsite room reservation.


----------



## hes122

hiroMYhero said:


> You can do it as long as one member of the FP grouping is listed on the onsite room reservation.


That's what I was hoping. Thanks!


----------



## ned911

Staying at the Dolphin starting 9/16.  Have 4 day PH's in MDE along with the room reservation.  Currently I can book FP's for the next 30 days.  Will this change to 60 days once I get in the room reservation window?


----------



## mesaboy2

ned911 said:


> Staying at the Dolphin starting 9/16.  Have 4 day PH's in MDE along with the room reservation.  Currently I can book FP's for the next 30 days.  Will this change to 60 days once I get in the room reservation window?



Yes.  From the Booking Windows post:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## jfh

My wife and I have APs and are arriving for a stay starting on the 17th and leaving on the 28th.  
Another couple has a room+park package and is arriving on the 21st which is when their tickets would be considered active.  We are both staying on property in separate resorts.

I want to get a FP for the group for an event on the 22nd on the day my 60 day window opens.  Their tickets are not visible on my MDE.

Assuming the tickets or reservation are not linked on my account:

1) Can I get a FP for all of us on my window day 1?
2) if not, can I get a FP for all of us on their window day 1?

Do the above answers change if I can see their tickets in MDE?


If they can see my tickets in their MDE, can they book a FP for all 4 on OUR opening window day?


----------



## Wood Nymph

jfh said:


> My wife and I have APs and are arriving for a stay starting on the 17th and leaving on the 28th.
> Another couple has a room+park package and is arriving on the 21st which is when their tickets would be considered active.  We are both staying on property in separate resorts.
> 
> I want to get a FP for the group for an event on the 22nd on the day my 60 day window opens.  Their tickets are not visible on my MDE.
> 
> Assuming the tickets or reservation are not linked on my account:
> 
> 1) Can I get a FP for all of us on my window day 1?
> 2) if not, can I get a FP for all of us on their window day 1?
> 
> Do the above answers change if I can see their tickets in MDE?
> 
> 
> If they can see my tickets in their MDE, can they book a FP for all 4 on OUR opening window day?



To start with: if you can't see their tickets then you can't book fps for them at all. So first you will have to get that fixed. 

Because they have package tickets you won't be able to book a fp for them until their window opens.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jfh said:


> 1) Can I get a FP for all of us on my window day 1?
> 2) if not, can I get a FP for all of us on their window day 1?


1. No because their package is not yet open. You don’t see their tickets because of their package.
2. Yes.


----------



## jfh

Wood Nymph said:


> To start with: if you can't see their tickets then you can't book fps for them at all. So first you will have to get that fixed.
> 
> Because they have package tickets you won't be able to book a fp for them until their window opens.




Thanks for the confirmation on the first point.  I figured that was the case, so this may also be moot.

On the package tickets thing - is that because even if the package reservation was linked MDE wouldn't "see" they have any tickets until the 21st?  i.e. Even though they will have tickets on the 22nd, MDE can't tell that until the 21st.

(That would seem to be an instance where it's a disadvantage to have a package)


----------



## mesaboy2

jfh said:


> Thanks for the confirmation on the first point.  I figured that was the case, so this may also be moot.
> 
> On the package tickets thing - is that because even if the package reservation was linked MDE wouldn't "see" they have any tickets until the 21st?  i.e. Even though they will have tickets on the 22nd, MDE can't tell that until the 21st.
> 
> (That would seem to be an instance where it's a disadvantage to have a package)



Yes.



mesaboy2 said:


> - For purposes of booking FPs, *tickets bought as part of a Disney room/ticket package behave differently than tickets bought separately. This distinction has major implications for booking FPs in some situations.* Put simply, *package tickets are not valid for any dates prior to the room check-in date*. *Tickets bought separately are valid immediately.* It is never advantageous to have package tickets if a guest will be at Disney before their package starts. Additionally, package tickets complicate FP booking scenarios where two linked groups arrive on separate dates.


----------



## Wood Nymph

We have AP's and we have traveled with friends and family who have bought package tickets and I am pretty sure that their names and the type of package ticket that they bought appears in my MDX account in the list of tickets section. So that is what I meant when I said that you had to be able to see their tickets if you want to make fps. I am referring to the website not the app.


----------



## jfh

Wood Nymph said:


> We have AP's and we have traveled with friends and family who have bought package tickets and I am pretty sure that their names and the type of package ticket that they bought appears in my MDX account in the list of tickets section. So that is what I meant when I said that you had to be able to see their tickets if you want to make fps. I am referring to the website not the app.



I understand.  I believe that in order to see their tickets in my ticket section I either (a) have to enter a code for their tickets or reservation confirmation or (b) they have to have me set to view "All My Plans" in their Friends and Family list and not just "Only Our Shared Plans" (when the former is set, I can see that they have tickets; when the latter is set I cannot).  

For whatever reason, they don't want to do either.  It seems they will have to make any FPs for the 4 of us, since they can see all our plans/tickets, which is fine though I expect it will severely limit our chances of getting FPs for FoP or SDD or any of the popular Tier1 passes since we will lose the opportunity to book those for four additional days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jfh said:


> I understand.  I believe that in order to see their tickets in my ticket section I either (a) have to enter a code for their tickets or reservation confirmation or (b) they have to have me set to view "All My Plans" in their Friends and Family list and not just "Only Our Shared Plans" (when the former is set, I can see that they have tickets; when the latter is set I cannot).
> 
> For whatever reason, they don't want to do either.  It seems they will have to make any FPs for the 4 of us, since they can see all our plans/tickets, which is fine though I expect it will severely limit our chances of getting FPs for FoP or SDD or any of the popular Tier1 passes since we will lose the opportunity to book those for four additional days.


You’ll be able to book for them when their package window opens. 

Book FPs for your own group for all park days when your own booking window opens.

When their package window opens, try to Add them to each of your booked FPs. @mesaboy2 linked the FP FAQ section that explains why you don’t see tickets for them.


----------



## jfh

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be able to book for them when their package window opens.
> 
> Book FPs for your own group for all park days when your own booking window opens.
> 
> When their package window opens, try to Add them to each of your booked FPs.



But there's no inherent advantage to adding them to the existing FP rather than creating another for two during the same hour window right?  (i.e. I'm not going to be able to add 2 more if someone else couldn't create a new 2 FP)

Of course it's easier if we are all on the same FP.


A related question - I create a FP for 2 on on of the days we want to go together.  When their window opens, if they find a FP for 4 for the same attraction that conflicts with our window is MDE smart enough to save their FP for 4 and cancel our 2?  Our would they be prevented from making the FP without removing us?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jfh said:


> But there's no inherent advantage to adding them to the existing FP rather than creating another for two during the same hour window right?  (i.e. I'm not going to be able to add 2 more if someone else couldn't create a new 2 FP)
> 
> Of course it's easier if we are all on the same FP.
> 
> 
> A related question - I create a FP for 2 on on of the days we want to go together.  When their window opens, if they find a FP for 4 for the same attraction that conflicts with our window is MDE smart enough to save their FP for 4 and cancel our 2?  Our would they be prevented from making the FP without removing us?


They would have to remove you if FPs became available for 4.

The easiest is to ask them to convert their package reservation to room-only and then add in tickets via the app or by buying tickets through a discounter for them.

Then, when your window opens you can book all park days for all people including them.


----------



## ArielSRL

I’m behind on this thread about 8 pages but I’ll throw out two questions. First, has anyone tried to book the Character Spot at Epcot as an additional FP since it’s now a tier 1 (did it switch over yet)?

How is the FP availability for SDD at 60+3? Or would I get better answers on the TSL thread?

TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> First, has anyone tried to book the Character Spot at Epcot as an additional FP since it’s now a tier 1 (did it switch over yet)?


It’s still Tier 1 and for tomorrow, it’s showing availability from 10:00a until closing.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s still Tier 1 and for tomorrow, it’s showing availability from 10:00a until closing.


Thank you!


----------



## coolingjupiter

When booking initial fast passes, do people prefer the app or the computer?  I’ve always used the computer for initial and then modified with the app.  Also, I can select everybody in my party now (before my fast pass date) and then it just says hold on, you need to link tickets/package.  I’m assuming this is what it should be showing right now?


----------



## hiroMYhero

coolingjupiter said:


> then it just says hold on, you need to link tickets/package. I’m assuming this is what it should be showing right now?


Yes. It’s explained in the Booking Section of this thread and is based on the fact that you booked a package that opens booking at exactly 60 days out.


----------



## coolingjupiter

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. It’s explained in the Booking Section of this thread and is based on the fact that you booked a package that opens booking at exactly 60 days out.



Thank you.  I’ll go back and look through that now.  I can only imagine how much of your time on this board is redirecting people to what has already been answered!  Sorry!


----------



## hiroMYhero

coolingjupiter said:


> Thank you.  I’ll go back and look through that now.  I can only imagine how much of your time on this board is redirecting people to what has already been answered!  Sorry!


No problem. I usually try to redirect to the correct sections so @mesaboy2 won’t need to do so.


----------



## GoGoBeans

Thanks in advance to all the experts who routinely answer all these questions. I’ve searched and I’m confusing myself so figured it’s time to break down and ask. 

I have two stays coming up:  August for 7 days and September for 5 days.

I have APs and will be staying onsite for both. 

All 7 days of FPs have been booked for my August stay. My question is if these 7 days of FP will impact my ability to book my 5 days of FP for my September trip. It shouldn’t right because of the resort stays?  If I didn’t have resort stays, then the 7 day FP rolling limit would apply.


----------



## hiroMYhero

GoGoBeans said:


> My question is if these 7 days of FP will impact my ability to book my 5 days of FP for my September trip.


In the past, you would have been able to book FPs for all park days for Stay#2. Recent reports suggest a total of only 10 FP days across the 2 Stays.

If the system doesn’t allow booking for all 5 days of Stay#2, book FPs for 3 high priority days and fill in as you use days during your August trip.


----------



## js

My FP window opens tomorrow. Should I book on my iPad, MDE app on my phone or laptop?  Does one work better than the other?

Thank you.


----------



## coolingjupiter

js said:


> My FP window opens tomorrow. Should I book on my iPad, MDE app on my phone or laptop?  Does one work better than the other?
> 
> Thank you.



I’ve always used the computer for initial bookings but I’ve been wondering the same thing.  My fast pass day is tomorrow as well.  Good luck!


----------



## ajksmom

With all the glitches I had my iPhone, iPad, and laptop ready- all signed in and ready to go. Used two hands to start the process and iPad was quicker than laptop so proceeded with that.


----------



## js

coolingjupiter said:


> I’ve always used the computer for initial bookings but I’ve been wondering the same thing.  My fast pass day is tomorrow as well.  Good luck!



Thank you. Good luck to you too! Ill update on my selections when I get into work, which may be a little late since I have to do my FP before getting ready lol


----------



## js

ajksmom said:


> With all the glitches I had my iPhone, iPad, and laptop ready- all signed in and ready to go. Used two hands to start the process and iPad was quicker than laptop so proceeded with that.



Thank you. I guess I will do the same. Thinking my iPad may be quickest too but not sure maybe pho. Gggrrrr


----------



## GoGoBeans

hiroMYhero said:


> In the past, you would have been able to book FPs for all park days for Stay#2. Recent reports suggest a total of only 10 FP days across the 2 Stays.
> 
> If the system doesn’t allow booking for all 5 days of Stay#2, book FPs for 3 high priority days and fill in as you use days during your August trip.


Thank you. Will report back in a week or so how it goes. 

In addition to APs, my family has a few of the really old non expiring tickets. When I was booking August FPs last month, I didn’t have any problems despite being on a June resort stay. 

I did have trouble adding AP friends who were also there in June and are going again in August. I got the used all entitlements when I booked them. It took a while for it to click that they didn’t have a resort stay booked yet in addition to us having NE tickets to figure out (or think we figured out) the issue. Disney brain freeze. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dizneeat

GoGoBeans said:


> Thanks in advance to all the experts who routinely answer all these questions. I’ve searched and I’m confusing myself so figured it’s time to break down and ask.
> 
> I have two stays coming up:  August for 7 days and September for 5 days.
> 
> I have APs and will be staying onsite for both.
> 
> All 7 days of FPs have been booked for my August stay. My question is if these 7 days of FP will impact my ability to book my 5 days of FP for my September trip. It shouldn’t right because of the resort stays?  If I didn’t have resort stays, then the 7 day FP rolling limit would apply.





hiroMYhero said:


> In the past, you would have been able to book FPs for all park days for Stay#2. Recent reports suggest a total of only 10 FP days across the 2 Stays.
> 
> If the system doesn’t allow booking for all 5 days of Stay#2, book FPs for 3 high priority days and fill in as you use days during your August trip.



*I don't know if I was just lucky, but we are in a similar situation. We are AP holders as well and have three stays on property within 2 months (1st 9 days, 2nd 5 days and 3rd 8 days) with 22 days in all and I was able to get FPs for ALL days without any problems.*


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

dizneeat said:


> *I don't know if I was just lucky, but we are in a similar situation. We are AP holders as well and have three stays on property within 2 months (1st 9 days, 2nd 5 days and 3rd 8 days) with 22 days in all and I was able to get FPs for ALL days without any problems.*



Same here!  21 onsite days spread across two separate trips booked using only APs.  

I think what might have potentially thrown a wrench into the works is if any of our FPs were booked for days in which we didn’t have an onsite resort reservation.  If all FP days are onsite though, you’re good to go.


----------



## hiroMYhero

dizneeat said:


> *I don't know if I was just lucky, but we are in a similar situation. We are AP holders as well and have three stays on property within 2 months (1st 9 days, 2nd 5 days and 3rd 8 days) with 22 days in all and I was able to get FPs for ALL days without any problems.*





Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Same here!  21 onsite days spread across two separate trips booked using only APs.
> 
> I think what might have potentially thrown a wrench into the works is if any of our FPs were booked for days in which we didn’t have an onsite resort reservation.  If all FP days are onsite though, you’re good to go.


I’m not sure what has caused this to change for those with more than one onsite stay.

Anyone with an AP and an onsite stay used to be able to book for all park days. An AP who had a 7-week stay booked for all park days based on his rolling 74-day window. 

Perhaps it’s the rolling 60-day window that merges into the 2nd Stay that is causing the problem...but why is it maxing APs at 10 days of FPs?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

hiroMYhero said:


> I’m not sure what has caused this to change for those with more than one onsite stay.
> 
> Anyone with an AP and an onsite stay used to be able to book for all park days. An AP who had a 7-week stay booked for all park days based on his rolling 74-day window.
> 
> Perhaps it’s the rolling 60-day window that merges into the 2nd Stay that is causing the problem...but why is it maxing APs at 10 days of FPs?


Not sure. 

When you say, “maxing APs at 10 days of FPs” do you mean if there are some offsite FP days thrown into the mix that the AP holder is limited to 10 days?

I was surprised myself that I was able to book all 21 onsite days.  (No offsite days booked.)

I recently read a post somewhere here in TPAS that suggested that the order in which you book the combination of offsite and onsite FP days might have an effect on how many total days MDE will allow you to book.  My memory is a little fuzzy, but I seem to remember reading it’s best to book all onsite days  first, then go in and backfill any offsite days. 

However, that poster suggested that, if done the other way around, MDE will see the offsite FP days that were booked first and then begin to impose limitations for the onsite days. 

I can’t say that I’ve ever experimented with this.  Just passing along info from a post that, for some reason, stuck with me.


----------



## elizabethswan

i feel silly asking this, but dh spoke to someone who has an ap and he said if he books a fastpass, that it can be used for 3 other family members on the same pass. is this true? i am so confused by this. when i visit, i book a fastpass for each family member but this man is saying he books one fp and uses it for his entire family?? thank you to anyone who can explain this to me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> When you say, “maxing APs at 10 days of FPs” do you mean if there are some offsite FP days thrown into the mix that the AP holder is limited to 10 days?


APs with more than one onsite-only stays are getting maxed at 10 days of FPs.

APs with any onsite-offsite combo are maxed out at 7 days.

It’s the 2 separate (not Split) stays that some are reporting being maxed at 10. It’s quite strange.


----------



## hiroMYhero

elizabethswan said:


> i feel silly asking this, but dh spoke to someone who has an ap and he said if he books a fastpass, that it can be used for 3 other family members on the same pass. is this true? i am so confused by this. when i visit, i book a fastpass for each family member but this man is saying he books one fp and uses it for his entire family?? thank you to anyone who can explain this to me.


That person is incorrect, or, he holds up the FP lines until the CM gives up and lets him through, or, he doesn’t know what “Select All” means when booking FPs.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

elizabethswan said:


> i feel silly asking this, but dh spoke to someone who has an ap and he said if he books a fastpass, that it can be used for 3 other family members on the same pass. is this true? i am so confused by this. when i visit, i book a fastpass for each family member but this man is saying he books one fp and uses it for his entire family?? thank you to anyone who can explain this to me.


Does this person, by any chance, travel with at least one young child that would be too short for some rides?  It sounds like he might be referring to an aspect of Rider Swap......while leaving out some other very important info.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

hiroMYhero said:


> APs with more than one onsite-only stays are getting maxed at 10 days of FPs.
> 
> APs with any onsite-offsite combo are maxed out at 7 days.
> 
> It’s the 2 separate (not Split) stays that some are reporting being maxed at 10. It’s quite strange.



That is strange, and potentially frustrating for guests that show loyalty to Disney’s brand by purchasing APs as well as booking multiple trips within a relatively short time frame.   There has to be a common thread among those that are limited to only 10 onsite days of FP.  The hard part is figuring out exactly what that common thread is!  Like with so many other “Disney rules” guests are left to figure out the details on their own.


----------



## elizabethswan

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Does this person, by any chance, travel with at least one young child that would be too short for some rides?  It sounds like he might be referring to an aspect of Rider Swap......while leaving out some other very important info.


i wondered that as well, but no, he told my husband that if you read the language when you book a fastpass it says that you can bring 3 family members with you?? i am in blockout dates for my ap so i could not check to see if there is anything on the site like this when you book. again, i am thoroughly confused but this man lives in orlando and has an ap which he uses frequently.  who knows, but thank you for the reply : )


----------



## elizabethswan

hiroMYhero said:


> That person is incorrect, or, he holds up the FP lines until the CM gives up and lets him through, or, he doesn’t know what “Select All” means when booking FPs.


thanks for the reply. he said there is verbage about this on the bottom of the page when you book fp? i have a silver pass so i am in blackout dates or i would check myself. so strange. this man lives in orlando and uses an ap so dh figured he might know something we don't?  we just did a trip in may and i did select all to include myself, dh, ds and gf but this man was trying to explain to dh that you wouldn't need to do that?


----------



## mesaboy2

elizabethswan said:


> i wondered that as well, but no, he told my husband that if you read the language when you book a fastpass *it says that you can bring 3 family members with you*?? i am in blockout dates for my ap so i could not check to see if there is anything on the site like this when you book. again, i am thoroughly confused but this man lives in orlando and has an ap which he uses frequently.  who knows, but thank you for the reply : )



That is verbiage that relates to rider swap, not FastPass.  He does not appear to understand the difference.  I can assure you there is no such provision for FastPass.


----------



## elizabethswan

mesaboy2 said:


> That is verbiage that relates to rider swap, not FastPass.  He does not appear to understand the difference.  I can assure you there is no such provision for FastPass.


thank you so much. i have to say hubby is sooooo impressed that we could get such clear answers to this question so quickly. what would i do without these boards. thank you to everyone here who over the years have been so helpful in all things disney. love disboards!


----------



## DisReno

What does it mean when someone says they booked a Fastpass + at 60 plus 6, or 60 plus 5?  I know we can book at 60 days so I'm getting ready for it.


----------



## elizabethswan

DisReno said:


> What does it mean when someone says they booked a Fastpass + at 60 plus 6, or 60 plus 5?  I know we can book at 60 days so I'm getting ready for it.


if you have a resort stay booked for 6 days, then your window opens 60 days out from day 1, thereby giving you the ability to book for days 60 thru 66. hope this helps : )


----------



## Cluelyss

elizabethswan said:


> if you have a resort stay booked for 6 days, then your window opens 60 days out from day 1, thereby giving you the ability to book for days 60 thru 66. hope this helps : )


So 60+6 would be the 6th day of your trip.


----------



## Coach Holden

I find it very difficult to believe that for THREE consecutive days of attempting to book FP at exactly 6am, for either Slinky or FOP, that they are all booked up for that day.  Has anyone else had this issue?  I literally logged in (the very second I was allowed to for our Sept trip days) and both of those attractions were booked up completely.


----------



## JETSDAD

Coach Holden said:


> I find it very difficult to believe that for THREE consecutive days of attempting to book FP at exactly 6am, for either Slinky or FOP, that they are all booked up for that day.  Has anyone else had this issue?  I literally logged in (the very second I was allowed to for our Sept trip days) and both of those attractions were booked up completely.



What day of your trip were you trying to book for? If you're trying to book at exactly 60 days, they won't be available.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Coach Holden said:


> I find it very difficult to believe that for THREE consecutive days of attempting to book FP at exactly 6am, for either Slinky or FOP, that they are all booked up for that day.  Has anyone else had this issue?  I literally logged in (the very second I was allowed to for our Sept trip days) and both of those attractions were booked up completely.


If you are using the “rolling 60” window, then yes, it is difficult to find those rides at exactly 60 days. 

Most people who are booking FPs for their complete length of stay when their window opens are finding it difficult to book at 60+5 for the high priority rides.


----------



## Coach Holden

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are using the “rolling 60” window, then yes, it is difficult to find those rides at exactly 60 days.
> 
> Most people who are booking FPs for their complete length of stay when their window opens are finding it difficult to book at 60+5 for the high priority rides.


So you're saying that since I am staying for 8 days starting Sept 2, I should've been able to book FP for my entire trip (2-9)?

Thanks for the help


----------



## mesaboy2

Coach Holden said:


> So you're saying that since I am staying for 8 days starting Sept 2, I should've been able to book FP for my entire trip (2-9)?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Yes.  From the Booking Windows post:


> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for.


----------



## Pete W.

Coach Holden said:


> So you're saying that since I am staying for 8 days starting Sept 2, I should've been able to book FP for my entire trip (2-9)?



Not only CAN you do this, but you MUST if you want to snag FPs for the most popular attractions since most other on-site guests are doing the same thing.  And it increases your chances for success if you book the most popular FPs for later in your trip.  So, for example, if the new Toy Story Land attractions are at the top of your must do list, visit DHS later in your stay so you can book the Tier 1 attractions at 60+5 or further out.


----------



## Belle0101

*Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the on site stay is greater.

I am staying onsite for 10 nights, same resort all 10 nights, have an AP, and I can only book FPs for 7 days. I get the mesaage that I have reached my FP limit.  My trip is in September, AP expires in Feb. 

Am I not understanding something? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Belle0101 said:


> *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the on site stay is greater.
> 
> I am staying onsite for 10 nights, same resort all 10 nights, have an AP, and I can only book FPs for 7 days. I get the mesaage that I have reached my FP limit.  My trip is in September, AP expires in Feb.
> 
> Am I not understanding something? Thanks!



Do you have any FPs booked for days before your onsite stay?


----------



## Belle0101

mesaboy2 said:


> Do you have any FPs booked for days before your onsite stay?



No, my first FP is for 5 - 6pm on the day I check in.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Belle0101 said:


> No, my first FP is for 5 - 6pm on the day I check in.


Are you staying at a Disney Resort or a DSprings Hotel?

A poster on the Orlando Board said they were told that a 7-day AP max applies to a DSprings Stay even if the Stay is longer than for 7 park days.

This max was never stated prior to the FP and EMH perks for those who stay at a DSprings Hotel. AP guests need to complain.


----------



## Belle0101

hiroMYhero said:


> Are you staying at a Disney Resort or a DSprings Hotel?
> 
> A poster on the Orlando Board said they were told that a 7-day AP max applies to a DSprings Stay even if the Stay is longer than for 7 park days.
> 
> This max was never stated prior to the FP and EMH perks for those who stay at a DSprings Hotel. AP guests need to complain.



Disney Springs and that is maddening! I'll look up the email address for WDW and complain.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Belle0101 said:


> Disney Springs and that is maddening! I'll look up the email address for WDW and complain.


Here’s the list of info but if you use Twitter, you can send a tweet to @WDWToday.
*Walt Disney World Guest Relations*
P.O. Box 10000
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

This is the universal address! For example, if you want to write to the General Manager of All Star Music, or any other resort, address the envelope to the person and use the P.O. Box 10000 address.

*Walt Disney World Guest Communications*
PO Box 10040
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040

*wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com*

*Robert A. Iger*
Chief Executive Officer 
The Walt Disney Company 
500 South Buena Vista Street 
Burbank, CA 91521-4873


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> Are you staying at a Disney Resort or a DSprings Hotel?
> 
> A poster on the Orlando Board said they were told that a 7-day AP max applies to a DSprings Stay even if the Stay is longer than for 7 park days.
> 
> This max was never stated prior to the FP and EMH perks for those who stay at a DSprings Hotel. AP guests need to complain.



Great.  As if this stuff needed more complications.


----------



## Coach Holden

Pete W. said:


> Not only CAN you do this, but you MUST if you want to snag FPs for the most popular attractions since most other on-site guests are doing the same thing.  And it increases your chances for success if you book the most popular FPs for later in your trip.  So, for example, if the new Toy Story Land attractions are at the top of your must do list, visit DHS later in your stay so you can book the Tier 1 attractions at 60+5 or further out.


Awesome. Thanks for the tip Pete!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> Great.  As if this stuff needed more complications.


Agree! It was first posted yesterday so it may have been part of the “magical enhancements” mess. I did update over on the Orlando board.


----------



## GirlDreamer

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.  From the Booking Windows post:
> 
> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for.



This isn't entirely true, though I'm sure it would apply to most American guests. In the UK we can by a 21 day ticket, so when my FP window opened, I was able to book my FP's for the first 15 days. For the days after that I have to book one day at a time as each day opens up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

GirlDreamer said:


> This isn't entirely true, though I'm sure it would apply to most American guests. In the UK we can by a 21 day ticket, so when my FP window opened, I was able to book my FP's for the first 15 days. For the days after that I have to book one day at a time as each day opens up.


The specific “long stay” info is posted in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky specifically for U.K. visitors and others who are capable of booking long vacations.


----------



## mesaboy2

GirlDreamer said:


> *This isn't entirely true*, though I'm sure it would apply to most American guests. In the UK we can by a 21 day ticket, so when my FP window opened, I was able to book my FP's for the first 15 days. For the days after that I have to book one day at a time as each day opens up.



The quote above is only a portion of the relevant bullet to answer the PP’s question.  In its entirety:


> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.


----------



## Belle0101

hiroMYhero said:


> Here’s the list of info but if you use Twitter, you can send a tweet to @WDWToday.
> *Walt Disney World Guest Relations*
> P.O. Box 10000
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> This is the universal address! For example, if you want to write to the General Manager of All Star Music, or any other resort, address the envelope to the person and use the P.O. Box 10000 address.
> 
> *Walt Disney World Guest Communications*
> PO Box 10040
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040
> 
> *wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com*
> 
> *Robert A. Iger*
> Chief Executive Officer
> The Walt Disney Company
> 500 South Buena Vista Street
> Burbank, CA 91521-4873



I sent a tweet.  I can't even express how disappointed I am that Annual Passholders staying at a Disney Springs Hotel have a cap that is less than the number of nights they are staying.  Add to that, the website and the mobile MDE were both not working this morning.  Now, not only do I not have FP for everyday of my trip, the ones I wanted for the 7 days I was allowed to book are now unavailable.  I'll post if I hear anything back.  

Thanks hiro and mesa for your help.


----------



## donnishobson

Belle0101 said:


> I sent a tweet.  I can't even express how disappointed I am that Annual Passholders staying at a Disney Springs Hotel have a cap that is less than the number of nights they are staying.  Add to that, the website and the mobile MDE were both not working this morning.  Now, not only do I not have FP for everyday of my trip, the ones I wanted for the 7 days I was allowed to book are now unavailable.  I'll post if I hear anything back.
> 
> Thanks hiro and mesa for your help.


I had some similar AP issues, partly my own fault and partly bad info from the CM at IT. I was told to email guest.services@disneyworld.com. I got a call back the next day and a name and number to call if I had future problems.


----------



## Belle0101

Belle0101 said:


> I sent a tweet.  I can't even express how disappointed I am that Annual Passholders staying at a Disney Springs Hotel have a cap that is less than the number of nights they are staying.  Add to that, the website and the mobile MDE were both not working this morning.  Now, not only do I not have FP for everyday of my trip, the ones I wanted for the 7 days I was allowed to book are now unavailable.  I'll post if I hear anything back.
> 
> Thanks hiro and mesa for your help.



The response to my Tweet, "We'll be sure to share your feedback with our Annual Passholder and My Disney Experience teams."



donnishobson said:


> I had some similar AP issues, partly my own fault and partly bad info from the CM at IT. I was told to email guest.services@disneyworld.com. I got a call back the next day and a name and number to call if I had future problems.



Thank you, I'm going to send an email this evening.


----------



## Omarhs

Animal kingdom extended their operation hours till 9:30 instead of 9 on certain August nights.. anybody think they will release new FPs for FOP?


----------



## Cluelyss

Omarhs said:


> Animal kingdom extended their operation hours till 9:30 instead of 9 on certain August nights.. anybody think they will release new FPs for FOP?


Absolutely- though it usually takes a day or so.


----------



## cindyfan

Omarhs said:


> Animal kingdom extended their operation hours till 9:30 instead of 9 on certain August nights.. anybody think they will release new FPs for FOP?


Hoping they extend hours in Sept too!  For AK and DHS too!!


----------



## Lewdannie

Our window opens next Monday. We are a large party arriving on different days and spending some days together and some apart.

Can two of us, logged onto the same MDX account, but on separate computers make our fastpass reservations simultaneously?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lewdannie said:


> Our window opens next Monday. We are a large party arriving on different days and spending some days together and some apart.
> 
> Can two of us, logged onto the same MDX account, but on separate computers make our fastpass reservations simultaneously?


Yes. If some of the later arriving people have booked packages - hotel+tickets - you won’t be able to book for them. 

If everyone has separately purchased and linked tickets, all FP days can be booked by the two of you.


----------



## snugglebug

I have MNSSHP tickets as well as One Day tickets (value) for a day at Animal Kingdom. Everyone is assigned one of each ticket. I'm only able to book FP+ on my party day. All tickets were purchased through Disney. I have onsite reservations (DVC). I don't understand what's going on here other than losing my changes of a morning FOP FP+ now.

When I attempt on my phone I get a message that says "Invalid Park Admission" and shows that no one has a ticket. I'm trying to get FPs for 9/17 which is a valid value day for my park ticket. Any advice before I sit on hold? I really want to go back to bed.


----------



## jcarwash

snugglebug said:


> I have MNSSHP tickets as well as One Day tickets (value) for a day at Animal Kingdom. Everyone is assigned one of each ticket. I'm only able to book FP+ on my party day. All tickets were purchased through Disney. I have onsite reservations (DVC). I don't understand what's going on here other than losing my changes of a morning FOP FP+ now.
> 
> When I attempt on my phone I get a message that says "Invalid Park Admission" and shows that no one has a ticket. I'm trying to get FPs for 9/17 which is a valid value day for my park ticket. Any advice before I sit on hold? I really want to go back to bed.



I'm seeing new threads with people complaining about / reporting an outage with FP bookings this morning:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mde-not-recognizing-passes.3694299/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-issues-this-morning.3694300/


----------



## snugglebug

jcarwash said:


> I'm seeing new threads with people complaining about / reporting an outage with FP bookings this morning:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mde-not-recognizing-passes.3694299/
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-issues-this-morning.3694300/



Thanks! I scanned the forum and my tired eyes just didn't notice. I guess I can hang up, no point in sitting on hold. Good to know I'm not alone at least.


----------



## Cluelyss

snugglebug said:


> Thanks! I scanned the forum and my tired eyes just didn't notice. I guess I can hang up, no point in sitting on hold. Good to know I'm not alone at least.


Try booking your regular park day first, then the party tickets. Others are reporting success doing it this way. Right now the system is assuming your regular ticket is the one you’re using on your party day, that’s why it’s not letting you book any more.


----------



## snugglebug

Cluelyss said:


> Try booking your regular park day first, then the party tickets. Others are reporting success doing it this way. Right now the system is assuming your regular ticket is the one you’re using on your party day, that’s why it’s not letting you book any more.


I absolutely can not book any day other than my party day. I did not book anything on that day because I wanted to book the other day first. It's not recognizing my park tickets at all. I can't even book something in the next 30 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

snugglebug said:


> I have MNSSHP tickets as well as One Day tickets (value) for a day at Animal Kingdom. Everyone is assigned one of each ticket. I'm only able to book FP+ on my party day. All tickets were purchased through Disney. I have onsite reservations (DVC). I don't understand what's going on here other than losing my changes of a morning FOP FP+ now.
> 
> When I attempt on my phone I get a message that says "Invalid Park Admission" and shows that no one has a ticket. I'm trying to get FPs for 9/17 which is a valid value day for my park ticket. Any advice before I sit on hold? I really want to go back to bed.


Your Value Ticket doesn’t open booking for the next 30 days because they aren’t Value days.

60 days before 9/17 is Thursday - tomorrow. The Value ticket may not be active for your complete open window.


----------



## snugglebug

hiroMYhero said:


> Your Value Ticket doesn’t open booking for the next 30 days because they aren’t Value days.
> 
> 60 days before 9/17 is Thursday - tomorrow. The Value ticket may not be active for your complete open window.


Even with an on site reservation that starts 9/16 I can't book that one day yet? My party day of 9/18 is bookable.


----------



## hiroMYhero

snugglebug said:


> Even with an on site reservation that starts 9/16 I can't book that one day yet? My party day of 9/18 is bookable.


Are Value tickets applicable to your complete open window? If they are, then it’s the glitch that is affecting your booking.

Your Value Ticket doesn’t open FP booking for your 9/16 Stay because Value is blocked out for the 16th.


----------



## snugglebug

hiroMYhero said:


> Are Value tickets applicable to your complete open window? If they are, then it’s the glitch that is affecting your booking.
> 
> Your Value Ticket doesn’t open FP booking for your 9/16 Stay because Value is blocked out for the 16th.


My resort reservation is 9/16-22, my one day value ticket is valid the 17th, 18th, 19th or 20th. My party ticket is for the 18th. Being onsite, my 60 day window is open, I should be able to book that ticket on those valid days, that's my understanding anyway. I don't recall having this issue previously when I've done single day tickets, but I don't remember if my stay began on a value day. 

Now I wonder if all four of those days will open tomorrow or will they open one by one? I was going to be flexible with my Animal Kingdom day and swap it with Universal if I needed, but I'm not getting up early every morning to do this. The advantage of staying on site is supposed to be the ability to book at all once at 60 days from checkin.


----------



## hiroMYhero

snugglebug said:


> My resort reservation is 9/16-22, my one day value ticket is valid the 17th, 18th, 19th or 20th. My party ticket is for the 18th. Being onsite, my 60 day window is open, I should be able to book that ticket on those valid days, that's my understanding anyway. I don't recall having this issue previously when I've done single day tickets, but I don't remember if my stay began on a value day.
> 
> Now I wonder if all four of those days will open tomorrow or will they open one by one? I was going to be flexible with my Animal Kingdom day and swap it with Universal if I needed, but I'm not getting up early every morning to do this. The advantage of staying on site is supposed to be the ability to book at all once at 60 days from checkin.


It sounds like the glitch isn’t affecting event tickets so that’s why you were able to book for the Party day. 

Log out of MDX and then log back in to check if Disney has fixed the booking glitch for your 1-day ticket.


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> It sounds like the glitch isn’t affecting event tickets so that’s why you were able to book for the Party day.
> 
> Log out of MDX and then log back in to check if Disney has fixed the booking glitch for your 1-day ticket.


There are also several reporting that they have been unable to book FPs on their party tickets. It’s possible the FPs you have booked on 9/18 are against your value ticket, and you’re one of the unlucky guests who is unable tobook on your party ticket.


----------



## GoGoBeans

GoGoBeans said:


> Thank you. Will report back in a week or so how it goes.
> 
> In addition to APs, my family has a few of the really old non expiring tickets. When I was booking August FPs last month, I didn’t have any problems despite being on a June resort stay.
> 
> I did have trouble adding AP friends who were also there in June and are going again in August. I got the used all entitlements when I booked them. It took a while for it to click that they didn’t have a resort stay booked yet in addition to us having NE tickets to figure out (or think we figured out) the issue. Disney brain freeze.
> 
> Thanks again.


Replying back to myself here. AP holder. 

Even with the week long first resort stay and then another trip only a few weeks later, I did not run into any issues making FPs. 

Not only did I not have issues, I have great luck with rides. Lots of choices for FOP, slinky dog for the afternoon we’re leaving. We’d miss by an hour. Booked saucers in the morning instead. 

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## haileymarie92

Today was day 60 for me. Got everything we wanted except our second FOP. Was able to get FOP for 60+5, but nothing at all available for 60+2.


----------



## Spintopbeach

This is probably a stupid question; I looked at first pages and didn’t see it. What does 60+5 or 60+2 mean?  Do you get extra days to book?


----------



## Cluelyss

Spintopbeach said:


> This is probably a stupid question; I looked at first pages and didn’t see it. What does 60+5 or 60+2 mean?  Do you get extra days to book?


If staying on site, you can book Fastpasses for all days of your trip 60 days in advance. So 60+2 would be the second day of your trip, 60+5 would be the 5th day, etc.


----------



## bookbabe626

Quick question...I currently have two overlapping resort reservations, one slightly longer value reservation and a shorter deluxe one, while I wait for approval for the extra time off work.  I have an AP, so no tickets or packages, just room only.

The 60 day mark for the longer reservation is coming up.  If I book FPs now, but then can’t get the extra time off, will I lose them if I cancel the longer reservation?  I would cancel the extra days when I canceled the room, leaving only the shorter reservation and the matching FPs.  I don’t really want to wait to book FPs until I hear from work, since I might not get an answer anytime soon.  But I don’t want to lose all my FPs.  Disney IT is weird, and I have been reading on the MNSSHP thread about people’s FP disappearing when they made Resort reservation changes.

Thoughts?  Am I safe to go ahead and book?


----------



## hiroMYhero

bookbabe626 said:


> If I book FPs now, but then can’t get the extra time off, will I lose them if I cancel the longer reservation?


No; the FPs remain based on your linked tickets.


----------



## TheNameless

snugglebug said:


> My resort reservation is 9/16-22, my one day value ticket is valid the 17th, 18th, 19th or 20th. My party ticket is for the 18th. Being onsite, my 60 day window is open, I should be able to book that ticket on those valid days, that's my understanding anyway. I don't recall having this issue previously when I've done single day tickets, but I don't remember if my stay began on a value day.
> 
> Now I wonder if all four of those days will open tomorrow or will they open one by one? I was going to be flexible with my Animal Kingdom day and swap it with Universal if I needed, but I'm not getting up early every morning to do this. The advantage of staying on site is supposed to be the ability to book at all once at 60 days from checkin.



Hello, I am in a similar situation, where I have a room 09/20 to 09/23 with DAH, MNSSHP and a value ticket booked for Animal Kingdom on 09/24. My 60 day window opens tomorrow, and really only care about booking fastpasses for animal kingdom day. Were you able to resolve the booking issues you had? Or did you have to keep attempting to book fastpases each morning? Thanks in advance for response.

Please disregard I saw the user posted in another thread about getting the fast passes after the "glitch" was fixed last week.


----------



## snugglebug

TheNameless said:


> Hello, I am in a similar situation, where I have a room 09/20 to 09/23 with DAH, MNSSHP and a value ticket booked for Animal Kingdom on 09/24. My 60 day window opens tomorrow, and really only care about booking fastpasses for animal kingdom day. Were you able to resolve the booking issues you had? Or did you have to keep attempting to book fastpases each morning? Thanks in advance for response.
> 
> Please disregard I saw the user posted in another thread about getting the fast passes after the "glitch" was fixed last week.


Yes, it was the glitch. As soon as the glitch was fixed for me, my value days appeared as bookable just as I suspected they should be. It was 2am-ish central time so it was not technically the next day's booking window yet.


----------



## TheNameless

Thank you for responding. I was able to book my fastpasses for Animal Kingdom this morning with no problems. It really sucks you had to keep checking all day for yours. Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## JReneeW

My friend arrives the week before us with a RO reservation. We are renting DVC and have another week after they leave. Our stays overlap by 2 days. Will I be able to book my FP+ when she does for the two days we overlap?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JReneeW said:


> My friend arrives the week before us with a RO reservation. We are renting DVC and have another week after they leave. Our stays overlap by 2 days. Will I be able to book my FP+ when she does for the two days we overlap?


She can book for those 2 days for you when her window opens if everyone in your MDX is linked to her MDX and if 1 onsite person is included in the FP grouping that you are in.

She can also book for you for all your other days if an onsite person is grouped with your party and then is removed from the group as soon as the Warning appears.


----------



## Belle0101

hiroMYhero said:


> Are you staying at a Disney Resort or a DSprings Hotel?
> 
> A poster on the Orlando Board said they were told that a 7-day AP max applies to a DSprings Stay even if the Stay is longer than for 7 park days.
> 
> This max was never stated prior to the FP and EMH perks for those who stay at a DSprings Hotel. AP guests need to complain.



I previously posted that I would send a tweet and an email and if/when I heard anything back I would post here.  The response to the tweet (paraphrasing) was that my concern would be forwarded.  The response to me email, where I also mentioned MDE being down that morning, was that as a one time courtesy I would be given one extra FP+ per day of my trip if I were to give them my MDE information.  I was going out of town so I have not done that yet but, it still doesn't address that as an AP staying at  Disney Springs hotel there is still a 7-day max on FP+.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Belle0101 said:


> I previously posted that I would send a tweet and an email and if/when I heard anything back I would post here.  The response to the tweet (paraphrasing) was that my concern would be forwarded.  The response to me email, where I also mentioned MDE being down that morning, was that as a one time courtesy I would be given one extra FP+ per day of my trip if I were to give them my MDE information.  I was going out of town so I have not done that yet but, it still doesn't address that as an AP staying at  Disney Springs hotel there is still a 7-day max on FP+.


Hopefully those Anytime FPs will be good for any Attraction.


----------



## kappyfamily

I’m sorry in advance, I’m trying to wrap my head around this but can’t figure it out. Im traveling with 10 people in June in 4 different CR rooms. I just booked a package for my room with tix and dining. The other 3 rooms were planning on booking theirs this week. I will be handling all adrs and fp for everyone, we would like to stay together. I just read that with packages I can’t do that? Can someone explain for me? Should I maybe cancel the dining part and just do room and tix? Does that change anything?

Thank you for any help, it’s our first time booking packages.


----------



## hiroMYhero

kappyfamily said:


> I’m sorry in advance, I’m trying to wrap my head around this but can’t figure it out. Im traveling with 10 people in June in 4 different CR rooms. I just booked a package for my room with tix and dining. The other 3 rooms were planning on booking theirs this week. I will be handling all adrs and fp for everyone, we would like to stay together. I just read that with packages I can’t do that? Can someone explain for me? Should I maybe cancel the dining part and just do room and tix? Does that change anything?
> 
> Thank you for any help, it’s our first time booking packages.


If everyone is arriving and checking in for their package stays on the exact same day, you can book FPs for everyone.

It’s easiest to list all 10 people in your MDX account and link all the onsite reservations to your MDX. Then you can book FPs exactly 60 days out from your package check-in date if everyone arrives on the same day.


----------



## kappyfamily

hiroMYhero said:


> If everyone is arriving and checking in for their package stays on the exact same day, you can book FPs for everyone.
> 
> It’s easiest to list all 10 people in your MDX account and link all the onsite reservations to your MDX. Then you can book FPs exactly 60 days out from your package check-in date if everyone arrives on the same day.


Ok whew! Yes we all fly in together, just will be in 4 different rooms. So sounds like we should be good to go? Thank you so much, it is appreciated.


----------



## CamperDisney

Another question about groups touring together.

We are staying onsite and will be able to book our fast passes at  60 days. We have friends who will be at the  parks with us for a few days, who recently moved to Florida and a Florida AP. I understand that if I link their tickets with us; I can book fast passes for them.

I have read enough to confuse myself about how this works. I have two main questions.

1. There are rides that we want to FP that they don't like. Can I book  a different FP for them at that time?

2. One day they will be joining us late in the day at the 2nd park we go to that day. Can I book FP for them at the park they will visit? (We will have FP at the park we will visit that morning, but plan to get FP at the 2nd park when we finish at 1st park.

Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CamperDisney said:


> Another question about groups touring together.
> 
> We are staying onsite and will be able to book our fast passes at  60 days. We have friends who will be at the  parks with us for a few days, who recently moved to Florida and a Florida AP. I understand that if I link their tickets with us; I can book fast passes for them.
> 
> I have read enough to confuse myself about how this works. I have two main questions.
> 
> 1. There are rides that we want to FP that they don't like. Can I book  a different FP for them at that time?
> 
> 2. One day they will be joining us late in the day at the 2nd park we go to that day. Can I book FP for them at the park they will visit? (We will have FP at the park we will visit that morning, but plan to get FP at the 2nd park when we finish at 1st park.
> 
> Thanks.


1. Yes
2. Yes


----------



## CamperDisney

Thank you, Hiro.


----------



## jjjones325

What's the latest on all parties needing a FP when a Rider Swap option is needed?  Seems like it's gone back and forth on whether both parents needed a FP to use the FP line and get a RS, or if one parent can get a FP to ride something with the shorter child.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> What's the latest on all parties needing a FP when a Rider Swap option is needed?  Seems like it's gone back and forth on whether both parents needed a FP to use the FP line and get a RS, or if one parent can get a FP to ride something with the shorter child.


All Rider Swap discussion is now on the Families Board where this thread has current info:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...wap-in-effect-as-of-june-16th.3688372/page-10


----------



## CamperDisney

Hiro, thank you. I am looking forward to this trip.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CamperDisney said:


> Hiro, thank you. I am looking forward to this trip.


Happy planning!  

You’ll have no problems picking and choosing specific guests, parks, and then Attractions.


----------



## Lewdannie

Lewdannie said:


> We are a large party arriving on different days and spending some days together and some apart.
> 
> Can two of us, logged onto the same MDX account, but on separate computers make our fastpass reservations simultaneously?



Just an update, we tried having 2 computers logged into the same account make fastpass reservations simultaneously.  Unfortunately  it didn't work. One session invariably crashed mid-booking.


----------



## aviva5675

have 3 fp for Sept 7, am trying to 'add' to check for a better FOP time..it says remove party to continue, and I remove us both, but then when I click the calendar/park for that day, it takes me back to the loop of remove party. What am I doing wrong,? and /or should I just try to modify the FOP I have now?


----------



## JETSDAD

aviva5675 said:


> have 3 fp for Sept 7, am trying to 'add' to check for a better FOP time..it says remove party to continue, and I remove us both, but then when I click the calendar/park for that day, it takes me back to the loop of remove party. What am I doing wrong,? and /or should I just try to modify the FOP I have now?



Because you have 3 FP's selected you will need to go in and Modify the FOP rather than trying to add another FP.


----------



## aviva5675

JETSDAD said:


> Because you have 3 FP's selected you will need to go in and Modify the FOP rather than trying to add another FP.




thanks...


----------



## Beachmom0317

Hi everyone! We’re going to RD MK then hop over to Epcot for evening touring and dinner at GG. This will be 60+3 when the time comes to book FP. Think I’ll be able to secure a FEA FP for my fam? It’s 4 of us. Well my daughter will only be 2, so do I book FP for 4 people even though she doesn’t have a ticket? It’s me, DH, DS4 and DD2. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi everyone! We’re going to RD MK then hop over to Epcot for evening touring and dinner at GG. This will be 60+3 when the time comes to book FP. Think I’ll be able to secure a FEA FP for my fam? It’s 4 of us. Well my daughter will only be 2, so do I book FP for 4 people even though she doesn’t have a ticket? It’s me, DH, DS4 and DD2. Thanks!


Book FPs for the 3 ticketed guests and you should be okay finding FEA.


----------



## jcarwash

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi everyone! We’re going to RD MK then hop over to Epcot for evening touring and dinner at GG. This will be 60+3 when the time comes to book FP. Think I’ll be able to secure a FEA FP for my fam? It’s 4 of us. Well my daughter will only be 2, so do I book FP for 4 people even though she doesn’t have a ticket? It’s me, DH, DS4 and DD2. Thanks!



During my trip two weeks ago I switched around an Epcot day and I could get a new set (three people) of FEA FastPasses the day before with no work at all. So I'm going to say "yes" for a 60+3.


----------



## Frogmom6

jcarwash said:


> During my trip two weeks ago I switched around an Epcot day and I could get a new set (three people) of FEA FastPasses the day before with no work at all. So I'm going to say "yes" for a 60+3.



Wait - just one day before the scheduled ride? Or 60+1? 

I am hoping to secure FP for FEA for 6 at exactly 60 days (trip in October). I hadn't felt like that was really possible until I just read this post.


----------



## JETSDAD

Frogmom6 said:


> Wait - just one day before the scheduled ride? Or 60+1?
> 
> I am hoping to secure FP for FEA for 6 at exactly 60 days (trip in October). I hadn't felt like that was really possible until I just read this post.



At 60 days FEA should be easy to get. I just checked for 30 days out for 4 people and there's availability starting around noon. We typically get it multiple times as 4th+ FP while in the park.


----------



## jcarwash

Frogmom6 said:


> Wait - just one day before the scheduled ride? Or 60+1?



During my actual visit/trip, so one day before the scheduled ride.


----------



## Kevin1281

Our next trip (August 2019), we will be a group of 6.  3 of those 6 (grandmom, grandpop and 3-year-old son) will not be riding most of the thrill rides.  Instead of trying to arrange a different attraction for them to use a FastPass on while the rest of us are on said thrill ride FastPass, I am considering just booking everyone the thrill ride FastPass.  Chances are that grandmom and grandpop would rather just sit down and take in the sites with the 3-year-old instead of trying to navigate the park and find their FastPass attraction anyway.  Say the thrill ride is our 3rd FastPass of the day and we are planning to schedule FastPass #4 for our entire group of 6 as soon as we scan our bands for FastPass #3.  Will grandmom, grandpop and 3-year-old need to scan their bands as well, even though they aren't going on the ride?  Will this cause a problem if it is a ride that has more than one checkpoint?

Hope my question isn't too confusing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kevin1281 said:


> Our next trip (August 2019), we will be a group of 6.  3 of those 6 (grandmom, grandpop and 3-year-old son) will not be riding most of the thrill rides.  Instead of trying to arrange a different attraction for them to use a FastPass on while the rest of us are on said thrill ride FastPass, I am considering just booking everyone the thrill ride FastPass.  Chances are that grandmom and grandpop would rather just sit down and take in the sites with the 3-year-old instead of trying to navigate the park and find their FastPass attraction anyway.  Say the thrill ride is our 3rd FastPass of the day and we are planning to schedule FastPass #4 for our entire group of 6 as soon as we scan our bands for FastPass #3.  Will grandmom, grandpop and 3-year-old need to scan their bands as well, even though they aren't going on the ride?  Will this cause a problem if it is a ride that has more than one checkpoint?
> 
> Hope my question isn't too confusing.


If you book FPs for the non-riders, the 3 who actually ride can ride again using the MBs that belong to the 3 non-riders.

As soon as the re-riders enter the FP line, search for FP#4.


----------



## Kevin1281

hiroMYhero said:


> If you book FPs for the non-riders, the 3 who actually ride can ride again using the MBs that belong to the 3 non-riders.
> 
> As soon as the re-riders enter the FP line, search for FP#4.



Makes sense.  Thank you for your help.  I did consider that.  I was just concerned about the amount of down time for the non-riders.


----------



## CML's mom

Lewdannie said:


> Just an update, we tried having 2 computers logged into the same account make fastpass reservations simultaneously.  Unfortunately  it didn't work. One session invariably crashed mid-booking.


Good to know. Was thinking of trying this for FOP 60 +1. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## madmeg

Can we book our fast passes on the phone app and on the computer at the same time? For example, I'll be booking our MK rides one day via phone app and my husband will be booking AK rides for another day using the computer at the same time.


----------



## mesaboy2

madmeg said:


> Can we book our fast passes on the phone app and on the computer at the same time? For example, I'll be booking our MK rides one day via phone app and my husband will be booking AK rides for another day using the computer at the same time.



Yes.


----------



## Lewdannie

madmeg said:


> Can we book our fast passes on the phone app and on the computer at the same time? For example, I'll be booking our MK rides one day via phone app and my husband will be booking AK rides for another day using the computer at the same time.


It wouldn't work for me, but that might be because the servers were swamped as it ticked over to 7am Eastern. You can test it by doing a practice run for dates within 30 days (just don't forget to cancel them)


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Hi, I took this quote (below) from the first page of FAQ's on this thread. I will be staying at All Star Sports from 11/1/18 to 11/3/18 and then transferring to POP for 11/3 to 11/11/18. The cast member on the phone told me I can only make Fast Passes 60 days ahead of my first reservation, and then I have to wait 2 more days to make the rest because they are separate reservations. I asked her to combine the reservation since they are both onsite, but she said it was impossible. Can anyone confirm if the info below is still true? Will I be able to make all of my fast pass reservations at once on 9/2 or can I only make them for the first 2 days?  Thank you!

Two RO Stays.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond).  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyToddlers said:


> Hi, I took this quote (below) from the first page of FAQ's on this thread. I will be staying at All Star Sports from 11/1/18 to 11/3/18 and then transferring to POP for 11/3 to 11/11/18. The cast member on the phone told me I can only make Fast Passes 60 days ahead of my first reservation, and then I have to wait 2 more days to make the rest because they are separate reservations. I asked her to combine the reservation since they are both onsite, but she said it was impossible. *Can anyone confirm if the info below is still true?* Will I be able to make all of my fast pass reservations at once on 9/2 or can I only make them for the first 2 days?  Thank you!
> 
> Two RO Stays.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond).  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



It is still true, and the CM was incorrect.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyToddlers said:


> Can anyone confirm if the info below is still true?


Yes; it is true and accurate. 

The CM gave you incorrect info. When your FP booking window opens, you’ll be able to book for all your park days.


----------



## DisneyToddlers

mesaboy2 said:


> It is still true, and the CM was incorrect.


Thank you! I tried to tell her it didn't make sense because they are both onsite, but she argued with me, lol! I feel much better now, thanks!!!!


----------



## DisneyToddlers

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; it is true and accurate.
> 
> The CM gave you incorrect info. When your FP booking window opens, you’ll be able to book for all your park days.


Yay, thank you! I thought that should be the case, but she argued with me about having 2 reservations and told me I have to wait 2 days to do the rest. This is good!


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

I need a little help with a Fast Pass question.

We will be checking in on 12/29/2018 for the max room only of 30 days then back to back (checking out and in on 1/28/2019) final check out will be 2/15/2019 for a total of 48 days (Staying in Fort Wilderness Campground with annual passes).   Which of the following statements are accurate?   

1  I will be able to make fast passes 60 days before my check in date for the entire stay (48 days) with no limit of passes?

2  I will be able to make fast passes 60 days before my check in date for the entire stay (48 days) with a limit of 14 days that I use any fast passes.and I can't get more fast passes until I use all 14 days of my original passes?

3  I will be able to make fast passes 60 days before my check in date for the entire stay (48 days) with a limit of 14 days that I use any fast passes,and I can get more fast passes  as soon as I use one of the 14 in other words only a max. of 14 days that a fast pass is in play at any given time of my stay?

Also, would a good strategy be to make fast passes 60 days out but starting about 6/7 days into my stay (about 1/6/2019), one reason the holiday madness should be quiet by then. Also not many people stay past a week, so will that help me get the fast passes I desire?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> I need a little help with a Fast Pass question.
> 
> We will be checking in on 12/29/2018 for the max room only of 30 days then back to back (checking out and in on 1/28/2019) final check out will be 2/15/2019 for a total of 48 days (Staying in Fort Wilderness Campground with annual passes).   Which of the following statements are accurate?
> 
> 1  I will be able to make fast passes 60 days before my check in date for the entire stay (48 days) with no limit of passes?
> 
> 2  I will be able to make fast passes 60 days before my check in date for the entire stay (48 days) with a limit of 14 days that I use any fast passes.and I can't get more fast passes until I use all 14 days of my original passes?
> 
> 3  I will be able to make fast passes 60 days before my check in date for the entire stay (48 days) with a limit of 14 days that I use any fast passes,and I can get more fast passes  as soon as I use one of the 14 in other words only a max. of 14 days that a fast pass is in play at any given time of my stay?
> 
> Also, would a good strategy be to make fast passes 60 days out but starting about 6/7 days into my stay (about 1/6/2019), one reason the holiday madness should be quiet by then. Also not many people stay past a week, so will that help me get the fast passes I desire?


None of the above.

This applies to you:
*Booking for Onsite Stays Longer Than 14 Days*

When the 60-day FP Booking Window opens for an onsite stay of longer than 14 days, you'll be able to book up to a maximum of 14 consecutive days.

After this, your ability to book for additional park days continues with each passing day. The open 60-day Booking Window continually rolls forward each day allowing you to book for your total number of onsite park days.

This confirmed info is from the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


----------



## Belle0101

To update the issue I had with being maxed at 7 days of FP+ despite having an AP and staying onsite for 10 nights at a Disney Springs Resort, based on the responses to the emails I've sent this is the policy. 

Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## lauritagoddess

I have all of our fastpasses already booked.   I'm considering swapping parks for two of the days.  Is there anyway to see what fastpasses are available in another park without cancelling out the fastpasses you already have?   TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

lauritagoddess said:


> I have all of our fastpasses already booked.   I'm considering swapping parks for two of the days.  Is there anyway to see what fastpasses are available in another park without cancelling out the fastpasses you already have?   TIA!


Yes; the steps are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky that’s at the top of this forum.


----------



## lauritagoddess

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; the steps are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky that’s at the top of this forum.



Thanks!


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

Thanks for the responses, 60+7 Max. wow and with our 48 night stay I will have to get online at 7 AM a lot.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> Thanks for the responses, 60+7 Max. wow and with our 48 night stay I will have to get online at 7 AM a lot.


You have 60+14 for your opening window. Then keep waking early each passing day to book for days 15 onward. You’ll have FPs for all 48 days or whatever you’re planning Park days-wise.

Please read the FP FAQ Addendum for Long Stays.


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

Belle0101 says 60+7    hiroMYhero says 60+14  one is right one is wrong Thamks, Joe


----------



## mesaboy2

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> Belle0101 says 60+7    hiroMYhero says 60+14  one is right one is wrong Thamks, Joe



Both are right, the situations are different.


----------



## wrestler72

I have a quick question re FPs. Sorry, could not find the answer...
There will be 6 of us travelling in October (staying on site). Three of us will arrive one day earlier. All 6 are linked to my MDE. Will I be able to book FPs for all 6 people 60 days before arrival of the first group or will I only be able to book FPs for three of us and for the other three one day later (when it is 60 days before their arrival).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> Belle0101 says 60+7    hiroMYhero says 60+14  one is right one is wrong Thamks, Joe


Actually, I posted 60+14 and then 34 more FP days for a total of 48 days of pre-booked FPs before you arrive at WDW. 

The Long Stay info is from UK and Australian guests - one guest had 7 weeks of pre-booked FPs and he wasn’t wrong.


----------



## JReneeW

hiroMYhero said:


> She can book for those 2 days for you when her window opens if everyone in your MDX is linked to her MDX and if 1 onsite person is included in the FP grouping that you are in.
> 
> She can also book for you for all your other days if an onsite person is grouped with your party and then is removed from the group as soon as the Warning appears.



Thank you so much!  I actually just learned that she has a package booking now that we've linked MDX accounts and checks out the day we check in.  Does that change things?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JReneeW said:


> Thank you so much!  I actually just learned that she has a package booking now that we've linked MDX accounts and checks out the day we check in.  Does that change things?


No - when her window opens, she can book for you.


----------



## BK2014

DW and I are traveling with DW's parents.  DW and I both have our own MDE accounts.  I have added both of my in-laws to my friends and family list as accounts that I manage, as I will be booking the ADRs and FP+ for the group.  Two questions:
     1)  After I book the FP+, can my in-laws then create their own MDE accounts and link them to the plans that have already been made, so they can access everything on the MDE app and website?
     2)  Can I schedule FP+ for a group that I am not in?  For example - if my father in-law and I want to get a FP+ for Toy Story Mania, while DW and mother in-law get a FP+ for Slinky Dog Dash, can I schedule the Slinky Dog Dash FP+ for them, even if I am not in that group?


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

mesaboy2 said:


> Both are right, the situations are different.



please explain


----------



## JETSDAD

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> please explain


AP's are capped at 7 days of FP when not staying onsite. That poster was staying at a Disney Springs resort which allows for some of the same benefits as being onsite but is not considered onsite with regards to AP limits.  That is not the same scenario as your question and so the answers are different.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BK2014 said:


> DW and I are traveling with DW's parents.  DW and I both have our own MDE accounts.  I have added both of my in-laws to my friends and family list as accounts that I manage, as I will be booking the ADRs and FP+ for the group.  Two questions:
> 1)  After I book the FP+, can my in-laws then create their own MDE accounts and link them to the plans that have already been made, so they can access everything on the MDE app and website?
> 2)  Can I schedule FP+ for a group that I am not in?  For example - if my father in-law and I want to get a FP+ for Toy Story Mania, while DW and mother in-law get a FP+ for Slinky Dog Dash, can I schedule the Slinky Dog Dash FP+ for them, even if I am not in that group?


The easiest thing to do is give your in-laws your login ID.

Anyone can pick and choose FPs for any members in their MDX account.


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

JETSDAD said:


> AP's are capped at 7 days of FP when not staying onsite. That poster was staying at a Disney Springs resort which allows for some of the same benefits as being onsite but is not considered onsite with regards to AP limits. That is not the same scenario as your question and so the answers are different.



I now know how it works and thanks to all that helped me with this. Joe


----------



## Anna H

I'm feeling a little desperate here. My dad is joining our reservation  at the last minute and I'm struggling to organize the fast passes. We already selected them for ourselves a week ago and don't know how to add (or try to add) my father separately. Nothing is syncing up. They asked me to add a guest but then needed an ID number and I'm still not even sure if that would do what I'm trying to do. Basically, how do I try to get my dad fast passes for the times we selected? He doesn't have and won't have his own account. It has to be done through ours. I don't dare modify if it will mess up what we have. He's not showing up in our party when I tried to create a party. It asked me to add guest and for ID information that I don't have. Is the ID the confirmation number? Thank you!


----------



## BK2014

BK2014 said:


> DW and I are traveling with DW's parents. DW and I both have our own MDE accounts. I have added both of my in-laws to my friends and family list as accounts that I manage, as I will be booking the ADRs and FP+ for the group. Two questions:
> 1) After I book the FP+, can my in-laws then create their own MDE accounts and link them to the plans that have already been made, so they can access everything on the MDE app and website?
> 2) Can I schedule FP+ for a group that I am not in? For example - if my father in-law and I want to get a FP+ for Toy Story Mania, while DW and mother in-law get a FP+ for Slinky Dog Dash, can I schedule the Slinky Dog Dash FP+ for them, even if I am not in that group?





hiroMYhero said:


> The easiest thing to do is give your in-laws your login ID.



Thanks for the reply, and I understand that would be easier, but is number 1 possible?  I would be concerned about giving them access to my entire MDE account.  And I know that eventually they would like their own.  They just wanted me to do the planning for convenience.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BK2014 said:


> Thanks for the reply, and I understand that would be easier, but is number 1 possible?


Not really.

You’d need to go to their Profiles in your MDX and invite them through the Profile line. Use the website.

This means they need to have an email address. Then, after they set up everything for their MDX, delete them from yours. Then they only see their own plans.


----------



## BK2014

hiroMYhero said:


> Not really.
> 
> You’d need to go to their Profiles in your MDX and invite them through the Profile line. Use the website.
> 
> This means they need to have an email address. Then, after they set up everything for their MDX, delete them from yours. Then they only see their own plans.



Thanks again, I did see the link on their profiles to invite them.  That is what I will do when the time comes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BK2014 said:


> Thanks again, I did see the link on their profiles to invite them.  That is what I will do when the time comes.


You can do it now so you’re set up prior to booking FPs for everyone.


----------



## CarolynFH

BK2014 said:


> Thanks again, I did see the link on their profiles to invite them.  That is what I will do when the time comes.





hiroMYhero said:


> You can do it now so you’re set up prior to booking FPs for everyone.



I think @hiroMYhero is recommending that they create their own MDE account now so that you can link them to your account before time to make FPs.  I've read posts from people who made the FPs first and then tried to link new MDE accounts, and it gets very complicated.  You would have to delete them from your account, and that's hard to do without Disney IT assistance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> I think @hiroMYhero is recommending that they create their own MDE account now so that you can link them to your account before time to make FPs.  I've read posts from people who made the FPs first and then tried to link new MDE accounts, and it gets very complicated.  You would have to delete them from your account, and that's hard to do without Disney IT assistance.


Actually their names are already listed in the MDX and they can form their own MDX if the “Invite” is sent. Then, it’ll be all set prior to booking FPs for the complete group


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> Actually their names are already listed in the MDX and they can form their own MDX if the “Invite” is sent. Then, it’ll be all set prior to booking FPs for the complete group



Thanks - I didn’t know they could create their own MDE that way. 

So does it matter whether they create their own MDE before or after FPs are made?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> So does it matter whether they create their own MDE before or after FPs are made?


It shouldn’t matter but because they are already listed in the 1st MDX, setting up the 2nd now means their MBs and FPs will be Managed by them.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Anna H said:


> I'm feeling a little desperate here. My dad is joining our reservation  at the last minute and I'm struggling to organize the fast passes. We already selected them for ourselves a week ago and don't know how to add (or try to add) my father separately. Nothing is syncing up. They asked me to add a guest but then needed an ID number and I'm still not even sure if that would do what I'm trying to do. Basically, how do I try to get my dad fast passes for the times we selected? He doesn't have and won't have his own account. It has to be done through ours. I don't dare modify if it will mess up what we have. He's not showing up in our party when I tried to create a party. It asked me to add guest and for ID information that I don't have. Is the ID the confirmation number? Thank you!


I don't know much about this but he can create his own account and then you can invite him to join yours, thereby linking them. I believe the id number would be his ticket/package and probably the confirmation . Personally, if he is staying separate from you it might be easier to have him create his own MDE account and then just link them so you can handle the reservations. I'm sure someone here can explain better the steps you need to take.


----------



## Rich M

Quick question and sorry if this is been answered already.  I am having a split stay at 5 different reservations.  My first stay starts on Oct 8th and then I move to another Oct 9th through Oct 11th, and then Oct 11th to 14th, then Oct 14th through Oct 17th, then Oct 17th through Oct 18th, then finally Oct 18th - Oct 20th.  Will I have to log on at the 60 mark for all of these reservations or could I book FP at the first 60 day mark?  Most of my stays are through DVC points but two are regular room only reservations.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> Quick question and sorry if this is been answered already.  I am having a split stay at 5 different reservations.  My first stay starts on Oct 8th and then I move to another Oct 9th through Oct 11th, and then Oct 11th to 14th, then Oct 14th through Oct 17th, then Oct 17th through Oct 18th, then finally Oct 18th - Oct 20th.  Will I have to log on at the 60 mark for all of these reservations or could I book FP at the first 60 day mark?  Most of my stays are through DVC points but two are regular room only reservations.  Thanks in advance for the help.


Since all stays are on property, you’ll be able to book everything at the 60 day mark from your first reservation.


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> Since all stays are on property, you’ll be able to book everything at the 60 day mark from your first reservation.



Thank you.  Now the middle part of my trip Oct 11th to Oct 14th we might end up canceling if we do what would this do to our FP that our booked after even if we keep those days hotels since they are DVC stays?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rich M said:


> Thank you.  Now the middle part of my trip Oct 11th to Oct 14th we might end up canceling if we do what would this do to our FP that our booked after even if we keep those days hotels since they are DVC stays?


You’ll keep all your booked FPs but do delete the ones you won’t need.


----------



## DisReno

I'm assuming the calendar opens up at the 60 day mark, since right now when I look I can only see 30 days out?  Does that change?  Also, is there a number I can call if I have problems that day?


----------



## Cluelyss

DisReno said:


> I'm assuming the calendar opens up at the 60 day mark, since right now when I look I can only see 30 days out?  Does that change?  Also, is there a number I can call if I have problems that day?


Correct. You can call tech support for any account issues at ‭(407) 939-4357‬. If the website is down, you can call the regular guest services line to book over the phone.


----------



## jessicadisneygirl

I have a room only split stay at Poly/BC booked and just passed into my 60 day window. All FP are made. I have always dreamed of staying at these resorts with my kids and bit the bullet on price with no promos. But I have been scanning the DVC confirmed reservations available through resellers and one perfect for our dates at BC just got posted! I would like to cancel both of our room only reservations, book this DVC studio villa for the entire trip and save literally a thousand dollars! $$$ But I am terrified I will lose all these perfectly crafted FP reservations! Help! Our tickets were hard ticket 8 day passes from undercover Tourist that I linked into my account.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jessicadisneygirl said:


> I have a room only split stay at Poly/BC booked and just passed into my 60 day window. All FP are made. I have always dreamed of staying at these resorts with my kids and bit the bullet on price with no promos. But I have been scanning the DVC confirmed reservations available through resellers and one perfect for our dates at BC just got posted! I would like to cancel both of our room only reservations, book this DVC studio villa for the entire trip and save literally a thousand dollars! $$$ But I am terrified I will lose all these perfectly crafted FP reservations! Help! Our tickets were hard ticket 8 day passes from undercover Tourist that I linked into my account.


You will keep all your FPs. Make the resort change as soon as possible.


----------



## jessicadisneygirl

hiroMYhero said:


> You will keep all your FPs. Make the resort change as soon as possible.


Amazing thanks so much! I’m putting in for the DVC right now. Hope I get it!


----------



## jlundeen

jessicadisneygirl said:


> I have a room only split stay at Poly/BC booked and just passed into my 60 day window. All FP are made. I have always dreamed of staying at these resorts with my kids and bit the bullet on price with no promos. But I have been scanning the DVC confirmed reservations available through resellers and one perfect for our dates at BC just got posted! I would like to cancel both of our room only reservations, book this DVC studio villa for the entire trip and save literally a thousand dollars! $$$ But I am terrified I will lose all these perfectly crafted FP reservations! Help! Our tickets were hard ticket 8 day passes from undercover Tourist that I linked into my account.


If it was me, I'd book the dvc and not cancel the others until I knew the dvc was confirmed.  Then cancel the split.


----------



## jessicadisneygirl

jlundeen said:


> If it was me, I'd book the dvc and not cancel the others until I knew the dvc was confirmed.  Then cancel the split.


Oh totally! Those room reservations were difficult to get even at rack rate. I’m waiting to hear back on the DVC now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rich M

jessicadisneygirl said:


> Oh totally! Those room reservations were difficult to get even at rack rate. I’m waiting to hear back on the DVC now. Fingers crossed!



At least you have pixie dust on your side


----------



## DanielNYC

Apologies in advance if this is really basic stuff, but I wanted to confirm something.  I'm in the process of booking FPs for a late August trip.  On a certain day I currently have a FP booked for TSM and ToT.  I noticed that when I choose *ADD* a FP for that day it still shows times for ToT, however if I choose to *MODIFY* my FP for TSM it says that there are no more times available for ToT.  Obviously this is not exactly right, because there ARE times available for ToT, it's just that the MODIFY feature is smart enough to know that I already have a ToT FP but the ADD feature is not.  

So my concern revolves around my desire to switch my FP for TSM for a SDD FP in the unlikely event that one should become available.  I'm worried that the MDE system (either via ADD or MODIFY) will see that I already have a FP for TSM and will never show me any availability for SDD even if it's there.  Is that correct, and will I need to delete my FP for TSM in order to see potential SDD FP availability?

I hope this makes sense!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DanielNYC said:


> will I need to delete my FP for TSM in order to see potential SDD FP availability?


No. The way to see any other available Tier 1s is to Modify TSM. You don’t want to Cancel; Modify because you’ve already determined it’s the “smarter” function.


----------



## DanielNYC

hiroMYhero said:


> No. The way to see any other available Tier 1s is to Modify TSM. You don’t want to Cancel; Modify because you’ve already determined it’s the “smarter” function.



Got it.  Thanks.


----------



## coffeegal85

I have two back to back fastpasses booked, one at 12:05pm and one 1:05pm.  If I want to push them back by 20-30 minutes due to a change in plans, do I need to cancel both to see all available fastpasses for that timeframe since MDE doesn’t show available times that overlap with other FP plans?  Is there anyway to confirm that my desired time slot is actually available before I go cancelling?


----------



## JETSDAD

coffeegal85 said:


> I have two back to back fastpasses booked, one at 12:05pm and one 1:05pm.  If I want to push them back by 20-30 minutes due to a change in plans, do I need to cancel both to see all available fastpasses for that timeframe since MDE doesn’t show available times that overlap with other FP plans?  Is there anyway to confirm that my desired time slot is actually available before I go cancelling?



If you only have 2 FP's selected just go in as though you're making a 3rd (don't use the modify option). It will then show you all the times as it does when making your original FP's. If you do have 3 then you'd probably be best just modifying the 2nd FP to a later time and then modify the first FP.


----------



## coffeegal85

JETSDAD said:


> If you only have 2 FP's selected just go in as though you're making a 3rd (don't use the modify option). It will then show you all the times as it does when making your original FP's. If you do have 3 then you'd probably be best just modifying the 2nd FP to a later time and then modify the first FP.



I do have a 3rd booked, but that timing isn’t as important so I can drop that one if that makes modifying the first 2 easier.  If I try to add the third to see available times for the other , will the system actually show me available times for attractions already booked or will it say that all there are no more fastpasses available for that experience, because I already have them booked?  This is for Epcot, so the tiered system makes things a little more complicated.


----------



## JETSDAD

coffeegal85 said:


> I do have a 3rd booked, but that timing isn’t as important so I can drop that one if that makes modifying the first 2 easier.  If I try to add the third to see available times for the other , will the system actually show me available times for attractions already booked or will it say that all there are no more fastpasses available for that experience, because I already have them booked?  This is for Epcot, so the tiered system makes things a little more complicated.



If you're making FP's without having all 3 chosen then it will show all times and all rides including overlapping.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I have a question about getting a 4th FP+ at EP as I don't think I've scheduled our FP+ correctly.  We won't be arriving in EP until about 2:30 pm.  I have Spaceship Earth schedule for 3 pm and Soarin' scheduled for 4 pm.  I also scheduled a Pixar FP+ for as soon as EP opens that morning thinking it would just expire and I could try for another Tier 1 as soon we are done with Soarin', but now I'm reading I may actually have to tap our bands at Pixar in order to make that FP+ go away?  We are not interested in riding any other Tier 2 rides, but I'm wondering, should I reschedule that Pixar FP+ for a time we will be in the park so we can tap our bands?  Or will it just go away?  Thanks for any advice.  I picked Pixar as the FP+ thinking I really wouldn't be taking anything away from someone who wants to ride a more popular Tier 2.


----------



## Cluelyss

coffeegal85 said:


> I have two back to back fastpasses booked, one at 12:05pm and one 1:05pm.  If I want to push them back by 20-30 minutes due to a change in plans, do I need to cancel both to see all available fastpasses for that timeframe since MDE doesn’t show available times that overlap with other FP plans?  Is there anyway to confirm that my desired time slot is actually available before I go cancelling?


I’d modify the 1:05 first then go to modify the 12:05. If for some reason there’s not a better time for the 12:05 you should be able to quickly modify the 1:05 back to where it was.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I have a question about getting a 4th FP+ at EP as I don't think I've scheduled our FP+ correctly.  We won't be arriving in EP until about 2:30 pm.  I have Spaceship Earth schedule for 3 pm and Soarin' scheduled for 4 pm.  I also scheduled a Pixar FP+ for as soon as EP opens that morning thinking it would just expire and I could try for another Tier 1 as soon we are done with Soarin', but now I'm reading I may actually have to tap our bands at Pixar in order to make that FP+ go away?  We are not interested in riding any other Tier 2 rides, but I'm wondering, should I reschedule that Pixar FP+ for a time we will be in the park so we can tap our bands?  Or will it just go away?  Thanks for any advice.  I picked Pixar as the FP+ thinking I really wouldn't be taking anything away from someone who wants to ride a more popular Tier 2.


We’ve never had to tap into our throwaways, just letting them expire is enough. Just make sure when booking your 4th you are using the add new Fastpass  function (“+”) and not trying to modify the unused Pixar FP (as it will continue to show in your account).


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve never had to tap into our throwaways, just letting them expire is enough. Just make sure when booking your 4th you are using the add new Fastpass  function (“+”) and not trying to modify the unused Pixar FP (as it will continue to show in your account).



Thank you so much!


----------



## meryll83

Can both my husband and I be logged in to our own accounts at the same time on separate machines, but both work on getting our FPs for the 2 of us? 
e.g. if we both tried reserving at the same time but chose separate dates each to tackle...


----------



## mesaboy2

meryll83 said:


> Can both my husband and I be logged in to our own accounts at the same time on separate machines, but both work on getting our FPs for the 2 of us?
> e.g. if we both tried reserving at the same time but chose separate dates each to tackle...



Yes.


----------



## shadowmender

I apologize if this has been answered: This is my first time having two rooms onsite. The two rooms are linked in MDE and I can see both reservations in my MDE and all of our names from both ressies. I was able to customize magic bands for all of us on both reservations. Will I be able to make fast passes for all of us on the two linked reservations when our window opens up at the 60-day mark? All guests are in my family list on MDE. My Husband, who has his name on the other Ressie does not have an MDE account. Thank-you so much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

shadowmender said:


> Will I be able to make fast passes for all of us on the two linked reservations when our window opens up at the 60-day mark?


Yes, as long as each person has a ticket, you’ll be able to book when your FP window opens at exactly 60 days out.


----------



## KittyKitty

Hello

Split stay with different ppl. Am I able to get FP's(60 days from start of 1st resort reservation) for ppl who are on the 2nd Disney resort reservations, but not the 1st resort reservation?  This is over 10 continuous days.

Thanks


----------



## Rich M

KittyKitty said:


> Hello
> 
> Split stay with different ppl. Am I able to get FP's(60 days from start of 1st resort reservation) for ppl who are on the 2nd Disney resort reservations, but not the 1st resort reservation?  This is over 10 continuous days.
> 
> Thanks



I just booked my FP this morning and my friend is joining us at the end of our trip and it let me book her FP today even though she isn't joining us until the end of the trip.  I was kind of surprised it let me do it since she is not on my reservation until day 10 of our trip.


----------



## shadowmender

Thank-you, hiroMYhero! I appreciate your answer and the DIS Forum. I have lurked here for years and have always had a great vacation at Disney because of all the great info shared in the forums.


----------



## hiroMYhero

KittyKitty said:


> Hello
> 
> Split stay with different ppl. Am I able to get FP's(60 days from start of 1st resort reservation) for ppl who are on the 2nd Disney resort reservations, but not the 1st resort reservation?  This is over 10 continuous days.
> 
> Thanks


As long as the people in Stay#2 have separately linked tickets, you can book for them. If Stay#2 is booked as a package, you can’t book for the others.


----------



## 123SA

I had 3 FP at Dhs. 
Toy story we used at 805am
Rnrc was down 915 -1015 so we got mult exp FP, not used yet. Rnrc not back up yet and we’d like to ride it. 
We used TOT at 1020am. 

So why doesn’t this couldn’t as all 3 FP done?  I can only select a tier 2 FP even though tier 1 is available


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> I had 3 FP at Dhs.
> Toy story we used at 805am
> Rnrc was down 915 -1015 so we got mult exp FP, not used yet. Rnrc not back up yet and we’d like to ride it.
> We used TOT at 1020am.
> 
> So why doesn’t this couldn’t as all 3 FP done?  I can only select a tier 2 FP even though tier 1 is available


Because you have used 2 tier 2s yet.


----------



## JETSDAD

123SA said:


> I had 3 FP at Dhs.
> Toy story we used at 805am
> Rnrc was down 915 -1015 so we got mult exp FP, not used yet. Rnrc not back up yet and we’d like to ride it.
> We used TOT at 1020am.
> 
> So why doesn’t this couldn’t as all 3 FP done?  I can only select a tier 2 FP even though tier 1 is available



The ride going down and receiving an anytime FP does not count as having used the FP.  You would need to add another tier 2 and use that before being able to add more.


----------



## 123SA

Cluelyss said:


> Because you have used 2 tier 2s yet.



Why doesn’t the RNrc count as used?

I can’t find one I want at a reasonable time.   This works much better at MK

Thanks for your help. Saves me a trip to guest relations


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

123SA said:


> Why doesn’t the RNrc count as used?
> 
> I can’t find one I want at a reasonable time.   This works much better at MK
> 
> Thanks for your help. Saves me a trip to guest relations


Because “Multiple Experiences FP” are not considered a tier 1 nor a tier 2.  They don’t count as one of your original 3 FP. 

If you are wanting to book another tier 1 your best bet is to book the earliest available tier 2 you can and tap it out if you do not want to ride. 

....and don’t forget, if the earliest “burner tier 2” is not at desirable time, booknit anyway and keep attempting to modify it in MDX to an earlier time or even a different tier 2 attraction that is showing an earlier time.

ETA:  I don’t know how many are in your group, but when I searched for a group of 4 just a moment ago I was shown Frozen Sing Along at 1:00 and Beauty and the Beast at 1:30.


----------



## Disneyswagger

This may have been answered but I cant find it. For a character fast pass, My wife, son and daughter all have a fast pass for the AK outpost character neet n greet. I do not. Can I go in and just take pictures of them or will i need a fast pass for that?


----------



## doconeill

Disneyswagger said:


> This may have been answered but I cant find it. For a character fast pass, My wife, son and daughter all have a fast pass for the AK outpost character neet n greet. I do not. Can I go in and just take pictures of them or will i need a fast pass for that?



Everyone entering the line is required to have a Fastpass, so you would need one.


----------



## mesaboy2

Disneyswagger said:


> This may have been answered but I cant find it. For a character fast pass, My wife, son and daughter all have a fast pass for the AK outpost character neet n greet. I do not. Can I go in and just take pictures of them or will i need a fast pass for that?



From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *All guests entering an attraction's FP queue must have a valid FP for that attraction*, including all character M&Gs. The only exceptions to this are small children under 3yo, who do not need FPs.


----------



## Good&Plenty

We are traveling to WDW in October w/family members and are staying at a DS hotel, as are our family members (we are all linked in MDX).  After we made our hotel reservation, we made an additional reservation and added 2 days to the front of the trip (it was cheaper that way).

Our family members went through a planner and got (I believe) a room/ticket package.   The family members also added two days to the front of the trip, but not through the planner (she was unable to do this and keep the rates down), but through the hotel's website.

They are now asking the planner to add 2 days to their original 4 day ticket - she says while she can do that, she is unable to guarantee if they can use them on those additional days (at the front of the trip), and that, "Your tickets are linked to your package, and you don’t receive them until you check in (they just put a special “key” in your account to allow you to make FastPass selections).  I don’t know if they will let you get the tickets early when you check in before your package starts.  And if you can use them that day, I’m not sure that you’ll be able to select FastPasses ahead of time for that park day."

Sorry for the complicated question - we are all very confused by this.

-Can my family members reach out to Disney directly and add the extra days to the ticket?
-We don't really understand what the planner is referring to...any insights?

My FP selection day is coming up on August 14th (and I believe that theirs is too) - any insights would be great.  I can clarify anything as needed, and thanks again.

(If this isn't the right place to post, please let me know, and I can move it.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> We are traveling to WDW in October w/family members and are staying at a DS hotel, as are our family members (we are all linked in MDX).  After we made our hotel reservation, we made an additional reservation and added 2 days to the front of the trip (it was cheaper that way).
> 
> Our family members went through a planner and got (I believe) a room/ticket package.   The family members also added two days to the front of the trip, but not through the planner (she was unable to do this and keep the rates down), but through the hotel's website.
> 
> They are now asking the planner to add 2 days to their original 4 day ticket - she says while she can do that, she is unable to guarantee if they can use them on those additional days (at the front of the trip), and that, "Your tickets are linked to your package, and you don’t receive them until you check in (they just put a special “key” in your account to allow you to make FastPass selections).  I don’t know if they will let you get the tickets early when you check in before your package starts.  And if you can use them that day, I’m not sure that you’ll be able to select FastPasses ahead of time for that park day."
> 
> Sorry for the complicated question - we are all very confused by this.
> 
> -Can my family members reach out to Disney directly and add the extra days to the ticket?
> -We don't really understand what the planner is referring to...any insights?
> 
> My FP selection day is coming up on August 14th (and I believe that theirs is too) - any insights would be great.  I can clarify anything as needed, and thanks again.
> 
> (If this isn't the right place to post, please let me know, and I can move it.)


DSprings Hotels and their FP booking perks are discussed here:
Disney Springs area Hotel Guests: 60-Day FP + EMH Through 2019: *No Packages Needed*

The tickets that are bundled in the package are regular Disney park tickets. It would be best if someone called the DSprings hotel and ask them directly because the agent doesn’t have the info.


----------



## Cluelyss

Good&Plenty said:


> We are traveling to WDW in October w/family members and are staying at a DS hotel, as are our family members (we are all linked in MDX).  After we made our hotel reservation, we made an additional reservation and added 2 days to the front of the trip (it was cheaper that way).
> 
> Our family members went through a planner and got (I believe) a room/ticket package.   The family members also added two days to the front of the trip, but not through the planner (she was unable to do this and keep the rates down), but through the hotel's website.
> 
> They are now asking the planner to add 2 days to their original 4 day ticket - she says while she can do that, she is unable to guarantee if they can use them on those additional days (at the front of the trip), and that, "Your tickets are linked to your package, and you don’t receive them until you check in (they just put a special “key” in your account to allow you to make FastPass selections).  I don’t know if they will let you get the tickets early when you check in before your package starts.  And if you can use them that day, I’m not sure that you’ll be able to select FastPasses ahead of time for that park day."
> 
> Sorry for the complicated question - we are all very confused by this.
> 
> -Can my family members reach out to Disney directly and add the extra days to the ticket?
> -We don't really understand what the planner is referring to...any insights?
> 
> My FP selection day is coming up on August 14th (and I believe that theirs is too) - any insights would be great.  I can clarify anything as needed, and thanks again.
> 
> (If this isn't the right place to post, please let me know, and I can move it.)


The planner is mostly correct. While the tickets can be activated early upon arrival onsite, and used early for those first 2 days, advanced FP booking will not be enabled for those 2 days as the system will not recognize the tickets as being “active” until check in day of the package to which they are linked. It doesn’t matter if the planner adds the days or it’s done by Disney directly.

To enable prebooking for the first 2 days, they have 2 options - move the tickets to the first stay or purchase them separately. Either of these would allow them to book 60 days out from the first stay (and for all days of both stays). If they leave as is, and activate on site upon arrival, the tickets CAN be used immediately and will be eligible for FP booking as soon as they are activated.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Thank you both your reply.  We didn't realize that, and it's good for us to know in the future.

A separate question - we have 2 contiguous stays when we go in 3 months - same DS springs hotel, the additional stay is because we added days to the start.  I have a RO package and purchased the tickets separately.  Everything is loaded into MDX.  

I called Disney yesterday for an unrelated question and asked about the contiguous stays.  The CM said that I would have 2 booking windows - one for each stay.  I had been under the impression from the wiki that the FP booking opened at check-in on the first day for both stays.  Am I missing something?

Our stay is currently:

10/13 and 10/14 - DS Hotel
10/15 through etc - Same DS Hotel

I had assumed that on August 14th, 60 days out from 10/13, I would be able to book for the whole trip.  Just didn't want to be surprised on 8/14.  Thank you all for your invaluable help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> Thank you both your reply.  We didn't realize that, and it's good for us to know in the future.
> 
> A separate question - we have 2 contiguous stays when we go in 3 months - same DS springs hotel, the additional stay is because we added days to the start.  I have a RO package and purchased the tickets separately.  Everything is loaded into MDX.
> 
> I called Disney yesterday for an unrelated question and asked about the contiguous stays.  The CM said that I would have 2 booking windows - one for each stay.  I had been under the impression from the wiki that the FP booking opened at check-in on the first day for both stays.  Am I missing something?
> 
> Our stay is currently:
> 
> 10/13 and 10/14 - DS Hotel
> 10/15 through etc - Same DS Hotel
> 
> I had assumed that on August 14th, 60 days out from 10/13, I would be able to book for the whole trip.  Just didn't want to be surprised on 8/14.  Thank you all for your invaluable help.


The CM is incorrect.

You’ll be able to book FPs for all park days when your initial booking window opens.

For the other family with the package, it isn’t that the tickets have to be activated, it’s because it’s a DSprings hotel bundle. The tickets will be at the hotel. That’s why a Key Card is used for booking FPs and the Key Cards are date specific according to what was booked via the agent.


----------



## Good&Plenty

hiroMYhero said:


> The CM is incorrect.
> 
> You’ll be able to book FPs for all park days when your initial booking window opens.
> 
> For the other family with the package, it isn’t that the tickets have to be activated, it’s because it’s a DSprings hotel bundle. The tickets will be at the hotel. That’s why a Key Card is used for booking FPs and the Key Cards are date specific according to what was booked via the agent.



Thank you so much.


----------



## jrmint427

mesaboy2 said:


> Offsite Stay followed by Onsite RO Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Since the offsite stay precedes the onsite RO stay, this window already includes booking for the offsite stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. All of this assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.



I have a question about our stay based on the guidance posted above (from September 2017).  We will be staying offsite for 5 nights, onsite in an upgraded room for 1 night, then onsite at the same resort in a standard room for 4 nights.  I understand after booking ADRs that our two resort stays are considered separate.  We plan to book 7 days of park tickets; can we book those tickets through Disney without the system considering that to be a "package"?  It looks like there are advantages to not booking a package stay.  We currently have room only reservations.

Also, am I reading the above correctly to mean that 60 days from our first onsite stay, we should be able to book FPs for the last 4 nights of our trip too?  Will we also be able to then book FPs for the first 5 nights of our trip, or will we need to wait until 30 days out to do those?  Has anyone had any recent experience booking a split stay with an offsite portion first, followed by an onsite reservation?  Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jrmint427 said:


> We currently have room only reservations.


You’ll be able to book for all offsite and all onsite park days when your full 60-day booking window opens based on your Stay#1.


----------



## susanktz

mesaboy2 said:


> *Suggested Priorities By Park*
> 
> *A* - Using FP here will usually *save the most time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *B* - Using FP here will usually *save some time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *C* - Using FP here will usually *save little time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> 
> _Attractions listed within the same priority class are in alphabetical order and do not indicate priority within the class._
> 
> Tiering and show FP types are explained below the list.
> 
> *FastPass+ Attraction List With Suggested Priorities*
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM* (25 Attractions)
> 
> *A* - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> *A* - Peter Pan's Flight
> *A* - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> *A* - Space Mountain
> *A* - Splash Mountain
> *B* - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
> *B* - Enchanted Tales With Belle
> *B* - Haunted Mansion
> *B* - Jungle Cruise
> *B* - Meet Ariel at her Grotto
> *B* - Meet Cinderella and a Guest at Princess Fairytale Hall
> *B* - Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> *B* - Meet Rapunzel and a Guest at Princess Fairytale Hall
> *B* - Pirates of the Caribbean
> *B* - The Barnstormer
> *B* - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> *B* - Tomorrowland Speedway
> *B* - Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
> *C* - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> *C* - it's a small world
> *C* - Mad Tea Party
> *C* - Meet Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
> *C* - Mickey's PhilharMagic
> *C* - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
> *C* - The Magic Carpets of Aladdin



So, MK does not have tiering?

Do you still get 3 FP for MK?


----------



## hiroMYhero

susanktz said:


> So, MK does not have tiering?


Correct



susanktz said:


> Do you still get 3 FP for MK?


From the 2nd post of this FP FAQ:
- *For Magic Kingdom only, any 3 attractions are selectable for FP.*


----------



## bek

I need help with counting! My resort check-in day is 10/11. I thought my FP day was 8/14 but I just saw a thread that makes me wonder if it is tomorrow, 8/12. I'll blame my severe brain fog on a horrible summer flu 

What is my FP day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

bek said:


> I need help with counting! My resort check-in day is 10/11. I thought my FP day was 8/14 but I just saw a thread that makes me wonder if it is tomorrow, 8/12. I'll blame my severe brain fog on a horrible summer flu
> 
> What is my FP day?


Tomorrow, Aug 12.


----------



## bek

hiroMYhero said:


> Tomorrow, Aug 12.



Thank you! It would've been horrible to miss it.


----------



## Good&Plenty

A split-stay question...

Our FP selection day is coming up this week, and I just noticed that on the 1st reservation, my kids are not listed (It just says 2 adults).  Their tickets are linked in MDX, and they are on the 2nd reservation of the split stay.

Will this be an issue when booking their FPs?  Thanks very much.


----------



## MinnieMSue

My daughter’s band will spend 1 day in MK Jan 2. She plans to use AP to enter the park but everyone else will have a 1 day ticket. Can the kids use their ticket to get same day fast passes without having an MDE account?  My daughter won’t book any ahead of time because her friends won’t be. She is just hoping she and her friends can book a few same day FP even though they won’t have accounts in MDE. We have never thought about booking FP without having an account before.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> A split-stay question...
> 
> Our FP selection day is coming up this week, and I just noticed that on the 1st reservation, my kids are not listed (It just says 2 adults).  Their tickets are linked in MDX, and they are on the 2nd reservation of the split stay.
> 
> Will this be an issue when booking their FPs?  Thanks very much.


It won’t be an issue. With separately linked tickets, you can pick and choose from whoever is listed in your account.


----------



## Spacecow

So I booked our hotel/tickets through a travel agent for our trip in March 2019, in MDE the reservation says room-only and our tickets are linked. According to the FAQ (if I'm reading it right) I should be able to "practice" making FP reservations right? Whenever I try it says that there aren't any tickets on my account. Could it be that my reservation is a package even though it says it isn't? Or is this just a glitch?


----------



## Hokies37

I searched the thread and didn't see an answer, so apologies if this has already been covered. I have an onsite-offsite-onsite stay as follows:
Day 1: onsite
Day 2: offsite
Day 3 onward: onsite

Will I be able to make FPP for all days at the 60 day mark for day 1? Or do I need to wait for the day 3 60 day mark to make FPP for the end of the trip even though we're offsite for less than 24 hours?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Spacecow said:


> So I booked our hotel/tickets through a travel agent for our trip in March 2019, in MDE the reservation says room-only and our tickets are linked. According to the FAQ (if I'm reading it right) I should be able to "practice" making FP reservations right? Whenever I try it says that there aren't any tickets on my account. Could it be that my reservation is a package even though it says it isn't? Or is this just a glitch?


Check with your TA. She probably booked a package or you would be able to book FPs now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hokies37 said:


> I searched the thread and didn't see an answer, so apologies if this has already been covered. I have an onsite-offsite-onsite stay as follows:
> Day 1: onsite
> Day 2: offsite
> Day 3 onward: onsite
> 
> Will I be able to make FPP for all days at the 60 day mark for day 1? Or do I need to wait for the day 3 60 day mark to make FPP for the end of the trip even though we're offsite for less than 24 hours?


No; when your FP window opens you’ll be able to book for your onsite stay. Then, wait for the window to roll forward to book at 60 days out for each offsite park day. Finally, 61 days prior to check-in for your final onsite stay, you can book for all your remaining FP days.

See the Split Stay section of this thread.


----------



## joelkfla

On Friday, MDE would not allow me to select any TSL attractions for a 4th FP+. I got the "you've already made a selection in this group" message.  As I repeatedly refreshed, the message came up and then went away several times, so obviously FP+ opportunities for TSL were coming & going.

I emailed Disney and asked if this is the new policy, and got a reply that it is not.  Have others been able to get a 2nd TSL FP+ as the 4th one recently?

2 points of information:

My 1st FP+ was a throwaway before I arrived at the park. It didn't disappear, so I deleted it and got an FP+ that I actually used, but I still was blocked from getting another TSL FP+.
I had a FP+ for TZTOT, and I saw in my email that it had been changed to a multi-attraction FP+ just before I used it, because one side of the ride system was down.  I don't know whether this may have messed up the 4th FP+.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

joelkfla said:


> On Friday, MDE would not allow me to select any TSL attractions for a 4th FP+. I got the "you've already made a selection in this group" message.  As I repeatedly refreshed, the message came up and then went away several times, so obviously FP+ opportunities for TSL were coming & going.
> 
> I emailed Disney and asked if this is the new policy, and got a reply that it is not.  Have others been able to get a 2nd TSL FP+ as the 4th one recently?
> 
> 2 points of information:
> 
> My 1st FP+ was a throwaway before I arrived at the park. It didn't disappear, so I deleted it and got an FP+ that I actually used, but I still was blocked from getting another TSL FP+.
> I had a FP+ for TZTOT, and I saw in my email that it had been changed to a multi-attraction FP+ just before I used it, because one side of the ride system was down.  I don't know whether this may have messed up the 4th FP+.


The TOT FP being converted to a Multiple Experience FP is the reason you were not able to book additional tier 1’s.  When a FP converts to Multiple Experience FP the original FP is considered to have never happened and therefore tiering rules would still need to be satisfied before booking any additional tier 1’s.

On the flip side of that, had your tier 1 FP been converted to a Multiple Experience FP, you would have been able to immediately book another tier 1 in its place.


----------



## hiroMYhero

joelkfla said:


> I had a FP+ for TZTOT, and I saw in my email that it had been changed to a multi-attraction FP+ just before I used it, because one side of the ride system was down. I don't know whether this may have messed up the 4th FP+.


Whenever you see “Multiple Experience” FP, think of it as a Bonus FP and go back into MDX to rebook or Modify that original FP to use it before trying for a true 4th FP.


----------



## joelkfla

hiroMYhero said:


> Whenever you see “Multiple Experience” FP, think of it as a Bonus FP and go back into MDX to rebook or Modify that original FP to use it before trying for a true 4th FP.


Thanks.  I never actually saw it; I was entering TZTOT just about the time they issued it.  I only found out about it when I saw the email later.  Anyway, it's good to know that that's what gummed up the works, and not an overall change.


----------



## bookbabe626

bookbabe626 said:


> Quick question...I currently have two overlapping resort reservations, one slightly longer value reservation and a shorter deluxe one, while I wait for approval for the extra time off work.  I have an AP, so no tickets or packages, just room only.
> 
> The 60 day mark for the longer reservation is coming up.  If I book FPs now, but then can’t get the extra time off, will I lose them if I cancel the longer reservation?  I would cancel the extra days when I canceled the room, leaving only the shorter reservation and the matching FPs.  I don’t really want to wait to book FPs until I hear from work, since I might not get an answer anytime soon.  But I don’t want to lose all my FPs.  Disney IT is weird, and I have been reading on the MNSSHP thread about people’s FP disappearing when they made Resort reservation changes.
> 
> Thoughts?  Am I safe to go ahead and book?





hiroMYhero said:


> No; the FPs remain based on your linked tickets.



Okay, so I definitely can’t get the extra time off work, and I went to cancel my extra reservation so someone else could pick up the discounted room.  However, partway through the process I got the warning that “any FPs associated with this reservation will also be canceled” so I backed out.  Is this just an automated warning?  I only have FPs for the days of my shorter reservation (I cancelled the extras already) and I have an AP so the reservation I’m cancelling is room-only.

Am I safe to cancel the extra room?  I really don’t want to lose my FPs...


----------



## hiroMYhero

bookbabe626 said:


> Okay, so I definitely can’t get the extra time off work, and I went to cancel my extra reservation so someone else could pick up the discounted room.  However, partway through the process I got the warning that “any FPs associated with this reservation will also be canceled” so I backed out.  Is this just an automated warning?  I only have FPs for the days of my shorter reservation (I cancelled the extras already) and I have an AP so the reservation I’m cancelling is room-only.
> 
> Am I safe to cancel the extra room?  I really don’t want to lose my FPs...


It’s an automated message for guests with booked packages.

You’ll be fine.


----------



## hswillia07

Hi everyone! I booked our park tickets and resort separately. Our 60 day window should be opening up next week, but when I look at MDE right now, I can only see open dates up until the second week of September (we're going late October).  Does that seem right? I feel like I should be able to see open dates into October. I appreciate any advice - we were there last year I should remember how this works, but I can't and I want to make sure everything is working properly before FP day! Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

hswillia07 said:


> Does that seem right?


Yes. Your 60-day window opens at exactly 60 days out from check-in @ 7:00a ET.


----------



## dnw25

Hopefully an easy question...Making FP in three days.  I have 7 day park hopper tickets assigned to me in my account - multiples.  I was planning on assigning/linking them to various family members to make the FPs.  That should work for out 7 day trip.  However, if we decide to purchase AP between making FP and our trip, I can link to the family members and then unlink the 7 day PH and not impact the FPs, correct?

TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

dnw25 said:


> I can link to the family members and then unlink the 7 day PH and not impact the FPs, correct?


Correct. Linked valid ticket media keeps the FPs intact.


----------



## dnw25

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct. Linked valid ticket media keeps the FPs intact.


Thank you!

Another quick question....skimmed the front page and missed it somehow.   What time are FPs available to book?   Sometime in the evening I think....


----------



## hiroMYhero

@dnw25 - It’s 7:00am Orlando (ET) time.


----------



## dnw25

hiroMYhero said:


> @dnw25 - It’s 7:00am Orlando (ET) time.


LOL.  Had that one way incorrect.   Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

dnw25 said:


> LOL.  Had that one way incorrect.   Thanks!


It used to be midnight, that may be what you’re remembering


----------



## MinnieMSue

So I’m going to ask again. My daughter’s band is going this winter. She has AP and is on MDE. Her friends do not have MDE. Can they book same day fast passes with their tickets in the park without having an account at a kiosk?


----------



## mesaboy2

MinnieMSue said:


> So I’m going to ask again. My daughter’s band is going this winter. She has AP and is on MDE. Her friends do not have MDE. Can they book same day fast passes with their tickets in the park without having an account at a kiosk?



Yes, that should work.  The RFID tickets can access in-park kiosks for FPs in that park.


----------



## MinnieMSue

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, that should work.  The RFID tickets can access in-park kiosks for FPs in that park.



Thanks! We have never needed to know this information!


----------



## WDW Fan

Anyone having issues making fastpasses for today online?  I keep getting a message that all fast passes are distributed for each day of my vacation and it's only the 60 day mark?


----------



## Noco

WDW Fan said:


> Anyone having issues making fastpasses for today online?  I keep getting a message that all fast passes are distributed for each day of my vacation and it's only the 60 day mark?


I'm having the same issue. Came here to see if anyone else was.


----------



## hauntedcity

I too was wondering if FP goes down every morning at 7am, or if I'm just LUCKY.


----------



## CoMickey

I'm having the same issue and I'm booking from the West coast, not fun when it's 4:00am!


----------



## WDW Fan

I just got through to Disney World and they told me they're having technical issues domestic and international and that they're systems are down probably for the next hour and to keep checking back online.


----------



## Noco

WDW Fan said:


> I just got through to Disney World and they told me they're having technical issues domestic and international and that they're systems are down probably for the next hour and to keep checking back online.


Oh geez. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cluelyss

hauntedcity said:


> I too was wondering if FP goes down every morning at 7am, or if I'm just LUCKY.


It’s been doing this frequently for the last 2 weeks or so, unfortunately. Just keep checking back. The only good news is that no one is getting in, so you’re not missing out on any FPs!


----------



## Frogmom6

I had trouble earlier this morning but was able to book FPs for 10/13 no problem. However when I try to modify any of my FPs for Monday 10/15 (originally booked at 90 days) it shows zero availability for any rides at all MK before 3:30pm. That can’t be right, so I am guessing they are still working through some issues.


----------



## Laura727

So this is still down for everybody, right?  It's not just me right?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I'm currently figuring out what I want to do. I have a room/ticket package for a 5 day stay starting November 1st, checking out on the 6th. Prior to that I'm staying offsite for a much needed break. However, we got tickets for MNSSHP on the 31st (while staying offsite) Through rope drop, PPO Adrs, etc, we may not use all 5 days at WDW so we may only need 4 days worth of tickets. I realize that our MNSSHP ticket no longer allows us to make prior fp picks as it did in the past. Would I be able to use the 5th day to make the fp picks for party day? I also realize I probably won't get them until 30 days out, but I'm not after the hard to get fps, mostly just ride Jungle Cruise, etc to kill time. Would that work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Would I be able to use the 5th day to make the fp picks for party day?


Only when you arrive at WDW. Because your tickets are part of a package, arriving a day early means you have to wait to activate your ticket to use for the 31st leaving you with ‘day of’ FPs.


----------



## bluecastle

Cluelyss said:


> It used to be midnight, that may be what you’re remembering



My 2019 edition of the Unofficial Guide just arrived today and they still have the FP time listed as midnight! I don't know why I buy it anymore when I find most of my current info online. There's just something nostalgic about holding a Disney guide in my hands, reading, and highlighting.  (We all have our weaknesses!)
 But it is pretty annoying that they haven't corrected that. I think of all the people who may actually be relying on their book for accurate information!


----------



## Cluelyss

bluecastle said:


> My 2019 edition of the Unofficial Guide just arrived today and they still have the FP time listed as midnight! I don't know why I buy it anymore when I find most of my current info online. There's just something nostalgic about holding a Disney guide in my hands, reading, and highlighting.  (We all have our weaknesses!)
> But it is pretty annoying that they haven't corrected that. I think of all the people who may actually be relying on their book for accurate information!


EEEK! Pretty sure the time changed in 2016! They’re a bit behind on their updates!


----------



## bluecastle

Cluelyss said:


> EEEK! Pretty sure the time changed in 2016! They’re a bit behind on their updates!


I know! The 2017 edition had it wrong also, which is why I looked to see if it was fixed in the new edition. Maybe someone who knows them will read this thread and fix it for 2020. ( unless Disney goes back to midnight!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

bluecastle said:


> I know! The 2017 edition had it wrong also, which is why I looked to see if it was fixed in the new edition. Maybe someone who knows them will read this thread and fix it for 2020. ( unless Disney goes back to midnight!)


I’ve PMed Len to let him know. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## mom23boyz

Just got on exactly at 7am.  FOP was totally unavailable...message said they were all gone for the day.  How can that be?  No other attractions had that issue.


----------



## Cluelyss

mom23boyz said:


> Just got on exactly at 7am.  FOP was totally unavailable...message said they were all gone for the day.  How can that be?  No other attractions had that issue.


What day of your trip were you trying for? Historically, you’ve needed to place AK at least day 3 for a decent shot.


----------



## Cornish Lad

Cluelyss said:


> What day of your trip were you trying for? Historically, you’ve needed to place AK at least day 3 for a decent shot.[/QUOT
> Also don't forget that you can book FP+s for up to 14 days after your 60 day out point so this means that people have been able to book this for the 14 days previous to your 60th.  Booking it later in your stay is therefore the best option to go for for any of the most popular rides and attractions.  On our 60th day out I got FOP exactly at the time that I wanted on day 6 of our stay.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Apparently you can’t transfer FPs anymore, that update probably broke the system for everyone else....

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/breaking-...from-away-from-walt-disney-world-park-guests/


----------



## jlundeen

Apparently they feel they have an alternate system in place...  you just have to call guest services to transfer...  if it's anything like other calls, I wonder how long the average call will be...

From the article:
_Anyway, there is hope. If you need to move a FastPass+ to someone else, don’t be afraid to speak with Guest Relations at the park, they still have the ability to transfer FastPass+. But why wait in line when you can simply call a team dedicated to MyDisneyExperience? The number to reach this specialized team is (407) 939-7765. Don’t be afraid to give them a ring!_


----------



## joelkfla

If one holds a FP for 3 guests for a highly popular attraction like FOP, is adding a 4th person a day or 2 before the FP going to be nearly impossible,  or is there some slack built into the system to allow for such situations?


----------



## hiroMYhero

joelkfla said:


> If one holds a FP for 3 guests for a highly popular attraction like FOP, is adding a 4th person a day or 2 before the FP going to be nearly impossible,  or is there some slack built into the system to allow for such situations?


Nearly impossible but constantly looking for a FoP FP by refreshing the FP selection page may be fruitful, but, it’s dependent upon 1 person Canceling their FoP FP at the same moment you are searching for 1.


----------



## Gryhndmom

successfully made our FP reservations for our 14Oct arrival with...wait for it.... a FP for Flight of passage !

Got up at 5:45 a.m. cst to be ready for the 7 est start time and even tried a few minutes before but no...it opened right at the magical hour. I will say FOP was zero availability until the last day of our trip and then the times were wide open.


----------



## bluecastle

hiroMYhero said:


> I’ve PMed Len to let him know. Thanks for pointing it out.


Thanks! I knew someone here would take care of this. I also sent them an email today mentioning the error and page number, 36. I also said how much I enjoyed their book and website! ( the website has the correct time on the same feature- what to do at 60 days)


----------



## Slaggslala

I am sorry if I missed it, but how does a party that has different arrival dates effect fp? We are meeting family at Disney and they arrive before us. Will they be able to book fp for everyone in our group or do we need to wait for our fp date? Thanks!


----------



## madmeg

I was able to get FOP and Slinky Dog for the 4 of us, but they are quite late in the day.  Any strategies to get an earlier time?  Should I try to modify 2 people at a time?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Slaggslala said:


> I am sorry if I missed it, but how does a party that has different arrival dates effect fp? We are meeting family at Disney and they arrive before us. Will they be able to book fp for everyone in our group or do we need to wait for our fp date? Thanks!


As long as your own personal group has separately linked tickets, the other family can book for you.

If you purchased a package which includes your tickets, you’ll have to wait until your booking window opens.


----------



## Slaggslala

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as your own personal group has separately linked tickets, the other family can book for you.
> 
> If you purchased a package which includes your tickets, you’ll have to wait until your booking window opens.





Thank you!


----------



## pappyP

hswillia07 said:


> Hi everyone! I booked our park tickets and resort separately. Our 60 day window should be opening up next week, but when I look at MDE right now, I can only see open dates up until the second week of September (we're going late October).  Does that seem right? I feel like I should be able to see open dates into October. I appreciate any advice - we were there last year I should remember how this works, but I can't and I want to make sure everything is working properly before FP day! Thanks


I have a package booked for the 2nd week in December.  Should I be able to see any dates?  Like you, I want to make sure everything is working properly.  My last trip was back when FPs were still paper so I'm very nervous about this whole thing!  When I log into MDE, in the FP+ section, there's a padlock by where it says "make selections".  Where do you go to see any open dates?


----------



## hiroMYhero

pappyP said:


> I have a package booked for the 2nd week in December.  Should I be able to see any dates?  Like you, I want to make sure everything is working properly.  My last trip was back when FPs were still paper so I'm very nervous about this whole thing!  When I log into MDE, in the FP+ section, there's a padlock by where it says "make selections".  Where do you go to see any open dates?


You won’t see any open dates because you booked a package. Your tickets in your package are not yet active - your FP booking opens 60 days before check-in at 7am. 

That’s when you’ll have the ability to book.


----------



## mesaboy2

From Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases. It is generally not possible to practice booking FPs beforehand in this situation.


----------



## pappyP

mesaboy2 said:


> From Post #3:


Sorry - I misread the previous post.  Didn't realize the room and tickets were purchased separately when I posted my question.


----------



## hswillia07

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Your 60-day window opens at exactly 60 days out from check-in @ 7:00a ET.


Thanks so much! It's a sorter trip than we're used to and I'm panicking lol


----------



## mom23boyz

Shoot, planned our Animal Kingdom day first of the trip, so missed out on FoP FastPasses.  What to do now?  Is a rope drop run the best solution?


----------



## Cluelyss

mom23boyz said:


> Shoot, planned our Animal Kingdom day first of the trip, so missed out on FoP FastPasses.  What to do now?  Is a rope drop run the best solution?


Either rope drop or at the end of the night. And don’t give up hope - keep checking daily, and if park hours get extended, additional FPs will be released as well. Good luck!


----------



## hiroMYhero

bluecastle said:


> Thanks! I knew someone here would take care of this. I also sent them an email today mentioning the error and page number, 36. I also said how much I enjoyed their book and website! ( the website has the correct time on the same feature- what to do at 60 days)


Len replied and the correction to the FP window opening will be addressed.


----------



## KyGirl

How's availability for Alien Swirling Saucers?  Can you usually pick it up at exactly 60 days?  I'm thinking of adding an arrival evening at DHS and then saving the FP+ for SDD for later in the week.


----------



## jennc27

I have a question about my ticket.  We went in June and I purchased a package for my family.   My oldest son did not go so I still have a 7 day park hopper ticket.  I was able to reassign the ticket to me.  I am planning a solo trip and plan to arrive on Oct 29 and I have a room reservation at Pop Century.  In the Disney app I can see FP for the next 30 days.  I just want to make sure I am understanding that on August 29 (60 days) I can make my FP selections for my trip.  (I think I can, just want to make sure I did not messed sometime up)  Another question I have is I purchased MNSSHP for Oct 31.  Is this a separate ticket? If so, I can make FP with my 7 day Park Hopper during the day at another park and then use my MNSSHP to make additional FP for just the party in MK for the same day?  (I think I can not do this).  Apologizing in advance if the question(s) have been asked before or are oblivious.  This will be my 3rd time to WDW and I am still learning.  

Side note I am super excited for this trip.  I have a friend that is doing the Disney College Program and I will meet up with her.  It will be my first solo trip.  I will get to do the Halloween party AND the Food and Wine! These are things I have only dreamed of doing!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jennc27 said:


> I just want to make sure I am understanding that on August 29 (60 days) I can make my FP selections for my trip.


Yes.


----------



## Boysmom1626

I have no experience with booking tiered FP and park hopping.  We are planning to go to HS and only plan to do Toy Story Land plus Star Tours. I’ve booked ST at 10:10 and TSM at 11:20. My son has a DAS, so we will get return times for AS2 and SDD. 
If we are up to it, we’ve thought about heading to EPCOT for the afternoon. In order to book any FP at EPCOT, will I need use a third FP at HS? If so, can I just book something for early morning and let it expire? 
Hope this makes sense!


----------



## mesaboy2

Boysmom1626 said:


> I have no experience with booking tiered FP and park hopping.  We are planning to go to HS and only plan to do Toy Story Land plus Star Tours. I’ve booked ST at 10:10 and TSM at 11:20. My son has a DAS, so we will get return times for AS2 and SDD.
> If we are up to it, we’ve thought about heading to EPCOT for the afternoon. In order to book any FP at EPCOT, will I need use a third FP at HS? If so, can I just book something for early morning and let it expire?
> Hope this makes sense!



Post #4 of the FP FAQ Addendum:


Cluelyss said:


> *PARK HOPPING
> 
> Booking a FP+ for another park while in the first park:*
> (test credit to @marciemi)
> 
> *When 3 FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> With the new updates to the FP+ system as of April 2016, in addition to booking your 4th FP+ of the day on your phone (instead of a kiosk), you can now book FP+ for a different park than the one you’re in. If you have booked 3 FP+ for the first park, as soon as you scan at the first touchpoint to get in the FP+ line for your third FP+, you can then make a 4th FP+, either for the same park, or for another park. Be sure to allow yourself enough travel time for travel between parks when selecting your time.
> 
> *When*_*2 or less FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> Additionally, the new changes allow you to book fewer than three FP+ and once you scan the first FP+ (from within the first park), you can at that point make FP+ selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP+ remaining in the first park.
> 
> This can be especially helpful for Tiered parks – if for example you wish to hit Epcot at rope drop, use only a Tier 1 FP+ and then still have 2 more FP+ for another park later in the day.
> 
> Additionally, there is no restriction on Tier requirements BETWEEN PARKS during one day. So if you use a Tier 1 at Epcot you can then book a second Tier 1 at HS immediately upon scanning – Also, you can even book your remaining two FP+ at two different parks if you would like!
> 
> NOTE: Splitting FP+ between parks or booking for another park can NOT be done until the same day, AFTER you have already scanned your card/MB at the first FP+ Mickey head to “prove” to the system that you’re in a park.
> 
> You cannot book for 2 different parks in advance or even on the same day until you have scanned your first FP+ (not just gotten into the park).


----------



## Boysmom1626

mesaboy2 said:


> Post #4 of the FP FAQ Addendum:


Thank you. I think I read and re read that post about 5 times! Just wanted to make sure there wasn’t anything I was missing.


----------



## PhillyBear

Myself, wife and son are checking into Pop Century on October 23rd and then we'll be moving to The Boardwalk on October 27th. When we move to The Boardwalk, my parents will be joining us for the remainder of the stay. My parents are linked to The Boardwalk stay only. Will I be able to book fast passes for all 5 of us 60 days from the 23rd (when we check into Pop Century), or will I have to wait until it's 60 days out from our Boardwalk stay?


----------



## mesaboy2

PhillyBear said:


> Myself, wife and son are checking into Pop Century on October 23rd and then we'll be moving to The Boardwalk on October 27th. When we move to The Boardwalk, my parents will be joining us for the remainder of the stay. My parents are linked to The Boardwalk stay only. Will I be able to book fast passes for all 5 of us 60 days from the 23rd (when we check into Pop Century), or will I have to wait until it's 60 days out from our Boardwalk stay?



Do they have a package?  From Post #3:


> - For purposes of booking FPs, *tickets bought as part of a Disney room/ticket package behave differently than tickets bought separately.  This distinction has major implications for booking FPs in some situations.* Put simply, *package tickets are not valid for any dates prior to the room check-in date*.  *Tickets bought separately are valid immediately.* It is never advantageous to have package tickets if a guest will be at Disney before their package starts.  Additionally, package tickets complicate FP booking scenarios where two linked groups arrive on separate dates.


----------



## PhillyBear

mesaboy2 said:


> Do they have a package?


No, but their tickets are linked to My Disney Experience.


----------



## hiroMYhero

PhillyBear said:


> No, but their tickets are linked to My Disney Experience.


You’ll be able to book for them when your window opens. No waiting necessary.


----------



## travelingmom4

I'm planning on linking all my families tickets  under MDX today.  I will have one son who will not be going with us on  this upcoming trip but he is on my friends and family list.  I'm assuming he will not show up when I'm booking fastpasses since he won't have a ticket linked?  Just want to make sure so I'm not slowed down at all when it's GO TIME!  

And another question, just to make sure....I'm feeling a bit of anxiety about all of this.....I assign the tickets to individuals as I link the tickets, correct?  So I can write their names on as I link each ticket to the person?


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelingmom4 said:


> I'm planning on linking all my families tickets  under MDX today.  I will have one son who will not be going with us on  this upcoming trip but he is on my friends and family list.  I'm assuming he will not show up when I'm booking fastpasses since he won't have a ticket linked?  Just want to make sure so I'm not slowed down at all when it's GO TIME!
> 
> And another question, just to make sure....I'm feeling a bit of anxiety about all of this.....I assign the tickets to individuals as I link the tickets, correct?  So I can write their names on as I link each ticket to the person?


You’ll see your complete list of family and friends. You can Select All and then deselect him.

Yes tickets are assigned as linked. You’d only need names if people don’t have MBs.


----------



## travelingmom4

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll see your complete list of family and friends. You can Select All and then deselect him.
> 
> Yes tickets are assigned as linked. You’d only need names if people don’t have MBs.



I don't want to have to deselect him each time I make a fastpass, so I'll figure out how to remove him for now.  Thanks!

Also, for some reason I forgot about magic bands (how could i??)!

Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> ....You’d only need names if people don’t have MBs.





travelingmom4 said:


> ....Also, for some reason I forgot about magic bands (how could i??)!
> 
> Thank you!



You might want to write names on tickets and bring them anyway. If you have kids in your party (or an adult who tends to lose things) you might need them. Last year two of our DGC lost their MBs, and our fun would have ended too soon if we hadn’t brought the tickets!


----------



## HolRae

My annual pass expires on day 5 of my trip. I plan to renew but if it can’t renew until 60 days out from the day it expires does that mean I can’t make FP for the last few days of my trip (day 6 & 7)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

HolRae said:


> My annual pass expires on day 5 of my trip. I plan to renew but if it can’t renew until 60 days out from the day it expires does that mean I can’t make FP for the last few days of my trip (day 6 & 7)?


Yes; others have had luck calling and renewing their APs before their FP booking window opened. Call the AP HelpDesk and ask about renewing early.


----------



## travelingmom4

What's the word on success of booking fastpasses during the "grace period" before MNSSHP?  I'm assuming I can book up to 6:00pm?  What if I go into the 6-7 hour? Will it even be an option?  Anyone have success in the parks actually using the fastpass?  (I guess MNSSHP just started so maybe not alot of tried and true experiences yet)

Also what are my chances for FOP 6 days out and SDD 4 days out?  12 fastpasses!!  The suspense is too much!!


----------



## garris3404

travelingmom4 said:


> What's the word on success of booking fastpasses during the "grace period" before MNSSHP?  I'm assuming I can book up to 6:00pm?  What if I go into the 6-7 hour? Will it even be an option?  Anyone have success in the parks actually using the fastpass?  (I guess MNSSHP just started so maybe not alot of tried and true experiences yet)
> 
> Also what are my chances for FOP 6 days out and SDD 4 days out?  12 fastpasses!!  The suspense is too much!!


I was able to book 3 FPs b/w 3:30 and 6:00.  Since the park closes to day guests at 6:00, you will not be able to book a FP beyond 6:00.  Your last FP window will stop at 6:00 (so it might not be a complete hour).


----------



## Cluelyss

garris3404 said:


> I was able to book 3 FPs b/w 3:30 and 6:00.  Since the park closes to day guests at 6:00, you will not be able to book a FP beyond 6:00.  Your last FP window will stop at 6:00 (so it might not be a complete hour).


This. And I’ll also add that you need to book all of your regular park days first, then your party day.


----------



## garris3404

Cluelyss said:


> This. And I’ll also add that you need to book all of your regular park days first, then your party day.


Nice caveat.  
I did make all my regular days FP first.  Then added MNSSHP FP.


----------



## Melindarella

Hi all!  Have a question, and called myself looking before I posted, but didn't see an answer (or I completely overlooked it).

We are staying off site Sept 1-8, with the following plans:
9/2: AK
9/3: MNSSHP
9/4: DHS
9/5: Epcot
9/6: Blizzard Beach
9/7: MK

There are 3 in my party, and we have 4-day base tickets, and we also have tickets for the Halloween party on 9/3.  I've made FP for every day except Friday; system tells me that we don't have enough available days for booking FP.  Is this because of the Halloween party?  We are only using party tickets on 9/3, not park tickets, so I am not sure why the system isn't allowing me to make FP for 9/7.

If this is the issue, then would I be able to make FP for 9/7, after we use up our FP on 9/2, or am I going to have to cancel FP on 9/3, to make them for 9/7?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Melindarella said:


> Hi all!  Have a question, and called myself looking before I posted, but didn't see an answer (or I completely overlooked it).
> 
> We are staying off site Sept 1-8, with the following plans:
> 9/2: AK
> 9/3: MNSSHP
> 9/4: DHS
> 9/5: Epcot
> 9/6: Blizzard Beach
> 9/7: MK
> 
> There are 3 in my party, and we have 4-day base tickets, and we also have tickets for the Halloween party on 9/3.  I've made FP for every day except Friday; system tells me that we don't have enough available days for booking FP.  Is this because of the Halloween party?  We are only using party tickets on 9/3, not park tickets, so I am not sure why the system isn't allowing me to make FP for 9/7.
> 
> If this is the issue, then would I be able to make FP for 9/7, after we use up our FP on 9/2, or am I going to have to cancel FP on 9/3, to make them for 9/7?
> 
> Any assistance is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


Cancel your party day FPs, book your last park day FPs then you should be able to go back and book on your party ticket.


----------



## SWofDisorder

Can you please help me.  I have booked the first two days of our arrive 28 Aug, also the entire next week.  However FP won't let me book anything at all for Thursday the 30 Aug or Friday, 31 Aug.  We have no fasspasses booked at all.  Yet the page keeps bringing back to trying to delete one of us.  What is wrong?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SWofDisorder said:


> Can you please help me.  I have booked the first two days of our arrive 28 Aug, also the entire next week.  However FP won't let me book anything at all for Thursday the 30 Aug or Friday, 31 Aug.  We have no fasspasses booked at all.  Yet the page keeps bringing back to trying to delete one of us.  What is wrong?


How many ticket entitlements did you purchase? 9 park days or do you have an AP?


----------



## SWofDisorder

hiroMYhero said:


> How many ticket entitlements did you purchase? 9 park days or do you have an AP?


Yes, I called and found out it was because I had 7 days of FP already on my AP.  I am only allowed 7 and no more.  Who knew?


----------



## mesaboy2

SWofDisorder said:


> Yes, I called and found out it was because I had 7 days of FP already on my AP.  I am only allowed 7 and no more.  Who knew?



Well, Post #3 kinda does:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *AP holders have similar benefits as offsite guests otherwise*, except that they cannot have more than 7 days of FPs booked at any one time.


----------



## paopiru

Hi. Today opened my FP window but I wasn't able to get FOP. How can I continue checking just in case something open up? MDE give me a message that I have no more FP available to book and cannot see availability. Sorry for the silly question but I'm a newbi.


----------



## hiroMYhero

paopiru said:


> Hi. Today opened my FP window but I wasn't able to get FOP. How can I continue checking just in case something open up? MDE give me a message that I have no more FP available to book and cannot see availability. Sorry for the silly question but I'm a newbi.


Modify the Tier 1 that you booked and if FoP is available, it’ll show up amongst the other selections.


----------



## Melindarella

Cluelyss said:


> Cancel your party day FPs, book your last park day FPs then you should be able to go back and book on your party ticket.



That worked - thanks!!!


----------



## CassieRuns

Cluelyss said:


> This. And I’ll also add that you need to book all of your regular park days first, then your party day.



How did you do that? When I tried this last year... it only let me book on my regular day ticket OR my party ticket; it wouldn't let me book both?!


----------



## Cluelyss

CassieRuns said:


> How did you do that? When I tried this last year... it only let me book on my regular day ticket OR my party ticket; it wouldn't let me book both?!


I was speaking only to the order of booking the days. This assumes you are not using a regular park ticket on your party day. You are still limited to 3 FPs per day, initially.


----------



## CassieRuns

I understand that at 60 days you can make your fast pass selections for up to 14 days. The question I have is for after those 14 days... we are coming for nearly 4 weeks and staying on property; does this means that after the 14 days I have to make our selections one day at a time? Or will the next window open for another full 14 days?


----------



## Cluelyss

CassieRuns said:


> I understand that at 60 days you can make your fast pass selections for up to 14 days. The question I have is for after those 14 days... we are coming for nearly 4 weeks and staying on property; does this means that after the 14 days I have to make our selections one day at a time? Or will the next window open for another full 14 days?


After you use your first day of FPs you’ll be able to book another day of FPs, and so on.


----------



## cwis

CassieRuns said:


> I understand that at 60 days you can make your fast pass selections for up to 14 days. The question I have is for after those 14 days... we are coming for nearly 4 weeks and staying on property; does this means that after the 14 days I have to make our selections one day at a time? Or will the next window open for another full 14 days?



At the 60 day mark, you will be able to book for 14 days. 
Then, every day, a new day of FP will open.

I hope for you 6am ET is not in the middle of your night


----------



## CassieRuns

cwis said:


> At the 60 day mark, you will be able to book for 14 days.
> Then, every day, a new day of FP will open.
> 
> I hope for you 6am ET is not in the middle of your night



Nah; we live in Germany so it's actually 1pm our time.


----------



## mesaboy2

cwis said:


> At the 60 day mark, you will be able to book for 14 days.
> Then, every day, a new day of FP will open.
> 
> I hope for you *6am ET* is not in the middle of your night





CassieRuns said:


> Nah; we live in Germany so it's actually 1pm our time.



It’s 7:00a ET, not 6:00a.


----------



## cwis

mesaboy2 said:


> It’s 7:00a ET, not 6:00a.



Oh you're right, thank you!


----------



## CassieRuns

mesaboy2 said:


> It’s 7:00a ET, not 6:00a.



Yep... we are 6 hours ahead! (I knew you meant 7am)


----------



## wellow

So after reading the FAQ, I realize that only the 4th FP can be used for another Tier 1 attraction.

Well there are some days that I only want to reserve 2 FP, should I just book 1 early morning FP to an attraction that I will not use to unlock the 4th FP? So by the time I finished using the 2 FP that I want, I can try to get another FP for Tier 1 attraction. Will this work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wellow said:


> So after reading the FAQ, I realize that only the 4th FP can be used for another Tier 1 attraction.
> 
> Well there are some days that I only want to reserve 2 FP, should I just book 1 early morning FP to an attraction that I will not use to unlock the 4th FP? So by the time I finished using the 2 FP that I want, I can try to get another FP for Tier 1 attraction. Will this work?


Yes and the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky has the steps for booking another Tier 1 quickly.


----------



## wellow

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes and the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky has the steps for booking another Tier 1 quickly.



Thank you hiroMYhero! Will check now.


----------



## Amy11401

My husband is not a big rollercoaster fan but we did all the same FP for the whole family because we want to stick together and he may do some of the mild ones. If he decides not to ride one of the rides we got a FP on is it best just to let it expire or tap in and not ride it? Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy11401 said:


> My husband is not a big rollercoaster fan but we did all the same FP for the whole family because we want to stick together and he may do some of the mild ones. If he decides not to ride one of the rides we got a FP on is it best just to let it expire or tap in and not ride it? Thanks


Either will work, but tapping in will clear it faster, if that’s your objective. You could also let someone ride a second time with his band.


----------



## RangerPooh

Question- is the Disney World MDE website only allowing FP+ reservations for resort guests to be made at the 30 day mark instead of 60? Or is this a glitch? The app is doing the same thing and my reservation is linked to MDE account. I'm not yet at my 60 days so this could be why it's not showing, but I know that there were some recent updates so I just want to make sure before I make my FP+ in two weeks. 

Any suggestions/guidance is appreciated thank you.


----------



## mesaboy2

RangerPooh said:


> Question- is the Disney World MDE website only allowing FP+ reservations for resort guests to be made at the 30 day mark instead of 60? Or is this a glitch? The app is doing the same thing and my reservation is linked to MDE account. *I'm not yet at my 60 days so this could be why it's not showing*, but I know that there were some recent updates so I just want to make sure before I make my FP+ in two weeks.
> 
> Any suggestions/guidance is appreciated thank you.



See Post #3.  From it:


> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point only a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*, again assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. It is possible to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## Amy11401

Cluelyss said:


> Either will work, but tapping in will clear it faster, if that’s your objective. You could also let someone ride a second time with his band.


Thanks.   If he taps it does it just have to tap it when you first get on the ride?  (I thought I read somewhere that some rides have more than one place to tap.). We would let someone be else ride again but there are only 3 of us and DS will only be 5 years old so he can't ride any by himself and I think he would be mad if I rode a ride a second time without him!


----------



## mesaboy2

Amy11401 said:


> Thanks.   If he taps it *does it just have to tap it when you first get on the ride?*  (I thought I read somewhere that some rides have more than one place to tap.). We would let someone be else ride again but there are only 3 of us and DS will only be 5 years old so he can't ride any by himself and I think he would be mad if I rode a ride a second time without him!



The first tap at the entrance is sufficient.


----------



## RangerPooh

mesaboy2 said:


> See Post #3.  From it:



Thank you. At one point I was able to see the forward moving calendar with active dates in black, dates beyond that grayed out. It worked as a countdown for reference as to how far out they were currently booking.


----------



## hiroMYhero

RangerPooh said:


> Thank you. At one point I was able to see the forward moving calendar with active dates in black, dates beyond that grayed out. It worked as a countdown for reference as to how far out they were currently booking.


You do have a forward moving calendar off of any onsite stay. It continually rolls until you are in your resort and complete your checkout. 

That’s probably what you saw off of a previous onsite stay.


----------



## CassieRuns

I was able to make Fast Pass choices for 15 days out today; now we have to go day by day for the rest of the month stay. I'm not complaining because last year we could only do 10 days at a time. I think for longer stays the FP elections are just whatever MDE feels like giving at the time...


----------



## hiroMYhero

CassieRuns said:


> I was able to make Fast Pass choices for 15 days out today; now we have to go day by day for the rest of the month stay. I'm not complaining because last year we could only do 10 days at a time. I think for longer stays the FP elections are just whatever MDE feels like giving at the time...


No; it’s been confirmed. 

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky - there’s a FP for Long Stays post.


----------



## Disw4kids

hiroMYhero said:


> As long as your own personal group has separately linked tickets, the other family can book for you.
> 
> If you purchased a package which includes your tickets, you’ll have to wait until your booking window opens.



Can I ask a follow up on this?  Can someone who is a family/friend on MDE book for the whole group , even if a couple from the group are staying off property?  (tickets were  purchased through third party and linked to MDE)


----------



## hiroMYhero

Disw4kids said:


> Can someone who is a family/friend on MDE book for the whole group ,


Yes. If you give any person your login access, they can book FPs for the complete grouping in your account.


----------



## Candlelady

Already asked this question in another thread and then I found this one.  Looked but can't locate the same question.
FP window opens on Aug 25th.  Last day of use for our AP's are Oct 26th, only 2 days into our trip.  We have extra sets of AP's in our MDE acct, but did not want to use them for this trip.  We want to renew what we have and save the old AP's.  

Question is will the system allow me to book all 8 days or will I have to renew today, a few days early, to make all our FP's?  

Also, we unexpectedly are now going for 3 days after Thanksgiving.  Is it true we won't be able to make FP's 60 days out on Sept 26th because we won't have used the FP's from the October trip?


----------



## Disw4kids

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. If you give any person your login access, they can book FPs for the complete grouping in your account.


Thanks for your response!  I had no idea  I was beginning to feel after 8 trips in the last 5 years I knew it all...alas!


----------



## tawasdave

Just checked the fastpass window was open for 60 days when I signed in as a Passholder..has this recently changed?  I thought Passholder with no hotel reservation was only 30 days.

Also, my annual pass expires on 10/25...of course next trip starts 10/26..if fastpass window is truly open now at 60 days..will I be able to make fastpasses before I renew my annual pass?

Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

tawasdave said:


> Just checked the fastpass window was open for 60 days when I signed in as a Passholder..has this recently changed?  I thought Passholder with no hotel reservation was only 30 days.
> 
> Also, my annual pass expires on 10/25...of course next trip starts 10/26..if fastpass window is truly open now at 60 days..will I be able to make fastpasses before I renew my annual pass?
> 
> Thanks


Even though the system is obviously glitching, it should disallow any FP booking for 10/26 and beyond.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

I apologize if this is a dumb question, I did read the first posts, but couldn't figure out if my situation fell under any of the frequently asked questions. We are going on a cruise and making a one night stop at Disney just for MNSSHP. Plan on arriving around 12 pm, going to the party at 4 pm, and staying at POFQ for one night (room only reservation). We won't have any other park tickets - just the MNSSHP tickets. 

Will we be able to make FP+ reservations for the 3:30 - 6 pm time frame just using the party tickets? We are traveling with my in laws and they aren't listed on our POFQ reservation, but from what I've read I should be able to make their FP+ if they are listed on my MDE? They don't have their own MDE account, I just manually added them as friends/family.

I bought the party tickets online yesterday and they are showing up in MDE and are all assigned to the right people, so I should be good there? TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Will we be able to make FP+ reservations for the 3:30 - 6 pm time frame just using the party tickets?


Yes, when your FP window opens.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, when your FP window opens.



Great, that's what I was hoping for. My window should open tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## travelingmom4

Does anyone have an opinion on the fast pass for the reserved area for Rivers of Light?  Is it worth it?  Can you walk right up as show is about to begin?  Was there plenty of space to s it?  Was there poor views from the reserved area?  

Also-Is there a way to search on these threads so I don't repeat questions?


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I apologize if this is a dumb question, I did read the first posts, but couldn't figure out if my situation fell under any of the frequently asked questions. We are going on a cruise and making a one night stop at Disney just for MNSSHP. Plan on arriving around 12 pm, going to the party at 4 pm, and staying at POFQ for one night (room only reservation). We won't have any other park tickets - just the MNSSHP tickets.
> 
> Will we be able to make FP+ reservations for the 3:30 - 6 pm time frame just using the party tickets? We are traveling with my in laws and they aren't listed on our POFQ reservation, but from what I've read I should be able to make their FP+ if they are listed on my MDE? They don't have their own MDE account, I just manually added them as friends/family.
> 
> I bought the party tickets online yesterday and they are showing up in MDE and are all assigned to the right people, so I should be good there? TIA



So my window for the party opened this morning and I could make FP+ for my husband and I, but not for my in laws. 

MDE told me I needed to purchase park admission for them. I bought all of our party tickets at the same time.. I haven't received the hard copy tickets in the mail yet, but they are all showing in MDE. Is it because they aren't on our POFQ reservation? Should I be worried about their tickets not working??


----------



## hiroMYhero

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> So my window for the party opened this morning and I could make FP+ for my husband and I, but not for my in laws.
> 
> MDE told me I needed to purchase park admission for them. I bought all of our party tickets at the same time.. I haven't received the hard copy tickets in the mail yet, but they are all showing in MDE. Is it because they aren't on our POFQ reservation? Should I be worried about their tickets not working??


Because they aren’t on the reservation, you can only book using their Party Tickets at 30 days out for that Party day.

The umbrella-inclusion function doesn’t work for Party tickets.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

A few questions, thanks.
1. If the 60 day fp mark arrives, and the site is down or spotty, is there anything a telephone CM can do to help book the pass?
2. If I have a room only reservation for a Disney resort, and the DVC room I want becomes available, can I switch the reservation without losing my fps? I think I saw somewhere that it could be successfully done.


----------



## Babs1975

Split stay question...I think I know, but want to be sure! Room only stay for 1 night onsite, then room only for night number 2 in different onsite, then offsite for remainder of trip. Will my FP window open 60 days prior to onsite stay number 1 and at that time I'll also be able to book 60+1 and 60+2 days which would be throughout the onsite stays? Then I would wait for the rolling 60 for the offsite stay?

And question#2... if my two onsite stays had a gap of a day in between them, what would happen? If I had a stay onsite from Friday to Saturday, then not onsite for Saturday, then an onsite stay for Sunday to Monday...how would fp work? Would I have to wait for the rolling 60 for the 2nd onsite stay because it's not touching or connected to the first onsite stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Babs1975 said:


> Will my FP window open 60 days prior to onsite stay number 1 and at that time I'll also be able to book 60+1 and 60+2 days which would be throughout the onsite stays? Then I would wait for the rolling 60 for the offsite stay?


Yes



Babs1975 said:


> question#2... if my two onsite stays had a gap of a day in between them, what would happen?


Your FP window will remain open even with the gap.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

hiroMYhero said:


> Because they aren’t on the reservation, you can only book using their Party Tickets at 30 days out for that Party day.
> 
> The umbrella-inclusion function doesn’t work for Party tickets.



Ahhh okay. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Cinderella94

I’ll try to make this as clear and conceise as possible:

Room-only reservation is booked from March 6-12 for mom, grandma and aunt. Mom is an AP holder so her tickets are done. Grandma is going to buy 6-day tickets, to go into the parks on the 6th through 11th.  Aunt is going to buy 5 day tickets, and go into the parks on the 7th through 11th. (She will too arrive to the resort on the 6th, but late in the day). I know that 60 day window for mom and grandma opens on Sat. Jan. 5. Is it the same for my aunt, too?


----------



## Rileygirl

mesaboy2 said:


> *Availability*
> 
> *The vast majority of the 63 FP attractions at WDW have FPs available as late as day-of.*
> 
> Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program, who have access to FPs at 90 days in advance, can assume wide availability for all attractions.
> 
> - *Attractions listed here are the most difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect limited availability even at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests are unlikely to get much availability (if at all) at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance may require frequent monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are most unlikely, but possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom)
> Frozen Ever After (Epcot)
> Avatar Flight Of Passage (Animal Kingdom)
> - *Attractions listed here can be difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect good availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect limited availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance will likely require regular monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Magic Kingdom)
> Peter Pan's Flight (Magic Kingdom)
> Space Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> Splash Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Epcot)
> Soarin' (Epcot)
> Test Track (Epcot)
> Toy Story Mania (Hollywood Studios)
> Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios)
> Navi River Journey (Animal Kingdom)
> Rivers of Light (Animal Kingdom)
> - *All other attractions are relatively easy to get.*  Onsite guests can expect wide availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect good availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days is likely, but availability may be limited.  Same-day FPs are likely, but may require frequent monitoring via MDX.
> 
> - Success at getting FPs depends primarily on two factors:  the size of the group and how often one is willing to “refresh” the available FP list for that attraction.  *Constant refreshing, patience, and persistence can result in getting even the most difficult FPs as late as day-of.*
> 
> - The MDX system can be used to check availability at any park, even if FPs are selected for a different park that day.  However, *guests are advised to be careful not to confirm any selections offered*, or existing FPs will be affected.  See the FP FAQ Addendum for more information.
> 
> - In general, *day-of FP availability for most headliners--particularly outside of Magic Kingdom—is typically low* and approaches nonexistent as choices for 4th FPs since several hours must pass until guests are eligible for 4th FPs.
> 
> - *There is little evidence that different “pools” of FPs are maintained for different booking windows.*  In other words, the full slate of FPs available for any particular attraction is released at one time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.
> 
> - *If maximum choice and times of FPs is desired, then reserving them at the earliest opportunity is highly recommended.*


Wow

This is such a nice summary of FP+, I so appreciate the amount of work and effort it took to not only write it, but organize it with quick links, and keep it so updated. (Actually nice is a complete understatement, but I don't want to gush! I know how much work a post/thread like this is to make and keep current)

I see that you have updated the overall post with the new toy story land, but wondered if you should include slinkydog under hardest FP to acquire under your availability link.

Thanks again!
Al


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cinderella94 said:


> Is it the same for my aunt, too?


Yes. Window is based on the check-in date - the system has no idea who will enter the park on any of the open dates.


----------



## Cinderella94

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Window is based on the check-in date - the system has no idea who will enter the park on any of the open dates.


Perfect. Thank you!!


----------



## mcgrawfan

I am pretty experienced with Fastpass, but this is our first time with Toy Story Land. I want to do it first thing in the morning.  Right now I have a Fastpass for SDD for 4:35.  May or may not be able to refresh it to get earlier in the day.  Should I just scrap this one and get Alien Saucers and just get to SDD first thing and stand in the line??  I hate to waste a Fastpass if I dont have to. 

Opinions PLEASE!


----------



## mesaboy2

Rileygirl said:


> I see that you have updated the overall post with the new toy story land, but wondered if you should include slinkydog under hardest FP to acquire under your availability link.



Done.


----------



## coley444

I'm doing some prelim planning for Apr 2019.

Envisioning a 7 night split stay, starting at Dolphin first 3 nights and moving to Poly 4 nights. I'm considering two different options below. 

1) I can buy tickets separately and do Room-Only bookings. If I do that, I can book FP+ for my entire stay at 60 days before my Dolphin check in.

2) If I book the Poly through a travel agency package, I can get a free water park visit on my tickets. So as an alternative to Option 1, I could book Dolphin as Room-Only booking. Then I could book Poly as room + tickets for the whole stay. If I do that however, I can't prebook fastpass for the first part of my trip while at the Dolphin because I can only start booking FP+ 60 days before the Poly stay. I could book fastpasses for the Poly portion of the trip like usual. Then once at WDW I have to go to guest services to activate my tickets on upcoming Poly reservation for my earlier Dolphin portion of the trip. Then I could book FP+ once the tickets are activated. Essentially with this option I can't book FP+ for the Dolphin part of my trip until at WDW. (With the dates I'm looking at, I can't place the Dolphin after the Poly because it's showing as sold out. So the Dolphin has to come first.)

Can someone confirm my thinking is correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

coley444 said:


> I'm doing some prelim planning for Apr 2019.
> 
> Envisioning a 7 night split stay, starting at Dolphin first 3 nights and moving to Poly 4 nights. I'm considering two different options below.
> 
> 1) I can buy tickets separately and do Room-Only bookings. If I do that, I can book FP+ for my entire stay at 60 days before my Dolphin check in.
> 
> 2) If I book the Poly through a travel agency package, I can get a free water park visit on my tickets. So as an alternative to Option 1, I could book Dolphin as Room-Only booking. Then I could book Poly as room + tickets for the whole stay. If I do that however, I can't prebook fastpass for the first part of my trip while at the Dolphin because I can only start booking FP+ 60 days before the Poly stay. I could book fastpasses for the Poly portion of the trip like usual. Then once at WDW I have to go to guest services to activate my tickets on upcoming Poly reservation for my earlier Dolphin portion of the trip. Then I could book FP+ once the tickets are activated. Essentially with this option I can't book FP+ for the Dolphin part of my trip until at WDW. (With the dates I'm looking at, I can't place the Dolphin after the Poly because it's showing as sold out. So the Dolphin has to come first.)
> 
> Can someone confirm my thinking is correct?



Sounds about right.


----------



## coley444

thanks, @mesaboy2 !


----------



## jlundeen

coley444 said:


> I'm doing some prelim planning for Apr 2019.
> 
> ...
> . *If I do that however, I can't prebook fastpass for the first part of my trip while at the Dolphin because I can only start booking FP+ 60 days before the Poly stay.* I could book fastpasses for the Poly portion of the trip like usual. Then once at WDW I have to go to guest services to activate my tickets on upcoming Poly reservation for my earlier Dolphin portion of the trip. Then I could book FP+ once the tickets are activated. Essentially with this option I can't book FP+ for the Dolphin part of my trip until at WDW. (With the dates I'm looking at, I can't place the Dolphin after the Poly because it's showing as sold out. So the Dolphin has to come first.)
> ...





mesaboy2 said:


> Sounds about right.


I don't understand why you can't book the Dolphin portion FP at 60 days with a Room Only as long as you have separately purchased tickets....  What am I missing?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jlundeen said:


> I don't understand why you can't book the Dolphin portion FP at 60 days with a Room Only as long as you have separately purchased tickets....  What am I missing?


You’re missing the ‘package’ for Stay#2 - it prohibits booking for days prior to actual check-in at Poly.


----------



## jlundeen

hiroMYhero said:


> You’re missing the ‘package’ for Stay#2 - it prohibits booking for days prior to actual check-in at Poly.


Ah, OK... as always you are a fountain of knowledge... thank you, HiroMYhero!


----------



## djpooh74

Hello everyone!
We're going to WDW 10/28-11/8. We have 7-day park hoppers. Unfortunately, we have 4-split stays because of resort availabilty during this busy season, staying in SSR & Best Western in Disney Springs area.  My FP+60 day window opened yesterday, but could only book until 11/3. I plan to go to the parks on:
10/29
1030 MNSSHP tix
10/31
11/3, 4, 5, 6, 7
MDX will not let me book beyond 11/3. 

Thank You!


----------



## hiroMYhero

djpooh74 said:


> Hello everyone!
> We're going to WDW 10/28-11/8. We have 7-day park hoppers. Unfortunately, we have 4-split stays because of resort availabilty during this busy season, staying in SSR & Best Western in Disney Springs area.  My FP+60 day window opened yesterday, but could only book until 11/3. I plan to go to the parks on:
> 10/29
> 1030 MNSSHP tix
> 10/31
> 11/3, 4, 5, 6, 7
> MDX will not let me book beyond 11/3.
> 
> Thank You!


Cancel your MNSSHP FPs and see if that allows the other days to open.

What are your 4 stays and which dates?


----------



## djpooh74

hiroMYhero said:


> Cancel your MNSSHP FPs and see if that allows the other days to open.
> 
> What are your 4 stays and which dates?


We are DVC owners
1st 10/28-11/1 SSR
2nd 11/1-11/3 SSR
3rd 11/3-11/5 Best Western Disney Springs
4th 11/5-11/8 SSR
I still have a waitlist for the entire stay at SSR, but my chances looks slim.
I only have one FP+ on 10/30 before MNSSHP. We were hoping to take advantage of the 2pm early entry for DVC owners.
Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

djpooh74 said:


> We are DVC owners
> 1st 10/28-11/1 SSR
> 2nd 11/1-11/3 SSR
> 3rd 11/3-11/5 Best Western Disney Springs
> 4th 11/5-11/8 SSR
> I still have a waitlist for the entire stay at SSR, but my chances looks slim.
> I only have one FP+ on 10/30 before MNSSHP. We were hoping to take advantage of the 2pm early entry for DVC owners.
> Thanks


It’s your Best Western stay that isn’t registering. Call Disney with the BW Confirmation number that you have and have them add it on.


----------



## disneyfan123

Having issues with my split stay as well. I'm booked at the Boardwalk for 10/28-11/1 (DVC rental), and I have a house rental for 11/1-11/8. I was able to book fastpasses from the 28th through Nov.1, but I can't book anything after. Am I missing something, or will I not be able to book fastpasses after Nov.1 until 30 days prior?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneyfan123 said:


> Having issues with my split stay as well. I'm booked at the Boardwalk for 10/28-11/1 (DVC rental), and I have a house rental for 11/1-11/8. I was able to book fastpasses from the 28th through Nov.1, but I can't book anything after. Am I missing something, or will I not be able to book fastpasses after Nov.1 until 30 days prior?


You’ll be able to book for each offsite park day 60 days out from each day.

Your FP window rolls once it is 60-days out from an offsite date. See the Split Stay section of this FAQ thread.


----------



## disneyfan123

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be able to book for each offsite park day 60 days out from each day.
> 
> Your FP window rolls once it is 60-days out from an offsite date. See the Split Stay section of this FAQ thread.



Thanks...I think I misunderstood the FAQ but I get it now.


----------



## magyargirl

Our Fastpass booking window just opened up this morning and I wasn't able to get all the times but I was able to get pretty much every attraction and ride that we wanted booked throughout our 11-day trip. Because my daughter is not a huge fan of Frozen I didn't book fastpasses for Frozen Ever After but I really do want to see it and my husband does as well. My question is how hard would it be to get to Frozen Ever After at rope drop to Epcot? I'm listing all of our fastpasses to get some feedback regarding the fastpasses we have booked in relation to location in the park. This will only be our second trip to Disney and I don't remember the layout of the parks and I threw away my maps from last year for some odd reason. I know that it's a lot that we crammed into 11 days altogether one of the days being a water park day but we are die-hards and we can do it! LOL! I really appreciate the feedback!

10/31-MK   Big Thunder Mountain  10:20 a.m.
                     Splash Mountain            11:40 a.m.
                     Seven Dwarf Mine          3:20 p.m.
                     Attending Mickey's not-so-scary Halloween Party!

11/1-HS     Toy Story Mania              9:40 a.m.
                    Tower of Terror               11:50 a.m.
                    Muppets 3D.                    3:05 p.m.

11/2-AK.    Kilimanjaro Safari.          9:35 a.m.
                    Kali River Rapids.            11:30 a.m.
                    Flight of Passage.           4:05 p.m.

11/3-HS.    Rock N' roller coaster.    10:40 a.m.
                    Tower of Terror.               11:45 a.m.
                     Slinky Dog Dash.             3:45 p.m.

11/4-EP.      Test track.                        9:40 a.m.
                     Mission space.               10:45 a.m.
                     Spaceship earth.            12:00 p.m.

11/5-AK.     Flight of Passage.           9:45 a.m.
                     Expedition Everest.         10:50 a.m.
                     Kali River Rapids.            12:20 p.m.

11/6 **** Typhoon Lagoon water park day ****

11/7-HS.     Toy Story Mania             10:15 a.m. 
                     Muppets 3D.                    11:20 a.m.
                     Indiana Jones.                 12:45 p.m. with Show starting at 1:15 p.m.

11/8-MK.    Big Thunder Mountain.    9:05 a.m.
                     Splash Mountain.             11:25 a.m.
                     Seven Dwarf Mine.           1:05 p.m.
                     Attending Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party!

11/9-AK.     Kilimanjaro Safari.            9:00 a.m.
                     Flight of Passage.            10:40 a.m.
                     Expedition Everest.          12:35 p.m.

11/10-MK.  Seven Dwarf Mine.           9:35 a.m.
                     Space Mountain.              11:35 a.m.
                     Big Thunder Mountain.    3:15 p.m.

So there is the list. One of the reasons we are going back to the parks more than once or twice is because my daughter and I are going to be there for the first 3 days just the two of us and then my husband is flying out that Friday night late and will join us so starting Saturday it'll be the three of us at the parks. We're not big into meet and greets and I figured that some of the other rides that we kind of want to do we could maybe get into towards the evening or during the parties that we are attending  without having to use fastpasses or maybe booking them later in the day. Sorry for the really long post!


----------



## mom23boyz

I have three FastPass reservations for Monday, Oct. 15th.  I wasn't able to get FoP.  I want to keep checking to see if I can grab one, but because I already have three, it won't even let me look.  Must I first drop one of them for the very slim chance I can pick up FoP?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom23boyz said:


> I have three FastPass reservations for Monday, Oct. 15th.  I wasn't able to get FoP.  I want to keep checking to see if I can grab one, but because I already have three, it won't even let me look.  Must I first drop one of them for the very slim chance I can pick up FoP?



Assuming your FPs are in AK that day, you will have to modify your Navi River Journey FP to see if FOP is available.


----------



## Amy11401

mom23boyz said:


> I have three FastPass reservations for Monday, Oct. 15th.  I wasn't able to get FoP.  I want to keep checking to see if I can grab one, but because I already have three, it won't even let me look.  Must I first drop one of them for the very slim chance I can pick up FoP?


Do you have a NRJ fast pass?  If you do, click modify and it will show you if there would be any FOP fast passes.  If you don't  have a NRJ fast pass you could  click on any fast pass and click modify and see if FOP has any fast passes.  I am going the same  day and we also could  not  get  FoP.  I have looked  some but I think we are going  to  end up riding it at the end of the night when we are there on Tuesday.


----------



## terrybsw

Is there any way to get a FoP fast pass.  I have been trying since my 60day window opened,  same with 7DMT.  Any tips?


----------



## mesaboy2

terrybsw said:


> Is there any way to get a FoP fast pass.  I have been trying since my 60day window opened,  same with 7DMT.  Any tips?





mesaboy2 said:


> - Success at getting FPs depends primarily on two factors: the size of the group and how often one is willing to “refresh” the available FP list for that attraction. *Constant refreshing, patience, and persistence can result in getting even the most difficult FPs as late as day-of.*


----------



## magyargirl

Have u checked for everyday of your trip? I was able to get it right at 60 days. But I dont believe it was available everyday. I worked our park days based on what I was able to book our fastpasses for.


----------



## Lalalyn

I have a split stay:  RO at Beach Club followed (immediately) by a stay at VGF using rented DVC points. 

Will I be able to book for all days starting at 60 days before my check-in date at Beach Club? (Wasn’t sure if the rented DVC stay is considered RO from the FAQs). 

Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lalalyn said:


> Will I be able to book for all days starting at 60 days before my check-in date at Beach Club?


Yes as long as your tickets or AP were purchased separately and not in a package.


----------



## tlmadden73

I'd like to share here the success of a strategy Hiro said would work (in another thread) (for those who may not know it).

I was able to book my Fast Passes for three of my park days Nov. 11-13 (4 days early) by having my cousin's family book them for me with their account since several of our days crossover.

The prerequisites:
1) My cousin's family's FP window opened up today as they are going from Nov. 6-13.
2) My entire party is in their friends/family list
3) I have standalone tickets (not a package) for my entire party.

They were able to select one of their party (my cousin), plus all of my party to book a FP for any day during their stay.
They picked Monday at Animal Kingdom (for example). They already have Fast Passes at MK that day.

The system would say that my cousin already has the maximum Fast Passes for that day and should remove them. She removed herself .. and am able to hit "NEXT" and continue booking Fast Passes for my party for any days we cross over .. despite us checking in 4 days later than they are.
When my FP+ window opens on  Tuesday, I will be able to book the final park days of my trip (11/15 and 11/16).

This strategy secured me a 9:30 AM FOP FP for my Animal Kingdom day . because I am making it 60+6 days in advance as opposed to 60+2 days in advance. I feared not being able to get a FOP FP until later in the day, which just wouldn't be convenient as we have a 2yo on the trip.

A great strategy to help families plan together that may be arriving at different times, though it doesn't work if party #2 has a package with tickets.

Yes, you could argue it is a bug in the system, but I am just sharing what the system allows.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If we are staying onsite for 7 nights but only doing the parks for two days, should we try for fp+ towards the end of our stay for the hard to get rides?


----------



## mesaboy2

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If we are staying onsite for 7 nights but only doing the parks for two days, *should we try for fp+ towards the end of our stay for the hard to get rides?*



That’s a sound approach.


----------



## mesaboy2

tlmadden73 said:


> Yes, you could argue it is a bug in the system, but I am just sharing what the system allows.



I think parties arriving on different dates is a very common occurrence and I will give Disney MDX rare props for thinking ahead for situations like this.


----------



## tlmadden73

mesaboy2 said:


> I think parties arriving on different dates is a very common occurrence and I will give Disney MDX rare props for thinking ahead for situations like this.


Well .. considering it only works if the second party has standalone active tickets, it makes me think it really isn't built-in . but maybe just an oversight in the coding . But it is nice. I have another trip potentially in March that will have the same issue. I may be checking in a day before my Sister's family .. the problem is this won't work because they have tickets in a package. So I either wait a day to make my Fast Passes, or just hope we can schedule things at the same time's separately.

Besides .. the other reason I think this isn't on purpose is because it could easily be exploited. I can think of an easy way to exploit this myself simply by having two separate MDE accounts with room reservations that cross over. Heck -- maybe a lot of people do this already and just don't advertise it.
Could be even more sketchy and just charge strangers to be your friends and book Fast Passes early for them.

Anyway .. I just feel, in general that 60-day fast passes .. should just be that .. 60 days. No "bonus" for the length of your stay and getting FPs for a given day many days before others even have a chance. 

It would eliminate "crossover stay" issues and would eliminate the frustration people have when trying to book FPs at the crack of 7:00 AM and there not being availability already. I bet a lot of people don't understand that tons of people had the opportunity to book Fast Passes for that day ahead of them despite them trying at the first available minute they could.

Sure .. it would be a pain to log in every day to make Fast Passes for every your trip .. but at least it would be fair.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

So then, if we have 2 MDE accounts, mine and DD23, linked, but her arrival day is 2 days prior to ours, can she make FPs for all our days, but it has to be her account? (I can't log in and do it since it's her arrival day that is first, even tho we are linked?)
So we would need to have her add ALL of us on her account as friends/family?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> So we would need to have her add ALL of us on her account as friends/family?


If she is linked to your account, you can do the booking for her and your family. But, this only works for your family if your tickets are linked separately - not part of a package.


----------



## JessicaW1234

I did read the Q&A at the beginning of this before posting, but please feel free to redirect me if I missed it.

We are going for a brief, 4 day trip, so not a lot of lead time for FOP & SD. We will have hopper passes.

I was always under the belief that you had to schedule all 3 initial FP in the same park. I had read some posts that seemed to suggest you do not.

Reason I’m asking- if I were to get a late hour FOP FP, what are strategies I could possibly use to use FP in another park beforehand (or are there none?)
Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

JessicaW1234 said:


> I did read the Q&A at the beginning of this before posting, but please feel free to redirect me if I missed it.
> 
> We are going for a brief, 4 day trip, so not a lot of lead time for FOP & SD. We will have hopper passes.
> 
> *I was always under the belief that you had to schedule all 3 initial FP in the same park. I had read some posts that seemed to suggest you do not.*
> 
> Reason I’m asking- if I were to get a late hour FOP FP, what are strategies I could possibly use to use FP in another park beforehand (or are there none?)
> Thanks!



You still must, unless you are making use of the club-level stay trial program for an additional fee.


----------



## DallasQ

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If we are staying onsite for 7 nights but only doing the parks for two days, should we try for fp+ towards the end of our stay for the hard to get rides?


People seem to have good luck doing that


----------



## Gophers

Team need help from the experts......Out fast pass window is tomorrow and I noticed when I go into fast passes it says my tickets are not linked. It's a package and the tickets do  show on MDX. Just wondering is this due to me checking one day earlier and this issue will not be there tomorrow?


----------



## DISFAM4LIFE

Our 60day window opened this morning, jumped on at 0600 central time and made my picks.  This is the first time I did not get all that I planned for.  It appears to me that offering the 60 day window to the good partner hotels has really diminished the perk of staying on site. The first 3 days of the trip, Nov 15-17, no slinky dog, FOP, or Mine Train available. I understand that there are 2 Xmas parties in Magic kingdom the first 2 days so the hours are shorter.  Just seemed like inventory was low already, never experienced this before.
I suggest if you want the new attractions, book later days in your trip for those.  I scored at least one Slinky and one FOP for the beginning of the following week.  I can only imagine what it’s gonna be like when Galaxy Edge and Star wars land opens..then I guess those will be impossible to get and the others will get easier.  
Oh well, now the wait begins...I wish I didn’t love Disney so much, but I do so T minus 60 days until the magic begins.  Good luck to everyone, and a little pixie dust to help with your fastpass picks!


----------



## DISFAM4LIFE

Gophers said:


> Team need help from the experts......Out fast pass window is tomorrow and I noticed when I go into fast passes it says my tickets are not linked. It's a package and the tickets do  show on MDX. Just wondering is this due to me checking one day earlier and this issue will not be there tomorrow?


My account said that this morning as well, until I could make my fastpass picks. I booked trip and tickets online and knew they were linked.  You can check your Mydisneyexperience app, if your resort stay and tickets are there and you have all your guests listed, you will be good to go when your window opens.  Good luck!


----------



## Gophers

DISFAM4LIFE said:


> My account said that this morning as well, until I could make my fastpass picks. I booked trip and tickets online and knew they were linked.  You can check your Mydisneyexperience app, if your resort stay and tickets are there and you have all your guests listed, you will be good to go when your window opens.  Good luck!


Thanks for the feedback. My daughter had no problems so I'm hoping everything will be fine.


----------



## acpalmer

Question about the 7 day limit with APs.  We have an onsite stay in October for 4 days--FP for all 4 days were booked at the 60 day window.  We also have an onsite stay in November for 5 days and the 60 day window for that opens later this week.  Am I correct that I can only book FP for 3 of those days in November because that will put us at the 7 limit?  Or does the system up the limit due to the "length of stay" part that allows AP to have more than 7 days booked if the stay is more than 7 days?  I'm assuming that the system doesn't see it that way because that "length" is over two separate reservations, but just want to know before I go in this week to book FP for the November trip.

And another AP related question.  Our November stay is with friends who have APs, but those will expire prior to the end of the vacation.  They have purchased separate (non-package) two day hoppers to finish out the remainder of the vacation and already have those linked to themselves in MDE.  (I know, it's possible this is not the most cost effective thing to do, but they aren't planning to renew the APs because they won't be back again within a year, so for right now, they believe this is the cheapest way to do it--anyway, that's not my question.)  Can they book FP for their entire stay since between the AP and the two-day tickets they do, in fact, have admission for the full 5 days?  Or will this confuse the system?  Any tricks about booking this that they should know in order to make it work?  They aren't trying to game the system or cheat, they have five days worth of tickets, it's just that the first three days will be on the AP and the next two will be on regular tickets.

Thanks for any help on this!


----------



## Cluelyss

acpalmer said:


> Question about the 7 day limit with APs.  We have an onsite stay in October for 4 days--FP for all 4 days were booked at the 60 day window.  We also have an onsite stay in November for 5 days and the 60 day window for that opens later this week.  Am I correct that I can only book FP for 3 of those days in November because that will put us at the 7 limit?  Or does the system up the limit due to the "length of stay" part that allows AP to have more than 7 days booked if the stay is more than 7 days?  I'm assuming that the system doesn't see it that way because that "length" is over two separate reservations, but just want to know before I go in this week to book FP for the November trip.
> 
> And another AP related question.  Our November stay is with friends who have APs, but those will expire prior to the end of the vacation.  They have purchased separate (non-package) two day hoppers to finish out the remainder of the vacation and already have those linked to themselves in MDE.  (I know, it's possible this is not the most cost effective thing to do, but they aren't planning to renew the APs because they won't be back again within a year, so for right now, they believe this is the cheapest way to do it--anyway, that's not my question.)  Can they book FP for their entire stay since between the AP and the two-day tickets they do, in fact, have admission for the full 5 days?  Or will this confuse the system?  Any tricks about booking this that they should know in order to make it work?  They aren't trying to game the system or cheat, they have five days worth of tickets, it's just that the first three days will be on the AP and the next two will be on regular tickets.
> 
> Thanks for any help on this!


Since both of your stays are onsite, the 7 day limit does not apply. 

Your friends should be just fine as they’ll have sufficient ticket media for the # of days they want to book.


----------



## acpalmer

Cluelyss said:


> Since both of your stays are onsite, the 7 day limit does not apply.
> 
> Your friends should be just fine as they’ll have sufficient ticket media for the # of days they want to book.



Thank you!!


----------



## pmdeve

Is anyone else having problems with fast passes?  We are here now and I added fp  for 5  at the 60 day mark   Today MDE is only showing up for 2. Also, I wanted to add more fast passes and when I open up fast passes on the iPhone it says, “please try again   Sorry there is a problem, loading the requested information.  “.   Any suggestions how to correct the numbers and how I can add more   Thanks


----------



## lacy1101

Forgive me if the answer to this question is at the beginning of the thread . . . I did a quick perusal and did not see it.  Are you still required to initially book 3 fastpasses as in the early days of FP+, or can you only book 2?


----------



## SaintsManiac

lacy1101 said:


> Forgive me if the answer to this question is at the beginning of the thread . . . I did a quick perusal and did not see it.  Are you still required to initially book 3 fastpasses as in the early days of FP+, or can you only book 2?




You can pre-book 2 if you want to. Are you hopping to a 2nd park?


----------



## disneydenisel

We haven't visited WDW in a few years, and this morning at 4:00 AM Pacific was our window to try booking FP+.  Has it been a common occurrence for the entire system to get bogged down and for it to say from 4:02-4:46 that all FP distribution was concluded at all parks, or give error messages, or the page where Olaf's head is not attached to his body?  This was extremely frustrating.  I ended up staying up for 2 hours to get random FPs on days that I didn't necessarily want to be in that particular park, for attractions that I didn't actually want for the times they were available.  Is this pretty normal for holiday (Thanksgiving) weeks?


----------



## Cluelyss

pmdeve said:


> Is anyone else having problems with fast passes?  We are here now and I added fp  for 5  at the 60 day mark   Today MDE is only showing up for 2. Also, I wanted to add more fast passes and when I open up fast passes on the iPhone it says, “please try again   Sorry there is a problem, loading the requested information.  “.   Any suggestions how to correct the numbers and how I can add more   Thanks





disneydenisel said:


> We haven't visited WDW in a few years, and this morning at 4:00 AM Pacific was our window to try booking FP+.  Has it been a common occurrence for the entire system to get bogged down and for it to say from 4:02-4:46 that all FP distribution was concluded at all parks, or give error messages, or the page where Olaf's head is not attached to his body?  This was extremely frustrating.  I ended up staying up for 2 hours to get random FPs on days that I didn't necessarily want to be in that particular park, for attractions that I didn't actually want for the times they were available.  Is this pretty normal for holiday (Thanksgiving) weeks?



MDE has been experiencing system wide issues for about a week. All I can recommend is to keep trying. And the website seems to be working better than the app.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Quick question, I just want to make sure I have the most up to date info, as I feel like the rules have changed recently 

I’ve got a member of my party that might leave the park early.  Can she leave us her band to use a FP that we haven’t done yet?  

It was my understanding that as long as the ticket or band was used for entry at the park, the FPs could be used.  Is that still the case?


----------



## acpalmer

Cluelyss said:


> Since both of your stays are onsite, the 7 day limit does not apply.
> 
> Your friends should be just fine as they’ll have sufficient ticket media for the # of days they want to book.



So it did work just as we hoped for our friends, but it did enforce the 7 day limit on us, so we could not book FP for the last 2 days of our November stay.  Not sure if this is due to the "system problems" that they've been having or if it is supposed to work this way.  I'll keep trying just in case it is a system problem and it gets fixed.  If not, we'll just add them on a rolling basis as we use in October and get what we get.


----------



## Cluelyss

acpalmer said:


> So it did work just as we hoped for our friends, but it did enforce the 7 day limit on us, so we could not book FP for the last 2 days of our November stay.  Not sure if this is due to the "system problems" that they've been having or if it is supposed to work this way.  I'll keep trying just in case it is a system problem and it gets fixed.  If not, we'll just add them on a rolling basis as we use in October and get what we get.


It’s not supposed to work that way, so I’d give IT a call.


----------



## maybethisyear

I wasn’t sure how to word this question briefly in order to search for an answer.

We are headed to Disney for the first time, arriving on 12/8. Our plan is to go straight to Epcot. We will take our time just exploring world showcase then watching illuminations. 

I plan to get FP for frozen around 1pm. Would it make sense to sign up for two random tier 2 rides for the morning (before we even get there), so that after frozen we can get illuminations FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

maybethisyear said:


> I plan to get FP for frozen around 1pm. Would it make sense to sign up for two random tier 2 rides for the morning (before we even get there), so that after frozen we can get illuminations FP?


Yes, see the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for tips.


----------



## TooBoyz4us

I am so confused. I know that I booked FPs 5 years ago, why does it seem so different now?
Could someone tell me exactly what I should be seeing, and where, to ensure that I am all set to make FP+s next week?

We are simply a party of two......and under "Create a FastPass+ Party" in MDX, we are both check marked, then I continue to see the "NOT SO FAST" page. We both have tickets booked, but when I click on Link, it says we are already linked.
Is this all correct? Do I need to do anything else before FP+ day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TooBoyz4us said:


> I am so confused. I know that I booked FPs 5 years ago, why does it seem so different now?
> Could someone tell me exactly what I should be seeing, and where, to ensure that I am all set to make FP+s next week?
> 
> We are simply a party of two......and under "Create a FastPass+ Party" in MDX, we are both check marked, then I continue to see the "NOT SO FAST" page. We both have tickets booked, but when I click on Link, it says we are already linked.
> Is this all correct? Do I need to do anything else before FP+ day?


If you booked a package - room + tickets - you’ll be able to book your FPs when your FP booking window opens at exactly 7:00a ET 60 days before check-in.

You can’t practice booking anything when you have a linked package.


----------



## TooBoyz4us

hiroMYhero said:


> If you booked a package - room + tickets - you’ll be able to book your FPs when your FP booking window opens at exactly 7:00a ET 60 days before check-in.
> 
> You can’t practice booking anything when you have a linked package.



I didn't want to practice booking.Just want to make sure I am all set to book when I can ;-)


----------



## hiroMYhero

TooBoyz4us said:


> I didn't want to practice booking.Just want to make sure I am all set to book when I can ;-)


Either way, if you have a package, that’s why you see that Warning.


----------



## Sakina

I love these tips


----------



## TooBoyz4us

hiroMYhero said:


> Either way, if you have a package, that’s why you see that Warning.



Thank-you *hiroMYhero *!


----------



## bluecastle

My FP day was today and I was on my computer, ipad, and phone at just before 7am. Made the FPs on my computer, mostly because it was easier for me to see and navigate , but kept checking on my iPad to see if they were appearing there also. Everything went smoothly, not one headless Olaf, not one error message. Yay! As far as what I got, this is a short trip during Thanksgiving week with just me and my adult daughter, and we decided ahead of time to skip SDD and FoP this visit. We will save all coasters for when our spouses go with us on our next trip in a few years. Just wanted to report that the IT problems appear to be fixed, for now, at least until the next " improvement!"


----------



## tzolkin

Trying to figure out when I will be able to book FP for my entire group. Here’s the scenario.

1 Night- 1br villa (3 people-my parents  will be staying but I’m included on the reservation so I have access to all our planning)

3 Nights- 2 rooms (7 people- parents plus my family of 5)

4 Nights- 2br villa (7 people)

My question is whether I can book FPs for my entire family (all 7) when the first stay’s booking window opens or if I need to wait the extra day until we are all listed on a reservation.  (Everyone is “friends and family” in MDE)

Someone else asked a similar question in another thread but the answers were conflicting.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tzolkin said:


> My question is whether I can book FPs for my entire family (all 7) when the first stay’s booking window opens or if I need to wait the extra day until we are all listed on a reservation. (Everyone is “friends and family” in MDE)


The answer is dependent upon whether or not any later arrivals have booked packages rather than separate tickets and room-only. 

The type of rooms aren’t of concern - it’s the manner in which everyone has tickets.


----------



## tzolkin

hiroMYhero said:


> The answer is dependent upon whether or not any later arrivals have booked packages rather than separate tickets and room-only.
> 
> The type of rooms aren’t of concern - it’s the manner in which everyone has tickets.



We will be buying tickets separately.  My parents are likely renewing their APs.

The rooms were all booked with their DVC points.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tzolkin said:


> We will be buying tickets separately.  My parents are likely renewing their APs.
> 
> The rooms were all booked with their DVC points.


Then FPs can be booked for the complete group when the initial window opens. This info has never changed when separately linked tickets are involved.


----------



## tzolkin

hiroMYhero said:


> Then FPs can be booked for the complete group when the initial window opens. This info has never changed when separately linked tickets are involved.



Thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## King Dominic

We have a room booked for 11/24 at an all star(getting in late and just need beds to sleep) and then 11/25-30 at OKW. I can book FP+ from 60 days out from 11/24, correct? Tickets are attached to the 11/24 reservation


----------



## Cluelyss

King Dominic said:


> We have a room booked for 11/24 at an all star(getting in late and just need beds to sleep) and then 11/25-30 at OKW. I can book FP+ from 60 days out from 11/24, correct? Tickets are attached to the 11/24 reservation


Correct


----------



## Skippyboo

Weird thing happened this morning. Currently at WDW now through Saturday so I have FP for each day.  Have a trip booked Friday to Monday after Thanksgiving. My 60 day FP window opened this morning. Booked my 3 FP for Friday and Saturday. Went to book Sunday , MDE says I am my FP limit. Seems weird.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Skippyboo said:


> Weird thing happened this morning. Currently at WDW now through Saturday so I have FP for each day.  Have a trip booked Friday to Monday after Thanksgiving. My 60 day FP window opened this morning. Booked my 3 FP for Friday and Saturday. Went to book Sunday , MDE says I am my FP limit. Seems weird.


If you have an AP, call the AP Help Desk and they can assist with the rest of your park days.

They’ve been assisting APs who have lengthy stays at DSprings Hotels.


----------



## ajwilhorn

Have a Nov. 24-30 trip coming up. Window just opened a little but it and when I went to book, I got the message stating FP+ has concluded for the following parks. That way for the whole week. Can't believe Fast passes are completely sold out for the entire week. Is this an IT glich? Can you make FP+ over the phone?


----------



## Disbabe

Having the exact same issue for the same dates! I think there is a problem, so will keep trying


----------



## Hope Soda

From what I've been reading, this is completely normal behavior for MDE recently. I am also suffering through this at the moment, as well as decapitated Olafs.


----------



## Huff

Same problem as others.  At my 60 day this morning.  Says FP+ has concluded for all parks for all of my dates.  Cleared caches, different browsers etc. and finally got thru once.  Showed a few available times.  Selected show more times and got Olaf saying Opps, can't put everything together.  

Tried calling but it says expected wait 2 1/2 hours.  So what happens now?  By the time I do get thru there will be nothing left for popular attractions??


----------



## Hope Soda

I'm 40 weeks and a day pregnant. I'm hoping to get fastpasses and THEN have the baby, but Disney's IT is trying to ruin that plan.


----------



## King Dominic

ajwilhorn said:


> Have a Nov. 24-30 trip coming up. Window just opened a little but it and when I went to book, I got the message stating FP+ has concluded for the following parks. That way for the whole week. Can't believe Fast passes are completely sold out for the entire week. Is this an IT glich? Can you make FP+ over the phone?



I encountered this problem a couple times but i just went back, selected a different day and then went back in and it was fine.


----------



## Firepath

I think the FP system is down right now.


----------



## kellzkidz

Definitely glitchy this morning, right at 7 I tried to get my FP, was only able to get one before the site crashed.  Keep trying though, bc I kept refreshing and then logged back in and was able to get my other two passes...now it's back to FP gone for the day, which I doubt on a 3 crowd day.

Keep trying!


----------



## Amy11401

I feel like Tuesdays have been very glitchy


----------



## Gophers

We had the same issues back on the 17th. I actually had all my FPs disappear from MDX after we were done. It was really crazy and caused a lot of stress. Went in this morning just to check a time for one of our FPs and they are all gone again. I’ll wait to see if it corrects itself.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Three of us are going on a trip and we have two separate packages under two MDE accounts.  We are linked and can see each others reservations and tickets.  When our FP day hits can I make FPs for the three of us at the same time my friend is making FPs for us too?  I would be making the FPs for later in the trip while she is doing the first few days.

thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

Huff said:


> So what happens now?  By the time I do get thru there will be nothing left for popular attractions??


Fortunately (or unfortunately) it’s doing this to everyone right  now, so no one is getting through. Just keep refreshing.


----------



## CarolynFH

Hope Soda said:


> I'm 40 weeks and a day pregnant. I'm hoping to get fastpasses and THEN have the baby, but Disney's IT is trying to ruin that plan.





Thank goodness I didn't have food or drink in my mouth when I read your comment!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

In terms of the new ticketing system, for onsite guests, will their window of 60 days now start on the first date range of their tickets selected? Not necessarily the first day of their resort stay? 

If we were trying to get FP+ for hard to get attractions and only going 1 day, should we book our onsite stay so that our pre-selected day of touring is towards the end of our trip (i.e. day 6)?


----------



## mesaboy2

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 1.  In terms of the new ticketing system, for onsite guests, will their window of 60 days now start on the first date range of their tickets selected? Not necessarily the first day of their resort stay?
> 
> 2.  If we were trying to get FP+ for hard to get attractions and only going 1 day, should we book our onsite stay so that our pre-selected day of touring is towards the end of our trip (i.e. day 6)?



1.  I doubt it will change, but I really don’t know.

2.  Always a good plan.


----------



## Winifred0014

Question on early morning FP's. I have a fastpass scheduled at 9:20 for Spaceship Earth, however, that same morning, I have a reservation for breakfast at boma right at 7:30. Realistically how long with it take to enter the park from animal kingdom lodge to epcot with a minnie van? Especially if we were to leave the resort by 8:30. 

Is there a separate line for early FP's like Breakfast reservations? Or just normal entry into the parks?

Sorry for the ignorant questions, I have not been to disney world for over 10 years. First trip back to disney world after a really long time.


----------



## mesaboy2

Winifred0014 said:


> Question on early morning FP's. I have a fastpass scheduled at 9:20 for Spaceship Earth, however, that same morning, I have a reservation for breakfast at boma right at 7:30. Realistically how long with it take to enter the park from animal kingdom lodge to epcot with a minnie van? Especially if we were to leave the resort by 8:30.
> 
> Is there a separate line for early FP's like Breakfast reservations? Or just normal entry into the parks?
> 
> Sorry for the ignorant questions, I have not been to disney world for over 10 years. First trip back to disney world after a really long time.



If you leave AKL at 8:30a you’ll have plenty of time.  There is no early entry for FPs.


----------



## Winifred0014

mesaboy2 said:


> If you leave AKL at 8:30a you’ll have plenty of time.  There is no early entry for FPs.


Thank you for the quick reply! I'll keep both reservations then


----------



## bluecastle

Winifred0014 said:


> Question on early morning FP's. I have a fastpass scheduled at 9:20 for Spaceship Earth, however, that same morning, I have a reservation for breakfast at boma right at 7:30. Realistically how long with it take to enter the park from animal kingdom lodge to epcot with a minnie van? Especially if we were to leave the resort by 8:30.
> 
> Is there a separate line for early FP's like Breakfast reservations? Or just normal entry into the parks?
> 
> Sorry for the ignorant questions, I have not been to disney world for over 10 years. First trip back to disney world after a really long time.


Also, remember your FP is good until 10:20, so you should have plenty of time.


----------



## Pookie9922

Question about FP windows that I can't seem to find the answer. Are they always and only at specific times for each ride? I'm looking at availability on Touring plans and it shows RnR has 10:00, 10:45, 11:00, 11:40, 12:25, etc. And ToT has 10:05, 10:40, 11:00, 11:40, 12:05, etc. 

On day of, when refreshing, are these still the only windows available? Or do they fill in FPs with closer windows? ie windows every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## mesaboy2

Pookie9922 said:


> Question about FP windows that I can't seem to find the answer. Are they always and only at specific times for each ride? I'm looking at availability on Touring plans and it shows RnR has 10:00, 10:45, 11:00, 11:40, 12:25, etc. And ToT has 10:05, 10:40, 11:00, 11:40, 12:05, etc.
> 
> On day of, when refreshing, are these still the only windows available? Or do they fill in FPs with closer windows? ie windows every 10-15 minutes.



For all non-show-type attractions, FPs are offered in 5 minute increments all day long.  Availability for any window is in a constant state of change.


----------



## Floridaglen

Does anybody have any further information on this please?

*Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at *least 14*—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.

My daughter is staying at The Boardwalk for three weeks in November and has an Ultimate Ticket which is valid for three weeks.  She tried to book all her FP’s today and it will only let her book the first 14 days of her stay.  She’s been told that she cannot book the last seven until she’s used her first days FP and then each day after that!  I find that extremely unfair.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Floridaglen said:


> Does anybody have any further information on this please?
> 
> *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at *least 14*—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.
> 
> My daughter is staying at The Boardwalk for three weeks in November and has an Ultimate Ticket which is valid for three weeks.  She tried to book all her FP’s today and it will only let her book the first 14 days of her stay.  She’s been told that she cannot book the last seven until she’s used her first days FP and then each day after that!  I find that extremely unfair.


Have her book her remaining FPs each upcoming day.

The open window rolls forward each day for those with super long stays.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of this forum page.


----------



## Floridaglen

hiroMYhero said:


> Have her book her remaining FPs each upcoming day.
> 
> The open window rolls forward each day for those with super long stays.
> 
> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky at the top of this forum page.


 
Thank you so much, I’ve let her know and she’s going to try to book the next FP tomorrow.  If it works Disney need to retrain their staff!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Floridaglen said:


> Thank you so much, I’ve let her know and she’s going to try to book the next FP tomorrow.  If it works Disney need to retrain their staff!


Every U.K. and Australian guest have had the same complaint. It was thanks to guests from the U.K. that the board knows it works in this manner.

Please report back on her success.


----------



## dizneeat

hiroMYhero said:


> Every U.K. and Australian guests have had the same complaint. It was thanks to guests from the U.K. that the board knows it works in this manner.
> 
> Please report back on her success.



*Not the original poster, but we stayed on property for 25 days this last summer and I was able to get FP for every single day (Passholder - living in Austria) - got the first 14 days on day 60 and it rolled forward one day at a time every day. Took some time to get the other 11 days but no other problem.*


----------



## hiroMYhero

dizneeat said:


> *Not the original poster, but we stayed on property for 25 days this last summer and I was able to get FP for every single day (Passholder - living in Austria) - got the first 14 days on day 60 and it rolled forward one day at a time every day. Took some time to get the other 11 days but no other problem.*


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chelseabun76

My mom, son, and myself have 8 day tickets with our room/ticket package.  I have already booked our fp’s for our stay Nov 8-17.  My aunt just decided to join us for 5 days on the last half of our trip and has purchased a 5 day ticket.  I have her linked to my account and I can see her ticket.  I won’t be adding her to our room until we check in (as I was told by the lady I got on the phone) or else she said it will automatically add on another set of the 8 day tickets.  

I have not linked her ticket yet, as I’m petrified it will mess up my fp’s.  I’ve never had to link anyone to my account before!!  If I link her ticket, Can I make her fp’s for her 5 days without messing ours up??  Or what do I do from here??


----------



## hiroMYhero

chelseabun76 said:


> My mom, son, and myself have 8 day tickets with our room/ticket package.  I have already booked our fp’s for our stay Nov 8-17.  My aunt just decided to join us for 5 days on the last half of our trip and has purchased a 5 day ticket.  I have her linked to my account and I can see her ticket.  I won’t be adding her to our room until we check in (as I was told by the lady I got on the phone) or else she said it will automatically add on another set of the 8 day tickets.
> 
> I have not linked her ticket yet, as I’m petrified it will mess up my fp’s.  I’ve never had to link anyone to my account before!!  If I link her ticket, Can I make her fp’s for her 5 days without messing ours up??  Or what do I do from here??


It can’t mess up your FPs because it’s a ticket that doesn’t have any FPs linked to it.

Just link it and check if you can find any FPs only for her that overlap your FP times.


----------



## Suzy85336

If I am really slacking, and do not buy my ticket until day of at the gate, do I still get 3 fast passes right off the bat? Or to get the 3 do I need to book them ahead of time, and if so, what is the cutoff for getting 3?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Suzy85336 said:


> If I am really slacking, and do not buy my ticket until day of at the gate, do I still get 3 fast passes right off the bat? Or to get the 3 do I need to book them ahead of time, and if so, what is the cutoff for getting 3?


You get 3 as soon as you link your ticket.


----------



## Floridaglen

hiroMYhero said:


> Every U.K. and Australian guest have had the same complaint. It was thanks to guests from the U.K. that the board knows it works in this manner.
> 
> Please report back on her success.



It worked!  She has been able to book her next FP and will do so each day now until all the remaining FP’s are booked. This forum is brilliant, thank you so much for your help


----------



## hiroMYhero

Floridaglen said:


> It worked!  She has been able to book her next FP and will do so each day now until all the remaining FP’s are booked. This forum is brilliant, thank you so much for your help


, and you’re very welcome!!

Hope she gets every choice Attraction FP!


----------



## hayesdvc

I am sure the answer to my question is in this thread somewhere, but I just can't locate it.

If I am at AK,HS, or Epcot where tiers are used, if my plans do not take me to the park to later in the day and I only want a tier 1 FP, if I do not use two FP+ made for earlier in the day and then use my tier 1 FP+ when I get to the park, can I make another tier 1 FP immediately after using my first tier 1?  TIA


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

hayesdvc said:


> I am sure the answer to my question is in this thread somewhere, but I just can't locate it.
> 
> If I am at AK,HS, or Epcot where tiers are used, if my plans do not take me to the park to later in the day and I only want a tier 1 FP, if I do not use two FP+ made for earlier in the day and then use my tier 1 FP+ when I get to the park, can I make another tier 1 FP immediately after using my first tier 1?  TIA



In my experience, letting both tier 2’s expire before entering the park is not a reliable way to gain access to booking your 4th FP as a tier 1.  For what it’s worth, letting one tier 2 expire and then tapping in to the second tier 2 has never failed to allow me to book my 4th as a tier 1.  

Just be on the lookout throughout the morning for attractions that are temporarily closed and any resulting “Multiple Experince FP” you might receive.  It’s a long shot, but if one of your tier 2’s converts to a Multiple Experince FP it won’t count toward satisfying tiering requirements.


----------



## hayesdvc

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> In my experience, letting both tier 2’s expire before entering the park is not a reliable way to gain access to booking your 4th FP as a tier 1.  For what it’s worth, letting one tier 2 expire and then tapping in to the second tier 2 has never failed to allow me to book my 4th as a tier 1.
> 
> Just be on the lookout throughout the morning for attractions that are temporarily closed and any resulting “Multiple Experince FP” you might receive.  It’s a long shot, but if one of your tier 2’s converts to a Multiple Experince FP it won’t count toward satisfying tiering requirements.




THANKS !!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

hayesdvc said:


> I am sure the answer to my question is in this thread somewhere, but I just can't locate it.
> 
> If I am at AK,HS, or Epcot where tiers are used, if my plans do not take me to the park to later in the day and I only want a tier 1 FP, if I do not use two FP+ made for earlier in the day and then use my tier 1 FP+ when I get to the park, can I make another tier 1 FP immediately after using my first tier 1?  TIA


As with many things Disney, YMMV, but this has worked for me. Most recently, last December, had 9:00 and 10:00 tier 2 FPs booked in Epcot then TT at 11:00. Never made it to the first 2, and after riding TT was able to book Soarin’.


----------



## eyeontheball

Another question.... I’ve read the faq but want to be sure I understand it correctly. We are planning a trip May 2019. We are planning two nights onsite followed by 4 nights offsite. So I was looking at the room/ticket packages and doing a 2 night stay with 6 day park tickets. When my 60 day window opens up can I book fast passes for all 6 days or just for the first 2 days? Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## hiroMYhero

eyeontheball said:


> Another question.... I’ve read the faq but want to be sure I understand it correctly. We are planning a trip May 2019. We are planning two nights onsite followed by 4 nights offsite. So I was looking at the room/ticket packages and doing a 2 night stay with 6 day park tickets. When my 60 day window opens up can I book fast passes for all 6 days or just for the first 2 days? Thanks in advance for any input!


Only the first 3 days then it’s a rolling 60 as described in the Split Stay section of this thread.


----------



## CJK

Hi all. I think I know the answer to this, but I just want to be clear. If we have a MYW package booked from Mar. 1st to 6th, can we still use the tickets after the 6th? Like, if we're moving offsite for 3 additional days at the end, can we still use remaining days on our MYW tickets during our offsite stay? I know about the rolling 60 day rule for booking FP's, but I just wanted to verify that MYW tickets can be used within 14 days of first use, even though the onsite stay has ended. Thanks so much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Hi all. I think I know the answer to this, but I just want to be clear. If we have a MYW package booked from Mar. 1st to 6th, can we still use the tickets after the 6th? Like, if we're moving offsite for 3 additional days at the end, can we still use remaining days on our MYW tickets during our offsite stay? I know about the rolling 60 day rule for booking FP's, but I just wanted to verify that MYW tickets can be used within 14 days of first use, even though the onsite stay has ended. Thanks so much!


It may depend on the length of your ticket - new ticket structuring begins Oct 16 and in your case, if the ticket is valid for more days than your onsite package length, you’ll be okay:
Ticket Duration Valid Use Period
1-Day Ticket Only the start date selected
2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on the start date
3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date
4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on the start date
5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date
6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date
7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date
8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date
9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date
10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date


----------



## CJK

hiroMYhero said:


> It may depend on the length of your ticket - new ticket structuring begins Oct 16 and in your case, if the ticket is valid for more days than your onsite package length, you’ll be okay:


Thank you! We're planning to book before Oct. 16th, so we'd be under the 'old' rules. We'd like to buy 6 day tickets, but space the days out between the on and offsite days. Do you think we'd be okay? I just didn't want the tickets to disappear at midnight on our checkout day, even with a couple unused days still on it! lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

@CJK - watch the Ticket Sticky because all the new ticket facts will be posted there. 

To be safe, it’s best to book room-only and purchase separate 6-day tickets now from a ticket reseller.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

In reference to the 30 day (offsite) booking window: if my first day at WDW is 11/1, then I can book my fps on 10/2. Then, each day I can book another round of fps, so that if my next park day is 11/2, then I will book those fps on 10/3, and so on? There is no 30+ 5 booking, just day by day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> just day by day?


Correct.


----------



## susanktz

I forgot.... when can you do FP reservations?  60 days or 90 days prior?


----------



## mesaboy2

susanktz said:


> I forgot.... when can you do FP reservations?  60 days or 90 days prior?





mesaboy2 said:


> - FPs can be booked in advance, with different booking windows opening for the following 4 general categories of guests:
> 
> *Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program - 90 Days Before Checkout Date (additional fee applies):*
> Club Level guests at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Boardwalk, Contemporary, Grand Floridian, Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Yacht Club. Guests staying in bungalows at Polynesian, cabins at Wilderness Lodge Copper Creek, or Governor Suites, Parlor Suites, Presidential Suites, or Premium Alcove rooms at Swan and Dolphin.
> This 90-day window applies only to the 3 additional FPs offered with this program, and not to the already-included 3 FPs at 60 days with any onsite stay.
> These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.
> The fee for this additional benefit is $50 per person per day, plus tax with a 3-day minimum.
> 
> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Four Seasons Resort Orlando, Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account: B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> *Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:*
> CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account. CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps. _Note: If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite)._


----------



## BDK33

Tried searching and couldnt find it...

I know there is place on board to post cancelled dining reservations.

Is there a place to post cancelled FP+ reservations?

TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

BDK33 said:


> Tried searching and couldnt find it...
> 
> I know there is place on board to post cancelled dining reservations.
> 
> Is there a place to post cancelled FP+ reservations?
> 
> TIA



The FP pool is in a constant state of change with hundreds or even thousands of people changing them at any given time.  Such a thread would serve no useful purpose.


----------



## BDK33

mesaboy2 said:


> The FP pool is in a constant state of change with hundreds or even thousands of people changing them at any given time.  Such a thread would serve no useful purpose.



Appreciate the analysis, but that didnt answer my question. Does that mean it doesn't exist? lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

BDK33 said:


> Appreciate the analysis, but that didnt answer my question. Does that mean it doesn't exist? lol


It doesn’t exist.


----------



## BDK33

hiroMYhero said:


> It doesn’t exist.



Thank you!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

BDK33 said:


> Appreciate the analysis, but that didnt answer my question. Does that mean it doesn't exist? lol


I have some FOP to cancel myself. What I'm going to do is on the 30 day mark, I'm going to get up at 7 am and drop them, lol!


----------



## Djsbride

I can't find the answer to this anywhere. How do I modify FP reservations that I already have from one day to another? I know how to modify times on the same day, but for example I have my FP for epcot to visit on 11/28, but right now I want to see if there's availability for 11/29 so that I can move them to that day instead. How do I do that without having to cancel the existing reservation? I only have 4 day tickets and I have all my FP reserved, it doesn't let me see anything for an extra day because it says we have all of our reservations.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Djsbride said:


> I can't find the answer to this anywhere. How do I modify FP reservations that I already have from one day to another? I know how to modify times on the same day, but for example I have my FP for epcot to visit on 11/28, but right now I want to see if there's availability for 11/29 so that I can move them to that day instead. How do I do that without having to cancel the existing reservation? I only have 4 day tickets and I have all my FP reserved, it doesn't let me see anything for an extra day because it says we have all of our reservations.


You have to Cancel those FPs or ask someone on the board to check for you.


----------



## JediMom43014

We are staying on property for 7 days but are only buying a 4 day park hopper. Can I start booking fast passes 60 days from check in for 5-6 days in the future. Example: check in Friday Feb 1, M-Thur park days (Feb 4-7). Will I be permitted to book a fast pass for Feb. 7 even though it is 7 days later and we only have 4 days of tickets?


----------



## mesaboy2

JediMom43014 said:


> We are staying on property for 7 days but are only buying a 4 day park hopper. Can I start booking fast passes 60 days from check in for 5-6 days in the future. Example: check in Friday Feb 1, M-Thur park days (Feb 4-7). Will I be permitted to book a fast pass for Feb. 7 even though it is 7 days later and we only have 4 days of tickets?



With existing tickets, you will be able to book FPs for any 4 days of your onsite stay.


----------



## JediMom43014

mesaboy2 said:


> With existing tickets, you will be able to book FPs for any 4 days of your onsite stay.


Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

I have 38 days in Nov and Dec where we'll be transporting my son to Orando. While he's at his thing,  my dh and I will have park time.  

We have a Gold AP, so black out dates apply. Figured I'd resort hop or go to DS during those days. 

No resort stay. 

Some days we'll be at a park for 7 hours (2pm to 9pm), other days 3 hours (7pm to 10pm), and finally some will be split days of 2 hours in afternoon (3pm to 5pm) and 2 hours in evening (7pm to 9pm). 

My FP window opened today. Got the FP I wanted for Nov 4th.  

How would you suggest I plan for FP once I reach my 7 day limit?


----------



## Beachmom0317

On the newly updated MDE where can I find my booked fast passes?


----------



## jlundeen

Beachmom0317 said:


> On the newly updated MDE where can I find my booked fast passes?


in MY PLANS.... by date

Under MY PLANS the last bubble on the right at the top - FAST PASSES cursor over it and a drop down will come up with options for viewing or adding.

EDITED:  The above is for the website - on the mobile app, they are just listed under SEE ALL PLANS by date,


----------



## Beachmom0317

jlundeen said:


> in MY PLANS.... by date
> 
> Under MY PLANS the last bubble on the right at the top - FAST PASSES cursor over it and a drop down will come up with options for viewing or adding.
> 
> EDITED:  The above is for the website - on the mobile app, they are just listed under SEE ALL PLANS by date,


Thank you! I see it on the website but not the app. I just made them today so hopefully the app updates soon! Just wanted to make sure I wasn’t crazy


----------



## jlundeen

Beachmom0317 said:


> Thank you! I see it on the website but not the app. I just made them today so hopefully the app updates soon! Just wanted to make sure I wasn’t crazy


You may need to refresh your mobile app...  even sign out and sign in....  it's still acting weird since the Big Outage


----------



## Beachmom0317

jlundeen said:


> You may need to refresh your mobile app...  even sign out and sign in....  it's still acting weird since the Big Outage


Thanks I did that and an hour later it works


----------



## Linleedo

Beachmom0317 said:


> Thank you! I see it on the website but not the app. I just made them today so hopefully the app updates soon! Just wanted to make sure I wasn’t crazy


Did you have any issues making your fastpasses today? We had so many issues with the site when making dining Reservations. We're hoping that the fastpasses won't be so painful.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Linleedo said:


> Did you have any issues making your fastpasses today? We had so many issues with the site when making dining Reservations. We're hoping that the fastpasses won't be so painful.


We had absolutely no Problems at all logging on right at 7 and making them. However my kids are toddlers/preschool, so we skipped coasters, avatar, FoP, TSM and made fast passes for Winnie the Pooh, belle, character meet and greets etc lol


----------



## hgr681

Avatar fast pass - what is the best way to get a fast pass for this? We just booked a last minute trip and there are no passes available.


----------



## JETSDAD

hgr681 said:


> Avatar fast pass - what is the best way to get a fast pass for this? We just booked a last minute trip and there are no passes available.



Just keep looking, especially night before and day of.


----------



## hgr681

JETSDAD said:


> Just keep looking, especially night before and day of.


Thanks! I will do that.


----------



## Linleedo

We were able to book all fastpasses today. It went smoothly. Got FOP fastpass 60+5 days out. 60+2 days, none were available. Wanted to encourage everyone. It went way smoother than making ADRs!


----------



## frozenheart

This is probably somewhere in the 264 pages but I got through ten and gave up.  My question is .. we have all of our fastpasses ready for our trip next month, but one of our party members can no longer travel with us.  I took him off the reservation and everything, but the fastpass reservations are still reserved.  Is this going to cancel the other three FP reservations?


----------



## hiroMYhero

frozenheart said:


> This is probably somewhere in the 264 pages but I got through ten and gave up.  My question is .. we have all of our fastpasses ready for our trip next month, but one of our party members can no longer travel with us.  I took him off the reservation and everything, but the fastpass reservations are still reserved.  Is this going to cancel the other three FP reservations?


No; you’re fine.


----------



## thankzbye

hiroMYhero said:


> No; you’re fine.



Asked that question on an account that I don't use anymore.  Whoops.   Thank you!!


----------



## marisas1011

Anyone having issues this morning?  I can't make mine.


----------



## Stitchglitch

For FOP fastpass with rider switch. I only have to book for the 2 riding 1st, right? How do I get my rider switch time? Which CM do I mention it to, when I walk up or right before we get to ride (or anyone who will help me)? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Stitchglitch said:


> For FOP fastpass with rider switch. I only have to book for the 2 riding 1st, right? How do I get my rider switch time? Which CM do I mention it to, when I walk up or right before we get to ride (or anyone who will help me)? Thanks!


The Rider Switch threads can be found on the Families Board:
DIGITAL Rider Swap/Rider Switch/Child Swap: In Effect as of June 16th


----------



## Stitchglitch

hiroMYhero said:


> The Rider Switch threads can be found on the Families Board:
> DIGITAL Rider Swap/Rider Switch/Child Swap: In Effect as of June 16th


Thanks so much!


----------



## DallasQ

FOP and SDD are still the really hard FP+ to get


----------



## dmband

Does anyone know or have experience with fp+ that were given as a courtesy due to issue on a past trip?
They are suppose to be on my account and I'm to go to customer service at the park to have them added to my band/get a time slot.
I'm wondering if they are restricted to any certain rides. I'm guessing they can't be used for the new toy story rides but Hoping they could be for TS mania or flights of passage since neither of those could I get fp+ for on my own


----------



## Anabelletoronto

Can I browse FO availability before buying a ticket? 
I am debating whether to buy tickets for Xmas party and want to see how busy it is that night. I will try to decide before 30 days in advance but if all the FPS are taken/ busy from 4-6 then it’s a good indicator of a large crowd and I may opt out. 
Can you see the availability without a ticket?


----------



## mesaboy2

Anabelletoronto said:


> Can I browse FO availability before buying a ticket?
> I am debating whether to buy tickets for Xmas party and want to see how busy it is that night. I will try to decide before 30 days in advance but if all the FPS are taken/ busy from 4-6 then it’s a good indicator of a large crowd and I may opt out.
> Can you see the availability without a ticket?



Not via MDX, sorry.


----------



## Cluelyss

Anabelletoronto said:


> Can I browse FO availability before buying a ticket?
> I am debating whether to buy tickets for Xmas party and want to see how busy it is that night. I will try to decide before 30 days in advance but if all the FPS are taken/ busy from 4-6 then it’s a good indicator of a large crowd and I may opt out.
> Can you see the availability without a ticket?


No, you cannot. You would need both active ticket media and to be within your booking window to browse. Unless you know someone with a resort reservation that spans your date that could possibly check for you.

Given that the 4-6 window will have both day guests and party guests vying for FPs, I’m not sure availability (or the lack there of) indicates much by way of expected crowds, though. Expect those FPs to be limited, regardless.


----------



## Strife

We're looking at buying Platinum Annual Passes, but was curious if we could somehow still get Fastpass+ reservations before we arrive to activate them. I thought I saw that you can add them to your Disney accounts for each person and be able to do that, but wasn't sure if that was after they were activated or if you could do it prior. Also wanted to make sure that it didn't activate them immediately or on the dates we selected Fastpass+ reservations on as we are looking to go next month, but a medical reason might cause us to have to postpone it until early next year instead and don't want to waste the days on the pass if that's the case.


----------



## mesaboy2

Strife said:


> We're looking at buying Platinum Annual Passes, but was curious if we could somehow still get Fastpass+ reservations before we arrive to activate them. I thought I saw that you can add them to your Disney accounts for each person and be able to do that, but wasn't sure if that was after they were activated or if you could do it prior. Also wanted to make sure that it didn't activate them immediately or on the dates we selected Fastpass+ reservations on as we are looking to go next month, but a medical reason might cause us to have to postpone it until early next year instead and don't want to waste the days on the pass if that's the case.



APs do not need to be activated to book FPs, and are not activated until used to enter a park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Strife said:


> we could somehow still get Fastpass+ reservations before we arrive


Yes; attach the voucher numbers to pre-book FPs.

Activate the APs when you actually arrive at  WDW.


----------



## Strife

Thank you for the information!


----------



## AdandO

Very sorry if this has been answered already!  We booked our FP+ through our onsite resort package, but the resort is not ideal for us.  I was just able to get a new reservation at a better onsite resort but am concerned that we won't be able to transfer our scheduled FP+ from the old reservation to the new one (I have yet to cancel the original reservation.)  Understanding that I will have to call Disney regardless to get this done, I wanted to see if anyone had any experience with this issue before I get on the phone with them.  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## hiroMYhero

AdandO said:


> Very sorry if this has been answered already!  We booked our FP+ through our onsite resort package, but the resort is not ideal for us.  I was just able to get a new reservation at a better onsite resort but am concerned that we won't be able to transfer our scheduled FP+ from the old reservation to the new one (I have yet to cancel the original reservation.)  Understanding that I will have to call Disney regardless to get this done, I wanted to see if anyone had any experience with this issue before I get on the phone with them.  Thanks for any insight!


Your FPs remain intact based on the new package with tickets. FPs are based on tickets linked to the account not to the resort - a change of a resort package won’t affect your FPs.


----------



## Fryan08

mesaboy2 said:


> If attempting to book FPs for a large group without success, *consider breaking up into smaller groups and trying to overlap FP return windows*. While not ideal, this strategy may allow everyone to still arrive at the same time with a valid FP, just not for an entire 60-minute return window. For instance, a large family with 8 members may have success dividing into 3 smaller groups; with Group A having a 1:00p-2:00p return window, Group B a 1:20p-2:20p return window, and Group C a 1:40p-2:40p return window. In this case, everyone could arrive at the attraction between 1:40p and 2:00p with valid FPs and still ride together.




So I have a question about this.  Here is my situation.  We are a family of 5 traveling with my brother in law and his wife.  I am in charge of scheduling all fp's.  Recently my brother in law and his wife have been having some problems and there is a chance she will not be coming on our trip in December.  (Honestly it is going to be very uncomfortable if she does come but thats another story)  So my question is this.  If I make fp's for the 5 of us and then for the 2 of them with an overlapping time and then she decides not to come will this 1.) Effect our fp's and 2.) if hers is not used will it effect us getting more fp's throughout the day.  This whole thing is stressing me out.  My husband and I plan and saved for this trip for the past 2 years and we are very nervous that their marital problems are going to seep into this trip and make it awkward.

Thanks everyone for the help!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Fryan08 said:


> 1.) Effect our fp's and 2.) if hers is not used will it effect us getting more fp's throughout the day. This whole thing is stressing me out.


No to both.

When you attempt to book FP#4, only choose the people who are actually in the park with you.


----------



## Fryan08

hiroMYhero said:


> No to both.
> 
> When you attempt to book FP#4, only choose the people who are actually in the park with you.


Thank you!!!  We have never run into this problem on other trips so I wasn’t sure!!


----------



## carly3592

Apologies if this has already been asked.

My fiancé and I have an 8-night stay coming up in December and we are staying on property.  My dad and his significant other will be joining us for the second half of this trip but they are staying off-site.  

My 60 day FP window opens next Saturday, and obviously my dad's window at the earliest would open up at the 30 day window from when their first ticket is to be used (which would be 12/24, so around 11/24 is when they can make FP reservations).  

My question is, what would the optimal scenario look like where the 4 of us get the same (or as close to the same) FP times?  Obviously I'm not expecting a 100% match, especially with popular attractions, especially around the holidays.  Would I need to add my dad & his S.O. to My Disney Experience once they purchase their tickets?  Could I just book their FP's at the 30 day mark and match as close as possible to the times I end up with?  Does refreshing day-of work out well, if all 4 of us are on my account?

Thanks!  Hope that all made sense....


----------



## hiroMYhero

carly3592 said:


> My 60 day FP window opens next Saturday, and obviously my dad's window at the earliest would open up at the 30 day window from when their first ticket is to be used (which would be 12/24, so around 11/24 is when they can make FP reservations).


Your Dad does not have a 30-day window if you have linked or listed him and his SO to your MDX account. He shares your FP window when you include him when you book your FPs. 

See the Booking section of this thread.


----------



## Corwin

Sorry if this has already been answered, but we have a non-contiguous split stay scheduled for next year. This consists of:

3-nights at BRV (room-only DVC reservation)

7-night DCL cruise
3-nights at BRV (room-only DVC reservation)
We also have 7-day MYW tickets purchased through UT.

Will I be able to book all of my Fastpasses at the same time, or do I have to wait for the 60-day window to open up for each room-only reservation, or what? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

Corwin said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but we have a non-contiguous split stay scheduled for next year. This consists of:
> 
> 3-nights at BRV (room-only DVC reservation)
> 
> 7-night DCL cruise
> 3-nights at BRV (room-only DVC reservation)
> We also have 7-day MYW tickets purchased through UT.
> 
> Will I be able to book all of my Fastpasses at the same time, or do I have to wait for the 60-day window to open up for each room-only reservation, or what? Thanks in advance!


I had a similar situation last year (WDW - DCL - WDW). You’ll have 2 FP windows - one for each onsite stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Corwin said:


> 3-nights at BRV (room-only DVC reservation)


The FP booking for this stay opens 61 days prior to BRV check-in due to the rolling window of Stay#1.


----------



## HHMcG

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP booking for this stay opens 61 days prior to BRV check-in due to the rolling window of Stay#1.



I'm going to piggy back on Corwin's question.  I swear I read the first pages, searched 'split stay' and 'rolling window' and am still confused.

3 nights on site (Poly)
3 night cruise
1 night on site (CR)

3 day ticket.  I want to book fp for day 2, 3 & 7.  *Will I be able to do this all on my first 60 days out?*


With such a short trip.  I am hoping to book
SDD on day 60+1. *Do I have a chance?*
FOP on day 60+2.  *Do I have a chance?*
These will be Jan 16 & 17 so not a busy season. For 5 people.


----------



## Corwin

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP booking for this stay opens 61 days prior to BRV check-in due to the rolling window of Stay#1.


This is the part that confuses me. Can you explain this in more detail?

(Also, I assume you are referring to 61 days prior to the *second *BRV check-in date?)


----------



## hiroMYhero

HHMcG said:


> Will I be able to do this all on my first 60 days out?


Unfortunately, no. It’s that cruise that’s messing up the open booking window. 

61 days prior to CR check-in is when you can book for those final days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Corwin said:


> This is the part that confuses me. Can you explain this in more detail?
> 
> (Also, I assume you are referring to 61 days prior to the *second *BRV check-in date?)


Yes because it’s Stay#1’s window that rolls and when it meets up with Stay#2’s window, #2 opens 1 day early.

You don’t really have to understand why it works, just know to book at 61 days prior to Stay#2 or you’ll be a day late.


----------



## Corwin

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes because it’s Stay#1’s window that rolls and when it meets up with Stay#2’s window, #2 opens 1 day early.
> 
> You don’t really have to understand why it works, just know to book at 61 days prior to Stay#2 or you’ll be a day late.


OK, thanks! How many days of FPs will I be able to book at 61 days prior to the check-in date for Stay #2? The whole stay or just the first day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Corwin said:


> The whole stay or just the first day?


It’s a regular booking window so all park days associated with Stay#2.


----------



## samara

13 minutes and counting....I am prepared to not be able to get FoP, and we’re doing the TSL EMM so no need for SLD.....I feel like I’m way more nervous than I need to be!  Yoga breathing....


----------



## spiderann

ok here's my situation. Next summer i will be taking two trips in June. Trip #1 we are staying offsite. Trip #2 (2 weeks later) is onsite. When my 60 day booking window opens for trip #2, will that also open up the booking window for trip #1 early? And if that's the case, as long as I have both sets of tickets attached to my name, I should be able to get all FP+ booked correct? Is there anything I will need to do with prioritizing tickets once I get to WDW? (one set may have park hoppers while the other doesn't. that part is still up in the air.)


----------



## StyledSugar

Hi all, we are staying at BW Lake Buena Vista and have booked our regular park day fast passes at our 60 day out point. There is 6 of us - 4 have 7 day passes and 2 have 6 day passes. 

Tonight I found out that we are able to book fast passes for the night of the Christmas party for the 4-7 time slot. When I went to do this, I receive this error:

*FastPass+ Limit Reached*
These Guests have reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment. To continue, remove them from your party. Their existing plans won't change. Or, go back and select a date for which you already made FastPass+ selections.

I receive this error only for the 4 of us with the 7 day passes but not my in-laws that have the 6 days. Any idea why that is?


----------



## JETSDAD

StyledSugar said:


> Hi all, we are staying at BW Lake Buena Vista and have booked our regular park day fast passes at our 60 day out point. There is 6 of us - 4 have 7 day passes and 2 have 6 day passes.
> 
> Tonight I found out that we are able to book fast passes for the night of the Christmas party for the 4-7 time slot. When I went to do this, I receive this error:
> 
> *FastPass+ Limit Reached*
> These Guests have reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment. To continue, remove them from your party. Their existing plans won't change. Or, go back and select a date for which you already made FastPass+ selections.
> 
> I receive this error only for the 4 of us with the 7 day passes but not my in-laws that have the 6 days. Any idea why that is?


Do the people with 7 day passes already have FP's chosen for that day?


----------



## StyledSugar

No, it's our first day after a cruise. We aren't going to the park until the party.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

We are park hopping. I have 3 of us getting fps at park #2, while I am getting 1 fp at park #1 for the other 3. I then plan (as soon as park #1 fp is tapped) to get the 2 additional fps at park #2. If the party of 3 are able to get on the ride before their fp time, can I cancel the Park #1 fp and get all 3 at park #2?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> We are park hopping. I have 3 of us getting fps at park #2, while I am getting 1 fp at park #1 for the other 3. I then plan (as soon as park #1 fp is tapped) to get the 2 additional fps at park #2. If the party of 3 are able to get on the ride before their fp time, can I cancel the Park #1 fp and get all 3 at park #2?


Yes


----------



## Ensusieasm

I’m considering getting my first annual pass today....but the CM I’m on the phone with right now says I will only be able to book seven days of fast passes at my 60 day windows for my two scheduled trips in January (9 park days) and March 6 (5 park days). But I am staying at on site Disney resorts for both trips. Doesn’t this entitle me to fast passes for my length of both stays 60 days prior to each stay even though I will be using an annual pass?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ensusieasm said:


> I’m considering getting my first annual pass today....but the CM I’m on the phone with right now says I will only be able to book seven days of fast passes at my 60 day windows for my two scheduled trips in January (9 park days) and March 6 (5 park days). But I am staying at on site Disney resorts for both trips. Doesn’t this entitle me to fast passes for my length of both stays 60 days prior to each stay even though I will be using an annual pass?


Yes you are entitled to book for all onsite park days. 

It’s always best not to ask CMs and instead rely on info in @mesaboy2 ’s FP FAQ.


----------



## Ensusieasm

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes you are entitled to book for all onsite park days.
> 
> It’s always best not to ask CMs and instead rely on info in @mesaboy2 ’s FP FAQ.


Thank You! I thought so, because it just doesn’t make sense to buy an annual pass if length of Disney resort stays for all trips aren’t treated the same way as regular park ticket holders. Thank you! I talked to three different CMs and was escalated up to an “annual pass technical expert” and all said it wouldn’t work for me to get fast passes at 60 days ahead of my 7 day early March trip when I hadn’t used my fast passes for my 9 day late January trip yet. All three CMs said it would not work even though I assured them that I would be staying at Port Orleans Riverside both times!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ensusieasm said:


> Thank You! I thought so, because it just doesn’t make sense to buy an annual pass if length of Disney resort stays for all trips aren’t treated the same way as regular park ticket holders. Thank you! I talked to three different CMs and was escalated up to an “annual pass technical expert” and all said it wouldn’t work for me to get fast passes at 60 days ahead of my 7 day early March trip when I hadn’t used my fast passes for my 9 day late January trip yet. All three CMs said it would not work even though I assured them that I would be staying at Port Orleans Riverside both times!


Recently, the AP HelpDesk has been assisting APs having problems booking FPs for lengthy stays. Check with them if you have any problems.


----------



## Ensusieasm

hiroMYhero said:


> Recently, the AP HelpDesk has been assisting APs having problems booking FPs for lengthy stays. Check with them if you have any problems.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## stephk1981

Can anyone tell me how long before a new attraction opens, will the fast pass plus window open? Will star Wars land fast passes open prior to the actual land opening? Or will the fast pass availability only open after the new rides open? We visited right before Toy story land, so I wasn't paying attention to the fast pass opening day. Thank you for any answers!


----------



## hiroMYhero

stephk1981 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long before a new attraction opens, will the fast pass plus window open? Will star Wars land fast passes open prior to the actual land opening? Or will the fast pass availability only open after the new rides open? We visited right before Toy story land, so I wasn't paying attention to the fast pass opening day. Thank you for any answers!


FPs for new attractions have been added to the system approximately 70-90 days prior to the ride actually opening.

It’s expected to be the same for SW Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## stephk1981

hiroMYhero said:


> FPs for new attractions have been added to the system approximately 70-90 days prior to the ride actually opening.
> 
> It’s expected to be the same for SW Galaxy’s Edge.



Thank you!


----------



## TD1516

How long does it usually take To book your fast passes online at the 60-day Mark? I start work early in the morning. So I'm wondering if I should just take the day off to do this. Or if I tell them I'm going to be half an hour late. I usually leave for work at 7:15. Apparently it says online that fast pass bookings begin at 7 a.m.

3 people, 6 park days

Thanks


----------



## spiderann

ok here's my situation. Next summer i will be taking two trips in June. Trip #1 we are staying offsite. Trip #2 (2 weeks later) is onsite. When my 60 day booking window opens for trip #2, will that also open up the booking window for trip #1 early? And if that's the case, as long as I have both sets of tickets attached to my name, I should be able to get all FP+ booked correct? Is there anything I will need to do with prioritizing tickets once I get to WDW? (one set may have park hoppers while the other doesn't. that part is still up in the air.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

spiderann said:


> ok here's my situation. Next summer i will be taking two trips in June. Trip #1 we are staying offsite. Trip #2 (2 weeks later) is onsite. When my 60 day booking window opens for trip #2, will that also open up the booking window for trip #1 early? And if that's the case, as long as I have both sets of tickets attached to my name, I should be able to get all FP+ booked correct? Is there anything I will need to do with prioritizing tickets once I get to WDW? (one set may have park hoppers while the other doesn't. that part is still up in the air.)


I did answer your question previously:


hiroMYhero said:


> APs can book a total of 7 days of FPs within a 30 day period.
> 
> For the people in Trip#1, the open FP window for Trip#2 includes the booking for Trip#1.
> 
> You as the AP holder can book for all Trip#1 people when your 60-day window opens for Trip#2.
> 
> Unfortunately, once you hit your max of 7 days of pre-booked FPs, everyone else in Trip#2 will have their choice of FPs thanks to regular tickets and you won’t have any FPs.
> 
> You can always buy a multi-day ticket to book FPs for Trip#2 and then reassign it a couple of days prior to Trip#2 and your AP keeps those FPs intact. Your regular ticket will be safe with a fake person until you need to use it for a future trip.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Cluelyss said:


> Yes


If I book 2 fps at park 1, then use 1 fp and cancel the other before the designated time, can I get the remaining 2 at park 2? Or does the canceled fp count?


----------



## Cluelyss

TD1516 said:


> How long does it usually take To book your fast passes online at the 60-day Mark? I start work early in the morning. So I'm wondering if I should just take the day off to do this. Or if I tell them I'm going to be half an hour late. I usually leave for work at 7:15. Apparently it says online that fast pass bookings begin at 7 a.m.
> 
> 3 people, 6 park days
> 
> Thanks


Assuming the system is working that day, this should take you no more than a half hour. But you really only need to grab the high demand FPs right at 7 - FOP, SDD, maybe SDMT or FEA. Any others could he added later in the day with no issue.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mambo Junkie said:


> If I book 2 fps at park 1, then use 1 fp and cancel the other before the designated time, can I get the remaining 2 at park 2? Or does the canceled fp count?


You should be able to book 2 in park 2 in this scenario.


----------



## Inlovew/disney

Booked my Fast Passes on the first day possible (60 days in advance) for my Thanksgiving week trip.  All went very well and I was able to book what I wished to book.  This morning I received an email from Disney telling me one of my Fast Passes had been changed - moved back from 9:15 pm to 9:40 pm.  Not real happy about this as it potentially interferes with Happily Ever After.  Has anyone else ever had this happen to them?


----------



## jeremy1002

Question regarding new ticket structure:  If I have a ticket set to begin on March 1 2019, will that entitlement allow me to make a FP today?


----------



## Cornish Lad

jeremy1002 said:


> Question regarding new ticket structure:  If I have a ticket set to begin on March 1 2019, will that entitlement allow me to make a FP today?


As I understand it the 60 day for staying on-site guests and 30 day for staying off-site guests still apply.


----------



## jeremy1002

Cornish Lad said:


> As I understand it the 60 day for staying on-site guests and 30 day for staying off-site guests still apply.


Sorry, perhaps I wasn't clear.  What I want to know is if with the new ticket structure, you can *only* make FPs for the eligible days of that ticket.

Like, can I make a FP for tomorrow if the only ticket entitlement I hold is a ticket keyed to next March.


----------



## ZoeBell

My family will be checking in for a 6 Nights RO stay on site. 5 day tickets bought from UT. I’m arriving 3 days before and staying onsite for a room only and no park tickets, since I’m there for a conference and just choosing to stay at Disney. My stay with be a split stay and with no off days. Just changing resorts.  I just want to check to make sure the new ticket process doesn’t change the fast pass selection. Am I still able to book fast passes for my party at my first 60 day mark? I will have my family all linked in MDE.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ZoeBell said:


> I just want to check to make sure the new ticket process doesn’t change the fast pass selection.


Your old tickets will keep the window open as new rules don’t apply.


----------



## Cluelyss

jeremy1002 said:


> Sorry, perhaps I wasn't clear.  What I want to know is if with the new ticket structure, you can *only* make FPs for the eligible days of that ticket.
> 
> Like, can I make a FP for tomorrow if the only ticket entitlement I hold is a ticket keyed to next March.


In the past, if you had a ticket purchased outside of a package, linked to MDE, you could use it to book FPs anytime in the next 30 days. So the question is, will the new tickets still allow this or will the system be programmed to know that the ticket has a March start date? If so, great question and hopefully someone who has new tickets can report back! I know in the past “value tickets” could only be used to book FPs on “value days” so my guess is yes, it will know the start date. But we’ll see!


----------



## G8r4evr

How do I link a good neighbor reservation made on Expedia to MDX, so that I can book FP 60 days out? Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

G8r4evr said:


> How do I link a good neighbor reservation made on Expedia to MDX, so that I can book FP 60 days out? Thanks


If it’s a DSprings Hotel, you can link the reservation 3-4 days after booking. See the Orlando Hotels Board for info.
Disney Springs Hotels: 60-Day FP + EMH Through 2019: *No Packages Needed*


----------



## G8r4evr

Thank you!  Can anyone confirm that the Bonnet Creek resorts are not included in the 60 FP window?


----------



## hiroMYhero

G8r4evr said:


> Thank you!  Can anyone confirm that the Bonnet Creek resorts are not included in the 60 FP window?


They are NOT included.

The list of DSprings Hotels with the FP 60-day window is in the link I posted above.


----------



## spiderann

hiroMYhero said:


> I did answer your question previously:



Sorry, I wasn’t clear. I meant normal tickets not AP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

And the suggestion to use normal tickets in my reply for Stay#2 applies even if Stay#1 is also booked with regular ticket entitlements.


----------



## mainelyj

I have a brand new 3 day, 1 park ticket and a old non- expire ticket with 1 theme park day left on it on my Disney app. I’m planning to only use the new 3 day ticket and save the old 1 day ticket for a later trip.  I’m going to make my FP reservations soon. How do I know which ticket the FPs are going to attach too?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mainelyj said:


> I have a brand new 3 day, 1 park ticket and a old non- expire ticket with 1 theme park day left on it on my Disney app. I’m planning to only use the new 3 day ticket and save the old 1 day ticket for a later trip.  I’m going to make my FP reservations soon. How do I know which ticket the FPs are going to attach too?


FPs link to your account based on the number of entitlements.

The only thing you need to do is stop by Guest Relations or a Ticket Window before you enter a park to ensure the 3-day ticket is used instead of the 1-day ticket.


----------



## Tiffany4909

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I couldn't find it...  

I am staying on property (AKL Dec 2-7th) and already booked my fastpasses.  I now have some family members adding to our property but staying at Hilton Bonnet Creek.  Is it possible to try add one of those members to our existing fast passes before their 30 day window bc they will be linked to my MDE?  Or will I have to book their fastpasses 30 days out from each park day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tiffany4909 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I couldn't find it...
> 
> I am staying on property (AKL Dec 2-7th) and already booked my fastpasses.  I now have some family members adding to our property but staying at Hilton Bonnet Creek.  Is it possible to try add one of those members to our existing fast passes before their 30 day window bc they will be linked to my MDE?  Or will I have to book their fastpasses 30 days out from each park day?


Go to each FP and select “Add Guest” 

Or,

You can do these steps:
~ Go to the FP area’s “+”
~ Select you + your new guests
~ Select day and park
~ When the warning about you appears, remove yourself from the party.

The FP booking window remains open for your new guests. Remember to Remove yourself from the group for each FP and choose a FP window that overlaps your family's window.


----------



## Tiffany4909

hiroMYhero said:


> Go to each FP and select “Add Guest”
> 
> Or,
> 
> You can do these steps:
> ~ Go to the FP area’s “+”
> ~ Select you + your new guests
> ~ Select day and park
> ~ When the warning about you appears, remove yourself from the party.
> 
> The FP booking window remains open for your new guests. Remember to Remove yourself from the group for each FP and choose a FP window that overlaps your family's window.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I had no idea this was even a possibility before seeing this thread.


----------



## wareagle57

Have people been having the issue of losing FP made with Halloween Party tickets this year? I know it was an issue last year, but I haven't heard anything about it this year. We booked our FP last week and I was able to book an extra day due to the MVMCP ticket, but I'm worried about losing our last day of FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wareagle57 said:


> Have people been having the issue of losing FP made with Halloween Party tickets this year? I know it was an issue last year, but I haven't heard anything about it this year. We booked our FP last week and I was able to book an extra day due to the MVMCP ticket, but I'm worried about losing our last day of FP.


There have been reports of Party people receiving the Warning email. If you receive the email, call Disney or remove the FPs that are booked for your Party day.


----------



## StyledSugar

Just posting again hoping for an answer  **The people that cannot book fastpasses do not have fastpasses booked for that day already. 

Hi all, we are staying at BW Lake Buena Vista and have booked our regular park day fast passes at our 60 day out point. There is 6 of us - 4 have 7 day passes and 2 have 6 day passes.

Tonight I found out that we are able to book fast passes for the night of the Christmas party for the 4-7 time slot. When I went to do this, I receive this error:

*FastPass+ Limit Reached*
These Guests have reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment. To continue, remove them from your party. Their existing plans won't change. Or, go back and select a date for which you already made FastPass+ selections.

I receive this error only for the 4 of us with the 7 day passes but not my in-laws that have the 6 days. Any idea why that is?


----------



## hiroMYhero

StyledSugar said:


> Just posting again hoping for an answer  **The people that cannot book fastpasses do not have fastpasses booked for that day already.
> 
> Hi all, we are staying at BW Lake Buena Vista and have booked our regular park day fast passes at our 60 day out point. There is 6 of us - 4 have 7 day passes and 2 have 6 day passes.
> 
> Tonight I found out that we are able to book fast passes for the night of the Christmas party for the 4-7 time slot. When I went to do this, I receive this error:
> 
> *FastPass+ Limit Reached*
> These Guests have reached their maximum FastPass+ allotment. To continue, remove them from your party. Their existing plans won't change. Or, go back and select a date for which you already made FastPass+ selections.
> 
> I receive this error only for the 4 of us with the 7 day passes but not my in-laws that have the 6 days. Any idea why that is?


The 7-day tickets must be triggering the system to block booking with the Party ticket whereas, there isn’t a block triggered for the 6-day tickets.

Other posters have been receiving emails about the excess FPs from the Party ticket and have had to delete the Party ticket FPs.

If you want to try booking FPs you’ll need to call IT. But, you may receive the “need to delete” emails.


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

My apologies if these questions has been asked before, please feel free to direct me to the answers if that is the case. 

Having park hoppers:

1. Can I make only one FP+ reservation for Park 1 beforehand, and as soon as I tap the Mickey head in Park 1 the day of, make the additional 2 FP+s for Park 2? 

2. At a tiered park, can I make only one FP+ reservation in advance for a Tier 1 attraction, and as soon as I tap the Mickey head, make the other 2 additional FP+s that also includes another Tier 1 attraction? 

Thank you so much in advance for the insights and response!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## hiroMYhero

*I'msoooBelle* said:


> My apologies if these questions has been asked before, please feel free to direct me to the answers if that is the case.
> 
> Having park hoppers:
> 
> 1. Can I make only one FP+ reservation for Park 1 beforehand, and as soon as I tap the Mickey head in Park 1 the day of, make the additional 2 FP+s for Park 2?
> 
> 2. At a tiered park, can I make only one FP+ reservation in advance for a Tier 1 attraction, and as soon as I tap the Mickey head, make the other 2 additional FP+s that also includes another Tier 1 attraction?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for the insights and response!!! Much appreciated!


1. Yes; this is explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.

2. Yes if you are talking about Park#2. Any tier can be booked for a different park.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Thoughts. Should I book SDMT before I try for Alien Saucer, if Alien is toward 60+6 or 7. I can also rope drop Alien before SDD.


----------



## jhoannam

Disney canceled my SDMT FP+, but gave us an anytime FP+ including SDMT. Can schedule another FP and still keep our anytime FP+?


----------



## jhoannam

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Thoughts. Should I book SDMT before I try for Alien Saucer, if Alien is toward 60+6 or 7. I can also rope drop Alien before SDD.


We got SDMT at 60 days. It was for 9pm but since we are only doing DAH I didn’t bother logging in to make FP until 12pm.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jhoannam said:


> Disney canceled my SDMT FP+, but gave us an anytime FP+ including SDMT. Can schedule another FP and still keep our anytime FP+?


Yes. Treat an Anytime as a Bonus FP / it doesn’t count as 1 of your initial 3 pre-booked FPs.


----------



## jhoannam

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Treat an Anytime as a Bonus FP / it doesn’t count as 1 if your initial 3 pre-booked FPs.


Thank you!! I just made another reservation. We now have 4 FPs with our DAH tickets.


----------



## CT Disney

*
Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:
CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account. CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  Note: If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite).

*
I have a question about the above info found in Post #3.  My DH is a non-FL CM.  In regards to the comp tickets that we are issued twice per year:  

1.  If we were to book an offsite stay and planned on entering with comp tickets, it sounds like we could only book fast passes 7 days in advance...correct?  Is there any scenario in which we would be able to book 30 days in advance like other offsite folks?

2.  If we were to give comp passes to friends that were staying offsite, would they get a 30 day window or a 7 day window?

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CT Disney said:


> *
> 
> Castmembers - 7 Days Before Park Day:
> CMs not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with CM tickets linked to an MDX account. CM tickets include Maingates, Guest Passes, and comps.  Note: If CMs are linked to or listed on accounts of either category above, they share that category's booking window (60 days onsite, 30 days offsite).
> 
> *
> 
> I have a question about the above info found in Post #3.  My DH is a non-FL CM.  In regards to the comp tickets that we are issued twice per year:
> 
> 1.  If we were to book an offsite stay and planned on entering with comp tickets, it sounds like we could only book fast passes 7 days in advance...correct?  Is there any scenario in which we would be able to book 30 days in advance like other offsite folks?
> 
> 2.  If we were to give comp passes to friends that were staying offsite, would they get a 30 day window or a 7 day window?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes; only a 7-day window with CM comps.
2. 7-day window. The FP system knows it’s a comp. We used some WDW CM Comps at DLand last Sunday and our tickets were CM Comp tickets.

The only way to open the 30-day window is to link a regular ticket to anyone in your MDX account.


----------



## CT Disney

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. Yes; only a 7-day window with CM comps.
> 2. 7-day window. The FP system knows it’s a comp. We used some WDW CM Comps at DLand last Sunday and our tickets were CM Comp tickets.
> 
> The only way to open the 30-day window is to link a regular ticket to anyone in your MDX account.




Thank you for the super quick reply!!


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. Yes; this is explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.
> 
> 2. Yes if you are talking about Park#2. Any tier can be booked for a different park.



Thank you, hiroMYhero! For question number 2 I was thinking about the same park. So let’s say I’m going to Epcot in the afternoon, if I make 2 of the Fastpasses for regular rides and schedule the Tier 1 ride last, and let the first two go (no-show) but do make it to the third ride which is the Tier 1 ride, can I try to make another same day FP for another Tier 1 ride as soon as I tap the Mickey head?  

TIA for your time and response!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

*I'msoooBelle* said:


> can I try to make another same day FP for another Tier 1 ride as soon as I tap the Mickey head?


Yes. Book the Tier 2s for the morning and they’ll expire prior to your arrival.


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Book the Tier 2s for the morning and they’ll expire prior to your arrival.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Do I need to look at maps  so I’m not pushing the kids from one side of the park to the other in a mad rush?

Do all 5 of us need to book the same fast passes and if no can my son be on at same time as me on his laptop booking his and his sisters? 

Thanks so much to all of you xo want to make this the best trip ever as it’s prob our last family vacay


----------



## hiroMYhero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Do I need to look at maps so I’m not pushing the kids from one side of the park to the other in a mad rush?


When booking, each Attraction is identified as the Land/Area where it is located. It’s wise to have an idea of the lands and where they are located throughout the park  and book your FPs accordingly location-wise and timing-wise.



TammyLynn33 said:


> Do all 5 of us need to book the same fast passes


No. Pick and choose people and rides.



TammyLynn33 said:


> can my son be on at same time as me on his laptop booking his and his sisters


Yes. Some people choose to use different browsers when more than one person is pre-booking FPs.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Thank you so much hiro you are my hero 
This planning stuff is overwhelming





hiroMYhero said:


> When booking, each Attraction is identified as the Land/Area where it is located. It’s wise to have an idea of the lands and where they are located throughout the park  and book your FPs accordingly location-wise and timing-wise.
> 
> 
> No. Pick and choose people and rides.
> 
> 
> Yes. Some people choose to use different browsers when more than one person is pre-booking FPs.


----------



## Seyar Smart

Seyar likes Fastpasses


----------



## DisFox

Just want to verify my plan - Package starts Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Will be arriving on Friday before and staying off site.  Plan to visit Disney Springs Guest Service on Friday and activate tickets 2 days early.  At 60 Day FP window, I booked for all days including Sunday arrival.  Do not plan to go to park Sunday until 4pm for MVMCP.  Once tickets are activated on Friday I plan to cancel Sunday FP and book what is available for MK on Saturday.  That should work, correct? 
I know I won't get premium attractions but should be plenty of Pooh, Buzz, and Speedway left.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisFox said:


> Just want to verify my plan - Package starts Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Will be arriving on Friday before and staying off site.  Plan to visit Disney Springs Guest Service on Friday and activate tickets 2 days early.  At 60 Day FP window, I booked for all days including Sunday arrival.  Do not plan to go to park Sunday until 4pm for MVMCP.  Once tickets are activated on Friday I plan to cancel Sunday FP and book what is available for MK on Saturday.  That should work, correct?
> I know I won't get premium attractions but should be plenty of Pooh, Buzz, and Speedway left.


As of October 16, 2018, tickets that are part of a package cannot be activated early. The “packaged” tickets must be used during the time period between check-in day though checkout day.

From the Ticket FAQ thread:
*Can I activate a Theme Park Ticket “package ticket” before I check-in?*

Can no longer activate a package ticket before check in. This is a biggie for lots of people!

Walt Disney World Date Based Ticket System FAQ • Read First Page


----------



## DisFox

Actually I just spoke to Disney Resorts and guest services and because the purchase of the package/tickets was done before the date based pricing the tickets can be activated early at the resort.  I hope there info is correct!  It makes sense that date based pricing cannot be activated early.


----------



## DisFox

If someone has experienced something differently since 10/16 please post.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisFox said:


> Actually I just spoke to Disney Resorts and guest services and because the purchase of the package/tickets was done before the date based pricing the tickets can be activated early at the resort.  I hope there info is correct!  It makes sense that date based pricing cannot be activated early.


Please post after your arrival to let us know if early activation was allowed.


----------



## duck524

I am handling arrangements for our extended family trip. I am managing the MDE profiles for some family members and have added some others to my friends and family list. Two of those family members added to F&F have not accepted my invitation to be linked yet. I am not sure if it is a them thing or an MDE thing. I have been able to add them to all the ADRs, but our 30 day FP+ date is approaching and I wanted to confirm I will be able to handle that too. I purchased everyone’s tickets from UT. Will I be able to assign tickets to those individuals and book FastPasses for them if their invitations are still unconfirmed?


----------



## hiroMYhero

duck524 said:


> I am handling arrangements for our extended family trip. I am managing the MDE profiles for some family members and have added some others to my friends and family list. Two of those family members added to F&F have not accepted my invitation to be linked yet. I am not sure if it is a them thing or an MDE thing. I have been able to add them to all the ADRs, but our 30 day FP+ date is approaching and I wanted to confirm I will be able to handle that too. I purchased everyone’s tickets from UT. Will I be able to assign tickets to those individuals and book FastPasses for them if their invitations are still unconfirmed?


If you are in possession of all the tickets, everyone’s names can be added to your Family list and do not invite them to link.

Just list them, link their tickets to them, and then book FPs when your window opens.

Disney has done a horrible job in making people think they need their own MDX accounts. A group of people only need to have all names linked to one MDX.


----------



## duck524

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are in possession of all the tickets, everyone’s names can be added to your Family list and do not invite them to link.
> 
> Just list them, link their tickets to them, and then book FPs when your window opens.
> 
> Disney has done a horrible job in making people think they need their own MDX accounts. A group of people only need to have all names linked to one MDX.



Thank you!


----------



## spiderann

If I have say 3 single day tickets all linked to my MDX account, will the system recognize it and let me do my FP+ for each of the 3 days when my 30 day window for each day opens? (Staying off property) or should I expect problems?


----------



## hiroMYhero

spiderann said:


> If I have say 3 single day tickets all linked to my MDX account, will the system recognize it and let me do my FP+ for each of the 3 days when my 30 day window for each day opens? (Staying off property) or should I expect problems?


You’ll have 3 days of booking FPs.

The windows open according to valid entitlements and you have 3.


----------



## spiderann

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll have 3 days of booking FPs.
> 
> The windows open according to valid entitlements and you have 3.



Now if I have these tickets plus I get tickets for another trip and already link in MDX, and I get FP+ for both trips (as they are within a couple weeks of each other), is there anything I would need to do when I get to Disney? I’ve read about having someone at Disney “prioritize” tickets. (Let’s say the second set of tickets is a 3- day ticket not 3 more single day tix)


----------



## hiroMYhero

spiderann said:


> Now if I have these tickets plus I get tickets for another trip and already link in MDX, and I get FP+ for both trips (as they are within a couple weeks of each other), is there anything I would need to do when I get to Disney? I’ve read about having someone at Disney “prioritize” tickets.


If they are all single PH tickets, you have nothing to worry about.

But if some are hoppers, if some are multi-day tickets, or some are single park tickets, then yes, you’ll need to prioritize at a Ticket window before entering your first park.


----------



## mixmastertoy

Did anything change from last year where you have to book all three fast passes to get another option for tier 1 or can I just book a tier 1 then after I use it book another tier 1?


----------



## JETSDAD

mixmastertoy said:


> Did anything change from last year where you have to book all three fast passes to get another option for tier 1 or can I just book a tier 1 then after I use it book another tier 1?


Nothing has changed.


----------



## mixmastertoy

JETSDAD said:


> Nothing has changed.


Thanks! Guess Ill have to turn and burn  It makes it more fun anyways haha


----------



## js

Hi.
I read through the first page of facts and want to make sure of the following:

My SSR reservations are as follows:

January 4-5 in a one bedroom preferred view
January 5-12 in a one bedroom preferred view

I would prefer to keep my reservation separate as of now since I am coming in very late on January 4 and if I can find
a full week on a monorail resort due to a last minute cancellation, it is much easier for my looking for a week (January 5-12) instead of
January 4-12 (8 nights).

Given above:

My FP window opens on November 4, is this correct?
I can book all my FPs on November 4 for January 4-12, is this correct?

Thank you all very much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

js said:


> My FP window opens on November 4, is this correct?
> I can book all my FPs on November 4 for January 4-12, is this correct?


Correct to both if Nov 4 is exactly 60 days before January 4th.


----------



## js

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct to both if Nov 4 is exactly 60 days before January 4th.


Oh, well then I am not sure, thank you.
I thought it may be like booking DVC at 11/7 months out. I will look for the calculator somewhere. I didn't get the piece of mail
"Welcoming me home" that gives me all the dates.
Thank you for this information about exactly 60 days.

Just found it so it is November 5, not November 4.
Thank you.


----------



## andigomeep

I have a trip December 1-4th then another January 27-5th. I have an annual pass so I can book up to 14 days for length of stay (will it count both stays or only first?), but I'm wondering if I am going to have trouble making the second set of FP? Is it going to recognize the two reservations and allow 14 days? Or will I be limited to 7 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

andigomeep said:


> I have a trip December 1-4th then another January 27-5th. I have an annual pass so I can book up to 14 days for length of stay (will it count both stays or only first?), but I'm wondering if I am going to have trouble making the second set of FP? Is it going to recognize the two reservations and allow 14 days? Or will I be limited to 7 days?


You shouldn’t have a problem booking for all days of your January trip. 

If the system limits you to less than all park days, contact the AP Help Desk. They’ve been assisting in booking FPs when problems have been noted.


----------



## Melissa1977

When I go to book fast passes (day 60) can my husband be logged onto my MDX account (from another computer) and try for FPs on a different day than what i'm trying for?  Or does he need to have his own account, link it to mine and make FPs from his account?  What's the easiest way to do this...trying to make sure we make the best of our time when he clock strikes


----------



## hiroMYhero

Melissa1977 said:


> can my husband be logged onto my MDX account (from another computer) and try for FPs on a different day than what i'm trying for?


Yes. People who travel together only need 1 MDX account with Family members listed.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

js said:


> Hi.
> I read through the first page of facts and want to make sure of the following:
> 
> My SSR reservations are as follows:
> 
> January 4-5 in a one bedroom preferred view
> January 5-12 in a one bedroom preferred view
> 
> I would prefer to keep my reservation separate as of now since I am coming in very late on January 4 and if I can find
> a full week on a monorail resort due to a last minute cancellation, it is much easier for my looking for a week (January 5-12) instead of
> January 4-12 (8 nights).
> 
> Given above:
> 
> My FP window opens on November 4, is this correct?
> I can book all my FPs on November 4 for January 4-12, is this correct?
> 
> Thank you all very much!



When your 60-day FP booking window opens on November 5th you will be able to book for all park days Jan 4-12.


----------



## crazycatlady

We have had an on-site stay for Dec 1 to Dec 8 for some time. We were unable to get a decent rate for a room on-site for Nov 28, when we actually fly in, with check out December 1st, when new reservation starts, so we were booked off-site for those first three days. My DH and I have APs and my DD is a CM, so I was able to book 8 days of fps for DH and I and 4 days for DD (she is not on the resort reservation). 

Today my DD was able to get us an amazing price for Nov 28 with check out on Dec 1st at AKL, with her included on that portion of the reservation. I linked the reservation and see it on MDE. I am still unable to make any more FPS for either my DD or DH and I. Before I call AP services, this is not correct, right? I should be able to make FPs for the entire 11 night period for DH and I, and for the first three nights for DD, right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

crazycatlady said:


> I should be able to make FPs for the entire 11 night period for DH and I, and for the first three nights for DD, right?


Yes and it can take up to a day before Resort info meshes with the FP system. Check later today or tomorrow.


----------



## crazycatlady

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes and it can take up to a day before Resort info meshes with the FP system. Check later today or tomorrow.


Thanks, hiro! I knew you would be able to help! Any idea why the system let me book four fp days for DD if she is not on the longer reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

crazycatlady said:


> Thanks, hiro! I knew you would be able to help! Any idea why the system let me book four fp days for DD if she is not on the longer reservation?


Your FP window opens her booking ability but she’s limited to the 4 days of FPs because of her CM main gate.

She should be good for the AKL days but I’m not positive. Because I’m always offsite-onsite-offsite, we only pre-book using CM ticket media for 3 days at most.


----------



## prmatz

Quick split-stay question. For purposes of booking at 60 days, does it matter which reservation was in MDE when the tickets were purchased and added (separately purchased, not part of a package)? So for example, if my 7 day ticket was originally added when I had a 5 day reservation, that is now the second leg of my trip... will I be able to book FP+ for all 7 days when the new, 2 day reservation at the beginning of my stay opens for 60 day FP+?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

prmatz said:


> Quick split-stay question. For purposes of booking at 60 days, does it matter which reservation was in MDE when the tickets were purchased and added (separately purchased, not part of a package)? So for example, if my 7 day ticket was originally added when I had a 5 day reservation, that is now the second leg of my trip... will I be able to book FP+ for all 7 days when the new, 2 day reservation at the beginning of my stay opens for 60 day FP+?  Thanks!


I answered you in your other post. 

You are fine with your tickets and you can book as described in your other thread.


----------



## Dizzytime

May I ask this question about split/split/split stays? I did read the first page, so much great info!
We originally had a (simple) split stay arriving Dec 31 for AKL for two nights followed by BC arriving Jan 2nd for nine nights. When Gifts of Magic discount came out  I could only apply it to 2019, so AKL became two different reservations, one night each for Dec 31 and Jan 1, then on to BC for 9 more nights...so now it's three separate reservations.
If you could clue me in, I think my Fast Pass window should open Nov 1 (?) for our arrival night, but after that I'm lost ..as far as how many days I can make and when?, Do I have to every morning.. maybe  at least until the Beach Club stay kicks in?
Sorry for having to ask but we haven't been to DW since old Fast pass, really looking forward to our next trip, and would appreciate any advice/help anyone could give.

Thanks so much, and hope you all are having a magical day!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dizzytime said:


> May I ask this question about split/split/split stays? I did read the first page, so much great info!
> We originally had a (simple) split stay arriving Dec 31 for AKL for two nights followed by BC arriving Jan 2nd for nine nights. When Gifts of Magic discount came out  I could only apply it to 2019, so AKL became two different reservations, one night each for Dec 31 and Jan 1, then on to BC for 9 more nights...so now it's three separate reservations.
> If you could clue me in, I think my Fast Pass window should open Nov 1 (?) for our arrival night, but after that I'm lost ..as far as how many days I can make and when?, Do I have to every morning.. maybe  at least until the Beach Club stay kicks in?
> Sorry for having to ask but we haven't been to DW since old Fast pass, really looking forward to our next trip, and would appreciate any advice/help anyone could give.
> 
> Thanks so much, and hope you all are having a magical day!


60 days out from your first onsite check-in date, you’ll be able to book for all park days  that end in January ONLY IF you have not booked a package for your BC stay. 

If BC is a package stay, you can only book for your BC park days.


----------



## Dizzytime

All are room only reservations. Thanks! How fast you replied,*hiroMYhero!!! *


----------



## McKelly

If I am at Park A and use all of my 3 pre-booked FP's, can I book a 4th FP in a different park for later than night, even though we have not checked in through the turnstiles yet?


----------



## JETSDAD

McKelly said:


> If I am at Park A and use all of my 3 pre-booked FP's, can I book a 4th FP in a different park for later than night, even though we have not checked in through the turnstiles yet?



Yes.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I'm in the midst of planning a trip that includes people outside of my immediate family for the first time and I want to make sure I understand how to book FPs for people we are not sharing a hotel room with. Here's the scenario:

Me & DH have a room reservation for ourselves, and our friends have a room reservation for themselves. Both our friends are already listed on our friends and family page for the purpose of ADRs. However, they made their own room reservation so it doesn't show up on my account.

I sent an invitation to link our MDE accounts. Will that be enough for me to be able to book their FPs for them? Or do I need to add their room reservation to my MDE account? I just want to be ready when the time comes to book!


----------



## hiroMYhero

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm in the midst of planning a trip that includes people outside of my immediate family for the first time and I want to make sure I understand how to book FPs for people we are not sharing a hotel room with. Here's the scenario:
> 
> Me & DH have a room reservation for ourselves, and our friends have a room reservation for themselves. Both our friends are already listed on our friends and family page for the purpose of ADRs. However, they made their own room reservation so it doesn't show up on my account.
> 
> I sent an invitation to link our MDE accounts. Will that be enough for me to be able to book their FPs for them? Or do I need to add their room reservation to my MDE account? I just want to be ready when the time comes to book!


If they don’t have an MDX account, link their tickets and book FPs for everyone as a group. Your window allows you to book for them.

You can also link their room reservation but it isn’t necessary as long as their tickets are linked and you book FPs for the complete group.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

hiroMYhero said:


> If they don’t have an MDX account, link their tickets and book FPs for everyone as a group. Your window allows you to book for them.
> 
> You can also link their room reservation but it isn’t necessary as long as their tickets are linked and you book FPs for the complete group.


One of the two does have an MDX account and their tickets are on that account, not on mine. Will it still work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dolewhipdreams said:


> One of the two does have an MDX account and their tickets are on that account, not on mine. Will it still work?


You’ll have to invite each person to link up to your MDX in order to book FPs.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll have to invite each person to link up to your MDX in order to book FPs.


Okay thank you! I'll have the friend who doesn't have an account make one and then I'll do the FPs that way. I appreciate your help


----------



## hiroMYhero

dolewhipdreams said:


> Okay thank you! I'll have the friend who doesn't have an account make one and then I'll do the FPs that way. I appreciate your help


The friend doesn’t need an account. You invite through the account where they are already listed.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

hiroMYhero said:


> The friend doesn’t need an account. You invite through the account where they are already listed.


Oh okay I guess I misunderstood when you said I would need to invite each person to link. So I will just make sure the one friend (who has the other friend on her account) and I are linked. Thanks again!


----------



## hiroMYhero

dolewhipdreams said:


> Oh okay I guess I misunderstood when you said I would need to invite each person to link. So I will just make sure the one friend (who has the other friend on her account) and I are linked. Thanks again!


The second person still needs to be invited through the other’s MDX account because that’s where the person and ticket are managed. 

Just go to each person in your Family list and invite them.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

hiroMYhero said:


> The second person still needs to be invited through the other’s MDX account because that’s where the person and ticket are managed.
> 
> Just go to each person in your Family list and invite them.


Okay I will do that. Thank you!


----------



## *I'msoooBelle*

Hi there! I have a question about timing the FPs, will MDE allow me to book a FP that is 2:10-3:10 and another one at 3:10-4:10? or do I have to allow more time in between the FastPasses? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

*I'msoooBelle* said:


> Hi there! I have a question about timing the FPs, will MDE allow me to book a FP that is 2:10-3:10 and another one at 3:10-4:10? or do I have to allow more time in between the FastPasses? Thanks so much!!!


Yes; you can book as in your example.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Ok we all know the app is crap. (Here now) My FPS for FOP disappear or Na’vi. It takes turns. Just because it isn’t currently showing on the app, it will still be there when I scan my mb correct? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Mambo Junkie said:


> Ok we all know the app is crap. (Here now) My FPS for FOP disappear or Na’vi. It takes turns. Just because it isn’t currently showing on the app, it will still be there when I scan my mb correct? Thanks!



Unless the entire MDX system is down, you should be fine.


----------



## jlundeen

website seems to be down for MY PLANS again, but other areas, like FP, are working.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Has anyone used the Multiple Experiences Fast Passes? Says they are basically bonus fast passes loaded go our MDE for redemption? I just logged on this morning to double check things since were 4 weeks away and I see we each were given 3 extra fast passes! I did a quick search and looks like I don’t prebook these I just go to fast pass line when I wanna redeem??


----------



## hiroMYhero

Beachmom0317 said:


> Has anyone used the Multiple Experiences Fast Passes? Says they are basically bonus fast passes loaded go our MDE for redemption? I just logged on this morning to double check things since were 4 weeks away and I see we each were given 3 extra fast passes! I did a quick search and looks like I don’t prebook these I just go to fast pass line when I wanna redeem??


Yes, I’ve used the Anytime FPs and I also wrote the following info...

From the FP FAQ ADDENDUM:
“*Anytime FPs/Multiple Experience FPs*

If you receive an Anytime FP due to a ride closure or as Guest Recovery from a CM, treat it as a Bonus FP - it doesn’t count as one of your initial 3 pre-booked FPs.

As soon as you receive the Anytime FP for a downed ride, go into MDX and book another regular FP to replace the FP for the downed ride to complete your total of 3 initial FPs.

Use your 3 initial FPs during their true hour-long window and save your Anytime FP for a ride of your choice as described by the Anytime FP - there may be restrictions and exclusions.

You must use (or allow to expire) your initial 3 FPs before you can book FP#4. You’ll be able to book FP#4 even if you are saving your Anytime FP to use later in the day.”


----------



## Beachmom0317

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, I’ve used the Anytime FPs and I also wrote the following info...
> 
> From the FP FAQ ADDENDUM:
> “*Anytime FPs/Multiple Experience FPs*
> 
> If you receive an Anytime FP due to a ride closure or as Guest Recovery from a CM, treat it as a Bonus FP - it doesn’t count as one of your initial 3 pre-booked FPs.
> 
> As soon as you receive the Anytime FP for a downed ride, go into MDX and book another regular FP to replace the FP for the downed ride to complete your total of 3 initial FPs.
> 
> Use your 3 initial FPs during their true hour-long window and save your Anytime FP for a ride of your choice as described by the Anytime FP - there may be restrictions and exclusions.
> 
> You must use (or allow to expire) your initial 3 FPs before you can book FP#4. You’ll be able to book FP#4 even if you are saving your Anytime FP to use later in the day.”


Awesome thank you!


----------



## Anabelletoronto

hiroMYhero said:


> If you booked a package - room + tickets - you’ll be able to book your FPs when your FP booking window opens at exactly 7:00a ET 60 days before check-in.
> 
> You can’t practice booking anything when you have a linked package.


I dont have any package with a room. I just have tickets for one day.  31 days from today. I know I cannot book fast passes today or even “practice”
However, can I do nothing? I cant link my party together? 
I get to a screen that says “not so fast” - valid theme park admission is required. THen I have all the members of my party - including me.  I click on “link ticket” and then I add in my email confirmation number of my ticket purchase.  And it says “this has already been assigned to another ticket” 
Will this all be cleared up by tomorrow? 

I read the first 10 pages and the last 10 pages of this thread and I think this post is most related but you specifically answered “because you have a package” so I wanted to confirm since I only have tickets. 
Last time we went, my travel agent booked my FP. 

This post is amazing, I just wish MDE was more clear.  Why not say “not so fast - your day hasn’t arrived yet”


----------



## mesaboy2

Anabelletoronto said:


> I dont have any package with a room. I just have tickets for one day.  31 days from today. I know I cannot book fast passes today or even “practice”
> However, can I do nothing? I cant link my party together?
> I get to a screen that says “not so fast” - valid theme park admission is required. THen I have all the members of my party - including me.  I click on “link ticket” and then I add in my email confirmation number of my ticket purchase.  And it says “this has already been assigned to another ticket”
> Will this all be cleared up by tomorrow?
> 
> I read the first 10 pages and the last 10 pages of this thread and I think this post is most related but you specifically answered “because you have a package” so I wanted to confirm since I only have tickets.
> Last time we went, my travel agent booked my FP.
> 
> This post is amazing, I just wish MDE was more clear.  Why not say “not so fast - your day hasn’t arrived yet”



How recently did you purchase your tickets?


----------



## lvdis

I currently have a fp+ for TSM and one for TOT. I have not booked my third tier 2 yet, because I am still undecided and I want to leave times open in case I find a SDD I can change my TSM to.  Do I need to go in to modify TSM in order to see any available fp that might pop up for SDD or can I just go to add fastpass and if one happens to be available it would show and then allow me to cancel my TSM fp+? 

I think it would show going in either way, but since I'm not sure I thought I better ask if I have to be on Modify.  And, if (I know it's a big if) SDD becomes available at any time the day I am looking for, would it show right below any TSM (the one I'm modifying) times that are available regardless of what time slot I'm checking? Morning, afternoon, evening or 9:00am?  I hope I'm making sense!  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

lvdis said:


> I currently have a fp+ for TSM and one for TOT. I have not booked my third tier 2 yet, because I am still undecided and I want to leave times open in case I find a SDD I can change my TSM to.  Do I need to go in to modify TSM in order to see any available fp that might pop up for SDD or can I just go to add fastpass and if one happens to be available it would show and then allow me to cancel my TSM fp+?
> 
> I think it would show going in either way, but since I'm not sure I thought I better ask if I have to be on Modify.  And, if (I know it's a big if) SDD becomes available at any time the day I am looking for, would it show right below any TSM (the one I'm modifying) times that are available regardless of what time slot I'm checking? Morning, afternoon, evening or 9:00am?  I hope I'm making sense!  Thanks!


Yes, you need to modify your existing tier 1. Once you have a tier 1 booked, you cannot see other available tier 1s when booking your tier 2s. It will say something like “you’ve already booked a FP in this category” and the other tier 1s will show unavailable on the booking page. And the modify function will not show any overlapping times. So your best bet to see anything and everything would be to have no tier 2s booked.


----------



## JETSDAD

If only 2 FP's have been selected there is no need to Modify the tier 1.  Just do a normal search.  It will still show Tier 1 FP's and overlapping times.  If 3 FP's have been selected then you have to modify.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JETSDAD said:


> If only 2 FP's have been selected there is no need to Modify the tier 1.  Just do a normal search.  It will still show Tier 1 FP's and overlapping times.


Correct. The message shows as “already selected an experience” and gives the option of “Select a Different Experience.”

When chosen, available Tier 1s then show up.


----------



## JETSDAD

Here's an example. I just went in and made a tier 1 and a tier 2 FP for today at Epcot. When I go to add a 3rd FP it will say that I have already selected from that tier but you can click on it to see other options in tier 1.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JETSDAD said:


> Here's an example. I just went in and made a tier 1 and a tier 2 FP for today at Epcot. When I go to add a 3rd FP is will say that I have already selected from that tier but you can click on it to see other options in tier 1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 364119 View attachment 364120 View attachment 364121


Thanks, @JETSDAD! I wasn’t in the mood to screenshot.  

If anyone is interested, FEA is available a week from today!


----------



## lvdis

Thank you for all this helpful information! So, should I toss my TOT fp so I can see all available times and not be "blocking" 12:05-1:05 from showing?


----------



## JETSDAD

It won't block you from seeing the FP available but it will block you from being able to select it.  The system can't handle deleting 2 FP's for 1 so if a FP showed up for SDD for 12:30 let's say, you could click on it but it would ultimately error because it would have to drop your other Tier 1 and TOT in order to add SDD.  So yes, that would be sooooo frustrating to see SDD for 12:30 and not be able to grab it lol


----------



## hoffj070

Sorry if this has been asked, but I wasn't seeing it. If I have a room only Disney hotel reservation and separately purchased tickets bought after Oct 16th (so date based tickets), I am wondering when my fastpass booking would open in the following example. If I have a room reservation for February 16th but my ticket date selected when purchasing tickets is February 17th, would my 60 days be from the first day of the reservation or the first day of the ticket start date?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hoffj070 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I wasn't seeing it. If I have a room only Disney hotel reservation and separately purchased tickets bought after Oct 16th (so date based tickets), I am wondering when my fastpass booking would open in the following example. If I have a room reservation for February 16th but my ticket date selected when purchasing tickets is February 17th, would my 60 days be from the first day of the reservation or the first day of the ticket start date?


Your window opens based on the actual room reservation, BUT, you’ll be restricted to booking FPs within the valid ticket timeframe.


----------



## Babs1975

Question about anytime fp's...I have some anytime fp's being added to my account due to guest recovery. I've read that these can come with or without restrictions, depending on what type they are. If they do have restrictions, what rides will be excluded at each park? I know I will be able to see them in my account once they go in but that could be several days while a CM works on an issue...was just curious if I could find out before then. Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

Babs1975 said:


> Question about anytime fp's...I have some anytime fp's being added to my account due to guest recovery. I've read that these can come with or without restrictions, depending on what type they are. If they do have restrictions, what rides will be excluded at each park? I know I will be able to see them in my account once they go in but that could be several days while a CM works on an issue...was just curious if I could find out before then. Thanks!



Typically FOP, Navi, 7DMT, PP, FEA, AS2, & SDD would be exclusions if there are any.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I have a possibly weird question. Is it possible to swipe your magic band to “use” a FP but not actually go on the attraction? 

I ask because I intentionally booked an early (9:10) Living with the Land with no intention actually doing it. Planning on rope dropping Soarin’ and then hitting the character spot. Since LWTL is right near Soarin’ I was hoping I could swipe my band to burn the FP just so I can move my other ones up, but not actually go on the ride.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Unca’ Donald said:


> Is it possible to swipe your magic band to “use” a FP but not actually go on the attraction?


Yes. Most posters who report doing that refer to it as “tapping out” or “tap and go.”


----------



## Unca’ Donald

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Most posters who report doing that refer to it as “tapping out” or “tap and go.”



Excellent! Thank you for the info.


----------



## lvdis

Which one would you schedule a 3rd fp+ for at HS?  Frozen Sing-a-long, Muppets 3D or Beauty and the Beast? We already have Tower of Terror and don't care to do RnR or Star Wars. Would we have to have "used" a 3rd one before trying to get another ToT that day?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

lvdis said:


> Would we have to have "used" a 3rd one before trying to get another ToT that day?


Yes. Just choose the earliest of any other Tier2 Attractions and use them or tap out.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Just choose the earliest of any other Tier2 Attractions and use them or tap out.


Do you have to actually "tap out" or "use them" or can I just let the window lapse? 

i.e. if I book Spaceship Earth @ 9am, Nemo @ 10am and Test Track @ 11am, can I just skip the first 2, ride test track and then be eligible for a tier 1 "fourth FP"? (Or do I actually need to tap out or ride those first 2)


----------



## JETSDAD

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Do you have to actually "tap out" or "use them" or can I just let the window lapse?
> 
> i.e. if I book Spaceship Earth @ 9am, Nemo @ 10am and Test Track @ 11am, can I just skip the first 2, ride test track and then be eligible for a tier 1 "fourth FP"? (Or do I actually need to tap out or ride those first 2)


It is supposed to work that way but they don't always fall off after they have expired.  Tapping them ensures they have been used.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

JETSDAD said:


> It is supposed to work that way but they don't always fall off after they have expired.  Tapping them ensures they have been used.


Follow up thought...I assume it's necessary to book 2 and "tap out" vs. only booking 1 FP for the day at Test Track, right?  OR if I only booked Test Track and no others, once I use TT will it let me select a Tier 1 again?

EDIT: oops - I guess that is in the initial posts.  Just found my answer.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Do you have to actually "tap out" or "use them" or can I just let the window lapse?
> 
> i.e. if I book Spaceship Earth @ 9am, Nemo @ 10am and Test Track @ 11am, can I just skip the first 2, ride test track and then be eligible for a tier 1 "fourth FP"? (Or do I actually need to tap out or ride those first 2)


If you’re in the park, it’s best to tap out so the system deletes the FP. Some posters have reported that “expired” FPs sometimes don’t “drop” out of the system. 

What you could do is tap out SE, move up Nemo and tap that, and then TT.

Faster would be to FP TT, move up SE and tap out, move up Nemo and tap out and then book FP#4. You could possibly be booking #4 by 10:00ish rather than waiting until you enter TT at 11:00.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

hiroMYhero said:


> If you’re in the park, it’s best to tap out so the system deletes the FP. Some posters have reported that “expired” FPs sometimes don’t “drop” out of the system.
> 
> What you could do is tap out SE, move up Nemo and tap that, and then TT.
> 
> Faster would be to FP TT, move up SE and tap out, move up Nemo and tap out and then book FP#4. You could possibly be booking #4 by 10:00ish rather than waiting until you enter TT at 11:00.


Haha - I like the thinking there, but my plan for the day is I actually want to ride TT at 11am, lol!


----------



## hiroMYhero

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Haha - I like the thinking there, but my plan for the day is I actually want to ride TT at 11am, lol!


Ok so as soon as you enter the line for TT, look for FP availability for it for #4.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Ok so as soon as you enter the line for TT, look for FP availability for it for #4.


Yeah, that was the plan.  Normally I'd find a use for those 2 FPs at Epcot but we're embracing an entirely different touring style this trip.  After 15+ trips I've decided to actually write and follow a touring plan for each day.  Over the course of a bunch of trips I noticed that I became increasingly obsessed with maximizing what we accomplished.  The problem was...I wasn't enjoying the trip in the moment.  We would be on Small World and all I could worry about is getting a 5th, 6th, 7th FP, etc.  So by doing this we could ride things 2, 3 even 4 times a trip...but only for the sake of saying we did it.

This trip, we will attempt ride a few headliners multiple times (Slinky, Frozen, Soarin, SDMT, etc.) but mostly just take a methodical approach through the park and enjoy each show, ride, attraction, character once.  We have multiple days in all parks but AK.  And the nice part is, if I don't get a good 4th FP that day at Epcot, it's no big deal.  We'll just walk back to our resort and enjoy the ambiance!  If you can't tell, I am really looking forward to the trip!  I love analyzing how our touring strategy has evolved over the past decade.


----------



## JETSDAD

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Yeah, that was the plan.  Normally I'd find a use for those 2 FPs at Epcot but we're embracing an entirely different touring style this trip.  After 15+ trips I've decided to actually write and follow a touring plan for each day.  Over the course of a bunch of trips I noticed that I became increasingly obsessed with maximizing what we accomplished.  The problem was...I wasn't enjoying the trip in the moment.  We would be on Small World and all I could worry about is getting a 5th, 6th, 7th FP, etc.  So by doing this we could ride things 2, 3 even 4 times a trip...but only for the sake of saying we did it.
> 
> This trip, we will attempt ride a few headliners multiple times (Slinky, Frozen, Soarin, SDMT, etc.) but mostly just take a methodical approach through the park and enjoy each show, ride, attraction, character once.  We have multiple days in all parks but AK.  And the nice part is, if I don't get a good 4th FP that day at Epcot, it's no big deal.  We'll just walk back to our resort and enjoy the ambiance!  If you can't tell, I am really looking forward to the trip!  I love analyzing how our touring strategy has evolved over the past decade.



For me, being able to use the FP well has allowed me to relax my touring and enjoy all the rides.  I do catch myself from time to time trying to get the headliners over and over just because I can but for the most part we just tour through the park and I get FP's for the rides that we want to do as we head to a certain area.  Without FP's I would be more likely to be stressed and to skip rides because I don't want to wait that long.  Then we use shows and non-FP rides as filler where needed.  Now FOP is a different story.....though my daughter prefers to just work our way through the parks and hit all the rides as we go, if a FOP FP comes up she's willing to drop everything and ride it multiple times lol


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

JETSDAD said:


> For me, being able to use the FP well has allowed me to relax my touring and enjoy all the rides.  I do catch myself from time to time trying to get the headliners over and over just because I can but for the most part we just tour through the park and I get FP's for the rides that we want to do as we head to a certain area.  Without FP's I would be more likely to be stressed and to skip rides because I don't want to wait that long.  Then we use shows and non-FP rides as filler where needed.  Now FOP is a different story.....though my daughter prefers to just work our way through the parks and hit all the rides as we go, if a FOP FP comes up she's willing to drop everything and ride it multiple times lol


Yeah - we still plan to use FP.  Just not in a “crazy I need 10 FPs a day exploit every loophole known to man” kind of way.  And we’re not going to try to ride small stuff multiple times.  I don’t need to ride Nemo, Living with the Land and Spaceship Earth 3 times to call it a successful trip lol!  Hence with 2 days at Epcot (and the fact that most of the tier 2 stuff doesn’t even need a FP) we don’t even have a use for some of our “allotment”.


----------



## JenStork

I am sure this is answered somewhere, I want to look at fastpass availability in HS. I have already secured FP for that park but am thinking about switching days due to CP narrator but don’t want to lose my FP in case there are no “good” ones available.


----------



## Cluelyss

JenStork said:


> I am sure this is answered somewhere, I want to look at fastpass availability in HS. I have already secured FP for that park but am thinking about switching days due to CP narrator but don’t want to lose my FP in case there are no “good” ones available.


You will be unable to look at a day where FPs are not currently booked unless you have an extra day of tickets, unfortunately.


----------



## lvdis

JenStork said:


> I am sure this is answered somewhere, I want to look at fastpass availability in HS. I have already secured FP for that park but am thinking about switching days due to CP narrator but don’t want to lose my FP in case there are no “good” ones available.


I think you should be able to do this. You just have to click "continue with this guest" for each person when it says you have plans at another park. As long as you back out of it without choosing or saving any fastpass selections it will leave your original choices alone.

​
One thing I did notice, if you have already reserved fp+ for the total number of days on your ticket and you click Add Fastpass, if you don't choose a day you already have fp+ for it will say you have already used your allotment or something like that. So, if you want to check about switching parks/days, just make sure you are checking on a day you already have fp+ selections for (at another park). I hope this makes sense!


----------



## kylieh

A will this work question?     First half of our stay is offsite with two MK days, 2nd half on-site.   I realize we get the 60+ from the day we check in, and my understanding is at the check in 60 days we can do our selections for the two days the week before.  We’re doing a room only booking.    

Here’s where it may get tricky, or I’m just not sure.   The  two days during the offsite stay my daughter’s friend is joining us.   She will have her own ticket and not staying with us the following week.   If I attach her to my MDE will I be able to make FP times for her at the same time?


----------



## mesaboy2

kylieh said:


> A will this work question?     First half of our stay is offsite with two MK days, 2nd half on-site.   I realize we get the 60+ from the day we check in, and my understanding is at the check in 60 days we can do our selections for the two days the week before.  We’re doing a room only booking.
> 
> Here’s where it may get tricky, or I’m just not sure.   The  two days during the offsite stay my daughter’s friend is joining us.   She will have her own ticket and not staying with us the following week.   *If I attach her to my MDE will I be able to make FP times for her at the same time?*



Last bullet applies:


mesaboy2 said:


> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> 
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Four Seasons Resort Orlando, Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account: B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
> *Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked*


----------



## Ds4angels

Can you book FPs at the same time on 2 different devices? FP day is 12/26, so I'm wondering if DH can use my account to book FP at the same time I'm booking FP on my phone?


----------



## mesaboy2

Ds4angels said:


> Can you book FPs at the same time on 2 different devices? FP day is 12/26, so I'm wondering if DH can use my account to book FP at the same time I'm booking FP on my phone?



Yes.


----------



## kylieh

mesaboy2 said:


> Last bullet applies:


Thank you


----------



## Ensusieasm

Fast passes window tomorrow morning at 7 and I suddenly thought of something.
Can two people sharing planning for their trip from their two different MDX accounts work on making fast passes for two different park days at the same time?
Or will we crash, glitch, and totally mess things up?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ensusieasm said:


> Fast passes window tomorrow morning at 7 and I suddenly thought of something.
> Can two people sharing planning for their trip from their two different MDX accounts work on making fast passes for two different park days at the same time?
> Or will we crash, glitch, and totally mess things up?


You’ll be fine. Most use 1 MDX account to book FPs on 2 or more devices.


----------



## Ensusieasm

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be fine. Most use 1 MDX account to book FPs on 2 or more devices.


Thanks for your speedy reply!


----------



## DrHickenlocher

After using your first FP on a particular ride, is it possible to modify your 2nd or 3rd FP to that original ride? I'm assuming the answer is no, but I haven't been able to find a definitive answer.

In this particular case, my kids REALLY want to go on Star Tours (again and again) and it is our first scheduled FP of the day (with Slinky Dog in the early afternoon). I don't really want to waste a FP on a show, and my kids are too scared/small to go on either Rock 'N Coaster or Tower of Terror. But I also realize I cannot get that coveted 4th FP for Star Tours without consuming the 3rd FP *somewhere*. Possibly I could book the 3rd FP for something early morning and just beep us all through without actually riding the ride just to get rid of it, and hopefully book a 4th FP while in line for Slinky Dog. But in theory, could I perhaps book Tower of Terror and then AFTER going through Star Tours, could I modify that Tower of Terror FP into Star Tours?


----------



## JETSDAD

DrHickenlocher said:


> After using your first FP on a particular ride, is it possible to modify your 2nd or 3rd FP to that original ride? I'm assuming the answer is no, but I haven't been able to find a definitive answer.
> 
> In this particular case, my kids REALLY want to go on Star Tours (again and again) and it is our first scheduled FP of the day (with Slinky Dog in the early afternoon). I don't really want to waste a FP on a show, and my kids are too scared/small to go on either Rock 'N Coaster or Tower of Terror. But I also realize I cannot get that coveted 4th FP for Star Tours without consuming the 3rd FP *somewhere*. Possibly I could book the 3rd FP for something early morning and just beep us all through without actually riding the ride just to get rid of it, and hopefully book a 4th FP while in line for Slinky Dog. But in theory, could I perhaps book Tower of Terror and then AFTER going through Star Tours, could I modify that Tower of Terror FP into Star Tours?



No, the first 3 have to be different. SDD is going to block you from adding it again until after you use that FP. But yes, you could just burn your 2nd tier 2 FP if you want or just use it for a show since you're just looking to burn it anyways.


----------



## Joe Arkansas

Thank you all for the all the great info in this thread! 273 pages! Wow!

With that said, I apologize in advance for what I'm sure has been asked and answered multiple times -- but I don't have the capacity to read through the entire thread (I did attempt a search, but to no avail.)

What happens to unused FP+s? Or, more specifically, what is the consequence of 1 or more members of a party not using a FP+?

I will be traveling to WDW next June with my wife, 2 teen kids, and 2 senior citizen grandparents. The grandparents say they are up for almost anything (no RnR or ToT), but I could easily see Grandma opting to pass at the last moment on, say, BTMR. If the whole group has FP+s for BTMR, and only 5 are used, what is the consequence of Grandma not using that FP+? (Could another member of the party use the FP+? How will an unused FP+ impact additional FP+ reservations?)


----------



## hiroMYhero

Joe Arkansas said:


> Thank you all for the all the great info in this thread! 273 pages! Wow!
> 
> With that said, I apologize in advance for what I'm sure has been asked and answered multiple times -- but I don't have the capacity to read through the entire thread (I did attempt a search, but to no avail.)
> 
> What happens to unused FP+s? Or, more specifically, what is the consequence of 1 or more members of a party not using a FP+?
> 
> I will be traveling to WDW next June with my wife, 2 teen kids, and 2 senior citizen grandparents. The grandparents say they are up for almost anything (no RnR or ToT), but I could easily see Grandma opting to pass at the last moment on, say, BTMR. If the whole group has FP+s for BTMR, and only 5 are used, what is the consequence of Grandma not using that FP+?


G-Ma’s FP will expire at the end of the hour which can hamper your next FP booking if her FP hasn’t yet expired.

You can allow someone else in the group to take her MB and scan in for another ride.


----------



## CarolynFH

Joe Arkansas said:


> Thank you all for the all the great info in this thread! 273 pages! Wow!
> 
> With that said, I apologize in advance for what I'm sure has been asked and answered multiple times -- but I don't have the capacity to read through the entire thread (I did attempt a search, but to no avail.)
> 
> What happens to unused FP+s? Or, more specifically, what is the consequence of 1 or more members of a party not using a FP+?
> 
> I will be traveling to WDW next June with my wife, 2 teen kids, and 2 senior citizen grandparents. The grandparents say they are up for almost anything (no RnR or ToT), but I could easily see Grandma opting to pass at the last moment on, say, BTMR. If the whole group has FP+s for BTMR, and only 5 are used, what is the consequence of Grandma not using that FP+? (Could another member of the party use the FP+? How will an unused FP+ impact additional FP+ reservations?)





hiroMYhero said:


> G-Ma’s FP will expire at the end of the hour which can hamper your next FP booking if her FP hasn’t yet expired.
> 
> You can allow someone else in the group to take her MB and scan in for another ride.



Or, Grandma can scan in and walk through the queue with the rest of the family and then simply tell the CM at boarding that she's not going to ride.  There's always an exit for non-riders.  That would allow her to enjoy the theming of the queue as well as spend time with the rest of the family instead of sitting outside somewhere waiting for them.


----------



## tyandbash

Hi,  I'm sure I'm asking something at that has already been asked, but I did a search and couldn't find it.  What happens when you book at fastpass at the same time as park closing?  Does that mean it is only good for the exact time on the fast pass, not the full hour?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tyandbash said:


> Hi,  I'm sure I'm asking something at that has already been asked, but I did a search and couldn't find it.  What happens when you book at fastpass at the same time as park closing?  Does that mean it is only good for the exact time on the fast pass, not the full hour?  Thanks!


The last FP Windows of the evening usually are for the last half hour prior to the official park closure. So you have a 30 minute window with a hard close at the moment the park closes.


----------



## sanapp

Do fastpass times start as soon as the park opens?  If a park opens at 8:00 is 8:00 the first time someone could potentially get a fastpass?


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

sanapp said:


> Do fastpass times start as soon as the park opens?  If a park opens at 8:00 is 8:00 the first time someone could potentially get a fastpass?


Yes, FP times start when the park opens to the general public.  There are no FP during Extra Magic Hours.  


Also, there are some attractions that do not offer FP at park opening.  These would include any shows that do not have scheduled performance times that coincide with their respective park’s opening as well as some attractions that have recently had their operating hours reduced.  Dinosaur and Kali River Rapids are two that come to mind.


----------



## Cluelyss

sanapp said:


> Do fastpass times start as soon as the park opens?  If a park opens at 8:00 is 8:00 the first time someone could potentially get a fastpass?


As long as 8:00 is regular opening and not EMH.


----------



## sanapp

Cluelyss said:


> As long as 8:00 is regular opening and not EMH.


Oh I assume it is EMH and the normal open time is 9:00


----------



## NJlauren

Want to make sure I am understanding this correctly.

I have 1 night RO stay (cheaper to add a RO night then rebook my package for the additional night).  We are not going to the parks on this day.

The next day my package starts with tickets. 

I can book my FP on the date of my RO reservation if I am reading the information correctly.  Or will I need to wait till the day my package starts.  Obviously if I need to wait it’s not a huge deal but it would be really nice to book one day earlier.


----------



## iujen94

Apologies if this has been answered in this thread already - I did a search, and couldn't find the answer.  If I do a triple split stay, all onsite and with all reservations being room only, will I be able to book for all 3 "legs" of my trip at 60 days before the start of the first stay?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

NJlauren said:


> I can book my FP on the date of my RO reservation if I am reading the information correctly.


60 days prior to the room-only check-in date is when you can book for your package park days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

iujen94 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered in this thread already - I did a search, and couldn't find the answer.  If I do a triple split stay, all onsite and with all reservations being room only, will I be able to book for all 3 "legs" of my trip at 60 days before the start of the first stay?  Thanks!


Yes. It’s covered in the Split Stay post of this thread. Any number of consecutive onsite stays keep the window open.


----------



## Cluelyss

sanapp said:


> Oh I assume it is EMH and the normal open time is 9:00


Fastpasses begin at the start of normal operating hours. They are not offered during EMH.


----------



## sanapp

Cluelyss said:


> Fastpasses begin at the start of normal operating hours. They are not offered during EMH.


I have adjusted my potential plan based on that.  Now hopefully I get everything I want on Tuesday!  Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

sanapp said:


> I have adjusted my potential plan based on that.  Now hopefully I get everything I want on Tuesday!  Thanks


Good luck!!


----------



## Beachmom0317

What are the general fast pass windows for arriving early or late? I have some anytime fast passes and I don’t want to accidentally redeem one while trying to use one of our regular FP. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Beachmom0317 said:


> What are the general fast pass windows for arriving early or late? I have some anytime fast passes and I don’t want to accidentally redeem one while trying to use one of our regular FP. Thanks!


When you have Anytimes linked to your MDX account, the main thing you must remember is to use your regular FPs during their true 1 hour window - Do not be early nor late - this will ensure the FP system deducts the regular FP and not the Anytime.


----------



## DisFox

hiroMYhero said:


> Please post after your arrival to let us know if early activation was allowed.


Just got back today from our Thanksgiving trip. The short answer is that yes! If you booked tickets prior to the October 16th change to specific date tickets they can be activated early.  If you purchase "variable" date tickets after October 16th as part of a package they can also be activated early - I guess these are tickets that could be used anytime and not date specific.  You really need to go to guest services to do this.  I attempted to do this on the night we arrived and were staying offsite.  We had Thanksgiving dinner at 1900 Park Fare and I visited the concierge at the Grand Floridian to attempt it.  Let's just say she got ahead of herself and canceled fast passes that I had made. luckily it was for Sunday and my plan was to cancel these anyway and grab what I could for Saturday ( a crowd level 10 at MK).  I went to GS at Disney Springs on Friday and after being deleted off the waiting list due to a glitch and waiting a bit longer than I should have not only were my tickets activated early, I managed to make the fast passes I expected to get at almost the expected times (Buzz, HM, and Pooh) but, I was also generously provided 3 multi experience fast passes for our family so we were able to walk on 7D, Space, and Splash on a Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisFox said:


> Just got back today from our Thanksgiving trip. The short answer is that yes! If you booked tickets prior to the October 16th change to specific date tickets they can be activated early.  If you purchase "variable" date tickets after October 16th as part of a package they can also be activated early - I guess these are tickets that could be used anytime and not date specific.  You really need to go to guest services to do this.  I attempted to do this on the night we arrived and were staying offsite.  We had Thanksgiving dinner at 1900 Park Fare and I visited the concierge at the Grand Floridian to attempt it.  Let's just say she got ahead of herself and canceled fast passes that I had made. luckily it was for Sunday and my plan was to cancel these anyway and grab what I could for Saturday ( a crowd level 10 at MK).  I went to GS at Disney Springs on Friday and after being deleted off the waiting list due to a glitch and waiting a bit longer than I should have not only were my tickets activated early, I managed to make the fast passes I expected to get at almost the expected times (Buzz, HM, and Pooh) but, I was also generously provided 3 multi experience fast passes for our family so we were able to walk on 7D, Space, and Splash on a Thanksgiving weekend.


@DisFox, thank you for reporting your success! 

So, confirming a 2-days early activation. Did the CM state that it’s still a 10-day early activation time frame for the pre-October 16th tickets?


----------



## DisFox

hiroMYhero said:


> @DisFox, thank you for reporting your success!
> 
> So, confirming a 2-days early activation. Did the CM state that it’s still a 10-day early activation time frame for the pre-October 16th tickets?


Yes - 10 days early and 14 days from activiation as it was previously.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisFox said:


> Yes - 10 days early and 14 days from activiation as it was previously.


Thank you!!


----------



## Madame

Bit of a complex situation for Feb/Mar for me.  I have a solo trip Feb 20-24, then a family trip Mar 9-15.  

Feb trip is Pop/VGF & Mar is BCV.  I have a DVC AP & cannot figure out if I’ll be able to make FP for both trips..?

TIA


----------



## Cluelyss

Madame said:


> Bit of a complex situation for Feb/Mar for me.  I have a solo trip Feb 20-24, then a family trip Mar 9-15.
> 
> Feb trip is Pop/VGF & Mar is BCV.  I have a DVC AP & cannot figure out if I’ll be able to make FP for both trips..?
> 
> TIA


 Since both trips are on site, you should have no issue making FPs for both.


----------



## Madame

Cluelyss said:


> Since both trips are on site, you should have no issue making FPs for both.


Thx!


----------



## jjjones325

Want to make sure I'm correct here.  I've got 7 people going under two different package reservations.  We are linked.  Under My Plans, I see mine and their reservation and I can add them to my ADRs.  I'm assuming I'll be able to make everybody's FPs, right? Our package stays all start on the same day.

I'm only questioning this as I can't see to be able to customize the Magic Bands for the other reservation.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> I'm only questioning this as I can't see to be able to customize the Magic Bands for the other reservation.


You can’t because only the MDX account manager can access and customize for all those on that specific MDX account.


----------



## 3LittleMouses

Hi we are going for 14 day staying on property.  We have part of the myw 10 day park hopper.  Then we had to buy a 4 day ticket.  I have the four day ticket linked. So when I begin my fast pass selection, can I select for all 14 days at once?


----------



## hiroMYhero

3LittleMouses said:


> can I select for all 14 days at once?


Yes.


----------



## jjjones325

hiroMYhero said:


> You can’t because only the MDX account manager can access and customize for all those on that specific MDX account.



Okay, thanks for that, but I should have no problem making FPs for all 7 people, correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> Okay, thanks for that, but I should have no problem making FPs for all 7 people, correct?


You can book for all 7 because the people in the accounts are linked.


----------



## Renee1061

My daughter, her fiance, and I are all AP holders. Our FP window opened today for our onsite Feb trip. My daughter and her fiance are also going at the end of this month for a 5-day offsite trip and have already made their FP reservations for that trip. It will only let me book FPs for 2 days for them in Feb, because they have reached their 7-day limit for AP holders.

I thought it would let me book all days of the Feb trip since it is onsite. Is there a workaround for this, or am I going to have to wait until they use their December FPs to make additional FPs for Feb? 

(Note: They only had one FP booked for their final day and it wasn't a vital one, so I canceled that one and was able to book 3 days for all of us in Feb. I was at least able to go ahead and get the big 3 - 7DMT, SDD, and FOP - but was hoping there was some way I could go ahead and book all days of our Feb trip).


----------



## hiroMYhero

Renee1061 said:


> My daughter, her fiance, and I are all AP holders. Our FP window opened today for our onsite Feb trip. My daughter and her fiance are also going at the end of this month for a 5-day offsite trip and have already made their FP reservations for that trip. It will only let me book FPs for 2 days for them in Feb, because they have reached their 7-day limit for AP holders.
> 
> I thought it would let me book all days of the Feb trip since it is onsite. Is there a workaround for this, or am I going to have to wait until they use their December FPs to make additional FPs for Feb?
> 
> (Note: They only had one FP booked for their final day and it wasn't a vital one, so I canceled that one and was able to book 3 days for all of us in Feb. I was at least able to go ahead and get the big 3 - 7DMT, SDD, and FOP - but was hoping there was some way I could go ahead and book all days of our Feb trip).


When there are FPs booked for offsite days, the 7-days of FP limit goes into effect. 

The only work around is to purchase and link regular tickets to book the rest of those days. Then reassign the regular tickets away from them after their December trip.


----------



## JustBrad

We are going to HS with a sub 40" toddler...so we can't do the bigger rides with him.   If we book a fastpass for Tower of Terror or anything else, and don't use it just letting the time expire, will we still be able to book a 4th fastpass after we use the other 2?

My goal is to use all 3 fastpasses as early in the day as we can to possibly get one of the three TS rides later....so I booked Tower of Terror for first thing in morning, so its time runs concurrent while we do SDD and TSM at rope drop.  Then we will use our FP on Swirling Saucers and something else before lunch to be able to rebook for later.

Will this work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JustBrad said:


> Will this work?


Yes.


----------



## Renee1061

hiroMYhero said:


> When there are FPs booked for offsite days, the 7-days of FP limit goes into effect.
> 
> The only work around is to purchase and link regular tickets to book the rest of those days. Then reassign the regular tickets away from them after their December trip.



That's what I was afraid of. Not going to buy more tickets. I got the hard-to-get ones, so I think I'll be okay waiting until the end of this month to get the rest of them. I'm hoping wait times in February won't be too unmanageable, anyway.


----------



## CarolynFH

Renee1061 said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Not going to buy more tickets. I got the hard-to-get ones, so I think I'll be okay waiting until the end of this month to get the rest of them. I'm hoping wait times in February won't be too unmanageable, anyway.



Don't forget that as they use a day in December you can book another day in February - that's what I'm doing with our offsite December trip and our onsite January trip!


----------



## Babsy

Slinky Dog Dash or Midway Mania for FP+?

DH and I LOVE Midway mania and have a history of missing rope drop (sleepyheads). should we try for Today  Story Midway mania as close to opening as possible or SDD? I currently have a FP+ for SDD, but wondering if I should try to change it. Also, I have our first FP+ at the little mermaid sham at 9:40 am. Will there be time to do TSMM before we go to that show? 
TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

SDD; TSM has short lines due to 3 tracks and being “old” compared to SDD and AS2.


----------



## Babsy

hiroMYhero said:


> SDD; TSM has short lines due to 3 tracks and being “old” compared to SDD and AS2.



Yes, that was kind of what I was thinking when I booked. It's just that we love TSMM, and I am freaking out a little about not having a FP+ for it.


----------



## amy66b

Our FP+ window just opened up. We are staying 2 weeks the first week not on property. Because of the new date based tickets we had to do some rearranging in our schedule. I wasn’t able to get Flight of Passage for our first AK day. Does anyone know (and sorry if this was already asked) if more FP+ become available at a later date or the 30 day window when people aren’t staying on property?


----------



## Cluelyss

amy66b said:


> Our FP+ window just opened up. We are staying 2 weeks the first week not on property. Because of the new date based tickets we had to do some rearranging in our schedule. I wasn’t able to get Flight of Passage for our first AK day. Does anyone know (and sorry if this was already asked) if more FP+ become available at a later date or the 30 day window when people aren’t staying on property?


Additional FPs are not added at a later date, but if a FP is released by another guest it does become available for you to pick up. And as people change plans all the time, definitely keep checking! I’ve beeb able to obtain many FPs after my 60 day window by diligently checking. Good luck!


----------



## Babsy

amy66b said:


> Our FP+ window just opened up. We are staying 2 weeks the first week not on property. Because of the new date based tickets we had to do some rearranging in our schedule. I wasn’t able to get Flight of Passage for our first AK day. Does anyone know (and sorry if this was already asked) if more FP+ become available at a later date or the 30 day window when people aren’t staying on property?



We were even able to get FOP as a day of FP+ once!! It just became available as I was checking and we were riding less than an hour later! Keep checking - it is always possible to get lucky!


----------



## amy66b

Cluelyss said:


> Additional FPs are not added at a later date, but if a FP is released by another guest it does become available for you to pick up. And as people change plans all the time, definitely keep checking! I’ve beeb able to obtain many FPs after my 60 day window by diligently checking. Good luck!


Thanks for your help. Will definitely keep checking!!!


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

A few multiple experience FP were given to us, including my one year old who has a Magicband but no ticket. Can my older son use his Magicband to use his FP?!


----------



## hiroMYhero

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> A few multiple experience FP were given to us, including my one year old who has a Magicband but no ticket. Can my older son use his Magicband to use his FP?!


The FP system will ID that FP as valid and your son can ride the attraction.

Additionally, the FP is checked against the valid ticket data and because a linked valid ticket hasn’t been used to enter the park, the system will “lock” the MDX account. 

You won’t be able to book additional FPs with your account.


----------



## kattyjemmeg

Hi everyone, I’ve been reading the beginning of this thread to try and find the answer but cannot seem to find anything that helps. I wonder if anyone can help me please?

I am staying onsite for 5 nights and our friends are staying onsite for the last 3 nights. They are linked to me on MDE and I’m in charge of booking everyone’s FP’s. I understand I can book my FP’s at 60+5, can I only book theirs at 60+3?

Many thanks xx


----------



## hiroMYhero

kattyjemmeg said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been reading the beginning of this thread to try and find the answer but cannot seem to find anything that helps. I wonder if anyone can help me please?
> 
> I am staying onsite for 5 nights and our friends are staying onsite for the last 3 nights. They are linked to me on MDE and I’m in charge of booking everyone’s FP’s. I understand I can book my FP’s at 60+5, can I only book theirs at 60+3?
> 
> Many thanks xx


If they purchased their tickets separately and not as part of a package, you can book for them when your window opens.

From the Booking Section regarding the 60-day booking:



mesaboy2 said:


> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.



If they have a package, they have to wait.


----------



## kattyjemmeg

hiroMYhero said:


> If they purchased their tickets separately and not as part of a package, you can book for them when your window opens.
> 
> From the Booking Section regarding the 60-day booking:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have a package, they have to wait.


Thank you so much! That helps a lot!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

NM


----------



## Captain Kittens

Just a curious question about getting FP's for Flight of Passage. I just got back from WDW a week ago and did the rope drop at AK for Flight of Passage (got in with ZERO wait time and walked straight into the ride, I highly recommend this method) however the screen was busted so they gave us a free FP right after we exited which was cool. We used this extra FP on Flight of Passage again later that evening.

Anyways...long story short....how do people get FP's for it? I tried literally the day I could book them with our reservation (60 days in advance). Got up extra early, sat in front of my computer BEFORE I was eligible and I have really fast internet...as soon as the second hit and the clock struck 7 am (which is when you can start locking them up) I tried for it and...gasp....NOTHING. ALL GONE. ZILCH. I cant stress enough that at literally 7 o'clock and 1 second there was no available times during the day.

HOW?! HOOOOOW?!?!?! Is it due to people in other time zones snagging them all up? IE: The Brits snagging them since they are 5 hours ahead? I cant imagine that is the reason. Did Disney turn off FP's for it?? I just dont see how there was not one single time slot available at as soon as it should have been.


----------



## JETSDAD

Captain Kittens said:


> Just a curious question about getting FP's for Flight of Passage. I just got back from WDW a week ago and did the rope drop at AK for Flight of Passage (got in with ZERO wait time and walked straight into the ride, I highly recommend this method) however the screen was busted so they gave us a free FP right after we exited which was cool. We used this extra FP on Flight of Passage again later that evening.
> 
> Anyways...long story short....how do people get FP's for it? I tried literally the day I could book them with our reservation (60 days in advance). Got up extra early, sat in front of my computer BEFORE I was eligible and I have really fast internet...as soon as the second hit and the clock struck 7 am (which is when you can start locking them up) I tried for it and...gasp....NOTHING. ALL GONE. ZILCH. I cant stress enough that at literally 7 o'clock and 1 second there was no available times during the day.
> 
> HOW?! HOOOOOW?!?!?! Is it due to people in other time zones snagging them all up? IE: The Brits snagging them since they are 5 hours ahead? I cant imagine that is the reason. Did Disney turn off FP's for it?? I just dont see how there was not one single time slot available at as soon as it should have been.



The window opens at the same time of day for everyone.  What day of your trip were you trying to book it for?  People can book up to 10 days when their window opens so your first days have already been booked by people who overlap your trip.


----------



## Captain Kittens

JETSDAD said:


> The window opens at the same time of day for everyone.  What day of your trip were you trying to book it for?  People can book up to 10 days when their window opens so your first days have already been booked by people who overlap your trip.



Ahhhhh I get what you are saying. We arrived on Dec 9th (tried to get the passes for the Tuesday Dec 11). So if someone has a vacay starting on Dec 6th then they can book FPs for the 11th and overlap me. I get it, makes sense but damn thats savage.


----------



## Cluelyss

Captain Kittens said:


> Ahhhhh I get what you are saying. We arrived on Dec 9th (tried to get the passes for the Tuesday Dec 11). So if someone has a vacay starting on Dec 6th then they can book FPs for the 11th and overlap me. I get it, makes sense but damn thats savage.


Yep. Lately it needs to be a minimum of day 3 of your trip for a good shot.


----------



## unveilmyeyes

Babsy said:


> Slinky Dog Dash or Midway Mania for FP+?
> 
> DH and I LOVE Midway mania and have a history of missing rope drop (sleepyheads). should we try for Today  Story Midway mania as close to opening as possible or SDD? I currently have a FP+ for SDD, but wondering if I should try to change it. Also, I have our first FP+ at the little mermaid sham at 9:40 am. Will there be time to do TSMM before we go to that show?
> TIA



SDD as TSM wait time is less. Very short if you wait til evening. And yes about the show if you get to park on time. You don’t even need fp for mermaid show btw.


----------



## unveilmyeyes

Cluelyss said:


> Additional FPs are not added at a later date, but if a FP is released by another guest it does become available for you to pick up. And as people change plans all the time, definitely keep checking! I’ve beeb able to obtain many FPs after my 60 day window by diligently checking. Good luck!



FP are added at a later date, happens every day.


----------



## pickypiratepete

Hopefully someone knows the answer to this, and I don’t make a mess of trying to explain it-
2 adults, 2 Disney adults
Booked package thru a travel agent special 7/4-7/8 at Polynesian with 7 day tickets
Booked room only through Priceline 7/8-7/11 AKL Jambo Villas 
If the kids are not added to the second reservation(Priceline), can I still make fast passes for them for day 5,6,7 since they are linked on MDE with 7 day tickets? 
Both reservations are in MDE but the kids are not listed in AKL


----------



## Babsy

unveilmyeyes said:


> SDD as TSM wait time is less. Very short if you wait til evening. And yes about the show if you get to park on time. You don’t even need fp for mermaid show btw.



Thanks! Yes, it is a throwaway that we will scan and mybe not even bother to go see. We might to fill time, if nothing else available and if there is enough time to see it and not impact anything else. The issue is that we don't really want to do any rides that need a FP+ in DHS except tier 1 rides. So, I want to get rid of the 2 second tier rides ASAP so that i can book more Tier 1 rides, even in another park, perhaps, if that makes sense.

At this point still working out my options.....I'm not good with these FP+ strategies.


----------



## JETSDAD

Babsy said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is a throwaway that we will scan and mybe not even bother to go see. We might to fill time, if nothing else available and if there is enough time to see it and not impact anything else. The issue is that we don't really want to do any rides that need a FP+ in DHS except tier 1 rides. So, I want to get rid of the 2 second tier rides ASAP so that i can book more Tier 1 rides, even in another park, perhaps, if that makes sense.
> 
> At this point still working out my options.....I'm not good with these FP+ strategies.



If you're just wanting to do a Tier 1 at HS and then add a Tier 1 at a different park, don't bother making any Tier 2 rides at HS.  Once you tap into your Tier 1 at HS go in and add rides at the 2nd park.


----------



## Cluelyss

unveilmyeyes said:


> FP are added at a later date, happens every day.


FPs are added back into the pool if someone drops a prior selection, yes, or if ride capacity is adjusted, but OP was asking if there was a new FP “dump” at the 30 day mark for offsite guests, which there is not, and that is the question I was responding to.


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

Merry Christmas everyone!  I am not new to WDW, but new to connecting accounts.  Seriously, just helping a friend!  LOL!  Their FP day is next week.  Not really relevant. But checking some other bases. Am I correct?  The person who made the reservation is the only one who can order Magic Bands.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Is there a strategy to make it possible to pre-book one FP in the morning for one park and then be able to book your next fast pass day-of in the second park without having to use the first three FPs in the morning park?

Ive read that some people may book the 3 initial and then cancel two. Does this work?


----------



## JETSDAD

Brett Wyman said:


> Is there a strategy to make it possible to pre-book one FP in the morning for one park and then be able to book your next fast pass day-of in the second park without having ito use the first three FPs in the morning park?
> 
> Ive read that some people may book the 3 initial and then cancel two. Does this work?



You could just book 1 FP and then as soon as you tap that FP you could add FP's in the second park.  The same can be accomplished by having 3 FP's in park one, tapping the first FP, then cancelling the others and adding at a different park.


----------



## Brett Wyman

JETSDAD said:


> You could just book 1 FP and then as soon as you tap that FP you could add FP's in the second park.  The same can be accomplished by having 3 FP's in park one, tapping the first FP, then cancelling the others and adding at a different park.



Okay so your second FP can be in a second park as long as the first one was used? Great. I did not know that.


----------



## Cluelyss

Brett Wyman said:


> Okay so your second FP can be in a second park as long as the first one was used? Great. I did not know that.


Yep! You just cannot pre-book in two different parks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Brett Wyman said:


> Is there a strategy to make it possible to pre-book one FP in the morning for one park and then be able to book your next fast pass day-of in the second park without having to use the first three FPs in the morning park?
> 
> Ive read that some people may book the 3 initial and then cancel two. Does this work?


Also check the Park Hopping FP tips in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM STICKY that’s at the top of this forum page.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

So excited!  Today was my FP booking day and I got everything I wanted at the times I wanted.  Flights, rooms, ADR's and FP's all booked.  Too soon to pack I guess!


----------



## ChrisCross27

I have 3 adults and one toddler going to the parks. Can we rider swap so that all 3 adults can ride under one FP? I’m trying to understand and found mixed answers.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ChrisCross27 said:


> I have 3 adults and one toddler going to the parks. Can we rider swap so that all 3 adults can ride under one FP? I’m trying to understand and found mixed answers.


By popular request, Rider Swap is now on the Families board. The first post of this thread has current info:
DIGITAL Rider Swap/Rider Switch/Child Swap: In Effect as of June 16th


----------



## disneykins

My 60 day window for FP is Jan. 1. Will I still be able to book them online, even thought the offices are closed? We are staying onsite from Mar. 2 to Mar. 14, will I be able to book for every day of my stay on Jan. 1? Finding it hard to plan in so much detail for so many days so far in advance. If we book FPs for every day and then have a change of plans for a particular day, what do we do? 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## CJK

Hi everyone! I have a quick question. Some friends are renting an off-site house for 2 months. Their adult kids and grandkids are joining them at different times throughout the 2 months. The grandparents accidentally bought 6 day tickets, thinking that they could use them throughout the 2 months. These tickets expire 14 days after first use. Here's my question. Can they book some fast passes in March and some fast passes in April with their current 6 day tickets? I know they will have to buy more tickets when they get to Disney because the 6 day tickets will expire before their April dates, but for now, can we book 6 days worth of fast passes spread throughout the 2 months? I hope I'm making sense. They don't want to buy additional tickets until absolutely necessary, but want to book 6 days worth of fast passes. TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneykins said:


> will I be able to book for every day of my stay on Jan. 1?


Yes


----------



## blakefamily

disneykins said:


> My 60 day window for FP is Jan. 1. Will I still be able to book them online, even thought the offices are closed? We are staying onsite from Mar. 2 to Mar. 14, will I be able to book for every day of my stay on Jan. 1? Finding it hard to plan in so much detail for so many days so far in advance. If we book FPs for every day and then have a change of plans for a particular day, what do we do?
> Thanks,
> Tony


Our FP day is also Jan 1. We are on the west coast, so FP selection starts at 4am our time....  not sure I should even go to sleep after new years   We are only staying on site for 3 nights, so I am crossing fingers for FOP on our last park day, or Doing EMH at AK


----------



## HydroGuy

I will try to keep this short. I have an old, non-expiring WDW ticket with three days left. I have never entered that ticket into my MDE account. Last time I used it was 2012. 

My FP reservation window comes up Monday.

If I enter my non-expiring ticket into MDE (I am assuming I can do that, right?), and make my FP+ reservations, and later decide I want to buy a new park ticket, is there any way to transfer those FP+ reservations to my new park ticket and keep the old non-expiring ticket for the future?


----------



## hiroMYhero

HydroGuy said:


> I will try to keep this short. I have an old, non-expiring WDW ticket with three days left. I have never entered that ticket into my MDE account. Last time I used it was 2012.
> 
> My FP reservation window comes up Monday.
> 
> If I enter my non-expiring ticket into MDE (I am assuming I can do that, right?), and make my FP+ reservations, and later decide I want to buy a new park ticket, is there any way to transfer those FP+ reservations to my new park ticket and keep the old non-expiring ticket for the future?


FPs remain with that specific Profile.

You’ll either have to Prioritize your tickets at a Ticket Window or GR prior to entering Park#1, or, attempt to reassign the non-expiring ticket away from that Profile to a secondary-fake name Profile.


----------



## HydroGuy

hiroMYhero said:


> FPs remain with that specific Profile.
> 
> You’ll either have to Prioritize your tickets at a Ticket Window or GR prior to entering Park#1, or, attempt to reassign the non-expiring ticket away from that Profile to a secondary-fake name Profile.


Thanks. I am still confused though! 

Can I only have one park ticket in my Profile for me? If I can have more than one, how do I get the FPs moved between tickets? Is that the Ticket Window/GR option you mention? I go there and have them change my "new" park ticket to be the default one before using it for park admittance on Day 1? And they can make sure I do not lose FPs attached to my non-expiring park ticket?

I guess I would be a bit afraid to transfer my non-expiring ticket to a secondary-fake Profile before the trip and possibly lose my FPs. But I would also be afraid to still have it on my Profile on Day 1 and somehow have it get used even though GR says it won't.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks. I am still confused though!
> 
> Can I only have one park ticket in my Profile for me? If I can have more than one, how do I get the FPs moved between tickets? Is that the Ticket Window/GR option you mention? I go there and have them change my "new" park ticket to be the default one before using it for park admittance on Day 1? And they can make sure I do not lose FPs attached to my non-expiring park ticket?
> 
> I guess I would be a bit afraid to transfer my non-expiring ticket to a secondary-fake Profile before the trip and possibly lose my FPs. But I would also be afraid to still have it on my Profile on Day 1 and somehow have it get used even though GR says it won't.


Tickets can be reassigned or prioritized. Link any new ticket to that same Profile to retain your FPs.

Prioritizing means GR or Ticket CM sets the new ticket to be used rather than the no-expire ticket.


----------



## HydroGuy

hiroMYhero said:


> Tickets can be reassigned or prioritized. Link any new ticket to that same Profile to retain your FPs.
> 
> Prioritizing means GR or Ticket CM sets the new ticket to be used rather than the no-expire ticket.


Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> I will try to keep this short. I have an old, non-expiring WDW ticket with three days left. I have never entered that ticket into my MDE account. Last time I used it was 2012.
> 
> My FP reservation window comes up Monday.
> 
> If I enter my non-expiring ticket into MDE (I am assuming I can do that, right?), and make my FP+ reservations, and later decide I want to buy a new park ticket, is there any way to transfer those FP+ reservations to my new park ticket and keep the old non-expiring ticket for the future?





hiroMYhero said:


> FPs remain with that specific Profile.
> 
> You’ll either have to Prioritize your tickets at a Ticket Window or GR prior to entering Park#1, or, attempt to reassign the non-expiring ticket away from that Profile to a secondary-fake name Profile.





hiroMYhero said:


> Tickets can be reassigned or prioritized. Link any new ticket to that same Profile to retain your FPs.
> 
> Prioritizing means GR or Ticket CM sets the new ticket to be used rather than the no-expire ticket.


A little more info on this. I was not able to add my old non-expiring ticket into MDE because it was too old. So I had to call. The Disney person I talked to was able to do this fairly easily.

Since I had her on the line, I asked this same question to get her advice. I believed @hiroMYhero but I wanted to see if there were other options. She recommended I first buy the new park ticket, link it into MDE, and then call them back. She said they could prioritize the new ticket for me.

You probably knew this already or at least guessed it, but I wanted to confirm it here for anyone with a similar question.

Thanks!


----------



## Tiggr924

I am an AP holder and traveling with someone who is not. We are linked in MDE, but she has not linked her ticket yet to her profile. Am I able to make FP+ for both of us if her ticket is not linked? Is there ever a way to make FP+ for someone in your party who does not have a ticket in MDE?

ETA: We have a room reservation and are staying on property, quickly approaching our 60-day window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tiggr924 said:


> Am I able to make FP+ for both of us if her ticket is not linked?


No. It’s the ticket entitlement that allows the actual FP booking. The resort stay only opens the booking window.


----------



## Tiggr924

hiroMYhero said:


> No. It’s the ticket entitlement that allows the actual FP booking. The resort stay only opens the booking window.


Thank you!


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

How do you use your fastpass? I booked a few for Animal Kingdom, confused on how to use them.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> How do you use your fastpass? I booked a few for Animal Kingdom, confused on how to use them.



How do you use them? Your answer I believe is on page one of this thread, but let me help the best I can.  Your FP all have times on them for when you can ride your ride.  Example: Flight of Passage 10-11am.  You can arrive 5 minutes early, 9:55am and 15 minutes late 11:15am to do that FP.  You enter the queue for the FP line and when you arrive at the "tap in  station" you will put your magic band to the scanner or a ticket if you have only that to access your ride.  That will use up your first FP.  You'll do that at each station till they are all gone.  You can now book one FP at a time throughout the day to ride other rides.  @Klayfish or @JETSDAD can break that down better than I can.  Tell me which FPs you have for AK.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

Tiggerlover91 said:


> How do you use them? Your answer I believe is on page one of this thread, but let me help the best I can.  Your FP all have times on them for when you can ride your ride.  Example: Flight of Passage 10-11am.  You can arrive 5 minutes early, 9:55am and 15 minutes late 11:15am to do that FP.  You enter the queue for the FP line and when you arrive at the "tap in  station" you will put your magic band to the scanner or a ticket if you have only that to access your ride.  That will use up your first FP.  You'll do that at each station till they are all gone.  You can now book one FP at a time throughout the day to ride other rides.  @Klayfish or @JETSDAD can break that down better than I can.  Tell me which FPs you have for AK.



Thanks so much. So far I booked Kilimanjaro Safaris from 3:00pm to 4:00pm and Na'vi River Journey from 4:40 to 5:40pm.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> Thanks so much. So far I booked Kilimanjaro Safaris from 3:00pm to 4:00pm and Na'vi River Journey from 4:40 to 5:40pm.



You are most welcome! Your times sound good for FP.  Be aware that you can book one more tier 2 if you'd like.  My suggestion would be Expedition Everest.  Always remember, if you're not happy with your times, you can move them around if you want to. Again, @Klayfish  and @JETSDAD are the experts there! Glad I could help!


----------



## JETSDAD

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> Thanks so much. So far I booked Kilimanjaro Safaris from 3:00pm to 4:00pm and Na'vi River Journey from 4:40 to 5:40pm.



Personally I would try for earlier times if you can.  Once you've used 3 FP's you can start to add more day of.  By having them later in the day you lose this option.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

Thanks so much. This site has been so helpful.


----------



## Cinderella94

Hi everyone, currently we are checking in on March 6 and leaving March 12. I called this morning to add on one night at the beginning and check in March 5, however they were not able to do that with my current reservation because it was booked with the passholder discount. They offered me the option of a separate reservation for that one night only. With the March 6 check in date, my FP booking day is this Saturday Jan. 5th. If I booked the separate reservation to check in a night early, my FP booking for that date would be this Friday, Jan 4. Would I be able to book the rest of my trip's FPs on Friday as well? Or would I have to wait until Saturday for the rest, because it would be separate reservation numbers?
Thank you!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Cinderella94 said:


> Hi everyone, currently we are checking in on March 6 and leaving March 12. I called this morning to add on one night at the beginning and check in March 5, however they were not able to do that with my current reservation because it was booked with the passholder discount. They offered me the option of a separate reservation for that one night only. With the March 6 check in date, my FP booking day is this Saturday Jan. 5th. If I booked the separate reservation to check in a night early, my FP booking for that date would be this Friday, Jan 4. *Would I be able to book the rest of my trip's FPs on Friday as well?* Or would I have to wait until Saturday for the rest, because it would be separate reservation numbers?
> Thank you!!



Yes.  You’d have a split stay with 2 onsite reservations, covered in Post #4.


----------



## tjkrk

I am planning for some family members.  Currently 5 family members have a fast pass for Slinky Dog Dash.  I need to remove two people from that fast pass reservation in order to book fast passes at different park for them.  How do I remove them from the fast pass party (it is only allowing me to change a fast pass to a different one at Hollywood Studios) without having the other three people lose their Slinky Dog Fast Pass?  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tjkrk said:


> I am planning for some family members.  Currently 5 family members have a fast pass for Slinky Dog Dash.  I need to remove two people from that fast pass reservation in order to book fast passes at different park for them.  How do I remove them from the fast pass party (it is only allowing me to change a fast pass to a different one at Hollywood Studios) without having the other three people lose their Slinky Dog Fast Pass?  Thanks!


Go to the FP and choose Cancel.

Only Select the people who need to Cancel and proceed.


----------



## JETSDAD

tjkrk said:


> I am planning for some family members.  Currently 5 family members have a fast pass for Slinky Dog Dash.  I need to remove two people from that fast pass reservation in order to book fast passes at different park for them.  How do I remove them from the fast pass party (it is only allowing me to change a fast pass to a different one at Hollywood Studios) without having the other three people lose their Slinky Dog Fast Pass?  Thanks!



You can just go in to the FP and cancel it for the 2 people. Click on the FP and then Cancel.  It will give you the option to select who you are cancelling for.  The other way would be to just go add a new FP at a different park.  Once you add that FP the existing ones they have will be removed.


----------



## tjkrk

Thank you!  I was so worried I would screw it up for the other three so I wanted to verify before I went ahead and cancelled this hard to get FP.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

My daughter's check-in date is March 16.  One online calculator says Jan 15 is Fastpass booking day, another online calculator says Jan 14 is Fastpass booking day. Which is correct?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mesaboy2

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> My daughter's check-in date is March 16.  One online calculator says Jan 15 is Fastpass booking day, another online calculator says Jan 14 is Fastpass booking day. Which is correct?
> Thanks in advance.



Sixty days before March 16 is January 15.  There are any number of sources for this information, including assistants such as Siri.


----------



## KEK1

Please can someone advise- I have booked FPs for 6 ppl for our upcoming trip. On 1 of those days the boys might be doing something other than WDW (middle of trip), they are not sure yet. If they go somewhere else,  can we use their FPs, if they tap into the park? TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

KEK1 said:


> Please can someone advise- I have booked FPs for 6 ppl for our upcoming trip. On 1 of those days the boys might be doing something other than WDW (middle of trip), they are not sure yet. If they go somewhere else,  can we use their FPs, if they tap into the park? TIA!



If they enter the park *that day*, yes.  Otherwise, no.  You will need their tickets or bands to redeem their FPs.


----------



## Ensusieasm

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes you are entitled to book for all onsite park days.
> 
> It’s always best not to ask CMs and instead rely on info in @mesaboy2 ’s FP FAQ.


Your advice was spot on! Even though 3 cm’s on the phone told me it wouldn’t work with an annual pass, I was able to book my 5 day onsite March trip fast passes while I still have 9 days of onsite stay fast passes on the books for later this month. One peculiar thing is my fast pass booking window opened a day early yesterday even though it should have opened this morning for my March 6th trip. I had also heard that might happen here  on this thread, so I had been watching for that. Thanks for all the great advice for a first time passholder!


----------



## KEK1

mesaboy2 said:


> If they enter the park *that day*, yes.  Otherwise, no.  You will need their tickets or bands to redeem their FPs.


Thanks! If they enter the park but then leave again, will that work or do they have to tap out to leave?


----------



## mesaboy2

KEK1 said:


> Thanks! If they enter the park but then leave again, will that work or do they have to tap out to leave?



That will work, as there are no touchpoints at the exits.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Have read to make myself familiar with some of the ways to get get extras FP’s when park hopping. Pretty much understand but do have this question (sorry if at missed it somewhere!): 

If I understand correctly, if I go to DHS in the morning and book only 2 FP’s in advance I can book a 3rd FP at Epcot for later in the day once we tap at the first attraction at DHD , correct? My question is whether we can also book a 4th FP at Epcot either at the same time or after we go to the second attraction at DHS? Or is only 1 additional FP able to be booked at another park if you book 2 at the first park?  Hope the question is clear. Many thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Boardwalk III said:


> Or is only 1 additional FP able to be booked at another park if you book 2 at the first park?


Yes because that equals a total of 3 pre-booked FPs. Then, after using all 3, you’re able to book FP#4.


----------



## Boardwalk III

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes because that equals a total of 3 pre-booked FPs. Then, after using all 3, you’re able to book FP#4.



Tks!


----------



## Gman76

Split stay/rooms question.

Daughter/Husband and 2 little ones arrive one day earlier than us and staying at Polynesian. Planner will be booked their FP, etc.
We arrive one day after them and stay at Disney Springs Doubletree. We can get 60 day FP since that is a Disney Springs area hotel, but start reserving a day later.

Any ideas for us to get in on their FP schedule?  We have not purchased tickets yet.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Gman76 said:


> Split stay/rooms question.
> 
> Daughter/Husband and 2 little ones arrive one day earlier than us and staying at Polynesian. Planner will be booked their FP, etc.
> We arrive one day after them and stay at Disney Springs Doubletree. We can get 60 day FP since that is a Disney Springs area hotel, but start reserving a day later.
> 
> Any ideas for us to get in on their FP schedule?  We have not purchased tickets yet.


We had a similar situation except one member of our group was not staying at any resort, but just driving over for a day trip from Sebastian, Florida.   Since He was part if our “ Friend and family” group in My Disney Experience and I was in charge of planning for him, I was able to make fast passes for him right at the time our 60 day window opened up. If you set up your My Disney Experience correctly, you should be able to make this work too. If, for some reason, this doesn’t work you can always modify to add people to existing fast passes, or at least try to get times that overlap fast pass times and go together.


----------



## Gman76

So - when setting up My Disney Experience - you can add lots of people in - even more than the hotel room would normally hold?  Assuming their planner will do this, that would be great.  She wants us to book onsite with her - but I see no reason to.  $167 a night at Doubletree Suites seems much better than expensive onsite.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Gman76 said:


> So - when setting up My Disney Experience - you can add lots of people in - even more than the hotel room would normally hold?  Assuming their planner will do this, that would be great.  She wants us to book onsite with her - but I see no reason to.  $167 a night at Doubletree Suites seems much better than expensive onsite.


Yes, you can add people to your My Disney Experience with no regard to how many will fit in a hotel room.


----------



## CarolynFH

Gman76 said:


> So - when setting up My Disney Experience - you can add lots of people in - even more than the hotel room would normally hold?  Assuming their planner will do this, that would be great.  She wants us to book onsite with her - but I see no reason to.  $167 a night at Doubletree Suites seems much better than expensive onsite.



Note you do not add people to the hotel reservation. You make sure that everyone is included in Friends & Family list and has permission to plan together (and to see each other’s PhotoPass photos too). Everyone has to have tickets too of course. Then when the window opens the person booking FPs can book for everyone in the party, not just the ones in their hotel room.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

We're going next month with extended family and all staying offsite together.  I've started checking what's available at 30 days and same day (for an idea what we'll be able to get 30 days out and as 4th FP etc.), and I'm pretty surprised at all the FP not available the same day in the afternoon/evening.  I've always gotten Haunted Mansion, Dinosaur, etc. easily in the afternoon as a 4th (or later) FP and they're gone pretty early on.


----------



## hiroMYhero

The Top Ten Threads of 2018 have been announced and CONGRATS to @mesaboy2 for once again having the #1 most discussed, and extremely helpful, Thread! 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/top-ten-threads-in-2018-on-disboards-com/


----------



## Mary2e

Apologies if this has been asked before.....  but I can't use my normal strategy for an upcoming trip and could use some advice.

We are renting an RV to stay at FW. Everything is reserved.  We chose to rent an RV because we will have our new pup with us, and don't want to leave him in a hotel room since he doesn't like to be confined to a crate.  We figured we could leave him in his "home" and get to the parks for a few hours.  We are trying to train him to travel with us.  He's only 6.5 pounds  

Normally, we would either buy APs or a tickets for our length of stay.  BUT - this time we don't know how he will do and IF and how long we can leave him.  So that leaves me with not buying tickets at all.  Hence, no fastpasses either.  That means that if we can get to the parks we have to wait to get on our favorite rides - if we can get on them at all. We are going early March.

I thought of buying a 3 day ticket and either upgrading if he does well, or use a day, but that has the potential of not being able to use 2 of the days and wasting a whole lot of money.

Is there any way at all to get fastpasses without buying tickets first?


----------



## mesaboy2

Mary2e said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before.....  but I can't use my normal strategy for an upcoming trip and could use some advice.
> 
> We are renting an RV to stay at FW. Everything is reserved.  We chose to rent an RV because we will have our new pup with us, and don't want to leave him in a hotel room since he doesn't like to be confined to a crate.  We figured we could leave him in his "home" and get to the parks for a few hours.  We are trying to train him to travel with us.  He's only 6.5 pounds
> 
> Normally, we would either buy APs or a tickets for our length of stay.  BUT - this time we don't know how he will do and IF and how long we can leave him.  So that leaves me with not buying tickets at all.  Hence, no fastpasses either.  That means that if we can get to the parks we have to wait to get on our favorite rides - if we can get on them at all. We are going early March.
> 
> I thought of buying a 3 day ticket and either upgrading if he does well, or use a day, but that has the potential of not being able to use 2 of the days and wasting a whole lot of money.
> 
> Is there any way at all to get fastpasses without buying tickets first?





mesaboy2 said:


> *Requirements*
> 
> *Before FPs can be scheduled, the following two requirements must be met--there are no exceptions.* Note that an onsite room reservation at a Disney-owned hotel is *not* required, but does determine how far in advance FPs can be scheduled (see here in Booking Windows).
> 
> *A guest must have or be listed on an account created in My Disney Experience* (abbreviated MDX) using a valid email address, and
> *A guest must have valid ticket media linked to their name on this account.* In most situations, ticket vouchers (including those for Annual Passes) can be linked as well as *tickets from third-party resellers such as Undercover Tourist*.
> Once the MDX account is created, anyone named on the account with tickets attached to them can have scheduled FPs.


----------



## Mary2e

Many, many thanks.  I feared that would be the case and wanted to verify.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

When my FP time comes up in April, unfortunately it's on a weekday.  I'm a teacher and because I live so far away from the school I work at, I'll be on the road at 6am my time when the 7am FP window opens.  I'll probably be able to do it around 6:45 my time once I arrive at school.  I'll have about 30 minutes before the students arrive to do the best I can.  Has anyone booked after 7am on their FP day and had success as those who are right there ready and waiting? Thanks for any input.


----------



## CarolynFH

Tiggerlover91 said:


> When my FP time comes up in April, unfortunately it's on a weekday.  I'm a teacher and because I live so far away from the school I work at, I'll be on the road at 6am my time when the 7am FP window opens.  I'll probably be able to do it around 6:45 my time once I arrive at school.  I'll have about 30 minutes before the students arrive to do the best I can.  Has anyone booked after 7am on their FP day and had success as those who are right there ready and waiting? Thanks for any input.



I have - the 7 am window is 6 am where I am too, and I just don't get up that early anymore (I'm retired!).  This past October and again in December we stayed offsite, so we only had a 30-day window and had to book day by day.  However, I was able to get everything we wanted - including FoP, SDD and SDMT - if not immediately then by checking whenever I could.  In October I didn't think I was going to get FoP at all, but suddenly when we were at our resort it popped up for the next day and the day after.  We didn't get SDD when booking for October, but we booked EMM so I stopped checking, and I was able to get it for December.

We'll be onsite later this month, so I had a 60-day window, and it was much easier!  Didn't try for FoP until later in our trip but was able to book it more than once.

So don't worry - you'll be fine, especially if you have a 60-day window.  If at first you don't get what you want, keep trying whenever you can, even when you're already at WDW.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

CarolynFH said:


> I have - the 7 am window is 6 am where I am too, and I just don't get up that early anymore (I'm retired!).  This past October and again in December we stayed offsite, so we only had a 30-day window and had to book day by day.  However, I was able to get everything we wanted - including FoP, SDD and SDMT - if not immediately then by checking whenever I could.  In October I didn't think I was going to get FoP at all, but suddenly when we were at our resort it popped up for the next day and the day after.  We didn't get SDD when booking for October, but we booked EMM so I stopped checking, and I was able to get it for December.
> 
> We'll be onsite later this month, so I had a 60-day window, and it was much easier!  Didn't try for FoP until later in our trip but was able to book it more than once.
> 
> So don't worry - you'll be fine, especially if you have a 60-day window.  If at first you don't get what you want, keep trying whenever you can, even when you're already at WDW.



Thank you so much for the reassurance! I will have a 60 day window.  Son chose to stay at All Star Sports as my countdown timer says below!  The only BIG ones I'm looking for are 7DMT and TT.  Of course I know that TT is much easier than Mine Train.  EPCOT will be day 2 and MK will be 1 and 3.  AK is 0 but for there I'm only looking for Kali River, Kilimanjaro, Expedition Everest, and the Character Greet.  We're also not going to be in AK till around 1 and will probably stay till around 5 or 6, so I think we'll be fine on that day.  I forget the FP works that way.  Your first day is considered 0 on FP, your second day is considered 1, etc., etc.  

April won't get here fast enough! Thanks again!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

hiroMYhero said:


> The Top Ten Threads of 2018 have been announced and CONGRATS to @mesaboy2 for once again having the #1 most discussed, and extremely helpful, Thread!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/top-ten-threads-in-2018-on-disboards-com/


Am I being really dense or are some of these “top threads” not from 2018?  A chicken thread from 2009? A zombie thread on driving routes from 2010 that had 1 response the whole year? A 2016 thread on Hallmark movies?  Very confused reading that article...LOL.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Am I being really dense or are some of these “top threads” not from 2018?  A chicken thread from 2009? A zombie thread on driving routes from 2010 that had 1 response the whole year? A 2016 thread on Hallmark movies?  Very confused reading that article...LOL.


The only threads of value on the list were the 4 TPAS threads.


----------



## mpeanut

I have a question about how to increase our chances of getting Fast Passes for our top attractions for an extremely busy week at WDW. We booked a short stay at the Boardwalk, so I don't have as much wiggle room as I do on our normal week long trips. We are visiting for three days during the week before Easter and the crowd levels look higher than we have ever experienced (I think when I last checked touring plans was predicting 9/10 on most days that week). My question is on the morning I book FP should I plan on our top choices for FPs at the end of our stay in hopes there are still FP available and start with the third day and work backwards (does that make sense)?
We have not experienced the new Toy Story area at HS so our top FP choice is Slinky Dog Dash, so my plan was to make our third day our HS day. Our next top FP choice is Flight of Passage at AK so I figured make AK the park we visit on our second day. Our first day we have an ADR at BOG and are hoping for a Mine Train FP, but won't be too upset if that doesn't happen.
Traveling party is 2 adults and a 10 and 7 year old.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mpeanut said:


> I have a question about how to increase our chances of getting Fast Passes for our top attractions for an extremely busy week at WDW. We booked a short stay at the Boardwalk, so I don't have as much wiggle room as I do on our normal week long trips. We are visiting for three days during the week before Easter and the crowd levels look higher than we have ever experienced (I think when I last checked touring plans was predicting 9/10 on most days that week). My question is on the morning I book FP should I plan on our top choices for FPs at the end of our stay in hopes there are still FP available and start with the third day and work backwards (does that make sense)?
> We have not experienced the new Toy Story area at HS so our top FP choice is Slinky Dog Dash, so my plan was to make our third day our HS day. Our next top FP choice is Flight of Passage at AK so I figured make AK the park we visit on our second day. Our first day we have an ADR at BOG and are hoping for a Mine Train FP, but won't be too upset if that doesn't happen.
> Traveling party is 2 adults and a 10 and 7 year old.


Don’t book according to Day, book according to your highest priority ride then move on to the next high priority ride.

Book SDD first then move on.


----------



## mpeanut

hiroMYhero said:


> Don’t book according to Day, book according to your highest priority ride then move on to the next high priority ride.
> 
> Book SDD first then move on.


So jump back and forth between days? Thanks- I'll try that!


----------



## queso2992

Okay, I may have seen the answer to this in prior postings, but I want to make sure. 

My mom and I are going to WDW in 60 days (woo!). The thing is that my mom is not a roller coaster/thrill ride person. I plan to use single rider for the few rides I can, but I wanted to get FP for the ones that don't have SR and will have longer lines. So for instance, I booked both of us a FP for ToT. Is there a way that I can use her FP and ride it twice? Or should she just tap her MB and throw it away??

Thanks!! I'm used to DLR which is not nearly as complicated on FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

queso2992 said:


> Is there a way that I can use her FP and ride it twice?


Yes; take her MB and enter the FP line.


----------



## LaRaine

If I have a package with tickets purchased before the October 2018 change, can I cancel the room & dining plan but pay for the tickets?  I'm seriously thinking of renting DVC points but would like the option of keeping the tickets bought before the price went up.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

LaRaine said:


> If I have a package with tickets purchased before the October 2018 change, can I cancel the room & dining plan but pay for the tickets?  I'm seriously thinking of renting DVC points but would like the option of keeping the tickets bought before the price went up.
> 
> Thanks!


Any changes to a package will result in the tickets being upgraded to date-based tickets at a much higher price. 

There’s no way for you to keep packaged tickets without a package.


----------



## Tsung

Purchased 5-day park-hopper tickets for my parents (in 70s) and have FP+ reserved.

We are heading to WDW in a few weeks and they are having second thoughts on number of days spending at the park.  Since the tickets have not been used, I plan on keeping them for future trips (wont expired until 2030), as we are annual pass holder. I am leaning towards purchasing two 3-day single park tickets for them.  My question is, can I transfer existing FP+ the the new tickets -- granted I have to figure out which three days I want to switch over.

Was wondering someone else have recent experience and how to go about it.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tsung said:


> Purchased 5-day park-hopper tickets for my parents (in 70s) and have FP+ reserved.
> 
> We are heading to WDW in a few weeks and they are having second thoughts on number of days spending at the park.  Since the tickets have not been used, I plan on keeping them for future trips (wont expired until 2030), as we are annual pass holder. I am leaning towards purchasing two 3-day single park tickets for them.  My question is, can I transfer existing FP+ the the new tickets -- granted I have to figure out which three days I want to switch over.
> 
> Was wondering someone else have recent experience and how to go about it.


Cancel the 2 days of FPs you won’t be needing, link the 3-day tickets, then reassign the 5-day tickets to a placeholder Profile.


----------



## Tsung

hiroMYhero said:


> Cancel the 2 days of FPs you won’t be needing, link the 3-day tickets, then reassign the 5-day tickets to a placeholder Profile.


Thanks!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

LaRaine said:


> If I have a package with tickets purchased before the October 2018 change, *can I cancel the room & dining plan but pay for the tickets? * I'm seriously thinking of renting DVC points but would like the option of keeping the tickets bought before the price went up.
> 
> Thanks!



@hiroMYhero knows her stuff, so I'm not putting anything here against what she is saying.  However, I can say this....last night since the FL resident rates came out for our trip dates, I started pricing things...with a package/memory maker, then everything separately...tickets/room/memory maker.  What I noticed in the package when it showed the ticket names it said FL Discovery Ticket 4-Day.  When I went to look at tickets separately, there was the same name of the tickets that were sold in the package.  Yes I had to specifically choose those to purchase among the other they had there, but the tickets in the package were available to purchase separately in my case.  The difference between the package and everything separately was about $3....that's how much MORE the package was.  I'm going with the separately because they only require a one night deposit when booking.  I said all that to bring attention to the possibility the tickets in your package are the same tickets you can purchase separately.  I'm not sure if this is something done for just FL residents, but I'm sure someone here knows better than me.  I hope I've helped somewhat! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## twitterpated31

I looked for the answer to my question but I haven't found it yet. I'm sorry if it has recently been answered and I missed it.

My husband and 2 sons will split up from my daughter and I during our afternoon in MK. Boys are going to Buzz Lightyear. Girls are going to Enchanted Tales (these are our 3rd FPs for the day)

I have MDX on my phone (account is in my name). If my husband downloads the ap and signs into my account, can we both go online to find 4th and beyond fastpasses? So if I am with my daughter trying to get FPs for princess meets for the girls and my husband is working on other FPs for the boys, will that work? Or do I need to be online booking for both groups?

Not sure if two people can be working on the same account at the same time.

Thanks


----------



## JETSDAD

twitterpated31 said:


> I looked for the answer to my question but I haven't found it yet. I'm sorry if it has recently been answered and I missed it.
> 
> My husband and 2 sons will split up from my daughter and I during our afternoon in MK. Boys are going to Buzz Lightyear. Girls are going to Enchanted Tales (these are our 3rd FPs for the day)
> 
> I have MDX on my phone (account is in my name). If my husband downloads the ap and signs into my account, can we both go online to find 4th and beyond fastpasses? So if I am with my daughter trying to get FPs for princess meets for the girls and my husband is working on other FPs for the boys, will that work? Or do I need to be online booking for both groups?
> 
> Not sure if two people can be working on the same account at the same time.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, that will work just fine having multiple people logged in.


----------



## hiroMYhero

twitterpated31 said:


> If my husband downloads the ap and signs into my account, can we both go online to find 4th and beyond fastpasses?


Yes. Each of you can pick and choose people and FPs.


----------



## twitterpated31

You folks rock! Thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Tiggerlover91 said:


> @hiroMYhero knows her stuff, so I'm not putting anything here against what she is saying.  However, I can say this....last night since the FL resident rates came out for our trip dates, I started pricing things...with a package/memory maker, then everything separately...tickets/room/memory maker.  What I noticed in the package when it showed the ticket names it said FL Discovery Ticket 4-Day.  When I went to look at tickets separately, there was the same name of the tickets that were sold in the package.  Yes I had to specifically choose those to purchase among the other they had there, but the tickets in the package were available to purchase separately in my case.  The difference between the package and everything separately was about $3....that's how much MORE the package was.  I'm going with the separately because they only require a one night deposit when booking.  I said all that to bring attention to the possibility the tickets in your package are the same tickets you can purchase separately.  I'm not sure if this is something done for just FL residents, but I'm sure someone here knows better than me.  I hope I've helped somewhat! GOOD LUCK!


I believe the issue is that OP’s package was purchased before the ticket price increase, so was hoping to retain the lower pricing.


----------



## wdwplanner13

We are arriving 2 days before MIL checks in onsite. Once she arrives, we will want to have FP together. How does this work? Can I make FP for her as part of a group when my window opens?


----------



## NJlauren

I am planning on upgrading mine and DHs hoppers to APs and then returning for a food and wine trip in October.  

If we are staying at a Disney springs hotel in October, that has 60 Day FP but we have APs can we still make FP 60 days out?  I think yes, but want to confirm.  

Of course the 60 day mark is the same day we arrive when we will upgrade to APs.

Thanks!


----------



## tzolkin

In the MDX app when I click to add FPs , the “Create FP Party” page comes up but none of my party members are available to select. 

Is this a temporary glitch on the app or do I need to do something to fix this?

I don’t remember needing to do anything special last trip.

I know they are connected because I can see them listed in all my resort  and dining reservations  and I can access their ticket details.


----------



## doconeill

NJlauren said:


> I am planning on upgrading mine and DHs hoppers to APs and then returning for a food and wine trip in October.
> 
> If we are staying at a Disney springs hotel in October, that has 60 Day FP but we have APs can we still make FP 60 days out?  I think yes, but want to confirm.
> 
> Of course the 60 day mark is the same day we arrive when we will upgrade to APs.
> 
> Thanks!



The reservation is what unlocks the 60-day period. The ticket/AP simply defines how many days you can make FP selections for. Special case for APs, they are limited to 7 days outside of a reservation (with the 30 day limit), and length of stay within a reservation (with 60-day window)


----------



## NJlauren

doconeill said:


> The reservation is what unlocks the 60-day period. The ticket/AP simply defines how many days you can make FP selections for. Special case for APs, they are limited to 7 days outside of a reservation (with the 30 day limit), and length of stay within a reservation (with 60-day window)



Thank you!


----------



## Newcastle

Ensusieasm said:


> We had a similar situation except one member of our group was not staying at any resort, but just driving over for a day trip from Sebastian, Florida.   Since He was part if our “ Friend and family” group in My Disney Experience and I was in charge of planning for him, I was able to make fast passes for him right at the time our 60 day window opened up. If you set up your My Disney Experience correctly, you should be able to make this work too. If, for some reason, this doesn’t work you can always modify to add people to existing fast passes, or at least try to get times that overlap fast pass times and go together.





CarolynFH said:


> Note you do not add people to the hotel reservation. You make sure that everyone is included in Friends & Family list and has permission to plan together (and to see each other’s PhotoPass photos too). Everyone has to have tickets too of course. Then when the window opens the person booking FPs can book for everyone in the party, not just the ones in their hotel room.



I wanted to jump on here and ask a question if you don't mind...we will be travelling to WDW in the spring and a friend of my 18 y.o. DD lives close to Orlando and will be joining us for one day at MK.  She has an annual pass so does anyone know what info I would need from her in order to add her to our Friends and Family group in MDE?  I apologize if this is super easy but I have never needed to do this before so I'm not sure what is involved.  I would obviously like to see if she can get the same FPs as us as I originally thought that she would have to book herself at the annual pass booking window and hope that she could at least book overlapping times for the FPs that we will have booked.  TIA for any info!


----------



## dankil13

We are headed to WDW at the end of March and I bought tickets last Feb from Undercover Tourist (initially we planned to go in Aug 2018).  When I went to MDE I noticed my tickets were no longer linked so I called the help desk.  I was unaware that tickets now expire in the year of purchase (we go every other year, and I always buy tickets well in advance).  I was told that I can't swap over the phone and have to do so at the gate.  Is there a workaround so I can still book FPs, such as buying new tickets thru Disney and somehow being able to swap out the value when I get there?  It seems pointless to go during SB and not being able to book FPs in advance as my kids won't be able to go the rides that they want (without waiting 3 hours in line, which I have no intention of doing).


----------



## Tiggerlover91

dankil13 said:


> We are headed to WDW at the end of March and I bought tickets last Feb from Undercover Tourist (initially we planned to go in Aug 2018).  When I went to MDE I noticed my tickets were no longer linked so I called the help desk.  I was unaware that tickets now expire in the year of purchase (we go every other year, and I always buy tickets well in advance).  I was told that I can't swap over the phone and have to do so at the gate.  Is there a workaround so I can still book FPs, *such as buying new tickets thru Disney and somehow being able to swap out the value when I get there?*  It seems pointless to go during SB and not being able to book FPs in advance as my kids won't be able to go the rides that they want (without waiting 3 hours in line, which I have no intention of doing).



I've heard that tickets may expire, but the value of them do not.  Unfortunately, if you want those FPs before your March trip, you're going to have purchase new tickets through Disney.  Depending on when you're going at the end of March the 60 day window may not have opened yet, so you might want to get and link your tickets to MDE before then.  However, if you're wanting to get the value of the tickets from Undercover tourist put towards your new ones from Disney, I'm not sure how that would work being as you would have already purchased them before arriving at Disney for your trip.  I'm sorry I can't be more help there. And if you and your kids rope drop you shouldn't have to wait in 3 hour lines at all.  I'm told rope drop and same day FPs work very well! Hope I helped somewhat.


----------



## blakefamily

Advice needed.  I have AP and an onsite stay, we will be offsite before for the week with friends. They are going to be buying tickets and I will add them to my MDE to book our FP.  They have 2 adults, one 3yr and a 2 yr old. I can book FP right now for myself, hubby and daughter, and can book the others in like 5 days or so....Should I book them seperately, ours now and try to get  theirs around ours ?  Or wait and book all together ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

blakefamily said:


> book all together


Yes, right now because everyone listed in your MDX account shares your booking window. Get off DISboards and go tell them to buy their tickets now.


----------



## blakefamily

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, right now because everyone listed in your MDX account shares your booking window. Get off DISboards and go tell them to buy their tickets now.


even if they dont have an on site stay ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

blakefamily said:


> even if they dont have an on site stay ?


Yes. It’s your window and you share it with them. 

It’s explained in the first posts of this thread.


----------



## blakefamily

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. It’s your window and you share it with them.
> 
> It’s explained in the first posts of this thread.


Thanks!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

Please help me figure this out.  

stay #1 - March 25-28 (63 days out) 
DH, me, DD10, DD13  - staying AKL. all profiles have 1 day tix tied to 3/27 linked in MDX.  We will rope drop AK to do FOP and would prefer not to get stuck dealing with GS this morning.

stay #2 - April 7-9 (76 days out)
DH, me - staying at S/D.  stay not yet linked in MDX.  Eligible to buy convention tix - plan to buy just 1 for me. 2-day, 1-park-per-day ticket through group.  Website states they would be eligible for use beginning Mar31. Ticket not yet purchased or linked in MDX.

I want to reserve FPs for all tickets at 60 days before checkin.  I do not want to have a problem where i find out too late that my 2 day ticket is used for entrance on Mar. 27 accidentally.

Question - with group tickets and date-specific tickets, does prioritization become an issue like it has been in the past when a person has multiple tickets linked to the same profile?  What do the experts recommend to do from home and on arrival to ensure this doesn't become a problem?  Hoping that asking now will prevent having issues once I get the FPs booked.  Mar 27 is our one shot for kids to experience all we can of Pandora. Please let me know if there is a better thread for this question.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BlueFairy said:


> with group tickets and date-specific tickets, does prioritization become an issue


No. You only have 1 valid set of tickets for 3/27.

The 2nd set will only be valid for Stay#2. The system will only deduct a valid ticket on 3/27.


----------



## BlueFairy

hiroMYhero said:


> No. You only have 1 valid set of tickets for 3/27.
> 
> The 2nd set will only be valid for Stay#2. The system will only deduct a valid ticket on 3/27.



Thank you.  I hope you're right.  I guess it makes me nervous that Disney goes to such great links to keep convention ticket sales only to conventioneers and there's nothing on the actual order page that tells you the dates the ticket is valid.  I've always wondered (since we travel this way regularly) if WDW intends for these tickets to be used only close to your convention time, but that they may not be coded to tell the computer that.  I'm paranoid.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BlueFairy said:


> Thank you.  I hope you're right.  I guess it makes me nervous that Disney goes to such great links to keep convention ticket sales only to conventioneers and there's nothing on the actual order page that tells you the dates the ticket is valid.  I've always wondered (since we travel this way regularly) if WDW intends for these tickets to be used only close to your convention time, but that they may not be coded to tell the computer that.  I'm paranoid.


Then your only options are to go to Guest Relations or link the convention tickets to fake Profiles and use them for your 2nd trip.


----------



## BlueFairy

hiroMYhero said:


> ... link the convention tickets to fake Profiles and use them for your 2nd trip.



I guess that’s my question.  How do I do that when everything points back to one person in 2 different hotel stays? Link the fake profile as the person staying in hotel #2? Does that work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BlueFairy said:


> I guess that’s my question.  How do I do that when everything points back to one person in 2 different hotel stays? Link the fake profile as the person staying in hotel #2? Does that work?


Your best option is to go to Guest Relations to ensure the date-based ticket which is only valid for 3/27 is used.


----------



## evlaina

mesaboy2 said:


> RO Stay followed by Package Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first (RO) stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second (package) stay. FPs can be booked for the package stay only; FPs cannot be booked for the room-only stay until tickets purchased prior to October 16, 2018 have been activated when onsite. Theme Park Tickets purchased after October 15, 2018 cannot be activated early.



I’m a newbie (went to WDW last month for the first time ever) so bear with me! We have a split stay coming up - a 1 night resort only stay at All Star Movies on 9/28. Our package stay at Beach Club is 9/29-10/4. Am I reading this correctly that I can make my FP 60 days from 9/28 (July 30th) even though my tickets don’t begin till 9/29? MDE says I can but I’m afraid there’s a glitch.


----------



## hiroMYhero

evlaina said:


> Am I reading this correctly that I can make my FP 60 days from 9/28 (July 30th)


Yes. You book only for park days during the package stay.


----------



## evlaina

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. You book only for park days during the package stay.


Awesome, thank you. So then can I also make all my ADRs 180 days from 9/28?


----------



## hiroMYhero

evlaina said:


> Awesome, thank you. So then can I also make all my ADRs 180 days from 9/28?


No. Dining doesn’t recognize Splits - to them you have 2 separate reservations.


----------



## tlmadden73

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, right now because everyone listed in your MDX account shares your booking window. Get off DISboards and go tell them to buy their tickets now.


I just discovered that this morning! I was able to book my sister's family fast passes with mine even though they are arriving a day later than us!

What a great perk now! Arriving at slightly different days is probably pretty likely. (Though I suspect, over time, it could get exploited slightly.). 
Still shocked how some of the hot Fast passes are still hard/impossible to get even at 60+X days (for example, I found no Slinky Dog Dash fast passes available at 60+3 (or 60+2 for my sister's family).


----------



## preschoolmom

Just did this for the first time (haven't been to WDW in 5 years). I was surprised at how hard it was to use the web-site. Why on earth doesn't Disney show options that ARE available, not every single thing - but you can't choose it, because the times overlap. It was an exercise in frustration. Why can't they show what you already have, so you can make your selections without writing all the times down? Why can't you just choose your party once, and then choose three fast passes at a time? It was very frustrating to work with. I had my best luck in MK. FOP and SDD had no availability right at 6:00am. It's okay, having teens means that none of the things that we will miss will be devastating. And I'll just try modifying as we go - and see if we can pick something up. And rope drop. I'm thankful, as always, for all the info. here at the Dis!


----------



## mesaboy2

tlmadden73 said:


> I just discovered that this morning! I was able to book my sister's family fast passes with mine even though they are arriving a day later than us!
> 
> What a great perk now! Arriving at slightly different days is probably pretty likely. (Though I suspect, over time, it could get exploited slightly.).
> Still shocked how some of the hot Fast passes are still hard/impossible to get even at 60+X days (for example, I found no Slinky Dog Dash fast passes available at 60+3 (or 60+2 for my sister's family).



Because it is very common for people to arrive on different dates this has been a feature since the inception of FP+, and documented in the first posts, for years now.  There has been no indication this has been “exploited” in any impactful way.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwplanner13 said:


> We are arriving 2 days before MIL checks in onsite. Once she arrives, we will want to have FP together. How does this work? Can I make FP for her as part of a group when my window opens?


Are her tickets part of a package? If so, her window will not open until 60 days prior to HER check in date.  If they were purchased separately, her window will open with yours, assuming you are linked as friends and family.


----------



## Cluelyss

tzolkin said:


> In the MDX app when I click to add FPs , the “Create FP Party” page comes up but none of my party members are available to select.
> 
> Is this a temporary glitch on the app or do I need to do something to fix this?
> 
> I don’t remember needing to do anything special last trip.
> 
> I know they are connected because I can see them listed in all my resort  and dining reservations  and I can access their ticket details.


Are your tickets part of a package? If so, this is what you will see until the exact moment that your booking window opens.


----------



## tzolkin

Cluelyss said:


> Are your tickets part of a package? If so, this is what you will see until the exact moment that your booking window opens.



Thanks for the response, but it was a glitch with the app.  And happened again when I was 95% done booking my FPs. (That was incredibly stressful when, after over an hour and a half of work, all of my listed FP plans showed that I only had a party of 1 instead of 7 for each!  I had to call and verify with a CM that there were really FPs for everyone in my party.)

The tickets for half were purchased separately and linked; the others had APs.  I could see the ticket info and everyone on my computer but not on the app.

The issue was that it wasn’t showing me anyone in my actual party (my children and parents) for this trip, but it did list other “friends and family” under the “Add guest” section.  So it was obviously pulling some info, just not including the people I needed.


----------



## DisArmyWife215

tzolkin said:


> Thanks for the response, but it was a glitch with the app.  And happened again when I was 95% done booking my FPs. (That was incredibly stressful when, after over an hour and a half of work, all of my listed FP plans showed that I only had a party of 1 instead of 7 for each!  I had to call and verify with a CM that there were really FPs for everyone in my party.)
> 
> The tickets for half were purchased separately and linked; the others had APs.  I could see the ticket info and everyone on my computer but not on the app.
> 
> The issue was that it wasn’t showing me anyone in my actual party (my children and parents) for this trip, but it did list other “friends and family” under the “Add guest” section.  So it was obviously pulling some info, just not including the people I needed.


I noticed this as well leading up to and including my FP day, which was Wednesday.  Noticed it again yesterday when I was looking to modify a few.  I'll stick with the computer until this MDE glitch is fixed.  Don't want to take any chances it will actually bump my party to just myself.


----------



## tzolkin

DisArmyWife215 said:


> I noticed this as well leading up to and including my FP day, which was Wednesday.  Noticed it again yesterday when I was looking to modify a few.  I'll stick with the computer until this MDE glitch is fixed.  Don't want to take any chances it will actually bump my party to just myself.



Yes, that’s why I called to be sure they were actually showing in their system.

Unfortunately, the website was so slow and I got the “oops something went wrong” Olaf screen every single time I clicked on any selections.  So after 30+ minutes with only one single FP booked I had to resort to using the app on my phone.


----------



## Little Monkey Mom

I'm traveling with my mom later this year, and I am purchasing tickets for us, but we've made our room reservations at POR separately.  We are linked in MDE, but my mom is not super tech savvy & I worry about her trying to enter the ticket info & select her fast passes, LOL.  

Can I enter tickets & assign one to my mom, or will she need to enter her own?  And can I select her fast passes for her since we're linked?

Thanks!


----------



## intertile

I have a question regarding a split stay onsite.  
If I have a 3 night stay booked in a value resort, followed by a 7 night stay at my dvc resort BWV.  My 60 day window for the entire trip would open up 60 days from the first reservation, correct?
If I end up cancelling or altering the first reservation at 30 days out will that effect my FP reservations?


----------



## GC&S

My DH and myself are staying at Y&BC from 3/25 to 3/28.  We have three day tickets.  Our dd is joining us on 3/28 so we a have a new reservation for the three of us from 3/28 - 4/1 with four day tickets.   We were able to make our FP selections for the three of us from 3/28 to 3/31.

I was able to make FP selections for the two of us for Tues, 3/26.  When I try to make FP selections for Mon (3/25) and Wed (3/27) for the two of us I get the message *"These guests have reached their maximum FP selections.  To continue remove them from your party.  Their existing plans won't change.  Or go back and select a date for which you already made FP selections".*

What does this mean?


----------



## themeparkfan02

How likely is it to get Slinky Dog as a day-of fastpass and FEA as a 4th fastpass when park hopping?


----------



## Cluelyss

themeparkfan02 said:


> How likely is it to get Slinky Dog as a day-of fastpass and FEA as a 4th fastpass when park hopping?


SDD - very unlikely. This is the hottest FP in the parks right now. 

FEA - I’ve seen it once or twice but will require constant searching and refreshing.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

If I have a room only reservation and my ticket start date is after my check in date, when do I make my fastpasses?  60 days prior to check in or 60 days prior to the start date?


----------



## doconeill

TangledHairDon'tCare said:


> If I have a room only reservation and my ticket start date is after my check in date, when do I make my fastpasses?  60 days prior to check in or 60 days prior to the start date?



Check-in date - your reservation unlocks the 60-day window. The ticket just defines how many days you can make them for. I'm 95% certain that you could even make FP+ selections for the days prior to your ticket "start date" - you just couldn't necessarily enter the park  (unless you paid any necessary increase in cost, etc.)


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

doconeill said:


> Check-in date - your reservation unlocks the 60-day window. The ticket just defines how many days you can make them for. I'm 95% certain that you could even make FP+ selections for the days prior to your ticket "start date" - you just couldn't necessarily enter the park  (unless you paid any necessary increase in cost, etc.)



Thank you!  I read some conflicting information on another board and wanted to check here with the experts.


----------



## ljmiii

A few questions on the interplay between APs and 'normal' tickets. We are AP ticket holders with a 9 day stay onsite stay booked. I'm also planning on taking my parents who are infrequent WDW guests for a 4 day stay about 45 days later. I understand that normally we can't book FPs for a second on property stay until we get down to 6 days of FPs left outstanding.

Does having my parents on my account w/their 'normal' tickets allow me to book all of us at 60 days if we are staying on property?

If not...and I buy 'normal' tickets for us as well...can I book us all at 60 days? (I.E. Would our APs 'block' making more FPs? Or would our 9 days + 4 days go over a different FP limit?).  TIA


----------



## ljmiii

And I suppose a related question is, "For those of you who have booked between 30 and 60 days out...how useful are 45 day FPs?"  In particular, my parents would like to ride Soarin' and FOP/Navi River. If the Avatar pair are still getting booked at around 65 days out then that affects my decision.


----------



## CJK

ljmiii said:


> And I suppose a related question is, "For those of you who have booked between 30 and 60 days out...how useful are 45 day FPs?" In particular, my parents would like to ride Soarin' and FOP/Navi River. If the Avatar pair are still getting booked at around 65 days out then that affects my decision.


In my experience, you can usually book NRJ and Soarin' fairly easily at the 30 day mark. FOP is still the tough one.


----------



## bookbabe626

ljmiii said:


> A few questions on the interplay between APs and 'normal' tickets. We are AP ticket holders with a 9 day stay onsite stay booked. I'm also planning on taking my parents who are infrequent WDW guests for a 4 day stay about 45 days later. I understand that normally we can't book FPs for a second on property stay until we get down to 6 days of FPs left outstanding.
> 
> Does having my parents on my account w/their 'normal' tickets allow me to book all of us at 60 days if we are staying on property?
> 
> If not...and I buy 'normal' tickets for us as well...can I book us all at 60 days? (I.E. Would our APs 'block' making more FPs? Or would our 9 days + 4 days go over a different FP limit?).  TIA



In my experience, if you have an AP and are staying onsite, you can book FPs for your entire stay, including checkin and checkout days, at 60 days from checkin.  Multiple onsite stays over a 60 day period doesn’t seem to change that, you can still book for all days of your stay.  Now, we’ve only done that for multiple short stays, so I’m not sure if the 14 day FP limit would kick in, but I think your 9+4 should be fine.


----------



## ljmiii

bookbabe626 said:


> In my experience, if you have an AP and are staying onsite, you can book FPs for your entire stay...


Unfortunately, there is a 7 day AP FP limit.  To be more specific, with an AP you can book FPs at 60 days for your length of stay (including split stays...so long as they are consecutive). But once you miss a day the 7 day limit applies and you can only have 7 days of FPs in the system...even if you are staying on property!

When I saw this online I couldn't believe it...but I called the WDW AP 'hotline' (407-WDW-PASS if you ever need it) and they confirmed the 7 day non-consecutive stay FP limit. Thus my questions above.


----------



## bookbabe626

ljmiii said:


> Unfortunately, there is a 7 day AP FP limit.  To be more specific, with an AP you can book FPs at 60 days for your length of stay (including split stays...so long as they are consecutive). But once you miss a day the 7 day limit applies and you can only have 7 days of FPs in the system...even if you are staying on property!
> 
> When I saw this online I couldn't believe it...but I called the WDW AP 'hotline' (407-WDW-PASS if you ever need it) and they confirmed the 7 day non-consecutive stay FP limit. Thus my questions above.



Weird.  I had an onsite stay over Labour Day weekend, and another onsite stay over Columbus Day weekend, both with FP booked at 60 days, and I was sure the two trips totalled more than 7 days of FPs.  I must have been just at the 7 day limit, I guess?  The rest of our recent trips have been over 60 days apart, but I’ve got another pair of close trips booked for the spring, so I’ll make note of exactly how many days of FPs the system lets me book.


----------



## Chip_Dale

On FP day can you sign into your account prior to 7AM and just click make FP when it gets to 7AM


----------



## mesaboy2

ljmiii said:


> Unfortunately, there is a 7 day AP FP limit.  To be more specific, with an AP you can book FPs at 60 days for your length of stay (including split stays...so long as they are consecutive). But once you miss a day the 7 day limit applies and you can only have 7 days of FPs in the system...even if you are staying on property!
> 
> When I saw this online I couldn't believe it...but *I called the WDW AP 'hotline' (407-WDW-PASS if you ever need it) and they confirmed* the 7 day non-consecutive stay FP limit. Thus my questions above.



WDW phone CMs are not the best of sources when it comes to the subtleties of FPs.


----------



## Mrjoshua

Can anyone tell me how long it usually takes to get onto 7 Dwarfs Mine Train with a fastpass? I was wondering what the average scan to board time usually is. I realize it is dependent on various factors, but if anyone has a rough idea, or an approximate window, it would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Mrjoshua said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it usually takes to get onto 7 Dwarfs Mine Train with a fastpass? I was wondering what the average scan to board time usually is. I realize it is dependent on various factors, but if anyone has a rough idea, or an approximate window, it would be really helpful. Thanks!





mesaboy2 said:


> - *It is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.* This includes the most popular or lowest capacity attractions such as Avatar Flight of Passage or Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. However, be aware that *some attraction preshows (FOP, notably) can take 5 minutes or more, and for purposes of this thread FP wait is not figured into total attraction time* (to include pre-show, boarding, and attraction time).


----------



## farcus17

Can you get a fast pass for slinky and TSM for same day... I know EPCOT you can't do soarin and frozen.. Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

farcus17 said:


> Can you get a fast pass for slinky and TSM for same day... I know EPCOT you can't do soarin and frozen.. Thanks



The answer is yes, you can, but probably not in the way you mean the question.  The ride combos you list cannot both be *prescheduled* for the same day, but anything goes once you use all your prescheduled ones on the day.  Tiering, explained in Post #8 with all attractions listed, governs this.


----------



## uramr

I am sure that this has been asked in here but I can't find it. Sorry if this is a repeat question!! We only have two fast passes scheduled at Hollywood studios and that is all we want. Once we have used those to can we book a fast pass for a another park? We are planning to go to the magic Kingdom that evening. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

farcus17 said:


> Can you get a fast pass for slinky and TSM for same day... I know EPCOT you can't do soarin and frozen.. Thanks



But you CAN get a FP for Soarin and Frozen same day. What you CANNOT do is schedule them as two of your 3 first Fastpass. The context of your question leads me to answer this way.


----------



## hiroMYhero

uramr said:


> I am sure that this has been asked in here but I can't find it. Sorry if this is a repeat question!! We only have two fast passes scheduled at Hollywood studios and that is all we want. Once we have used those to can we book a fast pass for a another park? We are planning to go to the magic Kingdom that evening. Thank you for your help!


Yes. See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM for park hopping tips.


----------



## uramr

Thank you!!


----------



## xfiles3010

mesaboy2 said:


> *Split Stays*
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Onsite Stays (Back-to-Back)*
> 
> Two RO Stays.  The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the first RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the second stay (and potentially beyond).  This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


Anyone have any issues booking FPs for entire stay?  I have 2 room only reservations  TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

xfiles3010 said:


> Anyone have any issues booking FPs for entire stay?  I have 2 room only reservations  TIA


And are you having a problem?

Split Stay booking as described above hasn’t changed since 2014.


----------



## xfiles3010

hiroMYhero said:


> And are you having a problem?
> 
> Split Stay booking as described above hasn’t changed since 2014.


Just making sure, my booking window opens next week.  This is my first split stay since 2002.


----------



## mesaboy2

xfiles3010 said:


> Just making sure, my booking window opens next week.  This is my first split stay since 2002.



I update the first posts regularly.


----------



## xfiles3010

Thank you


----------



## BellaBaby

My question is in regards to upgrading to APs while we are there. Our trip is in early June and we have 10 day park hoppers. So if we upgrade day 1 or 2 we will still have over 7 days of FPs prebooked. Will this be a problem since APs are technically supposed to hold 7 days max of FPs?


----------



## CJK

Hi all! I've been reading about the new FP policy that is implementing on Monday. If guests book an on-site hotel to book their fast passes 60 days in advance, then cancel their hotel, their fast passes will now be cancelled. This has me worried about guests staying on-site booking fast passes for their off-site friends/family. Will the off-site family/friends now find their fast passes cancelled on Monday, since they have no hotel reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Hi all! I've been reading about the new FP policy that is implementing on Monday. If guests book an on-site hotel to book their fast passes 60 days in advance, then cancel their hotel, their fast passes will now be cancelled. This has me worried about guests staying on-site booking fast passes for their off-site friends/family. Will the off-site family/friends now find their fast passes cancelled on Monday, since they have no hotel reservation?


The news involves the Canceling of onsite resort rooms and the associated FPs. There has been no mention of what you are asking.

Discussion of booking and Canceling onsite resort rooms regarding booking FPs cannot be discussed in the FP threads on TPAS.

All posts are being sent to the News board:

Disney to cancel FPs if room is cancelled


----------



## CJK

Thank you! I wondered if my scenario was going to be impacted too. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Disney dreaming2

I have a split stay can I make FP for entire stay? 3 nights are my DVC points next linked reservation  4 nights are my sisters DVC points with my family’s names,will I be able to get all FP on 1stday?


----------



## darrenwatson66

Hi all!  Question....I have three different reservations with three different lead guests.  We all have tickets.  Some of the reservations have kids, some don't.  If I link in MY DISNEY EXPERIENCE friends and family and the lead person on the reservation accepts, can I book fastpasses for everyone or will I need to send an individual request for each person on the reservation?  Some are kids without emails.


----------



## Cluelyss

BellaBaby said:


> My question is in regards to upgrading to APs while we are there. Our trip is in early June and we have 10 day park hoppers. So if we upgrade day 1 or 2 we will still have over 7 days of FPs prebooked. Will this be a problem since APs are technically supposed to hold 7 days max of FPs?


No, because the FPs are tied to an onsite stay. The 7 day max is for those without an onsite stay booked.


----------



## Ladyfish77

OK, I know it's been discussed before, but I'm on the phone with WDW IT and hope someone here can clarify with correct information.
Everyone in my party have AP's
We have booked a 7 night (8 day) stay at Shades of Green
Can we book 7 days of FP (because of AP)
Or 8 days of FP because we are there 8 days/seven nights?

Now to add to the fun:
I've booked an 8th night at SoG on a separate reservation
Will this extra reservation allow me to book 8 days of FP?

Why am I asking?  Well I booked 8 days of FP on the original 7 night reservation.  I received an email stating that I would lose my last day (day 8) of FP because I did not have enough ticket media for that last day of FP.

I have added the separate reservation with an 8th night.  Will I still only get the 7 days of FP?  They can't answer that question at WDW IT (I called because SoG reservations are notorious for dropping off.  When I added the one night stay it deleted the 7 night stay from my MDE.  That's fixed, but IT is still telling me I may lose day 8 of FP.  (She just came back and said I "should" keep day 8 FP but she's putting a note on my account just in case)

Thanks!


----------



## Ladyfish77

And here's another tidbit I received, and again not sure if it's true, but we know how that goes.
I booked a free dining package for December 2018.
I did not use my park ticket as I already had an AP
I believe I was told on this thread that after my trip that ticket would be transferable to another person
My MDE continues to show ticket as non-transferable 
The WDW IT CM told me that since it was part of a package it is not transferable.

Anyone have luck transferring a ticket like this?  I booked package before October 2018 ticket changes.

Thanks again!


----------



## BellaBaby

Thanks Cluelyss. We are staying onsite the first 4 nights then moving to a house offsite. Will that affect it at all?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BellaBaby said:


> Thanks Cluelyss. We are staying onsite the first 4 nights then moving to a house offsite. Will that affect it at all?


You’ll be maxed at 7 days of FPs. Then you’ll have to use a day before you book any days beyond 7.


----------



## BellaBaby

So they will automatically cancel the last 3 days of FPs we had made in advance when the AP is activated?


----------



## hiroMYhero

BellaBaby said:


> So they will automatically cancel the last 3 days of FPs we had made in advance when the AP is activated?


In the past, they haven’t. But, it isn’t a guarantee.


----------



## quandrea

Is your fast pass day tied to your check in day or the star day you select for your ticket?

For example. Checking in December 25. Will not be entering a park until December 29. If I select Dec 29 as start day, can I make fast pass reservations on my check in day of Dec 25 or do I need to purchase a flexible ticket to allow for this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

quandrea said:


> Is your fast pass day tied to your check in day or the star day you select for your ticket?
> 
> For example. Checking in December 25. Will not be entering a park until December 29. If I select Dec 29 as start day, can I make fast pass reservations on my check in day of Dec 25 or do I need to purchase a flexible ticket to allow for this?


FP window for onsite guests open according to check-in date.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hiroMYhero said:


> FP window for onsite guests open according to check-in date.



Does this hold true if you have two ressies? I added a night before my regular ressie.  We get to Lion King suite on 4/27 and then for a week at OKW 2BR villa for six nights on 4/28.  So, I can make my FP for all five park days 60 days before the one night ressie?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tigger's ally said:


> Does this hold true if you have two ressies? I added a night before my regular ressie.  We get to Lion King suite on 4/27 and then for a week at OKW 2BR villa for six nights on 4/28.  So, I can make my FP for all five park days 60 days before the one night ressie?


Yes. The 1st window opens the 2nd so you’ll be able to book for all ticketed days.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. The 1st window opens the 2nd so you’ll be able to book for all ticketed days.



Thanks, one more question.  I read on page one that you can practice making them for 30 days out.  When I get on, it won't let me do that because it says I am more than 60 days out.  How do you practice doing them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tigger's ally said:


> Thanks, one more question.  I read on page one that you can practice making them for 30 days out.  When I get on, it won't let me do that because it says I am more than 60 days out.  How do you practice doing them?


That’s not applicable to date-based tickets. 

It now only applies to APs and the old MYW non-date-based tickets.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hiroMYhero said:


> That’s not applicable to date-based tickets.
> 
> It now only applies to APs and the old MYW non-date-based tickets.


Thanks again.  My wife is an AP holder and it did appear that she was different.  Perhaps I don't add the rest of us and just pick her and practice that way?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tigger's ally said:


> Thanks again.  My wife is an AP holder and it did appear that she was different.  Perhaps I don't add the rest of us and just pick her and practice that way?


That will work.


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> That’s not applicable to date-based tickets.
> 
> It now only applies to APs and the old MYW non-date-based tickets.



I probably should update that.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mesaboy2 said:


> I probably should update that.


Now that more people have date-based tickets that will only open at 60-days from check-in or 30-days from ticket start-date, yes.


----------



## Annie007

I am doing a split stay with a party of 6 with the first 4 days at a fort wilderness cabin. Then we move to BWI into 2 rooms and my brother is joining our party. Will I be able to book his fast passes at our 60 day window or will I have to wait until 4 days later?  Thanks!


----------



## Jchoma

Let me apologize in advance for this question, because I’m sure this has been covered but I just hung up with a cast member who gave me different info than what I’m seeing here, so want to be sure.

We have a split stay 4/12-4/20. 4/12-4/16 at POR as a MYW package with 7-day tickets. 4/16-4/20 is a room only reservation at Caribbean Beach booked through Priceline & linked to MDE. So we’re on-site our whole stay but 2 reservations. 

I can make FPs on Monday. Will I be able to make them for my full trip? The CM said the FP window would only open Monday for my first stay. 

Really appreciate your help! I can’t decide if I screwed up by booking a split stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jchoma said:


> Will I be able to make them for my full trip?


Yes; the Split Stay info in this thread is correct. 

You have to remember most CMs aren’t located in the Orlando area and don’t stay onsite nor book Split Stays. They don’t know how the FP system works and basically end up wasting your time for you.


----------



## Jchoma

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; the Split Stay info in this thread is correct.
> 
> You have to remember most CMs aren’t located in the Orlando area and don’t stay onsite nor book Split Stays. They don’t know how the FP system works and basically end up wasting your time for you.



You made my night. Thank you so much for your quick response and all the great info you’ve provided!


----------



## fflmaster

I know this must have been asked a ton, but can’t find the answer. 

If I have six people in my group, four of us are staying onsite and two off. If I book our FPs four the four at the 60 day window, when can I book the other two? With us at same time or not until 30 day window and thus probably not at same times.


----------



## mesaboy2

fflmaster said:


> I know this must have been asked a ton, but can’t find the answer.
> 
> If I have six people in my group, four of us are staying onsite and two off. If I book our FPs four the four at the 60 day window, when can I book the other two? With us at same time or not until 30 day window and thus probably not at same times.



From the Booking Windows post, last bullet applies:


mesaboy2 said:


> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> 
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room/ticket package.
> Guests staying at WDW owned and operated resorts (including DVC) with a room-only reservation and valid tickets booked separately and linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at the Four Seasons Resort Orlando, Swan, Dolphin, or Shades Of Green resorts and valid tickets linked to an MDX account.
> Guests staying at any of the following Disney Springs-area hotels and valid tickets linked to an MDX account: B Resort & Spa, Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando, Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace, Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista, Holiday Inn Orlando, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista, and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.


----------



## jo-jo

We have a family trip planned for Dec.  12 people - three families- ages 2 to 74 , couple of kids too short for any big rides.   We plan to do a lot together but I'm sure there will be times we all split up.   My DD has been the one to make the FP for our trips.  But we've haven't done a whole family trip in years, so the splitting up wasn't an issue.     What happens if  DH and I (AKA grandpa & grandma) goes back to room after we all go to Lion King show.     DS and family goes to safari and Nemo show.  DD's family with kids from 2 to 14 wants to go on FOP and then leave the park.   Will this cause problems with "everybody must have a FP' issue.

Right now we are all linked.   Can we be "unlinked"?

Forgot to add, we'll be two separate rooms.   a studio and 2 bedroom.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jo-jo said:


> "everybody must have a FP'


FP usage only applies to people who are in a park and are entering a FP line.


----------



## Diaz

My 30 day booking window opens in a few days. I know it’s early, but when I click “book fast passes” , then select party, I get a message that says “ not so fast, buy or link tickets”. I can see my tickets in the “ My Ticket” section of the App. I scanned my ticket, received a message that states it’s already recorded. My question is, am I all set to book fast passes in a few days, even though currently the app tells me to buy tickets?


----------



## princess927

Diaz said:


> My 30 day booking window opens in a few days. I know it’s early, but when I click “book fast passes” , then select party, I get a message that says “ not so fast, buy or link tickets”. I can see my tickets in the “ My Ticket” section of the App. I scanned my ticket, received a message that states it’s already recorded. My question is, am I all set to book fast passes in a few days, even though currently the app tells me to buy tickets?



I think it’s because your Fastpass window hasn’t opened yet. I had the same message come up when I was looking before my 60 days but yesterday when my Fastpass window opened I had no problems booking my fastpasses.


----------



## EMHDad

First, I appreciate all help. It has been 5 years since going to disney. We are going back next year. I feel like I am having to relearn everything, because so much has changed. Trying to plan vacation and make the best choices. So, First question...

Myself, wife and 2 kids plan on staying onsite at value resort. My sister and niece plan on joining us for all days, but one. However, they are staying offsite, with a friend. I know they wont get atuff like emh. However, we were hoping to be together for rides and such. They will be hard if we ger to pick fp at 60 days and they pick at 30. I thought I read this, but unsure. Can their 2 tickets be linked with my 4 and and on the 60 day window? Amy I making sence here? Thank you for all help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

EMHDad said:


> First, I appreciate all help. It has been 5 years since going to disney. We are going back next year. I feel like I am having to relearn everything, because so much has changed. Trying to plan vacation and make the best choices. So, First question...
> 
> Myself, wife and 2 kids plan on staying onsite at value resort. My sister and niece plan on joining us for all days, but one. However, they are staying offsite, with a friend. I know they wont get atuff like emh. However, we were hoping to be together for rides and such. They will be hard if we ger to pick fp at 60 days and they pick at 30. I thought I read this, but unsure. Can their 2 tickets be linked with my 4 and and on the 60 day window? Amy I making sence here? Thank you for all help.


From Post#3:


mesaboy2 said:


> Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days.


----------



## Diaz

princess927 said:


> I think it’s because your Fastpass window hasn’t opened yet. I had the same message come up when I was looking before my 60 days but yesterday when my Fastpass window opened I had no problems booking my fastpasses.



Thanks, that makes me feel better. I just want to be reassured that all is ready to go when my window opens.


----------



## spiderann

so i booked a room-only resort stay and i have added 5 1-day tickets to MDE. (have them linked to my user name already.) when my 60 day window opens, i should be able to book all 5 days of fastpasses correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

spiderann said:


> so i booked a room-only resort stay and i have added 5 1-day tickets to MDE. (have them linked to my user name already.) when my 60 day window opens, i should be able to book all 5 days of fastpasses correct?


Yes if you are onsite for 5 days.


----------



## spiderann

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes if you are onsite for 5 days.



yes i will be. thanks! for some reason i started thinking having one-day tickets would book differently than a 5 day ticket lol.


----------



## P800aul

Hi

Has there been any change to the FP situation for those of us that split stay onsite/offsite? For example we are from the UK and buy 14 day ultimate tickets off the UK Disney website. On arrival we stay off site (day one) however we stay a couple of days at a Disney resort for the fun of it (day 4 and day 5) moving back off site until day 14. The way it's worked in the past is on 60 days before day 4 I could book FP for day 1 - day 5, then at 60 days prior to day 6, 60 days prior to day 7 etc rolling until 60 days before day 14.

Does anyone know if this is still the case?

Thanks Paul


----------



## hiroMYhero

P800aul said:


> Hi
> 
> Has there been any change to the FP situation for those of us that split stay onsite/offsite? For example we are from the UK and buy 14 day ultimate tickets off the UK Disney website. On arrival we stay off site (day one) however we stay a couple of days at a Disney resort for the fun of it (day 4 and day 5) moving back off site until day 14. The way it's worked in the past is on 60 days before day 4 I could book FP for day 1 - day 5, then at 60 days prior to day 6, 60 days prior to day 7 etc rolling until 60 days before day 14.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is still the case?
> 
> Thanks Paul


It’s dependent upon your type of tickets. If you have date-based tickets that encompass all your park dates then the FP booking remains the same.


----------



## donalds friend

Does this mean it is not possible to practice making fp reservations now that tickets are date based?  I was hoping to try the refresh method before the window opens.


----------



## hiroMYhero

donalds friend said:


> Does this mean it is not possible to practice making fp reservations now that tickets are date based?  I was hoping to try the refresh method before the window opens.


Correct. Can only be used for booking 60 days out or 30 days out.


----------



## karensi

Can 2 people be on the same MDE at the same time booking FPs?
For example, I might be booking us for a Monday in MK while my DD would be booking us for a Tuesday in AK.
Does that some how screw up the MDE if we're both on at the same time?


----------



## P800aul

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s dependent upon your type of tickets. If you have date-based tickets that encompass all your park dates then the FP booking remains the same.


As far as I can see the tickets I have are like the tickets we've always had here in the UK. They are 14 day tickets from the first day of use. The only date related condition is they must be used before 31st Dec 2019. Looking on MDE I can see FP for the current next 30 days (I.e. Feb 15th onwards). 

So okay you think?

Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

karensi said:


> *Can 2 people be on the same MDE at the same time booking FPs?*



Yes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

P800aul said:


> So okay you think?


Yes. Yours are open, not date-based, tickets.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Most of the time we book a larger window of days for hotels until we have our flights confirmed (allows for more flexibility).

If we have an onsite resort booked for 2 weeks, have 7-day non-date-based tickets, pick our FPs for the second week of the 2 weeks at the resort, will our FPs stay if we amend our resort and remove the first week once we book our flights?


----------



## Mkboele

I’m apologizing in advance as I am sure the answer is somewhere in the 283 pages of posts, but hopeful someone can help me anyway. If I pre-book just a group A fast pass for a day at Epcot, but choose not to book any group B ones, would I have the option of booking another A attraction after I use my first one if any are still available for the day?  Thank you so much


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Mkboele said:


> I’m apologizing in advance as I am sure the answer is somewhere in the 283 pages of posts, but hopeful someone can help me anyway. If I pre-book just a group A fast pass for a day at Epcot, but choose not to book any group B ones, would I have the option of booking another A attraction after I use my first one if any are still available for the day?  Thank you so much



If I'm remembering correctly, you HAVE to book 2 Tier 2s (Group B) with that Tier 1 before it will allow you that second Tier 1 (Group A).  @mesaboy2 has this on the first page of this thread.

I just found the information for you, but please go to the first page of this thread and see for yourself. I bolded what you were asking about for importance. 

*Parks With FP Tiering*

In Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom, FP attractions are divided into two groups, also known as tiers. Guests are able to make up to one selection from Group 1, and up to two selections from Group 2. Alternatively, guests can also make all three selections from Group 2 if desired.

*A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond. In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is not a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP in the same park faster.*


----------



## Mkboele

Thank you so much. I thought I had read thru the first page but completely missed this. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## jjjones325

Trying to help a friend.  She and in-laws each have a package booked.  FP day is Wednesday.  I've assured her that even though she can't manage the in-laws actual reservation, as long as they are listed as Family and Friends (or whatever the term is) on my friend's MDE, she will be able to book everybody's FP on her day.  Is there anything special she needs to do, or will everybody's info pop up when she goes to make her FP choices?


----------



## Cluelyss

jjjones325 said:


> Trying to help a friend.  She and in-laws each have a package booked.  FP day is Wednesday.  I've assured her that even though she can't manage the in-laws actual reservation, as long as they are listed as Family and Friends (or whatever the term is) on my friend's MDE, she will be able to book everybody's FP on her day.  Is there anything special she needs to do, or will everybody's info pop up when she goes to make her FP choices?


Correct. As long as everyone is linked, and Wednesday is the FP day for both reservations, they’ll be good to go!


----------



## Tink_83

How many fastpasses can you get in a day? I thought it was limited to 2 additional FP (on top of your initial 3). Is that still correct? Or can you now get more then 5 FP in a day? If so does that change your FP+ strategy for times, etc?


----------



## mesaboy2

Tink_83 said:


> *How many fastpasses can you get in a day?* I thought it was limited to 2 additional FP (on top of your initial 3). Is that still correct? Or can you now get more then 5 FP in a day? If so does that change your FP+ strategy for times, etc?



There has never been a limit.  After the first three prescheduled ones, you can get as many as you like one-at-a-time.


----------



## Tink_83

mesaboy2 said:


> There has never been a limit.  After the first three prescheduled ones, you can get as many as you like one-at-a-time.



Thanks! So then is it a better use to wait until 10 to use your first FP or would a better use be to start them even earlier in the morning to try to get more throughout the afternoon?


----------



## JETSDAD

Tink_83 said:


> Thanks! So then is it a better use to wait until 10 to use your first FP or would a better use be to start them even earlier in the morning to try to get more throughout the afternoon?


I use them early and often.  In a tiered park I like to be done with 3 FP's within the first hour of park open.


----------



## Disneyepcot

(Most of the time we book a larger window of days for hotels until we have our flights confirmed (allows for more flexibility).

If we have an onsite resort booked for 2 weeks, have 7-day non-date-based tickets, pick our FPs for the second week of the 2 weeks at the resort, will our FPs stay if we amend our resort and remove the first week once we book our flights?)

I assume your FP's will remain the same since you are not cancelling your reservation but only modifying it.  You will still be onsite the days that you made the FP's for.


----------



## cmwade77

We will be doing a 12 night trip in June, we know that we are going to have a down day or two, but we don't necessarily know for sure which of the days will be a down day. My question is this: Is there any issue with making FP+ reservations for a day and then never going to the park that day (and obviously not using the FP+ for that day since we aren't in the parks, I am not advocating breaking any rules in the slightest, this is about not showing up to the park and *not* using the FP+)?

It seems unfair from the standpoint that this could take away someone else's ability to get a FP+ on these days, but then there's the other side where people have issues where they can't get into the park for whatever reasons.


----------



## cmwade77

Disneyepcot said:


> (Most of the time we book a larger window of days for hotels until we have our flights confirmed (allows for more flexibility).
> 
> If we have an onsite resort booked for 2 weeks, have 7-day non-date-based tickets, pick our FPs for the second week of the 2 weeks at the resort, will our FPs stay if we amend our resort and remove the first week once we book our flights?)
> 
> I assume your FP's will remain the same since you are not cancelling your reservation but only modifying it.  You will still be onsite the days that you made the FP's for.


Let's say you are currently booked June 1-14, that would put your 60 day window at about April 1, so on April 1 you log in and make your FP+ reservations.

Then a month or so later you change your dates to June 7-14, well your 60 day window should have been April 7th, my understanding is that Disney may cancel FP+ reservations in this instance, but I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

cmwade77 said:


> We will be doing a 12 night trip in June, we know that we are going to have a down day or two, but we don't necessarily know for sure which of the days will be a down day. My question is this: *Is there any issue with making FP+ reservations for a day and then never going to the park that day *(and obviously not using the FP+ for that day since we aren't in the parks, I am not advocating breaking any rules in the slightest, this is about not showing up to the park and *not* using the FP+)?
> 
> It seems unfair from the standpoint that this could take away someone else's ability to get a FP+ on these days, but then there's the other side where people have issues where they can't get into the park for whatever reasons.



I'm going to go out on a limb and say, I don't believe you would have a problem with that.  If you don't go to the park that day, just simply cancel those FPs.  That way, you open it up for a person who may be looking that day in the park or even someone coming to the park who couldn't get that ride on their 30 or 60 day window.  If someone knows better, I hope they will chime in.


----------



## cmwade77

Tiggerlover91 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say, I don't believe you would have a problem with that.  If you don't go to the park that day, just simply cancel those FPs.  That way, you open it up for a person who may be looking that day in the park or even someone coming to the park who couldn't get that ride on their 30 or 60 day window.  If someone knows better, I hope they will chime in.


Yes, I would cancel them for that reason, but just want to make sure.


----------



## PopGirl26

I am so confused!

I have a room only resort stay 4/21-4/26.  2-day DBT that are valid beginning 4/23.

Does my FP window begin 60 days prior to 4/21 or 60 days prior to 4/23?

Thank you!


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

This is the second time we will be scheduling FP+ at 60 days, but this time with multiple groups. Our whole group has 11 people. My personal group has 3. My group will check in on 6/14 but not be in the parks. The other two groups are checking in 6/15 prior to going to the parks. Since we are linked as F&F I know I can pick all of the fast passes. 

My question is can I book everyone on 4/15 or just my group of three? If not should I go ahead and book for the three of us and then add the others the next day or just wait until everyone opens up?  It seems to me when I did this before that I did everyone’s at the same time but that was 2016 and I’m not 100% sure if we came in on the same date. 

Thank you in advance for all of your help!!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

PopGirl26 said:


> I am so confused!
> 
> I have a room only resort stay 4/21-4/26.  2-day DBT that are valid beginning 4/23.
> 
> Does my FP window begin 60 days prior to 4/21 or 60 days prior to 4/23?
> 
> Thank you!



Should be 60 days prior to 4/21, but only for the dates of your DBTs.



GoofyGirl1717 said:


> This is the second time we will be scheduling FP+ at 60 days, but this time with multiple groups. Our whole group has 11 people. My personal group has 3. My group will check in on 6/14 but not be in the parks. The other two groups are checking in 6/15 prior to going to the parks. Since we are linked as F&F I know I can pick all of the fast passes.
> 
> My question is can I book everyone on 4/15 or just my group of three? If not should I go ahead and book for the three of us and then add the others the next day or just wait until everyone opens up?  It seems to me when I did this before that I did everyone’s at the same time but that was 2016 and I’m not 100% sure if we came in on the same date.
> 
> Thank you in advance for all of your help!!!!



Are the different group reservations packages or room-only?


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

mesaboy2 said:


> Are the different group reservations packages or room-only?



All three are packages. Two are booked with Disney one with a TA if that makes a difference.


----------



## mesaboy2

GoofyGirl1717 said:


> All three are packages. Two are booked with Disney one with a TA if that makes a difference.



Then no, sorry.  You will not be able to book for the later-arriving groups on your day.  Their booking window will open the day after yours since their check-in day is one day later.  Excerpted from the Booking Windows post:


mesaboy2 said:


> - For purposes of booking FPs, *tickets bought as part of a Disney room/ticket package behave differently than tickets bought separately. This distinction has major implications for booking FPs in some situations.* Put simply, *package tickets are not valid for any dates prior to the room check-in date*. It is never advantageous to have package tickets if a guest will be at Disney before their package starts. Additionally, package tickets complicate FP booking scenarios where two linked groups arrive on separate dates.



Depending on what attractions you plan to FP, it may or may not make sense to book yours first.  If FOP or SDD, you should probably get them ASAP.  For most others, you may want to wait a day for ease of planning.


----------



## GoofyGirl1717

mesaboy2 said:


> Depending on what attractions you plan to FP, it may or may not make sense to book yours first.  If FOP or SDD, you should probably get them ASAP.  For most others, you may want to wait a day for ease of planning.



Thank you much!!!


----------



## Tyler Krzeszewski

I think I read the answer within the 286 pages, but i'm still a little unclear.
We have a large group of extended family renting a house off site for 6 days. My family is arriving 2 days early and staying on property both nights. We have a 2 night room package and separate 8 day ticket package. If I link the tickets to MDX will I be able to book fastpasses 60 days out for all 8 days or just the 2 that we stay at Pop Century.. and then have to book the other six days of fastpasses when we hit 30 days out?


----------



## Cluelyss

Tyler Krzeszewski said:


> I think I read the answer within the 286 pages, but i'm still a little unclear.
> We have a large group of extended family renting a house off site for 6 days. My family is arriving 2 days early and staying on property both nights. We have a 2 night room package and separate 8 day ticket package. If I link the tickets to MDX will I be able to book fastpasses 60 days out for all 8 days or just the 2 that we stay at Pop Century.. and then have to book the other six days of fastpasses when we hit 30 days out?


Just the 2 initially. You will then have a rolling 60 day window for the 6 offsite days, and will need to book them 1 day at a time.


----------



## donalds friend

My 60 day window wil be opening soon.  Which is quicker or easier. The phone ap or the computer?


----------



## cmwade77

donalds friend said:


> My 60 day window wil be opening soon.  Which is quicker or easier. The phone ap or the computer?


I am not sure, but I wonder if you can use both, use the app while the website is loading and vice versa.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

donalds friend said:


> My 60 day window wil be opening soon.  Which is quicker or easier. The phone ap or the computer?



That answer is going to vary....for me, both work equally well.  You can actually use both when your window opens.


----------



## Bri036

I have a party of five that includes a 4 year old. On one morning we will be at HS with FP at TOT, RNR, and SDD in that order. In the afternoon we will be hopping to MK. Will there be any penalty (not being able to book 4th FP at MK?) for the 4 year old that will be not tall enough to ride RNR and therefore not scanning his band?


----------



## garris3404

Bri036 said:


> I have a party of five that includes a 4 year old. On one morning we will be at HS with FP at TOT, RNR, and SDD in that order. In the afternoon we will be hopping to MK. Will there be any penalty (not being able to book 4th FP at MK?) for the 4 year old that will be not tall enough to ride RNR and therefore not scanning his band?


Just scan his band.  He doesn't have to ride, or just let someone else ride twice.  Or the time period can just expire.  But scanning it with all the others allows you to start booking your 4th FP at MK.


----------



## wvjules

> - *All guests may preschedule up to 3 FPs per day, for as many days as they have tickets for.* All 3 must be in the same park but for different attractions*. For certain guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program* (additional fee and room requirements apply), an additional 3 FPs can be scheduled per day. These additional 3 FPs can be prescheduled in multiple parks if those guests have the park-hopper option. These additional FPs can only be scheduled by calling Disney, not by using MDX.



Since I assume the FP+ Pilot Program is now over, does this section still apply?  I will be park hopping on my upcoming trip.  I can get 6 FP but only 3 in one park and the 3 for the other park can be gotten by calling, is that still correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

wvjules said:


> Since *I assume the FP+ Pilot Program is now over*, does this section still apply?  I will be park hopping on my upcoming trip.  I can get 6 FP but only 3 in one park and the 3 for the other park can be gotten by calling, is that still correct?



The pilot program is still in operation.  The portion you quoted above applies only to guests using it.


----------



## wvjules

Thanks!  I guess that means that I can only pre-book 3 FP for one park then, even though I'm hopping to another park?


----------



## mesaboy2

wvjules said:


> Thanks!  I guess that means that I can only pre-book 3 FP for one park then, even though I'm hopping to another park?



Yes, like always.


----------



## wvjules

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, like always.



It's my first time at WDW with FP+ so I was reading the FAQs and was confused, which is why I posed the question in the first place.


----------



## mesaboy2

wvjules said:


> It's my first time at WDW with FP+ so I was reading the FAQs and was confused, which is why I posed the question in the first place.



No worries.  It is a complex system with or without the pilot.


----------



## JETSDAD

garris3404 said:


> Just scan his band.  He doesn't have to ride, or just let someone else ride twice.  Or the time period can just expire.  But scanning it with all the others allows you to start booking your 4th FP at MK.


They could also just cancel it.  MK is not a tiered park so it doesn't really need them to use that FP for any reason.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but my 60 day window opens on March 13th. When I go to create a fast pass group and click my name and my husbands, it says I need to link my tickets.  I called Disney and they said my tickets are linked and my fast pass window will open up on March 13th.  Is this correct? My biggest fear is I log on March 13th and get a message that I need to link my tickets.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Flapdoodle said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but my 60 day window opens on March 13th. When I go to create a fast pass group and click my name and my husbands, it says I need to link my tickets.  I called Disney and they said my tickets are linked and my fast pass window will open up on March 13th.  Is this correct? My biggest fear is I log on March 13th and get a message that I need to link my tickets.


You’ll see everything on March 13th when your FP booking window opens.


----------



## Flapdoodle

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll see everything on March 13th when your FP booking window opens.


Thank you


----------



## likesdisney

Since it now looks like I'll have 2 FP booking days instead of one for upcoming split stay, I probably now have less chance of getting Flight of Passage FP?  Its a 3 day followed by a 6 night stay. I had my doubts that I'd get one anyway, but I thought it might be possible if I only had the one booking day.   Just curious though, do you think the changes might still allow me to get one at 60 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

likesdisney said:


> Just curious though, do you think the changes might still allow me to get one at 60 days?


I think you have a good chance with your 2nd Stay.


----------



## smitch425

Cluelyss said:


> Just the 2 initially. You will then have a rolling 60 day window for the 6 offsite days, and will need to book them 1 day at a time.


This has now changed, correct? In reading the faq, it now says 30 days from each park day for the offsite portion after an onsite stay. And I can no longer see past 30 days in my mde. I have 6 days of FP booked from March 17-23, and before it showed much further out. Now I can only see the through the 25th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

smitch425 said:


> This has now changed, correct? In reading the faq, it now says 30 days from each park day for the offsite portion after an onsite stay. And I can no longer see past 30 days in my mde. I have 6 days of FP booked from March 17-23, and before it showed much further out. Now I can only see the through the 25th.


Correct; the 60-day rolling aspect no longer exists.

FP windows now open for the exact days of an onsite stay. An open 30-day window no longer expands to 60+length of stay.


----------



## smitch425

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct; the 60-day rolling aspect no longer exists.
> 
> FP windows now open for the exact days of an onsite stay. An open 30-day window no longer expands to 60+length of stay.


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## mesaboy2

Split Stays post updated to reflect recent changes.


----------



## otten

Ugh this change, which comes just 3 days before our booking window open basically screws us out of getting slinky dog or flight of passage even though we are staying 10 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

otten said:


> Ugh this change, which comes just 3 days before our booking window open basically screws us out of getting slinky dog or flight of passage even though we are staying 10 days.


If you have an AP, call the AP HelpDesk. They were able to assist DSprings AP guests with FPs for extended stays.


----------



## otten

hiroMYhero said:


> If you have an AP, call the AP HelpDesk. They were able to assist DSprings AP guests with FPs for extended stays.



I don’t have an AP. We don’t go often enough. We’re doing a split stay renting dvc points so I don’t think there’s anyone to help us.


----------



## hiroMYhero

otten said:


> I don’t have an AP. We don’t go often enough. We’re doing a split stay renting dvc points so I don’t think there’s anyone to help us.


Read the last few pages of @rteetz’ FP thread over on his News/Rumors Board. 

They are discussing Splits over there.


----------



## mshanson3121

mesaboy2 said:


> Split Stays post updated to reflect recent changes.



Ouch. So basically another attempt by Disney to force people to stay on site.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

mshanson3121 said:


> Ouch. So basically another attempt by Disney to force people to stay on site.



Some of the split stays are on-site between different resorts, so I don't think that has anything to do with it. Now whether it affects those onsite as much, I don't know. I would think that 60 day window overlaps and they'd be fine. Again, I don't much about split stays and could be wrong


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tiggerlover91 said:


> I would think that 60 day window overlaps and they'd be fine.


No; the FP booking window no longer remains open for 2 or more consecutive onsite stays.

In reality, Split Stays no longer exist in the FP booking world.


----------



## mesaboy2

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Some of the split stays are on-site between different resorts, so I don't think that has anything to do with it. Now whether it affects those onsite as much, I don't know. I would think that 60 day window overlaps and they'd be fine. Again, I don't much about split stays and could be wrong



As @hiroMYhero says, that’s not correct and why the Split Stays post is no longer.


----------



## mshanson3121

hiroMYhero said:


> No; the FP booking window no longer remains open for 2 or more consecutive onsite stays.
> 
> In reality, Split Stays no longer exist in the FP booking world.



That seems to punish those people. What's it to Disney? As in why would they do that - they're still staying on site the whole time.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

hiroMYhero said:


> No; the FP booking window no longer remains open for 2 or more consecutive onsite stays.
> 
> In reality, Split Stays no longer exist in the FP booking world.





mesaboy2 said:


> As @hiroMYhero says, that’s not correct and why the Split Stays post is no longer.



I already mentioned my lack of knowledge on split stays and that I may be wrong
@hiroMYhero was kind enough to explain nicely


----------



## xfiles3010

hiroMYhero said:


> No; the FP booking window no longer remains open for 2 or more consecutive onsite stays.
> 
> In reality, Split Stays no longer exist in the FP booking world.


If I decided to switch to a split stay or my DVC waitlist came through after booking FPs, would the system cancel my FPs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

xfiles3010 said:


> If I decided to switch to a split stay or my DVC waitlist came through after booking FPs, would the system cancel my FPs?


Unknown at this time. Research is going on in the Rumors/News Board “FP Canceled” thread.


----------



## xfiles3010

hiroMYhero said:


> Unknown at this time. Research is going on in the Rumors/News Board “FP Canceled” thread.


----------



## chrismom3

Hoping someone has experience with our situation:
We are booked with a package (resort, dining, tix) and due to arrive on July 31st.  We have friends who booked resort, dining and military tix arriving August 2nd.  I have them linked to our MDE and just linked their military tix which needed to be purchased thru the military office.  Will I be able to book their fastpasses at the same time I start mine even though they are arriving 2 days later than us?  As I mentioned, they are linked on our MDE and their names show up on the account (even though they have a separate reservation # for their resort and dining).  Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

chrismom3 said:


> Hoping someone has experience with our situation:
> We are booked with a package (resort, dining, tix) and due to arrive on July 31st.  We have friends who booked resort, dining and military tix arriving August 2nd.  I have them linked to our MDE and just linked their military tix which needed to be purchased thru the military office.  Will I be able to book their fastpasses at the same time I start mine even though they are arriving 2 days later than us?  As I mentioned, they are linked on our MDE and their names show up on the account (even though they have a separate reservation # for their resort and dining).  Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!


Yes you’ll be able to book for them.


----------



## chrismom3

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes you’ll be able to book for them.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## canyoncam

I was excited last week when I added a night at the beginning of my trip and thought I’d get SDD and 7DMT at least twice in my two week stay but alas with my four different resorts at max four nights each I may get neither at all. Real disappointed in this timing and change. I am not at all trying to scam the system, just wanted to try a few different resorts for my last trip until 2021. First FP+ window opens 3/6 so there is a chance things change or I can get assistance from the AP HelpDesk


----------



## Hardy

I have a question, I did not see it in the main post but forgive me if so....

My kids will be at WDW April 12-22, as AP holders, offsite. So of course, they can hold 7 days of FP with a 30 day window. 

The issue is, we are also all going to be onsite June 15-23 and our 60 day window opens up on April 16. Will booking them offsite FP block them from holding fastpasses for our onsite stay bc they will already have some days of FP or are onsite and offsite treated separately?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hardy said:


> Will booking them offsite FP block them from holding fastpasses for our onsite stay


It will block some FP days.

Specifically:
7 FP days minus the # of FP days they have on the 16th = the # of onsite FP days they can book


----------



## toasterstrudel

I'm sorry I am so confused with the split stay. How will our FP work? We have 5 nights at Coronado, with a 5 day package. Then we have 3 nights room only at all stars. We will be using 5 days of tickets spread over the 8 days. 
We were planning: 
Day 1 - arrive
Day 2 - magic kingdom
Day 3 - Hollywood Studio
Day 4 - break 
Day 5 - Magic kingdom
Day 6 - break 
Day 7 - Animal kingdom
Day 8 - Hollywood

So will I only be able to book day 1-5? And then have to wait until my room only picks up? Will it know I still have ticket days available? 
Appreciate any help!
Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

toasterstrudel said:


> I'm sorry I am so confused with the split stay. How will our FP work? We have 5 nights at Coronado, with a 5 day package. Then we have 3 nights room only at all stars. We will be using 5 days of tickets spread over the 8 days.
> We were planning:
> Day 1 - arrive
> Day 2 - magic kingdom
> Day 3 - Hollywood Studio
> Day 4 - break
> Day 5 - Magic kingdom
> Day 6 - break
> Day 7 - Animal kingdom
> Day 8 - Hollywood
> 
> *So will I only be able to book day 1-5? And then have to wait until my room only picks up? Will it know I still have ticket days available?*
> Appreciate any help!
> Thanks!



Yes to all.


----------



## Okiemom

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Use the app and choose Modify; select only the people you want to change.


What is the name of the App that does this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Okiemom said:


> What is the name of the App that does this?


My Disney Experience


----------



## Raya

Is there a post that details the refresh method somewhere in here? Could someone share the post number or a link?


----------



## JETSDAD

Raya said:


> Is there a post that details the refresh method somewhere in here? Could someone share the post number or a link?



All you do is keep clicking on times over and over and each time you click the options will change.  iPhone you have to switch between times, Android you can click the same time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Raya said:


> Is there a post that details the refresh method somewhere in here? Could someone share the post number or a link?


It’s also explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM. 

If you run a Search, Search for “Refresh” and a number of weekly threads will be listed.


----------



## wvjules

After the initial 3 FPs, the 4th and beyond can only be gotten one at a time?  Or can I get 3 FPs immediately after I've used the first 3?


----------



## JETSDAD

wvjules said:


> After the initial 3 FPs, the 4th and beyond can only be gotten one at a time?  Or can I get 3 FPs immediately after I've used the first 3?


1 at a time.


----------



## wvjules

Thank you, Jetsdad!


----------



## billlaurie

We haven't been for 7 years, never done FP+, and are hoping to make our FP, if possible, by early afternoon to maximize the extra FP. We are a big group of 12, different ages, 3 grown kids and fams, and two older teenage sons. I know we are going to have to split the groups up for FP booking. My question is about my still-at-home almost 20-year-old, who will stroll into the park whenever he feels like it. Should I split him off for FP booking? I am afraid he will mess up our ability to book additional FP if he chooses to sleep til noon every day.


----------



## Mish415

billlaurie said:


> We haven't been for 7 years, never done FP+, and are hoping to make our FP, if possible, by early afternoon to maximize the extra FP. We are a big group of 12, different ages, 3 grown kids and fams, and two older teenage sons. I know we are going to have to split the groups up for FP booking. My question is about my still-at-home almost 20-year-old, who will stroll into the park whenever he feels like it. Should I split him off for FP booking? I am afraid he will mess up our ability to book additional FP if he chooses to sleep til noon every day.



You can make additional fastpasses for just those who have used their first 3. His non-use will not affect everyone else's ability to get more.


----------



## uksteveo

Random question regarding some ticketing questions and FP+.  Coming in June and staying onsite 3 nights.  Originally booked a package with 1 day single park tickets knowing that I would bid on 1 day Parkhopper tickets at my kid's school charity event.  I won said PH tickets.  Should I add these to my MDX?  Want to be able to still book FP at 60 days, but will MDX know what day to use which tickets?  I saw in another post just to let Guest Services know and they could prioritize those tickets, just want to make sure I don't screw anything up!!  
Plan was to fly in and check in on Wednesday.  Go to only MK only with the single park tickets on Thursday and on Friday, use the PH to go to HS and AK. Then check out on Saturday.  I would appreciate any help from the experts here!!  Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

uksteveo said:


> I won said PH tickets. Should I add these to my MDX?


Yes



uksteveo said:


> let Guest Services know and they could prioritize those tickets,


Yes - your best option.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

What is the revelance of when a room only reservation may be cancelled. Is there a difference if its at 50 dsys out versus 29 days out? Does bring an ap holder matter? Thanks.


----------



## LeiaIsAPrincess2

Question about booking FP's for a second trip: I'm going from Sept 3-9, 2019 with 2 of my cousins on a free dining package and we have normal park hopper tickets. I'm hoping to go a second time for Wine & Dine Half Marathon weekend, likely arriving Oct. 31st, with my Dad. I'm thinking of upgrading my PH ticket on Sept. 3rd to an AP but I'm not sure how I would book my FP's for the second trip then. My 60 day FP window would open before I upgrade (we'd be staying onsite for both trips). Suggestions?


----------



## KateMW

I keep seeing mention of FP+ changes recently? We were last at WDW in December and weren't planning on going back anytime soon, but alas here I am planning a surprise trip for next Feb..,so could somebody point me in the direction of the changes or even just clue me in if you're feeling generous! Thanks and happy Thursday!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DISNEY FIX said:


> What is the revelance of when a room only reservation may be cancelled. Is there a difference if its at 50 dsys out versus 29 days out? Does bring an ap holder matter? Thanks.


Canceling a resort room is not discussed here in the FP FAQs.

You can post and probably be vilified here:
Disney to cancel FPs if room is cancelled


----------



## hiroMYhero

LeiaIsAPrincess2 said:


> Question about booking FP's for a second trip: I'm going from Sept 3-9, 2019 with 2 of my cousins on a free dining package and we have normal park hopper tickets. I'm hoping to go a second time for Wine & Dine Half Marathon weekend, likely arriving Oct. 31st, with my Dad. I'm thinking of upgrading my PH ticket on Sept. 3rd to an AP but I'm not sure how I would book my FP's for the second trip then. My 60 day FP window would open before I upgrade (we'd be staying onsite for both trips). Suggestions?


You can buy tickets for that October stay to book your FPs. Then, reassign the tickets to a fake account, after you have linked your AP, to save them for a future trip.

Another suggestion is to call the AP HelpDesk and ask them if they can assign FP Key Cards for your October trip because you’ll have your AP in September. The Key Cards allow you to book FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

KateMW said:


> I keep seeing mention of FP+ changes recently? We were last at WDW in December and weren't planning on going back anytime soon, but alas here I am planning a surprise trip for next Feb..,so could somebody point me in the direction of the changes or even just clue me in if you're feeling generous! Thanks and happy Thursday!


The Booking and Split Stay sections have been updated. That’s about it for changes.


----------



## KateMW

hiroMYhero said:


> The Booking and Split Stay sections have been updated. That’s about it for changes.



thanks @hiroMYhero! I can barely arrange one stay much less a split one, so hopefully I'm safe.


----------



## SnowChaser

Has MDE stopped displaying available FP times for times you already have a FP booked for? A while back I would see options pop up that would be marked "You already have FastPass for this time." That was great when trying to rearrange times. Has anyone else noticed this feature missing recently?


----------



## JETSDAD

SnowChaser said:


> Has MDE stopped displaying available FP times for times you already have a FP booked for? A while back I would see options pop up that would be marked "You already have FastPass for this time." That was great when trying to rearrange times. Has anyone else noticed this feature missing recently?



That's likely the difference between when you are making your FP's and when you are modifying.  When you are looking to make FP's it shows overlaps...when you are modifying it does not.


----------



## SnowChaser

Yes, you're right! Thanks for clarifying this for me, it was driving me nutty. Now I'm wishing for an upgrade that would show that availability when modifying. It'd be magical.


----------



## Ms. WDW

This has probably been addressed, but there are way too many post for me to read and try to find the answer.  So I apologize.

Do I have to use ALL FPs from one park, before I make new ones for a different park? It's been awhile since I've used FPs.
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ms. WDW said:


> This has probably been addressed, but there are way too many post for me to read and try to find the answer.  So I apologize.
> 
> Do I have to use ALL FPs from one park, before I make new ones for a different park? It's been awhile since I've used FPs.
> Thanks!


No. 

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for park hopping FP tips.


----------



## uksteveo

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes



Thank you hiro!  You're the best!!  One more question.  If I do have two tickets linked in MDX (1 single park per day and 1 parkhopper), it will allow me to book FPs for 2 days 60 days out, correct?  Meaning I will be able to book 3 on the single park ticket for MK and 3 for a different day on the PH.  Thanks again!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

uksteveo said:


> will allow me to book FPs for 2 days 60 days out,


Yes. Your plan is perfect.


----------



## staceyj2

I read the information in the beginning of this thread but just wanted to double check that I am doing this correctly. If I am am checking in at Animal Kingdom on 5/27 for a 7 night stay, I can book all my FP on 3/28 at 7:00 am Eastern? I will have 7 day base tickets but I haven't purchased them yet.

I know I am being so paranoid, but I don't want to find out I didn't understand fully and missed my window. It's been 3 years since our last trip which far exceeds my memory length.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

staceyj2 said:


> I read the information in the beginning of this thread but just wanted to double check that I am doing this correctly. If I am am checking in at Animal Kingdom on 5/27 for a 7 night stay*, I can book all my FP on 3/28 at 7:00 am Eastern?* I will have 7 day base tickets but I haven't purchased them yet.
> 
> I know I am being so paranoid, but I don't want to find out I didn't understand fully and missed my window. It's been 3 years since our last trip which far exceeds my memory length.



Yes


----------



## NYCgrrl

Need some help figuring out a FP strategy after some pixie dust was thrown our way. 

Already made AK passes for FoP, Kali, and Everest,  between  the hours of  10:55 AM and 2:05 PM which accounts for our regular daily ride allotment. 
Yesterday received 2 "anytime FPs"  per person for use on specific days. The anytime FPs are *not* good for any Pandora rides and I still want to book one for Na'vi. 


Can anyone figure out how to finesse a Na'vi ADR later in the day keeping in mind the limitations of the anytime FPs? Really only want to do one visit to AK this trip if we can this trip. 


TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

NYCgrrl said:


> Need some help figuring out a FP strategy after some pixie dust was thrown our way.
> 
> Already made AK passes for FoP, Kali, and Everest,  between  the hours of  10:55 AM and 2:05 PM which accounts for our regular daily ride allotment.
> Yesterday received 2 "anytime FPs"  per person for use on specific days. The anytime FPs are *not* good for any Pandora rides and I still want to book one for Na'vi.
> 
> 
> Can anyone figure out how to finesse a Na'vi ADR later in the day keeping in mind the limitations of the anytime FPs? Really only want to do one visit to AK this trip if we can this trip.
> 
> 
> TIA


As soon as you enter the FP line for regular FP#3, start searching for a Na’Vi FP. Keep choosing times after 2:30 and 3:00 to see what appears. If you give up your search, just plan on entering the Na’Vi line a few minutes before the park closes.


----------



## JordynK

I could use some help figuring out how to handle this situation. I booked a resort only reservation a few weeks ago and booked my FastPasses last week on the 60 day mark. This week I was looking at resorts again and found a pass holder sale that has a better room for less than my original reservation. I booked the cheaper reservation for the same resort and dates, but now I’m worried that if I cancel the original reservation that I’ll lose my FastPasses. I called and spoke with a CM and she said it should be fine to cancel, but she didn’t seem very confident in her answer. Losing all of my FastPasses isn’t worth $100 and a preferred room, but it would be nice. 

 Has anyone been in a similar situation before? Any guidance is greatly appreciated


----------



## hiroMYhero

JordynK said:


> called and spoke with a CM and she said it should be fine to cancel


The CM is correct. Your tickets are what keep the FPs intact and your new reservation doesn’t really affect anything.


----------



## JordynK

hiroMYhero said:


> The CM is correct. Your tickets are what keep the FPs intact and your new reservation doesn’t really affect anything.



This is my first trip as an AP so we didn’t purchase tickets. Are they still connected to my annual pass?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JordynK said:


> This is my first trip as an AP so we didn’t purchase tickets. Are they still connected to my annual pass?


Your AP is a ticket - it entitles you to enter a park and is what allowed you to book your FPs.


----------



## JordynK

hiroMYhero said:


> Your AP is a ticket - it entitles you to enter a park and is what allowed you to book your FPs.



Perfect. Thank you!!


----------



## amycakes

This thread is awesome! Thank you! 

That is all


----------



## Tiggerlover91

amycakes said:


> This thread is awesome! Thank you!
> 
> That is all




I'm telling you....it wasn't here when I went on my trip in 2015 because...I missed A LOT on that trip.  I waited till the last minute, nearly, to buy our tickets.  I got our tickets at about the 21 day mark, so that 30 day mark had LONG passed.  However, I was a resort guest, so I shot myself in BOTH feet by missing that 60 day window!  The evening I did purchase them, I went ahead and did FPs.  I got some poopy ones.   Not knowing any better, I just took the ones I got and went on about our business.  I didn't know about refreshing, modifying, the 30 and 60 day window, the tiers, etc.  After our trip, I kinda disappeared here from the DIS but always promised to come back before our next trip.  I believe I signed back on around September or October of last year and read through this sticky! @mesaboy2 has done a pretty impressive job keeping everything current and understandable.  I'm looking forward to going in June and seeing if I can be as lucky as some with the modifying and if needed day of FPs.  I'm pretty confident I'll get 7DMT at my 60 day window, because I'm looking to do it 60+1, 60+3 or 60+4.  That's the only headliner I read here that can still be difficult to get that I'm interested in.  I'm going to rope drop FEA and FP TT.  AK....I'm only doing tier 2s.  We won't be getting to that park till about noon, so I'm going to set our first FP at 12:00 and stay till about 5 or 6.  I figure getting there right at the first FP window with that hour window will be just right.  We'll be staying at the All Star Sports resort which is considered an AK resort.  I'll be driving us in that day.  HS isn't my family's thing.  Haven't visited that park since 2000.


----------



## amycakes

Tiggerlover91 said:


> I'm telling you....it wasn't here when I went on my trip in 2015 because...I missed A LOT on that trip.  I waited till the last minute, nearly, to buy our tickets.  I got our tickets at about the 21 day mark, so that 30 day mark had LONG passed.  However, I was a resort guest, so I shot myself in BOTH feet by missing that 60 day window!  The evening I did purchase them, I went ahead and did FPs.  I got some poopy ones.   Not knowing any better, I just took the ones I got and went on about our business.  I didn't know about refreshing, modifying, the 30 and 60 day window, the tiers, etc.  After our trip, I kinda disappeared here from the DIS but always promised to come back before our next trip.  I believe I signed back on around September or October of last year and read through this sticky! @mesaboy2 has done a pretty impressive job keeping everything current and understandable.  I'm looking forward to going in June and seeing if I can be as lucky as some with the modifying and if needed day of FPs.  I'm pretty confident I'll get 7DMT at my 60 day window, because I'm looking to do it 60+1, 60+3 or 60+4.  That's the only headliner I read here that can still be difficult to get that I'm interested in.  I'm going to rope drop FEA and FP TT.  AK....I'm only doing tier 2s.  We won't be getting to that park till about noon, so I'm going to set our first FP at 12:00 and stay till about 5 or 6.  I figure getting there right at the first FP window with that hour window will be just right.  We'll be staying at the All Star Sports resort which is considered an AK resort.  I'll be driving us in that day.  HS isn't my family's thing.  Haven't visited that park since 2000.



I managed to snag 7DMT at 60+1 in the morning time slot for May so have faith!  

After reading this thread I booked FOP at 9 and Safari at 10 and as soon as I tap my band at FOP I’m going to try for a tier 1 at Epcot!  

Check me out!  I’m fastpass savvy


----------



## Tiggerlover91

amycakes said:


> I managed to snag 7DMT at 60+1 in the morning time slot for May so have faith!
> 
> After reading this thread I booked FOP at 9 and Safari at 10 and as soon as I tap my band at FOP I’m going to try for a tier 1 at Epcot!
> 
> *Check me out!  I’m fastpass savvy*




The pirate emoji! And your FP savvy comment! Okay Jack Sparrow!!!!!!!!! 

Over the last few weeks, I've read where several have gotten 7DMT at 60+1...so I'm feeling pretty good about it.  I'm spending two days at MK so I'm not overly worried.  And I feel you after that tap of your tier 1.  I'll be doing that over at EPCOT when we tap in for TT.  I'm going to try and move my tier 2s up to see if I can snag that Soarin' FP.  Although I hear Soarin' standby at open isn't bad at all.  We'll be doing rope drop on FEA...the Elsa & Anna meet and greet, then our FP for TT and I'll do standby on Soarin till I rework those tier 2s.


----------



## mesaboy2

Tiggerlover91 said:


> I'm telling you....*it wasn't here when I went on my trip in 2015* because...I missed A LOT on that trip.  I waited till the last minute, nearly, to buy our tickets.  I got our tickets at about the 21 day mark, so that 30 day mark had LONG passed.  However, I was a resort guest, so I shot myself in BOTH feet by missing that 60 day window!  The evening I did purchase them, I went ahead and did FPs.  I got some poopy ones.   Not knowing any better, I just took the ones I got and went on about our business.  I didn't know about refreshing, modifying, the 30 and 60 day window, the tiers, etc.  After our trip, I kinda disappeared here from the DIS but always promised to come back before our next trip.  I believe I signed back on around September or October of last year and read through this sticky! @mesaboy2 has done a pretty impressive job keeping everything current and understandable.  I'm looking forward to going in June and seeing if I can be as lucky as some with the modifying and if needed day of FPs.  I'm pretty confident I'll get 7DMT at my 60 day window, because I'm looking to do it 60+1, 60+3 or 60+4.  That's the only headliner I read here that can still be difficult to get that I'm interested in.  I'm going to rope drop FEA and FP TT.  AK....I'm only doing tier 2s.  We won't be getting to that park till about noon, so I'm going to set our first FP at 12:00 and stay till about 5 or 6.  I figure getting there right at the first FP window with that hour window will be just right.  We'll be staying at the All Star Sports resort which is considered an AK resort.  I'll be driving us in that day.  HS isn't my family's thing.  Haven't visited that park since 2000.



Not this particular thread, no.  However, there were two previous versions dating back to 2013:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...list-and-suggested-priorities-part-i.3143281/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ed-priorities-and-strategies-part-ii.3326057/

Maybe 2015 was back when FP stuff was buried in a subforum though.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

mesaboy2 said:


> Not this particular thread, no.  However, there were two previous versions dating back to 2013:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...list-and-suggested-priorities-part-i.3143281/
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ed-priorities-and-strategies-part-ii.3326057/
> 
> Maybe 2015 was back when FP stuff was buried in a subforum though.



To tell you the truth @mesaboy2 I'm not sure I even really looked.  I think I did read something here and on the Disney website about having to book fastpasses and I was NOT happy about that.  I liked the FP machines and going to them when I felt like it to get a FP.  I was hesitant in booking any to tell you the truth.  I eventually did, but as you read above, wasn't too successful with it. I'll have to check those two forums out though.  If my user name is anywhere in any of them, I'm going to run and hide somewhere!


----------



## Rags

Need advice.. booked a last minuet trip for my entire family (Mom has cancer and-she want to make  memories with the grandkids). We are a party of 11 and I will be booking our fastpasses on Tuesday March 5th. What is the best way to book? All 11 at once or separate in manageable groups of 5 and 6? 

Additional advice for FOP (it will be on our second day of trip because we are staying at AKL fIrst before going to Beach Club..


Thank so for the advice as I want to make this trip as special as possible.


----------



## smitch425

This is somewhat FP related, but I know this is where all the gurus hang so I’m hoping you can help. Scenario is this...

Person has a 4 night package stay followed by a DVC stay. Her ticket length should cover both trips, however the ticket expiration date on mde shows the last date of her package as the end date. Glitch? Will it change after stay 1 opens for booking? Thoughts?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Rags said:


> Need advice.. booked a last minuet trip for my entire family (Mom has cancer and-she want to make  memories with the grandkids). We are a party of 11 and I will be booking our fastpasses on Tuesday March 5th.
> 
> (1)What is the best way to book? All 11 at once or separate in manageable groups of 5 and 6?
> 
> (2) Additional advice for FOP (it will be on our second day of trip because we are staying at AKL fIrst before going to Beach Club..
> 
> 
> Thank so for the advice as I want to make this trip as special as possible.



(1) I believe your idea of 5 and 6 is a great idea! Also try to look for overlapping times instead of altogether separate times. 

(2) I've read here JUST recently where a few have noticed FoP available on 60+2.  However the second day of your trip in the FP system is actually 60+1.  I would take whatever time you find and then work on modifying it as you get closer to your trip.  


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I think I know the answer to this, but just wanted to double check.  If I have a 3-night, 6-day ticket package booked at a WDW resort followed by a 3-night stay at the Dolphin I, theoretically, should be able to book 4 days (check-in to check-out days) of FP+, 60 days prior to my WDW resort stay and then 2 days worth of FP+, 60 days prior to my Dolphin stay - is that correct?


----------



## Sarahbellum

Today is my FP+ booking day, and I keep getting an error message when I try to confirm a FP. I've only been able to make two for our 7 night trip, and many of the big rides are already gone . I've tried on different browsers and it doesn't make a difference. Anyone have a way to get past this? I'm assuming if I call Disney they're not going to be able to do anything (and I'd be paying long distance charges to do so).


----------



## Cluelyss

Sarahbellum said:


> Today is my FP+ booking day, and I keep getting an error message when I try to confirm a FP. I've only been able to make two for our 7 night trip, and many of the big rides are already gone . I've tried on different browsers and it doesn't make a difference. Anyone have a way to get past this? I'm assuming if I call Disney they're not going to be able to do anything (and I'd be paying long distance charges to do so).


For some reason, Tuesday mornings have been squirrelly of late. Just keep trying, it will eventually get running for you. And correct, it’s wonky for everyone so calling won’t help. Good luck!


----------



## Sarahbellum

Persistence paid off! It started working again with a lot more availability than it was originally showing and I got most of what I wanted


----------



## garris3404

Cluelyss said:


> For some reason, Tuesday mornings have been squirrelly of late. Just keep trying, it will eventually get running for you. And correct, it’s wonky for everyone so calling won’t help. Good luck!


Just what I needed to hear?  

My 60 FP booking date is on a Tuesday.


----------



## hiroMYhero

garris3404 said:


> Just what I needed to hear?
> 
> My 60 FP booking date is on a Tuesday.


Onsite guests with Saturday arrivals always book on a Tuesday.


----------



## grannyminnie

I read the first two or three pages of general info but need clarifying...
I have a mid-March stay for which I have booked the fastpasses.  I have another stay the first week of May and my booking day is tomorrow.  How will I know the booking window is open?  When I go to MDE, the calendar availability only goes thru April 5 or 6, which is 30 days from the May stay.  Will it automatically be extended to May by tomorrow morning at 7 am?  I have heard/read some posters saying they could book more than 60 days in advance.  I am staying onsite.
Edited to add:  I have an AP, which I will activate on the March trip coming up.


----------



## hiroMYhero

grannyminnie said:


> Will it automatically be extended to May by tomorrow morning at 7 am?


Yes. FP booking windows now open exactly at 60-days before onsite check-in date.


----------



## grannyminnie

Ok, thank you.  So, I'll be primed and ready to book at 7 am tomorrow!


----------



## ticketwm35

Tomorrow is 60 days out for us. There will be 4 adults going 2 different resort reservations.Can I make all the fast pass selection or will my sister have go do there own?

Thanks Leslie


----------



## hiroMYhero

ticketwm35 said:


> Tomorrow is 60 days out for us. There will be 4 adults going 2 different resort reservations.Can I make all the fast pass selection or will my sister have go do there own?
> 
> Thanks Leslie


Yes - book for the complete party.

Booking FPs is explained in the first posts of this FAQ.


----------



## eyeontheball

Another split stay question...we have a 6 day park ticket package at pofq staying 3 nights starting May 11-14 then staying the other nights at a Marriot offsite. So I know I can book my first few days of FP but will I still get the rolling 60 day window for the last few days or how does that work now? Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

eyeontheball said:


> Another split stay question...we have a 6 day park ticket package at pofq staying 3 nights starting May 11-14 then staying the other nights at a Marriot offsite. So I know I can book my first few days of FP but will I still get the rolling 60 day window for the last few days or how does that work now? Thank you!


Your offsite stay follows the offsite booking rules explained in the Booking section of this thread:
30 days out for each offsite park date


----------



## subtchr

mesaboy2 said:


> *Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date:*
> 
> ...
> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.



Some clarification please, with all the recent changes:

So an onsite guest can still include anyone on their Friends and Family list with valid tickets linked, right? Do those tickets have to be dated for 60 days from the booking day? 

Here's the scenario, trying to help a friend:

Family 1 - checkin date 6/1
Family 2 - checkin date 6/2
Family 3 - checkin date 6/3

All connected in MDE. 

Can Family 1 include all the others in their FP booking at 60 days before 6/1? Do the other families' tickets have to be valid on 6/1? Or is 6/2 or 6/3 okay (since they would not be booking FP until those dates, naturally).

Thanks!


----------



## chrismom3

A co-worker is going to Disney for 2 days next week, not staying on property and probably purchasing tix when she gets there.  Not sure what advice to give her in regards to dining reservations and especially booking fastpasses.  How would that work?  Can she create a MDE account for the 2 days?   I always stay on property and purchase packages so my experience is no help to her.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

chrismom3 said:


> A co-worker is going to Disney for 2 days next week, not staying on property and probably purchasing tix when she gets there.  Not sure what advice to give her in regards to dining reservations and especially booking fastpasses.  How would that work?  Can she create a MDE account for the 2 days?   I always stay on property and purchase packages so my experience is no help to her.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks!


Yes, if she wants to book Fastpasses at all, even day of, she’ll need a MDE account.


----------



## Samantha Morgan

subtchr said:


> Some clarification please, with all the recent changes:
> 
> So an onsite guest can still include anyone on their Friends and Family list with valid tickets linked, right? Do those tickets have to be dated for 60 days from the booking day?
> 
> Here's the scenario, trying to help a friend:
> 
> Family 1 - checkin date 6/1
> Family 2 - checkin date 6/2
> Family 3 - checkin date 6/3
> 
> All connected in MDE.
> 
> Can Family 1 include all the others in their FP booking at 60 days before 6/1? Do the other families' tickets have to be valid on 6/1? Or is 6/2 or 6/3 okay (since they would not be booking FP until those dates, naturally).
> 
> Thanks!



No, the FPs would not be able to be booked for the others 60 days before 6/1. It would have to be 60 days prior to each family’s check in.


----------



## subtchr

Samantha Morgan said:


> No, the FPs would not be able to be booked for the others 60 days before 6/1. It would have to be 60 days prior to each family’s check in.



So the ability to include those on the friends and family list, as described in the booking info I quoted, is not correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

subtchr said:


> So the ability to include those on the friends and family list, as described in the booking info I quoted, is not correct?


That has yet to be confirmed.

There’s a rolling 75/74 day FP Booking window glitch occurring right now and date-based ticket holders are able to book their FPs at greater than 60 days out.

More posters with date-based tickets need to report their actual booking experiences.


----------



## Samantha Morgan

subtchr said:


> So the ability to include those on the friends and family list, as described in the booking info I quoted, is not correct?


It's correct in the fact that you can book for Friends and Family, but the tickets aren't valid for them until they check in. 3 different check in days = 3 different FP windows. Say today was the FP day for family1; then tomorrow family 1 could make FPs for Family 1 and Family 2 and any days beyond that overlap. Then the day after Family 1 could make FPs for Family1, 2, and 3, and any days beyond that overlap.


----------



## smallsy

What happens if we have FP for a ride but are turned away at the gate because that park is at max capacity?


----------



## hiroMYhero

smallsy said:


> What happens if we have FP for a ride but are turned away at the gate because that park is at max capacity?


That hasn’t yet occurred so no one knows.


----------



## HausofDisney

I am going on a solo trip later this year, I plan to go to Animal Kingdom because I haven't been there in years. I want to try and get a fast pass, should I try to get it for Avatar Flight of Passage or Na'vi River Journey? Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

HausofDisney said:


> Flight of Passage


FP for FoP will save you a huge amount of time. Na’Vi has low waits.


----------



## Precious_anna

So my family and I are going to WDW in two weeks (March 22-23) and we are going to two parks (one a day) Epcot the 22 and magic Kingdom the 23. There is 3 of us...if were were to get fast passes (we each are really only using one for each of us for Test Track) then we have tickets to magic kingdom on the 23 would we each only have two left to use in magic kingdom unless we purchased more?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Precious_anna said:


> So my family and I are going to WDW in two weeks (March 22-23) and we are going to two parks (one a day) Epcot the 22 and magic Kingdom the 23. There is 3 of us...if were were to get fast passes (we each are really only using one for each of us for Test Track) then we have tickets to magic kingdom on the 23 would we each only have two left to use in magic kingdom unless we purchased more?


You have 3 pre-booked FPs allotted to you per ticket entitlement.
3 to book now for the 22nd
3 to book now for the 23rd

As soon as you are in line for FP#3 book your FP#4.

The first posts of this thread explain the FP system.


----------



## shellyj

Precious_anna said:


> So my family and I are going to WDW in two weeks (March 22-23) and we are going to two parks (one a day) Epcot the 22 and magic Kingdom the 23. There is 3 of us...if were were to get fast passes (we each are really only using one for each of us for Test Track) then we have tickets to magic kingdom on the 23 would we each only have two left to use in magic kingdom unless we purchased more?




You don't pay for your fast passes, they are included with your ticket  
You can book 3 per day ahead of time.  On your park day, as you use your last fast pass, you can use the app to reserve another.  And you can continue to do that all day! 
Do you have an online account and the app for your phone? 

There is a lot of great info here, but sometimes the threads are so long it does get difficult to follow.  So read it well but don't be afraid to ask more questions, either!


----------



## hiroMYhero

shellyj said:


> On your park day, as you use one fast pass, you can use the app to reserve another. And you can continue to do that all day!


No; if 3 FPs are pre-booked, all must be used before searching for FP#4.

There’s no reason to book 1 at a time especially in a Tiered Park.


----------



## shellyj

hiroMYhero said:


> No; if 3 FPs are pre-booked, all must be used before searching for FP#4.
> 
> There’s no reason to book 1 at a time especially in a Tiered Park.


sorry, you're totally right,  that should have said last.  I fixed it


----------



## Precious_anna

Do you run out at some point and then purchase more? If so what is the cost for that? This is my first year using the fast pass system so I am trying to gather as much information as possible.  Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Precious_anna said:


> Do you run out at some point and then purchase more? If so what is the cost for that? This is my first year using the fast pass system so I am trying to gather as much information as possible.  Thanks


Using the FP system to acquire FPs is ‘free’ to everyone with a valid ticket.
From Post#2 of this thread:
*FP is included free with admission.*

If you have your tickets linked to your My Disney Experience account, book FPs now.

The only people who can buy extra pre-booked FPs are guests who stay in Deluxe Resorts in Club Level rooms.


----------



## mesaboy2

Precious_anna said:


> Do you run out at some point and then purchase more? If so what is the cost for that? This is my first year using the fast pass system so I am trying to gather as much information as possible.  Thanks



This thread is long, but the first page alone will likely answer pretty much any question you might think of.  I recommend at least skimming through it.


----------



## subtchr

Samantha Morgan said:


> It's correct in the fact that you can book for Friends and Family, but the tickets aren't valid for them until they check in. 3 different check in days = 3 different FP windows. Say today was the FP day for family1; then tomorrow family 1 could make FPs for Family 1 and Family 2 and any days beyond that overlap. Then the day after Family 1 could make FPs for Family1, 2, and 3, and any days beyond that overlap.



Thanks! 

Is it any different if the families do not have package tickets? 

Say all three families bought tickets separately, with the first date all on family 1’s checkin day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

subtchr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is it any different if the families do not have package tickets?
> 
> Say all three families bought tickets separately, with the first date all on family 1’s checkin day?


The umbrella function still works so with separately linked tickets, once the window is open, FPs can be booked for those with date-based tickets.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

What is the earliest time of day FP+ can be booked?  Not when the window opens, I know that is 7am 60 days prior for me...but the actual times available to book for a given day.  For a 9am open is it 9am?  9:05?


----------



## JETSDAD

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> What is the earliest time of day FP+ can be booked?  Not when the window opens, I know that is 7am 60 days prior for me...but the actual times available to book for a given day.  For a 9am open is it 9am?  9:05?



Whatever time the park opens (not including EMH).


----------



## jue40

Hi all
 Apologies as I am sure this has already been covered but just want to get my planning right as we are going in that wonderfully busy time of Christmas!
I have 2 bookings - 20 December Beach Club for 6 nights and then 29 December BCV for 6 nights (3 nights in the middle off site) our tickets are UK ultimate so valid for the whole trip.
If I am right I think I can book at the 60 day mark for whole of the first trip but then have to wait for the 60 day mark at the start of the second stay?
Julie


----------



## hiroMYhero

jue40 said:


> I think I can book at the 60 day mark for whole of the first trip but then have to wait for the 60 day mark at the start of the second stay?


Correct.


----------



## jue40

Thank you


----------



## agamble

Family of 5 from North Central CA. Sometime in the next year or two we will be visiting WDW. I've considered canceling our current summer plans and going this year, but that probably won't happen. 

FP+ is a bit confusing. This thread is nearly 300 pages long, I've read all of the initial info posts a couple times. We would do a split stay partly in a Disney property and partly in a timeshare. I was looking today and saw that if we went at the end of June and booked a stay at a Disney property we could make cancellations and changes through May 21 with no financial penalty. This surprised me because that is past the 60 day FP window. What would happen if we booked our trip and FP now and then made changes to our hotel dates? I would think we would lose any FP made for days we dropped, but what about the days we keep? For example if we booked June 16 to 29 but later changed either the first or second week to our time share (depending on availability) would we lose ALL FP or just those of the week we dropped?


----------



## hiroMYhero

agamble said:


> would we lose ALL FP or just those of the week we dropped?


Just FPs from the dropped days as soon as Disney begins canceling FPs from Canceled Room Reservations.


----------



## agamble

hiroMYhero said:


> Just FPs from the dropped days as soon as Disney begins canceling FPs from Canceled Room Reservations.



Thank you. That is what I thought, but I was worried they would cancel all.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I'm sad, but I think I know what the answer to this question will be.    DH had an accident this weekend and will require surgery on his leg on Friday, exactly 2 weeks from our Ft Wilderness trip with our travel trailer.  While he says he's totally fine lying around taking it easy while I hit the parks to meet friends,  it's the setting up and breaking down the camper that I'm not sure he can do and not sure I can do it either on my own.   If I can try and switch us to a regular hotel room on site, will I lose all my fast passes?  We are meeting friends and I booked them all, I don't want to lose everyone's FPs!  So sad, but sort of playing it by ear until at least Friday and see how the procedure goes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> If I can try and switch us to a regular hotel room on site, will I lose all my fast passes?


No; you won’t lose your FPs even if you decided to stay at an offsite location.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

hiroMYhero said:


> No; you won’t lose your FPs even if you decided to stay at an offsite location.



But I booked them at 60 days out, I thought the whole change recently to FP was you will lose your FPs if you cancel, or even switch resorts?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> But I booked them at 60 days out, I thought the whole change recently to FP was you will lose your FPs if you cancel, or even switch resorts?


No one testing this has lost FPs especially when within the 30-day window - onsite or offsite.


----------



## Katrina Y

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM for park hopping tips.


I can’t find this, can you help me?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Katrina Y said:


> I can’t find this, can you help me?


Stickies are at the top of the page:
FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability - Refresh; Additional Tier 1 Booking; Anytime FPs; CL FPs


----------



## Katrina Y

hiroMYhero said:


> Stickies are at the top of the page:
> FP FAQ ADDENDUM: Checking Availability - Refresh; Additional Tier 1 Booking; Anytime FPs; CL FPs


Thank you


----------



## Jimminy Cricket 123

For fastpassing the same day, in parks, does anyone notice whether using Disney's Wifi is faster or using their own data.

Also, the last time we went, there were some rides where we would lose wifi after being so far in the ride, obviously. Under the Sea, Frozen, Pirates to name a few, I believe. Rides like that. Would I have better luck on my own data or Disney's Wifi. Guess i'll just try both, but was just curious what other people experienced.


----------



## JETSDAD

Jimminy Cricket 123 said:


> For fastpassing the same day, in parks, does anyone notice whether using Disney's Wifi is faster or using their own data.
> 
> Also, the last time we went, there were some rides where we would lose wifi after being so far in the ride, obviously. Under the Sea, Frozen, Pirates to name a few, I believe. Rides like that. Would I have better luck on my own data or Disney's Wifi. Guess i'll just try both, but was just curious what other people experienced.



I jump back and forth between using the wifi and using data depending on how well the wifi is working.  If the wifi is decent I'll just use that...if it starts to go slow, then I switch to data.  There will be some spots that neither will work (or work well).


----------



## Karen4120

Hi  

I am hoping someone can answer this question regarding linked accounts and fast passes.  My daughter and her family are staying onsite and they have created an account and have linked my husband and I.  We are staying off-site.  When it comes time to select fast passes, will my husband and I have to wait for the 30 day mark or will we be able to book with our daughter at the 60 day mark?  She has added us to her account.  Thanks for any info.

Karen


----------



## hiroMYhero

Karen4120 said:


> will we be able to book with our daughter at the 60 day mark?


Yes. As long as 1 onsite person is grouped with you two, the open window is available for you to book FPs.


----------



## Karen4120

Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## fflmaster

I am trying to understand the new FP+ rules.

We are traveling down in two groups with our cousin and her husband arriving three days before our trip. Am I understanding correctly that if my cousin books all the FPs, including ours, and then decides to cancel her trip that her FPs and mine would also be canceled due to being booked by them during their window?


----------



## hiroMYhero

fflmaster said:


> I am trying to understand the new FP+ rules.
> 
> We are traveling down in two groups with our cousin and her husband arriving three days before our trip. Am I understanding correctly that if my cousin books all the FPs, including ours, and then decides to cancel her trip that her FPs and mine would also be canceled due to being booked by them during their window?


If you are onsite, you’ll be fine.

So far, FPs have not been Canceled for anyone who has canceled a room.


----------



## Mkboele

I’m planning our June trip, staying onsite, arriving in the evening of 6/21 so I can book my FP at 7 am, 60 days prior to that, correct?  We do not plan to visit AK until the following Friday, 6/28. If it is the first FP I try to book, will I have trouble getting a morning time spot for FoP? Thinking from what I’ve read, this is the hardest FP to get at a desired time. Are there others that go very fast?
Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mkboele said:


> I’m planning our June trip, staying onsite, arriving in the evening of 6/21 so I can book my FP at 7 am, 60 days prior to that, correct?  We do not plan to visit AK until the following Friday, 6/28. If it is the first FP I try to book, will I have trouble getting a morning time spot for FoP? Thinking from what I’ve read, this is the hardest FP to get at a desired time. Are there others that go very fast?
> Thanks


Moved you to the FP FAQ where there are tips in the Booking and Priorities sections of this FAQ.

Slinky Dog Dash is also another high priority ride to consider when booking FPs.


----------



## Mkboele

Thank you for the response and putting the post in the best location.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mkboele said:


> Thank you for the response and putting the post in the best location.


You’re welcome!  

If you have any other questions, don’t hesitate to ask!


----------



## gardenrooms

What a great resource.  Thank you!  Not only did you answer all my questions, I really appreciate your suggestions, especially about making reservations for the 2nd park for park hoppers.  I probably wouldn't have figured that our.


----------



## gardenrooms

out, of course, not our


----------



## Cyberc1978

We often do split stay and I just want to make sure that I understand how the new rules will impact us.

If I do a split stay of Cash + DVC reservations I understand that with the new rules I now need to book FP+ 60 days out for each reservation.

What would happen to my FP+ reservations if the cash reservation was replaced with a DVC booking after the FP+ reservations have been made? The DVC reservation would be in place before cancelling the cash reservation?

Reason for asking is that some times is possible to pick up late cancellations of DVC reservation.


----------



## winterman

My family and I arrive onsite on June 21. The first day of use for our dated tickets is June 22. Can I still book my FP+s at 60 days from the 21st? Or do have to wait until 60 days from the 22nd?


----------



## hiroMYhero

winterman said:


> Can I still book my FP+s at 60 days from the 21st?


Yes.


----------



## hes122

mesaboy2 said:


> In February 2019, FP booking windows for split stays changed significantly.  Back-to-back onsite stays no longer allow FPs to be booked earlier than normal for the second stay.  You can now only book 60 days ahead of check-in day for each stay (for length of that stay) separately.



Just to clarify for my own state of mind, if I have 2 room-only stays (booked back-to-back) but have tickets attached to MDE I cannot book FPs for the 2nd half of the stay until that 60 day window opens correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hes122 said:


> I cannot book FPs for the 2nd half of the stay until that 60 day window opens


Correct.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

mesaboy2 said:


> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases.




Just to verify, my aunt has a swan ressie linked (booked thru Costco) to her MDE. Our FP day is coming up but her ticket is grayed out in MDE. Do you think it is going to automatically un-gray on our FP day, or do we need to spend more time on hold trying to get it fixed prior?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneymagicgirl said:


> Just to verify, my aunt has a swan ressie linked (booked thru Costco) to her MDE. Our FP day is coming up but her ticket is grayed out in MDE. Do you think it is going to automatically un-gray on our FP day, or do we need to spend more time on hold trying to get it fixed prior?


Costco ‘bundles’ the ticket with the room reservation. Because it’s a ‘bundle’ and if it’s a date-based ticket, when your booking window opens you’ll be able to book for her.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

hiroMYhero said:


> Costco ‘bundles’ the ticket with the room reservation. Because it’s a ‘bundle’ and if it’s a date-based ticket, when your booking window opens you’ll be able to book for her.


Ok, but when she linked her bundle it didn’t populate the ticket. You don’t think it will be a problem? My parents are also linked to me and they have CSR booked and their tickets show not grayed out.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Here is the screen shot:


----------



## hiroMYhero

disneymagicgirl said:


> Ok, but when she linked her bundle it didn’t populate the ticket. You don’t think it will be a problem? My parents are also linked to me and they have CSR booked and their tickets show not grayed out.


You can always call and ask either Swan or whatever customer service contact was noted in the bundle. Do you have confirmation it’s a date-based ticket? That may be why it’s greyed out because it can’t open a FP window.


----------



## hiroMYhero

I’d also check the Ticket area rather than the plans page to see what’s actually linked.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

hiroMYhero said:


> You can always call and ask either Swan or whatever customer service contact was noted in the bundle. Do you have confirmation it’s a date-based ticket? That may be why it’s greyed out because it can’t open a FP window.


My parents are date based and theirs are not greyed out. Weird. I’m going to tell her to just call Swan so we don’t have issues come FP day later this week.


----------



## Patrick N

I have a few questions that I think I already know the answer to!  I'll be going this December and I was planning to use an unused 2 day hopper that I bought in November 2017 so I assume it's expired by now.  If it is I know I have to exchange it for a date based ticket with the upcharge in price, but my question is can I use it to book Fast Passes?  I haven't linked it to my account yet; can you link an expired ticket for purpose of Fast Passes?  And am I correct that I can't exchange it online or on the phone, but I would have to do that in person?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Patrick N said:


> I have a few questions that I think I already know the answer to!  I'll be going this December and I was planning to use an unused 2 day hopper that I bought in November 2017 so I assume it's expired by now.  If it is I know I have to exchange it for a date based ticket with the upcharge in price, but my question is can I use it to book Fast Passes?  I haven't linked it to my account yet; can you link an expired ticket for purpose of Fast Passes?  And am I correct that I can't exchange it online or on the phone, but I would have to do that in person?



From my understanding, I don't believe you can use an expired ticket for FPs.  @mesaboy2 probably has that on the explanation of FP here in this thread on the first page.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I will be onsite starting 9/20/19. I will be buying 2 day park hoppers starting 9/23/19. I plan to buy party tickets for the 9/22 party. Will my window start 60 days prior to 9/20, 9/22 or 9/23?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Mambo Junkie said:


> I will be onsite starting 9/20/19. I will be buying 2 day park hoppers starting 9/23/19. I plan to buy party tickets for the 9/22 party. Will my window start 60 days prior to 9/20, 9/22 or 9/23?



I believe the 60 day window opens on your first day of checking in to a Disney resort.  So that would be on the 20th.  However, I believe you can make your FPs for the two days starting on the 23rd and whatever 2nd day you're looking to do.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Working on FP plans, 60 day mark is coming up in a few weeks for our 6/8 ck in.  What are the odds of booking FOP for 4 people on day 3 for late in the day?  Trying to figure out park days.  Likely/unlikely?  Thank you!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

When I did mine I started at 5 days, then 3 days out and was able to get them. I got them further out "just in case". When I got the ones closer in, I dropped the later ones; I hung on to them for a while but the group told me to go ahead and drop them. They don't last long, but they are there for a bit. The longer you procrastinate, though, the quicker they go.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Mambo Junkie said:


> When I did mine I started at 5 days, then 3 days out and was able to get them. I got them further out "just in case". When I got the ones closer in, I dropped the later ones; I hung on to them for a while but the group told me to go ahead and drop them. They don't last long, but they are there for a bit. The longer you procrastinate, though, the quicker they go.



Thanks, that's a great tip!  Good to hear it might be possible.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

From my experience it is harder to get SDD than it is FOP. Depending on which is most important to your family, I would go for that one first, then the other second. The further out the better.

ETA: I love Pandora at night.
I think more people go for the earlier times, but I went for a later time. That helped also. We park hop, so we did morning AK 1 day and evening AK on another day. We got the FOP for our evening park day.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Mambo Junkie said:


> From my experience it is harder to get SDD than it is FOP. Depending on which is most important to your family, I would go for that one first, then the other second. The further out the better.
> 
> ETA: I love Pandora at night.
> I think more people go for the earlier times, but I went for a later time. That helped also. We park hop, so we did morning AK 1 day and evening AK on another day. We got the FOP for our evening park day.



Thanks!  We're doing EMM at DHS so hoping to get our fill of SDD then.  Also might try to sneak in SDD/TSL before park close one night too.  We've never been to Pandora at night and I've heard it's really pretty so thought I'd plan on trying to go for it in the evening after going to TL in the morning.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

magickingdomprincess said:


> Thanks!  We're doing EMM at DHS so hoping to get our fill of SDD then.  Also might try to sneak in SDD/TSL before park close one night too.  We've never been to Pandora at night and I've heard it's really pretty so thought I'd plan on trying to go for it in the evening after going to TL in the morning.  We'll see how it goes!


We had EMM TSL our last trip and the evening before we were eating at 50s Prime time when it poured. The park cleared out and we rode SDD with a 15 minute wait and AS, TSMM were walk ons. Rode TSMM twice, snagged ToT fps, then got front row for Fantasmic (it had stopped raining). We ended p canceling our EMM for the next morning (we're not the sort to ride things multiple times). Anyway, good luck to you. I was surprised our last visit I believe some of the FOP were available for a couple of days. Depends when you are going I suppose, though we were going during Wine & Dine, plus the Marathon, Halloween and into Jersey week, so it was a pretty busy time as well.


----------



## chrismom3

Asking a question for a friend.  She's staying at a timeshare hotel off property.  She will be getting her park hoppers from Undercover Tourist and then creating a MDE account and linking her park tickets to the account.  I know she can then start making Fastpasses at 30 days prior.  My question is - is she able to get a magicband with her fastpasses on it?  Or does she have to do something else?  Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

chrismom3 said:


> Asking a question for a friend.  She's staying at a timeshare hotel off property.  She will be getting her park hoppers from Undercover Tourist and then creating a MDE account and linking her park tickets to the account.  I know she can then start making Fastpasses at 30 days prior.  My question is - is she able to get a magicband with her fastpasses on it?  Or does she have to do something else?  Thanks!!


Her FPs will be linked to her Profile. She can link a MB to that same Profile and use the MB to enter parks and FP lines.


----------



## chrismom3

hiroMYhero said:


> Her FPs will be linked to her Profile. She can link a MB to that same Profile and use the MB to enter parks and FP lines.



Thank you!  Can she order the magic band from MDE or does she have to purchase it when she arrives there?


----------



## hiroMYhero

chrismom3 said:


> Thank you!  Can she order the magic band from MDE or does she have to purchase it when she arrives there?


She can purchase through the Shop Merchandise area of MDX.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Mambo Junkie said:


> We had EMM TSL our last trip and the evening before we were eating at 50s Prime time when it poured. The park cleared out and we rode SDD with a 15 minute wait and AS, TSMM were walk ons. Rode TSMM twice, snagged ToT fps, then got front row for Fantasmic (it had stopped raining). We ended p canceling our EMM for the next morning (we're not the sort to ride things multiple times). Anyway, good luck to you. I was surprised our last visit I believe some of the FOP were available for a couple of days. Depends when you are going I suppose, though we were going during Wine & Dine, plus the Marathon, Halloween and into Jersey week, so it was a pretty busy time as well.



Sounds like an awesome night! Thank you for the info.  We're going in June so it will be pretty busy.  I'll be glad when FP's are booked.


----------



## horse11

When making a FP for Rivers of light and there is two shows which show is usually the FP for?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

magickingdomprincess said:


> Working on FP plans, 60 day mark is coming up in a few weeks for our 6/8 ck in.  What are the odds of booking FOP for 4 people on day 3 for late in the day?  Trying to figure out park days.  Likely/unlikely?  Thank you!




My FP ressies are coming up on April 3 for our June 2nd check in! I've been following the website below for the last few days checking out the main rides I want to ride.  You have to sign up to view it, but it doesn't cost anything to do so.  I check daily for Mine Train, Peter Pan, Expedition Everest, Kali River, Soarin, Frozen, and Test Track.  I can only book either Soarin, Frozen, or Test Track.  I choose to FP TT as it's down more and it'll turn to an anytime FP if it goes down while I'm there to use my FP.  There are more rides I want to do, but those tend to be the more popular ones that need FPs.

https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php


As I look on the website, FoP is all red, unavailable, except for the following dates:
April 23 24 25 26 27
28

May 1 2 3 4 5 22
23

It looks better than SDD which doesn't have a single day available in the 60 day range.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Tiggerlover91 said:


> My FP ressies are coming up on April 3 for our June 2nd check in! I've been following the website below for the last few days checking out the main rides I want to ride.  You have to sign up to view it, but it doesn't cost anything to do so.  I check daily for Mine Train, Peter Pan, Expedition Everest, Kali River, Soarin, Frozen, and Test Track.  I can only book either Soarin, Frozen, or Test Track.  I choose to FP TT as it's down more and it'll turn to an anytime FP if it goes down while I'm there to use my FP.  There are more rides I want to do, but those tend to be the more popular ones that need FPs.
> 
> https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php
> 
> 
> As I look on the website, FoP is all red, unavailable, except for the following dates:
> April 23 24 25 26 27
> 28
> 
> May 1 2 3 4 5 22
> 23
> 
> It looks better than SDD which doesn't have a single day available in the 60 day range.


It looks interesting but it's requiring me to change my chrome page which I don't want to do. I don't know why sites do that. Thank you for the info though.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Mambo Junkie said:


> It looks interesting but it's requiring me to change my chrome page which I don't want to do. I don't know why sites do that. Thank you for the info though.



Really? I don't understand that.  Can you try doing it from the incognito window? It really is an AWESOME website!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Really? I don't understand that.  Can you try doing it from the incognito window? It really is an AWESOME website!


I kept trying and managed to get around it. I guess it's a pop up. Thank you; it's an interesting website.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Mambo Junkie said:


> I kept trying and managed to get around it. I guess it's a pop up. Thank you; it's an interesting website.



You are most welcome! Since that glitch came and went and I wasn't "lucky" enough to be able to use it, I've been checking that site daily as I'm getting closer to my 60 day window.  When I think about it though....the glitch was a rolling window meaning you could only do one day at a time.  Now that I think about it, I'd prefer to be on my laptop, phone, or desktop ONCE to do them all at the SAME time.  The only advantage I would have had would have been I'm on spring break and the getting up everyday at 6am my time wouldn't have been a problem.  Now, I'll have to make FPs from my school laptop.  Luckily, students don't come in till 7:20.  I arrive at 6:40.  (I'm central time by the way) I'll get it done before my kids come in.  Luckily my FP day is on a Wednesday.  When I tried to get in last Wednesday to see if the rolling 74 day window was still there, it was easy peasy getting to the choose a date and park screen.  Crossing my fingers on Wednesday April 3rd it'll be just as easy.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Quick question- If I upgrade my current ticket vouchers  to annual passes, will I lose my fast passes?


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Tiggerlover91 said:


> My FP ressies are coming up on April 3 for our June 2nd check in! I've been following the website below for the last few days checking out the main rides I want to ride.  You have to sign up to view it, but it doesn't cost anything to do so.  I check daily for Mine Train, Peter Pan, Expedition Everest, Kali River, Soarin, Frozen, and Test Track.  I can only book either Soarin, Frozen, or Test Track.  I choose to FP TT as it's down more and it'll turn to an anytime FP if it goes down while I'm there to use my FP.  There are more rides I want to do, but those tend to be the more popular ones that need FPs.
> 
> https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/fastpass_plus_availability.php
> 
> 
> As I look on the website, FoP is all red, unavailable, except for the following dates:
> April 23 24 25 26 27
> 28
> 
> May 1 2 3 4 5 22
> 23
> 
> It looks better than SDD which doesn't have a single day available in the 60 day range.



Thanks for the link!  I signed up, I'll keep an eye on it to see what's available.  I'll probably book FoP for day 5 or so first as a backup and day 3 if it's available.  I obsess over FP times and then when the day to actually book comes, I end up moving stuff around anyways it seems like.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

magickingdomprincess said:


> Thanks for the link!  I signed up, I'll keep an eye on it to see what's available.  I'll probably book FoP for day 5 or so first as a backup and day 3 if it's available.  I obsess over FP times and then when the day to actually book comes, I end up moving stuff around anyways it seems like.




You are most welcome! I haven't booked FPs since 2015, and back then I booked poo poo ones.  I wasn't really aware of the new system or how it worked.  I was here on the DIS, but I steered away from threads about FP because I didn't like that I had to book them ahead of time.  I enjoyed going to the park, sliding in my ticket and getting my FP then and there.  I never got the no more FPs available message, but I guess it had to do with when we visited the parks...that was typically early in the morning and we were done around 1 or so.  The BEST FP I booked for my family was TT.  I was VERY glad I did.  It was down TWICE that day, but we had an 11am FP and it was up and running by that time thank goodness.  We stood in many standby lines in 2015, but the longest was only about 30 minutes....maybe 40. I had NO clue about refresh and booking more FPs throughout the day. I DO however know all about that now thanks to this sticky and DISers like @JETSDAD and his wealth of FP knowledge!  I'm not so worried about being on exactly at 7am which would be 6am for me.  I'm a teacher and at that time I'm driving to school.  Someone here actually mentioned she'd forgotten it was her FP day and didn't get on till afternoon and still got everything she wanted at the times she wanted.  I'll be booking mine around 6:45am before my kiddos come in at 7:20.  Luckily....Disney is not a website the county blocks.  This website though...is!  I have to access it on my phone with WIFI off if I'm stopping in to see what my DISers are up to.  

And yes, as you can see, it might be much better to book FoP that late in your trip.  I was worried I'd have to do that with Mine Train, but as I look at the DIBB, I see that Mine Train doesn't go red near as much as FoP or SDD.


----------



## Cluelyss

horse11 said:


> When making a FP for Rivers of light and there is two shows which show is usually the FP for?


 If there are multiple shows, there will be FPs available for both show.  The return time will indicate which show you are booking for, early or late.


----------



## babydoll65

I see the ability to book fps at the sixty day mark (for split stays) has changed. Though I was in wdw last month doing a split stay, five day parkhoppers attached to my first reservation I was able to do all five days without any problems. How exactly would it work now if your second stay shows no tickets??


----------



## hiroMYhero

babydoll65 said:


> I see the ability to book fps at the sixty day mark (for split stays) has changed. Though I was in wdw last month doing a split stay, five day parkhoppers attached to my first reservation I was able to do all five days without any problems. How exactly would it work now if your second stay shows no tickets??


You must wait until 60 days out from the 2nd Stay to book your FPs.

Or, if the 2nd Stay is offsite, wait until 30 days out for each offsite park day.


----------



## babydoll65

hiroMYhero said:


> You must wait until 60 days out from the 2nd Stay to book your FPs.
> 
> Or, if the 2nd Stay is offsite, wait until 30 days out for each offsite park day.


So it doesn't matter that the second reservation has no tickets attached?


----------



## hiroMYhero

babydoll65 said:


> So it doesn't matter that the second reservation has no tickets attached?


FPs can be booked with any valid tickets. 

As long as the tickets you purchased are valid for the timeframe you need, book your FPs. It doesn’t matter where you are staying.


----------



## babydoll65

hiroMYhero said:


> FPs can be booked with any valid tickets.
> 
> As long as the tickets you purchased are valid for the timeframe you need, book your FPs. It doesn’t matter where you are staying.


Sorry, maybe I'm wording it wrong. What I mean is the ability to book fps at the sixty day mark you have to have your tickets attached to a resort stay. Like last month I was at all-star movies the first three nights then switched to wilderness lodge the last three. My first reservation was a pkg with five day parkhoppers and dining (only went to the parks two days during this portion of the trip) . My second stay was a ticketless pkg (no park on the transfer day then did three park days after that). Since sixty day fps are based on a resort stay (and my second half had no tickets) then how would that work now? Hopefully this makes sense lol


----------



## Cluelyss

babydoll65 said:


> Sorry, maybe I'm wording it wrong. What I mean is the ability to book fps at the sixty day mark you have to have your tickets attached to a resort stay. Like last month I was at all-star movies the first three nights then switched to wilderness lodge the last three. My first reservation was a pkg with five day parkhoppers and dining (only went to the parks two days during this portion of the trip) . My second stay was a ticketless pkg (no park on the transfer day then did three park days after that). Since sixty day fps are based on a resort stay (and my second half had no tickets) then how would that work now? Hopefully this makes sense lol


 To make fast passes at 60 days, you have to have tickets AND a resort stay.  It doesn’t matter if the tickets were purchased as part of the package or separately. They just need to be linked to your account.  So at the 60 day mark for your second stay, it will know that you have valid tickets in your account, even though they were purchased with your first stay.


----------



## laxfanmom

Do I need FP’s for two 2 year olds and the infant in our party?


----------



## mesaboy2

laxfanmom said:


> Do I need FP’s for two 2 year olds and the infant in our party?



No.  From Post #2:


> - *Children under 3yo cannot get and do not need FPs* (since they don't have tickets) and can accompany an adult with FP. If named on an onsite reservation, children will receive a complimentary MagicBand but it is not needed nor can it be used for FP.


----------



## laxfanmom

My travel agent talked with a Disney Customer service rep who was supposedly VERY experienced and she says I should put all 14 people in my party on my first attempt to get FP’s when my 60 day window comes open? Has anyone gotten them doing this? Everything I read says go for smaller (4-6 ppl) parties.


----------



## Wayland10

I tried searching for the answer to this, but couldn't find it, even though I'm sure it's been asked.  Can you book a FP from, for instance, 11-12, if you have an ADR at 11:45?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wayland10 said:


> I tried searching for the answer to this, but couldn't find it, even though I'm sure it's been asked.  Can you book a FP from, for instance, 11-12, if you have an ADR at 11:45?


Yes. The Dining system doesn’t interfere with the FP system.


----------



## beck00

I am helping friends with their reservations and I need help from some of the more experienced Disers!  They are a large fam with 3 separate packages (Room/tix/dining).  Some have dropped out of trip so two of the rooms are consolidating to one room/pacakge.  If fast passes have already been made, and all three groups were initially linked in Family and Friends, AND two people from one room are added to one of the other rooms before their original room is cancelled, will these two people lose their FastPasses once original room is cancelled?  Thanks for any expertise in advance!  We're on hold with Disney but I'll trust what I hear here more.


----------



## hiroMYhero

beck00 said:


> will these two people lose their FastPasses once original room is cancelled?


No. Disney has built-in rebooking Room Reservation safeguards as well as umbrella-ing guests who aren’t even onsite. The FPs are fine.


----------



## beck00

hiroMYhero said:


> No. Disney has built-in rebooking Room Reservation safeguards as well as umbrella-ing guests who aren’t even onsite. The FPs are fine.



Thanks hiro!  I had hoped but wasn't sure, and was holding my breath.


----------



## Day-Day

My experience today with FP's 60 days out from my first stay of a split resort trip.

Today was 60 days out for May 23.  I had one night booked for May 23 at one Disney resort and 8 nights beginning May 24 for a 2nd Disney resort.  My 9-day ticket had a start date of May 24.

I was able to book FP's for any of my days for dates coinciding with the 2nd resort stay but not for my arrival day of my first resort on May 23. I then modified my ticket on the Disney app so that the start day was May 23 and was able to book for my arrival day at the 1st resort.

I had thought that I would not need to modify the start date of my ticket but I guess I was wrong.  I plan to upgrade to an AP at the gate on May 23 so hadn't bothered to modify my start date.  I had to pay extra because the ticket was purchased before latest price increase.  I was hoping for some luck at Guest Services and maybe miss out on this price increase when going for the AP and get current pricing bridged.  As it is now, I expect to get current price credit on the 9-day for sure.


ETA:  My resorts were room-only "regular" bookings with Disney.  Yacht Club for first night's stay and Port Orleans Riverside for remainder.  I was able to book FP's through the entire trip beginning on my first night's 60-days out.


----------



## winterman

My FP+ day is in 3 weeks. Two people on my planning list do not show the ticket icons. They are on my daughter's MDE account and do have linked tickets. Our plan was for me to make the FPs because DD will be working and I will be at home, but I don't believe I can, unless this is fixed. Can they help me at 407-939-4357? (That is the number listed on MDE under the Planning Party list.) I spoke with someone there yesterday because these same two people from my family & friends list did not appear on my planning list. Yesterday I was given only general info. They did not even ask for my personal info. I was able to get the two onto my planning list, but nothing that the CM told me helped with that.

As an alternative, I could schedule the FPs by signing on to DD's MDE account but her planning party lists my DS twice, only one of which has a ticket. I'm afraid that will mess things up, too. Any advice?


----------



## laxfanmom

I also have a large party (17) and i’m Not sure everyone is linked. On my MDE account it says I have 14 ppl linked (everyone over 3yo). But when I go to the Fastpass page and try to select them it tells me to please link them? When I try to do that it says they are already linked? Will this correct itself when I get to my 60 day window? I don’t want to have a problem day of...


----------



## GOLDENGNOME

Skicks35 said:


> Great thread - very informative.
> 
> My question is regarding (surprise, surprise) a split stay and my booking window:
> 
> We will be at GF from 5/10-5/14, then offsite from 5/15-5/17.  My 60 day window came and went last Thursday (10 pm MST) and I was able to book FPs for my onsite days no problem.  After reading the above (and multiple other posts), I was under the impression that after my 60+ window, my offsite days would open up one at a time.  However, I'm still not able to book anything for 5/15-5/17.  Is this because my 60 day mark for the offsite stay hasn't hit yet, meaning I'll be able to book 5/15 on 3/15, 5/16 on 3/16, etc?  Am I understanding this correctly?



Were you able to book the FPs at 60 days out for your off-site dates for each day individually? I'm extremely curious how this worked out for you since I'm in the exact same situation and nearing the booking window.

I've read a lot of contradictions on some (very lengthy) threads on DISboards and elsewhere about this the last few days, particularly that some reported guests are not able to book FPs at 60 days for the second, off-site dates of their split stay. In other words, they could book FPs at 60 days (plus the length of their on-site stay), but could only book their off-site days at 30 days out even thought their tickets were still valid through those dates.


----------



## RachaelA

Epcot question, if I book both tier 2 fastpasses for morning, but we don’t actually get to Epcot until like 2-3pm, do those 2 ‘expiring’ count as used fastpasses so I can then book another tier 1 after we use our initial tier 1? Or is it an issue bc we don’t technically have scanned our passes before they expired?


----------



## hiroMYhero

RachaelA said:


> do those 2 ‘expiring’ count as used fastpasses so I can then book another tier 1 after we use our initial tier 1?


In a non-glitching FP system, yes. 

If you find they haven’t dropped off, book a closeby Tier 2 and tap and walk away. Then repeat for the 2nd Tier 2.


----------



## Lisa Lavanga

mesaboy2 said:


> *Split Stays*
> 
> In February 2019, FP booking windows for split stays changed significantly.  Back-to-back onsite stays no longer allow FPs to be booked earlier than normal for the second stay.  You can now only book 60 days ahead of check-in day for each stay (for length of that stay) separately.


thanks


----------



## ljmiii

mesaboy2 said:


> *Split Stays*
> 
> In February 2019, FP booking windows for split stays changed significantly.  Back-to-back onsite stays no longer allow FPs to be booked earlier than normal for the second stay.  You can now only book 60 days ahead of check-in day for each stay (for length of that stay) separately.


As Day-Day noted above and MrsNotes mentioned over in the DVC FastPass restrictions for split stays thread, DME appears to be once again considering Split Stays to be a single stay for the purpose of FP+.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ljmiii said:


> As Day-Day noted above and MrsNotes mentioned over in the DVC FastPass restrictions for split stays thread, DME appears to be once again considering Split Stays to be a single stay for the purpose of FP+.


@Day-Day needs to note her Resort.

On the Rumors Board and on this board, Split Stays were open for full FP booking for DVC Split Stays - cash or points stays - all DVC-only.


----------



## ljmiii

hiroMYhero said:


> On the Rumors Board and on this board, Split Stays were open for full FP booking for DVC Split Stays - cash or points stays - all DVC-only.


When the change first went into effect there were many reports of DVC split stays also being closed to FP+.  Chats and phone calls with WDW and DVC CMs resulted in different answers - for a while 'dueling' chat sessions were posted as to the future of DVC split stays. But in any case, MDE was blocking them and DVC CMs wouldn't do FP+ over the phone for the 2nd half of the split stay.

Then for a short time when the FP+ window was opening early for everyone, some (though apparently not all) DVC'ers could book over the split. But when the early FPs stopped so did the DVC split stay FPs.

Recently, DVC CMs (though not WDW CMs) have been more or less unanimously giving the answer that MDE *should* be allowing FPs to be booked over a DVC split stay - but that MDE was currently not allowing that to happen nor could the CM.  Then on Friday, DVC92 reported for the first time that a DVC CM offered to do FPs for the 2nd half of a DVC stay over the phone. This morning, MrsNotes was the first person in a number of weeks to report being able to book across both halves of a DVC split stay with MDE...but it was still glitchy. At first it opened up her first stay + 1 day of her second stay and only after she made all the FP+ reservations for those days did the rest of her 2nd stay 'open up'.

I would be very happy for the simple statement, "Split Stays are open for full FP booking for DVC", to be true.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ljmiii said:


> When the change first went into effect there were many reports of DVC split stays also being closed to FP+.  Chats and phone calls with WDW and DVC CMs resulted in different answers - for a while 'dueling' chat sessions were posted as to the future of DVC split stays. But in any case, MDE was blocking them and DVC CMs wouldn't do FP+ over the phone for the 2nd half of the split stay.
> 
> Then for a short time when the FP+ window was opening early for everyone, some (though apparently not all) DVC'ers could book over the split. But when the early FPs stopped so did the DVC split stay FPs.
> 
> Recently, DVC CMs (though not WDW CMs) have been more or less unanimously giving the answer that MDE *should* be allowing FPs to be booked over a DVC split stay - but that MDE was currently not allowing that to happen nor could the CM.  Then on Friday, DVC92 reported for the first time that a DVC CM offered to do FPs for the 2nd half of a DVC stay over the phone. This morning, MrsNotes was the first person in a number of weeks to report being able to book across both halves of a DVC split stay with MDE...but it was still glitchy. At first it opened up her first stay + 1 day of her second stay and only after she made all the FP+ reservations for those days did the rest of her 2nd stay 'open up'.
> 
> I would be very happy for the simple statement, "Split Stays are open for full FP booking for DVC", to be true.


Thanks! 

@mesaboy2 posts factual info that won’t be confusing to DISers. More reports may be needed.


----------



## LeslieLou

I had a 4 split stay rez. 2 night YC 3 night VWL 3 night BLT 2 night OKW. Friends joining us for 3rd and 4th Rez. We have AP, they have 6 day tix.

My 60 day FP window opened 3/25. I was able to make every FP for my entire stay across all 4 reservations and include our friends in the FP the days they joined.

My 2 boys were prevented from FP on some days. I called the technical help desk and they weren’t properly linked in one of the reservations. The CM fixed that and added them to all the FP reservations they were missing.

Our friends are staying 1 day past us. I just had to add myself to their fp reservation and I could book their last day.

I didn’t book days 1&2 first. My whole window was open immediately.

I mentioned to the CM I was worried about booking window. She said as long as reservations are adjacent you should be able to book for 10 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LeslieLou said:


> I had a 4 split stay rez. 2 night YC 3 night VWL 3 night BLT 2 night OKW. Friends joining us for 3rd and 4th Rez. We have AP, they have 6 day tix.
> 
> My 60 day FP window opened 3/25. I was able to make every FP for my entire stay across all 4 reservations and include our friends in the FP the days they joined.
> 
> My 2 boys were prevented from FP on some days. I called the technical help desk and they weren’t properly linked in one of the reservations. The CM fixed that and added them to all the FP reservations they were missing.
> 
> Our friends are staying 1 day past us. I just had to add myself to their fp reservation and I could book their last day.
> 
> I didn’t book days 1&2 first. My whole window was open immediately.
> 
> I mentioned to the CM I was worried about booking window. She said as long as reservations are adjacent you should be able to book for 10 days.


Is your YC reservation for a regular resort room or a DVC Reservation?


----------



## LeslieLou

hiroMYhero said:


> Is your YC reservation for a regular resort room or a DVC Reservation?


My YC is regular resort room and my other 3 reservations are DVC


----------



## Day-Day

hiroMYhero said:


> @Day-Day needs to note her Resort.
> 
> On the Rumors Board and on this board, Split Stays were open for full FP booking for DVC Split Stays - cash or points stays - all DVC-only.



My resorts were room-only "regular" bookings with Disney.  Yacht Club for first night's stay and Port Orleans Riverside for remainder.  I was able to book FP's through the entire trip beginning on my first night's 60-days out.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Day-Day said:


> My resorts were room-only "regular" bookings with Disney.  Yacht Club for first night's stay and Port Orleans Riverside for remainder.  I was able to book FP's through the entire trip beginning on my first night's 60-days out.


Thanks! The thread needs to track the # of Split Stay people who can book for their complete stays when staying at 2 regular resorts.

Please report back if your window does not roll beyond checkout day of Stay#2 in a few days.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Not sure if this is the right place to post this question....

We are hoping to travel to DW in early February 2020 and are more than hoping that Disney continues to extend the 60-day FP benefits to the hotels in Disney Springs (haven't seen anything yet for 2020).  

If we book a room-only reservation now for 2/2020 and down the road (let's say after our FPs are booked), we learn that the DS hotel benefits are offered in 2020, would we lose our FP+ bookings when we book the DS hotel and cancel the on-site hotel?  (Let's assume that both bookings are in MDE by then).

Thanks very much.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> would we lose our FP+ bookings when we book the DS hotel and cancel the on-site hotel?


No. The DSprings Reservation will keep your FPs intact.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Thank you very much!!  Off to book our 2020 trip!


----------



## anomamatt

The split stay "disconnection" has been "fixed".  For now?  Who knows.  But you can absolutely now book FPs across split stays.  Cash ones, DVC points ones, etc etc.


----------



## hiroMYhero

anomamatt said:


> The split stay "disconnection" has been "fixed".  For now?  Who knows.  But you can absolutely now book FPs across split stays.  Cash ones, DVC points ones, etc etc.


The only way the FP thread knew how Split Stay booking windows functioned was by the ‘research’ that occurred in the ‘Throwaway Thread’ and that ‘Same Day FP Thread.’

Now that the Split Stay section was wiped out, I’m not sure if the person who wrote it wants to reconfigure it again. 

@anomamatt, are windows rolling beyond checkout day?


----------



## shoreward

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! The thread needs to track the # of Split Stay people who can book for their complete stays when staying at 2 regular resorts.
> 
> Please report back if your window does not roll beyond checkout day of Stay#2 in a few days.


No luck, here, booking split stay FP+ with AP.  I needed to get assistance from CM at AP help desk (V.I.Passholder Support).


----------



## mesaboy2

Split Stay post updated for now, will figure out something better once targets stop moving.


----------



## hiroMYhero

shoreward said:


> No luck, here, booking split stay FP+ with AP.  I needed to get assistance from CM at AP help desk.


Thank you!


----------



## anomamatt

mesaboy2 said:


> Split Stay post updated for now, will figure out something better once targets stop moving.



Yeah, every week there have been reasonably substantial changes to MDE lately, so waiting until the dust settles makes the most sense.


----------



## anomamatt

shoreward said:


> No luck, here, booking split stay FP+ with AP.  I needed to get assistance from CM at AP help desk (V.I.Passholder Support).



The change on this is very recent (most likely updated as of this past Tuesday)...  split stays (including all-DVC) were disconnected as of last week.


----------



## Day-Day

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! The thread needs to track the # of Split Stay people who can book for their complete stays when staying at 2 regular resorts.
> 
> Please report back if your window does not roll beyond checkout day of Stay#2 in a few days.



I'm at day 65 from my check-out day for my 2nd resort in my split-stays at two _regular _Disney Resort.  I can only book fastpasses up to and including my check-out day on the 2nd resort.  Should I check again when I'm under 60 days out for this date?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Day-Day said:


> Should I check again when I'm under 60 days out for this date?


If you can check again when you are 60-days out from the first day after your stay, that’ll help confirm the window for an ‘onsite to offsite’ Split Stay. Thank you for assisting!


----------



## anomamatt

hiroMYhero said:


> If you can check again when you are 60-days out from the first day after your stay, that’ll help confirm the window for an ‘onsite to offsite’ Split Stay. Thank you for assisting!



The rolling 60 seems to still be dead.


----------



## hiroMYhero

anomamatt said:


> The rolling 60 seems to still be dead.


Thanks, anoma! 

So, the open 60-day FP window will only be for 1 or more onsite portions of Split Stays.


----------



## Firestarlife

Question: I am booking FP today for the first day of our trip. In MDX, it shows the fast pass # of guests as 1, even though I made it for all 3 of us in my party. When I click on it to show detail, it changes the guest count to 3. Also, when I tried making FP for just DH and DD without me, it didn't even show up in my plans. Am I not looking in the right place? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DisTexan

What is the grace period to use the FP before you FP start time and after your FP end time?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisTexan said:


> What is the grace period to use the FP before you FP start time and after your FP end time?


5 min before; 15 min after


----------



## princessebird

I think this is already known, but in case Hiro is still collecting data, I was able to book FP for all dates of my split stay at 60 days out from my initial check in. Both reservations were on rented DVC points.


----------



## hiroMYhero

princessebird said:


> I think this is already known, but in case Hiro is still collecting data, I was able to book FP for all dates of my split stay at 60 days out from my initial check in. Both reservations were on rented DVC points.


Thank you! All reports are indicating complete open booking windows for DVC and regular Resort room Splits... IT did listen!


----------



## DigitalOlli

Tomorrow is my 60 Day Fastpass day. is it still at 7am or is there a glitch that it opens up earlier?


----------



## mesaboy2

DigitalOlli said:


> Tomorrow is my 60 Day Fastpass day. is it still at 7am or is there a glitch that it opens up earlier?



In terms of time-of-day, still 7:00a ET as stated.


----------



## Doberge

Split Stay Report

My stay is 1 night cash, 4 nights DVC rental, 4 nights DVC rental.

FP+ opened for *entire length of stay at midnight eastern* of 60 day FP+ window.


----------



## Precmom1967

If I have 7 days of tickets but my stay is for 14 nights, how many park days of fast passes can I book when my 60 days opens? Does it work like dining? 60+10?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Precmom1967 said:


> If I have 7 days of tickets but my stay is for 14 nights, how many park days of fast passes can I book when my 60 days opens? Does it work like dining? 60+10?



You book your FPs for the number of days you have on tickets.  I'm not sure what you mean 60+10?  But your FPs will start at 60 and then go 60+1, 60+2, 60+3, etc! Good luck!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Our HS day starts 60+2, if we can’t get SDD, which is a better option? Aliens or TSMM?


----------



## ljmiii

Precmom1967 said:


> If I have 7 days of tickets but my stay is for 14 nights, how many park days of fast passes can I book when my 60 days opens? Does it work like dining? 60+10?


7 days.
Note that a 7 day ticket currently allows you to use them only across 10 days - i.e. If your first day is May 1st the last day is May 10th. So you would only get 3 'off' days in that 10 day span.  Your 14 night stay gives you the 'right' to FPs for any of those 15 days...but you will be limited by your 7 day ticket.


----------



## samsonjs

I got a notification that our fastpass for Dinosaur changed. It's not a big deal at all but it's strange. Why did they shorten hour FP hour window? It was 6:45-7:45 and now it's 6:45-7:30 on 5/7. The hours for the park are the same.


----------



## SamanthaH

I have spent the last hour trying to search for an answer to this scenario with no luck. If we have 3 nights booked at a Disney resort and 4 day tickets, can I make fast pass reservations 60 days out for 3 park days or 4? We have 1 night booked at the Hilton Garden Inn and 3 days at a Disney resort. I am wondering if I need to switch to one of the good neighbor hotels that allow the 60 day window. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SamanthaH said:


> I have spent the last hour trying to search for an answer to this scenario with no luck. If we have 3 nights booked at a Disney resort and 4 day tickets, can I make fast pass reservations 60 days out for 3 park days or 4? We have 1 night booked at the Hilton Garden Inn and 3 days at a Disney resort. I am wondering if I need to switch to one of the good neighbor hotels that allow the 60 day window. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


The 60-day window opens for check-in through checkout for your Disney resort, so 4 days total. If those are your 4 park days you’re fine.

If those aren’t your 4 park days then you only have a 30-day window for that 4th park day.


----------



## SamanthaH

hiroMYhero said:


> The 60-day window opens for check-in through checkout for your Disney resort, so 4 days total. If those are your 4 park days you’re fine.
> 
> If those aren’t your 4 park days then you only have a 30-day window for that 4th park day.



Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## billlaurie

First time FP+ user and apologize in advance if this is already answered somewhere in the thread. If you have a room/ticket package do you need to link the tickets or is that automatic at the 60 day mark?  Based on what I read, I think it is but my FP booking day is 2 weeks away and I want all my ducks in a row because I read here that Tuesdays can be difficult.


----------



## Cluelyss

billlaurie said:


> First time FP+ user and apologize in advance if this is already answered somewhere in the thread. If you have a room/ticket package do you need to link the tickets or is that automatic at the 60 day mark?  Based on what I read, I think it is but my FP booking day is 2 weeks away and I want all my ducks in a row because I read here that Tuesdays can be difficult.


As long as your reservation is linked in MDE, the tickets are linked as well. You just won’t see them until your booking window opens.


----------



## billlaurie

Cluelyss said:


> As long as your reservation is linked in MDE, the tickets are linked as well. You just won’t see them until your booking window opens.


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## laxfanmom

Can I be trying for FP’s for FOP for 12 people while my DDIL is trying at the same time for a smaller # of those same people? Or will it kick one of us out?


----------



## jefngeo01

samsonjs said:


> I got a notification that our fastpass for Dinosaur changed. It's not a big deal at all but it's strange. Why did they shorten hour FP hour window? It was 6:45-7:45 and now it's 6:45-7:30 on 5/7. The hours for the park are the same.



Here is what I think I have discovered:  Dinosaur used to open later than the rest of the park and stay open till close, now Dinosaur is going to open at park opening but close early.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

samsonjs said:


> I got a notification that our fastpass for Dinosaur changed. It's not a big deal at all but it's strange. Why did they shorten hour FP hour window? It was 6:45-7:45 and now it's 6:45-7:30 on 5/7. The hours for the park are the same.


Cost cutting maneuvers.  Disney at times opens Dinosaur late and/or closes it earlier than the rest of the park.  Josh at EasyWDW has written some about them doing this at certain rides and attractions.  Muppet Vision is another one affected I believe.

EDIT: I see I’m late to the party with this comment haha.


----------



## Laura's Dad

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Our HS day starts 60+2, if we can’t get SDD, which is a better option? Aliens or TSMM?


TSMM will save you more time.


----------



## Day-Day

hiroMYhero said:


> If you can check again when you are 60-days out from the first day after your stay, that’ll help confirm the window for an ‘onsite to offsite’ Split Stay. Thank you for assisting!



Basically confirming now what has been reported in the last few posts.  My days for selecting FPs ended on the departure day of my second resort of a split stay using general room-only reservations.  I am 59 days from my check-out day and can only book FP on my resort days including check-in day and check-out day.

ETA:  changed "departure" to "check-out" to make it clear that I am 59 days out from my last day to stay at the 2nd resort.  My check-out day is June 1 and I cannot book June 2 which is 60 days out today.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Day-Day said:


> Basically confirming now what has been reported in the last few posts.  My days for selecting FPs ended on the departure day of my second resort of a split stay using general room-only reservations.  I am 59 days from my departure day and can only book FP on my resort days including check-in day and check-out day.


Thank you for checking and confirming!


----------



## jefngeo01

Here are the FP+ that I booked today (4/3)

Sun 6/2 Animal Kingdom EE 1pm, NaVi 3pm, Dino 4pm
Mon 6/3 Epcot TT 11, Mission Space 12:20, Spaceship Earth 1:50, (rope drop Frozen)
Tue 6/4 Animal Kingdom EE 9:15, Safaris 10:50, FOP 5:35
Wed 6/5 Studios RR 9:25, TT 12:35, TSM 2:15 (did not try SDD)
Thur 6/6 Magic Kingdom SDMT 9:45, JC 11, HM 12:10 (RD BTMR, Splash)
Fri (non park)
Sat Studios RR 9:15, TT 10:15, TSM 12, (did not try SDD)

Party of 4 booked on PC (WDW Website) no issues


----------



## mel2014

I saw this question posed by @Mambo Junkie upthread, but I didn't see what I would say is a definitive answer -- If my on-site (or in my case, Disney Springs, stay) starts several days in advance of my date-based tickets, will my 60-day window definitely start the first day of the on-site stay or only 60 days in advance of my date-based ticket?

In our case, I am buying a one-day hopper plus tickets, planning to go to Blizzard Beach on August 19 and the parks on August 20. Our Disney Springs stay will start August 17 (arriving late at night August 17, going to Kennedy Space Center the 18th). I'm hoping to get 60+4 availability based on the August 17 arrival date to increase our chances of getting a SDD FP+.


----------



## wdwfab3

Quick question.  I have a room only reservation for 6/11/19 followed by a package with 8 day hoppers starting 6/12/19.  Staying onsite for both.  I thought that I could only book fastpasses 60 days out from the package start but MDE is saying I can make fastpasses 4/12 which is 60 days from my room only reservation.  Can anyone tell me which date is correct? Thanks in advance!


----------



## always

laxfanmom said:


> Can I be trying for FP’s for FOP for 12 people while my DDIL is trying at the same time for a smaller # of those same people? Or will it kick one of us out?



I need to know this as well.  We are traveling with 8 and three different room reservations.  Can we each try for a different day at the same time including one another in the FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

always said:


> I need to know this as well.  We are traveling with 8 and three different room reservations.  Can we each try for a different day at the same time including one another in the FP?


Yes; more than one person can be logged into an MDX account and book FPs when the window opens.


----------



## Newmom1

Would my FP+ window open up for all my days if I'm booked at a WDW resort for 4 nights, then Swan and Dolphin for 4 nights since I get 60+ day perk at the Swan and Dolphin too?


----------



## goofy4tink

Question....I'm heading down to WDW the end of the month. I have a Gold AP, staying off-site for a few nights prior to my SSR stay. But....I can't make any FPs for 4/29! It says I have reached my allotment of FPs and to remove me from the party.  It's not a blocked out date. I have FPs for the next day. What's going on???


----------



## shoreward

goofy4tink said:


> Question....I'm heading down to WDW the end of the month. I have a Gold AP, staying off-site for a few nights prior to my SSR stay. But....I can't make any FPs for 4/29! It says I have reached my allotment of FPs and to remove me from the party.  It's not a blocked out date. I have FPs for the next day. What's going on???


With AP, you are allowed only to book no more than 7 days of FPs.  Did you book 7 days, yet?

If your limit was not met, I suggest calling the Passholder help desk.  They can book missing day(s) for you.


----------



## Keacc

We have a camp site reserved on Nov 10-15. Sept 11th is my 60 day date. Can I book FP for my entire stay at that time or will I have to go in every day for the next 6 days to get FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Newmom1 said:


> Would my FP+ window open up for all my days if I'm booked at a WDW resort for 4 nights, then Swan and Dolphin for 4 nights since I get 60+ day perk at the Swan and Dolphin too?


Yes. Disney reinstated complete FP booking for Split Stays as soon as your window opens 60 days out from Stay#1.


----------



## goofy4tink

shoreward said:


> With AP, you are allowed only to book no more than 7 days of FPs.  Did you book 7 days, yet?
> 
> If your limit was not met, I suggest calling the Passholder help desk.  They can book missing day(s) for you.


Ok. I figured that if the seven days was during a resort stay it would be ok. Evidently not. That’s just nuts! 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Keacc said:


> We have a camp site reserved on Nov 10-15. Sept 11th is my 60 day date. Can I book FP for my entire stay at that time or will I have to go in every day for the next 6 days to get FP?


Yes for your entire campsite stay - 10th through the 15th - when your window opens.


----------



## DrFacilier

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Disney reinstated complete FP booking for Split Stays as soon as your window opens 60 days out from Stay#1.


Is the "rolling 60" still dead?


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofy4tink said:


> Ok. I figured that if the seven days was during a resort stay it would be ok. Evidently not. That’s just nuts!
> Thanks for the info.


To use any FPs on the 29th, you’ll have to Delete a day of your pre-booked FPs and then rebook them on the 30th. Most posters delete an MK day as it’s easier to book.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DrFacilier said:


> Is the "rolling 60" still dead?


Yes. Rolling has stopped for every onsite stay.


----------



## Eileen226

I am staying at swan 6/5 to 6/8 and then 6/16-6/18.  I have a flexible date 5 day park hopper pass.  Both are linked in the app.  According to my calculations I should be able to make FP+ reservations tomorrow.  When I look at calendar in the app it is only showing that I could make them 30 days out.  Will that change tomorrow and my first reservation become available to get a FP+?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Eileen226 said:


> I am staying at swan 6/5 to 6/8 and then 6/16-6/18.  I have a flexible date 5 day park hopper pass.  Both are linked in the app.  According to my calculations I should be able to make FP+ reservations tomorrow.  When I look at calendar in the app it is only showing that I could make them 30 days out.  Will that change tomorrow and my first reservation become available to get a FP+?


Yes. It changes tomorrow. Disney has updated their booking windows and the 60-day windows open up exactly at 7:00a ET.


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

I'm sure this has been asked but I can't find it -

If my party of 7 is all in the park with their magic bands...and some want to go back to the resort before we have used up our 3 FP+, can they leave their Magic Bands and can we then bless someone else with that FP+?


----------



## hsmamato2

IF one member of party is under 3,but they have mb, do they need fp to ride if the adult with them has fp?


----------



## hiroMYhero

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> can they leave their Magic Bands and can we then bless someone else with that FP+?


Yes; as long as the owner of the Profile has entered the park that day, anyone can use that person’s MB to enter FP lines.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hsmamato2 said:


> IF one member of party is under 3,but they have mb, do they need fp to ride if the adult with them has fp?


They can’t have FPs because they don’t need tickets. They ride with an adult with a FP.


----------



## hsmamato2

hiroMYhero said:


> They can’t have FPs because they don’t need tickets. They ride with an adult with a FP.


Thank you! I wonder why do they assign a mb to a 2 year old on the room?


----------



## hiroMYhero

hsmamato2 said:


> Thank you! I wonder why do they assign a mb to a 2 year old on the room?


It’s Resort policy that every registered guest has a MB to open the door.


----------



## mesaboy2

hsmamato2 said:


> Thank you! I wonder why do they assign a mb to a 2 year old on the room?



I assume so that they feel included.


----------



## always

I have two rooms booked, one for my family, one for my brother's family. Two different reservation numbers.  Both are ticketless packages.  Tickets purchased from UT. My brother's family arrives two days before me. I linked my UT tickets first and my FP+ day is showing as what _should be my brother's _FP booking day. He has not yet linked his tickets. How can I be sure when my FP+ booking window opens?


----------



## Bullseye

Tomorrow is my 60 day mark. I have a quick strategy question. I'm trying to get FOP at +3 and +8. Knowing that +3 will be hard to get, do I forgo it and try for the +8 first? 

p.s. sorry if I sound like I'm obsessing


----------



## hiroMYhero

always said:


> I have two rooms booked, one for my family, one for my brother's family. Two different reservation numbers.  Both are ticketless packages.  Tickets purchased from UT. My brother's family arrives two days before me. I linked my UT tickets first and my FP+ day is showing as what _should be my brother's _FP booking day. He has not yet linked his tickets. How can I be sure when my FP+ booking window opens?


All who are listed or linked to an MDX account share the open window as long as valid tickets are linked.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bullseye said:


> Tomorrow is my 60 day mark. I have a quick strategy question. I'm trying to get FOP at +3 and +8. Knowing that +3 will be hard to get, do I forgo it and try for the +8 first?
> 
> p.s. sorry if I sound like I'm obsessing


Try for +3 and then immediately switch to +8.


----------



## always

hiroMYhero said:


> All who are listed or linked to an MDX account share the open window as long as valid tickets are linked.



So my window opens the same time even though they check in the 8th and I check in the 10th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

always said:


> So my window opens the same time even though they check in the 8th and I check in the 10th?


You are free to use their open window.

Rather than think of it as their’s or your’s, when the window opens, book all FPs for everyone!


----------



## always

Wow! Thanks.


----------



## Clueless_about_Disney

Bullseye, if it makes you feel better, I was able to book FOP this morning for our June visit at 60+1 for a party of 7, had 3 times I could pick from in the evening, but I was shocked!


----------



## Castlequeen5

Can I just pre-book 1 fastpass for 1 park and use it that morning, then book 2 more for a different park later that day based on availability?


----------



## mesaboy2

Castlequeen5 said:


> Can I just pre-book 1 fastpass for 1 park and use it that morning, then book 2 more for a different park later that day based on availability?



Yes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Castlequeen5 said:


> Can I just pre-book 1 fastpass for 1 park and use it that morning, then book 2 more for a different park later that day based on availability?


Yes; the FPFAQ ADDENDUM Sticky has specific park hopping tips.


----------



## slp87

I am getting free tickets from an employee the day I go to the park. Will I have to use the kiosks or can I enter the ticket on MDE and make additional FPs on the app?


----------



## hiroMYhero

slp87 said:


> I am getting free tickets from an employee the day I go to the park. Will I have to use the kiosks or can I enter the ticket on MDE and make additional FPs on the app?


If you enter using a Guest Pass and the CM hasn’t pre-booked FPs for you, you need to use the kiosk if the CM allows you to keep the plastic Guest pass.

If the CM is giving you a paper comp ticket, it will be exchanged for a plastic ticket at the entrance touchpoint and you can link it to your MDX account. The CM can email you the comp ticket and you can link it to your MDX now and book FPs 7 days before you arrive.


----------



## DisneyNut77

Hi. We are going to WDW on May 30 thru June 15. My sister and brother-in-law are coming at the beginning of our trip and I have their reservation and FPs on my MDX account. (I booked everything for them.) On the last 6 days of our trip my in-laws are joining us but they have their reservations and tickets on their MDX. Is there a way for me to book their FPs? Can I link them to my MDX without them losing anything on their MDX?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyNut77 said:


> Is there a way for me to book their FPs?


Have them give you their login ID and book their FPs. Easier than the headache of linking MDX accounts.


----------



## DisneyNut77

hiroMYhero said:


> Have them give you their login ID and book their FPs. Easier than the headache of linking MDX accounts.



Thanks hiroMYhero. I was hoping to pick their FPs before Thursday.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyNut77 said:


> Thanks hiroMYhero. I was hoping to pick their FPs before Thursday.


You’d have attempt linking them by inviting them to join your MDX account.


----------



## DisneyNut77

hiroMYhero said:


> You’d have attempt linking them by inviting them to join your MDX account.



Thank you so much for all of your help.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyNut77 said:


> Hi. We are going to WDW on May 30 thru June 15. My sister and brother-in-law are coming at the beginning of our trip and I have their reservation and FPs on my MDX account. (I booked everything for them.) On the last 6 days of our trip my in-laws are joining us but they have their reservations and tickets on their MDX. Is there a way for me to book their FPs? Can I link them to my MDX without them losing anything on their MDX?





hiroMYhero said:


> Have them give you their login ID and book their FPs. Easier than the headache of linking MDX accounts.



@hiroMYhero, if the in-laws aren’t linked as Friends & Family to OP’s MDE, is there a way for OP to book FPs for all of them together? Or will OP be coordinating FPs booked via 2 separate MDE accounts?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyNut77 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help.


You’re welcome. If you do attempt to link them, get the specific names they used and alert them to accept the emailed invite.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> @hiroMYhero, if the in-laws aren’t linked as Friends & Family to OP’s MDE, is there a way for OP to book FPs for all of them together? Or will OP be coordinating FPs booked via 2 separate MDE accounts?


OP already has her FPs booked. She can look for overlapping FPs for the later arrivers.


----------



## CarolynFH

hiroMYhero said:


> OP already has her FPs booked. She can look for overlapping FPs for the later arrivers.



Thanks, I didn’t pick up that everyone else’s FPs were already booked. I thought the in-laws were simply arriving later in the OP’s trip.


----------



## always

My window supposedly opened this morning but I am not able to select any dates in my window. Everything is linked properly. No luck on app or website. All the days are gray. My sister was able to make a booking from her app.


----------



## hiroMYhero

always said:


> My window supposedly opened this morning but I am not able to select any dates in my window. Everything is linked properly. No luck on app or website. All the days are gray. My sister was able to make a booking from her app.


Does your brother have linked tickets? His is the first window to open so he needs tickets and needs to be part of the FP group to select FPs.


----------



## always

hiroMYhero said:


> Does your brother have linked tickets? His is the first window to open so he needs tickets and needs to be part of the FP group to select FPs.



That works! Thanks!


----------



## ElizabethG

I just wanted to report my experience. We are stay for 16 nights and have annual passes. 60 days from check-in day, I could book the check-in day plus 14 additional days. The next day I could book another day beyond that.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ElizabethG said:


> I just wanted to report my experience. We are stay for 16 nights and have annual passes. 60 days from check-in day, I could book the check-in day plus 14 additional days. The next day I could book another day beyond that.


Thanks! This info is included in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky and your FP booking is going as described.


----------



## kappyfamily

I'm sure everything is fine but need to ask for peace of mind. I'm doing all the fast pass bookings for 10 of us (3 people in 1 room with tix, 3 people in 2nd room with tix, 2 people in 3rd room with tix and 2 people in 4th room with tix). I have all their packages linked to my account but when I go on to just nose around the FP page to get a feel for it MDE still says "you need to link reservations/tickets". My FP window opens on April 17th. I just want to make sure this is normal and everything will automatically appear on the day of.... or if I need to call.

thank you!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

kappyfamily said:


> I'm sure everything is fine but need to ask for peace of mind. I'm doing all the fast pass bookings for 10 of us (3 people in 1 room with tix, 3 people in 2nd room with tix, 2 people in 3rd room with tix and 2 people in 4th room with tix). I have all their packages linked to my account but when I go on to just nose around the FP page to get a feel for it MDE still says "you need to link reservations/tickets". My FP window opens on April 17th. I just want to make sure this is normal and everything will automatically appear on the day of.... or if I need to call.
> 
> thank you!!!


Yes; it’s normal. Packages open up exactly 60 days out.


----------



## stnet

What about tickets purchased separately? We have a dvc reservation and I purchased our tickets today however when I go and try and look at fast passes I keep getting the need to link tickets message? All the tickets are linked.


----------



## hiroMYhero

stnet said:


> What about tickets purchased separately? We have a dvc reservation and I purchased our tickets today however when I go and try and look at fast passes I keep getting the need to link tickets message? All the tickets are linked.


If you purchased yesterday, they must be date-based tickets.

60 days out from the start date is when you’ll see your FP window open.


----------



## stnet

Thanks!


----------



## Diasmom

I'm hoping for some help.  I'll unsure of my understanding of how split stay tickets work.  We have a split stay coming up in August and are planning to buy 2 day passes through our travel agent.  We don't plan on using them until our last day of the first stay and on another day at the next resort.  Is it possible to book them both for the 60+days for the beginning reservation?  We also bought  a single day park park hopper through a school auction but will use that at the second resort.  Do you think this will cause confusion through MDE?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Diasmom said:


> Is it possible to book them both for the 60+days for the beginning reservation?


Yes. When your window opens, book FPs for all 3 park days. You have a total of three entitlements, book for three park days.


----------



## Jtrem

Wish I would’ve thought more about rides when planning out our trip in June when deciding on parks and making ADRs (most of the family is big on having at least table service for lunch during summer visits to get a break from the heat). We have HS on our 2nd day of trip and yesterday at 60 days out from trip SDD already out of Fastpasses, of course the system was buggy so took awhile to try for those and then I went to get our FoP FP for 6th day of trip. Surprised that when tried to get ToT times didn’t start till 6:00. Half the family is going to leave the park in late afternoon so that means guess we are waiting in line for ToT. 
Plan your trips with HS at the end if you really want to FP SDD.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jtrem said:


> Half the family is going to leave the park in late afternoon so that means guess we are waiting in line for ToT.


When you have time, go to your ToT FPs and Modify to search for an earlier time.

Grab any earlier time and then Modify to look for another earlier time slot. Keep doing this up until you’re actually in the park if necessary.


----------



## Jtrem

hiroMYhero said:


> When you have time, go your ToT FPs and Modify to search for an earlier time.
> 
> Grab any earlier time and then Modify to look for another earlier time slot. Keep doing this up until you’re actually in the park if necessary.



Will definitely be checking every so often this month and check little more frequently as closer to trip and day of. I will say that last two trips I seem to have enjoyed less as constantly on the app trying to get the next fast pass or better time. Last time I said I wouldn’t bother and just enjoy my time (but still had the app up most of the day, especially at MK) my goal wa to try and relax for this trip. Crazy thing is I don’t even do the “thrill” rides due to health issues but still am the one in 12 family members that does all the planning.


----------



## natebenma

This thread is awesome!  Thanks so much for the helpful and comprehensive FAQ. 

Here's my situation- let me know if I need to clarify any of the details:

Person 1- Has AP and onsite resort stay Day 1-5
Person 2- 5 day, date based hopper, split stay (checkin Day 1, Day 4), different reservations as Person 1
Person 3- 2 day date based hopper, checkin on Day 4, same reservation as Person 2

If we are all linked in MDX, can Person 1 book FP for all 3 guests 60 days from Day 1, for Days 1-5, including for Person 3 for the final two days of the trip?  

Can Person 2 book the fast passes for this group, or will there be an issue due to the split stay (different reservations) during the trip?

Would love to hear insight and opinions.

Thanks!!!


----------



## anomamatt

natebenma said:


> This thread is awesome!  Thanks so much for the helpful and comprehensive FAQ.
> 
> Here's my situation- let me know if I need to clarify any of the details:
> 
> Person 1- Has AP and onsite resort stay Day 1-5
> Person 2- 5 day, date based hopper, split stay (checkin Day 1, Day 4), different reservations as Person 1
> Person 3- 2 day date based hopper, checkin on Day 4, same reservation as Person 2
> 
> If we are all linked in MDX, can Person 1 book FP for all 3 guests 60 days from Day 1, for Days 1-5, including for Person 3 for the final two days of the trip?
> 
> Can Person 2 book the fast passes for this group, or will there be an issue due to the split stay (different reservations) during the trip?
> 
> Would love to hear insight and opinions.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Yes, as long as you can see all the profiles in your MDE, you will be able to book FP for everyone when the FP window opens for Person 1.  (If you want to book different FP for each person, it can be done but has become more of a hassle recently).


----------



## Lisa75

They are back correctly!  Signed out then in and there they are.  Sorry. 

Help!  Before I panic I thought I'd ask here and I think I may have seen this glitch on a past trip and it corrected but cannot remember.  May trip all fast passes were booked for me and DS 7.  2 guests both with AP's valid then and will be at trip time.

Today when i look at our fast passes they are all just for one guest-DS 7.  I believe this has happened before and reappeared correctly.  Anyone else?

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## natebenma

anomamatt said:


> Yes, as long as you can see all the profiles in your MDE, you will be able to book FP for everyone when the FP window opens for Person 1.  (If you want to book different FP for each person, it can be done but has become more of a hassle recently).



Thank you so much for your feedback!


----------



## Okiemom

Does everyone have to be arriving the same day? We are linked together on computer, but we arrive on day later


----------



## Suejacken

Bullseye said:


> Tomorrow is my 60 day mark. I have a quick strategy question. I'm trying to get FOP at +3 and +8. Knowing that +3 will be hard to get, do I forgo it and try for the +8 first?
> 
> p.s. sorry if I sound like I'm obsessing


That’s funny because I have the same situation coming up when I book in two weeks and I was trying to figure out the best strategy too


----------



## Suejacken

hiroMYhero said:


> Try for +3 and then immediately switch to +8.


I forgot to ask if you were able to get FOP for both days


----------



## Bullseye

Suejacken said:


> I forgot to ask if you were able to get FOP for both days


Yes I went for the +3 first like hiro suggested and was able to get FOP no problem.  My strategy was to  lay out my park days with desired FP in priority order on paper so I would have them in front of me to check off. We do each park twice so I did the two AK days first, then HS 3-4, then MK & EPCOT 4 thru 8. I was able to get every hard to get FP, so it worked out well. I was on as soon as it opened.  Last year I had trouble getting +3 for FOP which is why I was worried in the first place. Good luck Sue!


----------



## DisneyMom725

Ok, I need some help as I'm not sure where to go from here. I have a split stay coming up - 1st stay June 4th to 12th and 2nd stay June 14th to 18th. I bought an 8 day ticket to split between the 2 stays. I was able to book 5 days of fast passes on my first 60-day window. Today was my next 60-day window for the second part of the stay and I'm not able to book. I called and spoke to guest services and they looked at my account and said I cannot book fast passes until the 30-day window and that if I want to book my fast passes now I need to book a room for June 13th. This seems odd to me, but I'm not sure with all the changes that have recently happened if this is correct. If someone can help me out and advise me on what to do.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyMom725 said:


> Ok, I need some help as I'm not sure where to go from here. I have a split stay coming up - 1st stay June 4th to 12th and 2nd stay June 14th to 18th. I bought an 8 day ticket to split between the 2 stays. I was able to book 5 days of fast passes on my first 60-day window. Today was my next 60-day window for the second part of the stay and I'm not able to book. I called and spoke to guest services and they looked at my account and said I cannot book fast passes until the 30-day window and that if I want to book my fast passes now I need to book a room for June 13th. This seems odd to me, but I'm not sure with all the changes that have recently happened if this is correct. If someone can help me out and advise me on what to do.


You don’t have a Split Stay.

Because there is a gap of 1 day between stays, the FP system is blocking you from booking FPs for Stay#2. You’ll have to wait for Disney to fix the system or check at 30 days out from Stay#2 to see if the window opens.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyMom725 said:


> Ok, I need some help as I'm not sure where to go from here. I have a split stay coming up - 1st stay June 4th to 12th and 2nd stay June 14th to 18th. I bought an 8 day ticket to split between the 2 stays. I was able to book 5 days of fast passes on my first 60-day window. Today was my next 60-day window for the second part of the stay and I'm not able to book. I called and spoke to guest services and they looked at my account and said I cannot book fast passes until the 30-day window and that if I want to book my fast passes now I need to book a room for June 13th. This seems odd to me, but I'm not sure with all the changes that have recently happened if this is correct. If someone can help me out and advise me on what to do.





hiroMYhero said:


> You don’t have a Split Stay.
> 
> Because there is a gap of 1 day between stays, the FP system is blocking you from booking FPs for Stay#2. You’ll have to wait for Disney to fix the system or check at 30 days out from Stay#2 to see if the window opens.



If stay #2 is onsite, why does she have to wait until 30 days from checkin instead of being able to book at 60 days from checkin?

Thanks - trying to learn more about these changes!


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarolynFH said:


> If stay #2 is onsite, why does she have to wait until 30 days from checkin instead of being able to book at 60 days from checkin?
> 
> Thanks - trying to learn more about these changes!


Because of a system processing problem.

There’s a huge thread on this booking problem. The title makes it seem like it’s an AP problem but it affects everyone with more than 1 stay within a 60–day timeframe.


----------



## DisneyMom725

hiroMYhero said:


> Because of a system processing problem.
> 
> There’s a huge thread on this booking problem. The title makes it seem like it’s an AP problem but it affects everyone with more than 1 stay within a 60–day timeframe.



Thank you for the clarification. Yes, the first thread seemed like it was only for APs so I didn't think it related. I'm just frustrated to be paying the money to stay on-site thinking I would get the 60+ day window and now I can't and I know at 30 days my choices will be limited.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyMom725 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Yes, the first thread seemed like it was only for APs so I didn't think it related. I'm just frustrated to be paying the money to stay on-site thinking I would get the 60+ day window and now I can't and I know at 30 days my choices will be limited.


And there’s no guarantee the 30 day window applies because Stay#1 is blocking your window from opening.


----------



## Suejacken

Bullseye said:


> Yes I went for the +3 first like hiro suggested and was able to get FOP no problem.  My strategy was to  lay out my park days with desired FP in priority order on paper so I would have them in front of me to check off. We do each park twice so I did the two AK days first, then HS 3-4, then MK & EPCOT 4 thru 8. I was able to get every hard to get FP, so it worked out well. I was on as soon as it opened.  Last year I had trouble getting +3 for FOP which is why I was worried in the first place. Good luck Sue!


Awesome. Congratulations. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> And there’s no guarantee the 30 day window applies because Stay#1 is blocking your window from opening.


To add to this, I’m in the same situation and was told this morning that the booking availability for stay #2 may not open until the first reservation falls off!!!!! Now, they were able to force place FPs for me on my second stay but they are booked like the CL FPs meaning I cannot modify without calling in. It’s terrible and she did not sound hopeful that it would be resolved any time soon!


----------



## Cluelyss

hiroMYhero said:


> Because of a system processing problem.
> 
> There’s a huge thread on this booking problem. The title makes it seem like it’s an AP problem but it affects everyone with more than 1 stay within a 60–day timeframe.


Can you point me to that thread? Would like to follow along. I didn’t realize it was such an issue but glad to know I’m not alone I guess?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Can you point me to that thread? Would like to follow along. I didn’t realize it was such an issue but glad to know I’m not alone I guess?



Here you go:  Warning! New FP Limits for Passholders with Multiple Stays - NOT Split Stays: READ Post #406


----------



## 5204salty

I have a fast pass window question.  My first FP of the day is going to be Festival of the Lion King at 1:00 PM.  Since it is a showtime and not a true window, when is the window open to make my second FP?  I'd like to do a 1:30-2:30 window for Kali and a 2:30-3:30 window for FOP for my remaining FPs.  is this possible, or will I have to make the second FP for a 2:00-3:00 window?


----------



## Tiggerlover91

5204salty said:


> I have a fast pass window question.  My first FP of the day is going to be Festival of the Lion King at 1:00 PM.  Since it is a showtime and not a true window, when is the window open to make my second FP?  I'd like to do a 1:30-2:30 window for Kali and a 2:30-3:30 window for FOP for my remaining FPs.  is this possible, or will I have to make the second FP for a 2:00-3:00 window?



I just checked this stickie....and I didn't see anything specifically that answers this question.  I could have missed it though.  I'm sure @mesaboy2 or @hiroMYhero  knows for sure! But I'm thinking FPs for shows work like rides? I wouldn't think you could have another FP that overlaps your show FP time.  But let's see what the two experts have to say!


----------



## Cluelyss

Tiggerlover91 said:


> I just checked this stickie....and I didn't see anything specifically that answers this question.  I could have missed it though.  I'm sure @mesaboy2 or @hiroMYhero  knows for sure! But I'm thinking FPs for shows work like rides? I wouldn't think you could have another FP that overlaps your show FP time.  But let's see what the two experts have to say!


Correct. Your next available FP window will be at the conclusion of the show, not the conclusion of the return window.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. Your next available FP window will be at the conclusion of the show, not the conclusion of the return window.



And I'm just making this up....if the show runs from 1-2:30, another FP can't be made till 2:30 or after?


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Here you go:  Warning! New FP Limits for Passholders with Multiple Stays - NOT Split Stays: READ Post #406


Thank you! Off to get caught up!


----------



## Cluelyss

Tiggerlover91 said:


> And I'm just making this up....if the show runs from 1-2:30, another FP can't be made till 2:30 or after?


Correct.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you! Off to get caught up!



Just skip the 30% of the thread with incorrect and/or misleading info.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Cluelyss said:


> Correct.



Thanks! 

**note to self.....never use a FP for a show**


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you! Off to get caught up!


Run a Search of the thread and read posts by @vinotinto, @anomamatt, and Webmaster Corey.


----------



## anomamatt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just skip the 30% of the thread with incorrect and/or misleading info.



And ignore the title, too.  ;-)


----------



## usernamechuck

So, I've tried reading most of this thread, but let me see if I've got it straight.  Background: going to a conference, we have two-day (non-hopper) tickets that don't have a date on them.  Staying at AK for 4 nights, then to a Disney Springs hotel or possibly off-site.  (We have multiple reservations, not sure which to keep.)  Have not linked Disney Springs reservations (yet).  We plan to go to MK on last night of AK stay, then HS two days later.

1.  Under the old system, I could book MK FPs 60+4 days out for dates during my stay (which MDE says is tomorrow morning).  And then before the changes, I would be able to book FPs 60 + 0 days out for any days after the end of our AK stay.  Are those old rules now (or now back) in force?
2.  If I added the second hotel reservation, in theory I should be able to book FPs for the later park day 60+2 days out from the second reservation (we'd be going to HS the day before departure).  But I'm worried that adding a second reservation might screw everything up (plus, I'm not entirely sure which one I'm keeping, so potential cancellation issues).  Am I better off waiting until 60+0 days to book?
3.  If I should add a second reservation, should I do it today (before my FP window opens tomorrow), or after I book FPs tomorrow for MK?  There's no chance adding a second reservation would delete my FPs, right?

It seems like FPs are more plentiful in MK, I wish we were visiting HS first.  We're doing MK first because (a) we got ADR at Be My Guest for 8am (it's an EMM day but still seems nice to avoid linedrop); and (b) TouringPlans says it's only a 6 that day, but will be a 7 or 8 on the other possible days.  If we switched, we could "benefit" from EMH for HS - but it just seems like HS doesn't have enough rides to keep the kids occupied all day, and more people coming for EMH seems like more lines.  (But no avoiding it, son is obsessed with Star Wars.)

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

usernamechuck said:


> 1. Under the old system, I could book MK FPs 60+4 days out for dates during my stay (which MDE says is tomorrow morning). And then before February, I would be able to book FPs 60 + 0 days out for any days after the end of our AK stay. Are those old rules now (or now back) in force?


This no longer applies to your offsite days.
30 days out from each offsite park day is when you book your FPs unless your stay is at DSprings then your complete window will be open.
Disney Springs Hotels: 60-Day FP + EMH Through 2019: *No Packages Needed*



usernamechuck said:


> Am I better off waiting until 60+0 days to book?


Not even a possibility for offsite.



usernamechuck said:


> 3. If I should add a second reservation, should I do it today (before my FP window opens tomorrow), or after I book FPs tomorrow for MK? There's no chance adding a second reservation would delete my FPs, right?


Add if you plan to use another onsite/DSprings reservation. Adding then canceling can’t be discussed on TPAS.


----------



## usernamechuck

Thanks - so they didn't undo that change?



hiroMYhero said:


> Adding then canceling can’t be discussed on TPAS.


Not planning to take advantage by cancelling, it's a question of ordering... we haven't decided whether we should stay in a nicer place or a less-nice place... does it make sense to stay in a nice hotel when we'll be getting back at 1130pm and then wanting to run off early to another park?  Would their system totally freak out if we added two different Disney Springs reservations?


----------



## hiroMYhero

usernamechuck said:


> Thanks - so they didn't undo that change?


DSprings is considered onsite for FPs, so link your reservation and book for all park days.


----------



## usernamechuck

If I linked a second reservation, what would it do? 
- Would it add backwards onto the AK stay backwards (to allow booking at 60+8 instead of 60+5)
- Would I be able to book at 60+5 during those dates as well?
- Would it allow me to book at 60+3 from the date of that stay? 
Sorry, I've read hundreds of posts and I'm still confused.


----------



## hiroMYhero

usernamechuck said:


> If I linked a second reservation, what would it do?
> - Would it add backwards onto the AK stay backwards (to allow booking at 60+8 instead of 60+5)
> - Would I be able to book at 60+5 during those dates as well?
> - Would it allow me to book at 60+3 from the date of that stay?
> Sorry, I've read hundreds of posts and I'm still confused.


When your FP window opens 60 days prior to Stay#1, book for all of your park days (Stay#1 + Stay#2) if you’ve linked your DSprings stay.


----------



## agamble

My friend, who's visiting in January 2020 and I (June 2020) were discussing this today. According to old articles from Dis, WDW Magic, and WDW Prep school if you book a partial stay onsite with the second part of your trip off site you can book FP 60 days out for your entire onsite trip and then get a rolling 60 day window for your remaining ticket length. I had never heard this before. My question is did this change this year with the other FP changes, or is it still true. I also read this applies to Dining reservations as well with the 180 + 10.


----------



## hiroMYhero

agamble said:


> My question is did this change this year with the other FP changes,


Yes, it changed. 

Offsite stay portions can now only be booked 30 days out from each park day. Dining reservations aren’t addressed in the FP FAQ - Disney Restaurants Board has a Reservation sub forum.


----------



## usernamechuck

Thanks - I could add Disney Spring reservations with minimum hiccups.  Fingers crossed that Disney doesn't change its rules again before tomorrow 7am, would be great to get the Slinky Dog!  (Our HS plans are after the end of the AK stay, during a stay at the Palace.)  

Thanks hiro - I will call your name befitting if this works!


----------



## usernamechuck

Thanks hiro - I will call your name befitting if this works![/QUOTE]


hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, it changed.
> 
> Offsite stay portions can now only be booked 30 days out from each park day. Dining reservations aren’t addressed in the FP FAQ - Disney Restaurants Board has a Reservation sub forum.



Well, what you suggested didn't work. I was able to book only for the entirety of  the initial stay, not in the second stay.  The second stay is in my plans, but no fp availability. 

maybe it would work better if both were on Disney resorts. 

I guess we're glad to be a useful data point but I wish it were a different conclusion.


----------



## hiroMYhero

usernamechuck said:


> The second stay is in my plans, but no fp availability.


You can call IT or wait until your DSprings window opens in a couple of days to finish booking. You have a Split Stay so you should call IT.

Or, it’s because the FP system hasn’t yet recognized the DSprings reservation. It can take a day or two. That’s why Reservations should be linked as soon as you have a Confirmation #.


----------



## usernamechuck

I called, they said it didn't count as a "continuous stay" because part in Disney Springs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

usernamechuck said:


> I called, they said it didn't count as a "continuous stay" because part in Disney Springs.


DSprings has always counted as a Split Stay... I oversee the DSprings FP FAQ thread and there hasn’t been problems with Splits.

It’s more likely your reservation hasn’t merged into the FP system. Just keep checking or wait until your DSprings window opens.

Guests who book a Disney onsite resort wait a few hours or more for the FP system to acknowledge the reservation. 

In the future, always link all valid reservations to your MDX account as soon as you’ve confirmed them.


----------



## usernamechuck

usernamechuck said:


> I called, they said it didn't count as a "continuous stay" because part in Disney Springs.


I called back, it got escalated, they said Disney Springs stays are not treated as continuations of Disney resort stays. Maybe (as you say) the system will do something in a day or two, but at this point it looks like no slinky dog for us.


----------



## hiroMYhero

usernamechuck said:


> I called back, it got escalated, they said Disney Springs stays are not treated as continuations of Disney resort stays. Maybe (as you say) the system will do something in a day or two, but at this point it looks like no slinky dog for us.


That’s too bad as it has always been treated as a Split Stay since it began in 2018. No one on the Orlando board has reported any problems. They may be telling you that because your reservation hasn’t yet been merged into the FP system and it’s the easiest explanation for them to give.


----------



## usernamechuck

I'll let you know if I get any FP availability before 60 days out, in case it's a helpful dp for others. If we lost out just for not adding early enough, what a sad lesson. (But the Disney agents certainly didn't make it seem like that.)

(The agent was trying to tell me not to worry, we'll probably get slinky dog fp at 60 days anyway. Hah. I can see what's available at 60, 61, 62 days from today, and it's zero.)


----------



## Tiggerlover91

usernamechuck said:


> (The agent was trying to tell me not to worry, we'll probably get slinky dog fp at 60 days anyway. Hah. *I can see what's available at 60, 61, 62 days from today, and it's zero.)*




Actually, I just checked and surprisingly, SDD is available on day 62! And the agent should really think about what they say before saying it.  That ride is one of THE hardest to get right at 60 days.  I don't believe I've heard ANYONE say they have.  Not to say it isn't happened though. I've heard 61 here and there and some 62s.  But more often than not, SDD seems to be a 60+4 and up FP.


----------



## WillowRain

I am not finding my answer in search. There is STILL argument over whether your entire party needs a FP to obtain a Rider swap.... So what is it?? I have me, hubs, 8, 7 and 3 year olds. So for FOP, dad and girls ride first, do I NEED THE FP OR NOT? Can I book Navi for me and the boy and take him on that while they go on FOP? It's so all over the place it's frustrating. I just go by the rules I know which is we all have to get a FP, meaning my poor 3 year old is kind of screwed on rides, but that's okay we can do other things to keep him happy. Help me! My booking day is today and like, do I get FP for all of us or can I split? I hate to chance it you know!


----------



## hiroMYhero

WillowRain said:


> I am not finding my answer in search. There is STILL argument over whether your entire party needs a FP to obtain a Rider swap.... So what is it?? I have me, hubs, 8, 7 and 3 year olds. So for FOP, dad and girls ride first, do I NEED THE FP OR NOT? Can I book Navi for me and the boy and take him on that while they go on FOP? It's so all over the place it's frustrating. I just go by the rules I know which is we all have to get a FP, meaning my poor 3 year old is kind of screwed on rides, but that's okay we can do other things to keep him happy. Help me! My booking day is today and like, do I get FP for all of us or can I split? I hate to chance it you know!


Rider Swap is addressed on the Families Board. It’s not contained in the FP FAQ.
https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-for-families.23/


----------



## Shellyb84

Has anyone had experience with losing FPs when cancelling an overlapping reservation?  We've had a DVC reservation booked for months, then found out family were going with us the first week staying at a moderate resort.  I had considered changing resorts to be at the same one as our family, so I went ahead and grabbed a reservation at their resort, before my FP+ booking date, which was Monday.  Now I need to cancel one of our overlapping reservations.  Will I lose our FPs, even though we will still have a reservation for the same dates?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Shellyb84 said:


> Will I lose our FPs, even though we will still have a reservation for the same dates?


Your FPs will remain intact based on your valid tickets and the new reservation. Go ahead and Cancel out the reservation you don’t need.


----------



## Shellyb84

hiroMYhero said:


> Your FPs will remain intact based on your valid tickets and the new reservation. Go ahead and Cancel out the reservation you don’t need.



I'm actually cancelling the newer reservation, and keeping the one we've had for months.  That shouldn't matter should it?  And our tickets are annual passes, does that make any difference?


----------



## maryj11

I have a question. We are going to DAH at HS and MK and want to eat dinner at the park right after entering at 7:00. That would only give us  enough time for 1 FP at HS and 2 FP at MK. I have always booked 3. This won't be a problem will it? I also know in the past that people who have booked FP on their DAH night have had FP's cancelled on other days. Is this still a problem or have they resolved it?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Shellyb84 said:


> I'm actually cancelling the newer reservation, and keeping the one we've had for months.  That shouldn't matter should it?  And our tickets are annual passes, does that make any difference?


You’ll be fine!


----------



## Shellyb84

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll be fine!



Thank you so much!    Just cancelled it


----------



## kitkat4622

My question is this. can I make fast passes for myself at one park and my adult grandson at another park at the same time..so I could go to AK and he could go to MK?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kitkat4622 said:


> My question is this. can I make fast passes for myself at one park and my adult grandson at another park at the same time..so I could go to AK and he could go to MK?


Yes. You have the ability to choose people and then whatever FPs that are available.


----------



## leeannf

Sorry if this has been asked before, is the 60+7 FP rule no longer possible? We have room only reservations for 6/28-6/30, but have a 8 day pass. Hoping we can make all FP res for the 8 days. Looking to still book onsite 6/30-7/7 but haven't yet. Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

leeannf said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, is the 60+7 FP rule no longer possible? We have room only reservations for 6/28-6/30, but have a 8 day pass. Hoping we can make all FP res for the 8 days. Looking to still book onsite 6/30-7/7 but haven't yet. Thank you!


If you book onsite Stay#2 before your FP window opens, you can book for all 8 park days. Without that Stay#2, you can only book through 6/30 and then you must wait until you are 30 days out from each of the rest of your park days.


----------



## leeannf

hiroMYhero said:


> If you book onsite Stay#2 before your FP window opens, you can book for all 8 park days. Without that Stay#2, you can only book through 6/30 and then you must wait until you are 30 days out from each of the rest of your park days.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## usernamechuck

I said I would post a follow-up to our situation.  We had a split stay, first 4 days in AK, last 3 days in a Hilton in Disney Springs.  According to several websites, we should have been able to book FPs for the whole 7 days, but it didn't work out that way.  Instead, it let me book FPs only for the first part of the split stay.  It treated each of the subsequent stays as a separate stay, so I could book at 60+2 instead of 60+7.  If it's relevant, we don't have a 7 day pass or anything like that, we just have a 2 day conference park pass.  (Which is why I was trying to be a little more diligent about getting good FPs.)  

The upshot of this for us was that we couldn't get FPs to SDD, so now we'll have to see if we ropedrop it or stand in line for an hour in the summer heat.  

Hiro says that might be due to me not adding the Disney Springs reservations quickly enough, that it's possible the MDE system recognized those reservations for some purposes but not for FP purposes.  I can't say if this is true or not, I just wanted to add my dp in case it's helpful to others.


----------



## Ashley Marie

Just want to make sure I have the correct current information...

If I have a split stay between 2 or 3 Disney resorts, can I book all FP+ for the entire stay 60 days out from check-in at the first resort?


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

Wait...what??  The last two pages have confused me.  I have us booked (package deal) at CSR 12/8 to 12/14.  I am able to get fast passes for my whole stay (the 7 park ticket days) at 60 days out, correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

usernamechuck said:


> I said I would post a follow-up to our situation.  We had a split stay, first 4 days in AK, last 3 days in a Hilton in Disney Springs.  According to several websites, we should have been able to book FPs for the whole 7 days, but it didn't work out that way.  Instead, it let me book FPs only for the first part of the split stay.  It treated each of the subsequent stays as a separate stay, so I could book at 60+2 instead of 60+7.  If it's relevant, we don't have a 7 day pass or anything like that, we just have a 2 day conference park pass.  (Which is why I was trying to be a little more diligent about getting good FPs.)
> 
> The upshot of this for us was that we couldn't get FPs to SDD, so now we'll have to see if we ropedrop it or stand in line for an hour in the summer heat.
> 
> Hiro says that might be due to me not adding the Disney Springs reservations quickly enough, that it's possible the MDE system recognized those reservations for some purposes but not for FP purposes.  I can't say if this is true or not, I just wanted to add my dp in case it's helpful to others.


Thanks! Will note your experience if others on the Orlando Board experience the same separate booking windows.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ashley Marie said:


> Just want to make sure I have the correct current information...
> 
> If I have a split stay between 2 or 3 Disney resorts, can I book all FP+ for the entire stay 60 days out from check-in at the first resort?


Yes - onsite Splits have an 1 booking window for the complete 2 Stays.


----------



## usernamechuck

Ashley Marie said:


> Just want to make sure I have the correct current information...
> 
> If I have a split stay between 2 or 3 Disney resorts, can I book all FP+ for the entire stay 60 days out from check-in at the first resort?



Hiro is more the expert than I, but the Disney agents told me that if I had been booked at all-Disney resorts, I would have been fine... My problem was that we are in Disney Springs (which they said was different).  Assuming the same logic is applied to you, I think you would be fine.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FunkyDuckToo said:


> Wait...what??  The last two pages have confused me.  I have us booked (package deal) at CSR 12/8 to 12/14.  I am able to get fast passes for my whole stay (the 7 park ticket days) at 60 days out, correct?


Yes. The first posts of this thread are up to date. You need to disregard Split Stay posts.


----------



## Ashley Marie

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - onsite Splits have an 1 booking window for the complete 2 Stays.


Does it work the same if it's split among 3 onsite resort stays, or only 2?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ashley Marie said:


> Does it work the same if it's split among 3 onsite resort stays, or only 2?


Yes; the FP system keeps the window open for all multiple-continuous Stays.


----------



## Ashley Marie

Perfect, thanks for your help!


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. The first posts of this thread are up to date. You need to disregard Split Stay posts.


Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## shoreward

My AP will expire before the date of on-property visit, but after my 60+ day window opens. I have unused tickets in MDE account. Can I presume that the tickets will allow me to book FPs based on the tix and not the status of expiring AP?  The AP will have to be renewed onsite, due to renewing by doing upgrade with tix purchased from UT, which I believe cannot be done on app or over the phone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

shoreward said:


> Can I presume that the tickets will allow me to book FPs based on the tix and not the status of expiring AP?


Correct. You won’t have a valid AP so the regular ticket entitlements will allow FP booking.


----------



## shoreward

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct. You won’t have a valid AP so the regular ticket entitlements will allow FP booking.


Thanks so much for the prompt reply.  

From what I have read, split on-property stays are no longer an issue, so I should be able to book all FPs for second visit (which is within 60 days of another on-property stay with valid AP), since the unused tickets in MDE are for more days than days of FPs needed for second trip.

Boy - this sure is complicated!  I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

We are doing a last minute quick trip in June and I managed to cobble together a DVC split stay at 67 days out. ADR and FP are now in place with one booking window. Phew! The problem? We got a last minute "invitoldtion" for a graduation party for which we *must* make an appearance. I now need to cancel the first stay and try to stalk for a replacement stay after the second. From what I'm reading *ALL* my fast passes will be cancelled - _including the ones for the stay we are not cancelling _correct? I may just keep the first if that's the case (and send DD anyway) because my FP plans are perfectly entwined with party and tour reservations - especially in that second part of the split stay because of the later date availability. I really hope the new policies/outcomes become clearer soon. And what if the date fell into the second part of my split stay and I needed to cancel the second part? We were just unlucky that the party is a Friday instead of a Saturday which would have fallen in the second part. Would all fast passes still be cancelled? Color me confused


----------



## hiroMYhero

shoreward said:


> I should be able to book all FPs for second visit


Yes. All FP booking windows for Splits and random multiple Stays have been corrected and will open according to your calculations.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kaufeegurl said:


> From what I'm reading *ALL* my fast passes will be cancelled


I’m not sure where you are reading that but, no, your FPs will be fine as long as FP dates match up with actual onsite reservations.


----------



## shoreward

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. All FP booking windows for Splits and random multiple Stays have been corrected and will open according to your calculations.


Again, many thanks for your great help!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

I have a AP and made FP's for myself only for a trip in 2 weeks. How hard would it be for my DH to be added-on if he waits to get his ticket at the gate? Only getting a 2 day pass and want save anything by buying online.


----------



## Kim in PA

Fastpass question. Right now, we have villa reservations at both Old Key West and Wyndham Bonnet Creek starting June 22, and are still trying to decide if it is worth the $2500 difference in price to stay on site. We bought our tickets through Undercover Tourist, not Disney.

If we decide to go with Bonnet Creek and cancel OKW, will we lose our Fastpasses no matter when we cancel?

This is the first time we are considering an offsite stay. We have stayed at Beach Club, Poly and Port Orleans Riverside, but that was when there were just 5 of us. 6 people really changed everything as far as affordability. 

This question is about FP. I did also ask for opinions about deciding between the two resorts on the resort board. We have two children with disabilities - one uses a wheelchair for spina bifida, and the other has autism, so is eligible for a DAS. We have a van.

Thank you!
Kim


----------



## JETSDAD

Alabama Minnie said:


> I have a AP and made FP's for myself only for a trip in 2 weeks. How hard would it be for my DH to be added-on if he waits to get his ticket at the gate? Only getting a 2 day pass and want save anything by buying online.


That will depend on what the FP selections that you have are.  Anything like FOP, SDD, 7DMT, etc will be very difficult to line up with yours.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

JETSDAD said:


> That will depend on what the FP selections that you have are.  Anything like FOP, SDD, 7DMT, etc will be very difficult to line up with yours.


It would be Soarin and Toy Story Mania. Those are the only 2 parks we are going to this trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

Alabama Minnie said:


> It would be Soarin and Toy Story Mania. Those are the only 2 parks we are going to this trip.


Soarin’ is likely doable. I would not expect to find TSMM available day of without a lot of refreshing.


----------



## leeannf

Hi All! Great Thread! Here's my situation and question.... 

Split Stay but not all parties are staying in the second room (hence off property) 

Stay 1: 4 adults, June 28-30th 
Stay 2: 2 adults on property (DVC), June 30-July 7th, 2 other adults off property. 

Am I able to do fastpasses for the 2 staying off property at my 60 day check in? If I include them in as friends and family and they are staying on property June 28-30th? 

Crazy times but I know you all have some answers. Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

leeannf said:


> Am I able to do fastpasses for the 2 staying off property at my 60 day check in?


Yes; when your window opens, book for your complete grouping.


----------



## leeannf

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; when your window opens, book for your complete grouping.


Excellent thank you! Is this because they are "on property" for the first 2 days? Or because they are in my family and friends with a valid ticket? You guys are so helpful!


----------



## hiroMYhero

leeannf said:


> they are in my family and friends with a valid ticket?


This!  

The window opens for everyone who is grouped with an onsite person for each FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kim in PA said:


> Fastpass question. Right now, we have villa reservations at both Old Key West and Wyndham Bonnet Creek starting June 22, and are still trying to decide if it is worth the $2500 difference in price to stay on site. We bought our tickets through Undercover Tourist, not Disney.
> 
> If we decide to go with Bonnet Creek and cancel OKW, will we lose our Fastpasses no matter when we cancel?
> 
> This is the first time we are considering an offsite stay. We have stayed at Beach Club, Poly and Port Orleans Riverside, but that was when there were just 5 of us. 6 people really changed everything as far as affordability.
> 
> This question is about FP. I did also ask for opinions about deciding between the two resorts on the resort board. We have two children with disabilities - one uses a wheelchair for spina bifida, and the other has autism, so is eligible for a DAS. We have a van.
> 
> Thank you!
> Kim


The Board Policy, set by Administrators, is discussion on Canceling onsite reservations after the FP advantage has been gained cannot be discussed.


----------



## leeannf

hiroMYhero said:


> This!
> 
> The window opens for everyone who is grouped with an onsite person for each FP.


Wonderful! Thanks so much! Very helpful!


----------



## Kaufeegurl

hiroMYhero said:


> I’m not sure where you are reading that but, no, your FPs will be fine as long as FP dates match up with actual onsite reservations.


Thank you! I guess it's the 'onsite' that makes the difference. I'm still *really* nervous - like guinea pig nervous - like waiting for someone else to confirm their FP were intact for the second part of the split stay after cancelling the first part nervous. This is all new to me - even though we are Disney veterans we haven't been since last summer so haven't been through some of the changes. And we have never had to do a split stay before. I hadn't even known about the ADR limitations for split stays.  Fortunately through these boards I found that DVC will manually make your ADRs for the trailing split stay!


----------



## Mkboele

So this may be posted somewhere that I just can’t find but is there a list of the MK FP rides with approximate times the FP’s will be gone for the day?  I know it totally depends on the month visiting and crowd levels but I’m just trying to get an idea of which rides we should be able to get 4th, 5th or 6th FP’s for after my first 3 are used. We’ll be there end of June. Thanks


----------



## 123SA

My reservation starts Aug 3, so I can make FP on Jun 4th.


I plan to buy Villains After Hours tickets for Aug 1st.  Assuming that you can book FP on this ticket for the pre-party hours,  can I book these starting Jun 4th with the rest of my vacation, or do I book them on July 2nd, the 30 day point?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> do I book them on July 2nd, the 30 day point?


Yes.


----------



## Llama mama

So I have an AP and have a 6 day resort trip planned beginning 6/6 to 6/11. My fastpasses and ADR’s are done. We are planning on going to MK 6/6  at 5:00 pm and have fastpasses for 6:45/7:45/8:45. We are also planning on buying DAH tickets for that night. Will adding the DAH to my MDE screw up my  Fastpasses? I don’t want to lose my last day of our trip fastpasses like I have read others in the past have. We will be entering on our AP earlier than the party starts. Should I worry? Or should I order DAH tickets from the website and have them mailed to me and just use the DAH hard ticket after last fastpass?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Llama mama said:


> Will adding the DAH to my MDE screw up my Fastpasses?


No. Enter through a regular or DAH touchpoint and use your FPs. With an AP you don’t have to worry about entitlements.


----------



## Llama mama

hiroMYhero said:


> No. Enter through a regular or DAH touchpoint and use your FPs. With an AP you don’t have to worry about entitlements.


My sister is also going and has a 6 day hopper pass . Will it mess up hers? No other park fastpasses are booked only MK that day. Thank you


----------



## hiroMYhero

Llama mama said:


> My sister is also going and has a 6 day hopper pass . Will it mess up hers? No other park fastpasses are booked only MK that day. Thank you


She’ll also be fine.


----------



## goofynut41

How do you look for a new fast pass without canceling one of your others? In other words if I want to check and see if there is any fast passes for FOP how do I do that without canceling one I already have booked for another ride?


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofynut41 said:


> How do you look for a new fast pass without canceling one of your others? In other words if I want to check and see if there is any fast passes for FOP how do I do that without canceling one I already have booked for another ride?


In you have AK FPs, choose 1 and Modify.

If you have FPs for another park, go through the steps of booking a FP for AK and don’t confirm anything if FoP isn’t available.

The steps are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky - see the first post of the ADDENDUM for the link.


----------



## goofynut41

But what if I lose the one I pick to modify looking for another?


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofynut41 said:


> But what if I lose the one I pick to modify looking for another?


It’s 





goofynut41 said:


> But what if I lose the one I pick to modify looking for another?


Explanation is in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM. Please read over there.


----------



## goofynut41

I figured it out but I would have to completely change days and loose three fastpasses to Magic Kingdom to change it so Ill just rope drop it...


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I have an all on site split stay starting on 6/2. I am an AP holder.

I changed resorts for the first part of the split but have a new confirmation number. It’s linked in MDE. When I go to cancel the resort I’m no longer staying it, it says any FP associated with this resort stay will be cancelled. Is this just a generic warning? Or should I wait until next week to cancel that reservation when I’m under 30 days?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cinderumbrella said:


> Is this just a generic warning?


Yes.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.



Promise?
I would hate for my FoP FP to disappear


----------



## mesaboy2

Cinderumbrella said:


> Promise?
> I would hate for my FoP FP to disappear



I promise for her.  You are getting advice from the most knowledgeable poster here on FPs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Thanks, @mesaboy2! *I’d add an appropriate emoji but they are still ‘lost’ for me.


----------



## Kim in PA

hiroMYhero said:


> The Board Policy, set by Administrators, is discussion on Canceling onsite reservations after the FP advantage has been gained cannot be discussed.


Thank you so much for your help. Didn’t mean to cross any lines with my question. 

The reason we have two reservations is because we just really just can’t decide. Our adult children are paying their own way, and they really want to stay in the park, since that is what we have always done before. We had reservations at WBC, but my girls weren’t happy, so I called WDW just to inquire on pricing, the CM encouraged me to reserve the room before it was sold out. I didn’t want anyone to think I was playing a game with reservations. 



hiroMYhero said:


> The Board Policy, set by Administrators, is discussion on Canceling onsite reservations after the FP advantage has been gained cannot be discussed.


----------



## SarahD112

Hey all! We haven’t been in five years, so the hard to get FP are all new to me. I understand which ones are hardest to get in each park...my question is how do those rank, 1-4? I’m thinking it’s book Flight of Passage first, then Sliny Dog Dash, Frozen Ever After and finally 7 Dwarfs. But if someone thinks a different order is best, I’d like to know. Apologies if it’s in the 308 pages already!


----------



## mesaboy2

SarahD112 said:


> Hey all! We haven’t been in five years, so the hard to get FP are all new to me. I understand which ones are hardest to get in each park...my question is how do those rank, 1-4? I’m thinking it’s book Flight of Passage first, then Sliny Dog Dash, Frozen Ever After and finally 7 Dwarfs. But if someone thinks a different order is best, I’d like to know. Apologies if it’s in the 308 pages already!



Probably Slinky then FOP.  Toss a coin for third place.


----------



## BrownHP800

Ok, I have an AP question.  We have 2 trips coming up.  One off site stay in 3 weeks for 3 days and one onsite stay in July for 6 days.  Now I know I can only do 7 days fastpass but here is the thing, the stay in July we booked *free* dining with tickets which I plan on using to renew or AP.  Because we have additional tickets can we make 9 days of fastpasses?  Our window for July opens next week.  The fastpasses for July are more important then our next trip so I can cancel 2 days from our first trip if need be.  Thanks as always!


----------



## hiroMYhero

BrownHP800 said:


> Because we have additional tickets can we make 9 days of fastpasses?


No; the system blocks FP booking because of your linked AP. You’ll need to free up the 2 days that you need for July. Then, as you use a day, book another day of FPs for your upcoming trip.


----------



## thelegacy27

Quick question, I have a ticket with FP's and that person is no longer joining us. How do I cancel those FP's without canceling them for the whole group?


----------



## hiroMYhero

thelegacy27 said:


> Quick question, I have a ticket with FP's and that person is no longer joining us. How do I cancel those FP's without canceling them for the whole group?


Select a booked FP and then Select Cancel. Carefully select who needs to be Canceled before you Confirm the changes.

If you don’t feel comfortable Canceling that person’s FPs, leave your FPs as they are.


----------



## anneeb

Kaufeegurl said:


> Thank you! I guess it's the 'onsite' that makes the difference. I'm still *really* nervous - like guinea pig nervous - like waiting for someone else to confirm their FP were intact for the second part of the split stay after cancelling the first part nervous. This is all new to me - even though we are Disney veterans we haven't been since last summer so haven't been through some of the changes. And we have never had to do a split stay before. I hadn't even known about the ADR limitations for split stays.  Fortunately through these boards I found that DVC will manually make your ADRs for the trailing split stay!



I just had this situation today and was coming here to to ask about it and saw your post.

My parents had stay A in a 1 bedroom
Then my family was to join them for stay B in a 2 bedroom
These are a continuous split stay

I booked our FP together for 60 days from check in for stay A and was able to book for both stay A (just my parents) and stay B (both families).

My dad is now going to have surgery and they cancelled stay A. I started to cancel the FP for stay A but before I got very far all the FP associated with stay A were cancelled. Which was not unexpected.

But the FP on check in day for stay B (also check out day for stay A) for both families were also cancelled. Even though we will still be there and still have a hotel stay on site for that day. It was not a big deal because it was Epcot and I was able to re-book those FP. But I wanted to check here if others have experienced this and this is the new standard?

ETA: I should add the FP for all the other days of stay B are still there (about 2 hrs so far since stay A was cancelled).


----------



## hiroMYhero

anneeb said:


> But I wanted to check here if others have experienced this and this is the new standard?


If Stay A was Canceled more than 30 days out from Stay#2’s check-in date, then that’s why that combo day was canceled. 

Any FPs within Stay A’s original-initial booking window get deleted when onsite rooms are canceled especially if canceled between 31 through 60 days out from check-in.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

anneeb said:


> But the FP on check in day for stay B (also check out day for stay A) for both families were also cancelled. Even though we will still be there and still have a hotel stay on site for that day.



Interesting! Thank you for reporting your experience  Good news that all were not cancelled. I was too chicken to be the guinea pig and kept the first part of my split stay - DD and her boyfriend will have a few days on us! Please post back if Stay B FPs end up in Neverland  



hiroMYhero said:


> Any FPs within Stay A’s original-initial booking window get deleted when onsite rooms are canceled especially if canceled between 31 through 60 days out from check-in.



So even though she has an onsite stay for that day, the FPs were cancelled because they are considered a part of Stay A instead of Stay B? And apparently no warning anymore.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kaufeegurl said:


> So even though she has an onsite stay for that day, the FPs were cancelled because they are considered a part of Stay A instead of Stay B? And apparently no warning anymore.


The PP didn’t say how far out Stay A was canceled. If greater than 30 days out from Stay#2, then that overlap date wasn’t covered by the valid tickets with Stay#2.


----------



## SantiJB

Hi

In relation to not overlapping FP rule, is it possible to book my 3 fastpass : 9-10, 10-11 and 11-12? Or it is neccessary to keep a gap higher than 1 hour between FP reservations: 9-10, 10:05-11:05 and 11:10-12:10?

Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

SantiJB said:


> Hi
> 
> In relation to not overlapping FP rule, *is it possible to book my 3 fastpass : 9-10, 10-11 and 11-12?* Or it is neccessary to keep a gap higher than 1 hour between FP reservations: 9-10, 10:05-11:05 and 11:10-12:10?
> 
> Thank you!



That will work fine.


----------



## anneeb

hiroMYhero said:


> The PP didn’t say how far out Stay A was canceled. If greater than 30 days out from Stay#2, then that overlap date wasn’t covered by the valid tickets with Stay#2.



Stay A was cancelled between 31 and 60 days, but it was after 60 days from check in for stay B.
To clarify though, we did not have package tickets. We have APs. So there were no tickets associated with stay A
Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Hi! I'm doing all the planning for our vacation, and my DH just shows up where I point him towards. I really didn't want my DH to know how crazy expensive it's gotten to stay onsite, so I paid for the first 3 days with my "mad money" while making an adjoining reservation for the rest of the trip out of our shared account. I know that is considered a split stay, even though at the same resort. Will the booking window open for the entire length of stay at day 60, or will it just cover my first 3 days then open at 60 days prior to our second reservation? I've seen so many conflicting reports I'm confused. There is no gap between days. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Will the booking window open for the entire length of stay at day 60,


Yes - your window will cover both stays.


----------



## 123SA

For early August  -- these are the fast passes I'd like.  I'm normally not concerned about TOT, but recent reports suggest I should be.

60+3 - FOP morning
60+4 - TOT and TSMM morning
60+9 - Slinky and TOT late afternoon
60+10 - FOP morning
60+11 -FOP afternoon
60+12 - Slinky & TOT morning

I was thinking my picking order should be:  3, 4, 9, 12, 10, 11   Then go back and pick the other days and the the remaining FP for these days listed in chronological order.

What would you suggest?

(the terminolgy  - -60 + 3 means my 4th day right?)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tangled1010

Ugh. I thought I had a handle on FP+. Our 60day window opened today for arrival July 6-6nights. We are 2adults with AP and 2adults with 10day PH. I thought I would be able to book FP+ even after my check out date on 7/12 because the 10day tickets are valid from July 6-20. Not the case, the window is only showing as July 6-12. Can someone explain this? TIA, I am freaking out a little


----------



## hiroMYhero

123SA said:


> What would you suggest?


Your plan looks fine.


----------



## CJK

tangled1010 said:


> Ugh. I thought I had a handle on FP+. Our 60day window opened today for arrival July 6-6nights. We are 2adults with AP and 2adults with 10day PH. I thought I would be able to book FP+ even after my check out date on 7/12 because the 10day tickets are valid from July 6-20. Not the case, the window is only showing as July 6-12. Can someone explain this? TIA


The 60 day 'booking window' only applies to when you're physically staying onsite. For the dates after July 12th, you'll have to wait until you're 30 days out to book your fast passes. For offsite visits, you can only book 30 days in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

tangled1010 said:


> the window is only showing as July 6-12.


Because that’s your onsite stay dates.

Beyond that, you need to book at 30 days out from each offsite park date.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

123SA said:


> For early August  -- these are the fast passes I'd like.  I'm normally not concerned about TOT, but recent reports suggest I should be.
> 
> 60+3 - FOP morning
> 60+4 - TOT and TSMM morning
> 60+9 - Slinky and TOT late afternoon
> 60+10 - FOP morning
> 60+11 -FOP afternoon
> 60+12 - Slinky & TOT morning
> 
> I was thinking my picking order should be:  3, 4, 9, 12, 10, 11   Then go back and pick the other days and the the remaining FP for these days listed in chronological order.
> 
> What would you suggest?
> 
> (the terminolgy  - -60 + 3 means my 4th day right?)
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Just from my personal observation, I think you're fine. I would definitely move 9 and/or 12 up before 4, as SDD seems to go faster than even FOP. I had a friend who just got TSMM 3 weeks out, since it's a Tier 1 and more people are going for SDD or AS. There is a website called the Dibb that gives you an idea as to what is available up to 90 days out. It also lets you know the time of day the passes are available, so it's an interesting study. I pretty much check it every day. Today it shows FOP afternoons available at 60+1 while SDD isn't available until 60 +3 and that's evenings only. I know it's probably something I wouldn't bet the farm on, but it gives you an idea as to the popularity of certain rides, and helps you make decisions.


----------



## CinderellaDream

I asked this on the Resort board but then thought it might be a better fit in this thread.

We originally had a 4 day/3 night offsite visit planned with 4 day MYW tickets. I'm considering adding a night at the beginning of the trip and a night at the end of the trip at a value resort to give us four full days in the park. 

How will those two onsite stays affect the timing of my FP selections? Will I be able to make FP at 60 days for the first & last days of our tickets and at 30 days for the two days in between? I would much rather stay onsite for the whole time but the offsite plans cannot be changed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CinderellaDream said:


> Will I be able to make FP at 60 days for the first & last days of our tickets and at 30 days for the two days in between?


You’ll have 2 separate booking windows:
60 days out from Stay#1: Book for your checkout date 
60 days out from Stay#2 book for your check-in date.

And 30 days out for each of the 2 offsite dates.


----------



## CinderellaDream

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll have 2 separate booking windows:
> 60 days out from Stay#1: Book for your checkout date
> 60 days out from Stay#2 book for your check-in date.
> 
> And 30 days out for each of the 2 offsite dates.



Thank you for the quick reply and for confirming what I thought would be the case!


----------



## totalfly

Can you book a fastpass for 9:20am-10:20am and another one at 10:20am-11:20am?  Or is that considered overlapping and not allowed?


----------



## JETSDAD

totalfly said:


> Can you book a fastpass for 9:20am-10:20am and another one at 10:20am-11:20am?  Or is that considered overlapping and not allowed?


That's fine.


----------



## tinkerhon

First of all -SINCERE apologies if this question has already been asked/answered (or addressed via info provided!) - booking question - so we are arriving on 7/16, but first park day is 7/17 ( first day of purchased tix-) - when does our FP booking window open ? Day of our arrival, or first day of ticket use ? (First park day) - would be either 5/17 or 5/18 ( praying it's 5/18 , since it's a Saturday! ) 
(Staying on-site (POP) 

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

tinkerhon said:


> when does our FP booking window open ? Day of our arrival,


60 days out from check-in.

Disney has no way to know your first day of park entry.


----------



## tinkerhon

hiroMYhero said:


> 60 days out from check-in.
> 
> Disney has no way to know your first day of park entry.



Thanks much ! Good point ! Think I assumed the FP was linked to our park tix and that date


----------



## hiroMYhero

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks much ! Good point ! Think I assumed the FP was linked to our park tix and that date


The best strategy with the date-based tickets is to purchase on the lowest-priced date for a valid ‘ticket timeframe’ that encompasses all your park days.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

This is the first time we are coming as a larger group...7.  How difficult is it to schedule passes for 7 and is there a better way to do so?  i.e. smaller groupings 3 and 4.


----------



## hiroMYhero

FunkyDuckToo said:


> This is the first time we are coming as a larger group...7.  How difficult is it to schedule passes for 7 and is there a better way to do so?  i.e. smaller groupings 3 and 4.


There have been recent threads reporting succes for booking for complete groupings of 12 or more. Of course, these are for the upcoming 2-3 months. 

When is your trip?


----------



## maryj11

I know this has been asked before, but I really don't have time to search. Is there a way of checking FP's for another day without cancelling any that we already have?


----------



## hiroMYhero

maryj11 said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I really don't have time to search. Is there a way of checking FP's for another day without cancelling any that we already have?


If all your entitlements have been used to book FPs, you can’t check for an open day.

If you just want to ‘switch’ parks for a specific day, see the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky. There’s a link in the 1st post on Checking Availability.


----------



## preemiemama

My FP day was today.  Just wanted to report I was able to get SDD on day 60+5, but it was an evening time.  Tougher to get was TOT- I assume this will be an issue for those of us going in summer due to the rehab.  I was also able to get FOP and 7DMT without much issue.


----------



## dizneeat

*I read this thread on a regular basis. And I thought I had an idea on how FP works, but now I am wondering if my thinking is correct.

We have a 23 day stay. Cut into 4 reservations with NO off site days in between.
First stay - 14 nights Pop with FD and a 10 day PH ticket (which we will upgrade to an AP once onsite). Second stay CR, third stay BLT and third BWV. There are NO actual tickets connected to those reservations, BUT we still have an AP voucher which we had purchased before making the FD reservation. (Have had AP vouchers before for more than 2 or 3 years and no problem)

Okay, so here's my question.
The first 10 days of tickets cover my first stay (we arrive late the first day, so no park and we have two CG Brunches, so no park days those days. Guess we are covered with the 10 day ticket. 
But .... will the voucher set in after the first stay for the rest of the three reservations? (Never had a problem with a voucher before, but then it has always ONLY been the voucher in my account). 

Thank you in advance for reading through my lengthy post and your answer.*


----------



## Suejacken

FunkyDuckToo said:


> This is the first time we are coming as a larger group...7.  How difficult is it to schedule passes for 7 and is there a better way to do so?  i.e. smaller groupings 3 and 4.


At my 60 day mark, I was able to get fast passes for all 10 in my group at the same time for each ride. Then I changed some rides for people but this way it’s the same time frame. There will be an almost 2 year old too but I didn’t have to book for him because of his age.


----------



## thor369

New to forum and planning a last minute trip with 2 kids, 5 year old and 2 year old, Since this is last minute for the first week in June, from reading FP+ availbaility won't be much. since we are staying for 5 night, and planning on 2 days at MK, 1 at AK and 1 epcot, based on the kids ages which rides are a must should if some for reason we see availability.


----------



## tinkerhon

hiroMYhero said:


> The best strategy with the date-based tickets is to purchase on the lowest-priced date for a valid ‘ticket timeframe’ that encompasses all your park days.



Took your advice and saved a few bucks ! Another question - my tickets ARE showing on MDE - FP booking window is 5/17 - just tried the FP link ( in hopes of early booking glitch - ) but when I select my party error message says no tickets exist and to link tickets - is this because my 60 day booking window hasn't opened yet ? (Since the tickets are already linked on MDE ? 
Thanks again !


----------



## Cluelyss

tinkerhon said:


> Took your advice and saved a few bucks ! Another question - my tickets ARE showing on MDE - FP booking window is 5/17 - just tried the FP link ( in hopes of early booking glitch - ) but when I select my party error message says no tickets exist and to link tickets - is this because my 60 day booking window hasn't opened yet ? (Since the tickets are already linked on MDE ?
> Thanks again !


Yep! Everthing will work like magic the minute your window opens!


----------



## tinkerhon

Cluelyss said:


> Yep! Everthing will work like magic the minute your window opens!



Thanks so much !!! DD and I were convinced that the "days countdown" used to show when it was before your booking window - in other words, if you tried early, the site would say, (for example) - "65 days left" - maybe before the MDE enhancements ? Instead of saying "there are no existing tickets for these guests " - are we just imagining ?


----------



## Cluelyss

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks so much !!! DD and I were convinced that the "days countdown" used to show when it was before your booking window - in other words, if you tried early, the site would say, (for example) - "65 days left" - maybe before the MDE enhancements ? Instead of saying "there are no existing tickets for these guests " - are we just imagining ?


Yes, I believe the countdown went away in one of the recent updates.


----------



## hiroMYhero

thor369 said:


> New to forum and planning a last minute trip with 2 kids, 5 year old and 2 year old, Since this is last minute for the first week in June, from reading FP+ availbaility won't be much. since we are staying for 5 night, and planning on 2 days at MK, 1 at AK and 1 epcot, based on the kids ages which rides are a must should if some for reason we see availability.


There is a lot of availability for that week.
Peter Pan, it’s a small world, Dumbo, etc all have availability for a party of 3

Everything at Epcot is available 

The only thing not available at AK is Flight of Passage.

You may also want to check the Families Board for more specific ride suggestions.


----------



## james_folds_five

Hi!

Long time lurker, first time poster!

My girlfriend and I are doing a split stay trip and joining another couple while we are there.

Other Couple: AKL 4th-18th Sept
Us : POP 6th - 9th Sept
Wilderness Lodge 11th - 25th Sept

Will the other couple be able to book our fastpasses at the same time as they book theirs? Or will have to wait for our own 60 day mark and try and align them?

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

james_folds_five said:


> Will the other couple be able to book our fastpasses at the same time as they book theirs?


If you have done the following:
Linked MDX account Profiles
You’ve purchased separate park tickets - not part of a resort package

The other couple can only book for you through the 18th as their window closes based on their checkout date. If you have park plans beyond the 18th, you must wait until your WL window opens.


----------



## james_folds_five

Thanks for replying so quick! All accounts have been linked on MDX, however just to complicate things further... the other couple are booked as part of a package. During our 6-9th stint we will be using 2 day complimentary tickets and then a package during our WL stay.

Does this mean the other couple will only be able to book for our 6-9th stay? Thanks again for the help


----------



## hiroMYhero

james_folds_five said:


> Does this mean the other couple will only be able to book for our 6-9th stay? Thanks again for the help


Correct. If you convert WL to room-only + separately purchased tickets, your friends can book for you.


----------



## SantiJB

Hi,

Excuse me if it was answered yet but I cannot find it. If I book one FP from 9 to 10 and another FP from 10 to 11, according to 5-15 rule, it is supposed that FP 1 could be used until 10:15 correct?

It could be possible to use first FP2 at 9:55 and after FP1 before 10:15? My question is not related to distance between two rides, my question is about the FP system.

Additionally if one of my 3 prebooked FP was not used, what is the consequence? After the use of the two following FP, can I booked a 4th FP or not?

Thank you


----------



## mesaboy2

SantiJB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Excuse me if it was answered yet but I cannot find it. If I book one FP from 9 to 10 and another FP from 10 to 11, according to 5-15 rule, it is supposed that FP 1 could be used until 10:15 correct?
> 
> It could be possible to use first FP2 at 9:55 and after FP1 before 10:15? My question is not related to distance between two rides, my question is about the FP system.
> 
> Additionally if one of my 3 prebooked FP was not used, what is the consequence? After the use of the two following FP, can I booked a 4th FP or not?
> 
> Thank you



From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *FP return windows for most rides and character M&Gs are 60 minutes long.* The FP system normally allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period. CMs have the ability to override the system and deny entry during the grace period depending on the situation.


----------



## mom2rose&john

I am staying onsite and booked my fast passes at the 60 day mark.  As of now it is the 57th day and a lot of fast passes are now unavailable if I go into the modify feature.  Some friends are staying offsite during the same time we are there.  Will more fast pass time slots open up at the 30 day mark for those staying offsite or are they SOL?


----------



## Cluelyss

mom2rose&john said:


> I am staying onsite and booked my fast passes at the 60 day mark.  As of now it is the 57th day and a lot of fast passes are now unavailable if I go into the modify feature.  Some friends are staying offsite during the same time we are there.  Will more fast pass time slots open up at the 30 day mark for those staying offsite or are they SOL?


The only time a FP will be released back into the system is if someone drops it - which happens, so always keep checking. FPs only get “added” if park hours are extended, so definitely watch for changes and you can modify all of you to the new time. Otherwise, yes, they are SOL - there is nothing added at 30 days for those staying offsite. Lots of availabity tends to pop up day of, though, so remain diligent. Good luck!


----------



## hiroMYhero

mom2rose&john said:


> Some friends are staying offsite during the same time we are there.


If you link your friends’ Profiles to your MDX account, you can book for them now. Include yourself in the booking grouping and then remove yourself from the group when the Warning appears to continue booking each FP for your friends.


----------



## Day-Day

hiroMYhero said:


> 60 days out from check-in.
> 
> Disney has no way to know your first day of park entry.



My experience was different back in March.  I had a ticket dated to start a day after our arrival with plans to upgrade at the park on our arrival day.  I was not able to book fastpasses for our arrival day at the 60-day mark.  I upgraded the ticket on the app and was then able to book FP's for my arrival day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Day-Day said:


> My experience was different back in March.  I had a ticket dated to start a day after our arrival with plans to upgrade at the park on our arrival day.  I was not able to book fastpasses for our arrival day at the 60-day mark.  I upgraded the ticket on the app and was then able to book FP's for my arrival day.


It’s because your dated ticket was not valid for FP booking for any days prior to the ticket’s start date.

Valid ticket timeframe is different from FP booking window.


----------



## Day-Day

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s because your dated ticket was not valid for FP booking for any days prior to the ticket’s start date.
> 
> Valid ticket timeframe is different from FP booking window.



Thanks.  I was mis-reading the original poster's intentions and got confused from that point on...


----------



## Bon1423

Hopefully someone here can help.  I scheduled a room only hotel stay for early June and added undercover tourist tickets.  I made my fast pass selections at 60 days. My parents ended up wanting to come so we are booking a house instead as there’s so many of us.  So a couple days ago I modified my reservation to be only one day not 8 because I had read I’d lose my FP if I cancelled.  But now I’ve gotten an email saying I’m going to lose them anyway?  I’m less than 30 days from each day of my trip.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bon1423 said:


> Hopefully someone here can help.  I scheduled a room only hotel stay for early June and added undercover tourist tickets.  I made my fast pass selections at 60 days. My parents ended up wanting to come so we are booking a house instead as there’s so many of us.  So a couple days ago I modified my reservation to be only one day not 8 because I had read I’d lose my FP if I cancelled.  But now I’ve gotten an email saying I’m going to lose them anyway?  I’m less than 30 days from each day of my trip.


Unfortunately, you will lose your FPs because Disney is following through on FP Cancellation for FPs booked using onsite reservations that were subsequently canceled. 

What you need to do is either delete them now and rebook or wait until the MDX system deletes them and then rebook.

No one has reported deleting and rebooking prior to the system Warning. DISers who received the Warning rebooked after their FPs were deleted.


----------



## Bon1423

hiroMYhero said:


> Unfortunately, you will lose your FPs because Disney is following through on FP Cancellation for FPs booked using onsite reservations that were subsequently canceled.
> 
> What you need to do is either delete them now and rebook or wait until the MDX system deletes them and then rebook.
> 
> No one has reported deleting and rebooking prior to the system Warning. DISers who received the Warning rebooked after their FPs were deleted.



Thanks for the quick response! It says they’ll be removing them today, is that at midnight or anytime today?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bon1423 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! It says they’ll be removing them today, is that at midnight or anytime today?


I’m not exactly sure of the timing... it may be at the end of the day when they run a sweep of Profiles for those who’ve canceled.


----------



## SarahD112

We’re a family of four - kids are older teens. Last time we went I made all the FP. This time, my son is going to help because our booking day is before he heads back to college. Do I have him create his own account? And then figure out how to link to mine? Or just have him sign in to the app in his phone with my log in info? Can we log into same account at the same time, wth different devices?


----------



## hiroMYhero

SarahD112 said:


> Or just have him sign in to the app in his phone with log in info?


Yes, this is easiest. More than one person can be logged in and booking FPs.


----------



## Bon1423

hiroMYhero said:


> I’m not exactly sure of the timing... it may be at the end of the day when they run a sweep of Profiles for those who’ve canceled.


 
Well I’ve gone in and cancelled each of them myself and rebooked.  Was able to get almost all back at the exact time (except star tours oddly) even some that had zero other availability.  Didn’t try my FOP FP as my reservation falls on that day. If you’d like I can report back if they still get cancelled or not but I really hope not.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bon1423 said:


> Well I’ve gone in and cancelled each of them myself and rebooked.  Was able to get almost all back at the exact time (except star tours oddly) even some that had zero other availability.  Didn’t try my FOP FP as my reservation falls on that day. If you’d like I can report back if they still get cancelled or not but I really hope not.


If you have time to report back, that will be perfect.   It’ll be helpful to others in the same situation.


----------



## Bon1423

hiroMYhero said:


> If you have time to report back, that will be perfect.   It’ll be helpful to others in the same situation.



I can report that they are still there this morning!


----------



## erider

I have a question. We are planning to visit Orlando for 3 weeks in October/November. I have the first week booked at Pop which we want to keep. However for the second and third week of that trip we haven't decided yet if we want to stay on-site or off-site. We have annual passes for WDW. How does it work with booking fastpasses assuming we booked the second and third week off-site? I assume we can book fastpasses at the 60 day mark for the first week we stay at Pop. But what about the third and second week off-site? Can we book an additional 7 days of fastpasses at the 30 day mark with a rolling window? Or doesn't that work since we already book 7 days of fastpasses for Pop then?


----------



## hiroMYhero

erider said:


> How does it work with booking fastpasses assuming we booked the second and third week off-site?


Book FPs 30 days out from each offsite park date.


----------



## erider

hiroMYhero said:


> Book FPs 30 days out from each offsite park date.


Thanks, but isn't there a 7 day maximum fastpass limit for annual passes? My off site stay would be 14 days.


----------



## hiroMYhero

erider said:


> Thanks, but isn't there a 7 day maximum fastpass limit for annual passes? My off site stay would be 14 days.


AP limits apply. Because of your onsite FPs, you won’t be able to book any for your offsite days until you use a day book a day while onsite.


----------



## erider

hiroMYhero said:


> AP limits apply. Because of your onsite FPs, you won’t be able to book any for your offsite days until you use a day book a day while onsite.


Thanks, now I understand.


----------



## SarahD112

In looking at wait times today, where there are supposedly similar crowd levels to most of our trip days, I’m seeing much longer wait lines at Soarin and Test Track than Frozen Ever After. Has FEA’s shiny newness worn off?  I might be able to make better use of my tier 1 fast pass. I’m thinking instead to rope drop Soarin, single ride Test Track, head to FEA, and Fast Pass Test Track to ride together.


----------



## jenjersnap

I would be so grateful for some help with a question about FP booking in our situation. It might be super obvious, sorry in advance.

Saturday: 4/5 of us arrive for one night at OKW. The group has one AP and 4-10 day PHs with a start date of Sunday.
Sunday: oldest DS arrives and we move to the Poly.

Will our FP booking date for the five of us be 60 days from Sunday because our DS isn’t on the OKW reservation and the ticket start date is also Sunday (though, I am not sure that is a factor)? Any chance it is actually 60 days from Saturday because some of the group arrives then? I cannot add him to our OKW reservation because the room has an occupancy limit of four. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jenjersnap said:


> Will our FP booking date for the five of us be 60 days from Sunday


No.



jenjersnap said:


> Any chance it is actually 60 days from Saturday


Yes. Book for the complete group as soon as your window opens.


----------



## jenjersnap

hiroMYhero said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Yes. Book for the complete group as soon as your window opens.



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## maxsmom

So, my window is close and I'm wondering a couple of things. How many people can book fast passes at on time? Say we are at a park and want to hop can 3 people be on each checking a different parks FastPass availability by trying to either modify a current one or by adding a 4th? My other question, can you be logged in online and the app to book fast passes? Last time I did this one wasn't working at all and I lost precious time trying to get Pandora and Slinky Dog waiting to get logged into the computer and stuff. Or could one by on the app and one person in the party be online and which ever one is working better go with that one? So in short can you be logged into your account on 2 different devices to make fast passes such as a computer and a phone? And can you have multiple people in your group looking into booking/ switching fast passes at the same time. Thanks!


----------



## maxsmom

Ok, I think I figured out my previous question. Which is harder to get Pandora Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog? Window opens in the morning.


----------



## SarahD112

Everyone says slinky but I’d rather make sure I get to ride FofP, so I’m doing that first and slinky second.


----------



## Cluelyss

maxsmom said:


> Ok, I think I figured out my previous question. Which is harder to get Pandora Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog? Window opens in the morning.


Slinky, with FOP a very close second. If SDD is very late in your trip (more than 4-5 days) and FOP is very early (day 1 or 2) start with FOP. Otherwise do SDD first.

And to answer your first question - yes, you can have multiple people signed into the account on multiple devices, booking at the same time.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

(Maybe) a simple question.

Room #1= My family of 4
Room #2= Traveling companions who don't use email, or other means of booking FP+

How do I get them linked into my online account to make sure I can reserve FP+ for everyone? 
Do I make a dummy account and link their reservation to it, even though they won't be the ones logging in?
Can I just link their reservation to "My Plans?"

I tried linking them into Friends & Family via their Reservation #, but it won't let it go through since they don't have a valid MDE account.

Very frustrating for something that should be very simple.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Toad_Passenger said:


> How do I get them linked into my online account to make sure I can reserve FP+ for everyone?


Just add their names to your friends’ list, link their reservation to your MDX account, add their tickets, then book FPs for them.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

hiroMYhero said:


> Just add *their names to your friends’ list, link their reservation to your MDX account*, add their tickets, then book FPs for them.



Right now it's a room only. If I add them individually, it will still pick up that they're the same people?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yes. You can’t link an onsite reservation until the names have been added to your friends list.

It has to match up so figure out exactly which names they used to book the reservation.


----------



## Laurieannc

Hoping someone can clear up some confusion for me.  The last time I booked FP I recall (perhaps incorrectly) staying up until after midnight because that is when the booking window opened.  However, someone told me that the window now opens at 6:00 am, but now I read on the beginning of this thread that the window opens at 7:00 am.  Can someone please clarify and let me know the correct time of day window actually opens.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Cluelyss

Laurieannc said:


> Hoping someone can clear up some confusion for me.  The last time I booked FP I recall (perhaps incorrectly) staying up until after midnight because that is when the booking window opened.  However, someone told me that the window now opens at 6:00 am, but now I read on the beginning of this thread that the window opens at 7:00 am.  Can someone please clarify and let me know the correct time of day window actually opens.  Thank you so much!


You are remembering correctly, it used to be midnight! Booking now opens at 7 am EST. Dining is what opens at 6.


----------



## jjjones325

My situation:  Staying offiste.  We've piggybacked on my brother's resort stay as Friends and Family to get 60 days FP.  However, brother says he was having problems adding one day of FP and wanted me to call.  Phone CM did add a day of MK FP for me (after saying it wasn't really allowed regardless of my brother's onsite stay), but he couldn't get Mine Train until 7 PM.  My thought was that as we get closer, I'd try to modify to get an earlier time.  However, there is no way I see to modify or cancel the 3 he added.  What's more interesting, I can actually book FPs myself for that day since I'm less than 30 days from travel.  Seems like I could now get 6 FP, but 1) Doens't seem right 2) Afraid I'll lose the later Mine Train, which I want to keep if I can't get it earlier in the day.  But, if this is just accidental Pixie Dust, I have no problem pre-booking 6 FPs that day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jjjones325 said:


> 1) Doens't seem right 2) Afraid I'll lose the later Mine Train, which I want to keep if I can't get it earlier in the day


1. It’s how the system functions when IT adds in locked FPs. They are not part of your regular 3 FPs which you can book.
2. You can’t lose a locked FP.


----------



## Laurieannc

Cluelyss said:


> You are remembering correctly, it used to be midnight! Booking now opens at 7 am EST. Dining is what opens at 6.



Thank you!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Laurieannc said:


> Thank you!!!



If I didn’t have this very basic bit of info right and current, I may as well pack it in and go home.


----------



## Mama Moose

We have 2 different rooms booked for the same week, but only plan on keeping one of them. It depends on if my husband is going or not whether we need a little more space. Anyway, we have our fast passes booked since we are going the end of June.

Are the fast passes connected to a specific room reservation or will we be able to keep them as long as we have an onsite stay?

I'm scared to cancel either because I'm not sure which reservation they are tied to.

Anyone know?

Thanks!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mama Moose said:


> Are the fast passes connected to a specific room reservation?


No



Mama Moose said:


> will we be able to keep them as long as we have an onsite stay?


Yes


----------



## maxsmom

FYI:  My FP window opened this morning. I went in with a plan after not even being able to Flight of Passage until check out day last yr. Had to slide our room reservation back a day. I planned to try to get it on day 8 of our trip and husband was going for slinky dog on day 7. Then I had my phone if online w/ my laptop wasn’t working. Then I was going to try for mine train on day 5 and husband was going to try to get FoP on day 2, when we really wanted to go. Well in my phone I was able to get FoP on day 2 as I was trying to get it for day 8. We actually had no problem getting anything this morning. I was shocked. I even went in 45 min later and added 2 more in our party to slinky dog. Which I was glad I did b/c they had changed their minds. Fingers crossed the rest of the planning goes as well.


----------



## lvloopingbag

I have a one night room only reservation in September before my Free Dining package with park hoppers included starts. Since the tickets are in the package am I correct that I have to wait until the 60 day mark for the package and not the room only reservation to make my Fast Pass reservations? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

lvloopingbag said:


> am I correct that I have to wait until the 60 day mark for the package and not the room only reservation to make my Fast Pass reservations?


No; your window opens 60 days out from Stay#1 and you can book FPs for your package stay park dates.


----------



## ErinAlb

Does anyone have a source for when FP return times begin for the shows? I'm specifically wondering about the Nemo Musical. If I'm looking at the 11 a.m. show, what's the latest I could schedule a FP before a Nemo Musical FP? I can't figure out how to search this thread.


----------



## JETSDAD

ErinAlb said:


> Does anyone have a source for when FP return times begin for the shows? I'm specifically wondering about the Nemo Musical. If I'm looking at the 11 a.m. show, what's the latest I could schedule a FP before a Nemo Musical FP? I can't figure out how to search this thread.



With shows they will give you a window for showing up (everyone with a FP will have the same window). Here's how it looks.


----------



## mesaboy2

ErinAlb said:


> Does anyone have a source for when FP return times begin for the shows? I'm specifically wondering about the Nemo Musical. If I'm looking at the 11 a.m. show, what's the latest I could schedule a FP before a Nemo Musical FP? I can't figure out how to search this thread.



From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *FP return windows for all shows vary between 15-25 minutes long* and are scheduled within the last 30 minutes before the show begins. There is no defined grace period for these attractions.


----------



## SantiJB

Hi, 

According to your experience and in order to book the best FP options, could you please tell me what of the following options are the most difficult to get a FP as a 4FP during the visit day?

- In MK: Big Thunder / Splash / Space Mountain? 
- In Epcot: Test Track or Soarin? I have read that FP for Test Track seems to be more difficult to get ¿??
- In HS: Toy Story Mania or Aliens? 

Thank you!


----------



## JETSDAD

SantiJB said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to your experience and in order to book the best FP options, could you please tell me what of the following options are the most difficult to get a FP as a 4FP during the visit day?
> 
> - In MK: Big Thunder / Splash / Space Mountain?
> - In Epcot: Test Track or Soarin? I have read that FP for Test Track seems to be more difficult to get ¿??
> - In HS: Toy Story Mania or Aliens?
> 
> Thank you!



My personal experience would be Big Thunder, Test Track, and Aliens (though I'd still FP TSM instead and get a 4th+ for Aliens).


----------



## vinotinto

Mama Moose said:


> We have 2 different rooms booked for the same week, but only plan on keeping one of them. It depends on if my husband is going or not whether we need a little more space. Anyway, we have our fast passes booked since we are going the end of June.
> 
> Are the fast passes connected to a specific room reservation or will we be able to keep them as long as we have an onsite stay?
> 
> I'm scared to cancel either because I'm not sure which reservation they are tied to.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!!





hiroMYhero said:


> No
> 
> 
> Yes



 I have the same situation and the same question and want to verify that nothing has changed in the last few weeks, and that FPs are *not* connected to a specific onsite reservation, but that as long as there is an onsite reservation for the FP dates, the FP+ will stay. I want to verify that there haven't been any reports of FPs accidentally cancelled when an onsite stay is cancelled, but there is another onsite stay for those days. After a few experiences, I don't fully trust what goes on behind the scenes of MDE.

I've never had two reservations for the same time frame, but with the renovations going on at AKL, we are trying to decide if we are keeping that reservation or not, and the AP room rates have been varying WILDLY from day-to-day, so I currently have 2 onsite ressies booked for the same period and my FP day is in 3 days . So I will have to cancel one of the 2 onsite stays within 60 days and want to make sure this still doesn't affect FPs. 

Thank you all!


----------



## David.D

In the requirements and basic section it states

- *FPs can be used in conjunction with child swap*(available on all attractions with minimum height requirements and groups with guests who do not meet them).

Could someone elaborate on what that means exactly. Does everyone need Fastpasses including the rider swap “group?”


----------



## hiroMYhero

David.D said:


> In the requirements and basic section it states
> 
> - *FPs can be used in conjunction with child swap*(available on all attractions with minimum height requirements and groups with guests who do not meet them).
> Could someone elaborate on what that means exactly. Does everyone need Fastpasses including the rider swap “group?”



The Families Board has the discussion on Rider Swap.

DIGITAL Rider Swap/Rider Switch/Child Swap: In Effect as of June 16th


----------



## Mama Moose

vinotinto said:


> I have the same situation and the same question and want to verify that nothing has changed in the last few weeks, and that FPs are *not* connected to a specific onsite reservation, but that as long as there is an onsite reservation for the FP dates, the FP+ will stay. I want to verify that there haven't been any reports of FPs accidentally cancelled when an onsite stay is cancelled, but there is another onsite stay for those days. After a few experiences, I don't fully trust what goes on behind the scenes of MDE.
> 
> I've never had two reservations for the same time frame, but with the renovations going on at AKL, we are trying to decide if we are keeping that reservation or not, and the AP room rates have been varying WILDLY from day-to-day, so I currently have 2 onsite ressies booked for the same period and my FP day is in 3 days . So I will have to cancel one of the 2 onsite stays within 60 days and want to make sure this still doesn't affect FPs.
> 
> Thank you all!



I ended up booking two new rooms and cancelling our existing two rooms and our fast passes are still there with no issues. Just make sure to keep at least one room booked.


----------



## maryj11

I have a question about FP and DAH.
If we go to Epcot before MK DAH can we book 3 FP's at Epcot and have 3 for  MK with the DAH ticket the same day?


----------



## mesaboy2

maryj11 said:


> I have a question about FP and DAH.
> If we go to Epcot before MK DAH can we book 3 FP's at Epcot and have 3 for  MK with the DAH ticket the same day?



From Post #10, note last sentence:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Early Morning Magic, or Disney After Hours.* In the past, MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets could be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p. Currently this is still generally true (albeit only from 4:00p to 6:00p) but only for some guests in certain ticket situations. If a guest is attending during the day and a party on the same night, the maximum of 3 prescheduled FPs per guest still applies.


----------



## bastraker

I have a question regarding FP's and DVC stays. 

My 60 day window is coming up in 3 days. We are all DVC AP holders and we always do split stays. Right now I have 12 or 13 nights booked between BC and BLT (with a wait list on one or two days). My plans are not firm until I purchase airfare and I haven't even looked at that yet. I usually buy airfare around 6 weeks out.

If I make a change to my arrival date after the 60 day window and all of my FP's are booked, will all of my FP's be cancelled? I'm not sure which day we will arrive. Maybe July 31 or August 1st - obviously the resort day that I cancel, those FP's will be cancelled. I'm just worried about all the other days.

I'm also worried because I have 2 wait lists and that can, and will change some of my resort reservations around after the 60 day window has passed. Any DVC families out there with similar problems recently?


----------



## Cluelyss

bastraker said:


> I have a question regarding FP's and DVC stays.
> 
> My 60 day window is coming up in 3 days. We are all DVC AP holders and we always do split stays. Right now I have 12 or 13 nights booked between BC and BLT (with a wait list on one or two days). My plans are not firm until I purchase airfare and I haven't even looked at that yet. I usually buy airfare around 6 weeks out.
> 
> If I make a change to my arrival date after the 60 day window and all of my FP's are booked, will all of my FP's be cancelled? I'm not sure which day we will arrive. Maybe July 31 or August 1st - obviously the resort day that I cancel, those FP's will be cancelled. I'm just worried about all the other days.
> 
> I'm also worried because I have 2 wait lists and that can, and will change some of my resort reservations around after the 60 day window has passed. Any DVC families out there with similar problems recently?


So long as you still have an onsite stay booked, you won’t lose any FPs associated with those dates (so if a waitlist comes through and replaces an existing stay, no impact to FPs).


----------



## 123SA

I have 10 day ticket ( 8/3 - 8/17 )and 2 villains tickets (8/1 and 8/8), 1 DAH AK ticket (8/12).  Staying on-site except for 8/1 villains party. On party days, we will not use a regular ticket, so I'd like to book FP for the hours before the party starts.  Last year, when I tried this I got the FP cancellation notices.  I cancelled them as I didn't want to risk losing them.   

I called IT this year and was told that if I book the FP for the parties last, I should avoid this issue.  (I don't have a lot of faith in the customer service answers).   It made sense to me.  

However, somewhere I read that once I make these 13 days of FP, I need to leave them alone.  That making changes  could trigger the warning and cancellation of FP, which are the end days of the trip, not the party days.   I don't remember where I read this info.

1. Does this sound correct?
2. Do not make changes...what does this mean?  No changes at all? Or just don't change the dates the FP are scheduled on?   No changes even during the trip?  
3.  When I add the FP for the Villains party for 8/1 at the 30 day mark  -- is that a change?

THanks for your help.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> I have 10 day ticket ( 8/3 - 8/17 )and 2 villains tickets (8/1 and 8/8), 1 DAH AK ticket (8/12).  Staying on-site except for 8/1 villains party. On party days, we will not use a regular ticket, so I'd like to book FP for the hours before the party starts.  Last year, when I tried this I got the FP cancellation notices.  I cancelled them as I didn't want to risk losing them.
> 
> I called IT this year and was told that if I book the FP for the parties last, I should avoid this issue.  (I don't have a lot of faith in the customer service answers).   It made sense to me.
> 
> However, somewhere I read that once I make these 13 days of FP, I need to leave them alone.  That making changes  could trigger the warning and cancellation of FP, which are the end days of the trip, not the party days.   I don't remember where I read this info.
> 
> 1. Does this sound correct?
> 2. Do not make changes...what does this mean?  No changes at all? Or just don't change the dates the FP are scheduled on?   No changes even during the trip?
> 3.  When I add the FP for the Villains party for 8/1 at the 30 day mark  -- is that a change?
> 
> THanks for your help.


“No changes” means no changes to your TRIP. So do not change the dates, modify your resort, or even add ME. Leave the reservation completely alone once FPs are booked.


----------



## 123SA

Cluelyss said:


> “No changes” means no changes to your TRIP. So do not change the dates, modify your resort, or even add ME. Leave the reservation completely alone once FPs are booked.



How about adding tickets?  I intend to buy H20 glow tickets.  I could just buy them in an unrelated account to be safe.

And selecting magic bands?  Can I make changes there?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> How about adding tickets?  I intend to buy H20 glow tickets.  I could just buy them in an unrelated account to be safe.
> 
> And selecting magic bands?  Can I make changes there?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I don’t recall either of those mentioned as triggers in prior years, but if you’re able do to those things prior, I would just in case.


----------



## laura painton

Hi All.  Quick Question ( I Hope!)  

We have a party of 5 all linked on MDE and fast passes have been made for all.  There is one resort reservation for 4, room-only, booked with DVC points.  If I need to switch out one person from my resort reservation and replace them with another in my party, will the person who no longer has their name on a resort reservation "lose" their fastpasses?  

The person will still have their park ticket (not purchased as a package with the resort; purchased separately) and will still be in the party - just not staying on the resort.  The fast passes were booked 60 days in advance, and we are KEEPING the resort reservation. We are 3 days away from the reservations.  

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## 123SA

Cluelyss said:


> I don’t recall either of those mentioned as triggers in prior years, but if you’re able do to those things prior, I would just in case.



Thank you so much for your help. I truly appreciate it 

I picked my FP this morning. So to be safe I’ll use an alternate email address to buy H2Oglow tickets. 

And more thanks because you saved me the cost of upgrading the magic bands. Now I have the perfect reason to convince myself I don’t need them and just stick with colors.


----------



## Bjkandma

You can only book fastpass 60 days out for on-site reservations (hotel).  Other days fastpass will become available at 30 days out.  If you are staying off site but a participating hotel (some Disney Springs for sure) you can schedule 60 days out of check-in of that hotel.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ADS2508

Making sure I’m reading this right.....

Room one - Yacht Club  8/10-18 
Room two - AKL 8/14-18 booked on a package and can’t change due to significant price increase

When making FPs for room 1 I will not be able to include guests in room 2 for 8/15 & 8/16 because they are booked on a package and will instead have to wait until 60 days from room 2’s check in day and hopefully match room 1s FPs. Even though every one being linked in friends and family.


----------



## Day-Day

ADS2508 said:


> Making sure I’m reading this right.....
> 
> Room one - Yacht Club  8/10-18
> Room two - AKL 8/14-18 booked on a package and can’t change due to significant price increase
> 
> When making FPs for room 1 I will not be able to include guests in room 2 for 8/15 & 8/16 because they are booked on a package and will instead have to wait until 60 days from room 2’s check in day and hopefully match room 1s FPs. Even though every one being linked in friends and family.




I'm going to try to beat the expert on the answer and hope I am right...

FP's for guests in Room Two can be booked at the 60-day mark from 8/10 if included with guests from Room One.  The specific park days that can be booked for the Room Two guests are limited to the park days on the tickets which should be 8/14-18.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Studios fastpass tier changes........

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/changes-coming-to-hollywood-studios-fastpass-tiers/


----------



## daniellek51985

Are the changes for sure happening and not a glitch? Going to make HS near impossible


----------



## mesaboy2

daniellek51985 said:


> Are the changes for sure happening and not a glitch? Going to make HS near impossible



Given the timing, seems legit to me.


----------



## ADS2508

Day-Day said:


> I'm going to try to beat the expert on the answer and hope I am right...
> 
> FP's for guests in Room Two can be booked at the 60-day mark from 8/10 if included with guests from Room One.  The specific park days that can be booked for the Room Two guests are limited to the park days on the tickets which should be 8/14-18.



Thank you. That will work for our group.


----------



## CableKC

I booked late and am now about 54 days out of the arrival date.   I was able to book my Fast Pass+ reservations since we are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.  I planned out which park that we will be staying at and booked FP+ reservations accordingly.

When my Family goes to Disneyland, I try to get the FP for the ride that we want to go based off of next availability then book the next one as soon as possible.    When I started booking the FP+ Reservations at all of the DW Parks, I approached the DW FP+ reservations similarly.   I found that I ended up picking the rides that I wanted to go on or thought would be the hardest ones to get based off of the earliest time available for each ride.   I figure that I should be able to get more FP through the DW App as the day goes on after the FP+ reservations are over.

What do you think of this strategy when it comes to the FP+ reservations ( specifically one where I book all of the FP+ Reservations and space them out as early as possible and then try to book the next available FP reservations for other rides as we enter the park throughout the day )?

Also, I assume that even if there are no FP+ available reservation spots for those booking a Disney Vacation Package now, it doesn't mean that I can't get one once we enter and arrive at the park for later that day?   

For example,  all of the Avatar Flight of Passage FP+ reservation spots were already unavailable.    My hope is that this doesn't mean that there are literally no FastPass tickets that are available for us to try to get on the day that we arrive at the park.     

Thoughts on any of this?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## JETSDAD

CableKC said:


> I booked late and am now about 54 days out of the arrival date.   I was able to book my Fast Pass+ reservations since we are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.  I planned out which park that we will be staying at and booked FP+ reservations accordingly.
> 
> When my Family goes to Disneyland, I try to get the FP for the ride that we want to go based off of next availability then book the next one as soon as possible.    When I started booking the FP+ Reservations at all of the DW Parks, I approached the DW FP+ reservations similarly.   I found that I ended up picking the rides that I wanted to go on or thought would be the hardest ones to get based off of the earliest time available for each ride.   I figure that I should be able to get more FP through the DW App as the day goes on after the FP+ reservations are over.
> 
> What do you think of this strategy when it comes to the FP+ reservations ( specifically one where I book all of the FP+ Reservations and space them out as early as possible and then try to book the next available FP reservations for other rides as we enter the park throughout the day )?
> 
> Also, I assume that even if there are no FP+ available reservation spots for those booking a Disney Vacation Package now, it doesn't mean that I can't get one once we enter and arrive at the park for later that day?
> 
> For example,  all of the Avatar Flight of Passage FP+ reservation spots were already unavailable.    My hope is that this doesn't mean that there are literally no FastPass tickets that are available for us to try to get on the day that we arrive at the park.
> 
> Thoughts on any of this?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.



For the most part the only FP's that become available day of are when people drop their FP's.  This does happen a lot but it can take some work to get something like FOP.  Some people report never finding those types of same day FP's...that has not been my experience.  Be sure to understand how refreshing works and be flexible.


----------



## CableKC

JETSDAD said:


> For the most part the only FP's that become available day of are when people drop their FP's.  This does happen a lot but it can take some work to get something like FOP.  Some people report never finding those types of same day FP's...that has not been my experience.  Be sure to understand how refreshing works and be flexible.


Given that all of the FP+ tickets are unavailable for FoP 60 days out.... Does that mean that there is never any FoP tickets available for anyone that visits the park and tries to get one that day?


----------



## JETSDAD

CableKC said:


> Given that all of the FP+ tickets are unavailable for FoP 60 days out.... Does that mean that there is never any FoP tickets available for anyone that visits the park and tries to get one that day?


With some refreshing they can still be found.  People change their plans all the time and those get released back into the pool of FP's. Mostly night before and day of.


----------



## CarolynFH

CableKC said:


> Given that all of the FP+ tickets are unavailable for FoP 60 days out.... Does that mean that there is never any FoP tickets available for anyone that visits the park and tries to get one that day?





JETSDAD said:


> With some refreshing they can still be found.  People change their plans all the time and those get released back into the pool of FP's. Mostly night before and day of.



We’ve found FPs for FoP the day before and the morning of, so don’t give up. Just keep checking whenever you can, especially as time gets closer. People really do change plans and drop FPs.


----------



## Cluelyss

daniellek51985 said:


> Are the changes for sure happening and not a glitch? Going to make HS near impossible


 The changes were initially reported by club level guests making their 90 day FPs, so yes, it’s legit.


----------



## Diasmom

I'm hoping for some help.  We have two reservations, both at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, one beginning August 6 and the second August 9.  We really won't know which one to keep for at least two-three weeks.  Can I make my fast passes for the one park day we are going starting the 60 days out from August 6th and will I lose those fast passes if we end up going the 9th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Diasmom said:


> Can I make my fast passes for the one park day we are going starting the 60 days out from August 6th and will I lose those fast passes if we end up going the 9th?


Yes you can and you won’t lose FPs if your onsite reservation changes to a later start date.


----------



## Jennifer Rebecca

I'm sorry if this has been covered. There are so many posts in this thread. I'm curious about how it would work with 60+10 in this scenario... say our wdw resort stay  is 11 nights/12 days and we have 10 day park hoppers. If we want to use 2 of the park days on days 11 and 12 would we make 8 days of FP reservations at 60 days before arrival and then make our last two days of FP on another day? I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## Day-Day

Jennifer Rebecca said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered. There are so many posts in this thread. I'm curious about how it would work with 60+10 in this scenario... say our wdw resort stay  is 11 nights/12 days and we have 10 day park hoppers. If we want to use 2 of the park days on days 11 and 12 would we make 8 days of FP reservations at 60 days before arrival and then make our last two days of FP on another day? I hope I'm making sense.



You can book any of 10 days during the 12 day period right at 60 days prior to your arrival day.


----------



## Jennifer Rebecca

Thank you Day-Day!


----------



## jefngeo01

CableKC said:


> I booked late and am now about 54 days out of the arrival date.   I was able to book my Fast Pass+ reservations since we are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.  I planned out which park that we will be staying at and booked FP+ reservations accordingly.
> 
> When my Family goes to Disneyland, I try to get the FP for the ride that we want to go based off of next availability then book the next one as soon as possible.    When I started booking the FP+ Reservations at all of the DW Parks, I approached the DW FP+ reservations similarly.   I found that I ended up picking the rides that I wanted to go on or thought would be the hardest ones to get based off of the earliest time available for each ride.   I figure that I should be able to get more FP through the DW App as the day goes on after the FP+ reservations are over.
> 
> What do you think of this strategy when it comes to the FP+ reservations ( specifically one where I book all of the FP+ Reservations and space them out as early as possible and then try to book the next available FP reservations for other rides as we enter the park throughout the day )?
> 
> Also, I assume that even if there are no FP+ available reservation spots for those booking a Disney Vacation Package now, it doesn't mean that I can't get one once we enter and arrive at the park for later that day?
> 
> For example,  all of the Avatar Flight of Passage FP+ reservation spots were already unavailable.    My hope is that this doesn't mean that there are literally no FastPass tickets that are available for us to try to get on the day that we arrive at the park.
> 
> Thoughts on any of this?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


Watch for when they extend the hours - if they extend AK for the day you are there they will ad extra FOP FP+ For example our arrival day was June 2 they extended hours for that date on May 10 and so I got a FOP FP+ for my arrival date


----------



## jefngeo01

mesaboy2 said:


> From Post #10, note last sentence:


Everyone rides “stand by” during ticketed events via you colored wrist band - only people with the wrist band can ride during ticketed events


----------



## mesaboy2

jefngeo01 said:


> Everyone rides “stand by” during ticketed events via you colored wrist band - only people with the wrist band can ride during ticketed events



Um, okay.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Question with new HS Tiers and booking FP. We are arriving on a Friday, and planning to go to HS on Saturday. 
Like many others, not much interest in Star Wars land. We planned trip before announcing opening of Star Wars land or EEMH. We were looking forward to arriving late morning, enjoying lunch at Brown Derby (family favorite) and riding all of our favorites at HS.
Now with the announcement of HS Tiers, I’m curious if FP have to all be used in one park only if you pre-book them? Or is it once a FP is used in one park (whether pre-booked or not) all three must be used in the same park for the day? 
Thanks for any assistance, we haven’t been to Disney in a couple of years, I appreciate it.


----------



## JETSDAD

Alaskangirl02 said:


> Question with new HS Tiers and booking FP. We are arriving on a Friday, and planning to go to HS on Saturday.
> Like many others, not much interest in Star Wars land. We planned trip before announcing opening of Star Wars land or EEMH. We were looking forward to arriving late morning, enjoying lunch at Brown Derby (family favorite) and riding all of our favorites at HS.
> Now with the announcement of HS Tiers, I’m curious if FP have to all be used in one park only if you pre-book them? Or is it once a FP is used in one park (whether pre-booked or not) all three must be used in the same park for the day?
> Thanks for any assistance, we haven’t been to Disney in a couple of years, I appreciate it.



For the past few years at least you haven't had to use 3 in the first park before being able to make a FP in a different park. You could tap into your first FP at the first park and then immediately make your 2nd and/or 3rd at another park(s).  The only thing that is changing is which rides are in Tier 1 vs Tier 2 at HS.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

JETSDAD said:


> For the past few years at least you haven't had to use 3 in the first park before being able to make a FP in a different park. You could tap into your first FP at the first park and then immediately make your 2nd and/or 3rd at another park(s).  The only thing that is changing is which rides are in Tier 1 vs Tier 2 at HS.


Thanks for confirming this. We’ll likely pre-book only one FP, schedule other FP (for different park) while in line, and enjoy lunch before park hopping. I appreciate your reply. Thank you so much.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Alaskangirl02 said:


> Thanks for confirming this. We’ll likely pre-book only one FP, schedule other FP (for different park) while in line, and enjoy lunch before park hopping. I appreciate your reply. Thank you so much.


The FP park hopping tips are listed in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky along with other FP searching tips.


----------



## Traveling on cc points

I keep reading conflicting information about how the change in HS tier system is going to work. As soon as I think I have a new plan, someone else  contradicts the last person statement completely. 

Can I book only 1 tier 1 fast pass for HS and then get another tier 1 once I have used the first one (assuming there is anything available) or do I have to book 2 tier 2’s even though I am not going to use them? I would prefer not to take up 2 slots from the tier 2 category from another guests if I don’t have to. 
If I do have to book all 3, do I have to physically check in at the fp line or can I let it expire? 

I have almost always booked only 1 fp at Epcot due to their tier system and don’t remember ever having a problem booking a 2nd fast pass at a different park but I’m not sure if I ever tried for a 2nd one at the same park before. Thanks so much!!


----------



## JETSDAD

Traveling on cc points said:


> I keep reading conflicting information about how the change in HS tier system is going to work. As soon as I think I have a new plan, someone else  contradicts the last person statement completely.
> 
> Can I book only 1 tier 1 fast pass for HS and then get another tier 1 once I have used the first one (assuming there is anything available) or do I have to book 2 tier 2’s even though I am not going to use them? I would prefer not to take up 2 slots from the tier 2 category from another guests if I don’t have to.
> If I do have to book all 3, do I have to physically check in at the fp line or can I let it expire?
> 
> I have almost always booked only 1 fp at Epcot due to their tier system and don’t remember ever having a problem booking a 2nd fast pass at a different park but I’m not sure if I ever tried for a 2nd one at the same park before. Thanks so much!!


If you are staying in the same park you have to use 2 tier 2's prior to booking another tier 1.  If you are park hopping that doesn't matter.  The only difference that the current change has made is to move 2 more rides from tier 2 to tier 1.


----------



## Day-Day

Traveling on cc points said:


> I keep reading conflicting information about how the change in HS tier system is going to work. As soon as I think I have a new plan, someone else  contradicts the last person statement completely.
> 
> Can I book only 1 tier 1 fast pass for HS and then get another tier 1 once I have used the first one (assuming there is anything available) or do I have to book 2 tier 2’s even though I am not going to use them? I would prefer not to take up 2 slots from the tier 2 category from another guests if I don’t have to.
> If I do have to book all 3, do I have to physically check in at the fp line or can I let it expire?
> 
> I have almost always booked only 1 fp at Epcot due to their tier system and don’t remember ever having a problem booking a 2nd fast pass at a different park but I’m not sure if I ever tried for a 2nd one at the same park before. Thanks so much!!



This is explained in the FP FAQ Addendum thread.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ing-anytime-fps-cl-fps.3538258/#post-56320825


----------



## hiroMYhero

Traveling on cc points said:


> Can I book only 1 tier 1 fast pass for HS and then get another tier 1 once I have used the first one


If you are hopping to Park#2, yes.



Traveling on cc points said:


> do I have to book 2 tier 2’s even though I am not going to use them?


Yes if you are staying in Park#1.


----------



## Traveling on cc points

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are hopping to Park#2, yes.
> 
> 
> Yes if you are staying in Park#1.


Thank you. There is a lot of conflicting information about this.


----------



## mesaboy2

Traveling on cc points said:


> Thank you. There is a lot of conflicting information about this.



The FP FAQ and FP FAQ Addendum are pretty bulletproof.  If someone contradicts info in them, then someone is likely wrong.


----------



## Jnjtrio

Hi all, need confirmation on something.  We are a party of 5 (2 couples and 1 single adult) we have 3 different reservations at shades of green.  Me and my husband are on one Disney account, the other couple and single adult all have individual accounts.  My question is as long as the ticket media is tied to each individual I can make 60 day fast passes for everyone.  

I ask because only 3 of us currently have our hotel reservations tied to our Disney account.  The single adult is having surgery soon and and we are trying to make sure everything is set before his surgery, his reservation is not tied.  Fastpass day is July 5th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jnjtrio said:


> My question is as long as the ticket media is tied to each individual I can make 60 day fast passes for everyone.


Yes as long as the 1 reservation-less person is always grouped with an onsite guest for each FP.


----------



## Emsymommy

Piggybacking on this older thread, hope this is okI have the same situation with two overlapping bookings . The one is for August 27th to sept. 8 Th and the other sept 1st through the 8th. We don’t know yet if my in-laws are able to come to FL for the beginning of our trip because then we would move off site for a couple days and cancel booking one. Now if I make fp res for the whole time and cancel the first booking , will I loose all FPS or just the first couple of days?  Any insight would be helpful


----------



## The13thLetter

Hey there, I dont think this was answered 100% in the FAQ so I figured I would ask.

We are going in August, our FP day is Monday. My Parents (new style tickets good for our trip dates only), In-Laws (old tickets purchased before the new syetem and good whenever), and me/DW (APs) each have rooms at Beach Club. If I look today I can see fastpass dates from 30 days out for me, DW, and my In Laws, but for my parents it says they do not have tickets when I try to look at fastpasses (I like to test it out a few days before just to be sure). This is the first time I am booking FPs with the new style tickets, so is this normal? Will they only show their tickets available on Monday at the 60 day window opening since their tickets are for those specific dates? I am just nervous that that ticket is not "linked", even though I see them linked both on the website and app.

Cheers!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Emsymommy said:


> Piggybacking on this older thread, hope this is okI have the same situation with two overlapping bookings . The one is for August 27th to sept. 8 Th and the other sept 1st through the 8th. We don’t know yet if my in-laws are able to come to FL for the beginning of our trip because then we would move off site for a couple days and cancel booking one. Now if I make fp res for the whole time and cancel the first booking , will I loose all FPS or just the first couple of days?  Any insight would be helpful


Moved you to the FP FAQ.


----------



## Day-Day

The13thLetter said:


> Hey there, I dont think this was answered 100% in the FAQ so I figured I would ask.
> 
> We are going in August, our FP day is Monday. My Parents (new style tickets good for our trip dates only), In-Laws (old tickets purchased before the new syetem and good whenever), and me/DW (APs) each have rooms at Beach Club. If I look today I can see fastpass dates from 30 days out for me, DW, and my In Laws, but for my parents it says they do not have tickets when I try to look at fastpasses (I like to test it out a few days before just to be sure). This is the first time I am booking FPs with the new style tickets, so is this normal? Will they only show their tickets available on Monday at the 60 day window opening since their tickets are for those specific dates? I am just nervous that that ticket is not "linked", even though I see them linked both on the website and app.
> 
> Cheers!



It is normal based on my experience.  Below is from Post #3 of this thread:

*Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay including arrival day and departure day*, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.

*For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases.
*For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point and only for guests with APs or older tickets that are not date-based, a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*. It is possible for these guests to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.


----------



## The13thLetter

Day-Day said:


> It is normal based on my experience.  Below is from Post #3 of this thread:
> 
> *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay including arrival day and departure day*, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.
> 
> *For onsite guests with a room/ticket package, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark. Before this point, it is normal for various members and/or their tickets to not appear on the MDX account.* The entire traveling party and their tickets will appear at the 60-day mark in almost all cases.
> *For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account. *Before this point and only for guests with APs or older tickets that are not date-based, a 30-day window (from the current day) will be active*. It is possible for these guests to practice booking FPs using this 30-day window.



Ahh dang, I missed the above part in red, so it sounds like this is ok.

Thanks!


----------



## robot1000

So I have a split stay and have been advised by a disney agent that I can't book them all at the beginning and will need to do it separately based on 60 days prior to check in day at each hotel.

I was wondering, what happens if I make a dummy booking for the entire stay at another disney hotel (for the period of the split stay) and then cancel afterwards, would my fastpasses remain as I'll still be staying at disney during this period?


----------



## hiroMYhero

robot1000 said:


> So I have a split stay and have been advised by a disney agent that I can't book them all at the beginning and will need to do it separately based on 60 days prior to check in day at each hotel.
> 
> I was wondering, what happens if I make a dummy booking for the entire stay at another disney hotel (for the period of the split stay) and then cancel afterwards, would my fastpasses remain as I'll still be staying at disney during this period?


Two onsite stays have one long open booking window. You do not need to book a bogus reservation.

Please read the Split Stay section at the beginning of this thread. The info is current and correct.


----------



## mesaboy2

As I said, pretty bulletproof.


----------



## robot1000

hiroMYhero said:


> Two onsite stays have one long open booking window. You do not need to book a bogus reservation.
> 
> Please read the Split Stay section at the beginning of this thread. The info is current and correct.



Would it make a difference that I'm staying at both all stars resort and Dolphin, as the latter is not 'disney owned' but is still part of the 60 day fastpass+ booking?


----------



## hiroMYhero

robot1000 said:


> Would it make a difference that I'm staying at both all stars resort and Dolphin, as the latter is not 'disney owned' but is still part of the 60 day fastpass+ booking?


Dolphin is considered “onsite” for FP booking and EMH.


----------



## ginny65

While in the queue of an attraction for our 3rd FP, and after scanning our MB at the entrance, can we then select a 4th FP or do we need to wait until we scan our MB at the second scanning device of that attraction?  Or perhaps once we are in the time frame of using our 3rd FP, then we can select our 4th FP??


----------



## hiroMYhero

ginny65 said:


> While in the queue of an attraction for our 3rd FP, and after scanning our MB at the entrance, can we then select a 4th FP or do we need to wait until we scan our MB at the second scanning device of that attraction?


As soon as you scan at the line entrance, begin searching. Not all rides have 2 touch points.


----------



## ginny65

hiroMYhero said:


> Not all rides have 2 touch points.


Oh.  I did not know that.


----------



## Elephantay

Fastpass day tomorrow!
Does "refreshing" just mean to keep checking to see if any more have become available?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Elephantay said:


> Fastpass day tomorrow!
> Does "refreshing" just mean to keep checking to see if any more have become available?


Basically, yes. 

Refresh is explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


----------



## Elephantay

hiroMYhero said:


> Basically, yes.
> 
> Refresh is explained in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


I'll look for it- thanks!


----------



## ginny65

I am within my time frame to book fast passes for the day we go to MNSSHP.  I know we can get into the part at 4 and was told we can make FP from 4-7 but it won't allow me to do that.  My tickets are linked to MDE


----------



## hiroMYhero

ginny65 said:


> I am within my time frame to book fast passes for the day we go to MNSSHP.  I know we can get into the part at 4 and was told we can make FP from 4-7 but it won't allow me to do that.  My tickets are linked to MDE


Do you have a room reservation? If not, 30 days out from the party date is when you can book.

If your party ticket is linked to a fake person, you have to include an onsite real person in the FP group and then remove real person when the Warning appears.


----------



## GoofyMB

I have a question regarding modifying a fast pass. In the past when you selected modify there was an option to change the party. Is that no longer available? When I booked fast passes it wouldn't let me book for myself on the last day of our stay because my annual pass would be expired by then. I booked the fast pass for the rest of my party and one of my sons who is not making the trip. I fixed my ticket issue and was going to change the party to add me and remove my son that is not going to be there. I no longer see the option to do this. Did they change this or am I not looking in the right place?


----------



## hiroMYhero

GoofyMB said:


> I have a question regarding modifying a fast pass. In the past when you selected modify there was an option to change the party. Is that no longer available? When I booked fast passes it wouldn't let me book for myself on the last day of our stay because my annual pass would be expired by then. I booked the fast pass for the rest of my party and one of my sons who is not making the trip. I fixed my ticket issue and was going to change the party to add me and remove my son that is not going to be there. I no longer see the option to do this. Did they change this or am I not looking in the right place?


What you are describing is “Change Party” which no longer exists.

Call IT and they can move the FP for you. Or, Add Guest to choose an overlapping FP for yourself.


----------



## JETSDAD

GoofyMB said:


> I have a question regarding modifying a fast pass. In the past when you selected modify there was an option to change the party. Is that no longer available? When I booked fast passes it wouldn't let me book for myself on the last day of our stay because my annual pass would be expired by then. I booked the fast pass for the rest of my party and one of my sons who is not making the trip. I fixed my ticket issue and was going to change the party to add me and remove my son that is not going to be there. I no longer see the option to do this. Did they change this or am I not looking in the right place?


Change party is no longer an option.

ETA, hiro beat me!


----------



## ginny65

hiroMYhero said:


> Do you have a room reservation? If not, 30 days out from the party date is when you can book.
> 
> If your party ticket is linked to a fake person, you have to include an onsite real person in the FP group and then remove real person when the Warning appears.


Yes I have an onsite room reservation
The reservation is in my name, and yesterday, I was able to make my FP+ reservations for the previous day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ginny65 said:


> Yes I have an onsite room reservation
> The reservation is in my name, and yesterday, I was able to make my FP+ reservations for the previous day.


And your Party ticket is linked to your MDX Profile - not to a fake person? 

If so, this may mean that Party Tickets are not valid for FP booking. 

You may want to check the MNSSHP thread to see what others have reported.


----------



## ginny65

hiroMYhero said:


> And your Party ticket is linked to your MDX Profile - not to a fake person?


I'm not sure why you keep referring to a fake person.  Why would I list a fake person on my reservation?
The Technical support online chat person told me to call direct which I did.  The castmember said that last year, they offered FP selections between 4-7, but they haven't decided whether they are allowing it this year.  I hope they decide to allow it!


----------



## ginny65

hiroMYhero said:


> You may want to check the MNSSHP thread to see what others have reported.


Good idea.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ginny65 said:


> I'm not sure why you keep referring to a fake person.  Why would I list a fake person on my reservation?
> The Technical support online chat person told me to call direct which I did.  The castmember said that last year, they offered FP selections between 4-7, but they haven't decided whether they are allowing it this year.  I hope they decide to allow it!


Because many party goers link party tickets to a fake person to pre-book 6 FPs for that party day.


----------



## ginny65

hiroMYhero said:


> Because many party goers link party tickets to a fake person to pre-book 6 FPs for that party day.


I'm not sure how that works, nor do I want to know!


----------



## LisaRay

I have a question about booking FP and splitting resort stay. Looking at 2 nights at BC with 5 day hopper and then switching to 3 nights at Swan. But how would I go about making these FP? I assume I would make them for the first 3 days when my 60 day window opens at the BC but can I make all 5 days or do I then have to wait until my Swan 60 day window opens to make my other FP's? (my day 4 and day 5 of FP's) 
This would mean I would miss out on the 60+4 and 60+5 "perk". 
Any idea how this is done? thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LisaRay said:


> I have a question about booking FP and splitting resort stay. Looking at 2 nights at BC with 5 day hopper and then switching to 3 nights at Swan. But how would I go about making these FP? I assume I would make them for the first 3 days when my 60 day window opens at the BC but can I make all 5 days or do I then have to wait until my Swan 60 day window opens to make my other FP's? (my day 4 and day 5 of FP's)
> This would mean I would miss out on the 60+4 and 60+5 "perk".
> Any idea how this is done? thanks.


From the Split Section at the top of this thread which also applies to Swan:
“As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts the booking window will open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay.”


----------



## LisaRay

hiroMYhero said:


> From the Split Section at the top of this thread which also applies to Swan:
> “As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts the booking window will open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay.”



Thank you. I haven't booked it yet but am getting close to making up my mind for sure! I just wasn't sure how it would work with the Swan being Disney yet not Disney.


----------



## usernamechuck

LisaRay said:


> Thank you. I haven't booked it yet but am getting close to making up my mind for sure! I just wasn't sure how it would work with the Swan being Disney yet not Disney.


You're right to be thinking about this, the Swan isn't exactly Disney owned. So the FAQ does not answer. And it didn't work when we tried it.


----------



## mesaboy2

usernamechuck said:


> You're right to be thinking about this, the Swan isn't exactly Disney owned. *So the FAQ does not answer.* And it didn't work when we tried it.



It kinda does—the Swan is listed as qualifying for 60 days—but I added a parenthetical to make it extra clear that it still applies even though not Disney-owned.


----------



## js

Hi.
Is there a post that I missed on here regarding the new FP system that will be implemented at MGM in August? I am going September 4-14 and booked an extra night at BWVs so we can walk to MGM at 4:15 am to get in for the 6 am opening.  I'm also wondering for a 6 am EEMH opening, does this mean FPs will begin at 6 am too?

Thank you.


----------



## mesaboy2

js said:


> Hi.
> Is there a post that I missed on here regarding the new FP system that will be implemented at MGM in August? I am going September 4-14 and booked an extra night at BWVs so we can walk to MGM at 4:15 am to get in for the 6 am opening.  I'm also wondering for a 6 am EEMH opening, does this mean FPs will begin at 6 am too?
> 
> Thank you.



Any known changes are kept current in the first ten posts.  As always, FPs are available during regular park hours only.


----------



## js

mesaboy2 said:


> Any known changes are kept current in the first ten posts.  As always, FPs are available during regular park hours only.



Thank you.  I wasn't aware/never noticed, the FPs are only available during regular park hours and will look at the first ten posts regarding the new changes in MGM FP for August/September.


----------



## dizneeat

Sorry, missed the fact that DHS opens at 6am on Aug. 31st.


----------



## wuzzle02

If my 3-day trip consists of 1 Day PH, 1 DAH MK (no park ticket), and 1 MNSSHP (no park ticket), will I be able to make FP+ for all three days? Or will I have to choose just one of the DAH/MNSSHP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wuzzle02 said:


> If my 3-day trip consists of 1 Day PH, 1 DAH MK (no park ticket), and 1 MNSSHP (no park ticket), will I be able to make FP+ for all three days? Or will I have to choose just one of the DAH/MNSSHP?


According to a recent poster, MNSSHP Tickets aren’t providing the ability to pre-book FPs. Watch the main MNSSHP thread for info.

Your DAH ticket will open FP booking.


----------



## heathsf

My split stay is a room only for the first night and a package starting on day 2. Is my fp window 60 days before my room only checkin or 60 days before my package checkin?


----------



## hiroMYhero

heathsf said:


> My split stay is a room only for the first night and a package starting on day 2. Is my fp window 60 days before my room only checkin or 60 days before my package checkin?


Window opens based on your Stay#1.


----------



## FoxC63

Hi @hiroMYhero

Just wanted to chime in regarding fp's on party tickets.  We do have confirmation from a few who had success.  1st Confirmation, 2nd Confirmation

@ginny65  had issues and after calling WDW twice was told it was due to their split stay. Post #1385 , *EDIT* to add poster has now confirmed FP's have been made Post #1568

Others are still under the impression they can book 3 fp during the day on their park ticket and book 3 more on their party ticket on the same day.  Which cannot be done.

Best always!
°O°


----------



## hiroMYhero

FoxC63 said:


> Hi @hiroMYhero
> 
> Just wanted to chime in regarding fp's on party tickets.  We do have confirmation from a few who had success.  1st Confirmation, 2nd Confirmation
> 
> @ginny65  had issues and after calling WDW twice was told it was due to their split stay. Post #1385
> 
> Others are still under the impression they can book 3 fp during the day on their park ticket and book 3 more on their party ticket on the same day.  Which cannot be done.
> 
> Best always!
> °O°


Thanks, Thia!

The poster you quoted never mentioned a Split Stay and stated CM statements regarding party tickets not in the FP system.


----------



## mesaboy2

FoxC63 said:


> Others are still under the impression they can book 3 fp during the day on their park ticket and book 3 more on their party ticket on the same day.  Which cannot be done.



I can’t force them to read the first page, unfortunately.


----------



## FoxC63

mesaboy2 said:


> I can’t force them to read the first page, unfortunately.



 I hear ya!


----------



## wuzzle02

FoxC63 said:


> Hi @hiroMYhero
> 
> Just wanted to chime in regarding fp's on party tickets.  We do have confirmation from a few who had success.  1st Confirmation, 2nd Confirmation
> 
> @ginny65  had issues and after calling WDW twice was told it was due to their split stay. Post #1385 , *EDIT* to add poster has now confirmed FP's have been made Post #1568
> 
> Others are still under the impression they can book 3 fp during the day on their park ticket and book 3 more on their party ticket on the same day.  Which cannot be done.
> 
> Best always!
> °O°



With the confirmed reports of getting FP on party tickets, does anyone know if I will be able to make FP using a MNSSHP ticket and also using a DAH ticket?


----------



## FoxC63

@Kickstart

If you don't believe me about the # FP rule per day and the discussion of getting around it is off limits the host of this thread @mesaboy2 and his lovely assistant and moderator @hiroMYhero will fill you in. 



wuzzle02 said:


> With the confirmed reports of getting FP on party tickets, does anyone know if I will be able to make FP using a MNSSHP ticket and also using a DAH ticket?



You only get 3 FP's per day. Period.


----------



## wuzzle02

FoxC63 said:


> @Kickstart
> 
> If you don't believe me about the # FP rule per day and the discussion of getting around it is off limits the host of this thread @mesaboy2 and his lovely assistant and moderator @hiroMYhero will fill you in.
> 
> 
> 
> You only get 3 FP's per day. Period.


I understand. I never suggested I was trying to get any more than 3 per day. 
My original question is as follows:
If my 3-day trip consists of 1 Day PH, 1 DAH MK (no park ticket), and 1 MNSSHP (no park ticket), will I be able to make FP+ for all three days? Or will I have to choose just one of the DAH/MNSSHP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

wuzzle02 said:


> will I be able to make FP+ for all three days?


Yes.


----------



## wuzzle02

Thank you, hiro!


----------



## seashoreCM

A ticket had Fastpass+ reservations booked but not used (guest did not enter the park that day). Examples:
1.  Two day ticket was properly booked but guest missed the first day and properly used the second day (and the ticket allows a third calendar day prior to expiration and the guest plans to use that).
2.  The guest practiced booking FP+ on days  before arrival date but forgot to cancel those..

Question: Is the ticket day with no-show lapsed FP+ now unable to have a new set of  3 advance FP+s booked although it may still be used with day-of "fourth," "fifth," etc. FP+?


----------



## hiroMYhero

seashoreCM said:


> Is the ticket day with no-show lapsed FP+ now unable to have a new set of 3 advance FP+s booked although it may still be used with day-of "fourth," "fifth," etc. FP+?


With any valid ticket entitlement, you have the ability to pre-book 3 FPs and add on more FPs after you use the initial 3.


----------



## CDN Prince Charming

hiroMYhero said:


> With any valid ticket entitlement, you have the ability to pre-book 3 FPs and add on more FPs after you use the initial 3.


Hi Hiro
Where do we stand nowadays on making FP+ in other parks to allow hopping?  
eg. Do I have to make 3 in the first park and use/burn them in order to make another in another park?
Can I use just one FP+ in the first park and then make another in another park?

Any clarification would help as we're planning to hop to all 4 parks in one day and only looking to do 1 ride per park.

TIA,
CPC


----------



## mesaboy2

CDN Prince Charming said:


> Hi Hiro
> Where do we stand nowadays on making FP+ in other parks to allow hopping?
> eg. Do I have to make 3 in the first park and use/burn them in order to make another in another park?
> Can I use just one FP+ in the first park and then make another in another park?
> 
> Any clarification would help as we're planning to hop to all 4 parks in one day and only looking to do 1 ride per park.
> 
> TIA,
> CPC



Post #4 of the Addendum:


Cluelyss said:


> *PARK HOPPING
> 
> Booking a FP+ for another park while in the first park:*
> (test credit to @marciemi)
> 
> *When 3 FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> With the new updates to the FP+ system as of April 2016, in addition to booking your 4th FP+ of the day on your phone (instead of a kiosk), you can now book FP+ for a different park than the one you’re in. If you have booked 3 FP+ for the first park, as soon as you scan at the first touchpoint to get in the FP+ line for your third FP+, you can then make a 4th FP+, either for the same park, or for another park. Be sure to allow yourself enough travel time for travel between parks when selecting your time.
> 
> *When*_*2 or less FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> Additionally, the new changes allow you to book fewer than three FP+ and once you scan the first FP+ (from within the first park), you can at that point make FP+ selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP+ remaining in the first park.
> 
> This can be especially helpful for Tiered parks – if for example you wish to hit Epcot at rope drop, use only a Tier 1 FP+ and then still have 2 more FP+ for another park later in the day.
> 
> Additionally, there is no restriction on Tier requirements BETWEEN PARKS during one day. So if you use a Tier 1 at Epcot you can then book a second Tier 1 at HS immediately upon scanning – Also, you can even book your remaining two FP+ at two different parks if you would like!
> 
> NOTE: Splitting FP+ between parks or booking for another park can NOT be done until the same day, AFTER you have already scanned your card/MB at the first FP+ Mickey head to “prove” to the system that you’re in a park.
> 
> You cannot book for 2 different parks in advance or even on the same day until you have scanned your first FP+ (not just gotten into the park).


----------



## DisneyParkLover

Just want to make sure I have this correct.  If I’m doing a split stay with one day onsite and the rest offsite, I can only make fastpasses at 60 days out for the check in and check out days of my onsite stay, correct?  And if I am traveling with a group, I can only make 60 day fastpasses for those on the onsite reservation even if we are all linked?


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisneyParkLover said:


> I can only make fastpasses at 60 days out for the check in and check out days of my onsite stay, correct?


Yes


DisneyParkLover said:


> And if I am traveling with a group, I can only make 60 day fastpasses for those on the onsite reservation even if we are all linked?


No. Include the offsite people with the onsite people for each FP and they share the FP window. 

That info is also in the Booking section of this thread.


----------



## DisneyParkLover

To expound on my question....if I wanted to stay offsite, but book one night onsite to be able to take advantage of bounceback offers, I could do that, and would also be eligible for additional onsite benefits of 60 day fastpass booking and EMH for those 2 days (check in and check out)?

We will be staying offsite in October, but are hoping there might be a free dining bounceback offered at that time.  So I was thinking of booking a one night reservation (the campground would probably be the cheapest?) to book the bounceback.  That can be done, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyParkLover said:


> To expound on my question....if I wanted to stay offsite, but book one night onsite to be able to take advantage of bounceback offers, I could do that, and would also be eligible for additional onsite benefits of 60 day fastpass booking and EMH for those 2 days (check in and check out)?
> 
> We will be staying offsite in October, but are hoping there might be a free dining bounceback offered at that time.  So I was thinking of booking a one night reservation (the campground would probably be the cheapest?) to book the bounceback.  That can be done, right?



A one-night onsite stay includes a 60-day booking window, as well as EMH privileges, for both the check-in and checkout days,


----------



## Little Bit

I have a package reserved for August with all my FP+ already booked. I am thinking about purchasing an AP from Sams Club now to use for this trip and save the package tickets for future use. Will this affect my fastpasses that are already made?  I don’t want to lose them.


----------



## seashoreCM

hiroMYhero said:


> With any valid ticket entitlement, you have the ability to pre-book 3 FPs and add on more FPs after you use the initial 3.


If I pre-book the 3 FPs and do not use those initial 3, specifically due to no-show from not entering the park that day, then do I get to pre-book another 3 FPs in advance of the calendar day I actually use that ticket entitlement (assuming it is still valid i.e. the ticket not expired)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

seashoreCM said:


> If I pre-book the 3 FPs and do not use those initial 3, specifically due to no-show from not entering the park that day, then do I get to pre-book another 3 FPs in advance of the calendar day I actually use that ticket entitlement (assuming it is still valid i.e. the ticket not expired)?


Yes because it’s dependent upon a valid entitlement. 

Go to your FP booking window and book for that unused and still valid entitlement. Are FP CMs giving out incorrect information?


----------



## FoxC63

wuzzle02 said:


> I understand. I never suggested I was trying to get any more than 3 per day.
> My original question is as follows:
> If my 3-day trip consists of 1 Day PH, 1 DAH MK (no park ticket), and 1 MNSSHP (no park ticket), will I be able to make FP+ for all three days? Or will I have to choose just one of the DAH/MNSSHP?



I wasn't referring to you.   Glad you got your answer though


----------



## seashoreCM

If I selected a Fastpass time, is it possible to be denied because someone else selecting the same experience and time  clicked Confirm in the next screen before I did?

Or does the system allow a small amount of overbooking due to near-simultaneous selections and, if/when more guest cancellations occur, these FP slots will remedy any earlier overbooking before any are made available to other guests?


----------



## mesaboy2

seashoreCM said:


> If I selected a Fastpass time, *is it possible to be denied because someone else selecting the same experience and time  clicked Confirm in the next screen before I did?*
> 
> Or does the system allow a small amount of overbooking due to near-simultaneous selections and, if/when more guest cancellations occur, these FP slots will remedy any earlier overbooking before any are made available to other guests?



I would imagine so.  However, I’m not sure anyone here can answer with 100% confidence.


----------



## JETSDAD

seashoreCM said:


> If I selected a Fastpass time, is it possible to be denied because someone else selecting the same experience and time  clicked Confirm in the next screen before I did?
> 
> Or does the system allow a small amount of overbooking due to near-simultaneous selections and, if/when more guest cancellations occur, these FP slots will remedy any earlier overbooking before any are made available to other guests?


From my experience if you see it you can book it.  In my testing anything under 5 minutes in time to confirm your selection will go through just fine.  Beyond 5 minutes it may be lost.  2 thoughts on this are that not everyone sees the same FP's available (I've tested this with multiple devices at the same time) or that there simply will be some overlap (this is possible but I haven't been able to test that).


----------



## wdwlver

This question has probably been asked and answered before but I’ve never run across it. We have ap’s and are staying onsite (dvc) for 9 days in august. All my fastpasses are booked but I would like to go on and see what might be available same day to have an idea what to expect in august. 
When I try and check fp availability for today for example it says we’ve reached fp limit and I’d need to remove guest from party in order to see what is available. Says it won’t change their plans, so my question is if I go ahead and remove guest from party what exactly happens?  It’s not worth it at all to risk losing fastpasses or screwing up anything but wondering if anyone has ever done this and how it work. TIA


----------



## JETSDAD

wdwlver said:


> This question has probably been asked and answered before but I’ve never run across it. We have ap’s and are staying onsite (dvc) for 9 days in august. All my fastpasses are booked but I would like to go on and see what might be available same day to have an idea what to expect in august.
> When I try and check fp availability for today for example it says we’ve reached fp limit and I’d need to remove guest from party in order to see what is available. Says it won’t change their plans, so my question is if I go ahead and remove guest from party what exactly happens?  It’s not worth it at all to risk losing fastpasses or screwing up anything but wondering if anyone has ever done this and how it work. TIA



You won't be able to check for a day that you don't already have FP's made for as your limit has been reached.  If you remove everyone from the party then nobody is left for it to search for and it will go back to the date/park page.


----------



## Cinderelly911

FastPass day is Wednesday and I'm looking to confirm what rides have changed tiers at Hollywood Studios and Epcot.  I've checked back 10 pages and also checked the FAQ (but they still seem to show the same info that I remember from previous trips). Please point me in right direction!

Also what are the chances of gettings FP for party of 9 for things like FOP or Slinky? should I split us up into two groups?


----------



## OSUZorba

I am going in August with APs. I have 3 days on site and the rest off. Based on the FAQ I think this means I will only get 7 days of FPs, not 7+3 is this correct?

Also is this just for advanced FPs? Can I book day of FPs on an 8th day?  I want an illuminations FP for my arrival day, but don't want to waste one of my 7 on that and could probably pick it up day of.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cinderelly911 said:


> FastPass day is Wednesday and I'm looking to confirm what rides have changed tiers at Hollywood Studios and Epcot.  I've checked back 10 pages and also checked the FAQ (but they still seem to show the same info that I remember from previous trips). Please point me in right direction!
> 
> Also what are the chances of gettings FP for party of 9 for things like FOP or Slinky? should I split us up into two groups?


You need to read the Priorities Section in the first posts:

HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS (13 Attractions) Tiering

Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
A - Alien Swirling Saucers
A - Slinky Dog Dash
A - Toy Story Midway Mania

Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
A - Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available)_(moves to Tier 1 August 29)_
A - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror _(moves to Tier 1 August 29)_
B - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration (Separate Access)
B - Star Tours
C - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (Reserved Area)
C - Disney Junior Dance Party! (Reserved Area @ center-front section, but poor viewing)
C - Fantasmic!  (Reserved Area @ left-front section)
C - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (Separate Access)
C - Muppet*Vision 3D
C - Voyage of the Little Mermaid (Separate Access)


----------



## preemiemama

hiroMYhero said:


> You need to read the Priorities Section in the first posts:
> 
> HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS (13 Attractions) Tiering
> 
> Tier 1/Group 1 (select no more than one)
> A - Alien Swirling Saucers
> A - Slinky Dog Dash
> A - Toy Story Midway Mania
> 
> Tier 2/Group 2 (select up to three)
> A - Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available)_(moves to Tier 1 August 29)_
> A - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror _(moves to Tier 1 August 29)_
> B - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration (Separate Access)
> B - Star Tours
> C - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (Reserved Area)
> C - Disney Junior Dance Party! (Reserved Area @ center-front section, but poor viewing)
> C - Fantasmic!  (Reserved Area @ left-front section)
> C - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (Separate Access)
> C - Muppet*Vision 3D
> C - Voyage of the Little Mermaid (Separate Access)



If the trip (or the DHS day for the trip) is 8/29 or after this list would change, though.  It looks like Cinderelly911's trip could be close to that changeover date? It could make a difference in planning.


----------



## hiroMYhero

preemiemama said:


> If the trip (or the DHS day for the trip) is 8/29 or after this list would change, though.  It looks like Cinderelly911's trip could be close to that changeover date? It could make a difference in planning.


@mesaboy2 has the reflected changes in the section I posted. That’s why I posted it.


----------



## preemiemama

hiroMYhero said:


> @mesaboy2 has the reflected changes in the section I posted. That’s why I posted it.


I see it now!  
A - Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster (Single Rider also available)_*(moves to Tier 1 August 29)*_
A - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror _*(moves to Tier 1 August 29)*_
I never doubted you and @mesaboy2 had it covered, but totally skipped over the bolded part in my mind while reading it!  (It was easier to see in color in the priorities section!)


----------



## Cluelyss

JETSDAD said:


> From my experience if you see it you can book it.  In my testing anything under 5 minutes in time to confirm your selection will go through just fine.  Beyond 5 minutes it may be lost.  2 thoughts on this are that not everyone sees the same FP's available (I've tested this with multiple devices at the same time) or that there simply will be some overlap (this is possible but I haven't been able to test that).


I believe that used to be the case, but there have been recent reports (and I’ve experienced it myself) of getting an error message on the confirm screen, leading me to believe FPs may be “real time” like dining now. Reports of this started with the most recent FP system changes (in April).


----------



## Cinderelly911

Thanks @hiroMYhero ... I stopped reading after the comma (lol), I literally just scanned the headings and didn't read the bolded part.    And yes  @preemiemama - our trip is August 25 to Sept 2nd ...so we are there for Galaxy's Edge opening and the August 29th tier change.  Not planned on purpose (we usually go this week as crowds are lower) but we are wavering between being really excited about how cool it will be, then nervous about how the crowds are going to be.

So for Epcot it's only the character meet dropping to tier 2 right?

Any advice for getting fastpasses for the 9 of us?


----------



## mesaboy2

Cinderelly911 said:


> Thanks @hiroMYhero ... I stopped reading after the comma (lol), I literally just scanned the headings and didn't read the bolded part.    And yes  @preemiemama - our trip is August 25 to Sept 2nd ...so we are there for Galaxy's Edge opening and the August 29th tier change.  Not planned on purpose (we usually go this week as crowds are lower) but we are wavering between being really excited about how cool it will be, then nervous about how the crowds are going to be.
> 
> 1. So for Epcot it's only the character meet dropping to tier 2 right?
> 
> 2.  Any advice for getting fastpasses for the 9 of us?



1.  Current and accurate listings are maintained in Post #8.
2.  Some advice on that is in Post #9.


----------



## JETSDAD

Cluelyss said:


> I believe that used to be the case, but there have been recent reports (and I’ve experienced it myself) of getting an error message on the confirm screen, leading me to believe FPs may be “real time” like dining now. Reports of this started with the most recent FP system changes (in April).



There was a very short period of time where that happened to the system as a whole but they stopped it quickly and it went back to normal.  I hadn't seen reports of people having issues since then.  I am still looking at hard to get FP's day of and letting them sit before confirming.  FOP or SDD for a short time out will not last for a few minutes but it still confirms when I let it sit.  During that short period of time if you had one of those FP's and waited more than a second or two then you usually lost them (even under a second you would probably lose the FP which made it very tough).


----------



## Cluelyss

JETSDAD said:


> There was a very short period of time where that happened to the system as a whole but they stopped it quickly and it went back to normal.  I hadn't seen reports of people having issues since then.  I am still looking at hard to get FP's day of and letting them sit before confirming.  FOP or SDD for a short time out will not last for a few minutes but it still confirms when I let it sit.  During that short period of time if you had one of those FP's and waited more than a second or two then you usually lost them (even under a second you would probably lose the FP which made it very tough).


Good to know it’s back to “normal” now....I don’t have any FPs booked currently so haven’t checked in a while! Thanks for the update!


----------



## M likes the mouse

I have a question regarding split stays. Our trip is scheduled for 14 days in 3 hotels. 2 nights at CBR, 5 at AOA and then 7 at BC. The thing is we are not sure that my husband will have the time off for the 2 first nights. If I book my FP 60 days from the first 2 night, but we end up having to cancel that reservation, will we loose the FP for the remainder of the stay at AOA and BC? Our 60 days window opens this week and I'm wondering what to do. Thanks


----------



## mom2twins10

So I have read the first post but I have a question about split stays. I have two back to back stays booked. One for 10/17-10/21 at CSR and one from 10/21-10/16 at WL. According to the sticky I should be able to book all my FPs on 8/18. I'm just wondering if this is accurate because when I booked my dining reservations I had to wait and it was split into two bookings, each dependent on the stay date. I've never had this happen before and I'm debating on whether or not I should book a room through Disney for the whole stay and then cancel it to make sure I can book all my FPs on 8/18. CSR stay is booked through a discount travel agent and WL is booked through a different discount travel agent. Could this be why I had the issue with my ADRs? Does anyone have any experience with this and FPs? Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

M likes the mouse said:


> f I book my FP 60 days from the first 2 night, but we end up having to cancel that reservation, will we loose the FP for the remainder of the stay at AOA and BC?


No. If you Cancel CBR, Cancel the corresponding FPs to open them up for others.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mom2twins10 said:


> I'm just wondering if this is accurate


It is. Everything in the first posts of this thread is correct and confirmed. @mesaboy2 keeps the info in this thread current.

Dining has nothing to do with the FP system and Dining runs without recognizing multiple onsite reservations. That’s why Dining is its own forum.


----------



## mesaboy2

hiroMYhero said:


> It is. Everything in the first posts of this thread is correct and confirmed. @mesaboy2 keeps the info in this thread current.



I think he’s a hack.  Give a monkey a keyboard for long enough and he’ll eventually write Shakespeare.


----------



## Louie7080

Couple of questions:
1.  3 people in my party.  2 people in my party have fastpasses but I do not.  This question is for making same day fastpasses.   Is it possible to make a party combining the 2 who have and want to modify a fastpass and also include the 3rd who doesn't have a fastpass?   For example if 2 people have their 3rd fastpass for 11 am but see that same attraction come available before 11 am for 3 people later that same day like at 1 pm, could all 3 nab it together (2 modifiying from 11 to 1) or would the 2 have to modify separately from the one that doesn't have a fastpass?  I hope I am explaining this well.
2.  Can 2 different people be on the same MDX account at the same time be trying to modify and make fast passes?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Louie7080 said:


> would the 2 have to modify separately from the one that doesn't have a fastpass?


Yes. Modify then Add Guest to include Guest#3. 
Why don’t you try to Add Guest to each FP - do you not have tickets now?


Louie7080 said:


> 2. Can 2 different people be on the same MDX account at the same time be trying to modify and make fast passes?


Yes if they know what they are doing.


----------



## Louie7080

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Modify then Add Guest to include Guest#3.
> Why don’t you try to Add Guest to each FP - do you not have tickets now?
> 
> Yes if they know what they are doing.


Thank you, I'll try that out.   I did try to go in and add myself but our trip is next week over the 4th and I couldn't find any morning fastpasses that they have to add myself to or anything just a bit later for all of us to nab.  They have many of the hardest to get fastpasses.  I've heard/read there is a FP drop in HS at 930 so was thinking that if Slinky dog drops or any of the other fastpasses the 2 have then, I could get a FP for all off us through modifying theirs and adding me somehow.  

If I can't get on any the rides with a fastpass with them, that is ok.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Louie7080 said:


> Thank you, I'll try that out.   I did try to go in and add myself but our trip is next week over the 4th and I couldn't find any morning fastpasses that they have to add myself to or anything just a bit later for all of us to nab.  They have many of the hardest to get fastpasses.  I've heard/read there is a FP drop in HS at 930 so was thinking that if Slinky dog drops or any of the other fastpasses the 2 have then, I could get a FP for all off us through modifying theirs and adding me somehow.
> 
> If I can't get on any the rides with a fastpass with them, that is ok.


If you find a drop, just book for yourself with a FP window that overlaps their window.

Don’t Cancel any of theirs to ‘maybe’ pickup the FP for 3 people. Only search for yourself, grab a FP for that ride and then continually Modify and Confirm over and over to adjust the timing of your own FP.


----------



## erider

We are going for almost 3 weeks in October. We have the first 7 nights onsite, then 8 nights offsite and then 6 nights onsite again. We have an annual pass. So if I understand it correctly we can book fastpasses for all onsite days 60 days out? And if I only book fastpasses for 5 days in our last onsite week, I can book the remaining 2 days of fastpasses for the offsite stay on a rolling basis towards the end of our first week onsite?


----------



## M likes the mouse

hiroMYhero said:


> No. If you Cancel CBR, Cancel the corresponding FPs to open them up for others.


Thank you very much!


----------



## hiroMYhero

erider said:


> we can book fastpasses for all onsite days 60 days out?


No. You’ll have 2 separate FP booking windows because of your gap between the 2 onsite stays.



erider said:


> And if I only book fastpasses for 5 days in our last onsite week, I can book the remaining 2 days of fastpasses for the offsite stay on a rolling basis towards the end of our first week onsite?


Yes if booking FP days keeps you at the max of 7 pre-booked days.


----------



## erider

hiroMYhero said:


> No. You’ll have 2 separate FP booking windows because of your gap between the 2 onsite stays.


Thanks, I am aware of the separate booking windows, but for each of those booking windows I can reserve the fastpasses 60 days out then for that respective window. I hope this works because I can remember there was a glitch a while back which confused MDE with multiple trips in a short time, so that in some cases people couldn't reserve fastpasses for their second booking window until their first trip was completed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

erider said:


> Thanks, I am aware of the separate booking windows, but for each of those booking windows I can reserve the fastpasses 60 days out then for that respective window. I hope this works because I can remember there was a glitch a while back which confused MDE with multiple trips in a short time, so that in some cases people couldn't reserve fastpasses for their second booking window until their first trip was completed.


That’s been fixed and hopefully for Stay#2 the system won’t be glitching that day.


----------



## disney4us2002

Lost and overwhelmed.  Staying on points at BWV in October.  FP+ window opens on 8/16.  Does that mean that RnRC and ToT will still be in Tier 2 when I book in Aug for Oct or will the system know they are Tier 1 when I'm traveling?  Does that make sense?  

What strategy should I use?  Book FPs for each day in reverse order?  Does it matter?  Pick my top for each park?  I don't know where to begin.


----------



## hiroMYhero

disney4us2002 said:


> will the system know they are Tier 1 when I'm traveling? Does that make sense?


Yes the system will know exactly what’s available and the specific Tiering for your October trip. That’s why the August 29th date was announced.


----------



## js

Hi. We will be in MGM on September 11 for an EMH from 6:00 am - 9:00 am.  At my 60 day mark, July 6, would I be able to make a FP for ToT at 9:00 am and a Tier 1 and Tier 2 FP for Epcot or can I only make the Epcot FPs once I use the 9 am MGM FP.  If I can only make the Epcot FP day of, then I will just make all my FPs for the evening at Epcot.

Thank you for this thread, it is very helpful.


----------



## hiroMYhero

js said:


> can I only make the Epcot FPs once I use the 9 am MGM FP.


Yes; so, just plan on booking for Epcot when your window opens.

Park hopping tips are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky


----------



## js

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; so, just plan on booking for Epcot when your window opens.
> 
> Park hopping tips are in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky



Thank you for your help and quick response. I'm at work and putting together my plans. I will just do the FPs for Epcot for that day and go to the hopping tips, wasn't aware of that sticky either.  Thank you so much!


----------



## babydoll65

I'm assuming you can still book just one advanced fp in one park (leaving the other two open) then after using that one, you can book the other two in a different park.


----------



## mesaboy2

babydoll65 said:


> I'm assuming you can still book just one advanced fp in one park (leaving the other two open) then after using that one, you can book the other two in a different park.



Yes.


----------



## MarkinNM

Why can I not get a 3rd FP for Epcot, I have a AM test track and 11 Mission space.......This system sucks, I already dont like it.............guess we will be standing in lines.............also just how long does the FP line take to get through to the ride??


----------



## hiroMYhero

MarkinNM said:


> Why can I not get a 3rd FP for Epcot, I have a AM test track and 11 Mission space.......This system sucks, I already dont like it.............guess we will be standing in lines.............also just how long does the FP line take to get through to the ride??


What FP options are showing for you? You should be able to book an available Tier 2 FP. You already have a Tier 1 -Test Track.

FP should get you to the ride in 15 minutes or less.


----------



## MarkinNM

hiroMYhero said:


> What FP options are showing for you? You should be able to book an available Tier 2 FP. You already have a Tier 1 -Test Track.
> 
> FP should get you to the ride in 15 minutes or less.



When I go look it says....

*Select a FastPass+ Experience    *

 Please select one of the following:

  You already chose an experience from this list.
~~~~~~~

I am so confused.........TT is the 11am one......


----------



## mesaboy2

MarkinNM said:


> When I go look it says....
> 
> *Select a FastPass+ Experience    *
> 
> Please select one of the following:
> 
> You already chose an experience from this list.
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> I am so confused.........TT is the 11am one......



Epcot employs a tiering system, you cannot pick any 3 and are limited to no more than one from the Tier 1 group.  What FP are you attempting to get?

You may find Post #8 on the first page of this thread helpful, which explains exactly how it works.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MarkinNM said:


> ..TT is the 11am one......


That’s the only Tier 1 you can pre-book. Keep scrolling to see all the available Tier 2 attractions. 

Also refer to Post#8 that @mesaboy2 suggested.


----------



## MarkinNM

hiroMYhero said:


> That’s the only Tier 1 you can pre-book. Keep scrolling to see all the available Tier 2 attractions.
> 
> Also refer to Post#8 that @mesaboy2 suggested.



Ahhh got it now......so after using the FP+ then one is allowed to book one more correct? I guess I was surprized on the available "rides" in Epcot, we usually and up spending most our time in the world showcase.....


----------



## hiroMYhero

MarkinNM said:


> Ahhh got it now......so after using the FP+ then one is allowed to book one more correct? I guess I was surprized on the available "rides" in Epcot, we usually and up spending most our time in the world showcase.....


As soon as you enter the FP line for FP#3, search for another Tier 1 FP.


----------



## babydoll65

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.


Thank you. You have no idea how many times I've tried to explain this in other groups. My fp day is next Wed and I'm really not a fan of Hollywood studios. I only want to try for either slinky or Tot, do a couple of shows (standby) then go to Epcot for the rest of the day. My plan was to get my other two fps (day of) after I tap into that one advanced fp at Hs.


----------



## mesaboy2

babydoll65 said:


> Thank you. You have no idea how many times I've tried to explain this in other groups. My fp day is next Wed and I'm really not a fan of Hollywood studios. I only want to try for either slinky or Tot, do a couple of shows (standby) then go to Epcot for the rest of the day. My plan was to get my other two fps (day of) after I tap into that one advanced fp at Hs.



Excerpted from Post #4 of the FP FAQ Addendum:


Cluelyss said:


> *When*_*2 or less FP+ are booked for Park #1:*
> Additionally, the new changes allow you to book fewer than three FP+ and once you scan the first FP+ (from within the first park), you can at that point make FP+ selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP+ remaining in the first park.
> 
> This can be especially helpful for Tiered parks – if for example you wish to hit Epcot at rope drop, use only a Tier 1 FP+ and then still have 2 more FP+ for another park later in the day.
> 
> Additionally, there is no restriction on Tier requirements BETWEEN PARKS during one day. So if you use a Tier 1 at Epcot you can then book a second Tier 1 at HS immediately upon scanning – Also, you can even book your remaining two FP+ at two different parks if you would like!
> 
> NOTE: Splitting FP+ between parks or booking for another park can NOT be done until the same day, AFTER you have already scanned your card/MB at the first FP+ Mickey head to “prove” to the system that you’re in a park.
> 
> You cannot book for 2 different parks in advance or even on the same day until you have scanned your first FP+ (not just gotten into the park).


----------



## Emsymommy

Can somebody clarify this for me please? If I cancel my resort reservation , will I automatically loose my fastpasses or can I rebook another stay and keep them ?


----------



## cindyfan

I've been doing AP and FP+ since pretty much the first day they started FP+.   Always stay onsite so always have the 60 day window.
However, this is my first time having 2 trips within less than 60 days of each other..... so I looked at this thread and see this.....


mesaboy2 said:


> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater. *Multiple trips within a short period can confuse MDX and result in unpredictable FP Booking behavior.*


Can someone explain?  
Will I be able to book FP+ for the first trip then just 5 weeks later book FP+ for the second?  (side note, first trip is solo and second is with DD who will not have a AP, just a hopper)  My 60 window for the second trip will be before my first trip begins.   It is more important to be able to book for the second trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

Emsymommy said:


> Can somebody clarify this for me please? If I cancel my resort reservation , will I automatically loose my fastpasses or can I rebook another stay and keep them ?


Yes, you will lose your FPs if you cancel your stay. If you book a new stay first, however, then cancel the original stay, the FPs will remain in place (assuming the stays are for the same days).


----------



## Cluelyss

cindyfan said:


> I've been doing AP and FP+ since pretty much the first day they started FP+.   Always stay onsite so always have the 60 day window.
> However, this is my first time having 2 trips within less than 60 days of each other..... so I looked at this thread and see this.....
> 
> Can someone explain?
> Will I be able to book FP+ for the first trip then just 5 weeks later book FP+ for the second?  (side note, first trip is solo and second is with DD who will not have a AP, just a hopper)  My 60 window for the second trip will be before my first trip begins.   It is more important to be able to book for the second trip.


Assuming both of your stays are onsite, you should not be impacted by the 7 day rule. I say “should” as the system does not always cooperate and a call to IT may be required. But you are absolutely permitted to book FPs for multiple onsite stays without timing restrictions.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Emsymommy said:


> Can somebody clarify this for me please? If I cancel my resort reservation , will I automatically loose my fastpasses or can I rebook another stay and keep them ?


If you Cancel your onsite stay less than 30 days prior to your original check-in date, you won’t lose your FPs. 

If you’re planning to rebook an onsite stay anyway, book it before or immediately after you cancel your unwanted reservation.


----------



## Emsymommy

Thank you both so much


----------



## Brent F

I have two reservations currently. The first reservation is a campsite Wed-Sun (Feb 12-16), the second at AKL, Sun-Sat (Feb 16-22). 

We will not know until the 45 day mark, give or take, if we can make the 12-16th reservation due to kids sports schedules. If I make FP+ reservations for the whole stay at 60+10 days from Feb 12, then have to cancel that stay if my kids do well in tournaments, will I lose FP's for the whole stay, or just for the days I am no longer staying on property?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Brent F said:


> will I lose FP's for the whole stay, or just for the days I am no longer staying on property?


Only for Stay#1, maybe.

If you do cancel your Stay#1, Cancel your corresponding FPs to open the slots for others to book.


----------



## Brent F

Absolutely will cancel FP's if not going to make it.


----------



## mousefan73

I have two separate reservations for the same period. One via an agent group booking and one I did online myself. I need to cancell one. I just made FPs.. so if I cancel one of these reservations will that mess my FPs up. Are these FPs linked to one reservation and which one? Or should I just hold both until the 30 day mark?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mousefan73 said:


> Are these FPs linked to one reservation and which one?


No. Both reservations opened your FP booking window. You should cancel one reservation.


----------



## Aliciahere

Forgive my ignorance, I’m about 70 days out from my onsite room reservation. On MDE for FP+ I can only currently make reservations for the next 30 days. Once I hit 60 days prior to my room reservation, will it open up those days?


----------



## NJlauren

mesaboy2 said:


> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater. Multiple trips within a short period can confuse MDX and result in unpredictable FP Booking behavior.



Has anyone had recent experience here?

I have a trip with 7 days of FP booked and then a trip 61 days later.

I’m wondering if I am going to be able to book the later trip 1 days at a time, or not at all.  Or if it’s just better to wait till my whole first trip is done.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aliciahere said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I’m about 70 days out from my onsite room reservation. On MDE for FP+ I can only currently make reservations for the next 30 days. Once I hit 60 days prior to my room reservation, will it open up those days?


Yes. That’s how the system works - 60-day window only opens for the exact dates of the onsite stay. It’s explained in the booking post of this thread.


----------



## suzimar57

Confused here...

(It's been over 10 years since we've been at WDW & things have changed)

We plan to make one night res at All Star resort, then switch to 4 nights at Swan (tix for 4N starting at Swan)

Does that mean I can get 60+ FP using the AS res for entire 5 nights (or for only 1 night, not those 4 nights at Swan?)

Also, how does it work with  ADRs? Same thing, only for  that 1 night at AS, or additional 4 nights (that we'll be at Swan)?


----------



## hiroMYhero

suzimar57 said:


> Confused here...
> 
> (It's been over 10 years since we've been at WDW & things have changed)
> 
> We plan to make one night res at All Star resort, then switch to 4 nights at Swan (tix for 4N starting at Swan)
> 
> Does that mean I can get 60+ FP using the AS res for entire 5 nights (or for only 1 night, not those 4 nights at Swan?)
> 
> Also, how does it work with  ADRs? Same thing, only for  that 1 night at AS, or additional 4 nights (that we'll be at Swan)?


You have a Split Stay.

See the Split Stay section of this thread - Post#4.

Your window opens to book FPs for all your park days.


----------



## DisBuckMan

hiroMYhero said:


> You have a Split Stay.
> 
> See the Split Stay section of this thread - Post#4.
> 
> Your window opens to book FPs for all your park days.


Interesting...did not realize the split stay for non-Disney resorts (that offer 60 day FP's) also "bridged". Figured that benefit was only for Disney owned resorts.


----------



## suzimar57

Thank you for your responses - I also didn't think the Swan was included to cover all 4 nights (of my split stay)


----------



## mesaboy2

DisBuckMan said:


> Interesting...did not realize the split stay for non-Disney resorts (that offer 60 day FP's) also "bridged". Figured that benefit was only for Disney owned resorts.





suzimar57 said:


> Thank you for your responses - I also didn't think the Swan was included to cover all 4 nights (of my split stay)



The Swan is one of the resorts listed in the “onsite guests” portion in the Booking Windows post.


----------



## drujaz

My family and I are planning a WDW trip in January (traveling from California).  I am looking to buy an AP online for the discount/photopass benefits.  I am reading that those are still just certificates and that I will need to go to guest service to activate them?  If so, does that mean that I cannot make FP+ reservations until the AP is activated after I reach the parks?


----------



## mesaboy2

drujaz said:


> My family and I are planning a WDW trip in January (traveling from California).  I am looking to buy an AP online for the discount/photopass benefits.  I am reading that those are still just certificates and that I will need to go to guest service to activate them?  If so, *does that mean that I cannot make FP+ reservations until the AP is activated after I reach the parks?*



No.  Excerpted from Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> *A guest must have valid ticket media linked to their name on this account.* In most situations, *ticket vouchers (including those for Annual Passes) can be linked* as well as *tickets from third-party resellers such as Undercover Tourist*.


----------



## js

If I have a stay beginning September 4, why is my FP day July 6? Shouldnt it be July 4, tomorrow or is it exactly 60 days? 

Thank you.


----------



## hiroMYhero

js said:


> is it exactly 60 days?


Yes.


----------



## js

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.



Thank you!


----------



## always

I'm traveling with coworkers for a conference. I have an AP; they will have 2 after 5 tickets and then I will purchase the Bring a Friend ticket for them on the day we have no meetings.  What will happen to any FP they make for the last day if/when they use the 2 after 5 tickets first?  Will they disappear or can we get them back when they link the bring a friend ticket?  One of our after 5 days will be eating/drinking in Epcot, no fastpasses that day but it will use the entitlement.


----------



## hiroMYhero

always said:


> What will happen to any FP they make for the last day


Those FPs will remain for about 1.5 days before they are swept.

If your last full day is immediately after your short conference day, you should be fine.


----------



## pepperderr

My question is, say 3  of us went to WDW and we all used up our 3 FP for the day.  I would look on MDE app to find FP times available for other rides we want to use a FP on.  So say a ride time pops up at 4:30, does that mean all 3 of us can get that FP for 4:30?  Is that 4:30 time slot just for one FP or are there enough FP available for all 3 of us?  How do I know?


----------



## mesaboy2

pepperderr said:


> My question is, say 3  of us went to WDW and we all used up our 3 FP for the day.  I would look on MDE app to find FP times available for other rides we want to use a FP on.  So say a ride time pops up at 4:30, does that mean all 3 of us can get that FP for 4:30?  Is that 4:30 time slot just for one FP or are there enough FP available for all 3 of us?  How do I know?



As part of the FP selection process, you specify the members of your party before the system returns available times based on that party size.


----------



## pepperderr

mesaboy2 said:


> As part of the FP selection process, you specify the members of your party before the system returns available times based on that party size.


Thanks.  I didn't remember reading about that and I saw a message about swapping magic bands to use FP so I wasn't sure!


----------



## js

Hi

I currently have below:

9:30 am – 10:30 am     Spaceship Earth
10:40 am – 11:40 am   Frozen
11:40 am – 12:40 pm  The Land

If I do not make it back to The Land for 11:40 am - 12:40 pm, and I cancel at 11:40 am, can I then make another FP for Tier 1? Wondering if I can do Soarin FP same day?
We will have been in Epcot a few different days so I'm just trying to figure out if we can do Soarin closer to dinner.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Tege

Hi all!  Usually when we go to WDW we totally submerge ourselves and have park tickets for each day. This time we decided to hit Universal and Legoland as well. We are only spending 3 days at the WDW parks but we are going to stay on site for 7. So we are checking into POP on Oct 6. I think we are going to go to spend the 8th, 9th and 10th at WDW. When would I be able to start booking FP?  I know I can only book 3 days cause that’s the length of our tickets but would our 60 days out be from the start of our stay or the first park day. 

TIA!


----------



## hiroMYhero

js said:


> If I do not make it back to The Land for 11:40 am - 12:40 pm, and I cancel at 11:40 am, can I then make another FP for Tier 1?


No. You have to use or expire 1 Tier 1 PLUS 2 Tier 2s before booking another Tier 1.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tege said:


> Hi all!  Usually when we go to WDW we totally submerge ourselves and have park tickets for each day. This time we decided to hit Universal and Legoland as well. We are only spending 3 days at the WDW parks but we are going to stay on site for 7. So we are checking into POP on Oct 6. I think we are going to go to spend the 8th, 9th and 10th at WDW. When would I be able to start booking FP?  I know I can only book 3 days cause that’s the length of our tickets but would our 60 days out be from the start of our stay or the first park day.
> 
> TIA!


From Post#2:
Onsite Guests - 60 Days Before Check-in Date


----------



## js

hiroMYhero said:


> No. You have to use or expire 1 Tier 1 PLUS 2 Tier 2s before booking another Tier 1.



Yes, thank you. Below is my information:
9:30 am – 10:30 am     Spaceship Earth
10:40 am – 11:40 am   Frozen
11:40 am – 12:40 pm  The Land 

So, what I want to do is use 9:30 am FP, use 10:40 am FP and then when 11:40 am comes, I can cancel my third FP and book Tier 1 if I'm able, is that correct?


----------



## JETSDAD

js said:


> Yes, thank you. Below is my information:
> 9:30 am – 10:30 am     Spaceship Earth
> 10:40 am – 11:40 am   Frozen
> 11:40 am – 12:40 pm  The Land
> 
> So, what I want to do is use 9:30 am FP, use 10:40 am FP and then when 11:40 am comes, I can cancel my third FP and book Tier 1 if I'm able, is that correct?


No, the last FP needs to be used or expire.  It expires after the hour window and a grace period.  Even then it might not fall off so you'd be better using it or at least tapping it. 

ETA: Cancelling never counts as being used or expiring so don't do that.


----------



## js

JETSDAD said:


> No, the last FP needs to be used or expire.  It expires after the hour window and a grace period.  Even then it might not fall off so you'd be better using it or at least tapping it.
> 
> ETA: Cancelling never counts as being used or expiring so don't do that.



Oh, thank you. That is where I had the disconnect.
So, at 12:40 pm, the FP is expired.  I will not cancel it.
After 12:40 pm (and the 15-20 minute grace period), I can then book (hopefully) another FP, Tier 1 for anytime after 12:40 pm/grace period.  Do I have it correct now?  Thanks so much!


----------



## JETSDAD

js said:


> Oh, thank you. That is where I had the disconnect.
> So, at 12:40 pm, the FP is expired.  I will not cancel it.
> After 12:40 pm (and the 15-20 minute grace period), I can then book (hopefully) another FP, Tier 1 for anytime after 12:40 pm/grace period.  Do I have it correct now?  Thanks so much!


Yes...hopefully.


----------



## js

JETSDAD said:


> Yes...hopefully.



Thank you so much! I would have canceled my last FP at the beginning of the start time and would have had no idea what I was doing wrong! Thanks so much! I'll let it time out and then see what I can do from there.

Thank you again.


----------



## evlaina

Sorry if this has been asked in the last 322 pages! If regular park hours in September are 8am openings (plus 7am EMH), can I make my FP starting at 8am? Or are FP only available beginning at 9am every day?


----------



## mesaboy2

evlaina said:


> Sorry if this has been asked in the last 322 pages! If regular park hours in September are 8am openings (plus 7am EMH), can I make my FP starting at 8am? Or are FP only available beginning at 9am every day?



FPs are available during regular park hours, no matter when those hours are.  It’s addressed somewhere on the first page, as are the majority of FP FAQs.  Usually no need to read beyond that.


----------



## HausofDisney

I’m not going to lie, my mind is blown. This will be my 4th time going to Magic Kingdom and I’m just now realizing that I can use more than 3 FastPasses during my day at Magic Kingdom. I always thought you could only use the 3 FastPasses and then that was it. Wow, so much time wasted. I wish I would have realized this before now. Is this only Magic Kingdom or can you get additional FastPass at the other parks as well? 

From what I’m understanding now, once you redeem the initial set of FastPass+ selections, you can make another FastPass+ selection for the same day at a kiosk or using your mobile phone. After you redeem that additional FastPass+ pick, you can also make more selections (but only one at a time). I hope I’m understanding this correctly. 
Also that late morning to mid afternoon is the best time to make FastPass+ selections. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

HausofDisney said:


> I’m not going to lie, my mind is blown. This will be my 4th time going to Magic Kingdom and I’m just now realizing that I can use more than 3 FastPasses during my day at Magic Kingdom. I always thought you could only use the 3 FastPasses and then that was it. Wow, so much time wasted. I wish I would have realized this before now. Is this only Magic Kingdom or *can you get additional FastPass at the other parks as well?*
> 
> From what I’m understanding now, once you redeem the initial set of FastPass+ selections, you can make another FastPass+ selection for the same day at a kiosk or using your mobile phone. After you redeem that additional FastPass+ pick, you can also make more selections (but only one at a time). I hope I’m understanding this correctly.
> Also that late morning to mid afternoon is the best time to make FastPass+ selections. Thanks!



All parks and all covered on the first page and yes, you got it.


----------



## rs4600

Will the system allow me to book a fast pass that overlaps with a dining reservation?


----------



## hiroMYhero

rs4600 said:


> Will the system allow me to book a fast pass that overlaps with a dining reservation?


Yes


----------



## ginny65

I thought I saw where the FP Tier will change for DHS.  1) Has that already happened?  2) Also, what are the chances of getting DHS FPs today for Saturday, August 24 in the late afternoon evening? We like riding RnR, ToT, Star Tours, and haven't seen Toy Story Land yet, so anything there.  We weren't going to go to DHS this trip, but I heard an Aerosmith song this morning on the way to work and now I really want to ride RnR!!


----------



## Gentry2004

hiroMYhero said:


> *If you Cancel your onsite stay less than 30 days prior to your original check-in date, you won’t lose your FPs.*
> 
> If you’re planning to rebook an onsite stay anyway, book it before or immediately after you cancel your unwanted reservation.



Is the bold still true? I know it was, but I thought it was part of the change a few months back.


----------



## ginny65

Gentry2004 said:


> Is the bold still true? I know it was, but I thought it was part of the change a few months back.


I think it was all just that -- talk.  I believe your FPs are safe if you cancel in less than 30 days, but I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mesaboy2

ginny65 said:


> *I thought I saw where the FP Tier will change for DHS.  1) Has that already happened?*  2) Also, what are the chances of getting DHS FPs today for Saturday, August 24 in the late afternoon evening? We like riding RnR, ToT, Star Tours, and haven't seen Toy Story Land yet, so anything there.  We weren't going to go to DHS this trip, but I heard an Aerosmith song this morning on the way to work and now I really want to ride RnR!!



Detailed in Post #8.


----------



## PeterPanFan123

Hi all. We are traveling with my parents to WDW and I have them linked as Friends and Family in MDE. I will be doing FPs for the whole group. Usually we are together for the entire trip and have the exact same park tickets (i.e. 4-day, 5-day, etc) so FPs are quick and easy to choose for all. This trip, my parents will be with us only the first 1/2 of our trip. We have 6-day park tickets, and my parents have 3-day park tickets. 

(1) Is there anything that will cause a hiccup when I go to book our FPs because of the mismatch in park ticket days, i.e. we're 6-day and they are 3-day?
(2) When I go to book FPs for all of us, I plan to start with higher priority FPs, which happen to fall toward the _end_ of the trip when my parents _won't_ be with us. How do I carve out certain FPs for just us vs. FPs for the entire group?

I hope these questions make sense. Basically, I don't want to be caught in a learning curve at 7am when I'm trying to book FPs.

Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

PeterPanFan123 said:


> (1) Is there anything that will cause a hiccup when I go to book our FPs because of the mismatch in park ticket days, i.e. we're 6-day and they are 3-day?


No.



PeterPanFan123 said:


> (2) When I go to book FPs for all of us, I plan to start with higher priority FPs, which happen to fall toward the _end_ of the trip when my parents _won't_ be with us. How do I carve out certain FPs for just us vs. FPs for the entire group?


You pick and choose people, the date, and FPs.


----------



## PeterPanFan123

hiroMYhero said:


> No.
> 
> 
> You pick and choose people, the date, and FPs.



Perfect, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## blakefamily

Making sure I am understanding this correctly..... We will be staying offsite for a week and then checking in 9/28 -10/1 at SSR.  My family has AP's and our friends have 4 day magic tickets.  I have them linked on our family friends so I can make their FP selections with ours.    I show that I will be able to book FP 60 days out from 9/28 which is 7/30.   I believe I will also be able to book backwards dates also ?  So on 7/30 I can book for the onsite days and the days that lead up to it ??   Wanting to be sure I understand correctly.   We are thinking Sunday 9/29 and Monday 9/30 will be our AK and HS days.  Which will be determined 1st by is we are lucky enough to get FOP on either of those days.    The only other limit I am aware of is that their 4 day magic tickets have to be used within 7 days of the first day. ??   Thanks for your help    68 days until we head to our Happy Place


----------



## Gentry2004

blakefamily said:


> Making sure I am understanding this correctly..... We will be staying offsite for a week and then checking in 9/28 -10/1 at SSR.  My family has AP's and our friends have 4 day magic tickets.  I have them linked on our family friends so I can make their FP selections with ours.    I show that I will be able to book FP 60 days out from 9/28 which is 7/30.   I believe I will also be able to book backwards dates also ?  So on 7/30 I can book for the onsite days and the days that lead up to it ??   Wanting to be sure I understand correctly.   We are thinking Sunday 9/29 and Monday 9/30 will be our AK and HS days.  Which will be determined 1st by is we are lucky enough to get FOP on either of those days.    The only other limit I am aware of is that their 4 day magic tickets have to be used within 7 days of the first day. ??   Thanks for your help    68 days until we head to our Happy Place



I don’t think you can book backwards anymore. I think they got rid of that when they fixed the rolling 60. Your offsite days must be booked at 30 days out. And AP’s are capped at 7 days of FP+ total, including your onsite days, unless you have more than 7 onsite days.

Someone can correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## blakefamily

Gentry2004 said:


> I don’t think you can book backwards anymore. I think they got rid of that when they fixed the rolling 60. Your offsite days must be booked at 30 days out. And AP’s are capped at 7 days of FP+ total, including your onsite days, unless you have more than 7 onsite days.
> 
> Someone can correct me if I’m wrong.


Thanks for the help.  When we stayed late February we were able to book the backwards dates for our group, but if its been fixed, then oh well.


----------



## Gentry2004

blakefamily said:


> Thanks for the help.  When we stayed late February we were able to book the backwards dates for our group, but if its been fixed, then oh well.



Well if it works, report back because that would be interesting to know!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Gentry2004 said:


> Well if it works, report back because that would be interesting to know!


To not confuse those who have onsite stays, the FP booking window only opens for check-in through checkout dates of the onsite stay. 

It’s a well-defined Booking window and is explained in the Booking section of this FAQ.


----------



## Gentry2004

hiroMYhero said:


> To not confuse those who have onsite stays, the FP booking window only opens for check-in through checkout dates of the onsite stay.
> 
> It’s a well-defined Booking window and is explained in the Booking section of this FAQ.



I couldn’t remember the date of the change. I’m guessing it was after Blakefamily went in Feb.


----------



## Cluelyss

ginny65 said:


> I thought I saw where the FP Tier will change for DHS.  1) Has that already happened?  2) Also, what are the chances of getting DHS FPs today for Saturday, August 24 in the late afternoon evening? We like riding RnR, ToT, Star Tours, and haven't seen Toy Story Land yet, so anything there.  We weren't going to go to DHS this trip, but I heard an Aerosmith song this morning on the way to work and now I really want to ride RnR!!


HS changes begin on 8/29 (for FPs booked ON that day, and beyond)


----------



## kjetjl

My husband and I and our 8 kids plus a new daughter in law will be arriving on different days  Dec. 2019.
Dec. 12         (4 ppl arriving     Disney resort +  ticket package) 
Dec. 14         (2 ppl arriving     DVC + undercovertourist ticket)
Dec. 15         (4 ppl arriving     Disney resort +  ticket package)
Dec. 16         ( 1 person arriving     Disney resort+  ticket package)

The first 60+ fast pass day opens Oct. 13.  
Will we be able to make fp reservtions for ALL of us on Oct. 13 or 
do we have to wait to add people as each of  60 day fp reservation opens?  

Thank you!


----------



## jberndt10

So they changed all the tiers at DHS, so could only get one FP. I can get another right after we use it, correct? It seems like there’s lots of availability for the oldies but goodies, not sure why they felt the need to do this?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jberndt10 said:


> I can get another right after we use it, correct?


If remaining in the same park, no - you have 2 Tier2s you’ll need to use or allow each to expire.

Only then can you look for another Tier1.

See the FP FAQ Addendum for steps on booking additional Tier1s.


----------



## mesaboy2

jberndt10 said:


> So they changed all the tiers at DHS, *so could only get one FP. I can get another right after we use it, correct?* It seems like there’s lots of availability for the oldies but goodies, not sure why they felt the need to do this?



From Post #8:


mesaboy2 said:


> A second Group 1 attraction in the same park can be scheduled only as a 4th FP or beyond. In other words, scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day in a tiered park is *not* a shortcut to getting a second Group 1 FP in the same park faster.


----------



## kpd6901

jberndt10 said:


> So they changed all the tiers at DHS, so could only get one FP. I can get another right after we use it, correct? It seems like there’s lots of availability for the oldies but goodies, not sure why they felt the need to do this?


Suggestion would be to book some tier 2 FPs as early in the day as possible, even if you do not use them. That way, they can expire early and get you on your 4th FP as early as possible.


----------



## ginny65

I asked this before, but if we change plans and add a day to our trip, is it too late to get good FPs for DHS for Saturday, August 24?  I don't want to pay for another day if all the food FPs are gone (i.e. Slinky Dog, ToT, RnRc)


----------



## mesaboy2

ginny65 said:


> I asked this before, but if we change plans and add a day to our trip, *is it too late to get good FPs for DHS for Saturday, August 24?*  I don't want to pay for another day if all the food FPs are gone (i.e. Slinky Dog, ToT, RnRc)





mesaboy2 said:


> *Availability*
> 
> *The vast majority of the 64 FP attractions at WDW have FPs available as late as day-of.*
> 
> Guests participating in the FP+ Pilot Program, who have access to FPs at 90 days in advance, can assume wide availability for all attractions.
> 
> - *Attractions listed here are the most difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect limited availability even at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests are unlikely to get much availability (if at all) at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance may require frequent monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are most unlikely, but possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom)
> Frozen Ever After (Epcot)
> Slinky Dog Dash (Hollywood Studios)
> Avatar Flight Of Passage (Animal Kingdom)
> - *Attractions listed here can be difficult to get.*  Onsite guests can expect good availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect limited availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance will likely require regular monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website.  Same-day FPs are possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Magic Kingdom)
> Peter Pan's Flight (Magic Kingdom)
> Space Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> Splash Mountain (Magic Kingdom)
> IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Epcot)
> Soarin' (Epcot)
> Test Track (Epcot)
> Toy Story Mania (Hollywood Studios)
> Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios)
> Navi River Journey (Animal Kingdom)
> Rivers of Light (Animal Kingdom)
> - *All other attractions are relatively easy to get.*  Onsite guests can expect wide availability at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests can expect good availability at 30 days.  Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days is likely, but availability may be limited.  Same-day FPs are likely, but may require frequent monitoring via MDX.
> 
> - Success at getting FPs depends primarily on two factors:  the size of the group and how often one is willing to “refresh” the available FP list for that attraction.  *Constant refreshing, patience, and persistence can result in getting even the most difficult FPs as late as day-of.*
> 
> - The MDX system can be used to check availability at any park, even if FPs are selected for a different park that day.  However, *guests are advised to be careful not to confirm any selections offered*, or existing FPs will be affected.  See the FP FAQ Addendum for more information.
> 
> - In general, *day-of FP availability for most headliners--particularly outside of Magic Kingdom—is typically low* and approaches nonexistent as choices for 4th FPs since several hours must pass until guests are eligible for 4th FPs.
> 
> - *There is little evidence that different “pools” of FPs are maintained for different booking windows.*  In other words, the full slate of FPs available for any particular attraction is released at one time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.
> 
> - *If maximum choice and times of FPs is desired, then reserving them at the earliest opportunity is highly recommended.*


----------



## Cluelyss

ginny65 said:


> I asked this before, but if we change plans and add a day to our trip, is it too late to get good FPs for DHS for Saturday, August 24?  I don't want to pay for another day if all the food FPs are gone (i.e. Slinky Dog, ToT, RnRc)


You’d someone with active tickets and a trip that covers 8/24 to check that for you, but I can tell you the on the Saturday prior (8/17), all of the FPs you mentioned are currently gone for a party of 4. However, availability literally changes by the second, so no telling what could pop up between now and then.

ETA: Correction, there are still some evening RnRC available


----------



## ginny65

Thank you. We will probably just stick to our original plan of just doing a Resort day that day


----------



## Kc0912

ginny65 said:


> I asked this before, but if we change plans and add a day to our trip, is it too late to get good FPs for DHS for Saturday, August 24?  I don't want to pay for another day if all the food FPs are gone (i.e. Slinky Dog, ToT, RnRc)



According to TouringPlans- SDD is all gone, TOT has 4:40pm left only. RnR is pretty open. Obviously can’t specify the number of pax that’s for.


----------



## Kc0912

Just checking the below works and is a good strategy for AK day.
Planning to rope drop EMH. Staying at AKL so confident I can make it there 1 hour prior to EMH opening.
FP wishlist- FOP for a second ride. EE & Safari’s first thing.
RD- FOP & then Navi. From here, I was thinking of going to safari.
If I make it before my Safari FP- and queue isn’t too bad - ride regular queue & modify my Safari FP to a later Dinosaur FP ?

NB: we have a 10:30 TH reservation - so not wanting to venture too far between 9:00-10:30.

That works, right?


----------



## NHGoofy

We already have FP's for our August trip.  One person has just decided to join us.  When I go to the screen to modify there is an option to "Add" a person.  Will that add him to our FP even if no FP is showing for the same time?  Just confused and I don't want to cancel out the FP's we already have.
Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

NHGoofy said:


> We already have FP's for our August trip.  One person has just decided to join us.  When I go to the screen to modify there is an option to "Add" a person.  *Will that add him to our FP even if no FP is showing for the same time?*  Just confused and I don't want to cancel out the FP's we already have.
> Thanks!



No, sorry.  There must be FPs available.


----------



## ginny65

Kc0912 said:


> According to TouringPlans- SDD is all gone, TOT has 4:40pm left only. RnR is pretty open. Obviously can’t specify the number of pax that’s for.


Thank you for checking!


----------



## Cluelyss

Kc0912 said:


> Just checking the below works and is a good strategy for AK day.
> Planning to rope drop EMH. Staying at AKL so confident I can make it there 1 hour prior to EMH opening.
> FP wishlist- FOP for a second ride. EE & Safari’s first thing.
> RD- FOP & then Navi. From here, I was thinking of going to safari.
> If I make it before my Safari FP- and queue isn’t too bad - ride regular queue & modify my Safari FP to a later Dinosaur FP ?
> 
> NB: we have a 10:30 TH reservation - so not wanting to venture too far between 9:00-10:30.
> 
> That works, right?


Yep, your plan looks good!!


----------



## JimC77

our FP day was yesterday morning for a trip in September.  I thought I'd share what we were able to get for a group of 5 staying on-site 60 days out for others trying to plan around this time.

Magic Kingdom 60+1 day (also a Halloween Party day)

BTMRR - 9:40
Peter Pan's Flight - 11:30
Splash Mountain - 1:20
7DMT was the first thing I checked right at 7AM and they were already gone for the day.

Animal Kingdom 60+2

Kilimanjaro Safaris - 9:40
Kali River Rapids - 11:00
Flight of Passage - 6:35 (this was the earliest available)

Hollywood Studios 60+4

Star Tours - 9:15
A frozen sing-along - 11:00 (not many options to pick from for that 3rd FP!)
SDD - 5:20 (earliest time available)

Epcot 60+5 (pretty good availability for everything here)

Test Track - 9:00
Mission Space - 10:15
Turtle Talk - 11:20

Magic Kingdom 60+6

7DMT - 9:00
BTMRR - 10:20
Space Mountain - 11:55

Not a lot of good options at Hollywood studios with the new tiers.  I was torn between scheduling an early throw away FP or grabbing something we may want to go to.  I checked 7DMT first at 60+1 days and they were already gone, I checked FOP next and grabbed the earliest available, then I went to SDD and 7DMT for our last day in the parks.  After that I went back in a filled in all the other FPs, took ~15 minutes total.  There is still pretty good availability for 7DMT at 60+5 days and even SDD at 60+4 but all the time slots are in the evening, FOP slots were gone by 8AM.


----------



## SimpleAsThat

I'm sure this has been asked and answered but was unable to find. Curious if it's possible to link tickets purchased through a 3rd party vendor to the My Disney Experience app. I found tickets through the TicketsAtWork site and was wondering if it's the same process to add to MDE and link to fast passes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SimpleAsThat said:


> was wondering if it's the same process to add to MDE and link to fast passes.


Yes they link to MDX where your FPs will also be linked.

This is addressed in the Ticket Sticky.


----------



## 570traveler

Booked FP many times but this will be the first time with this situation...

Friends booked week of October 6. They have AP’s and will be offsite. 
Friends booked 11/23 for 9 nights onsite (room only)
We are booked 11/23 for 9 nights onsite (ticket/dining package)
I know the window opens 60 days before for our onsite reservation. I’m planning on booking the FP’s for the 11/23 trip. We are connected in MDE as friends & family.  Will I be able to book all 8 days we plan on being in a park for our friends or will their October trip limit what I can book for them?


----------



## hiroMYhero

570traveler said:


> will their October trip limit what I can book for them?


Yes - their offsite stay limits them to a max of 7 total days of pre-booked FPs. You can book for them if they have yet to reach their 7 days. After day#7, you will only be able to book for yourself.


----------



## 570traveler

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - their offsite stay limits them to a max of 7 total days of pre-booked FPs. You can book for them if they have yet to reach their 7 days. After day#7, you will only be able to book for yourself.



Thanks for the quick response!

So if they book 5 days of FP’s for their October trip, I will only be able to book them 2 days in November? 
And if this is the case, can I then book them day by day after they use them in October? (So if they have FPs for Sunday, once they use them I could book another day in November or do I need to wait till their entire trip is over to continue booking?)


----------



## hiroMYhero

570traveler said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> So if they book 5 days of FP’s for their October trip, I will only be able to book them 2 days in November?
> And if this is the case, can I then book them day by day after they use them in October? (So if they have FPs for Sunday, once they use them I could book another day in November or do I need to wait till their entire trip is over to continue booking?)


Yes to your first 2 questions.


----------



## Gentry2004

570traveler said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> So if they book 5 days of FP’s for their October trip, I will only be able to book them 2 days in November?
> And if this is the case, can I then book them day by day after they use them in October? (*So if they have FPs for Sunday, once they use them I could book another day in November* or do I need to wait till their entire trip is over to continue booking?)



IIRC, you have to wait until all parks close on Sunday. For example we took an 8 day trip, and stayed offsite with AP's. When we were done on the first day I tried to book day 8 and couldn't. I had to wait until the last, latest park closing happened that night and then I could do it.


----------



## VAlegacy

Can someone explain what is meant by 60+1, 60+2...etc.
Would 60+3 mean the 3rd day, like You have a 3 day ticket, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday would be 60+3? 
Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

VAlegacy said:


> Can someone explain what is meant by 60+1, 60+2...etc.
> Would 60+3 mean the 3rd day, like You have a 3 day ticket, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday would be 60+3?
> Thanks!



Window opens at 60 which is your Monday.

Your Wednesday is +2.

It’s considered ‘DIS New Math.’


----------



## shu24

Our FP+ booking day is fast approaching and I've got a question regarding how many days I'll be able to reserve FP+. We purchased 4 days of tickets with park hoppers. The plan is to be in parks for 2 days, visit DS and use our MNSSHP tickets on day 3, and then 2 more days of park hopping.  I've read that I can book FP+ on day 3 (starting after 4pm since that is the earliest we can get into MK with our MNSSHP tickets), but will that then prevent me from being able to reserve FP+ on day 5?   Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## hiroMYhero

shu24 said:


> Our FP+ booking day is fast approaching and I've got a question regarding how many days I'll be able to reserve FP+. We purchased 4 days of tickets with park hoppers. The plan is to be in parks for 2 days, visit DS and use our MNSSHP tickets on day 3, and then 2 more days of park hopping.  I've read that I can book FP+ on day 3 (starting after 4pm since that is the earliest we can get into MK with our MNSSHP tickets), but will that then prevent me from being able to reserve FP+ on day 5?   Thanks in advance for any advice.


Book your 4 regular park days first and then Select FPs for your party date.

Then, follow the major MNSSHP info thread to check if anyone is having any problems with keeping all FPs.


----------



## lvloopingbag

Question....If someone has a 5 day pass with the no expiration option from a former trip and then books a package with a 2 day pass in it (Don't ask why this person wants to do that), when it comes time to make Fast Pass reservations will the system recognize there are actually 7 days the person can go into parks and make them all at once at the 60 day mark? I guess I don't know how the system recognizes two different passes for the same person...….Sorry if this is confusing. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

lvloopingbag said:


> will the system recognize there are actually 7 days the person can go into parks and make them all at once at the 60 day mark?


Yes. Friend can book for all entitlements.


----------



## gopherdame

We are staying at All Star Movies in Dec. We are driving from Minnesota and worry about being delayed by weather. What happens to our fast passes if we need to cancel our first night? My grandson who is really into planning is worried it will mess up the rest of our fast passes.


----------



## hiroMYhero

gopherdame said:


> We are staying at All Star Movies in Dec. We are driving from Minnesota and worry about being delayed by weather. What happens to our fast passes if we need to cancel our first night? My grandson who is really into planning is worried it will mess up the rest of our fast passes.


If you know you won’t be using that day’s FPs, Cancel them so others can book them. All the other FPs remain in your account.


----------



## gopherdame

hiroMYhero said:


> If you know you won’t be using that day’s FPs, Cancel them so others can book them. All the other FPs remain in your account.


Thanks. We didn't think of that.


----------



## Gentry2004

gopherdame said:


> Thanks. We didn't think of that.



I think you will still need to pay for the night you miss. Even room only reservations must be cancelled 5 days out to receive a refund. And since you’d be paying anyway, they will not cancel your FP’s.


----------



## gopherdame

Gentry2004 said:


> I think you will still need to pay for the night you miss. Even room only reservations must be cancelled 5 days out to receive a refund. And since you’d be paying anyway, they will not cancel your FP’s.


We plan on really watching the weather and are pretty flexible on what day we leave. We go pretty much every year but this is our first time at Christmas. I guess I just wanted to have the rooms and not worry if they would be available later at such a busy time. We may leave a day early and just stay at a hotel if we get there before our reservation.


----------



## Gentry2004

gopherdame said:


> We plan on really watching the weather and are pretty flexible on what day we leave. We go pretty much every year but this is our first time at Christmas. I guess I just wanted to have the rooms and not worry if they would be available later at such a busy time. We may leave a day early and just stay at a hotel if we get there before our reservation.



Well even if Disney did cancel your FP’s it would only be the night(s) you didn’t stay onsite, not your whole trip.


----------



## Jo-Anne

I have park hopper tickets.  Is it possible to book fast passes across two different parks as my 3 advance FP?  I'd like to book 2 Epcot and 1 MK ride for the same day but not sure if possible.  Or do i have to book 3 in Epcot and hope I can pick up the extra FP for MP after the 3 Epcot ones expire?


----------



## mesaboy2

Jo-Anne said:


> I have park hopper tickets.  *Is it possible to book fast passes across two different parks as my 3 advance FP?*  I'd like to book 2 Epcot and 1 MK ride for the same day but not sure if possible.  Or do i have to book 3 in Epcot and hope I can pick up the extra FP for MP after the 3 Epcot ones expire?



No.  The first page of this thread and the addendum thread address your questions and suggest strategies for park hopping.


----------



## stewart715

I'm still not quite understanding how the additional/4th FP+ works.

Consider the current state of HS. There is essentially only use for one FP+. So, let's say I reserve in advance ToT. And nothing else. After I use that FP, am I eligible for another Tier 1 at HS or another park?

Or, should I be scheduling 2 FP+ in addition (say two shows as early as possible), and just let them pass?


----------



## hiroMYhero

stewart715 said:


> Or, should I be scheduling 2 FP+ in addition (say two shows as early as possible), and just let them pass?


Yes. Your 4th can only be chosen after your initial 3 FPs have been used or have expired.


----------



## stewart715

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Your 4th can only be chosen after your initial 3 FPs have been used or have expired.


Thanks - I thought so but someone told me otherwise (and page 1 says less than 3 is not a shortcut). Sorry for noise everyone.


----------



## mesaboy2

stewart715 said:


> I'm still not quite understanding how the additional/4th FP+ works.
> 
> Consider the current state of HS. There is essentially only use for one FP+. So, let's say *I reserve in advance ToT. And nothing else. After I use that FP, am I eligible for another Tier 1 at HS or another park?*
> 
> Or, should I be scheduling 2 FP+ in addition (say two shows as early as possible), and just let them pass?



No for HS, yes for any other park.



stewart715 said:


> Thanks - I thought so but someone told me otherwise (and *page 1 says less than 3 is not a shortcut)*. Sorry for noise everyone.



It says it’s not a shortcut *for the same park*, which is true.  Is that what is confusing?


----------



## stewart715

mesaboy2 said:


> No for HS, yes for any other park.
> 
> 
> 
> It says it’s not a shortcut *for the same park*, which is true.  Is that what is confusing?


Yeah, I think I missed that bit.

So:

- if I want two tier one's at HS*,* I need to reserve and use/allow to pass *3* *FP+* reservations
- if I want two use a tier one at HS and then reserve a tier one (or any other) at say Epcot, I only need to reserve and use/allow to pass *1 FP+*

Is that correct? 

And when you say "No for HS, yes for any other park." now I'm a bit confused? Sorry, I'm going to try to read through page one again really slowly.


----------



## hiroMYhero

stewart715 said:


> Yeah, I think I missed that bit.
> 
> So:
> 
> - if I want two tier one's at HS*,* I need to reserve and use/allow to pass *3* *FP+* reservations
> - if I want two use a tier one at HS and then reserve a tier one (or any other) at say Epcot, I only need to reserve and use/allow to pass *1 FP+*
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> And when you say "No for HS, yes for any other park." now I'm a bit confused? Sorry, I'm going to try to read through page one again really slowly.


Actually, read the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Park Hopping section. It’s explained there.


----------



## mesaboy2

stewart715 said:


> Yeah, I think I missed that bit.
> 
> So:
> 
> - if I want two tier one's at HS*,* I need to reserve and use/allow to pass *3* *FP+* reservations
> - if I want two use a tier one at HS and then reserve a tier one (or any other) at say Epcot, I only need to reserve and use/allow to pass *1 FP+
> 
> Is that correct?*
> 
> And when you say "No for HS, yes for any other park." now I'm a bit confused? Sorry, I'm going to try to read through page one again really slowly.



You got it.  Look for the purple text in Post #8.  Also, more info is in the Addendum thread, I think Post #4.

I think I’ll bold that phrase on the first page to try to make it stand out a little more, just want to make a very confusing system as simple to understand as possible.


----------



## stewart715

Thanks so much. I get it now. As soon as you scan a band in Park A - you can make FP in Park B. 3 FP windows must close/scan for 4th FP to be made in same park. And also learned a bunch of little tricks to make that happen as fast as possible. Neat. Thanks again!


----------



## HausofDisney

If my second FP is 11:00am-12:00pm and my third FP is 12:00pm-1:00pm, can I move the time of my third FP up sooner on the day that I’m in the park after I’ve used my second FP? So I’m not wasting as much time and I can move on quicker to booking my 4th FP after I’ve ridden the 3rd FP.  I just don’t want there to be that much time between my second and third FP if possible.


----------



## stewart715

HausofDisney said:


> If my second FP is 11:00am-12:00pm and my third FP is 12:00pm-1:00pm, can I move the time of my third FP up sooner on the day that I’m in the park after I’ve used my second FP? So I’m not wasting as much time and I can move on quicker to booking my 4th FP after I’ve ridden the 3rd FP.  I just don’t want there to be that much time between my second and third FP if possible.


Yes, as soon as you scan in for your 11am pass, you can move your 3rd one closer.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HausofDisney said:


> If my second FP is 11:00am-12:00pm and my third FP is 12:00pm-1:00pm, can I move the time of my third FP up sooner on the day that I’m in the park after I’ve used my second FP? So I’m not wasting as much time and I can move on quicker to booking my 4th FP after I’ve ridden the 3rd FP.  I just don’t want there to be that much time between my second and third FP if possible.


Yes. Modify to see what available times pop up.


----------



## JoeBruin23

i will be visiting Animal Kingdom for a 1 park day. If i book a fastpass for Everest for the morning, will I be able to get another fastpass later for the same ride for later on in the day if it's available? or is it


----------



## mesaboy2

JoeBruin23 said:


> i will be visiting Animal Kingdom for a 1 park day. If i book a fastpass for Everest for the morning, will I be able to get another fastpass later for the same ride for later on in the day if it's available? or is it



Yes, but only as a 4th FP or beyond as mentioned on the first page.


----------



## arg12

JoeBruin23 said:


> i will be visiting Animal Kingdom for a 1 park day. If i book a fastpass for Everest for the morning, will I be able to get another fastpass later for the same ride for later on in the day if it's available? or is it



yes, get 3 FP for the morning and once you use your third FP, you can get a fourth. then once you use your 4th, you can get a 5th and so on.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We’re going in October but our FP booking day is before August 29th. Just wanted to know if ToT will be in tier 1 or 2 for us, I was unsure if the change is for people booking FP after the 29th or is already in place for those of us visiting after the 29th.


----------



## Gentry2004

DGsAtBLT said:


> We’re going in October but our FP booking day is before August 29th. Just wanted to know if ToT will be in tier 1 or 2 for us, I was unsure if the change is for people booking FP after the 29th or is already in place for those of us visiting after the 29th.



My understanding is that all those rides as Tier 1 go into effect on 8/29 because of GE. So yes it will be in Tier 1 for you.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Gentry2004 said:


> My understanding is that all those rides as Tier 1 go into effect on 8/29 because of GE. So yes it will be in Tier 1 for you.



Darn, thank you though!


----------



## stewart715

DGsAtBLT said:


> Darn, thank you though!





Gentry2004 said:


> My understanding is that all those rides as Tier 1 go into effect on 8/29 because of GE. So yes it will be in Tier 1 for you.


Correct, CL FP+ saw these rides as Tier 1 back in late May/early June. Is visit date not FP booking date.


----------



## stewart715

Alright, another park hopping question. Let's say I have 3 FP scheduled in advance at HS. 9am, 3pm and 4pm. Can I make an Epcot FP as soon as I scan in at my 9am? Then ride say 11am at Epcot and then back to HS for my 3pm and 4pm passes? Or must all scheduled passes be complete/cancelled/passed before scheduling at Epcot?


----------



## hiroMYhero

stewart715 said:


> Can I make an Epcot FP as soon as I scan in at my 9am?


No.


----------



## stewart715

hiroMYhero said:


> No.


Didn't think so. What if I cancelled my 3pm/4pm OR only scheduled my 9am. Then I could?

Also, what if I have a 9am and a 3pm FP at HS...and then I scan into my 9am...can I book at 4pm at Epcot?


----------



## Jarmo

We have some "multiple experience, multiple park" fastpasses for out upcoming trip

Can these be used for the same attraction multiple times?  Can they be split across different parks on the same day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

stewart715 said:


> Didn't think so. What if I cancelled my 3pm/4pm OR only scheduled my 9am. Then I could?
> 
> Also, what if I have a 9am and a 3pm FP at HS...and then I scan into my 9am...can I book at 4pm at Epcot?


Yes. And you could even book a 10a at Epcot.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jarmo said:


> Can these be used for the same attraction multiple times?


Yes. We once rode Splash 3 consecutive times while also passing the same Standby guests 3 consecutive times. 


Jarmo said:


> Can they be split across different parks on the same day?


Yes.


----------



## glamdring269

How are folks planning for the EMH in every park scenario that hits later this month?  We will RD EMH every day.  Our 60 day mark is tomorrow and I can't quite decide what to do, especially with a park like DHS.

We will be there for RD, probably by 5:15 or so.  If I remember correctly the FP hours don't even open until about 9AM.  So I'm wondering if we should even bother with FP on DHS rope drop days. We're planning to hit the park twice, once specifically for SW and whatever other rides we manage to fit in before complete bedlam envelops the rest of the park.  On the second trip we will avoid SW altogether and target RNR/TOT/TSMM etc.  We don't care about Slinky Dog.  We have hoppers so, given the state of affairs with the DHS tiering, it almost seems better to get in/out as fast as one can then hit another park to use FP+.


----------



## nuclearturtle

If I have 3 fast passes booked 8:00, 9:00 and 10:00 in one park and I only use the 8:00 pass and let the other 2 fast passes expire without being used can I book fast pass #4 at a different park as soon as the third pass times out at 11:00 ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

nuclearturtle said:


> If I have 3 fast passes booked 8:00, 9:00 and 10:00 in one park and I only use the 8:00 pass and let the other 2 fast passes expire without being used can I book fast pass #4 at a different park as soon as the third pass times out at 11:00 ?


If you have no desire to use 2 and 3, cancel and immediately book 2 FPs for Park#2.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM STICKY for park hopping tips.


----------



## nuclearturtle

hiroMYhero said:


> If you have no desire to use 2 and 3, cancel and immediately book 2 FPs for Park#2.
> 
> See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM STICKY for park hopping tips.


Thank you


----------



## cwis

nuclearturtle said:


> If I have 3 fast passes booked 8:00, 9:00 and 10:00 in one park and I only use the 8:00 pass and let the other 2 fast passes expire without being used can I book fast pass #4 at a different park as soon as the third pass times out at 11:00 ?



As @hiroMYhero mentionned, you can immediately cancel and book FPs for the different park. Only difference between cancelling/not cancelling is that letting your FPs expire clears any tiering restrictions from park #1 if you plan on heading back later in the day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cwis said:


> As @hiroMYhero mentionned, you can immediately cancel and book FPs for the different park. Only difference between cancelling/not cancelling is that letting your FPs expire clears any tiering restrictions from park #1 if you plan on heading back later in the day.


If the initial 3 FPs are used in any combo of parks, FP#4 can be any Tier in any park.


----------



## glamdring269

Are fast pass mornings always this atrocious nowadays?  I know it's Disney IS but if they're going to put such a premium on the 60 day out mark then their systems should be able to keep up with the traffic...


----------



## Javin917

glamdring269 said:


> Are fast pass mornings always this atrocious nowadays?  I know it's Disney IS but if they're going to put such a premium on the 60 day out mark then their systems should be able to keep up with the traffic...



I'm so glad it wasn't just me! That took me an hour to set up our 6 days with all of the glitches...pick one time and a different one showed on the confirmation screen, saying we didn't all have tickets, load more times only showing the same 3 that were on the same screen. We just went in February and I don't remember it being that awful!


----------



## garris3404

It's typically slow on Tuesday.  IT maintenance or upgrades?


----------



## jlundeen

Plus, if you consider that many many guests arrive on a Saturday, their 60 day window will be on a Tuesday - delays and crashes happen frequently.


----------



## fivefourdis

This is a huge thread so I apologize if this has been sufficiently covered. I'm going to make up a scenario to clarify my question.

If my party consists of 5, Mark, Wendy, Jack (14), Penelope (12), and Sarah (4) and we decide to split up in HS for Mark, Jack and Penelope to explore SWGE and Wendy and Sarah to max out Toy Story Land. Therefore, Mark, Jack and Penelope scheduled fast passes in the evening hours for after their time in SWGE, but Wendy and Sarah scheduled their fast passes for the morning hours while the others were in SWGE. My question is this, can Wendy and Sarah schedule a fourth fast pass in the afternoon when their three fast passes are finished even-though Mark, Jack and Penelope have not used theirs or completed using theirs? Does the entire party have to use all the fastpasses or is it determined by individual, not the whole party?


----------



## JETSDAD

fivefourdis said:


> This is a huge thread so I apologize if this has been sufficiently covered. I'm going to make up a scenario to clarify my question.
> 
> If my party consists of 5, Mark, Wendy, Jack (14), Penelope (12), and Sarah (4) and we decide to split up in HS for Mark, Jack and Penelope to explore SWGE and Wendy and Sarah to max out Toy Story Land. Therefore, Mark, Jack and Penelope scheduled fast passes in the evening hours for after their time in SWGE, but Wendy and Sarah scheduled their fast passes for the morning hours while the others were in SWGE. My question is this, can Wendy and Sarah schedule a fourth fast pass in the afternoon when their three fast passes are finished even-though Mark, Jack and Penelope have not used theirs or completed using theirs? Does the entire party have to use all the fastpasses or is it determined by individual, not the whole party?



FP's are tied to individuals not groups so yes, those who have used their FP's can add more.


----------



## CastAStone

glamdring269 said:


> So I'm wondering if we should even bother with FP on DHS rope drop days. We're planning to hit the park twice, once specifically for SW and whatever other rides we manage to fit in before complete bedlam envelops the rest of the park.  On the second trip we will avoid SW altogether and target RNR/TOT/TSMM etc.


I think this is smart. If you RD 2 XEMH and don’t care about slinky dog not only are you likely to not need any FP but you’ll probably be looking for something to do before the clock strikes 8 on your second day. None of the shows open til 9 or later.


----------



## glamdring269

CastAStone said:


> I think this is smart. If you RD 2 XEMH and don’t care about slinky dog not only are you likely to not need any FP but you’ll probably be looking for something to do before the clock strikes 8 on your second day. None of the shows open til 9 or later.



This is what we were thinking as well. Couldn't care less about slinky dog but do want to see the new land its in. But to be honest I'd never run out of things to do at DHS. If I could do TSMM continually with minimal wait I'd do it until my arm eventually revolted.


----------



## ColonelHathi

We are planning on heading the DHS in the afternoon in October after a brunch at TAF.  No real plans because I am sure it will be a madhouse with SWGE - which we may try to avoid that area of the park.

DD really wants to ride RnR, her favorite.  She doesn't care for SDD, but I can see wanting to also do TSMM.  Because of the new tiering, would it work to book RnR for the early afternoon and 2x tier 2 in the morning that we don't care about - let the 2x tier 2 FP expire?  Would that then allow us to book a 4th FP after we use RnR, or no because we technically didn't use the first 2 FP (they just expired)? Or, once we use RnR FP since it is a tier 1 could we rebook another tier 1 if available?  We haven't used this strategy, so not sure if it would even work?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ColonelHathi said:


> would it work to book RnR for the early afternoon and 2x tier 2 in the morning that we don't care about - let the 2x tier 2 FP expire?


Yes. Book FP#4 while you are in the RNRC FP line.


----------



## ColonelHathi

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Book FP#4 while you are in the RNRC FP line.



Awesome, thanks!  I just found the answer on another thread too.  Totally needing to sleep in, have brunch, and THEN tackle the must-do DHS attractions


----------



## mesaboy2

ColonelHathi said:


> Awesome, thanks!  I just found the answer on another thread too.  Totally needing to sleep in, have brunch, and THEN tackle the must-do DHS attractions



It is also discussed in Post #7.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Was worried after reading about recent glitches in FP system but am happy to report that at 6:00 a.m. cst I hopped right on-line and set up all our fp’s 60 days out. Was super pleased we got FOP and am sure that is due to Star Wars being opened.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. Book FP#4 while you are in the RNRC FP line.


I'm so glad this was posted - I actually have the same question but with a clarifier. Will my 2 throwaway FPs actually fall off so that I can make additional FP after tapping in to our 3rd FP? I made 2 throwaway FP for our arrival morning. Going to relax at the resort for the day, then head to HS for the evening. My 3rd FP is SDD for 5pm. I'm concerned that the 2 previous FP will *not* fall off - have heard some mixed reports. Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kaufeegurl said:


> I'm so glad this was posted - I actually have the same question but with a clarifier. Will my 2 throwaway FPs actually fall off so that I can make additional FP after tapping in to our 3rd FP? I made 2 throwaway FP for our arrival morning. Going to relax at the resort for the day, then head to HS for the evening. My 3rd FP is SDD for 5pm. I'm concerned that the 2 previous FP will *not* fall off - have heard some mixed reports. Thanks!


If the 2 don’t fall off, then book Tier 2s one at a time to tap and walk away.


----------



## teeveejunkee

hiroMYhero said:


> If the 2 don’t fall off, then book Tier 2s one at a time to tap and walk away.


Great tip!  Never thought to do that.  I've had FPs not fall off.


----------



## ColonelHathi

LOL, I got to post #5 and didn't see it then didn't want to read through the other 300+ pages. 

I think we might use a throw-away at 9 am slot since we can't do a FP during EMH, ride RNRC at 10 am slot if we can get it, then move up our 2nd tier 2 while in line for RNRC and either tap and go at BATB show on our way out, or let it expire while we head to TAF for our 11:45 ADR.  Once get rid of the 3rd we'll try to book another tier 1 for our afternoon return to DHS, like maybe TSMM... getting fancy with my FP strategy.


----------



## Tinkerbella1111

Has anyone booked fastpasses for Epcot after Sept. 7? If so, is there a fastpass option for Mickey  since the character spot will be closed?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tinkerbella1111 said:


> Has anyone booked fastpasses for Epcot after Sept. 7? If so, is there a fastpass option for Mickey  since the character spot will be closed?


No FPs for Mickey or the former Character Spot characters. Mickey will be in a temporary location in Innoventions West.


----------



## Tinkerbella1111

hiroMYhero said:


> No FPs for Mickey or the former Character Spot characters. Mickey will be in a temporary location in Innoventions West.


Thank you!!


----------



## itrek

There are 4 of us going to MNSSHP. 3 of us have magic bands but the 4th person does not have a band. I was able to make Fastpasses for all of us between 3:30 - 6:00 as I've done in the past. Our Fastpasses are linked to our bands but how would the 4th in our party without a band scan in at the ride entrances?


----------



## CarolynFH

itrek said:


> There are 4 of us going to MNSSHP. 3 of us have magic bands but the 4th person does not have a band. I was able to make Fastpasses for all of us between 3:30 - 6:00 as I've done in the past. Our Fastpasses are linked to our bands but how would the 4th in our party without a band scan in at the ride entrances?



They use the ticket that gets them into the park. The FPs are linked to that ticket.


----------



## CastAStone

itrek said:


> There are 4 of us going to MNSSHP. 3 of us have magic bands but the 4th person does not have a band. I was able to make Fastpasses for all of us between 3:30 - 6:00 as I've done in the past. Our Fastpasses are linked to our bands but how would the 4th in our party without a band scan in at the ride entrances?


They will get a card at the gate that works just like a magic band for FPs etc. They can also buy a magic band at the Store right outside the entrance if you get there a few minutes early; the store employees should be able to link it for them or you can do it on your phone via the MDE website.


----------



## CastAStone

CarolynFH said:


> They use the ticket that gets them into the park. The FPs are linked to that ticket.


This is true if you have a card that you got in the mail; if you have a barcode you will be handed a card at the turnstiles.


----------



## CJK

I wanted to quickly report on my recent experience. I'm not sure if this is a known new situation or not. I am staying onsite in September, and will be travelling with offsite friends at the same time. I was able to book fast passes for my offsite friends at the 60 day mark. They have a separate MDE account, and our accounts are linked. About 10 days after booking (50 days before the trip), my friends received an email saying that their fast passes were at risk of being cancelled within the next 2 days. I was surprised, since I thought Disney only sent this email if people cancel their hotel reservation. My hotel reservation hasn't been cancelled, and my friends never had one in the first place. At any rate, their fast passes haven't been cancelled (at least yet), and we're about 25 days out. Now that we're less than 30 days from the trip, is there still a chance that their fast passes will be cancelled?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Now that we're less than 30 days from the trip, is there still a chance that their fast passes will be cancelled?


No because their tickets keep their FPs intact.


----------



## DisArmyWife215

Tried to do a search but got lost in the weeds.  Does anyone know if the new Epcot Forever show will have a FP option like IllumiNations? I assume so, but am trying to figure FP's by next Saturday for a trip I booked over the weekend.  Our trip is 10/23-10/27 and I know the show is scheduled to start in October so I'm trying to lock down a plan. Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## doconeill

DisArmyWife215 said:


> Tried to do a search but got lost in the weeds.  Does anyone know if the new Epcot Forever show will have a FP option like IllumiNations? I assume so, but am trying to figure FP's by next Saturday for a trip I booked over the weekend.  Our trip is 10/23-10/27 and I know the show is scheduled to start in October so I'm trying to lock down a plan. Thanks for any guidance!



Almost certainly, if nothing else to provide an option for people in Tier 2  They may not necessarily offer them right away though.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisArmyWife215 said:


> Tried to do a search but got lost in the weeds.  Does anyone know if the new Epcot Forever show will have a FP option like IllumiNations? I assume so, but am trying to figure FP's by next Saturday for a trip I booked over the weekend.  Our trip is 10/23-10/27 and I know the show is scheduled to start in October so I'm trying to lock down a plan. Thanks for any guidance!


If you do find that FPs are available for you, please report back. Thanks!


----------



## DisArmyWife215

hiroMYhero said:


> If you do find that FPs are available for you, please report back. Thanks!


Will do!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I have a question about fps possibly getting canceled. I currently have an onsite booking, and have been trying to get a DVC room. There is a possibility I can get one in the next week or so. If I get it, I will certainly want to cancel the other reservation. My plan is to add (of course) the DVC resort to my MDE then cancel. Will this affect my fps?  I am over 30 days out right now. Would you just book the DVC room and hang onto the other for a while? I have a room only. I really don't want to do that because that will give someone else a chance to book, but I don't want to lose my fps either.
What are my chances? Has anyone else done this and all was well?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mambo Junkie said:


> Will this affect my fps?


No.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Reminder: This is the FP FAQ to assist current guests with their FP needs.

Please remain on the topic of current FPs.

Discussion of Disney history can be posted on the Theme Parks Community Board. Thanks!


----------



## VickynMicMouse

Question about FP use.....Do you have to use all 3 of your booked FP before you can book another one?  I was able to snag a Seven Dwarfs Mine Train but its not til 3:40 pm  I may let it go and do rope drop its EMH that am


----------



## hiroMYhero

VickynMicMouse said:


> Question about FP use.....Do you have to use all 3 of your booked FP before you can book another one?  I was able to snag a Seven Dwarfs Mine Train but its not til 3:40 pm  I may let it go and do rope drop its EMH that am


Save it until you are sure you’re riding 7D at rope drop, then Modify the 7D FP to another FP for the ride of your choice.


----------



## VickynMicMouse

hiroMYhero said:


> Save it until you are sure you’re riding 7D at rope drop, then Modify the 7D FP to another FP for the ride of your choice.


Thank you Hiro,  As soon as you use 1 fast pass can you book another or do you need to use all 3


----------



## hiroMYhero

VickynMicMouse said:


> Thank you Hiro,  As soon as you use 1 fast pass can you book another or do you need to use all 3


If staying in 1 park, use all 3 before booking #4.

If park hopping, see the FP FAQ Addendum for tips.


----------



## Poohbear03

I did read the below information and I just want to make sure I am correct in my thinking. Even though, I book a split stay it will not change my 60 day window at all and I should be able to book all fast pass requests for the entire length of my trip at the beginning of my 60 day window correct? I have never done a split stay so I am learning.

As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts (or any resorts that qualify for the 60-day advance window) the booking window will open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Poohbear03 said:


> I did read the below information and I just want to make sure I am correct in my thinking. Even though, I book a split stay it will not change my 60 day window at all and I should be able to book all fast pass requests for the entire length of my trip at the beginning of my 60 day window correct? I have never done a split stay so I am learning.
> 
> As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts (or any resorts that qualify for the 60-day advance window) the booking window will open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay.


Yes as long as your multiple Stays are in onsite resorts.

Moved you to the FP thread where you are less likely to receive incorrect info.


----------



## Poohbear03

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes as long as your multiple Stays are in onsite resorts.
> 
> Moved you to the FP thread where you are less likely to receive incorrect info.


Thank you


----------



## cjlong88

If the first of your 3 original FP's becomes a Multiple Experiences FP (for whatever reason), are you able to move up your other two FP's up so their times overlap with the MEFP? I'm thinking I would want to wait out the temporary closure until the ride is back up and running, but would love to get through the other 2 FP's as quickly as possible so I can grab additional FP's as soon as the Multiple Experience FP can be used for the ride it was intended.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cjlong88 said:


> Multiple Experiences FP (for whatever reason), are you able to move up your other two FP's up so their times overlap with the MEFP?


The Multiple Experience FP does not have a time constraint other than to be used before the park closes. 

It’s a bonus FP, so rebook the downed ride’s FP and do whatever with your other FPs.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Doh, I totally forgot about annual pass expiration when booking FPs this morning. We expire on 10/20 but don't check out until the morning of Oct 21st, so no FPs on the 21st.  But my pass isn't eligible for renewal until at least tomorrow.   It's ok, we have to check out and move the trailer from Ft Wilderness that morning and weren't totally sure we were doing a park the last day.  But don't forget your pass expirations!

60 days +2,  no FOP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Doh, I totally forgot about annual pass expiration when booking FPs this morning. We expire on 10/20 but don't check out until the morning of Oct 21st, so no FPs on the 21st.  But my pass isn't eligible for renewal until at least tomorrow.   It's ok, we have to check out and move the trailer from Ft Wilderness that morning and weren't totally sure we were doing a park the last day.  But don't forget you pass expirations!
> 
> 60 days +2,  no FOP.


You can call the AP Help Desk today and they can add a Key Card so you can pre-book the 21st now, or, they can let you renew today.


----------



## preemiemama

DVC News is reporting that guests staying in DVC Grand Villas (members on points or cash reservations) can now book additional 3 FP+ similar to club level for $50 per person per day.  Anyone have experience with this yet?


----------



## ngtod

hiroMYhero said:


> The Multiple Experience FP does not have a time constraint other than to be used before the park closes.
> 
> It’s a bonus FP, so rebook the downed ride’s FP and do whatever with your other FPs.



If you have a multiple experience fp can it be used on any ride or just the ride that you were on?

NGTOD


----------



## hiroMYhero

ngtod said:


> If you have a multiple experience fp can it be used on any ride or just the ride that you were on?
> 
> NGTOD


It can be used for whatever is on the list of included rides along with the downed ride. That’s where the “Multiple Experience” descriptor applies.


----------



## ngtod

hiroMYhero said:


> It can be used for whatever is on the list of included rides along with the downed ride. That’s where the “Multiple Experience” descriptor applies.



Thank you. Where do find a list of included rides ?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ngtod said:


> Thank you. Where do find a list of included rides ?


When the Bonus FP pops up in your MDX app.


----------



## doconeill

ngtod said:


> Thank you. Where do find a list of included rides ?



When you receive the "Multiple Experience” Fastpass in MDE, it tells you where you can use it. For instance, Space Mountain was down shortly before our window opened, so we got it and could use it anywhere EXCEPT Seven Dwarfs.


----------



## ngtod

Ok thanks for the replies. First trip in 6 years so no idea what we are doing.
We thought we can only use them on tier 2 rides so we never used them.

 He saw the multiple experience fast pass on our phones I never saw a list of what we could use it on 

Ngtod


----------



## CinderellaDream

I have 4 day MYW tickets and plan to schedule FP for a Friday, Saturday, Monday and Tuesday.  I also have MVMCP tickets for that Sunday and don't plan to enter a park with a regular ticket that day.  Can I make FP from 4-6pm using that party ticket?  I remember there being an issue with this last year and I think some people had their last day FP cancelled because MDE said they did not have valid ticket media.  Is that still the case this year?


----------



## hiroMYhero

CinderellaDream said:


> Can I make FP from 4-6pm using that party ticket?


Yes. Book between 3:30 and 6; book for Sunday after you’ve booked for your 4 regular park dates.


----------



## Cluelyss

CinderellaDream said:


> I have 4 day MYW tickets and plan to schedule FP for a Friday, Saturday, Monday and Tuesday.  I also have MVMCP tickets for that Sunday and don't plan to enter a park with a regular ticket that day.  Can I make FP from 4-6pm using that party ticket?  I remember there being an issue with this last year and I think some people had their last day FP cancelled because MDE said they did not have valid ticket media.  Is that still the case this year?


Yes, you can book on your party ticket. Make the party FPS last, after all your other days are booked, and then do not modify your resort reservation. And keep an eye on your email for the dreaded “too many fast passes” notice. Though I’ve read far less reports of this happening this year.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It’s our big day tomorrow! Last time I booked I *think* it was still the system where you booked all 3 at once. Since it’s no longer like that, is the system okay if I book all my hard to get FP first and then come back and add the easier ones afterwards or should I be doing all 3 at once using the same day option? Is computer vs app just a preference or is one better than the other here?

Also any quirks I need to be aware of using an AP? We have a 6 night onsite stay and are booking 6 park days of FP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DGsAtBLT said:


> is the system okay if I book all my hard to get FP first and then come back and add the easier ones afterwards


Yes. Go for high priority rides first.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mid day tickets.  Can FPs be made 60 days out if staying on property?


----------



## hiroMYhero

bobbiwoz said:


> Mid day tickets.  Can FPs be made 60 days out if staying on property?


Yes; that’s been confirmed. The Resort stay opens the 60-day FP window for any valid ticket.


----------



## ulcards99

Is there somewhere that lists the most hard to get fast passes these days?  Last time I went was 2 years ago before Toy Story Land opened...and with the new Star Wars area, I'm not sure how everything looks now.  Is FOP still really difficult to get?  Or are SDD and the SW ride the hardest at this point?


----------



## mesaboy2

ulcards99 said:


> Is there somewhere that lists the most hard to get fast passes these days?  Last time I went was 2 years ago before Toy Story Land opened...and with the new Star Wars area, I'm not sure how everything looks now.  Is FOP still really difficult to get?  Or are SDD and the SW ride the hardest at this point?



See Post #5.


----------



## brittdee

Me & a friend are going to Disney World for the 1st time. We are staying inside Disney so I know we get 60 day advance to book FP If we booked together will we pick our FP as 1 or will each of us need to pick them. I'm just wondering if we have to book them separately that we wont get the same times. Also any tips on which rides to pick as our FP would be great! We are going Jan 5-8, 2020! Thanks!


----------



## Ohanaof3

Hi, 
I bought an AP for the first time. 
I had no trouble booking my fast passes at the 60 day mark for my entire onsite stay Aug 30-sep 4, then also sep 14-16. But when I went to book 30 days out at for my off site stay, I was only able to book 1 day. 
My fast passes are sporadic:
Aug 31 FP/dolphin
Sep 1 FP/dolphin
Sep 2      Dolphin
Sep 3 FP/dolphin
Sep 4 FP/dolphin
Sep 5
Sep 6
Sep 7
Sep 8 
Sep 9 FP off site (only because I cancelled sep 2)
Sep 10 would like a FP? Off site
Sep 11 would like a FP? Off site
I called Disney, and they told me the computer didn’t recognize my stay. Can I do anything? The closer we get, the more it doesn’t look like I will match up fast passes to my friends. The dolphin linked my 2 separate bookings in their computer. (Aug 30-sep1, sep1-4) Maybe that’s why?


----------



## mesaboy2

brittdee said:


> Me & a friend are going to Disney World for the 1st time. We are staying inside Disney so I know we get 60 day advance to book FP If we booked together will we pick our FP as 1 or will each of us need to pick them. I'm just wondering if we have to book them separately that we wont get the same times. Also any tips on which rides to pick as our FP would be great! We are going Jan 5-8, 2020! Thanks!



From Post #2:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *All guests entering an attraction's FP queue must have a valid FP for that attraction*, including all character M&Gs. The only exceptions to this are small children under 3yo, who do not need FPs.



Also see Post #8.


----------



## mesaboy2

Ohanaof3 said:


> Hi,
> I bought an AP for the first time.
> I had no trouble booking my fast passes at the 60 day mark for my entire onsite stay Aug 30-sep 4, then also sep 14-16. But when I went to book 30 days out at for my off site stay, I was only able to book 1 day.
> My fast passes are sporadic:
> Aug 31 FP/dolphin
> Sep 1 FP/dolphin
> Sep 2      Dolphin
> Sep 3 FP/dolphin
> Sep 4 FP/dolphin
> Sep 5
> Sep 6
> Sep 7
> Sep 8
> Sep 9 FP off site (only because I cancelled sep 2)
> Sep 10 would like a FP? Off site
> Sep 11 would like a FP? Off site
> I called Disney, and they told me the computer didn’t recognize my stay. Can I do anything? The closer we get, the more it doesn’t look like I will match up fast passes to my friends. The dolphin linked my 2 separate bookings in their computer. (Aug 30-sep1, sep1-4) Maybe that’s why?



From Post #3, note last sentence:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater. *Multiple trips within a short period can confuse MDX and result in unpredictable FP booking behavior.*


----------



## midnight star

Just making sure I understand. At magic kingdom, the rides there aren't subject to tiering? So all 3 of my fastpass selections can be level A rides?


----------



## hiroMYhero

midnight star said:


> Just making sure I understand. At magic kingdom, the rides there aren't subject to tiering? So all 3 of my fastpass selections can be level A rides?


Yes - any 3 MK rides.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Another question, sorry! We are planning on going into Epcot on arrival day, mid afternoon. If I schedule 2 useless tier 2s before we arrive, will that count as using them (even though we haven’t entered a park yet) so we can book a 4th when we scan into our third attraction?

ETA - we will be activating our APs as well this day, if that changes anything.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DGsAtBLT said:


> If I schedule 2 useless tier 2s before we arrive, will that count as using them (even though we haven’t entered a park yet) so we can book a 4th when we scan into our third attraction?


Yes.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes.


 Thank you!


----------



## JETSDAD

DGsAtBLT said:


> Another question, sorry! We are planning on going into Epcot on arrival day, mid afternoon. If I schedule 2 useless tier 2s before we arrive, will that count as using them (even though we haven’t entered a park yet) so we can book a 4th when we scan into our third attraction?
> 
> ETA - we will be activating our APs as well this day, if that changes anything.



It is supposed to work that way but don't be surprised if it doesn't.  Many times they won't both fall off and you'll need to use/burn tier 2's before adding an additional tier 1.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JETSDAD said:


> It is supposed to work that way but don't be surprised if it doesn't.  Many times they won't both fall off and you'll need to use/burn tier 2's before adding an additional tier 1.



Thanks, I’ll remember that! We most likely will be leaving before dinner time anyways and won’t need it, but figured I might as well keep our options as open as they can be.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brittdee said:


> Me & a friend are going to Disney World for the 1st time. We are staying inside Disney so I know we get 60 day advance to book FP If we booked together will we pick our FP as 1 or will each of us need to pick them. I'm just wondering if we have to book them separately that we wont get the same times. Also any tips on which rides to pick as our FP would be great! We are going Jan 5-8, 2020! Thanks!



You can and will want to pick the FP's at the same time in order to get the same FP entry times.   You select your self and your friend as part of the process but you do need to be linked as Friends and Family in MDE before you can do that.


----------



## midnight star

Do you have to book fastpasses each day? For example, my first day is January 21, does that mean I have to wake up each morning 60 days prior to book fastpasses? Or the beginning of my 5 day ticket I book for all of the days?


----------



## StarGirl11

Hey so has anyone ever had the WDW website refuse to treat your AP as a ticket when trying to look at FP? I’ve linked it to my account. It clearly shows as having linked to the account. Says I’m a pass holder and all that jazz but the FP keeps demanding I link a ticket. Which should be covered as an AP.

 Im a bit embarrassed to call Disney IT since my trips not til december so October opening for FP. But I was curious about Epcot so thus the attempt and the decision to ask here first.


----------



## mesaboy2

midnight star said:


> Do you have to book fastpasses each day? For example, my first day is January 21, does that mean I have to wake up each morning 60 days prior to book fastpasses? Or the beginning of my 5 day ticket I book for all of the days?



From Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay including arrival day and departure day*, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.


----------



## thor369

So I have a 5 day trip in November 23-28th. 
Even if I do FP, I still need to do rope drop in order to avoid standing in line for FP? I will be traveling with kids, I don’t have to buy tickets for my 2 year old but do I need to book FP for them or no?

Also, if I book FP for my older child and me and my wife. My older child and I go use the FP ride while my wife waits with my 2 year old then when we come back can my wife go with my 5 older child and I wait with my 2 year old. 

What happens to rides like Navi river where there is no height restriction but since 2 year old don’t need a ticket they don’t need FP and can ride with parents?


----------



## hiroMYhero

StarGirl11 said:


> Hey so has anyone ever had the WDW website refuse to treat your AP as a ticket when trying to look at FP? I’ve linked it to my account. It clearly shows as having linked to the account. Says I’m a pass holder and all that jazz but the FP keeps demanding I link a ticket. Which should be covered as an AP.
> 
> Im a bit embarrassed to call Disney IT since my trips not til december so October opening for FP. But I was curious about Epcot so thus the attempt and the decision to ask here first.


You can only check FPs that are available within the next 30 days and aren’t blocked out. Does your AP have blackout dates?


----------



## mesaboy2

thor369 said:


> So I have a 5 day trip in November 23-28th.
> Even if I do FP, I still need to do rope drop in order to avoid standing in line for FP? I will be traveling with kids, I don’t have to buy tickets for my 2 year old but *do I need to book FP for them or no?*
> 
> Also, if I book FP for my older child and me and my wife. My older child and I go use the FP ride while my wife waits with my 2 year old then when we come back can my wife go with my 5 older child and I wait with my 2 year old.
> 
> What happens to rides like Navi river where there is no height restriction but since 2 year old don’t need a ticket they don’t need FP and can ride with parents?



As noted in Post #2, children under 3yo do not need FP—they can accompany anyone who does.  The rest of your questions relate to child-swap, which is generally discussed on the Families forum.


----------



## StarGirl11

hiroMYhero said:


> You can only check FPs that are available within the next 30 days and aren’t blocked out. Does your AP have blackout dates?



No! Its a Premier Passport, valid 365 a year on both coasts. I can't even get into the calendar to look at any of the next 30 days. It just says I need to link a ticket. 

I know expiration is coming up so maybe that's it? But its still valid in the parks so that doesn't make much sense either...


----------



## hiroMYhero

StarGirl11 said:


> No! Its a Premier Passport, valid 365 a year on both coasts. I can't even get into the calendar to look at any of the next 30 days. It just says I need to link a ticket.
> 
> I know expiration is coming up so maybe that's it? But its still valid in the parks so that doesn't make much sense either...


If it expires before your trip, you can’t book FPs for park days where you don’t have valid admission.


----------



## midnight star

mesaboy2 said:


> From Post #3:


Thank you. All of this info is a little overwhelming. I’m just making sure I understand everything so I’m not confused


----------



## AZ Mom

We're coming up to our 60 day booking window in just over a week.  Our first AK day is 60+1 and our second is 60+6.  Should I first try to book FoP for 60+6 before I do the one for 60+1, or is it not as tough to get as it was two years ago when we were there? We'd like to do it in the morning both days.


----------



## mesaboy2

midnight star said:


> Thank you. All of this info is a little overwhelming. I’m just making sure I understand everything so I’m not confused



Completely understandable.  Don’t believe my avatar, that’s my sarcasm on full display.



AZ Mom said:


> We're coming up to our 60 day booking window in just over a week.  Our first AK day is 60+1 and our second is 60+6.  Should I first try to book FoP for 60+6 before I do the one for 60+1, or is it not as tough to get as it was two years ago when we were there? We'd like to do it in the morning both days.



FOP is still among the most difficult to get, as always I recommend working from the end of your trip forward.  There is no downside to this approach.


----------



## DisArmyWife215

hiroMYhero said:


> If you do find that FPs are available for you, please report back. Thanks!


Annoyed to report FP's are available but they are a Tier 1.  I chose Soarin instead and we will just see if I can snag a same day FP.  If not fireworks anywhere around World Showcase seem good to me.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Hello everyone.

I want to be sure I’m understanding this correctly.  If I have 3 fast passes at 1 park in the early afternoon and decide to hop to another park (after using all 3) can I make 4th fast pass selection at a different park? 

We’ve never had park hoppers before... well at least not since having kids.


----------



## mesaboy2

I❤MICKEY said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I want to be sure I’m understanding this correctly.  If I have 3 fast passes at 1 park in the early afternoon and decide to hop to another park (after using all 3) *can I make 4th fast pass selection at a different park?*
> 
> We’ve never had park hoppers before... well at least not since having kids.



Yes.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.


 Thank you.


----------



## DisArmyWife215

I❤MICKEY said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I want to be sure I’m understanding this correctly.  If I have 3 fast passes at 1 park in the early afternoon and decide to hop to another park (after using all 3) can I make 4th fast pass selection at a different park?
> 
> We’ve never had park hoppers before... well at least not since having kids.


You don’t even have to use all 3 FP before hopping. You can book same day FP at the other park you are hopping to once you’ve used all booked FP’s at the 1st park, whether that be 1, 2 or 3. For instance you can FP 7DMT at MK and then same day FP Soarin at Epcot. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## emilymad

Is Disney still canceling FP+ if you cancel a room only reservation?  I have two room only reservations for the same dates.  I am going to cancel one of them depending on if I can find a room for my one missing day.  My FP day is tomorrow.  Will I lose the FP+ reservations later or will I be ok because I will always have a room only reservation?


----------



## RachaelA

AZ Mom said:


> We're coming up to our 60 day booking window in just over a week.  Our first AK day is 60+1 and our second is 60+6.  Should I first try to book FoP for 60+6 before I do the one for 60+1, or is it not as tough to get as it was two years ago when we were there? We'd like to do it in the morning both days.


I just got 4 FOP FPs for 4:45pm at 60+1 today


----------



## tidblgrrer

We have FP's booked for mornings while my husband will still be at his conference.  If we just let his passes expire in the morning will we be able to book later passes for all of us together .   We will likely be hopping in the evenings when he joins us.


----------



## disneykins

We have APs and are staying onsite from Feb. 2 to Feb. 14, 2020. We can book FPs, 60 days out from Feb. 2 and at the same time can book right up to our departure on Feb. 14. Then we are going to stay off-site, not sure where. Can we still book FPs for Feb. 14 to Feb. 28 (expiry date of APs) at the 30 days out date? And can we book right up to Feb. 28 at the same time?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## HelenParr

Question about FOP as 4th FP+.  I'm looking for advice (and/or similar experiences).  On May 2019 trip, MDX was all sorts of screwy (not hard to believe I realize), with glitches most days of our trip for pretty much all functions. This was also a week when FOP dropped out of service several times midday.  Many guests (me included) were given extra FOP FP for same day or next day after being evacuated from line (in my case for fire alarm).

On a day with no FOP operational problems, we used our first three FP+s at AK, no issues.  Went to Nomad for a cocktail and to refresh aggressively looking for a 4th FOP (which we've done countless times successfully during past trips).  MDX would show available FOP, but not let us book it.  The error message was same as if you had not yet used first three but oddly it would have let us book EE, Dino even Navi, just not FOP.   Same glitch for all 4 guests in my party (all linked in friends and family in MDE).  We went to the freestanding Guest Services outpost across from Russel and Doug Meet and Greet, waited in the long hot line (like everyone else), and then had discussion (argument really) with CMs who where adamant that you cannot make a 4th FP for FOP, ever, even after using first three.  I said not true and that I've done it many times.  They said it's never been possible.  

I was persistent to the point of asking them to call someone who knew more about it.  They did call someone else, and then reluctantly added the FP to FOP manually.  Of course, after that ride we still could not get a 4th and eventually just left the park rather than argue more.  (My apologies to anyone who was stuck in the extra long hot line behind me.  I failed to put this in perspective and monopolized all of the CMs who were eager to agree with each other.  I like that they supported each other -- less thrilled they did not know what they were talking about.  I also totally get they probably fend off all sorts of FOP requests every day and have to say no often.)

My next trip is November, and I'm hoping the May FOP issue was an isolated glitch that never happens again.  I've thought more about it since, and pondered that perhaps I should have called IT for help (since the CMs seemed unaware of FP+ rules, and were not very helpful absent me badgering them).

Anyone else have this happen, and if so, how did you resolve it? TIA!


----------



## Nanceliz319

do You  have to already have park tickets to reserve fast passes? We will have hotel booked but we’re going to get tickets there. Will stay at shades of green.  Do we need to buy park tickets before fast passes?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nanceliz319 said:


> do You  have to already have park tickets to reserve fast passes? We will have hotel booked but we’re going to get tickets there. Will stay at shades of green.  Do we need to buy park tickets before fast passes?



Yes, you must have some tickets linked to your MDE account to be able to book FP's.   You will not be able to book FP's until you get there if you do not plan to purchase tickets until your arrive.   Having a hotel room means you can book at 60 days but by itself it doesn't qualify you to book FP's.


----------



## kitkat4622

I should probably know the answer to this but I dont. HS has tiers. Once I use my tier 1 fp do I have 2 use my tier 2 passes before I can possibly get another tier 1 fp


----------



## Jlk603

I’m a California person and find WDW FPs so confusing, this thread helps. 

I have onsite rooms booked and also flexible-date tickets. Both were bought on the same account but not as part of a package -!; they don’t look like they are “linked” in any way in the MDX app — I can see the room reservation and tickets but separately. Will I automatically be able to reserve FPs 60 days out from my check-in date in this state, or do I need to do something else?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jlk603 said:


> Will I automatically be able to reserve FPs 60 days out from my check-in date


Yes. Both are linked to your MDX account so you are good to go.


----------



## afan

I did a quick search but honestly it's 415am and I'm half awake.  Due to our late booking we're doing 2 nights at coranado and then 3 at the hilton that is advertised here on the dis above for 3 nights.  They have the 60 day fp window.  Why will it only let me do my 1st 3 days instead of all 5 days?


----------



## Cluelyss

kitkat4622 said:


> I should probably know the answer to this but I dont. HS has tiers. Once I use my tier 1 fp do I have 2 use my tier 2 passes before I can possibly get another tier 1 fp


Yes. When using FPs in the same park, you must use (or let expire) all 3 before you can try for another tier 1.


----------



## Cluelyss

tidblgrrer said:


> We have FP's booked for mornings while my husband will still be at his conference.  If we just let his passes expire in the morning will we be able to book later passes for all of us together .   We will likely be hopping in the evenings when he joins us.


Yes. But if you will be changing parks, there’s no reason to book for than 1 FP for him in the morning park. Then you can just add him to the FPs that you book later in the day when he’s with you, one by one.


----------



## Cluelyss

afan said:


> I did a quick search but honestly it's 415am and I'm half awake.  Due to our late booking we're doing 2 nights at coranado and then 3 at the hilton that is advertised here on the dis above for 3 nights.  They have the 60 day fp window.  Why will it only let me do my 1st 3 days instead of all 5 days?


 Are both reservations linked to your account? How many days worth of tickets do you have?


----------



## afan

Cluelyss said:


> Are both reservations linked to your account? How many days worth of tickets do you have?



Yes and enough but it's all been sorted out via disney chat yesterday.


----------



## gorjus121

I am staying at a Disney hotel for two nights and a three-day park ticket.   Can I make FP reservations for the three days of my total stay or only two days per night of hotel reserved? TIA.


----------



## doconeill

gorjus121 said:


> I am staying at a Disney hotel for two nights and a three-day park ticket.   Can I make FP reservations for the three days of my total stay or only two days per night of hotel reserved? TIA.



Three days


----------



## bdarling

I was reviewing the nicely explained tiering post #8 for my personal spreadsheet.  My view of the list shows Meet Disney Pals in Epcot and Beauty and the Beast in Studios in white (or other close to white) text color, so I had to highlight it to see the attraction names.   I have to assume it is me, but was curious if anyone else sees that.

My real question is - Does the Illuminations replacement offer FP?   I know it is really low priority, but we may just come to Epcot for that, so if we can get a 4th or later FP for it before our break from our first park, we would do that do allow us to arrive a bit later.  I am coming in Jan and I think the new show Epcot Forever may be there.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bdarling said:


> My real question is - Does the Illuminations replacement offer FP?


Yes, it does.

*I use ‘Dark Mode’ to view the board and I can see the text in white. I’ll Edit the color soon.


----------



## donnegirl

I'm sure this must be buried somewhere in this thread, but I can't seem to find the right search terms to find it. 

I currently have the base, one park per day tickets but I'm hoping to be able to upgrade to Park Hopper if I can find an extra $100 before my trip. However, my FP selection date is next Wednesday - well before I'll be potentially able to upgrade my tickets.

The question I have is if I upgrade my tickets after I make my FP selections, will my selections be effected?


----------



## Meglen

If i make 3 FP selections and I dont use the first 2 will they time out? and when I use the 3rd one will I be able to pick one from anypark like I would after using all 3? Or do I have to tap into 3 before you can start going to different parks?


----------



## JETSDAD

Meglen said:


> If i make 3 FP selections and I dont use the first 2 will they time out? and when I use the 3rd one will I be able to pick one from anypark like I would after using all 3? Or do I have to tap into 3 before you can start going to different parks?



If they expire they should count as being used but don't always.  

If you are park hopping you don't have to even use all 3 if you want to make FP's at a different park.  Just use whatever ones you want (only prebook 1 FP if you like) then make a FP at the 2nd park as soon as you tap the first FP at park 1. 

If you are wanting to add a FP at the same park (an additional tier 1) then you should be able to do that unless they don't clear properly.  In that case you would have to make and use 2 tier 2 FP's.


----------



## Selket

Meglen said:


> If i make 3 FP selections and I dont use the first 2 will they time out? and when I use the 3rd one will I be able to pick one from anypark like I would after using all 3? Or do I have to tap into 3 before you can start going to different parks?





JETSDAD said:


> If they expire they should count as being used but don't always.



I was just at WDW a few weeks ago and my unused FP's never would clear out.  It would force me to rebook them before I could get to the point where I could book from any tier 1 at a time.   It was super annoying.

Are they still supposed to clear out if you don't make it to their use time?   I've never had this happen before where they didn't clear so I thought maybe Disney was now forcing people to use the first 3 together (in the right tier).


----------



## JETSDAD

Selket said:


> I was just at WDW a few weeks ago and my unused FP's never would clear out.  It would force me to rebook them before I could get to the point where I could book from any tier 1 at a time.   It was super annoying.
> 
> Are they still supposed to clear out if you don't make it to their use time?   I've never had this happen before where they didn't clear so I thought maybe Disney was now forcing people to use the first 3 together (in the right tier).



Yes they are supposed to clear out when they expire but sometimes they don't (I've had it both ways in recent trips). This past week it has worked properly for me but that's not a guarantee of future success.  If you use a FP after the expired ones it seems to work fine at clearing out the expired ones.


----------



## dizneefan13

Our 60 day FP window is coming soon and I am wondering: There are 6 people on my MDE account.  For upcoming trip, I am getting FPs for DH and I only.
While trying to go through the FP screens as efficiently and quickly as possible, will it show only DH and me as I move along, or will I have to keep choosing him from the list of people on my app. I know I'm wording this poorly, but hopefully someone will understand my question.


----------



## dceirish

Question - on the more popular rides (SDSMT, FOP, SDD, etc.) - how probable that I'll be able to get a FP 30 days or less out? We're not staying onsite, so we'll book at 30 days - I'm not expecting any of these at that time, but am wondering how likely that I'll find a TP for each of these sometime during that 30 day window? Thanks.


----------



## JETSDAD

dceirish said:


> Question - on the more popular rides (SDSMT, FOP, SDD, etc.) - how probable that I'll be able to get a FP 30 days or less out? We're not staying onsite, so we'll book at 30 days - I'm not expecting any of these at that time, but am wondering how likely that I'll find a TP for each of these sometime during that 30 day window? Thanks.



At 30 days, not likely.  Night before will be your best shot along with along with day of.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

We are doing an adults only trip(Gasp). But, to be fair we are taking my adult daughter and her husband so, maybe that still counts as taking our kids. I know SDD is the most difficult to secure and the most popular in Hollywood Studios. I am just not sure its the one we should book as adults. So, I thought I would ask the board which tier 1 fastpass you would book if we aren't taking young children. We are going in Nov-Dec so TOT and Aerosmith will be Tier 1 as well.


----------



## CarolynFH

Disneytrippin' said:


> We are doing an adults only trip(Gasp). But, to be fair we are taking my adult daughter and her husband so, maybe that still counts as taking our kids. I know SDD is the most difficult to secure and the most popular in Hollywood Studios. I am just not sure its the one we should book as adults. So, I thought I would ask the board which tier 1 fastpass you would book if we aren't taking young children. We are going in Nov-Dec so TOT and Aerosmith will be Tier 1 as well.



DH and I visit alone most of the time and haven't taken young children in many years.  I do the FP booking, so I would book RnR because it's our joint favorite.  He loves ToT, I don't, and we both like but SDD but don't love it like we do RnR.  That said, if we have two days at the Studios I'd probably book SDD as our tier 1 for one day - although I might book ToT instead and let him take my MB to ride a second time!


----------



## Cluelyss

donnegirl said:


> The question I have is if I upgrade my tickets after I make my FP selections, will my selections be effected?


Not at all


----------



## Alison S

I linked date based tickets bought from UT to my account.  My 60 day window starts next Tuesday.  When I go to look at FP options on MDE, it gives me a bunch of warnings about linking tickets, resort, etc.  Last year I recall being able to see FP bookings 30 days out when I had my tickets booked.  Are my tickets linked okay, and the warning is just because they're date based now?


----------



## Cluelyss

Alison S said:


> I linked date based tickets bought from UT to my account.  My 60 day window starts next Tuesday.  When I go to look at FP options on MDE, it gives me a bunch of warnings about linking tickets, resort, etc.  Last year I recall being able to see FP bookings 30 days out when I had my tickets booked.  Are my tickets linked okay, and the warning is just because they're date based now?


Correct


----------



## AuroraB

I had another post that was closed because the initial question was answered, but now I am rethinking my plan and just want to make sure I have the system/rules straight. 

My current reservations

Nov 22 - Nov 25 - Gaylord Palms
Nov 25 - Dec 1 - Visiting Friends 
Dec 1 - Dec 4 - CBR 

8 day Park Hopper Plus Tickets Valid Nov 22 to Dec 4 - (Park Days Nov 23, 24, 25, Dec 1, 2, 3 & 4)

If I switch the reservation so that we stay at CBR Nov 22-24, and Gaylord Dec 1-4 would the window for booking Fast Pass+ open for the entire duration of the trip 60 days prior to Nov 22?


----------



## glocon

My understanding is you can book for your length of stay, then when you go offsite it’s 30 days.


----------



## cjlong88

We moved our trip due to Dorian. I ended up canceling all of our FP’s, but I got an email saying that all of my fastpasses will be available to us during our trip. All 9 FP’s for my three days were added back into MDE

There are no time constraints tied to them. It shows me the three attractions I can ride at each park, and it says they can be used anytime and any day  between my new trip stay.

Can I still book fastpasses at my new 60 day window? Or are these multiple experience FP’s considered my 3 per day? Thanks!


----------



## dizneefan13

*"you can now make one, two or three in advance. In the old system, you had to book three."*


I read the above on another site.  Is this true? 
I keep reading about making three fastpasses and having to use them al lor at least scan in before making a fourth. 

If its true, I want to FP FoP and then make one for 7DMT next for when we hop to MK.  Will this work?


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

Hi guys!
Tomorrow is our FP day.
We will be spending 3 weeks at Disney, so plan on doing multiple days at each park and splitting each visit up by spending the 3-4 hours in one area of the park.
Any suggestions on how to break the days up by area of park; and FP picks in this case?

HS: Our kids are young so we will be skipping ToT and RnRC during the day; we will try our luck going back without them at night while they’re with grandma.
Epcot: we are staying at BCV and plan on heading over multiple nights for Food and Wine and Festival of the Holidays, so we plan on touring World Showcase on those nights. We will do a few mornings touring, 3 hours or so each time. 9a-noon likely.
MK: Visiting 5+ mornings, 9a-noonish. Staying later one day for parade. Have reserved seating from Tony’s package.
AK: Visiting 3ish times. 9am-noon or so.


----------



## grizzy77

I apologize as I'm sure this has been asked multiple times but I didn't see it included in the "Booking Windows" section of the sticky.

We'll be purchasing Florida Resident AP's soon and our first use will be early November. Since they won't technically be active until then how do we go about making FP's 30 days out (not staying onsite)? Do we just link our AP info in early October to make the selections. I'd imagine they have a way to do this as it probably pretty common. Just couldn't anything on here or on the Disney website FAQ section.

Thank you!


----------



## kangaand2roos

I’ve been trying to figure out my strategy for booking my split stay in December. It sounds like the wrinkle with split stays was ironed out, but I have an added wrinkle (or two).  

The one that worries me less is that my split stay starts with a cash reservation for five nights at AsMu and then nine nights at Kidani using points. I think I *should* be ok on that count...

...BUT I have another trip at the end of October. I’ll be at POP for six nights from October 24-30, and my booking window for my December trip opens BEFORE that trip. Will the fact that I have active FPs in the system interfere with me getting FPs for my second trip. And if so, how? 

BTW, I have a platinum AP, in case that matters. 

This is the first time I have booked two trips this close together since FP+. 

TIA and have a Magical Day!


----------



## seggerman

I am planning on getting specific times for the hottest attractions
how important is it I log on at the earliest moment I can 7 am 60 days in advance of a December trip?
needless to say, for the first 3 days there will be others who could have snagged the times for, well Flights of Passage, 7 Dwarfs, Slinky Dog or Soarin


----------



## seggerman

dizneefan13 said:


> *"you can now make one, two or three in advance. In the old system, you had to book three."*
> 
> 
> I read the above on another site.  Is this true?
> I keep reading about making three fastpasses and having to use them al lor at least scan in before making a fourth.
> 
> If its true, I want to FP FoP and then make one for 7DMT next for when we hop to MK.  Will this work?


what I understand about Park Hopping and Fastpass because that's what I am planning to do, is that you can schedule - AND RIDE 2 of your selections in 1 park and only then can you use your 3rd selection in another park
so you will not be able to get a Fastpass for an attraction in another park in advance
if you stay in one park you can get another Fastpass after completing all 3
I will use this system to get a Fastpass - in the evening - in early December - for Space Mountain
less crowded time, not the hottest attraction


----------



## Mommy2Logan

I have been struggling to get clear answers regarding this on Liners, hoping to get some clarification here! 

We are going to MVMCP.    I have been told that we can book FPP for this for the couple of hours before the party starts, so basically between 4-6. 
1. How far in advance can we book those FPP? We are not staying onsite during the portion of our trip that we are doing the party. 
2. Will we lose FPP for another day if we book FPP during the party?  We do not have tickets for the park that day, just party tickets. 

Thank you!


----------



## Meglen

Mommy2Logan said:


> I have been struggling to get clear answers regarding this on Liners, hoping to get some clarification here!
> 
> We are going to MVMCP.    I have been told that we can book FPP for this for the couple of hours before the party starts, so basically between 4-6.
> 1. How far in advance can we book those FPP? We are not staying onsite during the portion of our trip that we are doing the party.
> 2. Will we lose FPP for another day if we book FPP during the party?  We do not have tickets for the park that day, just party tickets.
> 
> Thank you!


30 days out book a 3:30,4:30,5:30 fast passes i think they stop giving offering them at 5-5:30 i cant remmeber


----------



## bluecastle

Mommy2Logan said:


> I have been struggling to get clear answers regarding this on Liners, hoping to get some clarification here!
> 
> We are going to MVMCP.    I have been told that we can book FPP for this for the couple of hours before the party starts, so basically between 4-6.
> 1. How far in advance can we book those FPP? We are not staying onsite during the portion of our trip that we are doing the party.
> 2. Will we lose FPP for another day if we book FPP during the party?  We do not have tickets for the park that day, just party tickets.
> 
> Thank you!


I remember a couple of years ago people saying that when they booked FPs with their party tickets the system canceled their last day of FPs because it looked like they were booking FPs for a day more than their particular ticket. Hopefully that bug has been fixed and someone with more recent experience will answer this question.


----------



## JETSDAD

seggerman said:


> what I understand about Park Hopping and Fastpass because that's what I am planning to do, is that you can schedule - AND RIDE 2 of your selections in 1 park and only then can you use your 3rd selection in another park
> so you will not be able to get a Fastpass for an attraction in another park in advance
> if you stay in one park you can get another Fastpass after completing all 3
> I will use this system to get a Fastpass - in the evening - in early December - for Space Mountain
> less crowded time, not the hottest attraction



You could actually make 2 FP's in park 1 and then add a FP in park #2 right after tapping FP#1.


----------



## Manda

I've got two upcoming short trips (due to conferences in Orlando). 

For the first conference (in October), I bought a 2 day mid-day pass. Fast passes have been made and all after 12pm.

For the second conference (in November), I bought a 4 day regular park hopper pass. Fast passes have been made starting at 9am.

I just got an email from Disney warning me that my Fast Pass reservations are prior to noon and I can't do that with a mid-day park ticket. It seems their IT system is mixing up my tickets (the start dates are correct) and my Fast Passes. Are they going to (mistakenly) cancel my November Fast Passes because they don't think I have a valid ticket?! Eeep! I can't figure out who I'd talk to to try to prevent that!


----------



## GBAB1973

I am sure this has been discussed, but a quick perusal and I couldn't find anything that further updated this.

We are making the trip in Nov with a party of 5 - 2 adults, 3 kids.  I have to do my FP+ picks this week and I am still confused about FP+ and Rider Swap.  The youngest child is only 2.5.  So let's say the rest of us want to ride Slinky Dog Dash.  My daughter and I would ride and then swap with my wife and my son.  Would all four of us need to use Fast Passes or does the trick still work where the first party uses FPs and the other two would use rider swap?

Also, I believe we can use the 3 Fast Passes for my youngest if we wanted to for other riders, correct?  In other words, we have 15 total fast passes initially daily and can be used on any in our party.


----------



## jeremy1002

Can you make fastpasses on a date other the date(s) specified on a date-based ticket?


----------



## Teamabcdefg

In one of the first pages of posts it mentions cast member fast passes can be booked with the rest of the party that has a hotel package. Is there a limit on days? We made 6 days of fast passes and it only let me add my college program daughter to 5 days (her shifts are always late afternoon/evening so I only did morning fastpasses) am I doing something wrong or is there a 5 day limit? Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Teamabcdefg said:


> am I doing something wrong or is there a 5 day limit? Thanks


There’s actually a 4 day max for CMs.


----------



## Teamabcdefg

hiroMYhero said:


> There’s actually a 4 day max for CMs.


Thank you! She was only on 4 days I forgot that I didn’t try to put her one day one since we arrive after the time she will be at work.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Teamabcdefg said:


> Thank you! She was only on 4 days I forgot that I didn’t try to put her one day one since we arrive after the time she will be at work.


If she has had enough work hours and has accrued comp tickets, she can link those to book FPs. Just make sure she enters the park using her Disney ID.


----------



## JWhiz

Okay, I read the Booking Window FAQ and scanned recent posts here about Dated Tickets and I don't see an answer to my question, so forgive me if this is a repeat or elsewhere. I have a four day/three night DVC stay coming up in January. I was going to book FP+ for the last day at DHS. Because my travel party did all the Disney parks two years prior, we wanted to do Universal for a couple of days instead. I know you can book FP+ for the length of your stay 60 days out. But the new dated ticket makes me wonder. Since we are only going to DHS on Tuesday, the last day, and not going to other Disney parks on the previous three days, is the system not going to allow me to book FP+ until 60 days out from the Tuesday instead of from the start of my trip? In other words, if I try to book on the first day of my normal reservation period, will the fact that I have only a Tuesday ticket prevent me from booking on that day initially? I would love to get the head start of FP+ booking as most do and book from the end of the trip first since it's when you are usually most likely to find availability. But given our visiting schedule, I'm wondering if these new dated tickets are going to through a monkey wrench into the plans. Anyone with similar actual experience? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8I8I8

From the first page:

*Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*

Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._

Is the italicized part still true? I am staying onsite and currently in the 60 day window, but my sister is staying offsite.  Once she buys her park tickets and I link her on the app, will she be able to book her FP now?


----------



## CJK

8I8I8 said:


> From the first page:
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> 
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> Is the italicized part still true? I am staying onsite and currently in the 60 day window, but my sister is staying offsite.  Once she buys her park tickets and I link her on the app, will she be able to book her FP now?


Yes!


----------



## 8I8I8

CJK said:


> Yes!


Thanks for the quick reply, much appreciated!


----------



## CarolynFH

8I8I8 said:


> From the first page:
> 
> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> 
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._
> 
> Is the italicized part still true? I am staying onsite and currently in the 60 day window, but my sister is staying offsite.  Once she buys her park tickets and I link her on the app, will she be able to book her FP now?





CJK said:


> Yes!



Does at least one onsite person have to be in the same FP group with the offsite person? Or did that change?


----------



## CJK

CarolynFH said:


> Does at least one onsite person have to be in the same FP group with the offsite person? Or did that change?


Yes, but then you can cancel the FP for the on-site person, if that on-site person doesn't want to book that particular ride. An onsite person just needs to be on the original grouping.


----------



## mom2rose&john

We plan on starting our vacation by staying onsite for 4 days and then moving to an offsite vacation rental for 7 days.  We will have 7 day park hopper passes.  I plan on going to the park on 3 of the onsite days and 4 of the offsite days.  Can we book our FP's for all 7 days at the 60+ day window.


----------



## CJK

mom2rose&john said:


> We plan on starting our vacation by staying onsite for 4 days and then moving to an offsite vacation rental for 7 days.  We will have 7 day park hopper passes.  I plan on going to the park on 3 of the onsite days and 4 of the offsite days.  Can we book our FP's for all 7 days at the 60+ day window.


No, you can only book up until your onsite departure day at the 60 day mark. For all other off-site days, you have to wait until 30 days.


----------



## mthds

I know this has probably been asked but I can not find the answer so apologies for a repeat question.   Do initial 3 FPP have to be in same park if 2 of them are made day of after tapping in for first ride.  Make one at the 60 day mark and the other 2 for another park the day of.  

 For example.  If I make a FPP for Tower of Terror in Studios.  Then do Single rider for Rock n Roller.  Falcon in Star Wars area.  (Not concerned with Toy Story Land on this day.     After we tap in for Tower of Terror can I make 2 FPP for Magic Kingdom where we will hop later that day in order to get my initial 3.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mthds said:


> I know this has probably been asked but I can not find the answer so apologies for a repeat question.   Do initial 3 FPP have to be in same park if 2 of them are made day of after tapping in for first ride.  Make one at the 60 day mark and the other 2 for another park the day of.
> 
> For example.  If I make a FPP for Tower of Terror in Studios.  Then do Single rider for Rock n Roller.  Falcon in Star Wars area.  (Not concerned with Toy Story Land on this day.     After we tap in for Tower of Terror can I make 2 FPP for Magic Kingdom where we will hop later that day in order to get my initial 3.



Yep, once you tap your one pre-booked FP at Tower of Terror (and assuming you have no other FPs booked that day), you can then immediately book two more at another park.  Here's a post in the FP Addendum sticky that has a bit more detail, but in short, you've got it right given the situation you describe:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...nytime-bonus-fps-cl-fps.3538258/post-56320829


----------



## thor369

My FP window is coming up and confirming the steps.
I choose date first, the park, the the ride and then the time, when do we choose the person and can I assign all three in my part at the same time? If it’s not absolve for 3 then what? Should I still get it for 2 if avaible?
Also, for Animal kindgodn flight of passage I should go there the last day to have a better chance at getting a FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

thor369 said:


> when do we choose the person


You choose in order:
People who need a FP
Date
Park


----------



## seggerman

thanks
we are heading to Hollywood Studios first day (have to - Rise of Resistance opens day 2!)
if we book Slinky Dog Dash we can FastPass Space Mountain after we tap in
I was planning to FastPass ToT - even though I HATE THAT RIDE (my boyfriend has it on his must do list) but I'll leave it - and FastPass PeterPan for that night, too
boyfriend can do single line while I giggle at Muppets (or swirl in the Alien Saucers, which make him dizzy)


----------



## Cluelyss

With the most recent wave of FP updates/changes (in June, I think?) did the early booking glitch disappear when you have 2 or more trips booked within a 60 day window? Or am I just unlucky this morning that it’s not working this time??


----------



## jo-jo

I don't think this is an issue but just to be sure.   We are doing trip with grandkids, usually we hardly go on rides with our FP and just let the grandkids get extra rides.  The first night (travel day) we aren't getting to the parks until evening on a Saturday.   We were planning on just going with the family to get past the gates and then go back to the room.   Give them an extra MB so they can use the FPs.   But will entering the resort room cancel out the use of the FPs?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jo-jo said:


> But will entering the resort room cancel out the use of the FPs?


No. You’ll be fine because the FP system is separate from your resort room’s door access system.


----------



## erider

So we are now booked at All Star Sports for October 19 through 31 with 3 people. We also booked all the fastpasses already at the 60 day window, except on our arrival day the 19th. Now I am thinking of switching to Pop, but they only have availability from October 20 through 31st. And we will stay with 2 people. What will happen when I make the switch? Will the fastpasses for the 3rd person be cancelled, and the 2 other people keep their fastpasses even though we arrive a day later then the original reservation? Or does Disney see the dates don't match exactly and they will cancel all the fastpasses for all the days for all 3 people?


----------



## jeremy1002

jeremy1002 said:


> Can you make fastpasses on a date other the date(s) specified on a date-based ticket?


Bump.


----------



## Brownsfan

1. I have an onsite 1 night room only with MVMCP tickets - can I make FP at 60 day mark?
2. Then I have a onsite package for 7 nights with 7 day ticket the rest of my family arrives 4 days later with an onsite room only and separate tickets - can I make all FP on my 60 day mark or only mine?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jeremy1002 said:


> Can you make fastpasses on a date other the date(s) specified on a date-based ticket?


No - everything is date specific for date-based tickets.


----------



## sheepy19

Hi there, I can't find the answer to this anywhere on the internet so I'm hoping someone can help!!  I have booked our FPs for our up and coming trip but am considering a change of parks for one of our days.  Is there any way I can see FP availability in the other park without cancelling my FPs I have booked!  I don't want to cancel our HS fast passes to look for ones in AK only to discover that there aren't any I want and then I've lost the HS ones!!  Thanks again.


----------



## cjlong88

sheepy19 said:


> Hi there, I can't find the answer to this anywhere on the internet so I'm hoping someone can help!!  I have booked our FPs for our up and coming trip but am considering a change of parks for one of our days.  Is there any way I can see FP availability in the other park without cancelling my FPs I have booked!  I don't want to cancel our HS fast passes to look for ones in AK only to discover that there aren't any I want and then I've lost the HS ones!!  Thanks again.



Yes, you can! You go through the process of adding a new FP. When you select your party/day/park, it will give you a warning that you already have FP's for that day - but it will only cancel your other FP's once you finalize your new FP selection at the end of the selection process.

If you don't find anything worth canceling your initial FP's, just don't finalize the selection. The original FP's will remain.


----------



## sheepy19

cjlong88 said:


> Yes, you can! You go through the process of adding a new FP. When you select your party/day/park, it will give you a warning that you already have FP's for that day - but it will only cancel your other FP's once you finalize your new FP selection at the end of the selection process.
> 
> If you don't find anything worth canceling your initial FP's, just don't finalize the selection. The original FP's will remain.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you, thank you - I'm off to give it a go!! xx


----------



## Lydia S

If we have a split stay of the first 2 days onsite, and the next 2 off, can I still book FastPasses for all 4 days 60 days out? Will I get the extra Magic hours benefit for all 4 days or only the 2 nights I’m staying onsite?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lydia S said:


> If we have a split stay of the first 2 days onsite, and the next 2 off, can I still book FastPasses for all 4 days 60 days out? Will I get the extra Magic hours benefit for all 4 days or only the 2 nights I’m staying onsite?


When your 60-day FP window opens, you can book only for onsite check-in through checkout.

EMH only applies to dates where you are an actual onsite guest.

Split Stay FP booking is explained in the Split Stay section of this thread.


----------



## quandrea

I am headed down Dec 25. My friends join me December 31. Can I make fast pass selections for them when my window opens even if her window opens some days later?  We will be doing things together.


----------



## cdurham1

Is there a list somewhere of what order attractions are in the MDE app when looking for a FP?  Especially in MK, I find myself scrolling down the list every time I refresh.  Does 7DMT show up at the top automatically if it is available?


----------



## Banana22

This has probably been asked, but our 4 yr old son is not tall enough for Space Mountain.  Myself, my wife and DD are tall enough. We booked a FP for him for the ride so all 4 of us would match.  If we booked him another ride using that FP, would one of us be able to ride with him, since he couldn't go on alone ?  It just seems like we're wasting a FP by booking one knowing he can't use.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Banana22 said:


> This has probably been asked, but our 4 yr old son is not tall enough for Space Mountain.  Myself, my wife and DD are tall enough. We booked a FP for him for the ride so all 4 of us would match.  If we booked him another ride using that FP, would one of us be able to ride with him, since he couldn't go on alone ?  It just seems like we're wasting a FP by booking one knowing he can't use.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Rider Swap applies to your family and the discussion is on the Families Board. Here’s a current thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-and-rider-swap.3752186/


----------



## hiroMYhero

quandrea said:


> I am headed down Dec 25. My friends join me December 31. Can I make fast pass selections for them when my window opens even if her window opens some days later?  We will be doing things together.


Which window applies to you?

If friends are linked to you and you are onsite, you can book for whoever is linked to you.


----------



## JETSDAD

cdurham1 said:


> Is there a list somewhere of what order attractions are in the MDE app when looking for a FP?  Especially in MK, I find myself scrolling down the list every time I refresh.  Does 7DMT show up at the top automatically if it is available?


It's alphabetical which is why Seven Dwarfs is near the bottom.  With tiered parks Tier 1 shows first and then Tier 2 and each tier is alphabetical.


----------



## quandrea

hiroMYhero said:


> Which window applies to you?
> 
> If friends are linked to you and you are onsite, you can book for whoever is linked to you.


I’m sixty days in advance of Dec 25. I get there first.


----------



## hiroMYhero

quandrea said:


> I’m sixty days in advance of Dec 25. I get there first.


If friends did not book a room + ticket package, you can book FPs for the complete group.


----------



## pjynx

I'm sorry if this has been asked. I read the 1st page and the most recent several pages...

I booked a package through Disney for onsite stay plus 5-day tickets. Arrival date of 12/13. I'm pretty certain that when I made the reservation, I had to specify what date my tickets would first be used (also 12/13). Due to airline availability, we are actually flying in in 12/12 but our hotel wasn't available for that night so I booked a 1-night stay at a different onsite hotel. This night was booked through a 3rd party, but I've already linked it to my MDE. We are arriving in the evening so I did not get park tickets for that 1 day or modify the date of the 5-day ticket that I booked through Disney. So my question is: which date do I used for my 60 days FP calculation? 12/12 because we will be checking in on that day? or 12/13 because that's the first day our park tickets will be valid? Thanks!

Pam


----------



## hiroMYhero

pjynx said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked. I read the 1st page and the most recent several pages...
> 
> I booked a package through Disney for onsite stay plus 5-day tickets. Arrival date of 12/13. I'm pretty certain that when I made the reservation, I had to specify what date my tickets would first be used (also 12/13). Due to airline availability, we are actually flying in in 12/12 but our hotel wasn't available for that night so I booked a 1-night stay at a different onsite hotel. This night was booked through a 3rd party, but I've already linked it to my MDE. We are arriving in the evening so I did not get park tickets for that 1 day or modify the date of the 5-day ticket that I booked through Disney. So my question is: which date do I used for my 60 days FP calculation? 12/12 because we will be checking in on that day? or 12/13 because that's the first day our park tickets will be valid? Thanks!
> 
> Pam


12/12


----------



## fivefourdis

The FAQ provided a short answer to my question, but I still need some clarity. Can I schedule a FP on a MVMCP night when I am not going into the park that day, I am only going into the park for the party (hopefully early, between the 4-6 window)?

This is what the FAQ says:
"In the past, MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets could be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p. Currently this is still generally true (albeit only from 4:00p to 6:00p) but only for some guests in certain ticket situations."

What are the "certain ticket situations" requirements to pull this off? The party I am attending is near the end of my trip, but I will have one full ticket day left with 3 FP's scheduled the following day. Bottom line: Can I make a FP on the party day without risking my FP's for the following day?


----------



## pjynx

hiroMYhero said:


> 12/12


Thank you!!!

Pam


----------



## DisFanEY

I tried to find the answer to this but couldn't... I did try though!  I have a split stay, one night offsite beginning the 9th and onsite beginning the 10th.  I have my FP's all set for the onsite portion.  I know I have to wait for 30 days out to book my FPs for the 9th, and my ticket window begins the 9th.  My question is, will the 9th come up highlighted to choose a FP 30 days out?  Right now it only highlights the days I am onsite.  Many thanks for your help!


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisFanEY said:


> I tried to find the answer to this but couldn't... I did try though!  I have a split stay, one night offsite beginning the 9th and onsite beginning the 10th.  I have my FP's all set for the onsite portion.  I know I have to wait for 30 days out to book my FPs for the 9th, and my ticket window begins the 9th.  My question is, will the 9th come up highlighted to choose a FP 30 days out?  Right now it only highlights the days I am onsite.  Many thanks for your help!


Only your onsite stay is highlighted because the 9th isn’t part of it.

Wait until you have a 30-day window to book the 9th.


----------



## siren0119

fivefourdis said:


> The FAQ provided a short answer to my question, but I still need some clarity. Can I schedule a FP on a MVMCP night when I am not going into the park that day, I am only going into the park for the party (hopefully early, between the 4-6 window)?
> 
> This is what the FAQ says:
> "In the past, MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets could be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p. Currently this is still generally true (albeit only from 4:00p to 6:00p) but only for some guests in certain ticket situations."
> 
> What are the "certain ticket situations" requirements to pull this off? The party I am attending is near the end of my trip, but I will have one full ticket day left with 3 FP's scheduled the following day. Bottom line: Can I make a FP on the party day without risking my FP's for the following day?



I'm not sure what that wording means, or if it's just a safeguard in case they need to change the policies. As of a few weeks ago, party tickets DID allow us to enter the parks at 4pm, and I was able to book FP's for windows that included times in the 4pm-6pm window (for example, my first FP of party day was in the 3:30-4:30 window, then another in the 4:30-5:30 window) It's been hard to pre-book more than 2 fastpasses in the pre-party window but you can sometimes pick up one more by checking the app once you tap into your second FP. 

We have done party tickets both with, and without other park tickets and there was zero issues with any other scheduled fastpasses when we had ticket days left after the party date.


----------



## ema773

I am sorry if this has been asked before, but I have searched this thread thought I understood what would happen when my booking window opened this morning.

We have a split stay booked with one night at Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace and six nights at Port Orleans Riverside.  Since Buena Vista Palace is entitled to 60 day fast pass bookings, I thought our window would open for the entire stay at both resorts.

However, only the first night opened.  I contacted Disney and they said it is because it is two separate reservations.  Is this correct?  If it is that’s fine, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## fivefourdis

siren0119 said:


> I'm not sure what that wording means, or if it's just a safeguard in case they need to change the policies. As of a few weeks ago, party tickets DID allow us to enter the parks at 4pm, and I was able to book FP's for windows that included times in the 4pm-6pm window (for example, my first FP of party day was in the 3:30-4:30 window, then another in the 4:30-5:30 window) It's been hard to pre-book more than 2 fastpasses in the pre-party window but you can sometimes pick up one more by checking the app once you tap into your second FP.
> 
> We have done party tickets both with, and without other park tickets and there was zero issues with any other scheduled fastpasses when we had ticket days left after the party date.



Thank you for this reply! So, just to be clear. Were you able to pre-book 2 FP selections on a day when you _only_ had a party ticket? My FP scheduling window is coming up and I am trying to understand if that party day is a day when I can search for a FP between 4-5pm, and 5-6pm in advance. Thank you for your help with this question.


----------



## siren0119

fivefourdis said:


> Thank you for this reply! So, just to be clear. Were you able to pre-book 2 FP selections on a day when you _only_ had a party ticket? My FP scheduling window is coming up and I am trying to understand if that party day is a day when I can search for a FP between 4-5pm, and 5-6pm in advance. Thank you for your help with this question.



Yep!  When we were just there in August, all we had was a party ticket until later in the week. I was able to book a couple of FP at MK for the 4pm-6pm timeframe with no issues.

The year before, we had a party ticket and regular park tickets. Was still able to book all my regular FP for the other parks we were planning to hit, and FP at MK for the window before the party (we never do any park visits on party day - I sleep in so I'm rested for the late night!)

You can book FP that INCLUDE 4pm - so you can actually start your FP search for times closer to 3:30 since those windows end at 4:30.


----------



## siren0119

ema773 said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked before, but I have searched this thread thought I understood what would happen when my booking window opened this morning.
> 
> We have a split stay booked with one night at Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace and six nights at Port Orleans Riverside.  Since Buena Vista Palace is entitled to 60 day fast pass bookings, I thought our window would open for the entire stay at both resorts.
> 
> However, only the first night opened.  I contacted Disney and they said it is because it is two separate reservations.  Is this correct?  If it is that’s fine, but I wanted to be sure.



Even if the hotel has 60 day FP privileges, it is not a Disney onsite resort reservation, so that is correct. You have one FP window that starts 60 days from your offsite stay, and one that starts 60 days from your onsite stay.


----------



## Kellyh123

I just want to be clear on the issue of split stays.
My fast pass window opens on Saturday with our first hotel Pop Century where we will be staying one night.  We will then be moving to BWV for the next 3  days and then finally AKV for  the last 5 days.  Can I make fast passes for all three Disney resort stays on Saturday or do I have to wait until 60 days from each reservation?
I have been told different answers so I want to be sure.
Thanks so much


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kellyh123 said:


> Can I make fast passes for all three Disney resort stays on Saturday


Yes - all are onsite Disney Resorts.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

My fastpass window is quickly approaching.  I have a question regarding DHS and SWGE in particular.  When will we know IF there will be boarding groups activated for entry with regards to ROTR opening on Dec. 5th?  I am trying to plan my fastpasses and this kind of throws a wrench into my planning...making me more nervous and stressed out than I already am in regards to fastpasses.  I do have an Oga's Cantina 10:25am morning ressie...so my understanding is if boarding is activated I can get in at 9:25am...???...so make all my fastpasses for the afternoon then in the rest of the park?


----------



## siren0119

FunkyDuckToo said:


> My fastpass window is quickly approaching.  I have a question regarding DHS and SWGE in particular.  When will we know IF there will be boarding groups activated for entry with regards to ROTR opening on Dec. 5th?  I am trying to plan my fastpasses and this kind of throws a wrench into my planning...making me more nervous and stressed out than I already am in regards to fastpasses.  I do have an Oga's Cantina 10:25am morning ressie...so my understanding is if boarding is activated I can get in at 9:25am...???...so make all my fastpasses for the afternoon then in the rest of the park?



The honest answer? you won't know until they activate Boarding passes. It's dynamic, meaning it's not something they put on a schedule. They watch park capacity and guests wanting to get in the land, and there is a threshold at which they will activate boarding passes. When the crowds drop below that threshold, they will stop using the boarding pass system - it could literally be made active and then inactive multiple times in a day depending on flow of people. 

That said, I'd expect it to be activated pretty quickly after rope drop on opening day of RotR - whether it stays active all day or not will depend on the actual crowd levels. 

RE: your Oga's reservation - if they are doing boarding passes you won't need to get one in order to make your reservation, but if they do the same thing that they did with SWGE opening, you would be able to check into SWGE 30 minutes (not an hour) prior to your reservation.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

siren0119 said:


> The honest answer? you won't know until they activate Boarding passes. It's dynamic, meaning it's not something they put on a schedule. They watch park capacity and guests wanting to get in the land, and there is a threshold at which they will activate boarding passes. When the crowds drop below that threshold, they will stop using the boarding pass system - it could literally be made active and then inactive multiple times in a day depending on flow of people.
> 
> That said, I'd expect it to be activated pretty quickly after rope drop on opening day of RotR - whether it stays active all day or not will depend on the actual crowd levels.
> 
> RE: your Oga's reservation - if they are doing boarding passes you won't need to get one in order to make your reservation, but if they do the same thing that they did with SWGE opening, you would be able to check into SWGE 30 minutes (not an hour) prior to your reservation.


Please forgive my ignorance on this subject...but how will I know if the boarding pass system is activated?  Does it show in MDE app?


----------



## siren0119

FunkyDuckToo said:


> Please forgive my ignorance on this subject...but how will I know if the boarding pass system is activated?  Does it show in MDE app?


Yep


----------



## rangerxenos

Question relating to HS and Fastpasses, as my FP day is Saturday.  I'm a little confused with the changes at HS.  Can I simply book one Tier 1 FP, and then when it's used try for another, or do I have to book the other 2 Tier 2 and use them before trying for another Tier 1?

I'll actually be at the park on December 5 when RotR opens, so I plan on being there when the park opens to get on at least one of the two GE rides. Hoping for EEMH, but not holding my breath.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rangerxenos said:


> do I have to book the other 2 Tier 2 and use them before trying for another Tier 1?


Yes. The system continues to run using the 1 Tier 1 + 2 Tier 2s before trying for another Tier 1.


----------



## JETSDAD

rangerxenos said:


> Question relating to HS and Fastpasses, as my FP day is Saturday.  I'm a little confused with the changes at HS.  Can I simply book one Tier 1 FP, and then when it's used try for another, or do I have to book the other 2 Tier 2 and use them before trying for another Tier 1?
> 
> I'll actually be at the park on December 5 when RotR opens, so I plan on being there when the park opens to get on at least one of the two GE rides. Hoping for EEMH, but not holding my breath.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have to use 2 tier 2 FP's before getting another tier 1 when staying in the same park.


----------



## Rach3975

I have a question about modifying FPs before a trip. Does the system show you times when you already have a FP booked? In other words, let's say I have a Splash FP for 10-11 and I'm trying to modify a 7DMT FP time. If the only available 7DMT FP is at 10, will the site show it to me or not? Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

Rach3975 said:


> I have a question about modifying FPs before a trip. Does the system show you times when you already have a FP booked? In other words, let's say I have a Splash FP for 10-11 and I'm trying to modify a 7DMT FP time. If the only available 7DMT FP is at 10, will the site show it to me or not? Thanks!


No it won't.


----------



## rangerxenos

JETSDAD said:


> You have to use 2 tier 2 FP's before getting another tier 1 when staying in the same park.



Thank you, that's what I thought, but wasn't sure it had changed since GE opened.


----------



## Kellyh123

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - all are onsite Disney Resorts.


I wanted to say thanks for the information that I could  make all of my fast passes at one time when I had 3 different Disney resort reservations that were back to back.  I was able to do this 60 days out from the first reservation.  Thanks so much for the info. 
 I had to call Disney to get some other things worked out on My Disney Experience and I asked the cast member if I would be able to do this.  She told me no.  I asked her if she had heard of the DIS.  She told me she had.   I told her that the people on the DIS who knew a lot about this said I would be able to do this.  She said if the DIS said I could there was a good chance that I would be able to.  She told me the information they have is that you can't but she hoped I received Pixie dust and was able to make all the reservations at one time


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kellyh123 said:


> She said if the DIS said I could there was a good chance that I would be able to.


Thanks for sharing! It’s good to know the phone CMs reinforce @mesaboy2 ‘s up-to-date and accurate  info! 

Their Twitter team never seems too pleased when I reply to let them know that the info they’ve Tweeted is outdated and incorrect.


----------



## ejgonz2

Am I understanding things correctly? My family of 6 will be on site for 8 nights and my cousins family of 5 will be off site.

If we’re linked on MDE, can I book FPs for all 11 of us starting at 60 days from my check in date? Any caveats I should be aware of?


----------



## fivefourdis

If I schedule a Fastpass during or intersecting with a meal-time, or an experience like Savi’s, will the system force me to cancel the ADR, change the Fast Pass or neither, allowing me to determine my schedule after getting all of my fastpasses?


----------



## glamdring269

Avatar went down yesterday afternoon and I was given a replacement fast pass. I read it and it said it was good through the end of the 8th. I read it again while at Epcot last night just to be sure I wouldn’t be wasting it if I waited another day. And yet here we are on the morning of the 8th and it’s gone. Awesome.

For the record. I’ve had these before and know they usually end same day. This one was different or at least I thought it was.


----------



## siren0119

fivefourdis said:


> If I schedule a Fastpass during or intersecting with a meal-time, or an experience like Savi’s, will the system force me to cancel the ADR, change the Fast Pass or neither, allowing me to determine my schedule after getting all of my fastpasses?



Fastpasses and ADRs aren't tied together (meaning you wouldn't have to cancel one or the other), but the system will alert you that you have something scheduled at that time. Fastpasses have a 1 hour window so overlap definitely happens.


----------



## laurenj1991

Today was my 60 day mark. I arrive 12/7 check out 12/14 and have a 7 day PH pass with a MVMCP ticket also on 12/10. My booking window highlights 12/14 but I don’t think I have park tickets that day? It lets me book FP like I do. Is this normal or am I missing something where with the Xmas party ticket it’s not counting that day? I have 7 people in my group and on 12/10 I have 3 FP booked each between two parks so I can’t imagine that’s it?


----------



## Bahamontes

My 60 day mark for our 12/9 arrival is Thursday. Tried setting up my “fp party” now to minimize holdups Thursday morning, and while we’re both listed, I get a “Not so fast! Does everyone have tickets?” message.

When I go to “link ticket or package,” I get a “reservation already linked” banner. I called the number suggested, but wait time was 30+, and y’all know more than the CMs anyway.

Is the issue I’m having simply related to me not being in my window yet, and the obstacles I mentioned will disappear Thursday morning?


----------



## laurenj1991

I had that problem today. I called the number and the cast Member said people in my party had duplicate profiles that I couldn’t see. He deleted them and I was good to go. Worth a call to them maybe later tonight to see if they can make sure you have no duplicates. It caused me some stress at 7:00am. I thought the error would clear with my booking opening but it didn’t. I got what I needed but would have preferred to not freak out so early today lol


----------



## Bahamontes

laurenj1991 said:


> I had that problem today. I called the number and the cast Member said people in my party had duplicate profiles that I couldn’t see. He deleted them and I was good to go. ...


Thanks! Calling again....


----------



## siren0119

laurenj1991 said:


> Today was my 60 day mark. I arrive 12/7 check out 12/14 and have a 7 day PH pass with a MVMCP ticket also on 12/10. My booking window highlights 12/14 but I don’t think I have park tickets that day? It lets me book FP like I do. Is this normal or am I missing something where with the Xmas party ticket it’s not counting that day? I have 7 people in my group and on 12/10 I have 3 FP booked each between two parks so I can’t imagine that’s it?



Your 7 day ticket is good for 10 days - so if your start date is 12/7 you'd *technically* have until 12/17 to use your 7 park days. That allows for rest days, or other things a guest might want to do while in the area.


----------



## hiroMYhero

laurenj1991 said:


> It lets me book FP like I do.


Your MVMCP ticket entitlement allows FP booking for 12/10 so you can book for a total of 8 park days. If you’re park hopping on 12/10 then you cancel out that 8th day - you won’t be able to enter a park on the 14th.


----------



## Bahamontes

Bahamontes said:


> My 60 day mark for our 12/9 arrival is Thursday. Tried setting up my “fp party” now to minimize holdups Thursday morning, and while we’re both listed, I get a “Not so fast! Does everyone have tickets?” message.
> 
> When I go to “link ticket or package,” I get a “reservation already linked” banner. I called the number suggested, but wait time was 30+, and y’all know more than the CMs anyway.
> 
> Is the issue I’m having simply related to me not being in my window yet, and the obstacles I mentioned will disappear Thursday morning?



Cast member insisted the error messages will disappear when my window opens Thursday morning, and saw no duplicates. Then again, I’ll really have no recourse if he’s wrong, so back to square one.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bahamontes said:


> Cast member insisted the error messages will disappear when my window opens Thursday morning, and saw no duplicates. Then again, I’ll really have no recourse if he’s wrong, so back to square one.


You’re not at square 1. The system recognizes your Tickets when your FP window opens. This is how the system functions with date-based tickets and package tickets.


----------



## siren0119

Bahamontes said:


> Cast member insisted the error messages will disappear when my window opens Thursday morning, and saw no duplicates. Then again, I’ll really have no recourse if he’s wrong, so back to square one.



The cast member is correct. Your tickets are there, but the FP system won't recognize that you have tickets until your FP bookin window opens up.


----------



## ejgonz2

ejgonz2 said:


> Am I understanding things correctly? My family of 6 will be on site for 8 nights and my cousins family of 5 will be off site.
> 
> If we’re linked on MDE, can I book FPs for all 11 of us starting at 60 days from my check in date? Any caveats I should be aware of?



Bump


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

So nervous for tomorrow morning...Fastpass Day!!...wishing everyone else luck on scoring yours too!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ejgonz2 said:


> Am I understanding things correctly? My family of 6 will be on site for 8 nights and my cousins family of 5 will be off site.
> 
> If we’re linked on MDE, can I book FPs for all 11 of us starting at 60 days from my check in date? Any caveats I should be aware of?


Yes, that’s correct, so long as one of the on site guests is part of the FP reservation. You could not, for example, book for your family at one park and their family in another. All members of their family must be linked to your MDE profile, and they must all have their tickets purchased and linked as well.


----------



## LynnTH

Sorry if this has been asked.  Just booked a quick trip in December.  Fly in on December 14th (won't get in until late).  Doing the MVMKP on the 15th and then have 2 Day Mid Day Tickets for the the 16th and 17th.  (Staying at the Swan)

Since I am checking in on the 14th.  Will my fastpass day be 60 days from that date or will it be 60 days from the 15th as that is the 1st date my tickets are good for.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LynnTH said:


> Since I am checking in on the 14th. Will my fastpass day be 60 days from that date


Yes - it’s based on your onsite check-in.


----------



## siren0119

It's 60 days from your ticket start date, the hotel reservation just opens up your booking window at 60 days vs 30.

Your PARTY ticket will allow you to book fastpasses on the 15th, since you can get into the park at 4pm and will be able to use FP from 4-6PM.
Your Mid Day tickets will let you book fastpasses for the 16th on.


----------



## hiroMYhero

siren0119 said:


> It's 60 days from your ticket start date, the hotel reservation just opens up your booking window at 60 days vs 30.
> 
> Your PARTY ticket will allow you to book fastpasses on the 15th, since you can get into the park at 4pm and will be able to use FP from 4-6PM.
> Your Mid Day tickets will let you book fastpasses for the 16th on.


This is incorrect info. 

It’s 60 days from check-in and allows booking for any day during the stay as long as valid ticket entitlements are also linked.


----------



## siren0119

hiroMYhero said:


> This is incorrect info.
> 
> It’s 60 days from check-in and allows booking for any day during the stay as long as valid ticket entitlements are also linked.



But a ticket that starts on the 16th isn't valid until the 16th - so it's not a valid ticket entitlement on check in day.  
When we were down in August we had a party ticket and a single day ticket (Party ticket on a Tuesday, the single day ticket five days later). We could ONLY book FP at 60 days for those two individual days even though we were checking in a few days before the party.


----------



## hiroMYhero

siren0119 said:


> But a ticket that starts on the 16th isn't valid until the 16th - so it's not a valid ticket entitlement on check in day.
> When we were down in August we had a party ticket and a single day ticket (Party ticket on a Tuesday, the single day ticket five days later). We could ONLY book FP at 60 days for those two individual days even though we were checking in a few days before the party.


The FP window allows booking for any date-based tickets during the open window.


----------



## siren0119

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP window allows booking for any date-based tickets during the open window.



OK - now I know I need more coffee this morning. My brain was NOT reading things correctly! 
Window opens on check in day
The days AVAILABLE to book are based on the ticket media valid dates. 

Derp. Send moar coffee.


----------



## LynnTH

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - it’s based on your onsite check-in.



Thank You.


----------



## Bahamontes

hiroMYhero said:


> You’re not at square 1. The system recognizes your Tickets when your FP window opens. This is how the system functions with date-based tickets and package tickets.



Thank you for explaining exactly what I needed to know in a way I could understand. Really appreciate it.


----------



## 33Legend

We want to let my son get a FP for Navi as he isnt tall enough for FOP. Do I have to get a Navi FP myself, or can I go on with him without a FP as long as he has one?


----------



## mesaboy2

33Legend said:


> We want to let my son get a FP for Navi as he isnt tall enough for FOP. Do I have to get a Navi FP myself, or can I go on with him without a FP as long as he has one?





mesaboy2 said:


> - *All guests entering an attraction's FP queue must have a valid FP for that attraction*, including all character M&Gs. The only exceptions to this are small children under 3yo, who do not need FPs.


----------



## siren0119

33Legend said:


> We want to let my son get a FP for Navi as he isnt tall enough for FOP. Do I have to get a Navi FP myself, or can I go on with him without a FP as long as he has one?



You won't be allowed through the FP line if you don't have a FP for yourself. EVERY person in your party that wants to enter together has to have a FP.


----------



## CallieS

How do I redeem my fastpasses without a magic band or ticket? I am attending Disney After Hours and have a paper ticket right now, which I'm assuming I'll trade in for a wrist band, not a hard ticket, correct? I'm also staying at a Disney Springs area hotel, so I'm assuming I won't get a magic band, correct? I was able to book fast passes, just now wondering how to redeem them. LOL.

Can I use my cell phone?
Can I use an old magic band from a previous trip? If so, how does that work? Is it pretty self explanatory in MDE?


----------



## goofynut41

I know this has probably been asked a hundred times but when are they gonna have fast passes for Galaxy edge rides? My fast pass time is fast approaching.....


----------



## hiroMYhero

CallieS said:


> Can I use an old magic band from a previous trip?


Yes. Scan it at the FP touchpoints.


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofynut41 said:


> I know this has probably been asked a hundred times but when are they gonna have fast passes for Galaxy edge rides? My fast pass time is fast approaching.....


Not anytime soon. You don’t even have to consider FPs for SWGE planning.


----------



## goofynut41

hiroMYhero said:


> Not anytime soon. You don’t even have to consider FPs for SWGE planning.


So you just have to get there first and get in line????


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofynut41 said:


> So you just have to get there first and get in line????


You must have missed the SWGE sub forum where there’s a Sticky on the Attractions. Your questions are answered there because this FP thread is for FP attractions:
https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Do you have to use all three FP's that you're alotted before you can book the additional? At AK on Monday I had Navi, Everest, and KS. After Everest, i canceled KS and tried to book FoP. However, it said I had already chosen a FP for this tier and that I had to use my remaining FP before making another selection. I didn't have one though? Luckily, I was able to grab ITTBAB and walked up to the scanner, walked back out, and was able to make a FoP FP. My question is.. Was that correct? Should I have been allowed to book FoP after I canceled my remaining FP.  I could have sworn that I've read that people book 1 FP and then can just keep booking another one, regardless of tier after they use that first one.


***NEVERMIND***

- *Only 4th FPs (and beyond) are not subject to tiering limitations. Scheduling less than 3 FPs for a day is not a shortcut to getting additional Group 1 FPs in the same park faster.*


----------



## disneygrandma

needing help.  My 60 day window did not open up.  Room resvs are in there starting on 12/10.  Only 2 people going this trip.  Selected both of us.  AP vouchers have been on the acct for a while.  This will be the trip we activate them.  

It is only giving me 30 days out, not the 60.  What do I do?  Who do I call?  I've been waiting on a general number, but in the past I believe I read about a phone number for help just for FP+

Anyone that can help?  Thanks


----------



## disneygrandma

Problem resolved.  Thanks


----------



## Nermel9

Hi everyone, 

So I read the split stay section and I just wanted to make sure I am understanding it correctly. If I’m staying at a Disney resort one night, and then moving to a different resort for 2 more nights, I will be able to make FP’s for all 3 days on the 60 day mark from the first night stay, right?

 And would it be better to have a 3 day ticket attached to the first reservation? As of now I have it attached to the second (I don’t actually have the first resort booked yet bc I’m not sure where I want to stay for one night, but it’s definitely what I’m doing!)  

Thank you! Hope this all makes sense!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nermel9 said:


> And would it be better to have a 3 day ticket attached to the first reservation? As of now I have it attached to the second


It’s better to just cancel that ticket and link a ticket that you’ve purchased from a ticket discounter for savings over buying from Disney.

You’ll be able to book FPs for all days of your complete stay.


----------



## babiipiggiex3

Would there be any difference between trying to book FPs via the website or using the app? Is one better than the other?


----------



## dtk07

Hollywood Studios question. 

Are you required to book and use tier 2 fastpasses before moving on to extra fasspasses? Could I book only a single Tier 1 fastpass (ignoring tier 2) before arriving, use it early in the day, and then (with no booked fastpasses remaining) book whatever tier 1 might be available day of as my next fastpass?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dtk07 said:


> Are you required to book and use tier 2 fastpasses before moving on to extra fasspasses?


Book 2Tier2s and use or book and allow to expire or book and ‘tap’ and walk away.

When in 1 park and not hopping, you can’t just move to booking FP#4/2nd Tier 1.


----------



## vamassey1

My FP day is coming up. I'm linked with my 2 DD and they each have their own MDX accounts. Can we all 3 try to get FPs on our FP day? I was hoping we could divide and conquer, each taking a different day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

vamassey1 said:


> Can we all 3 try to get FPs on our FP day?


Yes as long as both DDs are linked to each other’s account. Or, everyone uses your login ID.


----------



## vamassey1

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes as long as both DDs are linked to each other’s account. Or, everyone uses your login ID.



I'm linked to both. I need to make sure they are linked together too. I hadn't thought about all using my ID. Thanks!


----------



## Nermel9

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s better to just cancel that ticket and link a ticket that you’ve purchased from a ticket discounter for savings over buying from Disney.
> 
> You’ll be able to book FPs for all days of your complete stay.



Thank you!

Now another question...if I just keep my 2 day tickets attached to my 2nd reservation and buy MVMCP tickets for the first night and attach those to the first resort reservation, what happens? I’m guessing I’d have to do FP’s separately right, because it won’t realize I have the 2 day tickets if they are linked to the 2nd resort reservation...

This is so complicated!


----------



## krayzie

Fast pass day was today and Slinky dog is way too popular. Ended up with the alien ride lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nermel9 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now another question...if I just keep my 2 day tickets attached to my 2nd reservation and buy MVMCP tickets for the first night and attach those to the first resort reservation, what happens? I’m guessing I’d have to do FP’s separately right, because it won’t realize I have the 2 day tickets if they are linked to the 2nd resort reservation...
> 
> This is so complicated!


MVMCP tickets don’t link to reservations so if it’s for that first night, you’ll be fine booking for all days of your 2 stays when your window opens.


----------



## ericar

will a dining reservation stop me from making a fastpass for that time?


----------



## cjlong88

ericar said:


> will a dining reservation stop me from making a fastpass for that time?


It will not. It will warn you that you have a dining reservation for that time, but you will still be able to book the fastpass.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Help, I have tickets and resort linked to my account and today is my FP day but it's not working - says I need admission or rezzie linked, but they are there and I see them in MDE.  WHat now?


----------



## mesaboy2

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Help, I have tickets and resort linked to my account and today is my FP day but it's not working - says I need admission or rezzie linked, but they are there and I see them in MDE.  WHat now?



What is your resort check-in date?


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

when I click on the resort (off site with priviledges) it says "Information About This Resort Hotel is Not Currently Available" so I guess it's not properly recognized?  I want to cry.
This is on the app.  The computer won't show my plans at all - it's in a loop "Please Come Back Later, We Can't Show Your Plans At This TIme"   ARGH


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

FWIW using an incognito window worked or maybe the glitch was over by the time I opened the new window an logged on.  Hopefully there won't be a glitch for the on-site 60-day window of our split stay.


----------



## ellemichelle

Our 1st trip as a couple coincides with a convention my husband is attending and some days he may arrive later than me. I'm trying to figure out if I'll cause any problems/challenges for us if I do all of our FPs for 2 people and then let his expire if he doesn't make it to the park in time. We may not know his full meeting schedule until after our FPs are made. I know some users have reported issues in FPs not expiring correctly and limiting their ability to go for a 4th, but it doesn't seem consistent, so I'm not sure how worried I need to be?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ellemichelle said:


> Our 1st trip as a couple coincides with a convention my husband is attending and some days he may arrive later than me. I'm trying to figure out if I'll cause any problems/challenges for us if I do all of our FPs for 2 people and then let his expire if he doesn't make it to the park in time. We may not know his full meeting schedule until after our FPs are made. I know some users have reported issues in FPs not expiring correctly and limiting their ability to go for a 4th, but it doesn't seem consistent, so I'm not sure how worried I need to be?


For MK, just cancel the FPs that he misses rather than letting them expire.

For the other parks, if he misses a Tier 1 FP, Cancel it as you can book a Tier 1 for him if you are trying for a Tier 1 as FP#4 for you.

Allow Tier 2 FPs to expire if he misses them. If they don’t drop off, book a close-by Tier 2 and have him tap and walk away.


----------



## Rubeng724

My FP booking window is tomorrow. My priority list is as follows:

FoP 60+1
7DMT 60+3
Slinky 60+5
FoP 60+6
7DMT 60+7
FEA 60+4
Thoughts?


----------



## Rubeng724

Also, we are a party of 7.

Should I make FP selections for 1, and then add the rest? Or book for all 7 at once?


----------



## JETSDAD

Rubeng724 said:


> Also, we are a party of 7.
> 
> Should I make FP selections for 1, and then add the rest? Or book for all 7 at once?


No! You'll likely end up with only 1 FP and 6 people without.  Book all at once.  

FOP at 60+1 is not very likely to happen.


----------



## lovin'fl

So...I have 2 nights resort resie Dec 19-21. With one day ticket for Dec 20. Is my 60 day window from The 19th or 20th? And I'm aiming for FOP and think it's a good shot. I will book that first.

Though we plan to hop from HS in AM to AK in PM where we'll have evening FP. I was wondering if we should book AK FP in AM and then hop to HS with hopes to get 4th and 5th FP. We have not had much luck doing that in the past but we have friends who claim to do it all the time. This is Dec 20th too...a level 9 in the parks as far as crowds.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovin'fl said:


> So...I have 2 nights resort resie Dec 19-21. With one day ticket for Dec 20. Is my 60 day window from The 19th or 20th?


The 19th - it’s based on onsite resort check-in.


----------



## lovin'fl

hiroMYhero said:


> The 19th - it’s based on onsite resort check-in.


Thanks....I added a 2nd paragraph above if you can give any advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## hiroMYhero

lovin'fl said:


> Thanks....I added a 2nd paragraph above if you can give any advice. Much appreciated.


With a 1-day park visit, you’d have better luck rope dropping AK if you want FoP; book only 1 or 2 FPs for AK and as soon as you tap in for FP#1 at AK, immediately book a HS Tier 1 FP...

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky for Park Hopping tips.


----------



## justreading

I received an email from Disney Destinations today cancelling a 9:10 am fastpass and changing it to 12:30.  That really throws a wrench into my plans.  I called the fastpass helpdesk and they tried to restore it but they said all the fps for 9 :10 have already been snatched up.  What???  Has anyone had this happen before?   And there are no fastpasses available for anything else in the 9:00 am hour this day at HS.  Any advice for me?  It's  certainly isn't going to ruin our the day...but I'm not happy with disney right now.


----------



## lovin'fl

justreading said:


> I received an email from Disney Destinations today cancelling a 9:10 am fastpass and changing it to 12:30.  That really throws a wrench into my plans.  I called the fastpass helpdesk and they tried to restore it but they said all the fps for 9 :10 have already been snatched up.  What???  Has anyone had this happen before?   And there are no fastpasses available for anything else in the 9:00 am hour this day at HS.  Any advice for me?  It's  certainly isn't going to ruin our the day...but I'm not happy with disney right now.


They may be changing park hours and dropped the 9am hour. The CM might not know. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## mesaboy2

justreading said:


> I received an email from Disney Destinations today cancelling a 9:10 am fastpass and changing it to 12:30.  That really throws a wrench into my plans.  I called the fastpass helpdesk and they tried to restore it but they said all the fps for 9 :10 have already been snatched up.  What???  Has anyone had this happen before?   And there are no fastpasses available for anything else in the 9:00 am hour this day at HS.  Any advice for me?  It's  certainly isn't going to ruin our the day...but I'm not happy with disney right now.



What date?



lovin'fl said:


> They may be changing park hours and dropped the 9am hour. The CM might not know. Wouldn't surprise me.



I cannot recall Disney ever *reducing* hours unless under extreme and unexpected circumstances.


----------



## Nicole722

justreading said:


> I received an email from Disney Destinations today cancelling a 9:10 am fastpass and changing it to 12:30.  That really throws a wrench into my plans.  I called the fastpass helpdesk and they tried to restore it but they said all the fps for 9 :10 have already been snatched up.  What???  Has anyone had this happen before?   And there are no fastpasses available for anything else in the 9:00 am hour this day at HS.  Any advice for me?  It's  certainly isn't going to ruin our the day...but I'm not happy with disney right now.


Same thing happened to me for November 13th at Hollywood studios with little mermaid...I had a 9:10 and they gave me a 1:50 instead.  I switched to a 10:00 muppets.


----------



## justreading

lovin'fl said:


> They may be changing park hours and dropped the 9am hour. The CM might not know. Wouldn't surprise me.


Maybe. But Hollywood Studios opening later than 9am in November I think is doubtful.  Not sure I'll ever get a true answer as to why they did this.


----------



## justreading

mesaboy2 said:


> What date?
> 
> November 5th.
> 
> I cannot recall Disney ever *reducing* hours unless under extreme and unexpected circumstances.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nicole722 said:


> Same thing happened to me for November 13th at Hollywood studios with little mermaid...I had a 9:10 and they gave me a 1:50 instead.  I switched to a 10:00 muppets.





justreading said:


> Maybe. But Hollywood Studios opening later than 9am in November I think is doubtful.  Not sure I'll ever get a true answer as to why they did this.


The park hours haven’t changed - I checked and ToT FP is available for 9:15a on 11/13.

The DHS FP system may have glitched and canceled out FPs and subbed in other times.


----------



## justreading

Nicole722 said:


> Same thing happened to me for November 13th at Hollywood studios with little mermaid...I had a 9:10 and they gave me a 1:50 instead.  I switched to a 10:00 muppets.



They must be changing the Little Mermaid schedule.  Just wish they'd make these changes 60 days in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

justreading said:


> They must be changing the Little Mermaid schedule.  Just wish they'd make these changes 60 days in advance.


You’re right! 

The first show is at 10:00a. I believe the current 9:30a show was in place due to the Extra Early Magic Hours which end on Nov. 2nd.


----------



## fivefourdis

I’m interested in DAH. I’m told I can enter the MK at 7pm for a 10-1am after hours event. Can I book fast passes for the 7-10 hours? Any concerns with doing this?


----------



## Cluelyss

fivefourdis said:


> I’m interested in DAH. I’m told I can enter the MK at 7pm for a 10-1am after hours event. Can I book fast passes for the 7-10 hours? Any concerns with doing this?


Yes, you can, so long as you don’t have FPs booked in another park during the day.


----------



## HelenParr

Nicole722 said:


> Same thing happened to me for November 13th at Hollywood studios with little mermaid...I had a 9:10 and they gave me a 1:50 instead.  I switched to a 10:00 muppets.


Same for me on 11/7.  I had an early Mermaid (as a place holder to get in 3 FPs as soon as possible) yesterday that got bumped to 12:10. There appears to be nothing in the morning right now.  If I can't improve it, I'll probably just tap at 12:10, or change parks.


----------



## adizzle819

If you are park hopping, can you book only your first FP at the 60 day windown and then FP 2 and 3 for a different park after you use your FP1? Let's say I make my FP1 in DHS for TSMM in the morning. Once I use that, can I book my other 2 for Epcot for later in the day or do I have to book 3 in DHS and tap them or let them expire? I know you can't book additional ones in the same park until they are used or expired, but I couldn't find anything about park hopping. I know I probably won't be able to get a same day FP to Soarin', but maybe one for Spaceship Earth, etc? Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

adizzle819 said:


> If you are park hopping, can you book only your first FP at the 60 day windown and then FP 2 and 3 for a different park after you use your FP1?


Yes - everything is explained in the Park Hopping post in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky found at the top of this forum.


----------



## adizzle819

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - everything is explained in the Park Hopping post in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky found at the top of this forum.


Thanks so much! I found it and it answered everything I needed!


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

FWIW I had some trouble with MDE for making FP+ rezzies at my different (split stay off/on site) 60 days.  Since DH saw the same problems at different times at work as I saw at home on MDE, we suspect a windows 10 issue?  Sometimes MDE just blinks an error message and tries to reconnect in an endless loop.  I saw this both of my FP+ days until I opened an incognito window using Vivaldi.  DH was on Internet Explorer.
Though I was able to make FP+ rezzies in the incognito window, I did get repeated error messages to remove a member of my party - even when there was no FP conflict.  I tried again in a minute and all was then well.
Just wanted others to know that despite repeated glitches while making rezzies, I was able to make my FP+ rezzies - so hang in there through the "what the heck" frustration and keep trying.


----------



## cjlong88

Can you have two people book FP's on the same account at the same time? I'm thinking myself using MDE on my phone/computer and my partner also logged into my account on his computer.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cjlong88 said:


> Can you have two people book FP's on the same account at the same time? I'm thinking myself using MDE on my phone/computer and my partner also logged into my account on his computer.


Yes, that’ll work.


----------



## daraus

First time visiting WDW week between Xmas and New years. dec28 to jan4. Im I correct in assuming there will not be many fast passes available 30 days out?


----------



## buzz1fan

I just booked between Christmas and New Years fast passes.  I went in to modify and many rides at Hollywood and Epcot and MK said out of passes for the day.  Do they add more later?


----------



## hiroMYhero

buzz1fan said:


> I just booked between Christmas and New Years fast passes.  I went in to modify and many rides at Hollywood and Epcot and MK said out of passes for the day.  Do they add more later?


No, but as other guests change their plans, some availability will pop up.


----------



## JETSDAD

buzz1fan said:


> I just booked between Christmas and New Years fast passes.  I went in to modify and many rides at Hollywood and Epcot and MK said out of passes for the day.  Do they add more later?


If you're modifying a tier 2 it won't show any tier 1 FP's as being available (assuming you have a tier 1 selected already) even though they still have availability.


----------



## GoingtoDisBig

For people that missed a FP they really wanted like 7DMT, how often do you check back to see if one becomes available?


----------



## mesaboy2

buzz1fan said:


> I just booked between Christmas and New Years fast passes.  I went in to modify and many rides at Hollywood and Epcot and MK said out of passes for the day.  Do they add more later?



Not typically.  If hours are extended, then FPs will be added for those additional hours.



GoingtoDisBig said:


> For people that missed a FP they really wanted like 7DMT, how often do you check back to see if one becomes available?



As often as possible.  The more you do, the better your chances.


----------



## JETSDAD

GoingtoDisBig said:


> For people that missed a FP they really wanted like 7DMT, how often do you check back to see if one becomes available?


I usually don't bother until a day or two before.  Others will look randomly whenever they think about it.


----------



## babiipiggiex3

If I have Mid-Day Magic tickets, for HS can I choose 2 FPs for tier 2 attractions in the morning before 12pm so by the time I go and use the 3rd FP which is tier 1, I can go on and choose the next tier 1s? I think I read somewhere that this was not allowed and you will get an email telling you to choose other FP after noon time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

babiipiggiex3 said:


> can I choose 2 FPs for tier 2 attractions in the morning before 12pm


No. The system will cancel your FPs due to your mid-day ticket only being valid from 12:00 onward.

Choose your first FP to begin at 12 noon.


----------



## babiipiggiex3

hiroMYhero said:


> No. The system will cancel your FPs due to your mid-day ticket only being valid from 12:00 onward.
> 
> Choose your first FP to begin at 12 noon.



Awesome. Thank you for such a quick response!


----------



## alopez926

Hi, we have a base ticket for Saturday.  We are going to EEMH at DHS and I booked FP at Epcot for later in the day in case we want to park hop. The forecast is very rainy and I dont want to invest in the hopper until we know more about the weather. 

Question: once my ticket is scanned at DHS during EEMH, will my Epcot fast passes disappear if I dont have a hopper purchased before entering the park?  Thank you!


----------



## hiroMYhero

alopez926 said:


> Hi, we have a base ticket for Saturday.  We are going to EEMH at DHS and I booked FP at Epcot for later in the day in case we want to park hop. The forecast is very rainy and I dont want to invest in the hopper until we know more about the weather.
> 
> Question: once my ticket is scanned at DHS during EEMH, will my Epcot fast passes disappear if I dont have a hopper purchased before entering the park?  Thank you!


No; you’ll be fine. Do cancel them if you decide not to hop.


----------



## alopez926

hiroMYhero said:


> No; you’ll be fine. Do cancel them if you decide not to hop.


Will do. Thanks so much!


----------



## Thecouch

babiipiggiex3 said:


> If I have Mid-Day Magic tickets, for HS can I choose 2 FPs for tier 2 attractions in the morning before 12pm so by the time I go and use the 3rd FP which is tier 1, I can go on and choose the next tier 1s? I think I read somewhere that this was not allowed and you will get an email telling you to choose other FP after noon time.


book your tier 1 first right on 12 . on the day ride that ride as soon as you get in the park . then modify one of your other ones to first tier 2 time you can get if its earlier then the one you booked . like muppets at 1230 . then go tap it off . then do same with 2nd tier 2 fastpass . you might be able to get all 3 out of the way in a hour and then look for a tier 1 for your 4th pass

eg . get in park at 12 . ride tier one ride at 1210 . while in line modify your 1pm fastpass to 1230 muppets . after fastpass tier one ride go and tap fastpass for muppets at 1225hrs . then look for a early time for fastpass 3 like frozen at 1pm . go tap fastpass at 12:55 and then your free to book 4th fastpass on anything


----------



## goofynut41

This has probably been asked before but is there a list of which rides to go for first on fast pass day?


----------



## siren0119

goofynut41 said:


> This has probably been asked before but is there a list of which rides to go for first on fast pass day?


Best rule of thumb is to try for the hard-to-get fastpasses (Avatar, SDMT, SDD) on the last days of your trip and then work backward from there to your first day of the trip.


----------



## goofynut41

siren0119 said:


> Best rule of thumb is to try for the hard-to-get fastpasses (Avatar, SDMT, SDD) on the last days of your trip and then work backward from there to your first day of the trip.





siren0119 said:


> Best rule of thumb is to try for the hard-to-get fastpasses (Avatar, SDMT, SDD) on the last days of your trip and then work backward from there to your first day of the trip.


But I have already made plans to go to Hollywood studios and Animal Kingdom on my first days cause those are EMH days. And made dining plans also.. Guess I could use the fast passes for the evening parks. WE always make our last night at Magic Kingdom with dinner at Cinderella Castle.


----------



## siren0119

goofynut41 said:


> But I have already made plans to go to Hollywood studios and Animal Kingdom on my first days cause those are EMH days. And made dining plans also.. Guess I could use the fast passes for the evening parks. WE always make our last night at Magic Kingdom with dinner at Cinderella Castle.



You can always just keep checking back to see if the highly desirable passes show up, and refresh while you are at the parks. 

The challenge with FP is that people who had longer vacation that end within the first few days of your trip got to book their fastpasses for your first few days a week+ ago. So getting popular FP on the first few days of your trip will always be difficult.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

goofynut41 said:


> But I have already made plans to go to Hollywood studios and Animal Kingdom on my first days cause those are EMH days. And made dining plans also.. Guess I could use the fast passes for the evening parks. WE always make our last night at Magic Kingdom with dinner at Cinderella Castle.


We were in the same situation and did exactly as you suggest:  FP+s later in the day our first days because we had to schedule harder PF+s a few days into the trip AND didn't want to give up our EMH morning plans with dining reservations.  I was surprised at just how far out I had to go to get certain FP+s for this trip.  Good luck


----------



## TravelholicBR

Hello! Does anyone know if fast pass reservations count as used if you haven't actually entered the park? For example, if I get a 10 a.m. FP for Muppets and a 11 a.m. for the Little Mermaid show, but only enter the park at 2 p.m., would the first two count as used? Thank you!


----------



## siren0119

TravelholicBR said:


> Hello! Does anyone know if fast pass reservations count as used if you haven't actually entered the park? For example, if I get a 10 a.m. FP for Muppets and a 11 a.m. for the Little Mermaid show, but only enter the park at 2 p.m., would the first two count as used? Thank you!



They expire and fall off of your MDE if you don't use them within 15 minutes of the latest time. They don't count as "used" per se, but if you miss your window they go away and will not be there for you if you arrive at the park late.


----------



## HausofDisney

I bought 3 day park hopper tickets that are valid from May 13-May 17, purchased separate from the resort stay. However, we later added on a day to our Disney resort stay at the beginning of our trip and will be arriving to Disney on May 12th now. I was just wondering when the 90 day FastPass+ opportunity will be, will it be 90 day before the May 13th date and not the 12th? The first day of the park tickets, not the resort stay. Sorry this will be my first time doing this. Thank you very much.


----------



## mesaboy2

HausofDisney said:


> I bought 3 day park hopper tickets that are valid from May 13-May 17, purchased separate from the resort stay. However, we later added on a day to our Disney resort stay at the beginning of our trip and will be arriving to Disney on May 12th now. I was just wondering *when the 90 day FastPass+ opportunity will be*, will it be 90 day before the May 13th date and not the 12th? The first day of the park tickets, not the resort stay. Sorry this will be my first time doing this. Thank you very much.



Ninety days prior to May 17, your checkout day.

ETA:  Assuming you’re using the club-level FP add-on option.  If not, then the answer in the next post applies.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HausofDisney said:


> I was just wondering when the 90 day FastPass+ opportunity will be, will it be 90 day before the May 13th date and not the 12th?


It’s 60 days , not 90.

60 days before May 12th you’ll be able to book FPs for 3 park days between May 13 and May 17.


----------



## jeremy1002

hiroMYhero said:


> No. The system will cancel your FPs due to your mid-day ticket only being valid from 12:00 onward.
> 
> Choose your first FP to begin at 12 noon.


When will the system cancel them, though?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jeremy1002 said:


> When will the system cancel them, though?


Not sure - the system sends out the Warning but no one has reported on the Cancellation.


----------



## Rarity

> *Offsite guests can book no more than 30 days in advance.* This means FPs must be scheduled day-by-day for each day of the stay, assuming the guest wants the widest possible choice of FPs available for each day of their stay.



I'm staying offsite for the first time so a little unsure about the booking window. We have the seasonal flex date tickets and our first park day will be December 1. Am I understanding the above correctly that we will have to book FPs starting November 1, then November 2, etc.?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Rarity said:


> Am I understanding the above correctly that we will have to book FPs starting November 1, then November 2, etc.?


Correct. 30 days out from each park date.


----------



## Rarity

hiroMYhero said:


> Correct. 30 days out from each park date.



Thanks for the quick clarification!


----------



## disney newb

My 60 day mark isn’t here yet but I’ve been trying to do a “practice run”  I’ve got room/tix package; I the FP section  I’m able to add people to my party but then it won’t let me go ‘next’ —only to link vaca package or link/buy tix. When I try link it says package already attached to me  Maybe I’m just getting ahead of myself?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disney newb said:


> My 60 day mark isn’t here yet but I’ve been trying to do a “practice run”  I’ve got room/tix package; I the FP section  I’m able to add people to my party but then it won’t let me go ‘next’ —only to link vaca package or link/buy tix. When I try link it says package already attached to me  Maybe I’m just getting ahead of myself?


Yes - because, as you said, your 60 day mark isn’t here yet.
Wait until your booking date...you can’t practice with date-based tickets.


----------



## disney newb

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - because, as you said, your 60 day mark isn’t here yet.
> Wait until your booking date...you can’t practice with date-based tickets.



haha yeah I sorta figured  just so excited ya know lol  thanks!


----------



## Turn the Page

Ok so you need a valid ticket to book fastpasses.  DS will only be 1 1/2 and doesn't  need a ticket. That being the case will he need a fastpasses for rides or will they just let him go with us?


----------



## cjlong88

Turn the Page said:


> Ok so you need a valid ticket to book fastpasses.  DS will only be 1 1/2 and doesn't  need a ticket. That being the case will he need a fastpasses for rides or will they just let him go with us?


DS will not need a fastpass. Here's a link with a full description.


----------



## Turn the Page

cjlong88 said:


> DS will not need a fastpass. Here's a link with a full description.


Thank you.


----------



## dieumeye

Can you book FPs using multiple devices at the same?

For example, can I put each family member in charge of a date, so immediately when the booking window opens, I use the app on my phone to book day 1... and at the same time my wife is on her phone on the app booking day 2... and at the same time son is on the computer booking day 3... etc?

Assuming the MDE account is set up properly and everything is linked, would this work or would we run into some problem? Seems like it might work since you can be logged in on multiple devices at once normally and it would make it just a bit easier to possibly score some hard to grab FPs if it's possible.

Sorry if this has been answered but I did not see it in the FAQ or the addendum and I can't find by searching.


----------



## cjlong88

dieumeye said:


> Can you book FPs using multiple devices at the same?
> 
> For example, can I put each family member in charge of a date, so immediately when the booking window opens, I use the app on my phone to book day 1... and at the same time my wife is on her phone on the app booking day 2... and at the same time son is on the computer booking day 3... etc?
> 
> Assuming the MDE account is set up properly and everything is linked, would this work or would we run into some problem? Seems like it might work since you can be logged in on multiple devices at once normally and it would make it just a bit easier to possibly score some hard to grab FPs if it's possible.
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered but I did not see it in the FAQ or the addendum and I can't find by searching.


Yes! I just did this at my booking window. I was on my phone and my partner was on the computer logged into my account.


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

Anybody have experience with anytime fastpasses? I’d like to tap in to my two tier twos, and get a tier one FP for SDD earlier in the day, and then start refreshing to be able to book additional tier ones. Will having an anytime fastpass on MDE mess this strategy up? I was told by the CM that the anytime FP will not be valid for TSL or SWGE so what I’m really trying for is to refresh to get TSM or TOT. (Gonna probably use my anytime on RNRC later in the day, prior to Fantasmic).


----------



## JETSDAD

Crazed4DisneyinSC said:


> Anybody have experience with anytime fastpasses? I’d like to tap in to my two tier twos, and get a tier one FP for SDD earlier in the day, and then start refreshing to be able to book additional tier ones. Will having an anytime fastpass on MDE mess this strategy up? I was told by the CM that the anytime FP will not be valid for TSL or SWGE so what I’m really trying for is to refresh to get TSM or TOT. (Gonna probably use my anytime on RNRC later in the day, prior to Fantasmic).


From my recent experience Anytimes will not be good for SDD or Aliens.  It will work for the rest of the rides (SWGE doesn't have any FP's right now and I assume will be excluded once they do have FP's). The anytime won't mess it up.


----------



## EEyorelover22

I'm confused about two booking windows.

FP+ booking window opens tomorrow with APs for two of us, staying on points onsite.
Two more arrive at the end of our trip...their window opens on 11/17 with their onsite reservation.  They are in a different room with tickets, not a package (at least I didn't buy them that way) but they are date based.

Will I be able to book tomorrow and pull them into our FP window or will I have to wait until the 17th?


----------



## WawaCoffee

I have a FP for Expedition Everest for 1:45-2:45, and my festival of lion king dining package show starts at 3. If we enter at exactly 1:45, will this give us enough time to get to festival of lion king?


----------



## hiroMYhero

EEyorelover22 said:


> Will I be able to book tomorrow and pull them into our FP window or will I have to wait until the 17th?


You should be able to book for them if you didn’t book a package for their stay.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WawaCoffee said:


> I have a FP for Expedition Everest for 1:45-2:45, and my festival of lion king dining package show starts at 3. If we enter at exactly 1:45, will this give us enough time to get to festival of lion king?


You can actually enter at 1:40 but yes, you’ll have plenty of time even if you walk slowly.


----------



## EEyorelover22

hiroMYhero said:


> You should be able to book for them if you didn’t book a package for their stay.


Thank you.
I booked the room and added the tickets later.


----------



## d0naldduck123

So I booked a last minute trip today and have a room-only reservation in 2 weeks. I had bought my tickets last month and made FP at the 30 day mark (no resort reservation then). If I end up cancelling my onsite reservation will my FP be cancelled? Or will the system see that it was made at 30 days regardless of the onsite hotel and let me keep the fp?


----------



## hiroMYhero

d0naldduck123 said:


> Or will the system see that it was made at 30 days regardless of the onsite hotel and let me keep the fp?


Anyone with valid tickets has a 30-day booking window and will have valid FPs.


----------



## WawaCoffee

We are doing the Festival of Lion King Tier I package. Our show is 3pm and dinner at Tiffins is at 6. Should I schedule a FastPass for 4:15pm? Will there be about an hour of downtime between the safari and dinner?


----------



## EEyorelover22

Thank you again.
Worked like a charm this morning!


----------



## Dee McGee

Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered.
If you only book your Tier 1 fastpass at Hollywood Studios and don't book your other two, can you book another Tier 1 after you're done using your one fastpass or does the system not allow for that?


----------



## mesaboy2

Dee McGee said:


> Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered.
> *If you only book your Tier 1 fastpass at Hollywood Studios and don't book your other two, can you book another Tier 1* after you're done using your one fastpass or does the system not allow for that?



In the same park, *no*.

In a different park, *yes*.


----------



## JakeAZ

Thank you for all the info here.

I have a question about pre-booking FP with DAH ticket.

If I am in AK the first part of the day with my park hopper ticket, I know I can book 3 pre-scheduled FP.

If I have a DAH ticket for later that night at MK, can I also pre-book FP for the time between when you can enter and when the party starts?  If it's a 10pm start, could I book 7pm, 8pm and 9pm FP

My guess is it can't be done if it's linked to my MDE account / magic band.

Do I need to create a DAH profile for each person in my party and request hard tickets to be able to do this?  Then use the hard ticket in the park to access the pre-scheduled FP linked to each person's "DAH profile"?

****I am not trying to cheat the system.  I am truly interested in if this can be done.  I figured I've basically purchased 2 separate admission tickets for the same date.  It should be possible.****

Thanks in advance


----------



## mesaboy2

JakeAZ said:


> Thank you for all the info here.
> 
> I have a question about pre-booking FP with DAH ticket.
> 
> If I am in AK the first part of the day with my park hopper ticket, I know I can book 3 pre-scheduled FP.
> 
> If I have a DAH ticket for later that night at MK, can I also pre-book FP for the time between when you can enter and when the party starts?  If it's a 10pm start, could I book 7pm, 8pm and 9pm FP
> 
> My guess is it can't be done if it's linked to my MDE account / magic band.
> 
> Do I need to create a DAH profile for each person in my party and request hard tickets to be able to do this?  Then use the hard ticket in the park to access the pre-scheduled FP linked to each person's "DAH profile"?
> 
> ****I am not trying to cheat the system.  I am truly interested in if this can be done.  I figured I've basically purchased 2 separate admission tickets for the same date.  It should be possible.****
> 
> Thanks in advance



This was answered in the thread you started yesterday by @hiroMYhero.


----------



## JakeAZ

mesaboy2 said:


> This was answered in the thread you started yesterday by @hiroMYhero.


I was looking to clarify the details and he told me to post here.  As long as I have the details right, I'm good and don't need any responses.


----------



## mom2rtk

Quick question. Will having a dining reservation block any FP times? Or do they just give me a warning about a potential conflict?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mom2rtk said:


> Quick question. Will having a dining reservation block any FP times? Or do they just give me a warning about a potential conflict?


You’ll receive a Warning but FP booking won’t be blocked.


----------



## mom2rtk

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll receive a Warning but FP booking won’t be blocked.


Thanks!


----------



## StarGirl11

Question anyone know why the app and website would think my tickets not valid and block me from booking FPs? 60 day window starts today but both the app and the website keeps trying to tell me I don't have a ticket. 

This is the second year in a row this has happened to me by the way. So I'm wondering if there is something screwy to deal with the Premier Passport. But then when I actually get to FL I've never had this problem with changing FPs. 

Mainly asking since I'm trying to see if there is anyway to fix it on my end. And get off this hour long wait (which I'm a bit confused by, why is it an hour today?) to talk to an agent only to be booted to IT.


----------



## CSMM2017

Have an After Hours ticket at Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom during vacation, was curious if we are allowed to book a few fast passes those nights since we are allowed to enter the park a few hours early during normal hours? No general admission tickets, just the After Hours.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CSMM2017 said:


> curious if we are allowed to book a few fast passes those nights


Yes. You can enter at 7p so book your first FP for  6:30 or so.


----------



## Wrexali

My 60-day booking window will open tomorrow—this thread has been very informative but I just want to make sure I understand correctly.  Currently on the website/app I see only 30 days out for fastpass+ but tomorrow at 7:00 Eastern that should magically have changed to 60 days out?  I am staying at the Dolphin and my hotel reservation is linked to my account.  They had trouble finding my reservation and linking it at first even though I reserved on the web site and I had to make a few phone calls to get it fixed, so I am just nervous that the fastpass+ 60 day window will be buggy and I will have to call.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wrexali said:


> tomorrow at 7:00 Eastern that should magically have changed to 60 days out?


Yes, that’s correct.


----------



## mickey520

So, my FP day is November 26 for a late-January trip. Say DHS changes fastpass tiers after ROTR opens. Would they be sure changes are announced 60+ days out or would there be a scramble to update FP selections based on a new structure? 

Second question...any chance at all that this actually happens?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mickey520 said:


> So, my FP day is November 26 for a late-January trip. Say DHS changes fastpass tiers after ROTR opens. Would they be sure changes are announced 60+ days out or would there be a scramble to update FP selections based on a new structure?
> 
> Second question...any chance at all that this actually happens?


Answer to second question: No.

If FP changes occur, there should be at least a 90+ day notice to accommodate Club Level FP guests and you are well within that “no change” range.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just finished my FP selections for our January trip but all of my days aren't showing as "selectable" . We're staying for almost 3 full weeks and have 10 day tickets but only the first 14 days are available for me to actually book. Will i need to get up at 6:45 in 2 days to finish - we aren't entering a park until our 4th day and I'm left with one day to finish but it's actually on my 17th day. *


----------



## hiroMYhero

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just finished my FP selections for our January trip but all of my days aren't showing as "selectable" . We're staying for almost 3 full weeks and have 10 day tickets but only the first 14 days are available for me to actually book. Will i need to get up at 6:45 in 2 days to finish - we aren't entering a park until our 4th day and I'm left with one day to finish but it's actually on my 17th day. *


Yes. The FP booking window will open an additional day with each passing day.

This info is in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. The FP booking window will open an additional day with each passing day.
> 
> This info is in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM Sticky.


*THANKS! I glanced thru this epic thread and then tried to wade thru the other one but dang, I've been up since 3 and the mind is mushy now  I'll look thru it later (after either a nap or an IV drip of coffee)*


----------



## hiroMYhero

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANKS! I glanced thru this epic thread and then tried to wade thru the other one but dang, I've been up since 3 and the mind is mushy now  I'll look thru it later (after either a nap or an IV drip of coffee)*


There’s a link to the Long Stays info in the very first post. Always just read the initial posts and then feel free to post a question.


----------



## OKWFan88

There will be three people in our party. If one person doesn't want to go to a certain park one day (he is going to Universal instead) but we all three have fast passes for a ride (Epcot - Soarin) on that day. Can one of us ride it a second time using his magic band if he hasn't scanned himself into the Epcot? I hope that made sense.


----------



## JETSDAD

OKWFan88 said:


> There will be three people in our party. If one person doesn't want to go to a certain park one day (he is going to Universal instead) but we all three have fast passes for a ride (Epcot - Soarin) on that day. Can one of us ride it a second time using his magic band if he hasn't scanned himself into the Epcot? I hope that made sense.


No, it will lock his account.


----------



## roma1625

Once I've made my 3 FP's in one park on a certain day, how can I see what FP's are available in another park on that day without canceling the FP"s I've already made? Considering changing plans for that day, but don't want cancel one park without knowing if I can get decent FP's in the other park.


----------



## JETSDAD

roma1625 said:


> Once I've made my 3 FP's in one park on a certain day, how can I see what FP's are available in another park on that day without canceling the FP"s I've already made? Considering changing plans for that day, but don't want cancel one park without knowing if I can get decent FP's in the other park.


Just go through the process of making FP's like you normally would but choose the new park.  There will be a warning but choose to keep all the guests.  You will not lose any FP's unless you choose a new one at the new park.


----------



## roma1625

JETSDAD said:


> Just go through the process of making FP's like you normally would but choose the new park.  There will be a warning but choose to keep all the guests.  You will not lose any FP's unless you choose a new one at the new park.


Thanks. I was letting the warning deter me.


----------



## gorkt

They have just destroyed the fast pass refresh method with the latest update.


----------



## Kashifned

I have a reservation at a neighborhood hotel as part of a Hilton Grand Vacations stay. FP+ booking is open now. I am hoping they will have some more availability for a bigger room at one of their non-Disney locations. If i book FP+ now (within the 60 day window) but then later on change the hotel to a off-site, will the FP+ reservations be cancelled. Read somewhere that the won't be if the change is done within the 30 days of arrival but lots of conflicting info on this. 
Appreciate some clarity.


----------



## JETSDAD

gorkt said:


> They have just destroyed the fast pass refresh method with the latest update.


Refreshing still works just fine. Grabbing a later time and trying to move it up got a bit trickier for FP's that have no other currently available times but it still works.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kashifned said:


> I have a reservation at a neighborhood hotel as part of a Hilton Grand Vacations stay. FP+ booking is open now. I am hoping they will have some more availability for a bigger room at one of their non-Disney locations. If i book FP+ now (within the 60 day window) but then later on change the hotel to a off-site, will the FP+ reservations be cancelled. Read somewhere that the won't be if the change is done within the 30 days of arrival but lots of conflicting info on this.
> Appreciate some clarity.


Because discussion of booking an onsite or DSprings room for the perks and then canceling the reservation is not allowed on TPAS, there’s no data on any results.

It’s best to ask on the Resorts board for more info.


----------



## cpdisney

I read a few comments on a new MDE update that changed the refresh procedure.  Is there a new procedure for iPhone? Prior to update I would keep hitting different times until something desirable popped up.  Thanks for your help


----------



## hiroMYhero

cpdisney said:


> I would keep hitting different times


That continues in the Update. “Modify” no longer exists - Change for times and/or Change for specific attraction.


----------



## roma1625

If I convert a 10 day ticket to an annual pass, what happens to the FP's I've already made?

I understand that annual passholders get 7 days of FP's every 30 days. So if I convert a 10 day ticket to an AP, I would be 3 days over the limit since I've already booked FP's for all 10 days. I guess 3 days would be deleted? If so, how is that actually done? The reason I ask is that I would like to decide which 3 days get deleted.

Also, to clarify the rule, does the 7 day limit apply only to the 3 advance FP's per day or you can't even make same day FP's?


----------



## hiroMYhero

roma1625 said:


> If I convert a 10 day ticket to an annual pass, what happens to the FP's I've already made?
> 
> I understand that annual passholders get 7 days of FP's every 30 days. So if I convert a 10 day ticket to an AP, I would be 3 days over the limit since I've already booked FP's for all 10 days. I guess 3 days would be deleted? If so, how is that actually done? The reason I ask is that I would like to decide which 3 days get deleted.
> 
> Also, to clarify the rule, does the 7 day limit apply only to the 3 advance FP's per day or you can't even make same day FP's?


Are you onsite or offsite?

No worries if onsite. All FPs remain intact.


----------



## roma1625

offsite


----------



## hiroMYhero

roma1625 said:


> offsite


You can wait until the end of parkday#3 and upgrade at that time. Save your parking receipts as you’ll get refunded for at least 1 day of parking.

If, as an offsite guest, you have 7 days of pre-booked FPs, you can NOT book FPs for anymore days even if in a park.


----------



## thor369

So I was there in the park yesterday and wanted to change a FP to a different one. I did not see modify it was just saying change. And when I tried on the change it was saying it’s a not available, I could not see any other rides or times listed. Is the app broken?

also after completing all three FP rides do I just go through the regular way of getting more FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

thor369 said:


> Is the app broken?


No. There are now two “Change” options showing on a selected FP.
- Change the Attraction
- Change the time 



thor369 said:


> do I just go through the regular way of getting more FP?


Yes.


----------



## roma1625

IF I just make a Tier 1 FP at DHS and no Tier 2's, can I start making more FP's (one at a time, of course) after I use the Tier 1? Or is making and using (or letting expire) two Tier 2 FP's mandatory in order to start making more?


----------



## hiroMYhero

roma1625 said:


> IF I just make a Tier 1 FP at DHS and no Tier 2's, can I start making more FP's (one at a time, of course) after I use the Tier 1?


You’ll be able to book 2 Tier 2s to complete your initial 3. Expiration is the only way to acquire another Tier 1 quickly.

Read the FP FAQ addendum Sticky for tips or Search this thread for Expire or Expired,


----------



## thor369

What is the best way to whet character meet and greet fast pass. If I have two FP still left one one other FP gets available to select.  I have a chacrater meet and greet at 9pm and wondering if I should lock a fast past for that late in the day?


----------



## elevatorgeek

Will the system allow you to hold 2 Tier 1's at different parks? For example, I have booked Mission Space, Spaceship Earth, and FEA at Epcot. If I cancel one of the two Tier 2's and tap in at the other, will the system allow me to book a Tier 1 at DHS before I use the one at Frozen?


----------



## hiroMYhero

elevatorgeek said:


> Will the system allow you to hold 2 Tier 1's at different parks? For example, I have booked Mission Space, Spaceship Earth, and FEA at Epcot. If I cancel one of the two Tier 2's and tap in at the other, will the system allow me to book a Tier 1 at DHS before I use the one at Frozen?


Yes. See the FP FAQ addendum Sticky.


----------



## texasgingerbread

Hello, has anyone had issues FP window for Swan-  booking entire stay?  I read a couple of stickies that said they were not able to book entire stay but had to book day by day.  I called Disney and they said I could book entire stay.  Any first-hand experiences?  I am trying to decide between POFQ or Swan.  Thanks.  Roughly $200 difference.


----------



## hiroMYhero

texasgingerbread said:


> Hello, has anyone had issues FP window for Swan-  booking entire stay?  I read a couple of stickies that said they were not able to book entire stay but had to book day by day.  I called Disney and they said I could book entire stay.  Any first-hand experiences?  I am trying to decide between POFQ or Swan.  Thanks.  Roughly $200 difference.


Swan is considered onsite for FP booking. From Post#3 of this FAQ:

Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay including arrival day and departure day, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.


----------



## mattpeto

Just wanted to float this idea by the community to get some opinions...

Our arrival day we have a lunch at Epcot (staying at Boardwalk Inn).  I'd love use our FastPass for Frozen Ever After, but I really want afternoon/early evening FastPasses for Jungle Cruise and Pirates of the Caribbean.   Do you think getting those FastPasses (day of) after we register with Frozen Ever After is a possibility?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mattpeto said:


> Just wanted to float this idea by the community to get some opinions...
> 
> Our arrival day we have a lunch at Epcot (staying at Boardwalk Inn).  I'd love use our FastPass for Frozen Ever After, but I really want afternoon/early evening FastPasses for Jungle Cruise and Pirates of the Caribbean.   Do you think getting those FastPasses (day of) after we register with Frozen Ever After is a possibility?


It’s possible. What date are you planning this?


----------



## mattpeto

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s possible. What date are you planning this?



Wednesday, February 5th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mattpeto said:


> Wednesday, February 5th.


As soon as you enter the Frozen FP line, search and book for MK.


----------



## Beamerball

I received this email on 11/23.  Should I be concerned or call?  Nothing changed in MDE as of today the 24th.  I have tickets and hotel booked and it’s all there.  I received this same email for 3 of the 4 days of fastpasses.  

“We see a change has occurred that impacts your eligibility for the following *FastPass+* experiences on 01/04/2020: 

Frozen Ever After The Seas with Nemo & Friends Spaceship Earth
If action is not taken to restore your eligibility, these *FastPass+*selections are subject to cancellation on 11/21/2019.

To keep your *FastPass+* selections, by 11/21/2019, you may need to:


Purchase another ticket and link it to your *My Disney Experience* account.
Link a ticket you already have to your *My Disney Experience*account.
Link an eligible Resort Reservation to your *My Disney Experience* account.”


----------



## hiroMYhero

Beamerball said:


> I received this email on 11/23.  Should I be concerned or call?  Nothing changed in MDE as of today the 24th.  I have tickets and hotel booked and it’s all there.  I received this same email for 3 of the 4 days of fastpasses.
> 
> “We see a change has occurred that impacts your eligibility for the following *FastPass+* experiences on 01/04/2020:
> 
> Frozen Ever After The Seas with Nemo & Friends Spaceship Earth
> If action is not taken to restore your eligibility, these *FastPass+*selections are subject to cancellation on 11/21/2019.
> 
> To keep your *FastPass+* selections, by 11/21/2019, you may need to:
> 
> 
> Purchase another ticket and link it to your *My Disney Experience* account.
> Link a ticket you already have to your *My Disney Experience*account.
> Link an eligible Resort Reservation to your *My Disney Experience* account.”


A glitch especially because the email was received after the Cancellation date.


----------



## Melodious

I was in the parks when the MDE app updated.  If I got a hard to get fourth fastpass, it seemed impossible to use refresh to modify the time.  If I pressed the button to change the attraction, it didn't seem to show any other times for the attraction that I had already selected.  But if I used the change button for the time slot, then I just got a message that there were no other fastpasses for that attraction and I could use the standby.  There didn't seem to be a way to refresh that page to get trying to get a better time.  I could only cancel and start over trying to get a better time for that ride.  Is anyone having a better experience?


----------



## JETSDAD

Melodious said:


> I was in the parks when the MDE app updated.  If I got a hard to get fourth fastpass, it seemed impossible to use refresh to modify the time.  If I pressed the button to change the attraction, it didn't seem to show any other times for the attraction that I had already selected.  But if I used the change button for the time slot, then I just got a message that there were no other fastpasses for that attraction and I could use the standby.  There didn't seem to be a way to refresh that page to get trying to get a better time.  I could only cancel and start over trying to get a better time for that ride.  Is anyone having a better experience?


That's simply how the new update works.  Either change time or change ride.  If you are trying to change the time and no time is available at all then there is no way to refresh that page.  Instead you go back and hit continue again (over an over) until a time possibly shows up.  If a time does show up but that time doesn't work for you, you can then refresh within that screen by hitting a different time.

Or you could just use the mobile site (for now) which is still working as the app used to.


----------



## Melodious

Okay.  Using the back button made the refresh method more difficult and didn't seem to yield the same results as before.  I logged onto the DIS expecting more people to be discussing it, I guess.  It was fine for less popular rides that had times available to refresh.


----------



## JETSDAD

Melodious said:


> Okay.  Using the back button made the refresh method more difficult and didn't seem to yield the same results as before.  I logged onto the DIS expecting more people to be discussing it, I guess.  It was fine for less popular rides that had times available to refresh.


The refreshing for time does make it more difficult.  I find I can refresh time by going back and forth about 25 times/minute where I could do 35+ with the old system.  Using the mobile site is what I would recommend instead, though I'd guess it will eventually change as well.


----------



## goofynut41

My fastpass window opens next week is there still no fastpass for the new star wars attractions? Guess you just have to get there early if not...?


----------



## hiroMYhero

goofynut41 said:


> My fastpass window opens next week is there still no fastpass for the new star wars attractions? Guess you just have to get there early if not...?


Correct, no FPs for SWGE attractions.

See the SWGE sub forum for planning tips.


----------



## Pembo

Fastpass day for off site Dec/Jan trip is Saturday....tickets are linked in MDE.  Also have a resort reservation for May.  I'm assuming the MDE system will let me make fastpasses for the Dec tickets?  I just need to go under the make Fastpass tab? 

Never had multiple trips/tickets before. Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

Pembo said:


> I'm assuming the MDE system will let me make fastpasses for the Dec tickets?


Yes; 30 days out from each park date.


----------



## realhousewife

We planned a last minute trip and bought tickets online.  How do we get hard ticket cards for use for fast passes? All I will have is the email barcode.  (Lost my old magic bands....)


----------



## hiroMYhero

realhousewife said:


> We planned a last minute trip and bought tickets online.  How do we get hard ticket cards for use for fast passes? All I will have is the email barcode.  (Lost my old magic bands....)


Stop by any ticket window and you can ask for the plastic tickets.


----------



## ceceryan

Looking for advice on a FP issue. On the day we go to Epcot, the only available FP for Frozen Ever After is in the afternoon (4:00pm and beyond). Do I book a FP for the afternoon or do I book different Tier 1 in the later morning hours (such as Soarin’) and hope for the best that I’ll be able to get an afternoon FP for FEA?



mesaboy2 said:


> Last Updated:  *November 2019*
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> *If you have a question about how FastPass+ works at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida, the answer is probably already here on this very first page.*  If not, dialogue on your particular question is welcome.  There are many knowledgeable posters willing to assist.
> 
> *If the information on this page conflicts with that of a cast member, the cast member is most likely incorrect.*  Much of the information on this page is based on hundreds if not thousands of user experiences over several years’ time.
> 
> The first 12 posts are organized to help readers find answers to FAQs as quickly and as easily as possible.  *They are updated regularly* and reflect current FastPass+ policy, attraction selections, and suggested priorities. *It is not necessary to read the entire thread* for it to be useful for most readers.
> 
> *This thread is not the place for judgment, debate, or argument* on the merits of the FastPass+ system.
> 
> Click on the topic below to access the post that pertains to that aspect of FastPass+.  The following posts are not organized in a Q&A format, but *the answers to these FAQs (and similar ones) are contained within them*.
> 
> *Requirements and Basics*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work?
> Do I need tickets or a room reservation to book FastPass+?
> Can I use FastPass+ if I bought tickets from a third party?
> Do I need MagicBands to use FastPass+?
> Can I use someone else's FastPasses?
> How long does it take to go through the FastPass+ line?
> Why do I need FastPass+ for shows?
> What if an attraction closes during my FastPass window?
> *Booking Windows*
> 
> How many days in advance of my trip can I book FastPasses?
> What time of day can I start booking FastPasses?
> How many days can I book FastPasses for?
> Can I book FastPasses for my entire trip?
> Why can't I see more than 30 days ahead when I have an onsite reservation?
> Why doesn’t my entire party show up in my My Disney Experience account?
> How does FastPass+ work with Annual Passes?
> *Split Stays*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work with split stays?
> *Availability*
> 
> What attractions will be available when my window opens?
> I can't buy tickets until I get there.  What attractions can I get?
> Where can I find out what attractions are still available for my days?
> What attractions can I expect to get after I have used my first 3?
> *Using MDX To Schedule FastPasses*
> 
> How do I use My Disney Experience to schedule FastPasses?
> Should I use the app or the website?
> *Additional / Day-Of FastPasses / Kiosk Locations*
> 
> How do I book additional FastPasses?
> Do I need to use FastPass+ kiosks to book or change them?
> Where are the FastPass+ kiosks located?
> *Suggested Priorities*
> 
> What attractions are good to use FastPass+ on?
> What are tiers and how do they work?
> Which parks have tiers?
> *Strategies*
> 
> Do I need FastPass+ if I am going at a slow time?
> What park should I book FastPasses in if I am park-hopping?
> What time of day should I book FastPasses for?
> How can I schedule FastPasses together for a large group?
> *Special Events / Refurbishments / New Attractions*
> 
> How does FastPass+ work with the Halloween and Christmas parties?
> Can I use FastPass+ during Extra Magic Hours?
> Can I select FastPasses for an attraction that is scheduled for refurbishment?
> When will FastPasses appear for a new attraction?
> *Addendum*
> 
> Where else can I look for answers to my FastPass+ questions?


----------



## ScarletFire

I was redirected from another thread.  

I understand 3 FPs (1 tier 1 and 2 tier 2) must be tapped or allowed to expire before a 4th FP is allowable.  And, the 4th FP must be tapped or allowed to expire before a 5th FP is allowable and so on, right?  Are there any exceptions?  We have park hoppers.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ScarletFire said:


> I was redirected from another thread.
> 
> I understand 3 FPs (1 tier 1 and 2 tier 2) must be tapped or allowed to expire before a 4th FP is allowable.  And, the 4th FP must be tapped or allowed to expire before a 5th FP is allowable and so on, right?  Are there any exceptions?  We have park hoppers.


You were directed to go to the FP FAQ *ADDENDUM* Sticky where park hopping is discussed.


----------



## courtky

So, can I scan my 3rd FP and not get in line and just book a 4th? Or is it easier to let it expire then to walk all the way to the ride to scan it


----------



## CJK

courtky said:


> So, can I scan my 3rd FP and not get in line and just book a 4th? Or is it easier to let it expire then to walk all the way to the ride to scan it


You can scan and walk away. That's better than letting your 3rd fast pass expire, because you can book your 4th fast pass quicker once you scan at your 3rd.


----------



## maranara

Our FPs are all booked...got everything I wanted at none of the times I wanted. I know I can go back and modify, and that often better times will pop up as people change their plans. I already moved a couple of rides to much better times...is there sort of a sweet spot for doing this? Or do I just check back at lunch time every day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

maranara said:


> Our FPs are all booked...got everything I wanted at none of the times I wanted. I know I can go back and modify, and that often better times will pop up as people change their plans. I already moved a couple of rides to much better times...is there sort of a sweet spot for doing this? Or do I just check back at lunch time every day?


Check whenever you have time and especially between 55-45 days out when guests with packages may be canceling their trips.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Hello.  Our FP booking day is tomorrow, and this is probably just booking anxiety speaking.  When we traveled in Oct. 2018, I was able to make dummy/fake FPs on the MDE app (room-only reservations/UT tickets).  This time, I am receiving the following message: "Valid Theme Park Admission is Required...".

-We have room-only reservations.
-We purchased tickets through UT.
-I've linked them to our MDE account.

The Wiki states "*For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account."

But my worry is that the app doesn't think that we have valid tickets attached (and that we didn't see this message last time).  Should I be concerned or is this a normal message, per the Wiki?

Thank you very much.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> Should I be concerned or is this a normal message, per the Wiki?


It’s normal - the info in the booking section of this thread is correct.


----------



## siren0119

Good&Plenty said:


> Hello.  Our FP booking day is tomorrow, and this is probably just booking anxiety speaking.  When we traveled in Oct. 2018, I was able to make dummy/fake FPs on the MDE app (room-only reservations/UT tickets).  This time, I am receiving the following message: "Valid Theme Park Admission is Required...".
> 
> -We have room-only reservations.
> -We purchased tickets through UT.
> -I've linked them to our MDE account.
> 
> The Wiki states "*For onsite guests with a room-only reservation, the 60-day prebooking window will not appear until the 60-day mark*, assuming valid tickets are attached to the account."
> 
> But my worry is that the app doesn't think that we have valid tickets attached (and that we didn't see this message last time).  Should I be concerned or is this a normal message, per the Wiki?
> 
> Thank you very much.




That's normal. The FP system won't recognize the tickets you have until your FP booking day actually opens up.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Thank you both, I really appreciate it.


----------



## MAC80

We have a trip planned for last week in January, tried to do fast passes for Slinky Dog & Miner Train, can't get one for either on any day of our trip. I tried the day I was able to start booking, Nov 26th. Does anyone know if they fill up that fast or does Disney limit FP for certain rides? I was able to get Flight of Passage with no problem and was able to modify it up to two days later. And almost all other rides on that week are available. Any info would help!


----------



## courtky

MAC80 said:


> We have a trip planned for last week in January, tried to do fast passes for Slinky Dog & Miner Train, can't get one for either on any day of our trip. I tried the day I was able to start booking, Nov 26th. Does anyone know if they fill up that fast or does Disney limit FP for certain rides? I was able to get Flight of Passage with no problem and was able to modify it up to two days later. And almost all other rides on that week are available. Any info would help!


I'm going the last week of January as well, 26 to the 1st of Feb. My FP day was Nov 27th. My priority was Flight of Passage and I got it pretty easily as well. I did Hollywood Studios next and there was no Slinky for me either! I did somehow snag a Mine Train but it's a 4pm FP. There were several other later times when I booked mine. Weird that you didn't see any. I'm interested to know if they do limit them...


----------



## Cluelyss

ceceryan said:


> Looking for advice on a FP issue. On the day we go to Epcot, the only available FP for Frozen Ever After is in the afternoon (4:00pm and beyond). Do I book a FP for the afternoon or do I book different Tier 1 in the later morning hours (such as Soarin’) and hope for the best that I’ll be able to get an afternoon FP for FEA?


I’ve often gotten FEA as a 4th FP so it’s not impossible, but just remember you still need to use your 2 tier 2’s before trying for a second tier 1. If FEA is a must do, I’d book that as your tier 1 and keep trying to modify to an earlier time.


----------



## Dtw002

After you use 3 FP’s, can you book a tier 1 pass again in that park?  If so, do people just get a FP swiped to fill this obligation, but then skip a ride/show (like voyage to little mermaids)?


----------



## JETSDAD

Dtw002 said:


> After you use 3 FP’s, can you book a tier 1 pass again in that park?  If so, do people just get a FP swiped to fill this obligation, but then skip a ride/show (like voyage to little mermaids)?


Yes you can add whatever additional FP you want after using the first 3.  And yes, we've burned tier 2 FP's to get through them quickly in the morning.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dtw002 said:


> After you use 3 FP’s, can you book a tier 1 pass again in that park?  If so, do people just get a FP swiped to fill this obligation, but then skip a ride/show (like voyage to little mermaids)?


Yes to all.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM STICKY where there are tips for acquiring the 2nd Tier 1 FP in a faster manner.


----------



## ryman471

I am sorry if the answer is easily accessible on here, i looked, but we are staying at a Disney hotel 6 days, Monday June 15th, but 5 days at Disney park. no park hopper. 1 full day each with 2 days at MK. I see the highest demand rides. we want to fast pass them all. 
In general, what has been people's experience on the "hot" fast pass rides (seven dwarfs, frozen, FoP, Slinky) on not being available at 60 days if on there at 7am? How many have experienced them being "sold out" at 60 days? 62 days? 64 days? Reason asking this early is because i can reserve dinners at 6 months and want to be in the correct park but it is a must to do all 4 of those rides in that 5 day period with fast-pass. Only doing a couple nice dinners so those arent top priority (no dinner plan) but would like to match up now if those nice dinners sell out before i would reserve my fast passes. Thanks!


----------



## lorenae

You should be able to get all of them at 60 days, except for SDD and FoP at this point.   I got SDD at 60+2 and FoP at 60+3, I believe, but I didn’t really look all that hard at alternatives since that worked with my plans.   

With the new ride in Star Wars opening tomorrow, and currently no FPS for either of those rides, I don’t know what DHS may be like by June of course.   I think your dinner ADRs should be easy to change, depending on how many of you there are.


----------



## Brent F

hiroMYhero said:


> Only for Stay#1, maybe.
> 
> If you do cancel your Stay#1, Cancel your corresponding FPs to open the slots for others to book.



Bringing up an older question as I am less than two weeks out. Priority is not losing FP's. I have HS and AK on the plan for the end of the trip, so not concerned with not getting the hard to get FP, but want to make reservations for the first part of the trip if we end up taking it. That said, still no issue of canceling the first part of the stay if the girls make the state tourney and not losing the FP's for the second part of the trip?

Side note, kids sports are crazy! Way different than when I was a youngster.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Brent F said:


> That said, still no issue of canceling the first part of the stay if the girls make the state tourney and not losing the FP's for the second part of the trip?


Correct, you’ll be fine because you have 2 separate stays. Have fun!!


----------



## mickey520

courtky said:


> I'm going the last week of January as well, 26 to the 1st of Feb. My FP day was Nov 27th. My priority was Flight of Passage and I got it pretty easily as well. I did Hollywood Studios next and there was no Slinky for me either! I did somehow snag a Mine Train but it's a 4pm FP. There were several other later times when I booked mine. Weird that you didn't see any. I'm interested to know if they do limit them...



SDD is near-impossible for sure! We are traveling with a group of 8 basically those same dates and had no SDD available for the whole group on our preferred DHS days. I'm there for work so there are some times where the group is split up. We were able to get FP for SDD for 4 people at 60+5 and at 60+9. 

Luckily pretty much everything else worked out well for us.


----------



## courtky

mickey520 said:


> SDD is near-impossible for sure! We are traveling with a group of 8 basically those same dates and had no SDD available for the whole group on our preferred DHS days. I'm there for work so there are some times where the group is split up. We were able to get FP for SDD for 4 people at 60+5 and at 60+9.
> 
> Luckily pretty much everything else worked out well for us.


Was SDD your first choice when looking? Just curious if it would've been there had I gone for it before FoP. It's not really a main priority for me, though I would love to ride it. I keep checking in hopes one will maybe pop up but I highly doubt it!


----------



## tlmadden73

Are throwaway rooms still a thing?  Looks like the Throwaway threads are now locked.   

My question is regarding fast passes for that scenario --- Have the Fast Pass changes made it so you can only make 60-day Fast Passes on the days? (Before you could do a rolling 60-days from the your check-out day). I did that back in 2017 and it worked great for four different families!

Looking at a Dec. 2020 trip with a big group of several families again and staying offsite in a giant condo to save costs. Looking at getting two throwaway campsites .. just for the parking and magic bands and Fast Passes for the days we get the campsites. So just curious how we'd do our fast passes. Just reserve those campsite days at 60 days . .and any other days we go at the normal 30-day time? 

(I know throwaway rooms are somewhat controversial -- We would be reserving these campsites, fully paying for them (not cancelling at last minute).. just not actually camping there.


----------



## mickey520

courtky said:


> Was SDD your first choice when looking? Just curious if it would've been there had I gone for it before FoP. It's not really a main priority for me, though I would love to ride it. I keep checking in hopes one will maybe pop up but I highly doubt it!



It was second after FoP. So I'm not sure if it would have been there if we tried first. I will say, we were on as soon as the window opened and it couldn't have been more than a couple minutes later that we were looking for SDD.


----------



## Cluelyss

mickey520 said:


> It was second after FoP. So I'm not sure if it would have been there if we tried first. I will say, we were on as soon as the window opened and it couldn't have been more than a couple minutes later that we were looking for SDD.


SDD is definitely the hardest FP to get these days - I usually start with that one then do FOP next (unless my AK day is very early in my trip and HS is very late)!


----------



## mickey520

Cluelyss said:


> SDD is definitely the hardest FP to get these days - I usually start with that one then do FOP next (unless my AK day is very early in my trip and HS is very late)!



Yeah, we had AK at 60+3 and DHS at 60+5 and 60+9 so we did FoP first. Again, I'm not really surprised we didn't get SDD for 8 ppl but I was surprised at how quickly they were unavailable. If you're going for a 2-3 day trip do you have ANY chance at getting SDD?


----------



## tlmadden73

mickey520 said:


> Yeah, we had AK at 60+3 and DHS at 60+5 and 60+9 so we did FoP first. Again, I'm not really surprised we didn't get SDD for 8 ppl but I was surprised at how quickly they were unavailable. If you're going for a 2-3 day trip do you have ANY chance at getting SDD?


From my experience -- no.

I usually go on shorter trips (3-4 park days) and the only time I've been able to get a SDD FP was by gaming the system and having my cousin (who arrived 4 days before us (they arrived on a Tuesday, we arrived on a Saturday) make FPs for my family for FoP and SDD at the tail end of their 7-day trip (the beginning of our trip)

My other trips the past year (the only time I could get SDD was afternoon on checkout day (60+5) .. (which obviously didn't work as we were leaving that day)


----------



## Good&Plenty

Our FP day was yesterday.  My husband and I logged in at 7AM on different devices (we both used laptops).  We'd divided up the list for our 6 day stay (4 people in our party), and we used our shared MDE account.   He took our 3rd and 4th priorities and went for those first, and I took the 1st and 2nd ones, and we split up the rest.

He went for SDD (60+5) and was only able to secure FPs after 1PM.  I went for FoP (60+6) and had no trouble securing the time I wanted (10AM).    He next went for 7DMT (60+1, just in case he was able to get it) and was able to secure 4 FPs for 3PM.  I went for 7DMT for (60+7), which as expected was easily available, so we cancelled our (60+1) FPs.

We filled the in-between days with FPs for non-headliners at the parks that we knew our kids wanted to experience (like Haunted Mansion).  For those, we were able to obtain the FPs at the times we had hoped for and were done by 7:30AM.  This was a marked difference from our FP booking experience for our October 2018 trip (the website kept crashing, etc) - yesterday was SO much better.

After we booked all of our FPs, I "fine-tuned" the timing.  We logged in last night too and saw that 7DMT was still available for a party of 4 on (60+1), which corresponded to 2/2/2020, after 3PM.  Surprisingly, SDD was also available (after a few refreshes) on 60+5.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mickey520

Good&Plenty said:


> Our FP day was yesterday.  My husband and I logged in at 7AM on different devices (we both used laptops).  We'd divided up the list for our 6 day stay (4 people in our party), and we used our shared MDE account.   He took our 3rd and 4th priorities and went for those first, and I took the 1st and 2nd ones, and we split up the rest.
> 
> He went for SDD (60+5) and was only able to secure FPs after 1PM.  I went for FoP (60+6) and had no trouble securing the time I wanted (10AM).    He next went for 7DMT (60+1, just in case he was able to get it) and was able to secure 4 FPs for 3PM.  I went for 7DMT for (60+7), which as expected was easily available, so we cancelled our (60+1) FPs.
> 
> We filled the in-between days with FPs for non-headliners at the parks that we knew our kids wanted to experience (like Haunted Mansion).  For those, we were able to obtain the FPs at the times we had hoped for and were done by 7:30AM.  This was a marked difference from our FP booking experience for our October 2018 trip (the website kept crashing, etc) - yesterday was SO much better.
> 
> After we booked all of our FPs, I "fine-tuned" the timing.  We logged in last night too and saw that 7DMT was still available for a party of 4 on (60+1), which corresponded to 2/2/2020, after 3PM.  Surprisingly, SDD was also available (after a few refreshes) on 60+5.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Yeah, this was pretty much our experience exactly. My wife and I were on different devices as well. Did you get any Olaf error screens while you were both working? We got a ton and weren't sure if it was because we were both trying to book fastpasses for the same group of people.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

For our upcoming trip, I have a new (for me) situation regarding making FP reservations.  We're staying onsite and will have tickets linked on MDE.  I'm well-versed in making FP reservations online at 60 days from check-in for the length of our stay.

Here's where I have no experience...

Our niece will be staying with us.  She is included on our resort reservation, so she'll also be onsite.  She has an AP for her ticket.

Do I need to get the AP information from my brother and link that using the "link tickets" function in order to make FP reservations for her at 60 days out along with the rest of our party?

My brother and sister-in-law (also AP holders) may be able to pop in on one or more days to go to the parks with us as well.  They won't be staying onsite, though.  They would just drive from home on those days.  So, would they have to shoot for finding FPs that align with ours at 30 days out?  That would be fine for some, but the hard to get ones will almost certainly be gone.

I thought I saw somewhere that I can link them to my MDE account and then I can still make FP reservations for them at 60 days out even if they're offsite?  If that's accurate, how do I accomplish this?  Do I have to send an "invitation" to them to link our MDE accounts?  How is that done?  If I do this, does everyone have visibility of each other's account?  Or does it just allow me to make the FP reservations for them?

I already created "dummy" profiles for them when making dining reservations.  Would I go in and edit the party and change to their "actual" profiles for who is on the ADRs?

I'm assuming their AP info is in the system already for their actual accounts, so I wouldn't need to link their APs if their entire profile is linked to this trip?

Once linked, is it just for this trip?  Or do they remain linked unless manually removed?

I haven't had to coordinate FPs with multiple families, much less some with APs, some onsite, some offsite, etc., so I'm not sure what the most efficient way to tackle this is.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Do I need to get the AP information from my brother and link that using the "link tickets" function in order to make FP reservations for her at 60 days out along with the rest of our party?


No.

You need to link your brother and each member of his family to your account. Then you can book FPs for everyone.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

hiroMYhero said:


> You need to link your brother and each member of his family to your account. Then you can book FPs for everyone.



So, even if they are OFF-site AP holders, I'll be able to make FPs for them at 60 days if they're linked?

Where do I find the function to link them on MDE?  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Grumpy by Birth said:


> So, even if they are OFF-site AP holders, I'll be able to make FPs for them at 60 days if they're linked?


Yes - book for the complete group.

If the dummy names match up to the exact names in your account, invite each person using the email step in your account next to each dummy. Using your computer is easiest.


----------



## Cluelyss

mickey520 said:


> Yeah, we had AK at 60+3 and DHS at 60+5 and 60+9 so we did FoP first. Again, I'm not really surprised we didn't get SDD for 8 ppl but I was surprised at how quickly they were unavailable. If you're going for a 2-3 day trip do you have ANY chance at getting SDD?


We frequently do shorter trips and generally I have to stalk the app to get these FPs. I usually have luck around the 45-day mark for some reason?


----------



## Good&Plenty

mickey520 said:


> Yeah, this was pretty much our experience exactly. My wife and I were on different devices as well. Did you get any Olaf error screens while you were both working? We got a ton and weren't sure if it was because we were both trying to book fastpasses for the same group of people.



Yup, we had a few, but less than we had expected (we had both entered the experience fully expecting a repeat of what happened in 2018, where it took us an hour and a half to book our fastpasses.)  Hope that you were all happy with the end results.


----------



## mickey520

Good&Plenty said:


> Hope that you were all happy with the end results.



Yes, very happy with the end result!


----------



## czmom

I booked a very last minute trip, and am making FP with 5 days until arrival. We plan to park hop, starting at AK for Flight of Passage. I did get FP for Navi River (because I always skip it) just in case, but I’d love to change it to FoP. Since they are the same tier, will it even let me change it on the updated MDE app?? Assuming a miracle happens and FOP becomes available  

also- I can not figure out how to even look at other park options for FP on the app. I only have the 1 FP for Navi scheduled. I click on change, and only AK shows up. How do I switch parks to see what’s open?
Thanks! This will be a day full of same day FP


----------



## hiroMYhero

czmom said:


> will it even let me change it on the updated MDE app??


Yes if there’s availability you’ll see it from Change (Attraction).


czmom said:


> only have the 1 FP for Navi scheduled. I click on change, and only AK shows up.


Don’t click on change. Pretend you’re booking a new FP with your new park.

See the FP FAQ ADDENDUM STICKY for checking availability.


----------



## Garyjames220

Quick question

if I have fast passes and don’t use them at that time what happens

I wanted to try and get more tier 1 fast passes and don’t really want to go on the tier two ones again


----------



## JETSDAD

Garyjames220 said:


> Quick question
> 
> if I have fast passes and don’t use them at that time what happens
> 
> I wanted to try and get more tier 1 fast passes and don’t really want to go on the tier two ones again


They may or may not fall off and count as having been used.  It is better to just tap them anyways even if you don't plan on using them in order to ensure they count as having been used.  If you're not going to be at the park anyways then there's no harm in trying to let them expire and hope they fall off correctly.  If you're in the park, just tap into a tier 2 then add another tier 2 for a nearby time/attraction and go tap that one as well.


----------



## shaunacb

We have two onsite stays separated by a cruise.  Will the FP+ window open for the second stay at 60 days (as usual), or will it open at 61 days (I read about the rolling FP window)?  If it is 61 days, will it just be the first day I can book, or for each day of the entire second stay?


----------



## hiroMYhero

shaunacb said:


> open for the second stay at 60 days


Yes - windows have a hard close and don’t roll.


----------



## trishadono

I’m still waiting to find out if dd gets a whole week off or just the weekend for Pres weekend in Feb.

Currently I have 2 reservations booked while she waits to find out if approved. If I book FP’s then cancel one (longer ) trip what happens to my fp’s?

Doesn’t Disney understand people can’t possibly know everything 60 days prior lol???


----------



## hiroMYhero

trishadono said:


> I book FP’s then cancel one (longer ) trip what happens to my fp’s?


They remain intact because Disney does know.


----------



## trishadono

hiroMYhero said:


> They remain intact because Disney does know.


Thank you!


----------



## MaidMarian444

Garyjames220 said:


> Quick question
> 
> if I have fast passes and don’t use them at that time what happens
> 
> I wanted to try and get more tier 1 fast passes and don’t really want to go on the tier two ones again


When we were in the parks last week, you had to scan in at the Tier 2s for them to "count" towards your three before you could book another Tier 1 as your fourth FP. You couldn't just let them expire in our experience. 

For example at AK:
I had Safari and Lion King FPs booked in the morning and FoP FP booked at 4:40 pm. I wanted to book Na'vi (Tier 1) as my fourth FP after scanning in at FoP. But I didn't make it to AK until lunchtime and didn't make it to the earlier FPs. I stopped at Guest Relations and asked them if the missed FPs would "count" towards my 3 and they said No, I would have to book and use two Tier II FPs before booking another Tier 1 in AK. So I made two FPs at shows and scanned my magic band at the shows but didn't watch the show, I just exited after I scanned. After I scanned in at FoP I was able to book an FP at Na'vi.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Any Club levelers booking FPs 90 days out able to book fast passes for Runaway Railway at HS?  Galaxy's Edge aside, when rides first open, are FPs generally made available?


----------



## VAlegacy

Anyone know about escorting children under 13 through fastpass gate if adult isn't riding?
Trying to maximize fastpasses by not having to ride sdd etc, but not going to let young children stand in line alone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

VAlegacy said:


> Anyone know about escorting children under 13 through fastpass gate if adult isn't riding?
> Trying to maximize fastpasses by not having to ride sdd etc, but not going to let young children stand in line alone.


Every guest attempting to enter a FP line needs to have a valid FP. You’ll need the same FP as your child.


----------



## Miffy

I'm sure this must be addressed somewhere in this thread, but of course I was unable to find the answer.

We were at Epcot today. We had a 10:30 FP+ for SE and wanted to change it to a different experience, _not _a different time. Because when we arrived at Epcot, there was no line at SE and we just walked on. We hadn't used and didn't need the FP+ we'd booked. However, when I clicked on "Change," the only option I had was to change the time. I could not change the experience. We ended up using the FP+ and riding SE again.

Is there in fact now no way to change an experience? I didn't dare click on "Cancel" (or whatever the choice is called) since I was afraid I'd lose that FP+ altogether and would have to start from scratch. And also lose one of my first 3 FP+s, thereby making it more difficult to get those first 3 in order to get the 4th, 5th, etc.

My question is: Is there in fact any way to change a specific experience to a different experience? Or to see if it can be done? Or does one have to cancel the originally booked experience first, then hope for something else to appear? I tried hitting the plus sign to see if I could book something else and the system told me I'd already booked my 3 FP+s.

Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

Miffy said:


> I'm sure this must be addressed somewhere in this thread, but of course I was unable to find the answer.
> 
> We were at Epcot today. We had a 10:30 FP+ for SE and wanted to change it to a different experience, _not _a different time. Because when we arrived at Epcot, there was no line at SE and we just walked on. We hadn't used and didn't need the FP+ we'd booked. However, when I clicked on "Change," the only option I had was to change the time. I could not change the experience. We ended up using the FP+ and riding SE again.
> 
> Is there in fact now no way to change an experience? I didn't dare click on "Cancel" (or whatever the choice is called) since I was afraid I'd lose that FP+ altogether and would have to start from scratch. And also lose one of my first 3 FP+s, thereby making it more difficult to get those first 3 in order to get the 4th, 5th, etc.
> 
> My question is: Is there in fact any way to change a specific experience to a different experience? Or to see if it can be done? Or does one have to cancel the originally booked experience first, then hope for something else to appear? I tried hitting the plus sign to see if I could book something else and the system told me I'd already booked my 3 FP+s.
> 
> Thanks!


There are 2 different Change buttons...one does the time and the other does the Experience.


----------



## JETSDAD




----------



## Miffy

@JETSDAD! You have saved my Disney life yet again! Thank you so much. Now that I see this I totally get how it works.

At any rate, our day turned out well. It was fun to ride SE again, especially since it'll be down the next time we're here, and as a bonus we rode TSM 3 times this afternoon--2 FP+s and a standby.


----------



## BaBaDisney

I will be booking FP's for a group of 8.  Just how much will that hinder me?  I know the FAQ section mentions splitting into groups.... just didn't know if it really was THAT big an issue?  FOP is the only truly can't miss for me and will be booking that at 60+6 so I'm hoping that's not an issue.  SDD will be 60+1 or +2 so from what I've read here that's probably not happening.


----------



## mickey520

BaBaDisney said:


> I will be booking FP's for a group of 8.  Just how much will that hinder me?  I know the FAQ section mentions splitting into groups.... just didn't know if it really was THAT big an issue?  FOP is the only truly can't miss for me and will be booking that at 60+6 so I'm hoping that's not an issue.  SDD will be 60+1 or +2 so from what I've read here that's probably not happening.



Just did FP for a group of 8. It actually wasn't as bad as I was expecting. FOP at 60+6 should be fine. We got one at 60+6 for late January. SDD won't happen although there were a bunch that came up right when they announced the extended hours for January. Definitely do the reserve and modify method. We have been tinkering pretty regularly the past couple weeks. Good luck!


----------



## mattpeto

SDD is proving to be the more challenging FP.  We are staying in early February.

At our FP day, FOP was 60+1 available.  SDD 60+4/5 seems to be the magic number right now.

I'd expect MMRR, ROTR, SR to be added to Tier 1 FP by 2021.  The biggest winners will be TSM, ToT, RnR, which should fall to Tier 2.


----------



## mickey916

Two questions:
1. I have a room only reservation for 5/9-5/17, my tickets however (through UT) begin 5/11...can I start booking FP+ 60 days prior to 5/9 or is it 5/11 since that's when my tix start?
2. If the answer is 60 days prior to 5/9 and I book my FP+ then (March 10 I believe) but later cancel our reservation for the evening of 5/9 (keeping it for 5/10-5/17), does that cancel my FP+ selections?


----------



## hiroMYhero

mickey916 said:


> Two questions:
> 1. I have a room only reservation for 5/9-5/17, my tickets however (through UT) begin 5/11...can I start booking FP+ 60 days prior to 5/9 or is it 5/11 since that's when my tix start?
> 2. If the answer is 60 days prior to 5/9 and I book my FP+ then (March 10 I believe) but later cancel our reservation for the evening of 5/9 (keeping it for 5/10-5/17), does that cancel my FP+ selections?


1. Yes
2. No


----------



## mickey916

1. Yes to 5/9 or 5/11?


----------



## hiroMYhero

5/9 - it’s your check-in date.

See the Booking Section of this thread.


----------



## mickey916

hiroMYhero said:


> 5/9 - it’s your check-in date.
> 
> See the Booking Section of this thread.


Thank you. I did read that section before posting but still wasn't sure about the start date.


----------



## sara_s

Hey all - I was given two additional fast passes from guest services to use on my next trip. I want to make sure I understand how these work, as I've never received them before.

Ideally, I'd like to use one of them for SDD and the other potentially at Epcot since TT will be under refurbishment when I go. Do you think they'd restrict me on SDD (due to being a Tier 1 ride) and also not using them in the same park?

TIA!


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

sara_s said:


> Hey all - I was given two additional fast passes from guest services to use on my next trip. I want to make sure I understand how these work, as I've never received them before.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to use one of them for SDD and the other potentially at Epcot since TT will be under refurbishment when I go. Do you think they'd restrict me on SDD (due to being a Tier 1 ride) and also not using them in the same park?
> 
> TIA!


Depends on the terms. We were given "Anytime" fastpasses, however they exclude Toy Story Land and Galaxy's Edge (at Hollywood Studios anyways. That's where we're using them so it didn't phase me to ask about other park exclusions). You should be able to see exclusions once they're loaded onto MDE.


----------



## sara_s

Crazed4DisneyinSC said:


> Depends on the terms. We were given "Anytime" fastpasses, however they exclude Toy Story Land and Galaxy's Edge (at Hollywood Studios anyways. That's where we're using them so it didn't phase me to ask about other park exclusions). You should be able to see exclusions once they're loaded onto MDE.


Yeah I wasn't sure if they were the same thing because I got an email with a confirmation number that I have to take to a guest services booth once I get to the park. I won't be able to see them in MDE until then I guess?


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

sara_s said:


> Yeah I wasn't sure if they were the same thing because I got an email with a confirmation number that I have to take to a guest services booth once I get to the park. I won't be able to see them in MDE until then I guess?


You could call with your confirmation # and ask, but yes you won't be able to see them in MDE until Guest Services loads them onto your account. You can do that at Disney Springs or at the parks.


----------



## babiipiggiex3

MaidMarian444 said:


> When we were in the parks last week, you had to scan in at the Tier 2s for them to "count" towards your three before you could book another Tier 1 as your fourth FP. You couldn't just let them expire in our experience.
> 
> For example at AK:
> I had Safari and Lion King FPs booked in the morning and FoP FP booked at 4:40 pm. I wanted to book Na'vi (Tier 1) as my fourth FP after scanning in at FoP. But I didn't make it to AK until lunchtime and didn't make it to the earlier FPs. I stopped at Guest Relations and asked them if the missed FPs would "count" towards my 3 and they said No, I would have to book and use two Tier II FPs before booking another Tier 1 in AK. So I made two FPs at shows and scanned my magic band at the shows but didn't watch the show, I just exited after I scanned. After I scanned in at FoP I was able to book an FP at Na'vi.




This was also our experience at HS on Monday. I had Little Mermaid booked at 11, TSMM at 12:45, and Indiana Jones at 2:45. We thought we could let the Little Mermaid expire, but it stayed on my MDE and did not fall off even after a few hours. We ended up changing it to Muppets and saw that instead.


----------



## DizznyChick

It’s been awhile since I’ve been to wdw. Is there a calculator type thing that shows your FP booking day. I’m staying onsite, checking in April 25th. TIA


----------



## Gary Stocker

DizznyChick said:


> It’s been awhile since I’ve been to wdw. Is there a calculator type thing that shows your FP booking day. I’m staying onsite, checking in April 25th. TIA


My Disney Experience shows you your Fast Pass date as long as you have your tickets added.


----------



## georgina

So I have a reservation starting Feb 18, when I look in MDE it is there, we both have linked tickets, should be able to make FP this morning, but only showing 30 days. Any suggestions other than to call? I already tried calling, connection was terrible and call got dropped. Have to leave now, will try later I guess.


----------



## Run2Disney

I am traveling with friends and we are friends on My Disney Experience.  3 people have purchased tickets but the other won't be able to for awhile.  If he does not have a ticket I can not make FP+ 60 days in advance.  However, I plan to make them for the 2 other people.  How do I prevent my friend from changing our FP+ inadvertently?  I am concerned that  by clicking on us he will void our FP+.  Is there a way to lock Fp+?


----------



## sunflowerblooms

mesaboy2 said:


> As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts (or any resorts that qualify for the 60-day advance window) the booking window will *open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay*.


Update: FPs for the 2nd window had to booked via phone agent.  They are working on my glitch.  LOL. Very thankful that I knew enough (thanks to this forum and Mesaboy2)  to say "erm no" when the phone CM tried to tell me that my 2nd window would open on the 25th. 
System is glitching this morning. I have reservations for a Disney Springs Hotel (60 FP+) and a Disney Owned Hotel.  MDE is only allowing me to book my FP for my DS Hotel stay and not allowing the dates for the 2nd hotel stay. The reservations are back to back and appear correct in MDE. Tickets are also in the system correctly. It's not a deal breaker for us since we are SWGE focused on this trip but still frustrating. I am assuming it's a MDE issue unless is a Disney Spring hotel to Disney Hotel issue. First time doing a split stay this way we usually split stay Disney Hotels only.


----------



## Cluelyss

Run2Disney said:


> I am traveling with friends and we are friends on My Disney Experience.  3 people have purchased tickets but the other won't be able to for awhile.  If he does not have a ticket I can not make FP+ 60 days in advance.  However, I plan to make them for the 2 other people.  How do I prevent my friend from changing our FP+ inadvertently?  I am concerned that  by clicking on us he will void our FP+.  Is there a way to lock Fp+?


No way to “lock” unfortunately and I’ve had a friend do this to my plans!! (Unintentionally of course!) I do think you can change his settings, though, to either view and modify plans, or just view.


----------



## Run2Disney

Cluelyss said:


> No way to “lock” unfortunately and I’ve had a friend do this to my plans!! (Unintentionally of course!) I do think you can change his settings, though, to either view and modify plans, or just view.


Ok thanks.  I'll just offer to add his FP+ when he's ready  Kinda scary though.


----------



## CaptainJack4077913

Dtw002 said:


> After you use 3 FP’s, can you book a tier 1 pass again in that park?  If so, do people just get a FP swiped to fill this obligation, but then skip a ride/show (like voyage to little mermaids)?


Yes after you've used three fastpasses your 4th Fastpass can be for any tier. Many tier ones will be unavailable but we've had good luck, especially with Rocking Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror. Some people will make a Fastpass for a tier 2 or 3 attraction that they won't use, but we try to use all of them. You'll have more luck getting a Tier 1 4th Fastpass if you schedule your first 3 earlier in the day.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes - book for the complete group.
> 
> If the dummy names match up to the exact names in your account, invite each person using the email step in your account next to each dummy. Using your computer is easiest.


Does this only work for AP's, or can the off-site guests have single day tickets?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Does this only work for AP's, or can the off-site guests have single day tickets?


It works for any real or fake people who are listed or linked to the account where the onsite resort is linked.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

hiroMYhero said:


> It works for any real or fake people who are listed or linked to the account where the onsite resort is linked.


Thanks!


----------



## JenniferFolsomCa

I am going on June with a group of 11. I can only make fastpasses for 6 of us since the other 5 don't have tickets yet. Hopefully they book their tickets before the 30 day window. Would you trust linking the tickets together or is it easy for them to delete things? They allow their kids to play on their phones all the time and don't want them to change anything! Is there a way to be linked but we each can only change our set of ressies? That way I can see what they are able to get and we can try to get the same?

If we have the FP on our phones how will that work with a split group without phones? If everyone is with us, we can show it on our phones but say if the kids head off with grandparents or the aunt and uncle how can they "transport" the fastpass with them without a phone? Do you print out the fastpasses even though they were made on the phone? 

Or If I buy a magic band will that reflect any new FP I book for the kids like the 4th of 5th FP within the park? If so, that that would be worth it! My parents aren't very techie so not sure they will know how to do the FP thing on their phones but definitely want to go on lots of rides!

We are not staying on site so can I use a magic band?

Any other recommendation for larger groups?

Jenn


----------



## Revan46

Do some FP ever open up later from people cancelling? I ask because I didn't get gifted my disney pass for my Jan 6 visit until today, so naturally things like Space Mountain, FoP, etc are all unavailable. I get that FoP may never open up cause of its popularity, but still curious. 

Also, I've always been curious, any idea why Disney made it where you can only book three FP at one park? I mean I know not everyone can afford Park Hopper (I mean one park alone is expensive as heck) but given how quickly some rides go (FoP for example) I've always been curious why I can't book one at Epcot for example and then do my two others at MK. Was it to ensure those with single park tickets have a better chance and park hoppers don't take them all or just how they structured it. I know no one may know but just curious if anyone may have an idea  Cause I've booked Soarin' at Epcot cause it always gets super long lines, but most other rides are either part of the same Tier or gone so wish I could book my other two passes elsewhere.


----------



## dstemm

If I have my rooms booked for June but dont plan on buying my tickets and annual passes until early June, can I still book fastpasses for my trip at the 60 day mark?


----------



## Gary Stocker

dstemm said:


> If I have my rooms booked for June but dont plan on buying my tickets and annual passes until early June, can I still book fastpasses for my trip at the 60 day mark?


No. You need tickets linked to your reservation to get fast passes.


----------



## CarolynFH

dstemm said:


> If I have my rooms booked for June but dont plan on buying my tickets and annual passes until early June, can I still book fastpasses for my trip at the 60 day mark?


Sorry, you have to have valid tickets to book FPs. The resort stay just opens the booking window at 60 days instead of 30.


----------



## dstemm

Gary Stocker said:


> No. You need tickets linked to your reservation to get fast passes.


That is what I thought but wanted to double check.
Thanks


----------



## dstemm

CarolynFH said:


> Sorry, you have to have valid tickets to book FPs. The resort stay just opens the booking window at 60 days instead of 30.


If AP's aren't activated until your first park day, how can you make fastpasses with them?


----------



## flexoidar

Revan46 said:


> Do some FP ever open up later from people cancelling? I ask because I didn't get gifted my disney pass for my Jan 6 visit until today, so naturally things like Space Mountain, FoP, etc are all unavailable. I get that FoP may never open up cause of its popularity, but still curious.
> 
> Also, I've always been curious, any idea why Disney made it where you can only book three FP at one park? I mean I know not everyone can afford Park Hopper (I mean one park alone is expensive as heck) but given how quickly some rides go (FoP for example) I've always been curious why I can't book one at Epcot for example and then do my two others at MK. Was it to ensure those with single park tickets have a better chance and park hoppers don't take them all or just how they structured it. I know no one may know but just curious if anyone may have an idea  Cause I've booked Soarin' at Epcot cause it always gets super long lines, but most other rides are either part of the same Tier or gone so wish I could book my other two passes elsewhere.


Yes, especially the day before and day of the FP there are always cancellations, sometimes even for FOP or SDD. Just need to keep checking.


----------



## CaptainJack4077913

JenniferFolsomCa said:


> I am going on June with a group of 11. I can only make fastpasses for 6 of us since the other 5 don't have tickets yet. Hopefully they book their tickets before the 30 day window. Would you trust linking the tickets together or is it easy for them to delete things? They allow their kids to play on their phones all the time and don't want them to change anything! Is there a way to be linked but we each can only change our set of ressies? That way I can see what they are able to get and we can try to get the same?
> 
> If we have the FP on our phones how will that work with a split group without phones? If everyone is with us, we can show it on our phones but say if the kids head off with grandparents or the aunt and uncle how can they "transport" the fastpass with them without a phone? Do you print out the fastpasses even though they were made on the phone?
> 
> Or If I buy a magic band will that reflect any new FP I book for the kids like the 4th of 5th FP within the park? If so, that that would be worth it! My parents aren't very techie so not sure they will know how to do the FP thing on their phones but definitely want to go on lots of rides!
> 
> We are not staying on site so can I use a magic band?
> 
> Any other recommendation for larger groups?
> 
> Jenn


There is no way to be able to edit another group's fastpasses without them being able to edit yours unless they don't have the app on their phone at all. I wouldn't risk it, I'd hate for you to lose an e-ticket Fastpass because kids were playing with their phones.


----------



## mesaboy2

dstemm said:


> If AP's aren't activated until your first park day, how can you make fastpasses with them?



Whether they are activated or not does not matter, they only need to be purchased and linked in MDX.


----------



## CarolynFH

dstemm said:


> If AP's aren't activated until your first park day, how can you make fastpasses with them?


When you buy them you’ll get a number you can link to MDE (if you buy them when signed into your online account they’ll appear automatically). Then you can make FPs.


----------



## JETSDAD

Revan46 said:


> Do some FP ever open up later from people cancelling? I ask because I didn't get gifted my disney pass for my Jan 6 visit until today, so naturally things like Space Mountain, FoP, etc are all unavailable. I get that FoP may never open up cause of its popularity, but still curious.
> 
> Also, I've always been curious, any idea why Disney made it where you can only book three FP at one park? I mean I know not everyone can afford Park Hopper (I mean one park alone is expensive as heck) but given how quickly some rides go (FoP for example) I've always been curious why I can't book one at Epcot for example and then do my two others at MK. Was it to ensure those with single park tickets have a better chance and park hoppers don't take them all or just how they structured it. I know no one may know but just curious if anyone may have an idea  Cause I've booked Soarin' at Epcot cause it always gets super long lines, but most other rides are either part of the same Tier or gone so wish I could book my other two passes elsewhere.


If they allowed people to book across different parks then you'd find that availability for top rides would be even worse than it is now.  People could just book FOP, SDD, & 7DMT for each day and then later decide which park they really want to go to (or go to 2-3 parks).


----------



## Revan46

JETSDAD said:


> If they allowed people to book across different parks then you'd find that availability for top rides would be even worse than it is now.  People could just book FOP, SDD, & 7DMT for each day and then later decide which park they really want to go to (or go to 2-3 parks).


Yeah, makes sense. Just was saying it's sometimes a bit frustrating when in a way you feel restricted to one park only is all. But I recognize I'm lucky to have park hopper, because not everyone can do that (again, cause it's soooo dang expensive even just to do one).


----------



## Aussie RJ

Sorry in advance if this question has been asked however I can’t find a recent answer..
Does the 60 day onsite FP window apply for multiple bookings onsite however not continuous? Example: 7 days onsite, 7 day cruise, 7 days onsite.


----------



## Cluelyss

Aussie RJ said:


> Sorry in advance if this question has been asked however I can’t find a recent answer..
> Does the 60 day onsite FP window apply for multiple bookings onsite however not continuous? Example: 7 days onsite, 7 day cruise, 7 days onsite.


No, you’d have 2 FP days linked to the 2 onsite stays. It only works if they are continuous.


----------



## Tormania

We will be traveling with friends next Nov/Dec and will have separate room reservations but will be wanting to schedule our FPs together.  Now I'm pretty sure that we will be able to link our reservations and tickets together in MDX (confirmation please) but the bigger question I have is we will be checking in on different days, my family on the night of Nov 27th, theirs on Nov 28th.   I know for my family we would be able to book FPs 60 days out from Nov 27th but with our friends would we be able to also book theirs on that same day or would I need to wait to book ours 1 day later when our friend's 60 day window starts so we can book together?


----------



## mcurrence

Hello all!  
Sorry if this has been answered but is there a link or a thread number where the new changes are discussed to picking fast passes (ie no more modify? ) Thank you!


----------



## JETSDAD

mcurrence said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry if this has been answered but is there a link or a thread number where the new changes are discussed to picking fast passes (ie no more modify? ) Thank you!


You can still modify.  The change really just made it so that you modify the time or the attraction, not both at the same time.


----------



## Rexfly

What if I don't use all 3 fastpasses and miss my window on 1. Will I have to reschedule the missed FP and use it before I can get a Tier 1 4th FP?


----------



## JETSDAD

Rexfly said:


> What if I don't use all 3 fastpasses and miss my window on 1. Will I have to reschedule the missed FP and use it before I can get a Tier 1 4th FP?


It depends.  Sometimes it will expire and count as being used....sometimes it won't.  Try and if it doesn't work grab a tier 2 for something nearby and just go tap the FP to use it up.


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

I read all of the OPs, but would like a little more clarification if possible:

We would usually stay on-site, but my family of 4 was lucky enough to land an off-site timeshare in Orlando (essentially free) from a friend for a full week (yay!). My parents are also tagging along but they are staying at the Yacht Club.

According to this thread it says if my family is linked to someone staying on-site we are granted the 60-day window as opposed to the 30-day. Currently I am managing the plans for my family of 4 and have set dinner reservations for the entire party of 6 throughout the whole stay. When I log into MDX it says that we are all staying at the Yacht club, most likely because my parents did not select the "only the plans we share" option. (correct me if I am wrong).

As far as setting Fast Passes go - Will I be able to set them for my family at the 60 day mark on my account or will I have to be logged in under one of my parents to do so? If I switch one of their profiles to manage the entire family of 6 will it negate the dinner and other reservations I've made?

However, when I log onto MDX under my account it says I can book 60 days in advance. Im guessing I can do it then?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Belleandtinker

What is the rule for return time? 5 minutes late - no go?


----------



## JETSDAD

Belleandtinker said:


> What is the rule for return time? 5 minutes late - no go?


Usual grace period is 5 minutes before and 15 after.  During this time it normally let's you in automatically.  Outside of that it's up to the CM. It is also different for things such as shows.


----------



## Craig Larson

Looking to maybe book a split stay for the first time. Doing some research, it looks like early last year there were issues with split stays and having two 60-day windows. Just want to confirm if this has been resolved, and the first check-in date will cover both stays. Don't want to lose the benefit of being able to book FP at 60+10.

will be non dvc, staying at POP and AOA if that makes a difference.


----------



## Minniedap

If I purchase an AP certificate at a Disney store, can I link it to my MDE account to book fastpasses?


----------



## armerida

So, FP are booked for our trip in a few weeks, but I’m thinking of switching around some days depending on FP availability at other parks. You used to be able to check what was available in MDE without losing the original FP, but it seems with the app update, one can no longer do this? Does anyone know a workaround or am I missing something? Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

armerida said:


> So, FP are booked for our trip in a few weeks, but I’m thinking of switching around some days depending on FP availability at other parks. You used to be able to check what was available in MDE without losing the original FP, but it seems with the app update, one can no longer do this? Does anyone know a workaround or am I missing something? Thanks!


You should still be able to check another park in the same way you did before. Just go through the steps like you're making a FP at the other park and go through the warning (Continue with This Guest).


----------



## armerida

JETSDAD said:


> You should still be able to check another park in the same way you did before. Just go through the steps like you're making a FP at the other park and go through the warning (Continue with This Guest).


Thanks! It worked, I think I just got confused with the new interface.


----------



## LaDonna

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No



whew good to know I came here looking for the answer to this I booked a eight night stay but might need to reduce it down to seven nights and come a day later than expected


----------



## CASSIEMAYD

My wife and I are going to Disney for our 3 yr anniversary in Nov/Dec 2020! Now, my wife doesn't ride many rides (wont get on anything that leaves the ground) and I am guessing she might have a few FP slots that she won't use. Am I able to schedule them on her account and just use her FP card/magicband to get on?
Also and rides besides Haunted Mansion she might get on? lol


----------



## midnight star

How long do the Fastpass lines usually take? I've waited up to 45 minutes at DL after scanning in the fastpasses. Not sure if it's the same with WDW.


----------



## jjjones325

CASSIEMAYD said:


> My wife and I are going to Disney for our 3 yr anniversary in Nov/Dec 2020! Now, my wife doesn't ride many rides (wont get on anything that leaves the ground) and I am guessing she might have a few FP slots that she won't use. Am I able to schedule them on her account and just use her FP card/magicband to get on?
> Also and rides besides Haunted Mansion she might get on? lol


Yes, as long as she is scanned into the park that day, you can use her MagicBand to scan in for her FP.  There are plenty of rides that don't leave the ground:  Pooh, It's a Small World, Carousel of Progress, Laugh Floor, Pirates of the Caribbean (there is a very small drop, though), Jungle Cruise, Philharmagic, Tea Cups, Tomorrowland Raceway, Peoplemover....seems like I'm forgetting one or two.


----------



## lvloopingbag

Wanted to see if anyone had experience with this scenario...I have a package booked and my brother has a package booked. We are linked together in MDE and I made Fast Pass reservations for all of us. He is going to cancel his package. I know his Fast Passes will be canceled, but will my selections still be in place since the Fast Passes are linked to the tickets in the package, and we are still an active reservation? Just wanted to be sure his cancelation would not screw things up for the rest of us going.....Thanks!


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

lvloopingbag said:


> Wanted to see if anyone had experience with this scenario...I have a package booked and my brother has a package booked. We are linked together in MDE and I made Fast Pass reservations for all of us. He is going to cancel his package. I know his Fast Passes will be canceled, but will my selections still be in place since the Fast Passes are linked to the tickets in the package, and we are still an active reservation? Just wanted to be sure his cancelation would not screw things up for the rest of us going.....Thanks!



Dont have any experience with this but geeze I would hope so. DE definitely needs an upgrade in several areas and family linking is one of them. 

It can get pretty confusing with shared plans and how they are viewed through each profile. I'm still trying to hunt down the answer to my question above.


----------



## courtky

Not sure if this is the right place, but I have a FP at 8AM-9AM park opening. Should I still try to rope drop another ride before heading to the FP ride or should I just use all my FPs as quickly as possible?


----------



## JETSDAD

courtky said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but I have a FP at 8AM-9AM park opening. Should I still try to rope drop another ride before heading to the FP ride or should I just use all my FPs as quickly as possible?


For me it depends on the park. MK I probably would hit 1-2 rides and then do my first FP toward the end of the window and my 2nd at the beginning of that one.  For the other parks I want to use up my FP's asap.  I'll often start with just a tier 1, use it, then use or burn two tier 2 quickly to start making more tier 1 FP's.


----------



## Donald Schmuck

Hollywood Studios FP question...

I have a flight that gets in mid day. I wanted to see if I can book two tier 2 FP+ that I don't plan on going on earlier in the day before I get there and using my tier 1 for TOT. Once I go on TOT will I be able to book another FP+ or do I physically need to go to the other rides before I can book another tier 1? Last time I was at Disney, I just checked in to Muppets and left and didn't have a problem. But since I'm arriving mid-day, I'd rather just have them knocked out before I even get there.

Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

Donald Schmuck said:


> Hollywood Studios FP question...
> 
> I have a flight that gets in mid day. I wanted to see if I can book two tier 2 FP+ that I don't plan on going on earlier in the day before I get there and using my tier 1 for TOT. Once I go on TOT will I be able to book another FP+ or do I physically need to go to the other rides before I can book another tier 1? Last time I was at Disney, I just checked in to Muppets and left and didn't have a problem. But since I'm arriving mid-day, I'd rather just have them knocked out before I even get there.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe. It should work but doesn't always.  I'd try it and if it doesn't work then just grab a couple tier 2 FP's and tap them.


----------



## Donald Schmuck

JETSDAD said:


> Maybe. It should work but doesn't always.  I'd try it and if it doesn't work then just grab a couple tier 2 FP's and tap them.


Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## xipotec

Thanks to all the MOD who answer and re answer these questions all the time!

Here is another subjective one for opinions.

I have , in the past had great experiences getting FP from the MDE app and the Paper ones from the kiosks....but thats' been changed .....

SO!

AT MK (early FEB): Does is make sense to get early morning FP to things you really do not want to ride to just "burn" though the first 3? Especially if the big ticket rides already do not have FP available 25 days out? I am concerned that once in the park, and using all my FP on rides I do not care about, that nothing will have changed and the desired FP will still remain unavailable. I could get FP at times I really do not want (late in the day) for some desired rides, but I will be running from one side of the park to another...


----------



## JETSDAD

xipotec said:


> Thanks to all the MOD who answer and re answer these questions all the time!
> 
> Here is another subjective one for opinions.
> 
> I have , in the past had great experiences getting FP from the MDE app and the Paper ones from the kiosks....but thats' been changed .....
> 
> SO!
> 
> AT MK (early FEB): Does is make sense to get early morning FP to things you really do not want to ride to just "burn" though the first 3? Especially if the big ticket rides already do not have FP available 25 days out? I am concerned that once in the park, and using all my FP on rides I do not care about, that nothing will have changed and the desired FP will still remain unavailable. I could get FP at times I really do not want (late in the day) for some desired rides, but I will be running from one side of the park to another...


At MK there is no point burning FP's as there are no tiers. I would just look the night before and/or morning of and grab a FP for a top ride for near open.....once I use that just start adding from there.  We often show up with only 1 or 2 FP's pre-selected because after we use the first we're already looking for something available right away. I wouldn't want my FP's tied up all day by afternoon FP's.


----------



## xipotec

JETSDAD said:


> At MK there is no point burning FP's as there are no tiers. I would just look the night before and/or morning of and grab a FP for a top ride for near open.....once I use that just start adding from there.  We often show up with inly 1 or 2 FP's pre-selected because after we use the first we're already looking for something available right away. I wouldn't want my FP's tied up all day by afternoon FP's.


Well , I go left and usually get POTC , JC and BTMRR all in the AM with little waiting. Then onto HM for about 4 rides.
The only other rides I truly care about are SM and Buzz. If I can grab a 7DMT FP it would be unexpected and nice.
So I still have to work through 3 FP before I can select a fourth and fifth and so on thou?
If SM is only avaiable now for late in the evening, am I not limiting possible choices by waiting till then? Or should I check my FP and change them as needed?


----------



## JETSDAD

xipotec said:


> Well , I go left and usually get POTC , JC and BTMRR all in the AM with little waiting. Then onto HM for about 4 rides.
> The only other rides I truly care about are SM and Buzz. If I can grab a 7DMT FP it would be unexpected and nice.
> So I still have to work through 3 FP before I can select a fourth and fifth and so on thou?
> If SM is only avaiable now for late in the evening, am I not limiting possible choices by waiting till then? Or should I check my FP and change them as needed?


Yes, you have to use 3 before adding more.  If you have an evening FP then you won't be able to add more FP's until after it is used.  You can look anytime but most of the movement inf FP's will occur on the night before and same day. Prior to that you can get lucky but it can also be a lot of time spent with no movement to change your existing FP's (no harm in looking earlier, just takes time).


----------



## xipotec

Ok, think I will ditch that plan and get FP for at least SM, that I want. Maybe for BTMRR as well.


----------



## xipotec

HOLY COW! Just posted above, went to go back and remove the placeholder FP and GOT 7DMT and SM in the times I wanted!!!!


----------



## midnight star

If a ride breaks down, we are issued a fastpass to allow us to come back at a different time correct? Does this impact us picking another ride? For example, we are doing SDMT at 6pm, but it breaks down. Do we have to wait to use the replacement fastpass before choosing our 4th fastpass?


----------



## xipotec

midnight star said:


> If a ride breaks down, we are issued a fastpass to allow us to come back at a different time correct? Does this impact us picking another ride? For example, we are doing SDMT at 6pm, but it breaks down. Do we have to wait to use the replacement fastpass before choosing our 4th fastpass?


No, the paper passes are not linked to your MDE account.
As kong as you tap to entry.  If you arrive and its broken be sure to ask to tap in anyway. As  waiting till it expires is not always reliable.


----------



## JETSDAD

If a ride breaks down you're normally given an Anytime (Multiple Experience) FP and it is on your MDE.  If it breaks down during your FP time it will automatically happen even if you're not at the ride.  It is just a bonus and you can immediately add another FP while still having the Anytime.  Using that free FP does not count as having used a FP though which can affect tiered parks as it won't count towards your original 3 being used.


----------



## Rwsm0319

We have days that we aren't planning on going to the parks until evening. The current plan is to just book Test Track for example, on the night we plan on going to Epcot. Do we have to book 3? Or can we book Test Track and then if we decide there's something else we want once we get there can we still book our other two tier 2s? I feel like when FP+ first started you had to book 3 right when you booked them or you wouldn't be able to get them. Wasn't sure if that's changed, as we haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## JETSDAD

Rwsm0319 said:


> We have days that we aren't planning on going to the parks until evening. The current plan is to just book Test Track for example, on the night we plan on going to Epcot. Do we have to book 3? Or can we book Test Track and then if we decide there's something else we want once we get there can we still book our other two tier 2s? I feel like when FP+ first started you had to book 3 right when you booked them or you wouldn't be able to get them. Wasn't sure if that's changed, as we haven't been there in awhile.


You don't have to book 3 if you don't want to though there's no harm in doing so (you can always cancel them).  I would probably set two tier 2 FP's for earlier in the day and hope they expire and fall off properly....then you could add either tier 1 or tier 2 FP's after using the TT FP.


----------



## Rwsm0319

One more question. Do I have to book fast passes for one day all at the same time? For instance, my plan is to try and book SDD first since our HS day is our last so I may have a chance. Should I then finish booking the rest of my HS day or try to get my SDMT next and then go back and fill in the days?


----------



## JETSDAD

Rwsm0319 said:


> One more question. Do I have to book fast passes for one day all at the same time? For instance, my plan is to try and book SDD first since our HS day is our last so I may have a chance. Should I then finish booking the rest of my HS day or try to get my SDMT next and then go back and fill in the days?


I would jump around getting the hard to get FP's and then fill in the rest afterwards.


----------



## midnight star

Rwsm0319 said:


> One more question. Do I have to book fast passes for one day all at the same time? For instance, my plan is to try and book SDD first since our HS day is our last so I may have a chance. Should I then finish booking the rest of my HS day or try to get my SDMT next and then go back and fill in the days?


I did it based on ride popularity, although I am not sure what the true fastpass+ expert opinion is on that. I booked mine:
FOP
SDMT
SDD (wasn't available)..later on was 
Frozen Ever After 
Space Mountain

Then I just booked other rides we wanted.


----------



## Donald Schmuck

midnight star said:


> I did it based on ride popularity, although I am not sure what the true fastpass+ expert opinion is on that. I booked mine:
> FOP
> SDMT
> SDD (wasn't available)..later on was
> Frozen Ever After
> Space Mountain
> 
> Then I just booked other rides we wanted.



This. Great advice.


----------



## raraavis

DizznyChick said:


> It’s been awhile since I’ve been to wdw. Is there a calculator type thing that shows your FP booking day. I’m staying onsite, checking in April 25th. TIA


I used this site http://pscalculator.net/pscalc.php


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Question!

My son is about 38” without shoes when we measure at home. He is right on the edge of being tall enough for SDMT and Slinky. But, he’s so close he may not actually be tall enough and we won’t know until we are there.

If it turns out he is NOT tall enough, is it a problem for one of us to take his band and tap it when we go through? He is only 3, and if it turns out he is not tall enough, we will have to go into immediate distract mode, get him away from the ride and go do something else. He is at that age where you can calmly explain ahead of time, but he will still get very upset if he can’t ride. He is not emotionally mature enough to tap his band and not ride (for him, tapping the band means you ride) but one of us could take his band when we go through. Will a CM have a problem with us tapping an extra band so we don’t have to wait for his FP to expire before booking more/we don’t run the risk of his FP not expiring?


----------



## JETSDAD

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question!
> 
> My son is about 38” without shoes when we measure at home. He is right on the edge of being tall enough for SDMT and Slinky. But, he’s so close he may not actually be tall enough and we won’t know until we are there.
> 
> If it turns out he is NOT tall enough, is it a problem for one of us to take his band and tap it when we go through? He is only 3, and if it turns out he is not tall enough, we will have to go into immediate distract mode, get him away from the ride and go do something else. He is at that age where you can calmly explain ahead of time, but he will still get very upset if he can’t ride. He is not emotionally mature enough to tap his band and not ride (for him, tapping the band means you ride) but one of us could take his band when we go through. Will a CM have a problem with us tapping an extra band so we don’t have to wait for his FP to expire before booking more/we don’t run the risk of his FP not expiring?


You can just tap it if you want...we often do that when burning tier 2 FP's.  That being said, if you're at MK or are talking about a Tier 1 FP it really doesn't make a difference and won't hold the group back from making additional FP's.  You can simply drop those ones if you wish.  If it is a tier 2 and part of your original 3 FP's then yes, be sure to tap and get rid of it.

ETA; the above is true unless you're wanting to do a re-ride of a tier 2 (or re-ride of one of your other 2 MK FP's) as your 4th FP...then you would have to tap the FP.


----------



## agamble

Gary Stocker said:


> My Disney Experience shows you your Fast Pass date as long as you have your tickets added.



Where? We have tickets but are too far out to make FP. I do not see anything on the app telling me when I can. I know 30 days in advance at 4AM...


----------



## midnight star

I've seen a few posts regarding throw away fastpasses....did we book ours wrong? Can someone explain this to me. I just know to use all 3, then as soon as you scan in for the 3rd, immediately try and book more.


----------



## DisLiss

I checked the first page & the addendum, but didn't see this mentioned, and it's a new situation for us.

We will be a group of 4 going to AK. Only two of the four wish to ride FOP, so obviously I'd like to try to get a FP for it for them.

If I make that the tier one FP for only 2 people, what do I do for the other 2 people? I can't really make a different Tier 1 for them, because then the 2 that went on FOP won't be able to have it as well, and will miss out on going on that ride as a group. But making FPs for FOP when you don't plan to ride sounds almost criminal, LOL!

So how does this work?  Thanks!


----------



## Miffy

Forgive me in advance, please, if this has already been addressed, as I don't have the time to read 353 pages and a search for this particular situation yielded me no results. Thank you.

In December, when we were at DAK, we'd park-hopped and had used our DAK Tier 1 for NRJ, then used a Tier 2 for Dino, and then didn't feel like walking to Africa for the safari, so booked a burner FP+ for ITtBaB, which I would never ever in a million zillion years subject myself to again.

So . . . we'd used up our Tier 1 and one Tier 2 and we tapped in to ITtBaB but didn't go into the attraction. So we'd tapped in only at the entrance. I don't even know if there's another tap point at that attraction, since I avoid it. (Bugs. Yick!)

I'd thought that this would've given us our 3 FP+s (1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2s) and that then we'd be able to book a fourth at either NRJ or FoP. However, MDE, even though showing NRJ FP+ availability, would _not _let us book this FP+. I forget the exact language used, but it was basically saying that we'd already had a Tier 1 and couldn't get another one. Hunh? At that point we just gave up since we didn't want to ride anything in Dinoland or see the Nemo show. It was darn frustrating to see that NRJ was available at a convenient time yet we were blocked from booking it.

Does DAK somehow know that you haven't really used the ITtBaB FP+ and so it's not counted? Or something else--another point that I've missed entirely?


----------



## JETSDAD

Miffy said:


> Forgive me in advance, please, if this has already been addressed, as I don't have the time to read 353 pages and a search for this particular situation yielded me no results. Thank you.
> 
> In December, when we were at DAK, we'd park-hopped and had used our DAK Tier 1 for NRJ, then used a Tier 2 for Dino, and then didn't feel like walking to Africa for the safari, so booked a burner FP+ for ITtBaB, which I would never ever in a million zillion years subject myself to again.
> 
> So . . . we'd used up our Tier 1 and one Tier 2 and we tapped in to ITtBaB but didn't go into the attraction. So we'd tapped in only at the entrance. I don't even know if there's another tap point at that attraction, since I avoid it. (Bugs. Yick!)
> 
> I'd thought that this would've given us our 3 FP+s (1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2s) and that then we'd be able to book a fourth at either NRJ or FoP. However, MDE, even though showing NRJ FP+ availability, would _not _let us book this FP+. I forget the exact language used, but it was basically saying that we'd already had a Tier 1 and couldn't get another one. Hunh? At that point we just gave up since we didn't want to ride anything in Dinoland or see the Nemo show. It was darn frustrating to see that NRJ was available at a convenient time yet we were blocked from booking it.
> 
> Does DAK somehow know that you haven't really used the ITtBaB FP+ and so it's not counted? Or something else--another point that I've missed entirely?


Had either of your first 2 FP's gone down and turned into Anytime FP's?  If all 3 FP's had have been used you should have been able to make any FP that you wanted after that.  If one had become an anytime that would not have counted as having been used.  We've burned ITTBAB multiple times and had no problem with not having done the show so that shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## JETSDAD

DisLiss said:


> I checked the first page & the addendum, but didn't see this mentioned, and it's a new situation for us.
> 
> We will be a group of 4 going to AK. Only two of the four wish to ride FOP, so obviously I'd like to try to get a FP for it for them.
> 
> If I make that the tier one FP for only 2 people, what do I do for the other 2 people? I can't really make a different Tier 1 for them, because then the 2 that went on FOP won't be able to have it as well, and will miss out on going on that ride as a group. But making FPs for FOP when you don't plan to ride sounds almost criminal, LOL!
> 
> So how does this work?  Thanks!


That's just a decision you have to make for yourself.  Do you want the 2 people to maybe go ride Navi while the others do FOP?  Do they just want to wait outside of FOP for those riding?  You could also make it for all 4 and let the 2 ride it twice (though then you have 2 people waiting around for an hour or so).


----------



## DisLiss

JETSDAD said:


> That's just a decision you have to make for yourself.  Do you want the 2 people to maybe go ride Navi while the others do FOP?  Do they just want to wait outside of FOP for those riding?  You could also make it for all 4 and let the 2 ride it twice (though then you have 2 people waiting around for an hour or so).



Thanks.  I wasn't even thinking of Navi.  That could work.


----------



## Miffy

JETSDAD said:


> Had either of your first 2 FP's gone down and turned into Anytime FP's?  If all 3 FP's had have been used you should have been able to make any FP that you wanted after that.  If one had become an anytime that would not have counted as having been used.  We've burned ITTBAB multiple times and had no problem with not having done the show so that shouldn't be the problem.


Hey, @JETSDAD, thanks for responding. No, there were no anytime FPs in the lot. We were kinda bummed because we wanted to do one (or both) of the Pandora attractions again and also thought that using ITtBaB as the burner would be perfect. But it wasn't. Also, just FYI, all the other FPs, including Bug, had disappeared from our MDEs so it wasn't like the system thought we hadn't used one.


----------



## JETSDAD

Miffy said:


> Hey, @JETSDAD, thanks for responding. No, there were no anytime FPs in the lot. We were kinda bummed because we wanted to do one (or both) of the Pandora attractions again and also thought that using ITtBaB as the burner would be perfect. But it wasn't. Also, just FYI, all the other FPs, including Bug, had disappeared from our MDEs so it wasn't like the system thought we hadn't used one.


Sometimes the system just acts screwy (well, 'sometimes' is just being polite lol).  I often switch back and forth between the app and the mobile site when weird issues arise and that will sometimes fix the issue.  Other times I will just add another FP and use/burn it to see if that helps.


----------



## Miffy

JETSDAD said:


> Sometimes the system just acts screwy (well, 'sometimes' is just being polite lol).  I often switch back and forth between the app and the mobile site when weird issues arise and that will sometimes fix the issue.  Other times I will just add another FP and use/burn it to see if that helps.


I'll try the switching-to-the-mobile-site trick if this happens again. We would've tried for another burner, but we were nowhere near anything FP-able except Bug. Not sure if you can burn a Nemo show FP? Anyway, we didn't want to walk too far as we were already pretty exhausted from our park-hop day.
Thank you for the advice, @JETSDAD!


----------



## tlmadden73

Question - 

I have a vacation booked in June staying 4 nights at AoA. Tuesday -Saturday. We were offered a Hilton timeshare incentive deal (sit through presentation and get the 3-night stay comped) and decided to extend our vacation on the front end with a 3-night stay at Hilton Parc Soleil. We could have gotten a room at Bonnet Creek, to get those Disney perks, but since we need to go to Parc Soleil for the presentation (and because Parc Soleil has free parking and a bigger room) we opted to stay there.So we are staying offsite for the first three nights of our 7 night vacation. 

So .. there isn't a way then to get 60-day fast passes for the front end of my stay since I am staying offsite? Saturday through Monday? 

So, I will book my FPs at 60 days for TUE- SAT and then when the 30 day window comes up I can book my Fast Passes for MONDAY (the only day we were planning on going to parks during our Hilton stay).

Is that correct?  Not the end of the world, but just wondering if there any options to deal with FPs for split stays like this.


----------



## katyringo

Anyone have insight?

I’m struggling with how to book fastpasses for MK. What I mean is we will be there multiple days. Everything I read just tells me the top 3 for the whole park. But we are going multiple days to magic kingdom, so I wanna kind of break it down by area in the park. Are there any good things that say like for fantasy land there are the top 3 to fastpass, and for adventure/frontier land these are the 3 to get. I don’t want to waste one of my prebooked on something. We don’t need FP for ya know..


----------



## raraavis

katyringo said:


> Anyone have insight?
> 
> I’m struggling with how to book fastpasses for MK. What I mean is we will be there multiple days. Everything I read just tells me the top 3 for the whole park. But we are going multiple days to magic kingdom, so I wanna kind of break it down by area in the park. Are there any good things that say like for fantasy land there are the top 3 to fastpass, and for adventure/frontier land these are the 3 to get. I don’t want to waste one of my prebooked on something. We don’t need FP for ya know..


I'm no expert by any means, but I wanted to chime in because that is how we're touring as well. Here's what we booked:

Wed 2/5 (EMH morning) FANTASYLAND

9:05am Pooh (we wanted PP, but there weren't any available)
10:10am Meet Cinderella and Elena
5:10pm SDMR (the only time we could get, but we're going to constantly be refreshing for a better time)
Fri 2/7 (EMH morning) FRONTIERLAND and ADVENTURELAND

9:20am Haunted Mansion (planning to use this at very end of FP window)
10:40am Big Thunder Mountain
11:45am Pirates
12:15pm Jungle Cruise (4th FP?)
We're going to try to hit some of the typical FP rides during EMH (i.e., PP, stuff in Tomorrowland). Our other 2 MK days are afternoon visits, so we don't have advanced FPs for those days.


----------



## katyringo

raraavis said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but I wanted to chime in because that is how we're touring as well. Here's what we booked:
> 
> Wed 2/5 (EMH morning) FANTASYLAND
> 
> 9:05am Pooh (we wanted PP, but there weren't any available)
> 10:10am Meet Cinderella and Elena
> 5:10pm SDMR (the only time we could get, but we're going to constantly be refreshing for a better time)
> Fri 2/7 (EMH morning) FRONTIERLAND and ADVENTURELAND
> 
> 9:20am Haunted Mansion (planning to use this at very end of FP window)
> 10:40am Big Thunder Mountain
> 11:45am Pirates
> 12:15pm Jungle Cruise (4th FP?)
> We're going to try to hit some of the typical FP rides during EMH (i.e., PP, stuff in Tomorrowland). Our other 2 MK days are afternoon visits, so we don't have advanced FPs for those days.


Thank you!


----------



## MinnierellaMama

Question about FP booking — My 60 day window opens tomorrow for our 6 day stay. We’re spending the first 2 days with just myself, my husband and our 2 girls. My parents have a reservation at the same hotel but are checking in on day 2 and spending 4 days with us at the park. I’m managing FP reservations for us all and everything is linked on MDE.  

My question is — will it let me book my parents fast passes tomorrow when my window opens? Or will I have to wait 2 days and try to add them later this week?


----------



## HelenParr

Miffy said:


> Hey, @JETSDAD, thanks for responding. No, there were no anytime FPs in the lot. We were kinda bummed because we wanted to do one (or both) of the Pandora attractions again and also thought that using ITtBaB as the burner would be perfect. But it wasn't. Also, just FYI, all the other FPs, including Bug, had disappeared from our MDEs so it wasn't like the system thought we hadn't used one.


Sorry this happened to you.  It's very frustrating.  We had the same unexplained block out of FOP or Navi as 4th FP last May.  Never figured out a cause.  But it was one of those weeks when MDE was iffy many times.  

I spent a good while at whatever they were calling Guest Experience team then, across from Doug meet and greet, arguing about it with CMs.  They eventually relented and gave me another FOP FP, but it was not a pleasant conversation.  (They were adamant that you could only ever get one FOP FP a day, sort of like RotR is now.  And that it was always that way - that FOP could never be a 4th FP.  I explained I do it frequently as 4th FP.  Frustrating chat.)  

I was able to get FOP as 4th FP the next day no problem with MDE.

It didn't occur to me to switch to the website, but I will if it happens again.


----------



## Cluelyss

MinnierellaMama said:


> Question about FP booking — My 60 day window opens tomorrow for our 6 day stay. We’re spending the first 2 days with just myself, my husband and our 2 girls. My parents have a reservation at the same hotel but are checking in on day 2 and spending 4 days with us at the park. I’m managing FP reservations for us all and everything is linked on MDE.
> 
> My question is — will it let me book my parents fast passes tomorrow when my window opens? Or will I have to wait 2 days and try to add them later this week?


Are their tickets part of a package or standalone? If package, you’ll have to wait until their window opens 2 days later. If standalone, you’ll be able to book for their days when your window opens.


----------



## Cluelyss

tlmadden73 said:


> Question -
> 
> I have a vacation booked in June staying 4 nights at AoA. Tuesday -Saturday. We were offered a Hilton timeshare incentive deal (sit through presentation and get the 3-night stay comped) and decided to extend our vacation on the front end with a 3-night stay at Hilton Parc Soleil. We could have gotten a room at Bonnet Creek, to get those Disney perks, but since we need to go to Parc Soleil for the presentation (and because Parc Soleil has free parking and a bigger room) we opted to stay there.So we are staying offsite for the first three nights of our 7 night vacation.
> 
> So .. there isn't a way then to get 60-day fast passes for the front end of my stay since I am staying offsite? Saturday through Monday?
> 
> So, I will book my FPs at 60 days for TUE- SAT and then when the 30 day window comes up I can book my Fast Passes for MONDAY (the only day we were planning on going to parks during our Hilton stay).
> 
> Is that correct?  Not the end of the world, but just wondering if there any options to deal with FPs for split stays like this.


Correct. The 60 day window is only for onsite guests, so would only apply to the onsite portion of your stay.

ETA: I’m assuming your tickets were purchased separately and not part of a package linked to your onsite stay? If so, you’ll be able to book the Monday at its 30 day window.


----------



## MinnierellaMama

Cluelyss said:


> Are their tickets part of a package or standalone? If package, you’ll have to wait until their window opens 2 days later. If standalone, you’ll be able to book for their days when your window opens.



The tickets are standalone — so good, it sounds like I’ll be able to book! Thanks so much for getting back to me — I tried searching the thread but couldn’t find that info for some reason!


----------



## peacefrogdog

Hi everyone.  My 60 day Fastpass booking date is approaching soon for my trip in March.  However there is a chance that I might need to change my checkin date to a few days later due to work reason.

if I was to book my FPs 60 days before my current checkin of March 23, but then have to change my checkin to say March 25th, will I lose the fastpasses that I booked originally?


----------



## brookew

Question.  
Can anyone tell me which fast passes you have the most chance of scoring while in the park after you use your first 3?

Right now I have
Peter pan
Pirates
Haunted mansion
7 dwarfs
Splash mt
Jungle cruise

we were considering trading out splash for space mountain if splash is one u can get when you are there. 
We have kids that probably won’t enjoy space near as much as splash.,.but the parents want space!

anyone have any experience?


----------



## LaDonna

brookew said:


> Question.
> Can anyone tell me which fast passes you have the most chance of scoring while in the park after you use your first 3?
> 
> Right now I have
> Peter pan
> Pirates
> Haunted mansion
> 7 dwarfs
> Splash mt
> Jungle cruise
> 
> we were considering trading out splash for space mountain if splash is one u can get when you are there.
> We have kids that probably won’t enjoy space near as much as splash.,.but the parents want space!
> 
> anyone have any experience?


When we went last September Pirates and splash were more plentiful


----------



## tlmadden73

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. The 60 day window is only for onsite guests, so would only apply to the onsite portion of your stay.
> 
> ETA: I’m assuming your tickets were purchased separately and not part of a package linked to your onsite stay? If so, you’ll be able to book the Monday at its 30 day window.


Yep .. tickets are separate ... three of us will have 5-day tickets I bought many years ago (before they started expiring) .. and my daughter will have an AP. 

Thats fine .. I think I am only planning on hitting the MK on the days we are at the off-site resort and getting FPs for that park usually isnt an issue. I guess our only issue is by shortening our on-site stay, our options for the good FPs will be limited (if not impossible) to get. But with no idea how long Boarding Groups for Rise and no idea how Mickeys Railway will handle the queue, I am not too worried about it now.


----------



## MinnierellaMama

brookew said:


> Question.
> Can anyone tell me which fast passes you have the most chance of scoring while in the park after you use your first 3?
> 
> Right now I have
> Peter pan
> Pirates
> Haunted mansion
> 7 dwarfs
> Splash mt
> Jungle cruise
> 
> we were considering trading out splash for space mountain if splash is one u can get when you are there.
> We have kids that probably won’t enjoy space near as much as splash.,.but the parents want space!
> 
> anyone have any experience?



we go every year during spring break season and I’ve never had trouble getting Pirates same-day and even Haunted Mansion. I’ve also seen same-day Splash but it’s usually been more due to weather, so that’s hard to count on. Also, while I have seen Space Mountain same-day, it’s usually for a time later in the evening — not sure if that would be an issue for you or not. If I were you, I would swap out Pirates for Space. You’ll more than likely have no trouble finding a FP same day, or if you plan to rope drop, do Pirates then as it won’t be nearly a busy as SDMT, Peter Pan, etc.


----------



## lcc2

brookew said:


> Question.
> Can anyone tell me which fast passes you have the most chance of scoring while in the park after you use your first 3?
> 
> Right now I have
> Peter pan
> Pirates
> Haunted mansion
> 7 dwarfs
> Splash mt
> Jungle cruise
> 
> we were considering trading out splash for space mountain if splash is one u can get when you are there.
> We have kids that probably won’t enjoy space near as much as splash.,.but the parents want space!
> 
> anyone have any experience?


We had the most success with Pirates and Haunted Mansion.


----------



## midnight star

Thank you everyone for the tips and tricks from this thread. Today was our first park day at magic kingdom. We got through more rides than we thought we would!


----------



## ToriTX

Thank you in advance for your help - I have noticed people stating they snagged a better fastpass when the parks change their hours.  While I understand the concept, I don't understand how to do it.  Do I have to cancel a fastpass that I have just to see what is available?


----------



## JETSDAD

ToriTX said:


> Thank you in advance for your help - I have noticed people stating they snagged a better fastpass when the parks change their hours.  While I understand the concept, I don't understand how to do it.  Do I have to cancel a fastpass that I have just to see what is available?


You would just modify an existing FP.  If you are looking for tier 1 FP's you would need to modify a tier 1.


----------



## disneykins

We are staying onsite from 2/2 to 2/15 then going off site for 2 weeks. We have all our FPs for the onsite stay (14 days worth) and now we want to add some for our off site stay. Can we get one for 2/22 or is there a maximum number of FPs you can hold at one time?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## tlmadden73

How does resort cancellation work with FastPasses?

I know when I cancelled my room only reservation in October, i got warnings (for each Fast Pass) about my Fast Passes saying they may be remove, but they seemed to never go away and I chose to manually delete those as well days later. I was expecting them to be auto-deleted.

I guess it may help with a specific scenario:
Book a 5-night resort only stay at Disney resort (say MO-SA)
At the 60 day mark, Make Fast Passes for 5 of those days (MO, TU, WE, FR, SA). 
Sometime later shorten that stay to 4 nights (TU-SA)

Are all fast passes cancelled? (and have to remake them?)
Are just the Monday fast passes cancelled (which is what I would expect) and need to remake the MO fast passes at 30 days? The others will remain since I still have a Disney resort stay?

I will probably get my resort stay days shored up before the 60-day FP mark, but I am just curious how this works. And my planned MO was MK, so I dont really care if have to remake those at 30 days ... (thanks to a lot of choices)


----------



## KC24

Very Very helpful post.  Clarifying question have 19 nights booked on-site back to back 3 split stays dvc rentals and room only reservation.  10 day start dated ticket linked to account purchased from undercover tourist.  As long as I book 10 days worth of fastpasses within the required 14 day window from start date on ticket my booking window opens 60 days before 1st check-in do I have that correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

Post #8 updated with upcoming changes in DHS.  Changes emphasized with pretty colors and really big letters.


----------



## CapnHook452

I have a question: I booked my fast passes two weeks before my trip to magic kingdom. I’ll be there Feb 1. Unfortunately it’s a last minute trip and I’m bummed my options stink at this point. I have pirates and jungle cruise for late morning. And space mountain between 7:20-8:20.  TMRR is open at 9 and so is Peter Pan. My question is this. Should I keep space mountain or give it up for an earlier fast pass at haunted mansion or speedway so I can use 3 more passes that day?


----------



## persnickity2020

CapnHook452 said:


> I have a question: I booked my fast passes two weeks before my trip to magic kingdom. I’ll be there Feb 1. Unfortunately it’s a last minute trip and I’m bummed my options stink at this point. I have pirates and jungle cruise for late morning. And space mountain between 7:20-8:20.  TMRR is open at 9 and so is Peter Pan. My question is this. Should I keep space mountain or give it up for an earlier fast pass at haunted mansion or speedway so I can use 3 more passes that day?



I'd book all of your passes in the morning and hope to pick up more throughout the day.  I think worst case scenario is that you wait a little longer at Space Mountain, but shorter waits at everything else would more than make up for that.


----------



## tlmadden73

CapnHook452 said:


> I have a question: I booked my fast passes two weeks before my trip to magic kingdom. I’ll be there Feb 1. Unfortunately it’s a last minute trip and I’m bummed my options stink at this point. I have pirates and jungle cruise for late morning. And space mountain between 7:20-8:20.  TMRR is open at 9 and so is Peter Pan. My question is this. Should I keep space mountain or give it up for an earlier fast pass at haunted mansion or speedway so I can use 3 more passes that day?


My theory is always use your fast passes up as FAST as possible (like before lunch) so you have flexible options later in the day.  Either to get more Fast Passes or to just be able to go on whatever rides/shows have the shortest waits without being tied to a specific time that may force you to "rush" to another part of the park.   Same day fast passes are sometimes very scarce, but still open up. 

But I am traveling with small kids that may not make it to the late afternoon or evening, so that influences my decision as well.

If you are traveling alone, I would get fast passes at any time of day they are available for the traditionally LONG waits that you want to ride - (the mountains, peter pan, etc.)  and just make sure you get there at rope drop to take advantage of that magic hour (the first hour the park opens). 

The problem with later fast passes is that they may be wasted if the park has cleared out enough that the standby line isn't really that long. There is a reason they are still available with only two weeks to go.


----------



## disneykins

I have my FPs booked for Studios on Feb. 9. My SDD is at 11:45. They just changed the opening hours to 8am so I want to try for an earlier FP. It seems I have to cancel my existing FP and then request a new one. If I cancel and cant get one for SDD, I wont be happy. Is there a way to make sure I get an earlier one or is it just luck of the draw.
Might just leave things as is, after all the angst I went through booking them at 60 plus days out, lol.


----------



## JETSDAD

disneykins said:


> I have my FPs booked for Studios on Feb. 9. My SDD is at 11:45. They just changed the opening hours to 8am so I want to try for an earlier FP. It seems I have to cancel my existing FP and then request a new one. If I cancel and cant get one for SDD, I wont be happy. Is there a way to make sure I get an earlier one or is it just luck of the draw.
> Might just leave things as is, after all the angst I went through booking them at 60 plus days out, lol.


Just modify your existing tier 1.


----------



## badeacon

Has anyone used the change party function(mentioned on page1) to change FP between members of same party? Does it only show up when in the park? Any help with trying to change FP's between members of party would be appreciated.


----------



## JETSDAD

badeacon said:


> Has anyone used the change party function(mentioned on page1) to change FP between members of same party? Does it only show up when in the park? Any help with trying to change FP's between members of party would be appreciated.


Unfortunately the Change Party ability was removed in spring of 2018 (I believe that's when it was).


----------



## jimim

With the tiers moving feb 19 in hs is that the first day they physical start or when I do my fast passes on the 10th for my April trip will I be able to select the new tiers?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jimim said:


> With the tiers moving feb 19 in hs is that the first day they physical start or when I do my fast passes on the 10th for my April trip will I be able to select the new tiers?



You can select the new tiers for your April trip when your booking window opens.


----------



## jimim

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You can select the new tiers for your April trip when your booking window opens.


Awesome. That actually takes some stress for our First  galaxy edge visit.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Jules123

I must be having a blond moment because I’ve read the FAQ and still am a little confused. I am doing a split stay, with 2 RO reservations. I’m only planning on purchasing tickets for the second half of my stay. Will my FP window open 60 days before my first reservation without tickets or do I have to wait til 60 days before the second reservation which will start the date of my tickets? @JETSDAD


----------



## ClapYourHands

badeacon said:


> Has anyone used the change party function(mentioned on page1) to change FP between members of same party? Does it only show up when in the park? Any help with trying to change FP's between members of party would be appreciated.





JETSDAD said:


> Unfortunately the Change Party ability was removed in spring of 2018 (I believe that's when it was).



You can just switch MBs. Once you're all in the park for the day, the CMs don't care whose MB is on whose wrist.

When I was making FPs on a trip where I knew we were going to have to do rider swap, I designated an A group and a B group.  They didn't change.  But if one of the adults in A group wanted to be in the first to go on a ride that I'd booked for the B group, we just swapped the MBs.  I agree it would be easier just to do it in MDX, but physically changing bands works, too.


----------



## badeacon

ClapYourHands said:


> You can just switch MBs. Once you're all in the park for the day, the CMs don't care whose MB is on whose wrist.
> 
> When I was making FPs on a trip where I knew we were going to have to do rider swap, I designated an A group and a B group.  They didn't change.  But if one of the adults in A group wanted to be in the first to go on a ride that I'd booked for the B group, we just swapped the MBs.  I agree it would be easier just to do it in MDX, but physically changing bands works, too.


Thanks , I figured we could swap MB but don't they have to be scanned into the park to use FP? I have a couple of FPs with someone who may not come to the park now and want to change them to someone else in group. Specifically DD has become pregnant since made FPs and several of the rides advise against pregnancy and still dealing with morning sickness so she may not come to parks sometimes.


----------



## JETSDAD

badeacon said:


> Thanks , I figured we could swap MB but don't they have to be scanned into the park to use FP? I have a couple of FPs with someone who may not come to the park now and want to change them to someone else in group. Specifically DD has become pregnant since made FPs and several of the rides advise against pregnancy and still dealing with morning sickness so she may not come to parks sometimes.


Correct, they must have entered the park in order to be able to use their MB.


----------



## ClapYourHands

badeacon said:


> Thanks , I figured we could swap MB but don't they have to be scanned into the park to use FP? I have a couple of FPs with someone who may not come to the park now and want to change them to someone else in group. Specifically DD has become pregnant since made FPs and several of the rides advise against pregnancy and still dealing with morning sickness so she may not come to parks sometimes.


Unfortunately she’d have to enter the park that day as @JETSDAD said.

However, she doesn’t have to stay in the park. Once she’s in, her FPs can be used, even if she is no longer present.

Keep in mind that all MBs issued to a guest are linked to the same account. If she has an extra band from a prior stay, she can leave one in the park for the rider, and still have one to open the room when she gets back to her resort. Both will work.

And congratulations on the impending arrival of a new grandchild!


----------



## Miffy

Hi, @JETSDAD! in advance, in case you are the person to answer this question.

I've got an AP and have a split stay booked. First night is at an All Stars (I gave myself an extra day when I saw that the difference in the price of the flight paid for the hotel) and the next 7 nights are at AKL.

So . . . my question is:

My 60-day FP+ booking day for the 1 night at ASMov is February 29th. When I go to book those FP+, will the system allow me to book 7 days' worth of FP+s since I'll be there for the next 8 days? Or do I have to wait until the following morning to book the rest of my FP+s since I have only one night booked at ASMov?

And will booking FP+ for that one lone day--whether I can book 1 day or 7 days' worth--screw up the FP+ booking for the AKL stay? If it would, I'm going to lay off, because the AKL stay is far more important and I'll just do standby on day one if I have to.

Perhaps this is clear. Perhaps it isn't! Help! Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

Miffy said:


> Hi, @JETSDAD! in advance, in case you are the person to answer this question.
> 
> I've got an AP and have a split stay booked. First night is at an All Stars (I gave myself an extra day when I saw that the difference in the price of the flight paid for the hotel) and the next 7 nights are at AKL.
> 
> So . . . my question is:
> 
> My 60-day FP+ booking day for the 1 night at ASMov is February 29th. When I go to book those FP+, will the system allow me to book 7 days' worth of FP+s since I'll be there for the next 8 days? Or do I have to wait until the following morning to book the rest of my FP+s since I have only one night booked at ASMov?
> 
> And will booking FP+ for that one lone day--whether I can book 1 day or 7 days' worth--screw up the FP+ booking for the AKL stay? If it would, I'm going to lay off, because the AKL stay is far more important and I'll just do standby on day one if I have to.
> 
> Perhaps this is clear. Perhaps it isn't! Help! Thanks!


As far as I know you should be able to book your entire stay once your first window opens.  You also should be able to book 8 days of FP's if you want because it is all onsite.


----------



## Miffy

JETSDAD said:


> As far as I know you should be able to book your entire stay once your first window opens.  You also should be able to book 8 days of FP's if you want because it is all onsite.


It's actually 9 days in total--counting my initial arrival day and our final departure day. Still good? I'd just hate to book the FP+s on the first try and then get shut out of the 9th day. You know, gotta get one last ride on FoP before being forced to leave!!


----------



## JETSDAD

Miffy said:


> It's actually 9 days in total--counting my initial arrival day and our final departure day. Still good? I'd just hate to book the FP+s on the first try and then get shut out of the 9th day. You know, gotta get one last ride on FoP before being forced to leave!!


Oops, you're correct.  I should know this because I do the same thing myself with an AP lol  

Yes, you should be fine.  Personally, I would start at the last date anyways so then if for some reason it doesn't work out you've got those hard to get FP's locked up.  

This is where @hiroMYhero is going to be really missed......ticketing isn't my strong point.


----------



## Miffy

JETSDAD said:


> Oops, you're correct.  I should know this because I do the same thing myself with an AP lol
> 
> Yes, you should be fine.  Personally, I would start at the last date anyways so then if for some reason it doesn't work out you've got those hard to get FP's locked up.
> 
> This is where @hiroMYhero is going to be really missed......ticketing isn't my strong point.


Ah, @JETSDAD. I'll start at day 9 and work backward. That is the best solution and I thank you for suggesting it.

Is @hiroMYhero not around? What? No!


----------



## JETSDAD

Miffy said:


> Ah, @JETSDAD. I'll start at day 9 and work backward. That is the best solution and I thank you for suggesting it.
> 
> Is @hiroMYhero not around? What? No!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/thank-you-hiromyhero.3789033/


----------



## Miffy

JETSDAD said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/thank-you-hiromyhero.3789033/


I'm sorry to hear this, but understand. But am very very sorry to see her go.  
You'd better not leave, @JETSDAD. I depend on you! And a few other DISboard greats!


----------



## wilkydelts

So I am pretty sure I have been planning all wrong and now need some clarity after a different understanding of what I read.

I check into my Disney Springs Hotel on 3/29. I have HS tickets for 3/30. All along I thought my 60 day window opened this Thursday 1/30.  I am now reading and thinking I can actually book tomorrow Wednesday 1/29 at 60+1. 

Can I book tomorrow at 60+1 because of my resort check-in date or do I have until Thursday which is 60 days out?


----------



## persnickity2020

wilkydelts said:


> So I am pretty sure I have been planning all wrong and now need some clarity after a different understanding of what I read.
> 
> I check into my Disney Springs Hotel on 3/29. I have HS tickets for 3/30. All along I thought my 60 day window opened this Thursday 1/30.  I am now reading and thinking I can actually book tomorrow Wednesday 1/29 at 60+1.
> 
> Can I book tomorrow at 60+1 because of my resort check-in date or do I have until Thursday which is 60 days out?



Yes, 60 days before check-in you can book FP's for your whole trip.


----------



## Jules123

persnickity2020 said:


> Yes, 60 days before check-in you can book FP's for your whole trip.


And just to clarify, this means regardless of when your tickets actually start?


----------



## wilkydelts

Thanks All. Huge lifesaver. Would of missed my ever slim chance at Slinky Dog and Millennium Falcon


----------



## persnickity2020

Jules123 said:


> And just to clarify, this means regardless of when your tickets actually start?



I believe so!  You just can't book FP's for more days than you have tickets linked for.


----------



## Jules123

wilkydelts said:


> Thanks All. Huge lifesaver. Would of missed my ever slim chance at Slinky Dog and Millennium Falcon


Will you post tomorrow and let me know if you were able to do this?


----------



## wilkydelts

Thanks all for your quick responses it was a lifesaver Slinky Dog Style.

60+1 worked, since I was checking in on 3/29 and going to HS on 3/30

After some panicked refreshing to start my day because it was giving me the page saying it wasn't my time or I didn't have tickets yet. I was able to get in and land a Slinky Dog FP+ from 7:05-8:05, which is great cause I can still do Fantasmic dinner package I had originally planned to do. I was also able to get TSM and TOT. TSM was already in afternoon slots.

FYI, as well with in 2-4 minutes all the FP+ for Slinky Dog and Millennium Falcon were gone at 60+1


----------



## ClapYourHands

wilkydelts said:


> Thanks all for your quick responses it was a lifesaver Slinky Dog Style.
> 
> 60+1 worked, since I was checking in on 3/29 and going to HS on 3/30
> 
> After some panicked refreshing to start my day because it was giving me the page saying it wasn't my time or I didn't have tickets yet. I was able to get in and land a Slinky Dog FP+ from 7:05-8:05, which is great cause I can still do Fantasmic dinner package I had originally planned to do. I was also able to get TSM and TOT. TSM was already in afternoon slots.
> 
> FYI, as well with in 2-4 minutes all the FP+ for Slinky Dog and Millennium Falcon were gone at 60+1


Thanks for the update. For clarification, was your ticket active for 3/29 or was 3/30 the first day you could book? With date based tickets, I imagine most people will pick their first day to be their first planned park day rather than their arrival day. 

I still don’t have my plane tickets yet, so my arrival day may be before my first park day, depending on airfare.


----------



## wilkydelts

That is where I was confused and reading more made me question so I asked here.

My check in date for the my Disney Springs hotel was 3/29, so even though I am attending the park on 3/30 I was able to go 60 days from my check in date (3/29) instead of 60 days from my park date (3/30). So I had a much needed advantage that actually allowed me to get FP+ at 61 days for my park day of 3/30. Without that extra day help I would not have been able to get Slinky Dog or MFSR. Even with the advantage it took being on right at 7a and some luck to get the FP+ cause they were gone so quickly.


----------



## barb969

Yes, you don’t have to be there. We did this on our last trip in November.


----------



## persnickity2020

wilkydelts said:


> That is where I was confused and reading more made me question so I asked here.
> 
> My check in date for the my Disney Springs hotel was 3/29, so even though I am attending the park on 3/30 I was able to go 60 days from my check in date (3/29) instead of 60 days from my park date (3/30). So I had a much needed advantage that actually allowed me to get FP+ at 61 days for my park day of 3/30. Without that extra day help I would not have been able to get Slinky Dog or MFSR. Even with the advantage it took being on right at 7a and some luck to get the FP+ cause they were gone so quickly.



You definitely had some luck, I'm so glad it worked out!  I booked our FP's a couple of weeks ago and SDD was gone for day of arrival and our first 3 park days before I started.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wilkydelts

I don't know if I am over thinking it. That is also why I choose a Monday at HS cause it is the day after EMH there and most people start their week with MK so anyone who is staying multiple days may focus on HS at 60+3 or 60+4 so they can get an earlier SDD or MSFR FP+ and hope to add a 4th, 5th etc SDFP+ for the day

We had talked about going Wednesday 4/1 but thought we would have no shot that late in the week.


----------



## Zaz936

Hi,

There is 4 of us on this trip, and my friend's daughter is 5.  She is tall, but scared of big rides.  I am planning the fastpasses for the Group.

There are a few rides, like FOP or Everest, that she won't do.  Should I book a fastpass for her anyway so that our group remains at the same number of fastpasses?  Then she could tap her bracelet, but not ride? And wait outside the ride with her mom?

Or tap, do the line with us, then my friend walks out with her daugther without riding?

Thank you!

Isabelle


----------



## Gary Stocker

Zaz936 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is 4 of us on this trip, and my friend's daughter is 5.  She is tall, but scared of big rides.  I am planning the fastpasses for the Group.
> 
> There are a few rides, like FOP or Everest, that she won't do.  Should I book a fastpass for her anyway so that our group remains at the same number of fastpasses?  Then she could tap her bracelet, but not ride? And wait outside the ride with her mom?
> 
> Or tap, do the line with us, then my friend walks out with her daugther without riding?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Isabelle


Better yet. After you are done riding take her bracelet, scan and ride again by yourself. I plan on doing this with my 4 year old on our trip next month if he gets scared at thunder mountain, etc.


----------



## wilkydelts

I have a different FP+ question as I look into the park special tickets for a possible summer trip. By schedule I would only be able to stay on site for the first two days and would drive up for day trips for the last two parks' admissions. I know I have 7 days to use up all 4 admissions. For this scenario and easy math. If my check in date is 7/1 and I check out 7/2. I know I can get 60 day FP+ starting on 7/1 for days 1 and 2 . Do I get early booking for the other two days of my trip that happen later as well so I could be 60+3, etc. or do those other two days revert to 30 day FP+ windows?


----------



## midnight star

wilkydelts said:


> After some panicked refreshing to start my day because it was giving me the page saying it wasn't my time or I didn't have tickets yet.


The same thing happened to me. I was originally on my computer, but quickly switched to the app, and then had no problems choosing rides. Thank goodness I was still able to book everything a few minutes after 7am.


----------



## hajj882

Appreciate it will differ from ride to ride, but how long would you say on average you have to wait for a ride when your in the fast pass queue???


----------



## mesaboy2

hajj882 said:


> Appreciate it will differ from ride to ride, but how long would you say on average you have to wait for a ride when your in the fast pass queue???





mesaboy2 said:


> - *It is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.*


----------



## Revan46

I've read through this and think I have a fair understanding, BUT, I'm a non-resort ticket holder going on March 6 so I'm curious, would I thus be able to get fastpasses on Feb. 6 or would it potentially be earlier given there's only 29 days in this month not 30?


----------



## mesaboy2

Revan46 said:


> I've read through this and think I have a fair understanding, BUT, I'm a non-resort ticket holder going on *Jan*. 6 so I'm curious, would I thus be able to get fastpasses on Feb. 6 or would it potentially be earlier given there's only 29 days in this month not 30?



Assuming you mean March 6...thirty days before that is February 5.


----------



## Revan46

mesaboy2 said:


> Assuming you mean March 6...thirty days before that is February 5.


Thank you! And yes I meant March 6, not sure why I wrote January.  And thanks, this is actually first time I'm doing FastPass where I can book well ahead of time. Most times in the past I don't get my ticket until at most a week before I go so by then everything's almost always gone so want to try and actually snag a good Tier 1 if it works out.


----------



## wilkydelts

Re-posting this in hopes of gaining some information:

I have a different FP+ question as I look into the park special tickets for a possible summer trip. By schedule I would only be able to stay on site for the first two days and would drive up for day trips for the last two parks' admissions. I know I have 7 days to use up all 4 admissions. For this scenario and easy math. If my check in date is 7/1 and I check out 7/2. I know I can get 60 day FP+ starting on 7/1 for days 1 and 2 . Do I get early booking for the other two days of my trip that happen later as well so I could be 60+3, etc. or do those other two days revert to 30 day FP+ windows?


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

Question regarding Hollywood studios and the new tiers. 

•Millenium Falcon FastPasses open 2/19. 
•My FP window opens tomorrow morning for our April stay

Will I have access to MF and the new tier system when I try to book tomorrow or will it still be the current tiers and i will have to make placeholders and then change the morning of 2/19?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wilkydelts

HockeyBasedNYC said:


> Question regarding Hollywood studios and the new tiers.
> 
> •Millenium Falcon FastPasses open 2/19.
> •My FP window opens tomorrow morning for our April stay
> 
> Will I have access to MF and the new tier system when I try to book tomorrow or will it still be the current tiers and i will have to make placeholders and then change the morning of 2/19?
> 
> Thanks in advance



You will be able to book MFSR. If tomorrow is exactly 60 days I wish you luck cause so far it seems both SDD and MSFR have been gone at 60 day mark. I was on exactly at 7:00a for 60+1 and got one of the last SDD and both attractions final FP+ spots were gone in 2-4 minutes.


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

wilkydelts said:


> You will be able to book MFSR. If tomorrow is exactly 60 days I wish you luck cause so far it seems both SDD and MSFR have been gone at 60 day mark. I was on exactly at 7:00a for 60+1 and got one of the last SDD and both attractions final FP+ spots were gone in 2-4 minutes.



Sounds like I will be having a wonderful morning tomorrow. Yikes. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## wilkydelts

HockeyBasedNYC said:


> Sounds like I will be having a wonderful morning tomorrow. Yikes. Thanks for the heads up



Also to follow up cause I figured this out last minute. The 60 day mark starts from your resort check in day and not first park day. So if they do not match you could actually be looking into FP+ right now if your check in day is 60 days from today (2/3)


----------



## garris3404

I have an on-site reservation at Pop Century for September 1 - 8.  It includes "free dining" and a 7-day park hopper (reservation confirmation email states tickets valid from September 1-10).  I'm thinking of adding an on-site room-only reservation for Pop Century for August 29 - September 1.  So it will be a legit on-site split reservation.

So my questions are:

Can I use the tickets associated with the second reservation during the days associated with the first reservation (before September 1)?
Can I start making my ADRs 180 days prior to August 29?
Can I start making my FPs 60 prior to August 29?


----------



## ILovePixieDust

wilkydelts said:


> Re-posting this in hopes of gaining some information:
> 
> I have a different FP+ question as I look into the park special tickets for a possible summer trip. By schedule I would only be able to stay on site for the first two days and would drive up for day trips for the last two parks' admissions. I know I have 7 days to use up all 4 admissions. For this scenario and easy math. If my check in date is 7/1 and I check out 7/2. I know I can get 60 day FP+ starting on 7/1 for days 1 and 2 . Do I get early booking for the other two days of my trip that happen later as well so I could be 60+3, etc. or do those other two days revert to 30 day FP+ windows?



You only get the 60 day fastpass benefit for the days that you are onsite. After your onsite hotel stay ends there is no rolling window. Your check out date will be your last early fastpass date. You will not get early fastpass booking for the other two days of your trip that you are not staying in an onsite hotel. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ILovePixieDust

garris3404 said:


> I have an on-site reservation at Pop Century for September 1 - 8.  It includes "free dining" and a 7-day park hopper (reservation confirmation email states tickets valid from September 1-10).  I'm thinking of adding an on-site room-only reservation for Pop Century for August 29 - September 1.  So it will be a legit on-site split reservation.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> Can I use the tickets associated with the second reservation during the days associated with the first reservation (before September 1)?
> Can I start making my ADRs 180 days prior to August 29?
> Can I start making my FPs 60 prior to August 29?



1. You will not be able to use the park tickets prior to your package start date of Sept. 1st. (I'm assuming that is a package because you have free dining)

2. You can made ADRs 180 days prior to Aug. 29 for the Aug 29-Sept 1st stay. 
Then you can make ADRs 180 days prior to Sept 1st for the Sept 1-8th stay. 

3. You can start making FPs 60 days before Aug. 29th for days starting Sept. 1st.


----------



## Revan46

Hi folks, sooo I have another question about FP+ cause I'm wondering if I'm having a weird glitch or if it's just cause I'm trying to do FP before my actual date? Also admins/mods, I hope it's ok to share these images, just thought it might help better illustrate what i'm running into. Apologies if it's not. I made sure none of my personal info was shown nor any sensitive info

I go on March 6, as you can see here:


and next to it does say assigned to Me. But when I go to FastPass on the app or the browser version, I get a message saying they can't find the ticket (on the app) like this:

or various information on the browser saying link the ticket or if you have a vacay package you're early:



I just want to know, when FP opens for me tomorrow, will this change? Will it instead show my options for FastPass? I just don't want to miss out on them because of a glitch.


----------



## jjtrinva

Revan46 said:


> Hi folks, sooo I have another question about FP+ cause I'm wondering if I'm having a weird glitch or if it's just cause I'm trying to do FP before my actual date? Also admins/mods, I hope it's ok to share these images, just thought it might help better illustrate what i'm running into. Apologies if it's not. I made sure none of my personal info was shown nor any sensitive info
> 
> I go on March 6, as you can see here:
> View attachment 471017
> 
> and next to it does say assigned to Me. But when I go to FastPass on the app or the browser version, I get a message saying they can't find the ticket (on the app) like this:
> View attachment 471025
> or various information on the browser saying link the ticket or if you have a vacay package you're early:
> 
> View attachment 471019
> 
> I just want to know, when FP opens for me tomorrow, will this change? Will it instead show my options for FastPass? I just don't want to miss out on them because of a glitch.


I'm getting the same message as I test the App and Desktop versions of MDE just so I know the process. I'm still outside the FP window by about 2-weeks. My guess is that you are seeing this because your tickets technically aren't valid yet for FB. I'm guessing you are staying off property so you can only book 30 days in advance of your first day's ticket. When you at that 30-day window, they open up at 7am. To test this, I actually tried to link my tickets through this window and it said those tickets were already linked. Of course, I'd welcome the insight of any veterans


----------



## amuse-bouche

Edit- removed my question after figuring it out myself


----------



## Revan46

jjtrinva said:


> I'm getting the same message as I test the App and Desktop versions of MDE just so I know the process. I'm still outside the FP window by about 2-weeks. My guess is that you are seeing this because your tickets technically aren't valid yet for FB. I'm guessing you are staying off property so you can only book 30 days in advance of your first day's ticket. When you at that 30-day window, they open up at 7am. To test this, I actually tried to link my tickets through this window and it said those tickets were already linked. Of course, I'd welcome the insight of any veterans


Yes that was also my thought. But I too would like to get a veteran's opinion. Guess we'll see


----------



## MinnierellaMama

Revan46 said:


> Yes that was also my thought. But I too would like to get a veteran's opinion. Guess we'll see


This is normal. It will show this message right up until your FP booking window opens (literally to the minute). As long as your stay and tickets are linked, it will work fine when your window opens.

(A few years back I was so anxious about this message that I called Disney and asked and they confirmed everything was linked okay for me just for peace of mind.)


----------



## Revan46

MinnierellaMama said:


> This is normal. It will show this message right up until your FP booking window opens (literally to the minute). As long as your stay and tickets are linked, it will work fine when your window opens.
> 
> (A few years back I was so anxious about this message that I called Disney and asked and they confirmed everything was linked okay for me just for peace of mind.)


Oh good. Thank you!


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

Miffy said:


> Forgive me in advance, please, if this has already been addressed, as I don't have the time to read 353 pages and a search for this particular situation yielded me no results. Thank you.
> 
> In December, when we were at DAK, we'd park-hopped and had used our DAK Tier 1 for NRJ, then used a Tier 2 for Dino, and then didn't feel like walking to Africa for the safari, so booked a burner FP+ for ITtBaB, which I would never ever in a million zillion years subject myself to again.
> 
> So . . . we'd used up our Tier 1 and one Tier 2 and we tapped in to ITtBaB but didn't go into the attraction. So we'd tapped in only at the entrance. I don't even know if there's another tap point at that attraction, since I avoid it. (Bugs. Yick!)
> 
> I'd thought that this would've given us our 3 FP+s (1 Tier 1 and 2 Tier 2s) and that then we'd be able to book a fourth at either NRJ or FoP. However, MDE, even though showing NRJ FP+ availability, would _not _let us book this FP+. I forget the exact language used, but it was basically saying that we'd already had a Tier 1 and couldn't get another one. Hunh? At that point we just gave up since we didn't want to ride anything in Dinoland or see the Nemo show. It was darn frustrating to see that NRJ was available at a convenient time yet we were blocked from booking it.
> 
> Does DAK somehow know that you haven't really used the ITtBaB FP+ and so it's not counted? Or something else--another point that I've missed entirely?



This may or not be helpful, but to prep for a May visit I've been trying to catch back up on FPs and reviewing as many Fast Past posts as possible.  Last night I believe I saw similar posts within the other FP+ thread (the one that's mostly about park hopping).  The answer was basically to just ignore an initial message about not being eligible for another Tier 1 FP and to just plow ahead.  The app will show available options (if any exists) for you to select. I recall this as being odd so it stuck with me.  Just thought I'd share accordingly.


----------



## Feberin

Zaz936 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is 4 of us on this trip, and my friend's daughter is 5.  She is tall, but scared of big rides.  I am planning the fastpasses for the Group.
> 
> There are a few rides, like FOP or Everest, that she won't do.  Should I book a fastpass for her anyway so that our group remains at the same number of fastpasses?  Then she could tap her bracelet, but not ride? And wait outside the ride with her mom?
> 
> Or tap, do the line with us, then my friend walks out with her daugther without riding?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Isabelle



I would just plan different Fastpasses for her and her mother.  My party won't all have the same Fastpasses.  For instance Buzz and Space Mountain are close to each other so some of us have one and some the other.  If she's too short you should be able to use rider swap so her mother can ride as well.  I'm not sure about tall enough but too scared.  However if she's in a stroller they probably won't check her height.


----------



## Zaz936

Feberin said:


> I would just plan different Fastpasses for her and her mother. My party won't all have the same Fastpasses. For instance Buzz and Space Mountain are close to each other so some of us have one and some the other. If she's too short you should be able to use rider swap so her mother can ride as well. I'm not sure about tall enough but too scared. However if she's in a stroller they probably won't check her height.



Hello Feberin, thank you for your advice.  However, our issue is solved as we didn't get a FP for FOP.  So we'll rope drop it.  My friend will follow us and wait for me at the exit (I don't want her to wander off too far... she tends to get lost and we could take hours in being reunited!!), then we'll go together to Kilimanjaro safari, hoping to do both before 10:30.


----------



## Revan46

Was able to do FastPass this morning as advised. However I’m actually surprised, despite logging in right before needed and using the app the second it was 7, both Falcon and FoP were gone. I’m guessing cause of the 60 day resort guests? Find this rather frustrating that because I’m not a resort guest, I miss out. Anyone have suggestions like just keep an eye day of?


----------



## JETSDAD

Revan46 said:


> Was able to do FastPass this morning as advised. However I’m actually surprised, despite logging in right before needed and using the app the second it was 7, both Falcon and FoP were gone. I’m guessing cause of the 60 day resort guests? Find this rather frustrating that because I’m not a resort guest, I miss out. Anyone have suggestions like just keep an eye day of?


Yes, those FP's would be gone even before the 60 day mark.  I'd keep checking but mostly night before and day of.


----------



## Revan46

JETSDAD said:


> Yes, those FP's would be gone even before the 60 day mark.  I'd keep checking but mostly night before and day of.


Ok thanks. Rather silly frankly. I get that resort stays are a lot but still, paying a bit for this ticket, sad that only real way to do the super popular rides is rope drop cause resorts take them all. They should at least reserve some for the 30 day window people...v.v


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Revan46 said:


> Ok thanks. Rather silly frankly. I get that resort stays are a lot but still, paying a bit for this ticket, sad that only real way to do the super popular rides is rope drop cause resorts take them all. They should at least reserve some for the 30 day window people...v.v



The sad part is that even at the 60 day window you may not get the headliner fastpasses....you may need 60 PLUS days to get those. I don't think reserving them would work at all.


----------



## Revan46

ILovePixieDust said:


> The sad part is that even at the 60 day window you may not get the headliner fastpasses....you may need 60 PLUS days to get those. I don't think reserving them would work at all.


Just my two cents, I don't mean to come off like a whiny person, but Disney should consider another type of pass. Seriously, maybe not necessarily like Express at Universal cause I get those are pricey (though I love being able to just jump on any ride without any or little wait), but I just wish they could look at alternatives...


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> - *Attractions listed here are the most difficult to get.* Onsite guests can expect limited availability even at 60 days in advance, while offsite guests are unlikely to get much availability (if at all) at 30 days. Acquiring these attractions less than 7 days in advance may require frequent monitoring of FP availability via the MDX app or website. Same-day FPs are most unlikely, but possible with constant monitoring via MDX.
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom)
> Frozen Ever After (Epcot)
> Millennium Falcon: Smuggler’s Run (Hollywood Studios)
> Slinky Dog Dash (Hollywood Studios)
> Avatar Flight Of Passage (Animal Kingdom)


----------



## kariyava

I have a question about park hopping and fast passes.  If I wanted to start at HS and then hop over to AK, I cannot book fast passes for both parks in advance, right? 

Assuming that's the case, let's pretend that I only book two tier 2 fast passes at HS for the morning.  When is the first time that I can book a tier 1 fast pass at AK (assuming availability -- I know it's a long shot)?  Can I do it as soon as I am in HS?  Or not until I use my two tier 2 fast passes at HS?  Or do I have to book 3 fast passes at HS and use them up before booking one at AK?


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> *PARK HOPPING
> 
> Booking a FP for another park while in the first park:*
> (test credit to @marciemi)
> 
> *When 3 FP are booked for Park #1:*
> You can now book FP for a different park than the one you’re in. If you have booked 3 FP for the first park, as soon as you get in the FP line for your third FP, you can then make a 4th FP,  either for the same park, or for another park.
> 
> *When*_*2 or less FP are booked for Park #1:*
> If you book fewer than three FP and once you scan the first FP from within the first park, you can at that point make FP selections for a different park, even if you still have a FP remaining in the first park.
> 
> This can be especially helpful for Tiered parks – if for example you wish to hit Epcot at rope drop, use only a Tier 1 FP and then still have 2 more FP for another park later in the day.
> 
> Additionally, there is no restriction on Tier requirements BETWEEN PARKS during one day. So if you use a Tier 1 at Epcot you can then book a second Tier 1 at HS immediately upon scanning – Also, you can even book your remaining two FP at two different parks if you would like!
> 
> NOTE: Splitting FP between parks or booking for another park CANNOT be done until the same day, AFTER you have already scanned your card/MB at the first FP Mickey head to “prove” to the system that you’re in a park.
> 
> You cannot book for 2 different parks in advance or even on the same day until you have scanned your first FP  (not just entered the park).


----------



## hadley1610

I need your help!! I have four days in Disney world in April.  We can pick fast passes tomorrow.  My plans were to do HS, Epcot, MK, then AK.  I have ADRs everywhere and also at Olga's and Droid building.  I realize slinky dog and smugglers run are both tier 1 and we can only get FP for one.  I just looked at the touring plans website and it shows zero availability for FP for either on wed (60+1) but lots of availability on Saturday (60+4).  We were supposed to be in AK Saturday.  My question is, do you think it's worth the trouble to switch days (going to HS on Saturday and AK on wed)?  I've checked the dining and that all can be swapped and there is still droid building availability but no Olga's.  If I switch days I'd get fast passes but lose Olga's..............or keep current plan and just standby for Smugglers and SDD?  I should mention we were in Disney last October and rode FOP 5 times so its not a total loss if we don't get a FP for that.  Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

hadley1610 said:


> I need your help!! I have four days in Disney world in April.  We can pick fast passes tomorrow.  My plans were to do HS, Epcot, MK, then AK.  I have ADRs everywhere and also at Olga's and Droid building.  I realize slinky dog and smugglers run are both tier 1 and we can only get FP for one.  I just looked at the touring plans website and it shows zero availability for FP for either on wed (60+1) but lots of availability on Saturday (60+4).  We were supposed to be in AK Saturday.  My question is, do you think it's worth the trouble to switch days (going to HS on Saturday and AK on wed)?  I've checked the dining and that all can be swapped and there is still droid building availability but no Olga's.  If I switch days I'd get fast passes but lose Olga's..............or keep current plan and just standby for Smugglers and SDD?  I should mention we were in Disney last October and rode FOP 5 times so its not a total loss if we don't get a FP for that.  Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!



Not sure when in April you are heading, but personally I would leave HS on Wednesday.  The potential for slightly less crowd exists.  We went on the Thursday before MLK weekend, we had good luck getting on the rides without huge waits.  We did RotR and Smugglers on Friday morning, but had knocked out everything else on Thursday and we didn't even arrive at the park until 2:00 pm.  Keep in mind they WILL adjust the park hours.  Right now HS is showing a 9:00 am park opening.  When they adjusted Thursday 1/16/20, I was able to move my SDD FP to a better time and it opened up a lot of options for me to select from.  So you should be able to pick up a SDD or Smugglers FP when they extend the hours.   You just have to be on top of watching for the hours adjustment.   Oga's is a CAN'T miss.


----------



## hadley1610

Ohiostatefan606 said:


> Not sure when in April you are heading, but personally I would leave HS on Wednesday.  The potential for slightly less crowd exists.  We went on the Thursday before MLK weekend, we had good luck getting on the rides without huge waits.  We did RotR and Smugglers on Friday morning, but had knocked out everything else on Thursday and we didn't even arrive at the park until 2:00 pm.  Keep in mind they WILL adjust the park hours.  Right now HS is showing a 9:00 am park opening.  When they adjusted Thursday 1/16/20, I was able to move my SDD FP to a better time and it opened up a lot of options for me to select from.  So you should be able to pick up a SDD or Smugglers FP when they extend the hours.   You just have to be on top of watching for the hours adjustment.   Oga's is a CAN'T miss.


Great advice!!! Thank you so much!!  I hadn't considered the opening times adjusted!  I'll keep it like it is and check constantly for changes!


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

hadley1610 said:


> I need your help!! I have four days in Disney world in April.  We can pick fast passes tomorrow.  My plans were to do HS, Epcot, MK, then AK.  I have ADRs everywhere and also at Olga's and Droid building.  I realize slinky dog and smugglers run are both tier 1 and we can only get FP for one.  I just looked at the touring plans website and it shows zero availability for FP for either on wed (60+1) but lots of availability on Saturday (60+4).  We were supposed to be in AK Saturday.  My question is, do you think it's worth the trouble to switch days (going to HS on Saturday and AK on wed)?  I've checked the dining and that all can be swapped and there is still droid building availability but no Olga's.  If I switch days I'd get fast passes but lose Olga's..............or keep current plan and just standby for Smugglers and SDD?  I should mention we were in Disney last October and rode FOP 5 times so its not a total loss if we don't get a FP for that.  Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


Just saw this posted by a blogger I follow!

Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway FastPasses are NOW open for dates starting March 4.
This is coming in as a "Tier 1" attraction (along with Slinky Dog Dash and Smugglers Run). This is good news for families that want a Tier 1 with NO height restrictions.
(Looks like there's more availability for Slinky Dog Dash and Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, too!)


----------



## MinnierellaMama

MMRR FP’s are live! It is tier one as mentioned above. If you want MMRR or if you missed out on SDD or MFSR — people are shifting things around and times are opening up!!


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

MinnierellaMama said:


> MMRR FP’s are live! It is tier one as mentioned above. If you want MMRR or if you missed out on SDD or MFSR — people are shifting things around and times are opening up!!



OMG i love you thank you so much, i did not know that and was able to snag one a few minutes ago SWEET


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

While it may not be exactly everyone else's strategy going in - this chart I designed helped me out BIG time at 7am when the rush was on to fill in all of my fastpasses. Especially since I had upwards of 11 people I was planning for on different days in the park. I took this into battle with me and really nailed everything I wanted.



I would suggest putting something similar together for yourself with not only rides based on the parks and days but also the order in which you want to book them (the most difficult FP to get being the first).

An added bonus was throwing in our preferred time slots to avoid any reservation conflicts so I could quickly refer to it when making the FP.

I can say with certainty that if you are staying off-site (or have others in your party that are) and you have just one individual linked to your MDE account staying on-site, you inherit their 60-day window. You just have to have that person included in each FP you make. This was a bit of a mystery and I was wondering it if was really going to work. And even if you are staying off-site you can use your MDE account to make the FP. I chose to use the individuals account who is staying on-site to make them, because i wasnt sure if mine would have access right away.


The other thing I would make certain for large families or mixed groups who are planning together is to make sure everyone is accounted for in everyone else's planning party. We had some issues with double accounts in my party with multiple email addresses associated with them that we had to straighten out with a cast member phone call. If something doesn't seem right, give them a call because had I not done so I would've put all of this work in for nothing.

I have some other charts and lists that I can share in the future


----------



## lillykat

Which one to FP I have smugglers run but should I switch to Mickey's railroad?  We only have from about 3pm on on a Saturday in March.


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

They will both be sold out, really a matter of ride preference. On a Saturday everything with be busy, though I have noticed the wait times at Smugglers hasn't been astronomical like a Flight of Passage or even Slinky Dog. Im sure MMRR will be a long one to wait for - possibly even longer than MFSR

I'm in the same boat. Originally we could only get 4 out of our party of 6 on MFSR, but when MMRR opened up today I made it 3 and 3. At least our 2 kids will get to see both. 




lillykat said:


> Which one to FP I have smugglers run but should I switch to Mickey's railroad?  We only have from about 3pm on on a Saturday in March.


----------



## lillykat

So probably better to FP Mickey and SB smugglers?


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

the wait time at Smugglers right now is 40 min and ive been looking at the past several days and it really hasnt been nuts. On a Saturday though, i really cant speak to that. The new rides are always the hottest. Since you are going in March and MMRR opens in March im sure that will be one of the toughest rides to get a FP for... but im a rookie, maybe someone else can speak to that a little better.


----------



## lillykat

HockeyBasedNYC said:


> the wait time at Smugglers right now is 40 min and ive been looking at the past several days and it really hasnt been nuts. On a Saturday though, i really cant speak to that. The new rides are always the hottest. Since you are going in March and MMRR opens in March im sure that will be one of the toughest rides to get a FP for... but im a rookie, maybe someone else can speak to that a little better.


I was able to get the same time for Mickey's Railway so I swapped it.  I am guessing that Smugglers run will be slightly less busy to SB than the brand new ride.  Crossing fingers.  We can ride Mickey at 7 and then just get in line for Smugglers run and wait until park closes.


----------



## Elias1901

I have a coupe FP+ related questions.

I’m wondering... I know when booking FP+ selections ahead of time, you must book all three at the SAME park and then the 4th can be made at a different park if park hopping day-of. However, is it possible to only pick ONE selection at the first park in advance to assure you have the FP+ pick and then after you spend that same pass on the day-of, you can immediately make your second pass at a different park? How about the third one... will it allow you to schedule those two at the same time or would the 2nd and 3rd pass have to be done one after the other gets spent when doing day of?

Finally, I’m just curious about party sizes and modifying. I currently have 3 guests to my FP+ booking on a particular day of my trip... however, we have some guests with us that (while they currently do not plan to be with us at the park we are at on that day) may or may not opt to swap out with another guest instead, should one of the guests currently on the FP+ booking not feel well or just decide to stay back at the hotel or go someplace else. Is there a way to modify the other guests on at FP+ booking without having to cancel and rebook? Or is there no way to swap profiles in and out?? I know there is an “add guests” button that you can attempt to add some more party members on if there is availability but I want to know if I can just switch out guests for other guests. Any advice on this situation?


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

Elias1901 said:


> I have a coupe FP+ related questions.
> 
> I’m wondering... I know when booking FP+ selections ahead of time, you must book all three at the SAME park and then the 4th can be made at a different park if park hopping day-of. However, is it possible to only pick ONE selection at the first park in advance to assure you have the FP+ pick and then after you spend that same pass on the day-of, you can immediately make your second pass at a different park? How about the third one... will it allow you to schedule those two at the same time or would the 2nd and 3rd pass have to be done one after the other gets spent when doing day of?
> 
> Finally, I’m just curious about party sizes and modifying. I currently have 3 guests to my FP+ booking on a particular day of my trip... however, we have some guests with us that (while they currently do not plan to be with us at the park we are at on that day) may or may not opt to swap out with another guest instead, should one of the guests currently on the FP+ booking not feel well or just decide to stay back at the hotel or go someplace else. Is there a way to modify the other guests on at FP+ booking without having to cancel and rebook? Or is there no way to swap profiles in and out?? I know there is an “add guests” button that you can attempt to add some more party members on if there is availability but I want to know if I can just switch out guests for other guests. Any advice on this situation?



Yes, you can make a single FP at the first park and once you _scan in_ on the ride you can make 2 more at a different park and hop. But you can't make all three ahead of time in multiple parks, only the first one at the first park you intend to go to.

I've dealt with the second part of your question pretty recently. We have a large party of people (5) coming later in the week to add to our party of 6 and we also have some of us staying on and off-site and inheriting the on-site 60 day window. Assuming that all of the people within your party are within their 60 or 30 day booking window, you should be able to modify the individuals within any FP party individually. Meaning you can modify an existing FP selection and changing anyone in that FP out to a new FP.

However, things get complicated if they off-site guests are not in their 30-day window yet. If that is NOT the issue - the other issue is trying to 'switch' riders from one or your FP's to another FP you already have in your plans, which as far as I know cannot be done without the help of member services.

What you can do is modify a FP and try to switch the riders 'out' to a new FP of the ride you want to switch them into, but it's not to the exact FP party you already have in your plans. What you are doing here is trying to get lucky with whatever FP times are still available for the ride you want to switch them to.  If that FP is sold out or the same or similar times slots are not available, you are out of luck.

For instance; you have 3 people on Splash Mountain at 11am-12pm window. You have another FP with 3 people on Haunted Mansion in the same time frame. Someone on Splash Mountain decides to opt for Haunted Mansion instead. You go to your SM FP and modify it, taking that individual out of the party and try to move them to an open time on Haunted Mansion. You're in luck if Haunted Mansion has any single FP available from 11-12 so they can all ride together. Even if you can land a FP at 11:55, all 4 riders can get there at that time and ride together.

Or if you read the OP, you can just swap magic bands if two riders want to switch:

- While technically nontransferable, in practice *MagicBands (or tickets) can be swapped with others in your party to use their FPs (assuming everyone is together inside the park)*. Castmembers (CMs) do not care if 47yo Mike enters a FP queue with 15yo Sue's MagicBand.

The part about everyone being together inside the park is important.


----------



## JETSDAD

Elias1901 said:


> I have a coupe FP+ related questions.
> 
> I’m wondering... I know when booking FP+ selections ahead of time, you must book all three at the SAME park and then the 4th can be made at a different park if park hopping day-of. However, is it possible to only pick ONE selection at the first park in advance to assure you have the FP+ pick and then after you spend that same pass on the day-of, you can immediately make your second pass at a different park? How about the third one... will it allow you to schedule those two at the same time or would the 2nd and 3rd pass have to be done one after the other gets spent when doing day of?
> 
> Finally, I’m just curious about party sizes and modifying. I currently have 3 guests to my FP+ booking on a particular day of my trip... however, we have some guests with us that (while they currently do not plan to be with us at the park we are at on that day) may or may not opt to swap out with another guest instead, should one of the guests currently on the FP+ booking not feel well or just decide to stay back at the hotel or go someplace else. Is there a way to modify the other guests on at FP+ booking without having to cancel and rebook? Or is there no way to swap profiles in and out?? I know there is an “add guests” button that you can attempt to add some more party members on if there is availability but I want to know if I can just switch out guests for other guests. Any advice on this situation?


For park hopping, you could make 1 FP and then make more after tapping that one as mentioned.  You also could make 2 FP's and once you tap the first FP you could make your third in a different park even though you still have a second FP yet to use.  Or you could make 1 FP, once you tap it you could then add a 2nd in park 2 and a third in park 3.


----------



## Philsfan77

Fastpass+ day of/additional fastpass question:

First time experiencing this...but there will be 6 of us going in April and one member of the traveling party is pregnant. On our Hollywood Studio's day...there aren't a lot of options for Fastpass+ options for rides for someone who is pregnant. The rest of the group currently has Tower of Terror separate of the pregnant lady, and then Toy Story Mania and Mickey/Minnies Runaway Railway with them. 

My question is - will the rest of the group be able to book extra fast passes (after we use our 3rd at 12:30), if the one person in the group does not use all 3 of their original fastpasses? Typically we all ride or do the same shows, so this is unique for us, and not sure the answer.


----------



## JETSDAD

Philsfan77 said:


> Fastpass+ day of/additional fastpass question:
> 
> First time experiencing this...but there will be 6 of us going in April and one member of the traveling party is pregnant. On our Hollywood Studio's day...there aren't a lot of options for Fastpass+ options for rides for someone who is pregnant. The rest of the group currently has Tower of Terror separate of the pregnant lady, and then Toy Story Mania and Mickey/Minnies Runaway Railway with them.
> 
> My question is - will the rest of the group be able to book extra fast passes (after we use our 3rd at 12:30), if the one person in the group does not use all 3 of their original fastpasses? Typically we all ride or do the same shows, so this is unique for us, and not sure the answer.


Yes, FP's are tied to individuals not groups so those who have used their 3 could add more.  I would either have the person who isn't riding ToT tap their FP anyways (even though they won't use it) or use a different tier 2 at the same time in order to get them through their FP's and allow more tier 1 to possibly be added.  If the plan is to do another tier 2 as a 4th FP then it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Philsfan77

JETSDAD said:


> Yes, FP's are tied to individuals not groups so those who have used their 3 could add more.  I would either have the person who isn't riding ToT tap their FP anyways (even though they won't use it) or use a different tier 2 at the same time in order to get them through their FP's and allow more tier 1 to possibly be added.  If the plan is to do another tier 2 as a 4th FP then it really doesn't matter.



just to clarify - the rest of us wouldn't be able to add another Tier 1 FP if they don't tap in for their 3rd ride? But we could get additional Tier 2's?


----------



## JETSDAD

Philsfan77 said:


> just to clarify - the rest of us wouldn't be able to add another Tier 1 FP if they don't tap in for their 3rd ride? But we could get additional Tier 2's?


No, only the person who has not tapped could not get an additional tier 1...everyone else could.


----------



## Philsfan77

JETSDAD said:


> No, only the person who has not tapped could not get an additional tier 1...everyone else could.



Perfect...with them being pregnant, that won't be an issue.


----------



## havoc315

hadley1610 said:


> I need your help!! I have four days in Disney world in April.  We can pick fast passes tomorrow.  My plans were to do HS, Epcot, MK, then AK.  I have ADRs everywhere and also at Olga's and Droid building.  I realize slinky dog and smugglers run are both tier 1 and we can only get FP for one.  I just looked at the touring plans website and it shows zero availability for FP for either on wed (60+1) but lots of availability on Saturday (60+4).  We were supposed to be in AK Saturday.  My question is, do you think it's worth the trouble to switch days (going to HS on Saturday and AK on wed)?  I've checked the dining and that all can be swapped and there is still droid building availability but no Olga's.  If I switch days I'd get fast passes but lose Olga's..............or keep current plan and just standby for Smugglers and SDD?  I should mention we were in Disney last October and rode FOP 5 times so its not a total loss if we don't get a FP for that.  Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!



Smugglers and SDD will both be insane without FP EXCEPT..
If you get there super early to do 1 at rope drop, and then do the other 1 last thing at night. 
If you follow that strategy.. (probably meaning arrival 7am or earlier, and going until the very end of the night), then you can probably do SDD and Smuggler's with under 30 minute wait for each.

Also though, if your party is small.. just keep refreshing FPs from now till April. Check in from time to time, check even the same day. FP's do open up as people change plans. 
I suspect that there are probably lots of FPs opening up TODAY and YESTERDAY as some people switch their Tier 1 FPs to Runaway train.


----------



## Craig Larson

2 questions on booking for others with separate arrival dates (we arrive first)

- If they are a part of my FP+ group, can I add them even if their booking window isn't open yet? (Pretty sure the answer is yes, just looking for confirmation)
- Can I book separate FP+ selections for them at my window opening if none of my party is in their group? My friend and his wife both have jobs that make them unavailable at 7AM to do FP selections, was hoping I could help them get some of the higher priority rides as they have a few different park days then us.


----------



## sghokie

60 day FP question.
I am looking to go to disney early August, I am in the initial planning stages. I am looking to book a Disney Springs room at one of the partner hotels.
I am not quite sure I want to stay there just yet in case something else I see comes available instead.

If I reserve FP's 60 days out, but then I cancel the hotel and end up staying somewhere else what happens to the FP I booked in the 60 day time frame?

From a theoretical standpoint I think it would be fair enough if they canceled them out if I wasn't going to take another property that did also have the 60 day window.

My last trip that I planned out was within 30 days anyways from the time I booked everything so I wasnt able to get any good fast passes, I did cancel from the pop century and changed to the swan. I already got my magic bands and they didn't take them away.

How does that all work though with fastpasses?


----------



## Splat10

I have a stay coming up where we are driving down and will arrive on a friday.  We are going to universal first but still haven't booked a room for the friday night (we have universal rooms the next two days.  We will then transfer to All-star for monday night.  If i were to book an All-star room for friday night (and keep it to stay friday night) would my FP+ window open for the rest of my stay on friday?  Since we only have 4 days of disney at i'm worried i won't be able to get any of the top FP especially since HS looks to be our first day and AK the second day.  My tickets are only good starting that tuesday


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

Fast Pass bookers - new park hours for HS in march and april!  https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...urs-at-hollywood-studios-for-march-and-april/


----------



## EMHDad

I am trying to understand the FP+ system. I have MDE on my IPad. I have bought all 5 tickets and added those tickets to MDE. Our first day is 6/24. We are offsite, so we can’t get FP until 30 days out. However, I can’t even find a FP+ button. Is that correct? Does the button not show up until time, or am I just not looking in the right place. Not trying to test it, I know I can’t. I am just trying to fully understand the plan so I can jump on it the moment possible.


----------



## sghokie

EMHDad said:


> I am trying to understand the FP+ system. I have MDE on my IPad. I have bought all 5 tickets and added those tickets to MDE. Our first day is 6/24. We are offsite, so we can’t get FP until 30 days out. However, I can’t even find a FP+ button. Is that correct? Does the button not show up until time, or am I just not looking in the right place. Not trying to test it, I know I can’t. I am just trying to fully understand the plan so I can jump on it the moment possible.



Look for the + sign in the middle of the toolbar on the bottom. It should pop up a menu with the Get FastPass + option. This should come up even if it isn't in your window for booking.


----------



## Revan46

Hey folks, has anyone ever dealt with Disney actually outright changing a FastPass? Got two emails today, changing my Star tours from 8:35 to 9:10, and then cancelling my Smuggler's Run 10:10 and changing it to Muppets at 10:10. I was able to go back in and rebook both, but especially given MFSR is already getting super hard to get it seems crazy that Disney would just change something like that barely a couple hours after I booked it.  

Anyone seen this happen before?


----------



## Gary Stocker

Revan46 said:


> Hey folks, has anyone ever dealt with Disney actually outright changing a FastPass? Got two emails today, changing my Star tours from 8:35 to 9:10, and then cancelling my Smuggler's Run 10:10 and changing it to Muppets at 10:10. I was able to go back in and rebook both, but especially given MFSR is already getting super hard to get it seems crazy that Disney would just change something like that barely a couple hours after I booked it.
> 
> Anyone seen this happen before?


Yes. Call the number on the email. You might need to wait a bit since this issue blew up but they will make you whole on fast passes cancelled automatically


----------



## Revan46

Gary Stocker said:


> Yes. Call the number on the email. You might need to wait a bit since this issue blew up but they will make you whole on fast passes cancelled automatically


Yeah they just cancelled both again.


----------



## CJK

Revan46 said:


> Yeah they just cancelled both again.


Why on earth are they changing and cancelling your fast passes? Have you called to inquire? So sorry this has happened. Makes me awfully nervous!


----------



## Revan46

CJK said:


> Why on earth are they changing and cancelling your fast passes? Have you called to inquire? So sorry this has happened. Makes me awfully nervous!


I am on the line but may need to wait as Gary said cause right now they’re at more than 45 minute wait


----------



## lorimt

Revan46 said:


> Indeed. Will it be an anytime FastPass just for that ride cause frankly I’m happy to just do rope drop for MFSR if I can instead do FOP  ( seems like a FP will never show up for that lol)



Mine is valid only for MFSR


----------



## Revan46

lorimt said:


> Mine is valid only for MFSR


Yeah finally got through. Upside will be anytime and looks like will be for anything at Hollywood studios.


----------



## Gary Stocker

Still waiting for my original fastpass to be recovered. Will give them a day. I was assured today.


----------



## Revan46

Gary Stocker said:


> Still waiting for my original fastpass to be recovered. Will give them a day. I was assured today.


Same. Right now mine still on MDE has Star Tours and Muppets listed...


----------



## CJK

Those of you who have had your fast passes cancelled/changed, when is your trip? Early March?


----------



## Revan46

CJK said:


> Those of you who have had your fast passes cancelled/changed, when is your trip? Early March?


Yes. Mine was March 6. First made FastPass last night then just after midnight they were cancelled/changed. When I woke up just after 7 ET, rebooked them and literally within half hour, cancelled again. When I finally got through to tech support they let me know it was impacting EVERYONE. Hence my 45 minute wait. He didn’t say if it just those booking for March 6 or everyone but if people have fast passes check their emails connected to their accounts to ensure they didn’t get cancelled/changed either.


----------



## CJK

Yikes!! Thanks for the info! I have FP's booked on Mar. 6th too, and by some luck, they're still there. I hope this is just a weird glitch that doesn't return. Is your situation resolved now?


----------



## BillFromCT

Mine keeps changing for March 13th.  It changed my TOT and TS Mania, but nothing to my 10:15 MMRR.  I switched both back to their original times, now it moved the TS fastpass from 8:05 to 1:05 about 10 minutes ago.  It didn't do anything to my HS fastpasses on March 10th.


----------



## Revan46

CJK said:


> Yikes!! Thanks for the info! I have FP's booked on Mar. 6th too, and by some luck, they're still there. I hope this is just a weird glitch that doesn't return. Is your situation resolved now?


Nope. Still waiting for an email or something to reflect the appropriate changes. They said they’d escalate to their escalation team. But I have a feeling I’ll still be waiting and stupidly I forgot to get a reference number as I was at work and had been waiting 45 minutes to speak with someone, wasting my work time.


----------



## lorimt

CJK said:


> Those of you who have had your fast passes cancelled/changed, when is your trip? Early March?



My 3/9 FPs were changed. I went in and modified times last night when earlier hours were announced. My 3/10 FPS have remained the same so far but it has been days since I modified  those.


----------



## Revan46

Wow, it's crazy what happened today. I did finally get the anytime passes, though it is actually only for the ride so no using on MMRR but no biggie . Upside though is it actually allows me to still go and choose three other FP at any other park. But I'm curious, is anyone noticing ALL rides except from Frozen sing along at Hollywood Studios are all full? They're all showing no FastPasses, even Muppet Vision which like...never doesn't have FP left over. I wonder if the glitch that caused the FP chaos has also somehow screwed everything at HS.


----------



## JETSDAD

Revan46 said:


> Wow, it's crazy what happened today. I did finally get the anytime passes, though it is actually only for the ride so no using on MMRR but no biggie . Upside though is it actually allows me to still go and choose three other FP at any other park. But I'm curious, is anyone noticing ALL rides except from Frozen sing along at Hollywood Studios are all full? They're all showing no FastPasses, even Muppet Vision which like...never doesn't have FP left over. I wonder if the glitch that caused the FP chaos has also somehow screwed everything at HS.


Each day has different availability but they're all poor right now.  One thing that I think happened is that there were a lot of FP's that were changed to other FP's such as Little Mermaid, Muppets, etc. so those have alot more booked than normal.


----------



## Revan46

JETSDAD said:


> Each day has different availability but they're all poor right now.  One thing that I think happened is that there were a lot of FP's that were changed to other FP's such as Little Mermaid, Muppets, etc. so those have alot more booked than normal.


Hmm possibly, it's just surprising cause super early today when I was dealing with the glitch, every other ride had multiple times available, and yesterday same thing. Clearly this glitch has made a lot of issues.


----------



## flexoidar

Revan46 said:


> Wow, it's crazy what happened today. I did finally get the anytime passes, though it is actually only for the ride so no using on MMRR but no biggie . Upside though is it actually allows me to still go and choose three other FP at any other park. But I'm curious, is anyone noticing ALL rides except from Frozen sing along at Hollywood Studios are all full? They're all showing no FastPasses, even Muppet Vision which like...never doesn't have FP left over. I wonder if the glitch that caused the FP chaos has also somehow screwed everything at HS.


Think they needed to stop people from making new FPs so they could diagnose the issue and stop the endless loop of the system automatically changing FPs (and then giving out anytime FPs as compensation). I highly doubt all FPs are booked.


----------



## CJK

Quick question for all you experts out there! Tomorrow is FP day for some friends. They booked a package with park tickets. They have another friend joining them 2 days later. She didn't book a package, and just bought separate park tickets. I'm thinking that group 1 will be able to book for their friend tomorrow, because she didn't book a package. Is that correct?


----------



## Gary Stocker

CJK said:


> Quick question for all you experts out there! Tomorrow is FP day for some friends. They booked a package with park tickets. They have another friend joining them 2 days later. She didn't book a package, and just bought separate park tickets. I'm thinking that group 1 will be able to book for their friend tomorrow, because she didn't book a package. Is that correct?


I think as long as the friends tickets are attached and eligible for 30 days out fast passes should be able to be booked. However might want to temper expectations with Hollywood Studios. Today was the apocalypse with those fast passes.


----------



## Revan46

flexoidar said:


> Think they needed to stop people from making new FPs so they could diagnose the issue and stop the endless loop of the system automatically changing FPs (and then giving out anytime FPs as compensation). I highly doubt all FPs are booked.


Ooo actually that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## hultrain

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere. My FP booking window opens tomorrow. I checked out the app today just to get a feel for reserving FPs. The app says my tickets aren’t linked. I tried entering in the confirmation number but it says my tickets are already linked. The app shows my tickets in my account. So is this just because my window isn’t open yet?


----------



## JETSDAD

hultrain said:


> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere. My FP booking window opens tomorrow. I checked out the app today just to get a feel for reserving FPs. The app says my tickets aren’t linked. I tried entering in the confirmation number but it says my tickets are already linked. The app shows my tickets in my account. So is this just because my window isn’t open yet?


Correct, it will show that way until your window opens.


----------



## Revan46

hultrain said:


> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere. My FP booking window opens tomorrow. I checked out the app today just to get a feel for reserving FPs. The app says my tickets aren’t linked. I tried entering in the confirmation number but it says my tickets are already linked. The app shows my tickets in my account. So is this just because my window isn’t open yet?


I asked this same exact question cause I was concerned would I be able to choose. When 7 am ET rolls around tomorrow, when you go to the same book FastPass it’ll give the ability to choose instead of it saying your ticket isn’t linked.


----------



## pf226

Does the date that you get to pick for FP+ refer to the 60 days prior to when you check into a hotel on property? Or 60 days prior to when the "first day" of your ticket starts?

We made a room only reservation way back when - arriving April 23rd. I got 1 ticket through Air Miles which turns out is a Flexible Dates ticket. So that booklet you get from Disney ("Your Magical Vacation Starts Right Now ___ Family!") states I can start picking my FP+ on February 23rd. 

But then I recently purchased 1 x Canadian resident offer ticket for my husband. But it makes you input your first day that you'll be using the ticket, and I put the "first day" as the day we'll actually be in the parks - the 24th. And it does say that in MDE (5 days starting April 24th).

So now I'm wondering if it's only going to let me choose FP for only 1 ticket, rather than both. Because 1 ticket technically has a later start date.


----------



## Duck143

I have never booked FP with date specific tickets.  Today, just for fun, I wanted to see what would happen if I selected everyone in my party to book a FP.  4 of us have APs and 2 of us 8 day PH date specific tickets.    The 2 in our party with the 8 day tickets, popped up saying they don't have tickets and I need to buy or link tickets in order to book a fastpass.    Our real FP booking day is in 20 days.  Will I be able to book our whole party then, or will I still get this error?  Do I need to do something to fix this?


----------



## mesaboy2

Duck143 said:


> I have never booked FP with date specific tickets.  Today, just for fun, I wanted to see what would happen if I selected everyone in my party to book a FP.  4 of us have APs and 2 of us 8 day PH date specific tickets.    The 2 in our party with the 8 day tickets, popped up saying they don't have tickets and I need to buy or link tickets in order to book a fastpass.    Our real FP booking day is in 20 days.  Will I be able to book our whole party then, or will I still get this error?  Do I need to do something to fix this?



Variations of this question have persisted for years.  I have added the following to Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *Attempting to book FPs before your window opens will often result in a message indicating tickets are not yet linked. This message can be ignored, and should go away when the window opens.*


----------



## mesaboy2

pf226 said:


> Does the date that you get to pick for FP+ refer to the 60 days prior to when you check into a hotel on property? Or 60 days prior to when the "first day" of your ticket starts?
> 
> We made a room only reservation way back when - arriving April 23rd. I got 1 ticket through Air Miles which turns out is a Flexible Dates ticket. So that booklet you get from Disney ("Your Magical Vacation Starts Right Now ___ Family!") states I can start picking my FP+ on February 23rd.
> 
> But then I recently purchased 1 x Canadian resident offer ticket for my husband. But it makes you input your first day that you'll be using the ticket, and I put the "first day" as the day we'll actually be in the parks - the 24th. And it does say that in MDE (5 days starting April 24th).
> 
> So now I'm wondering if it's only going to let me choose FP for only 1 ticket, rather than both. Because 1 ticket technically has a later start date.



Post #3:


mesaboy2 said:


> *- For onsite guests calculating their 60-day point, it is based on resort check-in date only. Date-based tickets have no bearing on this.*


----------



## Duck143

mesaboy2 said:


> Variations of this question have persisted for years.  I have added the following to Post #3:


Thanks. I appreciate you answering!  I searched and read a bit figuring it had already been asked, but couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## mesaboy2

Duck143 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate you answering!  I searched and read a bit figuring it had already been asked, but couldn't seem to find it.



Date-based tickets have only confused how this all works, and it was time I addressed it more clearly in the first posts.

I am still amazed when someone occasionally posts how easy FP+ is.  I’ve written and maintained this thread for years, am skilled in a highly-technical IT field, and FP+ *still* makes my head spin.  Planning a leisure trip to a theme park just shouldn’t be this hard.


----------



## kpd6901

I've been around the WDW block a little bit, but looking to plan a slightly longer trip in 2021 than usual (for us). Also, we've typically gone 2 full (RD to fireworks) park days followed by a rest day. This time,we are looking anywhere from 12 to 16 days, but with partial park days most days. So, we'd be resting and taking it slower each day, but still being in a park almost every day. 

We have multiple questions:

1) when I pretend to book a package now for comparable 2020 dates (to get a ballpark price), I am limited to max of 10-day ticket. What is the best course of action? Book with a 10-day ticket and then call in to request more ticket days?

2) If we decide on the longer end (15-16 nights), the site also says we have a Max of 14 nights in order to add tickets. Again, does this require booking over the phone?

3) After FPs are booked when the 60-day window opens, if we decide that that we want to shrink more to 12-13 nights, would that cause problems with systems dropping the FPs we've already booked? I mean, I assume that if we drop a couple of days from the beginning or end of the trip, then THOSE FPs would be removed since we would not be there, but would it throw a wrench into the system by dropping dates that close? Does that make sense?


----------



## Scrapmom3

HockeyBasedNYC said:


> While it may not be exactly everyone else's strategy going in - this chart I designed helped me out BIG time at 7am when the rush was on to fill in all of my fastpasses. Especially since I had upwards of 11 people I was planning for on different days in the park. I took this into battle with me and really nailed everything I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 471512
> 
> I would suggest putting something similar together for yourself with not only rides based on the parks and days but also the order in which you want to book them (the most difficult FP to get being the first).
> 
> An added bonus was throwing in our preferred time slots to avoid any reservation conflicts so I could quickly refer to it when making the FP.
> 
> I can say with certainty that if you are staying off-site (or have others in your party that are) and you have just one individual linked to your MDE account staying on-site, you inherit their 60-day window. You just have to have that person included in each FP you make. This was a bit of a mystery and I was wondering it if was really going to work. And even if you are staying off-site you can use your MDE account to make the FP. I chose to use the individuals account who is staying on-site to make them, because i wasnt sure if mine would have access right away.
> 
> 
> The other thing I would make certain for large families or mixed groups who are planning together is to make sure everyone is accounted for in everyone else's planning party. We had some issues with double accounts in my party with multiple email addresses associated with them that we had to straighten out with a cast member phone call. If something doesn't seem right, give them a call because had I not done so I would've put all of this work in for nothing.
> 
> I have some other charts and lists that I can share in the future


This is a wonderful chart! Does a template for this exist somewhere? I am planning for a party of 8 (husband, six grown kids and a grand-toddler) in October, and I must admit, my anxiety is building already. I cannot imagine how stressed I am going to be on the night before the window opens.  I particularly like the part that shows the order to try to obtain the FP+s--genius!


----------



## Elias1901

So... for my trip dates, Hollywood Studios has been shifted from a 9 AM opening to an 8 AM opening. I thought that when that happens, FastPass+ times open up for that first hour of the day, not? I was hoping I could shift down my passes, maybe have a second shot at trying to grab a MMRR FP+ with the extra hour opened up... but I’m not seeing any extra availability for ANY attraction between 8 AM and 9 AM and obviously the biggies there still show up as all booked up. Is this normal or is there usually a delay between when they change hours and when more FP+ get added for that extra morning hour? Or was I probably just late to the party (again)?? Though I find that kind of unbelievable since the less desirable FP+ attractions do not show any 8 AM-ish slots either.

Thoughts??


----------



## Wood Nymph

Elias1901 said:


> So... for my trip dates, Hollywood Studios has been shifted from a 9 AM opening to an 8 AM opening. I thought that when that happens, FastPass+ times open up for that first hour of the day, not? I was hoping I could shift down my passes, maybe have a second shot at trying to grab a MMRR FP+ with the extra hour opened up... but I’m not seeing any extra availability for ANY attraction between 8 AM and 9 AM and obviously the biggies there still show up as all booked up. Is this normal or is there usually a delay between when they change hours and when more FP+ get added for that extra morning hour? Or was I probably just late to the party (again)?? Though I find that kind of unbelievable since the less desirable FP+ attractions do not show any 8 AM-ish slots either.
> 
> Thoughts??


Disney did open up fastpasses for the 8am to 9am hour this past Friday evening. But then there was a huge glitch, as discussed in another thread, and I'm not sure if Disney has fixed it yet. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-weirdness-for-march-at-dhs.3790901/


----------



## jjtrinva

Is there a best strategy for quickly getting to the FP options the morning you can book? Given there are multiple screens, I was thinking its best to have my FB party selected and hit "next" right at 7:00 am. Or should I start on a page earlier in the process to be sure I'm properly recognized for my dates.


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

Scrapmom3 said:


> This is a wonderful chart! Does a template for this exist somewhere? I am planning for a party of 8 (husband, six grown kids and a grand-toddler) in October, and I must admit, my anxiety is building already. I cannot imagine how stressed I am going to be on the night before the window opens.  I particularly like the part that shows the order to try to obtain the FP+s--genius!



Thanks!

Unfortunately no template, but I can send you the file if you have Adobe Indesign and you can make changes to it.

I was a ball of nerves leading up to the FP window opening as well and after reading through this thread and other sites I had a good idea of what FP were going quickly. Having that info helped me prioritize the difficult ones to get. It really helped me as I went through the process and after getting the first 3 tougher ones it actually made it a little fun...

Doing all of that ahead of time and thinking through each of our day's itinerary help me create those little preferred time charts. I avoided a couple of conflicts that way and I think that was the most important part of it, so if you do make one for yourself don't leave that out.


----------



## Scrapmom3

HockeyBasedNYC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately no template, but I can send you the file if you have Adobe Indesign and you can make changes to it.
> 
> I was a ball of nerves leading up to the FP window opening as well and after reading through this thread and other sites I had a good idea of what FP were going quickly. Having that info helped me prioritize the difficult ones to get. It really helped me as I went through the process and after getting the first 3 tougher ones it actually made it a little fun...
> 
> Doing all of that ahead of time and thinking through each of our day's itinerary help me create those little preferred time charts. I avoided a couple of conflicts that way and I think that was the most important part of it, so if you do make one for yourself don't leave that out.



Aren't you kind! But, no, my only Adobe is Photoshop Elements (not even Creative Cloud) and I'd never even heard of Indesign. I looked it up--I can see why your chart is so beautiful. I'll try to create something in spreadsheet form. Or maybe I'll just default to "old school" and draw everything out on a big whiteboard! I definitely want those preferred time charts as a handy reference. Good to hear you had success...fingers crossed that I am as lucky. And thanks again for sharing your chart and ideas!


----------



## Revan46

Well, weirdly after all the glitches that happened Saturday, apparently in addition to two anytime FP for Star Tours and MFSR, for some reason Disney just added ANOTHER FP to use anytime from March 1-14 for any ride at HS with the exception of RotR, SDD and MMRR. Soooo didn't expect that but very cool.


----------



## ILovePixieDust

kpd6901 said:


> I've been around the WDW block a little bit, but looking to plan a slightly longer trip in 2021 than usual (for us). Also, we've typically gone 2 full (RD to fireworks) park days followed by a rest day. This time,we are looking anywhere from 12 to 16 days, but with partial park days most days. So, we'd be resting and taking it slower each day, but still being in a park almost every day.
> 
> We have multiple questions:
> 
> 1) when I pretend to book a package now for comparable 2020 dates (to get a ballpark price), I am limited to max of 10-day ticket. What is the best course of action? Book with a 10-day ticket and then call in to request more ticket days?
> 
> 2) If we decide on the longer end (15-16 nights), the site also says we have a Max of 14 nights in order to add tickets. Again, does this require booking over the phone?
> 
> 3) After FPs are booked when the 60-day window opens, if we decide that that we want to shrink more to 12-13 nights, would that cause problems with systems dropping the FPs we've already booked? I mean, I assume that if we drop a couple of days from the beginning or end of the trip, then THOSE FPs would be removed since we would not be there, but would it throw a wrench into the system by dropping dates that close? Does that make sense?



1) I believe that 10 day tickets are the maximum for those from North America.  Additional days cannot be added on. If you want more days then you have to buy another separate ticket (which would be a lot more per day) or you could upgrade to an annual pass.

2) 14 nights is the maximum length of stay with a package. But if you book a room only reservation I believe the max is then 30 nights. You would then buy your tickets separately (nonrefundable if direct from Disney) and link to your MDE.  You could also book a 14 night package and then add a room only for 2 or 3 nights if you needed more nights. But note that your tickets would only be valid for 14 days (not 15-16)

3) This I am not too sure about. They have been more strict about when FPs are booked and when reservations get cancelled and then cancelling the fastpasses too once a reservation is cancelled. If you make changes I think it depends. If you shorten days you may lose your fastpasses if they were booked with a 60 day window that was then cancelled. I think there has been some varying reports on this. I know that it is not that easy to drop a night or 2 anymore. It becomes a whole new booking rather than "modifying" your current booking.


----------



## kpd6901

Thanks so much!


----------



## joelkfla

I got caught up in the DHS FP March Madness this past weekend. As a result, I now have several date-specific "Replacement FastPass+ Plan" for multiple attractions on March 2, 4, 5, and 6, and now also one newly added "Multiple Experiences" FP+ valid anytime between 3/1-3/14.

So I'm wondering whether the system will be intelligent enough to use the date-specific FP's before burning the multi-day one. I have 2 date-specific ones on 3/2, so I don't want to use the multi-day one then.  The starting date on the multi-day one is earlier than the date-specific ones, so it displays first on MDE.  Anyone been in this situation before?


----------



## 3Goofy's

I have a very basic question about how to access my fast passes at the tapstiles of the fast pass line.  This year we are going with a single day ticket.  Our magic bands are 4+ years old, so we won’t buy new for a single day.  I bought our tickets online and was sent an email with a barcode to scan at the front gates.  So, we will be in the park without a magic band or physical ticket.  What do we scan to enter the fast pass line?   The barcode on my phone?   All 3 of us will have the same fast passes booked and all will be linked to my account.  Should I just go to guest services before park opening and get physical tickets?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## mesaboy2

3Goofy's said:


> I have a very basic question about how to access my fast passes at the tapstiles of the fast pass line.  This year we are going with a single day ticket.  Our magic bands are 4+ years old, so we won’t buy new for a single day.  I bought our tickets online and was sent an email with a barcode to scan at the front gates.  So, we will be in the park without a magic band or physical ticket.  What do we scan to enter the fast pass line?   The barcode on my phone?   All 3 of us will have the same fast passes booked and all will be linked to my account.  Should I just go to guest services before park opening and get physical tickets?  Thanks for the help.



You can link your tickets to your account and use your existing bands if you like, they will work fine for FPs.


----------



## 3Goofy's

mesaboy2 said:


> You can link your tickets to your account and use your existing bands if you like, they will work fine for FPs.



DH doesn’t actually have a magic band linked to my account.


----------



## lorenae

When you go to enter, they should give you a card for your electronic voucher- at least they did that for us a while back.   You need to have that card to scan for FPs.   I thought they made us go to the ticket booth for that, but I cannot remember.   Someone else will know, I’m sure.


----------



## 3Goofy's

Thank you mesaboy2 and lorenae


----------



## Duck143

Our FP booking day is a couple weeks away.  I'm wondering if anyone has any insight into which FP at HS are the most difficult to get.  MFSR, MMRR, or SDD?  I just want to put them in order of booking priority.


----------



## Revan46

Duck143 said:


> Our FP booking day is a couple weeks away.  I'm wondering if anyone has any insight into which FP at HS are the most difficult to get.  MFSR, MMRR, or SDD?  I just want to put them in order of booking priority.


Just curious are you a 30 day or 60 day FP? As a 30 days out person for me SDD and MMRR were already gone when my window opened up right at 7. You might have better luck though if a 60 days out resort person. You may also just get lucky as sometimes the FP do just randomly appear. MFSR wasn’t showing when I first tried but a few days later it did. But in my opinion probably prioritize either SDD or MMRR


----------



## Duck143

Revan46 said:


> Just curious are you a 30 day or 60 day FP? As a 30 days out person for me SDD and MMRR were already gone when my window opened up right at 7. You might have better luck though if a 60 days out resort person. You may also just get lucky as sometimes the FP do just randomly appear. MFSR wasn’t showing when I first tried but a few days later it did. But in my opinion probably prioritize either SDD or MMRR


Thank you for responding!!  I am glad you were able to get MFSR!  Sorry, I should have specified that we are on site and our trip is 9 days longs.  I do have 3 days starting at HS, so I can book all three Tier 1's on different days, just wondering which I should try for first.


----------



## Zaz936

Hi all, I think I am doing something wrong with my MDE app.  I am trying to change my Navi fastpass for FOP by refreshing.  I know its almost mission impossible, but hey, I'm trying my luck.  When I go online, it works.  However, on my  phone Samsung app, it just tells me that there are no fastpass available for that day.  No other options are proposed.  

When I go in, I click on My plans.  Then on my Navi fastpass.  Then on Change.

Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks!

Isabelle


----------



## Revan46

Duck143 said:


> Thank you for responding!!  I am glad you were able to get MFSR!  Sorry, I should have specified that we are on site and our trip is 9 days longs.  I do have 3 days starting at HS, so I can book all three Tier 1's on different days, just wondering which I should try for first.


Jealous! lol. Well then I would still probably prioritize MMRR and SDD first before SR. I mean if you're planning to do boarding groups for RoTR, I'd honestly say just rope drop MFSR and save your FP for one of the other two.


----------



## JETSDAD

Zaz936 said:


> Hi all, I think I am doing something wrong with my MDE app.  I am trying to change my Navi fastpass for FOP by refreshing.  I know its almost mission impossible, but hey, I'm trying my luck.  When I go online, it works.  However, on my  phone Samsung app, it just tells me that there are no fastpass available for that day.  No other options are proposed.
> 
> When I go in, I click on My plans.  Then on my Navi fastpass.  Then on Change.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Isabelle


Are you accidentally clicking on the Change time rather than the Change experience buttons?


----------



## Zaz936

JETSDAD said:


> Are you accidentally clicking on the Change time rather than the Change experience buttons?



Yes... I hadn't notice the 2 buttons on the app.  Now it works.  Thanks!


----------



## Matt961

Just checking since I’ve luckily always been able to get SDD FP. Now I’m trying to help a friend look for one since they booked a last minute trip in 3 weeks. When I try to change their ST FP and refresh through the times will SDD pop to the top as a tier 1 FP like Epcot does? Or do I need to scroll down the list each time?


----------



## Revan46

Matt961 said:


> Just checking since I’ve luckily always been able to get SDD FP. Now I’m trying to help a friend look for one since they booked a last minute trip in 3 weeks. When I try to change their ST FP and refresh through the times will SDD pop to the top as a tier 1 FP like Epcot does? Or do I need to scroll down the list each time?


Typically Tier 1 will pop up at the top and then others will show as "Other Experiences Available". However is there a reason you plan to change their ST FP? ST is a Tier 2 meaning it will not impact being able to choose SDD.


----------



## Matt961

Revan46 said:


> Typically Tier 1 will pop up at the top and then others will show as "Other Experiences Available". However is there a reason you plan to change their ST FP? ST is a Tier 2 meaning it will not impact being able to choose SDD.


Thanks just wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing it as I refreshed. They got them a couple days ago and all that were left were tier 2s of course.
They got TSM and RnR and wanted to keep those  two. So ST was the one they were willing to part with if I could find them SDD.


----------



## Revan46

Matt961 said:


> Thanks just wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing it as I refreshed. They got them a couple days ago and all that were left were tier 2s of course.
> They got TSM and RnR and wanted to keep those  two. So ST was the one they were willing to part with if I could find them SDD.


Ahhhh OK gotcha. But yeah as only MFSR, MMRR and SDD are now Tier 1, it shoudl appear at the top if it does.


----------



## jjtrinva

I've attempted to search for my question, so apologies if already covered. My wife and I are linked on MDE, but we each have our own logins. When our FB booking window opens, can we both be attempting to book FP under our own login, or is it better if we are logged in under one account? We have a plan where each of us focuses on getting our Tier 1 on separate days simultaneously.


----------



## JETSDAD

jjtrinva said:


> I've attempted to search for my question, so apologies if already covered. My wife and I are linked on MDE, but we each have our own logins. When our FB booking window opens, can we both be attempting to book FP under our own login, or is it better if we are logged in under one account? We have a plan where each of us focuses on getting our Tier 1 on separate days simultaneously.


You can each log in under your own account and book.  My wife, daughter, and myself each have our own accounts and make FP's for each other.


----------



## JillyMouse

jjtrinva said:


> I've attempted to search for my question, so apologies if already covered. My wife and I are linked on MDE, but we each have our own logins. When our FB booking window opens, can we both be attempting to book FP under our own login, or is it better if we are logged in under one account? We have a plan where each of us focuses on getting our Tier 1 on separate days simultaneously.



My college aged son and I both logged in under our own separate MDE accounts to secure FP when our 60 window opened (for our family's upcoming March trip).  We used our laptops.  Worked well for us.  We separated what we each were trying for - like FOP, SDD, SDMT - concentrating on the tier 1's and also the dates earlier in our trip.


----------



## kpd6901

jjtrinva said:


> I've attempted to search for my question, so apologies if already covered. My wife and I are linked on MDE, but we each have our own logins. When our FB booking window opens, can we both be attempting to book FP under our own login, or is it better if we are logged in under one account? We have a plan where each of us focuses on getting our Tier 1 on separate days simultaneously.


It doesn't matter. DW has her own, but she's getting ready for work at 7am on FP day. But our TA and I team up to do it. We come up with a plan for which ones we start with first and then move on from there. She does some and I do some. She and I actually both use my account, but DW could also use hers if needed as well. Keep in mind, that at least for dining ADRs, if DW booked it from her account, only she can modify it, not me. I'm NOT sure if the same applies for FP.


----------



## David.D

mesaboy2 said:


> *Requirements and Basics*
> 
> - *FPs can be used in conjunction with child swap* (available on all attractions with minimum height requirements and groups with guests who do not meet them).



We are planning a trip for a larger group 4 adults 2 children and 1 infant. All that I have read or researched getting fastpasses with a larger group is usually difficult so with fastpasses being able to be used in conjunction with rider switch we should be able to hopefully get 3 or 4 people fastpasses and use rider switch for the other half of the group to ride as well? Obliviously this would only work for the rides our 2 year old wouldn't meet the height requirement. Would also apply to the fastpasses that we schedule 60 days in advance as well?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mesaboy2 said:


> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.



I had an issue with this yesterday.  Have the rules changed so you can't include people who are linked to you and not on a reservation?  It was my nephew and his wife and I just hadn't gotten their room reservation linked.  The rest of us that I had linked into MDE with onsite reservation were fine.  So I went thru and linked up their room reservation and problem solved.


----------



## LanceQ

So, I haven't been to WDW in a few years and I'm going back in 2 months. 

Since when have you been able to make passes for 60 days at the beginning of your trip?  So you can make passes for your entire trip, beating the 60 day window for all days after the first one?

This policy...kinda sucks.  I went to make fastpasses today at the exact moment I was able to and some stuff was completely gone already or, at best, only available at the very end of the day.

Really, really annoying/unfair.

(forgive me if this has been discussed ad nauseum on these boards, but this was my first experience with it.)


----------



## jjtrinva

Did the 60+ booking of our fast passes yesterday for 2 people. As anticipated, all the Tier 1 at HS were gone. Unfortunately due to our itinerary, we had to do HS at 60+1 so not totally unexpected. So we’ll keep checking! Anyway, noticed a couple of odd things. As we tried to book 60+2, Navi didn’t show up as an option at all (ie, didn’t even appear). Weird. And when we tried to modify some other Tier 2 options (ie, RnR and Star Tours), the systems says they are all taken. Yet, when I cross reference the Touring Plans availability tool, there are tons of time slots for Tier 2 rides still showing today (including Navi for example). Not a huge deal as we are pretty happy with our plans, but wonder if any insight from veterans?


----------



## JETSDAD

jjtrinva said:


> Did the 60+ booking of our fast passes yesterday for 2 people. As anticipated, all the Tier 1 at HS were gone. Unfortunately due to our itinerary, we had to do HS at 60+1 so not totally unexpected. So we’ll keep checking! Anyway, noticed a couple of odd things. As we tried to book 60+2, Navi didn’t show up as an option at all (ie, didn’t even appear). Weird. And when we tried to modify some other Tier 2 options (ie, RnR and Star Tours), the systems says they are all taken. Yet, when I cross reference the Touring Plans availability tool, there are tons of time slots for Tier 2 rides still showing today (including Navi for example). Not a huge deal as we are pretty happy with our plans, but wonder if any insight from veterans?


If you are modifying a tier 2 you won't see other options available if you have already selected that FP. So if you currently have RnR and Star Tours selected, you go to Change Star Tours, you will not see times available for either of those rides...you also won't see any availability for any tier 1 ride at that point unless you were modifying a tier 1 FP.


----------



## jjtrinva

JETSDAD said:


> ...you also won't see any availability for any tier 1 ride at that point unless you were modifying a tier 1 FP.


Interesting, thanks for the insight. Given my situation of have 3 Tier 2 FP for HS, if I try to “change” my FP instead of ”modify” will I ever see a Tier 1 FP option if they become available? Or do I need to drop one of my Tier 2 altogether?


----------



## JETSDAD

jjtrinva said:


> Interesting, thanks for the insight. Given my situation of have 3 Tier 2 FP for HS, if I try to “change” my FP instead of ”modify” will I ever see a Tier 1 FP option if they become available? Or do I need to drop one of my Tier 2 altogether?


Change is just the new modify. Yes, if you only have tier 2's selected then you would see tier 1 FP's as available options when modifying.


----------



## doconeill

LanceQ said:


> So, I haven't been to WDW in a few years and I'm going back in 2 months.
> 
> Since when have you been able to make passes for 60 days at the beginning of your trip?  So you can make passes for your entire trip, beating the 60 day window for all days after the first one?
> 
> This policy...kinda sucks.  I went to make fastpasses today at the exact moment I was able to and some stuff was completely gone already or, at best, only available at the very end of the day.
> 
> Really, really annoying/unfair.
> 
> (forgive me if this has been discussed ad nauseum on these boards, but this was my first experience with it.)



FastPass+ started in 2014. The 60-day window was established for on-site guests as part of the initial program. The additional days are limited to the length of your reservation, including check-in and check-out day, with an unconfirmed maximum of 14 days.


----------



## Ainohac

Hi, we are a family of 4 (2 adults and 2 children of 5 and 2 years).

We will have to make rider switch in a lot of attractions, I would like to know if we both adults need FP+ for an atracction with rider switch?

Ex. In FOP our children couldn't ride (height restrictions) can we enter with Adult A with FP+ and adult B with rider switch?

Sorry for my english, I'm a spanish mom preparing our first trip to wdw. TIA


----------



## dergib

if i have FP booked at 60 days and end up finding a cheaper deal through a 3rd party (hotwire/priceline) will i lose my FP?  I would link new room to my disney and cancel room only reservation


----------



## LaDonna

Ainohac said:


> Hi, we are a family of 4 (2 adults and 2 children of 5 and 2 years).
> 
> We will have to make rider switch in a lot of attractions, I would like to know if we both adults need FP+ for an atracction with rider switch?
> 
> Ex. In FOP our children couldn't ride (height restrictions) can we enter with Adult A with FP+ and adult B with rider switch?
> 
> Sorry for my english, I'm a spanish mom preparing our first trip to wdw. TIA



in our experience the answer to your first question was sometimes...... I think the technical answer is yes you are supposed to both have Fast passes.....And I’m pretty sure it’s changed now but i could be wrong, used to be that the rider swap was good for the rest of the day but now I believe it’s only good for a set amount of time right after it’s given like an hour or so


----------



## soniam

Couldn't really find this searching. Sorry if it's been covered before. It's kind of complicated. We will have 7 day tickets that we plan to upgrade to APs on the first day of use. They changed EMH to PM at DHS for the first night of our July trip. We had not planned on going to a park that day. I will book FP in advance for the rest of the trip but not for this day. If we use the 7 day tickets to enter DHS that night, we would technically be hitting the parks for 8 days. Will any of our previously booked FPs be canceled? If so, which ones, ie 7th day? Also, is there a delay, ie certain number of hours/days, before any of the FP are canceled? Could I upgrade the tickets to APs at the park before any FP get canceled? Thanks


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Hollywood Studios FP ??
If you have FPs for the ones, like TSM or Slinky Dog, that go to 2nd Tier on 2/18 will they automatically move to 2nd tier and allow you to make a new 1st Tier pick? Also, will Mickey/Minnie rollercoaster be easier to get since the new Star Wars Ride will have a FP?


----------



## doconeill

Alabama Minnie said:


> Hollywood Studios FP ??
> If you have FPs for the ones, like TSM or Slinky Dog, that go to 2nd Tier on 2/18 will they automatically move to 2nd tier and allow you to make a new 1st Tier pick? Also, will Mickey/Minnie rollercoaster be easier to get since the new Star Wars Ride will have a FP?



Slinky Dog is remaining in Tier 1 with Smugglers Run, and Runaway Railway (for dates starting March 4th). All others are already Tier 2 for dates starting tomorrow I believe, and you should be able to adjust your selections accordingly.

[Edit: Added Runaway Railway]


----------



## Goofy2015

DHS FP Tier 1 Question:

I booked DHS FP 60+1 days out. There were not any tier 1 FPs (SDD, MFSR, MMRR) left. I booked two tier 2 FPs, but didn't book a third. 

What is my best strategy to get a tier 1 FP?

- Only have two tier 2 FP book and refresh until a tier 1 FP becomes available?
- Book the third tier 2 FP, will they let me change tier 2 FP into a tier 1?
- When, in terms of days, are my best chances to refresh for a tier 1 FP? like between 31-60, day 30, days leading up to the trip, or the day of?


----------



## DisFox

Any rumors yet on possible FP tier changes to Epcot once Ratatouille opens?


----------



## DisFox

Just to clarify as split stay question.  I have a package that starts 9/5 through 9/13 with 7 day park hopper plus tickets at All Star Music w/ free dining.  We have added a room only for 9/13 thru 9/15 at the same resort.  
Our first day in the parks will be 9/6.  After a water park day and a pool day we will have one day left to use a park ticket on 9/14.  Will I be able to make fast passes for that day when I make the other 6 days that will fall under the package dates?


----------



## nkereina

My 60 day FP window opens Friday, and I'm trying to decide how I should prioritize the order to book them in. Each would be for two people. The big ones I want are:

Day 4 - Flight of Passage
Day 5 - Runaway Railway
Day 8 - Smuggler's Run

I've not been keeping up with how difficult these are to pre-book or how difficult these are to obtain as 4th FPs, so if anyone has insight on that, please fill me in! Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Goofy2015 said:


> DHS FP Tier 1 Question:
> 
> I booked DHS FP 60+1 days out. There were not any tier 1 FPs (SDD, MFSR, MMRR) left. I booked two tier 2 FPs, but didn't book a third.
> 
> What is my best strategy to get a tier 1 FP?
> 
> - Only have two tier 2 FP book and refresh until a tier 1 FP becomes available?
> - Book the third tier 2 FP, will they let me change tier 2 FP into a tier 1?
> - When, in terms of days, are my best chances to refresh for a tier 1 FP? like between 31-60, day 30, days leading up to the trip, or the day of?


I’d keep only 2 tier 2’s and keep trying to book that 3rd. This way, all available FPs and times will populate. If you have all 3 FPs booked and try to modify one, the system will now show you any FPs that overlap with any existing FP times (so if SDD was available at 3:05, for example, but you have any other FPs booked that include any times between 3:05 and 4:05, you wouldn't see it by modifying. If you’re booking new, it will still populate, but alert you to the time conflict and make you choose one or the other).  Good luck!


----------



## Cluelyss

nkereina said:


> My 60 day FP window opens Friday, and I'm trying to decide how I should prioritize the order to book them in. Each would be for two people. The big ones I want are:
> 
> Day 4 - Flight of Passage
> Day 5 - Runaway Railway
> Day 8 - Smuggler's Run
> 
> I've not been keeping up with how difficult these are to pre-book or how difficult these are to obtain as 4th FPs, so if anyone has insight on that, please fill me in! Thanks!


I’d book MMRR first, then FOP then SR. It’s unlikely any will be available as a 4th option without being extremely lucky or catching a FP drop.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Hi there,
Trying to book a very last minute trip (AP/ offsite).  I loaded fast passes for one day of our 3 day weekend with no issues, but it would not allow me to book a second day.  Is it a MDE issue possibly?  I’ve done this before, and I’m a pass holder so should have no issues.  Just don’t want to call and try explaining if maybe it’s a glitch that will resolve itself shortly.  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

DisneyHomework said:


> Hi there,
> Trying to book a very last minute trip (AP/ offsite).  I loaded fast passes for one day of our 3 day weekend with no issues, but it would not allow me to book a second day.  Is it a MDE issue possibly?  I’ve done this before, and I’m a pass holder so should have no issues.  Just don’t want to call and try explaining if maybe it’s a glitch that will resolve itself shortly.  Any ideas?  Thanks!



Do you have another trip for which you already have fastpasses booked? The AP will generally give you a max of 7, possibly more with an on-site stay.

I'm assuming you are well within the 30-day window.


----------



## DisneyHomework

doconeill said:


> Do you have another trip for which you already have fastpasses booked? The AP will generally give you a max of 7, possibly more with an on-site stay.
> 
> I'm assuming you are well within the 30-day window.


Yes, I have fast passes for a stay at grand Floridian in April.  Onsite, so maybe that’s counting towards my 7 days even though those 6 days are onsite?


----------



## doconeill

DisneyHomework said:


> Yes, I have fast passes for a stay at grand Floridian in April.  Onsite, so maybe that’s counting towards my 7 days even though those 6 days are onsite?



Yes, they count against your 7, unfortunately.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Wow! Good to know.  Good problem to have I realize but didn’t realize onsite would count towards my 7.  Thanks for saving me a painful phone call!


----------



## erc

Goofy2015 said:


> DHS FP Tier 1 Question:
> 
> I booked DHS FP 60+1 days out. There were not any tier 1 FPs (SDD, MFSR, MMRR) left. I booked two tier 2 FPs, but didn't book a third.



There was nothing available for the entire day?  I just did 60 + 4 and 60 + 5 at DHS this morning and there was availability.  MFSR was only available in the afternoon.


----------



## erc

I just checked Thursday April 23 again and MFSR is already down to 3:30 earliest availability.  Crazy.  Need to schedule DHS as the last days of your stay.


----------



## aokeefe

nkereina said:


> My 60 day FP window opens Friday, and I'm trying to decide how I should prioritize the order to book them in. Each would be for two people. The big ones I want are:
> 
> Day 4 - Flight of Passage
> Day 5 - Runaway Railway
> Day 8 - Smuggler's Run
> 
> I've not been keeping up with how difficult these are to pre-book or how difficult these are to obtain as 4th FPs, so if anyone has insight on that, please fill me in! Thanks!


I just booked on Tuesday and was able to get MMRR for 60+4 for the afternoon- earliest time was 2:30. Smuggler's Run was available earlier in the day but we wanted MMRR. We were also booking for 6 so you have a better chance with only 2 for earlier. That said, I would go with MMRR, FOP and then Smuggler's Run. Good Luck!


----------



## kpd6901

nkereina said:


> My 60 day FP window opens Friday, and I'm trying to decide how I should prioritize the order to book them in. Each would be for two people. The big ones I want are:
> 
> Day 4 - Flight of Passage
> Day 5 - Runaway Railway
> Day 8 - Smuggler's Run
> 
> I've not been keeping up with how difficult these are to pre-book or how difficult these are to obtain as 4th FPs, so if anyone has insight on that, please fill me in! Thanks!


To echo the others, none of these would be very likely to be available for 4th FP option. However, MMRR will be the highest demand merely because it is brand new. FoP still might be unavailable, but if you have to choose between those 2, go with MMRR. Keep checking for FoP, because they do periodically open up, especially if park hours get extended between your 60 day and arrival day. Regarding MFSR, it will generally have the lowest standby times of the 3 (I assume that sb lines for MMRR will be over 90 minutes). So if you cannot grab a FP for MFSR at the expense getting the other 2, at least you have the shortest line for your standby.


----------



## DisneyLore

mesaboy2 said:


> Guests linked to or listed on an onsite guest's MDX account (controlled by the onsite guest) and valid tickets linked.



Hey could someone explain this to me.  Sorry, but in our situation, my DD and her DBF, have a packaged booked and their 60 day mark is in 5 days.  I am going to join them but I have an AP and since I don't want the package, I have been told that I can just be added on arrival to the hotel.   Does the previous quote mean they can book FP+ for me as well since we are friends and family and I am on the ADRs with them or does it only work for children who's MDX you control?


----------



## aokeefe

DisneyLore said:


> Hey could someone explain this to me.  Sorry, but in our situation, my DD and her DBF, have a packaged booked and their 60 day mark is in 5 days.  I am going to join them but I have an AP and since I don't want the package, I have been told that I can just be added on arrival to the hotel.   Does the previous quote mean they can book FP+ for me as well since we are friends and family and I am on the ADRs with them or does it only work for children who's MDX you control?


I don't think they will be able to make FP for you- you would need to be on the reservation for 60 day FP booking capability. It does not matter that you are friends or family or on ADRs with them. With an AP you can only book 30 days out with no reservation.


----------



## trish4bruce

First off please don't think I am trying to circumvent the process.  I currently have a 2 day onsite reservation at POP and have a 4 day ticket as we will be moving offsite. I am within my 60 day booking period and was able to get the FPs I wanted.  I just found out that there is a chance that my in laws will be coming down and renting a house and want us to stay with them instead of staying at POP.  If I cancel Pop after the 30day window will I lose my FPs that I have booked and have to start over?  If that is the case I will keep my reservation as I was able to snag a Millennium Falcon FP!


----------



## DisSurfer878

trish4bruce said:


> First off please don't think I am trying to circumvent the process.  I currently have a 2 day onsite reservation at POP and have a 4 day ticket as we will be moving offsite. I am within my 60 day booking period and was able to get the FPs I wanted.  I just found out that there is a chance that my in laws will be coming down and renting a house and want us to stay with them instead of staying at POP.  If I cancel Pop after the 30day window will I lose my FPs that I have booked and have to start over?  If that is the case I will keep my reservation as I was able to snag a Millennium Falcon FP!


Yes, if you cancel your reservation at any time, your FP's will be lost.


----------



## KSL

RE booking FP+ for split-stay, I have reservations for:

Part 1 - BWV Studio - 5 people
Part 2 - BWV 2-BR - 6 people

To conserve on points, we are squishing into the studio for a couple of nights at the beginning and then moving to a 2BR when a friend joins us.  
My understanding is that we will be able to book FP+ for the whole trip once we hit 60 days prior to Part 1 reservation beginning.
Will I be able to book FP+ for the friend for what will be days 4, 5, 6... of the trip even though she isn't on the reservation for Part 1?  Or will I have to wait to book hers until 60 days prior to the reservation she is on (Part 2 of my split stay).  I hope this makes sense....

Thanks for any answers/advice!


----------



## Ashleybs

I didn't see this question answered on the FAQ. We currently have our FPs booked for our April trip. Can you not look and see what other FPs are available if I wanted to switch something unless you cancel one of them? I was thinking I could look and if I saw something cancel one of mine and then grab it.


----------



## JETSDAD

Ashleybs said:


> I didn't see this question answered on the FAQ. We currently have our FPs booked for our April trip. Can you not look and see what other FPs are available if I wanted to switch something unless you cancel one of them? I was thinking I could look and if I saw something cancel one of mine and then grab it.


If you're looking at the same park as you currently have FP's just modify/change an existing FP.  If you're looking at a different park then just go through the process like you would normally make a FP and go through the warnings.


----------



## DarthRider

Newbie question here!! Going in a couple of weeks and joined the app a bit late, so no early slots for the rides we’re looking at are available. I notice the times do vary occasionally, what’s the chance some much are earlier slots will free up? There’s also no slots of Smugglers Run at all - could this change? Thanks you all


----------



## Feberin

Would you schedule a fastpass for Buzz or Enchanted Tales?  We want to do both and the recommendation for touring plans is Enchanted Tales but I've noticed longer waits for Buzz most of the time.


----------



## JETSDAD

DarthRider said:


> Newbie question here!! Going in a couple of weeks and joined the app a bit late, so no early slots for the rides we’re looking at are available. I notice the times do vary occasionally, what’s the chance some much are earlier slots will free up? There’s also no slots of Smugglers Run at all - could this change? Thanks you all


Keep looking.....especially night before and day of there is quite a bit of movement in FP's and you should be able to find some better times and some rides that maybe are not available right now.


----------



## JETSDAD

Feberin said:


> Would you schedule a fastpass for Buzz or Enchanted Tales?  We want to do both and the recommendation for touring plans is Enchanted Tales but I've noticed longer waits for Buzz most of the time.


 I would probably select Belle as well.  Nothing to do with the waits but more to do with the fact that Buzz tends to have more availability day of to add as a 4th+ FP. If you're not going to be adding additional FP's then go with whichever loks to have longer waits,


----------



## Feberin

JETSDAD said:


> I would probably select Belle as well.  Nothing to do with the waits but more to do with the fact that Buzz tends to have more availability day of to add as a 4th+ FP. If you're not going to be adding additional FP's then go with whichever loks to have longer waits,



We definitely aren't opposed to a 4th Fastpass but we have no experience actually getting one. 
Last time we went we never had any luck getting a good one.  And like right now Belle is a 20 minute wait while Buzz is 50 minutes.


----------



## Durrantl

Hi All. I need some help with our FP+ strategy. We have planned a last minute trip next week and the FP+ are very limited, only the late afternoon and not a lot of good choices. I am going to keep checking for availability to open up. It was the old FP system my last trip to Disney. My question is this, If we do not book our 3 FP are we able to get some the morning of our visit, in the park, in order to get our 3 FP? I hate to book late afternoon as we will not be able to replace them until late. Also, I am seeing that the premium or Tier 1 rides will not be available same day, Is that the case, even at the Kiosk? I am trying to read as fast as I can to get caught up, I apologize as I am sure this has been asked but I have not yet been able to find something similar.  Thank you in Advance for any help!


----------



## JETSDAD

Durrantl said:


> Hi All. I need some help with our FP+ strategy. We have planned a last minute trip next week and the FP+ are very limited, only the late afternoon and not a lot of good choices. I am going to keep checking for availability to open up. It was the old FP system my last trip to Disney. My question is this, If we do not book our 3 FP are we able to get some the morning of our visit, in the park, in order to get our 3 FP? I hate to book late afternoon as we will not be able to replace them until late. Also, I am seeing that the premium or Tier 1 rides will not be available same day, Is that the case, even at the Kiosk? I am trying to read as fast as I can to get caught up, I apologize as I am sure this has been asked but I have not yet been able to find something similar.  Thank you in Advance for any help!


I'd say to just keep looking, especially night before and day of.  Tier 1 FP's can be found as well.


----------



## Elle :)

My FP day is coming up next week and I have a technical question. We have a split stay and rented DVC points for both (BCV straight to OKW). Both resort stays are linked to my MDE account. We have annual passes.

1. Will we be able to book FPs for both halves of our split stay starting at 60 days?
2. Since we will be staying onsite the whole time, will we be able to book FP's for more than 7 days?

Also, I have a 3 day trip, planned for my husband's birthday, in July (on site). Our FP day occurs during our May trip (while we are at Disney). Will we have any problems booking FPs for those days?


----------



## Feberin

When booking Fastpasses is it quicker to book for the same people at once or do you have to reselect each time?  There are six of us going but many of the Fastpasses we're splitting up.  Also I'm assuming two people can book at the same time right?


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Elle :) said:


> My FP day is coming up next week and I have a technical question. We have a split stay and rented DVC points for both (BCV straight to OKW). Both resort stays are linked to my MDE account. We have annual passes.
> 
> 1. Will we be able to book FPs for both halves of our split stay starting at 60 days?
> 2. Since we will be staying onsite the whole time, will we be able to book FP's for more than 7 days?
> 
> Also, I have a 3 day trip, planned for my husband's birthday, in July (on site). Our FP day occurs during our May trip (while we are at Disney). Will we have any problems booking FPs for those days?



From experience, the answer to your first question is a definite maybe.  We've had trips where we could reserve the entire stay, and trips we couldn't.  However, since you are DVC - if you find you cannot get FPs for the entire split stay, call DVC Member Services the morning you try.  They can help correct the issue - they've allowed me to make FPs for our entire stay, as long as the split stay is consecutive days.

I'm not sure of the answer to question 2 - I thought you could book up to 10 days, but I'm not certain.


----------



## CarolynFH

thanxfornoticin said:


> However, since you are DVC - if you find you cannot get FPs for the entire split stay, call DVC Member Services the morning you try.


OP said they rented DVC points.  Unfortunately, that means they can't call MS themselves - only the owner of the points can call.


----------



## Amy M

DisSurfer878 said:


> Yes, if you cancel your reservation at any time, your FP's will be lost.



I have a follow-up question.  What would happen to my fastpasses if I had to cancel one part of a split stay?  I currently have an extra night, with a separate room only reservation, prior to my 8 night trip with hoppers and dining plan.  I have the extra night booked for possible travel reasons.  We may be able to go down a day early if sports schedules permit, so I grabbed the extra night while I could with the current room promotion.  This decision most likely won’t happen until a few weeks prior to the trip (another reason I just did a separate room only reservation).  If I end up having to cancel that one night, will I lose all of my fastpasses for the entire trip?  When I go to make my fastpasses in April, should I wait until a day after my window opens to book my fastpasses so my 60 day booking window lines up with my main reservation?  I am worried about losing everything if I have to cancel the room only reservation.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Amy M said:


> I have a follow-up question.  What would happen to my fastpasses if I had to cancel one part of a split stay?  I currently have an extra night, with a separate room only reservation, prior to my 8 night trip with hoppers and dining plan.  I have the extra night booked for possible travel reasons.  We may be able to go down a day early if sports schedules permit, so I grabbed the extra night while I could with the current room promotion.  This decision most likely won’t happen until a few weeks prior to the trip (another reason I just did a separate room only reservation).  If I end up having to cancel that one night, will I lose all of my fastpasses for the entire trip?  When I go to make my fastpasses in April, should I wait until a day after my window opens to book my fastpasses so my 60 day booking window lines up with my main reservation?  I am worried about losing everything if I have to cancel the room only reservation.


I've never done a split stay like this. Hopefully someone else can better answer!


----------



## LaDonna

Amy M said:


> I have a follow-up question.  What would happen to my fastpasses if I had to cancel one part of a split stay?  I currently have an extra night, with a separate room only reservation, prior to my 8 night trip with hoppers and dining plan.  I have the extra night booked for possible travel reasons.  We may be able to go down a day early if sports schedules permit, so I grabbed the extra night while I could with the current room promotion.  This decision most likely won’t happen until a few weeks prior to the trip (another reason I just did a separate room only reservation).  If I end up having to cancel that one night, will I lose all of my fastpasses for the entire trip?  When I go to make my fastpasses in April, should I wait until a day after my window opens to book my fastpasses so my 60 day booking window lines up with my main reservation?  I am worried about losing everything if I have to cancel the room only reservation.


I have always found with a question like this or similar is asked an answer usually is not given and I’ve tried to research it myself With no luck so I’m not sure either...... We also like booking trips a lot of times will put an extra night on the beginning or end just in case we are able to arrive earlier or leave later luckily we’ve never had to end up canceling that extra night so I’m still not sure what would happen


----------



## Amy M

LaDonna said:


> I have always found with a question like this or similar is asked an answer usually is not given and I’ve tried to research it myself With no luck so I’m not sure either...... We also like booking trips a lot of times will put an extra night on the beginning or end just in case we are able to arrive earlier or leave later luckily we’ve never had to end up canceling that extra night so I’m still not sure what would happen


Thanks for your response.  I may just be cautious and book at the 60 day window for the 8 night stay.


----------



## Revan46

I'm curious, does FoP EVER FP ever show up for people? I am a single day, non-resort person so naturally only get a 30 day window but I know some people have also said sometimes it's gone even before the 60-day windows. But do FP for FoP ever just appear? I'm checking multiple times daily but while Na'vi River Cruise opens from time to time, it seems like FoP is sort of a no go. I know people also say look night before and day of but I did that too earlier this year and again never showed up. So just curious if anyone's ever really had luck getting a FP for it after the fact (as in after the window opens for the particular date).


----------



## JETSDAD

Revan46 said:


> I'm curious, does FoP EVER FP ever show up for people? I am a single day, non-resort person so naturally only get a 30 day window but I know some people have also said sometimes it's gone even before the 60-day windows. But do FP for FoP ever just appear? I'm checking multiple times daily but while Na'vi River Cruise opens from time to time, it seems like FoP is sort of a no go. I know people also say look night before and day of but I did that too earlier this year and again never showed up. So just curious if anyone's ever really had luck getting a FP for it after the fact (as in after the window opens for the particular date).


I have found them at random times within 60 days but mostly night before and day of. I don't usually bother looking much before the night before because there really isn't a lot of movement in that time.


----------



## CarolynFH

Revan46 said:


> I'm curious, does FoP EVER FP ever show up for people? I am a single day, non-resort person so naturally only get a 30 day window but I know some people have also said sometimes it's gone even before the 60-day windows. But do FP for FoP ever just appear? I'm checking multiple times daily but while Na'vi River Cruise opens from time to time, it seems like FoP is sort of a no go. I know people also say look night before and day of but I did that too earlier this year and again never showed up. So just curious if anyone's ever really had luck getting a FP for it after the fact (as in after the window opens for the particular date).





JETSDAD said:


> I have found them at random times within 60 days but mostly night before and day of. I don't usually bother looking much before the night before because there really isn't a lot of movement in that time.


We’ve also gotten them day before and day of when we’ve been restricted to the 30 day window. We just keep checking whenever we can. Good luck!


----------



## Revan46

JETSDAD said:


> I have found them at random times within 60 days but mostly night before and day of. I don't usually bother looking much before the night before because there really isn't a lot of movement in that time.


Do any really show up though? Like I said, I tried back in January and nothing ever showed up and I'm talking consistently having the FP website open and refreshing (not like Refresh button but like alternating between Morning, Afternoon, Evening to "refresh"). But seem to never appear.


----------



## JETSDAD

Revan46 said:


> Do any really show up though? Like I said, I tried back in January and nothing ever showed up and I'm talking consistently having the FP website open and refreshing (not like Refresh button but like alternating between Morning, Afternoon, Evening to "refresh"). But seem to never appear.


Yes, they do.  We frequently do FOP multiple times on our AK days (most has been 4).  I've also found FOP the night before plenty of times. Outside of that it's going to be harder because less people are making changes/dropping FP's at earlier dates.


----------



## A-Rose788

Revan46 said:


> I'm curious, does FoP EVER FP ever show up for people? I am a single day, non-resort person so naturally only get a 30 day window but I know some people have also said sometimes it's gone even before the 60-day windows. But do FP for FoP ever just appear? I'm checking multiple times daily but while Na'vi River Cruise opens from time to time, it seems like FoP is sort of a no go. I know people also say look night before and day of but I did that too earlier this year and again never showed up. So just curious if anyone's ever really had luck getting a FP for it after the fact (as in after the window opens for the particular date).


Yes it absolutely does. I’ve gotten lots of same days and night before FP for it. You just have to refresh ALOT. I switch between two times that I want. So if I’m looking for something at 2pm I keep going back and forth between 2 and 2:30.


----------



## Dashcomplete

> *Offsite Guests - 30 Days Before Park Day:*
> 
> Guests not staying at any of the resorts listed above, but with tickets linked to an MDX account. _Note: If offsite guests are linked to or listed on accounts of onsite guests above, they share the onsite guests' booking window of 60 days._



Someone on FB reported that this doesn't work anymore.  Does anyone have any recent experience with including offsite guests in their 60 day FP reservations?  Do you think ticket type matters? AP vs day tickets?


----------



## Miffy

Miffy said:


> Ah, @JETSDAD. I'll start at day 9 and work backward. That is the best solution and I thank you for suggesting it.
> 
> Is @hiroMYhero not around? What? No!


Posting with update here. Today was my 60-day mark. I'm arriving a day before my sister. I had her log on to my MDE and we both worked on the FP+s. Everything worked out great until my sister and I both tried to get her FP+s for the 8th day we were working on, which, fortunately, was the "easy" day--Epcot. The system wouldn't let her do it, saying she already had the maximum # of FP+s booked. I mean, she has an AP, so I don't know why this happened, but I booked the Epcot day for myself and I figure tomorrow, at her 60-day mark, she'll be able to pretty much match up to my Epcot picks. If not, we'll rearrange the day.

Still, I was kinda surprised that they stopped us--I tried too--from booking that 8th day.

BTW, I was able to book all 9 days for myself, although by the time I got to booking the 29th of April (today's 60-day FP+ day) there were slim pickings on the E tickets. I'm just going to wing it that day so it's not that big of a deal, but I was kinda hoping for MMRR. No dice. I consoled myself with a TSM instead and might hop over to MK for EMH.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Random question:

If I'm in the park with my wife and we have two Fastpasses for Space Mountain (one on her band and mine) and she decides not to go, is it okay if I strap her band on so I can run into the Fastpass line with her time? Or will they stop me?


----------



## CJK

TomorrowlandKD said:


> If I'm in the park with my wife and we have two Fastpasses for Space Mountain (one on her band and mine) and she decides not to go, is it okay if I strap her band on so I can run into the Fastpass line with her time? Or will they stop me?


That's fine! As long as she scanned into the park, you are welcome to use her fast passes.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

CJK said:


> That's fine! As long as she scanned into the park, you are welcome to use her fast passes.



Oh okay. It just felt like I'm taking advantage of the system, that's all. She had mentioned she may want to leave the park halfway through the day for an afternoon at the GF spa, and I didn't know if she could just give me her magic band so I could finish out her fast passes before I catch up with her later in the day at the hotel...


----------



## CJK

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Oh okay. It just felt like I'm taking advantage of the system, that's all. She had mentioned she may want to leave the park halfway through the day for an afternoon at the GF spa, and I didn't know if she could just give me her magic band so I could finish out her fast passes before I catch up with her later in the day at the hotel...


What you're suggesting, is absolutely okay. What they won't allow is for you to use her fast passes IF she doesn't scan into the park earlier that day. They don't care who actually uses the fast passes. My dh doesn't do roller coasters anymore, so I use his band to do them twice. Works great!


----------



## Miffy

CJK said:


> What you're suggesting, is absolutely okay. What they won't allow is for you to use her fast passes IF she doesn't scan into the park earlier that day. They don't care who actually uses the fast passes. My dh doesn't do roller coasters anymore, so I use his band to do them twice. Works great!


Totally. Love it that my DH can't deal with FoP. I get to go twice!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

CJK said:


> What you're suggesting, is absolutely okay. What they won't allow is for you to use her fast passes IF she doesn't scan into the park earlier that day. They don't care who actually uses the fast passes. My dh doesn't do roller coasters anymore, so I use his band to do them twice. Works great!



Awesome - okay. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Juventus

I have 10 day tickets for March with fadtpasses selected for each day.  I just received 1 day DHS only complimentary tickets...but I cannot book any more fps.  It states limit reached.
Is this a glitch or can I only have 10 days worth of fps no matter what?

Thanks!


----------



## ejgonz2

Has anyone had an issue where the app is showing the FPs you have booked (and also showing in the browser version of MDE) AND showing FPs you had previously booked and changed? It looks like I have way more than 3 FPs booked per day. But the browser is showing the correct 3 per day. 

I leave Tuesday for my trip. Is this cause for concern?


----------



## wilkydelts

Say I have a SDD FP+ for 12p-1p and I have already used my first two FP+ so this is my 3rd one for the day. During that window the ride goes down and I receive an anytime FP+ that I can use on SDD or another tier 1. Does that anytime FP+ prevent me from getting my 4th FP+?


----------



## JETSDAD

wilkydelts said:


> Say I have a SDD FP+ for 12p-1p and I have already used my first two FP+ so this is my 3rd one for the day. During that window the ride goes down and I receive an anytime FP+ that I can use on SDD or another tier 1. Does that anytime FP+ prevent me from getting my 4th FP+?


You would actually be adding a 3rd FP because the anytime doesn't count as a FP being used but yes, you could add more FP's prior to using the anytime.  It is just a bonus.


----------



## Miffy

JETSDAD said:


> You would actually be adding a 3rd FP because the anytime doesn't count as a FP being used but yes, you could add more FP's prior to using the anytime.  It is just a bonus.


On that note, could the anytime be used in any park? Or just the park it was issued in? I haven't had one for a while so I forget if they're park-specific. Thanks, @JETSDAD!


----------



## JETSDAD

Miffy said:


> On that note, could the anytime be used in any park? Or just the park it was issued in? I haven't had one for a while so I forget if they're park-specific. Thanks, @JETSDAD!


For a ride going down they will typically be park specific.  If a ride goes down during the last hour of park being open then it normally would be an anytime for any park that night or the following day.  

We have had success having anytimes switched to a different park when we've park hopped.  We had some extras at AK one day due to a lot of rain but we were leaving for a mid day break and then on to HS.  Stopped by guest relations and they switched them to HS for us.


----------



## JETSDAD

Here's the difference:


----------



## Miffy

JETSDAD said:


> For a ride going down they will typically be park specific.  If a ride goes down during the last hour of park being open then it normally would be an anytime for any park that night or the following day.
> 
> We have had success having anytimes switched to a different park when we've park hopped.  We had some extras at AK one day due to a lot of rain but we were leaving for a mid day break and then on to HS.  Stopped by guest relations and they switched them to HS for us.


Nice! And thanks, @JETSDAD, great info!


----------



## Duck143

Our FP day was today and we were ready with the list of to to book.  We have a split stay both onsite.   Our FP window only opened for the first stay.  I just want to make you aware that the whole stay doesn't open.


----------



## Miffy

Duck143 said:


> Our FP day was today and we were ready with the list of to to book.  We have a split stay both onsite.   Our FP window only opened for the first stay.  I just want to make you aware that the whole stay doesn't open.


I have a split stay onsite--one night + seven nights, so 9 days total--and I was able to book for the entire stay. I did this yesterday. Are your stays longer than this? I'm curious, because I'm pretty sure you should've been able to book both stays.


----------



## Duck143

Miffy said:


> I have a split stay onsite--one night + seven nights, so 9 days total--and I was able to book for the entire stay. I did this yesterday. Are your stays longer than this? I'm curious, because I'm pretty sure you should've been able to book both stays.


ugh.  I wish!  We booked FP from 5/1 thru 5/5. Our second stay starts 5/5 thru 5/11.  We needed to book FP through 5/10.


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Duck143 said:


> Our FP day was today and we were ready with the list of to to book.  We have a split stay both onsite.   Our FP window only opened for the first stay.  I just want to make you aware that the whole stay doesn't open.


 
Is your stay booked directly through DIsney or DVC? I hear that sometimes DVC stays are glitchy with the window opening for the entire stay.


----------



## mesaboy2

Duck143 said:


> Our FP day was today and we were ready with the list of to to book.  We have a split stay both onsite.   Our FP window only opened for the first stay.  *I just want to make you aware that the whole stay doesn't open.*



Thanks, but the split stay information in this thread has been corroborated many hundreds of times since FP+ began.  Please provide the specifics of your stay (resorts with check-in and checkout days) and we may be able to determine why yours did not.


----------



## Duck143

mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks, but the split stay information in this thread has been corroborated many hundreds of times since FP+ began.  Please provide the specifics of your stay (resorts with check-in and checkout days) and we may be able to determine why yours did not.


Check into CB on 4/30, checkout 5/5, Check into YC 5/5 checkout 5/11.  I was able to book FP through 5/5, the future dates are still greyed out.  (All booked directly with Disney no DVC)


----------



## Jules123

My FP window opened Saturday and I have a split stay also. I was only able to book for the first half of my stay also. Mine was booked directly through Disney with 1 night at ASSp followed by 3 nights at Pop. Also one of the people in my party’s tickets were saying they were not linked and I had bought them all at the same time. I immediately called Disney and sat on hold for over 35 minutes. When the internet help desk finally answered, he linked the additional person’s ticket. I then questioned why my second stay days were greyed out. He didn’t know. So he made me complimentary FP for those days. I woke up Sunday and the days were able to book so I made our regular FP. So it all worked out for me?


----------



## traceym

Hi. Our FP window will open later this month. I had previously read that you can go on the app and practice making FP. Is this not an option anymore? When I log in and try to practice, I get this. We have tickets and according to customer service they are 
linked to my app account. Is this what I should be seeing now until March 25th, when I can book our fastpass?


----------



## JETSDAD

traceym said:


> Hi. Our FP window will open later this month. I had previously read that you can go on the app and practice making FP. Is this not an option anymore? When I log in and try to practice, I get this. We have tickets and according to customer service they are
> linked to my app account. Is this what I should be seeing now until March 25th, when I can book our fastpass?
> View attachment 478253


Yes, that is normal.  People who are practising in advance typically have AP's which will have access to the 30 day window, and then 60 once they hit their date for any onsite stays.


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

I was looking around for cheatsheets that outlined all of the rides within each park and couldn't find any good ones. 

So I decided to design them myself. They are really great cheatsheets for each of the 4 major Disney parks and I wanted to share them with everyone here.

• Organized by land
• If they are Air Conditioned (those listed with "1/2" are partial AC)
• An overall rating that I assigned to each ride for all ages, taken from multiple sources/online polls.
• Ride Time/Duration
• Height Restrictions
• If it is a FP+ ride and if it should be used or not. This is a little subjective depending on the rider(s), based on wait times.
• A small description of the ride with some useful notes

Also included are 4 blank columns for a family of 4. If you print this out you use a single column for each family member:

- Add a green star if its a can't miss ride or if you have FP+ booked
- Add a green check mark if you'd like to go
- Add a red X if you don't
- Add a black ? if you are unsure

This makes things a lot easier in the planning phase.

If anyone catches any mistakes please let me know and I will update.


----------



## CarolynFH

HockeyBasedNYC said:


> I was looking around for cheatsheets that outlined all of the rides within each park and couldn't find any good ones.
> 
> So I decided to design them myself. They are really great cheatsheets for each of the 4 major Disney parks and I wanted to share them with everyone here.
> 
> • Organized by land
> • If they are Air Conditioned (those listed with "1/2" are partial AC)
> • An overall rating that I assigned to each ride for all ages, taken from multiple sources/online polls.
> • Ride Time/Duration
> • Height Restrictions
> • If it is a FP+ ride and if it should be used or not. This is a little subjective depending on the rider(s), based on wait times.
> • A small description of the ride with some useful notes
> 
> Also included are 4 blank columns for a family of 4. If you print this out you use a single column for each family member:
> 
> - Add a green star if its a can't miss ride or if you have FP+ booked
> - Add a green check mark if you'd like to go
> - Add a red X if you don't
> - Add a black ? if you are unsure
> 
> This makes things a lot easier in the planning phase.
> 
> If anyone catches any mistakes please let me know and I will update.


Wow, what a great and useful product! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cluelyss

Duck143 said:


> Check into CB on 4/30, checkout 5/5, Check into YC 5/5 checkout 5/11.  I was able to book FP through 5/5, the future dates are still greyed out.  (All booked directly with Disney no DVC)


How many days of tickets do you have? Do you have a separate set linked to each stay?


----------



## Cluelyss

Miffy said:


> Posting with update here. Today was my 60-day mark. I'm arriving a day before my sister. I had her log on to my MDE and we both worked on the FP+s. Everything worked out great until my sister and I both tried to get her FP+s for the 8th day we were working on, which, fortunately, was the "easy" day--Epcot. The system wouldn't let her do it, saying she already had the maximum # of FP+s booked. I mean, she has an AP, so I don't know why this happened, but I booked the Epcot day for myself and I figure tomorrow, at her 60-day mark, she'll be able to pretty much match up to my Epcot picks. If not, we'll rearrange the day.
> 
> Still, I was kinda surprised that they stopped us--I tried too--from booking that 8th day.
> 
> BTW, I was able to book all 9 days for myself, although by the time I got to booking the 29th of April (today's 60-day FP+ day) there were slim pickings on the E tickets. I'm just going to wing it that day so it's not that big of a deal, but I was kinda hoping for MMRR. No dice. I consoled myself with a TSM instead and might hop over to MK for EMH.


APs are limited to 7 days worth of FPs without an onsite stay. When they have an onsite stay, that’s supposed to override the 7 day maximum, but sometimes it doesn’t. If she’s still having issues booking her extra days, have her call to get this corrected.


----------



## Alice777

Hello,
Sorry if these questions has been asked before....tried reading through these pages but 300 plus pages is too much and I'm confused:

1. Do we have to use all 3 FP before we can try for the 4th?  I'm thinking I want to try to get FP for Slinky at nighttime but rest of the FP in the morning. Would this mean I can't get 4th FP until I use night FP?

2.  Assuming I used up all 3 FP and got 4th FP and used that, does that mean I can't get anymore?  We are limited to 4 FP a day for each park?

Thank you


----------



## Revan46

Alice777 said:


> Hello,
> Sorry if these questions has been asked before....tried reading through these pages but 300 plus pages is too much and I'm confused:
> 
> 1. Do we have to use all 3 FP before we can try for the 4th?  I'm thinking I want to try to get FP for Slinky at nighttime but rest of the FP in the morning. Would this mean I can't get 4th FP until I use night FP?
> 
> 2.  Assuming I used up all 3 FP and got 4th FP and used that, does that mean I can't get anymore?  We are limited to 4 FP a day for each park?
> 
> Thank you


1. While you can switch your first three FastPasses (example, I still change my mind and sometimes change one of my FP to a different ride), if you're committed to the ones you chose yes you cannot get a fourth FP until the first three are used. Though others on the forum can correct me if I'm a little off on this! This is based on a lot of reading here on the forum and elsewhere. 

2. Nope. Once you've used the fourth FP, you can then go ahead and do a fifth and then a sixth. I'm not sure if there's a certain limit how many more you can have BUT after the 4th you can still do more FP however only one at a time (so after the first three, you can't book 4, 5 and 6 all at once).


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Please help, i am trying to make plans with  family.
I sent them a request and they approved it.
It just says people you dont have plans with and his name. 
How do i make plans with him and do i need to add his girlfriend separately is also in his MDE, so its the same email. He makes makes all her plans.
The goal is to all be on ROTR together. And all be trying at the same time.


----------



## backformore

so, suddenly, 2 days before we leave, all the plans in MDE are gone.   No family and friends, no fast passes, no restaurant reservations.  Even the hotel reservation seems to be gone.  
It was all there a few days ago.


----------



## Miffy

backformore said:


> so, suddenly, 2 days before we leave, all the plans in MDE are gone.   No family and friends, no fast passes, no restaurant reservations.  Even the hotel reservation seems to be gone.
> It was all there a few days ago.


This happens. Don't know why. It's happened to me. They will reappear. Also, go to MDE on your computer and see if all your plans are there. If they are--and often they're there and not on the app--print out everything so you'll have a record of it.


----------



## Duck143

Cluelyss said:


> How many days of tickets do you have? Do you have a separate set linked to each stay?


2 of us have 8 day PH and 4 of us AP's.  We're not over the 7 day limit for AP's.  I worked that into our booking plans.  So strange.  I just wanted everyone to know that split stay FP booking don't always open all together.


----------



## Miffy

Duck143 said:


> 2 of us have 8 day PH and 4 of us AP's.  We're not over the 7 day limit for AP's.  I worked that into our booking plans.  So strange.  I just wanted everyone to know that split stay FP booking don't always open all together.


Well, you wouldn't be anyway, since you're staying onsite, right?

@Duck143, Were you able to get all the FP+ you wanted? Or have you still not be able to book the second half of your stay? 

I can't figure out why you were prevented from doing this. Doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Jules123

We had regular 5 day tickets and weren’t able to book for the second half of our stay either.


----------



## Miffy

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Please help, i am trying to make plans with  family.
> I sent them a request and they approved it.
> It just says people you dont have plans with and his name.
> How do i make plans with him and do i need to add his girlfriend separately is also in his MDE, so its the same email. He makes makes all her plans.
> The goal is to all be on ROTR together. And all be trying at the same time.


If you are all going to try to get a boarding group for RotR together, all of you have to be linked on each of your accounts. Or you can all use one account--assuming you trust all these people to have access to your MDE, that could work. But each of you could have your own account, each with everyone in the group linked to it.

If you aren't linked and you all try for boarding groups, even at the exact same moment, the odds of your ending up in the same boarding group are very very low. The solution is to link everyone.

Even so, even if you are all linked and you've all entered the park--btw, you ALL have to have tapped in to the park before park opening time in order to be eligible to get a boarding group--but even so, it's possible that some members of your party won't show up as being in the park on MDE. If that's the case, just forge ahead and get a boarding group. Then you can go to a GET CM (Guest Experience Team Cast Member--they're in blue shirts under blue umbrellas at various locations in the park) and they will link everyone for you.

For your sanity, if getting on RotR is super important to you, please read the first 2 posts in the extensive RotR fact sheet on this board.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Miffy said:


> If you are all going to try to get a boarding group for RotR together, all of you have to be linked on each of your accounts. Or you can all use one account--assuming you trust all these people to have access to your MDE, that could work. But each of you could have your own account, each with everyone in the group linked to it.
> 
> If you aren't linked and you all try for boarding groups, even at the exact same moment, the odds of your ending up in the same boarding group are very very low. The solution is to link everyone.
> 
> Even so, even if you are all linked and you've all entered the park--btw, you ALL have to have tapped in to the park before park opening time in order to be eligible to get a boarding group--but even so, it's possible that some members of your party won't show up as being in the park on MDE. If that's the case, just forge ahead and get a boarding group. Then you can go to a GET CM (Guest Experience Team Cast Member--they're in blue shirts under blue umbrellas at various locations in the park) and they will link everyone for you.
> 
> For your sanity, if getting on RotR is super important to you, please read the first 2 posts in the extensive RotR fact sheet on this board.


Thank you, i am just new to linking accounts i wamt to do it all correctly.  He accepted  my invite just was not sure what to do now.


----------



## Miffy

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Thank you, i am just new to linking accounts i wamt to do it all correctly.  He accepted  my invite just was not sure what to do now.


There must be info on this somewhere on this board. Apologies that I've done this only a couple of times and years ago. But if you look on your MDE, you'll see if he's linked. That much is clear to me.


----------



## Cluelyss

Miffy said:


> There must be info on this somewhere on this board. Apologies that I've done this only a couple of times and years ago. But if you look on your MDE, you'll see if he's linked. That much is clear to me.


Correct. If you see him under your friends and family link, it worked.


----------



## fsjking

We have 7 days booked on site in December. There's going to be 5 of us at the start of the stay, but one will be flying out on the 4th day of our stay. All 5 are on the room reservation and linked on MDE, but we probably were going to just get a 3-4 day ticket for the person flying out early. How would that affect FP+ selections? Would it just allow us to select 5 FP's on the days we all had tickets and 4 on the others, or would it try and split the group up and make us select FP's separately? I've considered just going ahead and getting all of the tickets for the full length of the stay to be safe, but didn't know if it would mess anything up if I didn't.


----------



## ILovePixieDust

fsjking said:


> We have 7 days booked on site in December. There's going to be 5 of us at the start of the stay, but one will be flying out on the 4th day of our stay. All 5 are on the room reservation and linked on MDE, but we probably were going to just get a 3-4 day ticket for the person flying out early. How would that affect FP+ selections? Would it just allow us to select 5 FP's on the days we all had tickets and 4 on the others, or would it try and split the group up and make us select FP's separately? I've considered just going ahead and getting all of the tickets for the full length of the stay to be safe, but didn't know if it would mess anything up if I didn't.



You do not have to buy a full length of stay ticket for your friend who is leaving early. When you choose fastpasses you choose who in your party linked in MDE will be doing the ride. You can choose 1 of you, all of you or just a few of you for any particular fastpass. You could all have different fastpasses within a day if you want. But each person will only have 3 fastpasses per day of their ticket. So for your friend who is there for only 4 days, if you buy a 4 day ticket you will only be able to book 4 days of fastpasses for them. And if everyone else has 5 days you will be able to book 5 days for them. You get to select individually who gets which fastpass you are choosing. Does that make sense?


----------



## fsjking

ILovePixieDust said:


> You do not have to buy a full length of stay ticket for your friend who is leaving early. When you choose fastpasses you choose who in your party linked in MDE will be doing the ride. You can choose 1 of you, all of you or just a few of you for any particular fastpass. You could all have different fastpasses within a day if you want. But each person will only have 3 fastpasses per day of their ticket. So for your friend who is there for only 4 days, if you buy a 4 day ticket you will only be able to book 4 days of fastpasses for them. And if everyone else has 5 days you will be able to book 5 days for them. You get to select individually who gets which fastpass you are choosing. Does that make sense?



I think so. I've never booked FP's so didn't know exactly how the system worked. I wasn't sure if tickets were assigned individually or to the whole group.

Thanks!


----------



## tidrwo

I hope someone more experienced than me might be able to help with a Hollywood Studios FastPass question. I am heading to Disney World in late April and have fastpasses for Rock n' Roller Coaster at 10:40 and Toy Story Mania at 1:10. My third pass is Smuggler's Run, which I couldn't get until 6:25 PM. Of course that mostly rules out using additional fastpasses later in the day. I could change that fastpass to one on Tower of Terror at 11:45 AM. Should I make the change? I don't know if the benefit of being able to get additional fastpasses after my 1:10 PM fastpass would outweigh the cost of not having a fastpass for Smuggler's Run. For what it's worth, we will be there at rope drop and will spend the whole day there, but there are no particular rides that we will be devastated to miss being able to ride.

Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

tidrwo said:


> I hope someone more experienced than me might be able to help with a Hollywood Studios FastPass question. I am heading to Disney World in late April and have fastpasses for Rock n' Roller Coaster at 10:40 and Toy Story Mania at 1:10. My third pass is Smuggler's Run, which I couldn't get until 6:25 PM. Of course that mostly rules out using additional fastpasses later in the day. I could change that fastpass to one on Tower of Terror at 11:45 AM. Should I make the change? I don't know if the benefit of being able to get additional fastpasses after my 1:10 PM fastpass would outweigh the cost of not having a fastpass for Smuggler's Run. For what it's worth, we will be there at rope drop and will spend the whole day there, but there are no particular rides that we will be devastated to miss being able to ride.
> 
> Thanks!


Personally, I would not want a FP that late in the day.  I would either try to modify it or would grab something earlier.  You could do either of those and still look to change things as the date gets closer (especially night before).  Even if you end up doing standby later in the day for MFSR, the amount of time you could save in the 5+ hours between TSM & MFSR by using FP's should more than make up for that.


----------



## tidrwo

Thank you!


----------



## Elle :)

I just wanted to come and add my own experience, in case it’s helpful to anyone else. We have a split stay booked.
We also have APs (no other park tickets linked up).
- 1 night Coronado Resort
- 3 nights Beach Club Villas
- 7 nights OKW

Today was FP day and the entire trip opened up. I was able to book more than 7 days with our APs, since we were staying on site. It seems like this is generally how it works but I was very nervous reading other reports of split stays messing up the FP days. Glad to say we lucked out.


----------



## Revan46

Just an update, so was unable to get FoP. Checked multiple times last night and throughout the day at the park but nothing ever showed up sadly. However, I still ended up having a fantastic day cause had an all day ST and MFSR FP, plus a Multiple Experiences FP. And then on top of that ,three FP at Epcot. So while still think it rather frustrating that the best FP can be gone because of resort goers (I'm sorry, I get you're paying to stay, but those who are still paying $140 (which is about $170/180 Canadian here) should get at least a shot at getting a FP), I did at least have an amazing day cause of FP.


----------



## footballmouse

One day park hopper tickets. Doing MK & HS. Planning on getting FP for character meets in MK and Frozen show in HS. Can I book HS FP after my first FP in MK is redeemed or not until all 3 are completed? Would the FP in HS count as part of my 3 at a time?


----------



## JETSDAD

footballmouse said:


> One day park hopper tickets. Doing MK & HS. Planning on getting FP for character meets in MK and Frozen show in HS. Can I book HS FP after my first FP in MK is redeemed or not until all 3 are completed? Would the FP in HS count as part of my 3 at a time?



You could only add the HS FP after you were done with MK unless you are using less than 3 FP's at MK.  If you only wanted to use 2 FP's ar MK you could add the HS FP as soon as you tapped the first FP at MK. If you're wanting to use 3+ FP's at MK then you'll have to wait until you're done there to add elsewhere.  The Frozen show is not hard to add as an additional FP and even if you can't get a FP is generally easy to get into standby.  

One correction though is that there is no 3 at a time outside of your original 3 FP's.  You start with 3 and then can keep adding one at a time once those are used.


----------



## footballmouse

I knew you could only add one at a time, just unsure about adding for different parks. Thanks for the Frozen show info, I'll pass that on to her.


----------



## HausofDisney

All along I’ve calculated my 60 day FastPass day as being this Friday. However when my vacation is in a countdown app it says the 60 days is this Thursday. Now I’m unsure if my Fastpass day will be this Thursday or Friday and I never got anything from Disney saying which day I could do FastPasses. This is my first time doing it, so I don’t want to screw it up. I’m nervous about this but I don’t want to miss the initial 7am window so I’m going to go on there Thursday morning and see if I’m able to do it or not.


----------



## mickey916

HausofDisney said:


> All along I’ve calculated my 60 day FastPass day as being this Friday. However when my vacation is in a countdown app it says the 60 days is this Thursday. Now I’m unsure if my Fastpass day will be this Thursday or Friday and I never got anything from Disney saying which day I could do FastPasses. This is my first time doing it, so I don’t want to screw it up. I’m nervous about this but I don’t want to miss the initial 7am window so I’m going to go on there Thursday morning and see if I’m able to do it or not.


If you go into My Disney Experience on a computer and scroll down to the big circles under Plans & Tickets, the last circle says Fastpasses and underneath it will be the date and time you can log in.


----------



## emmabelle

I have a trip in 60 days and I have CSR booked through Disney.  I know I can get CSR cheaper on Hotwire, but I'm not sure I really want CSR.  I didn't want to miss my 60 day window, so I booked it anyways.  If I find something better on Hotwire or PL in the coming weeks and I add that to my MDE first and then cancel my CSR with Disney, will my FP's be fine?

I want to stay on property, I just like deluxe better.


----------



## HausofDisney

mickey916 said:


> If you go into My Disney Experience on a computer and scroll down to the big circles under Plans & Tickets, the last circle says Fastpasses and underneath it will be the date and time you can log in.



Thank you so much, I didn’t know about this. I was able to confirm that my day is Friday!!


----------



## mickey916

HausofDisney said:


> Thank you so much, I didn’t know about this. I was able to confirm that my day is Friday!!


Good luck! My day is Wednesday!


----------



## momto2dkids

With MMRR now open in HS and Remy's (I know its not available to book yet) hopefully opening end of May/June in EP , what would you say are the hardest/ the priority order for booking all FP+ now? I.E.  Is FOP still considered one of the hardest and therefore higher priority?

We are going in June, staying onsite.  I have 35 days until my FP+ window opens, just trying to have an idea of the order I should be looking at booking my FP+ when the morning arrives. From some of the research I've done, I know:
FOP is 60+ 4-6 days, SDD is 60+ 5-6 days, 7DMT is 60+ days, PP is 60+

From this research- I know I should be trying to get FOP & SDD FP+ first.  What I don't know is whether MMRR is now a harder FP+ to get than SDD thereby making it a higher priority than SDD for our upcoming trip (I will FP+ one and hopefully RD the other.) 

Also if Remy's opens a FP+, I just assuming that it would become a much harder FP+ to get than FEA or TT. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## emmabelle

momto2dkids said:


> With MMRR now open in HS and Remy's (I know its not available to book yet) hopefully opening end of May/June in EP , what would you say are the hardest/ the priority order for booking all FP+ now? I.E.  Is FOP still considered one of the hardest and therefore higher priority?
> 
> We are going in June, staying onsite.  I have 35 days until my FP+ window opens, just trying to have an idea of the order I should be looking at booking my FP+ when the morning arrives. From some of the research I've done, I know:
> FOP is 60+ 4-6 days, SDD is 60+ 5-6 days, 7DMT is 60+ days, PP is 60+
> 
> From this research- I know I should be trying to get FOP & SDD FP+ first.  What I don't know is whether MMRR is now a harder FP+ to get than SDD thereby making it a higher priority than SDD for our upcoming trip (I will FP+ one and hopefully RD the other.)
> 
> Also if Remy's opens a FP+, I just assuming that it would become a much harder FP+ to get than FEA or TT. Any thoughts on this?



60 days from today.   May 8th


----------



## VeronicaZS

mesaboy2 said:


> As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts (or any resorts that qualify for the 60-day advance window) the booking window will *open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay*.


Can someone confirm that this is still true even if you have date based tickets that don't start until the second part of your split stay? TIA!


----------



## ILovePixieDust

VeronicaZS said:


> Can someone confirm that this is still true even if you have date based tickets that don't start until the second part of your split stay? TIA!


 Yes, this does appear to be true and is being discussed in this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/split-stay-and-fastpasses.3795406/


----------



## Miffy

If anyone has recent experience with being an AP holder and having multiple stays within a short period of time booked . . . 

We have a trip scheduled for April 29-May 7. This morning I thought perhaps we'd hedge our bets a little here and also book a trip for May 15-22 since maybe the parks won't be open at the beginning of May but perhaps by May 15 they would be. (I know, I know--totally wishful thinking here). But then I wondered if I'd be able to make FP+s for the May 15-22 trip since we already have FP+ booked for the April 29-May 7 trip.

I see in the FAQs that this is uncertain with an AP, but if anyone has recent experience with this sort of thing, I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## OKWFan88

Can you change who is attached to a fast pass? Example: two people have fast passes on same ride. One of them can no longer come on trip. Can you update on the disney website that someone else who has tickets be assigned that fast pass? I can't remember on the modify option for a fast pass if can you change the person it is attached to...


----------



## JETSDAD

OKWFan88 said:


> Can you change who is attached to a fast pass? Example: two people have fast passes on same ride. One of them can no longer come on trip. Can you update on the disney website that someone else who has tickets be assigned that fast pass? I can't remember on the modify option for a fast pass if can you change the person it is attached to...


Unfortunately there is no way to change who the FP's are assigned to.  I don't know if you could call and have then changed or not.


----------



## Joshua Bowser

Duck143 said:


> 2 of us have 8 day PH and 4 of us AP's.  We're not over the 7 day limit for AP's.  I worked that into our booking plans.  So strange.  I just wanted everyone to know that split stay FP booking don't always open all together.



This probably no longer applies to you, but maybe worth sharing with group.  I have used split stays in years past where i stay at a Disney Hilton with my hilton points for 5 nights, then joining our family at OKW for 10+ nights and never had issues booking fast passes off of my hilton stay.  Today was my 60 day window for this year and it only allowed me to book fast passes through the last day of my Hilton stay.  I called to figure out what was going on and after escalating to a third person who finally knew what they were talking about, he made it very clear, Disney is not allowing you to book fast passes for the second half of a Split Stays if they are at separate resorts.  If your split stay is at the same resort, you can book FP as usual, but if the second stay is at a different resort they are having the system block FPs during that stay until 60 days prior to that check-in.


----------



## Duck143

Joshua Bowser said:


> This probably no longer applies to you, but maybe worth sharing with group.  I have used split stays in years past where i stay at a Disney Hilton with my hilton points for 5 nights, then joining our family at OKW for 10+ nights and never had issues booking fast passes off of my hilton stay.  Today was my 60 day window for this year and it only allowed me to book fast passes through the last day of my Hilton stay.  I called to figure out what was going on and after escalating to a third person who finally knew what they were talking about, he made it very clear, Disney is not allowing you to book fast passes for the second half of a Split Stays if they are at separate resorts.  If your split stay is at the same resort, you can book FP as usual, but if the second stay is at a different resort they are having the system block FPs during that stay until 60 days prior to that check-in.


Makes sense.  This is exactly what happened to us.  I have all my FPs booked for May, but not sure what is happening...


----------



## Duck143

Our AP's expire on 5/10 before any extensions.  We're planning a 6/5 - 6/14 trip as a backup/replacement for May and I will be booking the new fastpasses for this trip in a couple weeks.  My question is the AP's still have an expiration of 5/10, but we have un-activated AP's linked to MDE.  Will I be able to book the June dates or do I need to call and get some sort of fastpass booking help?  My thoughts is that the fastpasses can be booked because we have un-activated passes, but figured I would run it by you guys.


----------



## BellaBaby

I'm thinking of dropping the first day of our stay due to some timing issues. Will we lose all FP or just the ones for that first day? I'm aware I need to fully re book.


----------



## DisSurfer878

We are adding a night to our stay. We have tickets for our check out day of resort 1, the day we check in to resort 2. 
I know there have been a lot of changes with FP book and split stays lately. Will we have issues booking FP for our check out/in day?


----------



## Joshua Bowser

DisSurfer878 said:


> We are adding a night to our stay. We have tickets for our check out day of resort 1, the day we check in to resort 2.
> I know there have been a lot of changes with FP book and split stays lately. Will we have issues booking FP for our check out/in day?


If your situation is like mine, you can book fast pass for the check out day from resort 1 (same day as check-in for resort 2) 60 days in advance of your check in date for your first day for resort 1.  You can then book fast passes for the length of your stay at resort 2, 60 days prior to check-in at resort 2.

Because I always like using examples to demonstrate: 

*Your Resort stays:*
Resort 1 - June 1-5
Resort 2 - June 5-9

You can book fast passes June 1-5 at sixty days prior to June 1.
You can book fast passes June 6-9 at sixty days prior to June 5.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Joshua Bowser said:


> If your situation is like mine, you can book fast pass for the check out day from resort 1 (same day as check-in for resort 2) 60 days in advance of your check in date for your first day for resort 1.  You can then book fast passes for the length of your stay at resort 2, 60 days prior to check-in at resort 2.
> 
> Because I always like using examples to demonstrate:
> 
> *Your Resort stays:*
> Resort 1 - June 1-5
> Resort 2 - June 5-9
> 
> You can book fast passes June 1-5 at sixty days prior to June 1.
> You can book fast passes June 6-9 at sixty days prior to June 5.


Thank you!


----------



## n2mm

Duck143 said:


> Our AP's expire on 5/10 before any extensions.  We're planning a 6/5 - 6/14 trip as a backup/replacement for May and I will be booking the new fastpasses for this trip in a couple weeks.  My question is the AP's still have an expiration of 5/10, but we have un-activated AP's linked to MDE.  Will I be able to book the June dates or do I need to call and get some sort of fastpass booking help?  My thoughts is that the fastpasses can be booked because we have un-activated passes, but figured I would run it by you guys.



my pass expires 6/3 and the extension has not been added yet.  Today was my booking day and I could not book anything after 6/3.  So we can’t book until WDW applies the extended days.


----------



## Duck143

n2mm said:


> my pass expires 6/3 and the extension has not been added yet.  Today was my booking day and I could not book anything after 6/3.  So we can’t book until WDW applies the extended days.


Did you call for help?  I didn't think we could with our current AP's, but we have 4 unactivated AP's in our DME for future use and I think those qualify us to book FP's for any resort stay 60 days out.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## n2mm

Duck143 said:


> Did you call for help?  I didn't think we could with our current AP's, but we have 4 unactivated AP's in our DME for future use and I think those qualify us to book FP's for any resort stay 60 days out.  Can anyone confirm that?



yes that will work. My husband has his renewal certificate applied and he had no problem


----------



## MMSM

Joshua Bowser said:


> If your situation is like mine, you can book fast pass for the check out day from resort 1 (same day as check-in for resort 2) 60 days in advance of your check in date for your first day for resort 1.  You can then book fast passes for the length of your stay at resort 2, 60 days prior to check-in at resort 2.
> 
> Because I always like using examples to demonstrate:
> 
> *Your Resort stays:*
> Resort 1 - June 1-5
> Resort 2 - June 5-9
> 
> You can book fast passes June 1-5 at sixty days prior to June 1.
> You can book fast passes June 6-9 at sixty days prior to June 5.


I thought since you have a continuous stay at wdw you can book fast pass 60 days on check in resort 1 up to 10 days. As long as you are at wdw.


----------



## MMSM

Here is my question...I was to be at WDW tomorrow but have now receheduled for June. Now we have not just a split stay w two resorts but 4 due to availability ( we rented points). Anyhow, we will try for HS on 60 plus 2 days.  Most likely all the tier one fast passes will be in the afternoon.  If we get there early- hope for a boarding pass (we only have one day to try) and rope drop slinky.Hopefully  we will have afternoon fast passes.  Could we then attempt Epcot and come back When boarding group is called? Or can you not hop to other parks and come back. Will it mess up boarding group?


----------



## JETSDAD

MMSM said:


> Here is my question...I was to be at WDW tomorrow but have now receheduled for June. Now we have not just a split stay w two resorts but 4 due to availability ( we rented points). Anyhow, we will try for HS on 60 plus 2 days.  Most likely all the tier one fast passes will be in the afternoon.  If we get there early- hope for a boarding pass (we only have one day to try) and rope drop slinky.Hopefully  we will have afternoon fast passes.  Could we then attempt Epcot and come back When boarding group is called? Or can you not hop to other parks and come back. Will it mess up boarding group?


Yes you can go elsewhere while you wait for your boarding group.


----------



## Boopuff

My FP day opens tomorrow. I'm very nervous (but hopeful) that reservations will go smoothly.  Wish me luck!


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

So how bad did I make this FP situation?  I've been trying without much luck to find October Ft. Wilderness reservations.  Randomly found Oct 18-22 today and grabbed it.  Our annual passes expire Oct 20th, which we plan to renew.   It's not going to let me make FPs for the last two days is it at 60 days out, until I can renew our passes, which is minimum 40 days out?   Just my luck I found dates two days out of my range.  I'll keep checking back to change.  Those extension dates for closing would have been nice, but not to be.


----------



## CarolynFH

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> So how bad did I make this FP situation?  I've been trying without much luck to find October Ft. Wilderness reservations.  Randomly found Oct 18-22 today and grabbed it.  Our annual passes expire Oct 20th, which we plan to renew.   It's not going to let me make FPs for the last two days is it at 60 days out, until I can renew our passes, which is minimum 40 days out?   Just my luck I found dates two days out of my range.  I'll keep checking back to change.  Those extension dates for closing would have been nice, but not to be.


You can renew your AP up to 60 days before expiration. And by calling the Passholder line, people whose passes expire during their reservation but outside the 60 day window have been able to renew a few days early and book FPs. So you should be good.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

That's great, thanks so much!


----------



## Amy M

I am trying to make touring plans for my mid July trip and I can’t decide what to do about HS fastpasses.  I am going to have 2 rope drops and 2 sets of fastpasses there.  I am looking for suggestions on how to use my tier 1 fastpasses.  Which attractions should I rope drop, and which should I fastpasses (SDD, Mickey and Minnie’s RR, and Millennium Falcon)?  We have ridden SDD and loved it, but not the others.  All 3 are must-dos for my family.


----------



## CarolynFH

Amy M said:


> I am trying to make touring plans for my mid July trip and I can’t decide what to do about HS fastpasses.  I am going to have 2 rope drops and 2 sets of fastpasses there.  I am looking for suggestions on how to use my tier 1 fastpasses.  Which attractions should I rope drop, and which should I fastpasses (SDD, Mickey and Minnie’s RR, and Millennium Falcon)?  We have ridden SDD and loved it, but not the others.  All 3 are must-dos for my family.


My personal policy is to get FPs for the rides we've never done and then RD the other, or hope to get a 4th FP for it.  My feeling is that I'd rather do the new ones for sure and possibly miss the old, even though we love it, rather than miss one of the new ones and not know whether we'll like it or not.


----------



## Erica Ladd

I thought if you do a split stay with same check out/ check in day you can make all FP selections based on your 60 days from first reservation - is that correct?


----------



## Amy M

CarolynFH said:


> My personal policy is to get FPs for the rides we've never done and then RD the other, or hope to get a 4th FP for it.  My feeling is that I'd rather do the new ones for sure and possibly miss the old, even though we love it, rather than miss one of the new ones and not know whether we'll like it or not.


Thank you for your response.  My husband just had the same answer .


----------



## HappyMomma

I can't believe after all these years I don't know the answer to this question but here I am asking. I booked my FP this morning. I was unable to acquire FOP. I'd like to keep checking back. I went ahead and booked all three of my fast passes for that day just so I'd have something. My thinking was I'd just keep checking back to see if something opens up for FOP. I booked Navi River, the safari and Kali River. Well I thought I'd still be able to check and change, apparently not? So I have to leave a FP unclaimed in order to keep checking for FOP? Is there another way? TIA


----------



## JETSDAD

HappyMomma said:


> I can't believe after all these years I don't know the answer to this question but here I am asking. I booked my FP this morning. I was unable to acquire FOP. I'd like to keep checking back. I went ahead and booked all three of my fast passes for that day just so I'd have something. My thinking was I'd just keep checking back to see if something opens up for FOP. I booked Navi River, the safari and Kali River. Well I thought I'd still be able to check and change, apparently not? So I have to leave a FP unclaimed in order to keep checking for FOP? Is there another way? TIA


You would have to Modify Navi in order to see other tier 1 FP's available.  You would not see any overlapping options show up though.  The best odds of finding FOP would be to have an open spot and to run a normal search as it would then show overlapping options and you could drop the overlapping FP in grabbing FOP.


----------



## HappyMomma

JETSDAD said:


> You would have to Modify Navi in order to see other tier 1 FP's available.  You would not see any overlapping options show up though.  The best odds of finding FOP would be to have an open spot and to run a normal search as it would then show overlapping options and you could drop the overlapping FP in grabbing FOP.


Thank you.   I see now!! Awesome.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I'm looking for a Walmart Lysol Fastpass.


----------



## marinejjh

It has been a few years since our family had been to Disney World. Could someone explain how the new Fastpass system works?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

marinejjh said:


> It has been a few years since our family had been to Disney World. Could someone explain how the new Fastpass system works?



One of the better resources out there is the first few posts on this thread.  It’s long, but a one stop shop for enough info to get you started.


----------



## wilkydelts

Those of you getting FP+ right now are you using tickets assigned for your day or you using tickets from a cancelled trip that are dated Mar30-Dec15. I am just wondering because I am worried how it will work when my 60+ day arrives. I have the Mar30-Dec15 ticket, right now I can only see 30 days out so I did not know if it will automatically allow me to get FP+ for June 23 on April 24 or if I need to be doing something now. Any help would be great


----------



## vinotinto

Joshua Bowser said:


> If your situation is like mine, you can book fast pass for the check out day from resort 1 (same day as check-in for resort 2) 60 days in advance of your check in date for your first day for resort 1.  You can then book fast passes for the length of your stay at resort 2, 60 days prior to check-in at resort 2.
> 
> Because I always like using examples to demonstrate:
> 
> *Your Resort stays:*
> Resort 1 - June 1-5
> Resort 2 - June 5-9
> 
> You can book fast passes June 1-5 at sixty days prior to June 1.
> You can book fast passes June 6-9 at sixty days prior to June 5.


This is not how it has worked in the past. As long as you check into Resort 2 on the day you check out of Resort 1, you should be able to make FPs for your entire stay on the day you check into Resort 1 (is that what you are saying, the example suggests otherwise)? Note, that I know this applies to Disney-owned resorts (values, mods, deluxes and deluxe villas).

The Disney Springs, Swolphin, Good Neighbor hotels, etc., get some similar benefits that the Disney-owned resorts get - such as the 60-day FP window and EMH - but some benefits - such as as the entire stay FP benefit for Passholders - do not apply to non-Disney owned resorts. I am thinking that is what caused your second FP window to not open when the first opened.

When it hasn't allowed you to make Resort 2 FPs until your Resort 2 check-in date, were any of your 2 stays at non-Disney owned resorts, such as the ones in Disney Springs/Swolphin/Good Neighbor? Or were *both* stays at Disney-owned resorts (values, mods, deluxes and deluxe villas)?

Check out the FAQ on this (one of the first posts - always good to read):
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337492


----------



## HuskieJohn

I reviewed the first page and still have a question.

Just want to verify that my dining reservations will have no issues with making FP+ selections.

I have a handful of back up reservations until after I have my FP+ booked and I had a moment of hesitation that this will mess with my FP+ booking at my 60 day window.


----------



## JETSDAD

HuskieJohn said:


> I reviewed the first page and still have a question.
> 
> Just want to verify that my dining reservations will have no issues with making FP+ selections.
> 
> I have a handful of back up reservations until after I have my FP+ booked and I had a moment of hesitation that this will mess with my FP+ booking at my 60 day window.


Correct, they do not impact one another.


----------



## OKWFan88

If you have fast passes scheduled for a Disney trip and one of the people cannot go, can you re-assign their park ticket to someone else who can go and if you can, will the fast passes update under the new person? Hope that made sense.


----------



## Joshua Bowser

vinotinto said:


> This is not how it has worked in the past. As long as you check into Resort 2 on the day you check out of Resort 1, you should be able to make FPs for your entire stay on the day you check into Resort 1 (is that what you are saying, the example suggests otherwise)? Note, that I know this applies to Disney-owned resorts (values, mods, deluxes and deluxe villas).
> 
> The Disney Springs, Swolphin, Good Neighbor hotels, etc., get some similar benefits that the Disney-owned resorts get - such as the 60-day FP window and EMH - but some benefits - such as as the entire stay FP benefit for Passholders - do not apply to non-Disney owned resorts. I am thinking that is what caused your second FP window to not open when the first opened.
> 
> When it hasn't allowed you to make Resort 2 FPs until your Resort 2 check-in date, were any of your 2 stays at non-Disney owned resorts, such as the ones in Disney Springs/Swolphin/Good Neighbor? Or were *both* stays at Disney-owned resorts (values, mods, deluxes and deluxe villas)?
> 
> Check out the FAQ on this (one of the first posts - always good to read):
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337492


I 100% agree this is not how it worked in the past.  But apparently this is how it is working going forward.  I have always stayed at hilton resort with 60 day FP benefits for 5 nights then moved to old key west for 10 more nights.  In the past I have been able to book fast passes for the entire trip 60 days prior to my 1st check in date.  This year it would only let me book fast passes through my check out date of my hilton resort stay.  I called disney and had to escalate to 3 different people before I got a clear explanation that they no longer allow you to book fast passes for dates at a 2nd resort if it is not the same resort as your first reservation.  He cited it was because people were making reservations at the campground ahead of their actual stay, booking fast passes, then cancelling the reservation.  He said it didnt matter which resorts they were, if they were 2 different reservations at 2 different resorts, you could only book FP during resort 2 stay 60 days prior to check-in at resort 2 (you would be able to book FP for check out date of first resort which would be same as check in date as second resort, but that was last day you could until 60 days prior to resort 2 check in).

This was all very frustrating for me as I have always used hilton points to stay longer on property, but this ultimately split up my FP booking windows.


----------



## vinotinto

Joshua Bowser said:


> I 100% agree this is not how it worked in the past.  But apparently this is how it is working going forward.  *I have always stayed at hilton resort with 60 day FP benefits for 5 nights then moved to old key west for 10 more nights.*  In the past I have been able to book fast passes for the entire trip 60 days prior to my 1st check in date.  This year it would only let me book fast passes through my check out date of my hilton resort stay.  I called disney and had to escalate to 3 different people before I got a clear explanation that they no longer allow you to book fast passes for dates at a 2nd resort if it is not the same resort as your first reservation.  He cited it was because people were making reservations at the campground ahead of their actual stay, booking fast passes, then cancelling the reservation.  He said it didnt matter which resorts they were, if they were 2 different reservations at 2 different resorts, you could only book FP during resort 2 stay 60 days prior to check-in at resort 2 (you would be able to book FP for check out date of first resort which would be same as check in date as second resort, but that was last day you could until 60 days prior to resort 2 check in).
> 
> This was all very frustrating for me as I have always used hilton points to stay longer on property, but this ultimately split up my FP booking windows.


I think the problem is the non-Disney owned resort and I would love to hear recent confirmations from others. I'm fairly sure you can still do FPs for split stays or multi stays when the resorts are all Disney-owned resorts. While the non-Disney owned resorts get the 60-day FP benefit, not all the benefits of the onsite resorts have been applying to the Disney Springs/Good Neighbor hotels, for example, the 7 days of FP limits still apply when you stay at Disney Springs/Good Neighbor hotels.


----------



## Joshua Bowser

vinotinto said:


> I think the problem is the non-Disney owned resort and I would love to hear recent confirmations from others. I'm fairly sure you can still do FPs for split stays or multi stays when the resorts are all Disney-owned resorts. While the non-Disney owned resorts get the 60-day FP benefit, not all the benefits of the onsite resorts have been applying to the Disney Springs/Good Neighbor hotels, for example, the 7 days of FP limits still apply when you stay at Disney Springs/Good Neighbor hotels.


I am curious, I checked another forum where this is discussed specifically where someone at 2 disney owned resorts was having same issue as me, but then some chimed in saying they didnt have the issue, those without an issue sounded like their stays were in the very recent past, so maybe it was a very very recent change?

I have stayed at this hilton for years and never had this issue when staying at the Official Walt Disney Hilton Hotel.  I switched my family's stay to be 3 consecutive stays at hilton instead (I have a million+ hilton points, and if I book 5 nights, I get 1 night free) and will save the DVC Points for another trip, and was able to do FP for the entire stay 60 days prior + 14 days from first date of checkin, I booked FP for both my family and the other 9 in our group still staying at OKW (only my family of 7 comes down early to stay at hilton before we all join up at OKW usually).  I had to talk to a supervisor's supervisor's supervisor to get a clear explanation and his example was 2 disney owned properties as to why they changed it.  He was the only one out of the 4 people i talked to over 1-2 hours that had any clue why i couldnt do FP for my entire trip with DisneyHilton+OKW, everyone else was guessing, and guessing badly (one saying since i had a 10 day ticket and it wasnt attached to my second stay (made no sense); one gave me a reason in direct contradiction of their own website which i tried reading to them and they had no answer for).  

If some are still able to do for entire length of stay with 2 different resorts, it sounds like Disney maynot be applying this policy fairly to everyone.


----------



## OKWFan88

I have a resort stay at AOA starting 6/13 and then the day I check out 6/27 I check into POP for three days. And I was only able to do FP for the AOA stay. I assume I will need to wait until 6/27 to do FP for the POP stay.


----------



## Joshua Bowser

OKWFan88 said:


> I have a resort stay at AOA starting 6/13 and then the day I check out 6/27 I check into POP for three days. And I was only able to do FP for the AOA stay. I assume I will need to wait until 6/27 to do FP for the POP stay.


If you are allowed to do split stays, as of today the furthest you should be able to book is June 28, if you cant book anything for 6/28, then sounds like they may be applying this potential new policy to you.


----------



## RoadDogg723

I am looking to see if this information is correct.  A friend of ours was staying on property with her family.  They had 2 separate on property reservations but one room was 2 days later.  They are claiming that when the 60 window opened up for the first room because they were linked they were able to book their fast passes for their trip  (room 2) even tho their arrival window wasn't for 62 days from then.  Not sure if that makes sense/ would work/ or they were wrong.  Thanks.


----------



## Joshua Bowser

RoadDogg723 said:


> I am looking to see if this information is correct.  A friend of ours was staying on property with her family.  They had 2 separate on property reservations but one room was 2 days later.  They are claiming that when the 60 window opened up for the first room because they were linked they were able to book their fast passes for their trip  (room 2) even tho their arrival window wasn't for 62 days from then.  Not sure if that makes sense/ would work/ or they were wrong.  Thanks.


I am assuming you are saying the group is split between the 2 rooms I take it.  So long as someone from the first reservation is on the fast pass, then anyone from the entire group can be included in the fast pass if they are linked together.

Room 1 - Persons A, B, C, D
Room 2 - Persons E, F, G (this reservation starts 2 days after Room 1)

If the group is all linked on MDE, fast passes can be booked for anyone in the group at 60 days prior to room 1 check-in so long as person A, B, C or D is on the fast pass reservation too.  You just wouldn't be able to book fast passes only for E, F and/or G (they would have to be grouped with either A, B, C or D for it to work).


----------



## RoadDogg723

Joshua Bowser said:


> I am assuming you are saying the group is split between the 2 rooms I take it.  So long as someone from the first reservation is on the fast pass, then anyone from the entire group can be included in the fast pass if they are linked together.
> 
> Room 1 - Persons A, B, C, D
> Room 2 - Persons E, F, G (this reservation starts 2 days after Room 1)
> 
> If the group is all linked on MDE, fast passes can be booked for anyone in the group at 60 days prior to room 1 check-in so long as person A, B, C or D is on the fast pass reservation too.  You just wouldn't be able to book fast passes only for E, F and/or G (they would have to be grouped with either A, B, C or D for it to work).


 
Ok so the "catch" is just have to be all on the same fast passes .. can't use it to make different plans.  Even though checking in 2 days later still gives a little head start on the 60 day window.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## RoadDogg723

Joshua Bowser said:


> I am assuming you are saying the group is split between the 2 rooms I take it.  So long as someone from the first reservation is on the fast pass, then anyone from the entire group can be included in the fast pass if they are linked together.
> 
> Room 1 - Persons A, B, C, D
> Room 2 - Persons E, F, G (this reservation starts 2 days after Room 1)
> 
> If the group is all linked on MDE, fast passes can be booked for anyone in the group at 60 days prior to room 1 check-in so long as person A, B, C or D is on the fast pass reservation too.  You just wouldn't be able to book fast passes only for E, F and/or G (they would have to be grouped with either A, B, C or D for it to work).



Safe to assume that if you aren't staying on property even if you are linked you couldn't be on someone else fast passes at 60 days?


----------



## prmatz

I had initially booked a one night stay at a Disney Springs resort that qualifies for the 60 day FP, followed by a week stay at the Polynesian for a stay in July. Due to flight changes, I no longer need the one night stay at Disney Springs. It’s been several days, and the Disney Springs reservation still shows up in MDE. Does anyone have experience with this? Will that eventually delete itself? I’m not sure I want to take advantage of the extra day, have the reservation eventually be deleted after I’m within 60 days, and then lose all my FP selections. Should I just wait to make them until within 60 days of my Polynesian check in? As you all know one day can make a world of difference, but I don’t want to lose my selections. Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## CarpeDisney

Do you need to have purchased park tickets, and have them linked to your account, in order to book fastpasses at the 60 day mark (assuming of course there is already a room reservation in place)?  Or, if you have a room reservation in place, can you book fastpasses at the 60 day mark and then purchase park tickets at a later date?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## CarolynFH

CarpeDisney said:


> Do you need to have purchased park tickets, and have them linked to your account, in order to book fastpasses at the 60 day mark (assuming of course there is already a room reservation in place)?  Or, if you have a room reservation in place, can you book fastpasses at the 60 day mark and then purchase park tickets at a later date?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


You must have tickets linked to MDE that cover each day you want FPs. To book at 60 days out you must also have the resort reservation.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I just want to clarify before I do this. We have decided to add 1 day prior to our current reservation in order to do MNSSHP. We are booked in 2 separate resorts. Rather than try to change both reservations, we are considering just getting a suite for the 1 night prior to our other stay, then the next morning check into our respective resorts. Will we be able to get fastpasses for our entire stay or should I just try to extend our current reservations? I believe (the way I read it) our entire 8 day fp selection period will open with the first reservation but I just want to be sure.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mambo Junkie said:


> I just want to clarify before I do this. We have decided to add 1 day prior to our current reservation in order to do MNSSHP. We are booked in 2 separate resorts. Rather than try to change both reservations, we are considering just getting a suite for the 1 night prior to our other stay, then the next morning check into our respective resorts. Will we be able to get fastpasses for our entire stay or should I just try to extend our current reservations? I believe (the way I read it) our entire 8 day fp selection period will open with the first reservation but I just want to be sure.



As long as both stays are on-site resorts, your 60-day window from stay #1 ‘should’ open up FP booking for your entire trip.  Occasionally you see reports of it not working for some folks, either glitches or some unusual circumstances likely at play, but that’s the way it’s supposed to work.


----------



## Erica Ladd

I am planning a stay at a Hilton with 60 day FP privileges for 3 nights buying PH for 5 or 6 days. Should I be able to make FP for the entire ticket length even though my stay at the Hilton will be over?

I was hoping to get a room only reservation on site for the next 3 nights, possibly adding DDP.  Will that interfere with my 6 days of FP? I’m thinking if I link tickets to room only it might mess up getting my 60+4,5,6

ETA - found this on the web. Still concerned that having offsite then onsite reservations (or vice versa) linked in the same MDE might interfere with booking FP in one shot

“ AND, the reverse is true.

If you book a 3-night package but you have 8-Day tickets, you'll have 12 days to use up all of your ticket entitlements (per the list above) not just 3 days (which is the length of your stay).”


----------



## wareagle57

I wanted to start a new post on this, but thought maybe it had been discussed and I should ask here first.

Why, when I've been checking FP availability throughout all of this as an AP holder, am I seeing way less FP availability than normal. It's not that nothing is available. It's that none of the remotely popular rides are but some of the C and D list atttractions are. This is very different than the usual 30 day outlook. I was interested in seeing how much EASIER it was to get a FP. Not the other way around. Is Disney intentionally keeping it open but severely limiting the number of FP issued?

It would really suck if Disney reopened and reduced FP capacity but gave 100% of that capacity to people with resort stays. I think this is what they will do. Hope locals will come back just to come back, but the only way to ever ride anything again will be to book a hotel.

Just curious if people are having the same problem proportionally at 60 days vs 30.


----------



## JETSDAD

wareagle57 said:


> I wanted to start a new post on this, but thought maybe it had been discussed and I should ask here first.
> 
> Why, when I've been checking FP availability throughout all of this as an AP holder, am I seeing way less FP availability than normal. It's not that nothing is available. It's that none of the remotely popular rides are but some of the C and D list atttractions are. This is very different than the usual 30 day outlook. I was interested in seeing how much EASIER it was to get a FP. Not the other way around. Is Disney intentionally keeping it open but severely limiting the number of FP issued?
> 
> It would really suck if Disney reopened and reduced FP capacity but gave 100% of that capacity to people with resort stays. I think this is what they will do. Hope locals will come back just to come back, but the only way to ever ride anything again will be to book a hotel.
> 
> Just curious if people are having the same problem proportionally at 60 days vs 30.


It does appear that they've been reducing/holding back FP's.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/lack-of-fp-options.3798831/


----------



## preemiemama

JETSDAD said:


> It does appear that they've been reducing/holding back FP's.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/lack-of-fp-options.3798831/


My FP day is tomorrow, so I can report back if you'd like.  It does seem that the people on that thread booking for closer to 4th of July seem to be getting things a little more easily.  I feel like making FP for this trip is a little like getting my hopes up for no reason, but I'd rather have them and not need them vs. the other way around...


----------



## preemiemama

preemiemama said:


> My FP day is tomorrow, so I can report back if you'd like.  It does seem that the people on that thread booking for closer to 4th of July seem to be getting things a little more easily.  I feel like making FP for this trip is a little like getting my hopes up for no reason, but I'd rather have them and not need them vs. the other way around...


So I can confirm that my FP selection this morning sucked.  I got FOP on 60+6, and could only get 7DMT on 60+8.  No BTMRR, but that may be a refurb?  No MMRR, MFSR, SDD, limited TSMM, AS2, RNR. Even had a tough time with Peter Pan!  I've never had this much difficulty getting FP for a trip.  A trip that may not even happen...

ETA: I was able to go back in this afternoon and modify my 60+6 to get an evening MFSR FP and my 60+3 to get an end of the night 7DMT.  I could also have gotten 60+7 of MMRR or SDD in the evening as well, but we have other plans that were just to difficult to move around.


----------



## A_Hal

Joshua Bowser said:


> I am assuming you are saying the group is split between the 2 rooms I take it.  So long as someone from the first reservation is on the fast pass, then anyone from the entire group can be included in the fast pass if they are linked together.
> 
> Room 1 - Persons A, B, C, D
> Room 2 - Persons E, F, G (this reservation starts 2 days after Room 1)
> 
> If the group is all linked on MDE, fast passes can be booked for anyone in the group at 60 days prior to room 1 check-in so long as person A, B, C or D is on the fast pass reservation too.  You just wouldn't be able to book fast passes only for E, F and/or G (they would have to be grouped with either A, B, C or D for it to work).



Just to confirm...
My family is checking into POFQ on July 3. My sister’s family is checking into POFQ on July 4. We are all linked in MDX. Will I be able to make fastpass reservations for both families 60 days before my July 3 check in date?


----------



## SoonipiLady

Ok, I have read through the very thorough first posts, and I still have a question. I’m sure it’s already been addressed, but with so many pages, I’m hoping just to get quick clarification. We have a 5night/6day vacation planned.  We are booking a room at animation for night 1 then renting split stay points nights 2-4 at  BWV, night 5 at BLT.  If book out first night as a package, and purchase our tickets that way, I can book all five days of fast passes at my 60 day mark, correct?  If we are only going to the parks for 4 of the 5 days, and have a four day ticket, will it let me book fp for our last checkout day (technically day 6 of our vacation). TIA


----------



## OKWFan88

Can I transfer a park ticket from one person to another person and not lose the fast passes that are already assigned?


----------



## aceburton1

SoonipiLady said:


> Ok, I have read through the very thorough first posts, and I still have a question. I’m sure it’s already been addressed, but with so many pages, I’m hoping just to get quick clarification. We have a 5night/6day vacation planned.  We are booking a room at animation for night 1 then renting split stay points nights 2-4 at  BWV, night 5 at BLT.  If book out first night as a package, and purchase our tickets that way, I can book all five days of fast passes at my 60 day mark, correct?  If we are only going to the parks for 4 of the 5 days, and have a four day ticket, will it let me book fp for our last checkout day (technically day 6 of our vacation). TIA


Yes, you can book for the last day of your trip 60 days from your day of check-in.


----------



## lilypgirl

Right now the calendar only shows me dates through mid June. Tomorrow will be my 60 day mark will the  July dates show up then?


----------



## JETSDAD

lilypgirl said:


> Right now the calendar only shows me dates through mid June. Tomorrow will be my 60 day mark will the  July dates show up then?


Yes. The 60 day window doesn't show up until you are at your 60 day mark.


----------



## lilypgirl

JETSDAD said:


> Yes. The 60 day window doesn't show up until you are at your 60 day mark.


Thank you!


----------



## Busterbailey

So I'm still holding out hope with our July trip and fp selection day was today. I have a split stay (FQ then Hilton Disney Springs) but was told on online chat I can only make my fp selections for the days I'm at FQ because the tickets are part of hotel, ticket, meal plan package. Is this correct? I'll need a seperate set of tickets or wait until "arrival to activate the tickets then you can make any new fp selections"


----------



## smholloway1

Well, this stinks. 

Just booked a reservation at ASM for July 22-27. Went to book our FPs and it isn't giving me the option that far out. I can only book FPs through June.

Just realized it's because our annual passes were originally set to expire on July 6 (before covid).  So although we know that the passes will be extended at least through September, MDE won't show a new expiration date for the annual pass until park reopening is announced. So it's still showing an expiry date of July 6. Which means even though I know I'll have  valid annual passes during our trip date, I can't book FPs until 30 days out.


----------



## CJK

smholloway1 said:


> Just realized it's because our annual passes were originally set to expire on July 6 (before covid). So although we know that the passes will be extended at least through September, MDE won't show a new expiration date for the annual pass until park reopening is announced. So it's still showing an expiry date of July 6. Which means even though I know I'll have valid annual passes during our trip date, I can't book FPs until 30 days out.


You can call Disney, and they will give you temporary 'fast pass tickets', so you can book fast passes. I don't have personal experience with this, but I've read this from several people in the same situation as you.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

smholloway1 said:


> Well, this stinks.
> 
> Just booked a reservation at ASM for July 22-27. Went to book our FPs and it isn't giving me the option that far out. I can only book FPs through June.
> 
> Just realized it's because our annual passes were originally set to expire on July 6 (before covid).  So although we know that the passes will be extended at least through September, MDE won't show a new expiration date for the annual pass until park reopening is announced. So it's still showing an expiry date of July 6. Which means even though I know I'll have  valid annual passes during our trip date, I can't book FPs until 30 days out.



Yeah, call the AP line - (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277

They will put a “FP key” on your account that will let you book FPs. 

I have also read several reports of people having successful results with this topic using the online chat support option on WDW’s website.


----------



## smholloway1

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, call the AP line - (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277
> 
> They will put a “FP key” on your account that will let you book FPs.
> 
> I have also read several reports of people having successful results with this topic using the online chat support option on WDW’s website.



Excellent. Thank you!!


----------



## danceintherain

Busterbailey said:


> So I'm still holding out hope with our July trip and fp selection day was today. I have a split stay (FQ then Hilton Disney Springs) but was told on online chat I can only make my fp selections for the days I'm at FQ because the tickets are part of hotel, ticket, meal plan package. Is this correct? I'll need a seperate set of tickets or wait until "arrival to activate the tickets then you can make any new fp selections"


It might not show up in the system yet, but since you qualify for 60 day FP selections with both parts of your stay, you should be able to book from you check in day at the first hotel to the check out date of the last. This is assuming that you're starting your vacation on the property with the package. If you're trying to split the stay the other way, then you'll run into even more trouble than just the FPs.



mesaboy2 said:


> *Split Stays*
> 
> For purposes of this thread, a “split stay” is defined as two (or more) stays scheduled back-to-back where the checkout date of one stay is the same as the check-in date of the next stay.
> 
> Despite some changes to MDX in early 2019 regarding split stays, the system has settled into a new “normal”:
> 
> As before, for multiple back-to-back onsite stays at Disney-owned resorts (or any resorts that qualify for the 60-day advance window) the booking window will *open 60 days before the check-in date of the first stay and extend until the checkout date of the last stay*.
> If offsite stays are combined with onsite stays, *no benefits of the onsite stay will apply to the offsite stay*.  This is a change from prior behavior, especially when an offsite stay follows an onsite stay.  In this case, the 60-day “rolling window” no longer occurs, and FPs for the offsite stay will not open until 30 days before each day in the offsite stay.


----------



## Busterbailey

danceintherain said:


> It might not show up in the system yet, but since you qualify for 60 day FP selections with both parts of your stay, you should be able to book from you check in day at the first hotel to the check out date of the last. This is assuming that you're starting your vacation on the property with the package. If you're trying to split the stay the other way, then you'll run into even more trouble than just the FPs.


Thank you. I called and was told that since the tickets are part of a package (staying on property 1st) to try 60 days out from the Hilton reservation (2nd reservation), but she was not completely sure it would work and to call back if it doesn't. She said any tickets bought as part of a package for a split stay even on property only guarantees the 60 days fp from the 1st hotel until checkout then 60 days from the next check in. I'll see if I can get fp for my 2nd hotel tomorrow.


----------



## maryj11

We are going the beginning of August and know we have to have reservations to get into each park. My question is should I plan to make reservations for AK and HS toward the end of our trip in case they start fastpasses again? This has gotten my way of planning into a mess . I’m not sure if they will even have fastpasses or if I even need to worry about picking days that are not crowded.


----------



## Cluelyss

maryj11 said:


> We are going the beginning of August and know we have to have reservations to get into each park. My question is should I plan to make reservations for AK and HS toward the end of our trip in case they start fastpasses again? This has gotten my way of planning into a mess . I’m not sure if they will even have fastpasses or if I even need to worry about picking days that are not crowded.


I would not expect fastpasses to start up again any time soon, and with the new reservation system no park should be crowded. Without knowing how the new system will work (do you book parks day by day or for length of stay if on property?) I’d say it couldn’t hurt to plan for HS as late in your trip as possible in case earlier travelers get dibs on your days before you do. I suspect that will be the first park to fill each day.


----------



## maryj11

Cluelyss said:


> I would not expect fastpasses to start up again any time soon, and with the new reservation system no park should be crowded. Without knowing how the new system will work (do you book parks day by day or for length of stay if on property?) I’d say it couldn’t hurt to plan for HS as late in your trip as possible in case earlier travelers get dibs on your days before you do. I suspect that will be the first park to fill each day.


Yes good idea. We are planning HS towards the end.You think we should plan any other parks toward the end?


----------



## Cluelyss

maryj11 said:


> Yes good idea. We are planning HS towards the end.You think we should plan any other parks toward the end?


Personally, HS is the only one I’m worried about, but I’m not sure what the actual capacity is as any of the parks to know which ones might reach capacity first. I’d guess MK and EP can hold the most, so there might be an argument to prioritize AK as well?


----------



## maryj11

Cluelyss said:


> Personally, HS is the only one I’m worried about, but I’m not sure what the actual capacity is as any of the parks to know which ones might reach capacity first. I’d guess MK and EP can hold the most, so there might be an argument to prioritize AK as well?


Yes that is what I was thinking


----------



## yulilin3

Since it looks like FP will be offline for the time beng, we are locking the thread. It will be reopened once the system goes back online.
If you have any questions, first make sure to read the first page and then if you still have questions hold on to them until we reopen the thread
Thank you and thanks to @mesaboy2  for his continued work on this mega thread


----------

